# Official Premier League ~ FA Cup ~ Carling Cup ~ Discussion Thread 10/11 Season



## Jordo

Role Model said:


> after a shitty world cup, the main event is finally back. go.


Like you said the real football tournament is Nearly Here


----------



## #dealwithit

It's our year :side:


----------



## Jordo

I hope its our year, I Have a really good feeling about this season

New manager
New sponsor
New players
New owners?


----------



## Kiz

West Ham to win everything available.

Hopefully it's tight and competitive. Wouldn't mind have 5 or 6 teams come March having an actual real chance at winning the league, highly doubtful it'll happen.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Meh, I wouldn't get my hopes up. We should just be focussing on getting a CL spot back, which I think is achievable. I would be surprised if we didn't finish above Tottenham this year, and I think we should be above City too.


----------



## united_07

Looking forward to this season, what with united improving their squad with hernandez being brought in, and hopefully ozil coming in in the next couple of weeks. also if hargreaves gets fit, it will be like a new signing for united


----------



## Rush

We'll do it this year [/optimism of liverpool's chances]


----------



## Jonn

United/Chelsea
Chelsea/United
Arsenal
City
Liverpool
Spurs

Bolton
Wolves
Blackpool

should be alot more competitive than last season with no doubt all eyes on the City circus.


----------



## Kenny

I never talk it up. I just hope things go well. 

Our first 5 fixtures are tough (Premier League ones), with Arsenal at home, Man City away, West Brom at home, Birmingham away, and Man United away. While a tricky trip to Turkey in between.

Arsenal, City and United within the first month, but if we can pick up some points it'll be good.


----------



## Role Model

only thing i'm sort of certain on for the first few weeks is Chelsea getting an early lead, said it as soon as the fixtures were announced.


----------



## Kenny

Unless they screw things up. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Role Model said:


> after a shitty world cup, the main event is finally back. go.




when will you let me make the thread?!

Great news re: Cesc.

We're winning the prem this year. Chamakh will have a huge season. Nasri is ready to blow up, and become world-class ... if he's already not. Cesc is only going to get better. 

the only concern i have is central defense, and goalkeeping. which i expect arsene to sure up before the window closes.


----------



## Devildude

Liverpool to win everything available, Torres and Gerrard score 100 between them and Hodgson ascends to the heavens blinding every Everton fan within a 10 mile radius.

Alright, perhaps not, but a solid 3rd or 4th place finish and maybe an FA Cup would do very nicely.


----------



## Role Model

sozzers Michael, next season i promise.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Just looked at Chelsea's August fixtures. Should win all of them, and lead. It seems we don't have too many challenging fixtures until Sept. 25 with City away.

Can't wait!!


----------



## Tomkin

Stoke to gain a Europa place


----------



## Jordo

Joe cole looked good yesterday in his first home game


----------



## S-Mac

if thats how Cole performs for most of the season Liverpool have a good chance for 4th or higher in the league.


----------



## Role Model

yeah but the chances of him staying fit for an entire season are basically zero.


----------



## S-Mac

yes true Liverpool fans can hope though.


----------



## Jordo

- SM™- said:


> yes true Liverpool fans can hope though.


we sure can hope


----------



## Enigma

LUSH THREAD

Get Ste and the boysssss back for this season.


United
Chelsea
City
Arsenal
Liverpool
Spurs


United always start slowly so I don't think a bad start will affect us, we'll draw against Newcastle too.


----------



## Jonn

Always remember the first game against Reading when they were down to 10-men & managed to get a draw, was their first season in the league I think.


----------



## Silent Alarm

cole looked good but I think its safe to say he'll be up against much better teams than rabotniki every week.
think he'll be a good signing though (unfortunately).


----------



## #dealwithit

I reckon Everton could be in for a good season. They were brilliant in the second half of last season, and with all their players fit, and no Europe to worry about, I think they could easily finish in the top 6/5 this season, and shake it up with some highly fancied teams. I think they could even finish above Liverpool, and that would be something.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Felliani was having a hell of a season before he got hurt. If he continues to improve, he can literally shutdown the central midfield by himself. Quite the presence he has.

I hope they can add Donovan again, on a loan at the least. I'm hoping they can buy him outright...that would be great. However, Bily and Pienaar/Arteta aren't too bad themselves on the wings.


----------



## Nov

Chelsea
United
City
Arsenal
Liverpool
Tottenham
Everton
Villa

Imo. West Ham will be big improvers aswell.


----------



## Tomkin

WHY THE FUCK IS EVERYONE LEAVING OUT STOKE!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jordo

Stoke were awesome last season

Would anyone be interested in a football fantasy league, its free to join and free to play


----------



## Enigma

Carrick's been training :hmm:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Jordo said:


> Stoke were awesome last season
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a football fantasy league, its free to join and free to play


I'm up for that, got my team done. 
would there be 20 people interested in it from on here though?


----------



## Kiz

Mikey Damage said:


> Felliani was having a hell of a season before he got hurt. If he continues to improve, he can literally shutdown the central midfield by himself. Quite the presence he has.
> 
> I hope they can add Donovan again, on a loan at the least. I'm hoping they can buy him outright...that would be great. However, Bily and Pienaar/Arteta aren't too bad themselves on the wings.


TIMMY THE GREAT CAHILL~!

I like Everton, Moyes is amazing as a manager. He's been able to do some great things with very little.


----------



## smitlick

yep im up for fantasy prem league... already did my side for the epl site one.


----------



## Jordo

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...iscussion-2010-2011-code-825261-211865-a.html

Click the link to go to the fantasy football thread


----------



## Jonn

Enigma said:


> Carrick's been training :hmm:


Bad news? Good news? Nah just joking, hopefully all is well then. Think we'll start with Scholes/Fletcher tomorrow & against Newcastle though.


----------



## Role Model

6-1 Chelsea. chicsdfgdgsgdagegwhwrhethtrito with Utd's goal.


----------



## Kiz

Hilario starting in goal means 5-0 to United. 3 will be own goals to Hilario.


----------



## Enigma

Chelsea 6-10 Manchester United


I think we should both play with radical 1-0-10 formations just for a laugh. Owen and Rooney will both play 45 minutes today according to SAF.


----------



## united_07

hopefully rooney gets his 45 mins playing alongside hernandez


----------



## Nige™

I'm looking forward to see Chicharito against good opposition. We'll get a real idea of how well he might do this season today.

I couldn't find an international thread out of all the new ones so I thought this was a good a place as any to discuss the England squad.

*Goalkeepers:* Ben Foster (Birmingham), Joe Hart (Manchester City) 

*Defenders:* Wes Brown (Manchester United), Gary Cahill (Bolton), Ashley Cole (Chelsea), Michael Dawson (Tottenham Hotspur), Kieran Gibbs (Arsenal), Phil Jagielka (Everton), Glen Johnson (Liverpool), John Terry (Chelsea) 

*Midfielders:* Gareth Barry (Manchester City), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Adam Johnson (Manchester City), Frank Lampard (Chelsea), James Milner (Aston Villa), Ashley Young (Aston Villa), Theo Walcott (Arsenal), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal) 

*Forwards:* Darren Bent (Sunderland), Carlton Cole (West Ham United), Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), Bobby Zamora (Fulham) 

I think it's pretty harsh that the likes of Defoe, Crouch, Lennon, Joe Cole & Wright-Phillips are being made the scapegoats for the World Cup by being excluded from the squad. It'd be hard to drop Terry & Barry, and mainly Rooney. Then you look at whether the likes of Terry & Lampard will be there for 2012.

Most of the call ups are warranted. Gibbs is quality and even though he missed last season, I think he's going to challenge Ashley Cole the most over the next few years. Wilshere's not started a league game for Arsenal yet but did well at Bolton when he was on loan from January.

Zamora had a good season, but I don't think he or Carlton Cole deserve to be in there ahead of Defoe, even though he didn't play that well at the World Cup but better than most and ended up top of Capello's Index! Defoe's still a better long term shot than either Zamora or Cole in my eyes, especially Zamora. And what about Agbonlahor?!!

Wes Brown ahead of Micah Richards or Nedum Onouha is worrying. I like Richards but he does have his moments. On it, he's good! I'm gutted Scott Parker's not in there, and Joe Cole too. Not surprised to see Walcott back in there despite his obvious lack of quality as a winger. Adam Johnson should start and should've been on the plane to South Africa. At least Ashley Young's getting another chance too. Johnson on the left & Young on the right is promising.

I don't blame Paul Robinson for retiring either before the media shit storm hits. Capello treated him like shit and deserved what he got for taking Rob Green to the World Cup in the USA game after what he did in the Ukraine/Belarus hames, picking Robbo in the squad and then bringing in Foster as his fourth choice when James got injured, then played him Green got sent off and suspended. He should've just taken Foster in the first place if he was going to ignore Robinson.

I was surprised he didn't retire after missing out at the World Cup, but like he said today, he didn't really expect to be picked again with Capello picking his wank boys Green & Foster, who were nowhere near as good as Robinson last season.


----------



## T-C

Might sound silly, but I think that if Arsenal can get a centre half in before the end of the transfer window then they will win the league, if they can get Van Persie fit for 80% of the season for a change.


----------



## Enigma

I quite agree, they could do with a decent keeper as well.


----------



## Joel

Expecting to get a bit of a hiding today. Just have a feeling.


----------



## Cre5po

Based on the fact we (Chelsea) have lost 3 friendlies on the bounce and I've had the pleasure of watching them we're hardly upto fitness so hopefully United will be similar today going into the community shield

As for our lineup well Paulo Ferreira despite all his experience could become quite a liability and then there's Hilario whom for the most part over the years hasn't done particularly bad besides a few highlighted moments (what keepers don't have that?) 

Obviously we'll set up with a 4-3-3 no Ramires yet due to the agent negotiation bollocks and the F.A wanting evidence to show he's 100% owned by us but nonetheless should be an entertaining game to get us kick started for the season


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hilario in goal means United win. :side:

Feels nice watching a game like this after a two month break!!


----------



## Jon Staley

Fuck Chelsea and their three British players. Come on United.

New home-kit is beautiful. Reminds me of the 00-01 strip.


----------



## smitlick

How long till kick off? I dont want to sit through the pre show stuff.

EDIT
Oh fuck it started lol...


----------



## Victarion

Great goal tbf. 

I don't think we've looked great so far, United seemed more likely to score so it didn't surprise me that much. Hopefully it picks up in the second half.


----------



## Cre5po

JPH said:


> Fuck Chelsea and their *three British players*. Come on United.
> 
> New home-kit is beautiful. Reminds me of the 00-01 strip.


 welcome to the Premier League


----------



## smitlick

But Chelsea have the following

Ashley Cole
Frank Lampard
Scott Sinclair
Ross Turnbull
Daniel Sturridge
John Terry
Sam Hutchinson
Michael Mancienne

seems a lot more than 3..


----------



## Word

Who the fuck needs Ozil? Hernandez is already a God, and he kissed the badge. My hero x


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

4 straight losses as it seems :side:

All better end next week, when it matters. Haven't been impressed at all with Terry or Cole. Drogba and Lampard have been too quiet.

EDIT- Goal. Sturridge has had a good five minutes or so.


----------



## CC91

Man Utd's new striker has scuffed two shots but one of them managed to go in.


----------



## smitlick

Hilario at his best again for Chelseas 3rd


----------



## Victarion

Not really a surprise. 4 losses in a row isn't good but hopefully next week it'll be forgotten about, at least our start isn't too bad.


----------



## united_07

smitlick said:


> But Chelsea have the following
> 
> Ashley Cole
> Frank Lampard
> Scott Sinclair
> Ross Turnbull
> Daniel Sturridge
> John Terry
> Sam Hutchinson
> Michael Mancienne
> 
> seems a lot more than 3..


yeah but to be fair only really 4 of those are likely to play that much, cole, lampard, terry and perhaps sturridge playing a bit

united have more english players who are actually going to play a part in this season
neville
hargreaves
ferdinand
brown
owen
rooney
smalling
carrick
scholes
wellbeck
cleverly

good showing from united, berbatov didnt really do much, but took his goal well


----------



## CC91

united_07 said:


> yeah but to be fair only really 4 of those are likely to play that much, cole, lampard, terry and perhaps sturridge playing a bit
> 
> united have more english players who are actually going to play a part in this season
> neville - old but will provide good cover
> hargreaves - always injured
> ferdinand - needs to get fit or will be replaced
> brown - poor squad player
> owen - will get injured again
> rooney - needs to get his form back
> smalling - not good enough
> carrick - steady player
> scholes - always has a man of the match performance in him, cant play every game though
> wellbeck - squad player
> cleverly - never heard of him
> 
> good showing from united, berbatov didnt really do much, but took his goal well


........


----------



## Enigma

Fuck Ozil, Chicharito is on his way to becoming a United legend. Funny goal, but he showed great movement when he was on. Loved seeing him laughing at himself on the big screen at the end, he's clearly fitting in well. I LOVE HIM.


Very happy for Berbatov too, and we had a very good performance today. Chelsea were a bit flat but I imagine (from the results) that they've been like it all pre-season.


----------



## Victarion

Enigma said:


> Very happy for Berbatov too, and we had a very good performance today. Chelsea were a bit flat but I imagine (from the results) that they've been like it all pre-season.


Yeah, as I said it's slightly worrying but I think we should be able to pick it up and start off with a win at the Bridge against West Brom.


----------



## Role Model

fun day out, Community Shield is a funny old beast, feels great to win, but when you lose it you seriously don't give a fudge. chicgafadgdagdagdaito looks like scoring every time he steps onto the pitch which is very pleasing, his movement is really fantastic, sort of movement from a striker thats been lacking probably since Saha left.

Chelsea didn't really turn up, we did, yet they had more than enough chances. bring on next weekend, gagging for it now.


----------



## Medo

*I am glad that United won the first game in the season.

Chicharito did a good game for his first apperance with the red devils.*


----------



## Enigma

Role Model said:


> fun day out, Community Shield is a funny old beast, feels great to win, but when you lose it you seriously don't give a fudge. chicgafadgdagdagdaito looks like scoring every time he steps onto the pitch which is very pleasing, his movement is really fantastic, sort of movement from a striker thats been lacking probably since Saha left.
> 
> Chelsea didn't really turn up, we did, yet they had more than enough chances. bring on next weekend, *gagging for it now*.


Makes a change from the cock you usually gag for :side:


haha lol I'm so funny


----------



## Joel

Just happy we didn't embarrass ourselves, as I was expecting. Sucks to lose, especially to United, but next week is what truly matters.


----------



## Jamie1™

Enjoyed the game today. Doesn't really go anywhere in shown what will happen in the season but always good to pick up a win against a close rival for any side. Man Utds third goal was excellent, really showed what Berbatov can do.

Hernandez looks like he's going to be a real big name in the future.


----------



## Jason93

HAIL CHICHARITO


----------



## The Monster

I really enjoyed today game, i thought our 3 goals were very nicely done, i loved the look of "little pea", his movement was top notch, couldn’t stop laughing at his goal though, would love to know what was going on with A. Cole during that game for Chelsea, looked like he didn’t want to be there, the 2nd goal highlighted this A. Cole looks over at Valencia just when his about to run in behind and he just stands there and accepts defeat then slowly runs back to make same sort of effect up. And i thought the 3rd goal was fantastic from us, pass after pass, keep the ball, which will tire out Chelsea players more and more then played into Nani who turns and flicks the ball through for Berbatov who chips over the goalkeeper. 

I'm not going look into this game to much as isn’t all that important, but i have a very good feeling about Valencia this season, think his going have a very strong and good season for us.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Pleased with our win today...Not so much the defending in our own 3rd....

I was watchin the game in a bar in Greece and they had commentry of the hurling on (as that was on more screens) and couldnt hear when Geoff Shreeves reported after the subs of Rooney & Owen & Park.

Were they purely tactical?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Pleased with our win today...Not so much the defending in our own 3rd....
> 
> I was watchin the game in a bar in Greece and they had commentry of the hurling on (as that was on more screens) and couldnt hear when Geoff Shreeves reported after the subs of Rooney & Owen & Park.
> 
> Were they purely tactical?


I'm pretty sure they were resting Rooney & Owen and they were always only going to get 45mins.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Also did anyone else notice Capello & Carricks little chat at the enda the game?


----------



## CC91

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Also did anyone else notice Capello & Carricks little chat at the enda the game?


Yep looks like another one doesn't care about England.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Cant blame him either....


----------



## Mikey Damage

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/georgina_turner/08/06/epl.rankings/index.html

*1. Chelsea*

Last year's finish: 1st
Key additions: Ramires, Yossi Benayoun
Key losses: Michael Ballack, Joe Cole, Juliano Belletti

It's rare that a club retains the top-flight title after a World Cup (Liverpool did it last, in 1983), but Chelsea's moments of outrageous superiority tallied up toward the end of last season, and the squad hasn't really suffered during the summer's transfer activities. The return of Michael Essien and the arrival of Ramires, subject to a work permit, will boost Chelsea's movement through the middle.

*2. Manchester United*

Last year's finish: 2nd
Key additions: Javier Hernandez, Chris Smalling
Key losses: None

Preseason results suggest that Sir Alex Ferguson has taken some of the weight off Wayne Rooney's shoulders by bringing in Hernandez, who has scored a couple of very nice goals, and Dimitar Berbatov seems more likely to chip in this year. United finished only one point behind Chelsea last season and the top two look like they'll be difficult to separate this time around, despite the rather green hue of United's defense.
*
3. Arsenal*

Last year's finish: 3rd
Key additions: Marouane Chamakh, Laurent Koscielny
Key losses: Eduardo, William Gallas, Mikael Silvestre, Sol Campbell

Arsene Wenger hasn't yet signed a new goalkeeper or the additional center back fans crave -- Arsenal's habit of conceding more goals than the top-two teams may well continue. However, the addition of Chamakh gives the Gunners greater presence and penetration up front, the form of Jack Wilshere and Samir Nasri in the Emirates Cup was encouraging, and with Cesc Fabregas staying, the pros outweigh the cons.
*
4. Manchester City
*
Last year's finish: 5th
Key additions: Jerome Boateng, David Silva, Aleksandar Kolorov, Yaya Toure
Key losses: Martin Petrov

City was vulnerable at the back last season, so adding Boateng (plays anywhere across the defense) and Kolorov (LB) as well as defensive midfielder Toure should make it a different proposition off the ball. On it, Silva will counterbalance Adam Johnson on the flanks to ensure City can pile forward at pace. This is surely the season for the club to at least crack the glass ceiling and earn that all-important Champions League spot.

*5. Tottenham Hotspur*

Last year's finish: 4th
Key additions: None
Key losses: None

Spurs haven't gone backward over the summer, but the lack of new signings (so far, at least), coupled with City's spending, closes the sliver of light just about visible between the two last season. Something would have to be amiss for Harry Redknapp to keep his wallet in his pocket, but a potentially fixture-heavy season will test his current squad, which still includes some fragile members.
*
6. Liverpool*

Last year's finish: 7th
Key additions: Joe Cole, Milan Jovanovic
Key losses: Albert Riera, Yossi Benayoun

Roy Hodgson has replaced Rafael Benitez, Fernando Torres and Steven Gerrard say they want to stay, and early signs are Cole is reveling in his role at Anfield. Despite all the ownership uncertainty, this season cannot be as bad as last. There are still some holes, however, particularly if want-away Javier Mascherano goes, which makes it harder to imagine an instant return to the top four.

*7. Everton*

Last year's finish: 8th
Key additions: Jermaine Beckford, Jan Mucha
Key losses: Dan Gosling

David Moyes' team struggled to genuinely pressure the European places last season, but that was thanks largely to a poor start; Everton went 12-10-2 in the final two thirds of the campaign, which bodes well assuming Moyes can maintain the momentum. So far, so good -- bit-part player Gosling is the only high-profile departure, even if the deadly striker of fans' dreams has yet to arrive. Expect Everton to be there or thereabouts for Europe.

*8. Aston Villa*

Last year's finish: 6th
Key additions: None
Key losses: None

Villa is in danger of being overtaken by Everton and Liverpool after another summer of endless will-he-won't-he speculation and no spending so far. James Milner's move to Manchester City appears only to be a question of when, and would leave a big hole in Martin O'Neill's midfield -- and that becomes a crater if Ashley Young is lost to Spurs. With one or both, Villa is solid enough to remain in the mix.

*9. Fulham*

Last year's finish: 12th
Key additions: Philippe Senderos
Key losses: Chris Smalling

Mark Hughes will have spent his first week as new coach hoping to persuade Mark Schwarzer not to leave; if he succeeds, Fulham remains the decent outfit Hodgson left behind. Without the distraction of European soccer (it played the equivalent of an extra half-season pursuing the Europa League trophy, exiting both domestic cups amid the adventure), Fulham has the ingredients for a top-half finish, especially if Bobby Zamora and Clint Dempsey can repeat their form from last season.

*10. Sunderland*

Last year's finish: 13th
Key additions: Cristian Riveros, Titus Bramble, Marcos Angeleri
Key losses: Lorik Cana

Sunderland looked set for the top half last summer but its rank away form (2-4-13) saw those ambitions dashed by Christmas. So it's with some hesitation that I suggest that Steve Bruce can pull it off this time around, but he's shopped pretty well this summer. Riveros could fill Cana's boots, but Bruce apparently has him penciled into wide areas, which should have 24-goal Darren Bent rubbing his hands.

*11. Birmingham City*

Last year's finish: 9th
Key additions: Nikola Zigic, Ben Foster
Key losses: Lee Carsley

Owner Carson Yeung expects improvement on last season's surprise ninth place but may be disappointed -- the Blues are in little danger of going down but may struggle to post another top-half finish. Alex McLeish has added Nikola Zigic to his front line and appears close to signing Belgian striker Moussa Dembele, but he could do with some more reliable creativity in the supply.

*12. Bolton Wanderers*

Last year's finish: 14th
Key additions: Martin Petrov, Ivan Klasnic, Robbie Blake
Key losses: None

Under Sam Allardyce (1999-2007) and Gary Megson (2007-2009), Bolton played the kind of route-one soccer that puts you near the bottom of the attendance rankings. But new man Owen Coyle's more attractive brand of soccer will be boosted by the arrival of Petrov, released by Manchester City, and could put bums on seats as well as push Bolton back toward the top half of the table.

*13. Stoke City
*
Last year's finish: 11th
Key additions: Carlo Nash, Florent Cuvelier
Key losses: Amdy Faye

After only two seasons in the Premier League, Stoke has become a reliably mid-table outfit -- taking points where it can from those above it and hoovering them up against those below. There's no reason to think that'll change this term, though Tony Pulis' fortunes in the transfer market determine the club's success against the rest of the group of mid-table sides. Success in his high-profile pursuit of Nice's Loic Remy would be a good start.
*
14. Blackburn Rovers*

Last year's finish: 10th
Key additions: None
Key losses: Steven Reid

Allardyce exceeded expectations last year but things will slide for Rovers if they can't secure a decent striker. The manager says he's been priced out of every potential move in this window (there's a possible takeover hanging in the air) but cannot afford to rely on Jason Roberts (played 31 games; scored five) and Nikola Kalinic (33; seven) again.

*15. West Ham*

Last year's finish: 17th
Key additions: Tal Ben-Haim, Frederic Piquionne, Pablo Barrera, Thomas Hitzlsperger
Key losses: Guillermo Franco, Araujo Ilan

The Hammers were only rescued by the unlikely presence of three worse teams last term, but Avram Grant is precisely the kind of manager you'd want to haul you back from the edge. His purchases so far show good sense and his cool under pressure will help settle the dressing room. Expectations are low, but West Ham should be clearer of the relegation mire than last year.
*
16. Newcastle*

Last year's finish: 1st (in Championship)
Key additions: Dan Gosling, Sol Campbell, James Perch
Key losses: Nicky Butt

After one defeat in the first dozen games, it quickly became evident that Newcastle was too strong for last season's Championship. Whether Chris Hughton can orchestrate an assault on the upper reaches of the Premiership remains to be seen, but it's hard to see Newcastle going down again. A handful of so-so strikers excelled and Kevin Nolan was excellent -- his contribution from the hole will be vital this season, when defenses will cope better with the likes of top scorer Andy Carroll.

*17. Wolverhampton Wanderers*

Last year's finish: 15th
Key additions: Stephen Hunt, Steven Fletcher, Jelle van Damme
Key losses: Chris Iwelumo

A fondness for Mick McCarthy's blunt honesty in front of TV cameras can perhaps color one's judgment, but Wolves were not quite the skin-of-their-teeth survivors many expected last season. Though any of the bottom-five teams could be headed for the drop, I fancy Wolves have another season in them. No team scored fewer goals last year, but Kevin Doyle will be joined up front by Fletcher, who managed double figures playing for relegated Burnley.

*18. Wigan Athletic*

Last year's finish: 16th
Key additions: Ronnie Stam, James McArthur, Antolin Alcaraz, Mauro Boselli
Key losses: Mario Melchiot, Paul Scharner, Titus Bramble, Jason Koumas

Roberto Martinez is very much a "project" manager, building for the future, but the past -- Wigan's abject away form last season -- is difficult to forget. How the defense didn't get the club relegated in the course of conceding 79 goals, no one's too sure. Though Melchiot and Bramble have been replaced by quality players, Martinez's squad includes only seven defenders, a lack of depth that will be exposed sooner or later.

*19. West Bromwich Albion*

Last year's finish: 2nd (in Championship)
Key additions: Boaz Myhill, Steven Reid, Pablo Ibanez, Gabriel Tamas
Key losses: Robert Koren

The definition of a yo-yo club, West Brom's attractive mezzanine soccer has previously cost it against the best clubs -- in 2008-09, the top half of the table routinely took West Brom apart, particularly away from the Hawthorns. Roberto di Matteo plans to play a more robust 4-2-3-1 in an attempt to counter that, but doesn't have the personnel.
*
20. Blackpool
*
Last year's finish: 6th (in Championship, promotion via playoffs)
Key additions: Dekel Keinan
Key losses: Ben Burgess, Hameur Bouazza.

Blackpool will be everyone's second-favorite team, but it'll take more than good wishes to help the Tangerines away from the wrong end of the league. Ian Holloway has been unable to significantly strengthen a flimsy squad that'll struggle for early momentum thanks to having to play four of its first five games away from home -- including visits to Arsenal and Chelsea.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Psh. Being a pundit is easy nowadays. The writer hardly did anything ambitious with their predictions. Though, maybe adding Wigan is that. Wigan is going to be mid-table. I believe in Martinez.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Watching Jamie Redknapp on Sky was worse than being banged up the anus from him, he's fucking shit.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Lso, fuck Ashley Cole too, what the fuck was that snub about? Child.
After his "hates England and the fucking people" line every true football fan and English person, doesn't matter if they support United, Arsenal or even Chelsea, needs to get on this fuckers back everytine he touches the ball.

Twat.


----------



## Jonn

He clearly wants out at Chelsea. He'd jump at the chance of joining Madrid & Ancelotti knows it.


----------



## Role Model

O'Neill GONE from Villa, bit strange, timing wise it's really odd. look forward to finding out way he's left, shitty for Villa and so close to the start of the season.


----------



## S-Mac

bad news for Villa i wonder the reason why he has left, I doubt Villa will do very well this season after O'neil has left now and it seems that milner is going to City aswell.


----------



## united_07

Milner was already going, so perhaps there might be more leaving villa, ashley young?


----------



## Role Model

must be a right nightmare to be a barca fan "what we can't have Fabregas? oh well just have Ozil instead.".


----------



## Devildude

Mikey Damage said:


> 6. Liverpool[/SIZE][/U][/B]
> 
> Last year's finish: 7th
> Key additions: Joe Cole, Milan Jovanovic
> Key losses: *Albert Riera*, Yossi Benayoun


Wat.

SI should stick to publishing swimsuit issues of their magazine and stay the fuck away from football punditry.


----------



## Role Model

huh? he signed for Olympiacos last month. or you saying he's not a key loss?


----------



## Emperor DC

Not great timing, but people can't be surprised?

Lerner wants to be a chairman who is tight with money, but you can't be that tight with money that he was and expect to go anywhere above 6th.


----------



## just1988

O'Neill & Milner leaving Villa, I can see them stumbling into a bottom half finish, they need a manager who can pull things around but I bet they end up with someone without adequate experience.


----------



## GunnerMuse

So who's replacing *O Neill*? If Blackburn don't get new owners, Sam Allardyce is my wildcard pick.


----------



## nate_h

I'm absolutely bloody gutted :/


----------



## Nige™

GunnerMuse said:


> So who's replacing *O Neill*? If Blackburn don't get new owners, Sam Allardyce is my wildcard pick.


:cuss:

Fuck that. They can have Paul Ince. He's free I believe.

If only Mark Hughes had hung fire a couple more weeks, he would've stood a strong chance of getting the Villa job instead of the Fulham one. It'll be interesting to see who takes over from O'Neill. He's going to be a very hard act to follow.


----------



## nate_h

No thanks @ the allardyce suggestion - I actually like to play football :lmao


----------



## bellywolves

Gutted for Villa tbf, Martin O'Neil is a top manager. 

I could see Klinsman as a choice although he time at Bayern wasn't fantastic. 

Whoever takes over will be in the same situation as O'Neil having to sell to buy.


----------



## Nige™

nate_h said:


> No thanks @ the allardyce suggestion - I actually like to play football :lmao


You're only saying that because he masterminded a double in the league over Villa last year! Couldn't resist. We'd have had you in the Carling Cup too had the ref not given your first goal for the push on Nelsen. Samba getting sent off and rightly so completely fucked it for us but we still had a go.

I said the same thing about his tactics when he applied for the job at our place after Hughes left, but once Ince came in you quickly realise that pretty football means nothing when you're not getting results. For us to finish top 10 last year with our resources was quite staggering when you think about the money Sunderland splashed about. Fulham had a great year too and we finished above them too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bob Bradley. Calling it now. Villa has an American owner ... :side:

But seriously, they should hire Slaven Bilic.



> Wat.
> 
> SI should stick to publishing swimsuit issues of their magazine and stay the fuck away from football punditry.


Nah. The problem is they assigned that column to an English writer because ZOMG!! ONLYZ ENGLIZH PUNDITS KNOW FOOTBALL~~!!

Should have gave it to one more of their capable American pundits.


----------



## S-Mac

I think Bilic deserves the chance more and will prob do much better than bradley would.


----------



## Enigma

O'Neill leaving like that is sad, but it's clear to see he wasn't going to get the Milner money, which is totally ridiculous. I don't blame him for leaving at all.


----------



## #dealwithit

Allardyce is hardly more negative than O'Neill.

Also, I've never been the biggest fan of Slaven Bilic. Beating McClaren's England was hardly a masterstroke, and he's very inexperienced, and his Croatia side are a shambles at the moment. That said, I doubt there are any better options than him around at the moment. If I were a Villa fan, I'd just be hoping for ABC. Anyone But Curbishley.


----------



## Enigma

Also, I trust I'm not the only one totally disillusioned by Capello, The FA and England? Good on Robinson and Brown for dropping out. Totally retarded set up highlighted perfectly by Scholes' case - Capello himself didn't bother to talk to Scholes.


----------



## nate_h

Jol please. We need someone thats got experience and is going to earn respect. A new guy coming over from america, the players (except the 2 brads and our young american RB) arent automatically going to have respect for him. At this time we don't need to give someone a chance and have no idea how it will turn out, we need someone whos been there done that got the t shirt AND plays nice football. So Jol for me. Whether he would come is a different story, he didn't want to go to court with Ajax over Fulham so he probably wouldn't want too with us.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Martin O'Neill has stunned Aston Villa by resigning as manager with immediate effect ahead of the new Premier League season. 

Reports emerged earlier on Monday that the former Leicester and Celtic boss was set to quit Villa Park over frustration at the club's transfer policy and the expected sale of James Milner to Manchester City.

Villa have now confirmed the news of O'Neill's departure and revealed that Kevin MacDonald, reserve team manager, has assumed the role of caretaker boss ahead of the start of the new season against West Ham on Saturday.

O'Neill told Villa's official website: "I have enjoyed my time at Aston Villa immensely. 

"It's obviously a wrench to be leaving such a magnificent club. I would like to pay tribute to the Villa players, my coaching staff and the Villa supporters for all the support and encouragement they have given both the club and me personally during my time as manager. 

Upper echelons
"I wish them all the best for the future. I will obviously be assisting the club in the immediate short-term with regard to the handover of my duties."

Paul Faulkner, chief executive of Aston Villa, said: "The club would like to thank Martin for the great work he has done at Aston Villa over the past four years. 

"He has helped to establish the club in the upper echelons of the Premier League, has taken us to Wembley and we have also qualified for European competition for the past three seasons under his management. We wish him the best in the future."

An additional statement from Villa read: "No further comment will be made by either Aston Villa or Martin O'Neill until further notice."

It was speculated at the end of last season that O'Neill was set to resign because Villa did not match his ambition to force a place into the top four of the Premier League.

The earlier sale of Gareth Barry to City and a reluctance from club owner Randy Lerner to finance new signings has also been rumoured to have played a part in O'Neill's decision.

O'Neill has transformed the fortunes of Villa since replacing David O'Leary during the summer of 2006, with three consecutive top-six finishes in the league and a place in February's League Cup final.


Skysports


----------



## Role Model

Evra on Thuram: "Walking around with books on slavery in glasses and a hat does not turn you into Malcolm X."

Probably second best Evra quote behind "Suck my pussy, Lampard"


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Role Model said:


> Evra on Thuram: "Walking around with books on slavery in glasses and a hat does not turn you into Malcolm X."
> 
> Probably second best Evra quote behind "Suck my pussy, Lampard"


Haha!My Love for Evra grows everyday!


----------



## Enigma

Is there anything Evra can't do? I believe he was organising a coup d'etat against the French government recently, which is why he wasn't involved in the Community Shield.


----------



## Role Model

i heard he was sorting out intergalactic territory debates in another universe.


----------



## Victarion

O Neill leaving when he did's a bit odd. Didn't think he'd be there that much longer but eh, wasn't expecting this. Not sure who'll take over. Allardyce would do a decent job, I think.




> Evra on Thuram: "Walking around with books on slavery in glasses and a hat does not turn you into Malcolm X."


is fucking great.


----------



## The Monster

MoN leaving actually doesn’t surprise me all that much, the timing of it does though, with it being less then week away from season opener to.

There been problems there every since Summer of 2008, think over time, the owner, the fans, the board, the manager and players have become disconnected with one another for varies reasons, they appears to be alot of un-rest amongst everyone, i thought MoN would leave next summer in all honestly but clearly not.



> Evra on Thuram: "Walking around with books on slavery in glasses and a hat does not turn you into Malcolm X."


What a legend.


----------



## nate_h

So whats Bradley like then? What do all you USA folks think about him? I've heard he's not too popular??


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

He's decent I guess. If you look at it from a achievement standpoint, he did manage to take us to the finals of the Confederations Cup. With the national team I think hes been okay, been coaching in MLS for a while before that. Won a couple of trophies with Chicago. I think with a team like Villa he may do well, but we will have to wait to see if he's appointed. Aston Villa is obviously a better squad than what he has handled before in the MLS so maybe he can make it work.


----------



## ColeStar

Enigma said:


> Also, I trust I'm not the only one totally disillusioned by Capello, The FA and England? Good on Robinson and Brown for dropping out. Totally retarded set up highlighted perfectly by Scholes' case - Capello himself didn't bother to talk to Scholes.


I think it's poor that Capello didn't speak to Scholes directly and there is an obvious lack of communication between the management and the players.

However, I'm disgusted by the manner of Paul Robinson's retirement. I've lost all respect for him because of the manner of his withdrawal. Robinson stated that he doesn't see himself as "a third or fourth choice goalkeeper" and that if he's not first choice then he doesn't want to be involved.

Other than Sam Allardyce and Paul Robinson himself, is there anyone else in the country who believes that Paul Robinson has been the best English keeper available over the past two years? Are we now to accept that players, if not first choice, should feel free to refuse to play for their national team? What an disgraceful attitude that is - so much for "ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country".


On the subject of Martin O'Neill, unless other facts come out which give more credence to his actions, I've also lost a great deal of respect for him. I've been an O'Neill fan for a long time; I was impressed by his work at Leicester City and I've been so thankful for what he did at Celtic, getting us to a UEFA Cup final. But...

...The way he's left Villa with less than a week to go before the season's start is appalling. I can understand any frustration he may have about not being given the Milner money to spend, especially if it's true that Ashley Young is also going to be sold. But it's frankly poor form to express his dissatisfaction in such a manner. 

Randy Lerner has been a very good owner at Villa and I believe that O'Neill has had very little cause to complain about his lot before now. Lerner has backed him with more cash than most expected when the club was taken over. He's certainly had no shortage of funds to spend, and frankly, he has spent a lot of the money unwisely. He bought several players who he failed to use, then complained about squad fatigue. A good way to avoid having tired players would be to utilise the fringe players available - he didn't.

David Moyes has pottered along at Everton with a small fraction of the resources that Martin O'Neill has had at his disposal, yet Moyes hasn't thrown a tantrum and left at such an inopportune time for the club. It stinks of selfishness and egotism frankly, and I don't like saying that, having defended him against such charges in the past.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11669_6304418,00.html



> Steven Gerrard has hailed new Liverpool team-mate Joe Cole as equal to - if not better than - Argentina superstar Lionel Messi.
> 
> 
> Speaking to Match of the Day magazine, Gerrard said: "Messi can do some amazing things, but anything he can do Joe can do as well, if not better.


:shocked:


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

That Gerrard doesn't tell the whole story, I mean was he laughing when he said that?


----------



## S-Mac

The+King_of_Kings said:


> That Gerrard doesn't tell the whole story, I mean was he laughing when he said that?


i hope he was Cole is a good player but nothing near to Messi's level and most likely never will be.


----------



## Enigma

Well he's hardly going to say 'Messi shits all over Cole', is he?


----------



## Joel

Enigma said:


> Well he's hardly going to say 'Messi shits all over Cole', is he?


But why is he even mentioning Cole's name in the same sentence as Messi's?


----------



## Chingo Bling

Joel said:


> But why is he even mentioning Cole's name in the same sentence as Messi's?


Because he's English.


----------



## T-C

Because Gerrard is a spastic.


----------



## #dealwithit

I seriously think Joe Cole is one of most overrated footballers around.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I don't see the problem with him just wanting to build up his teammate. He used a hyperbole - so what? People exaggerate all of the time. You get the gist of what he means.


----------



## T-C

St. Stephen said:


> I seriously think Joe Cole is one of most overrated footballers around.


I agree with this. I would have Benayoun over him every day of the week as well.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

ColeStar said:


> I think it's poor that Capello didn't speak to Scholes directly and there is an obvious lack of communication between the management and the players.
> 
> However, I'm disgusted by the manner of Paul Robinson's retirement. I've lost all respect for him because of the manner of his withdrawal. Robinson stated that he doesn't see himself as "a third or fourth choice goalkeeper" and that if he's not first choice then he doesn't want to be involved.
> 
> Other than Sam Allardyce and Paul Robinson himself, is there anyone else in the country who believes that Paul Robinson has been the best English keeper available over the past two years? *Are we now to accept that players, if not first choice, should feel free to refuse to play for their national team? What an disgraceful attitude that is - so much for "ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country".*
> 
> On the subject of Martin O'Neill, unless other facts come out which give more credence to his actions, I've also lost a great deal of respect for him. I've been an O'Neill fan for a long time; I was impressed by his work at Leicester City and I've been so thankful for what he did at Celtic, getting us to a UEFA Cup final. But...
> 
> ...The way he's left Villa with less than a week to go before the season's start is appalling. I can understand any frustration he may have about not being given the Milner money to spend, especially if it's true that Ashley Young is also going to be sold. But it's frankly poor form to express his dissatisfaction in such a manner.
> 
> Randy Lerner has been a very good owner at Villa and I believe that O'Neill has had very little cause to complain about his lot before now. Lerner has backed him with more cash than most expected when the club was taken over. He's certainly had no shortage of funds to spend, and frankly, he has spent a lot of the money unwisely. He bought several players who he failed to use, then complained about squad fatigue. A good way to avoid having tired players would be to utilise the fringe players available - he didn't.
> 
> David Moyes has pottered along at Everton with a small fraction of the resources that Martin O'Neill has had at his disposal, yet Moyes hasn't thrown a tantrum and left at such an inopportune time for the club. It stinks of selfishness and egotism frankly, and I don't like saying that, having defended him against such charges in the past.


I personnaly think Wes Brown And Paul Robinson were dead right to retire.The English national team is a JOKE.Players dont know if they are coming or going.Capellos been a disaster since he took over!
Take Paul Scholes for example.Capellos half assed attempt to lure him out of retirement was laughable.Fristly if he really wanted him back why not personally contact him?Secondly what kind of message that send to players like Jenas & Parker?Fringe players who didnt make the WC?When there over looked for a 35 year old who retired years ago?Yes he maybe a better player then both but they play their hearts out every week (more so Parker) and find out later they possibly would not have even been included in the 30man squad had Scholes chose differently?

With Wes Brown now reaching 30 and having an injury plauged career i ask Does he need to be a markee player in the England revolution?IMO NO he doesnt.Capellos playing up to the pundits and the media by selecting "different" players then those who flopped at the WC.And when the media gets off his back he'll go back to the tried and trusted players of yesteryear!Look at the Beckham situation for example he was deemd not good at first and now he's been touted as National Team manager!!Capellos mind changes more then the weather!With the constant problems Rio's been haven at United i think Wes fancys his chance of getting a run in Uniteds first 11 and maybe even replaceing Rio full time.

As for Robbo hes been preforming "fairly Good" for Rovers recently.Does he need another howler of a game in goal for England (whilst under ENOURMOUS pressure)with the worlds media watching to shoot his confidence back to zero again IMO NO he doesnt!Both were really wise choices i think!


----------



## Backspacer

T-C said:


> Because Gerrard is a spastic.


This. 

Ludicrous comment by Gerrard.


----------



## Backspacer

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> I personnaly think Wes Brown And Paul Robinson were dead right to retire.The English national team is a JOKE.Players dont know if they are coming or going.Capellos been a disaster since he took over!
> Take Paul Scholes for example.Capellos half assed attempt to lure him out of retirement was laughable.Fristly if he really wanted him back why not personally contact him?Secondly what kind of message that send to players like Jenas & Parker?Fringe players who didnt make the WC?When there over looked for a 35 year old who retired years ago?Yes he maybe a better player then both but they play their hearts out every week (more so Parker) and find out later they possibly would not have even been included in the 30man squad had Scholes chose differently?
> 
> With Wes Brown now reaching 30 and having an injury plauged career i ask Does he need to be a markee player in the England revolution?IMO NO he doesnt.Capellos playing up to the pundits and the media by selecting "different" players then those who flopped at the WC.And when the media gets off his back he'll go back to the tried and trusted players of yesteryear!Look at the Beckham situation for example he was deemd not good at first and now he's been touted as National Team manager!!Capellos mind changes more then the weather!With the constant problems Rio's been haven at United i think Wes fancys his chance of getting a run in Uniteds first 11 and maybe even replaceing Rio full time.
> 
> As for Robbo hes been preforming "fairly Good" for Rovers recently.Does he need another howler of a game in goal for England (whilst under ENOURMOUS pressure)with the worlds media watching to shoot his confidence back to zero again IMO NO he doesnt!Both were really wise choices i think!


Aye, a bit of a poisoned chalice to play for England now. These lads are getting ready for the new season. Why would they want to travel down to that Larndon three days before to get booed by 50,000 know nothing post Euro 96 mockney wideboy twunts? 

Just wish Rooney would retire and concentrate on United.


----------



## Enigma

I wouldn't want to be involved with England at all. Be scapegoated, verbally abused, threatened and laughed at by your OWN 'fans' for a mistake? No thanks. The In-ger-land brigade can fuck off, I'm ashamed it's taken me 18 years to realise that. 

When The FA starts playing their players their weekly wage, then they have a duty to represent their country. Until then, they don't have to. Especially when you've had such an unlucky international career like Robinson, or an injury plagued one like Brown. 

And I haven't even mentioned the media...


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Enigma said:


> I wouldn't want to be involved with England at all. Be scapegoated, verbally abused, threatened and laughed at by your OWN 'fans' for a mistake? No thanks. The In-ger-land brigade can fuck off, I'm ashamed it's taken me 18 years to realise that.
> 
> When The FA starts playing their players their weekly wage, then they have a duty to represent their country. Until then, they don't have to. *Especially when you've had such an unlucky international career like Robinson, or an injury plagued one like Brown. *
> 
> And I haven't even mentioned the media...


Thats the gist of my last post!Took me 2 paragraphs tho to make that point!!


----------



## Panic!

Glad to see my Leeds cruise over Lincoln in the Carling Cup. It lifts the whole squad's mood and with Forest shockingly losing to Bradford, it gives me hope that we can beat them this Sunday. On the Carling Cup draw though, I can't wait to see who we get.

Also I know this might now be the place for it, but Frank Fielding in the England squad? :lmao

That man wasn't even good enough to make the bench for our squad last season when he was on a loan, maybe once or twice. I would've definitely have given someone such as Scott Carson another chance at least. Scott Loach? David James ftw.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Its gotta be a huge burden playing for england, players must be terrified that if things dont go according to (the media's) plan or they make a mistake that the next morning they will be crucified on the back page of the sun and the likes. 
We've got a few knob's over here (dunphy) but thankfully the media seem to actually respect the team and Trappatoni, mainly because Trap wont take any shit from them (andy reid situation).
Its amazing how many english people (some, not all) follow the gutter press like gospel.


----------



## Enigma

Capello's reasoning - 'oh shit, I nearly got fired. Best make it look like I'm doing something'. 

These youth call ups are fickle and they won't change anything. The core group is still the same, all Capello's done is try to restore some faith by changing the fringe players.


----------



## Desecrated

Going to be amazing if Scotland qualify for Euro2012 but England fail. Then again, I can't see them beating Czech Republic back to back.

Chelsea look rather weak this season, unless they can find 1-2 fringe players for each position, and a sound replacement for A.Cole. Otherwise, they will struggle when it gets tough.

That being said, going to be hard to predict a winner. While the obvious candicates are United and Chelsea, they look weaker sides than they did last year.


----------



## ColeStar

Enigma said:


> I wouldn't want to be involved with England at all. Be scapegoated, verbally abused, threatened and laughed at by your OWN 'fans' for a mistake? No thanks. The In-ger-land brigade can fuck off, I'm ashamed it's taken me 18 years to realise that.
> 
> When The FA starts playing their players their weekly wage, then they have a duty to represent their country. Until then, they don't have to. Especially when you've had such an unlucky international career like Robinson, or an injury plagued one like Brown.
> 
> And I haven't even mentioned the media...


In that case you shouldn't want to be a footballer at all then. Footballers are being scapegoated, verbally abused, threatened and laughed at by their own fans up and down the country every week on the terraces for their clubs.

As for England football fans. You call them "fans" but they still support and follow their nation more than ANY other country's supporters - regardless of performance. If the treatment received were really as bad as you make out, then it would be the vast majority, not tiny minority, of players who would choose not to play for England.

Of course there are unsavoury incidents and elements, but frankly, it's mostly positive and not negative. It is the fervour and loyalty of "the In-ger-land brigade" that causes English football players to be generally the best paid players in the world, despite usually being far from the most talented. 

Walking along the street as an England player, do you really think you suffer more instances of abuse as you go, or more adoration and approaches from kids seeking photographs and autographs? Even after public rebuke and subsequent tabloid attack after international failures - see David Beckham - after the period of anger has subsided the country reverts to loving and building up its "England aces", because frankly, England and Premiership footballers are this country's heroes - rather than people much more deserving.

Not having a duty to represent one's country is a matter of opinion I guess. I personally believe in a patriotic duty to do so. I really don't see why already extraordinarily well-paid players should look for money in order to play for their country, and I believe almost every player in the country would agree.

I didn't have so much of a problem with Brown, but again on the subject of Robinson, his reasons appalled me. He explicitly said that he wouldn't play for England simply because he was not guaranteed to be No. 1 - who the hell is promised a starting place for their country regardless of form? 

What separates him from goalkeepers such as Pepe Reina, Victor Valdes, Brad Friedel, Peter Shilton, Gordon Banks and Peter Bonetti and many more over the years who have sat on their national benches in frustration, hoping for an opportunity to represent their countries?


----------



## Nige™

ColeStar said:


> I didn't have so much of a problem with Brown, but again on the subject of Robinson, his reasons appalled me. He explicitly said that he wouldn't play for England simply because he was not guaranteed to be No. 1 - who the hell is promised a starting place for their country regardless of form?


Capello messed him about big time. He was selected with James & Green for the games against Ukraine & Belarus last year. James got injured so Green started in goal and he called up Foster too, then when Green got sent off, he put Foster in. What was the point in taking Robbo if he was going to play Foster?

There's no doubt he should've gone to the World Cup instead of Green too.

I can understand why he's furious. He has every right to be!


----------



## Kiz

England's players deserve to be booed.

Capello deserves to be booed.


----------



## ColeStar

Nige™;8714225 said:


> What was the point in taking Robbo if he was going to play Foster?


The manager has every right to play who he wants and call up who he likes. The point of having a squad is that the coach looks at the players in traning and selects whoever performs best. If Foster impressed Capello more, then Foster is the man who should be played.



Nige™;8714225 said:


> There's no doubt he should've gone to the World Cup instead of Green too.


There is lots of doubt. If one was to have asked 10 football pundits that question before the tournament, or even 10 football fans on the street, there is no way a clear answer would've been given in favour of Robinson. In fact, I would go as far as to say that if you thought that *before* the World Cup took place, then you would've been in a small minority. 

Before the squad was named, a number of ex-professionals and ex-England goalkeepers were asked for their opinions on what England's squad and eventual starting XI should be. I heard many, including, Peter Shilton, state their belief that Rob Green should be England's number 1 for the World Cup. I don't recall anyone of note, bar Allardyce, say the same of Robinson, even if they thought he should be in the squad.



Nige™;8714225 said:


> I can understand why he's furious. He has every right to be!


As I said before, far better players than Paul Robinson have been overlooked for their countries and have not shown the same petulant reaction. Let's not forget, Robinson is not a man who has never been given a chance in an England shirt. He has 41 caps as was the nation's first choice goalkeeper for an extended period. The reason he found himself out of the team was due to his own errors.

I accept that Robinson had a very good season last year and I believe had more Premiership clean sheets than any other English keeper. He of course had a right to be disappointed to be left out of the squad and an argument could have been made for making him England's no. 1. However, he was by no means so far outstanding or heads and shoulders above the other keepers as to make his selection clear and obvious, or make his omission as heinous and egregrious as he and Sam Allardyce have suggested.


----------



## Nige™

ColeStar said:


> There is lots of doubt. If one was to have asked 10 football pundits that question before the tournament, or even 10 football fans on the street, there is no way a clear answer would've been given in favour of Robinson. In fact, I would go as far as to say that if you thought that *before* the World Cup took place, then you would've been in a small minority.


Of course I thought that before. It was clear to see that Green was having a poor season and making mistakes where Robinson was back to his best. And the only reason that people were saying Green should go to the World Cup is that he was already in the squad and playing. Had he not been at an unfashionable club like ours, I think there's a strong chance that may have been different.

Foster was barely playing at United and made mistakes in the few games he played against Man City & Sunderland, yet he & Green were still preferred. If I was Robbo and I saw Foster in particular picked ahead of me in those circumstances, I would be fuming too. He knew he wouldn't get a look in under Capello, and he's made a decision not to sit on the bench and waste his time being treated like he was. That's fair enough in my book.



ColeStar said:


> The manager has every right to play who he wants and call up who he likes.


So does Robinson. He had the choice to go and sit on the bench for England or get ready for the first game of the season which he would be playing in. It's his choice and people have to accept it.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

ColeStar said:


> There is lots of doubt. If one was to have asked 10 football pundits that question before the tournament, or even 10 football fans on the street, there is no way a clear answer would've been given in favour of Robinson. In fact, I would go as far as to say that if you thought that *before* the World Cup took place, then you would've been in a small minority.


It is funny you say that because I distinctly remember having a conversation with mates and we were thinking why nobody was even mentioning him for the World Cup squad. In my mind he should have went and maybe been number one, but thats a whole different debate. You're right though I was in a small minority. 

Capello does have the right to pick you he likes but Robinson has the right to decline and focus on Blackburn instead on more than likely siting on the bench for England.


----------



## ColeStar

Nige™;8714815 said:


> *Of course I thought that before.* It was clear to see that Green was having a poor season and making mistakes where Robinson was back to his best. And the only reason that people were saying Green should go to the World Cup is that he was already in the squad and playing. Had he not been at an unfashionable club like ours, I think there's a strong chance that may have been different.


I don't doubt that you believed that. I'm saying that I believe that your opinion was the minority one, not the indubitable opinion that you previously stated it to be.

Also, I'll agree that Foster shouldn't have been getting into England squads when he was barely playing. I disagreed with it then and I still do. I've never rated Foster much in any case.



The+King_of_Kings said:


> It is funny you say that because I distinctly remember having a conversation with mates and we were thinking why nobody was even mentioning him for the World Cup squad. In my mind he should have went and maybe been number one, but thats a whole different debate. You're right though I was in a small minority.
> 
> Capello does have the right to pick you he likes but Robinson has the right to decline and focus on Blackburn instead on more than likely siting on the bench for England.


Fair enough, looks like we're gonna all agree to disagree on Robinson. I'm not saying he doesn't have the right to choose not to play for England, of course he does, but likewise I have the right to be upset by his actions. I just think it's an honour to represent one's country in any discipline, in any circumstances.


----------



## Enigma

Oh England you are so terrible.


----------



## RKing85

My predictions for the top and bottom of the table:

1. Chelsea
2. Manchester United
3. Manchester City
4. Arsenal
5. Tottenham

17. Newcastle
18. Wigan Athletic
19. West Bromwich
20. Blackpool


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

ColeStar said:


> In that case you shouldn't want to be a footballer at all then. Footballers are being scapegoated, verbally abused, threatened and laughed at by their own fans up and down the country every week on the terraces for their clubs.
> 
> As for England football fans. *You call them "fans" but they still support and follow their nation more than ANY other country's supporters - regardless of performance.* If the treatment received were really as bad as you make out, then it would be the vast majority, not tiny minority, of players who would choose not to play for England.
> 
> Of course there are unsavoury incidents and elements, but frankly, it's mostly positive and not negative. It is the fervour and loyalty of "the In-ger-land brigade" that causes English football players to be generally the best paid players in the world, despite usually being far from the most talented.
> 
> Walking along the street as an England player, do you really think you suffer more instances of abuse as you go, or more adoration and approaches from kids seeking photographs and autographs? Even after public rebuke and subsequent tabloid attack after international failures - see David Beckham - after the period of anger has subsided the country reverts to loving and building up its "England aces", because frankly, England and Premiership footballers are this country's heroes - rather than people much more deserving.
> 
> Not having a duty to represent one's country is a matter of opinion I guess. I personally believe in a patriotic duty to do so. I really don't see why already extraordinarily well-paid players should look for money in order to play for their country, and I believe almost every player in the country would agree.
> 
> I didn't have so much of a problem with Brown, but again on the subject of Robinson, his reasons appalled me. He explicitly said that he wouldn't play for England simply because he was not guaranteed to be No. 1 - who the hell is promised a starting place for their country regardless of form?
> 
> What separates him from goalkeepers such as Pepe Reina, Victor Valdes, Brad Friedel, Peter Shilton, Gordon Banks and Peter Bonetti and many more over the years who have sat on their national benches in frustration, hoping for an opportunity to represent their countries?


If you call turning up.Drinking beer.Starting fights and getting arrested support then yes ye are the best!


----------



## ColeStar

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> If you call turning up.Drinking beer.Starting fights and getting arrested support then yes ye are the best!


Yes of course, because that's all England fans ever do. Clearly. Foreign fans never indulge in those same vices either.


----------



## BkB Hulk

We just throw flares over here.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

RKing85 said:


> My predictions for the table:


*1. Manchester United*
2. Chelsea
3. Arsenal
4. Manchester City
5. Liverpool
6. Tottenham
7. Everton
8. Fulham
9. Aston Villa
10. Blackburn Rovers
11. Birmingham City
12. Stoke City
13. Bolton Wanderers
14. Newcastle United
15. Sunderland
16. West Ham United
17. Wigan Atletic
*18. West Bromwich Albion
19. Wolvehampton Wanderers
20. Blackpool*


----------



## S-Mac

My picks 
1. Manchester utd 
2. Chelsea
3. Arsenal/Man City

Bottom.
18. Wigan
19. Newcastle
20. Blackpool


----------



## Jamie1™

1. Manchester Utd
2. Chelsea
3. Arsenal/Liverpool

Bottom.
18. Birmingham
19. Newcastle
20. Blackpool


----------



## Kiz

BkB Hulk said:


> We just throw flares over here.


Nothing beats setting off flares in a tight crowd of about 15000 >_>


----------



## Mikey Damage

bob bradley has resigned from the US team ... and is expected to be named the new manager at Villa.

:shocked:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey Damage said:


> bob bradley has resigned from the US team ... and is expected to be named the new manager at Villa.
> 
> :shocked:


Jürgen Klinsmann should be the new coach for U.S. I heard it was supposed to happen before Bradley came in. Good luck to Bob in the Premiership, he will need it.

So excited about tomorrow. Really excited for City/Spurs. 


EDIT- Apparently Bradley ruled out of coaching Aston Villa.


----------



## KingKicks

Very hyped up for this weekend. City/Spurs tomorrow , Arsenal/Liverpool Sunday and United/Newcastle Monday.

Love it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

stupid media. got that bradley shit incorrect.

so VERY pumped for this weekend. i'll be watching Spurs/City, WestHam/Villa, and Fulham/Bolton. Then, of course, Arsenal/L'Pool. 

Anyway. time for what you've been waiting for .... 

20) Blackpool

19) West Brom

18) Wolverhampton

17) Newcastle

16) Blackburn

15) Bolton

14) Sunderland

13) West Ham United

12) Wigan

11) Stoke City

10) Fulham

9) Birmingham City

8) Aston Villa

7) Everton

6) Spurs

5) Liverpool

4) Man City

3) Chelsea

2) Man United

1) Arsenal


Our time. Bitches.


----------



## mike1990

1. Blackpool
2. Chelsea
3. Man United
4. Arsenal
5. Man City 


No really

1. Chelsea
2. Man United
3. Arsenal
4. Man City
5. Liverpool
6. Tottenham

Thats all that matters.


----------



## Joel

So fucking stoked for this. World Cup is great, but it doesn't come near to domestic football for me. 

Awesome game to start the season off with. Hopefully it will be a high scoring game. I'm thinking a draw is the result we'll see. I don't see Man City winning this one. Spurs will be more focused on Champions LEague football this season, but I can't see them losing this game.

Can't wait till our defence of the title starts this evening. Pre-season has sucked so hard, I just hope we can forget that and kick into gear now. It'll be great to see Bobby Di Matteo back at the Bridge. Just an absolute legend.

Roll on 12:45!


----------



## mike1990

Soccer am --> 45 mins of soccer saturday on sky sports news then the match. 

You cant beat a saturday


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

What we all want to secretly see in May 2011 :side:

Lets go! So pumped!


----------



## united_07

Rockhead said:


> What we all want to secretly see in May 2011 :side:
> 
> Lets go! So pumped!


lifting the charity shield in May might be a bit difficult and its held in august


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Damn yahoo and their incorrect photos 

Its been the Joe Hart show soo far.


----------



## JasonLives

Damn, Hart has been on fire the first 20 minutes.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Spurs should be up about 3-0. Hart has been amazing.

edit - it's official. Joe Hart is superman in disguise.


----------



## JasonLives

Fun game so far  . Im glad Swedish TV decided to air this game for free.

HAHAHA, how the hell is it only 0-0??? INSANE!!!!!


----------



## united_07

this has been a great game so far, bale has been playing well. good way to start the season, after a boring world cup


----------



## KingKicks

I've missed this.

Great first half. Hart has been incredible so far.


----------



## just1988

With Hart playing like this I can see us (Arsenal) signing Given pretty soon.


----------



## Kiz

Robert Green. Good choice Fabio, I guess that Joe Hart guy really is shit.

Oh, wait.

Bale's been just as amazing. Ade on the bench with SWP on bemuses me.


----------



## Rush

Good game thus far. pretty annoyed i missed the first half.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Was a great first half. Second half was decent, but definitely more open. Bale and Hart were great today. I think City are gonna have to get better with all the signings they've had. I think I expected a better showing from them. Although if Joe Hart does end up being their number 1, I see plenty of clean sheets all season long. Was hoping for some goals, but we've got more games today for that.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Disappointing to see the game end 0-0, but it was still entertaining nonetheless. Bale was superb out on the left, especially in the first half, and Joe Hart was awesome.


----------



## Rush

Bale needs to get a right foot though. Shouldn't be missing chances like that at this level. Hell i'd mock my teams strikers if they missed that.


----------



## Role Model

City playing 4-6 formation for 80 minutes, brilliantly done.


----------



## Kiz

Can't really judge City based on today, had 3 guys making their debut, against pretty tough opposition in Tottenham. Balotelli needs to be their last signing, they need to let these guys gel and settle in around each other, especially Silva. He didn't look too comfortable out there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Role Model said:


> City playing 4-6 formation for 80 minutes, brilliantly done.


Australia tried the same formation against Germany in the world cup and still lost 4-0.

It's got to be hard for Silva to feel comfortable when he's playing in no man's land. I really don't think him and Barry can work on the same team.


----------



## Kiz

Schwarzer not in the Fulham squad at all.

Hmm.


----------



## just1988

that 0-0 has messed up my fantasy league team for this week :/


----------



## Rush

Kizza said:


> Schwarzer not in the Fulham squad at all.
> 
> Hmm.


thats cause he's a fucking idiot for trying to leave Fulham. I know he wants to go to a big club and play Champions League but there's no guarantee that he'd be the #1 keeper for Wenger and he's been playing very well for Fulham.


----------



## Enigma

Everton's away kit, oh my

Spurs would have won about 8-0 if it wasn't for Hart.

I have missed this.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

3 minutes in and Robert Green already making errors.

Wish they were showing the Everton game on tv, but I'll settle with Villa/West Ham.

EDIT- First goal of the match, Downing!


----------



## Rush

Can't tell if West Ham are really this awful or Villa that good.

^^^ yeah, down here we get a choice of west ham/villa, fulham/bolton, blackpool/wigan, sunderland/birmingham, wolves/stoke.

*Edit:* Villa up 1-0 off the back of poor keeping from Green.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Green's already had a few errors in 15 minutes. I would say its a mixture of good pressure from Villa, and a nearly complete sit-back from West Ham. Probably should have been 3-0 to Villa already.


----------



## Enigma

Wigan 0-3 Blackpool

:lmao


----------



## Victarion

Fucking love it. Come on Blackpool.


----------



## smitlick

Howard rivals Green for awful keeping gifting Blackburn a goal as well...


----------



## Kiz

FUCK YEAH UNDERDOGS~!


----------



## mike1990

Live stream of the blackpool vs wigan match 

http://soccerjumbo-oo.blogspot.com/2009/12/channel-1.html


----------



## Rush

excellent goal by Milner. Villa have been very good thus far in this game. really hope Milner stays with them, fucking hate City


----------



## #dealwithit

Sticksy said:


> thats cause he's a fucking idiot for trying to leave Fulham. I know he wants to go to a big club and play Champions League but there's no guarantee that he'd be the #1 keeper for Wenger and he's been playing very well for Fulham.


He's a fucking idiot for trying to grasp at his one final chance of making it big, and playing in the Champions League. Not only that, but Arsenal are offering him more job security by giving him a job as a coach too for when he hangs up his boots. He wouldn't be guaranteed first team football at Arsenal, but if the deal does go through, it would be with a view for Schwarzer to be the number one. 

I personally don't really want the deal to go through, as I don't think Schwarzer is much better than Almunia, and at 38, he wouldn't have long to go, and it's just money that doesn't need to be spent. If he were 4 years younger, then by all means, but if we are going to get a new keeper, we need them to be either a class above Almunia (which I don't think Schwarzer is), or a good younger keeper for the future.

However I can see why Schwarzer desperately want the move to Arsenal. It might be a risk, but it's his last chance really to take a risk, and it could well come with great reward.


----------



## Rush

St. Stephen said:


> He's a fucking idiot for trying to grasp at his one final chance of making it big, and playing in the Champions League. Not only that, but Arsenal are offering him more job security by giving him a job as a coach too for when he hangs up his boots. He wouldn't be guaranteed first team football at Arsenal, but if the deal does go through, it would be with a view for Schwarzer to be the number one.
> 
> I personally don't really want the deal to go through, as I don't think Schwarzer is much better than Almunia, and at 38, he wouldn't have long to go, and it's just money that doesn't need to be spent. If he were 4 years younger, then by all means, but if we are going to get a new keeper, we need them to be either a class above Almunia (which I don't think Schwarzer is), or a good younger keeper for the future.
> 
> However I can see why Schwarzer desperately want the move to Arsenal. It might be a risk, but it's his last chance really to take a risk, and it could well come with great reward.


Yes but its pretty clear that Fulham aren't going to give him up or won't give him up without some considerable (obv relative to a club the size of Fulham) money being spent from Arsenal which just doesn't look like happening. Not doing any favours with his current employers and new manager which is why its pretty dumb imo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

So glad I am watching this game :lmao

Disastrous for West Ham, even though it could be way worse. Marc Albrighton has been all kinds of great today.

Blackpool now 4 up on Wigan. Lol.


----------



## Bruze

aston villa should be on double figures


----------



## iMac

Amazing game for Blackpool. 4-0 up away at Wigan.


----------



## just1988

Well thanks to Wigan I've just lost 250k on the wf credits betting :/ but what an amazing story for Blackpool 4-0 away win, fantastic!


----------



## mike1990

I knew we was going to win. We beat them 4-0 last year in the carling cup.


----------



## S-Mac

Brilliant result for Blackpool will enjoy watching that tonight.


----------



## Tomkin

When Stoke lose I HATE watching MOTD  
Plus jones is in crutches 

Well done Blackpool can't wait to go there away!


----------



## Joel

West Brom gift wrapping us 3 points. That's cool.


----------



## S-Mac

Looks like its going to be an easy win now for Chelsea.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Quite happy with today. Drogba looks on route to win the Golden Boot again, with two especially great goals, and a hat trick nonetheless. A calmer approach to the game, but the scoreline shows dominance. Very pleased. Excited to see how Ramires will be when he starts.


----------



## Enigma

What is the point of teams like West Brom? Utter wank, at least try to give a fuck.


----------



## Victarion

Joel said:


> West Brom gift wrapping us 3 points. That's cool.


It was a great fixture for the first day, even more-so considering pre season. This'll do us the world of good and we're picking up where we left off in terms of lots of goals. Couldn't have asked for a lot more, really.


----------



## just1988

Enigma said:


> What is the point of teams like West Brom? Utter wank, at least try to give a fuck.


They have their place in the league, Chelsea are gunna roll over a fair few teams this season, WBA are just the start.


----------



## Joel

West Brom weren't great, neither were we, but as just1998 said, this is going to happen to other teams this season. The team is more or less the same from last season, so there is no need to gel, or settle etc. The team understand Ancelotti more, he understands the players more.

Great start. Nice way to bounce back and win in a game that actually matters. Got to continue though.


----------



## Cre5po

Awesome result for us today - build up the confidence lost from the pre-season games and hopefully an indication of things to come

I'm slightly surprised by the sheer amount of Chelsea "supporters" here though haha


----------



## Tomkin

Vegeta4000 said:


> Awesome result for us today - build up the confidence lost from the pre-season games and hopefully an indication of things to come
> 
> *I'm slightly surprised by the sheer amount of Chelsea "supporters" here though haha*


I swear most of them were man united supporters yesterday...


----------



## Hamada

They'll all be Blackpool supporters tomorrow :side:


----------



## Joel

Vegeta4000 said:


> Awesome result for us today - build up the confidence lost from the pre-season games and hopefully an indication of things to come
> 
> I'm slightly surprised by the sheer amount of Chelsea *"supporters"* here though haha


Care to explain?



tomkim4 said:


> I swear most of them were man united supporters yesterday...


Is it? Definitely weren't Stoke City fans...


----------



## Enigma

tomkim4 said:


> I swear most of them were man united supporters yesterday...


You're boring, stop trying to wind people up. You've spouted that line before, and the discussion is as old as football itself, so I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## Emperor DC

tomkim4 said:


> I swear most of them were man united supporters yesterday...


Are you MUF in disguise?!!

ARE YOU MUF IN DISGUISE?!!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Easy win for Chelsea today, nice to see Blackpool winning their first game handsomely too.


----------



## Enigma

Emperor DC said:


> Are you MUF in disguise?!!
> 
> ARE YOU MUF IN DISGUISE?!!


My favourite PM from MUF:



Man Utd Fan said:


> Do you think i care if a cockney gloryhunter likes me?
> 
> 
> Support you're local team, we dont fans like you.


I see the similarity.


----------



## Tomkin

Joel said:


> Is it? Definitely weren't Stoke City fans...


Well obviously because Stoke don't win much  



Enigma said:


> You're boring, stop trying to wind people up. You've spouted that line before, and the discussion is as old as football itself, so I wouldn't even bother.


ha ha I'm not... just saying!
If man u got relegated and did a leeds I'd love to see the amount of "chelsea fans" on here.
not saying its a bad thing supporting a team because they win most of the time..


----------



## united_07

its pretty stupid to say about how united or chelsea fans arent from manchester or london, how is a team supposed to grow with only their local area fans?. As a team gets bigger it is inevitable they will gain more fans, expanding their fan base beyond their local area. There is only a limited amount a team will grow with only local fans.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I could see his point if he means 'fans' who change teams every other month, but not if he means Chelsea fans from say, Ireland, etc As that is just a pathetic statement to make.


----------



## BkB Hulk

tomkim4 said:


> I swear most of them were man united supporters yesterday...


I'm a Wolves fan now.


----------



## Enigma

To be honest if United don't win on Monday I'm going to be wearing my Chelsea shirt the day after


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I don't expect Utd to win on Monday tbh, atleast not handsomely. They _always_ drop points in their opening games.


----------



## Victarion

Vegeta4000 said:


> Awesome result for us today - build up the confidence lost from the pre-season games and hopefully an indication of things to come
> 
> I'm slightly surprised by the sheer amount of Chelsea "supporters" here though haha


I've counted 4 in this thread so far. That hardly seem unusually shocking.

don't mind me though, i supported MAN UTD untill last year, when Chelsea won the league. have to support the winners ya know. 

edit: well i see i've been beaten to that sort of post already, but fuck it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Enigma said:


> Wigan 0-3 Blackpool
> 
> :lmao


Fucking Martinez. *jumps off Wigan bandwagon*

Just finished watching Spurs and City.

WTF is up with City starting 3 defensive midfielders? Fuck that shit, from an aesthetic standpoint. More flair, less bunker, plz. Also, today did nothing to disprove my belief that their defense will be their downfall. At least they have Hart. Who is a beast. Were it not for him, today would have been an embarrassment. 

Also, Bale is BAMF. 

Now. I wait for Arsenal.


----------



## Jonn

Should be interesting to see how they fit Balotelli in. Not sure whether Mancini is the kind to play 4-3-3 judging by his short time at City & Inter days. Kompany is the only really good defender they've got, Jerome Boateng is a decent signing though & if they've got any sense then he'll replace Toure at centre-back.


----------



## Cre5po

Mikey Damage said:


> Fucking Martinez. *jumps off Wigan bandwagon*
> 
> Just finished watching Spurs and City.
> 
> WTF is up with City starting 3 defensive midfielders? Fuck that shit, from an aesthetic standpoint. More flair, less bunker, plz. Also, today did nothing to disprove my belief that their defense will be their downfall. At least they have Hart. Who is a beast. Were it not for him, today would have been an embarrassment.
> 
> Also, Bale is BAMF.
> 
> Now. I wait for Arsenal.


Well it's hard for them to gel a bunch of players in a few weeks let alone a few days

I think it's also incredibly difficult to motivate those around that haven't been bought in recently because let's face it they wont all make the 25 squad limit come the end of the month 

Having watched match of the day and seen the lack of communication in the side it's no wonder people are writing them off already, Mancini may have got some of the more talented players in Europe but if they aren't too careful there will be a lot of Shay Given incidence going on within the club. Spurs were very sharp and looked up for it, Modric I felt had a good game along with Bale and Lennon they were just unlucky Hart was in such fine form 

Looking forward to tomorrow even if there is no Fabregas or Van Persie (I think), will be an interesting time to see how Roy deploys his new troops ahead of a season where they will want to get back into the champions league


----------



## Cre5po

Lostfap said:


> I've counted 4 in this thread so far. That hardly seem unusually shocking.
> 
> don't mind me though, i supported MAN UTD untill last year, when Chelsea won the league. have to support the winners ya know.
> 
> edit: well i see i've been beaten to that sort of post already, but fuck it.


:lmao fair enough - tbh I didn't back track too many pages just the ones more recently in terms of this weekends match-ups 

I'm quite content away from Fulham (the area not the club) to be on the South Coast again, just wish the weather was a bit better, typical summer. Not saying your weather will be much I'm sure!

EDIT: Can I delete this post? Opened a new tab! Silly me.


----------



## Enigma

Kompany has a big fucking head


----------



## Kiz

Kompany looks like a burns victim. Ugly motherfucker.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Jonn said:


> Should be interesting to see how they fit Balotelli in. Not sure whether Mancini is the kind to play 4-3-3 judging by his short time at City & Inter days. Kompany is the only really good defender they've got, Jerome Boateng is a decent signing though & if they've got any sense then he'll replace Toure at centre-back.


What about Milner, he was best on ground against West Ham and scored a decent goal to round of a great game for Villa. With his transfer to City immenent it's going to be harder for Mancini to keep everyone happy with only 25 senior players allowed.


----------



## Kenny

Likely team to start:

Reina

Johnson. Skrtel. Carra. Agger

Kuyt. Gerrard. Masch. Jovanovic

Cole
Ngog

With Torres most likely coming off the bench.


----------



## smitlick

King Kenny said:


> Likely team to start:
> 
> Reina
> 
> Johnson. Skrtel. Carra. Agger
> 
> Kuyt. Gerrard. Masch. Jovanovic
> 
> Cole
> Ngog
> 
> With Torres most likely coming off the bench.


Skrtels out injured (according to BBC) and Poulsen is also a possible starter.


----------



## Kenny

And that team I put up before was right:

Javier Mascherano starts for Liverpool in the season opener against Arsenal this afternoon.

The Argentina skipper partners Steven Gerrard in the middle of the park, while the other major team news is that Fernando Torres starts on the bench following his adductor injury.

Team: Reina, Johnson, Agger, Skrtel, Carragher, Mascherano, Gerrard, Cole, Jovanovic, Kuyt, Ngog.

Subs: Cavalieri, Lucas, Babel, Torres, Kelly, Maxi, Aurelio.

so. fucking. pumped.


----------



## Enigma

You're so gay, I just came on here to post that 



Edit -


> Argentina legend Diego Maradona has apparently thrown his hat into the ring to become the new Aston Villa manager, according to his 'European representative' Walter Soriano. Brilliant. How fun would the Premier League be then?!



oh my


----------



## Kenny

haha. won't happen.


----------



## Word

Haha, Diego is a role model not a manager. He can't coach fuck, well maybe how to successfully rack up a line of cocaine.

EDIT - Fuck me I hate Liverpool with a passion but I cant help but love Roy Hodgson.


----------



## Jon Staley

Fuck Arsenal and their team of foreigners. Give 'em hell, Roy!

Hopefully Wilshere puts in a good performance.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Don't really care who wins today I guess, just want some goals!

Jack Wilshere starting is cool. My cousins in England are friends with the guy, he's from their small town.


----------



## Rush

Really wish N'Gog would time a run properly. He's been in heaps of space, just needs to settle and stay onside.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Joe Cole sent off!

Just when things were looking up for 'Pool.


----------



## Rush

fuck that. harsh call, especially as the ref has been very lax on giving yellows thus far.

good end to the half with Johnson and N'Gog coming close. Need to keep that momentum but it'll be hard to come out with anything more than a point with 10 men.


----------



## #dealwithit

That's one of the main reasons I really hate Joe Cole. That sort of tackles aren't rare with him. He put a very similar one of Hleb a could of years back and got away without so much as a yellow. We also saw a similar one from Wilshere this game too, and I really hope Wenger has a word to him. No need to go in so hard like that in the middle of the pitch.


----------



## Enigma

Not really a red, but a bit stupid. Fucked my fantasy team up, nice one Cole.


----------



## smitlick

St. Stephen said:


> That's one of the main reasons I really hate Joe Cole. That sort of tackles aren't rare with him. He put a very similar one of Hleb a could of years back and got away without so much as a yellow. We also saw a similar one from Wilshere this game too, and I really hope Wenger has a word to him. No need to go in so hard like that in the middle of the pitch.


If you honestly thought that was Red your crazy... There had been at least 3 tackles before that which were much worse..


----------



## KeyserSoze

Probably didnt deserve a red card but that was a reckless challenge, no need to even attempt it


----------



## Rush

Enigma said:


> Not really a red, but a bit stupid. Fucked my fantasy team up, nice one Cole.


yeah same here.


----------



## Silent Alarm

well joe, thanks for making that fantasy football decision much easier  what a fucking retard though, absolutely no need to attempt that challenge.
koscielny stretchered off (poor bastard) and liverpool players complaining about the decision, typical.
their ''us against the world'' mentality can start extra early this season.

edit: koscielny is back on, even better


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That was a great goal from Ngog. That's exactly what Liverpool needed, a quick goal now go back and defend.

Almunia doesn't look comfortable today.


----------



## Rush

fucking brilliant goal. top start 



Silent Alarm said:


> well joe, thanks for making that fantasy football decision much easier  what a fucking retard though, absolutely no need to attempt that challenge.
> koscielny stretchered off (poor bastard) and liverpool players complaining about the decision, typical.
> their ''us against the world'' mentality can start extra early this season.
> 
> edit: koscielny is back on, even better


piss off, you think that deserved a red? the fact that he can now magically walk back onto the pitch after being stretchered off like a bitch is just amusing.


----------



## Liam Miller

Arsenal Champions League team with a Championship goalkeeper


----------



## Rush

bloody hell, thats disappointing. 1-1


----------



## T-C

Hahahahahaha reina. What a spastic.


----------



## #dealwithit

I'll take that point.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Liverpool deserved to win that game really, for holding on for nearly a whole half. The own goal was unfortunate, and Reina did mess that up. I don't think Arsenal looked too great, got away lucky. Arshavin had very little presence today, and I can't remember the last time seeing him having good presence. Well I guess this is good for Chelsea, so can only hope for a draw or loss for United that I know isn't coming tomorrow. :side:


----------



## Rush

Funny, when Cole got sent i was just hoping we'd hold out for a point. Now that we got a point i'm rather disappointed we didn't get the three. Early days yet but Arsenal were pretty poor in that 2nd half. Failed to put much pressure on us with the extra man and it took a goalkeeping blunder to get them a point.


----------



## Destiny

Damn. Very unlucky not to win that game. Showed great character with 10 men.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Oooh poor Reina, very harsh on him.
Cole's tackle was nasty, but a straight red? NAH. That handball wasn't a sending off either.


----------



## #dealwithit

That's karma for the whole Cesc shirt fiasco. Take that you bald twat :lol:


----------



## Toots Dalton

Also, Stevie G sticking the boot in during that tackle &, dirty bastard, always was, always will be.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sticksy said:


> fucking brilliant goal. top start
> 
> 
> 
> piss off, you think that deserved a red? the fact that he can now magically walk back onto the pitch after being stretchered off like a bitch is just amusing.


it did deserve a red, if you jump in with 2 feet off the ground your running the risk of being sent off, it was a dangerous, reckless tackle, simple.
that said though, wilshere committed a tackle in the first half that wasnt a million miles away from cole's tackle so he was lucky.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

fpalm @ us

Koscielny red card on his Premier League debut? Seriously?...


----------



## Silent Alarm

Toots Dalton said:


> Also, Stevie G sticking the boot in during that tackle &, dirty bastard, always was, always will be.


I hate gerrard as much as anybody but if someone is jumping into me recklessly, I'd leave a boot up like he did to protect myself. (but maybe he was just being a thug, we know he has a track record )


----------



## Jordo

We was unlucky, you cant blame pepe we deserved the win


----------



## T-C

Pretty sure you can blame Reina. It was a horrendous mistake. Horredous.


----------



## Role Model

It was a thing of absolute beauty, and Liverpool have no one else to blame for dropping point but Mr. Golden Gloves.


----------



## T-C

The funny thing was that he got away with another mistake only a couple of minutes before to let Van Persie get a header back from the line, I obviously thought he and Liverpool had got away with it. Thankfully he fucked up in even more catastrophic/hilarious fashion shortly after.


----------



## Steph's Lover

We were very lucky indeed to come away with a point because Liverpool probably deserved all the points after hanging on for so long with only 10 men. Our performance was below par though and despite having the majority of the possession we couldn't do anything with it. Almunia proved he is not a capable keeper, he never has been and never will. Arshavin had a shocker, he was by far our worst player today. Chamakh was quiet but to be fair didn't get much service up front on his own and when he did get a decent ball into the box he caused problems which led to our equaliser. Koscielny looked good despite getting a red card late on, he was calm, pretty quick and won almost everything in the air. 

Overall i will put today's performance down to it being the first match of the season. Wenger still needs to buy a GK and CB though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Fuck you Reina. Fuck you.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Thank you Reina, thank you.

I thought Arsenal look good in the first half. Then the second half ... pure shit.

1) Almunia needs to go. Fuck his weak slap (clearance) in the 35th-ish minute. That's horrendous keeping. I'm sick of seeing that from him. 

2) Arshavin. Donkey ass, today. He just sucked, simply put. Tried to chase the ball far too much, and when he got it ... he would lazily lose it. Whether with shit passes or lackadaisical dribbling attempts. Chamakh was making good runs ... give him a proper ball. Frustrating as fuck. 

3) Nasri, probably just as poor. He created nothing. No service, poor delivery on set pieces, no quality runs to play off the wingers. He had no connection with his teammatse today.

4) Chamakh is good in the air. I likey.

5) Wilshere was alright. But he was playing far too deep to suit his ability. Needs to get more upfield. He's not a deep-laying playmaker ... not sure why were trying to use him there. 

6) Masch is still great. Fucker.

7) Cesc. Miss you.

8) Diaby was having a good day at the ball-winning office today. However, his distribution asked no questions, and left a lot to be desired. Yes, we know you can dance and have excellent ball control. How about you do something with it?

9) Winnable games coming up ... we better stomp on Blackpool's face next week (I think we play Blackpool next week?)

10) Buy a keeper. Still need some depth at CB. I'm not sure who is going to start with Vermaelen with Koscielny's suspension.


----------



## Enigma

Liverpool and Arsenal, on today's evidence, would be comfortably beaten by United and Chelsea.


----------



## Mikey Damage

to be fair ... no cesc. limited rvp.

if a healthy cesc and rvp are out there for 95 minutes ... the match most likely plays out differently.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I'd still say Man Utd and Chelsea would have a field day against us. It's isn't nice, but there you go.


----------



## Mikey Damage

well yeah. but you shouldnt use today as evidence to support that.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I'm not


----------



## Mikey Damage

guh. but enigma is. 



Enigma said:


> Liverpool and Arsenal, *on today's evidence*, would be comfortably beaten by United and Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™

> I'm not sure who is going to start with Vermaelen with Koscielny's suspension.


Djorou? Or however you spell the fuckers name...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I said that on another forum I think. Can't judge Arsenal from today. Cesc returning is gonna make the team vastly different, as his operating from midfield is gonna make their attacking a lot better. I still stand by my words and say Arshavin's been shit for a while, and if that doesn't get better he should start getting benched.


----------



## smitlick

Awful stuff from Atkinson in the Liverpool/Arsenal game, Super inconsistent.... Also a big FUCK YOU to Koscielny the piece of shit. Got stretchered off and then came back running onto the field 15 mins later... Great goal from N'Gog and i like forward to seeing how we go with Torres back.. Very happy to get a Draw especially after we went down to 10 men.




Enigma said:


> Liverpool and Arsenal, on today's evidence, would be comfortably beaten by United and Chelsea.


You do realise Liverpool played a half with 10 men right?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

He's a piece of shit for not being injured? Right...


----------



## BkB Hulk

I think the anger is about him possibly faking, though in the end it doesn't really matter. It was a dangerous tackle from Joe Cole, and while maybe not red card worthy, was something he should have never done in the first place.

I actually agree that I can't see us being competitive with United and Chelsea anyway. I just don't see enough improvement coming. Sure, we have Torres, but there's no guarantee he won't get injured again quickly, while Mascherano may still be leaving. We only had ten men in this match, sure, but we were up against an Arsenal who were nowhere near their best. What worries me most is that meanwhile Tottenham played awesome, and if they keep that level up for the whole year, or anything near that, we'll struggle to regain a top four spot.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I don't think it was red card worthy either, but I sure as hell don't think that Koscielny faked the injury


----------



## smitlick

Arsenal FC™ said:


> I don't think it was red card worthy either, but I sure as hell don't think that Koscielny faked the injury


So he was suddenly running fine again 15 minutes after being stretchered off... The Arsenal doctors must have some miracle spray or something.


----------



## Kiz

Timmy Cahill sure as hell thinks it was red card worthy.

Idk, you can't judge any team off opening week. Except that Wigan are awful.


----------



## Enigma

Yeah I said it was only the first game, and I fully expect to be proven wrong. Neither teams seemed very inspiring, and they aren't problems you solve as games go on, unless Wenger and Roy invest soon. The longer they play like that the more points they'll drop, especially without much depth. But when it gets to the Carling Cup, Arsenal's 'kids' will be hailed as the next best thing after beating Sheffield United or someone 6-0.

Arsenal are seemingly afraid of using width, not to mention the lack of a decent goalkeeper or competent backline. There's no depth in the CB department, and when players like Cesc don't want to be there, and Arshavin can't perform well for love nor money, it's not out of the question that they'll struggle to keep up with United and Chelsea.

Liverpool have very limited attacking options without Torres (NGog's finish was good but Almunia was at fault), as well as the potential loss of Mascherano. They looked half decent because they were playing a very dull Arsenal team.


Now I've said this, Newcastle will beat us tonight.


----------



## Role Model

We'll be utter shite tonight.


----------



## Enigma

We always are when we start the season, so much so that I'm not even that bothered.


----------



## Rush

Enigma said:


> Liverpool have very limited attacking options without Torres (NGog's finish was good but Almunia was at fault), as well as the potential loss of Mascherano. They looked half decent because they were playing a very dull Arsenal team.


i get the feeling that N'Gog will step up and be a much more consistant player for us this season. He's still very young and maybe its just a massive amount of optimism but i'm thinking he'll break out a bit more this season and show us something more than he has in the past.


----------



## Word

N'Gog, ill never rate this guy. Must suck when Roy is waiting to send him on loan in hope of bringing in another striker.


----------



## Liam Miller

Yeah United will either win by 1 goal or draw like usual first game of season, but you never know i'd like to see a 3-0 or something along them lines.

Just hope wazza scores


----------



## Magsimus

Wayne Rouledge to give Man Utd some problems tonight plz.

I have faith in the team to pull out a draw. As long as we don't West Brom it(which we won't) it'll be fine. Games like this won't define our season.


----------



## Kiz

Newcastle to be the surprise package of the season to be honest. Sol Campbell is a great pickup, plus the rest of the team looks really solid. Can see them being well out of contention for relegation.


----------



## united_07

tbh i dont think it will be a surprise if newcastle do well, they were always a premiership team and were unlucky. I dont expect it to be an easy match tonight, hopefully Hernandez gets his old trafford debut.


----------



## Nige™

Newcastle will be happy just to survive. The best they can hope for is 15th/16th, and that's reliant on one or two clubs other than Wigan, Blackpool or West Brom having a bad season.

They don't have a lot of depth to their squad, and if they lose their big players like Gutierrez, Nolan or Carroll, they'll really suffer. Their defence is weak, and although Carroll got a few goals in the Championship, it's a big step up. I think they only have Lovenkrands, Best & Ranger up top. They don't exactly scream goals at you. Leaky at the back and goal shy is a bad combination! I only have to look at North End and their poser of a manager for proof of that.

We had our joke with Newcastle the year they went down, but I do hope they can stay up this time round.

*Edit:* No appeal on the Joe Cole front. They'd have been mad to appeal that. How anyone can argue it wasn't a red card is beyond me. He might not have meant it, and he didn't catch him as badly as he could, but he went flying in with two feet off the ground. *The rules are clear on that front.* Wilshere didn't leave the ground and went with one leg, so he deserved a yellow.


----------



## Jonn

Kizza said:


> Sol Campbell is a great pickup, plus the rest of the team looks really solid. Can see them being well out of contention for relegation.


I think people underestimate the gulf between the two leagues because their team is far from solid. Just look at 
West Brom..too good for the Championship, decide to stick with the same players & then are back where they started
12 months down the line. Agreed on Campbell though, surprised Arsenal let him go.


----------



## Jordo

Weird watching a man u match as a liverpool fan hopping rooney will score so i can go ahead of my mate in my fantasy football team


----------



## united_07

grrr just as i go and take berbatov out of my fantasy football team what does he go and do lol


----------



## Enigma

1. I haven't celebrated a goal in recent times as much as I did that Berba one, just because it was him. He looks much happier.
2. Paul fucking Scholes, where do I start? Sublime passes, sexy as fuck and quite honestly I would go gay for him.
3. Newcastle are good at parking the bus and sticking 4 defenders on Rooney.
4. Rooney needed that run out, he had a couple of chances that he'll bury when he's back to full fitness. 
5. Paul Scholes deserves to be in this list twice.
6. Joey Barton is a silly, slimy twat. His choice of facial hair makes him look like a rapist. Fletcher taking him out was epic.


----------



## united_07

Scholes showed again why he is one of the best players to play in the premier league, the vision he has to play some of those passes cant be matched. Berbatov could of had a hattrick today, and once Rooney gets off the mark he get his confidence back.


----------



## T-C

Paul Scholes is God. God with a capital G. Just a completely different class.


----------



## S-Mac

I bet capello wishes that he had rung Scholes himself now.


----------



## Liam Miller

Paul Fucking Scholes what a player, best i have seen United play on an opening day in a few years, hopefully we start and finish great instead of staring just decent and then pushing on around november and december.


----------



## Jonn

Can't mention Scholes without mentioning the man who's scored in all 19 league seasons. Great goal tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

who the fuck is this blonde on sky sports news?

:yum: :sex


----------



## BkB Hulk

United starting the season well is awfully worrying. Hopefully that means they finish it shit. :side:


----------



## Role Model

Already worrying about Fulham on Sunday, I'm hoping without Roy we don't have such a nightmare at the cottage.


----------



## Renegade™

tbf we only had a problem last time coz our backline consisted of Fletcher, De Laet and Carrick along with Evra. I think we'll be fine this time around, we've got Vidic/Brown/Evans/O'Shea/Evra/Smalling and the Da Silva's to pick from, which is great news.


----------



## Magsimus

:hmm:

Poor James Perch had a rough Premier League debut, Mike Williamson on the other hand was very good. Damn Paul Scholes for still being that good after all these years. Ahh well, I'm sure that game won't matter at the end of the year.


----------



## Emperor DC

Magsimus said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Poor James Perch had a rough Premier League debut, Mike Williamson on the other hand was very good. Damn Paul Scholes for still being that good after all these years. Ahh well, I'm sure that game won't matter at the end of the year.


It won't.

You'll already be relegated.


----------



## Liam Miller

Mikey Damage said:


> who the fuck is this blonde on sky sports news?
> 
> :yum: :sex


If she is the one i think you are talking about she is fine as hell


----------



## Role Model

i'm guessing it was either 










or










with i suppose an outside chance of it being either georgie thompson, or hayley mcqueen.


----------



## Mikey Damage

possibly the top one. definitely not the bottom one.


----------



## Renegade™

> It won't.
> 
> You'll already be relegated.


lolz, oh you of few, yet wise words.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jonathan Wilson said:


> Tactical notes from the first weekend of the Premier League season:
> 
> *Manchester City and the absence of strikers
> *
> When Manchester United won the Champions League in 2008, it did so without a conventional striker, with Carlos Tevez dropping deep, Wayne Rooney playing either deep or wide left and Cristiano Ronaldo on the right. When Barcelona won the Champions League in 2009, it similarly had a very fluid front three, with Samuel Eto'o, Thierry Henry and Lionel Messi. In signing Dimitar Berbatov and Zlatan Ibrahimovic, respectively, two more orthodox strikers who can play with their back to goal, both took a step back from the avant garde. However, if Saturday was anything to go by, Manchester City, with a budget that means it can effectively buy whatever it needs to fit any formation or style of play, is looking at the riskiest but potentially most devastating way of playing there is.
> 
> Against Tottenham, City lined up in a 4-3-3, with Tevez flanked by David Silva and Shaun Wright-Phillips. It didn't work in the first half, partly because Wright-Phillips was terrible (is he really better than Craig Bellamy?), and partly because the passing of the midfield three -- Yaya Toure, Gareth Barry and Nigel De Jong -- was so poor. When United and Barcelona succeeded with their strikerless formation, they had in Ronaldo and Messi wide players scoring an unfathomable number of goals; Wright-Phillips will not do that, but Tevez might if he moves wide and Mario Balotelli slots in at center forward.
> 
> City's problem on Saturday, though, was less the front three than the midfield three. It may be that manager Roberto Mancini was deliberately setting out to play defensively and contain Tottenham and that he will adopt a more expansive approach in the future, but to field Toure, Barry and De Jong means that linking the midfield and forward lines becomes extremely difficult (neither Toure nor De Jong played a pass into the Tottenham box), particularly when the two fullbacks are as restrained as they were on Saturday.
> 
> And that, really, was the oddity of City on Saturday: the internal tension. United and Barcelona both facilitated the movement of their front three with breaks from midfield and fullback, while City essentially was a broken team, with a solid back seven and a fluid front three, which made it relatively easy to contain. Then again, Mancini may argue, his design at Tottenham was containment, and once his side had stopped giving the ball away readily as it did in the first half, when City survived only thanks to the heroics of Joe Hart in goal, that was achieved relatively comfortably.
> 
> As ever, when a midfield three meets a midfield four, the issue is whether the two central midfielders in the four can win enough possession to feed the wide players. In the first half, such was City's sloppiness that Luka Modric and Tom Huddlestone -- a boldly creative pairing on Tottenham's part -- were able to constantly slip balls wide to Aaron Lennon and Gareth Bale. In the second, as City tightened up, it was a much more even contest.
> 
> *Hodgson's Liverpool*
> 
> Was it typical Roy Hodgson, or was it typical Liverpool? In the end, it was a bit of both. In its 1-1 draw with Arsenal on Sunday, Liverpool lined up in the 4-2-3-1 that has been its default for the past couple of seasons, but with the major difference that Steven Gerrard was used not behind the frontman but as one of the two holding players, with license to push on. Former manager Rafa Benitez never trusted him to be tactically disciplined enough to perform the role, but perhaps with Hodgson's relentless work on team shape in training, the 30-year-old can learn new tricks. Particularly in the second half, after the dismissal of Joe Cole, Gerrard was extremely disciplined.
> 
> If the use of Gerrard as a holder, though, suggested a more attacking outlook, the way the two wide players, Milan Jovanovic -- industrious and quietly impressive in his league debut -- and the ever-diligent Dirk Kuyt, dropped deep so that Liverpool's shape was often 4-4-1-1 was reminiscent of Fulham last season. Joe Cole's red card overshadowed things, but the game was similar to the second leg of the Barcelona-Internazionale Champions League semifinal last season, in that the sending off almost helped the more defensive side. Liverpool had been broadly outplayed in the opening 45 minutes, although Arsenal had struggled to turn possession into chances, and it was as though going down to 10 men clarified in its players' minds that their job was simply to stop Arsenal, with David Ngog's goal early in the second half coming as a bonus.
> 
> That they were able to do so until succumbing to Arsenal's first spell of sustained pressure in the final minutes is highly encouraging, but the real worry must be Cole, who was barely involved in the first half. As the Zonal Marking Web site pointed out, Samir Nasri, Arsenal's playmaker, made 25 passes to Cole's seven when both were on the field. Since emerging as a teenager at West Ham, Cole has been hailed as the great No. 10 who would save English football; now, at last, the 28-year-old has the platform, but he could hardly have made a worse start. The lunge at Laurent Koscielny that brought his red card was surely born of frustration at having made so little impact in the first half.
> 
> *Reports of death of 4-4-2 exaggerated*
> 
> The 4-4-2 formation is becoming like Glenn Close in Fatal Attraction. Every time you think it's been killed off, it comes howling out of the bath to reassert that it is, still, very much alive. Its grip, of course, has slackened, and English football has certainly moved on from the days when any manager departing from 4-4-2 was seen as a tactical maverick. Nevertheless, over the weekend seven sides played 4-4-2 (and seven played 4-2-3-1).
> 
> Sunderland's game against Birmingham, a clash of two 4-4-2s, had the feel of a match from the '90s, all pace and power and newly signed foreign players looking bewildered. But Tottenham showed that 4-4-2 can still be a viable attacking formation at the highest level and that, played well, it can be exhilarating. Gareth Bale had an excellent first half against Manchester City, Aaron Lennon a very good second; played at a high tempo, this was traditional British football at its best, and it unsettled City.
> 
> The second half, as City settled and held the ball better, hinted at the problems the 4-4-2 may have, particularly in the Champions League, against sides capable of retaining possession. Then again, the pace with which Spurs play may trouble opponents as unaccustomed to such an onslaught in just the same way English teams did in the '80s.


every match that Mancini starts DeJong, Yaya, and Barry is a mistake to me. However, with the addition of Milner ... I doubt we'll see this midfield in the near future. 

Spurs' 4-4-2 looked pretty amateur-ish today as YB had good possession in the first half.


----------



## Kiz

I can't believe that De Jong gets to start football matches. He's not good enough imo. Hasn't done anything to play instead of a guy like Ireland.


----------



## #dealwithit

Massive respect lost for that post. Massive.

Also, I'm almost positive Jonathan Wilson, as great as he is, made a mistake in that article. I'm almost positive Yaya put a little clipped pass over the top to David Silva. His point still stands though that the 3 defensive midfielders is a bit silly. I'd be dropping one of Yaya or Barry and then go with a 4-2-3-1. Also, I'd never ever play Wright-Phillips. I knew City would keep him as he's a home grown player, but I was genuinely surprised he started against Spurs. It shocked me that Mancini would start with such a technically devoid player in his front three.


----------



## Cre5po

As for Chelsea well I'm not getting carried away with the win over West Brom; last season we had those dodgey games and hopefully we wont replicate them this year against the likes of Wigan

Assuming Carlo acknowledges Lampard/Drogba aren't fit now may be a good time to rest them especially since our opening 6 games are against opposition we're expected to beat relatively easily (no offense intended). As for signings I'm hopeful we don't shell out £25-30 million for Neymar because I don't think he'd be worth the money especially unproven and against our "breaking even" policy 

Man City on the other hand; well; linked with Ibra today :no:


----------



## Renegade™

De Jong put in some monstorous performances last season, that comment was a tad daft.

Ireland just needs to move, Mancini clearly doesn't rate him, I'm sure a team like Villa would love him and some cash in exchange for Milner


----------



## S-Mac

we will have to see how ireland gets on at Villa he had two very good seasons at City but you could tell after they bought a few players that Ireland wouldnt be playing.


----------



## Jordo

am going the 
Liverpool vs Trabzonspor game tomorrow


----------



## Jonn

Going Fulham for the first time on Sunday. Same team that beat Newcastle hopefully, maybe Giggs in for Nani. Fairly confident of a result but it'll be close, can't help but remember the 3-5-2 last season with Carrick & Fletch in defence.


----------



## Silent Alarm

fulham scare me  feckers are always a tough game. hopefully berba starts, hes looked good so far.


----------



## Renegade™

^ We tend to either struggle to beat Fulham, or we cruise past them, rarely don't take the 3 points. Am hoping for the second option, but we'll likely witness the first. I still feel we should be able to beat them tho.


----------



## Chingo Bling

WTF??


----------



## Role Model

everyone wants a bit of cheech

alex is going to mark so hard for that picture


----------



## S-Mac

Epic picture that is.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

The fact that it looks like he's calling on a teammate for help makes it better.


----------



## Renegade™

Alan Smith <3.


----------



## Jonn

Renegade™ said:


> Alan Smith.


...still hasn't registered a goal since leaving United. What a shocking stat that is.


----------



## Mikey Damage

:lmao

that looks like a ra..pe scene.


----------



## Renegade™

> ...still hasn't registered a goal since leaving United. What a shocking stat that is.


Indeed. He's probably trying to channel Hernandez's goal scoring prowess to himself in that pic.


----------



## Magsimus

Tbf he's a defensive midfielder, hasn't started up front since leaving Man Utd.


----------



## #dealwithit

^ That's not true. I remember he started upfront in a game against Arsenal, which Newcastle drew 1-1. He played quite well too, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Renegade™

Yeah he still plays up front now and then, but it's true he's more a midfielder now. Such a committed player, will always have time for the guy, he scored some vital goals for us a few years back, and no one works harder.


----------



## Liam Miller

Always liked Smith aswell, even when he was at leeds thought he had alot of potential.

I remember the goal he scored for united vs norwich that was a cracker, shame about he's injury in the game vs pool he never really got back into the team after that or regained he's old form.


----------



## The Monster

My fondest memory of Alan Smith in a Manchester United Shirt will always be of that game against Roma at OT in 2007, were we won 7-1. I thought he lead the line superbly and gave both Roma CB's hell all game, and that crisp goal he scored, all one touch football all the way through out the move, cut right through Roma.

Also speaking of 2007, i just found out in summer of 2007 we bid 14Million for Alexandre Pato which was rejected as Internacional wanted around 20Million for him, which AC Milan ended up paying, oh well.

Anyway very nervous about game against Fulham, but without Roy Hudgson managing Fulham now, i can see Mark Hughes Fulham being bit more open and slightly easier to play through, plus were not carrying the injury list we did back last year when faced them at the Cottage, so heres hoping we win on Sunday.


----------



## Renegade™

^ Yeah both crackers, also the goal he got against Blackburn at Ewood a few weeks later after the Norwich game to rescue us a point right at the end was a fantastic moment. It was amazing to think out of a strike force of Ruud/Rooney/Saha/Smith/Solskjaer, at one point we only had Smith with Forlan (who then was sold after the Chelsea opener) and Bellion (played more as a winger) as backup at the start of that season.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fulham away has always been tricky, i'd take a scrappy 1-0 win at this point although a performance like monday night is always welcome. and again i'm backing rooney to score maybe i should start growing a barton like stache and not shave until he does score.


----------



## united_07

Yeah fulham are always a difficult team to play, especially away. I can see Chelsea getting another 5 or more goals again this week, as they are playing wigan who conceded 4 to Blackpool.


----------



## S-Mac

Chelsea looking like a good bet to win this weekend and put a few goals on the board, wigan looked dreadful on the weekend


----------



## Panic!

Smithy hasn't really been at his best since leaving us (Leeds).

Still a fucking Judas in my eyes. Anyways, Chelsea are looking good to win this weekend. Wonder how Blackpool will fair against Arsenal. Good luck to Fulham.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Arsenal better score at least 4.


----------



## BkB Hulk

And Chamakh better score at least two. He's captain of my fantasy team this week.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Chelsea isn't gonna lose to Wigan. If we do lose or draw to Wigan all of our players should be whipped. But seriously, I expect a comfortable victory. Quite excited about Liverpool/City. Kind of expecting a draw, but hopefully a clear cut winner.


----------



## Silent Alarm

chelsea and arsenal wont drop points tomorrow so hopefully drogba and chamakh bang in 6 or 7 each to give my ff team a drastically needed boost


----------



## Kenny

Hopefully Blackpool follow on from last week and beat Le Arse.

Chelsea should win 5-0.


----------



## ExtremeGranta

anyone no the West Ham line up against Bolton at home?


----------



## Nige™

Renegade™;8751135 said:


> ^ Yeah both crackers, also the goal he got against Blackburn at Ewood a few weeks later after the Norwich game to rescue us a point right at the end was a fantastic moment.


It might be six years ago but that still haunts me, especially when it's shown on Premier League Years. How the referee missed the blatant handball by Saha I'll never know, and it was after the alloted injury time had run out. Then again, it's not known as Fergie time for no reason.

It was almost as bad as the scandalous calls United got in their favour against us in both games from the 94/95 season. It's a damn good thing we still won the title that year otherwise it would've been a travesty. I'll never forget Andy Gray's reaction to Henning Berg getting sent off and giving away a penalty when he & Lee Sharpe came together in the box and Berg got a straight red; "I can't believe that decision" Out comes the red card; "Oh my, that's even worse." I think that's the first time I swore at a football match. Just disgusting.

The disallowed Tim Sherwood header in injury time at Old Trafford which would've made it 1-1 was just awful though. No one on the United team appealed for the non-existent push by Shearer, yet that dick Paul Durkin gave the 'foul'. Sky should really call it 'Screwed by United & Referee Years'.

Rant over. What was the topic? Oh yeah, Alan Smith. Once a c*nt, always a c*nt. I'll always look back and laugh at the time he broke his leg at Anfield and the Liverpool fans were chanting, "Always look on the bright side of life." Although shaking the ambulance outside the ground was a bit much. Still amusing though as it was Smith.

*Edit:*


ExtremeGranta said:


> anyone no the West Ham line up against Bolton at home?


It won't be announced until about 2:15, maybe 2:30.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Nige™;8754034 said:


> Rant over. What was the topic? Oh yeah, Alan Smith. Once a c*nt, always a c*nt. I'll always look back and laugh at the time he broke his leg at Anfield and the Liverpool fans were chanting, "Always look on the bright side of life." Although shaking the ambulance outside the ground was a bit much. Still amusing though as it was Smith.


I think any Liverpool fan involved in that kind of thing are more of a c*nt than Alan Smith. Smith was a decent player for us and scored some great goals. I remember when he first joined he was scoring right, left and centre. The best thing about Smith for us is that he awlays wore his heart on his sleeve and chased balls down in the corners and stuff like that. I never understood the move to Midfield, yeah okay he is decent there but he was a pretty good premiership striker.


----------



## Jonn

King Kenny said:


> Hopefully Blackpool follow on from last week and beat Le Arse.


Almost.


----------



## CC91

According to the radio it was Theo Walcott's best match in an Arsenal shirt. He also looked good against Liverpool last week, maybe he wants to prove a point


----------



## Silent Alarm

Nige™ said:


> Rant over. What was the topic? Oh yeah, Alan Smith. Once a c*nt, always a c*nt. I'll always look back and laugh at the time he broke his leg at Anfield and the Liverpool fans were chanting, "Always look on the bright side of life." Although shaking the ambulance outside the ground was a bit much. Still amusing though as it was Smith.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> 
> It won't be announced until about 2:15, maybe 2:30.


thats just plain sad.


----------



## just1988

Looks like an impressive performance from the Gooners today, but I'm keeping my feet on the ground, it's only Blackpool afterall.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Arsenal 6 Blackpool 0
Birmingham 2 Blackburn 1
Everton 1 Wolves 1
Stoke 1 Tottenham 2
West Brom 1 Sunderland 0
West Ham 1 Bolton 3
Wigan v Chelsea 5.15


----------



## Rush

lovely anticipation from Malouda


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Slow build from Chelsea, but I loved the link up goal.


----------



## Victarion

Just doing enoughn to be ahead, think we might kick on in the second half and score a few more. Hopefully.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Lovely game. Another rout to add too many we've had this year. Drogba's delivered some delicious and unselfish crosses today. Satisfied to see new boy Benayoun score. This form shows what we can be capable of, I feel great about this year. Still early but Wigan are a shout for relegation this year, they will probably be annihilated again by Spurs next week.


----------



## Cre5po

Great game, glad to see Kalou on the score sheet, last season I wasn't really happy with his displays

Drogba the architect today and wow some of the balls played were great. Also good to see Benayoun get his account underway not to mention Anelka scoring a decent goal considering the French business of late

12 goals in 2 games, can't ask for much better, hopefully we continue that trend into the rest of our "easy" opening few games


----------



## Jamie1™

Great result for Chelsea. Only seen the first half and from that i wouldn't have guessed that result. Wigan were never a danger to Chelsea but they weren't playing terrible either.

Good result for Arsenal as well but it was really only expected especially when Blackpool played with 10 men for most of the game. 

Wigan/Birmingham and i've still not decided who else will be relegated this year.


----------



## Devildude

"Hey, Captain Obvious. What did you think of Wigan today?"

"They sucked giant monkey balls."

Can't really see Chelski losing the title this season if they keep hammering every non-Top 5-6 team like they have the past two games, they'll only need a couple of good results against the big boys.


----------



## Magsimus

Nige™ said:


> Rant over. What was the topic? Oh yeah, Alan Smith. Once a c*nt, always a c*nt. I'll always look back and laugh at the time he broke his leg at Anfield and the Liverpool fans were chanting, "Always look on the bright side of life." Although shaking the ambulance outside the ground was a bit much. Still amusing though as it was Smith.


Terrible :no:

It seems the gap is getting bigger between the top clubs and the rest. The amount of wins above 5-0 seem to be getting more frequent.


----------



## Joel

Magsimus said:


> Terrible :no:
> 
> It seems the gap is getting bigger between the top clubs and the rest. The amount of wins above 5-0 seem to be getting more frequent.


Don't worry... We'll give some of the top clubs some hammerings as well 8*D

Don't have to say much. Wigan were awful in the second half, but we done well in the first half at keeping Wigan from creating any clear cut chances, when they were playing with fire in their belly. Some great blocks in the second half too. Really fought for that clean sheet when there was a hint of trouble.

Flo is really becoming my favourite player. The guy just gives a damn good feeling. Can't believe it is the same guy from 2007-08. He has become a key player and he deserves it for the hard work he has put in to transform himself to a top player and not a top flop.

Drogba playing the Pirlo role at the end of the game was awesome


----------



## Mikey Damage

You know who is looking good? Tomas Rosicky.

A site to see after his putrid season, last year. Oh man, he was horrendous. Glad to see he's over his injury. He had three great passes today. I believe all three lead to scoring chances.

edit: Also, fuck Chelsea. I look forward to their demise. (even if it only happens in my head)


----------



## Renegade™

> It seems the gap is getting bigger between the top clubs and the rest.


All the smaller clubs seem to set up to try and not lose, without trying to take the game to the big boys anymore and hence once their broken down, the flood gates can open as usually they lose their confidence while the big teams gain momentum and are hard to stop.



> Rant over. What was the topic? Oh yeah, Alan Smith. Once a c*nt, always a c*nt. I'll always look back and laugh at the time he broke his leg at Anfield and the Liverpool fans were chanting, "Always look on the bright side of life." Although shaking the ambulance outside the ground was a bit much. Still amusing though as it was Smith.


That's quite pathetic to hear you enjoyed someone else's pain like that, really is.


----------



## Bullseye

Chelsea winning both games so far 6-0 makes it really good to be a new fan to them. Keeps me watching their games as it doesn't grow boring, and they're winning big


----------



## Renegade™

It's amazing how many Chelsea fans there are now they've won the league again :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

Don't worry, they'll all jump on the Liverpool bandwagon when we win it this year. :side:


----------



## Kenny

I remember there was a bandwagon when we won the Champions League in 2005. Then again in 2006 with the FA Cup. Bandwagons just make me laugh. 

Newcastle/Villa early match today, might watch it.


----------



## Renegade™

> I remember there was a bandwagon when we won the Champions League in 2005. Then again in 2006 with the FA Cup. Bandwagons just make me laugh.


The best was when Chelsea "bought" the league with Mourinho, suddenly all these fans came out of no where. Was utterly hilarious.


----------



## Kenny

Renegade™ said:


> The best was when Chelsea "bought" the league with Mourinho, suddenly all these fans came out of no where. Was utterly hilarious.


Happens all the time at uni, happened at school too. Clueless fucks who can't even name a player. 

Oh well. You'll always have them around.


----------



## KingKicks

King Kenny said:


> Happens all the time at uni, happened at school too. Clueless fucks who can't even name a player.
> 
> Oh well. You'll always have them around.


Ah yes. That's certainly true.

I've got a mate that out of nowhere started supporting Barcelona a year ago, so I showed him a picture of Rivaldo and his response was "Who's this shit guy?".

and now this season, he's decided to start supporting Man City as well.


----------



## Kiz

At least I chose Man City back when they had Darius Vassell and Nery Castillo on loan. 07/08 I think that was.

I liked their strip for some reason, even though it's horrendous >_>.


----------



## Bullseye

I chose Chelsea because their strip is blue :side:


----------



## CC91

Looks like everyone has decided to sit at home and watch on skysports instead of going to the Middlesboro game. Much like Coventry/Derby yesterday


----------



## Magsimus

What a strike Joey Barton, gutted I can't be at the game today to see that. 

The moustache is awesome if it helps him do that.


----------



## united_07

As it doesn't look like rooney will be playing today, hopefully hernandez starts, probably with berbatov


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Magsimus said:


> What a strike Joey Barton, gutted I can't be at the game today to see that.
> *
> The moustache is awesome if it helps him do that*.


Looks like he will be getting rid of it today though.


----------



## Cre5po

Well Aston Villa have been truly awful (Not that Newcastles back 4 have looked promising!) 

Carew's been crap but at least Perch and Enrique are keeping the wide men at bay. Be a good second half.


----------



## Magsimus

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Looks like he will be getting rid of it today though.


Hope so, we'd have to have a terrible second half not to get the win today.

How did Mike Williamson not get a game for Portsmouth?


----------



## Joel

Every big club has bandwagon fans. It's nothing new. I guess it is rare to see fans of other clubs here, as this may as well be called the "Man Utd Official Thread".

Really surprised by the result today. Wouldn't have betted against a Newcastle win today, but 4-0? Wow.


----------



## just1988

Wow first Blackpool and beat wigan, now Newcastle go one further and trounce Villa. So glad Barton scored, I think he's a great player


----------



## Devildude

Oh wow, Villa look hopeless.

I wonder how Steven Ireland feels about joining them now.


----------



## Magsimus

Holy shit.

Must say I'm reasonably happy with that performance and result 8*D


----------



## Cre5po

Villa were shocking

Funny to hear them boo Beye as he sold out after relegation...wait like most the Newcastle attendance last season as they felt the Championship was beneath them? 

Either way can't quite get over how good 'Castle were....or how bad Villa played


----------



## Silent Alarm

berba and hernandez start, exciting. hopefully that fucker murphy doesnt keep up his jinx against us.


----------



## Magsimus

Vegeta4000 said:


> Villa were shocking
> 
> *Funny to hear them boo Beye as he sold out after relegation...wait like most the Newcastle attendance last season as they felt the Championship was beneath them?*
> 
> Either way can't quite get over how good 'Castle were....or how bad Villa played


We had an average attendance of over 43,000 last year, which is the highest in championship history obviously. Hardly 'most of them' or selling out. No-one thought the Championship was beneath us btw, don't know where you got that from.

Beye said he'd stay then jumped ship at the first opportunity, not that we needed him anymore. Hope he enjoys warming Villa's bench.


----------



## Cre5po

Magsimus said:


> We had an average attendance of over 43,000 last year, which is the highest in championship history obviously. Hardly 'most of them' or selling out. No-one thought the Championship was beneath us btw, don't know where you got that from.
> 
> Beye said he'd stay then jumped ship at the first opportunity, not that we needed him anymore. Hope he enjoys warming Villa's bench.


Um the many Newcastle fans I know from up those lands were convinced the club would never get back up :lmao or amongst other things thought you'd fold for example (Bare in mind these people I'm talking about are 21-25 year olds) 

Soooo yeah I'm sure some at least did. Hell I often come into arguments a lot saying it's "pricks like us (Chelsea) that make it difficult for Newcastle" then the rant of the Magpies prestige comes in  oh how crap those days out were last season 

I'm not denying your attendance as it's hard to beat that considering you have a 53k seater - just from the people around me! I'm fully aware alot of you guys stuck by them


----------



## Magsimus

Haha good to know they kept the faith  I for one really enjoyed last year, but obviously it's nothing compared to being in the Prem.

Will enjoy watching that again on Match of the Day 2 anyway.


----------



## The Monster

Starting 11 MUFC TEAM: (Just for anyone who didn’t know)

VDS
O'Shea Vidic/Evans Evra
Valencia Fletcher/Scholes Park
Berbatov/Hernandez

So glad Fletcher there in midfield this time, rather Nani there but you can't say no to Park, really excited to see Berbatov/Hernandez partnership up top, Berbatov drop bit deeper of two and Hernandez play off last defender, also got a sneaky feeling Valencia may get a goal today, not really sure why.


----------



## Victarion

Renegade™ said:


> The best was when Chelsea "bought" the league with Mourinho, suddenly all these fans came out of no where. Was utterly hilarious.


Jesus Christ, you'd swear this was exclusive to Chelsea, it happens to all big clubs. 'Buying' the league felt fucking great though.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Lol'd at Barton's classic Nazi salute complete with finger...


----------



## Toots Dalton

Not a United fan, but I love watching them play.


----------



## Big Dog

Toon Army! Toon Army!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

WTF happened to Villa? They looked so good last week as well.

Fulham deserved that equalizer.

Weak penalty given, but saved at least.


----------



## Devildude

Another own goal gives United the lead.

It's like 09/10 all over again!


----------



## Victarion

Great game and delighted to see Fulham take a point off United.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Very entertaining game. Hangeland must feel relieved to score after giving up an own goal. The save by Stockdale proved to be the difference.

Hopefully tomorrow's game is just as entertaining.


----------



## KingKicks

Was worried about this game and during half-time, I was actually expecting Fulham to grab the win so I'll take the point.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Urgh, the Cottagers will be strutting around like they've won the League tonight.


----------



## united_07

fulham are always a difficult team to beat at craven cottage. Dont know why Nani took the penalty???.


----------



## Silent Alarm

we probably deserved a draw, zamora had evans bent over all day long, shocking he was. Nani ffs, hasnt Owen taken penalties before? one more thing, I fucking DESPISE andy ''I'm the law'' gray. there isnt a bigger spastic in football broadcasting, not even gary lineker.


----------



## BornBad

What a fucking sloppy ass penalty by Nani.. At 1-3 Manchester leaves with 3 points


----------



## Big Dog

The reason for that penalty was absolutely stupid, as if you give a penalty for something like that.


----------



## CC91

It's made my day to see United not come away with a win


----------



## Enigma

What's this talk about Alan Smith being a c*nt? He's the greatest thing the Premier League has ever seen.


Not bothered by our result today, Fulham is always dodgy and whilst we were so close to winning, we didn't deserve to. There's our usual early season blip and history has taught me to not worry. Chelsea scoring 6 again also doesn't worry me; they've played 2 relegation zone teams.


----------



## Big Dog

Both Alan Smith and Joey Barton have done stuff in the past, but they've matured since and trying to do their best, despite the sodding refs still thinking they are monsters.


----------



## S-Mac

Sadly some players repuatations go before them in football.


----------



## Magsimus

Big Dog said:


> Both Alan Smith and Joey Barton have done stuff in the past, but they've matured since and trying to do their best, despite the sodding refs still thinking they are monsters.


Barton's been booked in both games already for nothing challenges, the refs just see it's him and take action.


----------



## Big Dog

Magsimus said:


> Barton's been booked in both games already for nothing challenges, the refs just see it's him and take action.


Yeah like today when he accidentally stood on a guys foot today and he got a yellow card and the ref didn't even see it.


----------



## united_07

Barton is a twat, and always will be. Classy with his Hitler salute celebration today aswell


----------



## Word

Nani took the pen because everyone shit out. I don't blame him for missing, no one stepped up, it's happened before. 

No one played well today, O'Shea is woeful. Didn't like his performance today at all. Having said that, everyone was woeful so it's not saying much.


----------



## Enigma

Berbatov was decent today, he looks interested and motivated, something he lacked last season.


----------



## Magsimus

united_07 said:


> Barton is a twat, and always will be. Classy with his Hitler salute celebration today aswell


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/22/joey-barton-newcastle-united-aston-villa


----------



## united_07

Magsimus said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/22/joey-barton-newcastle-united-aston-villa


lol of course he is gonna deny it, but look at 0:25 and try and tell me it doesnt look like a nazi salute

http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/6643767/


----------



## Big Dog

Magsimus said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/22/joey-barton-newcastle-united-aston-villa


Yeah, I think everyone knew what he really meant, but there are always those who want to make trouble out of nothing.


----------



## Enigma

Means fuck all, he's a c*nt and was trying to make a jokey reference to his moustache. Obviously he doesn't understand humour, but there's no need for a media outrage.


----------



## Victarion

united_07 said:


> lol of course he is gonna deny it, but look at 0:25 and try and tell me it doesnt look like a nazi salute
> 
> http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/6643767/


I don't really see how that looks an awful lot like a nazi salute at all, completely overblown by the media though. I'd understand people being skeptical though but I'd probably give him the benefit of the doubt in this case, even if I'm not a fan.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

All I don'tget is why he put his finger across his moustache when he already has one? I don't like Joey Barton so I am not going to defend him no matter the over blown media outburst.


----------



## Big Dog

The+King_of_Kings said:


> All I don'tget is why he put his finger across his moustache when he already has one? I don't like Joey Barton so I am not going to defend him no matter the over blown media outburst.


Because the Newcastle players swore they wouldn't shave their moustaches till they won their first game in the premiership, and Joey being confident after his goal made the gesture to show what he planned to do.


----------



## Kiz

Media desperate for a story is all.


----------



## S-Mac

It was very obivous what he meant media just tryiong to make a story out of nothing.


----------



## Toots Dalton

The+King_of_Kings said:


> All I don'tget is why he put his finger across his moustache when he already has one? I don't like Joey Barton so I am not going to defend him no matter the over blown media outburst.


Yes it was a Nazi Salute, but it was one that is more a line of comedy than anything else. Think Cleese..

1:13 onwards

And he has a Tache too!!! lol!

Look I'm not defending Barton, he's still a tit.

Mind you, good job he didn't do it against Spurs, then the shit would be on...


----------



## Victarion

Wonder what team City will play tonight. They need to sort out a formation, they looked all over the place at times against Spurs.


----------



## united_07

Should be a good game tonight, hopefully it will be a high scoring draw, as i dont really want either team to win


----------



## Victarion

Same, really. I could see it being tight and cagey though, but hopefully not.


----------



## Devildude

Teams for tonight's big game.

Man City: Hart, Richards, Toure, Kompany, Lescott, De Jong, Toure Yaya, Barry, Milner, Adam Johnson, Tevez. Subs: Given, Zabaleta, Wright-Phillips, Adebayor, Silva, Vieira, Jo.

Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Skrtel, Carragher, Agger, Jovanovic, Gerrard, Lucas, Kuyt, Torres, Ngog. Subs: Jones, Aurelio, Pacheco, Kyrgiakos, Maxi, Babel, Poulsen.


----------



## S-Mac

Hoping for a good game tonight will be interesting to see how Miner gets on.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Man City: Hart, Richards, Toure, Kompany, Lescott, De Jong, Toure Yaya, Barry, Milner, Adam Johnson, Tevez

Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Skrtel, Carragher, Agger, Jovanovic, Gerrard, Lucas, Kuyt, Torres, Ngog

No Mascherano tonight, and Milner gets his first City appearance.

EDIT-


----------



## S-Mac

1-0 City good finish from Barry and some nice build up play.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Might as well go ahead and say Joe Hart has been fucking fantastic tonight. Rapid fire saving. Liverpool finally stepping it up, and making things interesting.

Second goal looked like it belonged to Richards, but doesn't really matter anyways.

Liverpool down 3-0, and no way back now.

Adam Johnson has been brilliant today.


----------



## Word

Before the game ends I'll throw in my two cents:

Man City - never really changed gear. Played a basic 4-3-3 just letting Liverpool woefully attack and then hit then on the counter. They pass the ball the well, they look confident and encouraging, but they need a tougher opposition for me to care about them. They are certainly a growing team though.

Liverpool - have to feel sorry for Torres. Could have easily left but pledged his future because of a potential takeover this bringing money and fresh players. I know it's only the second game and Liverpool fans will probably hate me for what I'm going to say because I'm a Manc but fuck me you are woeful so far. I only want you to do well because it's impossible to hate Hodgson. Gerrard looks off the pace at the moment and Torres isn't fully fit. It's obvious without th you are no one. But if I took those two out, I would fear for a top 8 finish.


----------



## Cre5po

Roy sets up 4-4-2, uses Gerrard in the centre with no cover, against a side using 4-3-3 with a ton of physical presense then only makes a sub too late

If this was Rafa all their fans would be kicking up a fuss, sub Torres off at 3-0 down? On the footballforums last year that's one of many things people blamed for their inability to succeed - they also need to sort out the ownership before anything can change

Last 3 games Liverpool have looked quite dire.


----------



## Word

And it's a result like this that will make the media cream and say 'the title race is wide open' deluded to the fact that Liverpool were poor and Man City didn't need to play that well.


----------



## Big Dog

At this rate Newcastle will have a better chance at european football than Liverpool ^^


----------



## Word

At this rate, yeah. I fully expect Newcastle to finish mid table ish like Stoke did on their first season and for Liverpool despite the way they are playing right now to hit top 6.


----------



## Kenny

Don't know what to say really. That was abysmal. But Mascherano wasn't "there" so he didn't select him. That leaves Poulsen who's only played one match, Gerrard and Lucas really. Didn't like the 4-4-2 formation, and it was hard watching that game. 

Hopefully against Trabzon it's more like this:

Reina

Johnson - Carragher - Agger - Aurelio

Gerrard------Poulsen

Maxi ----- Cole ----- Jovanic

Torres


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I swear Van Persie could have been so much more of a great striker than he already is, if it weren't for his consistent injuries. Seems to have an ankle injury right now.

The games been good end to end, more on the Blackburn end though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

RVP is an unlucky fucker. 2-1 to arsenal now, arshavin. prick has been anonymous for the whole game, fucking midget.


----------



## just1988

I'm watching a stream of the Arsenal game via Fox Sports Australia and the pundit at half time refereed to our #4 as "Sex on legs, Fabregas"....wtf.

Poor performance from us so far, we need that little creative spark ....as I write that, a piece of luck and Arshavin puts us 2-1 up, splendid


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Wigan a couple of minutes away from beating Spurs at White Hart Lane


Chelsea having a slower paced game, but three points should be in the wraps.


----------



## CC91

I hate supporting Derby sometimes we were 2 - 0 up in the 90th minute and it finishes 2 - 2


edit: just found this






:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07

brilliant performance from united, should of had more goals though, nani can be so frustrating at times, then he does a bit of magic, would have liked to see hernandez on as a sub as well


----------



## BkB Hulk

just1988 said:


> I'm watching a stream of the Arsenal game via Fox Sports Australia and the pundit at half time refereed to our #4 as "Sex on legs, Fabregas"....wtf.
> 
> Poor performance from us so far, we need that little creative spark ....as I write that, a piece of luck and Arshavin puts us 2-1 up, splendid


At least you don't have to watch it every week. Mark Bosnich's laugh is one of the scariest things going.

:lmao @ Spurs losing to Wigan. I only watched the first half, and Wigan were looking the much more attacking team, so it doesn't surprise me that they ended up pulling off the win.


----------



## laineytheman

as a proud newcastle fan for well over 10 years, I'll be the first to say its still early days yet but the future looks prosperous with Carroll, Nolan and Guttierez appearing to be on form. The first match against Man Utd was great for the first 30 mins or so before the goal, if we went in 0-0 at half time it might have been a different story overall, Carroll played well against United it was unlucky he didn't get on the scoresheet then.

The 6-0 result against Villa was outstanding, no more needs to be said.

A point at the Molineux is a good result especially for us, we havent had much success there and Wolves have only lost 1 of their last 7 league games I think previous to that match, I didn't watch the match but im glad they fought back after the 1-0 deficit because if it was 2008/09 NUFC they would have gave up.

Our next 4 matches are Blackpool (h), Everton (a), Stoke (h), Man City (a)

Now, the way we have been playing we should beat Blackpool and Stoke at home. We should get a least a point away at Everton because they haven't looked top notch, but I expect to be beaten quite well by Man City at the City of Manchester Stadium.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Great result from United yesterday!Berba looks a diff player this year!!

WBA
Blackpool
Newcastle for the drop


----------



## Jamie1™

Man Utd were great to watch yesterday. Nani is looking more and more like a player as each games passes. Don't see why some people are suggesting Newcastle are real candidates to be relegated, they've played well their first 3 games including against Man Utd but just weren't strong enough.


----------



## Silent Alarm

city losing to sunderland and tevez's miss :lmao. villa vs everton is a good game, Seamus Coleman looks a decent player, he's quick and is good with the ball at his feet. I'd like to see Trappatoni try him out, I get the jitters whenever I see Mcshane starting for us.


----------



## Rush

> Another new set of players over the summer
> £200 million
> 
> Yearly wage bill
> £100 million
> 
> Buying a Brazilian who doesnt want to play football in England
> £32 million
> 
> After 3 games into the new Premiership season finding yourselves level on points with Blackpool
> Priceless
> 
> Sometimes you just cant buy success. For buying everything else theres Manchester City .


ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Enigma

We were efficient yesterday, don't know why I'm hearing stuff about us not matching Chelsea for goal difference; we play our own games and shouldn't have to match them. There's what, 35 games left? There'll be big slip ups.

Well in City though 8*D


----------



## Jonn

Nothing better than going on 'Bluemoon' after a City defeat. Not quite as good as the other lot but still funny stuff. 

Already starting to turn on Tevez!



> Tevez pissed me right off today, i'm absolutely fuming, i don't give a shit how loved he is, today he was greedy, played
> for himself for 84 minutes and no one else, he wanted to be the standout, everything was about him.
> 
> fuck right off tevez, you played for yourself, i don't care who he is or how good he is, when players start to get like this, i don't want them in this team.
> 
> and just to add, he should never be captain ever in a million years, kompany should have it, today he didn't act like a captain, bad influence.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Lol at Man City!Mancini will be sacked by Halloween!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Huge gaff by Arsene not signing a keeper. :no:


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Mikey Damage said:


> Huge gaff by Arsene not signing a keeper. :no:



Agreed.But to be honest i dont think the quaility of keeper that ye were looking at i.e Lloris,Given were even for sale!


----------



## Big Dog

How anyone can think the Toon are going down this year I don't know. I know it's early days but I think we've got the confidence we didn't have when we went down and our players are on form to. West Ham and Stoke will go down imo along with one other between WBA and Blackpool.


----------



## Magsimus

Yeah on current form I can't see us being candidates to go down. Our squad's more than strong enough after a very productive transfer window. Just looking forward to getting big Sol, Tiote, Ben Arfa and eventually Gosling on the pitch.

Could have a decent season.


----------



## Nige™

Newcastle look okay so far but don't get carried away just yet. Burnley started off with wins over Man U & Everton last year and look what happened to them, and to Hull two years ago when they nearly went down after that amazing start. The Wolves result wasn't that impressive and Villa were an absolute mess.

Personally, Newcastle have surprised me a bit and the signs are good. I'd like them to stay up but you'll have a better idea around November time just how good a season they'll have. Even that might be too soon.


----------



## bellywolves

Newcastle wasn't too bad against us last weekend. They look dangerous on the counter attack, although Joey Barton was up to his usual tricks, diving and acting like he had been shot.

They will do ok this season, Carroll seems to be a handfull, similar to Duncan Ferguson but with goals. Also the spine of the team is pretty decent, Nolan, Smith, Carroll, Campbell when fit would be decent for any mid table Premier League side. Its early days though at the moment, who would have though Blackpool would be on 4 points after three games.


----------



## Enigma

From Nick Buck, head of Sunday Mirror (Twitter - http://twitter.com/NickBuck)




> Sunday Mirror breaking new Wayne Rooney and the vice girl story...poor, poor Coleen.


Uh oh. I love our press. Cue new levels of hate from the great British public.


----------



## Silent Alarm

yeah I was reading about this on redcafe, its not looking good  alot of stuff kinda adds up now: the ''stomach bug'' and he looked quite glum after scoring against west ham last week.
Im disappointed even though he's kinda had previous but he was 17 or 18 then? you'd think he'd cop the fuck on after that but seems like he hasn't, gotta feel a bit sorry for coleen and the baby I suppose (she's gorgeaus wayne, ya twat!)
whatever happens united fans and fergie will stick by him, we love the lad!

erm..........team wayne :side:


----------



## Enigma

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...n-with-1k-a-night-prostitute-115875-22537906/


Very foolish on his part, but there's no better place to be than United when shit like this happens. United players are quite often public enemy number one (Cantona, Beckham, Ronaldo) and I imagine, after some harsh words, Fergie will have this under control from a football perspective. Siege mentality or whatever.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I like how the papers try to portray the girl as a smart, well-spoken girl from a good background  when in reality she's just a money hungry whore. 
I'm not trying to defend wayne though, he knew what he was doing. silly boy.


----------



## Joel

I hate how footballers cheating is such a big story. Does it really matter? Yes it is wrong, but fuck, it's their lives. If people didn't build them up to be role models (which they shouldn't even be in my opinion) none of this would even matter.

I don't understand why these footballers bother with marriage so early. Just a load of fake shit.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Silent Alarm said:


> I like how the papers try to portray the girl as a smart, well-spoken girl from a good background  when in reality she's just a money hungry whore.
> I'm not trying to defend wayne though, he knew what he was doing. silly boy.


Exactly...She's a whore!She has sex for money!End of!! WHORE!


----------



## Word

Well done Wayne, you tit.

And how the fuck can a hooker charge £1k a night? No woman is worth that.


----------



## Vader

I'd pay 1k to make Briana Evigan my slave bride.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Just goes to show that my view on Rooney being an utter twat holds up.


----------



## Magsimus

He's obviously not the sharpest tool in the box.


----------



## T-C

I've heard rumours about this story for a while. Rooney is such an idiot. Hopefully Colleen doesn't go to Mrs Big Man for advice.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Magsimus said:


> He's obviously not the sharpest tool in the box.


Yeah but he doesn't have to be. He is paid to kick a ball around.

I do find it amusing that the papers are claiming a whore to be smart and well-mannered, still a whore. Hopefully this works out in the same way it did for Cantona, Beckham and Ronaldo where he comes back with fire in his belly becuase if anyone can turn this around it is Ferguson.


----------



## Silent Alarm

how many cheats is that in the england team? Rooney, Terry, Cole, Crouch, Defoe, think Rio did as well a few years back :lmao but seriously, Rooney has got a lot of shit coming his way.
He has to face Capello which wont be nice, then Fergie is gonna give him a well deserved bollocking, then to Goodison Park to face Everton whose fans will tear him a new one (if he plays), plus there will be non-stop media coverage and I haven't even mentioned Coleen!


----------



## Kiz

Joel said:


> I hate how footballers cheating is such a big story. Does it really matter? Yes it is wrong, but fuck, it's their lives. If people didn't build them up to be role models (which they shouldn't even be in my opinion) none of this would even matter.
> 
> I don't understand why these footballers bother with marriage so early. Just a load of fake shit.


Private lives are never private anymore unfortunately. It's no one's business, but everyone loves a good story I suppose.


----------



## S-Mac

What an idiot Rooney is and he deserves all the crap that is going to come his way.


----------



## dR1

It doesn't even seem remotely true tbh. But either way, why do I care about their personal lives, that includes Terry, Cole, Rooney, Ribery, whoever. It's not my business.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Oh Wayne!

What a clown. Seriously, go to a high class agency, they're expensive, but they're paid to keep their mouths shut.


----------



## Silent Alarm

dR1 said:


> It doesn't even seem remotely true tbh. But either way, why do I care about their personal lives, that includes Terry, Cole, Rooney, Ribery, whoever. It's not my business.


It probably is true though, Rooney's people would have responded by now with a statement if it wasn't. Plus, Rooney has sued papers before and I don't think the tabloids would risk putting out a huge story like this if it wasn't true, they would get destroyed in the courts.
And the fact that Rooney tried to block it in the courts (allegedly) would indicate he was desperate for this not to get out.
I'd love if it was bullshit but it seems Rooney is just another one of footballs pricks.


----------



## united_07

Stupid from Rooney again, i wouldnt be surprised if he drops him for saturdays match, especially as its against everton, and brings hernandez in instead


----------



## dR1

I doubt he's going to drop Rooney.

After all, this is a player he allowed to play when he was like 40% fit last year against Bayern.


----------



## nate_h

Houlliers ClaretnBlue army!


----------



## dR1

Silent Alarm said:


> It probably is true though, Rooney's people would have responded by now with a statement if it wasn't. Plus, Rooney has sued papers before and I don't think the tabloids would risk putting out a huge story like this if it wasn't true, they would get destroyed in the courts.
> And the fact that Rooney tried to block it in the courts (allegedly) would indicate he was desperate for this not to get out.
> I'd love if it was bullshit but it seems Rooney is just another one of footballs pricks.


Whats the point in coming out with a statement? People only seem to do that when they are guilty.
He also didn't try and put an injunction on it, since again, what's the point? Only the guilty try and do that.

Hey I'm not sure if it is true and shit, but if you actually read her quotes, they just seem so fake and contradictory, it just reminds me of garbage like Rebecca Loos and many others that were clearly fake and girls getting their 15 minutes.

I don't know why I care tbh


----------



## EGame

Lol at this ******* having to pay for sex.


----------



## dR1

LOL "PH".

Though if you used F, i completely agree. Footballers shouldn't have to pay for that shit.


----------



## EGame

dR1 said:


> LOL "PH".
> 
> Though if you used F, i completely agree. Footballers shouldn't have to pay for that shit.


It's censored bro, give it a try. 

Not just any footballer, one of the worlds most acknowledged ones. Dude could easily have walked down a street and scoop high class bitches like it's nobody's business, but chose to pay for some filthy ho. I can't even figure this shit out.


----------



## Silent Alarm

dR1 said:


> Whats the point in coming out with a statement? People only seem to do that when they are guilty.
> He also didn't try and put an injunction on it, since again, what's the point? Only the guilty try and do that.
> 
> Hey I'm not sure if it is true and shit, but if you actually read her quotes, they just seem so fake and contradictory, it just reminds me of garbage like Rebecca Loos and many others that were clearly fake and girls getting their 15 minutes.
> 
> I don't know why I care tbh


They would have released a statement saying that these allegations are completely false and I think it's widely accepted that Rooney is one of the three England players who sought an injunction recently, probably when he had that ''stomach bug'' that kept him out of the Fulham game.

Anyway, I hope that you are right and this is all bullshit because it would save United an unwanted shitstorm


----------



## Toots Dalton

EGame said:


> Lol at this ******* having to pay for sex.


But his Missus was up the duff & he fancied getting his end away, the lads only human.
It's like when he shagged that Granny, he only did it because he didn't want bang Colette while she was only 15.

I admire him really.....


----------



## just1988

EGame said:


> Lol at this ******* having to pay for sex.


We all pay for sex, only with a prozzie you pay her to leave rather than paying her to stick around.


----------



## bellywolves

Gutted for Villa, Houllier has taken over as manager.


----------



## S-Mac

I really thought that they would have left Mcdonald as manager but i guess Houllier is good replacement for O'Neill


----------



## Renegade™

I love how already Villa fans are upset with Houllier and he hasn't done shit yet.


----------



## #dealwithit

Not to mention, of all the names linked with the job, he was probably one of the best. I'd take Houllier over the likes of Curbishley, Bradley, McDonald, ect. I know Moyes was linked too, but that was never going to happen.


----------



## Emperor DC

Yeah, its not a horrible appointment at all.

He gets a load of stick but he's been seriously successful, as much as O'Neill at the top level at least. Two french titles, FA Cup, Football League Cups, UEFA Cup and Super Cup. 

I think Villa would be wise to remember all of that and not carried away.


----------



## Renegade™

I guess he does have a knack for some muppetry in the transfer market, but overall Villa could've done much worse tbf.

Not like O'Neill was all that anyways.


----------



## bellywolves

Emperor DC said:


> Yeah, its not a horrible appointment at all.
> 
> He gets a load of stick but he's been seriously successful, as much as O'Neill at the top level at least. Two french titles, FA Cup, Football League Cups, UEFA Cup and Super Cup.
> 
> I think Villa would be wise to remember all of that and not carried away.


I agree with that tbf, he did a good job with Liverpool, but the enigma with them was winning the league.

Its the way he buys in average players like he did at times with Liverpool that didn't improve Liverpool that much at all. Like Diouf, Cheyrou, Titi Camara etc...


----------



## Enigma

bellywolves said:


> I agree with that tbf, he did a good job with Liverpool, but the *enigma* with them was winning the league.
> 
> Its the way he buys in average players like he did at times with Liverpool that didn't improve Liverpool that much at all. Like Diouf, Cheyrou, Titi Camara etc...


8*D


----------



## [email protected]

Walcott, Van Persie and Vermaelen out for Bolton tomorrow? .........


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

If I were an Arsenal fan I would stop relying on Van Persie. Dude's got an ankle made of glass. Gonna have to start putting faith in Chamakh or maybe even Vela for the next couple of weeks.

Can't wait for tomorrow. Feels like forever since the last league games.


----------



## S-Mac

Rooney coming back to Everton tomoorrow cant wait to see the reaction he gets i think we could actually pull out something tmorrow even without Rodwell.


----------



## bellywolves

Nah dude I think Man Utd will get 3 points tommorow. Could see Rooney getting a goal, wouldn't be suprised if Sir Alex has had some words with him behind close door's.

On the other hand, we have a tough game at Fulham, who knows Doyle looked in good form for Ireland, maybe he might get on the scoresheet.

Also Matt Jarvis for England squad next month, if he keeps up his form for us.


----------



## [email protected]

Rockhead said:


> If *I were an Arsenal fan I would stop relying on Van Persie. Dude's got an ankle made of glass.* Gonna have to start putting faith in Chamakh or maybe even Vela for the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow. Feels like forever since the last league games.


Yeah.  

Hope Vela to play tomorrow  Rosicky & Cesc 4 the win against Bolton!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

I'd seriously sell Van Perise for a decent amount of money. And I love the guy.


----------



## nate_h

Loving the Houllier appointment. So relieved out of all the candidates. In his press interview he seemed to be absolutely brimming with excitement over the job.


----------



## Mikey Damage

RVP. Love him. 

I'm confident in Chamakh. He's looked poised, thus far. Just need to get a bit more accumulated.

The goals will come.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Read that one of the chants directed at Rooney tomorrow will a variation of Bob Marley's ''No Woman, No Cry'' which in fairness sounds fecking funny to me (dragging the kid in is harsh but serve your time Wayne) .
but I still hope to god Rooney shuts those fucking pricks up, would love to see him score and REALLY rub it in! :evil:


----------



## Jon Staley

Rooney's not travelled and isn't playing vs. Everton. What a fucking let-down.


----------



## Joel

:lmao What a pussy.


----------



## united_07

I said that he would drop rooney, unfortunately fergie decided to pick the worst 11 ive seen in a long while from united. O'shea in midfield fpalm and valencia and hernandez not in the team


----------



## CGS

Horrible move by Evra 

Everton 1 - 0 Manchester United.


----------



## Medo

*Fletcher made it 1-1*


----------



## united_07

1-1 HT

United need to bring on owen or macheda for the second half, berbatov cant play upfront on himself.


----------



## CGS

Nice reply by United just before half time. 1 - 1 seems like a fair score. 

As of right now Howard is the man of the match. Two great saves that should of been goals.


----------



## united_07

GET IN!!

1-2 Vidic


----------



## Medo

*3-1 *


----------



## united_07

what a finish by berbatov, hopefully he keeps this up


----------



## Rising

man united are 3-1 up


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Wow what a game. Must be crushing for United, but props to Everton on the comeback.

A Chelsea victory would now make it a nice lead at top.


----------



## CGS

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07

fell apart in the space of 2mins


----------



## Vader

Just like at Fulham, a draw feels like a loss. It's games like this that'll cost us the title, just like they have in the past for the likes of Arsenal and Chelsea.


----------



## Enigma

What the actual fuck? I'm stunned. ARGH. We need to learn to fucking kill a game off FFS. Fuming.


----------



## KingKicks

As soon as that second Everton goal happened, I just had a bad feeling. I even left my room just so I didn't have to see a potential equaliser.

Props to Everton though.


----------



## Enigma

Benjo™ said:


> As soon as that second Everton goal happened, I just had a bad feeling. I even left my room just so I didn't have to see a potential equaliser.
> 
> Props to Everton though.


Just as they pulled it back to 3-2, I said 'they'll equalise now' 


Fulham and this are the two games that could and probably will cost us. Watch Chelsea .... West Ham now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I'm not one for knee-jerk reactions but that was fucking pathetic to watch in injury time, to be 2 goals up and piss it away in 2 minutes. 
Whats worse is we had chances to kill the game but wasted them. So fucking disappointing.
Same against Fulham, chance to make it 3-1 and we fuck it up.
Wheres the fucking ruthlessness gone?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Pretty sure media will now point fingers at Rooney not being there more than ever now. Probably should have faced whatever reaction he would have received.

No Lampard today, but Ramires gets his first start. Pretty excited.

Already 1-0. Yes!


----------



## united_07

Yeah i dont get the point of not playing Rooney because of the reaction he will get, next week its against liverpool, which will be the same sort of thing


----------



## Tomkin

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

HAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAA EVERTONNN HAHAHAH GET IN!

fair result.


----------



## Enigma

WOOOOOOOOOOOO ITS THE REAL FOOTBALL FAN COME IN HERE TO WIND EVERYONE UP!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Robert Green error again. What should have been a comfortable save, goes in the goal. 2-0. 

He's been pretty horrible this season, from the two games I've seen him in this season thus far.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Great game between Manchester United and Everton. The first goal from Fletcher was absolutely sublime, especially in the cross from Nani. Glad to see Berbatov score to for my fantasy team. 



tomkim4 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAA EVERTONNN HAHAHAH GET IN!
> 
> fair result.


How's Stoke for a European spot coming, chief?


----------



## Cre5po

Wonderful game Everton vs United earlier must say Evra was pretty awful though

Tim Cahill keeps on scoring with his head. Impressive. Rooney being left out due to the abuse - oh noes QQ Wayne if he wasn't a cheating c*nt maybe he'd get away with it

Same goes for Terry before people say "oh well he did it for your club" 

2-0 against West Ham at half time, really pleased Ramires is getting his first start - look forward to seeing him on MOTD later on


----------



## Jamie1™

I'm finding it hard to believe Rooney was left out based soley on the fact he may get abuse from the crowd?


----------



## [email protected]

red card for Cahill but not for Davies. BIG LOL to the referee. -_-


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

West Ham looked very dangerous in the second half. Can't believe Piquionne missed that header! Really glad Essien racked in a couple of goals. Bison looking strong this season. Ramires was also good, very present. Glad to stay at top the league. Only bad thing about today is our excellent clean sheet record which stretched back to April is over. Good game, and we should win comfortably against Blackpool and then face a huge test at City in two weeks.


----------



## Tomkin

hahahaha made me laugh how you said you were fumin! :lmao 
never mind chelsea have won again today why don't you nip up shops get drogba on the back yeah????




BkB Hulk said:


> How's Stoke for a European spot coming, chief?


Not really a comment i would bother my self to reply to as its so shit...but we're doing fine thanks got promoted 2 years ago and improved our position twice in the prem. We just signed kenwyne jones for 8million and eidur gudjohnson and jermaine pennant on loan and if you saw our team 2 years ago you wouldn't believe it has happened so im perfectly happy with what we have achieved, but i understand where you're coming from as I suppose you cant understand why I support a team that isn't one of the biggest teams in the world and playing in europe every year...


----------



## Victarion

Rockhead said:


> West Ham looked very dangerous in the second half. Can't believe Piquionne missed that header! Really glad Essien racked in a couple of goals. Bison looking strong this season. Ramires was also good, very present. Glad to stay at top the league. Only bad thing about today is our excellent clean sheet record which stretched back to April is over. Good game, and we should win comfortably against Blackpool and then face a huge test at City in two weeks.


The way City are going at the moment, Blackpool might be as big a test, really. I expect us to beat City, really, although I guess there's the potential they'll raise their game come that they, but they're still struggling to find their best 11/system.


----------



## united_07

tomkim4 said:


> hahahaha made me laugh how you said you were fumin! :lmao
> never mind chelsea have won again today why don't you nip up shops get drogba on the back yeah????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a comment i would bother my self to reply to as its so shit...but we're doing fine thanks got promoted 2 years ago and improved our position twice in the prem. We just signed kenwyne jones for 8million and eidur gudjohnson and jermaine pennant on loan and if you saw our team 2 years ago you wouldn't believe it has happened so im perfectly happy with what we have achieved, but i understand where you're coming from as I suppose you cant understand why I support a team that isn't one of the biggest teams in the world and playing in europe every year...


that annoys me that people assume all united supporters are 'glory hunter', i certainly didnt have a choice who i was going to support as my family support united. But of course when a team is successful they will gain more fans, so it just shows how successful united have been. Certainly if you go abroad, how many fans will Stoke have? If a team has to expand they will have to gain more fans than just those in their local area like stoke.


----------



## Enigma

tomkim4 said:


> hahahaha made me laugh how you said you were fumin! :lmao
> never mind chelsea have won again today why don't you nip up shops get drogba on the back yeah????


Nah, got a John Terry shirt done instead. Free printing at JJB Sports, result!


Spastic.

I hope I can sleep tonight knowing I don't have a just reason to support United


----------



## Victarion

Enigma said:


> Nah, got a John Terry shirt done instead. Free printing at JJB Sports, result!


:lmao


----------



## Tomkin

united_07 said:


> that annoys me that people assume all united supporters are 'glory hunter', i certainly didnt have a choice who i was going to support as my family support united. But of course when a team is successful they will gain more fans, so it just shows how successful united have been. Certainly if you go abroad, how many fans will Stoke have? If a team has to expand they will have to gain more fans than just those in their local area like stoke.


Ofcourse if a team wants a bigger fan base it will have to expand their fans outside of manchester but they will only support them because of their success so they are as you said it "glory hunters". You kinda just proved my point there, I dont mind "glory hunters" aslong as they admit that they are fans because of their teams success and will have to cope with getting abuse/banter from other fans, who support their team for better reasons! And not like enigma who cries about everything I say because he wont admit that he likes United or his family like united because they are such a succesful club!
And i'm sure there is many many fans who support stoke outside of stoke :shocked:


----------



## just1988

What a great day for goals, just listened to the scores coming in, in the car on the way home and from what I gathered United-Everton was 3 all. We beat Bolton 4-1. Blackpool won 2-0, Fulham bagged 2, Chelsea beat West Ham at least 3-1.

All in all the table should look alright with us winning and Utd dropping points, Chelsea though look to be running away with it, bah-stads!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

4-1...result!

Shame about Bobby Zamora, hope he recovers well.


----------



## S-Mac

3-3 what a result from 3-1 down one point gained for that it is.


----------



## Medo

*Seriously 2 goals in 2 minutes ! fuck i am sick of this shit.*


----------



## The Monster

Just switched off would be best way of telling the story, Evra had a poor game, why he couldn’t just head that ball away for the first goal I’ll never know, if you watch the reply, all chasing United Players stop cos think Evra going to hit it, only Arteta continues his run just incase he doesn’t so he gains a few valuable yards on everyone else.

Why did we sit back so much though and let Everton have ball around our box in last 15 mins, made no sense to me, during the game they proved they can get to our box with us pressing them, so soon as we sat deep it only invited more pressure on us, and Gary Neville at 3-2 up why did you bang ball up field to Berbatov to chase? Just keep the ball & make Everton chase at 3-2 instead just gave ball back to Everton, such a stupid mistake from someone with such vast experience.

I didn’t think Giggs worked at LW, think he had few good moments but on the whole he was very quiet, I’d rather Park was there but with the traveling distance and Giggs having 2 week break, I can understand it.

I don’t want Neville in side right now, he may have been because he was very rusty, but he looked very slow and sluggish, didn’t seem to know his position at times today more so during Everton 2nd goal, and doesn’t offer as much attacking wise these days. It properly was down to rustiness but I'd rather Wes Brown or even young Rafael was given a chance at RB at the moment. 

We were stretched for players in midfield and SAF wanted a CDM in there 3 so O'Shea got called in there, thought it was decent performance for him there, he sat there well but sometimes dropped to deep onto the CB's, he didn’t go chase and hurry Everton players though so controlled midfield possession more, and think we are missing a out & out CDM, someone who can tackle and have the legs to chase and cover. 

Couple of positives, one was Nani crossing, he may of had few poor ones, but when he got it right, they were pin point, right between width of the sticks, more of the same please.

MotM goes to Berbatov, leading the line as a lone man up top isn’t what he likes doing but I thought he did very well, his goal was fantastic, one touch to take Distin out of the game and 2nd touch to put ball into the net, outside right boot, takes away from keeper and swings back into the goal. I think we should have brought Owen or Hernandez on though with 15 mins left, someone to play on the last defender and stretch the game more.

The performance was actually good just the defending was poor, I don't like the fact that the 4 games this season, we switched off far to much for my liking, I think Chelsea have right idea in that even when goal up they put teams to the sword and take out teams by always pressing and scoring more goals, I don't agree with our sitting deep and soaking up pressure tactics. 

Rooney should be back on Tuesday when we face Rangers in UCL, SAF may go with his 4-3-3 shape but I don’t want to drop Berbatov right now, when his showing such good form, maybe try a 4-2-3-1 or 4-4-1-1 shape, with Wayne Rooney in the hole playing off Berbatov, also want Rafael at RB, with Evra hit & miss form right now and Neville offering very little up top, maybe an attacking RB to give us some width and more options might be worth looking into imo.

On the whole, it may be considered a fair result, but the manner in which we throw game away due to rubbish defending hasn’t helped our title chase chances, obviously to early to say, but I don’t want to be catching up so early already, a 4 point lead is now the gap between us & Chelsea, if we clear up the defending side of the game and get some of our players back from injury, then think the results will pick up.


----------



## Renegade™

Awful lapse of concentration really, we had the game sowed up, definitely a case of two points dropped. I hope Big Bad Wesley Brown gets back in at RB soon, I miss him and his orangeness.


----------



## united_07

Renegade™ said:


> Awful lapse of concentration really, we had the game sowed up, definitely a case of two points dropped. I hope Big Bad Wesley Brown gets back in at RB soon, I miss him and his orangeness.


i'd much rather have rafael at RB, much more pace than neville, brown and o'shea. Might lack experience but he can only improve.


----------



## Vader

Yeah, I miss the only player in history to fully resemble a baked bean


----------



## Enigma

tomkim4 said:


> Ofcourse if a team wants a bigger fan base it will have to expand their fans outside of manchester but they will only support them because of their success so they are as you said it "glory hunters". You kinda just proved my point there, I dont mind "glory hunters" aslong as they admit that they are fans because of their teams success and will have to cope with getting abuse/banter from other fans, who support their team for better reasons! And not like enigma who cries about everything I say because he wont admit that he likes United or his family like united because they are such a succesful club!
> And i'm sure there is many many fans who support stoke outside of stoke :shocked:


Or, instead of being a complete and utter cock (as hard as that might be for you), you might comprehend that, for some strange reason, my support for United does come from a family history in Manchester? Maybe? Maybe that might be too hard for your gimpish little mind to process though, so I'll just sit back and let you run with the 'omg u support man u cos ur a gloryhunter lololol' line. 

Why you are feeling the need to stand up for the fact you support Stoke because you're from Stoke is beyond me. So what? We aren't hostile towards you for that, you only get a reaction because you tend to act like a complete spastic everytime you jump into this thread. There is no reason why you can't discuss football - like the rest of us - without accusing people of supporting their club for the 'wrong' reason. This is an international site, and football is a modern game - I'm sorry that you can't figure that out, but there are reasons why we support our clubs that aren't 'because they're successful'. There are fucking Newcastle fans on here ffs! (no offence Toon army :side

I shouldn't rise to this (or rather, lower myself to your level) but you really are a complete cock, in every football post you've made on here. Instead of having a go at other posters, perhaps try to discuss football like the rest of us can, or just simply fuck off and don't come back. Either way, this thread will be much better for it. 


Apologies for this being off topic, but if we're going to have decent discussion in here, we could do without the constant classic tomkin 'fuck you all' posts.


----------



## dR1

Medo said:


> *Seriously 2 goals in 2 minutes ! fuck i am sick of this shit.*


lolwut


















stfu retard.


----------



## dR1

tomkim4 said:


> Ofcourse if a team wants a bigger fan base it will have to expand their fans outside of manchester but they will only support them because of their success so they are as you said it "glory hunters". You kinda just proved my point there, I dont mind "glory hunters" aslong as they admit that they are fans because of their teams success and will have to cope with getting abuse/banter from other fans, who support their team for better reasons! And not like enigma who cries about everything I say because he wont admit that he likes United or his family like united because they are such a succesful club!
> And i'm sure there is many many fans who support stoke outside of stoke :shocked:


I agree with you, when I go to places like London and see more Man Utd shirts than I do Arsenal/Chelsea/Spurs put together, it's embarrassing . Why support a team it's going to take you 4/5 hours to get to the games of when you have 3 top clubs and then a ton of others right on your doorstep?


----------



## Enigma

Can we attempt to keep this thread on topic? Go make a thread elsewhere; this isn't the place as we've had it multiple times before.

This is a discussion thread; the clue is in the title. We are here to discuss the Premier League, FA Cup and Carling Cup, and the teams we support; not justify ourselves to posters who feel the need to wind everyone up. I'm sure that tomkin could quite easily participate in the general discussion of things, but whilst he has every right to his opinion, we don't need the same old 'gloryhunters' debate. Trying to paper over that with 'but if they admitted it' doesn't work either. I've been here for four years, others longer, and it gets very boring, very quickly. This isn't as active as it once was, but there are still some quality posters here who I would hate to see driven out because they feel they have to justify every post. 

Sorry to keep going on, but there's no place for it here and it would be a shame to lose that level of debate that actually exists, just for some brainless morons who feel the need to force people to justify why they support a club. 



Onto more on topic things; my head has slightly calmed down after today's result. I am, naturally, gutted, but there's still 34 games left. It's going to be exciting. But we can't keep dropping these points and we have to learn to kill games off in the way Chelsea are. They'll have some tough games coming up as well which will help, but we've got Liverpool next week.


----------



## dR1

How about NO. :side:


----------



## Enigma

I've edited my post since you've replied, but if you expect to be here to discuss football then you'd do well to make some discussion away from the dead-end debate tomkin seems to want with everyone.


----------



## Joel

As a Chelsea fan (who doesn't live in London anymore - I should be thrown in jail DAMMIT!) today could have only gone better if Arsenal dropped points. Man Utd, Man City and Spurs all drew, so it was a fantastic day.

We keep on doing what we are supposed to be doing. Sure the fixture list was kind to us in the beginning, but we still have to make sure we win, so then we have no regrets and right now, that is exactly what we are doing.

Shame to concede right at the end of the game, but we're not going to go through a whole season without conceding, so it isn't a big issue.


----------



## dR1

Chelsea fans are badass.


----------



## Tomkin

If i can remember i think it was you who started crying and started it off earlier, I came on to say well done everton and laugh at man u (scum) and then you posted about me.
why do you support man united then? out of interest 

Ok lets talk football and not cry about how your team conceded 2 goals in the last 2 minutes.
No other fans really get say much about their side because basically everyone supports man u here, and when you are not even big fans its obvious your going to get commented about to stfu! 

If you find 1 football forum which doesn't contain banter about supporting a team and its all about football then let me know!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk

tomkim4 said:


> hahahaha made me laugh how you said you were fumin! :lmao
> never mind chelsea have won again today why don't you nip up shops get drogba on the back yeah????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really a comment i would bother my self to reply to as its so shit...but we're doing fine thanks got promoted 2 years ago and improved our position twice in the prem. We just signed kenwyne jones for 8million and eidur gudjohnson and jermaine pennant on loan and if you saw our team 2 years ago you wouldn't believe it has happened so im perfectly happy with what we have achieved, but i understand where you're coming from as I suppose you cant understand why I support a team that isn't one of the biggest teams in the world and playing in europe every year...


Nah, I asked because you asked why no one was considering Stoke for a European spot earlier. I guess it's pretty obviously now, eh?


----------



## Enigma

tomkim4 said:


> If i can remember i think it was you who started crying and started it off earlier, I came on to say well done everton and laugh at man u (scum) and then you posted about me.
> why do you support man united then? out of interest


I've already told you why I support United. Family (grandparents on my Dad's side) were Mancunians, moved then brought my Dad up as a United fan. He got me into the same habit (like there was ever going to be a choice with him - he said 'you have a choice of who to support - United or no one'). I know you came on here to look for a reaction and I gave you one because you always act like a dick on here when nobody else is as hostile as you. 



> Ok lets talk football and not cry about how your team conceded 2 goals in the last 2 minutes.


See? You're just out for a reaction.



> No other fans really get say much about their side because basically everyone supports man u here, and when you are not even big fans its obvious your going to get commented about to stfu!


Nobody is stopping other fans posting on here. There's a good diversity here. You of all people would be exactly what this thread needs to make it interesting as you are the only one on here who supports Stoke (from what I've seen). If you actually posted about football rather than the technicalities of why people follow clubs, you could be a decent poster on here. Instead you just choose to ruin it with the exact thing which has ruined debate on here before.



> If you find 1 football forum which doesn't contain banter about supporting a team and its all about football then let me know!!!


Banter is fine. But you aren't providing banter, you're like a fucking broken record.


----------



## Enigma

Anyone who remembers Man Utd Fan knows how these sorts of arguments drag this thread down. Sorry for double post*.



*I'm not really sorry :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

There were some positives about today when I think about it. The main one, we coped fine without rooney.
I thought berbatov done really well, he's really stepped it up so far and long may he continue and, strange as it seems, our defence seemed solid for most of the game (besides Evra, who was wank today) except for at the end where god knows what happened, just bottled it.
Confident about next week though, roll on the scousers.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

There is actually a variety on here. Theres about 6 Chelsea fans are so, 10 or so United fans, a couple Arsenal, I've seen some Spurs, Everton etc. And of course the Liverpool ones who go into hiding :side:.


----------



## Silent Alarm

jaysus lads, page by page this place is becoming more like Redcafe, RAWK and the likes.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Hey man, I'm not in hiding. It's our year. YEAH!

:side:


----------



## Enigma

Silent Alarm said:


> There were some positives about today when I think about it. The main one, we coped fine without rooney.
> I thought berbatov done really well, he's really stepped it up so far and long may he continue and, strange as it seems, our defence seemed solid for most of the game (besides Evra, who was wank today) except for at the end where god knows what happened, just bottled it.
> Confident about next week though, roll on the scousers.


I agree with all of this, except for 'roll on the scousers'. I'm shitting it! Couldn't bear it if we threw away another game, especially to them. Evra was bizarre today, he was one of the only ones who didn't play international games, so its strange he was so poor. 

Berbatov's looking better this season already, I hope he keeps it up.

I know this isn't the thread for it, but I hope we smash Rangers. It's (mentally) good to have a 'bounce back' game so soon.


----------



## Kiz

Rockhead said:


> There is actually a variety on here. Theres about 6 Chelsea fans are so, 10 or so United fans, a couple Arsenal, I've seen some Spurs, Everton etc. And of course the Liverpool ones who go into hiding :side:.


1 Citeh fan.

Could be two.



We'll buy your club. Stfu.


----------



## Kenny

Rockhead said:


> There is actually a variety on here. Theres about 6 Chelsea fans are so, 10 or so United fans, a couple Arsenal, I've seen some Spurs, Everton etc. And of course the Liverpool ones who go into hiding :side:.


I'm not hiding. 

Also, the United fans (Enigma) saying that other posters are trying to get reactions is pot calling kettle black. Seriously.


----------



## Enigma

Bit gutted that Hleb is injured, I thought he might tear Liverpool apart :side:


----------



## CGS

Thank god for Reina.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Well I'm not surprised, this is the result I usually expect when anyone travels to Birmingham. Liverpool have a test with United next week. Gonna have to stream it, because clearly some random Wolves game or something deserves to be on TV.


----------



## Enigma

Can't say I'm surprised either, Birmingham are looking good this season. Liverpool will no doubt up their game next week though.


----------



## Destiny

Enigma said:


> Can't say I'm surprised either, Birmingham are looking good this season. Liverpool will no doubt up their game next week though.


Thats true. Liverpool usually turn it up against ManU. Was impressed with Meireles considering he only got 15mins the most.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Think we found a cure for insomnia in that second half.


----------



## Silent Alarm

'Pool looked poor today, Torres didnt look interested at all.
Konchesky looked ok, Jovanovic looks wank whenever I see him, Meireles looked lively when he came on.
Very confident about next week.


----------



## Magsimus

Was at the toon game yesterday, back down to earth with a bang. So many chances but so little quality finishing.

Smith needs to learn not to put his foot in, stupid penalty. Suprised Coloccini didn't get sent off, went right through DJ Campbell.


----------



## bellywolves

Gutted for us against Fulham, to loose the way we did in the end.

Unlucky for Bobby Zamora tbf, but it was a fair challenge from Karl Henry. 

Bring on Spurs next week, although its going to be a tough game, hopefully we can catch them on a champions league blues.


----------



## Tomkin

Magsimus said:


> Suprised Coloccini didn't get sent off, went right through DJ Campbell.


Yeah, especially when Cahill got a straight red and his wasn't half as bad!

Nervous for stoke tomorrow, need to get first points on the board! 
We've got the best team we have ever had since the 70's playing tomorrow cant wait!


----------



## Enigma

Will Gudjohnson and Pennant be playing for your lot?


----------



## smitlick

tomkim4 said:


> Yeah, especially when Cahill got a straight red and his wasn't half as bad!
> 
> Nervous for stoke tomorrow, need to get first points on the board!
> We've got the best team we have ever had since the 70's playing tomorrow cant wait!


Cahill was off because the ref had fucked up earlier not giving a card to one of the Bolton players for Elbowing i think.


----------



## Kiz

Enigma said:


> Will Gudjohnson and Pennant be playing for your lot?


Gudjohnson's too fat apparently.


----------



## Tomkin

Pennant will be starting, i doubt gudjohnson will start though. 
Yeah at the training ground news is he has put on a few pounds!
I think we are leaving Fuller and tuncay on the bench aswell and starting 2 big men upfront in kenwyne jones and jon walters.

Villa are never easy though, so should be interesting


----------



## Jon Staley

I don't see how Gudjohnson can fit into Stoke's team, much like Tuncay hasn't been able to.

Jon Walters is a good player though. He and Kenwyne will make a great partnership.


----------



## Tomkin

The JPH said:


> I don't see how Gudjohnson can fit into Stoke's team, much like Tuncay hasn't been able to.
> 
> Jon Walters is a good player though. He and Kenwyne will make a great partnership.


Tuncay is molding into the side more and more and he changed the game against tottenham, Pulis needs get more confidence in him now because we all know he brings more class to the side! 
Dont see how delap will fit into this side now  if only he played like ronaldo and still had his throw!


----------



## Silent Alarm

I said I was very confident about us beating Liverpool on Sunday but after seeing the press coverage how Torres ''flopped'' yesterday, I'm a bit worried that Princess Fernando will actually be fired up Sunday.
Christ knows he's due a performance so hopefully Rio and Vidic can keep him quiet.


----------



## smitlick

Silent Alarm said:


> I said I was very confident about us beating Liverpool on Sunday but after seeing the press coverage how Torres ''flopped'' yesterday, I'm a bit worried that Princess Fernando will actually be fired up Sunday.
> Christ knows he's due a performance so hopefully Rio and Vidic can keep him quiet.


Lol just like Vidic has the last few times


----------



## Silent Alarm

smitlick said:


> Lol just like Vidic has the last few times


If I remember correctly the last time they faced each other Torres scored after 5 minutes and for the next 85 Vidic gave him a violent bumming (in a footballing sense, of course) which kept him quiet.
In fact, Torres spent most of that match on the ground whimpering to the ref


----------



## united_07

great header from downing there to make it 1-0


----------



## Joel

Can't believe Pulis is out there after the death of his mother earlier today. Respect to him for that.


----------



## Tomkin

woooooooooooooooooooo always amazing when you play badly and get the win!!! 
cant talk after that it was crazy!
Tony Pulis is my hero, fair play for him to come out and lead the team after such a sad day for him!


----------



## Enigma

Valencia could be back in February, good news if true but I expect him to be out longer than that as it'll take a while to get match fitness.

Bebe and Obertan both started for our reserves against a very decent Aston Villa side last night, who thumped us 4-1. Bebe's crossing was actually rather impressive; a solid debut although there was nobody in the middle threatening to get on the end of his crosses. He also looks rather quick. Time will tell if he'll make it in the first team or not.

Obertan was also alright - nice and pacy, could beat his man but no real end product. Would like to see him pushing for the first team whilst Valencia is out.


And here's some good news:



> *Owen Hargreaves has made an excellent recovery from a career-threatening knee injury and could soon be back, says the knee surgeon he has been working with.*
> 
> Hargreaves has not started a Manchester United game since September 2008 and many feared his career could be over.
> 
> But the renowned Dr Richard Steadman told BBC Sport: "Things are looking good for Owen, it's all worked out.
> 
> "He's close to playing fitness, although it's obviously up to United to decide when he plays a match."


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/9008416.stm

Of course that's no indication of his fitness but it is a far better diagnosis than what we previously had. Here's hoping he stays fit.


----------



## united_07

Yeah i watched the reserve match yesterday, Bebe showed a lot of promise i thought, but it seems the daily mail have some sort of vendetta against him, they seem to criticise him at every chance, sounds like they didnt even watch the match

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-debut--7-4m-striker-makes-reserves-bow.html?


----------



## S-Mac

The Daily Mail have never been that high on him since when he signed hope he proves them wrong in a way.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Daily Mail are trying to make Bebe look a flop because they want to get up Fergie's nose, after he said he didn't watch him before signing him.
Labelling a player a flop after one reserve appearance says a lot about their standard of journalism.
But didnt Bebe score for Portugal's U-21's recently? Using the Daily Mail's logic, wouldn't that make him one of the worlds brightest young talents?


----------



## Kiz

So he's meant to play ahead of Berbatov, Rooney, Owen and probably Hernandez? 

Ridiculous article, still adapting to England, which would obviously be a large culture shock, especially for a young kid.


----------



## S-Mac

Yes he did score for the U 21's and the Daily Mail are very fickle on players these days.

On another note off to watch Everton vs Newcastle tomorrow should be a good game and hopefully we pick up the 3 points.


----------



## Renegade™

Hopefully this means we'll see Hargreaves soon, we really have missed his quality, Fletcher has come on leaps and bounds but if fully fit, I'd take Hargreaves every day to do the job, he's a beast of a midfielder and also helps that he's quite good with free kicks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

No doubt Sunderland are the better team going into the half, despite Arsenal's freak goal.

More urgency from Arsenal in this half, hopefully nice and open.

What a thrilling end. Fairytale like (atleast for me), and of course its Darren Bent. Now if United slip against Liverpool tomorrow and we beat Blackpool, we have a nice lead at top.


----------



## Joel

Would be pissed off to be an Arsenal fan right about now...


----------



## Silent Alarm

I should hold my glee because I could have it thrown back in my face tomorrow but :lmao Wenger, suck on that you moaning twat


----------



## Enigma

HA! That's what it feels like to be United


----------



## Joel

Enigma said:


> HA! That's what it feels like to be United


Except it happens twice! 

Can't wait for tomorrow: Utd vs L'pool, Chelsea vs Blackpool and then Atleti vs Barca!


----------



## Steph's Lover

Joel said:


> Would be pissed off to be an Arsenal fan right about now...


Correct, i'm very pissed off. Overall a draw was probably a fair result but the way it happened was really disappointing. We were piss poor in the first half but improved in the second. Song was unlucky to get sent off, Dowd had a terrible game IMO. Why on earth Rosicky took our penalty baffled the life out of me, he might be one of our most experienced players but he is one of our worst finishers. I thought we would hang on though until Dowd decided to add even more time onto the 4 minutes already added.

Song and Clichy are really starting to worry me though, Song goes forward far too much for a DM and the amount of times Gael has been exposed is scary, he has really become the weak link at the back.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Good ole Arsenal.

GOD MOTHERFUCKING DAMMIT!

Fucking Rosicky - Make your pen.

Fucking Clichy - CLEAR THE FUCKING BALL PROPERLY YOU DICK.

FUCK.

Typical Arsenal defeat. 

AND FUCK OFF DOWD. Song's 2nd yellow was weakass shit. Fucking joke.

I'm disgusted.


----------



## reDREDD

Fabregas pretty much scored the goal of the decade today :lmao

Big match tomorrow between liverpool and Man u, hope it ends with a tie so Chelsea gets a little more comfortable


----------



## Cre5po

Very entertaining match today between Arsenal and Sunderland had a bit of everything

Ontop of that was shocked the Toon got a result against Everton or at least shocked they mounted no real threat after going 1-0 down

Not surprised at the Spurs result just took them a while to get there, also on a side note was shit to see Bournemouth give away a lead, especially let in 2 in 3 minutes

Looking forward to both games tomorrow


----------



## Mikey Damage

hoping Blackpool can pull off a shocker, and draw Chelsea. (yeah, i know. )

The other match .... um ... go Liverpool?


----------



## reDREDD

Mikey Damage said:


> hoping Blackpool can pull off a shocker, and draw Chelsea. (yeah, i know. )
> 
> The other match .... um ... go Liverpool?


Chelsea seems to be red hot at the moment. Still, this season is proving anything is possible. Just ask Milan and Barca.

As for Liverpool, the new coach could be their saving grace after the massacres last season. Think Sir Alex will play Rooney?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Definitely. I think he learned from not playing Rooney last week. Time to suck up criticism and perform.

Obviously hoping for a Liverpool win or draw, should be fun to watch anyways.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm not going to watch either match tomorrow.

This weekend is ruined. Onward to next weekend, and WBA. We better win 4-0. At the least. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

I've gotten less confident about tomorrow as the weeks gone on  Rooney owes Fergie a performance, please God it comes tomorrow.
Berbs, Scholes and Nani on the right give me confidence, Torres wounded ego troubles me though.
I hate and love these days, so much nerves. Being sandwiched between two Liverpool supporting neighbours doesn't help when we lose these games but when we win......oh when we win!


----------



## Renegade™

In an ideal world atm, considering Carrick's out and Valencia's gone, I would love to to see us line up like this...

VDS

Wes Rio Vidic Evra
Hargreaves Fletcher Scholes Nani
Rooney Berbs

However I doubt Hargreaves is match fit yet, and O'Shambles will likely get the nod at RB, which is a shame coz he's shown some poor form so far this season. Hopefully Rooney will get back into his stride.


----------



## Medo

*I hope United stop losing points and beat Liverpool this time.*


----------



## Renegade™

^ We beat them last time, remember?



> Chelsea seems to be red hot at the moment.


Against Wigan. West Brom. Stoke. West Ham. Zilina. Not exactly the hardest start to the season for them. And the one game they've come up against anything more than relegation fodder (us, in the Community Shield) we beat them and beat them pretty well too.


----------



## reDREDD

Renegade™ said:


> ^ We beat them last time, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> Against Wigan. West Brom. Stoke. West Ham. Zilina. Not exactly the hardest start to the season for them. And the one game they've come up against anything more than relegation fodder (us, in the Community Shield) we beat them and beat them pretty well too.


Lol, Wigan. Its like they're only there so Drogba can become top scorer of the premier league.

But yes, I agree, not big challenges yet. Its a very similar situation to last year. We'll wait until October or November for the real challenges to pop up.

Still, they seemed to find their balance and great combination. Not to mention a fit Essien this year appears to be the difference maker.


----------



## Medo

Renegade™ said:


> ^ We beat them last time, remember?


*Yea i know, i am just referring that we shouldn't lose any points anymore if we want the premier league this year :$*


----------



## reDREDD

Didnt everyone beat Liverpool last year? They were having a really bad one.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I suspect everyone will beat us this year too. As much as an upset over United would please me, I don't see it happening. Torres and Reina are both going to have to put in blinders for it to happen.


----------



## reDREDD

BkB Hulk said:


> I suspect everyone will beat us this year too. As much as an upset over United would please me, I don't see it happening. Torres and Reina are both going to have to put in blinders for it to happen.


I still think Liverpool could surprise us today. Alot of the problems last season were Rafel's fault. Roy could already be on the way to improving Liverpool again.


----------



## Magsimus

Great win at Goodison yesterday, if we keep Hatem Ben Arfa fit then he'll probably be one of the Premier League's exciting attacking players. Not sure how Sideshow Bob didn't get sent off for a blatent arm in the face but got the win anyway.

5th in the league ftw 8*D


----------



## Kiz

BkB Hulk said:


> I suspect everyone will beat us this year too. As much as an upset over United would please me, I don't see it happening. Torres and Reina are both going to have to put in blinders for it to happen.


Torres is the Nick Riewoldt of EPL. Looks good, but when it comes down to it, all talk.


----------



## BkB Hulk

redeadening said:


> I still think Liverpool could surprise us today. Alot of the problems last season were Rafel's fault. Roy could already be on the way to improving Liverpool again.


As much as I'd like to think that, this season really hasn't been much of an improvement. Gerrard is aging, and it shows. The guy is nowhere near what he was in the past, and without Masch, our midfield lacks any real anchor. Torres is a star, but injuries restrict him horribly. Until he can get a long string of matches under his belt, he's never going to be at his peak match fitness, and that's a problem. He'll have games where he's up thanks to his sheer talent, but he'll have games where he's down. Reina is the one thing about the team that has always had me confident, but even he caused us to drop points earlier this year against Arsenal in a game where we almost snuck out with the three points, despite not playing well. He did save us last week from not even getting a point, but that game against Arsenal hurt.

On early season form, I reckon we'll struggle for top four with the way Tottenham has played. The upside is, like United/Chelsea, we've had a tougher draw than Spurs. If we somehow get the three points today, then we may be talking business. Sadly I think the best to hope for is a draw.

edit - Riewoldt may be a little pussy, but when it comes down to it, he's an absolute star. Not that it matters. (I still hate his guts too.)


----------



## Kenny

1246: Manchester United v Liverpool line-ups:
Man Utd: Van der Sar, O'Shea, Vidic, Jonny Evans, Evra, Nani, Fletcher, Scholes, Giggs, Berbatov, Rooney.
Subs: Kuszczak, Brown, Owen, Anderson, Smalling, Macheda, Gibson.
Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Skrtel, Konchesky, Meireles, Poulsen, Maxi, Gerrard, Cole, Torres.
Subs: Jones, Agger, Jovanovic, Kyrgiakos, Babel, Lucas, Ngog.
Referee: Howard Webb (S Yorkshire)

I would of rathered Lucas/Agger in for Poulsen/Carra, but oh well.

Pumped, and bricking it at the same time.


----------



## reDREDD

BkB Hulk said:


> As much as I'd like to think that, this season really hasn't been much of an improvement. Gerrard is aging, and it shows. The guy is nowhere near what he was in the past, and without Masch, our midfield lacks any real anchor. Torres is a star, but injuries restrict him horribly. Until he can get a long string of matches under his belt, he's never going to be at his peak match fitness, and that's a problem. He'll have games where he's up thanks to his sheer talent, but he'll have games where he's down. Reina is the one thing about the team that has always had me confident, but even he caused us to drop points earlier this year against Arsenal in a game where we almost snuck out with the three points, despite not playing well. He did save us last week from not even getting a point, but that game against Arsenal hurt.
> 
> On early season form, I reckon we'll struggle for top four with the way Tottenham has played. The upside is, like United/Chelsea, we've had a tougher draw than Spurs. If we somehow get the three points today, then we may be talking business. Sadly I think the best to hope for is a draw.
> 
> edit - Riewoldt may be a little pussy, but when it comes down to it, he's an absolute star. Not that it matters. (I still hate his guts too.)


Tottenham have really impressed lately, I'll say that much.

What about Joe? Liverpool's newest acquisition? He's good, but not exactly the best signing for a team that already has injury problems.


----------



## Medo

*What the hell was that Nani ?*


----------



## reDREDD

Wow. That was a bad fuckup by Nani. Goal was pretty much empty.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rooney should have given it back to Berba in the first place. He was completely through, but Rooney ignored him. He looked onside too.

Honestly, we've been awful thus far. We've barely moved forward. Every time we get the ball, it seems like we're just trying to hold it, rather than actually do anything with it.


----------



## Medo

*Berbatov scores, 1-0 *


----------



## reDREDD

Wow. Every damn shot is wide. Its like these players need glasses or something.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Everything was honestly Torres's fault right there. He misplaced a pass which led to United's break. And his marking on Berbatov was horrible.


----------



## Medo

*Yea Liverpool looks so bad so far.*


----------



## CGS

Torres off Ngog On plz.


----------



## #dealwithit

My thoughts on the match are summed up well by my signature.

EDIT - What happened to my Back The Berb signature


----------



## BkB Hulk

Absolutely atrocious first half in every sense of the word. The only positive I can come up with are Konchesky's efforts in both defending and getting forward, Johnson's attempts to get forward, and Joe Cole trying to add some spark to the midfield. Apart from Cole though there has been absolutely nothing happening from the midfield onwards. Torres has been fucking awful and his marking on Berba was disgraceful. Poulson looks off the pace and Maxi and Meireles have done absolutely nothing. We're lucky to only be 1-0 down, but I'm still pissed at how easily Berba scored from that corner with Torres' shitty marking.

Ugh.


----------



## reDREDD

Where the fuck was Torres anyways?


----------



## Rush

Torres is so far off the pace it isn't funny. Woeful first half.


----------



## CGS

Torres is on horrible form right now Hodgeson really needs to take him off. I rather him put Ngog on at this point. Ngog may not be as good but his form is ten times better than Torres atm.


----------



## Kenny

Depressing times.


----------



## Kiz

Not watching as I'm doing homework, but how's Poulsen gone?


----------



## CGS

Kizza said:


> Not watching as I'm doing homework, but how's Poulsen gone?


I havent watch the half properly but from what Ive seen he hasnt done anything special so far.


----------



## BkB Hulk

redeadening said:


> Where the fuck was Torres anyways?


I assume taking a nap until he decided to get involved with an awful pass then not bother to mark Berba.



Kizza said:


> Not watching as I'm doing homework, but how's Poulsen gone?


Looks like losing the ball whenever he gets it.


----------



## Joel

Renegade™ said:


> ^ We beat them last time, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> Against Wigan. West Brom. Stoke. West Ham. Zilina. Not exactly the hardest start to the season for them. And the one game they've come up against anything more than relegation fodder *(us, in the Community Shield) we beat them and beat them pretty well too.*


Wow, you beat us in a pre-season game. Awesome. Now you're as good as Ajax, Frankfurt and Hamburg!

You can only beat what is infront of you. Something that you have failed to do when you have been leading in stoppage time in two games (one where you were 2 goals to the good) and also against a poor team from a poor league at your home stadium.


----------



## Kiz

So they effectively traded Aquilani for Poulsen for a season?

Lol.


----------



## Medo

*Bad luck for Nani there.*


----------



## Medo

*Brilliant finishing Berba

2-0 











sory for the double post btw.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Terrific goal from Berbatov. He's been having a fantastic season, and that's it for Liverpool.

Liverpool have mispassed a lot more this half, I can't believe how bad they look trying to create chances.


----------



## Joel

WHAT. A. GOAL.


----------



## KingKicks

Fuck me. Might just be my favourite goal so far this season.


----------



## Medo

*That was dumb move by Evans.*


----------



## Joel

Gerrard will miss.

Edit: Or not.

I would say Evans was silly, but I thought Torres was going to pull the trigger too, so I'd have slid as well.


----------



## reDREDD

Wow, Berba has really stepped it up this season. Whole different breed of player. Great, great goal. Not as professional as Fabregas's goal yesterday but still very good


----------



## BkB Hulk

Berba's goal was amazing. Surprised we scored, but it took a silly penalty given away from Evans for it to happen.


----------



## Medo

*Well he scored 2-1.*


----------



## CGS

Damn missed Berbas goal but everyone is saying it was amazing. gonna make sure I see it later on

as for now thank god for the penalty were back in it.


----------



## Rush

Nani really is a little whinging sook.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

No O'Shea should be sent off. Lucky boy.


----------



## Medo

*O'shea was lucky that he got only yellow card.*


----------



## CGS

John O shea should of been sent off right there. Last man challenge.


----------



## Rush

Nah, that ball was overhit. Could argue that he was the last man but i'd feel it was pretty harsh to give a red.

GERRARD, YOU LITTLE RIPPER


----------



## CGS

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Medo

*Seriously ?*


----------



## Joel

May have to stop hating Gerrard...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:lmao

2 goal lead wasted again. What a game though!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk

Fuck yes. Even though O'Shea should have been sent off, at least we're equal (somehow).


----------



## reDREDD

Its Everton vs Man U all over again.


----------



## Medo

*I think that there is a curse on United this season lol!*


----------



## S-Mac

What a game Oshea should have been sent off was the last man and thats all that matters see if Liverpool can win this now.


----------



## CGS

Medo said:


> *I think that there is a curse on United this season lol!*


Id :lmao if We scored and beat you with a goal in extra time


----------



## Medo

*Yessssssssssssssssss *


----------



## CGS

GTFO BERBATOV!!


----------



## S-Mac

3 - 2 Berba hat trick lovely header


----------



## Rush

fuck you Berbatov 

fuck Nani while i'm at it. fucking soft git.


----------



## Medo

*Berba is on fire, unbelivable day for him.*


----------



## CGS

Congrats to Man U on the win. Good second half I must say.

I hate Berbatov right now but he played his heart out and deserves the Man of the match for that.


----------



## Medo

*Thank you Berba, you saved the day for us.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

Berba was brilliant today. Unfortunate to go down when getting so close, but you can't expect to win a game after playing a first half like we did.



Sticksy said:


> fuck you Berbatov
> 
> fuck Nani while i'm at it. fucking soft git.


Agreed. Every time he feels someone breathing near him he takes a dive.


----------



## united_07

What a game. Berbatov's best game for united, contender for goal of the season for his second goal. Nearly threw it away 3 games in a row in the premiership. O'shea's foul was only a yellow as it was clear torres wasnt getting to the ball.


----------



## Renegade™

Thank god thats over. Once again we were the demons of our own downfall, stupid decision making and total lack of composure from Evans and O'Shea but especially with the pen, there was no need to slide in like that. And Nani has to man up, some of his stuff today was embarassing and would've made Busquets and Pires proud.

Still, relieved to have seen us take the points today and Berbs is on fire atm.


----------



## #dealwithit

Back the Berb.

Also, the O'Shea yellow card decision was correct. There's no such rule as the 'last man' rule that many refer to. Usually in such a situation the defender is red carded for denying an obvious goal scoring opportunity. However in this instance, as the ball was rolling right towards VDS, there was no goal scoring opportunity, therefore no red card, regardless of whether O'Shea was the last man or not.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm kind of glad Lampard isn't back yet, because I really love the Essien, Ramires, Mikel trio in midfield. It should be a comfortable victory, unless there's some kind of divine intervention.

I'm reading Man. City look bad against Wigan so far. This makes me feel slightly better about next week.


----------



## smitlick

St. Stephen said:


> Back the Berb.
> 
> Also, the O'Shea yellow card decision was correct. There's no such rule as the 'last man' rule that many refer to. Usually in such a situation the defender is red carded for denying an obvious goal scoring opportunity. However in this instance, as the ball was rolling right towards VDS, there was no goal scoring opportunity, therefore no red card, regardless of whether O'Shea was the last man or not.


So then by that opinion Evans should have been sent off for the penalty.


----------



## united_07

smitlick said:


> So then by that opinion Evans should have been sent off for the penalty.


torres would have never have got that, evra was standing right next to them



Next probably another easy match for Chelsea, as they continue to have the weaker teams.


----------



## #dealwithit

No, it wasn't an obvious goal scoring opportunity. It was a crowded box, and the ball was behind Torres.

At the end of the day, Howard Webb is adjudged to be the best ref in the country, and he's been taught how to interpret the laws of the game by those who make the laws of the game. He saw exactly what happened clearly, and enforced the rules as such. For something so clear, I don't see how the 'pandering to the home crowd' suggestion applies. The home crowd generally only really effect 50-50 decisions where it could go either way. Just because some moron in a commentary box misinterprets the laws of the game, and prattles on about the crowds influence and bottling, it doesn't mean Webb made a mistake.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Oh sweet christ that was brilliant  
torres marking for the first goal :lmao berba's second just an incredible finish, such a smooth hit.
I don't like criticising our own players but I think Evans spreads panic in our defence, been very poor so far this season.
Gerrards kissing the camera? Kiss this, -points to berba's crotch- 
but when Liverpool levelled I was a gibbering wreck but then berbagod stepped up, legend.
Howard Webb was atrocious, penalty call spot on but O Shea was lucky to stay on in my opinion and we should have had at least 2 penalties, really poor reffing.
Best players for United: Berbatov, Vidic, Evra
Best players for Liverpool: Gerrard, Meireles, Johnson

So happy, thank you Berb's 


Prediction:
Chelsea 1-4 Blackpool :side:


----------



## smitlick

Silent Alarm said:


> Oh sweet christ that was brilliant
> torres marking for the first goal :lmao berba's second just an incredible finish, such a smooth hit.
> I don't like criticising our own players but I think Evans spreads panic in our defence, been very poor so far this season.
> Gerrards kissing the camera? Kiss this, -points to berba's crotch-
> but when Liverpool levelled I was a gibbering wreck but then berbagod stepped up, legend.
> Howard Webb was atrocious, penalty call spot on but O Shea was lucky to stay on in my opinion and we should have had at least 2 penalties, really poor reffing.
> Best players for United: Berbatov, Vidic, Evra
> Best players for Liverpool: Gerrard, Meireles, Johnson
> 
> So happy, thank you Berb's
> 
> 
> Prediction:
> Chelsea 1-4 Blackpool :side:


Meireles as a liverpool fan was pretty disappointing for what were he was supposed to be playing as a Attacking Mid. Agree on at least another penalty. The holding in the box was pretty poor. Konchesky though was easily worst on field. The positioning for the corner that led to Berbas first header was fucking horrendous. He was supposed to mark the post and moves and Berbas score right where he was supposed to stand.


----------



## united_07

Terrible marking there from blackpool to let Kalou score 1-0


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:lmao

Already Kalou. So ready for this! Lets go!


----------



## Silent Alarm

smitlick said:


> Meireles as a liverpool fan was pretty disappointing for what were he was supposed to be playing as a Attacking Mid. Agree on at least another penalty. The holding in the box was pretty poor. Konchesky though was easily worst on field. The positioning for the corner that led to Berbas first header was fucking horrendous. He was supposed to mark the post and moves and Berbas score right where he was supposed to stand.


Being honest, I cant remember another Liverpool player standing out so I went with Meireles.
Seriously, where was Cole? Anonymous.

1-0 Chelsea after 71 seconds, this could get messy.


----------



## smitlick

Silent Alarm said:


> Being honest, I cant remember another Liverpool player standing out so I went with Meireles.
> Seriously, where was Cole? Anonymous.
> 
> 1-0 Chelsea after 71 seconds, this could get messy.


Cole should have played where Meireles was.

The midfield should have been

--------Gerrard---Poulsen------
--Babel---------------Jovanovic-
-----------Cole---------------
-----------Torres---------------

Im still absolutely bemused as to why we bought Meireles and not a new Winger.


----------



## Destiny

St. Stephen said:


> There's no such rule as the 'last man' rule that many refer to


What? Are you serious?



Lol at Chelsea's dominance.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Joked I should bet on Chelsea winning 6-0 or 7-0.

I can see me kicking myself.


----------



## Renegade™

> What? Are you serious?


He is.

Fucking hell @ Blackpool, just throw the towel in now boys, you're looking at double figures at this rate.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

What a first half, that's as good as it gets for any team in a half. Easily could have been 6-0 already, and that's no joke. Its always nice to see Ashley Cole become a left winger, and I've got to say everyone has been great. Hopefully we can beat Blackpool with a larger margin than Arsenal did. I highly doubt this season will be decided on goal difference. I think we are 10 goals ahead of Arsenal's.

The comforting thing about this is its not even Drogba and Anelka who are needed to score. Kalou, Essien, and Malouda have racked up a great number of goals this season already.


----------



## Destiny

Hope Chelsea score more. They are unstoppable at the moment.


----------



## #dealwithit

Destiny said:


> What? Are you serious?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at Chelsea's dominance.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_man_(football)

Read the last paragraph on there.


----------



## CGS

Chelsea 4 - 0 Blackpool? 

Really?


----------



## The Monster

Crazy game, helped mainly by our woeful defending, seriously we go 2-0 up, J.Cole who thought was pretty quiet plays great through ball for Torres and Evans then slides in when been raining so not the greatest idea in world, not sure went on in his head there. Clear pen then that free kick, clear free kick only debate is was it a yellow or a red card for O'shea? Clearly he is the last man no doubt but the debate isn't there its does O'Shea stop Torres reaching the ball when Torres is going to get it, or does he pull him back and VDS collects the ball anyway, if you watch reply VDS collects ball about same time Torres is down on the ground, Torres might be quick on his feet but is he going to get ball that quick? I'm not so sure myself. Had ball been closer to Torres and not VDS think a red card would have been shown if I’m being honest. Maybe a different Ref might have even said it was red card, who knows. Actually think that free kick was worked on by Liverpool, cos one of the Liverpool players tries to spin off Fletcher on the end of the wall, so Fletcher gets caught in two minds and moves away from the wall to follow the Liverpool player and Gerrard then places the ball in between the gap Fletcher has just left, very cleverly worked.

When we went 2-2 I was thinking, oh great same shit different day, couldn’t believe we had thrown game away like that again, gave away 2 needless fouls which Liverpool scored from, but O'Shea finally does something worth while and puts in great cross in between the sticks and Berbatov out jumps Carragher for the header to win it. I thought he was fantastic again today tbh, his starting to look like the player we brought 2 years ago, he had those flashes in past 2 season but never kept that good form going, but today he was the difference imo. His second goal high lights the class he has, not many can pull off that goal, the touch to begin with then the finish was superb, you know you done something right when Reina just stands there in goals and accepts he isn’t stopping the ball. 

On a side note, Nani needs to stop acting like his just gotten shot with sniper rifle bullet every single time his not going to win ball, very annoying and was very nice to see Anderson back, I really want him to do well this season, when came on he didn’t do anything of great note as only had 8 mins to play, but he was clearly told to pass & keep ball when he had it as didn’t want to give back ball like we did last week when was 3-2.

In end thought we deserved the win, Liverpool obviously not force there once were, but they came to OT with a game plan. Control and stifle us in the midfield and keep it tight and it worked for most part, they also got into good area's when they had ball but there final product wasn’t any good most of the time, so they ending up wasting most of chances they created or could have created. 

The defensive side to our game is a concern; we keep switching off every game and it’s giving the opposition more and more ammunition to attack us as they know our defense isn’t at all alert. Attacking wise though Berbatov creativity is defiantly the telling tale in the final third, and in the end this match as well, he no longer drops as deep these days, his also less static in my eyes and switches from sometimes playing on the shoulders of the last defender or to playing in that hole between CB and CM, so defenders unsure if they should stay with him or leave him alone, his awareness, control, touch and general ability alone make him great player and it all showed today, deserved hat trick imo, so very happy for him and I hope this good form his currently in continues for the rest of the season.


----------



## Joel

Wonder where the Chelsea team went at half time?

Good win though. Now the real fun begins!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Andy Gray just said Gerrard had one of his best games in a while, I know I said he was Liverpool's best player today but I think he's still nowhere near the player he was.

Anyway, Chelsea played well today but they faffed about for large parts of the second half.
Next week will tell everyone how good they actually are, City away should be a tough test for them.

Just seen Berbatov's goal again, 'kin ell :yum:


----------



## Medo

*Chelsea are till dominating, wait for thiere first real challeng agaainst the City.*


----------



## Jon Staley

Chelsea were an absolute disgrace today: only one Englishman in the starting 11, Ashley Cole, and the other one who was on the bench, Danny Sturridge, didn't even get a run-out despite them being 4-0 up at half-time. Fucking unbelievable. It was like Blackpool vs an African Cup of Nations 11 out there today. Why can't Hutchinson get a game at RB once in a while? Today was a perfect opportunity to do so but instead the perenial fringe-player Paulo Ferreira gets the nod. :no: Even as a United fan I hope City stuff them on the weekend because while they do pay ridiculous sums of money for players, at least they have an English nucleus to their team.


----------



## T-C

Scholes, immense. Nani, immense. Berbatov, other planet. Good win.


----------



## Tomkin

The JPH said:


> Chelsea were an absolute disgrace today: only one Englishman in the starting 11, Ashley Cole, and the other one who was on the bench, Danny Sturridge, didn't even get a run-out despite them being 4-0 up at half-time. Fucking unbelievable. It was like Blackpool vs an African Cup of Nations 11 out there today. Why can't Hutchinson get a game at RB once in a while? Today was a perfect opportunity to do so but instead the perenial fringe-player Paulo Ferreira gets the nod. :no: Even as a United fan I hope City stuff them on the weekend because while they do pay ridiculous sums of money for players, at least they have an English nucleus to their team.


Agreed, its becoming a joke! The natural born talent could be amazing except its a joke!!!
How is a kid going to get into his home side when players are coming in and taking their place! I'm all for foreign players as it makes the premier league what it is, but when you have your top teams playing only 1 english man then something needs to be done! 
Young stars need to be bought up right, they need to be taught football properly and then placed into sides not left in the reserves then ship them off to the league 2 becaue they haven't improved being sat on the bench!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

The JPH said:


> Chelsea were an absolute disgrace today: only one Englishman in the starting 11, Ashley Cole, and the other one who was on the bench, Danny Sturridge, didn't even get a run-out despite them being 4-0 up at half-time. Fucking unbelievable. It was like Blackpool vs an African Cup of Nations 11 out there today. Why can't Hutchinson get a game at RB once in a while? Today was a perfect opportunity to do so but instead the perenial fringe-player Paulo Ferreira gets the nod. :no: Even as a United fan I hope City stuff them on the weekend because while they do pay ridiculous sums of money for players, at least they have an English nucleus to their team.


Completely agreed. And people wonder why the English national team performs consistently averagely. 

The squad limitation rules are all well and good, but when teams like Chelsea and Arsenal sign kids from different countries that young and can register them as homegrown by 21, it's an obviously ineffectual solution.


----------



## reDREDD

Meh, it could be worse. Could be Italy.


----------



## Jon Staley

redeadening said:


> Meh, it could be worse. Could be Italy.


Yeah, Inter Milan especially are bad for it.


----------



## Joel

The JPH said:


> Chelsea were an absolute disgrace today: only one Englishman in the starting 11, Ashley Cole, and the other one who was on the bench, Danny Sturridge, didn't even get a run-out despite them being 4-0 up at half-time. Fucking unbelievable. It was like Blackpool vs an African Cup of Nations 11 out there today. Why can't Hutchinson get a game at RB once in a while? Today was a perfect opportunity to do so but instead the perenial fringe-player Paulo Ferreira gets the nod. :no: Even as a United fan I hope City stuff them on the weekend because while they do pay ridiculous sums of money for players, at least they have an English nucleus to their team.


Maybe Hutchinson didn't play, because he had to RETIRE due to a bad knee.

You speak about City having English guys, but look at the prices they paid for them:

£18m for Barry. Is he worth it? Fuck no.
£24m for Milner. Is he worth it? Is he fuck.

Fair play on them for the price they spent on Adam Johnson. I think it was £12m for him or so and that was a bargain. Plus Hart has come well.

But the point is English players are overpriced and hugely overrated.

Plus, you fielded two English guys vs Liverpool today... Well whoopdee-fucking-doo that's a lot isn't it?


----------



## reDREDD

English players are always overrated. Look at Terry. He's actually considered 'world class' :lmao

Honestly, stick them in any league besides english and they struggle. No wonder the performance in the World Cup was so bad. The only guy on the team who gave a flying shit was Gerrard.


----------



## Tomkin

redeadening said:


> English players are always overrated. Look at Terry. He's actually considered 'world class' :lmao
> 
> Honestly, stick them in any league besides english and they struggle. No wonder the performance in the World Cup was so bad. The only guy on the team who gave a flying shit was Gerrard.


Terry is a consistent defender week in week out for chelsea so I would say he is there or there abouts a world class defender. Hes one of the best leaders in the premier league who puts his body on the line every game, as much as I hate the guy you picked a bad example, when there is people like wayne rooney out there. Ok he was such a big star when he was young but since march this year I haven't seen ONE good performance from this pile of shit!

Totally agree overpayed overrated useless wankers who didn't give a fuck about their country or the people back home! Need new talent in who actually would give anything to play for their country.
I hope players such as albrighton, johnson, walcott, wilshere dont let us down


----------



## reDREDD

tomkim4 said:


> Terry is a consistent defender week in week out for chelsea so I would say he is there or there abouts a world class defender. Hes one of the best leaders in the premier league who puts his body on the line every game, as much as I hate the guy you picked a bad example, when there is people like wayne rooney out there. Ok he was such a big star when he was young but since march this year I haven't seen ONE good performance from this pile shit!
> 
> Totally agree overpayed overrated useless wankers who didn't give a fuck about their country or the people back home! Need new talent in who actually would give anything to play for their country.
> I hope players such as albrighton, johnson, walcott, wilshere dont let us down


I like Terry. Great defender and Captain in my eyes. But to call him world class isnt right. I used to think he was, but the guy is waaaay too slow to be 'world class'. Not to mention any good player can outsmart and outmaneuver him. His real strength lies in captaining the defense.

And yeah, Rooney, hes really fallen off the wagon.


----------



## Tomkin

Yeah he is slow which is his downfall but he is one of the best leaders and captains in the world which you need in a team. There isn't many central defenders with the whole package for me right now with such a mixed range of strikers about. Which is why you have to have a good pair of central defenders that work well together, Terry and carragher wont work when you have a fast forward, which is why he worked so well with ricardo carvalho.
But Terry would be in my side anyday with a good partner. He's so good in the air, strong, bullies attackers, hes clever on the pitch he gives himself a yard or so from the quicker players so they never turn him and he cares so much about his team. Wouldn't mind him down stoke as much as I hate him!


----------



## Vader

If I was a team aiming to win the league, I'd rather have the best players than have 11 Englishmen and be a midtable side. The majority of English players are either very average or insanely overhyped by their own clubs/fans. I'd LIKE to see more quality English players but there's not many - there's SOME, but not a lot.


----------



## Renegade™

> Maybe Hutchinson didn't play, because he had to RETIRE due to a bad knee.


It's a shame coz he always looked quite promising too.



> Yeah, Inter Milan especially are bad for it.


There was one stage 3 years ago when their Italian players were Toldo (backup GK), Materazzi (backup DF), Balotelli (young and basically backup winger/striker) and Bolzoni (backup DM) whilst there was something like 10+ south americans from Argentina, Brazil, Chile and Colombia. Pretty disgusting.


----------



## Mikey Damage

So ... should be a battle for 2nd, eh?

It's tough to not concede to Chelsea (already!), but I do take some solace in that they've only played one decent club (Stoke), and four relegation battlers (WBA, Wigan, West Ham, Blackpool).

Let's hope that City can take three points. 

Oh yeah.

Still pissed about yesterday.


----------



## reDREDD

Hey, Fabregas damn near scored the goal of the decade, that alone is an achievement.

As for City, that should be an interesting clash. Especially after we got butchered twice last year.


----------



## Jon Staley

Joel said:


> *Maybe Hutchinson didn't play, because he had to RETIRE due to a bad knee.*
> 
> You speak about City having English guys, but look at the prices they paid for them:
> 
> £18m for Barry. Is he worth it? Fuck no.
> £24m for Milner. Is he worth it? Is he fuck.
> 
> Fair play on them for the price they spent on Adam Johnson. I think it was £12m for him or so and that was a bargain. Plus Hart has come well.
> 
> But the point is English players are overpriced and hugely overrated.
> 
> *Plus, you fielded two English guys vs Liverpool today... Well whoopdee-fucking-doo that's a lot isn't it*?


What the fuck? That is terrible. I had no idea about that happening.

Fletcher, Giggs, O'Shea, Gibson, Evans = British which is still good for football. Plus Wes Brown, Michael Owen and Chris Smalling were on the bench after playing in mid-week.


----------



## #dealwithit

I actually consider myself to be more on the side of International football in the whole club v country debate, but your post before JPH is just ridiculous. I'm not even going to go on about the racist overtones in the African Cup of Nations comparison. But why should Chelsea care what the nationality is of their players. It's not their duty to help the English National team. I know once upon a time, clubs considered it a great honour to have their players play Internationally, and clubs owners used to support the English national team. But you've got to be realistic now. Football is so money driven, and for English clubs to succeed in Europe (which is where the major cash is), they can't rely and English players, as most simply can't cut it at that level.

At the end of the day, if anyone's to blame for the state of the English national team, it's the FA. They have more money than any other national football federation, but they waste it on things like 'The New Wembley'. They ought to have a complete revamp of the way football is coached at youth level, and maybe install some top notch academies around the country (like France's Clairefontaine) and maybe then the English youth will be good enough to play at the top clubs.


----------



## Rush

The JPH said:


> What the fuck? That is terrible. I had no idea about that happening.
> 
> *Fletcher, Giggs, O'Shea, Gibson,* Evans = *British* which is still good for football. Plus Wes Brown, Michael Owen and Chris Smalling were on the bench after playing in mid-week.


First of all he did say English not Scottish, Welsh or Irish, secondly thats the exact same as playing someone from Ghana, Ivory Coast etc. Not going to help with the English national side is it son?


----------



## united_07

Well united usually have ferdinand, neville and carrick involved in the first team as well, then when hargreaves gets back to full fitness he will be back in the team


----------



## S-Mac

united_07 said:


> Well united usually have ferdinand, neville and carrick involved in the first team as well, then *when hargreaves gets back to full fitness he will be back in the team*


If he gets back to fitness that is.


----------



## Rush

united_07 said:


> Well united usually have ferdinand, neville and carrick involved in the first team as well, then when hargreaves gets back to full fitness he will be back in the team


Yeah i know. Just commenting on the hypocrisy in his post.


----------



## Tomkin

The Rated R One said:


> If I was a team aiming to win the league, I'd rather have the best players than have 11 Englishmen and be a midtable side. The majority of English players are either very average or insanely overhyped by their own clubs/fans. I'd LIKE to see more quality English players but there's not many - there's SOME, but not a lot.


what that didn't make sense at all! Everyone would have to have the minimum amount of english playing in the first 11 so everyone would be equal and obviously the top teams would have the best British players. 

Imo it has gotten way out of hand now and i dont see it being stopped just yet unfortunately. England is a small island so there is obviously going to be better talent bought in and taking the place of our talent, which is why they are overated, how are they going to improve not getting any premier league football from a young age.
I sound like the bnp


----------



## Jamie1™

I don't agree with the whole idea that you should have so many players from your own country playing. At the end of the day, you field your best eleven. If the English players were better then sure as hell, they would be picked but they're not so why weaken your side for the benefit of a country most top managers in the Prem don't care for. You think if England had a chance too have Messi playing they would leave him out for Theo Walcott.


----------



## Joel

The JPH said:


> What the fuck? That is terrible. I had no idea about that happening.
> 
> Fletcher, Giggs, O'Shea, Gibson, Evans = British which is still good for football. Plus Wes Brown, Michael Owen and Chris Smalling were on the bench after playing in mid-week.


It is terrible. But the club will look after him. He is going to help coacht he youth team. It's can't soften the blow of not being able to play anymore, but at least he is allowed to stay in football.

Well ROI is not in Britain, so O'Shea and Gibson are as foreign as Drogba and Essien.

And yes, Fletcher, Giggs and Evans are British, but you blasted Chelsea for not helping the English national team. Surely playing a Scottish man, a Welshman and an Irishman doesn't help the England national team either?

Sturridge started midweek too. We were away, not at home. And he scored. So he was rested. He'll definitely start midweek again.

We've got Michael Mancienne out on loan playing first team football in the Premier League. He'll play week in and week out at Wolves. That has to count for something.

I wish their was more English players of quality that we had, but as St. Stephen said, their education is awful. They are not learning the basics of the game at academies. Instead of enjoying football and learning technique and the art of passing, they are just being told to win at all costs. That sucks and it is the reason why England are so far behind most of the major nations.


----------



## Kiz

To be honest, the quality of English football has really dwindled over the years. Why would you sign a local guy when you can buy someone from overseas who could well be better? Clubs don't have the country's best views in mind. They are businesses after all.


----------



## reDREDD

So basically the conclusion of all this is, England is getting fucked isnt it?

But I maintain, its nowhere near as bad as the situation in Italy. Nothing 'Italian' about most of the big teams. The best homegrown young talent in Europe seems to be popping up in Spain and Germany. Hence their performances in the world cup.


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> So basically the conclusion of all this is, England is getting fucked isnt it?
> 
> But I maintain, its nowhere near as bad as the situation in Italy. Nothing 'Italian' about most of the big teams. The best homegrown young talent in Europe seems to be popping up in Spain and Germany. Hence their performances in the world cup.


Spot on. I'd also add Holland.

I still mark for Ajax's academy


----------



## Kiz

Well, doesn't other countries have limits on how many you can have from different countries. Can't you only have like 3 Non EU member players in the 25 in Spain?


----------



## reDREDD

Hmm. Perhaps. But I do know that Ajax, Bayern, and Barca have probably the top three academies in the world. Hence why they're so successful. And when they do need to pick one foreigner, they pick them very well.

Honestly, thats the only real trick to it. Just build a good youth system and soon enough you will reap the rewards. Like for example, I always make alot of pedophile jokes about Arsene Wenger, but that guy is really set for the future.


----------



## Rush

Most of our decent youngsters leave to go to Europe which really works out better for our national team :side:


----------



## united_07

there are some decent prospects in the u-21 squad still though. The one who looks most likely to break into the full england team is Jack Wilshere, IMO he will definitely be a england regular in the next few years, he looks a class above anyone else. Other prospects which could make it from what *ive* seen of them are welbeck, sturridge, cleverly, smalling etc.


----------



## Enigma

The problem with the 'not enough English players' thing is that English players are generally shit, and until the FA sorts out some sort of decent system which doesn't involve teaching the Under 18s team to hoof the ball and kick lumps out of the opposition in a physical manner then we're stuck with it. Right from the bottom up, kids here aren't taught technical skills or any decent tactics other than to play long-ball to the forwards. 

The national style of football doesn't work, which is why the clubs don't use it. Club football is more important in my opinion because they're the ones who pay the wages - winning with England would be nice but when all that's being done is getting a manager to pick the best individual talents and forcing them to play in a shit system, England won't ever win anything.

Look at English teams in Europe over the last 5 years. Two wins in the CL which maybe wasn't enough to prove a dominance but the amount of times we've had English semi-finalists proves that our clubs are fine. Forcing clubs to have a certain amount of English players in their starting XI will only hinder the English game. The clubs don't need to change - the FA does.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Sticksy said:


> Most of our decent youngsters leave to go to Europe which really works out better for our national team :side:


Hey man, Archie Thompson is still here, and he holds the record for most goals scored in a single game against the totally respectable opposition of American Samoa. The A-League is obviously quality. :side:


----------



## Role Model

Suck my pussy Liverpool.


----------



## Enigma

Fucks sake Ben, I thought you were dead.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Indeed.

Missed u.


----------



## Enigma

I'm going to neg rep him.


----------



## Jon Staley

Arsenal have Lansbury, Gibbs, Emmanuel-Thomas (epic player) and Wilshere who all should be playing for England consistently within the next three years, but aside from the two who have already been capped, I don't see them making it to that level. There's also Eastmond who's made a couple of appearances but I haven't seen too much of him. Mark Randall as well who could make it, but he's not been given anywhere near enough opportunities and as a result his development has suffered. I don't see Emmanuel-Thomas making it purely and simply because Arsenal use him as a striker in the reserves, when really he should be playing as a defensive midfielder. He's got it all but I doubt Arsene will ever give him a chance ahead of Denilson and Song. Lansbury won't get games purely because they've already got Nasri, Arshavin, Wilshere, Diaby, Rosicky, Ramsey as attacking midfielders.

The talent is undoubtedly there but it's simply a case of them getting opportunities. I fear for the likes of Jacob Mellis and Danny Philliskirk at Chelsea - they came in from the lower leagues with massive potential but have been given no opportunity to shine. Bertrand also needs to stop being whored out to Championship teams and given a chance to train and play with World Class players - it's the only way that he can improve.


----------



## Role Model

life took me away from what matters most to me, people from a wrestling forum 

trust me, it will happen again my babies.


----------



## Mikey Damage

fucking life.

i thought i taught that bitch a lesson the first time. i'll have to get back on the grind.


----------



## Enigma

I genuinely meant to neg rep you Ben, and ended up giving you green rep.


----------



## Role Model

you know you'd have felt guilty if you'd given me any of the red stuff, so it's worked out fine.


i'm pleased my death was greeted with sadness though, it's quite touching.


----------



## CC91

Had a nice suprise today, just realised Spuds vs Arsenal is on Sky Sports!


----------



## Tomkin

spuds vs *arsenal* 1-2
*Stoke* vs Fulham 1-1 (penos) 

£5 bet on it


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

tomkim4 said:


> spuds vs *arsenal* 1-2
> *Stoke* vs Fulham 1-1 (penos)
> 
> £5 bet on it


Got my coupon on: 
*Birmingham* vs. MK Dons
Brentford vs. *Everton*
*Burnley* vs. Bolton
Millwall vs. *Ipswitch*
*Portsmouth* vs. Leicester
Stoke vs. *Fulham*
Spurs vs. Arsenal - Draw after 90 mins
Sunderland vs. West Ham - Draw after 90 mins

£1 wins £1146.14, unlikley I know but gives me a reason to care about the results tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal scored two penalties in the space of four minutes at the start of extra time, first one was a soft decision, second one fairly clear penalty.
Looks like Wenger's players are receiving plenty of protection tonight against Spurs .

Also, Nasri has one of the most punchable faces in football. Seriously, look at his second penalty on youtube and then his celebration. I think even the Arsenal fans would love to!


----------



## CC91




----------



## reDREDD

Wow. Extra time massacre.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Makes me wonder ... why the eff did Rosicky take that PK? Damnit. 

2 points. Gone.


----------



## ColeStar

Mikey Damage said:


> Makes me wonder ... why the eff did Rosicky take that PK? Damnit.
> 
> 2 points. Gone.


Who was to know that he'd miss? Of the players who were on the field at the time, Rosicky is one of those I'd have been most comfortable with taking the kick.


----------



## Role Model

one of my favourite nights of the season, Utd's first Carling Cup game 

[insert here a emoticon fitting of showing excitement and anticipation]


----------



## ColeStar

The JPH said:


> I don't see Emmanuel-Thomas making it purely and simply because Arsenal use him as a striker in the reserves, when really he should be playing as a defensive midfielder. He's got it all but I doubt Arsene will ever give him a chance ahead of Denilson and Song..


I personally think he's got too much ability going forward to use him simply as a defensive midfielder. He's the type of player who could potentially give Premiership defenders a lot of problems. He's big, strong, can hold the ball up well and is a good link-up player. I'd prefer to see him given a chance in one of the front 3 positions.



Silent Alarm said:


> Also, Nasri has one of the most punchable faces in football. Seriously, look at his second penalty on youtube and then his celebration. I think even the Arsenal fans would love to!


Not me, I bloody love the kid!


----------



## Role Model

Nasri has a punchable face, but he always comes across like a decent guy, and much less of a tosser off the field.


----------



## Enigma

Bebe will destroy S....horpe tonight.


----------



## Role Model

I'm expecting 6 goals from him, including a bicycle kick from the halfway line, he'll do that purely to put Berba back into his miserable state.


----------



## Enigma

HA just realised it censors S....horpe. Bloody fucking S....horpe.


S....HORPE.

Fucking hell. Anyway, we'll win 2-1. Owen and Gibson.


----------



## Role Model

I'll be fucking gutted if we get knocked out. Love the carling cup now, seeing the squad getting competitive games, ending in a nice little trophy.


----------



## Kenny

S....horpe will win 1-0 after 96 mins.


----------



## Role Model

My dad's predicted we'll lose. It's not out of the question, it's certainly the sort of game we classically fuck up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Would like to see Bebe get 90 minutes but he'll probably 45 or 30.
Daily Mail, prepare to eat your words as Bebe tears apart the footballing powerhouse that is Skunthorpe :evil:


----------



## united_07

Dont think Bebe will tear them apart, from seeing him in the reserves, his is talented but not really polished. Just needs to get games under his belt. Hopefully Hernandez gets some time as he isnt really playing in the premiership at the moment, also it would be good to see Anderson get 90mins after being out for so long.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Glad we're out.

Shit Cup anyway....


----------



## Role Model

Bebe right now is a much more rawer Obertan.


----------



## laineytheman

I'm assuming Chelsea will put out a 50-75% of their best side out against us, that being said we'll still probably lose


----------



## Silent Alarm

united_07 said:


> Dont think Bebe will tear them apart, from seeing him in the reserves, his is talented but not really polished. Just needs to get games under his belt. Hopefully Hernandez gets some time as he isnt really playing in the premiership at the moment, also it would be good to see Anderson get 90mins after being out for so long.


I know he won't tear them apart, that comment was a little tongue in cheek but it would be nice to see a good performance from him.


----------



## Role Model

Go in expecting very little (a perfect hattrick for example), and you might be surprised with what you see.


----------



## Jon Staley

I'm not sure of the team and whether or not he's injured but I really hope to see Obertan involved. Same for Corry Evans and of course Bebe. Hopefully Macheda starts because he could do with a goal, as would Rooney. I'd give Wayne the first 45 minutes (to be replaced by Owen) in the hope that he gets a goal and we get a decent lead going into the 2nd half. If Kuzcszak feels the need to publicly say he wants out then hopefully Ben Amos plays.


----------



## Role Model

Not a chance in hell Rooney will be involved.

I want to see CHiidgasgdsgdagaGADGAGAGSSHSFrito get some action, but as long as Anderson starts, nothing else matters.


----------



## Cre5po

Chelsea against Newcastle will be interesting.

I'm assuming we'll start with Zhirkov, Bruma, Mc...whatever his name is who debuted the other day, Terry, Kakuta, Sturridge etc 

They'll use Campbell, Ben Arfa I imagine amongst other peeps. Doubt Carroll will play though mind. 

Prediction: 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Enigma

I want this:

Kusckckckskshahahzkk - Rafael, Brown, Smalling, Fabio - Obertan, Gibson, Anderson, Park - Owen, Hernandez

With some of these as subs - Bebe, Macheda, Eikrem (though he played a full reserve game the other day so I can't see that happening - very promising player though), I can't be bothered to list the rest as I'll be wrong anyway.


----------



## Role Model

love to see Eikrem get some minutes. I hope Petrucci resurfaces one of these days......


----------



## Enigma

I haven't heard anything about him for ages, I think he's taking lessons in how to stay invisible like Liam Miller.


----------



## Role Model

He's always either growing, injured or on holiday. Be lying if I said I wasn't worried, but he's still very young.

Pogba's got me all hyped, but he's another that's stupidly young too.


----------



## Magsimus

Crespo4000 said:


> Chelsea against Newcastle will be interesting.
> 
> I'm assuming we'll start with Zhirkov, Bruma, Mc...whatever his name is who debuted the other day, Terry, Kakuta, Sturridge etc
> 
> They'll use Campbell, Ben Arfa I imagine amongst other peeps. Doubt Carroll will play though mind.
> 
> Prediction: 2-1 Chelsea


Don't think we'll risk Ben Arfa in a Carling Cup game, you'll more likely see guys like Ameobi, Ranger and Kadar.


----------



## Enigma

Stolen off RedCafe, this is apparantly our XI - Kuszczak, Neville, Rio, Smalling, Fabio, Park, Gibbo, Ando, Obertan, Owen, Macheda. 

Subs: VDS, Wes, De Laet, Bebe, Ajose, Rafael, Chicharito

According to the Guardian, Fergie is in Spain tonight instead of at the game?!


----------



## Role Model

watching diego and kun obv.


----------



## Enigma

My line up was also apparently wrong, APPARENTLY this is off MUTV



> PIG
> Brown
> Rio
> Smalling
> Rafael
> Park
> Gisbon
> Anderson
> Hernandez
> Owen
> Macheda


----------



## Role Model

that front three screams goals, hopefully.


----------



## Enigma

It's sexual as fuck.

Subs: VDS, O'Shea, Obertan, De Laet, C. Evans, Bebe, Eikrem


----------



## Role Model

well the starting line-up best deliver, always got my bebe to fall back on though.


----------



## S-Mac

will be interesting to see if Bebe gets on.


----------



## Enigma

And Obertan:


----------



## Role Model

It is uncanny


----------



## Klebold

great goal from Gibson 1-1


----------



## Magsimus

Chelsea 1-2 Newcastle at half time

:shocked:


----------



## Silent Alarm

S'thorpe 1-2 Man United HT

Kinda undeseved to be honest, S'thorpe have outplayed us for most of the half but we've taken our chances.
Two lovely goals from Gibson and Smalling. Chicharito has been really quiet, along with Owen. Macheda's had some nice touches.

Hope to see Bebe and Obertan some time in the second half.


----------



## Silent Alarm

1-3 Michael Owen, lovely finish.


----------



## Word

The PIG can't really catch can he? Or is he intentionally punching away these balls?

Apart from Macheda and Hernandez, everyone has had a pretty solid game tonight. Very impressed indeed. Our defense at times looked shaky again, that's my only worry about tonight. Alright S....horpe aren't the greatest team in the world but as a team I can't fault our performance.


----------



## united_07

Good game from united, bit disappointed to see that hernandez didnt really get into the game. Bebe showed some promise when he came on, as did obertan.


----------



## [email protected]

THIS IS OVER !  

The Magpies 4:3 Chelsea ! Oh yeah...


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bebe, world fucking class. but seriously, he looks promising, he's fast and he's a big fecker so you'd think he'll be tough knock off the ball.
Good performance mostly, Smalling was very good and Macheda looked sharp.

Chelsea 3-4 Newcastle 
Liverpool 1-1 Northampton, extra time to be played :lmao


----------



## Enigma

Niiiiiiiiicccccccceeeeeeeeee result. 

PIG was good, flapped at the ball a little bit. Macheda and Chicharito uninspiring. Owen anonymous in first half. Bebe is fast, could be a good player for us. Good for Rio to be back. Smalling was quality. I like talking in short sentences.


----------



## Role Model

amazing, sensational, stunning, stupendous, magnificent. and that's just talking about bebe.



oh and well done Chelsea. City looking clever too, and Liverpool i think you're amazing.


----------



## Liam Miller

Great entertainment between scunny/United fair do's to scunny they attacked and unlike most prem teams vs United never sat back,
Kuszcak was great tonight.

United fans chanting "fergie sign him up" to the streaker was brilliant.

And welldone to Newcastle making 10 changes aswell.


----------



## Word

Hopefully the Daily Mail will shut the fuck up about Bebe now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

City's ''elite squad'' out. Chelsea's quadruple ruined 8*D. Liverpool being Liverpool .
Nice night to be a United supporter


----------



## Liam Miller

Get a league run together and i'll be happier starting by beating bolton with a clean sheet will be nice.


----------



## Jordo

CC91 said:


>


I recognise him

And 2-1 to northampton FFS:cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ah whatever. Chelsea are still winning FA Cup, Premiership, and Champions League. :side:


----------



## Enigma

That streaker was actually Role Model btw.


----------



## Liam Miller

He should be ashamed by the "What the fucking hell is that" chants


----------



## The Monster

WWE_TNA said:


> United fans chanting "fergie sign him up" to the streaker was brilliant.


I nearlly feel off my chair was laughing so hard when heard that, class.

Bebe looks a good promising player, great balance, good pace and quick feet. Sc*nthorpe did well I thought, they attacked us in great numbers and had lots of shots and Kuz did well most of the night in stopping the shots coming at him. Smalling impressed me the most tonight though, he looked very composed, think having Rio there as his partner will only help him and us in the long run, so glad his back btw. Our finishing tonight was ruthless was nice to see, some class finishes in there a well, best goal of the game goes to Gibson chip imo.


----------



## Nige™

Fucking N'Gog. I really thought Northampton were going to hold on. Damn!


----------



## Liam Miller

Would not mind seeing pool draw the gunners in the next round if they get through.


----------



## Nige™

WWE_TNA said:


> Would not mind seeing pool draw the gunners in the next round if they get through.


Not gonna happen now!

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Go on Northampton! This definitely doesn't look like being Liverpool's year.


----------



## Role Model

Liverpool; the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Liam Miller

The league cup show should be a fun watch now.


----------



## T-C

Liverpool are so fucking hilarious.

Bebe is the future....


----------



## Jordo

Fuck sake liverpool


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wasn't expecting much from the midweek football but it provided quite a few laughs


----------



## Magsimus

I am now convinced that Shola Ameobi is the second coming of Jesus :side:


----------



## reDREDD

Well, its safe to say Ross Turnbull wont be replacing Cech anytime soon. Or even wearing a blue jersey anytime soon :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm glad we lost out early to be honest. Less fixtures from now and more focus on the three titles that matter. I'd rather take a win over City this weekend, than a win today anyways.

In good news Jose Bosingwa is on the road to recovery, and should feature soon. Dude's been out for a year.


----------



## reDREDD

Rockhead said:


> I'm glad we lost out early to be honest. Less fixtures from now and more focus on the three titles that matter. I'd rather take a win over City this weekend, than a win today anyways.
> 
> In good news Jose Bosingwa is on the road to recovery, and should feature soon. Dude's been out for a year.


Agreed. I mean hell, Chelsea clearly didnt care that much about the match. They barely played anyone!


----------



## Joel

I actually wanted us to get a little further in the cup, because it means more time for Sturridge, Kakuta, van Aanholt, Bruma and McEachran.

But at the same time, I'm not going to cry over the defeat. Haven't seen any highlights, not sure if I want to after hearing about Hilario.

Well done Newcastle. Good luck with the next round(s).

Looking forward to Saturday though. First big test of the season. There is no way City will let us play like we have been, but that doesn't mean that we can't beat them. If our front three continue to move the ball so well, then I can't see their defence containing us.


----------



## Medo

*Chelsea, City and Liverpool are out !!!!

Glad that Man United wins anyway *


----------



## reDREDD

Enjoy your precious Carling cup this season. Its the only one you're getting


----------



## Medo

*Haha that's too early to say redeadening, we will see *


----------



## Enigma

Owen Hargreaves is back in training 8*D


----------



## S-Mac

Sounds promising for Utd fans lets see if he can keep himself injury free now.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

I hope Owen preforms at the level he used!Itll be like signing a new player!


----------



## Silent Alarm

He'll be handy to have back. He used to play right back a fair bit for us but we're well stocked there so he'll slot back into midfield plus he has a good free kick on him.
Won't get my hopes up though.

Would like to see Owen start tomorrow, think he's earned a start with a decent performance midweek but I can't see Fergie dropping Rooney again.


----------



## Kiz

Enigma said:


> Owen Hargreaves is back in training 8*D


It'll be an amazingly feel good moment when he (finally) gets back to the league.


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> Would like to see Owen start *tomorrow*, think he's earned a start with a decent performance midweek but I can't see Fergie dropping Rooney again.


It's Sunday you play Bolton, but you're right about Rooney not being dropped even though Fergie said he's not dealing with the press attention that well.

Had it been Bolton at home, he might've given Owen a go, and he wouldn't let Fergie down I'm sure. The way Berba's playing, he has to play. I just wonder how him & Owen would play together. I'd like to see it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Can't wait for tomorrow. I don't see why Chelsea shouldn't be able to pick up a victory. Manchester City have a bunch of injury woes at the moment, and haven't found their true starting XI yet. As far as I've seen they haven't looked good. Only time they looked good was against a very bad Liverpool. We've only beaten "easy" teams so far, but we should (hopefully) pick up three tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Man City vs Chelsea will be a good game to watch from a neutral standpoint. I'll just hope for a draw and that they knock lumps out of each other, pick up a few suspensions maybe


----------



## Enigma

Fucking ESPN, I want Prem Plus back so I can pay for the games I want.


----------



## Role Model

ESPN is great, German, Italian, MLS, College Football, UFC and our league. wuv it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Quite matched in the first half. I think City had better penetration into our box, and had swift but not perfect counter-attacks. Chelsea have had pretty decent build up, but not enough to remember inside the box. This is already a better start for us than the last two fixtures with City. Hopefully something comes off of it.


----------



## Enigma

I can't afford ESPN 

City/Chelsea is DULL DULL DULL. City are rubbish going forward. For all their money, and the fact that it's a home game, they should be showing more confidence going forward. Chelsea will win this 2-0.


----------



## Joel

Just a really tactical game at the moment. Not sure, but City seem afraid of losing this one, so it seems they are not coming at us with everything they have.

Hope we raise the tempo in the second half.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I've actually been quite entertained by City/Chelsea, especially towards the end of the half. It's too bad City's delivery into the box from the wings has been horrible, but it doesn't help when their only forward isn't even in the box. Silva and Kolo Toure have been great though.


----------



## Joel

Boyata needs to lay off Drogba. 'the fuck does he think he is?!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm surprised nothings been called on Boyata yet. I'm also a bit pissed Essien didn't keep his shot low, could have had the lead in a couple of places.


----------



## Tomkin

The game should open up half way through this second half

and I can see chelsea opening up city a few times

should see a goal im sayin 1-1/1-2 chelsea


----------



## BkB Hulk

Surprised City have gone ahead with the way the game has been played, but they took their chance with Tevez. Essien has missed a few chances for Chelsea that could hurt.


----------



## reDREDD

Fudge.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Its clear we are missing Frank Lampard in midfield. Ramires has had a pretty poor game and gave a lot away, and Drogba was non-existent. Only a 1-0 defeat, but painful to see we still can't beat City, and Tevez's scoring. Still top of the table, but we are gonna have to be a lot better for Arsenal next week and Villa the following week. On another note, I quite like Josh McEachran from the little I've seen of him so far.

Its gonna be infinitely annoying if City beat us at home, and then go on to lose to United twice again.


----------



## Joel

Ah fuck.

A shit corner from Drogba, then awful control by Ramires and then we're not only a goal down, but suffer a loss. LAME.


----------



## Richie

From a neutral perspective, i enjoyed watching City/Chelsea. It wasn't the best game, but Chelsea just wouldn't say die.

Tevez's goal was an amazing counter attack as well.


----------



## reDREDD

City and Tevez is our Kryptonite.


----------



## Joel

Yeah, they've become that.

Got to give credit to their defence though. A very solid unit back there. Kompany and De Jong are fucking beasts!

Next game needs to hurry up and come


----------



## dR1

Richie said:


> From a neutral perspective, i enjoyed watching City/Chelsea. It wasn't the best game, but Chelsea just wouldn't say die.


Seems like the said die on the sight of Tevez to me, they were like 1/10th of the team they've been so far.

Love it when the big teams get beat, I have no hatred for the teams really, but just love the reactions from people(especially "out of towner" fans :side


----------



## Enigma

Enigma said:


> Chelsea will win this 2-0.


:hmm:


----------



## Silent Alarm

''The New Untouchables?'' my arse they are, first real test of the season and they fail it.
Surprised to see Drogba subbed but he was wank I suppose, Ramires was terrible as well.
I'd hope this is the start of a bad run for Chelsea but next week they're playing Arsenal AKA Drogba's Bitches so we'll see.
Credit to City though, they were very good. Terry must hate the sight of Tevez


----------



## Jamie1™

Watched the game, wasn't great but also wasn't terrible. Evenily matched throughout and City managed to nick it. It was Chelseas first test and they failed but i wouldn't be too worried if i was a Chelsea fan. Still looked not bad, just not their day. Man City will lose to Newcastle next week anyway.


----------



## Nige™

What a day to drop Darren Bent from my fantasy team and put him on the bench! Bugger, but still poor Liverpool :lmao! I feel for Hodgson though.


----------



## Jamie1™

West brom beating Arsenal at the Emirates and have also missed a penalty, shocked at that. Liverpool just seem too be getting worse however, £2 on Darren Bent top goalscorer and on my fantasy side. Good times.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Wow Arsenal. West Brom should actually be 3-0 up and it should actually be game over. Now Arsenal are gonna need a three goal comeback, lets see what happens.


----------



## Magsimus

Darren Bent FC 2-1 up at Liverpool :hmm:

What would they do without him.


----------



## Rush

fuck this is a poor performance. Sunderland are raping us atm. Schoolboy stuff from Liverpool.


----------



## Rush

Gerrard, you ripper.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Not watching. Who's scored our goals? Hoping Gerrard since I brought him into the fantasy team this week.


----------



## Rush

Kuyt and Gerrard have scored.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I didn't think Kuyt was playing and sold him. :sad:


----------



## reDREDD

Why is Arsenal down by two?


----------



## dR1

Playing a superior team.


----------



## Magsimus

redeadening said:


> Why is Arsenal down by two?


More importantly why are they down by 3?

Edit: 1-3 now.


----------



## Joel

Man Utd fans must be fapping hard to these results today...


----------



## reDREDD

This entire day is insane. I mean hell, Bayern lost to Mainz in the Bundesliga!


----------



## dR1

Man Utd fans fapping to a City win don't support Man Utd.


----------



## Joel

dR1 said:


> Man Utd fans fapping to a City win don't support Man Utd.


I reckon they'd see it more as a Chelsea loss than a City win.


----------



## dR1

At the end of the day, Man Utd are going to be closer to City than they are with Chelsea, it's a great result for the league if anything, but Chelsea will still eventually run off anyway.


----------



## reDREDD

I'll say this much though, the league is looking a hell of a lot more even this year. Everywhere. No one team is looking super dominant.


----------



## Joel

@ dR1:

I disagree. No team is going to run away. But I do think we'll retain the title. But Champions League is more important this season.


----------



## reDREDD

Who do you think is getting the Champions League this year? Honestly its looking like anyone's ballpark.


----------



## Rush

Agger  missed an open header from the 6 yard box that could've won us the game. fucking hell.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think Barcelona for Champions League actually. Inter don't look to strong yet and nor do Bayern obviously.

I'd rather have Chelsea, but they might struggle against any big foreign club, tbh.


----------



## reDREDD

Its alot more competitive. I'd say its a horse race between Chelsea and Barca. Even though Barca has kinda fallen off the wagon. And Chelsea always choke in the big time situations.

Inter losing Morinho was a big loss, their form hasnt been that great. Milan are trying to figure out what the hell they are. Real are still Real, it will take atleast 2 years for Mourihno to sort them out properly. Bayern arent what they used to be. Neither are Man U.

The whole landscape is insane,


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> Who do you think is getting the Champions League this year? Honestly its looking like anyone's ballpark.


Too early to call. Safest prediction to make would be Barcelona though.

Can't believe Arsenal lost at home. Roberto Di Matteo... Still a legend.


----------



## Medo

*Haha great results for us so far today 

We should win tomorow 8*D*


----------



## Destiny

Sticksy said:


> Agger  missed an open header from the 6 yard box that could've won us the game. fucking hell.


What was he thinking.

We play better when N'Gog plays up with Torres. Yes thats right, weve resulted to play N'Gog.

Gerrard cant save us every game.


----------



## dR1

The CL is between Barca/Inter/Madrid, no one even comes remotely close, Bayern and the English clubs had their flaws fully exploited last season and none have fixed them so it's not going to change with Barca and Madrid actually improving and Inter not changing(their team at least). Rafa is proven in the CL, so with a team that's proven in it, it's a good match.

England in generally might be lucky to do better than last year and get one semi-finalist, looking for some epic meltdowns if one of them were to win it.


----------



## Destiny

Based on best form i would say Barcelona would be the best team to win C-League.

Some wierd results in the EPL. Arsenal is a massive shock.


----------



## [email protected]

Only Nasri was great....


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chelsea, Liverpool  Arsenal :lmao City :side:
We have a good chance to claw back Chelsea tomorrow but we have a habit of not taking advantage of these opportunities but we need to tomorrow, it's rare that a day like this comes along.


----------



## Enigma

Massive, MASSIVE game tomorrow now. Win and this is the best weekend of the season so far.


----------



## CGS

Medo said:


> *Haha great results for us so far today
> 
> We should win tomorow 8*D*


You guys *NEED* to win tomorrow now. 




Destiny said:


> What was he thinking.
> 
> We play better when N'Gog plays up with Torres. Yes thats right, weve resulted to play N'Gog.
> 
> Gerrard cant save us every game.


N'gog is probably are most consistant striker going atm. Really dont understand why he is not played more tbh.


----------



## The Monster

Not Champions League thread obviously but as for winners, my 3 favorites to win it this season in August were Real Madrid, Chelsea & Barcelona and still are, give the edge to Barca though. I think Bayern & Inter will go close but not close enough imo, as for us I’m not sure think SAF will want League title number 19 over a UCL this season but if luck on our side then who knows. It’s defiantly very open this year as well.

Spurs, Liverpool, Arsenal & Chelsea all fail to win who would have thought it? Arsenal looked poor from highlights I saw, Almunia made another goalkeeping mess up for one of WBA goals, Arsenal fans must be so pissed Wenger didn’t buy a good GK in the summer. Congrats to WHU to, Spurs seem to be good one week then not so good the next and touching on the Liverpool/Sunderland, not sure what to make on Liverpool first goal should it stand or not? That’s a good debate to have, its hard one to call, the ref goes to blow his whistle when Torres running through on goal then stops and lets play continue then he goes over to the lineman to confirm what happened, when his only person who truly knows, very odd. On the whole if ever a ref needs to talk in front of a camera to explain what was going on, now be a good time. 

As for the Man City/Chelsea game, it was the first real test they have had so far this season, did they fail it? I'm not so sure they looked very one paced and short of idea's up front, they could be because Man City played a deep back 4 and 3 CDMS to stop Chelsea from creating chances, Man City did what they had to do, hit Chelsea on the counter attack when a chance came and they did that with Tevez scoring 6 goals in 6 games against Chelsea for him, very impress stat that. Chelsea face Arsenal next weekend at the Bridge, be very interesting to see what happens in that game after what happened this weekend, shall be very intriguing to watch, think Chelsea will beat Arsenal but you never know.

What a great day this has been for us though, without even kicking a ball as well, we just have to get the 3 points at Bolton tomorrow though otherwise this weekend will be all for nothing.

Also so glad to hear about Hargreaves returning to training and looks good as well, I won’t get my hopes up just yet but its fantastic news, also Carrick should return next weekend to, and Anderson slowly getting back into 100% match fitness, so we now can have a much fresher CM options now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wtf clownshow is Arsene running right now?

1 point vs Sunderland AND West Brom?

Fuck that shit. That's pathetic.

Bolton should pull off the shocker tomorrow. Should fit in with the results from today.

How come no one is laughing at Spurs today? They lost. To West Ham. That's pretty bad, as well.


----------



## CyberWaste

Oh Wenger... why didn't you buy Given when he wanted to leave city... what a stupid cnut. That was a shocker also that the ref let that goal stand in the liverpool sunderland game.


----------



## dR1

Because City/Given didn't confirm Hart as the outright number 1 until after the window closed. Calling the smartest manager of this generation a stupid .... is genius though, stubborn? most def.

I expect they'll go for him in January and they should hope they don't play him in the UEFA Cup so he'll be free for CL.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That controversial Liverpool goal had to stand. Its a tradition now. Last year was the same, except the roles were reversed and it involved a beach ball.


----------



## ColeStar

CyberWaste said:


> Oh Wenger... why didn't you buy Given when he wanted to leave city... what a stupid cnut. That was a shocker also that the ref let that goal stand in the liverpool sunderland game.





dR1 said:


> Because City/Given didn't confirm Hart as the outright number 1 until after the window closed. Calling the smartest manager of this generation a stupid .... is genius though, stubborn? most def.
> 
> I expect they'll go for him in January and they should hope they don't play him in the UEFA Cup so he'll be free for CL.


This is isn't Italy. City won't directly aid their Premier League/Champions League spot-chasing rivals by solving our most glaring problem. I'd have thought that was rather clear.

Anyway, I've had a horrible day at the Emirates today. Outside the Tollington pub afterwards there were a lot of cheers and traffic stopped for autographs when Bob Wilson, Keiran Gibbs, Theo Walcott and Thomas Vermaelen went past in their flash cars. I got the feeling that if Manuel Almunia or Abou Diaby had driven by, their cars would've been overturned or assaulted with Molotov cocktails.


I was at my loud, profane and livid worst today. However, afterwards my friend compared us to Chris Jericho, saying that we had a good back and forth match, then did the generous thing and put the young, up-and-coming talent over. I felt a little better about it after that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

On the Liverpool goal, play to the whistle, thats what every kid is told growing up.
But Gerrard, what a dirty bastard  that prick gets away far too much.


----------



## CyberWaste

> Because City/Given didn't confirm Hart as the outright number 1 until after the window closed. Calling the smartest manager of this generation a stupid .... is genius though, stubborn? most def.
> 
> I expect they'll go for him in January and they should hope they don't play him in the UEFA Cup so he'll be free for CL.


Wenger had plenty of chances to buy given before he went to city also, and the window was still open when given was demoted from number 1 for city, and apparently wenger didnt even make a offer for him. Yes I would call Wenger fairly stupid based on the fact that Arsenal have needed a world class keeper for many seasons now and still havnt bought one. Surely funds arent THAT low...
Yes wenger has been one of the best managers around since the PL has started, but come on, almunia is not up to the standard of a team looking to win trophys.



> This is isn't Italy. City won't directly aid their Premier League/Champions League spot-chasing rivals by solving our most glaring problem. I'd have thought that was rather clear.


Given also handed in a transfer request supposedly, yet Arsene is said to have not "rated" Given and not made an offer... 
If the right offer came in, City couldnt say no.


----------



## dR1

Do you serious believe that Arsenal would of competed with what Man City would of put on the table initially for him? So sorry bro, there was no chance of him coming beforehand. Even now(well January), it's questionable, since I don't think Arsene, and rightfully so, would want to pay over 100k a week wages to a goalkeeper, hopefully they can meet in the middle somewhere, but it could be tough.

Wenger KNOWS his goalkeeper position is a problem right now which is why he has been looking at options, Schwarzer would of been a terrific buy, but even though he wanted to go, Fulham held back, good on them for that, but yeah, not good for Arsenal, he's also had tabs on Buffon's happiness at Juventus past couple of seasons. You make it out as if he's not trying, buying a good goalkeeper is one of the hardest things you can do in football, ask SAF post-Schmeichel to VDS.


----------



## Rising

well Bolton are 1-0 up against man utd


----------



## dR1

lolz, greatest weekend ever, man utd/chelsea/arsenal/madrid/inter all losing. poor glory supporters :'(


----------



## Medo

*^ Yea it seems that is the case this week lol!*


----------



## Magsimus

Heading out to the Newcastle/Stoke game in a while, play like we did last week and we should be favorites.

Will be a close game though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Always the same  it seems like we do it every season, fuck sake. Evans, piss off.

EDIT: still unbeaten though, new invincibles? :side:


----------



## united_07

Bad result for united, cant understand why Hernandez wasnt on the bench, again macheda comes on and does nothing. Also we would have been much more dangerous down the right if rafael would have been playing instead of O'shea.


----------



## CGS

Man U not winning today = fail. 

With Chelsea, Arsenal & Spurs all failing to win you guys had the perfect chance to pick it up and you messed up. :no:


----------



## dR1

united_07 said:


> Bad result for united, cant understand why Hernandez wasnt on the bench, again macheda comes on and does nothing. Also we would have been much more dangerous down the right if rafael would have been playing instead of O'shea.


What the fuck has Hernandez done? And he's played more, so why should he play over Macheda? If someones failing, you use your next option.


----------



## Role Model

zero creativity killed us once again, same old story. that and laughable defending.


----------



## united_07

dR1 said:


> What the fuck has Hernandez done? And he's played more, so why should he play over Macheda? If someones failing, you use your next option.


Hernandez hasnt played that much, he hasnt played in the premier league since the 2nd match of the season, and when he has come on he has been put on the wing, instead of upfront. Macheda never seems to do anything when he comes on. Macheda was still chosen ahead of Owen today somehow :no:.


----------



## dR1

He was also pretty invisible against Rangers and in the League Cup.....so why reward this with further chances over Macheda who's played what? Once prior to today in the league cup?


----------



## Silent Alarm

We're the second highest scorers in the league with 16 goals (level with Arsenal), the attack is fine.
Its the defence that needs some serious sorting, put Smalling in. He really cant be much worse than Evans at the moment, god knows when Rio will be back.
I fear for us when we face the likes of Chelsea, City, Arsenal, Spurs. They'd destroy our defence in its current state.

EDIT: put Smalling or Brown in, forgot about Brown.


----------



## Enigma

Mehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Role Model

Pretty much. It was more a sigh than anger at the whistle, those sort of issues and that sort of performance is the norm these days.


Sunderland away next weekend is more dropped points without a doubt.


----------



## The Monster

Role Model said:


> zero creativity killed us once again, same old story. That and laughable defending.


Yup.

Evra really isn’t having a great start to the season, and I don’t trust O'Shea at RB, I’d rather Rafael is there, I know his young and still inexperienced but at least he gives us good width & pace from wings.

Our defense look like strangers when they play together, Johnny Evans is making far to many mistakes this season that teams are going straight for him as they know they can get something off him and us via doing it, and think its playing on Johnny Evans mind, i still think he can become a good CB for us but right now, his mistakes are becoming to costly.

Also our set piece and corner taking is laughable, apart from Berbatov header last week, they never get past 1st man or find anybody, and our only true threat from corners & set pieces is Vidic, needs looking at.

I don’t agree with our open 4-4-2/4-2-4 shape, the midfield far to exposed and when that happens combined with our shaky defense were just asking for trouble, we didn’t deserve to win in all honestly, Bolton had great chances to score & win this game, the only light at the end of the tunnel is we go a point whilst all the other teams lost, but it isn’t saying much when this is the games you should be winning to close that gap on Chelsea.

We face Valencia away mid week in Champions League then Sunderland away next weekend, I'm not looking forward to those 2 games with our woeful defense at this moment in time.


----------



## Enigma

We've got City soon as well, I expect them to destroy us abuot 4-0.


----------



## dR1

Man Utd in general can't do a 2-man midfield with the options they have for CM, that's their biggest problem, not defence. Rooney isn't scoring, but is passing quite well, alot better than Giggs, the obvious solution to this(and Valencia being injured) is putting him back on the left, and then dumping three in midfield, it'd also allow them to easier phase Anderson/Carrick/Hargreaves back in all returning from injury.

People like Park & Gibson are shocking in midfield, they both have ONE thing saving them from being dreadful, Gibson's shooting, and Park's hustle, but why would you want to play Park with/over Fletcher, who himself isn't great.


----------



## Medo

*I am sick of Evans.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

Rio save_us.555


----------



## Role Model

If we get more than 5 points out of the next 3 away games i'll be very surprised. thus making all these slip ups all the more costly.


----------



## Medo

The Monster said:


> We face Valencia away mid week in Champions League then Sunderland away next weekend, I'm not looking forward to those 2 games with our woeful defense at this moment in time.


*The same feeling right here as well, i don't expect that much in both games with out current state..*


----------



## united_07

Apparently Giggs is out for a few weeks now as well, so we only really have Nani left, from the first team wingers, perhaps Obertan and Bebe will step up to the first team, as Park IMO is not good enough on the wing.


----------



## Joel

Weekend wasn't as awful as I expected it to be after lunchtime yesterday.

People are saying we failed our first big test, which I don't really understand because it is the same team as last season, what exactly are we being tested on? Last season we lost away to City and won the league, so it is not such a drama. Plus, it was away from home.

If we don't pick up three points against Arsenal at home next week, then I'll be a little concerned.


----------



## dR1

Everyone said Chelsea had the easiest first five games in history and that City would be their first significant game.

They lost their first significant game, so therefore you lost your first test. Why I have to explain the obvious I don't know, last season is irrelevant now, it's this season. You gonna go to Spurs expecting to lose as well? No.


----------



## CyberWaste

Wonder what odds you would have got on Livepool, chelsea, Mancs, Spurs and Arsenal all not winning on friday...

on a side note, sky sports seems to be free today for some reason


----------



## Jamie1™

Great result for Villa and some header from Heskey. I guess he was taking stick during the game with the celebration he had?


----------



## united_07

What was Huth thinking giving away that penalty?, carroll was never getting there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

dR1 said:


> Everyone said Chelsea had the easiest first five games in history and that City would be their first significant game.
> 
> They lost their first significant game, so therefore you lost your first test. Why I have to explain the obvious I don't know, last season is irrelevant now, it's this season. You gonna go to Spurs expecting to lose as well? No.


Does it even matter that Chelsea lost to City? No not anymore. Arsenal and United did nothing to really catch up so its as if nothing happened this weekend. A throwaway week of fixtures if anything. If we can pick up a victory with Arsenal no one's even talking about City anymore.


Bizarre results from almost every big team in every league. Weird ass weekend.


----------



## Joel

dR1 said:


> Everyone said Chelsea had the easiest first five games in history and that City would be their first significant game.
> 
> They lost their first significant game, so therefore you lost your first test. Why I have to explain the obvious I don't know, last season is irrelevant now, it's this season. You gonna go to Spurs expecting to lose as well? No.


No, you don't get it. I'm saying I couldn't give a shit about what people are saying.

This isn't a new Chelsea team. It's the same one as last season. It has the same spine as the one that last won a title in 2006. This team shouldn't and doesn't need to be tested.

No one would be speaking about this being a test if we didn't have an "easy" start. We lose a game away to a team that has bought nearly everyone in the football and all of a sudden it is failure? That's crazy.

If we lost at home, then fair enough, but it was AWAY to a team with ambition. To a team that is looking to make a name for themselves.

Look at the whole weekend of results. It was mad. This is what the league has been producing since last season (am I allowed to mention that since it is last season? Or does it mean nothing at all?).

We got caught out by a counter attacking move. We weren't outplayed at all and another day, Ivanovic header doesn't hit the bar. Alex's doesn't miss his header from 6 yards out.

As far as I'm concerned, Chelsea has nothing at all to worry about. People can talk about failure all they want, but we didn't lose at home, nor are we leaking in goals and giving away late leads.


----------



## Enigma

The very fact it was a team with ambition is surely a sign that it _was_ a test? Chelsea have everything to worry about if they play such uninspiring football against decent sides in the way they set out against City. Anyone can see the easy start Chelsea have had, when they come up against some decent, top-half sides we can start talking about how well their season is going. 

Hypocritical about buying everyone too


----------



## Tomkin

Just got back from newcastle, feeling happy despite the long journey I've just had but all worth it
Doubt Stoke will be on tv again playing away, we always go away to stop teams from playing and quiet the crowd which doesn't make great entertainment for anyone who doesn't support stoke but we dont care we got the win and can push up from 14th!
Gutted fuller got injured, but now atleast tuncay will get a shot and hopefully prove himself

Great result for man u... Dropping points that they never used to before
I swear teams like bolton, blackbure and fulham are man u's omen teams!


----------



## Joel

Enigma said:


> The very fact it was a team with ambition is surely a sign that it _was_ a test? Chelsea have everything to worry about if they play such uninspiring football against decent sides in the way they set out against City. Anyone can see the easy start Chelsea have had, when they come up against some decent, top-half sides we can start talking about how well their season is going.


I would say it was more of a test for Man City. This was their chance to state whether they were pretenders, or whether they were to be taken serious. The need to win was waaaaaaaay more important for them, then it was for us. We don't need to prove anything in England. It is Europe where our "tests" lie.

Our tactics lacked urgency. It seemed like Carlo told the team that the draw is fine. But now that has backfired in our faces, I don't see why we will ever employ such a daft plan again.

Yes we have dispatched of "easy" teams with relative ease, but at the same time, we can look at Arsnal's loss to West Brom and Man Utd's draw with Bolton and question why neither of you have done the same to "easy" teams as we have?



Enigma said:


> Hypocritical about buying everyone too


Ahh, but I never said there was anything wrong in them doing so


----------



## T-C

O'Shea can fuck off, Evans can fuck off and on current form Rooney can fuck right off.

It's going to be the best of a bad bunch that wins the league again this season.


----------



## Renegade™

I cant understand why O'Shea and Evans are continually playing despite being relatively balls lately. Surely Wes and Rafael deserve a go, and Rio too hopefully.

Also, can Carrick and Anderson plz come back and give us some variation in midfield coz there is no way Scholes and Fletcher will be able to continue week in week out.


----------



## united_07

Rafael seems to be out of favour this season, dont think he has started a premier league match yet. Sometimes his inexperience shows as he dives in a lot or makes stupid challenges, but he is more threatening going forward and getting past the right winger similar to evra.


----------



## Renegade™

Nani also dives alot, not sure why that'd count against him really, but it is true he's still shown some in experience towards the end of last season, but the way O'Shea has played so far, I wouldn't mind seeing Rafael given a shot, or atleast bring back Wes to brwn a few people.


----------



## Medo

*I don't know what's Rooney proplem but he needs to wake up as well.

As for Evans and O'shea i just don't know why they still there ?! Why Ferg ?*


----------



## Kiz

Renegade™ said:


> Nani also dives alot, not sure why that'd count against him really, but it is true he's still shown some in experience towards the end of last season, but the way O'Shea has played so far, I wouldn't mind seeing Rafael given a shot, or atleast bring back Wes to brwn a few people.


I think he means diving into tackles, as in leaving his feet.


----------



## Nige™

Medo said:


> *I don't know what's Rooney proplem but he needs to wake up as well.*


You would think it's to do with what's going on in his personal life. He's getting hounded every day by the press for cheating on Coleen with that hooker, and of course all's not well at home because of that.

His form's been poor since the end of last season though, so maybe it's not all to do with the recent events. Whatever it is, he needs to pull his finger out even though it doesn't seem likely at the moment.


----------



## Medo

*^ Yea it is sad to see that bad attitude by players like him and Terry last year, anyway as you said he needs to focus on the field nothing else for United sakes!*


----------



## Kiz

I think it's also showing more than ever how sad the media is. It's Rooney's personal life. It's not like he did her out on the pitch, or something that was a direct affect to football itself. I can't blame him at all for being distracted, infact, I feel sorry for him. It's no one's business really, but everyone knows about it.


----------



## Tomkin

It was his choice to play football, hes getting paid over £100,000 a week so he should set a good example! 
The guy didn't give a fuck about England at the world cup and hes showing really how much he cares about man u.
Most overrated player in the prem right now.


----------



## dR1

lol shut up. Not giving a fuck and being injured are completely different. If you honestly believe Rooney doesn't care about England and/or Man Utd, you are absolutely clueless and know nothing about him, he's the most passionate England player there, well maybe except John Terry, it's not his fault he has terrible timing with injuries, both world cups he's barely fit but because the hopes of a nation rest on him, he pretty much HAS to play. He's basically Bryan Robson, except theres no David Platt to come in for him,.

Also, when you are 8-10 and dreaming of being a footballer and putting all the time in, do you really know what you are getting yourself in for? Really? No you just want to play football, you don't learn about the celebrity shit until you make it, and who's parents are going to warn them off earning thousands for the future of the family.

On a side note, I'm glad to see that someone supports there hometown club, good on you mate. I don't see why anyone in the world wouldn't want to support a relatively local team, like why pay just as much for travel as you do for a ticket to see a team?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I don't think you can question his commitment or blame him for his form during the World Cup. You may as well blame Torres for how he was at the World Cup as well. Its post-injury, it does happen. Right now though, I guess you can blame the media for how Rooney's been performing. You can even blame Rooney for getting involved with a prostitute. Had he been fit and not got injured in CL, you most likely would have seen the same scoring Rooney we saw pre-March at the World Cup.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Thats a bit harsh to say he didnt give a fuck about England, just because he was shite at the World Cup doesnt mean he didnt give a shit.
He's getting alot of shit now but even though its his private life the tabloid media got a hold of it so its no holds barred, Rooney has to put up with it. He got caught, now take the shitstorm and move on. It will be hard though.


----------



## Joel

Something I noticed in Man Utd's last couple of games: Everytime Nani fails to deliver a good cross, the players throw little tantrums at him.

Kind of feel for the guy. I know as a winger you should be able to cross, but it can't help his confidence when team mates are showing that they are getting frustrated with him.


----------



## Nige™

I've not noticed that about Nani, but they should lay off him if that's the case. It was his solo strike and cross for Owen's equaliser that saved them yesterday. He's been instrumental in a lot of their goals this year.


----------



## Enigma

No different to how Ronaldo was treated. In fact, when any of our forward players chooses the wrong decision or misses with a shot when there was a clear passing opportunity, the rest have a spaz out. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## #dealwithit

> It was his choice to play football, hes getting paid over £100,000 a week so he should set a good example!
> The guy didn't give a fuck about England at the world cup and hes showing really how much he cares about man u.
> Most overrated player in the prem right now.


I actually agree that Rooney is very overrated, and find his whole chest beating badge kissing antics rather contrived. However I still think your post is rubbish merely for the first sentence.

The whole notion that upon becoming a professional sportsman one should have to live up to the public's standards of what is and isn't a good example. I don't have a whole lot of sympathy for him given that he's all to happy to live his life in the public eye when it suits him, and garner a lot of good publicity, so why shouldn't he expect it when his private life isn't too rosy. In that sense Rooney could learn a thing or two from Scholes.

It just annoys me so much when people moralise about what sportsmen do in their private lives. When John Terry goes about pissing in nightclubs, that's fair enough as that's his behavior in public. When Joey Barton beats up people in public, again, swipe away, he's done that in public, and therefore the public deserve an expanation. However if Rooney cheats on his wife with a hooker, then that's simply an issue between himself, his wife and the hooker. I don't see how him being a footballer gives the public and the media the right to get involved and start meddling in his private life.


----------



## Tomkin

St. Stephen said:


> It just annoys me so much when people moralise about what sportsmen do in their private lives. When John Terry goes about pissing in nightclubs, that's fair enough as that's his behavior in public. When Joey Barton beats up people in public, again, swipe away, he's done that in public, and therefore the public deserve an expanation. However if Rooney cheats on his wife with a hooker, then that's simply an issue between himself, his wife and the hooker. I don't see how him being a footballer gives the public and the media the right to get involved and start meddling in his private life.


I couldn't care less about what any footballer does in his spare time, It's not me who is writing or telling everyone about his personal life. But Rooney knew when he did it there would be a good chance in the press finding out, so it's his own fault. The media earn money from starting "big" stories about these "stars" so why wouldn't they print something about a big time footballer? He knew all this so if he can't behave himself then he should accept whats going to happen to him. If everything is affecting him on the football pitch then he shouldn't be playing, but no he wants the attention. It isn't right for the press to be taking pictures of his wife and everything but thats what they get paid to do so they do it.


----------



## Jon Staley

Josh McEachran looked like a very good young player for Chelsea in the 15 minutes or so he played vs City on the weekend. Hopefully we see more of him this season.

I marked for Cory Evans being on the bench in midweek vs. Rangers too, I just want to add. 

Everyone should get off Rooney's case. It's only a prostitute (or two) - you could argue he was doing the responsible thing. If he's got all that building up inside him then it's best to get it all out in the way he did, and not get into a full-blown relationship like Mr Terry.

LOL at Titus Bramble roasting a girl with his own brother. That's pretty sick.

For any Scottish football fans, specifically Rangers - can someone let me in on why John Fleck rarely plays?


----------



## Joel

The JPH said:


> Josh McEachran looked like a very good young player for Chelsea in the 15 minutes or so he played vs City on the weekend. Hopefully we see more of him this season.
> 
> I marked for Cory Evans being on the bench in midweek vs. Rangers too, I just want to add.
> 
> Everyone should get off Rooney's case. It's only a prostitute (or two) - *you could argue he was doing the responsible thing. If he's got all that building up inside him then it's best to get it all out in the way he did, and not get into a full-blown relationship like Mr Terry.*
> 
> LOL at Titus Bramble roasting a girl with his own brother. That's pretty sick.
> 
> For any Scottish football fans, specifically Rangers - can someone let me in on why John Fleck rarely plays?


Rooney kept going back to her with gifts and shit. I think it's fair to say she was more than just a prostitute to him.

But as I've said already, I couldn't care less what they do in their personal lives. Yes, cheating is wrong, but it happens (not nice, but true).

And yeah, McEachran is an exciting prospect. But he is only 17, so we don't want to rush him and put his development at risk.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Glad other people were impressed by McEachran as well. I might be wrong, but I think he is a holding midfielder. If he develops a nice attacking ability, he can probably be a good Lampard replacement. Obviously too early to speak, but maybe so.


----------



## Joel

He's more of a central midfielder than a holding one. I just think Carlo has deployed him there, so that he can see how the other attackers play. He can also play left wing.

Hoping he gets more game time tomorrow. Ramires needs to learn fast that there is no time to keep the ball in the Premier League. I think he'll become a quality player for us though. Just going to take time.


----------



## Jon Staley

Yeah, apparently he has been told to 'get forward more' which would suggest he's more of a deep-lying midfielder. His passing ability looks very good and he's got good skill on the ball it would seem.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Nige™ said:


> I've not noticed that about Nani, but they should lay off him if that's the case. It was his solo strike and cross for Owen's equaliser that saved them yesterday. He's been instrumental in a lot of their goals this year.


You can't forget his cross against Everton to Fletcher a few weeks ago too. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## T-C

Nani has been our second best attacking player this season. Not that he has much competition, but still, he has been good. He has been good since Arsenal away last season to be fair.


----------



## Renegade™

> Something I noticed in Man Utd's last couple of games: Everytime Nani fails to deliver a good cross, the players throw little tantrums at him.


It's mainly Berbs with Nani, as it was a few years ago with Ruud and Ronaldo. The strikers get into the box and expect service, not for the winger to then fuck up by trying to be too fancy, however I should say that Nani's been extremely effective despite one or two over done moments.


----------



## starship.paint

I'm a Utd fan and I'm very displeased about Nani learning something from Ronaldo... 

diving. :cuss:


----------



## dR1

Oh right yeah, because that all started with Ronaldo didn't it? smfh


----------



## Enigma

I miss Ronaldo


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ronaldo will be back. Madrid is just a fling, he stills loves us! :no:


----------



## Kiz

A fling with major benefits.


----------



## Jamie1™

Too the John Fleck question. He's injured, still got a couple of week left, got injured in pre season.


----------



## Joel

Renegade™ said:


> It's mainly Berbs with Nani, as it was a few years ago with Ruud and Ronaldo. The strikers get into the box and expect service, not for the winger to then fuck up by trying to be too fancy, however I should say that Nani's been extremely effective despite one or two over done moments.


Yeah, it was Berbatov who I noticed doing it the most. O'Shea tried to do it at the end of the last game too, which made me laugh.

I am actually starting to like Nani. Still goes down too easy, but he has shown good mental strength to turn around a lot of critics.


----------



## Chingo Bling

lmao


----------



## Joel

That red card for Karl Henry was LOOOOOOOOOOONG overdue.


----------



## united_07

united team

United v Sunderland: Van Der Sar, Rafael, Ferdinand, Vidic, O'Shea, Nani, Fletcher, Scholes, Anderson, Macheda, Owen
United Subs: Evra, Berbatov, Smalling, Chicharito, Gibson, Kuszczak, Bebe

cant understand why evra and berbatov arent in the first 11, they both have a 2 week break after this as neither play in international matches atm


----------



## Enigma

Kiko/Owen could be brilliant or could be terrible. At least they're getting a start though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Its pretty weird. I'm hearing Rooney says he's fit, but Fergie refused to choose him. Berb not starting is weird too.

Well anyways, come on Darren Bent! 

edit- United were dreadful that first half. They really did nothing at all, and I'm certain Owen and Macheda are invisible. Sunderland have been pretty good, and could in all honesty take three points (hopefully) today. Fergie is gonna bring on Berbatov at some point, surely. Also likely to see Hernandez as well.


----------



## Medo

*Where's Man United ?!*


----------



## CC91

On paper Arsenal don't have a chance tommorow, but who knows what will happen:

No Fabregas

No Van Persie

No Vermaelen

Clichy playing crap

Fabianski...

Song Zidane...

No Walcott

and Drogba will play


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Very forgettable performance from United, and the game was dreadful at times. Good result though, hopefully Chelsea can get a win tomorrow and get a comfortable lead at top.


----------



## Even Flow

Damn. We just can't seem to get an away win in the Premiership and us dropping points will cost us at the end of the season.


----------



## Medo

*It's over United, congrats to Chelsea.*


----------



## united_07

Bad attacking performance from united, cant understand why fergie doesnt stick with the players playing well, berbatov should have started that match. Again Macheda does nothing in a premier league match.
Only positive was the performance of the defence.


----------



## Enigma

Anyone saying the title race is over is a complete and utter gimp and doesn't understand football.


That said, why we bother with Owen in these games, I'll never know.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Medo said:


> *It's over United, congrats to Chelsea.*


I can be a moaner but Jesus, have some fucking faith fpalm

Anyway, we were toothless today. 2 clean sheets away from home is a positive after our defensive problems but why was Berbs on the bench? I can understand Evra because he's been shite lately but leaving our top scorer on the bench against a side who regularly takes points off the big boys was puzzling, maybe he had a knock.
Last week, I said I'd take a point so I'm not too depressed.
West Brom, bend over because someones due an ass-pounding


----------



## Destiny

ManU were good defensively but apart from that, they never really caused much threat up front.

Felt for Sunderland, they were unlucky not to get a win.


----------



## Medo

*@ Enigma ~ no need for comments like that, you have the right to agree or not but please respect other's opinions.*




Silent Alarm said:


> I can be a moaner but Jesus, have some fucking faith fpalm
> 
> Anyway, we were toothless today. 2 clean sheets away from home is a positive after our defensive problems but why was Berbs on the bench? I can understand Evra because he's been shite lately but leaving our top scorer on the bench against a side who regularly takes points off the big boys was puzzling, maybe he had a knock.
> Last week, I said I'd take a point so I'm not too depressed.
> West Brom, bend over because someones due an ass-pounding


*Ahh i understand what are you saying but the fact that i am so upset with United performance this season, fuck we can't win outside OT, too many poits we lost and there isn't any good sign for any improvement any soon !

That's my little opinion anyway....*


----------



## Desecrated

Manchester United will definately regret not signing an attacking midfielder. Its going to limit their game so much. Rafael van der Vaart was avalible this season, and is playing very well for Tottenham.


----------



## CC91

Arsenal’s recent record against Chelsea and Manchester United since their win at Stamford Bridge in November 2008: P9 W0 D1 L8 F5 A20.


----------



## Jamie1™

I personally don't give Arsenal any chance tommorow but stranger things have certainly happened. I'd still say Chelsea will run away with a 2 or 3 goal win. Drogba dominating as usual. Don't really know what to think of United, i certianly wouldn't rule them out but theres no doubt they're deteriorating. I still think they'll come closest to Chelsea if they don't improve and win the league. 

The four away games they've had so far. Only ones i can think is Sunderland today, Everton and Bolton are three games any United side would have struggled with.


----------



## Magsimus

Trip to Manchester City tomorrow, that should be... fun?

:argh:


----------



## Mikey Damage

I usually look forward to ARsenal/Chelsea ... but tomorrow is going to suck ass. 

Ugh.


----------



## dR1

Enigma said:


> Anyone saying the title race is over is a complete and utter gimp and doesn't understand football.


Someone who probably chooses United over their local(or at least closest Prem team) team probably shouldn't say things like "doesn't understand football".

City have more chance of winning the title than Utd at this point, which is a shame, because I fucking hate the fact that Chelsea and City could be 1-2 over proper teams like Arsenal, Man Utd and even Liverpool :/


----------



## lic05

One question for the english folks: does anyone know if people chanted something at Salcido during Fullham's game?


----------



## Destiny

It will be hard for Arsenal tonight considering alot of key players are possibly out. But anything can happen. Hoping for a good contest.


----------



## Renegade™

> Someone who probably chooses United over their local(or at least closest Prem team) team probably shouldn't say things like "doesn't understand football".


Who the fuck are you to criticize who someone chooses to follow? There isn't this magical rule that you MUST support your local team at birth and anyone who doesn't is breaking the law like some of you muppets seem to act like there is. Apparently everyone who doesn't follow a successful side has this opinion and thinks that "atleast I'm a real fan, I support my local club" makes them better. It's just a stupid excuse to try and get on their high horse.

onto the performance from Utd tho, that was balls. Absolute balls. I have never been impressed with Macheda at all, really don't see him being anything special, he was utter gash last night and time is on his side atleast for developing, but he could do with a loan out deal next season to get some experience. I'd rather have seen Welbeck given more of a chance this season and being played up front, not out on the left like Fergie has wasted him before. Fletcher was rubbish again too, he had a good season last year but so far this season he's regressed, Scholes couldn't get time to control the game and Anderson was meh. Atleast Rio got in 90 mins, but man do we lack some quality out wide, Nani played well, but NO left winger/midfielder at all today, and with Giggs out, all we really have is Park (who's awful on the wings now anyways), Obertan and Bebe. Surely Obertan deserves a go now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

dR1 said:


> Someone who probably chooses United over their local(or at least closest Prem team) team probably shouldn't say things like "doesn't understand football".


Don't get dizzy up there on your high horse 8*D


----------



## dR1

I'm not the one saying people "don't understand football" just because I can't handle the truth. So don't give me high horse shit, Man Utd fans are just as bad in their own way.

Yes, the fact that people don't support a close club to them irritates me, but it irritates me more that people just happen to pick the best team even though they have more than successful teams closer to them, I hate going to London and seeing more Man Utd shirts than I do Chelsea/Arsenal/Spurs combined, that's downright embarrassing, not only are those fans having to pay twice as much just to go and watch a game because of travel, they also have to sit in a corner when one of the London teams do well and watch the locals around revel in LOCAL PRIDE, there is nothing better than celebrating something as a City/Town and legit being involved in it. Sure theres no rule against it, but you don't know what you are missing out on not supporting your local team. (Obviously if you are from abroad, this doesn't really matter, that's a different case really since Man Utd would be the main team shown and shit.)

It's no surprise that 90% of fans from other teams all pretty much say the same thing and pretty much the only fans that do get annoyed by others saying things about it are....shockingly....out of towner Man Utd fans.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Sigh. You pretend there's some zoning rule to who you support. People may support soccer teams for different reasons, such as their parents supported them thus the person has from a very young age. They may support the first team they see when getting into the sport for the first time. They may support a team just because they like their look. The point is that no one point is more important than the last, and that people can support any team they like. It has nothing to do with understanding soccer. Unless, of course, you don't understand that soccer is now a global game that reaches out beyond zoning rivalries.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I feel confident about today's game. Cesc out (while unfortunate) makes me feel better. If we don't pick up three points here, and stretch that lead I'll be pissed. Really hope Drogba just goes out and perform like he regularly does against The Gunners.


----------



## Kenny

Chelsea will roll them 3 or 4-0.

I understand the whole argument about team support, only thing I don't like is "sheep support", whereby you just follow the glory without knowing a fucking thing about anyone or anything in the team.

BIG MATCH AGAINST BLACKPOOL :side:....


----------



## Destiny

King Kenny said:


> BIG MATCH AGAINST BLACKPOOL :side:....


Indeed.


----------



## Kenny

Depressing times. 

I hope...

Reina

Johnson - Kyriagos - Agger - Kelly

Lucas-------Meireles

Kuyt---Gerrard-----Cole

Torres

but what am i saying, carragher, skrtel and poulsen will all play ahead of lucas, agger and kyriagos. i hope kelly plays though, hes shown alot of potential. 

maxi, jova, ngog, babel, jones, pachecho, lucas subs.


----------



## Kiz

dR1 said:


> I'm not the one saying people "don't understand football" just because I can't handle the truth. So don't give me high horse shit, Man Utd fans are just as bad in their own way.
> 
> Yes, the fact that people don't support a close club to them irritates me, but it irritates me more that people just happen to pick the best team even though they have more than successful teams closer to them, I hate going to London and seeing more Man Utd shirts than I do Chelsea/Arsenal/Spurs combined, that's downright embarrassing, not only are those fans having to pay twice as much just to go and watch a game because of travel, they also have to sit in a corner when one of the London teams do well and watch the locals around revel in LOCAL PRIDE, there is nothing better than celebrating something as a City/Town and legit being involved in it. Sure theres no rule against it, but you don't know what you are missing out on not supporting your local team. (Obviously if you are from abroad, this doesn't really matter, that's a different case really since Man Utd would be the main team shown and shit.)
> 
> It's no surprise that 90% of fans from other teams all pretty much say the same thing and pretty much the only fans that do get annoyed by others saying things about it are....shockingly....out of towner Man Utd fans.


I've liked City since 2007. I'm not from Manchester. I'm not from England either. Am I allowed to go for them, or do I need to run it by you first?

Tool.


----------



## Renegade™

> It's no surprise that 90% of fans from other teams all pretty much say the same thing and pretty much the only fans that do get annoyed by others saying things about it are....shockingly....out of towner Man Utd fans.


It's because we hear it ALL THE TIME from you "real fans".


----------



## Destiny

King Kenny said:


> Depressing times.
> 
> I hope...
> 
> Reina
> 
> Johnson - Kyriagos - Agger - Kelly
> 
> Lucas-------Meireles
> 
> Kuyt---Gerrard-----Cole
> 
> Torres
> 
> but what am i saying, carragher, skrtel and poulsen will all play ahead of lucas, agger and kyriagos. i hope kelly plays though, hes shown alot of potential.
> 
> maxi, jova, ngog, babel, jones, pachecho, lucas subs.


Its beyond depressing.

I think he will play.....

Reina
Johnson Agger Kyrgiakos Carragher
Kuyt Gerrard Poulsen Cole
Meireles

.
.
.
.
.
.
Torres

Something along those lines lol


----------



## BkB Hulk

We need Ngog on instead of Meireles. Irrespective of individual talent, the team simply works better when Ngog is out there. He provides a much better link between the midfield and Torres.


----------



## united_07

its stupid the concept that fans should only support their local team, if a team wants to get bigger it has to gain more fans from outside of the city, it has to expand.


----------



## Medo

*Chelese/Arsenal should be fun to watch, i expect Chelsea to win 3-1


:side:*


----------



## Enigma

dR1 said:


> Someone who probably chooses United over their local(or at least closest Prem team) team probably shouldn't say things like "doesn't understand football".


Oh fuck off you boring little c*nt, find something useful to discuss instead of rubbing your 'local team' agenda in everyone's faces.


----------



## Vader

People who moan about teams having supporters outside of their own city are jealous at the fact that their own team is incapable of expanding out of their own stadium and its surrounding area.


----------



## Nige™

The Rated R One said:


> People who moan about teams having supporters outside of their own city are jealous at the fact that their own team is incapable of expanding out of their own stadium and its surrounding area.


I think that's a bit of an overreaction.

I don't know why it bothers so many people for example that there are Man United fans across the country. They're arguably the biggest club in the world, and seeing they were so successful during the 90's, a lot of people my age were going to support them wherever they lived.

Saying that, I personally don't know how you can support a team that you can't go and watch. For you guys in Australia & America, it's understandable though unless you're made of money and love a regular long haul flight!


----------



## Jamie1™

The point that you must support your local team is stupid. Most people are born into supporting a certain team and choose to follow them no matter where they live. It's upto yourself who you want to support.


----------



## Magsimus

Suspected broken ankle/leg for Ben Arfa, yet De Jong's still on the pitch


----------



## Tomkin

HAHAHA you united fans are so easy to wind up! 

Why don't you just admit you support man u for the glory? there is nothing wrong in doing that you can still be a fan, you will have to have the consequences of that being bought up though in every argument 

Back to football, matty etherington deserves a place in an England set up with his recent performances, wish capello would give him a chance!


----------



## Enigma

I'm actually considering switching to support Chelsea to be honest...I like the look of their shirt, plus they'll be winning everything this year. If I change now, it won't be too obvious.


----------



## Jamie1™

Tomkim - Your daft.


----------



## Kenny

Newcastle doing pretty well.


----------



## dR1

Kizza said:


> I've liked City since 2007. I'm not from Manchester. I'm not from England either. Am I allowed to go for them, or do I need to run it by you first?
> 
> Tool.


I said abroad is a different thing. Can you not read?

Tool.




Renegade™;8904609 said:


> It's because we hear it ALL THE TIME from you "real fans".


Where have I once said I am a 'real fan'? I wasn't the one telling someone they "don't understand football", and yes you will hear it all the time, and deservingly so. Many people support Man Utd because of their heritage I agree, but that covers about at most 5% of their out of town fans, the other 95% support them either because they were "the first team they saw" or just because they were winning.




Enigma said:


> Oh fuck off you boring little c*nt, find something useful to discuss instead of rubbing your 'local team' agenda in everyone's faces.












Sounds like someone can dish it but can't take it.



tomkim4 said:


> HAHAHA you united fans are so easy to wind up!


Agreed, even easier than Liverpool despite the fact that they are in the relegation zone.


----------



## united_07

tomkim4 said:


> HAHAHA you united fans are so easy to wind up!
> 
> Why don't you just admit you support man u for the glory? there is nothing wrong in doing that you can still be a fan, you will have to have the consequences of that being bought up though in ever argument
> 
> Back to football, matty etherington deserves a place in an England set up with his recent performances, wish capello would give him a chance!


so you just assume everyone from outside of manchester only supports united for the glory, well lucky for you, as you seem to hate these glory fans, you wont be getting any of them at stoke
I started supporting united when they hadnt won the league for 26 years, so how is that glory hunting? ive been to old Trafford plenty of times, and i also have been to my local team's matches hundreds of times


----------



## Kenny

I always love these arguments. Brings out the true passion of the fans.


----------



## Destiny

Not a bad game between City and Castle. Castle doing a very good job. 


I was pretty spot on:
Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Kyrgiakos, Skrtel, Poulsen, Gerrard, Cole, Meireles, Torres, Kuyt. 
Subs: Jones, Maxi, Jovanovic, Lucas, Spearing, Ngog, Kelly.


----------



## Kenny

Yeah....carra on the left...expect to see meireles on the right.... fuck sake...


----------



## united_07

How the fuck did De Jong get away with that challenge without even a booking


----------



## Tomkin

united_07 said:


> so you just assume everyone from outside of manchester only supports united for the glory, well lucky for you, as you seem to hate these glory fans, you wont be getting any of them at stoke
> I started supporting united when they hadnt won the league for 26 years, so how is that glory hunting? ive been to old Trafford plenty of times, and i also have been to my local team's matches hundreds of times


Did I say everyone outside manchester is a glory hunter? NO
If you aren't, why are you getting involved then? it shouldn't bother you in the slightest!!
haha oooo that really hurt you big man u fan bringing out the stoke are shit card, Just wait till we win the prem and laugh in your faces!


----------



## dR1

united_07 said:


> I started supporting united when they hadnt won the league for 26 years, so how is that glory hunting? ive been to old Trafford plenty of times, and i also have been to my local team's matches hundreds of times


Somehow I don't believe that. I'd hazard a guess you were born in 88 or later.....therefor just no, if anything they would of been winning the title in the first season you would of remembered and being the posterboys for the new Premiership/Sky era. If I'm wrong and you are like 25, then that's cool too bro.


----------



## Destiny

King Kenny said:


> Yeah....carra on the left...expect to see meireles on the right.... fuck sake...


Meireles on the right is a bad idea. Hope he plays in behind Torres. We'll see what Liverpool has in store for us tonight


----------



## united_07

dR1 said:


> *Somehow I don't believe that*. I'd hazard a guess you were born in 88 or later.....therefor just no, if anything they would of been winning the title in the first season you would of remembered and being the posterboys for the new Premiership/Sky era. If I'm wrong and you are like 25, then that's cool too bro.


yeah cos i'd lie about that  i didnt have a choice who i supported, my dad and his dad both support united, im always told by them i was gonna be called bryan after bryan robson.
The whole glory hunting thing annoys me, as fans of lower teams like to class anyone who supports a team who wins something a glory hunter, i dont know perhaps its jealousy? 

btw who do you support?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Torres injured again.

Ngog on. Watching an hour of this game until Chelsea/Arsenal starts.


----------



## [email protected]

the Citizens are actually 2nd of Premier League...they take 7 points vs Chelsea/Liverpool/Tottenham.

Wow.


----------



## Magsimus

Hope Martin Atkinson enjoyed his afternoon playing for Man City...

Two horrible penalty decisions and no card for De Jong 

Also absolutely gutted about the Ben Arfa injury, our best player could be out for a very long time.


----------



## Enigma

tomkim4 said:


> Just wait till we win the prem and laugh in your faces!


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

I was born in '88, I live in Ireland and I support Man United .

Oh and I know they'll probably go on to win 4-1 or something but at the moment :lmao Liverpool


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

2-0 Blackpool. Liverpool probably won't come back


----------



## Kiz

Wait till Blackpool win the prem and laugh in your faces.


----------



## Silent Alarm

''GET ME THE TANK!!!!'' :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

Blackpool are a decent side tbf, a lot better than they're given credit for.

[/Excuse for them beating us]:side:


----------



## Rush

i'm sad  missed the start, what injury did Torres pick up?


----------



## Kenny

Fucking pathetic. Hodgson out


----------



## reDREDD

So in honour of tradition, Fabregas is injured again today right?


----------



## united_07

C'mon arsenal

should have scored from that header just now


----------



## Silent Alarm

Will Hodgson get the sack if he loses this? I still think they'll win, just feels like one of them games unfortunately.


----------



## Devildude

I don't think we can actually afford to sack Woy-Woy even if we wanted to.

Sad times.


----------



## Desecrated

I thought Liverpool would lose. Dunno how, just expected it. Not over yet, but, at most, they are getting a draw. I also expect Man City to finish 2nd. While the season isn't over, I believe it will end up like,

1. Chelsea
2. City
3. United
4. Arsenal
5. Spurs


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Great stuff from Drogba. I'm impressed with Ramires. Arsenal have played well, and I think they probably will equalize.


----------



## Kiz

Maybe in Liverpool's case, the players can, like, you know, perform to a standard expected of a great team? Instead of placing all the blame at the feet of Roy, just like what happened to Rafa.

It's not just going to turn around like that. Give it time.


----------



## reDREDD

Drogba finds the back of the next yet again, sometimes I think he scores just for the Lulz against Aresnal. And I definitely am starting to believe Ramires was worth the purchase.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool lose  but well done Blackpool, terrific result.


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> Drogba finds the back of the next yet again, sometimes I think he scores just for the Lulz against Aresnal. And I definitely am starting to believe Ramires was worth the purchase.


He has a lot of talent. He just needs to get used to the Premier League. When he learns that he can't have as much time on the ball as he can in Portugal, he'll be a big player for us.

Typical Chelsea vs Arsenal game so far. Arsenal having good chances, Chelsea going one up. More of the same please.


----------



## Medo

*lol @ Liverpool losing to Blackpool :lmao

God, what an amazing goal that was by Drogba.*


----------



## Destiny

I dont know what to think anymore. Terrible.


----------



## Rush

fuck off Medo. just cause you guys did fucking amazingly against Sunderland, oh wait...

woeful stuff from Liverpool. i think we should start everygame with 5 mins to go. again we could've got a goal at the death but a beauty of a save stopped us from getting a point.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson

Can't really see Arsenal turning this around. Drogba will more than likely pop up and score a 2nd.

Love from your top fella, Hollywood Johnson.


----------



## Destiny

Sticksy said:


> woeful stuff from Liverpool. i think we should start everygame with 5 mins to go. again we could've got a goal at the death but a beauty of a save stopped us from getting a point.


and we need to be behind by two goals in order play good soccer. Happened against United and Blackpool.

Woyful. No pun intended.


----------



## reDREDD

You really gotta wonder whats happening in Liverpool. Especially with Torres.


----------



## Medo

Sticksy said:


> *fuck off Medo.* just cause you guys did fucking amazingly against Sunderland, oh wait...
> 
> woeful stuff from Liverpool. i think we should start everygame with 5 mins to go. again we could've got a goal at the death but a beauty of a save stopped us from getting a point.


*hehe atleast United still didn't lose in any match yet, good luck with your 6 points in 7 matches 


Ohh wait i forgot that we already beat you.... *


----------



## Destiny

redeadening said:


> You really gotta wonder whats happening in Liverpool. Especially with Torres.


Seems as though Torres is leaving. Couldnt believe he got injured again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Aresenal maintaining intense pressure. Arggh. That equalizer is coming.

Fuck Anelka, you can't miss that.


----------



## Medo

*Wow what a miss by Anelka *


----------



## Rush

Destiny said:


> and we need to be behind by two goals in order play good soccer. Happened against United and Blackpool.
> 
> Woyful. No pun intended.


yeah pretty much. i wouldn't have dreamed of saying this a year ago but N'Gog needs more gametime. Torres is fucked in the head atm.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson

Anelka couldn't finish his dinner.


----------



## Destiny

Sticksy said:


> yeah pretty much. i wouldn't have dreamed of saying this a year ago but N'Gog needs more gametime. Torres is fucked in the head atm.


True. At least N'Gog is willing to give it his best, even though he isn't the greatest of players.

Our most dangerous player today was kyrgiakos... its saying something. fpalm


----------



## Rush

Medo said:


> *hehe atleast United still didn't lose in any match yet, good luck with your 6 points in 7 matches
> 
> 
> Ohh wait i forgot that we already beat you.... *


and it took an outstanding performance from Berbatov to do that. You've dropped points against Bolton, Fulham, Sunderland and Everton, you guys are fucking fantastic though and will win the premiership easily. right? right?


----------



## united_07

Sticksy said:


> and it took an outstanding performance from Berbatov to do that. You've dropped points against Bolton, Fulham, Sunderland and Everton, you guys are fucking fantastic though and will win the premiership easily. right? right?


we are third, liverpool are third from bottom, its obvious who is doing better at the moment


----------



## Medo

*Bad luck for Cole being offside there by a slight.*


----------



## Rush

united_07 said:


> we are third, liverpool are third from bottom, its obvious who is doing better at the moment


yeah i'm not arguing that in the slightest. we're struggling hard atm but trying to needle us when you guys are clearly way off what you should be performing like is a bit ironic to me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

ALEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Game winner, fuck yeah


----------



## Medo

*It's over 2-0*


----------



## reDREDD

Hell yeah. Good recovery from the last week.

It proves the point basically, Chelsea's only real weakness is City and Tevez.


----------



## Joel

What a fucking goal from Alex. Absolutely killed it.

Great weekend. Would have been better if the referee in the Man City vs Newcastle match didn't bottle it, but forget that.


----------



## Enigma

Liverpool Football Club. Amazing. 8*D

What a free kick from Alex though


----------



## T-C

Liverpool are the only thing that I'm enjoying about this season so far.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Can't see Torres sticking around much longer if them sort of results carry on.
Rafa must be having a laugh


----------



## Mikey Damage

sigh.

turned it off after drogba's goal. knew it was done with after that.

this is going to be a long year.


----------



## T-C

Considering his side got beaten by Roma last week and only managed a draw with Juve today I greatly doubt he is laughing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

and that's not your father's Juve, neither. Rafa must be feeling it right now.

I can't even enjoy Liverpool's failures. Fucking Chelsea. Fucking City. Fucking Arsenal.


----------



## dR1

T-C said:


> Considering his side got beaten by Roma last week and only managed a draw with Juve today I greatly doubt he is laughing.


Yet they'll still win the Italian League with ease and probably be last 4 at least in the CL considering how well Rafa does in that and now legit has a great squad(which he didn't have at Liverpool and Valencia's wasn't as good as this one either, Mendieta/Ayala/Aimar were pretty fucking outstanding back then though), I'm sure Rafa is rofl'ing at Liverpools situation and the fact he got a shit ton of money for being fired.


----------



## Role Model

Boring predictable weekend.


----------



## Nige™

dR1 said:


> Yet they'll still win the Italian League with ease and probably be last 4 at least in the CL considering how well Rafa does in that and now legit has a great squad(which he didn't have at Liverpool and Valencia's wasn't as good as this one either, Mendieta/Ayala/Aimar were pretty fucking outstanding back then though), I'm sure Rafa is rofl'ing at Liverpools situation and the fact he got a shit ton of money for being fired.


Tell that to the Liverpool fans who saw them crumble in the group stage last year!

He's got a good squad at Inter and they should go deep but it's too early to say, and the draw might not go in their favour. Yeah Rafa's done okay a few years in the Champions League, but he's also had some bad years like last year, the year before wasn't that great either when they got bummed at home to Chelsea, and 2006 against Benfica when they lost 2-0 at home in the second leg.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Have just seen De Jongs challenge on Ben Arfa, awful tackle. Thats two legs that dirty bastard has broke in the space of 7 or 8 months plus trying to cave in Alonso's chest during the World Cup final.
I dont mind hard fair challenges but De Jong is a dangerous player, in a bad way.


----------



## dR1

Nige™;8910599 said:


> Tell that to the Liverpool fans who saw them crumble in the group stage last year!
> 
> He's got a good squad at Inter and they should go deep but it's too early to say, and the draw might not go in their favour. Yeah Rafa's done okay a few years in the Champions League, but he's also had some bad years like last year, the year before wasn't that great either when they got bummed at home to Chelsea, and 2006 against Benfica when they lost 2-0 at home in the second leg.


I don't know many Liverpool fans who wouldn't agree that he's not a superb European manager. Liverpool, with that team, had no right being in the final either time. His record speaks for itself, 2xFinals and a QF in 3 times with Valencia. A win, a final, a SF, a QF in his 6 years at Liverpool. Quarters or better 7 times in a 9 attempts? Not exactly bad is it?

It's not like the best manager himself hasn't had problems, 2 second round losses when he had far superior team to what Rafa's ever had.


----------



## Magsimus

Silent Alarm said:


> Have just seen De Jongs challenge on Ben Arfa, awful tackle. Thats two legs that dirty bastard has broke in the space of 7 or 8 months plus trying to cave in Alonso's chest during the World Cup final.
> I dont mind hard fair challenges but De Jong is a dangerous player, in a bad way.


I've got no time for dirty players like that, Karl Henry is just as bad. Talented players like Ben Arfa getting done by rash tackles pisses me off, especially since we have now lost our best player for God knows how long.


----------



## Liam Miller

De Jong's a dirty piece of shit always has been always will be


----------



## Kiz

Magsimus said:


> I've got no time for dirty players like that, Karl Henry is just as bad. Talented players like Ben Arfa getting done by rash tackles pisses me off, especially since we have now lost our best player for God knows how long.


7-8 months apparently.


----------



## Renegade™

Awful news for such an exiciting player, he's got a bit of a c*ntish attitude about him Ben Arfa, but he's damn well talented and that's a blow for him and Newcastle.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Never a good thing when a talented, exciting player gets hurt. Regardless of club.

De Jong is a piece of shit. I liked him once upon a time.

Then he broke Stuart Holden's fibula.

Then he karate kicked Xabi Alonso.

And now, the Ben Arfa leg break.

If he got a severe injury, and had to miss ten months ... I'd shed no tear. In fact, I might smile.


----------



## Kiz

Well, he got a new contract from Man City, giving him a pay rise from 80k a week.

At least the Netherlands dropped him, he was very lucky in the World Cup Final not to totally fuck the Netherlands up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Well if karma exists this prick will be on the end of a leg-snapping tackle sooner rather than later.
I have no qualms about wishing it upon him, he clearly doesn't give a shit that he's shortening careers.
Bastards like him have no place in football.


----------



## Magsimus

Kizza said:


> 7-8 months apparently.


Could very well have played his last game for us then. FFS.


----------



## impjim

Now I'm not a Man city fan but I can't help but love players like De Jong. I support a League 2 team (lincoln city if anyone cares) and you see that type of player pretty much all the time. In fact one of our players suffered a broken leg last year. Guess the only difference is Ben Arfa is gonna get paid ridiculous amounts for the privilege.

Might not be a popular view but hey I'd rather have a player who isn't afraid to get stuck in with some really hard possibly threatening tackles than a player who is just completely terrible. In the Premier league you don't get them too often though


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

lol


----------



## Kiz

Isn't that Modric?

I'm confused.


----------



## Renegade™

> Well, he got a new contract from Man City, giving him a pay rise from 80k a week.


Absolutley disgusting really, De Jong doesn't deserve the 80k he was getting. Maybe he deserves half of that, but then again if Yaya Toure is able to earn what, 200k a week, then hell might aswell freeze over now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Rejoice Liverpool fans, your club has been sold. All the media outlets are saying so anyway.
The buyer is the owner of the Boston Red Sox.
Yanks out.......and one in.


----------



## Kiz

Renegade™ said:


> Absolutley disgusting really, De Jong doesn't deserve the 80k he was getting. Maybe he deserves half of that, but then again if Yaya Toure is able to earn what, 200k a week, then hell might aswell freeze over now.


Eh, Man City are in a great position financially, and they obviously want to hold onto him. From that aspect it makes sense, but from a moral perspective, not really.


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> Rejoice Liverpool fans, your club has been sold. All the media outlets are saying so anyway.
> The buyer is the owner of the Boston Red Sox.
> Yanks out.......and one in.


Gillett & Hicks are trying to sack Christian Purslow, the MD so they can regain control of the club. The Chairman, Martin broughton's taking legal action because he has written proof in his contract that he has the final say over the sale of the club, as that's why he was brought in anyway.

If no one knew it already but those two yanky bastards are both nasty pieces of work. As much as we joke about Liverpool, no one wants to see a football club being run like it has since they took over.

Let's hope it goes through like it's supposed on 15th October I believe.

*Edit:* http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9064599.stm


----------



## Enigma

Liverpool make me lolololololol


----------



## Mikey Damage

Pretty awesome how LFC supporters wanted Americans out ...


now they get three new ones. Maybe they'll be better than the old ones.


----------



## dR1

Yes, they wanted clueless Americans out and replaced with owners who are competent, which is what they are getting, so what's the problem?

This move will pretty much leave Man Utd as the most unsecure top 5/6 team pretty much, and then Arsenal, but Arsenal's debt won't cripple them in a few years.


----------



## Enigma

Until Sheikhy baby gets bored of City and fucks off.


----------



## reDREDD

Anyone else hear about the 90 million pound bid for Pique?


----------



## S-Mac

redeadening said:


> Anyone else hear about the 90 million pound bid for Pique?


No im guessing it City thats making that bid?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Anyone seen that Mike Jeffries ''Dear Mr. Hicks'' video on youtube?
It has to be one of the most cringeworthy, unintentionally hilarious videos on the web.
''Dear Tom Hicks, We gave you The Beatles and this is how you repay us...'' fuck off :lmao


----------



## Enigma

Watched it earlier, it's hilarious :lmao



redeadening said:


> Anyone else hear about the 90 million pound bid for Pique?


Heard about this too; ridiculous price, never worth that much and nobody would ever in their right mind even put in a bid for half that.


----------



## S-Mac

I dont Pique is worth even 30 Million but there you go shows what football has become now.


----------



## Vader

redeadening said:


> Anyone else hear about the 90 million pound bid for Pique?


I think it equates to £50 million for the actual transfer and then the other £40 million goes on 5 years of wages worth £8 million a year. Roughly translates to a load of overpaid bollocks. The story itself is probably bullshit but I'd not put anything past a team that pays Yaya Toure more than £200,000 per week.


----------



## dR1

rofl you take sun/goal stories serious enough to talk about them?

Pique is a sensational defender though, definitely worth around £30m-ish, probably top 3 in the world right now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

That brings up a question, who are the best defenders these days? besides full-backs because there is a lot of quality full-backs around.
So who are the best centre-backs around?


----------



## #dealwithit

Pique is the best centre back in the World. Chiellini is the next best. Ferdinand, Kompany, Vidic, Carvalho, Lucio, and Godin are also amongst the best, however I do think Pique and Chiellini stand out from the rest.


----------



## Renegade™

Vidic is a monster, Rio is still quite good, Nesta is always amazing, Samuel and Lucio from Inter are top draw too. Puyol is generally very good. Chiellini and Pique too altho I'd hardly say they're any better than Vidic.


----------



## #dealwithit

Vidic has some pretty big weaknesses in his game. I remember he had a succession of about 3 games up against Torres in which he was thoroughly found out. He is consistent though, and will dominate weak in weak out against average Premier League strikers, but up against good forward, he can be found out. The goal Eto'o scored in the Champions League final also comes to mind where he could have done better.

Nesta was a brilliant defender and looks like he's started this season quite well too, however there were times last year when you couldn't help but think he isn't what he used to be. That said, what he used to be was the best defender in the world, year on year. It actually annoys me that most people think Canavarro was the best Italian defender of his generation, when really he didn't have a patch on Nesta. Nesta is still class, but I think he benefits a lot now by being paired with a very athletic younger player in Thiago Silva.


----------



## Renegade™

Ugh Cannavaro, I can't think of a more overrated defender tbh, Nesta was without doubt a million times superior in every way to that hack.


----------



## reDREDD

Renegade™ said:


> Ugh Cannavaro, I can't think of a more overrated defender tbh, Nesta was without doubt a million times superior in every way to that hack.


Whenever I think of Cannavaro nowadays, its always the image of him being outrun by every guy he came up against in the world cup. Then the three weeks vacation. Then coming back to South Africa to drop off the cup :lmao


----------



## Destiny

Hopefully the owners are passionate for Liverpool. And then hopefully we can contend for a champions league position. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## smitlick

Best Centre Backs atm IMO

1. Carles Puyol
2. Gerard Pique
3. Nemanja Vidic
4. John Terry
5. Rio Ferdinand
6. Giorgio Chiellini
7. Lucio
8. Juan
9. Walter Samuel
10. Ricardo Carvalho


----------



## Enigma

Am I the only one who doesn't think Pique is the best in the world? I don't know who I'd put as number one, but he's a bit sort of slow and is suited to La Liga, but I don't think he'd be the same player in a faster paced league. He certainly was fucked trying to break into the United side. That said, I haven't seen every Barca game this season, so I'm basing this on last year.


----------



## reDREDD

Personally i'm still wondering why the hell Pique spends so much time in the front trying to score. I guarantee, one of these days, thats gonna bite him on the ass.


----------



## Kiz

Pique's a top player, but not 90 mil top.


----------



## Vader

It's fairly biased (I'm a United fan) but I'd argue for either Rio or Vidic being the best in the world. Both have flaws, but so does every other defender - Rio's is what seems to be a chronic back problem and Vidic seems to struggle against fast, strong players but that basically just means Torres and Drogba, both who (usually) can destroy any defender. If I had to choose two centre backs, fit and ready, for the next 2/3 seasons then I'd pick Rio and Vidic pretty much every time. That being said, I do rate Chiellini and Puyol but Pique really has stepped it up over the past year or two - he should only keep on getting better.


----------



## smitlick

Enigma said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think Pique is the best in the world? I don't know who I'd put as number one, but he's a bit sort of slow and is suited to La Liga, but I don't think he'd be the same player in a faster paced league. He certainly was fucked trying to break into the United side. That said, I haven't seen every Barca game this season, so I'm basing this on last year.


I'm calling conspiracy theory on his whole Barca-Utd transfer thing. Its like Barca told him to go learn and England and we'll buy you back in a few years once you've developed as a player. I really don't think he planned on playing there for too long of a time.


----------



## Nige™

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9069040.stm

You've actually got to feel for Liverpool with those two American clowns trying to fight the sale and appointing family on to the board. Absolutely shameful.


----------



## Stojy

I'm sorry but I can't help but feel nothing but happiness at the misfortune of Liverpool.


----------



## S-Mac

As an Everton fan i love it when this happens to Liverpool.


----------



## reDREDD

You know what the real shame is? Liverpool actually used to be considered a top club.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Whats funny is that its not so long ago they were retards outside Anfield burning the American flag, now those same retards are probably praying that this yank takes them over.

A few months ago;
Flag-burning retard #1: ''fuck off fuckin yank pricks!''
Flag-burning retard #2: ''yeah fuck off home ya bastards!''

Today;
Flag-burning retard #1&2: ''Oooooh say can you see by the dawns early light.......''

Eh, I shouldn't tease. Some of our retard fans sing about wanting Glazer dead.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Silent Alarm said:


> Eh, I shouldn't tease. Some of our retard fans sing about wanting Glazer dead.


Yeah, aside from not putting their hands in their deep pockets enough, they've done nothing to hurt United at the moment, hell, United have racked up a bunch of League titles, a European Cup & are still easily one of the best teams in the league.

Can't grumble at that can you?

On a related not those so-called "Real United Fans" at FC United are a bunch of pricks, getting all upset when it turns out they don't actually own United like they thought they did, did they really think they were that important at Old Trafford?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Toots Dalton said:


> they've done nothing to hurt United at the moment


Well, there is the small matter of £600-700 million debt hanging over the clubs head.


----------



## Enigma

Really excited about seeing Cleverley back in January if Fergie sticks to his word.


----------



## ColeStar

Silent Alarm said:


> That brings up a question, who are the best defenders these days? besides full-backs because there is a lot of quality full-backs around.
> So who are the best centre-backs around?


Lucio. I'd put him as a clear number one and I think he's been there or thereabouts for the past 8 years or so. It's a shame that it took a Champions League win for him to get recognition, he's really been exceptional for some time but didn't get sufficient credit until moving to Inter. I'm frankly astonished that he wasn't picked up by a Champions League challenging club earlier.


----------



## Victarion

Yeah, Lucio'd be my top centre half too. I rate Chiellini really highly too.


----------



## S-Mac

I think that the CL win really helped Lucio get the recognition he deserves i think i would still maybe put Vidic above hiom but just slightly.


----------



## dR1

Renegade™ said:


> Ugh Cannavaro, I can't think of a more overrated defender tbh, Nesta was without doubt a million times superior in every way to that hack.












Someone only seen Cannavaro post World Cup 2006.



Enigma said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think Pique is the best in the world? I don't know who I'd put as number one, but he's a bit sort of slow and is suited to La Liga, but I don't think he'd be the same player in a faster paced league. He certainly was fucked trying to break into the United side. That said, I haven't seen every Barca game this season, so I'm basing this on last year.


Yeah, well you try and break the Rio-Vidic combo when they both fully fit and on top form. If they knew they were both going to get injured, they would of kept him, and he would of been great, he was barely given a chance at Utd, but he was solid when he was except a few mistakes, which is understandable when you are in and out of the team as a defender.



redeadening said:


> Personally i'm still wondering why the hell Pique spends so much time in the front trying to score. I guarantee, one of these days, thats gonna bite him on the ass.


That's usually when they need a goal and they need a stronger bigger threat up front which he offers. He's also a lunatic, it's great to see that when it happens though, honestly you'd think he was a better striker than Zlatan in the times he did it last year.



Nesta and Rio are the best defenders of this generation, Pique is the closest thing to them at the moment, comfortable on the ball and not all about brute force and strength. Most are pretty inconsistent as hell nowadays, but the likes of Pique, Vidic, Terry, Lucio, psycho Pepe when he wants to be, Carvahlo, Kompany, Puyol are your best. Nesta and Rio are both still solid and bring the best out of the guys they play with, but they aren't exaxtly superb anymore, Chiellini's just mental, he can be downright awful sometimes, sometimes great, so for that I refuse to put him in the elite category just yet.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Pique's quite good when he goes up front. Scored a great goal against Atletico I think. Terrific control.


----------



## Renegade™

> Someone only seen Cannavaro post World Cup 2006.


Nope, seen him since about 2001 when I started watching Serie A games, and he was never as good as Nesta. So yeah, 8*D

Oh and Pique is definitely not the best in the world, he's up there, but even in La Liga he's been exposed a few times for being incredibly slow. He is however, excellent in the air.


----------



## Victarion

Renegade™ said:


> Nope, seen him since about 2001 when I started watching Serie A games, and he was never as good as Nesta. So yeah, 8*D


He was probably refering to you calling him 'a hack' which seems, well yeah, like exaggeration obviously.


----------



## Jamie1™

Pique would be in the United side just now if he was still there if you ask me. He asked to leave i believe? Don't think Fergie wanted him to go.


----------



## dR1

Lostfap said:


> He was probably refering to you calling him 'a hack' which seems, well yeah, like exaggeration obviously.


No, I was referring to the fact that he was a stonewall top 5 defender around 98-06. With Nesta, Maldini, Thuram etc. You can hate a player all you want, it doesn't change how good they are, well were.


----------



## Vader

Jamie1™ said:


> Pique would be in the United side just now if he was still there if you ask me. He asked to leave i believe? Don't think Fergie wanted him to go.


I believe it was a mix of both. Fergie saw him as a decent prospect but also wanted the money (around 6 million I think). When you look at his United performances, you'd realise that at the time, that is about 5.9 million too much. He's come on well now, but I think he'd still struggle in the Premiership.


----------



## dR1

Why would think he was only worth 100k from his Man Utd performances? fpalm He was pretty solid considering how in and out of the team he was, were there a few mistakes? Obviously as expected for a rookie defender coming in and out like that, but he was also great at times, more often than he was bad.

I thought Barcelona got a bargain then, and i think it even more now. It was evident Fergie wanted to keep him but he and Pique came to a mutual agreement to let him go with Rio/Vidic seemingly solid for another 3-4 years and Evans/Brown/Shea all solid enough backup.


----------



## Vader

It was an exaggeration. He was probably worth the 6 million, maybe a million or two less at the time. Right now it looks like a bargain, back then it didn't.


----------



## Renegade™

> No, I was referring to the fact that he was a stonewall top 5 defender around 98-06. With Nesta, Maldini, Thuram etc. You can hate a player all you want, it doesn't change how good they are, well were.


I'd give him top 5 in Serie A without doubt, but not number 1, which was Nesta, easily.


----------



## WooKennedy

What would the punishment be, if say, someone accidentally drove their Punto into Fabio Capello?

Matthew Etherington > Shawn Wright-Phillips


----------



## Silent Alarm

WooKennedy said:


> What would the punishment be, if say, someone accidentally drove their Punto into Fabio Capello?


With the way the English media is towards Capello these days, I'm sure they could swing it that you'd only get an ASBO and 30 hours community service, they would portray you as an English hero.

Or, and this is more likely, you'd be charged with murder.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Looks like Liverpool are sorted. Even if they don't win the court case (which is unlikely) they have a Chinese guy waiting with an improved offer.
Oh well, administration and a 9 point deduction was just a pipe dream I suppose


----------



## smitlick

Silent Alarm said:


> Looks like Liverpool are sorted. Even if they don't win the court case (which is unlikely) they have a Chinese guy waiting with an improved offer.
> Oh well, administration and a 9 point deduction was just a pipe dream I suppose


hes from Singapore and hes a billionaire.


----------



## Silent Alarm

smitlick said:


> hes from Singapore and hes a billionaire.


oh ok, well Liverpool supporters will probably prefer that guy. He did say he would make £40 million available in the transfer window plus if he's a billionaire they got a sugar-daddy.


----------



## T-C

The singapore guy that wants to buy Liverpool apparently used to run a lot of United themed pubs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The ruling is in the morning so we'll see what happens then. But with 2 different bidders looking to buy them it looks like they're safe. They have a big game at the weekend though.


----------



## Destiny

> High Court rule in favour of Liverpool FC & RBS against Hicks and Gillett
> _KOPTALK_


YAY!


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Too many Liverpool fans think these Americans are the root of ALL their problems. It's a slow process to sort yourselves out. (Not neccessarily those on this forum, but people I read about on Facebook and message boards wherever.)


----------



## Kiz

Everyone knows you need an oil tycoon, not an Asian businessman.


----------



## smitlick

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Too many Liverpool fans think these Americans are the root of ALL their problems. It's a slow process to sort yourselves out. (Not neccessarily those on this forum, but people I read about on Facebook and message boards wherever.)


There the root of our most demanding and immediate problems.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Dammit! damn yanks can't even destroy a club properly. Farewell George & Tom. We laughed, we cryed.......always tears of laughter though.
YNWA H&G  :lmao jk

Now that Liverpool's off the field circus is over all they need to do is sort out the one on the field 8*D


----------



## united_07

Good to hear that owen hargreaves should be making a comeback in saturdays match against West Brom, such a shame that a talented english player has had so much of his career blighted by injury, as he could have easily secured a starting 11 place in the english squad when he was playing at his best. So hopefully he has some more luck with injury this time.


----------



## S-Mac

For a while it seemed that Hargreves was just bound for bad luck but hopefully he gets abit of good luck this time. Will be interesting to see if he can regain his old fiorm again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Bored, so what's everyone;s favorite Premiership team related goal? Don't be afraid to post links.

These two are my favorite:


----------



## KingKicks

I've tried recreating this on FIFA so many times.






Probably my all-time favourite.


----------



## Magsimus

Awesome.


----------



## TheLoneShark




----------



## Joel

I could never pick one favourite, but this one came to my head straight away:


----------



## TheLoneShark

Ahh, Matt Le Tissier, the single most underutilized England international ever. He was so much better than Scholes and never got the credit for it.


----------



## Joel

It's funny, I've never thought of a comparison between the two.

Le Tissier was definitely a special player that England never capitalised on though. Probably because he was "lazy", but to ignore all that natural talent is madness.

Him and Gazza could do so much with the ball that no one today can (talking about English players, btw). People always try to compare Rooney to Gazza, but Rooney does not have near the same skill level as Gazza had.


----------



## TheLoneShark

He was lazy. The thing is, so was Maradona at times. So was Cantona almost all the time. That was what made them more special. They could be missing for 89 minutes then turn a game on it's head from nowhere.

Comparing Rooney to Gazza is always going to be a joke. As troubled as both men are, Rooney couldn't be as good a player as Gazza in his wettest of dreams. Rooney is a decent player whose ego is detrimental to every team he plays in, because the media have convinced him he's the best player in the world. He isn't. He's a liability for United and he's slowly becoming a cancer for England. We look weaker or having him in the side.


----------



## dR1

wtf is this garbage? Rooney decent? ROFL. Dudes a beast.

Rooney is the most talented and all-rounded English player in a long long long time. You can hate him all you want, but his technical abilities are far and away the best in the English setup at the moment, he's the only person that when you watch England you feel is a natural footballer, the only guy who comes close to him is probably Gerrard.

2 injury plagued world cups where he was rushed back because he has to carry to the team on his back for them to look remotely good doesn't change how good is he. He shouldn't have really played in either world cup so far if there was adequate cover.



"We look weaker or having him in the side."

A fit Rooney used right = England looking the best they've looked since well ever. Check Euro 2004 and the World Cup qualifiers.

No Rooney/50% Rooney = England looking woeful.


To put this into perspective, when Zidane was rushed back for defending champions France in 2002, they were also dreadful, as was he. Rushing players back is rarely the solution.


----------



## Jamie1™

Rooney is overrated, always has been always will be. No where near the player people say he is, FACT.


----------



## Tomkin

Maybe a bit biased but amazing goal from one of the most underated strikers in the prem


----------



## dR1

Haters gonna hate and let their bias get in the way I guess. But when he's fit, Rooney can be as untouchable as anyone, I wish he'd bring back his dribbling a bit more when in the hole when he was more Iniesta-esque in his play, but even as a playmaking second striker he can offer more than most do in that position, his passing and creativity are incredibly underrated. I can understand why Fabio plays him there, he had something like 10 goals and 8 assists in the Qualifiers which is insane considering they had one of the tougher groups.

But being injury prone will always let him down.


----------



## Destiny

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Too many Liverpool fans think these Americans are the root of ALL their problems. It's a slow process to sort yourselves out. (Not neccessarily those on this forum, but people I read about on Facebook and message boards wherever.)


I understand what your saying, but they cant be any worse than Hicks and Gilett.Its obviously going to take time, but i hope its worth it. Who knows, the board may even go with Lim.

My favourite goal!


----------



## Nige™

Rockhead said:


> Bored, so what's everyone;s favorite Premiership team related goal? Don't be afraid to post links.












That one was good because it wasn't just a great strike, I was doing Fanzone for it on Sky, so that was a special moment. Sky gave me a copy of the DVD and it's good to watch back every now and again, but I prefer the Fulham goal. Had Paul Scholes scored that, the pundits would've been raving about it. A direct volley from the corner, such a terrific strike with such power and through a wall of defenders. What is strange is that the goal below from Pedersen, which was from the exact same game got more attention and was seen as better.






For me, the Tugay one was easily better than that.

*Edit:* Great idea for the question. I got to looking at some great memories, and there were so many here from the legend. He might not be the greatest 'player' in Premiership history but he'll never be overtaken as the top goalscorer. For me he's the best striker simply because of the goals he scored. I remember him scoring in every home game in 95/96 until the Liverpool match in February '96. What a run that was. No one will come close to equalling that.






*0:30-0:40* vs Norwich - What a day that was, beating Norwich 7-1 when they were top, and that goal was amazing, an amazing lob. He made a great run right in front of where I was standing and barged Culverhouse off the ball to set up Wegerle before that. That was a great day.

*0:47-0:55* vs QPR - I remember the cross bar rattling for that strike, and I could hear it from the second row from the top of the Blackburn End. It wasn't his best goal but I just remember it for the sheer thud of it hitting the bar.

*0:56-1:05* vs Man U - Not a great goal but it was huge to get us in the title race to make it 2-0. There were so many United fans in around us that day. It just made the atmosphere so much better and the roof went off when he smashed that in.

*3:40-3:55* vs Palace - Two amazing goals on his debut and we knew then we had a great player on our hands. To think a lot of us were pissed we bought him and let David Speedie go in part of the deal!

*4:03-4:07* vs Liverpool - The greatest day ever even though this goal ended up counting for nothing, not that we knew it when it went in.

I'm gutted his header against Newcastle on VE Day wasn't in there as that all but won us the title.


----------



## united_07

as well as the goal in my sig, and the goal which i cant find on youtube of cantona's flick up and volley against wimbledon, i would say my favourite are


----------



## Jamie1™

Superb goals from a living legend, Tugay.

On your point about Rooney. I honestly believe at the end of the day, he is obviously a great, great player but if he wasn't English he'd never have been hyped to the level he was and still is today. Also, England having a tough group in qualfying? Your definetely joking.


----------



## dR1

I didn't say it was the toughest, I said it was ONE of the toughest, and it was, and teams like Slovenia and Slovakia making the world cup is proof of the awful groups made. Croatia and Ukraine are both strong teams and could of won groups elsewhere, if anything, the only tougher group was probably Portugals with Sweden and Denamrk iirc.


----------



## [email protected]

Benjo™;8946015 said:


>


*This.* And...






*TH14*


----------



## Jamie1™

I never said you said that it was the toughest. I said "England having a tough group?" which does not mean, England having the toughest group.

Any of the team who go into major tournaments confident they can win the whole thing as England seem to do every time they're in one should and aren't worried by Croatia and Slovenia. Scotland had a tougher group than England also.


----------



## dR1

Jamie1™;8946804 said:


> I never said you said that it was the toughest. I said "England having a tough group?" which does not mean, England having the toughest group.
> 
> Any of the team who go into major tournaments confident they can win the whole thing as England seem to do every time they're in one should and aren't worried by Croatia and Slovenia. Scotland had a tougher group than England also.


From Scotland's perspective? Obviously. But unless Scotland magically got drew with Luxembourg, San Marino, Ireland and Andorra, that's always going to be the case, what a stupid argument. *looks up the groups* HOLY SHIT WALES, HARDEST GROUP EVER BECAUSE!
Croatia > Norway
Ukraine > Norway
Belarus > Scotland

Macedonia and Iceland are just gimmies just like Kazakhstan and Andorra are, so yeah, clearly not a tougher group.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Benjo™ said:


>


Yep.



Destiny said:


>


And hell yeah!

Let's all talk about how much of a fucking legend Dennis Bergkamp is.


----------



## Nige™

dR1 said:


> Macedonia and Iceland are just gimmies just like Kazakhstan and Andorra are, so yeah, clearly not a tougher group.


Macedonia & Iceland aren't just gimmies at all. They're not great teams by any stretch of the imagination, but Macedonia won in Romania and did what England couldn't and beat Montenegro at home earlier this year. They're no mugs whatsoever.

Iceland have slipped a bit but they've drawn their last two games with Norway. You can't put them in the same bracket as Kazakhstan & Andorra who barely get any points, or in Andorra's case none.

*Edit:* Take a look at these. It always helps to do your research!
http://www.soccerway.com/teams/iceland/iceland/
http://www.soccerway.com/teams/macedonia-fyr/macedonia-fyr/


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Nige, after watching your Tugay goals you posted I forgot how much I enjoyed it when he scored a goal. Nearly every one was a cracker.


----------



## Nige™

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Nige, after watching your Tugay goals you posted I forgot how much I enjoyed it when he scored a goal. Nearly every one was a cracker.


He never scored a tap in. I could post a load more of his wonder strikes. Not all were in the league though, but there were some crackers. In fact, I'll get on it. They're worth it. He was a genius.






One they missed out:


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

I kinda miss him. Always liked him as a player, always seemed to work hard for the team. Extremely under-rated imo.


----------



## dR1

Nige™;8946888 said:


> Macedonia & Iceland aren't just gimmies at all. They're not great teams by any stretch of the imagination, but Macedonia won in Romania and did what England couldn't and beat Montenegro at home earlier this year. They're no mugs whatsoever.
> 
> Iceland have slipped a bit but they've drawn their last two games with Norway. You can't put them in the same bracket as Kazakhstan & Andorra who barely get any points, or in Andorra's case none.
> 
> *Edit:* Take a look at these. It always helps to do your research!
> http://www.soccerway.com/teams/iceland/iceland/
> http://www.soccerway.com/teams/macedonia-fyr/macedonia-fyr/


If an elite team didn't beat either of those team, they'd be a goddamn uproar about it. It's all nice saying they "did something England couldn't" in drawing with Montenegro. But I could say something like that about USA/Switzerland beating Spain where nearly everyone else couldn't. After all Luxembourg beat Switzerland recently, and Switzerland beat Spain, so in effect Luxembourg > Spain.

Showing results where teams are drawing with the likes of Liechtenstein and Malta isn't helping your point. It just proves thats the level they are on. That might slightly above the likes of Luxembourg and San Marino, but when it comes down to it, they are pure gimmies to any big nation, and it'd be downright embarrassing for any elite nation to draw with them.


----------



## Magsimus

I forgot how much I love this goal:






Insane amount of power.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Apparently Hicks & Gillett have obtained a restraining order on the sale of the club from a court in..........Texas of all places.
You have to admire the pure stubborness of them :lmao


----------



## Destiny

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Yep.
> Let's all talk about how much of a fucking legend Dennis Bergkamp is.


You dont really hear much talk about Bergkamp these days, but he was a superstar!



Silent Alarm said:


> You have to admire the pure stubborness of them :lmao


Its a shame. :no:


----------



## TheLoneShark

Anyone else getting sick of people moaning about the draw with Montenegro? "We couldn't beat a country with less people in it than Birmingham!" - wah, wah, wah... cry me a bloody river. What does population have to do with anything? There are less people in England than all of the following:

China, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Indonesia, The Philippines, Vietnam, Ethiopia, Iran, Congo, Thailand and Myanmar. Which of the above would we not be expected to demolish?

Incidentally, why do people also forget that Eastern European sides have always been tough to break down? It seems to have completely escaped people's attention that they have players at top European sides like Partizan Belgrade, Spartak Moscow, Sporting Lisbon, Rapid Bucharest, Standard Liege, Genoa, Roma, Dinamo Zagreb, Fiorentina and Rayo Vallecano. It's not like they play for tin pot pub sides.

Anyway, had to get that out of my system. We drew with an underrated side full of decent players who were well organised. Just because a team doesn't consist of household names or doesn't have a big history, doesn't mean they're pushovers - they're still unbeaten in qualifying so far and haven't conceded a single goal. They've already got one foot in the tournament, FFS.


----------



## Renegade™

^ That's the media and their muppets for you tho, they always need something to bitch about.


----------



## Nige™

dR1 said:


> If an elite team didn't beat either of those team, they'd be a goddamn uproar about it. It's all nice saying they "did something England couldn't" in drawing with Montenegro. But I could say something like that about USA/Switzerland beating Spain where nearly everyone else couldn't. After all Luxembourg beat Switzerland recently, and Switzerland beat Spain, so in effect Luxembourg > Spain.
> 
> Showing results where teams are drawing with the likes of Liechtenstein and Malta isn't helping your point. It just proves thats the level they are on. That might slightly above the likes of Luxembourg and San Marino, but when it comes down to it, they are pure gimmies to any big nation, and it'd be downright embarrassing for any elite nation to draw with them.


They might be gimmies to the likes of Spain, but they're not on the same level as Kazakhstan & Andorra like you pointed out. They don't get points where Macedonia & Iceland do. Macedonia drew with us at Old Trafford, and in Amsterdam against Holland a few years back and they've got a few decent players like Pandev.

There's a big difference between those two teams & Andorra. That's the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Jamie1™

Nige is spot on. You could compare maybe Andorra to being a slightly better side than San Marino. Macedonia and Iceland are both streets ahead of the two sides you mentioned. You also choose to ignore Holland who are better than any of the sides in Englands group. In our group their was less teams also making it tougher.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Didn't Montenegro have 9 points from 3 games with no goals conceded? A draw doesn't sound too bad for England, no matter what size country they were against. England will end up strolling that group anyway.

In other news, Liverpool have another court-hearing today due to the shenanigans in Texas last night.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Silent Alarm said:


> In other news, Liverpool have another court-hearing today due to the shenanigans in Texas last night.


I might be missing something here - I haven't seen the news - but how the fuck can a Texan court interfere in the sale of a British company, regardless of where the owners are from?

If they want an injunction, they can do it in Her Majesty's courts.


----------



## reDREDD

TheLoneShark said:


> Anyone else getting sick of people moaning about the draw with Montenegro? "We couldn't beat a country with less people in it than Birmingham!" - wah, wah, wah... cry me a bloody river. What does population have to do with anything? There are less people in England than all of the following:
> 
> China, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Indonesia, The Philippines, Vietnam, Ethiopia, Iran, Congo, Thailand and Myanmar. Which of the above would we not be expected to demolish?
> 
> Incidentally, why do people also forget that Eastern European sides have always been tough to break down? It seems to have completely escaped people's attention that they have players at top European sides like Partizan Belgrade, Spartak Moscow, Sporting Lisbon, Rapid Bucharest, Standard Liege, Genoa, Roma, Dinamo Zagreb, Fiorentina and Rayo Vallecano. It's not like they play for tin pot pub sides.
> 
> Anyway, had to get that out of my system. We drew with an underrated side full of decent players who were well organised. Just because a team doesn't consist of household names or doesn't have a big history, doesn't mean they're pushovers - they're still unbeaten in qualifying so far and haven't conceded a single goal. They've already got one foot in the tournament, FFS.


Difference is England players are constantly called world class and the best in the world.

If anything, its the media's fault.


----------



## smitlick

TheLoneShark said:


> I might be missing something here - I haven't seen the news - but how the fuck can a Texan court interfere in the sale of a British company, regardless of where the owners are from?
> 
> If they want an injunction, they can do it in Her Majesty's courts.


They'd probably have been chucked out again if they'd done it in England and i believe they did it from Texas as they never made the trip over for the Hearing and are still in the US.


----------



## dR1

Jamie1™ said:


> Nige is spot on. You could compare maybe Andorra to being a slightly better side than San Marino. Macedonia and Iceland are both streets ahead of the two sides you mentioned. You also choose to ignore Holland who are better than any of the sides in Englands group. In our group their was less teams also making it tougher.


I thought it was obvious why I chose to ignore Holland, just like I chose to ignore England in the comparison. Because they are the teams expected to win those groups. Stop acting like it being tougher from Scotlands PoV makes it harder, every group Scotland are going to get is going to be harder in that sense because they aren't exactly good.

Englands group was tougher than Hollands, it's not really comparable. I'd love to belittle anything England related, but I'm not blind and bias. Once the group was made, it was obvious Holland would steamroll it and they did, it was arguably one of the easiest groups.


----------



## Destiny

Some interesting rumours lately surrounding Rooney's current and future situation with United. I personally believe will stay with United for a long time, but it will be interesting to see whether he starts tommorow.


----------



## Silent Alarm

If you mess with Fergie theres only gonna be one winner, Rooney should realise that.
He's in no position to demand a start (I know he hasn't demanded a start but running about after the England game moaning to reporter's in the press mix zone is not on), not at the moment anyway. 
He's been awful for months now, he looks overweight and unfit and a certain off-field issue (of his own making) has been bothering him.
But I do think if he doesn't start against West Brom, at home, tomorrow then something is up between him and Fergie.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Drogba now apparently out of the clash with Villa. Lampard and Kalou (I think) still also out. Can really see a draw or loss, but really hoping for the v.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool are all sorted by the way. It was an entertaining soap opera while it lasted.
Also, after watching the drama on Sky Sports News over the past few day If I ever see Bryan Swanson's duck-face on television again it'll be too soon :cuss:


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> Liverpool are all sorted by the way. It was an entertaining soap opera while it lasted.
> Also, after watching the drama on Sky Sports News over the past few day If I ever see Bryan Swanson's duck-face on television again it'll be too soon :cuss:


Thank god it's not just me who can't stand Swanson. You can just tell he's a bastard.

I'm glad for Liverpool that they've got those two idiots out of the club. As much as it would amuse me for them to carry on struggling on the pitch, they didn't deserve to go through what they did in the boardroom.


----------



## Destiny

*FUCK YEAH!* :cussin:


Its about time they left. Im glad its all sorted. Not saying we'll have a great season from now, but i hope we can just focus on our football for the rest of the season.


----------



## smitlick

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9098046.stm

Wow this man is a fuckhead...

"The interested buyers that we knew would be the right type of buyers for the club - look what's happened to Manchester City now with their new ownership - that's the kind of buyer we were trying to find for Liverpool," he commented. 

Why in the world would you want to be a club like Man City? Overspending isn't the answer.


----------



## reDREDD

Ofcourse overspending is the answer. Just look at Real Madr....owait.


----------



## Renegade™

> *If you mess with Fergie theres only gonna be one winner, Rooney should realise that.*He's in no position to demand a start (I know he hasn't demanded a start but running about after the England game moaning to reporter's in the press mix zone is not on), not at the moment anyway.
> He's been awful for months now, he looks overweight and unfit and a certain off-field issue (of his own making) has been bothering him.
> But I do think if he doesn't start against West Brom, at home, tomorrow then something is up between him and Fergie.


Or ask Stam, Yorke, Beckham, Keane, Ruud and Heinze.

Honestly this is all being blown way out of proportion, he's not going anywhere despite his poor form of late.


----------



## WooKennedy

I'm getting all excited now!

Heading up to Bolton in a few hours for a real clash of the titans. (Bolton vs Stoke) ((No jokes..))

Also, Danny Murphy has been making the headlines in recent weeks. What do you guys think of his opinions and the way he's conducted himself?


----------



## united_07

WooKennedy said:


> I'm getting all excited now!
> 
> Heading up to Bolton in a few hours for a real clash of the titans. (Bolton vs Stoke) ((No jokes..))
> 
> Also, Danny Murphy has been making the headlines in recent weeks. What do you guys think of his opinions and the way he's conducted himself?


Danny Murphy was probably right in some of the stuff he said, but it was unprofessional to name certain managers and clubs as the main offenders.


----------



## Nige™

WooKennedy said:


> Also, Danny Murphy has been making the headlines in recent weeks. What do you guys think of his opinions and the way he's conducted himself?


He's an idiot!

I think he saw the fouls by Karl Henry & Andy Wilkinson and decided that Wolves & Stoke do that all the time. I'm glad he brought us up too. We have been physical in previous seasons but not as of late, and like Sam said, we're 4th in the fair play league at the minute with 11 yellows and no reds, and we've had two reds all year, both Samba & both last man tackles not dirty ones. Every team has players who make rash tackles that are mainly badly timed more than anything else that look worse than what they are.

I don't like our general style of play and agree that blocking off Fabianksi that Wenger cried about was a bit out of order, but we're not an overly physical team. We're a negative team but not dirty like we were under of all managers, Mark Hughes! I believe he's Danny Murphy's manager now too!


----------



## The Monster

Starting 11 Man Utd team to face WBA: 

VDS 
Rafael Rio/Vidic Evra
Nani Anderson/Carrick Giggs
Berba/Chicha

That is one nice team, lots of width available from both sides, good midfield as well someone who can protect back 4 combined with good energy and work rate, loving the Berba/Chicha partnership, one co in behind while other can drop in hole if needs be to create, oh and Vidic/Rio back together again makes me so happy. Subs bench looks a bit like this.

Kuszczak, Rooney, Smalling, Scholes, O'Shea, Macheda & Gibson.

Not alot there to change a game to be honest apart from Scholes & Rooney, but in all honestly this isn’t a game we should lose, no disrespect meant to WBA and there fans but the starting 11 should be good enough, make bold predict that we win 3-0. Berba, Nani & Rooney to score fro the bench.

Is anyone else also thinking Chelsea won't beat Villa tonight? Properly is just me, but they don’t have a great record at Aston Villa and with there injury mounting I think Villa have a good chance, think it end in a draw but could be a really good game, really looking forward to seeing the Albrighton vs. A.Cole battle in that match.


----------



## united_07

Didnt expect Rooney to start, so not surprised he is on the bench, Hopefully Hernandez plays well, it would be good to see him get a goal.


----------



## Rising

well not surprised rooney didn't start lively start to the match and great to see Chicha get the goal


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I swear there was minimal contact on the penalty given to Chamakh. Arsenal really lucky to be on level terms.

EDIT- Maybe there was a bit of contact, but Chamakh sure did make his mind up of diving before it happened.


----------



## Kenny

Chamakh continuing his diving.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Whoa what's happening to United? West Brom level!?


----------



## Tomkin

HAHA oh man u 
If this stays the same its time for liverpool fans to get their own back!


----------



## CC91

Jericho is at the Man Utd game today, I hope he gives Rooney a codebreaker and puts Fergie in the walls of jericho


----------



## Kenny

All smiles from me.


----------



## united_07

Pathetic second half performance from united, absolutely no quality. Nearly every ball into the box was terrible, mostly from nani and rafael. Rooney did fuck all when he came on. Dont know how many points we've threw away this season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Well no denying United are at a slump right now. Good good, I'm not too confident about Villa away with so many injuries, but that point gap would look GREAT with a win.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck. That. Shit.

What the fuck is wrong with us? 2-0 at half-time, why the fuck can't we close a game out?
My knee is jerking like a motherfucker right now so the league is over and City are gonna finish above us.
They were booed of at the end as well, whens the last time that happened at OT? 
In the words of Clay Davis ''SHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTT!''


----------



## The Monster

One of these days we will put in a good performance for the whole game, I’m sure we will, I hope anyway. God that 2nd half display was a shambles from top to bottom, its not like this is first time that we switched off in games either this season, its a continuing theme. We are way to open for my liking, doesn’t matter if were winning, losing or drawing the gap between midfield and defense is so open, shocking. I don’t know if it’s a player/s thing or a tactics thing but I can’t for life me understand why we keep letting the opposition to time and time again to walk into and around our box with the ball before someone gets close let alone puts a tackle in. 

It seems like doesn’t matter what team were playing or even the score we just cant defend right imo and seem to allow the other team chances to shoot at our goal, its a shame cos our attacking play has been very good imo, Nani & Berbatov link up play in that first half was fantastic. 

Next Premier league game is in 8 days time on a Sunday, when were away to Stoke City. So a team who like to have a battle in midfield aka Stoke versus a team who don’t want to tackle in midfield aka us. Think SAF will need to address this problem, maybe tweak tactics would be my guess, as it’s just not right when teams attack us. Obviously the 2 goals we gave away were a poorly dealt with, the free kick took 2 or 3 deflections and a VDS mistake, but its not just the goals we gave away that tells the whole story, its the defensive display as a whole, needs looking into and very quickly imo.

The lack of a winger on the bench was also a strange move, couldn’t understand that one. Soon as Giggs went off and we replaced him with Gibson and pushed Anderson out to left wing, we just seemed to lose any grip we had in that midfield area, up until then Carrick & Anderson I thought were doing really well there. Why do I get the feeling until SAF brings in a CDM midfield man who can just sit there and break up the other teams attacks we with always struggle in midfield? A lack of a left footed LW to give us any width when Giggs not there is very clear for all to see. Everything now goes onto Blackpool & Aston Villa shoulders really, otherwise if Chelsea win, we will be 7 points behind them with just 8 games gone.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Stoke away is our next game? Shite, can't see us getting much there. Kenwyne Jones will probably cause us all sorts of bother the way our defence is at the moment.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Game should have been set with the header by Anelka at the 90th. Its the fixtures that bothered us last year that is doing the same this year. Oh well, still have a lead at top. Expected with key players out.


----------



## Joel

We just can't rely on Anelka when Drogba is out. The guy doesn't have much of a presence at all and that missed header was terrible.

That was awful by Reo Coker, btw.


----------



## united_07

Bet Fergie is kicking himself for not signing Ozil when he had the chance. Carrick, Gibson, Anderson and park are not good enough in the middle at the moment. We also need someone better on the left, its a pity valencia got injured as it seems Nani is playing on the right now, so there is only really Giggs to go on the left, wouldnt mind seeing Obertan being called up to the first team.


----------



## reDREDD

Franky coulda made the difference too.

Ah well, Villa are a solid club anyways. No big loss.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I took my head out of the oven long enough to check the Chelsea score, all is not lost.....yet.
I seen the goals United conceded, 2 bizarre goals. What VDS was doing for the second goal I don't know but I can forgive him that because its not like those howlers are a regular occurence for him.
Oh well, c'mon Blackpool :side:


----------



## ColeStar

Joel said:


> We just can't rely on Anelka when Drogba is out. The guy doesn't have much of a presence at all and that missed header was terrible.


What else would you suggest then? Anelka is a top tier striker, I don't really see how having someone like him playing up front is a problem.


----------



## Renegade™

Fergie got his tactics wrong today, our lack of width on the left when Giggs isn't playing is embarassing, and I don't understand why it happened unless Giggs has picked up another injury as we played quite well in the first half. Gibson wasn't needed at all, Carrick was playing very well first half and Anderson was too. As soon as that partnership was broken up, we looked scattered and a mess. We're just not good enough atm.


----------



## Kiz

Yeah, I would suggest the bigger worry is no Lampard. Anelka is still an absolute class striker.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Watching MOTD was just frustrating, had chances to make 4 or 5 in the first half, we're very wasteful sometimes.
Also, Alan Shearer said Giggs and Scholes have been Uniteds best players this season, I understand Scholes but surely Nani has been Uniteds best player.

Plus Chamakhs dive was awful, him and Nani are probably the two worst divers in the league this season.


----------



## Joel

ColeStar said:


> What else would you suggest then? Anelka is a top tier striker, I don't really see how having someone like him playing up front is a problem.





Kizza said:


> Yeah, I would suggest the bigger worry is no Lampard. Anelka is still an absolute class striker.


Anelka is not lethal enough to lead the line by himself. That's why if Drogba gets a serious injury, we are really fucked.

He is a very good player and at times he can be excellent, but if you ask me "will he win you the big games?" I'll say no in a heartbeat.


----------



## Destiny

Will be very nervous for tonights game. Im hoping Torres scores and we get back on track!


----------



## Jon Staley

I want Liverpool to win so to relieve some of the pressure on Roy, but I wouldn't be apposed to seeing Jose Baxter coming off of the bench and scoring the winner for Everton.

Irrelevant, but for the sake of England's national team, Steven Gerrard needs to leave Liverpool. He's so obviously miserable there what with having nothing to ever play for in terms of trophies, and it's having an effect on how he plays for the country.


----------



## BkB Hulk

The JPH said:


> I want Liverpool to win so to relieve some of the pressure on Roy, but I wouldn't be apposed to seeing Jose Baxter coming off of the bench and scoring the winner for Everton.
> 
> Irrelevant, but for the sake of England's national team, Steven Gerrard needs to leave Liverpool. He's so obviously miserable there what with having nothing to ever play for in terms of trophies, and it's having an effect on how he plays for the country.


Because he's miserable he'll never have anything to play for in terms of trophies for his country either? 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Well with Liverpool's recent form I honestly can't see them winning. Could be wrong though. I say a 1-1 draw.


----------



## CGS

For Fuck Sake....


----------



## Jon Staley

I feel so bad for Roy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Beautiful passage into the box by Coleman, and Cahill with a great finish. Game's been scrappy as fuck though, too many cards and challenges.


----------



## CGS

The JPH said:


> I feel so bad for Roy.


Same. He will gone by the end of the month at this rate.


----------



## Kiz

TIMMY!!!

The fucking man.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

What a strike by Arteta! Looks like a definite Everton win, unless L'Pool does a drastic turn.


----------



## CGS

Didnt see the goal and rather not tbh. This is becoming a joke.


----------



## Nige™

To be fair to Liverpool, they've had a pretty horrific fixture list if you take the Blackpool defeat out of the equation. That was a disaster, no doubt about that.

*Home:* Arsenal (D), West Brom (W), Sunderland (D), Blackpool (L)
*Away:* Man City (L), Birmingham (D), Man Utd (L), Everton (L)

Draws against Arsenal and away at Birmingham aren't bad. You could say that defeats at City & United aren't much of a surprise, and maybe Everton too. It's just the games against Sunderland & Blackpool where they've really let themselves down. Saying that Sunderland have done okay this season, and Liverpool have done what Man U & Arsenal couldn't in beating West Brom.

Their fixtures will ease up soon and they should get a fair few points, starting with us next Sunday at Anfield:no:.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think Blackburn will draw with Liverpool. From what I've seen from Pool this season:

-They looked great against Arsenal with a man down.
-Were very disappointing against West Brom, and can be argued that they got lucky with the victory. But then again apart from Chelsea tearing Brom apart, Brom have been quite outstanding.
Started off good against Blackpool, but then WTF happened there?
Got torn to shreds by City.
-Outclassed in quality of play by Everton.
Don't think I've seen the rest of the fixtures, but I hear their Sunderland goal shouldn't have stood.

I can't see them beating Blackburn, maybe but they haven't been creative enough. As things stand they are in 19th place! Hodgson will most likely be sacked in all honesty. 

Now Blackpool, pull an upset on City, and make this a semi-decent week for Chelsea. Please!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yanks Out? 8*D

Liverpool were shite today, Torres especially. What exactly is Joe Cole's job?
Also, Gerrard seems to get away with an awful lot on the pitch.
Well, watching Liverpool sink further into the relegation zone helped raise a smile but I'm gonna watch City batter Blackpool now so that will surely wipe it off.


----------



## united_07

you can always rely on liverpool for a good laugh


----------



## Toots Dalton

How jammy are City!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Aw come on, fuck you Tevez


----------



## Joel

City are a team that need to be taken seriously. They grind out victories in ways that are expected of champions.

Edit: Think I just came to Silva's goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Phil Dowd can go sit on a rusty spike, useless piss-stain of a ref.
Blackpool dominate the game and score a goal, ruled out for a debatable offside.
City score completely against the run of play, Tevez at least a yard offside.
Blackpool draw level, header by Harewood.
30 seconds after restart, Tevez scores despite fouling defender to get the ball.

Safe to say City are a big side when they're getting these decisions. 
Olly should be furious and lay into that bastard Dowd.

edit: lovely goal by Silva, fuck off :side:


----------



## Toots Dalton

Joel said:


> City are a team that need to be taken seriously. They grind out victories in ways that are expected of champions.


I've been saying it at work all season, I think City will win the PL this season.

This is sad news for anyone living or working in Manchester who aren't City fans, their fans are THE WORST!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Silva's goal, my god. Best of the season? If I wasn't such a fan of long range blasts like Alex's against Arsenal, I think it would be my fav.

Silva has settled in well. The team is dangerous and as big as a threat as anyone. Tevez is a fucking beast. New Big 4 imo. :side:

3-2, its been a splendid second half.


----------



## Joel

If we can finally win the Champions League, I wouldn't mind seeing City win the Prem. Teams like us need to stick together :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Rockhead said:


> Silva's goal, my god. Best of the season? If I wasn't such a fan of long range blasts like Alex's last week I think it would be my fav.


Best goal? Nah, Berbatovs, Bale's and Alex' were better, was a lovely goal though.

FT Blackpool 2-3 City, Blackpool robbed :side:


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> Olly should be furious and lay into that bastard Dowd.


Should be. If he wasn't serving a touchline ban he might just have ripped in to him, and he has every right to after the mixed up offside goals.

It's just so fucking annoying that managers get punished for pointing out the obvious when their team is robbed, yet the referees aren't held accountable. It's truly shocking. They're so protected it's unreal. One week off, or in the Championship or as a fourth official isn't a punishment.


----------



## Word

Hodgson LOL. According to him they played well and is unsure how they lost. Desperate times for him now, even though he shouldn't be sacked.


----------



## Silent Alarm

If results continue this way I can't see Hodgson being there in December.
Apparently those mental patients over at RAWK are trying to start another one of their hugely sucessful campaigns, they want Rafa back .
I'm fully behind the K.R.A.P campaign though :lmao


----------



## Enigma

So....http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/oct/17/wayne-rooney-manchester-united



> Wayne Rooney has thrown Manchester United's season into a state of turmoil after informing the club he has no plans to sign another contract and intends to find new employers. Rooney's decision is based on serious differences with Sir Alex Ferguson, the Guardian understands, and will be a devastating blow to the supporters who have come to regard him as a talismanic figure in this troubled era under Malcolm Glazer's ownership.


No quotes, but lots of rumour and lots of press reporting this. He's properly fucked everything up, hasn't he?


----------



## Liam Miller

If the rumours are true i think Rooney needs to stop been a big fucking baby and grow a pair.

I've been behind 100% but now it's getting annoying and old, he fucked a hooker like the majority of footballers have, now let's move on.


----------



## united_07

So now united get to go through another transfer saga with Rooney, and no doubt fergie will refuse to comment in his next press conference.


----------



## T-C

If Rooney really does want out then he can just fuck off. He's far more easily replaced than Ronaldo, if Fergie is given any of the money. If it ever comes down to a player vs manager situation at United then there is only one winner, and rightfully so.


----------



## Joel

You guys should buy back Ronaldo. It'll make you stronger again (which isn't good for you opponents), but I miss seeing him play 

I watch Madrid from time to time, but not as much as I'll watch Premier League football obviously.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think we will hear from Fergie right before Champions League on Tuesday. Isn't it UEFA law that managers must attend their press conferences, or am I imagining that?

I didn't think Rooney's situation was that serious, but apparently it is. Dude's been off his game for a long time now though. Gonna be interesting seeing what happens.


----------



## dR1

Ronaldo and Rooney are pretty irreplaceable really, Rooney is such a unique player that there is no one like him to replace him, closest thing would be Tevez....to lose all 3 of them in 2 years is just unheard of for Man Utd, I don't truly buy this whole thing, but the defence already has to do too much and we are seeing how bad that is turning out right now, losing their final superstar will cripple the team.


----------



## Silent Alarm

If this is true, I wonder how much of it has to do with Coleen? Wasn't there a story a month or two back about how Rooney wanted to stay for life? Strange how after the hooker story he apparently wants out but maybe I'm just cynical bastard.
But one things for sure, his head seems to be all over the shop. You'd hope one of the senior lads could talk with him, Giggs, Neville or Rio.

But, and I hope it isn't this, if he is using this whole ''I'm not signing a new contract'' as a negotiating tactic to bump up his huge wages he knows where the door is and he can fuck right off out it.
Better players than him have left United.
But so far this is only ifs and buts.


----------



## Renegade™

He's not going anywhere, as usual the tabloids have taken something miniscule and turned it into a fiasco.


----------



## The Monster

T-C said:


> If Rooney really does want out then he can just fuck off. *He's far more easily replaced than Ronaldo, if Fergie is given any of the money.* If it ever comes down to a player vs manager situation at United then there is only one winner, and rightfully so.


That's my feeling on this as a whole as well.

But bold part is true, if were to lose a player of Wayne Rooney he need replacing with someone near to his level, which damn difficult but do-able just but doing so in January window is pretty damn hard, and who really knows if money be made available.

I have no idea if this is story is true or not, but seemed odd that Wayne would walk into OT on Saturday with big smile on his face and having laugh & joke with Kiko then day later be telling SAF his off. Though was clear for all to see Wayne Rooney doesn’t look right, good example was when his on pitch against WBA cos he looked really bad, his touch kept letting down time & time again, whenever this was because his out of form still or his heart not in it any more or for whatever reason I don’t know.

Think this properly been a snowball effect which started before world cup but has really gathered pace now, think going back I’d say when Wayne gave his word to Man Utd, Gill & SAF that wants stay for life at OT and he’ll a sign new contract making him biggest paid earner at Manchester United when returns from World Cup, that talk pauses when this started to all go wrong because of his off field problems have come out to general public, SAF not happy mainly cos I think Man Utd have very strict family code or at least SAF does? Which SAF a very firm believer in, I could be wrong on that part but Wayne broke that code, SAF cant fine nor punish him as technically hasn’t done anything wrong. SAF takes him out of public light by saying his got an ankle injury to protect the lad, as shown he wasn’t playing right before hand then Wayne Rooney again infuriates SAF by saying his not injured nor has ever he been, now where at this point where Wayne goes back on his word and says he wants out. Which results in SAF continual getting lied to and Wayne continual acting as if his bigger then the manager. Think SAF would have felt disappointment in Wayne more then anything else to begin with (maybe more angry now) Which Wayne reply was to make matters worse. I never thought there relationship would implode to such a level that Wayne wants to leave though, never. 

If SAF really does feel he had enough and Rooney goes on acting the way he is, then theres only go be 1 winner and as much as I would hate seeing Wayne leave, if in this case I will back SAF all the way every day. If this is reason why team as whole doesn’t look right and being causing problems in camp (though think that a little to far fetched) then I’ll be so mad.

I don’t know who would replace him but off top of my head, Edin Dzeko, Suarez, Benzema, Muller or a certain Pato, would be my picks. Though I have no clue if money be available for such a buy or if those players leave in January I have no idea.

You could also say this is his agent/s trying there best to get better deal for there player, but cant see that sense Man Utd were about make him best paid player at Manchester United anyway. But imo think it’s the relationship between player & manager that’s done this, seems so weird that they seemed to have a really good relationship to before all this happened. Good news is that any relationship can be fixed, bad news is given SAF theme of no player is bigger then the club/team whilst getting lied to by Wayne again & again will not help matters. Its real shame, cos Wayne Rooney the footballer is such a talent but Wayne Rooney the person forever lets himself & now appears SAF down. I will await until SAF says something on Tuesday towards the press about this before I get into total doom & gloom mode. Though I can’t see this problem/situation leaving until January regardless of what is said on Tuesday by Fergie, when things are made clearer by then or if Wayne Rooney stays or he leaves.


----------



## dR1

Renegade™ said:


> He's not going anywhere, as usual the tabloids have taken something miniscule and turned it into a fiasco.


But it's not just tabloids this time.....Man Utd fans NEED to start realizing there is some sort of a problem here, rather than trying to wipe it off as something little. Vidic's thing last was them making it a big deal when it wasn't, this has become a HUGE thing, so there is clearly a problem somewhere.


----------



## Enigma

This is all going to get very messy. The club denied he was off in January, but doesn't say he'll stay in the Summer. I'm a little shocked and disappointed if he's the one who has orchestrated this, because it's very unprofessional. If this is actually true, and his reason for it is 'lack of support' from SAF like I'm reading, then he can rightly fuck off. He was given a cover for his bad form, and he was thick enough to discredit the manager. 

Of course, this is all a big 'if'. That said, it's everywhere today, all over the press in varying forms which makes me think one camp - either United or Rooney - has put this out there in various places to orchestrate a sale. Which would be sad. 

And then of course, if he does go, we have to spend. Simple as that; losing Ronaldo was bad enough, replacing Tevez with Owen was bad enough - if we lose Rooney and don't adequately spend to keep up with City and Chelsea, we will be looking more and more like Liverpool.


----------



## KingKicks

IF Rooney does go, then we've got some serious fucking spending that needs to be done.

Can't see Owen staying much longer.
Scholes may only have 1 more season left in him.
I'm confident this is Giggs last season.

and now this stuff with Rooney. If he went to Madrid, I wouldn't be suprised if they offered Benzema as part of the deal.


----------



## Renegade™

He's not going anywhere, ffs, until you actually hear it from Sir Alex himself, then what merit does a few tabloid reports with no source or actual quotes have? It's all a big co-incidence it's happening now when he's in crappy form and after he said he didn't have an ankle injury, one muppet thinks "OOOO ROONEY WANTS OUT!~" and spouts the shit and before you know it the rumours spread quicker then the avion flu.


----------



## dR1

Captain Denial.

Theres a difference between tabloids being behind it all, and all the serious and decent insiders actually acknowledging a problem.

Oh by the way, BBC is now reporting it, which DOES signal truth behind it all.


----------



## Enigma

Benjo™ said:


> IF Rooney does go, then we've got some serious fucking spending that needs to be done.
> 
> Can't see Owen staying much longer.
> Scholes may only have 1 more season left in him.
> I'm confident this is Giggs last season.
> 
> and now this stuff with Rooney. If he went to Madrid, I wouldn't be suprised if they offered Benzema as part of the deal.


Agree with this, except I'm inclined to believe Giggs/Scholes will both stay for another season, especially if we lose Rooney.



Renegade™ said:


> He's not going anywhere, ffs, until you actually hear it from Sir Alex himself, then what merit does a few tabloid reports with no source or actual quotes have? It's all a big co-incidence it's happening now when he's in crappy form and after he said he didn't have an ankle injury, one muppet thinks "OOOO ROONEY WANTS OUT!~" and spouts the shit and before you know it the rumours spread quicker then the avion flu.


It isn't tabloid reports though - it's coming out in various places, most of which are good sources (BBC, Press Association). No quotes, but obviously being fed to the journos by either United or Rooney.


----------



## Joel

Give it up, Renegade. It's not the usual tabloid shit. It's being reported everywhere and there has been no denial from either camp.

Oh and btw, can we have him please? :side: Rooney, Torres and Ibra are the only strikers that can come into our team and settle in the same formation straight away (after Drogba retires/leaves).


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Hopefully Rooney does fuck of out of this country. He's a fucking tool. I'm fed up of reading about him in the newspaper every day.


----------



## Kiz

How much do people think United could get for Rooney, depending on how close it is to the end of his contract if/when he leaves.


----------



## Enigma

Just as a random stab in the dark, £40-60 million? I haven't got a clue.


----------



## Nige™

They'll get more for him in January than they will if they wait until the summer. If they do hang on which is more likely, I doubt they'll get much more than £30m with his contract up 12 months later unless a bidding war breaks out between the likes of Real & Barca.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I think we'd be lucky to get £50 million.
He hasn't got very long left on his contract, he's nowhere near his best and he's not got the best reputation (media-wise, hookers etc.)
I'd love if Fergie played him tomorrow, would be very interesting to see the Old Trafford reaction.

Christ almighty Sky Sports News have that bastard (I really wish I could use the C-word for him) Custis on pimping his shite.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Joel said:


> Give it up, Renegade. It's not the usual tabloid shit. It's being reported everywhere and there has been no denial from either camp.
> 
> Oh and btw, can we have him please? :side: Rooney, Torres and Ibra are the only strikers that can come into our team and settle in the same formation straight away (after Drogba retires/leaves).


As much as I love Ibra, I would prefer someone younger. Although I think Torres is more likely than Rooney, imagine either. 

Yes, the continuous problems in United and Liverpool is only good for Chelsea. We will reap the rewards when the time is right. :side: 

I know this isn't the thread, BUT OMG MADRID AND MILAN TOMORROW!


----------



## Kiz

Don't forget City are right up their arse now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Real Madrid have ruled out a move for Rooney so they're definitely interested.
God, I hope he doesn't go to City though. Go to Real and we'll get £60-70 million and Benzema or Higuian, deal? :side:


----------



## Jon Staley

Rooney won't leave. He'll make up with SAF between now and January.

We should sign Adam Johnson in January, though - he and Mancini don't tend to be too fond of eachother.


----------



## Word

We will give him Rooney, as long as we get Ronaldo in return. Come back to daddy Christiannoooo!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

United will be lucky to get 30 mill plus for Rooney on current form.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Cheeky bid for Torres maybe? £12 million plus Gary Neville should cover it I'd say.

Or maybe not


----------



## cocacolazero

Would be hilarious if Rooney went to City, baconface would be fuming. Most likely off to Spain though, what are the hookers & grannies like there?


----------



## Dale-wrestliing08

i doubt rooney will leave united. i cant imagine he would fit into spainish football but i suppose he would adapt over time ?


----------



## Nige™

Rockhead said:


> I know this isn't the thread, BUT OMG MADRID AND MILAN TOMORROW!


0-0 or 1-0 written all over it. It'll be dreadful. Milan & Mourinho combined makes a very negative combination.

Rooney will start too. I'd be amazed if he didn't.


----------



## T-C

£20 million plus Kaka' would do me nicely. Talk of Benzema doesn't inspire me as he has been utter rubbish at Madrid. Perez knows how lucrative English players are after dabbling with Beckham, Owen and Woodgate. Rooney being the English 'galactico' will appeal to him hugely and with the way Ozil has settled in I don't see Kaka' sticking around to long when he returns from injury.

If we are to replace Rooney the dream signing would be Pato, I would think that someone like Dzeko would be more viable though.

All of this is pure speculation and coming from dreamland anyway, but Rooney has made himself look a dickhead here, that is a fact.


----------



## cocacolazero

T-C said:


> £20 million plus *Kaka*' would do me nicely. Talk of Benzema doesn't inspire me as he has been utter rubbish at Madrid. Perez knows how lucrative English players are after dabbling with Beckham, Owen and Woodgate. Rooney being the English 'galactico' will appeal to him hugely and with the way Ozil has settled in I don't see Kaka' sticking around to long when he returns from injury.
> 
> If we are to replace Rooney the dream signing would be *Pato*, I would think that someone like *Dzeko* would be more viable though.
> 
> All of this is pure speculation and coming from dreamland anyway, but Rooney has made himself look a dickhead here, that is a fact.


Well Ronaldo was replaced by Valencia and the debt is worst now right? so don't count on signing those if Rooney goes, expect an Andy Carroll or a Kevin Doyle type as there is no value in the market. That Hernandez looks quality btw.


----------



## T-C

Hence 'dreamland' being mentioned. In reality we will probably sign a load of unproven youngsters that will amount to very little.


----------



## Nige™

It'll be interesting to see if Fergie gives Chicarito a decent run in the first XI to see if he's up to replacing Shrek long term. He's young, he can finish and he's got talent. Whether he's got the potential to be as good as Rooney remains to be seen though.


----------



## united_07

The thought of a Berbatov - Benzema, doesnt really fill me with confidence, it would be the laziest front 2 in the league


----------



## The Monster

T-C said:


> £20 million plus Kaka' would do me nicely. Talk of Benzema doesn't inspire me as he has been utter rubbish at Madrid. Perez knows how lucrative English players are after dabbling with Beckham, Owen and Woodgate. Rooney being the English 'galactico' will appeal to him hugely and with the way Ozil has settled in I don't see Kaka' sticking around to long when he returns from injury.
> 
> If we are to replace Rooney the dream signing would be Pato, I would think that someone like Dzeko would be more viable though.
> 
> All of this is pure speculation and coming from dreamland anyway, but Rooney has made himself look a dickhead here, that is a fact.


I agree that I don’t think Kaka will be there much longer and think same for Benzema. My problem with getting Kaka is can he stay fit long enough, and can he regain his old form? I have no doubt his a very special footballer and even at 28 his still one best in world but I haven’t been able to say that in last few seasons for reasons above.

Wolfsburg were asking for 40Million Euros in summer for Dzeko, that would not change in 2011 imo, and if rumors are to be believed (I know unlikely) he likes Serie A and already has an agreement to join Juventus in summer of 2011 anyway.

Pato would be around the same, though would he ever leave AC Milan for us? I know SAF tried getting him in 2007 for 14Million wasn’t it but Internacional said no as wanted around 20Million mark which AC Milan did indeed pay, think SAF said before he maybe should have paid the extra money to get him looking back.

The better footballer be Pato, as younger and has more about him, more realistic out 2 be Dzeko, but I’m big fan of Dzeko, his an old classic goal scoring number 9. Closest thing I’ve seen to Ruud, doesn’t much care for build up play just wants score goals and can score any type of goal from any angle which is great ability to have. Both are very good footballers and both would work here in Prem League imo, but getting the money for them and them even wanting to come here is a completely different matter though.

Edit- Another name that could be mentioned (not going to go over board here) is Aguero? He like Wayne Rooney has yet sign a new contract with his current club and that deal runs out in 2012.

I'll still await for press conference on Tuesday when/if SAF says anything.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Stone Cold 4life said:


> United will be lucky to get 30 mill plus for Rooney on current form.


Even then they'd be getting about five times his present value. Over-rated striker who's a million miles from form, has personal issues and an attitude problem? If they get any bid over £7m they should take the money and run. He's only three years, tops, from imploding spectacularly and fulfilling his destiny of being the next Paul Gascoigne. Only without a tenth of the actual footballing talent.

I'm not even kidding. By the time he's thirty, Rooney will be doing McDonald's adverts and battling a drink and/or drug problem whilst being treated for sex addiction. He's so far off the rails right now that they're going to have to call in British Rail to get him running again.

Capello doesn't help. Why is he rewarding him for his shitty form by reinforcing his 'untouchable' status in the England squad? Fucking drop him already. If that doesn't teach him a lesson, nothing - short of stopping his paycheques - will.


----------



## Silent Alarm

My little brother isn't pleased about this at all, only a few weeks ago he got a United shirt with ''ROONEY 10'' on the back. He refuses to wear it now and he's sold Rooney in FIFA 11 :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

> Give it up, Renegade. It's not the usual tabloid shit. It's being reported everywhere and there has been no denial from either camp.


The "report" from the BBC said Man Utd denied the whole thing and called it rubbish. Basically settles it for me until I actually see and hear either Fergie or Rooney say otherwise.


----------



## #dealwithit

Nige™ said:


> 0-0 or 1-0 written all over it. It'll be dreadful. Milan & Mourinho combined makes a very negative combination.
> 
> Rooney will start too. I'd be amazed if he didn't.


The bookies are favouring a high scoring match, so if you think there's only one goal in it, get down to the bookies. Odds of 10/3 are going for there being one goal or less in it.


----------



## dR1

Renegade™ said:


> The "report" from the BBC said Man Utd denied the whole thing and called it rubbish. Basically settles it for me until I actually see and hear either Fergie or Rooney say otherwise.


Rooney hasn't said anything, at all, if this wasn't true, his image is taking an absolute beating, which is a shame, and it'd be idiotic not to say something. Fergie is refusing to take questions on the matter....at least with the Vidic stuff, there were actually denials from Vidic and SAF.


----------



## Joel

Renegade™;8964879 said:


> The "report" from the BBC said Man Utd denied the whole thing and called it rubbish. Basically settles it for me until I actually see and hear either Fergie or Rooney say otherwise.


Man Utd denied that they would sell Rooney before all of this contract stuff came up.

There is a possibility that he won't leave - we still have time before any transfer window is opened, him and Ferguson could work out their differences between that period.

But there is no point denying it when the people involved aren't. You need to understand like every other club, Man Utd aren't perfect.


----------



## Renegade™

^ I know this and never said otherwise, but without any verbal confirmation by SAF or Rooney, it's nothing more than speculation, which has been stated by almost everywhere I've seen it discussed lately (Fox Sports News, Eurosport, ESPN Soccernet) and that's exactly true, so until that changes, I firmly believe he stays.

I'm sorry but I don't believe for a second he wants out after he's repeatedly said down the years he wants to be at Utd for the rest of his career, and Fergie has always stuck by him and will continue to do so.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fergie's press conference is in an hour. Any guesses what he'll say?
I'm going with: ''I'm not answerin' questions on any of my players futures, alri'?'' or
''The boy is a Manchester United player and he's staying that way''


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fergie says Rooney won't play tomorrow night. The reason? An ankle injury :lmao


----------



## united_07

some quotes from the press conference



> Fergie: "His agent has intimated he won't sign a contract and he wants away. It's a shock, "terribly disappointed by news because we can't understand it"
> Fergie: "There's an offer, if he's prepared to discuss. I know David Gill prepared to offer contract difficult to better elsewhere
> Fergie: 'I've never had an argument with Wayne at any time - he did have an injury and he confirmed it himself in interview with Sky" #mufc
> Fergie: "he said he wasn't injured and that was disappointing because we know fine well he was" #mufc
> Fergie: "We're bemused because we can't understand why he would want to leave a club this successful. We don't understand it" #mufc
> Fergie: "I feel we have to keep door open, simply because such a good player, and we've done nothing but help him in private life" #mufc
> Fergie: "the player says he's adamant he wants to leave" #mufc


he can fuck off then, especially if he goes to city, if thats how he shows his loyalty


----------



## smitlick

united_07 said:


> some quotes from the press conference
> 
> 
> 
> he can fuck off then, especially if he goes to city, if thats how he shows his loyalty


Considering he supported Everton and left them so easily, loyal isn't a word i'd call the useless .....


----------



## Silent Alarm

Just finished watching that press conference, I fucking love Ferguson.
Rooney, the door is that-a-way, don't let it hit ya on the way out. Best wishes for the rest of your career.

You fat, ugly, crest-kissing, whore-baiting scouse bastard. Piss off.


----------



## KingKicks

Well Rooney can fuck off then. He will be alot easier to replace then Ronaldo.


----------



## Role Model

to quote the great Man Utd Fan: I hope he gets hit by a bus on his way to training.

Absolute fucking .... of the highest order, almost makes me want to give up on football altogether.


----------



## Destiny

Wow. Im a little shocked. Thought he would spend the rest of his career at United. This is interesting!


----------



## cocacolazero

Wayne Rooney...Mr Loyalty, Once a blue always a blue the man is a role model ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Liam Miller

Great press conference from Fergie, i just hope he replaces rooney with top quality, and not younger players like what happened with ronaldo.


----------



## cocacolazero

Apparently he was stretchered off in training, lol, I bet Baconface had Vidic level him.


----------



## dR1

Isn't Valencia like older than Ronaldo :side:

This seems to be more of a problem with the club or people/someone in the club rather than money though, he hasn't even discussed contract terms apparently, so it can't be him lobbying for more money if he doesn't know what they'd fully offer. Probably knows they are about to a more of a good team competing for CL spots rather than being a guaranteed top 2 finish and contender for CL every year.


----------



## Mozzaa

So glad all this is coming out of the works before they play us (Stoke) on Sunday; I fancied a 2-0 win for us and after all this thats come out...I'm sticking by it!.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Well Roon, the door at Chelsea is always open for ya.


----------



## Joel

Renegade will still deny it...

This is funny. I love how quick things can change.


----------



## Magsimus

Andy Carroll making front page news. Stupid prick.

(if true).


----------



## The Monster

Apparently Rooney said he wasn’t interested in signing new contract on 14th of August, 2 days before we faced Newcastle at home, SAF says was going up his current contract, but he wasn’t interested. Can't figure out why his opinion would change so badly from end of last season to then/now. 

We deserve someone better, I’d rather someone was wearing the shirt who respected club, the manager and its history, but judging by this situation Wayne clearly doesn’t & feels he can do better elsewhere. Feel really disappointed for Sir Alex btw, putting so much time & faith into Wayne Rooney on the field and off it for so long for Rooney to just throw back in his face, reeks of arrogance & ignorance.

Now ball in Wayne court, SAF done the right thing here, his come out to media read statement clearing everything up, now up to Wayne to either follow through on his wishes & leave or decide to stay. My opinion is I have no time for someone who doesn’t want to be here and never will, and even less time for someone who SAF, Gill & Manchester United have spent so much time and effort into for it to be pissed all away like this, SAF has told Wayne to respect the club by acting as a professional until January and he hasn’t done so, again i say reeks of arrogance & ignorance. 

We will need a replacement for Wayne Rooney if indeed (which looks likely) he leaves in January, getting that replacement in January will be hard enough as it is, but such a buy would need good deal of money, as if 2011 wasn’t going be tough as it was with many players maybe also leaving, now need a new CF to. 

In short don’t let door hit you on way out Wayne, shocking.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'd much rather see him at Chelsea than city. No player is bigger than United look at our history and the players that have put on the shirt.

He can join up with them 2 rent boy's cashley and John and they can fuck all the hookers and Granny's they want.

Now i know what them Evertonians felt like :sad:


----------



## Role Model

It's a dark day for football, not sure how any fan can truly take pleasure in this. It's an embarrassment and proof the sport is in a horrible time, money is a fucking monster and it'll killing the game.


----------



## cocacolazero

The Monster said:


> Apparently Rooney said he wasn’t interested in signing new contract on 14th of August, 2 days before we faced Newcastle at home, SAF says was going up his current contract, but he wasn’t interested. Can't figure out why his opinion would change so badly from end of last season to then/now.
> 
> We deserve someone better, I’d rather someone was wearing the shirt who respected club, the manager and its history, but judging by this situation Wayne clearly doesn’t & feels he can do better elsewhere. Feel really disappointed for Sir Alex btw, putting so much time & faith into Wayne Rooney on the field and off it for so long for Rooney to just throw back in his face, reeks of arrogance & ignorance.
> 
> Now ball in Wayne court, SAF done the right thing here, his come out to media read statement clearing everything up, now up to Wayne to either follow through on his wishes & leave or decide to stay. My opinion is I have no time for someone who doesn’t want to be here and never will, and even less time for someone who SAF, Gill & Manchester United have spent so much time and effort into for it to be pissed all away like this, SAF has told Wayne to respect the club by acting as a professional until January and he hasn’t done so, again i say reeks of arrogance & ignorance.
> 
> We will need a replacement for Wayne Rooney if indeed (which looks likely) he leaves in January, getting that replacement in January will be hard enough as it is, but such a buy would need good deal of money, as if 2011 wasn’t going be tough as it was with many players maybe also leaving, now need a new CF to.
> 
> In short don’t let door hit you on way out Wayne, shocking.


They should just play Hernandez, instead of buying a star, make a new one, especially with your debts and theres absoulutly no chance you'll get a world beater in January anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller

Role Model said:


> It's a dark day for football, not sure how any fan can truly take pleasure in this. It's an embarrassment and proof the sport is in a horrible time, money is a fucking monster and it'll killing the game.


Yep 100% agree, that been said i would welcome a billionaire owner.


@Lord_Sugar

yes Rooney will have loads of money in Spain and if he spends £1200 a night he will wear his Chorizo out very quickly.

Alan Sugar quality


----------



## Word

Role Model said:


> It's a dark day for football, not sure how any fan can truly take pleasure in this. It's an embarrassment and proof the sport is in a horrible time, money is a fucking monster and it'll killing the game.


Liverpool fans are laughing. Especially when all media attention turns to us.


----------



## Liam Miller

Why are English players the biggest scumbags


----------



## cocacolazero

WWE_TNA said:


> Why are English players the biggest scumbags


Because they are the most praised and the most pampered, think they can get away with anything.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Role Model said:


> It's a dark day for football, not sure how any fan can truly take pleasure in this. It's an embarrassment and proof the sport is in a horrible time, money is a fucking monster and it'll killing the game.


Bang fookin' on!

It's getting out of hand, I actually wish they'd sort out that super-league they've been on about and let all these so called top clubs fuck off, so we can actually start playing football again in this country.

FUCK WAYNE ROONEY and every overpaid tossbag like him, it's shit like this that makes me glad I support a smaller club, if I was a United fan who pays their hard eraned money to stand there & cheer like idiots each & every week while these assholes don't give a flying fuck about you or your club. Seriously you must like being treated like total mugs.

Also, the fat .... can't even be faithful to his missus, never mind a football club.


----------



## dR1

Again, it seems pretty obvious this isn't about money. It's about Man Utd going downhill rather than uphill, whereas Rooney is getting into his peak years and wants to continue winning. If he was such a douche, he wouldn't have told the boatd a whole year in August, 2 transfer windows before he can buy out his own contract and leave without Man Utd getting anything.

This is hardly Ashley Cole, don't even try and believe that, Ashley made it clear he wanted more money that Arsenal were willing to offer, Rooney told them before negotiations about a contract even started, at least according to SAF.


----------



## Liam Miller

If Rooney was bothered about the direction of the club why hasn't he talked to fergie about it?.

Losing out to the prem by 1 point last season i would not call that downhill, getting to the quaters of the champions league last season, losing out on aways goals. i would not say United are going downhill just yet.


----------



## dR1

So winning the Prem and being the runners up in the CL to coming second in the Prem and quarters in the CL isn't downhill? I like how you think.

Man Utd can't/won't compete to get the players they desperately need in the market(Ozil, Silva, Sneijder all stand out), and buying unknown quantities in likes of Bebe, Obertan who aren't proven in anything, they replace Ronaldo with Valencia, this downfall has been inevitable for a long time, Rooney knows it and he probably has spoken about it, or maybe like most fans, he just realizes it, and he wants to continue winning, after all the reason he joined Man Utd instead of Newcastle was because he wanted to win, so don't condemn him for moving for wanting to continue winning.


----------



## cocacolazero

would Rooney evan get in City or Chelsea's team at the moment? they both play 4-3-3, Malouda, Drogba and Anelka is a formidable forced up front and has been for the past 2 season whearas Silva Tevez and Johnson aint bad either plus City have shed loads of strikers anyway.


----------



## Nige™

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-Rooney-as-Manchester-City-wait-in-wings.html

If the greedy bastard seriously thinks he's worth £200k a week, he's an absolute tit. This is what happens when clubs like City come along and throw money about like there's no tomorrow. Yaya Toure for example! Rooney's not had a good game since March time. How the hell can he justify such a pay rise when he's so out of form? He can't live off last season's form forever.


----------



## Silent Alarm

City would buy him just because they can. Hopefully we can milk £30 or 40 million out of them but this Webster ruling has me worried.
I had a laugh at my little brother last night but when he got home from school today and seen the news the poor little fecker was devestated. Ahh, the innocence of youth. I greeted it with a roll of the eyes and a ''fuck sake''.

Anyway, no need to hold my tongue anymore. He was always a diving, moaning little prick :side:.
But he was our diving, moaning little prick 
Fuck him, IT'S CHICHARITO TIME BABY!!!


----------



## Enigma

Not going to read all your comments on this because it'll just depress me more. All I'll say is that I'm shocked, angry and quite frankly confused. Why he'd want to leave, I have no idea. Please don't shit all over our club any further by going to City, Wayne.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i havent been paying attention ...

why does rooney want out?


----------



## united_07

Mikey Damage said:


> i havent been paying attention ...
> 
> why does rooney want out?


Well it seems city are willing to offer £250,000, or £500,00 according to some sources, a week, so that may be a deciding factor.

This is Hernandez's time to step up and show how good he can be


----------



## dR1

Because Man Utd aren't a contending team anymore pretty much, and can't afford to invest to become one.


----------



## Joel

Sad day in football? :lmao

Saying that would mean that Rooney is a symbol of what is good in football. Which he is far from. If he is leaving for money (which shouldn't even be a case at this moment, because we don't know the whole truths) then it is right up his alley. That is the type of guy he is and has always been. Sorry it has taken you so long to realise that.

Off the top of my head:

Disrespected and told lies about the manager that gave him his chance
Disrespects his hometown club every chance he gets
Disrespects referees
Doesn't care for opponents well being when he loses his temper
(Oh God, get Anelka out my team please)
Cheats on his wife

I'm sure there is more too. The guy in not a model professional at all. If it was a guy like Maldini who has always carried himself the right way and decided he is leaving for money, then that would be a sad for football. But with Rooney, this is something that probably should have been expected.

The only day this is bad for is Man Utd.


----------



## Mozzaa

Joel said:


> Sad day in football? :lmao
> 
> Saying that would mean that Rooney is a symbol of what is good in football. Which he is far from. If he is leaving for money (which shouldn't even be a case at this moment, because we don't know the whole truths) then it is right up his alley. That is the type of guy he is and has always been. Sorry it has taken you so long to realise that.
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Disrespected and told lies about the manager that gave him his chance
> Disrespects his hometown club every chance he gets
> Disrespects referees
> Doesn't care for opponents well being when he loses his temper
> (Oh God, get Anelka out my team please)
> Cheats on his wife
> 
> I'm sure there is more too. The guy in not a model professional at all. If it was a guy like Maldini who has always carried himself the right way and decided he is leaving for money, then that would be a sad for football. But with Rooney, this is something that probably should have been expected.
> 
> The only day this is bad for is Man Utd.


100% agree; he is a top player on form but personally he's a complete arse and if he does go Man Citeh it shows what a tool this guy is...anyway Manure need some money and to be fair he was going to go next summer anyway imo.


----------



## cocacolazero

If Hernandez is gonna make it at United he need to learn how to dive, he was set up perfectly for one against west brom in injury time i think and he stayed on his feet. Suppose he has a geat teacher in Nani and 3 months of studying Rooney's practice dives in training won't hurt either.

In all honesty though, not being biased but the best team to support is Blackpool, all the players even the forign ones play for the crowd. We play sone damn fine football aswell.


----------



## Enigma

cocacolazero said:


> all the players even the forign ones play for the crowd.


----------



## dR1

Mozzaa said:


> 100% agree; he is a top player on form but personally he's a complete arse and if he does go Man Citeh it shows what a tool this guy is...anyway Manure need some money and to be fair he was going to go next summer anyway imo.


Before the rumours started a few days ago.....I don't think anyone in their right mind would of thought he'd be leaving next summer. Even the most die-hard Liverpool, while finding it comical, seem shocked by this.


----------



## Victarion

I dunno ; I don't all together get the impression that this is all about the money. I guess with the recent speculation and the cheating and all that shit a fresh start might actually do him good, but for fuck sake the way this has been handled on his end doesn't come across as well, especially the denying of the injury and all that. 

Will wait and see I guess.


----------



## Mozzaa

dR1 said:


> Before the rumours started a few days ago.....I don't think anyone in their right mind would of thought he'd be leaving next summer. Even the most die-hard Liverpool, while finding it comical, seem shocked by this.


Why who else do Man Utd have worth the money Rooney is or anywhere similar? Man Utd need to sell the assests last year Ronaldo next year Rooney; they wont be the only team...think the Premier League could be O so very different next season with Fibreglass almost certain to go Barca, Rooney could go Real Madrid and theres always a few surprises; it also shows there is not much loyalty in football these days.


----------



## Role Model

Rooney set to leave his woes behind by leaving Manchester for Manchester. Sums it up really.

The fact he's pulling the same tricks he did on Moyes with Fergie is disgusting.


----------



## T-C

It's 90k a week on one side of Manchester and 300k at the other side though. That's all that matters to him. 

He has disgraced the club and the sooner he leaves the better as far as I'm concerned. 

It hasn't hit me as hard as most because I could never bring myself to love the man like I did Ronaldo, Cantona and others. He has too many dislikable qualities. 

I just hope to god that the manager gets some of the funds from his fee to re-invest in the squad.


----------



## united_07

Heres a link to the MUTV interview ferguson did today, where fergie speaks about rooney

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid29318049001?bctid=641619293001


----------



## Travis Bickle

Oh boo hoo he let down the fans - what utter tripe. He helped United lift the champions league and a string of league titles and he doesn't owe the fans anything. I'm hoping he moves to Man City to teach the idiotic, hooligan fans a lesson. I would love to know the average IQ of these butthurt football fans who think that they actually matter.


----------



## T-C

A somewhat ludicrous statement above me here. Probably should have been ignored, but still.


----------



## Travis Bickle

oh boo hoooooooooo, butthurt fan? waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........ 

He's leaving the team and letting the fans down daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-C

Haha outstanding.

"Well said Travis."


----------



## united_07

Travis Bickle said:


> oh boo hoooooooooo, butthurt fan? waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........
> 
> He's leaving the team and letting the fans down daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


are you an everton fan or something? i think you are taking this a bit too seriously


----------



## Liam Miller

He's probably Leeds


----------



## Travis Bickle

Seriously I must have been like ten or eleven when Zidane left Juve and I didn't cry about it - I understand even then that players don't belong to clubs. And soon after we got Nedved so all was good in the world. United will find a new Rooney, don't get me wrong he's talented but he's no Maradona or anything like that.




> He's probably Leeds


You've probably been the cause of the vomit that has just erupted from my lungs. Leeds!!!! uggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## united_07

Apparently it was Scholes who injured Rooney in training today 
Scholes has always been my one of my favourite united players :lmao


----------



## TheLoneShark

united_07 said:


> Apparently it was Scholes who injured Rooney in training today
> Scholes has always been my one of my favourite united players :lmao


Is it a permanent injury? If so, give the ginger tosspot a knighthood.


----------



## The Monster

T-C said:


> It's 90k a week on one side of Manchester and 300k at the other side though. That's all that matters to him.
> 
> He has disgraced the club and the sooner he leaves the better as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> It hasn't hit me as hard as most because I could never bring myself to love the man like I did Ronaldo, Cantona and others. He has too many dislikable qualities.
> 
> I just hope to god that the manager gets some of the funds from his fee to re-invest in the squad.


Same feeling here mate, I was more crushed when Ronaldo left because it was near enough impossible to replace such a talent with someone of that equal quality, though that’s not to discredit Valencia who I feel done a fantastic since his been here and I’m big fan of his, and I hope & wish him speed recovery to btw.

2011 was always going be a big year for us in terms of players maybe leaving/retiring and need replacing, GK (to replace VDS), RB (to replace ageing Wes & Neville), CDM (To replace Hargreaves if cant return to full fitness), CM/CAM (to replace Scholes), LW (to replace Giggs as Nani now more of a RW) & now new CF to replace Wayne Rooney as I can’t see Owen staying after this season as he was always a stop gap signing and Berba said this be last contract before he retires in 2012. It’s not long now to before new UEFA financial rules comes in play which will limit X amount of spending for most teams in Europe, so might last chance to buy that amount of players in 1 whole summer/transfer window.

Think SAF will have to think about the squad and players very deeply next year & where needs go and whose needed, properly alot more then he would of hoped and had to do originally, but I will forever put my faith in him, as been here before and never failed to deliver. Its properly more a case of putting faith in that questionable but very much needed 165M transfer kitty by looks of things & praying SAF uses it. 

Who do you think we should go after T-C?

Edit - Tried sending you a PM btw T-C but your PM storage is full, so sent message through rep comment.


----------



## dR1

The Monster said:


> Berba said this be last contract before he retires in 2012.


He said this when?


----------



## The Monster

dR1 said:


> He said this when?


Think one of his first interviews he had with Manchester united when he first signed for us in 2008, he said someone along lines of "I moved to the biggest club in world to win major trophies i am 27 now, so this will be my last contract before i retire from football"

Could be wrong with the retirement comment or i could be thinking of someone different or he has changed his mind on that comment all together, honestly cant 100% remember.


----------



## T-C

A lot of it obviously depends on how much money the manager will have to spend on revamping the squad. If Fergie was to want a striker who can lead the line by himself and play in a 433 formation the way have been in Europe during recent years then Dzeko would be the obvious candidate. He would cost a fair whack but he is as close to a guaranteed success as there is out there. If the manager wants someone who can play off Berba then someone of Aguero's ilk could be the shout, or possibly Luis Suarez. Neymar may also be worth a mention but his temperament could already be questioned.

Midfield is out biggest concern in my opinion. Fletch can do the job in a three man midfield all day long, but he doesn't seem to be able to adapt successfully to playing alongside just one other midfielder, and sadly Scholesy can't do it by himself anymore. The only creative midfielder out there who can play in both systems successfully that I would watch a lot is Ever Banega. The likes of Sneijder, Van derVaart etc. are good players but they need to be playing behind the front men, someone like Javier Pastore would be a great signing if we payed with that sort of player, but we don't. Modric could maybe do it, but he would cost a bomb. Schweinsteiger would be a great buy, but it would be near impossible to get Bayern to part with him.

Rodwell keeps getting mentioned in regards to a move to us, but I think I would rather have Fellaini from Everton. Everytime I have seen him play in his best position, defensive midfield, he has ran the show for them. A player who I think is criminally underrated just because of his appearance.

Bale would be ideal for our left wing I think, he has developed into a tremendous footballer, plus he's British which would help with the quota. At right back I haven't given up hope on Rafael just yet. As long as he learns from his errors he will be fine. 

What do you think?

And that is no problem on the PM.


----------



## Liam Miller

I fucking hate football agents.


----------



## united_07

WWE_TNA said:


> I fucking hate football agents.


i was listening to talksport today and stan collymore was on about he had the same agent as Rooney currently has, and apparently the agent is a united fan, which is a bit strange


----------



## T-C

He would be a bigger fan of money than he is of United though.


----------



## CC91

How times change


If he goes to City in January, I can see them winning the league. I hate them just like Chelsea buying success.

Apparantly Yaya Toure is on £170,000 a week, so if he can get that then Rooney can get what he wants.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

I think of it like this, remember all these other big names that had disputes with Fergie? Beckham, Keane, Van Nitelrooy and Stam. How many of them went onto do anything that worthwhle? None.

I wish that Scholes, Giggs and Neville would just bring Rooney their shitloads of medals and show them what United is about. 

and if he does go, I would like to wish him good luck in his future endevours.


----------



## T-C

Yaya Toure is on £220k per week after tax. Rooney could more than likely name his price with that lot.


----------



## The Monster

T-C said:


> What do you think?


Long reply coming up, which took awhile to do.



T-C said:


> A lot of it obviously depends on how much money the manager will have to spend on revamping the squad. If Fergie was to want a striker who can lead the line by himself and play in a 433 formation the way have been in Europe during recent years then Dzeko would be the obvious candidate. He would cost a fair whack but he is as close to a guaranteed success as there is out there. If the manager wants someone who can play off Berba then someone of Aguero's ilk could be the shout, or possibly Luis Suarez. Neymar may also be worth a mention but his temperament could already be questioned.


Agreed, I have no idea on how much money will become available to him, Glazers need Manchester United to have success on pitch to maintain the debts off it, so they cant afford imo to not invest in team, the problem is how much because the money it would take wont be small money needed for such buy/s & then how much would be allowed anyway? 

I think as much as Berbatov can score goals he never strike me as a finisher, great link up play man, can create chances for fun for his team mates, but not someone who just lethal in that box, think Edin Dzeko be my pick as well if had go for a CF, I think his at the right age at 24/25, his a natural goal scorer, he can head ball, can score with either boot, and an score different arrays of goals, his type player that you know you cant take eyes off because first chance he gets it go in. Something I like most about him is he can create chances for himself as well, normally out of nothing to. Good strength, pace and nice balance. Think he would do well here, and in our team because its focus is on crosses from the wings and thread though balls through middle, you just need that person who can finish it all off in that final third and his someone I back 99 out of 100 times putting that ball in the net. Shame Wolfsburg want 40Million Euros for him though, though i'd argue that goals scorers in this day & age in modern football is like finding a needle in haystack. 

Wouldn’t go for the no.10 striker like Kun, even though his such a talent, as we need someone who can replace Scholes long term from midfield, and no point in having someone up top who can do same as someone from midfield area, it would limit the team and that player. Though is Kun become available i'd be happy to carry him to Old Trafford. 




T-C said:


> Midfield is out biggest concern in my opinion. Fletch can do the job in a three man midfield all day long, but he doesn't seem to be able to adapt successfully to playing alongside just one other midfielder, and sadly Scholesy can't do it by himself anymore. The only creative midfielder out there who can play in both systems successfully that I would watch a lot is Ever Banega. The likes of Sneijder, Van derVaart etc. are good players but they need to be playing behind the front men, someone like Javier Pastore would be a great signing if we payed with that sort of player, but we don't. Modric could maybe do it, but he would cost a bomb.


Ditto on everything you said mate, I to feel Banega is a great player, can unlock defenses very quickly with a through pass, you can clearly see when Valencia don’t have him in starting 11, they struggle to get passes through teams from CM into the final third. When his there though, comes so easy to him, and Valencia are fair better more rounded team to. Think he could play in any league in world and not have problem because it comes so easy to him. 

Pastore be good buy, weren’t we interfered in him before he joined Palermo? Wonderful player haven’t followed him much but im aware of his talent, likes drop in between the lines, seems have nice all round game, can dribble, do a trick, see pass, good pace, can score.

Hamsik is another name think should be mentioned, a goal scoring midfielder mostly but can create as well just score goals, Ganso or the Goose as his called think could be big hit in Europe, seen a few stuff on him, good at finding that pass in tight area's, someone can take his man on and has level head to make that final decision. 

Jovetic a favorite of mine, think great credit to him that his caption of national team at such young age and doesn’t let it burden him, Fiorentina main source for alot of there good moves, because has good vision and close technique, again some who isn’t afraid to get in box have shoot and well as create for others, only 21 as well. 



T-C said:


> Rodwell keeps getting mentioned in regards to a move to us, but I think I would rather have Fellaini from Everton. Everytime I have seen him play in his best position, defensive midfield, he has ran the show for them. A player who I think is criminally underrated just because of his appearance.


Have to be honest I’d say I would be very happy to buy Rodwell myself if I could, I disagree with people that think his better at CB comments though, think his more suited to being in CM, looks more natural there to me. His still young and learning game, but its work rate I like, doesn’t fuss, loves a tackle, good battler, likes get forward to support attacks, glides over pitch to cover ground not a sitting CDM but more box to box CM I would say, not someone who can create as much or even sit there and protect back 4, but good starting moves off with passing & going with play to support attacks from CM area, think he can be made into a very good player under right manager and given the right time. 

As for sitting CDM, 1 player comes to my mind is Anthony Annan, properly not everyone cup of tea, and could be classed as a dirty player, but he covers the ground well, good tackler, strong lad, will just sit in front of a defense and protect it, doesn’t get tired, he impressed me in that area for Ghana at World Cup, his got mean side to his game to which think we lack, gets stuck in, sometimes more then he maybe should but think SAF fan of his, plays for Rosenberg and his contract expires next summer so be cheap in January. 



T-C said:


> Bale would be ideal for our left wing I think, he has developed into a tremendous footballer, plus he's British which would help with the quota. At right back I haven't given up hope on Rafael just yet. As long as he learns from his errors he will be fine.


We have a winner, I’ve been banging on about him as someone that can replace Giggs all summer, I don’t much care for him as a LB but as LW its different story, think his such a talent. His pace on wings is so good he doesn’t need trick to beat his man, fantastic crosser to, swings left boot around ball and lands at its targets, also gives good width, doesn’t come inside stretches the play because hangs to the touchline. I also like the other side to his game that is willing to take his man on, dribble at his man time & time again, take him on in 1 vs. 1 situation, if doesn’t do well he keep going, nice attitude to have, he can score all types goals to and great technique to back that up (just ask Stoke City) 

Another name think could be mentioned is Douglas Costa, different to Bale In that his more creative and likes coming inside more, has more flair and tricks about him certainly, good change of pace. His also like Bale a dead ball/set piece specialist. Can switch wings at will and seems very comfortable as a RW, LW or CAM, his added more to his game since been at Donetsk I think, gets head up alot more and picks passes out more now then I first saw him with Gremio.

As for RB, I will keep faith in Rafael as proved against Valencia away, he more then good enough, just youth and inexperience that missing but I don’t think the back up is good enough, O’Shea, Wes & Neville are in 30’s now so need good cover there, to which 2 of them may not be around next season so my pick be Gregory van der Wiel of Ajax whose a solid attacking RB and only 22, alot of clubs want him though. 

Though normally left wingback/left back/left winger, I think I’m right in saying can do same job on right even if his left footed, which Benfica’s Fabio Coentrao. Whose got one heck of a shot on him, like a rocket when hits the ball. 

Also touching on GK situation, think 2 or 3 names deserve to be looked at, 3rd be Neuer, his wants away from Schalke 04, his 28, great shot stopper, good all round keeper, needs to at times though not be as rash from crosses imo. 2nd be Llrios, again like Neuer think good all round keeping game, fantastic reflexes, cool head in pressure situations, someone I trust to make save if had in 1 on 1 moments, but his biggest weakness, is I think sometimes he isn’t commanding enough, likes stays on line a lot, when maybe so come to get the ball in the air, and sometimes rushes in to crowded area when shouldn’t, his 23 as well so really good age. My number 1 pick be De Gea though, 19 years old and stands out the most out of everyone I’ve seen, good shot stopper, can keep his cool when 1 on 1, good reflex saves, and commands his area which think something I like in a keeper, has that no fear I’m here feel about him. His only going get better to which is a scary thought for everyone.


----------



## T-C

That is a serious post there. 

Dzeko would be a monster for us if we have Valencia and Nani on form. 

I would say to try and watch as much of Pastore as possible, just as a football fan. He just oozes class. Glides across the ground, caresses the ball with every touch and basically makes the game look so simple. Plus, as evidenced at the weekend he has a ferocious strike on him...






United did show an interest in him when he was at Huracan, but couldn't offer the first team football he wanted, so he went to Serie A. Apparently he dreams of Barca though...

Banega would be ideal for us though at this stage, I cling on to the hope of Schweinsteiger but he is probably out of reach. Ganso is a good player but has recently suffered a bad knee injury that will see him out for a long time. Serious potential though.

On Rodwell, I just think if he was as good as people were saying he would be starting for a struggling Everton side week in week out. He must have some deficiencies currently that Moyes sees, no doubt he is a talent though.

I really dislike the Annan type of player, but that's just my personal preference. I don't like the idea of having someone playing in midfield for us who's sole job is to break up play. Phil Neville did the job when we were going through a lean period, but I would begrudge spending money on a player to do that job.

Douglas strikes me as the type of player who would be better suited to playing from the right side and then cutting on his left foot, and I think we are well enough stocked on right sided midfielders. I know Fergie was having a look at him previously though, but didn't take the plunge obviously. He has impressed at Shakhtar though.

De Gea would be my choice as our next keeper, I have heard that Fergie has earmarked Julio Cesar though...


----------



## Silent Alarm

CC91 said:


> How times change


Better times 

Its strange looking back, out of those 3 Ronnie is probably the only one who left with dignity and treated the Club and Fergie with respect in his departure.
He's only had good stuff to say about SAF and United since he left while Tevez took his potshots and Rooney, well we'll see I suppose.
Sunrise, Sunset and all that bollocks. (Jaysus, I sound like I belong on RAWK )


----------



## Renegade™

Finally we get some confirmation, disappointing to see him wanting to leave as I was certain he'd stay. Just goes to show you can take the man out of liverpool but you can't take the liverpool out of the man 8*D

In all seriousness tho, he can fuck off if he just wants more money, poor baby must be tough only earning 90k a week. My heart bleeds for him.


----------



## The Monster

T-C said:


> That is a serious post there.
> 
> Dzeko would be a monster for us if we have Valencia and Nani on form.
> 
> I would say to try and watch as much of Pastore as possible, just as a football fan. He just oozes class. Glides across the ground, caresses the ball with every touch and basically makes the game look so simple. Plus, as evidenced at the weekend he has a ferocious strike on him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United did show an interest in him when he was at Huracan, but couldn't offer the first team football he wanted, so he went to Serie A. Apparently he dreams of Barca though...
> 
> Banega would be ideal for us though at this stage, I cling on to the hope of Schweinsteiger but he is probably out of reach. Ganso is a good player but has recently suffered a bad knee injury that will see him out for a long time. Serious potential though.
> 
> On Rodwell, I just think if he was as good as people were saying he would be starting for a struggling Everton side week in week out. He must have some deficiencies currently that Moyes sees, no doubt he is a talent though.
> 
> I really dislike the Annan type of player, but that's just my personal preference. I don't like the idea of having someone playing in midfield for us who's sole job is to break up play. Phil Neville did the job when we were going through a lean period, but I would begrudge spending money on a player to do that job.
> 
> Douglas strikes me as the type of player who would be better suited to playing from the right side and then cutting on his left foot, and I think we are well enough stocked on right sided midfielders. I know Fergie was having a look at him previously though, but didn't take the plunge obviously. He has impressed at Shakhtar though.
> 
> De Gea would be my choice as our next keeper, I have heard that Fergie has earmarked Julio Cesar though...


Agreed there, good service is vital to someone like Dzeko, though last season he didn’t get the same service from others he did in league winning side, he still stood out in a struggling team imo. Just think sort of player that he'll drag team through the rain & storm when struggling because of that wonderful eye for goal he has, come across as relaxed man not vocal but stands up when it matters most, and that’s on pitch. His goal scoring record is insane think something like 106 games for Wolfsburg since 2007, resulting in 66 goals that is awesome figure to have. Sort of player & person most managers dream of. 

I don’t watch alot of footballer outside La Liga & Prem league, but i do try best watch some of it when I can, but I try best get hold of more stuff from Pastore, that shoot above is fantastic, keeper got no chance. 

We missed that boat on Schweinsteiger I’m afraid, when we looked at him he was more a RM, then Van Gaal hit gold and moved him to CM, never looked back sense, so easy for him there, passes are spot on, low or high or short or long, good reader of the game to which is a unique and brilliant ability to have, but he be at Bayern for ages yet bit like Thomas Muller, who love for us to sign, his added more goals to his game this season imo.

There was a interview around June time with Valencia president Manuel Llorente where says they had to sell Silva & Villa this summer to get the cash in as the debt troubles were becoming to hard to maintain without letting those 2 go for big money and that next season they would do same by selling Mata & Banega for the same reason. I don’t know if Banega would ever come to Manchester United but its sort of player that every team needs because his got that blueprint of what’s going on in the game & how he can effect it all inside his head, its just so easy for him to, which is way i like him so much as a player.

Injury's have effected him/Rodwell no doubt, soon as gets run of games in first 11 his out on the operating table again just as quickly, if he got a few months under his belt, think see best out of him, such a natural talent that if can be focused, he can very good all round footballer. Cos got the ability, talent & attitude to go with it, just missing that next big step. Funny story on Rodwell, apparently there a rumor (I know dangerous stuff here) he has clause in his contract that allows him to leave Everton for another club in top 4 if Everton aren’t come 2011/2012, asked few Everton fans if that was true he said was, others say same sort of thing to, just throwing it out there. 

I wouldn’t say that sitting CDM are my favorite players either but think they can help teams win big matches, I think in Europe if look around you always see at least 1 CDM like that, just think nowadays in football they play key role in winning big matches for big teams, certainly not the type of player I’d get overly excited about but I know if he was there they its lifts the possibility of team getting that clean sheet and keeping and winning that ball in midfield which is vital in big games.

Think that’s what Costa/Donetsk do is play him on RW and let him drift inside, but his more unique as he drifts to the other side more and goes centrally alot to, and where most players who drift inside like take the fullback with them towards there CB's, Costa seems to go back down wing and go on the outside alot more then most do, switches style alot which gives him good variation to his play. Costa more unique in that if you played it right, he can be an very good attacking all-rounder, they not lot of area's I don’t think he wouldn’t do well at, because his got the potential and all the attributes, just needs time and right man guiding him imo. Think more to his game then a winger cutting infield imo and starting to show that this season, think best is yet to come from him & wont be to long before one of Europe big boys take him.

Ironically saying all that though, i would take Bale over him even if he cost more, cos i love man who crosses the ball in, and likes use the width available, my sort of player, direct and very effective doing so and got lots of good years in front of him.

Haven't heard that one, best GK around imo right now is Cesar, come on leaps & bounds in last few seasons, think there a wonderful save he pulls of against Barca/Messi at Nou Camp in Semi Final in champions league, where Messi curls the ball into bottom corner and Cesar comes from out of nowhere and gets fingers tips to it and tips it around the post, fantastic save. Though if we are to be believed that SAF would prefer youth right now then De Gea clearly the man, best part of 15-20 years available to give to the club & his big VDS fan to which helps. To think GK hit they peak at around 31 i think, and this kid 19 and already looks so good is such a frightening thing to say, imo be best GK on the planet if things go well for him a good couple years from now. 15-20Million for him now 15-20 Years back in return i take that, i thank you very much.


----------



## Silent Alarm

In a way I'm kind of excited. Theres no doubt we're losing a top quality player but It'll be interesting to see if we can step up as a team and to see if one of the young lads (Hernandez, Macheda, Maybe Welbeck or Diouf when back from loan) can step up. Its a huge ask obviously but the youngsters probably aren't gonna get a bigger chance than now to show what they're made of.
Hopefully there will some investment in the team, replacement for Scholes is a big issue.
Excited but its a nervous excitement.


----------



## cocacolazero

Silent Alarm said:


> In a way I'm kind of excited. Theres no doubt we're losing a top quality player but It'll be interesting to see if we can step up as a team and to see if one of the young lads (Hernandez, *Macheda*, Maybe Welbeck or Diouf when back from loan) can step up. Its a huge ask obviously but the youngsters probably aren't gonna get a bigger chance than now to show what they're made of.
> Hopefully there will some investment in the team, replacement for Scholes is a big issue.
> Excited but its a nervous excitement.


Whats so special about the lad? All my United mates rave about him, everytime I see him he's ineffective.(Apart from the goal against villa and the hand ball against Chelsea)

Wellbeck is a much bigger prospect imo. Diouf can't even get in Blackburns starting 11 so I doubt he'd even be good enough for your reserves.


----------



## TheLoneShark

The+King_of_Kings said:


> I think of it like this, remember all these other big names that had disputes with Fergie? Beckham, Keane, Van Nitelrooy and Stam. How many of them went onto do anything that worthwhle? None.


Stam won the Italian Cup, the Italian Supercup and the Dutch Cup. Beckham won the Spanish League and Super Cup and play fifty-nine more times for England. Keane won a Scottish League Cup and Premier League Double, Van Nistelrooy won the Spanish League twice, the Spanish Super Cup and the Pichichi Trophy.

Yeah, none of them ever did anything worthwhile.

The arrogance of Man Utd fans is staggering. Maybe Rooney should stay at Old Trafford, you're made for each other.


----------



## Silent Alarm

cocacolazero said:


> Whats so special about the lad? All my United mates rave about him, everytime I see him he's ineffective.(Apart from the goal against villa and the hand ball against Chelsea)
> 
> Wellbeck is a much bigger prospect imo. Diouf can't even get in Blackburns starting 11 so I doubt he'd even be good enough for your reserves.


He would probably be bottom of my list of prospects out of the 4 I mentioned but thats not to say he is a bad player.
He's still not even 21 so I wouldn't write him off yet plus he's built like a brick shithouse for a young fella and he's no slouch when it comes to pace.
The next season or two will probably show if he's got it or not.

Welbeck is promising and it looks like he's keeping Gyan out of the Sunderland starting 11 and Diouf started off well at Blackburn but he does have competition from the other Diouf, Kalinic and Benjani so if he force his way back in he'd be doing well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

TheLoneShark said:


> The arrogance of Man Utd *fans* is staggering. Maybe Rooney should stay at Old Trafford, you're made for each other.


It was only him that said ''didnt win anything'' but don't let that stop you from tarring everyone with the same brush .


----------



## TheLoneShark

Silent Alarm said:


> It was only him that said ''didnt win anything'' but don't let that stop you from tarring everyone with the same brush .


In fairness, there are a lot of United fans like that. So many United fans act like they have a God-given right to win trophies, that the whole world is against them and yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Silent Alarm

TheLoneShark said:


> In fairness, there are a lot of United fans like that. So many United fans act like they have a God-given right to win trophies, that the whole world is against them and yadda yadda yadda.


:lmao most top clubs has a world is against us attitude. Chelsea fans moan about media treatment of their players and not being credited for playing good football, Arsenal fans moan that the media criticise Wenger and his youth policy, United fans moan about media bias against their club, Liverpool fans moan about......erm....everything .
Some of the moaning is justified while most is just bullshit.

Yeah there are United fans that think trophies are they're ''God-given right'' but like most sucessful clubs, they have an element of support who want stuff handed to them on a platter. I don't know many fans of big clubs who have that attitude, 1 or 2 yeah but I doubt its widespread.


----------



## Renegade™

> Whats so special about the lad? All my United mates rave about him, everytime I see him he's ineffective.(Apart from the goal against villa and the hand ball against Chelsea)
> 
> Wellbeck is a much bigger prospect imo. Diouf can't even get in Blackburns starting 11 so I doubt he'd even be good enough for your reserves.


Couldn't agree more, don't rate Macheda at all, never have, and he needs to improve a fuckload for that to change. Welbeck however looks a better prospect and I hope Fergie gives him a proper chance to play his best position next season and not job him out on the left wing like he has before. Oh and Diouf, he's even worse than Macheda. I think he'll be sold sooner rather than later, just don't rate his chances either.


----------



## dR1

Man Utd can't afford to get these exotic names anymore. Considering they were thinking of selling Berbatov at one point and Rooney told them in August, that's probably what stopped them selling him, then they have Welbeck/Macheda. This might force their hand a bit, but don't be expecting a new goalie, replacements for giggs/scholes, a new forward all to come that are proven or are hot prospects. It's just not going to happen, this a team that couldn't even compete with going to get Ozil for like £14m or Sniejder for £20m when they were available, no value in the market Fergie says? David Villa went for £35m, £5m more than Berbatov, and Madrid got both Khedira/Ozil for about the same price as Anderson.

It'll be a straight swap for Benzema or bust really, since they don't really have many cards to use as Rooney can just buy out his contract in the summer and the teams wanting him can just go for him in a wage bidding war.


----------



## Renegade™

Khedira is overrated to me, but I wish we had gotten Ozil.

If Valencia's financial situation forces their hand I'd love to see us sign Mata to solve our left wing situation.


----------



## dR1

Khedira is still better than every Man Utd midfielder but Scholes. Obviously the perfect solution would be De Rossi, but lol at Man Utd being able to afford, Rodwell is a good second option, dudes a beast, hopefully doesn't end up injury-prone.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao

If fit, Hargreaves is a million times better than Khedira and I'd much rather Carrick than him too. I agree he's better than Anderson tho.


----------



## dR1

I understand being a homer and all, but come on.....Carrick has been beyond horrendous the past 2 seaons, Hargreaves is better when a right back or right midfield than CM, and well I'm just glad you didn't try and pull off saying Fletcher is better.

Anderson could actually be something if they figured out how to actually use him, which at this point, seems unlikely.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

TheLoneShark said:


> Stam won the Italian Cup, the Italian Supercup and the Dutch Cup. Beckham won the Spanish League and Super Cup and play fifty-nine more times for England.* Keane won a Scottish League Cup and Premier League Double*, Van Nistelrooy won the Spanish League twice, the Spanish Super Cup and the Pichichi Trophy.
> 
> Yeah, none of them ever did anything worthwhile.
> 
> The arrogance of Man Utd fans is staggering. Maybe Rooney should stay at Old Trafford, you're made for each other.


Yeah I may have been ranting but I did use the word worthwhile. The point I was trying to make is that for the most part moving away from us is more detrimental to a career than enhancing. United always rejuvenate after these major losses.

As for calling all United fans arrogant is an arrogant comment in of itself. 

Now, I love Man United with all my heart and spend any last penny I can find getting to the matches. People jut need to calm down about this. It just seems that every other football fan has been waiting for this o they can have a pop. And to be honest I am fine with him leaving, could do with one less scouser on the books anyway.

United 4-0 Bursaspor
Stoke 1-2 United

Couple of good results to shut some people up would be nice.


----------



## Renegade™

> I understand being a homer and all, but come on.....Carrick has been beyond horrendous the past 2 seaons


Between November and March last season Carrick was quite good actually, including him having to fill in at CB for a few weeks too, yes at the beginning and end of season he was poor but he had a good stretch in the middle of the season. Oh and this season every game he's played in he's looked good, he was excellent in the Community Shield, solid against Valencia and impressive against WBA until our shape got fucked up in the second half when Giggs went off.

I would never claim Fletcher to be technically better than Khedira, he's good at running around like a headless chook and all, but that's about it.


----------



## Mozzaa

I just want know how people seem to think Man Utd can actually go out and buy a replacement?. Dzeko has been mentioned he's pretty much certain to go Juventus next summer, but even if it falls through do Man Utd have £30m+?, De Rossi - He's Roma through and through so that wont happen; People need to realise if the banks call in for the money they are owed then that would be the end of them without doubt. Btw what if you dont beat us (Stoke)? what will happen? Mass Suicide?.


----------



## Jason93

Chicharito will step up.


----------



## Joel

Say Rooney comes out and says he doesn't want to join another English team, because he could never do that to Man Utd, but he must leave England. Does that change anyway you guys look at him right now?


----------



## Renegade™

It wouldn't make me dislike him any more I guess, but he's still been a cock over this whole thing. I'd rather he joined Barca or Real than City or Chelsea, that'd be a major slap in the face to the club after all it's done for him down the years.


----------



## Travis Bickle

AC Milan never played Stam - he was still a great player when he left United but Milan's team at that point was ridiculously good. Even really top notch players like Serginho and Tomasson hardly ever made the first 11. Kaka, Pirlo (the player that the press wanted Beckham to be), Seedorf and Rui Costa was a frightenng midfield.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Joel said:


> Say Rooney comes out and says he doesn't want to join another English team, because he could never do that to Man Utd, but he must leave England. Does that change anyway you guys look at him right now?


That's not the point really, it his attitude. He is at the biggest club in world and a team built on respect towards the club, those who disprespect it go on their way. If he went to City or Chelsea then whatever. 

I'm still hopeful he can sort his head out and stay becuase at the end of the day he is one of the best players in the Premiership.


----------



## Role Model

I love Pastore but chances of him being brought in seem very slim, plus I couldn't see us keeping hold of him for very long. I've a nagging feeling we won't do shit with the money once again, and the naming of the best players in the world who could be brought in are totally redundant. 


Feel pretty dirty to have been cheering Wayne on just a few days ago and chanting for him to come on when the team was struggling. Whole situation has left me cold and even more disillusioned with the sport as a whole. 

Still I'll get over it pretty quickly as long as he doesn't go to City, but he is, so just have to get on with it.


----------



## Travis Bickle

Rooney at City would be great.


----------



## Role Model

Joel said:


> Say Rooney comes out and says he doesn't want to join another English team, because he could never do that to Man Utd, but he must leave England. Does that change anyway you guys look at him right now?


Possibly, right now we still haven't heard his side, but honestly he isn't going to come and say any of that shite, he was cockroach at 18 and maybe it was naive of everyone to think he'd grown up.

If a guy can be out sleeping with hookers while his childhood sweetheart is at home pregnant with his first born, i'm thinking going to City is hardly a big deal for him. 

He's a disloyal guy through and through, was probably stupid to think he'd be loyal to Utd when the clues were always there that it was a crock of shit.


----------



## Travis Bickle

To be fair who would his childhood sweetheart be if it wasn't for Wayne Rooney? That doesn't excuse his actions but he is basically responsible for her wealth and a career that she would not have had if she wasn't associated with him. She seems like a lovely gal but she's not exactly great looking or talented. 

It is still quite disgraceful the percentage of footballers who think nothing of cheating on their partners. If they want to play the field then the answer is quite simple - don't bother getting married/serious relationship and that way you don't hurt people's feelings.


----------



## BkB Hulk

It's not really fair at all to bring up who she'd be without him as any kind of a defence. Cheating is still one of the most disgusting things you can do, especially in those circumstances.

This whole thing seemed a little surreal at first, but at this stage I wouldn't be at all surprised if he heads to City for a "fresh start". I honestly hope he doesn't and that he goes to Spain to show that he has some character about him, but I seriously doubt it.

On the upside, this has taken the focus off Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

Everton find this hilarious.

Seriously, it makes no sense. Two of the best in the world (Ronaldo, Rooney) want to move away from one of the biggest clubs in the world. While Ronaldo always wanted to play for Real, it's still a bit odd, especially since they would have been getting a fair bit of coin and winning trophies and stuff.


----------



## united_07

I can understand Ronaldo, what with moving to a different country, different language ect... But Rooney its different, it will be interesting to see what reason he gives to why he wants to leave


----------



## Joel

Kizza said:


> Everton find this hilarious.
> 
> Seriously, it makes no sense. Two of the best in the world (Ronaldo, Rooney) want to move away from one of the biggest clubs in the world. While Ronaldo always wanted to play for Real, it's still a bit odd, especially since they would have been getting a fair bit of coin and winning trophies and stuff.


I don't find it odd for Ronaldo. Portugal is right next to Spain. Growing up he probably heard about Madrid all the time. Plus, they are the biggest club in the world.

The strangest thing I find with Rooney, is that he made it clear that he wanted to leave since 14th of August. It doesn't make sense that he would want to move to another English club, without even playing one game for Man Utd that season.

I think that he had a bad World Cup and just wants out of the country now.


----------



## Mozzaa

Ronaldo thinks Real Madrid are the biggest club in the world most people in Spain and Portugal think so; its different abroad you ask a Dutch player who he thinks the biggest club in the world is and they say Ajax; South America probably think Boca Juniors are; you see what I mean?. If Man Utd do go in turmoil its just the cycle of life nothing can last forever; it would be interesting if they did what my club Stoke did and spend 23 years in the doldrums see how many true fans stick by especially with a small proportion of Man Utd fans come from Manchester.


----------



## dR1

He just wants to go to Chelsea. Cashers, JT and Lamps were chipping away at the world cup, and well they also backed out in Aguero deal in the same summer he became convinced he wanted to go.

Ronaldo thinks Real Madrid are the biggest club in the world because they ARE the biggest club in the world. Nationality has nothing to do with it, no Dutch person thinks Ajax are bigger than Madrid/Man Utd, same for Italians and Milan right now.


----------



## Joel

dR1 said:


> He just wants to go to Chelsea. Cashers, JT and Lamps were chipping away at the world cup, and well they also backed out in Aguero deal in the same summer he became convinced he wanted to go.


Backed out in an Aguero deal? I don't even think we know he exists 

We will regret it when he destroys us one day though.


----------



## Liam Miller

Merson and Thompson had great views on sky sports last night.

About time we got good owners.


----------



## Mozzaa

Im bored out of my brains with been umemployed; so thought of an idea where we can make bio's about the team we support with like basic facts and interesting facts that majority of people wouldnt know...It could be interesting and also its something do.


----------



## Mozzaa

dR1 said:


> He just wants to go to Chelsea. Cashers, JT and Lamps were chipping away at the world cup, and well they also backed out in Aguero deal in the same summer he became convinced he wanted to go.
> 
> Ronaldo thinks Real Madrid are the biggest club in the world because they ARE the biggest club in the world. Nationality has nothing to do with it, no Dutch person thinks Ajax are bigger than Madrid/Man Utd, same for Italians and Milan right now.


How would you know? Are you every nationality on earth?; Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink did an interview about foreign players and loyalty and thats what he said think he'd have a better insight than you!.


----------



## united_07

Mozzaa said:


> it would be interesting if they did what my club Stoke did and spend 23 years in the doldrums see how many true fans stick by especially with a small proportion of Man Utd fans come from Manchester.


oh great another stoke fan, best fans in the world


----------



## Mozzaa

united_07 said:


> oh great another stoke fan, best fans in the world


 Dude you dont know me so why just jump to conclusions; All Im saying it would be interesting if they did what we did or do a Leeds or Leicester etc.


----------



## Liam Miller

Like all City fans are from stockport


----------



## dR1

Joel said:


> Backed out in an Aguero deal? I don't even think we know he exists
> 
> We will regret it when he destroys us one day though.


There was definitely imtense discussions, everyone made out as if it was a certain thing as one point. This is not just Goal/Sun talk either(i don't care about those), but legit sources, then Chelsea, since I doubt Aguero would, walked away from it. £40m and 200k wages for Aguero or Rooney, who's overall better and obviously already knows England, seems to make sense. Take the 8/1 odds while you can I say :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

At least Ronnie was single when he was riding everything around him 
Would I change my view if he didn't go to City or Chelsea? Dunno, it would show a certain amount of respect but the way he's handled all this so far has been a slap in the face of Fergie and United but we still haven't heard his side in all this. I don't think we will either.
Imagine a press conference with Rooney on his own.
Reporter: Wayne, Wayne why are you leaving?
Rooney: .....erm.....*scratches head*........erm........*itches cheek*............yeah we played well, it was a good performance.
Reporter: the fuck?

(Who said Coleen wasn't that good-looking by the way? She scrubs up well, Rooney done well to get her.)


----------



## united_07

Mozzaa said:


> Dude you dont know me so why just jump to conclusions; All Im saying it would be interesting if they did what we did or do a Leeds or Leicester etc.


lol its just that the other stoke fan in this thread all he can go on about is that everyone else is a glory hunter


----------



## Mozzaa

united_07 said:


> lol its just that the other stoke fan in this thread all he can go on about is that everyone else is a glory hunter


A few Stoke fans are thick bastards and dont add reasonings to what they say; We have a lot of them now so we cant say anything not to the proportion the top clubs do but still a fair few. I remember watching Stoke with less than 10k vs Walsall freezing my tits off. Im a proper Stoke fan but also a lover of football...im alright


----------



## dR1

Mozzaa said:


> How would you know? Are you every nationality on earth?; Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink did an interview about foreign players and loyalty and thats what he said think he'd have a better insight than you!.


Loyalty and thinking their nations biggest team is the biggest team in the world are two different things. I assume your loyal to Stoke, you gonna come out and tell me they are the biggest team in the north west, yet alone the world? No, so why would an Ajax fan say something equally stupid, they aren't even top 20 anymore and last time I was Holland, they knew that.

Also, lol at the glory hunter comment, tbh, I'm with you on that, I'd love to see how their fans react with 20 years of mediocrity. I already have someone on my facebook wanting to sell his tickets for tonight because he's "lost his faith in the sport and can't be bothered now" rofl.


----------



## Liam Miller

Of course there is glory hunters at the big clubs United, Chelsea, Gunners and now city i mean you could throw liverpool in because of their history. 

I mean look at barcelona and how many people love them in england now, no one give a shit about them before they got Ronaldinho and then Messi came along.


----------



## Mozzaa

dR1 said:


> Loyalty and thinking their nations biggest team is the biggest team in the world are two different things. I assume your loyal to Stoke, you gonna come out and tell me they are the biggest team in the north west, yet alone the world? No, so why would an Ajax fan say something equally stupid, they aren't even top 20 anymore and last time I was Holland, they knew that.


No dont be daft; Im saying foreign people look at things differently to who's the biggest clubs; Man Utd are a huge club and foreign people know that BUT countries with good footballing heritage think things differently so Holland, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Germany, South America etc think other teams are bigger. If I can find the interview Ill put it up.


----------



## Travis Bickle

> At least Ronnie was single when he was riding everything around him


If you mean Cristiano Ronaldo, I'm fairly certain that he swings the other way if you know what I mean. Not that there's anything wrong with that....


----------



## dR1

Mozzaa said:


> No dont be daft; Im saying foreign people look at things differently to who's the biggest clubs; Man Utd are a huge club and foreign people know that BUT countries with good footballing heritage think things differently so Holland, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Germany, South America etc think other teams are bigger. If I can find the interview Ill put it up.


But.....no they don't. Go to Holland, Italy, Germany, South American, and ask the locals, even diehard fans who they believe the BIGGEST, not their favourite, club in the world are, they will mostly agree that Madrid/Man Utd/Barca are, simply because they are.

The only time heritage comes into it is probably in South America where they will mostly say Barcelona/Madrid due the better Spanish connection with South America.

The interview probably won't say "Oh all people in other countries think that their biggest team is the biggest in the world", but something like they favour those teams over other big team options in Europe, why do you think it is you never see players say anything about Ajax/Milan/Bayern/Boca being their dream club to play becuase they are biggest team in the world? Simply because they aren't.


----------



## united_07

According to a journalist on twitter



> Hearing that there will be a statement from Wayne Rooney later today #mufc


----------



## Silent Alarm

Travis Bickle said:


> If you mean Cristiano Ronaldo, I'm fairly certain that he swings the other way if you know what I mean. Not that there's anything wrong with that....


Well either his PR team are good at manufacturing stories about all those woman and covering his gayness (Not that there's anything wrong with that....) or he's very fond of the clunge.
Jaysus this is a football discussion thread, no more discussing where Ronaldo dips his wick


----------



## Mozzaa

dR1 said:


> But.....no they don't. Go to Holland, Italy, Germany, South American, and ask the locals, even diehard fans who they believe the BIGGEST, not their favourite, club in the world are, they will mostly agree that Madrid/Man Utd/Barca are, simply because they are.
> 
> The only time heritage comes into it is probably in South America where they will mostly say Barcelona/Madrid due the better Spanish connection with South America.
> 
> The interview probably won't say "Oh all people in other countries think that their biggest team is the biggest in the world", but something like they favour those teams over other big team options in Europe, why do you think it is you never see players say anything about Ajax/Milan/Bayern/Boca being their dream club to play becuase they are biggest team in the world? Simply because they aren't.


I personally think Man Utd are one of the biggest teams but foreign people think differently; everyone knows they are a huge club no matter what country your from (which I have already said) but some people from different countries think differently to who THE biggest is; Im only saying what a foreign player has said and he would know more about it than any of us lot on here.


----------



## dR1

For starters why would he know more? Just because he PLAYS the game doesn't mean he knows more about the fanbases of countries he's never been too. But I still think you have taken what he said wrong.

You are talking about things you don't know about, and going off some random misquote. I have actually been to these countries, watched games in their stadiums and spoken to their fans. Like I said, a player growing up in Holland/Germany/South America/Anywhere, and their dream isn't to play for Ajax or Munich or Boca, but for Madrid or Barca or Man Utd, just like it's been for the past 10-15 years.


----------



## Toots Dalton

dR1 said:


> He just wants to go to Chelsea. Cashers, JT and Lamps were chipping away at the world cup,


This.

He's had his head turned.

And it's all about money.


----------



## dR1

tbh, if it's Chelsea he wants to go to, then it wouldn't be money. Roman isn't going to offer more than Utd would have, probably the same as Terry/Lamps @ 160k which is what Man Utd have apparently tabled though no financial discussions have even happened, plus his image value decreases with being at Chelsea.

He's just going where he feels he has the best chance to win really. If he goes to City, then yeah it's definitely money, you don't from Utd to City for any other reason.


----------



## Toots Dalton

(To my old mans a dustman)

The Fergie empires crumbling

and rooney wants to go

he said he wants Man City but Charlton told him no

fuck off back to Everton or film another Shrek if I see you in a City shirt i'll break your fuckin neck

so go out banging prostitutes or back to robbin cars

but if you thnk your going to Eastlands you can kiss my fuckin arse


----------



## T-C

To anyone who is thinking that is thinking that he is going anywhere but city, to me it is pretty clear that he has been tapped up by them.


----------



## united_07

The expected statement from Rooney released, its not as if he is going to come out and say he is leaving for the money.

But he says he will always have respect for ferguson, dont really believe that after last week when he effectively called him a liar regarding his injury.


----------



## T-C

A ridiculous statement from Rooney. If anyone buys it then they are insane.


----------



## Word

Wayne Rooney is a ..... Lying little ..... He's leaving for money, the ..... He's apparently on £250,000 with sponsors and whatnot. How much money can I guy want? Once a prick, always a prick I guess and I was deluded enough to not think that.


----------



## S-Mac

I actually hope that Rooney goes for a big amount now as we get 25 % of the sale and its obvious now that he is leaving for the money and nothing else but that.


----------



## Word

Worst thing for United fans, there is no one out there to replace him.


----------



## dR1

So what happens if he goes to Chelsea on 150k, will finally 'buy' it then? He's pretty much spot on about Man Utd, with or without Rooney, their time at the top has gone while the Glazers are there.

He seriously can't go to City after a statement like that though, really that would be pretty insane.



WWE_TNA said:


> I mean look at barcelona and how many people love them in england now, no one give a shit about them before they got Ronaldinho and then Messi came along.


lolwut. Might help that Spanish football has started to get ALOT more exposure over here in recent years no? Madrid weren't exactly a big deal over here either.


----------



## S-Mac

Word said:


> Worst thing for United fans, there is no one out there to replace him.


It will be interesting to see who Ferguson will buy if Rooney goes cos i cant see Bebe being ready for at least a few seasons.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Well seeing as Rooney just confirmed that he wants to leave MUFC, now its time to look for a replacement. I doubt he comes to Chelsea for some reason, but if he does I'll welcome him despite me hating him as a person. I wonder how he will play out his remaining games, is he gonna be a sub, or start? Good time to get Hernandez and Bebe some starting time I guess.










Too soon? 8*D


----------



## T-C

He will play in blue, just not that shade.


----------



## S-Mac

I dont know why but i have the feeling he will move to City they will pay him the wages and that would be the final insult to Fergie.


----------



## united_07

tbh i cant see him going to chelsea, much more likely option is man city


----------



## Liam Miller

It's Chelsea if the reasoning is "Ambition" or winning more trophies and not money. and if someone has been in he's ear or tapping him up it would be them or Mardid.


----------



## S-Mac

Would Chelsea even give Rooney over 150k a week. If he wants the money its only Madrid or City.


----------



## Liam Miller

They would do, aren't Lamps and Terry on 160k? i could be wrong but if they are getting paid that then i don't see why Rooney won't, if he goes down to the bridge.


----------



## KingKicks

He'll most likely go to Man City, though I'd certainly prefer him go to Barca or Madrid....then I won't have to see his face as much.


----------



## S-Mac

WWE_TNA said:


> They would do, aren't Lamps and Terry on 160k? i could be wrong but if they are getting paid that then i don't see why Rooney won't, if he goes down to the bridge.


I think That only Terry gets paid 150k per week but i think that Rooney would want more than that to sign with them.


----------



## united_07

:lmao: http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/51741.html?CMP=OTC-RSS



> Perth Glory striker Robbie Fowler claims that he has spoken to Wayne Rooney about the possibility of making a shock move to join him in the A-League, and reckons the wantaway Manchester United star is "very, very interested" in the prospect of playing in Australia.
> 
> Rooney confirmed on Wednesday that he wants to leave Old Trafford, with the likes of Real Madrid, Barcelona, Chelsea and Manchester City all touted as possible destinations.
> 
> But former Liverpool striker Fowler, who has been plying his trade in the A-League since last year, suggested Rooney could join him at the Glory - although there is every chance Fowler gave the radio interview on Perth Glory's official website with his tongue firmly in his cheek.
> 
> "It's probably only just come out lately about Wayne Rooney but being in the football know, I found out a couple of weeks ago," Fowler said.
> 
> "So I just had to go home and see whether he would be interested in coming to Perth. And the signs were good. Really pleased with the chat we had and we'll see where it takes us.
> 
> "He's very, very interested. I told him what a lovely place it is. I told him everything about the city. So he's umming and ahhing at the minute, but it's looking good."
> 
> A move down under, unlikely as it seems, would be an unbelievable coup for the A-League, which is still attempting to build its reputation as a credible competition five years after its inception.
> 
> Perth Glory deputy chairman Lui Giuliani cautiously welcomed the comments of Fowler, who claimed he had spoken to Rooney during a recent two-week holiday in the UK.
> 
> "Well, if and it's a big 'if' Wayne Rooney was out of contract and Robbie Fowler could pull some strings, we would love to have him at Perth Glory even as a guest," Giuliani said. "If I said four years ago that Robbie Fowler would be playing for Perth Glory I'm sure many people would have had a laugh."


----------



## Victarion

:lmao wonder will he break into the first team there?


----------



## Kiz

Hey, we're a big signing away from being competitive with the big leagues.

A big possibility that he could come down here. We could give him jars of vegemite and pie floaters after each game.


----------



## BDFW

I don't mind Manchester City and I am someone who loves to hate Man Utd, so seeing this picture made me smile.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The post-match interviews with the players last night were interesting, Vidic and Evra's especially.
Hopefully Fergie can nip it in the bud and finish it today.
And did Rooney really have to release a statement 2 hours before an important CL match? No need for that nonsense.
I was disappointed when I first heard about him leaving but now I can't wait for him to be gone.
United supporters should do a video like the Liverpool supporters ''Dear Mr. Rooney.....'' 

Edit: Just seen Ian Holloway's reaction to all this. Absolutely brilliant! He goes off on a fantastic rant about Rooney, agents and player power. Always liked Holloway .


----------



## Liam Miller

Ollie rant was brilliant and 100% correct, what a ledge. Managers need their power back


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao at that Fowler article.

Ian Holloway has always been top class, never seen him do a bad interview.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I don't want scum like Rooney in my country, even if Fowler is a moron for ever thinking he would come.


----------



## Victarion

The Fowler thing was tongue in cheek.

Ian Holloway's great, alright.


----------



## Joel

For anyone who missed the Holloway interview:


----------



## Word

'I want Ambition and guaranteed trophies, I'm a winner.' (Something on those lines) Then why the fuck go to Man City.

Holloway, you said it how it is. Well done.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Lostfap said:


> The Fowler thing was tongue in cheek.
> 
> Ian Holloway's great, alright.


Saw the first line involving Fowler talking about Rooney coming here and thought he may be serious since Fowler was actually stupid enough to come play here himself.


----------



## Destiny

The A-League in Australia is pretty damn bad. Would be awesome if Rooney did play down under, but we have to think realistically.


----------



## Jordo

Fuck sake liverpool


----------



## Mikey Damage

Citeh vs Arsenal this weekend?

A win would be huge here.... but I'm not expecting it.


----------



## Renegade™

Fuck I love Ian Holloway.


----------



## united_07

Apparently now some betting markets has been suspended on Rooney STAYING at united :no:

EDIT: Rooney is going to sign a new contract - 5years


----------



## KingKicks

Well fuck me. I don't even know what to say now.


----------



## Role Model

who's that twat from merseyside
who's that money grabbing whore
wayne rooney's his name
and we don't have a brain
because we're paying the .... more


he's got a shit load to prove, for the teams sake, it's probably for the best we're keeping hold of the toad but ugh.


----------



## united_07

He wont get a good reception the next time he plays, he needs to do a lot to win over the fans again. Perhaps Fergie and Gill assured rooney that they were going to be buying some world class players?

edit : I hope this city fan had rooney tattooed on him as well with his kaka and robinho tattoos


----------



## Renegade™

Glad to see I was originally right, I always thought he would stay, and whilst he did look like he was gonna leave, and he has been a prick the way he's handled this whole situation, he's staying and in the end this will hopefully be a good thing and he can get some form going for us.


----------



## BkB Hulk

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Oh Wayne. It looks like his attempt to get a higher wage has paid off. Either that or he's ridiculously fickle, which I wouldn't doubt either. Either way, I fully hope he doesn't get accepted back by fans with open arms because this whole fiasco shows what type of person they're dealing with.


----------



## united_07

bet this guy feels a bit of a twat now


----------



## Medo

*So Rooney is in or out ?




*


----------



## Rising

:lmao at the whole Rooney situation


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

What the fuck? He has a lot to prove but it's good news.


----------



## T-C

Unbelievable u-turn. He will never be loved like he was before by most of the supporters.


----------



## dR1

Yes he will. Just like Gerrard, it won't even take that long. And just like Gerrard, I'm happy how its ended up, I just can't see either of them elsewhere, as Mourinho put it, he does "belong" to the Man Utd history at this point, and this will be forgotten in no time.

Tons of random "insiders" that aren't papers definitely feel a City deal was done, completely drove by Stretford as well, and Rooney, because of what Fergie said, and obviously some loyalty, took the lesser deal at staying with Man Utd....if that ends up being true, he deserves credit.


----------



## Destiny

The whole situation is a joke. Wonder how the fans will react.


----------



## Joel

Well that was fun whilst it lasted. Can't wait to see Man Utd fans go back on everything they said and kiss total ass.


----------



## Travis Bickle

If he was making less money than John "I should be playing first division football" Terry then he has every right to a pay raise. Unlike most English footballers Rooney actually is worth the hyperbolic hype when he is on song.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:lmao

What a fucking drama queen. I hope United fans boo him, which will probably go for a week, before everyone loves him again.Its so funny how quickly he's changed his mind. What was it, a 3 day crisis?


----------



## Liam Miller

Of course we are gonna get behind him, it would do no good to the players or club if we booed and made he's life hell on the pitch which we have every right to (some most likely will at first).

Love how other fans are saying watch us kiss he's ass blah blah blah, get the fuck out like you wouldn't do the same. (Anyone remember liverpool fans burning gerrard shirts and such when he was gonna leave)

Any true fan would be pissed and then happy with recent events and keeping hold of their best player, they will be some bitter fans still but i'm sure it won't suprise him.


----------



## Toots Dalton

To quote Vince "It's all about the monay!"


----------



## united_07

Toots Dalton said:


> To quote Vince "It's all about the monay!"


if it was all about the money, rooney would be going to city


----------



## The Monster

Not even sure how to truly feel, apart of me very angry because of what he said & done, part of me happy is staying for another 5-years, I lost ton of respect I had for Wayne this past few months most of that is partly due to his piss poor attitude to club, manager & fans, and I was more happy to see him leave in January. 

His got alot to make up for, I’m sure over time all wounds can/will be healed but it he has to start from beginning again to rebuild relationships for alot of people, first thing he should focus on now is just returning to full fitness and get back playing again & go from there. On the whole looking back he properly feels he should have handed this whole situation a lot better, which everybody else will agree with.

I don’t know what this means for this point on though, if Wayne was told by Gill & SAF about "Top level" players being brought in (or lack of them in August in the near future) But both said they would do so today does that mean Glazers will indeed spend money on new players in 2011? Then there case of what happens if Summer of 2011 we don’t buy those sort of players? Will we see Rooney again ask to leave? And how much is Wayne new contract going to affect the club? If rumors were to be believed about amount City would offer him then we would have had to bump up our first offer in August by a good bit to make him listen. Unless of course his not interested in money (tongue in check) Or is this becoming more & more a story of player/agent power playing the bigger role here & managers having to accept it or let player/s go because they cant compete with high wage demands? Or was it even simply SAF man management skills that talked Rooney around and that was it? I have no idea to tell the truth, just been a very odd 5 days to say the least for the club/team & one i won't soon forgot.

All I want to do now is look forward to Stoke City away on Sunday; Wayne Rooney is out for next 3 weeks, so won’t play but he will return to action against Man City on Wednesday night in November (Irony). Think team will be as followed.

VDS
O'Shea Vidic/Rio Evra
Scholes Fletcher Carrick 
Nani Berbatov Park

Subs: Kuz, Rafael, Smalling, Anderson, Gibson, Owen & Hernandez

I will take a scrappy & untidy 1-0 away win tbh, expecting a tough hard battle from Stoke as i'll be stunned if they didn’t, the battle in midfield may be key here, so think SAF may go for a 3-man midfield to gain control there, Scholes will clearly start after not playing on Wednesday, Nani again to have another good game I hope & Berba to continue his current good form into this game, its one of the games where the performance isn’t important just about getting the 3 points then moveing on to next game.


----------



## #dealwithit

What a greedy little prick he is :lmao

If I were a United fan, I'd be fuming. I'd have wanted him out after some of the things he said. It does make me wonder if Fergie has lost a little of his backbone, as wasn't there meant to be a meeting regarding Rooney being placed on the transfer list, and whether or not he should be suspended from the club until such time that he could leave. I think the whole U-turn has made Rooney look ten times worse to be honest. Really hope the United fans boo him, it's what he deserves.


----------



## Medo

*It is good to hear that Wayne is staying with us but it's hard to forget what he sayed about leaving Man U last week.

I don't expect any reaction for him in the next couple weeks....*


----------



## Jamie1™

Rooney situation was very strange. I'd still be very surprised if he's at United for any more than 1 or 2 years. I had a feeling that a deal may have been struck between United and another side in which they would get him in a year or 2 for the money Man Utd value him at. When i thought about it though, their wasn't really enough time for this to be done but you never know.

The other thing i think was Rooneys agent has went round and no club has really been willing to buy him for the money or wage he is demanding that Rooney would think met his ambitions.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wtf. he's staying?

posturing for more money contract the entire time?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Joel said:


> Can't wait to see Man Utd fans go back on everything they said and kiss total ass.


Weren't you saying just a few pages back how you'd welcome him to the club? Sounds like you were getting ready to pucker up .

Anyway, looks like Rooney pulled a Keane and Rio, Stir up shit to get a big pay-day.
I'm a bit suspicious though. Maybe by signing this contract United ensure a big price if they do sell in the next 12-18 months or maybe I'm getting a little too conspiracy theory-ish.
Unfortunately, a lot of United fans will forgive him when/if he starts banging in goals again but he'll never be held in as high regard as he was. But I know I'll never like the prick after this (I'm sure that breaks his heart ).
Anyway, time to move on. Welcome back Wayne, delighted you stayed :side:.
my arse I am.


----------



## reDREDD

Wait, so thats it? Its over? Rooney is staying?

Fuck, what a waste of time.


----------



## T-C

Not for Wayne, he'll be earning 90k a week more. The way it happened was a disgrace though.


----------



## worchyld

There's something that a lot of people on the BBC 606 forums have raised -- was this all a ruse to garner investment/funds from the Glaziers, and did Sir Alex/Rooney play the media? 

This post caught my eye:


> 1) it was all a cover story to take the attention away from his off field antics
> 2) a ploy by Rooney to get a better contract
> 3) a ploy by Ferguson and Rooney to get the board to splash the cash
> 4) Rooney agrees to sign contract only if Man Utd agree to sell him (in Jan?) so they get a better price
> link: http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/F19161056?thread=7832003&show=50


Do you think it was a ruse, or are people over-playing the issue?

Also, there was that company of men surrounding his house -- they were angry at reports he was "going to Man City" -- but they weren't angry at his alleged demands for 250k a week?


----------



## S-Mac

Im suprised he signed the contract tbh and i doubt he will stay at Utd for the next year let alone the next 5.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm honestly thinking it was a Rooney ruse, don't think Fergie was involved. I think he came out in the open for a new contract with more $$$. And it looks like it worked. I know people are obviously gonna defend him and say that's not the case. That's what I think anyways.

P.S. I don't know the figures on the new contract, but if it is higher than that confirms it for me.


----------



## S-Mac

Ive read that its in the region of 160k a week so he is getting a huge pay rise.


----------



## Tomkin

He'll want to leave again when Stoke beat them sunday...


----------



## S-Mac

tomkim4 said:


> He'll want to leave again when Stoke beat them sunday...


WEould be funny if he turned around monday and said he wanted to leave again. I can see a draw for Utd on the weekend.


----------



## T-C

Of course Rooney did all this for the money. Dragging the club through shit to get it. I hear it's in the region of 180k per week.


----------



## united_07

The contract they offered him the first time would have made him the best paid player in the premier league anyway, i think yaya toure was the highest paid with something like 175k. Rooney will get booed, and his first match back is apparently going to be the city match, but i imagine all will be forgiven if he pops up with the winner against city.

Stoke on sunday is going to be a difficult match, i just hope fergie chooses hernandez instead of macheda. Wouldn't mind seeing Obertan get some match time as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

tomkim4 said:


> He'll want to leave again when Stoke beat them sunday...


Oooooh sounds like fightin' talk! Nah, he'll probably go in the summer.
The club with more money than sense, City, will offer us £182 million plus Shay Given, Adam Johnson and Roque Santa Cruz. Trust me :side:.


----------



## Joel

Silent Alarm said:


> Weren't you saying just a few pages back how you'd welcome him to the club? Sounds like you were getting ready to pucker up .


Of course I would have welcomed him. He didn't disrespect the Chelsea players, Ancelotti and CFC. He disrespected the Man Utd players, Ferguson and MUFC.

What he has done and said in the last few days has no affect on me or Chelsea, so I don't really see the relevance of your comment


----------



## Tomkin

Why would you want an overrated, unreliable, uncommitted cock playing for you?

The lad is really showing his true colours, he loves the attention, he didn't even try for England knowing the attention would all be on him. Turned football into a soap opera this week! 
He needs a wage cut because if anyone says (in football terms) he's earned his £120,000 a week with his recent performances then they need to fuck themselves.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Joel said:


> Of course I would have welcomed him. He didn't disrespect the Chelsea players, Ancelotti and CFC. He disrespected the Man Utd players, Ferguson and MUFC.
> 
> What he has done and said in the last few days has no affect on me or Chelsea, so I don't really see the relevance of your comment


Relax man, it's just a bit of banter .
You can have him....if the money is right of course :side:


----------



## Renegade™

> 4) Rooney agrees to sign contract only if Man Utd agree to sell him (in Jan?) so they get a better price


That's absolutely ridiculous, Fergie wouldn't have bothered trying to keep him and offering him a new 5 year deal if he wants to get rid of him, he would and wouldn't have offered him a new deal. That's not how Fergie does it.


----------



## Kiz

What a joke.

Awful ploy really. No player should do that.


----------



## Magsimus

:hmm:

If results go against us tomorrow we could be left firmly in the bottom 3, really need to get something at West Ham.

Having a World Class player crippled really sucks.


----------



## Kenny

anyone watching tottenham/everton?


----------



## Tomkin

Great freekick by baines 1-0


----------



## Tomkin

Poor keeping by Howard 1-1
Shaping up to be a good game  

Tottenham look the stronger of 2 weakened teams


----------



## Kenny

lol at howard there


----------



## dR1

T-C said:


> Of course Rooney did all this for the money. Dragging the club through shit to get it. I hear it's in the region of 180k per week.


So if it was ALL about money....whys he still at Man Utd? He's just give up like 60-100k in basic wages to stay and £20m signing on fee, sure the image rights drop a little, but not that much really.



united_07 said:


> The contract they offered him the first time would have made him the best paid player in the premier league anyway, i think yaya toure was the highest paid with something like 175k.


Nope, they said "would be on terms that not many could match", not that it was the highest, Yaya is on 200k rising to 220k next summer.


----------



## ßen1

Howard going back to his United days there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Magsimus said:


> Having a World Class player crippled really sucks.


Ah come on now. Ben Arfa is good, lots of potential and all that but he's not world class.
Not yet anyway.

On Spurs vs Everton: Crouch is bloody annoying to watch. He jumps for the ball in the box, legs and arms all over the place and goes down 8,9 times out of 10 and looks pleadingly at the ref. Get up you lanky streak of piss.
On the other hand, Seamus Coleman for Everton looks a quality player.


----------



## dR1

Ben Arfa isn't even in the class below "World Class" really, rofl. I'll name 30 wingers better if you want....


----------



## united_07

dR1 said:


> Nope, they said "would be on terms that not many could match", not that it was the highest, Yaya is on 200k rising to 220k next summer.


this is what fergie said about the contract they offered before



> David's prepared to offer the best terms possible for any player in the country. We realize and recognize the quality of the player, that's why negotiations were started early summer, two years before his contract was up


----------



## Silent Alarm

dR1 said:


> Ben Arfa isn't even in the class below "World Class" really, rofl. I'll name 30 wingers better if you want....


Alright, since you offered. GO!


----------



## dR1

united_07 said:


> this is what fergie said about the contract they offered before


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/9104392.stm

"I know David was willing to offer him a contract that would be difficult to better elsewhere" (about the 2 minute mark)

Yet he's still signed on a contract Man City, Barca, Madrid could easily better and Chelsea would probably match.




Silent Alarm said:


> Alright, since you offered. GO!


Messi, Ronaldo, Malouda, Nani, Robben, Navas, Muller, Pedro, Iniesta, Valencia, Johnson, Bale, Di Maria, Sanchez, Krasic, Ribery, Pablo, Mata, Silva, Robinho, Guardado, Vargas, Jovetic

That's obviously not including strikers who do the role very well as well like Villa, Rooney, Van Persie etc 

He's probably on the same level as the likes of Lennon and Young, maybe a bit below for now as they are proven in a top league, he isn't.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This is Zhirkov's week for sure. Malouda nets in after a Zhirkov run and cutback.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

dR1 said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/9104392.stm
> 
> "I know David was willing to offer him a contract that would be difficult to better elsewhere" (about the 2 minute mark)
> 
> Yet he's still signed on a contract Man City, Barca, Madrid could easily better and Chelsea would probably match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messi, Ronaldo, Malouda, Nani, Robben, Navas, Muller, Pedro, Iniesta, Valencia, Johnson, Bale, Di Maria, Sanchez, Krasic, Ribery, Pablo, Mata, Silva, Robinho, Guardado, Vargas, Jovetic
> 
> That's obviously not including strikers who do the role very well as well like Villa, Rooney, Van Persie etc
> 
> He's probably on the same level as the likes of Lennon and Young, maybe a bit below for now as they are proven in a top league, he isn't.


That wasn't 30... and Iniesta isn't even a winger fpalm


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Iniesta does play winger sometimes, he's been doing it more often recently.

Overall, pleased with Chelsea so far. Its comfortable, although the lead doesn't show it. Some great chances and we should get #2 soon. Bosingwa looks good on return.


----------



## dR1

Stone Cold 4life said:


> That wasn't 30... and Iniesta isn't even a winger fpalm


Iniesta played both the Euro 2008 and World Cup finals on the wing. Played at least 60% of his Barca games over the past 2 years on the wing also. How many is it? I could name a few more if you MUST insist.

Nice fail junior.


----------



## Tomkin

The best wingers can play a few positions i.e Ronaldo, Messi, Ribery, Robben, *Iniesta*!

Most results are going well for me could do with Fulham bagging a couple though!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Good victory for Chelsea. There were a couple of scares, but good enough. Next week its a trip to Blackburn, which is always tough.

Oh wow West Brom are in 4th place, maybe third seeing goal difference with Spurs. They've been absolutely tremendous this season.


----------



## Nige™

Rockhead said:


> Good victory for Chelsea. There were a couple of scares, but good enough. *Next week its a trip to Blackburn, which is always tough*.
> 
> Oh wow West Brom are in 4th place, maybe third seeing goal difference with Spurs. They've been absolutely tremendous this season.


Don't worry. I have full faith in you to beat us next week, and Liverpool will do the same tomorrow. We just don't look like scoring at all at the moment, and with us being experts at gifting soft goals, one goal will be enough and I can't see you not scoring. Samba's suspended too which makes things even worse!

Go Baggies too! Boing Boing!


----------



## Magsimus

Silent Alarm said:


> Ah come on now. Ben Arfa is good, lots of potential and all that but he's not world class.
> Not yet anyway.


Compared to the rest of our players he is! 

James Perch dropped today, turns out there is a God.


----------



## reDREDD

Anyone else starting to think Gareth Bale could be the future of the EPL?


----------



## Nige™

redeadening said:


> Anyone else starting to think Gareth Bale could be the future of *the EPL*?


:cuss:

The what? I thought we had that term banned in this thread. Premier League, Premiership or even PL will suffice.

He's not done much this year in the league to be honest. I should know, he's got very few points for my fantasy team this year. Apart from the Stoke game, he's not scored and had much effect in the league. He was terrifying the first half against City on the opening day but's been quiet really ever since the Stoke game.

He was great against Inter the other night, but as much as a fan of Bale as I am, he needs to produce what he was doing in the second half of last season regularly.

He's got the talent though. There's no doubt about that, and he seems like a down to earth lad too, which always helps doesn't it Mr. Bentley?


----------



## united_07

redeadening said:


> Anyone else starting to think Gareth Bale could be the future of the EPL?


well he isnt going to be at Spurs long IMO. I would love United to get him as a replacement for giggs


----------



## reDREDD

His preformance against Inter was beautiful. I never so much determination and drive in such a dark situation. It was like a John Cena comeback except in football :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

While I was worrying about dropping into the bottom 3, we've moved up into 9th instead.

Good second half performance and result, West Ham were poor though.


----------



## Bradley

Probably not of much interest to many here but the F.A. Cup 1st Round draw is on tomorrow and my local team Carshalton are in the hat for it (still have to get through a replay after being robbed in the last few seconds). I'm hoping for a fantastic away day at somewhere likes Hillsborough or The Valley. I just love non-league football so much more than Premiership or league football- any other non-league fans here having good Cup runs? Look out for number 72


----------



## Travis Bickle

redeadening said:


> His preformance against Inter was beautiful. I never so much determination and drive in such a dark situation. It was like a John Cena comeback except in football :lmao


Difference was he was actually likeable during the comeback.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Bale's an absolute gun. I was just waiting for him to be the one to tear the game open last night, because every time he goes near the ball he has the potential to do something amazing. He's quick, has a good cross and can fire in an awesome shot. He always gives Spurs great width because he stays right out until the last moment. The nutmeg on Neville last night was absolutely brilliant too.

Honestly, I hope he stays at Spurs. I just really don't want to see him end at one of of the big clubs, especially overseas.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gonna be tough tomorrow, Stoke are an awkward side. I'd take a point to be honest, I'll go with 1-1.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'd have to agree according to how United have been playing this week (namely mid-week Champions League).

Great games tomorrow. I wanna see if Liverpool potentially stay in the relegation battle, or get a win. Also City/Arsenal should be a lovely game, hopefully a lot of goals but a draw. :side:


----------



## Renegade™

I would love Utd to sign Bale as Giggs' replacement.



> The what? I thought we had that term banned in this thread. Premier League, Premiership or even PL will suffice


.

I'd rather people call it the EPL than the BPL (Barclays Premier League). It seems like they're forcing this on lately, commentators and managers have been calling it the Barclays Premier League instead of just the Premier League. I remember an interview with McLeish were he was gonna say Premier League, but stopped for a moment then said Barclays Premier League.

What next? That was a clear Barclays Premier League penalty? He's truly a Barclays Premier League level player? Commercialisation ftw :side:


----------



## united_07

United desperately need to win today, but i cant see it being easy at stoke, there is no reason for fergie to rest any players this week as we only have wolves in the carling cup midweek


----------



## Enigma

To be honest, my confidence in United is pretty low at the moment and although we should win, we also should have beaten Everton, Fulham and West Brom. One more draw and I might go absolutely mental.


----------



## Kiz

West Brom to finish higher than United.


----------



## nate_h

A great day of football lined up on Sky Sports


----------



## united_07

United line up:



> #mufc Vds; Neville Rio Vida Evra; O'Shea Fletch Scholesy; Nani Berba Chicha. Subs: Wes Smalling Ku'zak Carrick Obertan Kiko Gibbo


o'shea in midfield :no: , looks like either 4-3-3 or 4-5-1 with hernandez on the wing


----------



## Kenny

You guys don't need Rooney.


----------



## ßen1

That was a crazy header from Hernandez.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Interesting fans in attendance at the Britannia.


----------



## united_07

Good performance from united so far, great goal from hernandez. I'd take neville off, as with a yellow card already its risky leaving him on.


----------



## Joel

What a lazy bastard performance by Jones so far.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

What an equalizer from Tuncay! Gotta love those Turkish guys.

EDIT- Well that didn't last long.


----------



## Rising

Another goal by hernandez. well looks like it will be winner but we seem to be leaking to many goals at the movement


----------



## KingKicks

Had us down to draw or possibly even lose, so it does feel good to finally fucking win away.

Loved Chicharito's header in the first half, and Tuncay's goal was pretty brilliant. No keeper was going to stop that.


----------



## united_07

Get the FUCK IN!!

Great match, Who needs Rooney when you have Hernandez :lmao

Hopefully this gives us a confidence boost, after throwing away so many points. Big game next week though against spurs


----------



## Jamie1™

Great result for United. Also PSV 10-0 Feyenoord.


----------



## Rush

happy with how we're playing, just need to find the back of the net.


----------



## Silent Alarm

CHICHARITOOOO-RGASM!!!

Little fecking legend! Rooney should have to fight for his place, hope he isn't thrown back in at the expense of Chica-god.
Anyway, brilliant defensive performance from us today. Stoke probably wouldn't have scored only for Scholes brain-fart (thankfully there rare), was a sweet strike by Tuncay though.
Chica's first goal, what a header. Second, good reactions. Very happy with today .
(Where's the Stoke fan's who predicted they'd win? heh heh )

Now, City vs Arsenal. C'mon Arsenal I suppose :side:


----------



## Enigma

Aaaaaarrrrrrreeeeeee you watching tomkin4? 
Are you watching, are you watching, are you watching tomkin4?!


Good result, let's crack on with our season now. Shut the fucking spastic Stoke fans up who seem to spend all of their games booing opposition instead of getting behind their team. Great to see Chicharito scoring twice, I also thought Berbatov was great today, if a little quiet. Not many shots on goal from him but he was classy as ever.


----------



## Kiz

Hernandez should boycott games and try and get a payrise.


----------



## Rush

ahhhhh, 1-0. thats what i love to see.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fantastic save by Fabianski after 50 seconds! Didn't think he had it in him, brilliant :shocked:.

Edit: Boyata sent off after 4 minutes, idiot :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

Kizza said:


> Hernandez should boycott games and try and get a payrise.


It worked for Rooney. Except he had the advantage of being a giant shrek-like git


----------



## Enigma

:lmao Boyata


----------



## Rush

where was this kind of football for the first 8 games? 

ah fuck that 1-1 

edit: 2-1 woop woop. Torres haha. defense? neither side has any.


----------



## united_07

definite red there, C'mon arsenal! :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

1-1 Liverpool/Blackburn now, it's all happening today!

Edit: 2-1 Liverpool now, Princess Fernando scores.


----------



## Nige™

Enigma said:


> Aaaaaarrrrrrreeeeeee you watching tomkin4?
> Are you watching, are you watching, are you watching tomkin4?!
> 
> 
> Good result, let's crack on with our season now. Shut the fucking spastic Stoke fans up who seem to spend all of their games booing opposition instead of getting behind their team. Great to see Chicharito scoring twice, I also thought Berbatov was great today, if a little quiet. Not many shots on goal from him but he was classy as ever.


He'll be at the game I expect. Give him all the shit you want but at least he goes to watch his team.

Chicarito is a legend already. Rooney won't be getting his place back anytime soon. Well he probably will!


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> 1-1 Liverpool/Blackburn now, it's all happening today!


2-1 son. get with it :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nige was right, Blackburn don't look too good. Robinson is great though, coming out with some great saves. Maybe we will have a better time next week than I initially expected.

Liverpool have all the ability to stretch this 2-1 lead in all honesty. a number of great chances.

Stupid Boyata. I think I'm rooting for City in this.


----------



## Nige™

Rockhead said:


> Nige was right, Blackburn don't look too good. Robinson is great though, coming out with some great saves. Maybe we will have a better time next week than I initially expected.
> 
> Liverpool have all the ability to stretch this 2-1 lead in all honesty. a number of great chances.


The worst thing is that even though we got battered in the first half, Sam would've been delighted with the display. It's so horrible to watch. We're so negative away from especially it's unreal. How we scored I don't know.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sticksy said:


> 2-1 son. get with it :side:


Check my edit. Son :side:.


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> Check my edit. Son :side:.


haters gonna hate.

Rovers are just sitting back inviting us to get another. we need to get one b/c our defense is awful.


----------



## united_07

good goal from nasri there


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sticksy said:


> haters gonna hate.
> 
> Rovers are just sitting back inviting us to get another. we need to get one b/c our defense is awful.


Hater? 

Anyway, City 0-1 Arsenal. Lovely little goal by Nasri, made Barry look like a mug.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Tevez's workrate, seriously God bless that guy. Barry should have been tracking Nasri on the goal. This could easily wind up being an Arsenal day. Its a feisty game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

City 0-2 Arsenal. Song, against the run of play in fairness.


----------



## [email protected]

3:0 (Nasri; Song; NickyB)


----------



## Tomkin

Enigma said:


> Aaaaaarrrrrrreeeeeee you watching tomkin4?
> Are you watching, are you watching, are you watching tomkin4?!
> 
> 
> Good result, let's crack on with *our* season now. Shut the fucking spastic Stoke fans up who seem to spend all of their games booing opposition instead of getting behind their team. Great to see Chicharito scoring twice, I also thought Berbatov was great today, if a little quiet. Not many shots on goal from him but he was classy as ever.


Did you go the game today? nope didn't think so mate!

I like how you used the word "our"...

Kinda pathetic how the match turned out could of been oh so different, if the ref would of realised that all teams should be treated the same (even the scum) and then he would of sent neville off as it was a clear booking!
Kenwyne jones was a fuckin joke today! 

I liked how you bought our fans up into this as its clear we are the best in the premiership for noise and getting behind our team, I've been to old trafford both times since we've been in the prem and the away support was much louder than the silence of the scum


----------



## united_07

tomkim4 said:


> Did you go the game today? nope didn't think so mate!
> 
> I like how you used the word "our"...
> 
> Kinda pathetic how the match turned out could of been oh so different, if the ref would of realised that all teams should be treated the same (even the scum) and then he would of sent neville off as it was a clear booking!
> Kenwyne jones was a fuckin joke today!
> 
> I liked how you bought our fans up into this as its clear we are the best in the premiership for noise and getting behind our team, I've been to old trafford both times since we've been in the prem and the away support was much louder than the silence of the scum


More often than not away fans are louder than the home fans.

Also the referee treating us better?? we should of had at least 1 penalty, definitely when delap clearly pushed over evra when he was running on through.


----------



## Enigma

tomkim4 said:


> Did you go the game today? nope didn't think so mate!
> 
> I like how you used the word "our"...
> 
> Kinda pathetic how the match turned out could of been oh so different, if the ref would of realised that all teams should be treated the same (even the scum) and then he would of sent neville off as it was a clear booking!
> Kenwyne jones was a fuckin joke today!
> 
> I liked how you bought our fans up into this as its clear we are the best in the premiership for noise and getting behind our team, I've been to old trafford both times since we've been in the prem and the away support was much louder than the silence of the scum


Hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Tomkin

united_07 said:


> More often than not away fans are louder than the home fans.
> 
> Also the referee treating us better?? we should of had at least 1 penalty, definitely when delap clearly pushed over evra when he was running on through.


Thats never happened at the brit.
We should of had a penalty when Huth got pushed over
Neville should of been sent off

Man u always have it easy, you can't deny that.


----------



## Enigma

I love this photo, what a header











And the look on Chicharito's face:


----------



## united_07

tomkim4 said:


> Thats never happened at the brit.
> We should of had a penalty when Huth got pushed over
> Neville should of been sent off
> 
> Man u always have it easy, you can't deny that.


well to be fair yeah that could have been a penalty, but both players were pushing each other, and the ref wasnt looking so it was probably difficult to give

its debatable whether neville should have been sent off, as the first yellow was a bit of a soft yellow to give, so perhaps the ref was just remembering that


----------



## dR1

united_07 said:


> More often than not away fans are louder than the home fans.


No, that's just Old Trafford.


----------



## nate_h

Hernandez is soon going to be up there with the best for finishing now..its a skill to naturally know where to be in the box to poach goals


----------



## united_07

dR1 said:


> No, that's just Old Trafford.


erm no its not ive been to loads of away games with my other team and we are always louder. (edit: at one point a few of years ago we were named the loudest fans in the football league, excluding the premierleague)

Thats generally the case with most grounds.


----------



## dR1

Why do you even support Man Utd if you have another team you seem to follow more?

Obviously I didn't mean just as in legit the only one, don't take everything so literally, but it is no way near as common as you seem to think. Just because say Stoke fans outsing the home crowd half of the time, doesn't make it the obvious truth for the 50 odd games played a week. Outside of the superb away support like the likes of Stoke or Newcastle, it is actually kind of uncommon, there are maybe 10 away crowds that are that good out of what 100 teams or so?


----------



## united_07

dR1 said:


> Why do you even support Man Utd if you have another team you seem to follow more?
> 
> Obviously I didn't mean just as in legit the only one, don't take everything so literally, but it is no way near as common as you seem to think. Just because say Stoke fans outsing the home crowd half of the time, doesn't make it the obvious truth for the 50 odd games played a week. Outside of the superb away support like the likes of Stoke or Newcastle, it is actually kind of uncommon, there are maybe 10 away crowds that are that good out of what 100 teams or so?


meh i was brought up to support the two teams as they are the teams my family support, so i didnt really have a choice


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Stoke fans were amazing at OT last season. Cheering for Chelsea instead of getting behind their team, singing Munich songs and making airplane gestures, singing "You're gonna win fuck all" (hilarious on many levels) and generally acting like a bunch of wankers. It's pretty much what you expect from them though, a lot of their fans unfortunately are less focused on their own team's successes and more on the failings of others. Inexplicably they also seem to vote BNP and think we have a rivalry with them.

Couldn't get to the game unfortunately. Little Pea looked awesome though. Him & Berbatov are making a really good pairing up front, and Evra was incredible. Our flaws that have been prominent throughout the season looked just as bad today, though. Lots of work needs to be done.


----------



## Nige™

dR1 said:


> Why do you even support Man Utd if you have another team you seem to follow more?
> 
> Obviously I didn't mean just as in legit the only one, don't take everything so literally, but it is no way near as common as you seem to think. Just because say Stoke fans outsing the home crowd half of the time, doesn't make it the obvious truth for the 50 odd games played a week. Outside of the superb away support like the likes of Stoke or Newcastle, it is actually kind of uncommon, there are maybe 10 away crowds that are that good out of what 100 teams or so?


The away fans are the hardcore and make noise pretty much the entire match. That's from 10+ years of going to away matches. Some home crowds are good, but generally the away fans make more noise even with less fans in the crowd.

The main difference is Man Utd fans for example. At Old Trafford, the atmosphere is pretty crap as far as the home fans are concerned, while away home they're unbelievable. They're up and singing the entire match.

Blackpool fans are good at Bloomfield Road, I'll give them that. I can't think of any home crowd that I've been to have outsung us as away fans. That's with both Rovers & North End.

When you go abroad, it's a bit different. Krakow was insane. They were bouncing the entire match!


----------



## T-C

Stoke have to be the only team in the world who are forced to resort to trying to play football when things aren't going their way.


----------



## Silent Alarm

What does Delap do besides those throws? Awful player.
I think the United away fans are widely regarded as some of the better fans out there. They travel in big numbers and more often than not make themselve's heard.
Unlike City fans who thought todays match finished after 70 minutes 8*D.
Nah, in fairness to the Stoke fans there seemed to be a cracking atmosphere there today.
So it was all the more sweet after 86 minutes when Chicha shut them up for good!

One more thing, those fucking retarded fuckwits at Stamford Bridge still giving Stephen Hunt shit because of an accident that happened 3 or 4 years ago need to get a life.
Spastics.


----------



## The Monster

I must admit I did indeed go mental when Hernandez scored that 2nd goal, so much so when was drinking some my water drink I celebrated it by nearly chocking on it before spitting it all out over my floor, .

The atmosphere seemed really good, bit carnival like at times, just glad we walked out of there with the 3 points tbh.

I'm still not convinced by this open style tactics that SAF is using this season, I like that we get so many men over in our attacks its refreshing site to see but when 1-0 up away from with 75 mins of clock, why are we leaving so much space in between defense & midfield at that time. Of course things are not helped by our continuing theme of rubbish passing, very frustrating to see, it should not take us being at 1-1 for us to wake up to keep the ball with only 10 mins to go in the match.

Our attacking play has been very crisp this season and showed at times today, Nani whilst didn’t have a great game he was still as solid as ever same goes for Dimi, I think we should really keep Evra at LW whilst Giggs is out, I thought did really well always a willing runner down that flank and had great energy & work rate to boot. Some of Dimi touches & controls were class to today as well didn’t matter where/when ball came to him it just stuck to his boot like glue, something I also liked was the Berba/Chicha forward line, had alot to offer as a partnership that does, there clearly something in that duo, I hope we stick with it for next few games.

MotM has be Hernandez, close 2nd is Vidic who was beast like, anytime ball came towards him, went through all to head away time & time again, rock solid as your going get for a CB, so happy his caption to, made for that role imo. But going back to Hernandez I thought overall performance was fantastic, never stopped running, he switched up game during the match every time, ran in behind then came short to link up with team mates, he seems like a natural goal scorer/poacher as well which can only help us having someone like that in the team, his first goal was stunning never seen someone do that before, its not just the back-header though I liked was the bit of movement where gets that half a yard in front of Stoke player when Vidic about to head it, then his leap/spring to then get the power he generates with back of his head is more impressive cos he has twist his neck to do so, awesome goal, completely unique, think SAF may found real tidy gem in this lad. Now his scored with his face & back of his head, wonder what he scores with next?

Don’t think Stoke were at races for most of the match, everything they tried just didn’t end up working for them, not denying we got some luck though, should of been done to 10 men before half time, Neville should seen red card, I even said he should, was very lucky man indeed, but still think we deserved the win. Tuncuy goal was superb, shame our defending for it was bad but take nothing away from him it was a cracking goal, VDS had no chance. He seems give Stoke good creativity and gives a edge to Stoke play I think, offers something little diferent to other players, little surprised he doesn’t start games a bit more, think he work well off Walters for them, cos Jones today wasn’t up for the fight, seemed like he didn’t want be there sadly, I thought anyway.

Overall I’m very happy with the win, I didn’t care about performance before and said a 1-0 lucky scrappy untidy would do me, but I think its such a boost that while we let another lead slip this time we came back to win and came back looking good to. Its a small step but the signs are good. Think should play exact same team against Spurs next weekend, Spurs defense isn’t at its greatest atm & that Chicha/Dimi partnership could cause them problems. Still need to get defending and passing side to our game correct but like i said its a good start, hope we continue it from here on out.


----------



## united_07

Yeah its great to have Rio and Vidic back together in the centre of defence, looking much more secure at the back, nothing could have been done about the stoke goal, keeper had no chance.

It will be interesting to see what type of team fergie puts out midweek against wolves in the carling cup, wouldnt mind seeing obertan and bebe starting on either wing. I imagine Macheda will start up front, he needs a bit of a confidence booster at the moment. I'd go with this team if evans and owen are back from injury

------------kuszczak-------------
rafael----Evans-----Smalling----fabio
Obertan--Anderson--Gibson------Bebe
--------Owen--------Macheda-----


----------



## nate_h

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## united_07

nate_h said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


erm cant see the image but im guessing it might be this one, is it?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Getting a tattoo of any football player is stupid. At most I'd get a clubs badge tattooed, but that's not even a priority for me.

The guys a dumbass


----------



## Tomkin

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Stoke fans were amazing at OT last season. Cheering for Chelsea instead of getting behind their team, singing Munich songs and making airplane gestures, singing "You're gonna win fuck all" (hilarious on many levels) and generally acting like a bunch of wankers. It's pretty much what you expect from them though, a lot of their fans unfortunately are less focused on their own team's successes and more on the failings of others. Inexplicably they also seem to vote BNP and think we have a rivalry with them.


Yeah not like any scum man u fans who beat up an old man after the match and ran off, very brave. Stop putting "us" and "we" as you dont fuckin support man u.. you're a fan! BIG DIFFERENCE. 



Silent Alarm said:


> Unlike City fans who thought todays match finished after 70 minutes 8*D.


I know nearly as bad as man u fans not knowing they had a game last wednesday as a quarter of the ground was empty!!!


This season is the start of uniteds downfall and apart from a few real fans and loads gloryhunting bastards we all can't wait!


----------



## BkB Hulk

I thought Man U's downfall was going to start with Stoke beating them, tomkim?

Oh, wait a minute ...


----------



## Liam Miller

tomkim4 said:


> Yeah not like any scum man u fans who beat up an old man after the match and ran off, very brave. Stop putting "us" and "we" as you dont fuckin support man u.. you're a fan! BIG DIFFERENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> I know nearly as bad as man u fans not knowing they had a game last wednesday as a quarter of the ground was empty!!!
> 
> 
> This season is the start of uniteds downfall and apart from a few real fans and loads gloryhunting bastards we all can't wait!












All stoke fans so bitter? or is it just a weird fascination with united


----------



## Silent Alarm

tomkim4 said:


> Yeah not like any scum man u fans who beat up an old man after the match and ran off, very brave. Stop putting "us" and "we" as you dont fuckin support man u.. you're a fan! BIG DIFFERENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> I know nearly as bad as man u fans not knowing they had a game last wednesday as a quarter of the ground was empty!!!
> 
> 
> This season is the start of uniteds downfall and apart from a few real fans and loads gloryhunting bastards we all can't wait!


Jaysus, you sound very bitter..............:lmao


----------



## just1988

Massive result for the Gooners today, so glad we're keeping in the top 4.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

tomkim4 said:


> Yeah not like any scum man u fans who beat up an old man after the match and ran off, very brave. Stop putting "us" and "we" as you dont fuckin support man u.. you're a fan! BIG DIFFERENCE.


lolwut? Aside from the fact you're insane, your point is moot as Stoke have no supporters- just fans in red and white shirts who cheer for their opponent's rivals. Nice one on your first premiership goal against us today, glad it was one of the few actual footballers in your team that got it. Incidentally, I don't condone violence in football at all, but your supporters are no angels mate, so don't play the victim there.

Oh and a quarter of OT is still about the size of the Britannia so I wouldn't chat shit about that.


----------



## Enigma

tomkim4 said:


> Yeah not like any scum man u fans who beat up an old man after the match and ran off, very brave. Stop putting "us" and "we" as you dont fuckin support man u.. you're a fan! BIG DIFFERENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> I know nearly as bad as man u fans not knowing they had a game last wednesday as a quarter of the ground was empty!!!
> 
> 
> This season is the start of uniteds downfall and apart from a few real fans and loads gloryhunting bastards we all can't wait!


You really are a bitter little man, I find it quite funny though and although your posts used to wind me up, they're a great source of amusement now. Makes beating your team even sweeter; horrible fans, horrible team and no sense of perspective at all. Stoke are desperate for a rivalry between United and them, they're incredibly small time. Nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## united_07

tomkim4 said:


> Yeah not like any scum man u fans who beat up an old man after the match and ran off, very brave. Stop putting "us" and "we" as you dont fuckin support man u.. you're a fan! BIG DIFFERENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> I know nearly as bad as man u fans not knowing they had a game last wednesday as a quarter of the ground was empty!!!
> 
> 
> This season is the start of uniteds downfall and apart from a few real fans and loads gloryhunting bastards we all can't wait!


i think you might want to check you're maths as i dont think an attendence of 72610 out a capacity of 76000, means that its a quarter empty, 

People were saying its was united's downfall a few years ago, then we won it 3 years in a row, and last season we only missed out on it by 1 point.

You shouldnt be worrying about uinted's 'demise' , you should be worrying about how long stoke have got left in the premiership before they get relegated. But who am i to question you're opinion as you the Greatest SUPPORTER EVER!!!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

tomkim4 said:


> Yeah not like any scum man u fans who beat up an old man after the match and ran off, very brave. Stop putting "us" and "we" as you dont fuckin support man u.. you're a fan! BIG DIFFERENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> I know nearly as bad as man u fans not knowing they had a game last wednesday as a quarter of the ground was empty!!!
> 
> 
> This season is the start of uniteds downfall and apart from a few real fans and loads gloryhunting bastards we all can't wait!












Anyway, really happy about Arsenal's victory yesterday. I feared the worst but we showed that we can still beat the top teams. I think that was the first time we beat someone in the top 4 in 9 games.


----------



## Rush

tomkim wins the thread for trolling the fuck out of every United supporter. jesus christ, are all your panties that uncomfortably tight?


----------



## Enigma

He's just adopting the MUF stance, if anyone remembers him.

Which reminds me, STE I KNOW YOU'RE READING THIS. COME BACK.


----------



## dR1

yeah1990 said:


> tomkim wins the thread for trolling the fuck out of every United supporter. jesus christ, are all your panties that uncomfortably tight?


Agreed. And he's 100% right, and if you guys think it's just Stoke fans........pretty much proves how much you support Man Utd in your armchair really.


----------



## united_07

dR1 said:


> Agreed. And he's 100% right, and if you guys think it's just Stoke fans........pretty much proves how much you support Man Utd in your armchair really.


who said its only stoke fans? its just that he is the only one in the thread who is saying it, apart from you but you havent said who you support. Ive been around fans from tons of other teams and its usually the same, but it seems to have decreased lately what with the emergence of chelsea and man city.


----------



## Kiz

Who cares?

So much bitchfighting over such a petty topic.


----------



## Renegade™

> Agreed. And he's 100% right, and if you guys think it's just Stoke fans........pretty much proves how much you support Man Utd in your armchair really.


Are you fucking kidding me? Just drop it already, ffs. This is getting nowhere, you fickle peasant. Stop being a hack and either add something worthwhile to the thread, or just fuck off, coz no one here will miss you.

Glad to see we pulled the 3 points away, Stoke were playing it predictably ugly but we coped, credit to Tuncay his goal was special, but Hernandez is justifying his spot in the side atm. However, it's evident that as great a servant he's been, Neville isn't cut out for our right back spot anymore, he was lucky not to be sent off (altho to be fair, he was booked for nothing in the first place). Wes Brown coming on made us more stable at the back, I hope he gets a run of games now.


----------



## dR1

Why would I remotely care if you people would miss me or not, rofl. Not my fault the truth hurts.


----------



## united_07

dR1 said:


> Why would I remotely care if you people would miss me or not, rofl. Not my fault the truth hurts.


cant you just answer the question of who do you support?


----------



## Enigma

Kizza said:


> Who cares?
> 
> So much bitchfighting over such a petty topic.


omg kizza ur football team sux lolz


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Kizza is the only City supporter here I think. Haha loner. :side:


----------



## Kiz

Enigma said:


> omg kizza ur football team sux lolz


omfg stfu blakp00l 4 teh titlz cos dey r kewl.

And yeah, I liked City before it was cool. When I got into it in 06, they're the team I chose. And West Ham.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

dR1 said:


> Agreed. And he's 100% right, and if you guys think it's just Stoke fans........pretty much proves how much you support Man Utd in your armchair really.


I've been to a lot of games in my life, and outside of Liverpool and Leeds, Stoke fans are the absolute worst I've seen for shit like Munich songs, airplane references, and supporting the other team's rivals over your own squad. 

Banter doesn't bother me, the hate for success or shit like 'you won't get a penalty at OT' or Fergie Time, they don't bother me. It's football, and most people can give as good as they get. It's the fans that take the banter to the level of people's deaths that disgust me, and Stoke fans have, in my experience, revelled in that.

And yes, when I'm saying that, I'm including the numbers of our support who sing songs about Heysel, or even "we won it three times".


----------



## Toots Dalton

Fuck Stoke fans, they were lobbing bottles of piss and smashed a load of cars at the Den a few years ago.


----------



## Tomkin

"NoGimmicksNeeded" do you enjoy watching Man U play from your armchair in Cornwall?

Stoke fans are the best, everyone has bad fans who chant shit, and you man u fans can't say shit to stoke fans because you are amongst the worst for violence. I got swore at and started on for chanting stoke songs after the game at old trafford last season, and the season before i had tickets for the executive suite and we got started on by some scum lads thinking they were hard, we had to mix with the fans and 3 quarters of them we're either irish or cockney :lmao


----------



## Vader

Surely when you're a GLOBAL club, there's going to be fans from all around the country, as well as the world supporting them?


----------



## Tomkin

The Rated R One said:


> Surely when you're a GLOBAL club, there's going to be fans from all around the country, as well as the world supporting them?


Obviously but dont start crying when you get called gloryhunters and stuff.
And don't use the words "we" "us" etc really pisses a lot of people off


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

tomkim4 said:


> "NoGimmicksNeeded" do you enjoy watching Man U play from your armchair in Cornwall?
> 
> Stoke fans are the best, everyone has bad fans who chant shit, and you man u fans can't say shit to stoke fans because you are amongst the worst for violence. I got swore at and started on for chanting stoke songs after the game at old trafford last season, and the season before i had tickets for the executive suite and we got started on by some scum lads thinking they were hard, we had to mix with the fans and 3 quarters of them we're either irish or cockney :lmao


Prefer actually going to the games, like I would when I lived nearby and held a season ticket, obviously. Usually watch the game from the pub if work or personal life keeps me from travelling, so more of a bar than an armchair.

You got shit for singing your club songs in Manchester after the game? Last season, which was obviously an important day for us? Fucking hell mate, get a grip, any city in the country would have been exactly the same. 

I'll give Stoke fans credit, you're one of the few clubs in the league who's home fans are as loud as our away during the game, even if half of the noise is booing us or singing shit about our REAL rivals. At least you actually turn up. Still the worst actual footballing side to watch though, despite having some genuine talent in Tuncay.


----------



## Vader

tomkim4 said:


> Obviously but dont start crying when you get called gloryhunters and stuff.
> And don't use the words "we" "us" etc really pisses a lot of people off


Depends if it actually applies. When the term is thrown around as an actual insult, instead of a fact then it's pretty irritating/boring. Obviously a shit load of the fan base will be that, but with glory comes the hunters and even though a lot would jump ship if the results went badly, I'd like to think some will have gained a certain amount of loyalty.

Many of the people who support United and aren't Manchester based are fans of them because of the fact their parents/family influenced them and it stuck. Or they may have been a fan of the football/players. Everyone is hooked in via different methods, may have once been a gloryhunter but realised there's a lot more to the club than just trophies. Obviously success is a huge plus point though.


----------



## Tomkin

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Still the worst actual footballing side to watch though, despite having some genuine talent in Tuncay.


Shows you know fuck all about football mate. Hope you realise no stoke fans give a shit what other fans think of our football! Why would any team come out of the championship try and play football if they are no way near the standard of top clubs? Our brand of football has kept us in the top league for two years and that's all we care about.
And how you can just point out tuncay as the only player i'll never know because he had a good 20 minutes against you :lmao, ricardo fuller is the most underated forward in the premiership and if rooney did the stuff he does in a game they would be talking about it for weeks. 
Matty etherington is in the form of his life and the best left winger in the prem right now apart from bale and adam johnson. 
We've also bought in kenwyne jones and jsut because he didn't try against you doesn't mean hes a bad player all the top clubs would be paying big money for him if he was consistent week in week out. Pennant and gudjohnson when they are fully fit add class to our side too. 



The Rated R One said:


> Many of the people who support United and aren't Manchester based are fans of them because of the fact their parents/family influenced them and it stuck. Or they may have been a fan of the football/players. Everyone is hooked in via different methods, may have once been a gloryhunter but realised there's a lot more to the club than just trophies. Obviously success is a huge plus point though.


Parent are the same who jumped on the bandwagon of united and bought there kids up to support man u aswell, but if they started losing and no money was coming into the club i'd love to see the attendances fall at OT. It happens at every club though even Stoke, but man u is the worst for it and them fans had all the glory they wanted, but now should take the banter instead or crying about it all the time!


----------



## united_07

tomkim4 said:


> .
> Matty etherington is in the form of his life and the best left winger in the prem right now apart from bale and adam johnson.


on the left wing i would much rather take malouda, david silva, nani, nasri, kalou as well as the two you mentioned instead of etherington


----------



## Silent Alarm

Looking forward to tomorrow night, get to see some of *our* youngsters get a run out.
Would like to see Bebe and Obertan start for *us*.
Hopefully *we* can win, big game for *us* at the weekend.





8*D


----------



## Nige™

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Still the worst actual footballing side to watch though, despite having some genuine talent in Tuncay.


I think we've got to take that honour I'm afraid. Our negativity away from home especially is awful. We only play one man up front, hoof it up to him and the majority of the time he gets no one coming to support him. We look for set pieces the entire team too. It's dreadful to watch.

When people knock Stoke I find it so disrespectful, especially when it comes from the likes of people who don't ever go and watch football. For them to come up from the Championship and finish 12th and 11th is incredible with their budget too. You have to do the best with what you have, and they do that better than anyone. Tony Pulis has done a fantastic job to make Stoke a formidable Premiership side. I don't agree with all his signings as some haven't paid off like Soares, Tonge, Arismendi, but Etherington, Shawcross & Faye have been brilliant for them.


----------



## Vader

That's the thing though, United won't ever suffer a huge fall in fan support - not many big clubs do. If people jump from bandwagon to bandwagon, it still won't ever be enough to make it visibly obvious when it comes to filling Old Trafford for games, even pointless games get upwards of 65,000.

On the parents/gloryhunting topic, aside from a few years in the 60's, I'd have the parents who picked United due to gloryhunting classed as idiots as Liverpool and a few others were far more successful in the 70's/80's. United just had players like Charlton, Law and Best who brought people in. They've always had superstar/high quality players who were capable of drawing people in. Well, as far as I know anyway.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Nige™ said:


> I think we've got to take that honour I'm afraid. Our negativity away from home especially is awful. We only play one man up front, hoof it up to him and the majority of the time he gets no one coming to support him. We look for set pieces the entire team too. It's dreadful to watch.
> 
> When people knock Stoke I find it so disrespectful, especially when it comes from the likes of people who don't ever go and watch football. For them to come up from the Championship and finish 12th and 11th is incredible with their budget too. You have to do the best with what you have, and they do that better than anyone. Tony Pulis has done a fantastic job to make Stoke a formidable Premiership side. I don't agree with all his signings as some haven't paid off like Soares, Tonge, Arismendi, but Etherington, Shawcross & Faye have been brilliant for them.


Oh, don't get me wrong, Stoke have done incredibly well. I just hate watching them. Oh, a throw in? Everyone trudges forward into the other teams penalty area, 3 minutes later the throw in comes in, it gets immediately cleared and goes out of play. Rinse, repeat. I'm doing them an injustice, I'm also leaving out the bit where they kick lumps out of whoever they can, but they do a good job of avoiding yellows.

The last ten minutes or so, Stoke actually played some good stuff. No idea why it has to be a last resort, especially when that's when they looked most threatening. And the reason I single out Tuncay is because I believe he'd be a great asset for a team challenging for Europe, I think he's an ace player.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Surely this thread is for discussing what is happening in the league/cups and not a morale debate on why each user supports the team they do. I support Manchester United, always have and always will, erm....get over it? 

Good win yesterday, Stoke is a tough place to go and we did well to get the win. Hernandez impresses me more and more each time he plays. Rooney might be hard pressed to get back in the team, which would be ironic. Like many are saying I hope this is the game that kicks our season off and we can challange like I know we can. It is Chelsea's to lose but I'm sure we will be right up there. Craving that 19th title.


----------



## Magsimus

Big test on wednesday against the kids of Arsenal, would like to see some of our fringe players like Vukic, Lovenkrands, Ranger and Xisco. The Carling Cup could be our only chance of winning something this year.

After beating Chelsea away last round I don't see why not.


----------



## The Monster

Magsimus said:


> Big test on wednesday against the kids of Arsenal, would like to see some of our fringe players like Vukic, Lovenkrands, Ranger and Xisco. The Carling Cup could be our only chance of winning something this year.
> 
> After beating Chelsea away last round I don't see why not.


Think Wenger said he would play some of players in Carling cup against Newcastle that played against Man City on Sunday, properly be a blend of youth & experienced players like did against Spurs in last round, should make for good game though.

As for us, think be same sort of team that was in last round
Kuz
Rafael Smalling/Brown Fabio
Park Gibson/Ando Obertan
Kiko/Owen

Would like to see some of youngsters/academy players giving a shot from bench if we can, but I think were do well again in this competition this season. Over last few seasons I’ve enjoyed carling cup more & more (not sure if same for others) But think cos its more all guns blazing, you attack we attack in most games, not sure why that is might be because it's all decided in 1 match (apart from Semi's) with no reply’s added with seeing lot of youngsters/academy players from teams so get more excitement.


----------



## Enigma

Pretty much agree with your line up Monster. I also agree with enjoying the Carling Cup, we've had a great record in it over the last 5 years, and seeing our 'second' string sides do the business is always good. 



tomkim4 said:


> Parent are the same who jumped on the bandwagon of united and bought there kids up to support man u aswell, but if they started losing and no money was coming into the club *i'd love to see the attendances fall at OT*. It happens at every club though even Stoke, but man u is the worst for it and them fans had all the glory they wanted, but now should take the banter instead or crying about it all the time!


There's the Stoke mentality! Fuck everyone else, who cares about supporting our own lot.


----------



## Tomkin

Enigma said:


> There's the Stoke mentality! Fuck everyone else, who cares about supporting our own lot.


You don't go anyway do you?
It would prove my point though..

Taking the train to london on wednesday supporting my team
First time we will see fully of what gudjohnson has to offer


----------



## T-C

You do realise that when United got relegated into the second division their attendances were still bigger than first division attendances and that apart from the Merseyside Derby, only one team in the First Division had a capacity attendance that season. Middlesbrough. And when was that? For the League Cup visit of Manchester United, funnily enough.


----------



## CC91




----------



## Jordo

T-C said:


> You do realise that when United got relegated into the second division their attendances were still bigger than first division attendances and that apart from the Merseyside Derby, only one team in the First Division had a capacity attendance that season. Middlesbrough. And when was that? For the League Cup visit of Manchester United, funnily enough.


Because the tickets were cheaper


----------



## Magsimus

What's with it always being City fans getting stupid tattoos? 

Can't stand the club so not like I care.


----------



## Renegade™

> *You don't go anyway do you?*
> It would prove my point though..
> 
> Taking the train to london on wednesday supporting my team
> First time we will see fully of what gudjohnson has to offer


And neither do you, you worthless hack. Just drop this whole thing, you're making yourself look like a total ass and it's getting you nowhere.



> Kuz
> Rafael Smalling/Brown Fabio
> Park Gibson/Ando Obertan
> Kiko/Owen


Would like to see Owen make a return and score, and hopefully Obertan gets long enough to show he deserves a chance on the left of our first team.


----------



## Kiz

Stoke still have a bigger budget than Adelaide United.

>_>.


----------



## Renegade™

Yet Adelaide Utd play better football 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

The Monster said:


> Think Wenger said he would play some of players in Carling cup against Newcastle that played against Man City on Sunday, properly be a blend of youth & experienced players like did against Spurs in last round, should make for good game though.


Then we could have a bit more of a problem. 

Hope we get to see a Big Sol run out, it surely has to happen.


----------



## Renegade™

Why hasn't Sol been picked ahead of Williamson lately? It's not like Williamson has played THAT well, and Sol showed he's still got it with Arsenal earlier this year.


----------



## Vader

The words 'Sol' and 'run' being in the same sentence doesn't seem right, nor would it based on the last three or four years. Better to stick with youth than a guy with the speed of the average man running backwards on his hands.


----------



## Kiz

Sol will waddle like you've never seen before.


----------



## Magsimus

Renegade™ said:


> Why hasn't Sol been picked ahead of Williamson lately? It's not like Williamson has played THAT well, and Sol showed he's still got it with Arsenal earlier this year.


Williamson has been excellent, hardly put a foot wrong for a guy having his first season in the Prem. Sol is old, fat and fairly slow. No brainer.


----------



## united_07

team for united today 



> #MUFC v Wolves: Amos, Brown, Smalling, Evans, Fabio, Carrick, Gibson, Park, Macheda, Obertan, Bebe
> 
> Subs: Kuszczak, Neville, Rafael, Brady, Eikrem, Morrison, Hernandez


good to see both obertan and bebe starting, hopefully they do well, and it will be good to see morrison get a chance from the bench as he looks like a good prospect


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm gonna put this in here, because I'm pretty sure not everyone here checks the Foreign Football thread.

FIFA Ballon d’Or men’s nominations: Xabi Alonso (Spain), Daniel Alves (Brazil), Iker Casillas (Spain), Cristiano Ronaldo (Portugal), Didier Drogba (Ivory Coast), Samuel Eto’o (Cameroon), Cesc Fabregas (Spain), Diego Forlan (Uruguay), Asamoah Gyan (Ghana), Andres Iniesta (Spain), Julio Cesar (Brazil), Miroslav Klose (Germany), Philipp Lahm (Germany), Maicon (Brazil), Lionel Messi (Argentina), Thomas Muller (Germany), Mesut Oezil (Germany), Carles Puyol (Spain), Arjen Robben (Netherlands), Bastian Schweinsteiger (Germany), Wesley Sneijder (Netherlands), David Villa (Spain) and Xavi (Spain).

Pretty sure Messi will take it. I would love for Iniesta to win it. He's had a cracking year, both club and country.

Three Premier league nominations in Drogba, Fabregas, and Gyan


----------



## Joel

Sneidjer should win it.

Instrumental in Inter winning everything and Holland reaching the World Cup final.


----------



## united_07

seem like a lot of those nominations have just been based on the world cup, if thats so i doubt messi would win, i wouldnt mind seeing Sneijder win it


----------



## [email protected]

Sneijder, Xavi, Iniesta.


----------



## ßen1

Just to refer back to the old argument, heres a couple of stats - 

Stoke City
2006/2007 average attendance - 15749
2007/2008 average attendance - 16823
2008/2009 average attendance - 26953
2009/2010 average attendance - 27162

United fans are glory hunters? Your attendance figures went up 10k when you got promoted. Surely you realise that fairweather fans come with the success in football? Surely you noticed more and more people around the Brit as you went up. But no, Man Utd are the easy target I suppose.


----------



## dR1

I guess you don't understand why United are an easy target. If you go to most cities in England, you'll a huge percentage of Man Utd fans in that city despite the fact there are closer and successful teams, I just don't see why anyone would _want_ to support a team so far away, that means you have to pay a ton more of money to support the team, what's the point? Oh yeah because you get to see them win more, I grew up in Chicago, you don't see me not supporting the Cubs just because they were(rofl still are) fucking awful, it's not even a family thing, my Dad randomly likes the Yankees, although he's English so eh, I still give plenty of shit for it since he also supports the Lakers and United, can't get any worst than that, so he deserves it.

At least that 10k bump in attendence, I'd say about 9.9k of them are from Stoke.


----------



## #dealwithit

I want Forlan to win it, but the Ballon D'Or has to go to Xavi or Messi. I didn't think Iniesta has had that good a year. I like him a lot, but he's had some injury troubles and hasn't reached the heights of his form around 2007 and 2008.


----------



## ßen1

Javier Hernandez is fucking class. United should've cashed in on Rooney, and hired a hitman to get rid of Gary Neville's corpse.


----------



## united_07

HERNANDEZ!!

Got to be in the starting 11 on saturday.

Macheda on the other hand is one of the most frustrating players to watch, countless times he was offside today, he's even lazier than Berbatov. Bebe and Obertan did well i thought.


----------



## S-Mac

After Macheda got that goal against Villa i think he has been overrated since then. Heernandez sees like he is going to be starter in the long term for Utd.


----------



## ßen1

Thought Obertan was pretty shite actually. He's an okay player, but his decision making is SHOCKING. Bebe looked class. Park's goal was quality. Macheda is overrated. He shows flashes of brilliance but I don't think he's got the mentality to get better and push for that starting place. 

It'll be a shame to see Dimitar or Chico dropped for Rooney. I think Wayne really needs to prove himself off the bench at the moment, because those two are playing class at the moment.


----------



## S-Mac

FX™ said:


> Thought Obertan was pretty shite actually. He's an okay player, but his decision making is SHOCKING. Bebe looked class. Park's goal was quality. Macheda is overrated. He shows flashes of brilliance but I don't think he's got the mentality to get better and push for that starting place.
> 
> It'll be a shame to see Dimitar or Chico dropped for Rooney. I think Wayne really needs to prove himself off the bench at the moment, because those two are playing class at the moment.


I think that if one of the strikers has to be dropped it would be Berbatov, atm Hernandez is the spark that Utd need and with Rooney not playing at near his best they need a quick striker at the front to hurry the defence and sadly Berbatov is not that type of player however skilful he is.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hernandez! Again! 2 late winners in 3 days, brilliant. Rooney, stay in Dubai. Please.

Amos - Hmm not sure
Smalling - Good, very similar to Rio. Not that good yet but promising.
Evans - Seems to have gone backwards.
Fabio - Solid, good going forward.
Brown - Skinned a few times by Jarvis.
Gibson - Quiet.
Carrick - Good.
Obertan - Good, very good dribbler.
Bebe - Ballon D'Or winner 2011
Park - Very good tonight.
Macheda -  Frustrating, Struggles on his own. Perked up a small bit when it was 2 up front.

Neville - Whats the term? Ol' Yeller 
Hernandez - Sex

Edit: Jarvis for Wolves, what a player.


----------



## Steph's Lover

- SM™- said:


> *After Macheda got that goal against Villa i think he has been overrated since then.* Heernandez sees like he is going to be starter in the long term for Utd.


I totally agree, Macheda hasn't improved at all since he came on the scene, he didn't provide much for United tonight and some of his runs were awful. Hernandez is already way ahead of him in terms of quality, the Mexican is looking like a great buy for the Mancs. United's youngsters were poor and pretty wasteful in possession, don't know what anyone else thinks but i wasn't impressed.


----------



## united_07

Dont know how Park got given man of the match, park is another frustrating player to watch, apart from his goal i dont think he did that much. If i was fergie i would get rid of carrick and park, as they are clearly not good enough for united IMO. Gibson could be another one to go, at time he looked sluggish, and gave away the ball for one of wolves's goals, the only asset he seems to have is his shot.
Smalling has impressed me every time ive seen him, he looks calm on the ball, and made some good interceptions today.


----------



## Joel

I am guilty of this as well, but I think people forget Macheda has only just turned 19. He's still a young boy.

I know that recently a lot of youngsters have come out and looked amazing straight away (Fabregas, Wilshere), but it's not really the norm. As a young player he is going to have a lot of ups and downs.

He should probably have progressed a little bit by now, but it's not as if he has had a string of starts.

I don't like him, but hey, I try to be fair. Give him time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Crazy to think he's only 19, can't write anyone off at that age.
Hope he makes it though, be a shame if he didn't.


----------



## TheLoneShark

united_07 said:


> Dont know how Park got given man of the match, park is another frustrating player to watch


Agree. I'm not sure why he frustrates me, either. He's either a really good player who's lazy, a really good player who can't adapt to English football or just a really shit player. I'm not convinced he's good enough for Man Utd.

And hell, I hate Man Utd, so I normally wouldn't even care that much.


----------



## Renegade™

> If i was fergie i would get rid of carrick and park, as they are clearly not good enough for united IMO.


:lmao. Fucks sake, Carrick was one of our better players today, he's still good enough for us clearly. He wasn't a standout and rarely is, but he's more than good enough week after week, and this season has been a huge improvement over his start to last season.

Park however, I sorta agree.


----------



## united_07

Renegade™;8992435 said:


> :lmao. Fucks sake, Carrick was one of our better players today, he's still good enough for us clearly. He wasn't a standout and rarely is, but he's more than good enough week after week, and this season has been a huge improvement over his start to last season.
> 
> Park however, I sorta agree.


we were playing a wolves team who werent even playing their strongest team. Watching carrick in the last few premier league games this year, especially when he came on against stoke, he constantly gave the ball away and was careless when in possession. He hasnt looked anywhere near the player he was in his first couple of seasons
If the rumours are true united want to bring in Rodwell, who id much rather have instead of a carrick. Also hopefully they can get a big name midfielder, like Sneijder, who still hasnt signed a new contract at inter.


----------



## Vader

Rockhead said:


> I'm gonna put this in here, because I'm pretty sure not everyone here checks the Foreign Football thread.
> 
> FIFA Ballon d’Or men’s nominations: Xabi Alonso (Spain), *Daniel Alves* (Brazil), Iker Casillas (Spain), Cristiano Ronaldo (Portugal), Didier Drogba (Ivory Coast), *Samuel Eto’o* (Cameroon), Cesc Fabregas (Spain), Diego Forlan (Uruguay), *Asamoah Gyan* (Ghana), Andres Iniesta (Spain), Julio Cesar (Brazil), Miroslav Klose (Germany), Philipp Lahm (Germany), Maicon (Brazil), Lionel Messi (Argentina), Thomas Muller (Germany), Mesut Oezil (Germany), Carles Puyol (Spain), Arjen Robben (Netherlands), Bastian Schweinsteiger (Germany), Wesley Sneijder (Netherlands), David Villa (Spain) and Xavi (Spain).
> 
> Pretty sure Messi will take it. I would love for Iniesta to win it. He's had a cracking year, both club and country.
> 
> Three Premier league nominations in Drogba, Fabregas, and Gyan



Don't see the need for those three really. Dani Alves hasn't had the best year with Barca (not bad, just not great), Eto'o was overshadowed by Milito (why isn't he in it?) and Sneijder at Inter and the Gyan one must just be to meet an African quota, as he didn't even have that good of a World Cup. I know nothing of his club career though, so he might have scored 80 goals without me being aware of it.

As for the winner, it depends where the emphasis lies; the World Cup or the club year - or both. World Cup based would go to Forlan, Villa, Muller and I can't see either of those winning. Club based would be Messi, Sneijder - could see both of those winning. A combination of both would most likely culminate in Sneijder being given it.

Drogba, Fabregas and Gyan don't stand a chance which is a shame for the Prem. meh... maybe Drogba.


----------



## #dealwithit

Sammy Eto'o wasn't overshadowed by Milito, they were playing different positions, one on the wing, and the other up front. They both had superb seasons for Inter's treble win, and Eto'o has kept his form up this season too, back as a centre forward again. I'd have Eto'o up at about 6th/7th, let alone in the top 28.

I do agree that neither Gyan or Alves should be there.


----------



## dR1

Man Utd fans still try and defend Carrick? Dudes pretty bad at this point. But outside of Scholes, all of their midfield is.

Also Iniesta wasn't really very good for club last season considering he was getting constant niggles and couldn't get into a groove. I'd love to see him randomly win it as he's one of those players I just can't but love when I see him play, but he hardly deserves to be in the top 10, yet alone the winner, but that's what scoring the two most important goals at the world cup does. It should be Messi everyday really, but Sneijder will probably win, and Man Utd fans will continue to think they can somehow get him despite the fact they'll never pay £45m for a player, which is what it'd cost.


----------



## united_07

dR1 said:


> Man Utd fans still try and defend Carrick? Dudes pretty bad at this point. But outside of Scholes, all of their midfield is.
> 
> Also Iniesta wasn't really very good for club last season considering he was getting constant niggles and couldn't get into a groove. I'd love to see him randomly win it as he's one of those players I just can't but love when I see him play, but he hardly deserves to be in the top 10, yet alone the winner, but that's what scoring the two most important goals at the world cup does. It should be Messi everyday really, but Sneijder will probably win, and Man Utd fans will continue to think they can somehow get him despite the fact they'll never pay £45m for a player, which is what it'd cost.


well all of the papers are saying fergie is being given between £60-100 million to spend, as apparently thats how they convinced rooney to stay, so united have been linked to a few players lately like

sneidjer
bale
rodwell
de gea
henderson
defour

so a couple of those players arent out of the question, i'd love to see Bale at united, hopefully as a replacement for giggs


----------



## Vader

I'd like to see Bale have a good couple of seasons before we make a bid for him as, despite being very good this season, we'd only end up having to pay 20million+ for a player who may just be 'flash in the pan'.

I'd really only fancy Sneijder from the above list, perhaps Rodwell too. Defour has looked good in what I've seen of him though.

Edit: I suppose what I meant with the Eto'o thing was more of a shot at Milito not being in it than Eto'o being poor.


----------



## united_07

The Rated R One said:


> I'd like to see Bale have a good couple of seasons before we make a bid for him as, despite being very good this season, we'd only end up having to pay 20million+ for a player who may just be 'flash in the pan'.
> 
> I'd really only fancy Sneijder from the above list, perhaps Rodwell too. Defour has looked good in what I've seen of him though.
> 
> Edit: I suppose what I meant with the Eto'o thing was more of a shot at Milito not being in it than Eto'o being poor.


yeah but in a couple of season bale could cost double, and its not as if no one else who want him, he always looked a good player, its just this season he has been more consistant. De gea looks promising for a young keeper for the future.


----------



## Renegade™

We won't get Sneijder, doubtful we'll get De Gea either.

Would like to see Bale come, Rodwell is fairly injury prone already, do we need another crock with Hargreaves around? No. Defour is a good player.



> Man Utd fans still try and defend Carrick? Dudes pretty bad at this point.


No he's not, he's being unfairly criticised atm, ok he was poor against Stoke when he came on but every other time he's played this season he's been pretty damn good, especially against Chelsea, the first half against West Brom till our shape got fucked up when Giggs went off, and the Valencia away game were he sat and broke up numerous Valencia moves.


----------



## TheLoneShark

united_07 said:


> well all of the papers are saying fergie is being given between £60-100 million to spend, as apparently thats how they convinced rooney to stay, so united have been linked to a few players lately like
> 
> sneidjer
> bale
> rodwell
> de gea
> henderson
> defour
> 
> so a couple of those players arent out of the question, i'd love to see Bale at united, hopefully as a replacement for giggs


All of those players seem unlikely. Sneijder alone is worth £60m in today's market. And Bale is wishful thinking. Why would Spurs want to sell their best player to another top four club when they don't need the money?


----------



## dR1

Renegade™ said:


> No he's not, he's being unfairly criticised atm, ok he was poor against Stoke when he came on but every other time he's played this season he's been pretty damn good, especially against Chelsea, the first half against West Brom till our shape got fucked up when Giggs went off, and the Valencia away game were he sat and broke up numerous Valencia moves.


I don't understand why you continually defend him so much, even most Man Utd fans want him sold. He was awful in the last few months of last season, and has done nothing of note this season, look at the games you are using, a charity shield, and a game against West Brom where it ended 2-2, and Man Utd didn't even remotely win the midfield battle against Valencia, even without Banega, they were far superior in the midfield.

Like seriously, his best performances in the last 18 months have been at centre back...he's simply lost his touch, Man Utd should cash in while they can. Part-trade for Rodwell is probably the best option as he'd get to stay in Cheshire and they are about his level.

I also still feel Modric is more likely to move to Utd than Bale is since he can replace Giggs technical abilities as well, whereas Bale is just a pure winger. Modric has more depth to his game, Fergie likes depth in his players.

So yeah Modric, Rodwell, Henderson and a keeper(any of Adler/Akinfeev/De Gea I guess, Lloris/Neuer will be overpriced for Fergie to make a move) seem the likeliest moves to me, because they could also get them without Man City/Madrid outbidding them as well probably.


----------



## united_07

TheLoneShark said:


> All of those players seem unlikely. Sneijder alone is worth £60m in today's market. And Bale is wishful thinking. Why would Spurs want to sell their best player to another top four club when they don't need the money?


next summer sneijder will only have a year left on his contract, and if rumours are true he keeps turning down the contract offers so i doubt he will draw £60m


----------



## Vader

I don't mind Carrick but I don't rate him very highly, I've always thought of him as a player who is capable of pinging a good ball around when required, basically a poor man's Paul Scholes. I'd rather have him than just have an empty space in the squad, but I'd not mind a replacement.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao @ Akinfeev. Keep him the fuck away. He's gotten his reputation solely off FM, he's been nothing above average for quite some time.



> I don't understand why you continually defend him so much, even most Man Utd fans want him sold. He was awful in the last few months of last season, and has done nothing of note this season, look at the games you are using, a charity shield, and a game against West Brom where it ended 2-2, and Man Utd didn't even remotely win the midfield battle against Valencia, even without Banega, they were far superior in the midfield.


Only Scholes has been better than him this season, and even Schole had a shocker against Stoke and gets overrun very easily in a two man midfield. Fletcher has been largely crud this season and Anderson/Gibson haven't played much. Fletcher plays better alongside Carrick, as he goes out and runs around like a headless chook harressing the opposition whilst Carrick sits and mops up through balls etc.

I don't think he's going anywhere, he's a good midfielder and any Utd fan that wants him gone is a doom monger who plays too much FM tbf. Come on, Modric? Spurs won't let him go for less than 25m I reckon, same as Bale. Defour is good but is he any better than Carrick. No. Rodwell? We don't need another sicknote, guys already injury prone at such a young age, it's a worry.


----------



## Kiz

Akinfeev is only 24. He's nowhere near his prime.

Third youngest player for Russia, first choice keeper for CSKA at 17, captain of CSKA Moscow. He will be an excellent goalkeeper, fuck that "only gets his reputation off FM" argument. Good keepers are not a dime a dozen, and Akinfeev is a very real option for a team like Manchester United, with VDS only a year or so off retirement, and no real backup option to step into his place. Keepers are good on FM because they're good in real life. Akinfeev, Neuer, Adler, Ochoa, etc etc are all good in real life as well.


----------



## Renegade™

Akinfeev's last few games for Russia he's been a shambles. At club level he's been a little better but he's far from being a VDS replacement, he's not that good an option considering other players out there, I'd rather see Frey signed from Fiore, he's 29, experienced and a consistantly top player, and would still have 7 years in him minimum, hell if VDS can play to 40 so can Frey.

And I'd still take De Gea, Adler, Neuer or Lloris before Akinfeev too. They're all better than him in real life too.


----------



## Kiz

Of course, it's all dependent on how they settle into a new competition/country. Frey's played in Italy all his life, De Gea Spain, Akinfeev Russia, and Adler/Neuer in Germany.


----------



## T-C

Akinfeev is a bit of a joke really. Adler or de he's are my preferred options. But I hear that fergie really wants Julio Cesar to replace Ed.


----------



## dR1

Shows how little football you watch if think Akinfeev is a joke really. This is probably like someone coming in here, they've only seen a few VDS games and one of them being his WBA game and calling him a joke since you are only saying it based off like maybe the Ireland game. All of these keepers mentioned have made ridiculous errors, be it inexperience for most of them, or just their team not being good. I'd always choose German efficiency though, but they'd cost like twice as much(and Lloris would be like £25m+),De Gea probably has a cheap clause though, but I'd never ever want a 19/20 year old as my first GK.

Akinfeev has been getting this garbage "only good in FM" thing for like 5 years now, so surely if they make him that good for so long, then maybe, just maybe, considering they use pro scouts to do this, he really is that good? I mean I don't even play FM(well I sometimes pop in 2007), and I know he's damn good. When people use the 'FM' argument, it's just them giving up on the discussion because they know they are defeated to me. FM or Youtube clips, nothing worse.


----------



## Renegade™

^ Stop being a numpty, everyone's got their own opinions and some people just don't rate the guy. Deal with it.


----------



## Kiz

He's absolutely right about the FM argument. They're rated so well because they are good players in real life.


----------



## dR1

A player being good or not isn't opinion though is it? This isn't art.

If you were speaking a Russian person saying VDS is a joke, you'd quite rightfully tell him he's wrong, because he would be, same applies here. Stop being so awful.


----------



## dR1

Kizza said:


> He's absolutely right about the FM argument. They're rated so well because they are good players in real life.


When I used to play, there did used to be some weirdly amazing players on the game who weren't so great in real life. Like Swedish players in CM01/02 and Cavanaghi in FM2005. But they seemed fixed those the year after and realize they messed up on their potential. But isn't Akinfeev like the best young goalie on the game every year now? You don't get that kind of love for nothing.


----------



## Enigma

In Soviet Russia, Football Manager plays you.


----------



## dR1

tbh, that's probably true.


----------



## Kiz

dR1 said:


> When I used to play, there did used to be some weirdly amazing players on the game who weren't so great in real life. Like Swedish players in CM01/02 and Cavanaghi in FM2005. But they seemed fixed those the year after and realize they messed up on their potential. But isn't Akinfeev like the best young goalie on the game every year now? You don't get that kind of love for nothing.


It's incredibly accurate now. Him and Adler are probably the best future prospects in the game. Alot of it though is based on potential. Guys like Lukaku and Neymar have very high potential, but whether they reach it is a different question.


----------



## T-C

Akinfeev is really good with the ball at his feet for a keeper, that is his main quality. He's too small to be a dominating figure in the box which is still preferred for top keepers in England. He's a decent shot stopper but someone like given is better than him. There are many far better options than him out there.


----------



## Vader

Pretty sure a Premiership team use FM as a scouting database, it's either Everton or Blackburn, there's some sort of deal in place. Obviously if someone is good on FM they won't sign them for that sake, but they go and check them out for a while. It is a good way of finding out about players you wouldn't normally know of. Akinfeev looked good in the games against United last season and given that FM uses their own scouts for rating players then it is pretty accurate. There's going to be some discrepancies but it is something that usually matches up fairly well.

EDIT: http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/2008/11/14/everton-sign-deal-to-scout-for-world-s-best-players-in-football-manager-video-game-86908-20893667/

Couple of years old, but I'd presume it is still in place.


----------



## T-C

Akinfeev has been the biggest Football Manager myth in the history of the game as far as I'm concerned. He must have a deal with them to keep him good. I've never seen a supposed 'top' keeper be so rubbish at dealing with crosses in my life.


----------



## Kiz

He doesn't start out as a top keeper though. Frey starts as a better keeper. 3-4 years into FM he becomes a top player, based on potential. He's a great keeper, but he's obviously not at the Casillas, Buffon level yet.

And that is reflected in real life. He has the potential to be a great keeper, but isn't there yet.


----------



## dR1

I have










TROLLED.


Still, considering he was "a joke" two posts ago, I like where this discussion is going. Out of all the young ones, they are all prone to errors that is obvious, but any of them would give a damn fine backbone for like 15 years, you've got to keep in mind that Madrid won their last CL's when Casillas was very green and was hugely error prone himself, same with Barca and Valdes in 2006....look at them now, two of the top 5 keepers in Europe. Any of them would be a great pickup, but from a realistic standpoint, Man Utd aren't going to pay the ridiculous amounts for a goalie thus ruling out Lloris and Neuer, and maybe even Adler, De Gea is 19, which is a ridiculous age for a goalie to be thrown in at a top club, and Akinfeevs contract is up next December. They probably won't even go for any of these, but they are the top 5 young goalies that aren't Joe Hart :side:


----------



## T-C

I was more referring to the hype behind Akinfeev as a joke. But he will still never be a top drawer keeper, he is absolutely dreadful on crosses and would be chewed up and spat out by the likes of Blackburn and Stoke. He might be able to make a career for himself in Spain, but never England. He is the sort of keeper that would fit in well with Arsenal's policy of poor goalkeepers. De Gea has already proven himself to be a far better keeper, even though he is so young.

I think Fergie will go for experience with his next keeper, don't think he will make the mistake of messing around with that position when Ed calls it a day.


----------



## Kiz

All aside, 10 bucks on United to get Rob "THE MAN WITH THE GLOVES OF STEEL" Green.


----------



## dR1

T-C said:


> I was more referring to the hype behind Akinfeev as a joke. But he will still never be a top drawer keeper, he is absolutely dreadful on crosses and would be chewed up and spat out by the likes of Blackburn and Stoke. He might be able to make a career for himself in Spain, but never England. He is the sort of keeper that would fit in well with Arsenal's policy of poor goalkeepers. De Gea has already proven himself to be a far better keeper, even though he is so young.


Dreadful is completely over doing it, suspect at times? yes, but he deals with them solid enough most of the time, I mean Adler and Neuer weren't exactly hugely confident on crosses themselves in the Bundesliga last year, but then Neuer showed up and did a mostly terrific job in the World Cup, shows how easily a good GK coach can help with that, it's the same with Valdes over the past couple of years, considered one of Barca's weak links in 2006, now one of the most consistent keepers in Europe. Akinfeev has in the IFFHS list for the past 3 years, and you don't get that kind of acclaim for nothing, he's already a top class keeper.

Carroll, Bosnich, Barthez, Taibi < Fabianski and Almunia. So he'd fit in better with United if he did suck tbh


----------



## T-C

Valdes has turned into a class act, but he doesn't play in the english league week in week out. The job of a keeper in Spain is different compared to that of a keeper in England. And dreadful isn't over doing it as far as I'm concerned. I've seen him more than enough to form my assessment of him and it is that he would flop in England. Neuer or Adler are a different case, I rate them highly and think that they would suit United well.

I think I recall Jens Lehmann being rated the second best keeper in the world according to that list at one stage... I wouldn't hold it in the highest of regards.

I agree with your list at the bottom and we won very little with those keepers, showing how important it is not to mess around with that position.


----------



## Kiz

But surely, until he's played in England, or at least a league higher than the Russian league, which he will do eventually, you cannot call him a flop.

Once again, he's only twenty four. Twenty four. At the age of 24, VDS was keeping for Ajax and playing in the Champions League. I was only two at the time, but surely he was regarded highly as an international talent, even without playing in England, which he didn't do until 2001.


----------



## T-C

I must ask, have you ever seen this guy for more than a youtube video or his football manager stats? Because if you had you would see what I am talking about. Flapping doesn't do it justice.

Ed has, and has always had physical presence, Akinfeev completely lacks this.


----------



## dR1

T-C said:


> I think I recall Jens Lehmann being rated the second best keeper in the world according to that list at one stage... I wouldn't hold it in the highest of regards.


wut? Dude was an absolute beast in 2006. Best in the CL by some distance, and was only second to Buffon in the World Cup. Jens got so underrated because people hated him(which he deserved considering he's a douche). Terrific goalie though.


----------



## Kiz

T-C said:


> I must ask, have you ever seen this guy for more than a youtube video or his football manager stats? Because if you had you would see what I am talking about. Flapping doesn't do it justice.
> 
> Ed has, and has always had physical presence, Akinfeev completely lacks this.


I've probably seen 5-10 of CSKA's matches in the RPL, and a few Russian internationals. Obviously we're going to have to agree to disagree, but I think Akinfeev would be able to make it in the EPL, with Manchester United or someone else.


----------



## T-C

Cech was better than him that season though, I thought anyway.

And I will happily agree to disagree


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Kizza said:


> All aside, 10 bucks on United to get Rob "THE MAN WITH THE GLOVES OF STEEL" Green.


your on!!!


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> well all of the papers are saying fergie is being given between £60-100 million to spend, as apparently thats how they convinced rooney to stay, so united have been linked to a few players lately like
> 
> sneidjer
> bale
> rodwell
> de gea
> henderson
> defour
> 
> so a couple of those players arent out of the question, i'd love to see Bale at united, hopefully as a replacement for giggs


You left out Bastian Schweinsteiger . Who btw has yet to sign a new contract with Bayern Munich (which expires in Summer of 2012) & Not sure he actually plans to or not, take him in a heartbeat, even though cost at least 30-35 Million Euros, his such a talent in that CM role, Van Gaal hit gold when he switched him to that position last season. 

Agreed with the Gareth Bale comment, only man I want to replace Giggs on LW, no one around I’ve seen you could fill those boots without a problem. I doubt Spurs would even sell him & if did it would only be if they didn’t finish in top 4 & wasn’t around 30Million pound mark 



T-C said:


> Akinfeev is a bit of a joke really. Adler or de he's are my preferred options. But I hear that fergie really wants Julio Cesar to replace Ed.


That’s news to me that SAF wants Julio Cesar, his imo best GK around atm, but i can never see him leaving Inter, his contract lasts another 4 years & cost around 20-25Million mark. His also 31 now & don’t we have policy of buying youth and guys 26 & under, unless in special circumstances, would that rule apply here is it only for outfeild players?

Hasn’t SAF also sent Eric Steele (Our GK coach) to watch Anders Lindegaard a few times in Norway? I can honestly say i ever seen him play so I don’t know how good he is, but didn’t Eric Steele go watch him as recently as last month? Which rumors/reports said he was very impressed by him. Think may of even played for Denmark in goal when they faced Portugal in the Euro 2012 qualifiers earlier this month. 

As for Adler I have heard of him but i never seen him play, I’ve hear good things about him but cant comment on him as a GK.

Only 3 names I think would/should take over as GK when VDS hangs up his boots: 

Neuer, Llrios & De Gea.

Neuer an interesting one cos I don’t think he plans to extend contract with Schalke 04 & wants leave in 2011 I think anyway, very good GK imo, little surprised his 28 thought much younger then that but still lots good years ahead of him.

Lloris, Lyon are his club, which says it all really, they have to be the most annoying/best club/people to sign players from, best if your them, annoying if your club trying to sign the player, there brilliant at driving the prices up that extra millions (Essien & Benzema for example) So Llrios cost alot more then his (market price), no doubt Lyon will sell him at some point but would be next summer I don’t know, I would love him at Manchester United, his 23/24 so at great age, his got the lot as a GK just missing a few little bits in his game which he will get with more years under belt imo.

David De Gea, yes please, funny what 1 very good season can do for you. this not a pick at De Gea here its me just saying when the moment came he took it first time of asking and showed why he rated so highly all in under just 1 season. 19 now & turns 20 in think 2 weeks time. So much in his game from what I’ve seen that show his got such vast ability, great shot stopper, cool head in 1 on 1 situations, good at grabbing crosses, can play the ball out from the back with his feet, good distribution, at very good young age, has that reassurance feeling you get with certain GK's that you can trust them to keep you in game when the pressure on, I don’t think I ever seen him get fazed either, if boy goes in he nods head and tries do better next time, great attitude to have right there, its scary thought that has all ability & potential to be one of best GK in world in a few years time before he even comes close to hitting GK prime of 30/31.

Imo as odd as sounds, I think were sign 2 brand new GK next year/summer, with VDS leaving & Kuz a certainty to leave as well, think SAF will go for 2 young-ish GK’s & let them both compete to see who will get no.1 jersey.

Anyway moving onto Saturday game against Spurs at OT, think were go 4-5-1/4-3-3.

VDS
O’Shea Rio Vidic Evra
Anderson/Fletcher/Scholes
Nani Berbatov Park 

Subs bench: Kuz, Evans, Brown, Carrick, Gibson, Obertan & Hernandez


----------



## united_07

Eric steele was also photographed at a athletico madrid match to watch de gea, so im guessing fergie is just sending him round to look at quite a few keepers. I didnt put Schweinsteiger in because tbh i just cant see him going to united, i reckon he would rather go to spain.

Cant see Fergie leaving hernandez out of the first 11 on saturday.

EDIT: cant get sneijder now, as he is staying at inter

Sky Sports | Home | News | Sneijder commits to Inter


----------



## Silent Alarm

I was never too confident that we'd get him to be honest. They probably done a Rooney and made a link to United to bump the wages.
But the transfer spastics over at the Redcafe should make this story amusing.

On the Akinfeev stuff. I've seen very little of him besides the Ireland match but he's far too fond of punching the ball from what I seen.
I remember two times in the match he could have claimed very easy catches, no-one near him, but he chose to punch.
I'm sure he's a decent keeper but I prefer a GK who claims the ball. Punchers make me nervy.
Reina please, straight swap for Kuszczak 8*D.


----------



## Steph's Lover

I haven't seen THAT many CSKA matches, but from what i've seen of Akinfeev, positioning wise he's very good but he tends to flap quite a lot. He's a good shot stopper but there is little else to his game which makes me believe in all the hype surrounding him.


----------



## Kiz

What about Sergio Asenjo, the 21 year old keeper who is now behind De Gea in the pecking order at Atlético Madrid, Haven't seen much from him, but apparently he's still a decent prospect, just needs to get some consistency going.


----------



## Renegade™

He had a good start at Atletico but then started playing badly, making alot of mistakes and the coach lost faith in him, has been number 2 to De Gea since. I'd rather not have him, he's got alot more to improve on than consistency.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Well whoever it is, United have to get someone to replace Van Der Sar. The man was 40 yesterday I think, incredible that he's still going.
I think he's one of Fergie's best buys, only £2 million I think he was bought for.
5 years of great service, (one or two clangers but few and far between ) it'll be sad to see him go at the end of the season.


----------



## Renegade™

tbf apart from the game against West Brom, the only other bad game I remember him having was against Liverpool when he fucked up that clearance into Wes Brown, and the year before at Anfield when he was flapping around like Akinfeev, but coz of Wes, Rio, Vidic and Evra's magnificent partnership saving him, we kept a clean sheet.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Silent Alarm said:


> Well whoever it is, United have to get someone to replace Van Der Sar.


If I was a United fan, I'd be ordering a taxi for this guy:










Say what you like, he's available in January and he's still one of the best keepers in the world. He's just stuck behind another one of them, not his fault.

Frankly, United should snap him up before Arsenal do.


----------



## Silent Alarm

TheLoneShark said:


> If I was a United fan, I'd be ordering a taxi for this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you like, he's available in January and he's still one of the best keepers in the world. He's just stuck behind another one of them, not his fault.
> 
> Frankly, United should snap him up before Arsenal do.


Question is, would City do business with United?


----------



## TheLoneShark

Silent Alarm said:


> Question is, would City do business with United?


I think they would if the deal was right. I mean, it's not unheard of for players to switch between Manchester clubs. Denis Law did it. So did Terry Cooke. And John Gidman. And Sandy Turnbull. And Billy Meredith. And Wyn Davies.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

TheLoneShark said:


> If I was a United fan, I'd be ordering a taxi for this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you like, he's available in January and he's still one of the best keepers in the world. He's just stuck behind another one of them, not his fault.
> 
> Frankly, United should snap him up before Arsenal do.


I'd be very happy if Arsene signed this man. He's top quality.


----------



## Kiz

It also depends on Given's wage. He would be earning some nice figures even as a backup, but City would want to hold onto him, due to the lack of decent quality if either of them go down with injury. Plus it's not like City really need money.


----------



## Enigma

Shay Given is criminally overrated, I wouldn't touch him with a bargepole, and neither would I trust him to replace VDS. We've had one comical goalkeeper merry-go-round when we went through Bosnich, Barthez and Taibi; we don't need another one.


----------



## #dealwithit

Kizza said:


> I've probably seen 5-10 of CSKA's matches in the RPL, and a few Russian internationals. Obviously we're going to have to agree to disagree, but I think Akinfeev would be able to make it in the EPL, with Manchester United or someone else.


Where are you watching RPL matches?

Also, I agree about Given being very overrated, but I don't think he'd be as bad as Bosnich, Taibi and the like. But certainly United could do a lot better than him. I actually thought Barthez was quite a good keeper too. Just a bit mental at times. Often against Arsenal too which was nice of him.


----------



## Nige™

Given is one of the most consistent keepers that the Premiership's ever had. He's without a doubt the best shot stopper bar none, and he's never dropped an absolute howler that I can remember like most have, including Edwin last week. Given's never done anything like that. There was the goal Dublin got for Coventry, but I wouldn't call that a typical goalie mistake. Compared to the amount of money United would have to spend on a De Gea for example, Given would be far better value. He'd do a damn good job and do as well as any other keeper they might sign.

He might have been over-hyped a little bit at times but he's a great keeper. To even mention him in the same sentence as Bosnich & Taibi is ridiculous, and I don' like the guy either. I'm still gutted he walked out on us to go to Newcastle 13 years ago when his contract was up. He's a class act and about as consistent as you can get for a keeper.


----------



## united_07

Nige™ said:


> Given is one of the most consistent keepers that the Premiership's ever had. He's without a doubt the best shot stopper bar none, and he's never dropped an absolute howler that I can remember like most have, including Edwin last week. Given's never done anything like that. There was the goal Dublin got for Coventry, but I wouldn't call that a typical goalie mistake. Compared to the amount of money United would have to spend on a De Gea for example, Given would be far better value. He'd do a damn good job and do as well as any other keeper they might sign.
> 
> He might have been over-hyped a little bit at times but he's a great keeper. To even mention him in the same sentence as Bosnich & Taibi is ridiculous, and I don' like the guy either. I'm still gutted he walked out on us to go to Newcastle 13 years ago when his contract was up. He's a class act and about as consistent as you can get for a keeper.


I wouldnt say he would be far better value, Given is 34 so at best perhaps he has 5 years left in him, while De gea is only 19


----------



## S-Mac

It depends on whether they want a goalkeeper with experience in the premiership or a keeper for the future.


----------



## Enigma

Nige™;8999257 said:


> Given is one of the most consistent keepers that the Premiership's ever had. He's without a doubt the best shot stopper bar none, and he's never dropped an absolute howler that I can remember like most have, including Edwin last week. Given's never done anything like that. There was the goal Dublin got for Coventry, but I wouldn't call that a typical goalie mistake. Compared to the amount of money United would have to spend on a De Gea for example, Given would be far better value. He'd do a damn good job and do as well as any other keeper they might sign.
> 
> He might have been over-hyped a little bit at times but he's a great keeper. To even mention him in the same sentence as Bosnich & Taibi is ridiculous, and I don' like the guy either. I'm still gutted he walked out on us to go to Newcastle 13 years ago when his contract was up. He's a class act and about as consistent as you can get for a keeper.


I'm feeling statistical tonight, sorry in advance.

I wasn't comparing Given to Taibi, Barthez, etc. We just don't need to start bringing in average goalkeepers again when they'll only last a few seasons. If we wanted to do that, we would stick PIG in the first team and promote Ben Amos, who has only made two senior starts in two years or something stupid.

I was merely saying we don't need to opt for a goalkeeper who has conceded 1.32 goals per game in his entire career; you can argue the defences he's been in front were shaky, but the fact remains that he is overrated immensely. 

Compare that 1.32 goals a game with other keepers. Obviously there's the issue of less games played, but even Almunia only concedes one goal per game. VDS (although one of the best defences in the league in front of him) has 1.06 per game, and that includes his Fulham days. 

I know stats aren't reflective of how well a player will fit in at a club, but I'm just saying I wouldn't want Given at United - he's average and there's some sort of myth that he's a quality goalkeeper just because he's been shot stopping and hanging around at midtable clubs all career.

Plus I don't buy the argument he'd be good value. Not only would he come from City who either wouldn't deal with us because it'd be seen as selling to a rival, but he'd also have an inflated fee because he's 'homegrown' (I know he's Irish but still applies in this sense).


----------



## Nige™

Given is certainly not average. He's not sensational either.

The difference between 1.06 & 1.32 for example is not much. Given has definitely played for lesser teams, and for a whole lot longer. He's been in the Prem' from 1997 and was at Newcastle for 12 and a half years. Van Der Sar was at Fulham for three years before joining United, where he's been for five years. Of course his goals conceded ratio is going to be better with United's defence. The same goes for Almunia.

If you're going to rate goalkeepers, you need to look at stats related only to them like saves to shots, success on collecting crosses etc. It's like those idiots who were raving about Pepe Reina winning the Golden Gloves for Liverpool a few years ago.


----------



## Tomkin

Enigma said:


> *Shay Given is criminally overrated*, I wouldn't touch him with a bargepole, and neither would I trust him to replace VDS. We've had one comical goalkeeper merry-go-round when we went through Bosnich, Barthez and Taibi; *we don't need another one*.


fpalm



Nige™;8999257 said:


> *Given is one of the most consistent keepers that the Premiership's ever had*. He's without a doubt the best shot stopper bar none, and he's never dropped an absolute howler that I can remember like most have, including Edwin last week. Given's never done anything like that. There was the goal Dublin got for Coventry, but I wouldn't call that a typical goalie mistake. Compared to the amount of money United would have to spend on a De Gea for example, Given would be far better value. He'd do a damn good job and do as well as any other keeper they might sign.


THIS

Alex Ferguson would jump at the chance to have Given right now, his career has only a few years if that left and he'd do a great job at united. 
I'd swap Rooney for given  - I hope hes earning his 200+k sunning it up in dubai..It's quite ironic how man u are getting robbed by a scouser


----------



## Renegade™

Given is overrated, but he's still a good keeper overall. Fantastic shot stopper, not the greatest commander of his box tho and has a tendancy to flap at some crosses, but none can dispute his reflexes and most of his positional sense is solid too.

Hate on Barthez is a little extreme, he was a good keeper, we won the league twice in 3 years with him, sure the 01/02 season he had a few mares in November and December but apart from that he did a good job and he certainately wasn't in the same league as Bosnich who wasn't that bad either, or Taibi, who was fucking woeful.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Spurs tomorrow :hmm: 2-2 I'll go for.
Can't see Arsenal dropping anything against West Ham, Chelsea should beat Blackburn but you never know and City might struggle away to Wolves, no Tevez.


----------



## Kiz

St. Stephen said:


> Where are you watching RPL matches?
> 
> Also, I agree about Given being very overrated, but I don't think he'd be as bad as Bosnich, Taibi and the like. But certainly United could do a lot better than him. I actually thought Barthez was quite a good keeper too. Just a bit mental at times. Often against Arsenal too which was nice of him.


I got them from a mate of mine who supports them and was able to get some seasons of the RPL somehow, and he gave me a few CSKA matches after I asked for them. No idea how he got them though.


----------



## Renegade™

I use myp2p to watch RPL, Serie A, Bundesliga and Ligue 1 matches, seeing as ESPN have gotten shit lately and cancelled their Serie A and German broadcasts out here. I always look forward to the Moscow derbies.


----------



## united_07

Should be a good game today, united v spurs is usually an interesting match, team imo should be

-----------VDS------------
rafael-----rio-----vidic-----evra
---fletcher-Scholes-Anderson----
--nani-----berba-----hernandez--


----------



## Enigma

Bale will score


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Carling Cup Quarter Final Draw:



> Arsenal v Wigan
> Birmingham City v Aston Villa
> West Ham v Manchester United
> Ipswich Town v West Brom


Not a bad draw, not really a fan of going to Upton Park but fairly confident. Plus a tasty midlands local derby to go with it.


----------



## Kenny

Arsenal, Villa, Man United, and Ipswich to advance.

Man United vs Ipswich
Arsenal vs Villa

Arsenal vs Man United

bound to happen.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Its been horrible defending from Chelsea for the last ten minutes, and now we are 1 down. Step it up dammit!


----------



## Kiz

Wewt Adebayor.

gogogogogogo Blackburn.

Been watching the Citeh game on a Spanish stream. Spain makes everything more entertaining. The commentator saying GOAAALLLLL for about half a minute has been the highlight of my night.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Anelka and Drogba combine to score. Yes! The passing has been pretty horrible from Chelsea, too much misplacement. Hopefully this lightens things up.

I also hear Clint Dempsey scored a nice goal. Always nice to hear about the Americans having good games. 

EDIT- And Dempsey scores again. LOVE!!


----------



## Kiz

Half time, City/Wolves are 1-1. Each team are unlucky to only have 1 goal each, both teams could easily have 2-3 more goals.


----------



## united_07

United team :



> VdS; Rafa, Rio, Vida, Evra; Park, Fletcher, Carrick, Nani; Hernandez, Berbatov
> 
> Subs Kuszczak, Brown, Smalling, Scholes, O'Shea, Obertan, Bebe


id rather scholes in the middle than park


----------



## The Monster

Edit - Been beaten to it lol

Manchester United Team to play Spurs is

VDS
Rafael Vidic/Ferdinand Evra
Nani Fletcher/Carrick Park 
Hernandez/Berbatov 

MUFC Subs bench is Kuz, Brown, Smalling, Scholes, O'Shea, Obertan & Bebe

4-4-2 Shape it is then, think Park a good choice in the sense he will track back Lennon on RW imo & Nani to will track back Bale, really glad Rafael playing, as give more attacking then any other of our RB imo and with Nani to we can hopefully limit Bale attacking by making him track back and defend. I have feeling this will be a pretty open game 

Spurs team is 
Gomes 
Hutton Kaboul/Gallas Assou-Ekotto
Lennon Jenas/Modric Bale
Van Der Vaart 
Keane 

Thats the correct Spurs team btw this time, Bale does indeed start for them, big game for Rafael & Nani then have to track Bale down the left when he attacks, expecting a very open attacking game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ivanovic in!!

Hold on now, this would be a brilliant victory, when Arsenal and City aren't winning.


----------



## dR1

Looks like Park is on the wing in a 442 to me....


----------



## united_07

seems to be typical blackburn this season, throwing away points

edit: id rather see a 4-3-3 formation for united, park is terrible on the wing

edit 2: Bale is starting for spurs


----------



## Joel

Branni, you sexy Serbian bastard, you!

Really thought that was two points dropped there (like last season), but up he pops with a goal. Nothing will ever beat his two goals at Anfield in the CL 1/4 final, but this goal was big for us. We needed an away win after failing to get two on the bounce.

Now that we have won, I don't have to care about other results. Wolves beating Man City is a bonus and if Tottenham get anything at Old Trafford, that'd be a bonus too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

arsenal took it to west ham in the 2nd half. all over them..

deserved the three points.

fucking chelsea.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Overall the fixtures that cost us last season are being improved upon. Last season we lost to Wigan away, this season not. Last season we lost to Villa away, this time we get a point. And now same with Blackburn away. That's positive news. Yuri Zhirkov has been great, he's had a brilliant month. Hard fixture against Liverpool next week (I refuse to write em off), hopefully Lamps is back.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck off Arsenal and fuck off Chelsea, bah :side:. City, ha.


----------



## Enigma

God I fucking hate ESPN, I wish we still had Prem Plus.


----------



## Nige™

I've not been this sick coming back from a game for a long time.

We should never have lost that but you could just see it coming after Roberts missed that sitter. He did so well to create it too. It's no wonder no one made a bid for him in the summer when he finishes like that. To think I was surprised a Championship club didn't come in for him. The amount of chances he misses is unreal, and they're usually critical. Even Kalinic might've put that one in. If we could just get a striker who could stay on the pitch for more than 45 minutes and be able to finish, we might end up in the top 10 again, otherwise we're destined for a relegation dogfight when we give away shit goals out of nothing like we did for Anelka's, Torres's last week and coke head's at Stoke. It's so frustrating when we actually deserved something today, but I guess that's the difference between being at the top and the bottom. Chelsea barely got a sniff and stole the win. Had Roberts taken that chance or Mame Diouf slotted in one of his easy chances in the second half it could've and should've been a different story.

I've got to say though I thought Zhirkov showed signs of being a class player if he can get a bit of a run in the team. He was a bit sloppy at times but his class showed at others.


----------



## united_07

1-0 to united HT

good game so far, someone needs to tell nani to cut out the diving, its just getting stupid now. Hernandez looking lively, but Berbatov quiet


----------



## S-Mac

united_07 said:


> 1-0 to united HT
> 
> good game so far, someone needs to tell nani to cut out the diving, its just getting stupid now. Hernandez looking lively, but Berbatov quiet


Thats the thing that keeps me from liking Nani he spends to much time on the floor instead of getting on and playing.


----------



## dR1

rofl Spurs pwned.


----------



## Joel

So Nani is on the ground with his hand on top of the ball, yet Clattenburg doesn't give that as a free kick and has the nerve to overrule the linesman who is in a better position.

It doesn't make a difference, because Spurs would not have scored if they still had 90 minutes more to play, but it is laughable and just shows how shit referees have become.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Pleased we won today. Was a tight game as well, West Ham could have very easily got themselves a goal and won it. Was surprised that Parker didn't get booked, was losing his temper frequently and making dangerous tackles on our players.


----------



## united_07

erm lol dont know what to say about that, play to the whistle?

it should have been a penalty anyway when the spurs defender was pulling nani back, i suppose clattenburg will say he let spurs play on, gomes had the ball in his hand and put the ball down nowhere near where the place if a freekick would have been given


----------



## Tomkin

I think its safe to say that Mark Clattenburg is John O'Sheas lover.

Referees today are an absolute joke! That Lines may as well of walked of the pitch if the ref doesn't even listen!
The ref looked like he wanted to give it anyway and not surprisingly after what he did to Pedro Mendes 5 years ago

Tuncay had a goal disallowed too and I haven't seen it yet, if I find that it was for nothing then referees shouldn't be able to make decisions like that, it should be left to the people behind tv screens who have a much better advantage


----------



## dR1

I like how Nani is "still inconsistent" despite the fact he's probably been the most productive winger of 2010, well with Malouda anyway.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wooo, brilliant result. haven't seen any of the goals (fuck ESPN) and I never listen to coverage on the radio (would put me in an early grave) so I had 2 hours of waiting nervously but YES!
Clean sheet as well. Apparently there was a controversial goal but droopy can fuck off.


----------



## S-Mac

Goof win for us and it looks like our early season problems have been fixed hoping for a top 6 finish now.


----------



## T-C

Gomes is the idiot in all this. I don't think the goal would have changed the outcome anyway as the game was sort of dead. 

Great three points and a very controlled performance in the second half which makes a nice change.


----------



## The Monster

Not sure what make of our 2nd goal, should been a pen kick to begin with but wasn’t given, Nani then handles the ball after going down, but from there does the linesman or ref see that? Cos Gomes picks ball up and does the ref tell him to play on instead thus ruling out need for him to take a free kick? Gomes then runs good 10 yards away from the incident to take a free kick (Not sure why does that) But I don’t think it was ever the decision made from either official tbh, then Nani taps the ball into an open goal.

Shame this 2nd goal will sadly be overlooked by most as we deserved the win today, so nice having both Vidic & Rio at heart of the defense for a run of games again, also Carrick was alot better today, he was very clam in that CM role, Fletcher passing is still a problem though to many simple passes going straight to the opposition, I thought Park & Nani had good games today, when 1 of them came in field, its caused alot problems for Spurs while the other wingers stayed out wide given us good width if/when play was played out there. Rafael deserves a good amount of praise to, thought handled Bale very well, i really want him to be given a run now at RB cos when plays there he gives us good width, pace, energy & work rate down the right side, much more then any other of our RB imo. Imo best performance by us this season, didn’t let in a goal which give team a boost and we given much problems really, only player I thought that looked like he could give us any problems was VdV, soon as he went off the pitch, think Spurs lot that bit of spark & creativity he gives in final 3rd.

Was an important game for us as we had to win it to stay up with pace with Arsenal & Chelsea who both grabbed late winners today, next week we face Wolves at OT, while Chelsea face Liverpool at Anfeild & Arsenal take on Newcastle at home. After Wolves game we have 2 real tricky games coming up in premier league when we face Manchester City away on Wednesday night then face Aston Villa away in the lunch time kick off on Saturday, cant go into those 2 games losing any points.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Just seen the Nani goal. It's all Gomes' fault. If you've played football at ANY level one of the first things your told is "play to the whistle". 
Gomes' didn't and paid the price, tough shit.


----------



## united_07

lol you have to laugh at some of the people on RAWK



> Full time. As per usual Manchester United cheat themselves conclusively to a win at Old Trafford with a referee more than happy to let them do so.
> 
> 
> The final totting up of shame is as follows;
> 
> 
> 
> Manchester United cheats: 18
> 
> Nani: 7
> Hernandez: 4
> Park: 3
> Fletcher: 2
> Berbatov: 1
> Evra: 1
> 
> 
> Manchester United dirty fouls with no cards: 5
> 
> 
> Manchester United dodgy decisions against: 1 (For the sake of fairness)
> Manchester United dodgy decisions for: 3 (One of which is one you expect in this fixture - nothing that would be given anywhere else)
> 
> Manc Goals scored from cheating: 2
> Manc Goals scored fair and square: 0
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the above. Tell me the league isn't fucking bent. If you think that then you're a fucking idiot. Clatternberg has to be fucking sacked and hopefully jailed.
> 
> If a single Spurts player shakes a Manc players hand then they are a fucking shithouse.


----------



## Enigma

RAWK are deluded as fuck, everything is a conspiracy against Rafa 'God' Benitez.

MOTD is shit now, full of terribly unfunny 'jokes' and even worse 'punditry'. I get better opinions down the pub.


----------



## S-Mac

Enigma said:


> RAWK are deluded as fuck, everything is a conspiracy against Rafa 'God' Benitez.
> 
> *MOTD is shit now*, full of terribly unfunny 'jokes' and even worse 'punditry'. I get better opinions down the pub.


Sadly MOTYD has been like this for years now they need to change the format complety i can hardly watch a whole show without fast forwarding through most of it.


----------



## Tomkin

Yep cheated out of it again!! If Tuncay fouled Baines then there would be 2000 fouls a match! More and more games seem to be decided if you have the luck of the referees decisions theses days 

Man U fans saying it was a penalty anyway even if it was (personally think Nani made the most of it) you can't use that the ref didn't give it! Just like against us last sunday you saying oh the first booking wasn't a booking so he shouldn't of got sent off well the ref booked the lad then gives nothing for an even worse tacke, its a joke! When Nani puts the ball in his hands its a freekick, if he picked the ball up in the center of the pitch and threw it to Modric would the ref play on? would he fuck!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

tomkim4 said:


> Yep cheated out of it again!! If Tuncay fouled Baines then there would be 2000 fouls a match! More and more games seem to be decided if you have the luck of the referees decisions theses days
> 
> Man U fans saying it was a penalty anyway even if it was (personally think Nani made the most of it) you can't use that the ref didn't give it! Just like against us last sunday you saying oh the first booking wasn't a booking so he shouldn't of got sent off well the ref booked the lad then gives nothing for an even worse tacke, its a joke! When Nani puts the ball in his hands its a freekick, if he picked the ball up in the center of the pitch and threw it to Modric would the ref play on? would he fuck!


Right, the penalty wasn't given, so that's no excuse. But the free kick wasn't given for handball, so you can't use that, either. You can't pick and choose the shit you want to count.

FACT- when you play football from a primary school level, you're trained to play to the whistle.

FACT- there was no whistle.

FACT- the linesman didn't flag until after the goal.

FACT- the referee didn't give a foul.

FACT- it was 100% Gomes' fault. Nani wanted a penalty, but he can't just put the ball on the spot and take one, just as Gomes can't choose to take a free kick that wasn't given. 

Why would the referee even bother giving a free kick when Gomes is holding the ball? It's just a waste of time and interrupts the flow of the game. If you don't have simple awareness of when play is continuing and when it isn't, you shouldn't be a non-league footballer, let alone a top premiership keeper. I'd be fucking fuming with VDS if he made the same error.

EDIT- Incidentally I think it would have been a harsh penalty on Spurs, but you definately see those given. If the referee was determined to fuck Spurs he would have awarded THAT, not hoped Gomes would make a mental mistake. Think it through.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It was quick smart thinking by Nani, simple as. Just like Torres a few weeks back against Sunderland.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Silent Alarm said:


> It was quick smart thinking by Nani, simple as. Just like Torres a few weeks back against Sunderland.


Wasn't even that quick though, was it? He stood there for what felt like forever, double checked with the referee and then shot, pretty damn gently too. Gomes nearly saved it too, it's not like he had no chance to react. Pure goalkeeping fuck up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

But how many other players would have just strolled back up the pitch? He showed quick wits at least, he was a bit too polite in the way he done it though, checking with the ref . Gomes was a dozy fucker though.


----------



## elo

Sitting up to 3am every Sunday morning watching my dear Wolves can be a very hard thing to do at times, but not last night - knocking off Moneybags Citeh and playing better football than them for ~65 minutes of the match the cream on top.

JARVIS FOR ENGLAND!


----------



## Enigma

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Right, the penalty wasn't given, so that's no excuse. But the free kick wasn't given for handball, so you can't use that, either. You can't pick and choose the shit you want to count.
> 
> FACT- when you play football from a primary school level, you're trained to play to the whistle.
> 
> FACT- there was no whistle.
> 
> FACT- the linesman didn't flag until after the goal.
> 
> FACT- the referee didn't give a foul.
> 
> FACT- it was 100% Gomes' fault. Nani wanted a penalty, but he can't just put the ball on the spot and take one, just as Gomes can't choose to take a free kick that wasn't given.
> 
> Why would the referee even bother giving a free kick when Gomes is holding the ball? It's just a waste of time and interrupts the flow of the game. If you don't have simple awareness of when play is continuing and when it isn't, you shouldn't be a non-league footballer, let alone a top premiership keeper. I'd be fucking fuming with VDS if he made the same error.
> 
> EDIT- Incidentally I think it would have been a harsh penalty on Spurs, but you definately see those given. If the referee was determined to fuck Spurs he would have awarded THAT, not hoped Gomes would make a mental mistake. Think it through.



Goddamnit it, I just typed out a massive post and realised I was just repeating you. :$


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

North East derby later 

Currently watching the Villa v Birmingham match, still 0-0. Nothing special's happened.


----------



## TakersFan

Top of the league by 5 points, would have been 7 points ahead of united if they didnt cheat their way to victory again.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

MileyFan said:


> Top of the league by 5 points, would have been 7 points ahead of united if they didnt cheat their way to victory again.


If by cheat you mean that second goal, then it would be still 5 since we were 1-0 up and Tottenham looked a million miles away from scoring in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## dR1

Man Utd were winning and Spurs weren't even remotely looking like getting a goal when that goal went in.....fans of the top teams in idiot statement shocker.


----------



## Magsimus

3-0 at half time  

Damn not being able to go, but what a performance. So much better than anyone could have expected. Barton has been immense.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Yeah it's all over for Sunderland already.


----------



## Enigma

That should put to bed all the rubbish about Hughton.


----------



## TakersFan

Bramble shouldn't have been sent off, if that was at the Stadium Of Light he would have got a yellow card, not red.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Whenever I watch a Villa game it usually ends up being 0-0. Which is why I won't unless its against United, Chelsea, or Arsenal. 

I'm uncharacteristically excited for Liverpool today. I don't know why, but I feel I need to see how they are a week before Chelsea visit them.


----------



## Enigma

Bolton will win, Hodgson will be hanging on by his fingertips and once Chelsea destroy them about 9-0 next week he'll be gone.


----------



## ßen1

Ameobi finished that very well.


----------



## Enigma

5-0 :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

That Sunderland defence made Carroll look like Messi, he was dribbling around them for fun. He's not that good for fuck sake :lmao.
C'mon Bolton, gimme a laugh :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ok cool, Stuart Holden starts. I've been meaning to see how he is at Bolton.

Bored!!!!! So here are the lineups.

Liverpool- Torres, Gerrard, Cole, Rodriguez, Meireles, Lucas, Carragher, Kyrgiakos, Skrtel, Konchesky, Reina

Bolton- Elmander, Davies, Holden, Lee, Muamba, Taylor, Robinson, Steinsson, Knight, Cahill, Jaaskelainen

Liverpool Subs: Subs

* C. Poulsen
* D. N'Gog
* M. Kelly
* J. Spearing
* J. Shelvey
* M. Jovanovic
* M. Hansen

Bolton Subs:

# I. Klasnic
# R. Blake
# T. Cohen
# &. Bogdán
# S. Ricketts
# M. Davies
# Rodri


----------



## reDREDD

I hear City guarentee they will get Torres next year.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Sunderland got demolished :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

That was awesome. Not one player had a bad game, made it look very easy.

Back up to 7th as well!


----------



## ßen1

Us and Sunderland have both made Carroll look awesome this season. Hat-trick against us, and Sunderland couldn't control the guy. Jesus christ.

Bolton/Liverpool has been pretty boring really. Couple of chances for Torres and Gerrard, and a Holden volley, but thats about it.


----------



## Rush

fuck i hate Lucas. useless player. we need someone else to partner Torres up front.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Joe Cole off with a possible injury. Shame because I wanted him to face us next week, and regret moving. :side:

This has 0-0 written on it. If someone scores its probably Liverpool, because they've been better this half.


----------



## ßen1

Sticksy said:


> fuck i hate Lucas. useless player. we need someone else to partner *our top scorer David N'Gog* up front.


Fixed. :lmao


----------



## ßen1

Torres is limping again...looks likes one he can run off however.

Konchesky is shite.


----------



## ßen1

Chelsea, Arsenal, now Liverpool..late, late goals. Maxi, 1-0.


----------



## Rush

MAXI!! yes! 1-0. at last.


----------



## reDREDD

Joe Cole? Injured? Nowayyyy.....


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool very, very lucky. the worst I've seen Gerrard in a long time.
Plus Bolton should have had one, if not two, penalties.


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> Liverpool very, very lucky. the worst I've seen Gerrard in a long time.
> *Plus Bolton should have had one, if not two, penalties*.


oh the irony, coming from a United supporter.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Lucky to get that toe poke goal, in all honesty. I feel pretty confident about next week anyways. Bright side for Pool is they are a good distance out of the relegation zone with this win. Hopefully Lamps is back next week, although that may mean Yuri gets demoted back to the bench. I'll be very upset with anything but a win next week, bring that bitchin' lead up.

I think Holden looked pretty good. Good move going from Houston to Bolton.


----------



## Rush

we're going to make it 3 on the trot next week against Chelsea. :side:


----------



## Kenny

Davies cheating all game. Frustrating to watch. Atkinson for the most part was pretty shit. Huge 3 points.


----------



## Jordo

Great win for us huge moral boost


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sticksy said:


> oh the irony, coming from a United supporter.


Carragher handball? Kyrgiakos Push? Why look at the ''fachts'' when you can make a United jibe? 8*D


----------



## Destiny

Silent Alarm said:


> Carragher handball? Kyrgiakos Push? Why look at the ''fachts'' when you can make a United jibe? 8*D


Get over it. 

Im glad we are out of the relegation zone. Watch out Chelsea!. :argh:


----------



## Kenny

We'll beat Chelsea. :side:


----------



## Destiny

I dont see why not :side:

Kyrgiakos 92min


----------



## Enigma

You'll beat Chelsea and we'll lose to Wolves. Seriously, it'll happen.


----------



## Silent Alarm

C'mon Liverpool next week :side:. You'll...*sigh*...You'll Never Walk Alone.
Last time I went for Liverpool, Stevie produced one of those "accidental" backpass specials.
I might take a trip to the bookies :hmm:.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Nani was fast off the mark yesterday!All the Pool fans think after the 3 points today all yer troubles are sorted!Chelsea will HOCKEY ye!!!No surer thing!


----------



## Joel

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Nani was fast off the mark yesterday!All the Pool fans think after the 3 points today all yer troubles are sorted!Chelsea will HOCKEY ye!!!No surer thing!


Truth be told; we've been pretty shit away from home.

Liverpool have been pretty shit home and away, but they don't like us so they will raise their game against us. I'd still expect us to win but I won't be too shocked if we come away with just a point. I'd be shocked if we come away with nothing though.


----------



## Renegade™

After the way Chelsea played against Blackburn and some of their performance against Wolves, with Liverpool finally getting a bit of form and confidence, they've got as good a chance as they would've hoped for.


----------



## BDFW

Liverpool will go into the game against us with a lot of confidence. They have had back to back wins and we did look very poor against Blackburn. We were lucky we had Cech in goal as he made some great saves and kept us in the game, Anelka's goal was against the run of play and evened out the match after Blackburn had been killing us. We didn't play too bad against Wolves, had a lot of the play but just couldn't finish the play of, against Blackburn we were struggling to get the ball.


----------



## Enigma

Liverpool will bend over for Chelsea.


----------



## ßen1

Yeah, it's one of those stories where people say it'll be a tough game, then Chelsea will get an early goal, and end up 3 or 4 nil winners.


----------



## Kiz

Enigma said:


> Liverpool will bend over for Chelsea.


Lube or a good ol' ass tearing?


----------



## Enigma

No lube, they just aren't good enough to beat Chelsea, and they'll get smashed to pieces.


----------



## Renegade™

^ You could say the exact same thing about Blackburn who weren't even good enough to beat Liverpool, yet they were better than Chelsea and should've won the game. So really, who knows. I still think Chelsea will win, but Pool actually have a chance, which I wouldn't have given them a month ago.


----------



## BDFW

FX™ said:


> Yeah, it's one of those stories where people say it'll be a tough game, then Chelsea will get an early goal, and end up 3 or 4 nil winners.


If we play like we had been a few weeks ago then yes we should be too good for them. Play like we did against Blackburn and Liverpool will have a good shot to beat us. Torres is starting to play a bit better but he is still nothing like he used to be, I know we have shown interest in him but he may not be worth the large amount of money Liverpool will want with his form this season.


----------



## Destiny

Its obvious that Liverpool is playing much better than what they were at the start of the season and it seems as though Chelsea isn't looking as dominant the last few weeks. Im not going to say that Liverpool will win, but i think we have a very good chance, especially at Anfield. Liverpool will not bend over for Chelsea because we really really need fourth spot. Im hoping and expecting a good performance from us whatever the result.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Torres was woeful yesterday, he seems so fucking miserable on the pitch these days. But he did set up the goal with that lovely backheel.
I suppose thats the sign of a top-class player though, they can have a very bad day at the office but still produce something special. Hopefully he regains some form (for one week only :side because at his best he can give Terry a real roasting.


----------



## Tomkin

If Liverpool stick with the same 4411 formation then they have no chance. So many times they have been playing shit and created nothing then Hodgson has bought Ngog on to play with Torres and the team is so much better. I still think Liverpools midfield is still too weak to trouble chelsea.

Hoping for a close game but I think Chelsea will dominate if Liverpool take their few chances they will get then they have a chance, but Torres doesn't look up for it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think Chelsea 2-0. I could be wrong, but hey who said I'm an expert.

Liverpool beat Blackburn yes, but Blackburn weren't all that great in that game. They beat Bolton yesterday yes, but it was heading for a draw, and perhaps its something the keeper could (and should) have saved. I know Chelsea haven't been top top lately but I still feel the ingredients are there to win. We haven't allowed many goals this season, 3 allowed all season I think. I think its possible Cech keeps it clean next week. 

I did however feel confident about City this season, and look what happened there :side:


----------



## Jordo

This picture makes me laugh


----------



## Enigma

Rafa's latest comments about Hodgson are hilarious, mandemz makes no sense :side:


----------



## Jordo

Enigma said:


> Rafa's latest comments about Hodgson are hilarious, mandemz makes no sense :side:


He need to keep quiet


----------



## Renegade™

Fat Spanish Waiter should've atleast backed his words up with "fachts".


----------



## Destiny

Possibly no Malouda this weekend? That could be good but then you look at the depth of the squad and you just fpalm

Still hoping for a tight contest!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Malouda is fit according to SSN.

United have sent Rooney to Niketown, USA. Apparently it's for conditioning work and to get him away from the press :hmm:.
More starts for Chicharito now .


----------



## Kiz

And to talk with Tiger about cheating strategies and how to get away with it for so long.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Malouda fit and Lampard still out. I've come to the conclusion that Lampards return is a myth, and we won't see it for a while. Still feeling confident. Brani, Yuri, and Anelka have been playing so well recently. Will be gutted with anything but a win.


----------



## The Monster

Our squad being hit with a nasty injury list for this game against Wolves tomorrow, think were without Anderson, Gibson, Evans, Fletcher, Giggs, Hargo, Owen, Valenica, Nani & Rooney. SO nothing serious then, :-/.

Think starting 11 may looking something like this.

VDS
Rafael Vidic/Smalling Evra
Obertan Carrick/O'Shea Park
Hernandez/Berbatov

Subs: Kuz, Brown, Rio, Eikrem, Scholes, Bebe & Kiko

Yes Rio & Scholes on bench imo, Smalling looked alright last 2 games alongside Vidic, & have feeling Rio will be rested for Manchester City game but if needs must he may come on or start with Smalling on bench, Scholes on bench as has 4 yellow cards to his name and played full 90mins midweek, & much like Rio will rest him as much as possible for Manchester City game, so O'Shea there as has experience does ok-ish job there, would like to see Eikrem be given a shot in this game at some point if he is at all involved either in starting 11 or on the bench.

Ando, Evans & Gibson only has viruses, which may be ok by now though, Fletcher got a twisted ankle mid week so again may be ok for this game, Giggs has a outside shot at playing against Wolves while Nani will miss out but is in race against time to be fit for Manchester Derby, Rooney will not play in both upcomming games though.

Heck Berba might even be rested & Kiko/Chicha partnership up top, who knows really, cos no way where not going to Eastlands playing anything but a 4-3-3, so could even see Berbatov on bench being givin a rest, honestly have no idea what starting 11 or sub bench will look like tomorrow, mainly due to this annoying injurys/knocks & virus.


----------



## T-C

Such a win for FC United. Unbelievable performance. Leeds in the next round would be special.


----------



## reDREDD

Fuck, Lampard is still out 

BTW, anyone else notice the amount of Chelsea defenders scoring lately?


----------



## dR1

I was hoping the replay of that would come back to Gigg Lane. Glorious victory rofl.


----------



## Nige™

T-C said:


> Such a win for FC United. Unbelievable performance. Leeds in the next round would be special.


Leeds only enter in the third round now they're back in the Championship. It's a pity because that would be truly amazing!

It's a great result for them and so good to see FC get a result like that. I don't see why they can't get in to the Football League in the next few years the way they're progressing.

I'm so glad I didn't know their game was tonight as I was going to whack Rochdale in my accumulator tomorrow.



redeadening said:


> BTW, anyone else notice the amount of Chelsea defenders scoring lately?


Unfortunately I did after Jason Roberts sent his great chance wide. Damn Ivanovic! I wish Ashley Cole would score for the sake of my fantasy team. He can keep on getting the top bonus all he likes, a goal would be very much appreciated on top of his usual clean sheet.


----------



## Kenny

Nige, your team better beat Wigan by 1 goal. I have them part of my multi bet.

In other news, Liverpool/Chelsea draw in my eyes.


----------



## Nige™

King Kenny said:


> Nige, your team better beat Wigan by 1 goal. I have them part of my multi bet.


You better hope Roberts & Kalinic aren't starting then!

We're not scoring many goals this year, and three have been handed to us on a plate. We're not keeping clean sheets either. Sam needs to put Jones at centre half with Samba. He's wasted in midfield, and our run at the end of year was with Jones in defence. It was no coincidence! Even with our shitty midfield options, I'd shift him back there.

If we don't win today, I'm going straight to the bookies on the way back and putting a bet on us going down. If we can't beat Wigan, Sunderland & Fulham at home, we don't deserve to stay up. We won those type of games last season and they kept us up with our terrible away record.

We're already in the bottom three and out of the next four games after today, three are away; Newcastle, Tottenham & Man U. Villa's our home game. If we don't get three points today, we're going to be cut adrift and probably rock bottom at the end of the month.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Nige I hope your team just wins today, they're a part of my accumulator. I might also put a cheeky £1 on us staying unbeaten all season. Worth a shot


----------



## Nige™

Why are people betting on us? We've won two games this year and the only reason is we've been handed the win by a great Charlie Adam header and a Tim Howard blunder. Granted we played okay against Chelsea last week, but we just don't have enough about us to score enough goals to counter our habit of giving away cheap goals out of nothing like Anelka's last week.

If Wigan turn up today and put the effort in (N'Zogbia mainly), I think we're in trouble. If Di Santo scores I might just have to kill myself or just do what I have a few times since Sam's been in charge, go downstairs and watch Soccer Saturday. The football (if you can call it that) is just that bad to watch!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

I see your point but with my accumulators I tend to go a bit out there and go for the big bucks. It'll be irrelevant if Spurs don't turn it around though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Typical Spuds, fuck you 'Arry :lmao


----------



## united_07

Apparently hargreaves is starting for united today, hopefully he doesnt get injured again :argh:

edit: team

MUFC: Van Der Sar Brown Vidic Ferdinand O'Shea Park Fletcher Hargreaves Evra Obertan Hernandez

Subs: Kuszczak Smalling Scholes Fabio Evans Macheda Bebe


----------



## ßen1

Penalty for Bolton, Kevin Davies finishes it!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Haven't watched the entire Spurs game, but I'll go ahead and say they may be focusing more on Champions League. From what I'm seeing now Bolton are running in at Spurs box, with relative ease.

3-0 Bolton!


----------



## ßen1

Brilliant finish by Alan Hutton, 3-1.


----------



## ßen1

Roman Pav - 3-2, what a finish.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Huddlestone, what a dirty bastard.


----------



## ßen1

Martin Petrov in the last few seconds! 4-2, Bolton win.


----------



## Enigma

omg owen hargreaves


----------



## Kiz

Fuck yeah Owen Hargreaves.

Hope he does well, the poor bastard.


----------



## Enigma

Manchester United 0-1 Wolves

Hargreaves OG '90+4


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:lmao

Wow. That's probably it for Hargreaves in all honesty. There seems to be no solid recovery.


----------



## Enigma

Bloody hell, 6 minutes! What a waste of a substitute, Bebe will destroy Wolves though


----------



## Kiz

Poor guy. Feel so sorry for him.


----------



## Tomkin

:lmao Hargreaves=retired...poor lad

Fuck sake Stoke dominating again and concede a goal


----------



## Enigma

At least with Hargreaves it wasn't his knees; hamstring just suggests lack of match fitness.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

"And isn't that lovely, a rainbow at Old Trafford. At the end of which is a pot of gold belonging to Wayne Rooney."

Ace commentary on Yahoo Sports.


----------



## Renegade™

Almost needed new pants when I saw Hargo starting. Then he's gone after 6 minutes, but it's a hammy which has to be expected he'd pick up a niggle or two after not starting a game in 2 years. Thank god it wasn't his knee's. 

Also Bebe, can you please learn how to cross a ball.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Finally this overall dreadful game gets exciting!


----------



## united_07

fuckin' hell

bebe's crossing is absolutely dreadful today, if i were fergie i'd perhaps even think about bringing him off, put macheda on then switch obertan to the right and macheda upfront, aswell as putting scholes on for o'shea


----------



## Joel

A lot of goals have been scored today. Should make good highlight action tonight.


----------



## Tomkin

omg fuck referees they can't do their job right AT ALL!!!


----------



## Rush

fuck Park


----------



## Enigma

I think we've dodged a bullet again today!

Celtic fucking Aberdeen 9-0 lololol


----------



## ßen1

He shoots, he scores, he eats labradors, Ji Sung Parkkkkkkkk, Ji Sung Parkkkkkkk.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Well I was expecting a late winner anyways, it usually happens with United nowadays. Ah well, focus on Liverpool and keep that gap at 5.


----------



## united_07

GET IN!!

great goal from park, unlucky on wolves who were good. Now to city midweek where we need to get a result.


----------



## Enigma

My stream imploded halfway through the second half so I had to rely on 5 Live, made me feel about 8 years old again when I used to listen to that with my Dad


----------



## united_07

just seen match of the day, unlucky for stoke today, that decision was terrible should have been a penalty definitely handball


----------



## S-Mac

It def had crossed the line they really need to adress this problem in football and it was a handball aswell.


----------



## Tomkin

Don't worry we're used to it by now...

It's now been proven refs can't keep control of a football match there is too many WRONG decisions..please get them some help!

2 massive games this week for us we need 6 points!


----------



## Nige™

How on earth could all of the officials at that game not have seen that Cattermole handballed it? Stoke have had some bad decisions over the last few weeks and they seem to be getting worse each game. I wonder what non-punishment they'll receive for that. A week off? A week in the Championship? Both resulting in back officiating in the Premiership after that?

Anyway, great win for us today. Gamst's free kick was just awesome. It didn't look as great on TV but you just know had Ronaldo or Messi scored that, the whole world would be going nuts over it. N'Zogbia's wasn't bad either but it went through the damn wall. We also got lucky with the offside goal, and it's the only way Roberts is going to score tbh.

Shame about Hargreaves too. It just makes you wonder what Fergie was thinking when he signed him.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

fpalm


----------



## united_07

andy caroll isnt really helping his england chances with all the scandals coming out about him, which is a pity as i reckon he could do a job for england


----------



## Magsimus

It pisses me off that Nolan's reputation is getting destroyed because of all of this.

Nice one Andy.


----------



## dR1

Like 90% of footballers do coke and have orgy's. Theres no story there to anyone who knows their shit.


----------



## Magsimus

Actually read the article.


1) Neither did any coke.
2) Nolan wasn't involved with the girls.
3) It was just a night out with Carroll bringing some girls back.

Cool story NOTW. Some scandal.


----------



## sayne

NOTW are absolute gutter press. Anyone remember when they paid drug dealers just so they could get a story on Roman Bednar doing coke? I wouldnt piss on any of them if they were on fire.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Brilliant result for United today, especially when you look at who they were missing. Berba, Rooney, Nani, Valencia, Giggs, Carrick, Anderson plus Fergie said a couple were playing sick.
Poor Hargreaves, felt sorry for him seeing him trudge off with his head down .

Wouldn't pay much attention to that Newcastle ''scandal'', NOTW's website is now subscription so I suppose the huge headline is just there to lure in a few idiots. I doubt if theres much to it.
Just like yesterdays story on The Sun about Wenger having an ''affair'' with a 39 year old French rapper, that has to be bullshit . Hopefully Wenger sues the arse off them though.

Put a tenner on Chelsea to win by at least 3 and Drogba to score at least 2 tomorrow. At least that way if it does happen and they open up a five point gap again, the pain is eased by cold hard cash :side:.


----------



## Renegade™

Hargreaves must've been like, I finally get my knee's good and then this fucking hamstring tweaks and ruins it. Fucking hell.

Hope he gets over it quickly, as I said earlier, it's great that its not his knees that forced him off, and these niggles have to be expected after playing not even 10 mins of Premier league footy in the last 2 years.


----------



## Kiz

Magsimus said:


> Actually read the article.
> 
> 
> 1) Neither did any coke.
> 2) Nolan wasn't involved with the girls.
> 3) It was just a night out with Carroll bringing some girls back.
> 
> Cool story NOTW. Some scandal.


Pathetic.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal 0 - 1 Newcastle HT
Carroll '44

Bit of a clanger from Flappyhandski.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao @ Arsenal. Trying to walk the ball into the net as usual.


----------



## Silent Alarm

They'll probably win though. A few penalties should sort them out.


----------



## Joel

Newcastle are pretty damn good away.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal were wank.
Newcastle were brilliant, defensively.
Two home losses now for Arsenal.

City are one up, pff.


----------



## bellywolves

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao @ Arsenal. Trying to walk the ball into the net as usual.


They are far too predictable to win the league any time soon. 

It Will be interesting to see what happens if we - Wolves - get something against Arsenal on Wednesday tbf, people might start looking at Wenger's job.


----------



## Magsimus

Great performance. Tiote is outstanding, great signing and a steal for just £3 million.

1 Chelsea 
2 Man Utd 
3 Arsenal 
4 Newcastle 

Man City may be going above us but top 5 ftw.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Newcastle and West Brom have really been great this season. Right now both have been lingering on the top half of the table. Better than Burnley and Hull and such who always lurked bottom 5. Wolves may take points off Arsenal as well. I think they can hold The Gunners to a draw. City winning. Which kind of makes me happy, because I would rather they give us a hard time for the title than United. :argh:

TEAM NEWS: Liverpool: Reina, Kelly, Carragher, Skrtel, Konchesky, Meireles, Lucas, Kuyt, Gerrard, Maxi, Torres. Subs: Hansen, Jovanovic, Wilson, Ngog, Spearing, Poulsen, Shelvey /// Chelsea: Cech, Ivanovic, Terry, Alex, Cole, Ramires, Mikel, Zhirkov, Kalou, Anelka, Malouda. Subs: Turnbull, Drogba, Bosingwa, Ferreira, Sturridge, Kakuta, McEachran

Drogba benched is sort of a worry.


----------



## Rush

you're going to be disappointed when we pick up the points today Rockhead :side:

TORRES~!. woop woop. early days but a 1-0 lead has me nursing a semi.


----------



## Kiz

TOOORRRESSSS.

Gogogogo Liverpool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Torres bends Terry over, not for the first time either :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sticksy said:


> you're going to be disappointed when we pick up the points today Rockhead :side:
> 
> TORRES~!. woop woop. early days but a 1-0 lead has me nursing a semi.




Horrible game. No way for those three points now.

I would say its mandatory to bring Drogba on now, but very low hopes.


----------



## Rush

Torres you sexy sexy man. 2-0. beautiful goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool are RÅPING Chelsea, its hilarious :lmao.
Brilliant second goal from Torres, Chelsea are so shit its unreal.


----------



## Destiny

Torres is back. Im just hoping we can keep playing the way we are and clinch the three points.


----------



## Von Doom

Fantastic second goal, which is a shame 

Why isn't Drogba playing? Being rested (if so Ancelotti wants his head feeling) or injured?


----------



## Kenny

This has been unreal. It's funny how football is the one of the only things that gets me motivated. I have an exam in like 4 hours. 

Torres I fucking love you.


----------



## Von Doom

For me this is the reason Liverpool are still far off being genuine title contenders, can beat Chelsea at home (well they're halfway there), nearly salvage a draw against United etc. But they always get beat or lose leads to "smaller teams" such as Blackpool earlier this season, if they were consistent against these so called smaller teams then they'd be up there regularly.


----------



## Von Doom

Drogba on for Kalou, I'm guessing Anelka will move to the left hand side and Malouda will come over to the left.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That miss right there by Anelka sums up the day. Ah well, must beat Fulham and hope City can hold United. Frank Lampard needs to come back soon, the midfield looked weak today.


----------



## Rush

i hope you're hating this as much as i'm enjoying it Rockhead ;D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sticksy said:


> i hope you're hating this as much as i'm enjoying it Rockhead ;D


Congrats, try to stay out of relegation from now on. :side:


----------



## Rush

go back to beating minnows and talking yourself up :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

That'll do Scousers, that'll do 

I think John Henry was wearing ear-plugs :lmao


----------



## Joel

STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!


----------



## Destiny

OH YEAH LIVERPOOL YEAH~! 

So glad we fought it out throughout the entire game. Chelsea were unlucky not to snatch one back but we really gave it our all. Happy with the three and happy with the performance. 

Its 5am down under, so i shall get some sleep and have an awesome day!


----------



## Enigma

Football, bloody hell. 

Let's hope we get the job done against City on Wednesday!


----------



## Rush

Destiny said:


> OH YEAH LIVERPOOL YEAH~!
> 
> So glad we fought it out throughout the entire game. Chelsea were unlucky not to snatch one back but we really gave it our all. Happy with the three and happy with the performance.
> 
> Its 5am down under, so i shall get some sleep and have an awesome day!


yeah, was more impressed with the effort and heart today than the quality of our football. best thing is i get bragging rights over my mate who's a chelsea nutter.


----------



## The Monster

What a weekend this has been for us, 2 points now the gap between ourselves & Chelsea at the top, didnt catch Arsenal/Newcastle but heard a Arsenal GK mistake cost them the points & Arsenal kept ball but couldnt do anything with it as well? Moving onto Liverpool. They deserved the win imo, Chelsea looked so far of the pace in that first half, know there missing Lampard, Drogba & Essien from team though Drogba was on bench, stepped up there game more in 2nd half but Liverpool were 2-0 & Roy did what use to at Fulham 2 banks of 4 & just hold out for rest game to get the win.

Just had look at fixtures for Nov/Dec for the title challengers chase Arsenal, Chelsea & Manchester United (Don’t count Manchester City as title challengers could be though but didn’t tip them to at start of season & my thought hasn’t changed since.) & clearly not going get ahead of myself as you can only take 1 league game at a time but with busy Dec period combined with, with Champions League football & for ourselves & Arsenal a Carling Cup QF tie, you get how big these 2 months are. For instance take look at mid Dec fixtures for all 3 teams, we play Arsenal at home while Chelsea face Spurs at WHL, then next weekend afterwards we travel to Chelsea while Arsenal take on Stoke at home, then the next weekend after that Chelsea go to Arsenal while we face Sunderland at OT.

The good news for us is apart from Valencia (who may return in Feb 2011 & not May like first thought) & Hargo, we could have all the team back fit for start of December, all have to do is hang on in there for this month imo. Here are fixtures (teams on left are always the team that plays at home) 

10th November 2010
Chelsea vs Fulham --- Wolves vs Arsenal --- Man City vs Man Utd

13th/14th November 2010
Chelsea vs Sunderland --- Everton vs Arsenal --- Aston Villa vs Man Utd

20th November 2010
Birmingham vs Chelsea --- Arsenal vs Spurs --- Man Utd vs Wigan (Wayne Rooney think might be returning here)

27th/28th November 2010
Newcastle vs Chelsea --- Aston Villa vs Arsenal --- Man Utd vs Blackburn

4th December 2010
Chelsea vs Everton --- Arsenal vs Fulham --- Blackpool vs Man Utd

12th/13th December 2010
Spurs vs Chelsea --- Man Utd vs Arsenal

18th/19th December 2010
Chelsea vs Man Utd --- Arsenal vs Stoke

26th/27th December 2010
Man Utd vs Sunderland --- Arsenal vs Chelsea

28th/29th December 2010
Chelsea vs Bolton --- Wigan vs Arsenal --- Birmingham vs Man Utd


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

What a result for Liverpool, awesome match. Obvious praise for Torres, but Lucas was the unsung hero, brilliant performance from him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

FERNANDOTHEGREAT. He's back baby. Three in a row and on a roll.


----------



## S-Mac

Brilliant performance by liverpool this may be the result to kick their season into gear


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fucking Arsenal.

huge chance wasted today.


----------



## CGS

FERNANDO FUCKING TORRES 

Gotta love him


----------



## Silent Alarm

Back to hating Liverpool, ahhh all is right with the world.
Roll on Wednesday, hopefully that virus will be after clearing up. No Nani though, but City could be missing Balotelli.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I wish I could catalogue everthing people say, because I have heard so many kopites slag off Torres so much it's almost the exact opposite to what they're saying now. 

Oh no, wait, that's what Liverpool fans do. They slag off their team, manager, board when they aren't playing well. I mean, they have won the league how many times? They Deserve it


----------



## Destiny

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I wish I could catalogue everthing people say, because I have heard so many kopites slag off Torres so much it's almost the exact opposite to what they're saying now.
> 
> Oh no, wait, that's what Liverpool fans do. They slag off their team, manager, board when they aren't playing well. I mean, they have won the league how many times? They Deserve it


Isn't that what most supporters do? Your telling me that if the team that you support isn't playing well and are in the relegation zone, you wouldnt want something to change?


----------



## The Monster

Have no idea what the team will be against Man City, the virus has been killer for us but i think most players who had it have been given the ok & think the team will be pretty strong, shape will no doubt be 4-3-3.

VDS

Rafael Rio Vidic Evra

Carrick Fletch Scholes

Nani Berbatov Park

Yes i think Nani will indeed play & start, his not got the virus but only had a strain on his thigh which only take few days to a week to clear up, Park not got the virus, nor has Fletch, Scholes, Rio, Evra, Rafael Vidic, VDS so they will all start in my view. Berbatov & Carrick showed only signs of having it but didn’t actually have it if i remember correctly so both will also start imo. Shame to hear that Giggs wont play a part in game though as SAF not going to risk his hamstring my guess is he'll play apart in the Aston Villa away game.

Though this only guessing but i still maintain the virus shouldn’t gone down for most players who had it last week & only player/s who had injuries were long term ones apart from Nani & Giggs, Giggs is out but Nani didn’t have virus & injury should gone since last week.

Overall I’ve been thinking it may be a 1-1 draw for good few days now, but it really does depend on how bad this virus really is, really not sure. I'll make a better judgment on score after teams news gets through.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm gonna find and kill Mancini, if he fails to beat United this time. Especially if its another late winner. 

I think I'm watching City/United live, and catching Chelsea/Fulham hours later on replay. F Fox Soccer Channel to hell if they update the Chelsea score during the United game.


----------



## Enigma

Shitting it already, I hate the tension of derby games, and I fear this will end our unbeaten run...


----------



## Silent Alarm

One of the goals of the season from Fuller to make it 2-0 Stoke.
One minute later, lovely strike by Fahey to make it 2-1 and just as I'm typing 2-2, Jerome header.

Fucking Stoke :lmao

3-2 Stoke. Whitehead. Terribly jammy goal :side:


----------



## united_07

good game from the britannia, unlucky for birmingham, one thing that annoyed me was how long delap takes for every throw on


----------



## S-Mac

Lovely second half very exciting stuff good on stoke they deserve abit of luck.


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


> good game from the britannia, unlucky for birmingham, one thing that annoyed me was how long delap takes for every *throw on*


You sound like Paul Merson! It still amazes me every time I hear him call a throw in a throw on. He was a pro after all.

Good win for Stoke tonight. It looks like Birmingham may have picked up a virus like Man U, only different, second season syndrome. I didn't think they'd struggle this year but they may just do.

Dreading tomorrow night though it has to be said despite our great form at St. James. We've won our last four there, even one under Ince, and Newcastle have been largely dire at home against the lesser teams like Wigan, Blackpool & Stoke. Still I'll take a draw right here right now.

Hope United batter City too, or a 1-0 will do just as well. Wolves/Arsenal will be interesting too!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

I was thinking that I would love to see another last minute winner against City but I don't really want to raise any stress levels so a comfortable win would do nicely.


----------



## Magsimus

Nige™ said:


> Dreading tomorrow night though it has to be said despite our great form at St. James. We've won our last four there, even one under Ince, and Newcastle have been largely dire at home against the lesser teams like Wigan, Blackpool & Stoke. Still I'll take a draw right here right now.


Fat Sam will really want a win but on our current form we should edge a win at least. But consistency is not one of our strong points this season...


----------



## Tomkin

Great win for us  we always make it difficult for ourselves I thought i was dreaming when they equalised.
Amazing goal from fuller, although I cut my shin open from the seats celebrating, the man is a genius
Need a result against Liverpool aswell saturday, I'm nervous already!

Cant wait for tomorrow night, hoping for a city win, can't stand either clubs but I hope City get the win tomorrow as United fucked all over them last season. To be fair I couldn't give a shit who wins I just want to see a good game.


----------



## Nige™

Magsimus said:


> Fat Sam will really want a win but on our current form we should edge a win at least. But consistency is not one of our strong points this season...


Away from home all Sam tries to do is go for a 0-0. You lot are in my accumulator for tomorrow night with Villa, Everton & Chelsea, so that's how confident I am we'll get anything.

We do have the odd performance away from home where we play some decent football , and after what happened with Sam at Newcastle and being the way he is, there's a chance he'll go after it. Judging by your home record so far, there's a case to do that. What is it with the home form? Jitters of playing at St. James with the expectation?


----------



## Magsimus

Those tactics don't suprise me from him if I'm honest, but I would expect him to go for it at some point. No idea what's happening with the home form. I don't want to put all of the blame on 1 player, but most of the goals conceded were because of mistakes from James Perch (he even scored one of them) and since he's been replaced with Danny Simpson we've looked great at the back. 

Hopefully that continues tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma

ARGHRghjdflkgfrffgdfgdfgfd I'm going to miss the game tonight, I'll have to Sky+ it and hope to avoid the score


----------



## Renegade™

ah Danny Simpson, how I wish he was given more of a chance with us. As soon as Rafael came in, out went Simpson sadly. Not that Rafael isnt promising or anything.


----------



## Nige™

Magsimus said:


> Those tactics don't suprise me from him if I'm honest, but I would expect him to go for it at some point. No idea what's happening with the home form. I don't want to put all of the blame on 1 player, but most of the goals conceded were because of mistakes from James Perch (he even scored one of them) and since he's been replaced with Danny Simpson we've looked great at the back.
> 
> Hopefully that continues tomorrow.


I don't see us scoring unless it's from a set piece, and I've put Simpson in my fantasy team at a nice price of £3.9m. That might be a kiss of death though as he replaced Phil Jones. I put Andy Carroll in too and almost replaced Fabianski with Tim Krul but didn't want to lose more points.

We had Simpson on loan a couple of years ago and he was disappointing. He wanted to get forward too much and Ince lost faith in him. I think we cut his loan short in January and sent him back to United. It was a pity because he was a decent prospect and didn't get enough of a chance to adapt to the Premiership. I guess he's showing that now.


----------



## Joel

Come on Tevez. Do it for the Blues tonight.

Blues being Chelsea of course *smug*

Hopefully we put a few past Fulham. Going to be a tough game though.


----------



## Magsimus

I think Simpson's found his best form at Newcastle after a number of loan spells before it. I wouldn't be shocked at all to see him in a future England squad.

Anyway I've heard Shola might be out injured tonight, so the team might be 

Krul
Simpson, Williamson, Collocini, Enrique
Barton, Nolan, Tiote, Jonas
Ranger/Lovenkrands, Carroll.

But if Shola is fit then same team as the Arsenal game.


----------



## Nige™

Magsimus said:


> I think Simpson's found his best form at Newcastle after a number of loan spells before it. I wouldn't be shocked at all to see him in a future England squad.


Apparently he will be with Glen Johnson injured for the France match. We're short of options at right back, although I'd rather Micah Richards gets the nod for now as Simpson needs a bit longer before being rushed in to the England team.


----------



## nWo4ever

ManU will win


----------



## united_07

nWo4ever said:


> ManU will win


thanks for that insightful opinion

anyway this is always one of the most nerve wracking games of the season, especially if its at city's ground, hopefully the united players have got over this virus that was going round the team.
I wouldn't mind seeing a 4-4-2 with hernandez and berbatov up top, but i reckon fergie will go defensive and go for 4-5-1 with berbatov up front on his own, and leave hernandez on the bench.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

So freaking pumped. My friend predicts 2-1 to City. I think it might be cagey. I say a late 1-0 win for United. 

Chelsea need to win, slap the Liverpool defeat out of my mind.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson

That fella Tevez is gunna run riot tonight. Can see it being a 3 - 1 win to City.

Love from your top fella, Hollywood Johnson.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fucking bricking it  hate the build up to these games, I just want it to be over.

Don't think my heart could take another 4-3, a nice pleasant 2-0 please!  (I'd take a 0-0 though :side.


----------



## The Monster

Manchester City team 

Hart 
Boateng K Toure/Kompany Zabaleta
De Jong Barry Y Toure
Silva Tevez Milner

Manchester United Team

VDS
Rafael Rio/Vidic Evra
Scholes Fletcher Carrick
Nani Berba Park

Got MUFC team spot on i think, Nani & Rafael vs Zabaleta down the right hand side got be a get at spot for us, geting those butterflies in my stomach, going be a intense match, hoping for a win as always. Sky will always over hype matches but no doubt will do a do a good job with the big games, everybody wants a cracker but i take a last min 90min 1-0 winner everyday of the week.


----------



## Devildude

Torres, you beauty.


----------



## Von Doom

Sat in an absolutely freezing cold goodison park, enduring a boring as hell game vs bolton, 2nd half about to begin, woo hoo!


----------



## Magsimus

Typical Newcastle, might as well get used to it. Tiote had a shocker suprisingly, but everyone has bad days. Not even going to try to explain our current form.

In other news what the hell is wrong with Jason Roberts?


----------



## ßen1

Can we cut this crap about Carrick not being good enough for United? He's been class recently. Him and Berbatov today have been class.


----------



## united_07

Poor match, both teams looked like they were so afraid to lose they weren't committing anyone forward, and the last subs from each side showed that, striker for striker


----------



## S-Mac

Terrible match neither team seemed like they wanted to win the match, and Yaya Toure has shown me nothing that he is worth 200K a week wages


----------



## Tomkin

Shit match, both teams were too scared of leaving gaps at the back and conceding all 90 minutes it was tight, nothing compared to the five goal thriller at the Brit last night 

Yaya Toure has shown glimpses of brilliance and he suited playing for Barce because it was so easy for him but now he's in a team who get less of the ball and he has to work a lot harder.

Pissed Torres scored, hope he hasn't gotten too much confidence from it! 
I feel we could be too physical for them Saturday or it could be a tight match ending in a draw.


----------



## Nige™

Looks like I was right to watch The Apprentice and skip the second half. Can't say I'm surprised it was 0-0.



Magsimus said:


> In other news what the hell is wrong with Jason Roberts?


I can only imagine Sam's had him doing some finishing training 24/7 since the miss against Chelsea.

Great win for us that and we need it with our next three games, although Villa at home doesn't look as tough now. Looking forward to Match of the Day. I can only imagine how smug Sam will be!


----------



## T-C

Shite match. Carrick was top class though, good to see.


----------



## Nige™

Joey Barton is a fucking cock. He better get punished for that punch on Gamst. That was bang out of order.


----------



## united_07

Joey barton, always a dirty player, hopefully he gets banned for a few matches for that punch against blackburn, he never seems to learn his lesson. Also i reckon essien deserved the red, two footed jump into the challenge.


----------



## Joel

Well that game sucked. After Sky hyping it like it was the Barca vs Madrid and the exciting matches last season you should have kind of expected it to be a bore draw. Oh well, I'll take it. Lets us extend our lead until the next away game where we'll lose and Man Utd will cut the gap to 1 point.

Good win for us this evening. Seemed to miss a lot of chances though. No idea what Essien was thinking of though. Come on, we all know you can't make that challenge in todays game. It's reckless. Could have easily caused Dempsey a lot of damage.


----------



## Renegade™

Boss performance from Carrick, glad we didnt sell him like some doom mongers thought we should.

Also Man City are a fucking joke, 3 holding midfielders at home? They're just a $300 million Stoke. Grow some balls and try and win a game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

City/United made me mad that I left Chelsea to watch on replay. Extremely dull.

Chelsea looked great even with only one goal. Kalou was all over the place, but was unlucky not to finish. So no Essien for this weekend, but Lamps is back (lol jk he's out forever :side


----------



## Destiny

We beat chelsea one week and then draw with Wigan? Not extremely suprising, but expected all three points. The subs made by Roy seemed as though he was happy with the draw.

Manchester Derby did not live up to the expectations at all. Good result for ManU in my opinion. Chelsea just doing what needs to be done.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Seen Barton's punch on Pedersen. Sneaky bastard, no need for it.

Highlight of the City/United match: Rafael tearing into Tevez, little legend


----------



## Toots Dalton

How the fuck is Barton allowed to lace up a pair of boots in top flight football.

The guy is a fucking thug who over & over shits all over the game with his antics.


----------



## reDREDD

Dammit Essien. What a fucking tease. He comes back after missing three games, scores, then gets suspended for the next three games for trying to murder another player.

But its ok, Drogba has moved on from his ridiculous malaria illness and Lampard will be back. Maybe. Who knows. At this point I'm really starting to stop giving a fuck.


----------



## Nige™

Renegade™;9033777 said:


> Also Man City are a fucking joke, 3 holding midfielders at home? They're just a $300 million Stoke. Grow some balls and try and win a game.


Horrible isn't it? To think how much they spent on Adebayor, Tevez, Milner, Silva, Balotelli, Johnson & Santa Cruz and only three forward players get a game usually.

I don't see why Mancini thinks he needs three holding players. He could easily play two with Milner playing in a slightly advanced role with Johnson & Silva for example on the wings and Tevez up top. He could even take a gigantic risk and go for 4-4-2.:shocked:

To be fair to Stoke though, they don't play three holding midfielders. Stoke really do get a harsh deal. They're easy targets I guess and we're far more negative than they are. We went 5-3-2 last night with Jones a holding midfielder too. We had six defenders on the pitch! Stoke play a flat 4-4-2 with Etherington & (usually) Pennant 95% of the time.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

The match was annoying last night. City were far too defensive to make it a good game. I'm glad it just out the way now. Still undefeated though.


----------



## Renegade™

It was just a tongue in cheek comment about them playing "anti-football".

Mancini has always been a defensive minded manager. At Inter when Zlatan didn't play, they were fucked coz he was the main spark up front, give the ball to Ibra and hope he wins us the game.

Last year City played 442 with Adebayor and Tevez up front together and it worked pretty damn well for them. Tevez is basically an attacking mid anyways, he's always dropping to pick up the ball and he runs around like a headless chook, harrying opponents when he doesn't have it. Yaya Toure and De Jong together could do a damn good job with Tevez in front of them, and they wouldn't need that overrated sack of turd Barry at all. Then Silva or Johnson or Balotelli on the left and Milner or Johnson or SWP on the right.

I've also noticed the current trend with managers playing this 451/433/4231 whatever formation is sticking left footed guys out on the right and right footed guys out on the left. This works occasionally but most of them can't actually use their opposite foot for shit and always cut inside. It's amazing that defenders haven't wisen up to this yet. This is the main reason Arjen Robben is made to look incredible (when he's fit 8*D) coz he has NO right foot and all he does is cut inside off the right wing. If I was managing a team I would be drilling this into my wing backs religiously.


----------



## reDREDD

What happened to Robben anyways? Did he die or something?


----------



## Silent Alarm

City's formation is 7-0-3 :side:. Fabregas' challenge on Ward (I think?) last night was horrible, cowardly little shit.
But it's ok, he apologised .
I'm sure Taylor and Shawcross apologised after their challenges as well but they were made out to be football Nazis.


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> City's formation is 7-0-3 :side:. Fabregas' challenge on Ward (I think?) last night was horrible, cowardly little shit.
> But it's ok, he apologised .
> I'm sure Taylor and Shawcross apologised after their challenges as well but they were made out to be football Nazis.


Exactly. It's nice he & Wenger did apologise, but Wenger can't come out and complain about teams being dirty against his. The Gallas tackle on Mark Davies last year at the Emirates was as bad as any tackle I've seen.


----------



## united_07

Its stupid if they fine holloway, i completely agree with him, how are the FA supposed to say which players are better than others, the clubs at the start of the season chose a 25 man squad, the manager should be able to pick whoever he wants from that.


----------



## Magsimus

My reaction to Barton's actions...










But he's been given a 3 game ban which could mess us up. Missing him and Tiote for Fulham on saturday.


----------



## Von Doom

Magsimus said:


> My reaction to Barton's actions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's been given a 3 game ban which could mess us up. Missing him and Tiote for Fulham on saturday.


Tiote impressed me a few months back at Goodison, don't know how (or if he has) progressed though.


----------



## Von Doom

> Ian Holloway insists he is prepared to quit his post as Blackpool Football Club manager, should the Premier League punish him for his team selection on Wednesday night.
> 
> The Tangerines boss made ten changes to his starting eleven at Aston Villa, and this second string side almost pinched a point had the home side not sneaked a late 3-2 win.
> 
> Last season Wolverhampton Wanderers were handed a £25,000 suspended fine for fielding a weakened side at Manchester United, and now Holloway’s club could also be punished.
> 
> The Bloomfield Road boss revealed he would quit if this was to happen, and whilst it was at the time considered to be a threat made in the heat of the moment, he has repeated his stance.
> 
> "Absolutely. What's the point? I am paid to be the manager of Blackpool Football Club, to bring in players and utilise them in a 25-man squad,” Holloway replied when asked on Thursday.
> 
> "I didn't play anyone outside of my 25. I don't understand what they're talking about. They should judge my team on how it played. If we had lost 10-0, then maybe I played a weakened team.
> 
> "I'm trying to move my squad forward, to see who is good enough and who isn't good enough. I believe they all are, I wouldn't have signed them otherwise.
> 
> "I am not having anyone tell me who I can play. My chairman doesn't do it so why should the Premier League? I am a football coach, I don't work for the Premier League.”


Source: Fans FC

I agree 100% with him on this, what's the point of being a football manager if you're getting scrutinised and at times punished for any changes you make? Ridiculous IMO.


----------



## ßen1

Ian Holloway is awesome. Who needs Mourinho's interviews when you have Holloway and Mick McCarthy every week?


----------



## reDREDD

They're punishing him for playing players different than the ones he usually plays?

Really?


----------



## BkB Hulk

This would never be happening had they drawn either. Pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Von Doom

redeadening said:


> They're punishing him for playing players different than the ones he usually plays?
> 
> Really?


Yes, he made 10 changes to his side and, because the FA done it to Wolves last season when they played Man U, they pretty much have to do it to Blackpool. A shambles to say the least, corrupt bastards running the league.


----------



## Magsimus

HuskyHarris said:


> Tiote impressed me a few months back at Goodison, don't know how (or if he has) progressed though.


He's been excellent in every game up until last night, just a bad day at the office I guess.

If a manager wants to change his team, let him change his team ffs.


----------



## [email protected]

Okay the challenge by Fàbregas was bad. Should be a red I think but what about that:


----------



## Von Doom

Karl Henry, an absolutely deplorable man.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Everyone knows Henry has no place in football.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

What did I keep saying? Frank Lampard is now out for another 3 weeks. His return is a myth!

That is incredibly frustrating with Essien suspended as well. I don't expect to beat Sunderland anymore.


----------



## Enigma

Just realised we've a lunchtime kick off live on Sky, pretty glad about that since I've missed loads of our games this season. I've still only watched one of our Champions League games this season, and that was the dull Rangers one.


----------



## ßen1

Matt Jarvis is in the England squad.


----------



## Nige™

I thought the squad was announced tomorrow night? He deserves a spot though, that's for sure.


----------



## united_07

good to see other players getting a chance, and apparently carroll is in the squad as well, after being left out the u-21 squad. It would be good to see wilshere starting for england as well.


----------



## Tomkin

Karl Henry is a great player, he can get over competitive in a match and make the odd bad reckless challenge but when he was playing for Stoke I met him a couple of times and he was such a nice lad.

Can't waitttt for tomorrow, such an important game so hoping I leave the brit with a smile


----------



## reDREDD

Lampard is injured for another two to three weeks. Fuck.


----------



## Magsimus

Will be at St James tomorrow, hopefully we can finally sort our home form out. I'm not even going to try and predict our results anymore because it just can't be done.


----------



## Enigma

Lampard is the new Hargreaves, and Hargreaves is the new and even more invisible Liam Miller.


----------



## S-Mac

Looking forward to facing Arsenal would have liked it more if Fabregas wasnt playing but i think we could maybe get a draw if lucky.


----------



## Nige™

Enigma said:


> Lampard is the new Hargreaves, and Hargreaves is the new and even more invisible Liam Miller.


God yeah, the next Roy Keane. The last I heard of him was he was at Sunderland a few years back. I don't know where he is now.

Lampard could do with some time out. Didn't he set the record for the most consecutive outfield appearances in Premiership history in the last year or so?

Looking at who's missing from the U-21 squad, Jordan Henderson & Andy Carroll will be in the full squad. Phil Jones isn't there either but as much as I'd love to see him in there, I don't see it. I also saw Jay Bothroyd is in the prelim squad. Interesting one!


----------



## Magsimus

If Carroll is selected for England then I just hope he doesn't get Dean Ashton'd and pick up a serious injury. He'd do a good job for the team though, not that I care.


----------



## Enigma

Evra could play today, he was in training yesterday so hopefully he'll start. Rooney is back on Monday, so he'll be playing next week hopefully, which also happens to be my birthday. A hat-trick would be a nice present. :side:


----------



## Destiny

Should be an interesting game against Villa. Im hoping Villa get up because of my sports-bet, should be intriguing nonetheless. Liverpool is on at 4-30am down under, dont think i can do that


----------



## Silent Alarm

Just got ringside tickets for the Wrestlemania Revenge tour in April so a United win would really get this weekend off to a flying start . 
And a Chelsea loss, if thats not asking too much......and an Arsenal loss.............Liverpool too :side:.


----------



## Renegade™

Meh I dont care if Arsenal win or lose, just a win for us and a Chelsea loss will do me.

Anyone else been impressed with Squillaci? He was a bit of a random signing when I heard of it but he's been Arsenal's best defender this season (that's not the best compliment I guess) but I've really been impressed with him and he's a threat at set pieces too. Shrewd signing by Wenger, he and Vermaelen together could be the central pairing they've needed. Koscielny is a jobber and has a problem staying on the pitch 8*D, Djorou's been better than him this season.

Really hope Villa dont bring their shooting boots today, bar the last game they've been awful at finding the net so I'm quite confident.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nani's being an embarrassment at the moment. Get up and get on with it.

Shit Villa could have been up by 2!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

We've been shit so far, they deserve this goal. Bah.

EDIT: They deserved that one, too.


----------



## Foreshadowed

United have been awful. They've been good for the first 10 minutes and since then they've played absolutely shit.

Nani is an idiot and he is awful at free kicks, Park has lost the ball carelessly, our defence has been shaky and Berbatov and Hernandez have been mediocre.

By the way, I'm a long time United supporter but I've never posted in this thread until now. 

2-0 to Aston Villa now.


----------



## ßen1

2-0!!!!!

Our kids are coming through today.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That has got to be it. Elementary, but beautiful play for the second goal. Great night for Villa, and we are heading for United's first loss of the season unless we see something drastic.

EDIT- Might have to eat my words. What a game! Good finish from Macheda.

Double Edit- Crazy shit, all square now.


----------



## ßen1

2-1.

Macheda with a class finish.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Great strike by Macheda. After being somewhat overshadowed by Hernadez's season so far, he's put himself back on the map. We could sneak something out of this.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Come on United!

Good goal by Macheda.

Edit: 2-2! Nice goal Vidic. Finally, a good cross by Nani.


----------



## ßen1

Fucks sake. Vidic.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Vida you fucking beauty!

We don't deserve this, but at least it's the stuff of champions.


----------



## ßen1

5 minutes of stoppage time. Here we go. Lets absorb this pressure and take a point.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

On the balance of it, very happy to come out of this with an away point and still unbeaten. Fuck me that was hard to watch though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Well I'll say Villa deserved the win today. United turned the heat up intensely for the last 15, but they've been poor most of the half. Berbatov has been useless since the Liverpool hat trick. Impressed with Albrighton. He looked great and was sharp as hell on the right hand side. Overall, its still dropped points and hopefully Chelsea salvage 3 points tomorrow. Hard task it will be, with a lacking midfield.


----------



## Foreshadowed

That was heart racing.

Funny how United started off great in the first 10 minutes, played awful throughout until the final 10 minutes where they were fantastic. We didn't deserve the win but I'm glad we obtained the point.

It seems to be the norm now in a United game where they have a dull first half and a great second half of football.


----------



## Silent Alarm

:lmao daylight fucking robbery! We didn't deserve a thing from that match but I'll take a point after being 2 behind.
We were shocking for 80 minutes, Berbatov with another disgraceful performance, Nani shocking for 80 minutes and should have been sent off.
But we don't know when we're beat!


----------



## Enigma

Nerve-wracking, we still look desperately poor. 6 points behind now (assuming Chelsea win, which they will) isn't great but we've come behind from worse, I'm sort of quietly surprised at our season so far; it hasn't gone very well but we also haven't been dire and we're still hanging on at the top. It's going to be a long season if we don't start winning away from home though. Still unbeaten but that's a bittersweet feeling for me - too many draws. 

To conclude - meh, I was delighted with the turnaround but we looked so poor prior to that, I'm not really sure what to think. Berbatov's gone back to not doing much and Hernandez is looking more and more like an impact sub rather than a starter.

Edit - although I think he started against Stoke and got two goals there, so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about. I'll be glad to get Scholes/Giggs/Rooney back though.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

That's how unfair football can be, the young injury hit Villa side deserved all three points but Man U again pull a result out of their backsides. You have to admire Sir Alex for whatever he does to get his teams to do that over the years, always sending the fans back home to London (  ) with at least a point out of nothing.


----------



## united_07

Still a bad result for united, we now will probably go 6 points behind chelsea. Berbatov was terrible, hernandez wasnt much better. Nani needs to realise he isnt going to get a free kick when anyone touches him. Evra didnt look himself today. Obertan looked bright and it was a good finish form macheda.
Rooney might be coming back just at the right time.

Just hoping sunderland can take some points away from stamford bridge tomorrow, it would be good if welbeck could get a goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sky Sports saying Vidic should have been sent off for a second yellow for celebrating with the fans .
Should have won it in the end, Villa bottled it.


----------



## Enigma

And fuck me, how slow was Brown today? Slow to turn, never attempted to salvage posession if the ball was about to go out, he was disappointing.


----------



## ßen1

Silent Alarm said:


> Sky Sports saying Vidic should have been sent off for a second yellow for celebrating with the fans .
> Should have won it in the end, Villa bottled it.


Well for consistencys sake, he should have, since Young was booked. However, I don't think either should have been booked, so hey-ho.


----------



## united_07

FX™ said:


> Well for consistencys sake, he should have, since Young was booked. However, I don't think either should have been booked, so hey-ho.


well to be fair vidic wasnt going into the fans until brown jumped on his back and pushed in towards them, while young climbed over the barriers to get to them. But yeah i agree you shouldnt be booked for celebrating, unless you are doing it towards the opposition fans.


----------



## Kiz

I see Holloway's made 11 changes.

Good on him.


----------



## Rush

United were awful. didn't deserve anything from that game. Downing was all over Brown on that wing, excellent to watch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Oh hi Sticksy. If Liverpool lose to Stoke today, please kindly change your sig to "Tuncay and Kenwyne J: You can't ignore their girth" :side:


----------



## Rush

we're not going to lose so it isn't an option :side:


----------



## Kiz

Torres is sneaking a peak at Gerrard's girth in that pic.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gerrard doesn't have girth........not that I'd know :hmm:.


----------



## Renegade™

Edit: My bad, stupid interwbez conexion!~


----------



## Renegade™

Lol'erpool won't win today. They can't possibly handle of all Stoke's girth :side:

Lucky to draw today no doubt, Hernandez getting jobbed on the wing was stupid, he's a poacher pure and simple, not the Mexican Ronaldo. Berbatov has gone back to jobbing and sulking about every little thing, Wes got the run around today too but I'd rather see him stay in the RB spot as if that was O'Shea out there today, I can only shudder at the thought of how easily Downing could've raeped him.


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


> well to be fair vidic wasnt going into the fans until brown jumped on his back and pushed in towards them, while young climbed over the barriers to get to them. But yeah i agree you shouldnt be booked for celebrating, unless you are doing it towards the opposition fans.


Getting booked for taking your shirt off is a joke but going in to the crowd and winding up away fans you can understand as it can cause a surge of fans coming together. It can cause accidents to be fair. I didn't see either celebration, but if they went in to the crowd they should've been booked.

I don't like seeing bookings for celebrations, but they have to be sensible.

*Edit:* Fucking Bale. I knew he'd have a field day today. 

There's no point us going out for the second half. I don't know why Sam is taking Kalinic off. He's not had the service and has worked his socks off, doing well without any protection from the referee. Bringing Roberts on won't help. He needs the service too. So infuriating.


----------



## Nige™

0-0, 10 minutes to go. Off goes Tevez & on comes Barry! :lmao

*Edit:* Oops, double post. Sorry!


----------



## Joel

It's possibliy the worse unbeaten run I've ever seen, but that doesn't matter, as it's still unbeaten. No losses.

Didn't expect Villa to win at the beginning, so I'm still happy they managed to take some points from Man Utd. Make our draw there not so bad now. We MUST go 6 points ahead tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma

Barry on for Tevez?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## united_07

:lmao city, what was mancini thinking taking tevez off and putting on a defensive midfielder


----------



## Nige™

If Toure, De Jong & Milner were still on the pitch, it was insane!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fucking Mancini, what a defensive, negative bollocks.
Not that I'm complaining, keep up the good work at Man Shitty, Rob .

Oh well, at least my fantasy football team had a field day today :side:


----------



## Nige™

Rockhead said:


> Oh hi Sticksy. If Liverpool lose to Stoke today, please kindly change your sig to "Tuncay and Kenwyne J: You can't ignore their girth" :side:





Sticksy said:


> we're not going to lose so it isn't an option :side:


Yeah baby! Ricardo Fuller! Change that sig. If Stoke hold on of course.


----------



## Austin:316_UK

lolerplol


----------



## ColeStar

Hodgson has lots to answer for. This mess can't be blamed entirely upon Benitez. Roy is fortunate to be so popular with the British media.


----------



## Austin:316_UK

Liverpool fans will just blame man united as usual


----------



## Austin:316_UK

Lol 2 - 0

Liverpool - The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## united_07

ahh liverpool never fail to deliver the laughs


----------



## lic05

:lmao gotta love Liverpool...


----------



## Silent Alarm

It appears rumours of Liverpools resurgance have been greatly exaggerated .

"Hodgson Out!" I presume? :lmao


----------



## haribo

Sticksy can't ignore Ricardo Fuller's girth.


----------



## CGS

fpalm

How the hell did we go from beating Chelsea 2-0 to losing to Stoke 2 - 0

*sigh liverpool*


----------



## Red Dead

Austin:316_UK said:


> Liverpool fans will just blame man united as usual


As A Man United fan that's what I like about Liverpool fans so much, everytime they fuck up they keep on blaming united as usual. The Jelousy from them is surreal 

They also live on past truimphs too much, 80s this 90s that, I hope they keep that mentality as it will result in liverpool having 10 years of roy hodgson and an eventual run for the title - the N Power championsip title that is.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nige™ said:


> Yeah baby! Ricardo Fuller! Change that sig. If Stoke hold on of course.


Yes. Do it Sticks. 

I liked Jones's goal. I forgot who played the lovely ball to him, but it straight up split Caragher and Skrtel open.


----------



## The Monster

Enigma said:


> And fuck me, how slow was Brown today? Slow to turn, never attempted to salvage posession if the ball was about to go out, he was disappointing.


RB a real concern for me depth wise, O'Shea, Neville & Wes just look so slow there & just can handle any pace from the left winger & I don’t trust any of the 3 for any attacking threat, only Rafael there who can do both, but he keeps getting little injuries during any good run he gets into. 



Enigma said:


> Edit - although I think he started against Stoke and got two goals there, so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about. I'll be glad to get Scholes/Giggs/Rooney back though.


Agreed be nice to see those 3 back but also think your list is missing Antonio Valencia name, really glad to hear he be back in Feb/March & not May/June like first thought next year. 

Not sure what to make of today display against Aston Villa, happy with the result but not with the performance. We were shocking for most of the match but great in last 15 mins, it shouldn’t take us being 2-0 down with 75 mins on clock to do so something about going after Aston Villa though. To many draws are costing us, team & squad look very odd atm. Park & Carrick have a good game then have poor games today, there no middle ground, its very weird to see. You could say this is because the last 7 days of fixtures so could be tiredness but its not the first time this has happened this season to our players not just those 2. 

Think over next few summers team needs a serious looking into, its not so much the footballing side or tactics, cos attacking wise this seasons its been fine, defending still a worry though. But amount of players in the depth of the squad that continue to not perform which is costing us imo, not talking about 1 poor game or 2, im taking about a run of games over a set number of months where said player doesn’t perform to a high/good enough level, no one can do it every game that near impossible to do so which only really Ronaldo, Messi, Xavi & so on can do, which makes them so great as footballers, think SAF will in back of his mind be very concerned to see it keeps happening to same players, he wont continue to let it keep happening without him doing anything about it, really only 2 options which either you perform & or you leave. 

I could go down each player name in a long list & give my opinion on them but on the whole next summer I think a GK, RB, CM (x2), LW & CF need looking at, not going be a transfer muppet & list players who want & like and say there what were needing & he'll be a star at OT for sure, but I’ll stick to what been saying for few months now which is SAF will spend in 2011 summer regardless of if Giggs & Scholes stay for 1 more year (Don’t think Neville or VDS will though btw)

Not ranting here btw, im really chuffed we managed to get a point against Villa, cos we didn’t deserve it, but im trying to be realistic whilst viewing this all as opnely as i possibly can, not even saying we going sign likes of Sergio Aguero for mega money or that we should/could, but pointing out the area’s which need to be looked into imo.

Anyway moving on to the league & the fixtures, up next is 3 must win games before we face our 2 League Title challengers, with next 2 being at OT which is a boost, which starts with Wigan then Blackburn then we travel away to Blackpool, 3 games we should be looking at to get all 9 points, then like I said we got to face Arsenal at home then we go to the Bridge to take on Chelsea. So next 5 games in league are very important, we can’t keep drawing games away from home & we need to stay with Chelsea before we face them in mid December. 

I still think we can challenge & win the League title but were not helping ourselves; the plus side is we should have everyone back fit apart from Hargreaves & Valencia before December which will only help us imo. The League title not won in November but you still want to stay with the leaders none the less but Chelsea can be 6 points ahead by tomorrow evening which imo they will be. 

Chelsea next 4 games before we face them are very tough imo, which is why i think we we still have a very real & good chance of winning this League after Sunderland game they have 2 tough games away from home on the bounce first up is Birmingham & then Newcastle, followed by home game against Everton then got small matter of London derby when they travel to WHL for the match against Spurs. 

So its not over yet is what im saying but still I'd rather not give Chelsea such a head start even this early in to the season, i still believe it be a very tight race for the Premier League Title come April/May which could go either way but that Arsenal & Chelsea game/s may be key to where it all pans out for us next month & again in late April/early May in 2011. Will be very intense i would guess, looking forward to it.


----------



## Destiny

Expected a draw in all seriousness, but wasn't suprised with the loss. In all honesty. We really aren't far away from top four, so im not too bothered at the moment. We have to beat West Ham at home next week.

Glad Man City and United drew. Cmon Chelsea :side:


----------



## Kiz

Oh shit Sticksy. Never doubt the Woy.

City playing defensive bullshit again. What's the point of buying strikers if you're not gonna fucking use them? Only need one holding midfielder in Toure, have Silva and Johnson create the supply to Tevez and Balotelli/Adebayor. They have so much attacking power, yet refuse to use it. Pathetic.

Ironically, they have the same amount of points now then at the same stage of last season. Good to see Mancini has improved the situation so much.


----------



## Renegade™

Odds on Mancini getting sacked before xmas must be excellent right now.


----------



## Kiz

Not sure who'd replace him though.


----------



## Nige™

Chain Gang solider said:


> fpalm
> 
> How the hell did we go from beating Chelsea 2-0 to losing to Stoke 2 - 0
> 
> *sigh liverpool*


Because Stoke are a damn competitive team and there's the possibility that the Liverpool players shared that same arrogance as some of the supporters will have.

Beating Chelsea last week is gone, done. It's a different game and Stoke at the Britannia are a tough challenge for anyone. Simple really!


----------



## Joel

Kizza said:


> Not sure who'd replace him though.


That's probably the only reason he still has a job. There is no available top manager out there atm.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hiddink is there, isn't he? He's with Turkey I think but if Shitty offered enough money..........


----------



## Renegade™

Hiddink and Riijkard are both un attached to clubs atm I think, sure there's a few others.


----------



## Desecrated

Hiddink doesn't quit in the middle of contracts. At least from what I can recall/was told. Riijkard is the only big, avalible name out there but hasn't had a great record since leaving Barcelona.

Only hope for City, is Mancini will change his philosophy.

Nice to see Spurs back to winning, Bale is in amazing formn. Van der Vaart has been an amazing signing for them also, great playmaker with abillity to create some amazing set-pieces. Hopefully they can push for a 5th place at the least. 4th is pretty unlikely.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Didn't Arsenal beat Everton by 6 last year at Goodison? Can't see anything but 3 points for Arsenal here, they've been good away from here this year.
Chelsea vs. Sunderland, no chance for Sunderland. Terry won't get sent off for violent conduct and Welbeck won't score a hat-trick. Definitely not, no chance that will happen :side:.

0-1 Arsenal, Sagna. Fucking awful from Howard to leave a shot in from that angle.


----------



## CGS

Nige™ said:


> Because Stoke are a damn competitive team and there's the possibility that the Liverpool players shared that same arrogance as some of the supporters will have.
> 
> Beating Chelsea last week is gone, done. It's a different game and Stoke at the Britannia are a tough challenge for anyone. Simple really!


But while Stoke are a competitive team anyway you look at it Chelsea > Stoke with Stoke being a Midtable team in reality. We really should have done better against them. Good win for Stoke though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Stoke had a confidence boost after beating Birmingham late on during the week while Liverpool hit another bump drawing with Wigan. Plus Stoke were up for it (just like they are against all the big names) and Liverpool didn't show up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

And you can also blame Chelsea under performing in that game. :argh:

It was always gonna be Arsenal's day. I haven't been as impressed with Everton as I was last season. They need another Donovan loan in my opinion. :side:


----------



## Nige™

Chain Gang solider said:


> But while Stoke are a competitive team anyway you look at it Chelsea > Stoke with Stoke being a Midtable team in reality. We really should have done better against them. Good win for Stoke though.


Yeah Chelsea > Stoke but you have to play the games. It doesn't matter how good a team is, if almost any team in the Premiership has an off day, they can lose. You can't take any game for granted. You have to win the points on the day if you're a top team like Chelsea or a mid-table team like Stoke.

Anyone can see that Stoke are a damn good team at home. Just look at their record there since they got promoted. I think they had top 4 home form in their first year. Liverpool might've been Chelsea last week but it's clear Chelsea have dipped in recent weeks. It's a shitty attitude to have that you should just beat a mid table team like Stoke. It's probably why Liverpool have never won the Premiership. They can beat the big teams but don't get the job done against others.


----------



## united_07

Ivanovic should have been off then, welbeck would have been through on goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Thats absolute fucking bullshit, Ivanovic should have been sent off. How the ref didn't give him a red is incredible. Fucking joke of a decision.

edit: Chelsea 0-1 Sunderland. Fucking justice. beautiful goal. C'MON SUNDERLAND!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Not a very good first half performance by Chelsea. Sunderland could have scored about 3 goals. And as I'm typing they score a goal. I hate this midfield of Mikel, Zhirkov, and Ramires. Its not working. Too bad its gonna be that way for the rest of the month. If we don't turn up in the second half than its definite dropped points.

With Ivanovic almost being sent off, this could have been even more worse.


----------



## united_07

what a goal, chelsea are hanging on here really, sunderland could of had at least 2 or 3


----------



## Joel

When Cech is your best player at home, something is wrong. When Onuoha dribbles past your whole defence and scores, something is fucking wrong.

Sort it out!


----------



## ßen1

Quality goal by Onouha. No fucking idea how Ivanovic wasn't off. If you see the incident, like he did, how can you give anything else?


----------



## Magsimus

Good goal unfortunately, come on Chelsea sort it out. Can't have Sunderland going back above the Toon.


----------



## ßen1

ASAMOAH GYAN! 2-0 <3


----------



## Silent Alarm

0-2!!! GYAN!


----------



## united_07

cmon sunderland, dont bottle it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Clearly the most shit performance by Chelsea this season. I can't remember one attempt that was close. I expect something similar against Birmingham next week, at most a draw. Too many defensive and midfield injuries, and general mediocrity from the 10 (besides Cech) on pitch.


----------



## ßen1

Ashley Cole fucking up? LOVE IT. 

3-0


----------



## Silent Alarm

One of the best team performances of the season by Sunderland today. Bothroyd got called up and Welbeck didn't? :lmao

:lmao at the rentie fans booing their own team.


----------



## united_07

GET IN! nice one sunderland, and great performance from welbeck and he deserved his goal. Hopefully he makes the breakthrough at united when he comes back from his loan.


----------



## Joel

Silent Alarm said:


> :lmao at the rentie fans booing their own team.


God, you're so fucking annoying.

Can't say much accept props to Sunderland. They were up for it and by FAR the better team.

Never seen Chelsea look so disjointed yet. Doesn't matter how many players we were missing, to get beat 3-0 at home, have the least shots and get outplayed is not good enough. Bad performance from botht the team and the manager (who made some questionnable decisions.

Bah. No much else can be said. As long as a performance like this doesn't happen again - especially in the Champions League - then we have to move forward.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Joel said:


> God, you're so fucking annoying.


Boo hoo, chin up 8*D.









Still top of the league though


----------



## Evo

Who were those players wearing Chelsea uniforms?

I was waiting for the real Blues to show up all game.

Major props to Sunderland for how they handled things. They certainly took advantage.


----------



## Joel

One thing I do find funny is according to Travis Bickle, we're better off without Terry and Lampard in the team.

Errrrr... Right.

Hate to say it, but Drogba is starting to look his age  Service was gash today to him, but I'm not just basing it on this game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

What about the whole Wilkins situation? Apparently he was well liked by Chelsea players so getting rid of him might have unsettled some? 

Or it could just be no Lampard, Terry and Alex.


----------



## Joel

Nah, I don't think Wilkins has anything to do with the result. He was liked, but come on, how many different managers have these guys been through at the club? No Terry, Alex, Lampard and a Drogba not even 50% of the player he was last season is a big reason, but ultimately I don't really want to take anything away from Sunderland. They were just better than us on the day.

You're still annoying :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

No Essien either.


I don't care :side:.


----------



## Joel

Through his own stupidity. But good point.

You should. My opinion is 99% fact. Ask Rafa :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Wilkins leaving had to have an impact on the club. It was a huge shock to see him leave, the sheer fact that he's an Italian speaker made him a benefit to the team, let alone his coaching ability.

I wonder if Oliver Holt still thinks Chelsea are going to win the league pretty much by default this year. It reminds me of the 90s, when everyone was a bit shit, but United were often less terrible. Quality wise, this season's not been a patch on previous years. Entertainment wise, it's great.


----------



## Evo

All I know is I wanted to strangle Zhirkov and Anelka for wasting maybe 10-15 wide open chances. And for the first time all season, I really wished we could just end that loan to Wolves and put Mancienne back out there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think Essien being there may have made the game different. Hey, it could have been more like the game against Fulham midweek. But yeah, we were definitely missing Terry. Paulo Ferreira is a shit center back I think, and Ivanovic wasn't much better today. I will go out and say the defense had a horrible game. Bosingwa was okay, he made strides forward but nothing much to see. More than anything we need Lampard back, I hate getting excited only to hear he's out again.

I wasn't really a fan of Wilkins leaving. Not a good start without him anyways.


----------



## Joel

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Wilkins leaving had to have an impact on the club. It was a huge shock to see him leave, the sheer fact that he's an Italian speaker made him a benefit to the team, let alone his coaching ability.


He was a good guy and everyone at the club liked him, but he is no Steve Clarke. They could have been a little effect, but a 3-0 loss at home? Nah, I don't think so.



EvoLution™ said:


> All I know is I wanted to strangle Zhirkov and Anelka for wasting maybe 10-15 wide open chances. And for the first time all season, I really wished we could just end that loan to Wolves and put Mancienne back out there.


Bruma is a better player than Mancienne and he was just sat there on the bench, while a right back - and not a very good one at that - was playing in his position at CB. I don't know what Carlo was thinking there.

Still can't believe he brought off Malouda. Just cause Mancini is making an ass of himself, you don't have to follow suit!


----------



## Magsimus

So techically we're 7 goals better than Chelsea... right? :side:


----------



## Evo

Joel said:


> Bruma is a better player than Mancienne and he was just sat there on the bench, while a right back - and not a very good one at that - was playing in his position at CB. I don't know what Carlo was thinking there.
> 
> Still can't believe he brought off Malouda. Just cause Mancini is making an ass of himself, you don't have to follow suit!


I'm talking Mancienne in addition to Bruma, though. Things were so bad out there today that I was wishing for both of them.

And bringing Malouda off, I couldn't believe that. Zhirkov should've made way, and that's an easy friggin' decision.

Ancelotti said post-match that he "wasn't impressed," but he didn't exactly have the best day, either. Today was just one of those days.


----------



## ColeStar

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I wonder if Oliver Holt still thinks Chelsea are going to win the league pretty much by default this year.


Holt talks a lot of nonsense, but I'm with him on that one. I'm still sure that Chelsea will take the title this season.



EvoLution™ said:


> And for the first time all season, I really wished we could just end that loan to Wolves and put Mancienne back out there.


Things have got that bad, huh?

Good weekend for us Gooners anyway.


----------



## Joel

EvoLution™ said:


> I'm talking Mancienne in addition to Bruma, though. Things were so bad out there today that I was wishing for both of them.
> 
> And bringing Malouda off, I couldn't believe that. Zhirkov should've made way, and that's an easy friggin' decision.
> 
> Ancelotti said post-match that he "wasn't impressed," but he didn't exactly have the best day, either. Today was just one of those days.


Fair do's. Seeing as Ivanovic didn't have a clue today, I can see where you're coming from.

Got to give credit to Cech today. Since the injury he has been suspect at times, but recently he has been getting back in to that world class from. He let in three today, but without him it could have been six or seven.

I didn't even realise you are a Chelsea fan, EvoLution. I saw when you had Drogba in your signature, but I never thought anything of it. Good stuff.


----------



## Evo

ColeStar said:


> Things have got that bad, huh?


Today they did, anyway. I used to just have the general viewpoint of not needing Mancienne with a full squad, but my mindset certainly changed today. Even with a fully healthy squad, he might be nice to have around. Then again, even if we did have him, no guarantees that Carlo would've used him.


Joel said:


> Fair do's. Seeing as Ivanovic didn't have a clue today, I can see where you're coming from.
> 
> Got to give credit to Cech today. Since the injury he has been suspect at times, but recently he has been getting back in to that world class from. He let in three today, but without him it could have been six or seven.
> 
> I didn't even realise you are a Chelsea fan, EvoLution. I saw when you had Drogba in your signature, but I never thought anything of it. Good stuff.


No kidding, and I'm a pretty big fan of Ivanovic normally.

Cech deserves a ton of credit. After all, he was just about the only Chelsea player playing any football.

And yeah, I'm a die-hard Chelsea fan. Have been for maybe 10-12 years or so (which is when I first discovered Premiership and got hooked), and Chelsea just appealed to me for some reason. I was a kid, so I'm not really sure what it was about them. But I usually don't venture onto this part of the site very often. But today, oh man, I needed to vent. Haha. I'll probably stick around, though.


----------



## S-Mac

Well done to Sunderland well deserved victory today abit gutted we lost but a loss to Arsenal isnt that bad for us hopefully we rebound next week.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

ColeStar said:


> Holt talks a lot of nonsense, but I'm with him on that one. I'm still sure that Chelsea will take the title this season.


Oh absolutely, they're unquestionably the favourites and rightly so. I'm just consistently bewildered by his writing off very good teams and acting like there's no competition this year, or indeed last.

The conspiracy theorist in me would hint that maybe, with the Sun boycott, the Mirror may be trying to appeal to the Scouse pound, especially seeing as Holt's quite reasonable as a TV pundit. Oh wait, I've read Derek McGovern's column, that's exactly what the Mirror are doing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

nice to see arsenal isn't the only top club to lose matches at home they should win.

how does it feel!?


----------



## The Monster

The Monster said:


> I still think we can challenge & win the League title but were not helping ourselves; the plus side is we should have everyone back fit apart from Hargreaves & Valencia before December which will only help us imo. *The League title not won in November but you still want to stay with the leaders none the less but Chelsea can be 6 points ahead by tomorrow evening which imo they will be.*


Yeah what a prediction that was which I made yestoday evening, got that spot on didn’t I? *Shakes head* 

What a performance from Sunderland though, that was fantastic, played game against Chelsea perfectly, closed them down all over pitch, bags of energy, work rate and passing game to kill Chelsea off when they attacked, deserved the 3-0 win.

Welbeck getting MotM is fair but Jordan Henderson that kid looks the real deal, heard lots rave reviews about this kid but there clearly something very good worth looking into there. His still raw & very rough around the edges at times but potential is vast but got the talent already to, made CM role his own today was so easy for him, good user of ball, good passing, buckets of energy & pace to go box to box, thing liked about him most of all was at times he was telling his team mates where ball should & can go, where free man was, but he always available if player wanted to play the ball to him in middle of the park, never dropped do deep or to far forward always available, if your 20 year old & your doing that then hats defiantly something looking at not first time his done i nor will be last time either. Not shocked to see Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea, Man City, Man Utd for example looking at him, hope he does for England.

That point yestoday against Aston Villa may be more vital then first thought, 3 points is the gap between us in 3rd & Chelsea in 1st, I’ve already said in this thread how big & tough next 6 games that Chelsea play are. Just incase anyone missed it, goes (in order) like this:

Birmingham Away
Newcastle Away
Everton Home
Spurs Away
Man Utd Home
Arsenal Away

Don’t know what Chelsea fans think they will get from these 6 games/18 available Points, without being objective or anything what will say is that’s pretty damn tough 6 games, of course 2 Champions League games are sandwiched in-between the Birmingham & Newcastle away games (Zilina home) as well as having to face Marseille in-between Everton ho & Spurs away but Chelsea are already through to the knock out stage so that will only help them in the league imo.


----------



## Evo

It really depends on the Chelsea squad getting their heads on straight. They were undoubtedly a bit flustered by injuries and the departure of Ray Wilkins, but they need to overcome that mentally as they enter this tough stretch. Essien is out two more games, and I'm guessing Terry and Alex will return soon. Chelsea should be used to being without Lampard, so that shouldn't hinder them, although obviously he'll be a mental advantage for them when he finally does return.

Personally, I think that with a proper attitude, Chelsea is a good enough team to come out of that stretch with their top position intact. But Chelsea is also a good enough team to beat themselves. It all depends on the approach, really.


----------



## reDREDD

Man, fuck football, I'm switching back to wrestling. Atleast then you pretty much always know whos gonna be winning.

Honestly, whats up with all the injuries? Every major team is getting their asses handed to them. Where is the domination? The days of invincible arsenal. Treble winning Inter. Super Barca. Nowadays with every fucking player injured every big team is getting an ass whooping. I mean its more competitive sure, but come on, DOMINATION!.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The footballing weekend in emoticons:

Aston Villa 1-0 Man Utd 
Aston Villa 2-0 Man Utd  fpalm
Aston Villa 2-1 Man Utd :frustrate 
Aston Villa 2-2 Man Utd 

Tevez subbed for Barry  :lmao

Liverpool lose  

Arsenal win :frustrate

Chelsea lose


----------



## Renegade™

Man City :lmao x a billion

Chelsea :lmao x a billion

Lulzerpool :lmao x a billion

Sums it up for me.


----------



## dR1

rofl Man Utd and Chelsea. Theres clearly something about the Wilkins thing that effected Chelsea, you don't get raped that badly otherwise, it's not as if it was a bad squad, with the exception of Ferreira at CB, it was a team that should win most games. Definitely something going on backstage. But rofl at Man Utd not taking advantage of Chelseas recent awfulness, they come out of it still three points behind, at least it gets the other 3 back in the hunt for a bit, before they fade off again because they aren't that great.


----------



## Renegade™

Chelsea aren't great either, there is no stand out great team atm. They rolled a bunch of easy teams and now they've gotten a few challenges, they're showing the level they're really at.


----------



## dR1

Chelsea are the clear stand out team in the Premiership. It's not really even debatable, the fact they've lost twice in their last 3 games and are still 2 points clear proves this. Then it's Urd, Arsenal and City mashed up, but because Fergie isn't as mental as Wenger and Mancini isn't suited to the Premiership, it gives Utd the slight edge. Chelsea could lose all their games against their fellow big teams, but because they can beat the smaller teams more consistently and in better fashion, it just glosses over it for them.


----------



## Renegade™

Chelsea have been shite for a few weeks, they're not the "force" they were earlier in the year, and atm they're far from the stand out team. There isn't one right now, tho I'm sure one will shape as the season progresses.


----------



## dR1

At the moment obviously not, that'd probably be someone like Bolton or something, but were not talking at the moment, were talking overall, and Chelsea are the stand out team. You can be a blind Man Utd fan all you want, but it won't change the facts, I'd much prefer Arsenal or Utd to win the title, but they'd need a lot of luck from Chelsea fucking things up for that to happen, luckily Roman has given them some by sacking Wilkins, he was extremely liked by most.


----------



## reDREDD

You know something has gone wrong when Park Ji Sung is your hero.

Then again, you also know something has gone deeply wrong when you lose 3-0 to Sunderland.


----------



## Liam Miller

Listening to talk sport radio earlier and holyshit i thought chelsea fans could not getting anymore retarded but the host took the cake, banging on about how chelsea will be out the title race by xmas and do not stand a chance of winning the champions league. typical muppetry from the so called "fans".

you lost and are still top, good job some of these chelsea supporters weren't fans before roman came in.


----------



## reDREDD

I dont think anyone can predict who's winning the Champion's League. Its too chaotic at the moment. Too many of the big team's flaws have been exposed.


----------



## Silent Alarm

A pundit said on SSN earlier that Wilkins was the link between the players and ''the fierce dictator'' Ancelotti.
How the fuck is Ancelotti a dictator? He's actually likeable, which is a rare quality in most managers.


----------



## Joel

It seems he's a bit too nice at times.

About the stand out team topic; I agree with Renegade that there is no stand out team in the Premier League. We're not as consistent as we were under Mourinho and Man Utd aren't the same force without Ronaldo. I still think both teams are a level above Arsenal, who are a level above Man City and Tottenham.


----------



## reDREDD

In the Premier League chances are its gonna end like last season. Chelsea may not be kicking ass left and right but its not like any team has any real chance of usurping them. United are undefeated but are the lacking the magic they need to capitalize. Arsenal are still too injury prone. City have not developed properly into an actual 'team'. And then we have Liverpool and Tottenham, who while good, just dont have what it takes.

The Champion's League is the real question. Barca? Real? Milan? Which is it? Its anyone's ball game at this point.


----------



## dR1

Well theres only two teams with a chance of winning the CL because they are so far above the rest it's stupid. Theres 4 teams in with a chance of winning the Premiership, so how is the CL the real question?


----------



## reDREDD

Dunno. The Premier League right now is looking like a contest of who can screw up the worst and still maintain their spot. Atleast some CL matches have been exciting.


----------



## The Monster

Bloomberg are reporting that



> Manchester United’s owners agreed to pay off a payment-in-kind loan worth about 220 million pounds ($353 million), according to a corporate filing by the English soccer club.
> 
> Red Football Joint Venture Ltd. will “prepay 100 percent from the outstanding loan on Nov 22” the team’s parent company said. The document, called a voluntary free-payment notice, was signed Joel Glazer, co-chairman of Red Football, and was sent to the holders of the loan. Philip Townsend, a spokesman for Manchester United, declined to comment.
> 
> The Glazer family, which also runs the National Football League’s Tampa Bay Buccaneers, bought the 18-time English soccer champion in 2005. United supporters have protested against owners because of the debt they’ve added to the team. The Glazers were shouldering 16.25 percent annual interest charges on the PIK debt because of concern they’d face fans’ anger if they used the soccer club’s cash to pay off the loans.
> 
> The Glazers aren’t going to take any money out of the club to pay down the debt. With PIK loans, interest rolls up annually and increases the amount owed.
> 
> The Glazers bought the 18-time English champion for 790 million pounds. In January, they converted a bank loan secured against the team into a 526 million-pound bond. Under the bond’s terms, the Glazers could make a one-time withdrawal of 70 million pounds from the club to pay down the PIK loan.
> 
> Anti-Glazer protests increased after details of how the owners were financing the once debt-free club were revealed in the bond prospectus. Thousands of supporters took to wearing the green and gold colors of the team’s original incarnation, and a group led by Jim O’Neill, chairman of Goldman Sachs Asset Management, emerged as a potential buyer.
> 
> The PIK loan issued in August 2006 to Red Football Joint Venture is held by fewer than 10 investors, mainly hedge funds. The facility started out as a 138 million-pound loan, accruing annual interest of 14.25 percent. That rose to 16.25 percent after the club breached a debt-to-earnings ratio agreement. The Glazers bought back between 15 and 20 percent of the loan in 2008.
> 
> The PIK loan to United was due to mature in 2017. If the Glazers had held the debt until then, they would have owed almost 600 million pounds at the current interest rate, according to Bloomberg calculations.
> 
> On Oct. 8, the team announced a record loss of 83.6 million pounds for the year ending June 30. Much of that was attributable to interest payments and costs related to replacing long-term bank debt with the bond. Sales reached a record 286 million pounds.
> 
> Since the Glazers’ purchase, United has won three domestic league titles and took the Champions League in 2008.
> 
> The club has increased revenue from various sources since the takeover, notably in commercial operations. A London-based sales team has negotiated sponsorship and partnership deals in industry sectors across the world.
> 
> United is currently third in the Premier League, three points behind leader Chelsea and one behind Arsenal.



Well I’ve thought for awhile that the Glazers would pay off there own PIK debts at some point before the interest of 16.25% really started to snowball to much, was only matter of when & with what? The when is the 22nd of this month the with what is unknown though, if there true to their word & don’t take out money from club which can only be a 75-95 Million of the 165M available in transfer kitty, then still have to some how gather 100 plus million from somewhere else, I know the next finical reports come out tomorrow morning so keep an eye on that. 

Anyway don’t want to be a doom & gloom Glazer guy so going move onto Wigan game, thinking Rooney will be back for this & imo he will start the team for the game will look something like this. (Obviously there international so anything can happen injury wise but think if all fit that will indeed be the starting 11)

VDS
Rafael Rio Vidic Evra
Nani Scholes Carrick Giggs
Rooney Berbatov


----------



## Joel

dR1 said:


> Well theres only two teams with a chance of winning the CL because they are so far above the rest it's stupid. Theres 4 teams in with a chance of winning the Premiership, so how is the CL the real question?


A LOT can change between now and February. And the best team doesn't always win the Champions League. Turning up for 7 games is a lot easier than turning up for 38. Liverpool in 2005 and Milan in 2007 can attest for this.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

If we were going with current form at this very instant, I would say Barca or Real to win CL. Both have found a wave of consistency at the moment in La Liga. But obviously a prediction for CL right now doesn't mean much.

I read Petr Cech played down the loss being caused by Ray Wilkins leaving. I think Malouda came out and said something similar too. I'll believe them. Hopefully Chelsea have a strong performance next week at Birmingham.


----------



## reDREDD

Real's turnaround is nothing short of stunning. Never thought I'd see those guys actually working as a unit.

Then again, I never thought I'd see Treble winning Inter go down so hard and so fast.


----------



## Nige™

redeadening said:


> Real's turnaround is nothing short of stunning. Never thought I'd see those guys actually working as a unit.
> 
> Then again, I never thought I'd see Treble winning Inter go down so hard and so fast.


One common denominator. . . The Special One. It's no coincidence that Real have become a solid unit and Inter have slipped since he went to Madrid.

I'm very happy to see Rafa struggling. Big headed git.


----------



## Renegade™

Saying only 2 teams have a realistic shot of winning the CL is hilarious. Real, Barca, Chelsea, Utd, Inter, AC, Bayern could all easily do it. Dont forget Bayern have been without Ribery and Robben and at times either Demechelis or Van Buyten at the back, Utd have Rooney to come back and are always a threat in the Champs league, AC have gotten some nerve about them now to add to their wonderful attacking options, Real have Jose, Barca are Barca, Inter are still a damn fine squad, decimated atm by injuries but even then its a facht that Rafa's tactics suit the Champions League well and of course if Chelsea have their strongest side available too then they'll be in with a shout. Even if Arsenal can get Squillaci and Vermaelen playing together consistently and keep their best players injury free they're in with a shout too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I didn't say only two teams have a realistic shot of winning the league. I said right now Real and Barca look the best.


----------



## Renegade™

^ I was talking about DR1's silly comment, I didn't even realise yours 8*D


----------



## dR1

Joel said:


> A LOT can change between now and February. And the best team doesn't always win the Champions League. Turning up for 7 games is a lot easier than turning up for 38. Liverpool in 2005 and Milan in 2007 can attest for this.


Yeah but there hasn't been two teams THIS dominant and above the rest for a long long time(last time was probably 1994 with Milan and Barca, and shock horror, they both inevitably played each other in the final). And Milan were like the best team in 2007, so don't know what you're getting at there.

Inter won't win it again, because they won it because of Jose more than the team. The only team stopping Barca is the Madrid, Madrid might lose to someone that isn't Barca, but I doubt it. It's between two teams, the English clubs stand NO chance, maybe Chelsea if they have their first team playing when they face Barca/Madrid. If you honestly think it's between more than 2 teams, you are crazy, Inter/Bayern/Man Utd/Arsenal/Spurs/Lyon all stand no chance, they simply aren't good enough, Inter because of a manager, the others because they simply aren't good enough.


----------



## Renegade™

I will gladly bake you some humble pie at seasons end.


----------



## reDREDD

Bayern is 6th in the Bundesliga. WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING?


----------



## Renegade™

They've had injuries to cope with, two weeks ago they only had 3 or 4 out of 7 bench spots filled, it was that bad. Kroos was playing as a left winger, Tymotschuck was in CB, they were all over the place. That and Dortmund have been teh sex in Germany so far.


----------



## Joel

dR1 said:


> Yeah but there hasn't been two teams THIS dominant and above the rest for a long long time(last time was probably 1994 with Milan and Barca, and shock horror, they both inevitably played each other in the final). And Milan were like the best team in 2007, so don't know what you're getting at there.
> 
> Inter won't win it again, because they won it because of Jose more than the team. The only team stopping Barca is the Madrid, Madrid might lose to someone that isn't Barca, but I doubt it. It's between two teams, the English clubs stand NO chance, maybe Chelsea if they have their first team playing when they face Barca/Madrid. If you honestly think it's between more than 2 teams, you are crazy, Inter/Bayern/Man Utd/Arsenal/Spurs/Lyon all stand no chance, they simply aren't good enough, Inter because of a manager, the others because they simply aren't good enough.


Are you nuts? Milan the best in 2007? They scraped a 4th in Serie A. They put each and every one of their eggs in the Champions League basket and were lucky Kaka was laying the best football of his life. They were in no way the best team in Europe.

At the moment you can say it is between two teams, but what is the point about speaking about what form teams are in now, when there is still three months till the real competition starts? It's pointless.

If Ronaldo or Messi injures their knee in January, you're going to change your tune quickly. There is too much time in between now and the last 16 to say that only two can win.


----------



## Renegade™

He's either on a wum or he really is that stupid. I fail to see how two teams who monopolise La Liga, which is becoming nothing more than a sunny SPL, and neither of them have been unstoppable this season either, are the only two teams in with a shot. Not many gave Bayern and Lyon chances at beating Utd and Real last season, anything is possible and as Joel said we're ages away from the knock out rounds even commencing.


----------



## Desecrated

Bayern not topping the German league is expected. About half their first team played in the World Cup final weekend, and if memory serves correctly, the German League Cup was around 2 weeks later. Probably not a cup Louis van Gaal cares about though. Add that Robben is made of plastic, Schweinsteiger, Mueller, Lahm, Bommel needed a rest from playing almost all games of the competition. Van Gaal will get them back into gear before its too late though. Doubt Dortmund will make a complete resurgence, they will start stumbling soon.

Real Madrid and Barcelona are the obvious picks. Best quality squads in Europe, best coaches. Inter aren't going to make it with Benitez. Chelsea, possible. Manchester United, nah. Spurs/Arsenal, very unlikely. AC Milan, in my opinion, would knock Madrid/Barcelona out, but wouldn't win. Bayern, possible, I can see them win but not knock out Madrid/Barcelona, Lyon have taken some steps back since mid-00. Think those are the only possibillities to win the title.

But, its November, any of those predictions can change by a player getting injured. Going to pick Madrid, Bayern then Chelsea to win in that order.


----------



## dR1

Joel said:


> Are you nuts? Milan the best in 2007? They scraped a 4th in Serie A. They put each and every one of their eggs in the Champions League basket and were lucky Kaka was laying the best football of his life. They were in no way the best team in Europe.
> 
> At the moment you can say it is between two teams, but what is the point about speaking about what form teams are in now, when there is still three months till the real competition starts? It's pointless.
> 
> If Ronaldo or Messi injures their knee in January, you're going to change your tune quickly. There is too much time in between now and the last 16 to say that only two can win.


Ignore the league standings when it comes to that Milan team, they were clearly more bothered by the CL than the League, and when it came to the CL between 03-07, they were easily the best team suited to it(not the outright best as you had Chelsea and Barca as well, still none on the same level as the current Madrid/Barca teams), I've always said Ancelotti doesn't deserve the praise he got from his time there for resting players so often in the league for the CL, but he cleared that up by winning the double quite nicely in his first year at Chelsea, I still don't think he's on Fergie/Mourinho level, but another couple of solid seasons, and he'll be close, that Milan team was a beast for the CL.

I don't care about injuries, that doesn't really matter, if they get injured, maybe I will, maybe I won't, those teams are so deep that they should still beat everyone else regardless. Using IF's is a discussion killer, since it's stupid. Barca have been missing Xavi(more key to how they work than Messi, look how bad they are without him compared to without Messi) and have still been getting it done. They are clearly the two best teams in the world right now, and by a HUGE distance.



> He's either on a wum or he really is that stupid. I fail to see how two teams who monopolise La Liga, which is becoming nothing more than a sunny SPL, and neither of them have been unstoppable this season either, are the only two teams in with a shot. Not many gave Bayern and Lyon chances at beating Utd and Real last season, anything is possible and as Joel said we're ages away from the knock out rounds even commencing.


No one really thought Man Utd or Real had a real shot of winning it last year either(Real because of their coach/not a team yet, Utd well because...well they weren't good enough). Going into the season, Barca, Chelsea and Inter were the favorites in most neutral discussions, and guess what? The eventual winner knocked the other two out of those three. Barca were probably the true standout, but you can never ever write off a Mourinho team thats stacked and is a damn good defensive unit. Now Barca have improved, Real have improved and have the best manager, and everyone else have gone backwards, well except Arsenal, who've slightly gone forwards, but not enough to win the premiership, yet alone the CL.


What's the point in discussing/predicting shit if people are going to use the IF card when they can't make a legit comeback? Come on. Why would I troll, I'd always prefer an English team to win the CL over any other nation(why the hell wouldn't i?), but I'm not going to lie to myself because of it. I wanted England to win the world cup, but I didn't delude myself into thinking they had a chance, oh by the way, I won a bet on predicting the final in that BEFORE the world cup, that was a nice profit. Bettings a great money maker when you're a neutral 

Sports a great thing, because IF's do change things alot sometimes, but it's everyone needing the big if's rather than Madrid/Barca, they could win the CL without one of Xavi or Messi and Ronaldo or Alonso.....you're probably looking at fluke goals/sending offs to cost them. But even that rarely stops Barca.


----------



## Joel

I don't think anyone thinks your trolling. But I just think (and maybe others, but I only speak for myself) it's pretty damn ridiculous to write off possibly four other teams who have a real chance to go all the way.

Sure Barca and Madrid are looking impressive right now. But come on. La Liga lost a lot of respect last season. Barca on 99 points, Madrid on 96 and third place Valencia on 71 points. 25 point gap. That league is seriously becoming a joke. And this season isn't going to be much of a difference. The only games that matter in that league is Madrid vs Barcelona. That is where the league is won and lost. Each team's 36 other games mean jack shit. 

So no, I refuse to say that one of them will definitely win the CL, when their domestic competition is becoming non existent.

Milan done well in the CL because as you said they were built for that competition. They didn't have the squad for 38 games, so they had to settle for trying to be the best in 7. That doesn't prove you are the best. Barca in 06, Man Utd in 08, Barca again in 09 and Inter in 10 proved they were the best team with no arguement needed because they were able to win their league and also win the CL (in Barca (09) and Inter's case the domestic cup too).


----------



## dR1

How is it ridiculous? Going into the world cup, alot were saying the exact same thing(including me) I am about Madrid/Barca about Spain, and it was right. Jesus, I didn't think anyone stood a chance since like 2009, again the team is so deep and brilliant, that it can cope with losses other top nations couldn't, just like both Barca and Real can. La Liga is the way it is because they are that good. You guys just find it ridiculous because I'm writing off your teams, which is out of no grudge, since I WANT a British team to win it, every year, but only Chelsea stand any (minuscule) chance of winning it, if anyone else won it, it'd be the fluke of all flukes, like worse than Porto's(who well at least had the genius+supreme luck on the way especially against Utd). Barcelona don't even look all that impressive right now either, they are usually on the brakes until about January or so. I will admit that Barcelona aren't AS deep as they could be and two of Xavi/Messi/Villa getting injured could cripple them against a Chelsea/Utd/Inter, but that's highly unlikely to happen, and Real still aren't quite a full unit, but they are practically on the verge of it and having Benzema/Kaka/Canales/Granero/Diarra as your bench is insane, even if some haven't/will never hit their full potential at Real. Barring retardation and ridiculous unheard of injuries to like 4 players at once, one of these teams is winning the CL. Theres not even 4 other teams who would be able to take advantage of that either, Chelsea and Inter and thats absolutely it, Bayern or Utd are only getting to the final if like last year the favourites are all on the same side and knock each other out, not because they are beating the best teams, just getting a lucky draw.

I never said Milan were the best team overall either, well it wasn't meant that way anyway, I meant as the best team suited for the CL, and you just agreed, they had a great squad for the league as well(especially from 03-05), but Carlo just rested players ridiculously, they could of easily won more leagues. Barcelona were probably the best overall in Dinho/Deco years though, just based too much on flair, now it's more about control and domination before the flair hits in.


----------



## united_07

dR1 said:


> What's the point in discussing/predicting shit if people are going to use the IF card when they can't make a legit comeback? Come on. Why would I troll,
> .


i havent read this argument, but perhaps people think you are trolling as as your avatar you have a troll face........


----------



## Joel

Last thing I will say is that while Madrid has had a little test with Milan and came out of it well, Barca hasn't had any real test yet and have failed to win any of their away CL games yet. Rubin Kazan are a decent side, so maybe a draw isn't too bad, but Copenhagen?

You said that they usually start getting into gear around January, but most teams do, as that is when it gets important. So that's kind of irrelvent.

Well I can't say much more, because we're just going to be going around in circles on something that is subjective. We're just going to have to wait until May whatever the date is.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA

Joel said:


> I don't think anyone thinks your trolling. But I just think (and maybe others, but I only speak for myself) it's pretty damn ridiculous to write off possibly four other teams who have a real chance to go all the way.
> 
> Sure Barca and Madrid are looking impressive right now. But come on. La Liga lost a lot of respect last season. Barca on 99 points, Madrid on 96 and third place Valencia on 71 points. 25 point gap. That league is seriously becoming a joke. And this season isn't going to be much of a difference. The only games that matter in that league is Madrid vs Barcelona. That is where the league is won and lost. Each team's 36 other games mean jack shit.
> 
> So no, I refuse to say that one of them will definitely win the CL, when their domestic competition is becoming non existent.
> 
> Milan done well in the CL because as you said they were built for that competition. They didn't have the squad for 38 games, so they had to settle for trying to be the best in 7. That doesn't prove you are the best. Barca in 06, Man Utd in 08, Barca again in 09 and Inter in 10 proved they were the best team with no arguement needed because they were able to win their league and also win the CL (in Barca (09) and Inter's case the domestic cup too).


What nonesense. If you win the champions league you are the best team in Europe. End of. And Milan's first 11 used to be awesome - Pirlo, Seedorf, Kaka, Schevchenko, Dida, Nesta etc just stacked full of world class players.



> One thing I do find funny is according to Travis Bickle, we're better off without Terry and Lampard in the team.


Yeah them playing would have made such a difference. Terry is lucky to even be playing in the premiership. It is criminal how much money he is paid when so many players are so much more talented than him.

If all the Terry, Lampard, Gerrard and Rooney's are such world class players then how come England are such a mediocre footballing nation? Answer - because their not world class players . Instead rather than assessing these players properly we look for scapegoats - bad managers (including even Capello - what a fecking joke and Sven won serie a with Lazio back when serie a was the hardest league in the world to win) bad decisions (struggling to think of any myself although I rememeber Owen diving against Argentina to win a penalty in 02) the season is too long (boo hoo) or they are unprepared (well get fucking prepared then - you've had four years.)


----------



## dR1

Joel said:


> Well I can't say much more, because we're just going to be going around in circles on something that is subjective. We're just going to have to wait until May whatever the date is.


Football isn't subjective. I say Bolton are a team capable winning the wrong, i'd be wrong. This is sport, not art.

And of course Rooney, Gerrard and Lampard are world class players. ROFL. Next you're gonna be the type who says Messi/Ronaldo aren't world class either because they "didn't show up" at the world cup also. It's fucking hard to do it on both levels, England simply don't have the talent around their world class players to be a class team, all world cup teams have GOOD role players as well as world class players. Gareth Barry and Shaun Wright-Phillips aren't world cup players, yet they both featured often in the world, what garbage, but it's not like there were other better options, whereas Spain were leaving Senna at home.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA

> And of course Rooney, Gerrard and Lampard are world class players


If that's what you think, then that's what you think. I would say they are very good players not world class players.


----------



## dR1

Speaking of injuries. Alex and Terry both apparently out for at least 2 months, rofl. Poor Chelsea. Wonder if they'll try and go after Hangeland or even Phil Jones in January, neither are tied for Europe, used to the English game, probably the best options for them.


----------



## #dealwithit

It depends on your definition of World Class. If it's the top 10 players in the World, then I think each of Rooney, Gerrard and Lampard wouldn't be considered World Class. But if it's the top 30-50 players in the World, then they all probably would.


----------



## dR1

World Class is pretty much a player that would get into any team pretty much. Rooney/Gerrard would, Lampard probably wouldn't as he's suited to the Chelsea style, and wouldn't really fit in at Barca or Madrid, but Gerrard and Rooney would probably, well especially Madrid as Jose loves both of them, and Pep loves Rooney at least.


----------



## Joel

JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> What nonesense. If you win the champions league you are the best team in Europe. End of. And Milan's first 11 used to be awesome - Pirlo, Seedorf, Kaka, Schevchenko, Dida, Nesta etc just stacked full of world class players.


Like fuck they are. If you think that 2005 Liverpool team that finished 5th in the league was the best team in Europe that year, then you need to check yourself into a mental hospital pronto.

To win the Champions League you have to have a lot of luck on your way and make as little mistakes as possible. Look at Barca in 09. They got away with EVERY penalty appeal against us in the second leg of the semi final and then scored in the last minutes. They didn't beat us because they were better (not saying they aren't), they beat us because they had the luck you need to win the competition. The luck that continues to allude us.

So don't come with that crap, because the best team does not always win it. It's a cup competition with a lot of fine lines that leaves you saying "ifs" and "buts".



JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> Yeah them playing would have made such a difference. Terry is lucky to even be playing in the premiership. It is criminal how much money he is paid when so many players are so much more talented than him.


Record with them is a lot better than record without them, so yeah, they would have made a difference. They are our leaders. The team plays better when they are there. Is it that hard to understand? Do I need to dumb it down more?



dR1 said:


> Football isn't subjective. I say Bolton are a team capable winning the wrong, i'd be wrong. This is sport, not art.


No, but if you say Chelsea will win the league, someone can argue why Man Utd are better suited to win it. It then becomes subjective.



dR1 said:


> Speaking of injuries. Alex and Terry both apparently out for at least 2 months, rofl. Poor Chelsea. Wonder if they'll try and go after Hangeland or even Phil Jones in January, neither are tied for Europe, used to the English game, probably the best options for them.


Yes, that is a massive blow. Hopefully Bruma plays instead of Ferreira now. That was a bad call from Carlo on Sunday.

I don't know what will happen in the January transfer window. Hangeland is a good player, but I doubt Fulham will want to sell him to us.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Anyone hear about Terry's possible season ending nerve injury? Holy fuck, the thought of Ferreira at center back for the rest of the season, makes me sick to my stomach. Terry's a c*nt, but I hope he doesn't go out.

EDIT- I see its been discussed, didn't read all the earlier posts  

Fucking injuries, Identifying with Arsenal at the moment.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA

> Joel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like fuck they are. If you think that 2005 Liverpool team that finished 5th in the league was the best team in Europe that year, then you need to check yourself into a mental hospital pronto.
> 
> To win the Champions League you have to have a lot of luck on your way and make as little mistakes as possible. Look at Barca in 09. They got away with EVERY penalty appeal against us in the second leg of the semi final and then scored in the last minutes. They didn't beat us because they were better (not saying they aren't), they beat us because they had the luck you need to win the competition. The luck that continues to allude us.
> 
> So don't come with that crap, because the best team does not always win it. It's a cup competition with a lot of fine lines that leaves you saying "ifs" and "buts".
> 
> 
> 
> If you win the champions league you are by definition the best team in Europe. Do I need to dumb it down for you anymore? Why the fuck does it matter that Liverpool came fifth in the league. That's like saying the tennis player who wins the most master series is better than the guy who wins the grand slam . Who cares about the masters serues compared to the slam. Gerrard would not swap that champions league medal for five premierships. Champions league luck or not marks the best team in Europe just like the best cyclist is the rider who wins the tour de france.
> 
> So don't YOU give me this crap about how a team can't be called the best in Europe just because they have a bad domestic run. Domestic is nothing compared to the champions league.
> 
> And Chelsea do not need John Terry. Looks like you've fallen for that leader of men crap that the press preach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got away with EVERY penalty appeal against us in the second leg of the semi final and then scored in the last minutes. They didn't beat us because they were better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your team kicked the shit out of a more skillful side and you have the audacity to complain that they got a penalty.
> 
> Ironic though that the only reason you haven't won the champions league is because of a certain John Terry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone hear about Terry's possible season ending nerve injury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, Chelsea may actually now win the champions league. Given that someone will actually be able to mark some of the oppositions's fast strikers. Funny how nobody said anything when Torres just like so many other strikers made him look like a twat. Typical English style - ignore all the shit things they do and praise the slightest good moment they have. Commentators do that all the time. "Oh Joe Cole just passed the ball" - yeah that's his fooking job you numpty.
Click to expand...


----------



## ßen1

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...rocked-John-Terry-and-Alex-article630607.html

I know it's only the Mirror, but is this David Luiz guy any good? £25mil is a lot of money to pay.


----------



## Joel

I don't know why I am bothering, because after reading that comment about Ronaldo only dominating mid table clubs in the CL thread and Liverpool being the best team in Europe in 2005, I don't really respect your opinion on football at all. But here it goes.



JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> If you win the champions league you are by definition the best team in Europe. Do I need to dumb it down for you anymore? Why the fuck does it matter that Liverpool came fifth in the league. That's like saying the tennis player who wins the most master series is better than the guy who wins the grand slam . Who cares about the masters serues compared to the slam. Gerrard would not swap that champions league medal for five premierships. Champions league luck or not marks the best team in Europe just like the best cyclist is the rider who wins the tour de france.
> 
> So don't YOU give me this crap about how a team can't be called the best in Europe just because they have a bad domestic run. Domestic is nothing compared to the champions league.


What a load of toss. Let me give you a situation. If Milan was battering Liverpool for 90 minutes, but couldn't find a goal and then in the last minute, Nesta makes a back pass to Dida who misses the ball and it goes in and Liverpool win the Champions League of the back of that - Does that make them the best team in Europe? You're a fucking mentalist if you think yes.

Yes, The CL is the biggest trophy in Europe, but that doesn't mean you are the best team in Europe to win it. It is seven games. And you may get an easy passage to the final. It's not like a whole league season where you have to play everyone and you're guaranteed to play three top teams twice.

If this is how you think, then you're a really simple man/boy/whatever. There's just no depth no you apparantly.



JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> And Chelsea do not need John Terry. Looks like you've fallen for that leader of men crap that the press preach.
> 
> Your team kicked the shit out of a more skillful side and you have the audacity to complain that they got a penalty.
> 
> Ironic though that the only reason you haven't won the champions league is because of a certain John Terry.


I've watched my team with and without Terry a hell of a lot more times than you. I have stats to back me up. He makes a difference. Enough said.

Kicked the shit out of them or not, we should have had at least three penalties. Chelsea haters can admit it, but maybe not simple minded people as yourself.

Whatever anyway. I won't bother wasting my time with you anymore. dR1 says a lot of things that I don't agree with, but at least he knows what the fuck he's talking about and isn't so simple minded and one dimensional.

Liverpool the best team in Europe in 2005 because they fluked a Champions League win. Fuck me. Not even scousers are this deluded.


----------



## Nige™

JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> If you win the champions league you are by definition the best team in Europe. Do I need to dumb it down for you anymore? Why the fuck does it matter that Liverpool came fifth in the league.
> 
> So don't YOU give me this crap about how a team can't be called the best in Europe just because they have a bad domestic run. Domestic is nothing compared to the champions league.


Complete bollocks. Aside from the fact that there's so many factors to consider in any knock-out tournament, league or match like disallowed goals, injuries, wrong decisions etc, to say that winning the Champions League defines you as *the best team in Europe* despite being the *fifth best team in your own country* doesn't sound the slightest bit contradictory to you?

Over 38 games, you get a fairer reflection of a team's ability. In the Champions League where the fixtures are completely random, there's less of them with more scope for bad decisions, off nights or injuries to have a major effect. Yeah it's huge to win a Champions League but it doesn't instantly define you as the best team in Europe. Liverpool in 2005 was the best example.



JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> Gerrard would not swap that champions league medal for five premierships.


Know that for a fact do you? In many interviews, he says the one thing he'd love to do is win the Premiership. I'm not saying he wouldn't swap them but I'm not ignorant enough to say straight out that he would.



JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> And Chelsea do not need John Terry. Looks like you've fallen for that leader of men crap that the press preach.


I don't like John Terry either. He's not a great defender as many seem to think, but anyone can see that he is the heartbeat of that team. When he's not there, they lack some of the energy and drive that they have when he's there. Yes he got dicked by Torres a couple of weeks ago, and he looked like a complete joke in the Germany game in the World Cup, but it's easy to see how much effect he has on the Chelsea team. I'm fairly confident in saying they wouldn't have lost 3-0 to Sunderland on Sunday had he been fit and playing. How many results have they had like that with him in the team against mid-table/bottom half sides? Not a lot if any.

P.S. Love the attitude!:no:


----------



## Tomkin

Fuck sake you lot talk a load of shit, and most of you here think you're clever getting stats and old news off wikipedia, pretending to know your stuff.


----------



## Kenny

EvoLution™ said:


> Today they did, anyway. I used to just have the general viewpoint of not needing Mancienne with a full squad, but my mindset certainly changed today. Even with a fully healthy squad, he might be nice to have around. Then again, even if we did have him, no guarantees that Carlo would've used him.
> 
> No kidding, and I'm a pretty big fan of Ivanovic normally.
> 
> Cech deserves a ton of credit. After all, he was just about the only Chelsea player playing any football.
> 
> And yeah, I'm a die-hard Chelsea fan. Have been for maybe 10-12 years or so (which is when I first discovered Premiership and got hooked), and Chelsea just appealed to me for some reason. I was a kid, so I'm not really sure what it was about them. But I usually don't venture onto this part of the site very often. But today, oh man, I needed to vent. Haha. I'll probably stick around, though.


It's a good addition to have you down here Mr. Evo. 

Chelsea fans, come and speak when you ever win a champions league trophy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Same can be said with you and the Premiership Kenny, this is the Premier League thread after all :side:


----------



## Renegade™

Anyone who thinks Liverpool didn't fluke that win in 05 are off their nutter. They definitely weren't the best team in Europe, by any means.

:lmao @ Phil Jones as a possible cover for Terry. I know Terry's overrated and all that, but Jones far from good enough for Chelsea. Terry is important to Chelsea coz he's an organiser and he's BIG MAN LIONHEART at the back for them. He inspires them, not coz he's world class and stops all who oppose him. He's also a grade A **** tho. [/obv]


----------



## Kenny

Rockhead said:


> Same can be said with you and the Premiership Kenny, this is the Premier League thread after all :side:


We still have 18 titles. :side:

I enter this thread, and everyone is discussing champions leagues. Use the other thread.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA

> Yes, The CL is the biggest trophy in Europe, but that doesn't mean you are the best team in Europe to win it


Can't take you seriously after this comment. It's fun arguing with you but also kind of pointless so we'll just agree to disagree. 

If you win something you are the best at that thing. End of. I don't understand why that is so hard to comprehend. Maybe you weren't the most talented and had some luck but winning regardless makes you the best.


> There's just no depth no you apparantly.


Pot kettle black. Talking to you is like talking to a wall. It's good fun but it's still a wall nonetheless.

And Terry ain't no heartbeat of any team - if he left Chelsea it wouldn't make the slightest bit of difference. And winning the champions league is harder to win than the premiership seeing as no-one has even defended it yet. So you can talk about 38 games and variables and whatnot but at the end of the day champions league is the harder event and the best team wins it. 

Screw this thread anyway. I have too much common sense to be here.

TTFN


----------



## Tomkin

JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> Can't take you seriously after this comment. It's fun arguing with you but also kind of pointless so we'll just agree to disagree.
> 
> If you win something you are the best at that thing. End of. I don't understand why that is so hard to comprehend. Maybe you weren't the most talented and had some luck but winning regardless makes you the best.


So technically Stoke are miles better than Liverpool then?
we beat them and your saying if it was in the cup final and we won we'd be the best?

Also say Chelsea won the premier league which makes them the best
then Stoke won the FA cup which makes them the best, then Barnet win the carling cup which makes them the best.
Good point you make.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> *Can't take you seriously after this comment. It's fun arguing with you but also kind of pointless so we'll just agree to disagree.
> *
> If you win something you are the best at that thing. End of. I don't understand why that is so hard to comprehend. Maybe you weren't the most talented and had some luck but winning regardless makes you the best.
> 
> 
> Pot kettle black. Talking to you is like talking to a wall. It's good fun but it's still a wall nonetheless.
> 
> And Terry ain't no heartbeat of any team - if he left Chelsea it wouldn't make the slightest bit of difference. And winning the champions league is harder to win than the premiership seeing as no-one has even defended it yet. So you can talk about 38 games and variables and whatnot but at the end of the day champions league is the harder event and the best team wins it.
> 
> Screw this thread anyway. I have too much common sense to be here.
> 
> TTFN


The funny thing is I don't think anyone took you seriously. I concur with how Nige put it. If you win the CL, but come up 5th in your league CLEARLY your not the best in Europe. Its all been said before, but obviously coming up 5th in the regular season (which by the way shows your regular form as a team) doesn't mean your the best in Europe. LOL at that. But whatever, since your leaving the thread, it will get more rational around here. Good.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Stoke are miles better than Liverpool 8*D.

I've noticed lately some of the people in this thread really do have ideas above their station. You'd swear your at a roundtable discussion between absolute tactical masterminds of the game. Relax for fucks sake!


----------



## Destiny

Renegade™;9050479 said:


> Anyone who thinks Liverpool didn't fluke that win in 05 are off their nutter. They definitely weren't the best team in Europe, by any means.
> [/obv]


Yes it was a FLUKE..... nonsense. How could we possibly fluke an entire champions league tournament?


----------



## Nige™

Renegade™;9050479 said:


> :lmao @ Phil Jones as a possible cover for Terry. I know Terry's overrated and all that, but Jones far from good enough for Chelsea.


Jonesy will play for a big club in the next couple of years. There's no doubt about it. Clearly you've not seen a lot of him. The only problem he's got is that Sam's played him in midfield for all but one game this season.

He's a class act but he's far better at centre back. When he came in to the team last year at the age of 17 in to big games against Chelsea (debut), Man U & Arsenal, he looked right at home. The timing of his tackles as well as his execution of them is great. As is his positioning. He just knows where to be and reads the game so well. I wish he was playing at the back right now as he's nowhere near as impressive in midfield, which is probably why a lot of people will be unsure as to why all the big clubs have been looking at him and rumoured to have put in bids for him.

Secondly I want him back there because when we play three at the back like we did against Spurs on Sunday, not one of them knew what the hell they were doing. Same at Newcastle last week when they all watched the pretty ball fly through the sky and drop right on to Carroll's head and in to the net. Our defensive record last year at the back end of the season with Jones at centre back was amazing for us. We only lost one game and went on a run that ended in us finishing in the top hlaf, beating Arsenal and away at Villa as well as drawing with Chelsea & Man U. Jones was a big reason for that, mainly because we were keeping clean sheets. It's no coincidence when you look at our form this year. We've already lost to Chelsea & Arsenal at home. Games we didn't lose last year with Jones at the back.

Givet's mainly playing at left back this year, but you can count on two hands the amount of goals he's been responsible for. He looks great one minute but switches off the next. Spurs on Saturday. Nelsen is slow and clumsy, and Samba has his moments. The goals we conceded against Stoke, Chelsea & Newcastle just highlights how pants we are at defending simple long balls.

Anyway, Phil Jones. The kid is class, a natural. Unfortunately he'll be leaving in the next 18 months for a top club and he'll do a damn good job for club & country. The top clubs have been queuing up for him since the summer. It's worrying to say the least but he deserves to play for a top 4 club as much as I hate to say it.

You'll see.


----------



## Renegade™

Hey Destiny, I said their win in the final was a fluke, hence why I posted "fluke that win" and didn't add an s on the end of win. They didn't fluke their whole campaign, they just had luck on their side in that second half and the shoot out. Don't get your panties twisted over it.


----------



## Enigma

I don't even know what happened in this thread, it looks like a catastrophic implosion on A SCALE OF LIVERPOOL PROPORTIONS 8*D


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA

tomkim4 said:


> So technically Stoke are miles better than Liverpool then?
> we beat them and your saying if it was in the cup final and we won we'd be the best?
> 
> Also say Chelsea won the premier league which makes them the best
> then Stoke won the FA cup which makes them the best, then Barnet win the carling cup which makes them the best.
> Good point you make.


I'm not basing it one match you imbecile. Those are the most pathetic analogies I've ever seen. If Stoke finish higher than Liverpool in the premiership (which newsflash they won't) they have the right to call themselves at that present moment in time better than Liverpool given that Liverpool aren't even in the champions league this season. 

I don't undestand why it is so hard for you guys to comprehend this. If a cyclist wins the tour de france and only finishes fifth in the world rankings no-one calls the world number one the best rider in the world. Champions league is what defines the best team in Europe just as the majors define the best in golf, the world championship the best in snooker and the grand slams the best in tennis. Winning the biggest prizes makes you the best.


> If you win the CL, but come up 5th in your league CLEARLY your not the best in Europe.


You guys clearly need help understanding some basic things so I've decided to stay here and help you all. 

Um how would I explain this to a five year old - okay:

ONE TOURNAMENT MEANS A LOT MORE THAN ALL THE OTHER LITTLE TOURNAMENTS WHICH ARE CALLED LEAGUES. NOW LOTS OF TEAMS WIN LEAGUES BUT ONLY ONE TEAM EACH YEAR CAN WIN THE LEAGUE OF ALL LEAGUES WHICH IS CALLED THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE. NOW WINNING THE SMALL LEAGUE IS STILL VERY IMPORTANT BUT ANY TEAM IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD SACRIFICE COMING FIFTH TO WIN THE BIGGEST LEAGUE OF ALL.


----------



## Kiz

Shut up.

No one cares about your pitiful attempts at insulting others, or your opinion.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA

Kizza said:


> Shut up.
> 
> Ho one cares about your pitiful attempts at insulting others, or your opinion.


No-one cares about yours either junior. Stay out of this. You're all annoyed because you know I'm right.

In fact I am going to leave after all. Clearly none of you are ever going to use your minds logically on this one so I hope that you try and learn from my sig and gradually see the light.


----------



## Kiz

Yeah, that's why. Because your opinion is fact.

Get out.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA

Kizza said:


> Yeah, that's why. Because your opinion is fact.
> 
> Get out.


Lol. Whose being rude now. I'm leaving anyway. Common sense fighting against a bunch of closed minds never goes anywhere.

Try and learn from my sig and if I never see you again then it'll be too soon.


----------



## Enigma

Jesus, an argument where I'm on tomkin's side, you must really be a spastic. Now let's all get back to discussing football, or for our friends from America-land, SOCCER. The Australians can join us at 4am or whenever it is they wake up for football. 

I hate international breaks because nothing interesting happens Premier League-wise.


----------



## Kiz

JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> Lol. Whose being rude now. I'm leaving anyway. Common sense fighting against a bunch of closed minds never goes anywhere.
> 
> Try and learn from my sig and if I never see you again then it'll be too soon.


You should learn not to get all anal about something you don't even participate in. Seems like it's a very big deal to you that people believe that the Champions League is so much more important than local leagues.

Who cares?


----------



## Enigma

Hehe Kizza said 'anal'.


----------



## Renegade™

I would like to rebuff this earlier claim...



> No-one cares about yours either junior.


I for one, care for Kizza's input, as it usually leads to teh lulz. 

Last time I tried to pull an all nighter for an international game, I played Fallout 3 for like 4 hours and missed half the game anyways so I'm not even gonna bother this time.


----------



## Kenny

Not watching the friendlies at our epic timeslot today, fuck it.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA

Upon reflection I feel I must apologise for my earlier behaviour. I was rude and immeature and lost sight of the fact that my opinions are infact just that. I still agree with what I said but my manner of expressing my opinion was obnoxious and condescending. And for that I am sorry.


----------



## Kenny

Weak dude. Should of stuck to your arguments.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA

I still stick to what I said but I'm ashamed of how I said it. I did not express my opinions very well and came across as a tool.


----------



## Destiny

Renegade™ said:


> Hey Destiny, I said their win in the final was a fluke, hence why I posted "fluke that win" and didn't add an s on the end of win. They didn't fluke their whole campaign, they just had luck on their side in that second half and the shoot out. Don't get your panties twisted over it.


Thats fair enough then, just a misunderstanding. And yes, I can be a little too passionate sometimes


----------



## Silent Alarm

My opinion (I'm sure you've all been eagerly waiting for it :side.

Man United, Champions League & PL Winners 2008 = best team in Europe
Barcelona, Treble Winners 2009 = best team in Europe
Inter, Treble Winners 2010 = best team in Europe

Liverpool, Champions League Winners 2005 = Not the best team in Europe but a really good cup side who didn't have the quality to challenge over the course of a season for the league but instead focused all their energy into the Champions League.....and it worked.

Just what I think.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA

I will try and be clearer about what I mean because I don't think I expressed it well before. When I said that the team who wins the champions league are the best team in Europe I'm not trying to imply that they played the best football or that they didn't get lucky along the way. It's just surely that winning the biggest prize makes you the best regardless of the style with which you win it. 

The purpose of the champions league is to crown the best team in Europe. How can you win and not be able to brag about that honour? 

What would you swap a champions league medal for? 

Liverpool were by no means dominant but I just feel that the fact they won Europe's biggest prize officially makes them the toast of Europe. They were the sole survivors in a tournament designed to test that very thing. 

They came 5th in the league and over the course of 38 matches proved that they weren't consistent enough to compete. I will concede that. But the tournament designed to prove the best in Europe works under a different format and Liverpool proved to be advantagoeus in that format. 

Who else could you say were the best team in Europe in the year when Liverpool won it. I'm sure there were more talented teams but being the best is not about being the most talented. At the end of the day its about winning when it matters and Liverpool did just that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Three good friendlies today. I really wanna see Brazil vs Argentina. U.S. vs South Africa will be interesting as well, because I think almost the entire American team is youngsters. France vs England could be good as well.


----------



## Joel

I'm just happy that the international break in not really a break. Just a midweek game that allows Premier League football this weekend.

I will probably change my mind when we lose to Birmingham though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gonna watch Séamus Coleman bang in 6 or 7 against those Vikings from Norway. Trappatoni, for the love of Christ give some young fellas a chance. Please!


----------



## Tomkin

JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> Upon reflection I feel I must apologise for my earlier behaviour. I was rude and immeature and lost sight of the fact that my opinions are infact just that. I still agree with what I said but my manner of expressing my opinion was obnoxious and condescending. And for that I am sorry.


Mate if you want an argument next time just say Man United will never see a year 1999 again. The so called supporters will come out in numbers and cry about how shit your team is compared to theirs. 
Plus most of what I've seen the united supporters don't have a fucking clue what their on about so you have a bigger chance of winning.
Enigma said a few pages back the last United game he saw was the boring 0-0 against bursaspor 2 months ago  and yet he still talks as though Uniteds his life...

Can't wait for tonight, Hopefully see a glimpse of who will be fighting for a spot for the euro 2012 team


----------



## Enigma

tomkim4 said:


> Mate if you want an argument next time just say Man United will never see a year 1999 again. The so called supporters will come out in numbers and cry about how shit your team is compared to theirs.
> Plus most of what I've seen the united supporters don't have a fucking clue what their on about so you have a bigger chance of winning.
> Enigma said a few pages back the last United game he saw was the boring 0-0 against bursaspor 2 months ago  and yet he still talks as though Uniteds his life...
> 
> Can't wait for tonight, Hopefully see a glimpse of who will be fighting for a spot for the euro 2012 team


Read it again you mong, I said that was the last European game I've seen due to other commitments; regardless I don't talk about United as if they are my life, because they aren't. I'm not one for posturing about how great my support is. You only see me in this thread, since that's all I come here for, and in fact I don't discuss much football at all. So with an ounce of sense (ask for that on your Christmas list) you'd be well aware that just because I'm a United fan talking about United doesn't mean they are my life. Nor is it for you to judge (wrongly too, so I don't know why I'm bothering) how often I watch United.

You really could be a decent poster in this thread if you got rid of your pathetic 'fuck all you gloryhunters' attitude - if you don't like other people talking about the club they support I don't really get why you come on here. Although it fits in with the Stoke mentality I suppose. 

Although really there's been a bit of a void on here in the village idiot role since Man Utd Fan left, and you're filling it well. He was all about proving how great a fan he is and so are you - childish mentality that actually ends up making you look like a total gimp (which, in fairness, you are).


----------



## Tomkin

See J L M they cry over anything :lmao

And to be fair I'm not "trying to prove what a great supporter I am" I'm just saying what a shit one you are.


----------



## Renegade™

You're the biggest piece of shit "supporter" I've ever had the mis-fortune of having seen come around these parts. You're a worthless hack who's sole job is to come in here on a wum and spray your shit about being a "real fan", you have no fucking clue about any of us. You're constantly making yourself look like a certified retard with the drivel you post here. You also follow the biggest lump of turd to grace the Premiership in Stoke, trying to watch a game of theirs is worse than watching paint dry and I'd rather look at roadkill coz that's a visual improvement over that eye sore team of yours.

How about you try to bring something to the conversation other than repeating your hilariously mis-informed, self centered views on who we support and why, and stop being such a worthless cum stain.

Oh and back to football, major lol @ Spain. And England. And sadly, Australia. We got owned today.


----------



## Kiz

Australia still participate in football?

Nothing will beat my local team.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Lads, lads, lads. Smile and nod  :agree:. No point taking what he says seriously :lmao.

Fuck off Norway :side: plus Trappatoni, fuck sake, 90 minutes and he leaves the great white hope (Séamus Coleman) on the bench, I just don't know .

Roll on the weekend so I can support my beloved Manchester United 8*D.


----------



## Kiz

Just read about the racism to Balotelli.

Fuck off ....s. Booing someone on your national team because he's black.

Glad to see that group aren't living in the 1930's anymore.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Spain is probably like fuck it. They never turn up for friendlies it seems. Got killed by Argentina, and drew with Mexico in their last two. 

Haha Aussies losing to Egypt. I remember U.S.A. beat Egypt 3-0. How does it feel to be worse than the country that brought you MLS? 8*D

(I'm not being serious of course. Egypt are actually quite decent, tbh)


----------



## Renegade™

We've had our golden patch with the squad between 03-07 and just aren't as good anymore. Was still expecting a bit of a better effort but Egypt are a classy side and they fully deserved it.


----------



## Kiz

MLS is of a better standard currently than the A-League.


----------



## Renegade™

I won't disagree, but the A-League has always been awful. The MLS has too, but it's slightly better now.


----------



## Kiz

I will cut the A-League slack though, it was only founded in 2004, while MLS was in 1993 I believe, before the 94 World Cup?


----------



## Renegade™

That's only coz the yanks have shunned football, fearing it would overtake their "traditional" sports like NFL and baseball, and actually give them something reasonably exciting to watch. But even they haven't been able to resist the world game and as such it's catching on alot more now since the national teams rise to prominence.


----------



## united_07

According to The Times, quite a reputable paper, united are on the verge of agreeing a £15m to sign David De Gea from athletico madrid. Hopefully this turns out to be true, as he is a very promising keeper, and if he comes in january, he would be able to work with van der sar.


----------



## Renegade™

He's promising yeah but I'm not quite sold on the hype, yet. If he does come in and is able to be tutored by VDS for a bit tho, that will only help his development.


----------



## geraldinhio

David De Gea would be an excellent signing for United if they actually get him ,he's the best kepper in La Liga not named Iker Casillas.

Barca are said to be looking to sign him too along with numerous other spanish clubs.


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> Fuck off Norway :side: plus Trappatoni, fuck sake, 90 minutes and he leaves the great white hope (Séamus Coleman) on the bench, I just don't know .


He didn't? I saw the team announced and forgot all about him. Didn't he start O'Dea & Cunningham? Madness. Coleman looks like being a good player and would do good things for you guys.

Last night would've been a good run out for him and it's not like the other guys need the experience more than him, and he will more than likely be a regular for some time to come if his form for Everton is anything to go by.


----------



## T-C

Can we agree that akinfeev is really overrated after last night now? Another horrible mistake from him. 

Lukaku is a monster. Hope he stays away from Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™

Akinfeev is good, but definitely overrated by most, I totally agree with you T-C.

Oh and we should just sign Lukaku tbh, fuck Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz

Lukaku is already so solidly built for someone so young.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Lukaku is a FIFA 11 god :side:.
I read somewhere that Drogba has been talking to him but that could be bull. I can't see him going anywhere but Chelsea though.

Gerrard is out for 4 weeks, hamstring apparently, on SSN. It's all on Torres for a while now at Liverpool.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Come on, the next Didier Drogba? That basically means he belongs at Chelsea, and nowhere else.


----------



## The Monster

Silent Alarm said:


> Lukaku is a FIFA 11 god :side:.
> *I read somewhere that Drogba has been talking to him but that could be bull*. I can't see him going anywhere but Chelsea though.
> 
> Gerrard is out for 4 weeks, hamstring apparently, on SSN. It's all on Torres for a while now at Liverpool.


He went on a tour with Belgium class mates a few years ago & they did a tour of Stamford Bridge as a surprise/gift to them at end of the term & whilst there he (Lukaku) Boldly claimed to stadium tour person he play here in few years time & some point asked Nigel De Jong whilst with the national team for Drogba phone number. <<< That’s the story that’s told anyway, not saying true or anything but there you go, make of it what you will.

What is true though is he wants to leave Anderlecht next summer as only there now cos his agent aka his father wants him to get good education whilst at school before deciding to leave & he finishes school next year, his worth around 15M Euros, steal if ever was on, the kid going be good player, got everything in his locker, he'd replace Drogba no problem if he were to go there.

I'll be chuffed to bits if David de Gea signs for us, i said in this thread before that i think his best young GK out there, & has all talent & potential to be class GK in few years time which is amazing for guy who is only 19/20 now, 

Anyway another GK who looks to be coming is 1 Anders Lindegaard of Aalesunds FK in Norway, cant say no alot about him but imo I think Kuz & VDS are not going be here in 2011/2012 season, VDS retiring & Kuz will be leaving which means can see 2 young GK's being brought & SAF letting them battle it out for no.1 GK jersey.

Just see this though.

Atletico Madrid president Enrique Cerezo has refuted claims that Manchester United are close to sealing a deal for goalkeeper David de Gea.

Reports from the English media suggested that the Red Devils were on the verge of completing a €17.5 million move for the exciting 20-year-old, who is fast emerging as one of the top shot-stoppers in European football.

The Premier League giants have been linked with De Gea since the summer, but speaking to the media today, Cerezo stated that he had held no discussions over a transfer with any party.

He stated: “Nobody has talked to us. Nor do I have a clue about this matter. We hope that David de Gea remains an Atletico Madrid player for a very long time.”

So its not going happen or is & not talking about it, either way i dont believe the he stay at Atletico Madrid for long time bit though, thats a load of rubbish, i be shocked if stays there for more then 3/4 more years myself.


----------



## reDREDD

Chelsea almost has Lukaku in the bag. He worships Drogba and he was seen at The Bridge wearing Chelsea blue.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Drogba and Anelka are 32 (I think?) so I suppose its only a matter of time before one of them gets traded in for a new, younger model. Most likely is Anelka I suppose.
Hows that Sturridge fella coming along? Haven't seen much from him, another Stoch or Di Santo or could he make it?


----------



## The Monster

Anders Lindegaard has agreed to join MUFC for 3.5Million from Norway club Aalesund, 2Million up front with 1.5Million add ons set over a number of years, according to reports.

Also not best source but hay Guillem Balague saying Times are spot on buy out clause for David de Gea has been meet by us at 17-20Million & Atletico Madrid will have to accept it & his going to leave & join us in June 2011. Hoping that is true tbh, want him at Man Utd to take over from VDS when he retires & have done since start of the year.


----------



## Joel

Silent Alarm said:


> Drogba and Anelka are 32 (I think?) so I suppose its only a matter of time before one of them gets traded in for a new, younger model. Most likely is Anelka I suppose.
> Hows that Sturridge fella coming along? Haven't seen much from him, another Stoch or Di Santo or could he make it?


He can only make it if we decide to change the system. Because the striker in our system has to be build like a shithouse. Anelka does a good job at times in that role, but he can be stopped a lot easier than Drogba.

Even though I'd love Lukaku to come in and replace Drogba, a bit of me wants to see us implement a new system that doesn't rely so heavily on a bulldozer.


----------



## Enigma

> Manchester United are close to announcing the signing of the Denmark international goalkeeper Anders Lindegaard after provisionally agreeing terms for the man Sir Alex Ferguson believes can take over from Edwin van der Sar.
> 
> Lindegaard will cost around £3.5m from the Norwegian club Aalesunds FK, with the deal expected to be confirmed in the next 48 hours. The chief executive, Henrik Hoff, and the chairman, Bjarne Haagensen, are understood to be in England today and talks are described as at an advanced stage. Jim Solbakken, Ole Gunnar Solskjaer's agent, has been mediating between the two clubs, with Lindegaard due to join in the January transfer window.
> 
> If everything goes to according to plan, United now hope they have found a suitable replacement for Van der Sar, who is now 40 and considering retiring at the end of the season.
> 
> The Guardian first reported United's interest in Lindegaard on 4 October after the club's goalkeeping coach, Eric Steele, travelled to Norway to watch him for the fifth time. Steele has reported back to Sir Alex Ferguson that the 26-year-old would be a reliable successor for Van der Sar, particularly commanding in the air at 6ft 4ins.
> 
> Ferguson and Steele have decided that it is worth the gamble despite Lindegaard barely being on their radar during six years at his previous club Odense. Lindegaard was largely a reserve in that time and was forced to look for new employers after the club signed the former United goalkeeper Roy Carroll.
> 
> It was when Lindegaard moved to Aalesunds last year, initially on loan, that his career took off. He was so impressive he was offered a three-year deal and has since taken over from Thomas Sorensen as the Danish No1, winning four caps.
> 
> United's need for a new goalkeeper has been a priority at Old Trafford all year, with Ben Foster sold to Birmingham City in the summer and Sir Alex Ferguson having misgivings about Tomasz Kuszczak. The club have high hopes for the 20-year-old Ben Amos but believe he is far from ready for a run in the first team.
> 
> David De Gea, the Spain under-21 international, has also come to the attention of United after his performances for Atlético Madrid in La Liga.
> 
> Ferguson took Steele on a spying mission earlier this season to watch De Gea play against Valencia, United's Champions League opponents, and it cannot be ruled out that they will try to bring him in as well. De Gea, however, would be far more expensive than Lindegaard, whose low valuation will appeal to United's owners.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/18/manchester-united-signing-anders-lindegaard


----------



## Kiz

One question.

Does anyone know if he's able to speak English?


----------



## Goku

It's a simple enough language to pick up.

Caught a replay of Chelsea's defeat to Sunderland. That was awesome.


----------



## Renegade™

Havent seen much from him at all, apart from the odd highlights clip, so can't really make a judgment yet. I have faith in Fergie tho.


----------



## Kiz

I guess, but Tevez has been in England for years and can barely speak the language. Not sure if that's through a lack of being able to pick it up or if he's not trying to at all.


----------



## Nige™

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/18/manchester-united-anders-lindegaard-schmeichel

Peter Schmeichel has said he's not good enough for United. Thought that was quite interesting.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I am reading now that Alex is going to start the game against Birmingham tomorrow, despite still requiring knee surgery. That means Paulo Ferreira won't be a shitty center-back tomorrow and is going back to right-back. Probably gonna be a really tough game, but we need those three points in anyway.

Some rough fixtures are coming up. I think Spurs and United back to back, so we can't afford dropped points here.


----------



## The Monster

Nige™;9057027 said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/18/manchester-united-anders-lindegaard-schmeichel
> 
> Peter Schmeichel has said he's not good enough for United. Thought that was quite interesting.


Yeah read that earlier, its his opinion but i will await until his joined & played full season for us before i make a judgement on him. 

My opinion though still stands think his here to replace Kuz & not VDS & when VDS retires in 2011 summer a another new GK would have also been brought in (rumours/reports saying De Gea but you never know). And i think SAF will let both them battle it out to see who will get new no.1 GK spot for the 2011/2012 season.


----------



## KingKicks

Rockhead said:


> Some rough fixtures are coming up. I think Spurs and United back to back, so we can't afford dropped points here.


Don't forget Arsenal right after United.

Looking forward to Arsenal/Spurs tomorrow. Always tend to produce entertaining games each season.


----------



## Renegade™

> I am reading now that Alex is going to start the game against Birmingham tomorrow, despite still requiring knee surgery. That means Paulo Ferreira won't be a shitty center-back tomorrow and is going back to right-back. Probably gonna be a really tough game, but we need those three points in anyway.


lol Carlo, risking Alex like that. How about he gives these youth boys he said would be playing more this season ago, namely their young CB Bruma seeing as Mancienne has gone out on loan again, unless he suddenly feels Bruma isn't good enough.


----------



## Goku

Totally into that Aresenal vs. Tottenham match.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Renegade™ said:


> lol Carlo, risking Alex like that. How about he gives these youth boys he said would be playing more this season ago, namely their young CB Bruma seeing as Mancienne has gone out on loan again, unless he suddenly feels Bruma isn't good enough.


I would prefer seeing Bruma then Alex for tomorrow, definitely. Pretty sure he will go through with Alex though, really hope it doesn't come back to bite us though.

Arsenal/Spurs should be cracking.


----------



## Burkarl

Beeing danish i may be able to give more information about Anders Lindegaard.

First of all he is able to speak English. Scandinavians are actually one of the best areas in the world at english, apart from native speakers that is.

I have been following him since his breakthrough in Odense Boldklub, where he got the chance and took it, but management decided that they wanted someone with more experience and brought in former Man. U goalie Roy Carroll. That is how he ended up in Norway, and from there he has developed into a tremendous goalie, and clearly one of the best in Scandinavia along with Sweedens Johan Willand. In his 4 games for the National Team he has done a very good job, and especially in the game against Portugal where he were the reason that Denmark didnt get run over completly. In my oppinion he is a better goalie than Thomas Sørensen, and he has a lot of years in him, so he should be a good investment for Man. U, and should be up for the task if Fergie will give him the chance when Van Der Sar retires

To comment on Schmeichels comments. I do agree that Lindegaard might not be "ready", but i think that after 6 months in United getting into the system and continue his massive improvement, he should be able to be the goalie for the team.

Another legend Michael Laudrup said that he would be happy to see Lindegaard in United, and think he is ready for the task, but is afraid that United will bench him, and never play him like Jørgen Nielsen in Liverpool in the 00s. Because he is to good to sit there.

Lets see what happens. I hope for the best for our new danish goalie talent.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Things are looking a small, little bit brighter at United recently. The Glazers are getting rid of the PIK loan, we're looking into a VDS replacement and apparently theres some guy called ''Rooney'' that will get a run-out tomorrow. I heard that he's brilliant, bit of a prick though :side:.


----------



## ßen1

Unfortunately I'll be at work for the United vs Wigan game, cos even though I'm not United fan, I wanna see Rooney.


----------



## Destiny

Looking forward to Gunners/Spurs game, should be fun.


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> Things are looking a small, little bit brighter at United recently. The Glazers are getting rid of the PIK loan, we're looking into a VDS replacement and apparently theres some guy called ''Rooney'' that will get a run-out tomorrow. *I heard that he's brilliant*, bit of a prick though :side:.


He's not been brilliant since March.

I wouldn't expect him to come back firing just yet, although he does have one massive point to prove.


----------



## Enigma

Silent Alarm said:


> Things are looking a small, little bit brighter at United recently. The Glazers are getting rid of the PIK loan, we're looking into a VDS replacement and apparently theres some guy called ''Rooney'' that will get a run-out tomorrow. I heard that he's brilliant, bit of a prick though :side:.


He's supposed to be the next Manucho with the pace of David Bellion I've heard 


He's got even more pressure on him now so fuck knows how well he'll play. He has to justify his new contract.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao @ Manucho. I predicted he'd never make the cut, hilariously Role Model said we signed him to replace Saha and he'd be better than Saha. I still laugh everytime I think of that. Manucho was awful.


----------



## Joel

Renegade™ said:


> lol Carlo, risking Alex like that. How about he gives these youth boys he said would be playing more this season ago, namely their young CB Bruma seeing as Mancienne has gone out on loan again, unless he suddenly feels Bruma isn't good enough.


Completely agree with you there. I thought the whole point in letting Riccy leave was to help Bruma's progression. We're just going to be Milan V2. Our players playing at 60 years old and shit.


----------



## [email protected]

*
♥*


----------



## Silent Alarm

That bastard Henry is there? I was hoping for a high-scoring draw but I'm praying for a Spurs win now.

Yes Ok, it still hurts .


----------



## [email protected]

Silent Alarm said:


> That bastard Henry is there? I was hoping for a high-scoring draw but I'm praying for a Spurs win now.
> 
> *Yes Ok, it still hurts .*


He'll salute the camera...with his Hand


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Henry!!

Did anyone else see Nasri snub Gallas. Lol.


----------



## Destiny

Rockhead said:


> Did anyone else see Nasri snub Gallas. Lol.


Sure thing. Was quite funny.

Little suprised Wilshere isnt in the starting lineup.


----------



## Enigma

Shit goalkeeping from Gomes, Nasri did well to squeeze that in.


----------



## Destiny

NAAAAASRRIIII! Great finish and great ball from Fab.


----------



## Joel

Silent Alarm said:


> That bastard Henry is there? I was hoping for a high-scoring draw but I'm praying for a Spurs win now.
> 
> Yes Ok, it still hurts .


I was thinking to myself, what did Henry do so bad to Man Utd that you're still pissed off about it?

Then I remembered you're Irish :lmao


----------



## [email protected]

Nasri !! What a angle !


----------



## ßen1

Awful from Assou-Ekotto and Gomes. Nice work by Nasri to squeeze that one in though.

On a different note, I'd like to see Modric join United, or if he was willing, move to Arsenal to replace Fabregas. He's class.


----------



## Rush

Fabregas should've buried that. missed chance.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I've seen Fabregas do that two or three times already in the last couple of games. Not to his usual finishing standards.

2-0. Over for Spurs already? Absolutely poor how much space Fabregas had there to operate. Spurs have been real shit so far in all honesty.


----------



## ßen1

Chamakh makes it 2-0.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Spurs are so shit :lmao
Meh, not too bothered now. At least its a few points for the fantasy football


----------



## reDREDD

So where is Gareth 'Cant ignore his girth' Bale?


----------



## Enigma

Spurs will win 3-2.


----------



## [email protected]

The 1st half was fantastic  But not for everybody.


----------



## Kiz

redeadening said:


> So where is Gareth 'Cant ignore his girth' Bale?


Lying in wait to pounce.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Girth Bale is being closed off well by three red shirts.


----------



## Silent Alarm

When you give Fabregas around 20 yards of space everytime he gets the ball, you're kinda asking for trouble.


----------



## ßen1

There's where Girth Bale is. 2-1


----------



## Rush

Gareth Bale. Arsenal ignored his girth for a second so he turkey slapped Tottenham back in it. good finish.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fantasy football points galore!


----------



## reDREDD

OMGWTFGARETHBALEBBQ!

This fucking kid isnt human. He's like Justin Bieber with puberty.


----------



## Kiz

Kizza said:


> Lying in wait to pounce.


Fuck yeah bitches.


----------



## Joel

Well done Fabregas :lmao


----------



## united_07

starting 11 for united



> VDS, Rafa, Rio, Vidic, Evra. Nani, Carrick, Fletcher, Park. Obertan, Macheda
> 
> SUBS: Kuszczak, O'Shea, J Evans, Scholes, Giggs, Hernandez, Rooney



:argh:


----------



## ßen1

Van Der Vaart!! Yes!


----------



## Goku

This is a great game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Van Der Vaart!!!

Stupid penalty to give away. Now Spurs can even go ahead and win it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fabregas you retard! What was he up to? :lmao


----------



## Rush

:lmao fell asleep. woke up to see scores are level.


----------



## Kiz

Shit son.

Don't count chickens before they hatch.


----------



## Joel

If Chamakh had any skill with his feet, Arsenal could have won already.


----------



## reDREDD

Well, its clear. Spurs are the John Cena of football. Except people actually like it when they no sell and then berry the other team.


----------



## Goku

Van Persie looks extremely sloppy.


----------



## Kiz

redeadening said:


> Well, its clear. Spurs are the John Cena of football. Except people actually like it when they no sell and then berry the other team.


Giving Arsenal an ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT.


----------



## Rush

3-2. GET IN SON


----------



## united_07

:lmao great match, and good to see arsenal dropping points hopefully


----------



## Goku

DUN DUN DUN


----------



## iMac

Wow. What a comeback.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Arsenal :lmao. 2 goal lead squandered. 

Nice goal. Best comeback this season, for me.


----------



## Joel

Enigma said:


> Spurs will win 3-2.


Quick, what are the lottery numbers for tonight?


----------



## Kiz

Kaboul you wonderful wonderful bastard.


----------



## Magsimus

Kosielny isn't having a great season. Wenger must be raging. Toon to beat Bolton as well today.


----------



## Rush

5 mins injury time. thats going to be a long fucking 5 mins for Spurs


----------



## KingKicks

Was that Jack from Lost standing next to Henry? :lmao



Enigma said:


> Spurs will win 3-2.


----------



## Kiz

Arsene has activated the Fergie time clause.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Same old Arsenal :lmao Henry :lmao


----------



## ßen1

Tottenham win 3-2! Brilliant.


----------



## Goku

TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Great game. One of the most entertaining I've seen in a while. Chelsea are safe at the top of the table unless United completely batter Wigan.


----------



## united_07

Great comeback from spurs, now C'MON UNITED!!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

FUCK YOU ARSENAL! WHY DO YOU KEEP BETRAYING ME


----------



## Tomkin

Benjo™;9059567 said:


> *Was that Jack from Lost standing next to Henry?* :lmao


Yeah it was! haha
Pretty pissed off put a bet on Spurs draw at half time...


----------



## Rush

Spurs were paying 25/1 to win at half time. really wish i had an online account. would've put a couple on that.


----------



## Kiz

25/1? Fucking spewing. I have a sportsbet account.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Its a better Chelsea line-up tonight actually I think. Kalou with a start and Malouda back in MF.

And Chelsea kicking off in vegetable green. Nice.


----------



## reDREDD

Rockhead said:


> Its a better Chelsea line-up tonight actually I think. Kalou with a start and Malouda back in MF.


Oh please God we need this. Desperately.


----------



## Kiz

Lee Bowyer anyone?


----------



## geraldinhio

This.

Lee fucking Bowyer.Chelsea are on somewhat of a slump as of late after their immense start.

I see it as one one of those weeks where all the big teams mess up ,there's been a lot of them this year too.


----------



## reDREDD

Chelsea, please stop sucking, grow a pair, and start acting like fucking chelsea.

Drogba is back to his old self but he just cant find the mark.


----------



## geraldinhio

I don't know whats up with Chelsea really ,Essien is still suspended is he?

Drogba will be back to him self one he's fully over malaria ,I don't know why he's even playing.A genius gameplan to infect all the other teams maybe .:hmm:.....Newcastle losing too ,Bolton are on a roll.


----------



## reDREDD

Yes, Essien is out for this game and the next for trying to kill another player.


----------



## Kiz

Ray Wilkins finds this hilarious.










John Terry is very surprised though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I want to be positive, but fuck we couldn't put anything away in that half. Unmarked Bowyer was great to see. Need an earlier equalizer in this next half, because quite frankly goals are something we haven't seen much recently.


----------



## united_07

good header from evra to make it 1-0, it should make it a good second half, as now wigan will have to get people forward instead of just sitting back, obertan looks good.


----------



## geraldinhio

On a sidenote why in god's name is Danny Mills ,an former City and Leeds player doing the commentary for the United game?

United look flat as hell ,without Scholes they don't seem creative at all really.


----------



## reDREDD

We had 8 corners in the first half alone. Clearly Chelsea is doing something right. But he we just cant find the fucking goal we need.


----------



## ColeStar

Just back home from the Emirates and am absolutely disgusted. Have now been subjected to watching three pathetic home defeats before December has even begun. I am so, so, angry. And also hungry. Fuck this, I'm going to stop thinking about football, go to comfort eat and watch rugby for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Kiz

Just read Wigan got 2 red cards in a matter of minutes.

What the fuck?


----------



## reDREDD

Good old fashioned honest refereeing for Man U.


----------



## Magsimus

Nightmare game today, getting hammered and Colloccini now suspended fpalm


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Crap. I don't care how many chances there were, if we aren't at the very least equalizing than chances don't even matter. I can't believe we've taken 3 out of 4 losses in our last few games. Scored only 1 goal in the last 4 games, and that is by our suspended player. I have low hopes until we see a victory again. Wouldn't be surprised at all to lose to Newcastle next week.


----------



## united_07

redeadening said:


> Good old fashioned honest refereeing for Man U.


did you see them?

the first the player, who was already on a yellow, decides to completely take fletcher out, easy yellow card. Then the second a two footed lunge studs up on rafael. Wigan cant really complain about the decisions.

I would have like to seen united get a couple more goals, to get a bit of a confidence boost, it was another good header from hernandez


----------



## Silent Alarm

Oh sweet Jesus, what a day!  
Arsenal bottling it big time, Chelsea with 3 losses in their last 4 and Chicha scored again.
Plus Doyle and Walters scored .
All level now baby!


----------



## Medo

redeadening said:


> Well, its clear. Spurs are the John Cena of football. Except people actually like it when they no sell and then berry the other team.


:lmao

*Anyway, So glad that we won today and both Chelesea and Arsenal lost *


----------



## reDREDD

Anyone know any good Cricket teams I can transition to?

Nah but seriously, lets just look at the singular brightside. Atleast we played well. With half the team missing we played well. Problem is, Chelsea always struggle with that first goal. But the moment we get it it becomes a massacre.

We'll win next time. Guaranteed.

As for the red cards, I was joking man. Just making fun of all those 'unfair refereeing at the bridge and old trafford' arguments


----------



## JasonLives

Johan Elmander, Top scorer of the Premier League right now. Say what?! :shocked:


----------



## Joel

Was actually a really good game. But it's worrying as hell if you are a Chelsea fan.

We created chances and even though Foster was in form, you atill got to question why we couldn't put on into the net. I don't know what is wrong with us.


----------



## Vader

Cheering a Lee Bowyer goal was a vile feeling.


----------



## The Monster

Heard Foster played really well for Birmingham today its big win it could give them good spring board to go up table now & did wonders for us to.

Not sure what happened with Arsenal 1st half were all over Spurs come back out the tunnel for 2nd half looking nothing like 1st half side, was odd. Arsenal weakness is there for all to see not strong enough mentally week in week out to win Prem League title, never use the width when available & can’t defend well from dead balls pieces. But Not as if ourselves or Chelsea don’t have our own problems, agree with alot of people who say there is no 1 outstanding team in the league this season, everyone can beat anyone on there day this season.

We were really sub standard today, no one really did well, even at 11 men to Wigan 9, we kept losing the ball all the time & build up play is so slow, CM a real worry, got no steel, creativity or high tempo in there. Needs looking into really badly in Jan/summer.

Been great weekend for us, next week could also be a big weekend for the 3 title chasers, Arsenal take on Aston Villa away from home, we face Blackburn at OT & Chelsea go against Newcastle at St James Park.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Liverpool up 3-0 in the first half. I think Gerrard may have headed to the back early to rub one out before his teammates arrive.

Been a really strong performance by Liverpool. I really think West Ham get relegated this year.


----------



## Devildude

"Stale breadsticks might provide more resistance than woeful West Ham at the moment."

Couldn't of summed it up any better myself. Not that I'm complaining, I can't even remember the last time we scored 3 goals in the first half.


----------



## STALKER

Pretty good weekend for man utd and lol @ Chelsea losing to Birmingham.


----------



## Tomkin

Great win for us again today  but we always beat West Brom..

Fuck sakee Chelsea losing me money and letting united catch up!!


----------



## Desecrated

Awesome victory Spurs. Kaboul goal had one of the best set-ups I have seen this season, and the perfect partnership between Bale and VDV to score the first. Arsenal's shooting in the last 20 minutes was awful.

Bolton/Newcastle was shocking. Out of all possible outcomes, Bolton being 4 goals adrift isn't what I expected. Owen Coyle is proving a great manager for the future.


----------



## Enigma

Enigma said:


> Spurs will win 3-2.


Boom. 


Great weekend for United.


----------



## Jon Staley

Losses for Arsenal and Chelsea = a victory for English football.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i think it's pretty obvious. bolton are winning the prem.

:side:



joking aside ... arsenal look like an europa league side right now. just a mess.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's weird, all the talk during the week has been about how Arsenal showed their ''steel'' by beating Everton away and then this week they showed why they've won fuck all for the past few years.
Three home losses as well, not the results of champions.

Chelsea were missing Terry, Lampard and Essien plus Alex was probably half-fit so they're suffering a bit with injuries. (How'd you like it? :side

United seem to be spluttering along but Rooney is back, along with Giggs and our only major injury is Valencia so hopefully we can start winning away from home.

'Arry thinks Spurs can have a run at the league? :lmao Fuck off, they're laughable at back, constantly leaking goals.


----------



## Kiz

Well he's hardly going to say after beating Arsenal that they're shit.


----------



## Goku

Feel a little bad for Arsene Wenger that his team got too complacent after their two goal lead.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I must be the only one who actually liked Gallas pretty much getting the last laugh. I don't know what it is, but I dislike Nasri a lot. 

It was also cool to see Wenger's rage throwing that water bottle to the ground.

Chelsea need Essien and Terry back ASAP. I think Terry can be back as soon as next week. Essien in time for Everton. Dark times, but a victory next week would pull us out.


----------



## Tomkin

Chelsea desperately need the likes of Terry, Lampard, and Essien back but it's no excuse to lose to sunderland and Birmingham, top class names are still playing all around the squad and they should of risen to the occasion.

How much is that Chelsea team worth? and they missed over 20 chances to put the ball in the net.

Stoke didn't have a shot on target in the first half and we managed to win 3-0


----------



## Renegade™

> We were really sub standard today, no one really did well, even at 11 men to Wigan 9, we kept losing the ball all the time & build up play is so slow, CM a real worry, got no steel, creativity or high tempo in there. Needs looking into really badly in Jan/summer.


Fletcher has been rubbish this season, he was incredibly sloppy against Wigan, he needs a rest and to re-discover how to move the ball on before he allows an opponent the chance to take it from him. I'd like to see Carrick/Scholes start the next game, it's Blackburn at home, they'd do fine. I hope.


----------



## Kiz

Is there any real reason why Nasri chose not to shake his hand? Like, Sagna practically made out with him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

> In his autobiography Gallas called Nasri a "little twerp" and the mutual hatred between the pair supposedly stems from a run-in when Nasri sat in Thierry Henry's seat on the French team bus.


Kind of funny, but I think Nasri could have still shaken hands. If someone called me a "twerp" I would probably still shake hands out of sportsmanship.


----------



## Kiz

I thought Gallas had like fucked his girlfriend or something like, serious.


----------



## Renegade™

Bad Willy's girth is too much for little Samir to accept.


----------



## Nige™

ColeStar said:


> Just back home from the Emirates and am absolutely disgusted. *Have now been subjected to watching three pathetic home defeats before December has even begun*. I am so, so, angry. And also hungry. Fuck this, I'm going to stop thinking about football, go to comfort eat and watch rugby for the rest of the weekend.


:lmao

Teams lose. Imagine you supported a mid-table team or below. You'd see a few more than three defeats. It's not like any team has a right not to lose so many games. Suck it up. It's football, it's unpredictable. It's why we love it.



Renegade™ said:


> I'd like to see Carrick/Scholes start the next game, it's Blackburn at home, they'd do fine. I hope.


Fergie & Mike Phelan could play for you in the middle of the park against us next week at Old Trafford and you'd be fine.

Sam needs to realise he needs a central midfielder more than a striker. It's mainly the service we give to our current strikers that is the problem. Our current central midfield trio we're playing doesn't feature one regular central player. We've got two converted wingers in Pedersen & Emerton, and a defender in Phil Jones. Compared to the actual central players we have, other than Dunn (who's more of an attacking midfielder) like Nzonzi, Andrews & Grella, it's no real surprise they're ahead of them.


----------



## Renegade™

What's up with Dunn not being played?


----------



## Tomkin

Nige™;9061918 said:
 

> Sam needs to realise he needs a central midfielder more than a striker. It's mainly the service we give to our current strikers that is the problem. Our current central midfield trio we're playing doesn't feature one regular central player. We've got two converted wingers in Pedersen & Emerton, and a defender in Phil Jones. Compared to the actual central players we have, other than Dunn (who's more of an attacking midfielder) like Nzonzi, Andrews & Grella, it's no real surprise they're ahead of them.


Big sam's a cautious manager, and it seams to work well with a holding midfielder with obvious defensive skills in Phil Jones, a hard working Emerton with the creativity of Pederson. 

You obviously watch Blackburn a bit more than me though so fill me in if I'm wrong. It seams you lack what we lack in the middle of the pitch with a good passer who can get the ball and pick out anyone and makes it look like he has all the time in the world. 

Dean Whitehead is probably the hardest working player in the premiership right now, the guy never stops running, but lacks the quality to run the game. Delap can throw a ball but is very limited with his feet but again works extremely hard every single game. But we lack the player who can take control of a game and we rely too much on our wingers to get down and put cross after cross in the box. I'm not going complain though 9 points from our last 3 games against Liverpool, Birmingham and West Brom... Pulis is god


----------



## Joel

The JPH said:


> Losses for Arsenal and Chelsea = a victory for English football.


:lmao We had one Englishman in our line up while you had two. Tell me where the big difference in that is? You're so deluded on this topic that I am seriously starting to worry about you.



Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea were missing Terry, Lampard and Essien plus Alex was probably half-fit so they're suffering a bit with injuries. (How'd you like it? :side


No excuse to miss 200 shots though. But upon reflection it was not that we were poor, but more that it being one of those days where everything you hit is wide, or is blocked by a last ditch tackle or Ben Foster thinks he is Gianluigi Buffon.


----------



## ßen1

Finally get to see a Villa match on TV this season. I've been at work for the ones that've been on TV so far. (I've been to a few games though, so it's not like I haven't seen them at all)


----------



## ßen1

2-0 to Blackburn. No point in showing up.


----------



## Toots Dalton

I'm sick of FUCKING Redknapps.
I'm sick of 'Arry, I'm sick of his face, I'm sick of Jamie, I'm sick of seeing him on TV playing pundit, I'm sick of his tight pants, I'm sick of him playing on the Wii, I'm sick of 'Arry being seen as this god of football.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Mancini playing 4-4-2, seems like he's finally bowing to pressure.
Jo is starting up front along with Tevez, thats a strange one.

Maradona is at Craven Cottage and he's with an absolute stunner, wow!
Excuse me while I do some research .

Edit: It looked like 4-4-2 but now it looks like a 4-3-3, I dunno.


----------



## ßen1

Jo is starting? Mancini does some head-scratchers, that's for sure.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fulham 0-3 Man City HT.
City actually playing some good stuff. Fulham are shite.
Those City fans are a fickle bunch though.


----------



## Tomkin

Best City performance I've seen all season 
worst Fulham performance I've seen aswell 

I'd say City are the better side in Manchester


----------



## Toots Dalton

Silent Alarm said:


> Those City fans are a fickle bunch though.


I'm sick of them too, with their stupid fucking scarves, looking like Mini-Mancinis. FUUUUUUCCCKKK OOOOFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomkin

If this match finishes 4-2 I get £160 
I put that on at the start of the match so the odds aren't that big. GOARNNNN FULHAM


----------



## Toots Dalton

Great, now I'm gonna have to listen to the Blue fuckers rabbiting on, nice on Fulham!
Can't be doing with 'em, I hate Manchester, two shades of shite. Actually I'll put up with it from United fans, because when they brag at least they've got the trophies to back it up, City have done fuck all for decades, yet their fans are the biggest shits.


----------



## The Monster

Renegade™;9061127 said:


> Fletcher has been rubbish this season, he was incredibly sloppy against Wigan, he needs a rest and to re-discover how to move the ball on before he allows an opponent the chance to take it from him. I'd like to see Carrick/Scholes start the next game, it's Blackburn at home, they'd do fine. I hope.


His not been his best I agree, some his passing been sloppy like you said. Well Carrick in different form hasn’t helped he caught out when had ball as wasn’t fast enough, was same at Aston Villa. His general awareness to a concern when first came he shielded ball very well & when danager past ball back but since then he doesn’t seem to as much anymore not really sure why either. I still think we need at least 2 new CM's next year. 

Its clear for all to see that when Scholes doesn’t start we don’t have a good tempo to our passing or keep ball as well, need someone who can come on to do those things when not there, we also have no sitting out & out CDM either with Hargreaves injury problems, though not most pressing issue or area of pitch think you need 1 in the big matches more so in Champions League just my opinion though.

Speaking of CM I cant believe Bayern Munich are very really considering letting Bastian Schweinsteiger go some time next year for cut price deal as current one runs out in 2012, bit shocked at that. He himself doesn’t seem to want to stay either & said many times before he wants go abroard & win the Champions League at some point in time before retires & Bayern to me don’t look like team that can do that, although I know top of group in Champions League & have gone through to knock out stages but that doesn’t tell the whole story as they 6th in there own league as it stands & look fair away from League winners & Cant see them reaching 2011 Champions League final even less win it. For 25-30Million I buy him in a heartbeat even at 26 years old his class CM if had to I would happily carry him to Old Trafford if I had to.

Manchester City were vpretty good today but Fulham were also very poor though, Fulham basic 4-4-2 & none of there players tracked any Man City players at any time so become easy for Manchester City, still the movement was key for me, alot times Silva or/& even Yaya Toure when he broke away from midfield & got in between the defense & midfield lines, Fulham midfield didn’t track runners/players & was big problem for them all game, it was clear all game but more in 1st half which in end was 1 major reasons Fulham didnt win the match. Think Tevez getting first goal at 6minute mark helped out as settled them down alot & then they kept ball in Fulham half for almost all the first 45 minutes. 

The Key here isn’t they have done it today its can you do week in week out all time? That’s what they need to do if they want to finish in top 4 come May 2011 got away trip to Stoke City up next be hard tough task for Manchester City get all 3 points there imo.

Blackburn up next for us not sure what formation Blackburn will play cos played 5-4-1 didn’t they at Spurs? Want to see Phil Jones play for Blackburn really like look of him as a player & as a person, seems very down to earth & good nice lad. Don’t agree with him being used in CM though always liked look of him more at CB but im not the manager so cant comment on that for sure. Need keep on winning to build up that momentum in comming week with wins over first Blackburn then Blackpool before 2 big clashes against Arsenal & Chelsea.


----------



## Nige™

Renegade™;9061932 said:


> What's up with Dunn not being played?





tomkim4 said:


> Big sam's a cautious manager, and it seams to work well with a holding midfielder with obvious defensive skills in Phil Jones, a hard working Emerton with the creativity of Pederson.
> 
> You obviously watch Blackburn a bit more than me though so fill me in if I'm wrong. It seams you lack what we lack in the middle of the pitch with a good passer who can get the ball and pick out anyone and makes it look like he has all the time in the world.


Duuny's not been fit. He picked up a minor injury against Everton on the opening day like 15 minutes in, and with all the problems he's had over the years, he has a big problem getting match fit.

It's a shame as we did well with him sitting in behind the lone striker last season. He got more freedom and got close to 10 goals. He's class on the ball and is the kind of creative influence we need like you said tomkim, as without him we lack any quality.

Jonesy does work hard and protect the defence, but even though Emerton & Pedersen have some adventure about them, they get caught out in the centre. They don't have the same time on the ball as they're usually allowed on the wing. When we're up against it too like we will be at United next week, they're a bit lightweight, especially Gamst.

You're right in that we lack a ball player in the middle of park. We've missed Tugay so much since he retired it's unreal. He could spray it about effortlessly and effectively. Dunny can do that to an extent but he's unreliable in his fitness and is better off played in an advanced role as we found out last year.

Another main problem is Sam's negativity. He rarely lets the wingers play like they should and get at the full backs and instead opts for the long ball up to Kalinic/Benjani or Roberts, hoping they hold it up and the mid-fielders support him if we get possession. Far too often we go down that route. That's mostly how we approach every away game, and a lot of the time our mid-fielders don't support the striker when it's hoofed up there.

*Edit:*


The Monster said:


> Want to see Phil Jones play for Blackburn real like look of him, don’t agree with him being used in CM though always liked look of him more at CB but im not the manager so cant comment on that for sure.


No you're right. He's there though because we have Nelsen & Samba and a lack of options in midfield. Plus he does a decent job there, but nowhere near as well as when he's at the back.


----------



## The Monster

Nige™;9062729 said:


> Duuny's not been fit. He picked up a minor injury against Everton on the opening day like 15 minutes in, and with all the problems he's had over the years, he has a big problem getting match fit.
> 
> It's a shame as we did well with him sitting in behind the lone striker last season. He got more freedom and got close to 10 goals. He's class on the ball and is the kind of creative influence we need like you said tomkim, as without him we lack any quality.
> 
> Jonesy does work hard and protect the defence, but even though Emerton & Pedersen have some adventure about them, they get caught out in the centre. They don't have the same time on the ball as they're usually allowed on the wing. When we're up against it too like we will be at United next week, they're a bit lightweight, especially Gamst.
> 
> You're right in that we lack a ball player in the middle of park. We've missed Tugay so much since he retired it's unreal. He could spray it about effortlessly and effectively. Dunny can do that to an extent but he's unreliable in his fitness and is better off played in an advanced role as we found out last year.
> 
> Another main problem is Sam's negativity. He rarely lets the wingers play like they should and get at the full backs and instead opts for the long ball up to Kalinic/Benjani or Roberts, hoping they hold it up and the mid-fielders support him if we get possession. Far too often we go down that route. That's mostly how we approach every away game, and a lot of the time our mid-fielders don't support the striker when it's hoofed up there.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> 
> No you're right. He's there though because we have Nelsen & Samba and a lack of options in midfield. Plus he does a decent job there, but nowhere near as well as when he's at the back.


That’s makes sense I really liked look of the Samba/Jones CB partnership thought had alot of good things about it, you got real star in Phil Jones btw.

I also apart from Gamst do Blackburn even have a out & out winger? Cos hasn’t Big Sam used Benjani, Mame & Diouf on the wings at times this season? Imo like you said I don’t think you have a attack minded CM player who can find passers who can create & dribble to add that bit more in final 3rd, only time think that not true was last season when Big Sam used a diamond shape I think but had David Duune at tip of it maybe? Alot of things Blackburn did through the middle had to involve him at some point & he was very good there i was really impressed with him but got another injury I believe which stopped that in a second, which was big shame. 

Think there was goal at Bolton last season which Blackburn scored which was 1 of my favorite goals of last season but never got credit it deserved but Dunne started in own box & Blackburn kept ball & hit a counter attack & ended up with Dunne making run from own box to Bolton's then made run off Bolton defender & clipping/passing the ball into top corner of the net, was very nice team goal imo.

Not sure what our team will be at all against Blackburn but all I know is we will have almost all bar 3 of our main players back fit by then, yippee! (Those 3 players are of course Owen, Valencia & Hargo) Unless of course injury’s happen of course but I would hope that doesn’t happen. Good news is its not a far away European away trip so traveling wise wont be that much of problem. Rooney I know will start that match against Rangers so think bench spot for Blackburn game maybe. Its a game that we just got to win more then anything right & stay up there at top of table, good performances would be ace no doubt but were a 2nd half of the season team normally so I’ll take winning ugly all day before 2011 begins. Not saying I don’t want our overall performances stay where it is right now for the Arsenal & Chelsea here btw as still want us to improve bit by bit as games/season go on but we never done great performance wise in first half of seasons as normally we kick into gear in Jan/Feb time when it matters most, which im hoping will be case again this season.


----------



## Nige™

The Monster said:


> That’s makes sense I really liked look of the Samba/Jones CB partnership thought had alot of good things about it, you got real star in Phil Jones btw.


Thanks. At least some people can see how good he is.



The Monster said:


> I also apart from Gamst do Blackburn even have a out & out winger? Cos hasn’t Big Sam used Benjani, Mame & Diouf on the wings at times this season?


Benjani's not played much, but when he's played he's played as the lone front man. He's not played out wide.

We've got both Dioufs, although Mame tends to play out wide as part of a 4-3-3/4-5-1. We've also got Olsson, who unfortunately's been injured for the most part which is a shame. He was a big factor in our turnaround at the start of the year. We've missed him.

There's also Hoillet who's started the last three games. He's got ability but he's still raw and needs to improve to become a regular Premiership player. Emerton's predominantly a winger and does his best work out there. Obviously there's Pedersen too. Also Dunny's not bad on the wing and cutting inside on to his right foot.



The Monster said:


> Think there was goal at Bolton last season which Blackburn scored which was 1 of my favorite goals of last season but never got credit it deserved but Dunne started in own box & Blackburn kept ball & hit a counter attack & ended up with Dunne making run from own box to Bolton's then made run off Bolton defender & clipping/passing the ball into top corner of the net, was very nice team goal imo.


Sam was away for that game, and that was our first away win of the season. We played good football too that day. Coincidence? Not looking to Bolton away or Man U next week. Tough.


----------



## Tomkin

I've always wanted to ask a Blackburn fan- Do you think El Hadj Diouf is a wanker like the rest of us do?


----------



## Nige™

tomkim4 said:


> I've always wanted to ask a Blackburn fan- Do you think El Hadj Diouf is a wanker like the rest of us do?


Without doubt. When I heard we were looking to sign him, I wasn't happy shall I say. He's definitely the one player I was against us signing because of the way he plays the game.

There are players that wind up the opposition and their fans, dive and what not, but he's a dick off the field and gets caught up in situations he doesn't need to in both.

What annoys me as a Blackburn fan with him as a player is that he turns up for one game in five at best. This season he's produced a bit more, but he's so frustrating to watch. He can be lazy and sloppy to the extent you want to get up and scream at him. He has ability which he seems to keep in reserve for the big teams, which is why he winds me up so much as a player.

There's no denying the guy's a grade A c*nt.


----------



## wong

as long as chelsea win fuck all this season ( or any season ) i'll be happy


----------



## Renegade™

I don't think we need 2 CM's at all. One for sure, and if Schweinsteiger does want to leave Bayern, I think we should go for him. Schweinsteiger/Carrick or Schweinsteiger/Hargreaves (if he stays fit) especially could be excellent 2 man partnerships, of course could rotate around Anderson and Fletcher too and any of the 5 would work well in a 3 man midfield for Fergie's European formation. I'm not sold that Schweinstiger is a world class player yet, he's got flaws, but he's definitely a good choice if he does truly want to leave Munich. Sadly I can't see us splashing the cash on him, as he'd likely cost atleast 20m.


----------



## The Monster

Renegade™;9064987 said:


> I don't think we need 2 CM's at all. One for sure, and if Schweinsteiger does want to leave Bayern, I think we should go for him. Schweinsteiger/Carrick or Schweinsteiger/Hargreaves (if he stays fit) especially could be excellent 2 man partnerships, of course could rotate around Anderson and Fletcher too and any of the 5 would work well in a 3 man midfield for Fergie's European formation. I'm not sold that Schweinstiger is a world class player yet, he's got flaws, but he's definitely a good choice if he does truly want to leave Munich. Sadly I can't see us splashing the cash on him, as he'd likely cost atleast 20m.


Hargreaves staying fit would be superb but I honestly just don’t know, pulling a hamstring like did sorta expected when been out for so long but I said when or if he does return can see it happening a bit that he picks up little injury's so unknown if ever be 100% match fit, I just don’t know his contract expires next summer & think if not match fit by Feb/March time cant see him going into next season sadly, I’ve said before need a sitting CDM/CM who does that dirty work in midfield 3 to win Champions League now, Fletch does job but think more box to box CM rather then someone sit there like CDM does think Defour be good pick think cost 12-15M & good age of 22/23, think do that defending side very well, the added bonus he can attack & defend, play CM, CDM & CAM with fact wants move to helps think be good addition to team.

Think in 2007/2008 we had 4 CM's but 5 as a whole with Fletcher on cusp then think that’s what be needed imo now for us to do a double again like did then, don’t think Fletch, Scholes, Carrick & Ando as a 4 is enough, think 1 more addition at least would be good, I only say 2 as not sure what SAF feels about Carrick & Hargreaves combined so may need replace 1 there then need to replace Scholes at some point & none of our CM play in that hole & create in that little space only Anderson known do that but SAf oddly plays him deep which think not his best posistion imo, so alot things to factor in no doubt need at least 1 new CM though.

Think Rooney saga & got Bastian situation at Bayern Munich perfectly, his contract runs out in 2012 & alot people saying he doesn’t want to extend (make choice on that in December btw) & Bayern not sure if let go in summer or this summer if wants to leave, funny the whole reason Bastian considering going is mainly because of Bayern Munich fans who were having right go at him in beginning of last season when made switch from RM to CM for no reason, & he hasn’t forgotten about it since, his also put himself on market with performances in CM in last season & at world cup & as said before countless times he wants at least 1 big move aboard at some point to win the Champions League.


----------



## Kiz

What's this? Cini playing 2 strikers? Attacking football? 

I'm so confused. I thought he was going for the world record of 0-0 drab draws in a row.


----------



## Renegade™

He caved under pressure. Spineless bastard 8*D



> Think in 2007/2008 we had 4 CM's but 5 as a whole with Fletcher on cusp then think that’s what be needed imo now for us to do a double again like did then, don’t think Fletch, Scholes, Carrick & Ando as a 4 is enough, think 1 more addition at least would be good, I only say 2 as not sure what SAF feels about Carrick & Hargreaves combined so may need replace 1 there then need to replace Scholes at some point & none of our CM play in that hole & create in that little space only Anderson known do that but SAf oddly plays him deep which think not his best posistion imo, so alot things to factor in no doubt need at least 1 new CM though.


I don't think Carrick is going anywhere, he's still a good player and really the muppets that for years wanted Fletch gone and blamed him for everything, now he's becoming their mark out boy, have begun to shift blame to Carrick alot, and its unfair. I don't think he's going anywhere yet, and I honestly feel that Hargreaves will get back into our first team even if it's in a similar way to Ledley King, where he plays a game, then is rested etc. Defour is a good player with a terrific engine but we already have Fletcher and Anderson to do that job, so really Schweinstiger would be a better option, I'm just not sold on us being able to compete with mega bucks City and Madrid if he makes it publicly known he wants to move from Bayern. And to be fair, Bayern can get their players back fit, they could win the Champs League, sure they're not favourites, but they made the final last year so anything's possible.


----------



## Von Doom

En route to the north east of england, everton had better beat sunderland or I'll be gutted. COYB!


----------



## Silent Alarm

All the weekly "crisis" and "balance of power" bullshit is getting tiresome.
Chelsea lose a few but are still top and still in the Champions League, how is that a crisis? Plus all the nonsense about Ancelotti resigning, (which he's denied) its crazy!
Man City spank a poor Fulham side so they become flavour of the week along with Spurs.
But if Mancini draws or loses his next match, the media will be hanging him out to dry again.

I blame Sky, all that place is good for is Georgie Thompson :side:.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I have no idea where those rumors came from. Ancelotti quitting after three losses? Lol. A few days settled in after our loss, I feel confident. We had a very similar stump last year around December, its just come early this year. We'll settle in smoothly when our players return soon hopefully.


----------



## Kiz

Didn't Mark Hughes get dumped after only having 3 losses?

CONSPIRACY~!~!~


----------



## The Monster

Renegade™;9066425 said:


> I don't think Carrick is going anywhere, he's still a good player and really the muppets that for years wanted Fletch gone and blamed him for everything, now he's becoming their mark out boy, have begun to shift blame to Carrick alot, and its unfair. I don't think he's going anywhere yet, and I honestly feel that Hargreaves will get back into our first team even if it's in a similar way to Ledley King, where he plays a game, then is rested etc. Defour is a good player with a terrific engine but we already have Fletcher and Anderson to do that job, so really Schweinstiger would be a better option, I'm just not sold on us being able to compete with mega bucks City and Madrid if he makes it publicly known he wants to move from Bayern. And to be fair, Bayern can get their players back fit, they could win the Champs League, sure they're not favourites, but they made the final last year so anything's possible.


Carrick poor form contributes to alot of people questioning him, Fletcher though improved alot as season/s went on, Carrick gone backwards more then anything, I don’t mind he has a bad game or to or even poor month its the poor months that keep happening continually with the 1 good game in-between each month that annoys me if he can get over that hurdle & get good run where his performances at good level then I don’t think SAF will say anything to him, his contract expires in 2012 & haven’t seen any mention of new 1 though, not sure if down to our know rubbish policy of only offering new contracts when plater only has 12 months left to run on it or because SAF is waiting to see if he deserves a new 1 before hand?

Cant see it myself SAF will give Hargreaves all backing & support he needs but if his knees are in such bad shape that his struggling to get fit for matches then I cant see him being around next season. 

Man City cant offer Champions League which is 1 thing Bastian has always wanted to have, so can offer all the money want for him which have no doubt they will but if had a choice of Real Madrid, Chelsea, us or even staying at Bayern over Man City, i think pick them over Man City even with all there money, that of course if Jan move if summer deal then who knows depend on where Man City finish in the league. 

Alot would depend I would guess on if Bayern can offer Bastian that big ear's trophy (UCL) In interview Van Gaal gave he was saying Bastian should leave if he really wants to, which suggests to me his either A) Has made up his mind already &/or B) Van Gaal knows that season was a 1 off & cant see them reaching another Champions League final again. Either way think that combined with how fans treated him as left thinking more about move then before, the talks of new contract started along with new 1 for Lahm, so him not signing 1 whilst Lahm has suggests his properly seeing what other offers are on cards, wouldn’t shock me if likes of Real Madrid were indeed offering something. I’d buy him in second if I could not sure who wouldn’t actually, more so when his going for cut price deal because only have 18-12 months left on contract depending on when/if he does indeed leave.


----------



## Nige™

Kizza said:


> Didn't Mark Hughes get dumped after only having 3 losses?
> 
> CONSPIRACY~!~!~


I might be wrong but I think it was just one defeat, at Old Trafford. It was that they were in 6th and drew something like 5/6 in a row and 8 out of 9 or something close to that, including a 3-3 draw with Burnley at home.

But yeah, they were hasty in sacking him. It's the way they did it too which made it worse than it was.


----------



## The Monster

Nige™ said:


> I might be wrong but I think it was just one defeat, at Old Trafford. It was that they were in 6th and drew something like 5/6 in a row and 8 out of 9 or something close to that, including a 3-3 draw with Burnley at home.
> 
> But yeah, they were hasty in sacking him. It's the way they did it too which made it worse than it was.


Yeah that was right as Mancini was there at Half time wasnt he talking about taking over then & Hughes also found out he was fired at HT as well, wasnt professionally in any way that really.

Sky Sports/Andy Gray & Richard keys did a peice a few weeks back looking at all points Mark Hughes had in league with Man City in his first 30 games i think & did same for Mancini for his first 30 games with Manchester City to which both ended up level on exact same number of points, team changed since then & pointless stat as means very little but I thought was an interesting one none the less.

Watching Sunderland v. Everton, looking forward to seeing more of Welbeck clearly but also but more of Jordon Henderson & if he comes off subs bench Jack Rodwell to, both young English lads with bright futures ahead of them both, in a dream world i love to see them at Old Trafford more Rodwell but Henderson comming into his own to this season.


----------



## Kiz

Nige™ said:


> I might be wrong but I think it was just one defeat, at Old Trafford. It was that they were in 6th and drew something like 5/6 in a row and 8 out of 9 or something close to that, including a 3-3 draw with Burnley at home.
> 
> But yeah, they were hasty in sacking him. It's the way they did it too which made it worse than it was.


My bad.

Carlo should have been gone a long time ago then 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I wonder hypothetically if Carlo were to go, who would be announced to replace him?

I heard from a friend that Avram Grant has three more games to turn West Ham around or he's out.


----------



## Nige™

Rockhead said:


> I wonder hypothetically if Carlo were to go, who would be announced to replace him?
> 
> I heard from a friend that Avram Grant has three more games to turn West Ham around or he's out.


Like Chelsea, today West Ham have decided to sack their number two. Obviously he's the one to blame.

It does appear that there is some serious goings on behind the scenes at Chelsea. I don't know if Ancelotti is the kind of guy to walk away from it, but if he's not happy with the interference, you could hardly blame him.

Grant did a decent job at Chelsea and didn't get enough credit for their turning their season round, getting them to their only Champions League final and to take Man U to the last day. However I think most people would bet their house on him not going back there.

If Zola hadn't got sacked at West Ham, he might have been in with a shout. It's a pity because everyone loves Zola.


----------



## Mafio'

We'll see tonight if Chelsea can get back up. For the next week end, Tottenham vs. Liverpool, the match who will determine which team is really on the Big Four.


----------



## Team Technical

Is saturday the next round of the FA cup? Would be great if FC United of Manchester moves on...


----------



## ßen1

Gareth Bale is in the 55 man shortlist for the FifPro World XI.

Here's the full list:



> Goalkeepers: Gianluigi Buffon (Italy, Juventus FC), Iker Casillas (Spain, Real Madrid C.F.), Petr Cech (Czech Republic, Chelsea FC), Julio Cesar (Brazil, F.C. Internazionale), Edwin Van Der Sar (Netherlands, Manchester United FC)
> 
> Defenders: Daniel Alves (Brazil, FC Barcelona), Gareth Bale (Wales, Tottenham Hotspur), Michel Bastos (Brazil, Olympique Lyonnais), Ashley Cole (England, Chelsea FC), Patrice Evra (France, Manchester United FC), Rio Ferdinand (England, Manchester United FC), Philipp Lahm (Germany, FC Bayern Munchen), Lucio (Brazil, F.C. Internazionale), Maicon (Brazil, F.C. Internazionale), Marcelo (Brazil, Real Madrid C.F.), Alessandro Nesta (Italy, AC Milan), Pepe (Portugal, Real Madrid C.F.), Gerard Pique (Spain, FC Barcelona), Carles Puyol (Spain, FC Barcelona), Sergio Ramos (Spain, Real Madrid C.F.), Walter Samuel (Argentina, F.C. Internazionale), John Terry (England, Chelsea FC), Thiago Silva (Brazil, AC Milan), Nemanja Vidic (Serbia, Manchester United FC), Javier Zanetti (Argentina, F.C. Internazionale)
> 
> Midfielders: Esteban Cambiasso (Argentina, F.C. Internazionale), Michael Essien (Ghana, Chelsea FC), Cesc Fabregas (Spain, Arsenal FC), Steven Gerrard (England, Liverpool FC), Andres Iniesta (Spain, FC Barcelona), Ricardo Kaka (Brazil, Real Madrid C.F.), Frank Lampard (England, Chelsea FC), Javier Mascherano (Argentina, FC Barcelona), Thomas Muller (Germany, FC Bayern Munchen), Mesut Ozil (Germany, Real Madrid C.F.), Andrea Pirlo (Italy, AC Milan), Bastian Schweinsteiger (Germany, FC Bayern Munchen), Wesley Sneijder (Netherlands, F.C. Internazionale), Xabi Alonso (Spain, Real Madrid C.F.), Xavi (Spain, FC Barcelona)
> 
> Forwards: Dimitar Berbatov (Bulgaria, Manchester United FC), Didier Drogba (Ivory Coast, Chelsea FC), Samuel Eto’o (Cameroon, F.C. Internazionale), Diego Forlán (Uruguay, Atletico Madrid), Gonzalo Higuain (Argentina, Real Madrid C.F.), Zlatan Ibrahimovic (Sweden, AC Milan), Lionel Messi (Argentina, FC Barcelona), Diego Milito (Argentina, F.C. Internazionale), Arjen Robben (Netherlands, FC Bayern München), Ronaldinho (Brazil, AC Milan), Cristiano Ronaldo (Portugal, Real Madrid C.F.), Wayne Rooney (England, Manchester United FC), Carlos Tevez (Argentina, Manchester City FC), Fernando Torres (Spain, Liverpool FC), David Villa (Spain, FC Barcelona)


According to the list he's been nominated as a defender. Well he has no chance then. He's a terrible left back.


----------



## Kiz

He's got it in the bag.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wheres Nani? Surely he deserves a nomination at least?


----------



## Kiz

In the divers category.


----------



## Desecrated

Iker Casillas, Sergio Ramos, Wesley Sneijder and David Villa are probably the winners of each catagory.


----------



## united_07

that list is a bit of a joke, berbatov is in there..., if he is in there at least scholes and nani deserve to be in it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

No one's ever gonna convince me that Berbatov had a year warranting a nomination. I'm pretty sure somewhere they left someone better that should have got the nod. Anelka had a better year than Berbatov. A little disappointed Malouda didn't make the list either. Kaka didn't do a whole lot this year either. I'm gonna go ahead and pick my nominations from this list. Oh and before I go, Victor Valdes not being on the list is seriously a crime.

*Goalkeeper*
Julio Cesar

*Defenders*
Ashley Cole
Gerard Pique
Lucio
Maicon

*Midfielders*
Wesley Sneijder
Xavi
Andres Iniesta

*Forwards*
Didier Drogba
Cristiano Ronaldo
Lionel Messi


----------



## Joel

Nige™;9072786 said:


> It does appear that there is some serious goings on behind the scenes at Chelsea. I don't know if Ancelotti is the kind of guy to walk away from it, but if he's not happy with the interference, you could hardly blame him.


He won't mind, Nige, as his role was exactly the same at Milan. All he done was coach the team, while Galliani and Berlusconi bought the players, appointed the staff, etc.



Rockhead said:


> *Goalkeeper*
> Julio Cesar
> 
> *Defenders*
> Ashley Cole
> Gerard Pique
> Lucio
> Maicon
> 
> *Midfielders*
> Wesley Sneijder
> Xavi
> Andres Iniesta
> 
> *Forwards*
> Didier Drogba
> Cristiano Ronaldo
> Lionel Messi


Only change I'd make is Milito in for Drogba. Iniesta didn't have an amazing season, but he scored the most important goal in the world, so he probably does take a spot.


----------



## The Monster

Got Blackburn up next on Saturday, if we win it we will go into top spot for the whole day for the very first time this season. Think team will be like this.

VDS
Rafael Rio/Vidic Evra
Nani Ando/Carrick Park
Berba/Rooney

Subs: Kuz Smalling O'Shea Scholes Giggs Kiko Hernandez

Arsenal & Chelsea both have big away games this weekend Arsenal got face Aston Villa & CHelsea take on Newcastle, gonna be tough imo for both Arsenal & Chelsea gt all 3 points imho


----------



## Silent Alarm

A few predictions:
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Man United 1-0 Blackburn
Stoke 0-2 Man City
Newcastle 1-3 Chelsea
Spurs 1-1 Liverpool

I'd happily be wrong about a few of those though :side:


----------



## ßen1

Hope you're wrong about the Villa score. We really need a win. I expect a Pires cameo against his old club. I'd would a moment of magic from him, a free-kick or something.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

The ref in the Villa v Arsenal game is gutless, Arshavin should of been booked for diving.


----------



## ßen1

Arsenal are all over us, and Pires looks useless. I didn't see him in Spain, but I didn't expect him to do this little.

Edit: Just after I posted this, Pires runs it the length of the pitch, and creates a good chance.


----------



## ßen1

Fucking pathetic defending by Collins and Young, and Arshavin scores. 1-0


----------



## ßen1

Warnock should've been made to pay by Nasri, who put it into the side netting. 

Doesn't matter anyway, Nasri just volleyed one in, slight deflection, 2-0.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Villa have been very poor.
Why does Arshavin pull that stupid face every time he scores?
Nasri 0-2.


----------



## Kiz

Pretty sure the last score Arsenal want to be at half time is 2-0.


----------



## ßen1

Kizza said:


> Pretty sure the last score Arsenal want to be at half time is 2-0.


Arsenal will be fine against a team with John Carew up-front on his own.

Edit: He's put Delfouneso up top with Carew, and took Pires off. Good move.


----------



## Kiz

That is true.


----------



## ßen1

:lmao @ Carew trying to interrupt Delf's prayers, what a dick.


----------



## Rush

2-1. here we go!


----------



## ßen1

Ciaran Clark, what a fucking hit. COME ON VILLA!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Game on!

I was about to switch it off after 2-0. Mighty goal!

Crap I'm out again 2-1


----------



## ßen1

Yeah, Carew was affecting play there, but who cares. 

Had a bit of a chuckle at Fabianski peering round him. :lmao


----------



## ßen1

Fucks sake. Shit defending and goalkeeping yet again this season. 3-1


----------



## Rush

Chamakh picks up a goal. 3-1. Villa's defense is pretty awful.


----------



## ßen1

Last season we were 4th place in the goals conceded department, with United, Chelsea and Liverpool above us. We had one of the best defences in the league.

This year? 13th. We've regressed so much. Dunne has been even more accident prone than usual, and it's really just been pathetic.

Yes, I'm pissed off. 2-0 lead against United, last season we'd have shut up shop and took the 3 points. 2-1 down to Arsenal, lets push on and get an equaliser, but keep it solid at the back. Or just let Chamakh in, and go back to square one.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

They just need to be physical with Le Arse, they can't hack it


----------



## GunnerMuse

Clark's goal was a cracking shot, but it should have been _disallowed._ Fabianski is rather noticeably blocked by Carew, who was fit enough to stand but made no effort to move out of the way.

Still, cute finish from Chamakh.


----------



## Rush

Arsenal look good with all their passing movements but at some point they need to pull the trigger and test out the keeper. Its almost like they're trying to get the perfect goal every time they get the ball when something simple would do.

Villa have wasted some chances here as well.


----------



## Kiz

One question.

Why doesn't Ireland start? I would have thought he would be one of the better players for Villa?


----------



## Rush

3-2. interesting.


----------



## ßen1

Even more pissed off now. I typed a huge post about bringing fucking Stephen Ireland on for John Carew when we need goals, and we need to sign players for the sake of signing players, getting some depth!

Ciaran Clark, you're the man. I'm not going to get carried away though, see what happens with this team.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Oh come on Villa. I can sense an equalizer, but can easily also see another Arsenal goal.


----------



## Kiz

Some teams for people.

*Man Utd:* Van der Sar, Rafael Da Silva, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Nani, Carrick, Anderson, Park, Berbatov, Rooney.
Subs: Kuszczak, Giggs, Hernandez, O'Shea, Evans, Fletcher, Obertan.

*Blackburn:* Robinson, Salgado, Samba, Nelsen, Chimbonda, Jones, Emerton, Dunn, Goulon, El-Hadji Diouf, Roberts.
Subs: Bunn, Givet, Linganzi, Mwaruwari, Hoilett, Hanley, Morris.

*Bolton:* Jaaskelainen, Ricketts, Cahill, Knight, Robinson, Lee, Mark Davies, Muamba, Taylor, Kevin Davies, Elmander.
Subs: Bogdan, Steinsson, Petrov, Klasnic, Moreno, Blake, Cohen.

*Blackpool:* Kingson, Eardley, Cathcart, Evatt, Crainey, Grandin, Vaughan, Adam, Taylor-Fletcher, Campbell, Varney.
Subs: Halstead, Southern, Ormerod, Euell, Phillips, Edwards, Carney.

*West Ham:* Green, Jacobsen, Tomkins, Upson, Gabbidon, Behrami, Barrera, Parker, Stanislas, Piquionne, Obinna.
Subs: Boffin, Reid, Cole, Boa Morte, Kovac, McCarthy, Hines.

*Wigan:* Al Habsi, Stam, Gohouri, Steven Caldwell, Figueroa, Gomez, Diame, Thomas, Cleverley, N'Zogbia, Di Santo.
Subs: Pollitt, Watson, Boselli, Moses, McArthur, McManaman, Mustoe.


----------



## ßen1

Kizza said:


> One question.
> 
> Why doesn't Ireland start? I would have thought he would be one of the better players for Villa?


This was part of my big post I accidentally deleted somehow. He's better than the whole midfield out there. When we got him in exchange for Milner, I was so excited because from what I'd seen of him at City, he was a much better player than Milner. Then they just left him to rot on the bench. It pisses me off.

Today, we started 37-year-old Robert Pires, ahead of him. If you're going to play Pires for the sake of him playing against Arsenal, please god, just give him 5 or 10 minutes at the end of the game. Don't give him 45 minutes when he clearly cannot handle it.

I've heard it's pretty much cos Houllier doesn't like the guy.


----------



## Kiz

Yeah, I thought that too, but I wasn't too sure, not that familiar with Villa. But I thought he was one of our better players at City, pretty annoyed that we let him go, because as you said, he's better than Milner.


----------



## Rush

i'd take Milner over Ireland tbh.


----------



## Kiz

*Stoke:* Begovic, Wilkinson, Huth, Shawcross, Collins, Pennant, Whitehead, Delap, Etherington, Jones, Fuller.
Subs: Sorensen, Higginbotham, Whelan, Gudjohnsen, Wilson, Walters, Sanli.
*Man City:* Hart, Richards, Toure, Kompany, Kolarov, De Jong, Milner, Barry, Silva, Balotelli, Tevez.
Subs: Given, Wright-Phillips, Adam Johnson, Boateng, Lescott, Vieira, Jo.

Woo-hoo two strikers and one holding midfielder. Fuck yeah.

*Fulham:* Schwarzer, Baird, Hangeland, Hughes, Salcido, Davies, Murphy, Etuhu, Dempsey, Gera, Kamara.
Subs: Stockdale, Kelly, Pantsil, Duff, Eddie Johnson, Dikgacoi, Greening.
*Birmingham:* Foster, Carr, Johnson, Ridgewell, Dann, Larsson, Fahey, Bowyer, Ferguson, Hleb, Jerome.
Subs: Doyle, Murphy, Phillips, Michel, Zigic, Parnaby, Beausejour.

*Wolverhampton:* Hennessey, Zubar, Stearman, Elokobi, Ward, Foley, Mancienne, David Jones, Milijas, Jarvis, Doyle.
Subs: Hahnemann, Van Damme, Ebanks-Blake, Fletcher, Hunt, Bent, Davis.
*Sunderland:* Gordon, Onuoha, Ferdinand, Mensah, Bardsley, Richardson, Henderson, Cattermole, Zenden, Bent, Welbeck.
Subs: Mignolet, Malbranque, Angeleri, Da Silva, Riveros, Elmohamady, Gyan.

*Everton:* Howard, Hibbert, Jagielka, Distin, Baines, Pienaar, Cahill, Heitinga, Arteta, Yakubu, Anichebe.
Subs: Mucha, Bilyaletdinov, Saha, Beckford, Coleman, Rodwell, Baxter.
*West Brom:* Carson, Jara, Scharner, Tamas, Cech, Mulumbu, Morrison, Thomas, Brunt, Dorrans, Odemwingie.
Subs: Myhill, Tchoyi, Pablo, Barnes, Reid, Shorey, Fortune.


----------



## ßen1

Is Yaya Toure injured? 

Richard Dunne's upfront, always funny to see.


----------



## ßen1

Wilshere, 4-2. Arsenal go top.

Wasn't expecting a win today, or even a draw, but I'm really not happy with how mediocre we've played.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Disappointing. Villa weren't really going forward in the dying minutes. Arsenal were the one's attacking, and look who reaps the rewards. Arsenal played well. First time I've been impressed with Arshavin in a long time.

Chelsea better be taking the top spot back tomorrow. Slap the contenders with our blue cocks. :side:


----------



## Renegade™

What a game that was. Arsenal deserved it, Rosicky/Arshavin/Nasri were tops today, three fantastic creative players that just shows it's not all about Cesc, they played flowing attacking football without him. Squillaci showed some spine at the back too, but still he's better alongside Djorou than Koscielny, who's a bit of an accident waiting to happen. And Arsenal suck at defending set pieces, still.

Bring on the Utd game!


----------



## S-Mac

Good game that was good to see Arsenal play some good football after what happened in midweek.


----------



## [email protected]

WILSHERE  Good to see Arshain play like that!!


----------



## ßen1

1-0 to United, Berbatov with the goal!


----------



## Kiz

Oh Lordy.

Berbatov.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Does anybody know the rules on accumulators if one of the games you bet on is postponed. Hopefully it doesn't void the whole bet.


----------



## Kiz

FX™ said:


> Is Yaya Toure injured?
> 
> Richard Dunne's upfront, always funny to see.


Just mentioned during the telecast that he withdrew with migraines.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Blackburn playing so horribly. What a horrible backpass. Berbatov may end up getting a hat trick. Awful from Blackburn. Only 26 minutes in as well.


----------



## ßen1

3-0 to United, Berbatov, Park, Berbatov. 

United need more, get this goal difference up.


----------



## Nige™

No surprise. Sam always writes these games off, especially when we've got enough points from the 'phases' he talks about. All you had to do was look at the team-sheet and see that he left Pedersen & Givet out. £15 @ 3/1 for United to win with a -2 handicap. Thank you very much!


----------



## Kiz

If Stoke don't get a goal before the half they've been horribly unlucky. Kolo and Kompany can't keep up with Fuller, and Pennant is feeding it in constantly. Could be 1-0 if it wasn't for Hart a few times.

Pedersen injured his hamstring or something.


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HpklcPei84

Lol @ the man who jumps on players


----------



## Nige™

Gamst & Givet are on the bench. He could've played them if he's put them on the bench. It was just a knock for Gamst anyway.

Brighton 0-1 FC United! Go FC! 3rd round against Man U please.


----------



## Kiz

Touche.

THE GREAT Timmy Cahill scores a header.


----------



## ßen1

[email protected] said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HpklcPei84
> 
> Lol @ the man who jumps on players


Arsenal London? fpalm


----------



## united_07

diouf should have been sent off for that 2 footed lunge, and then we should of had a penalty when berbatov got brought down

but a good performance against a terrible blackburn team


----------



## ßen1

45 minutes later, I find a United vs. Blackburn stream!


----------



## Renegade™

Seems like the Buy the Berb a Goal foundation has come up trumps, 2 goals in one half. Amazing. Carrick's playing some nice passes, but Nani needs to stay out on his fucking wing.


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


> diouf should have been sent off for that 2 footed lunge, and then we should of had a penalty when berbatov got brought down
> 
> but a good performance against a terrible blackburn team


You not see the foul by Anderson for the first goal? Neither did the ref either apparently. You're 3-0 up. Like it makes any difference. We were never going to get a result today anyway.

Although a Diouf suspension would be quite nice.



FX™ said:


> 45 minutes later, I find a United vs. Blackburn stream!


72 seconds and mine went down for some reason!


----------



## ßen1

FML. This stream is American. Americans should stay the fuck away from football. Stupid, stupid accent for football.

Oh yay! English commentators...Trevor fucking Francis.


----------



## ßen1

Berbatov hat-trick! Fucking outstanding goal.

EDIT: Nani! 5-0 - something like 48 minutes. 2 goals already.


----------



## united_07

what a goal! 4-0


----------



## Even Flow

5-0 United. Excellent.


----------



## united_07

:lmao 5-0, c'mon get a few more


----------



## Nige™

Shocking. No doubt Sam will blame the ref as the first goal set the tone for the rest of the game, not his stupid tactics and the awful defending. Blow the fucking whistle now and stop the carnage.


----------



## ßen1

Diouf gets substituted then acts like a prick as usual.


----------



## ßen1

Wow. This team beat us 2-0 last Sunday?


----------



## Even Flow

6-0


----------



## ßen1

Berbatov's got his 4th. SIX NIL.


----------



## Magsimus

Holy shit @ 6-0, what happened there?


----------



## Kiz

God I feel for Nige. This is terrible.


----------



## Even Flow

7-0 :lmao


----------



## ßen1

7-0, and 5 for Berbatov.


----------



## Magsimus

Good god, hope Chelsea don't do this to us tomorrow.


----------



## ßen1

West Ham are doing Wigan over too, 3-0 up now.


----------



## Kiz

Paul Robinson will be the saddest man in Britain right now.

Dimitar Berbatov becomes only the fourth player in Premier League history to net five goals in match after Andrew Cole (1995), Alan Shearer (1999) and Jermain Defoe (2009).


----------



## ßen1

Blarghhh. Streams gone.

EDIT: According to SSN, it's 7-1, Samba scores. The comeback is on!


----------



## Silent Alarm

7-1 Samba.
What the fuck was Berbatov drinking today? 
City go 1 up.


----------



## Kiz

MIIICCAAHHHHH~!

Fuck yeah, 1-0. Totally undeserving, but we'll take it.


----------



## ßen1

Wolves vs. Sunderland seems like a cracker.

Ebanks-Blake might have just snatched a 3-2 win in the 89th minute.

It looks like FC United vs. Brighton is going to a replay. Unfortunately they couldn't hang on.


----------



## ßen1

Etherington!!! Fuck yeah, Stoke 1-1 Man City


----------



## Silent Alarm

Stoke 1-1 Man City! Perfect end to the day, fecking brilliant! :lmao


----------



## Kiz

Fuuu.

They really should have had that in the first half after all their dominance.


----------



## S-Mac

Really bad result today for us hopefully we can regroup quickly now and Berbatov may have got his goal scoring ability back after today.


----------



## The Monster

Manchester United stat of the day - Anderson. 99 passes. 94 successful. 1 assist. Very nice

Sorry that Nige had to watch that Blackburn they were awful but thought we were superb that’s has to be the best ive seen us play all season so far, though not saying alot cos we haven’t looked good enough for alot of this season so far but wasn’t the case today, think best bit of today was when we play with so much movement, pace & with good passing we look a far better team, amount of times Berba & Rooney linked up was great to see, by default i have to give MotM to Berba of course for hitting 5 goals in 1 match but I think Ando deserves a mention, he looked really up for it today, running all over pitch, passing was very good & he played good part in a good number of our goals today. Oh & btw Rafael nailing down that RB spot now, think his looking real deal now that he has been giving a run there now, I hope same happens with SAF allowing Carrick & Ando to have a run in CM now to, good time to nail down that spots with Arsenal & Chelsea comming up. 

Obviously just another game in a long run for a League Title & have to focus on WHU away in Carling Cup on Tuesday then Blackpool away next Saturday, I think dare I say we can do better as a team display then today imo, Anderson, Rooney, Park & Carrick all coming back into form, Berba now hopefully got over bad run of not scoring since mid September, Nani think being out best player this season & I hope & wish it goes on & on for rest of the season, SAF should tell lads & be very proud that this was all done without Scholes, Fletch & Giggs as well. Best thing think come out of this game is the GD now up level with Chelsea & were getting on a good run with players coming back & looks like into good form to with a big December coming up think that is vital to have before some games come up.

I've been thinking for awhile now with Chelsea away game comming up if things go as they are what shape SAF go with cos seeing how Sunderland went 4-4-2 & lets be honest bossed game if SAF would do the same, clearly only 3 weeks away from that game so just a interesting point to make. Oh & no way do i think he will do that against Arsenal at OT in 16 days time btw as he will go 4-3-3 in that game with i hope midfeild 3 of Anderson, Carrick & Fletcher just like did 2 season ago in Champions League Semi final against Arsenal.


----------



## Nige™

The Monster said:


> Sorry that Nige had to watch that Blackburn they were awful


Turned it off after the first goal. I knew then we were beat. I didn't know it would turn out that bad though. It meant I could watch the Nadal/Murray match, and it was a cracker jacker.

I'm not all that bothered as I didn't expect us to get anything out of it. What did annoy me was that we scored as it deprived me of a clean sheet for Edwin in my fantasy team. Thankfully Vidic went off before the goal, so I got six points for him.

From what I heard, Josh Morris did okay when he came on and put a decent cross in for Samba's goal. Sam apologised as well he should for that performance. He won't care that much as he targets the games he wants to win, and Wolves at home next week is a game we can and have to win. Today was just another one he wrote off before it started. His team selection said that. I'm just gutted that I didn't back the handicap at greater than -2, but £45 will do me fine. Plus I'd rather United win the league than Chelsea, so if that puts them top, I'm not that fussed.

Great result for West Brom at Everton today. It's a pity Blackpool didn't hold on as that would've been a terrific result for them at Bolton. Glad City didn't win at Stoke, although it's the second week in a row Etherington scored after I left him on the bench in my fantasy team.


----------



## ecksbocks

That move where Berbatov did a little flick, quick one-two with Evra, picked out Nani with a sumptuous long ball, and raced into the box, hung back as Nani did a trick of his own, waited for the pass, and buried it to complete his hat trick was simply superb. Two goals did come off of rebounds... but he was (excellently) denied a sixth though, so you can't say he was terribly lucky. 

For those who still doubt his quality - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxJ9wdXXbwY 

The commentating is icing on the cake.


----------



## S-Mac

That was a lovely bit of play from Berbatov most people know how much quality he has its just that fact that he doesnt always work hard on the field.


----------



## Alex

I've been a huge fan of Berbatov since he joined United. I agree with the masses that he is lazy at times but his actual football ability is off the chart, he just needs to put the effort in every game. Seems like he sure as hell did today.


----------



## S-Mac

You have to wonder why he doesnt do that every week not score 5 goals but play like he did today


----------



## S-Mac

Watchin MOTD and Utd and played brilliantly Berbatov's third was pure class.


----------



## Von Doom

If there's any West Bromwich Albion fans on here, congratulations, you deserved that.

Dire straits for Everton sadly.


----------



## Tomkin

HAHA at Mancini being a sore loser in his interview saying how we ONLY played long ball and didn't try to play football. Its funny how the two best moves of the game were by Stoke with Fuller and Jones in the first half and Tuncay and Etherington in the second. 

He then went on to say how we hardly created anything and they should of won the game which is stupid because this interview was after football first which shows 80% of the game where people can clearly see we were the better side, I hardly sat down in the first half because of how many chances we had!! 

Lost loads of respect for the guy! 

Feel sorry for nige it was such a 1 sided game and he comes on here and doesn't moan, fair play. If it was me I'd of had all the United fans crying over how I'm such a "piece of shit"


----------



## Silent Alarm

There was some amount of quality stuff today in the Premier League.
Berbatov's third goal was unreal, Richards dummy against Stoke, That Tuncay backheel, Brunts free-kick, Clarkes first goal against Arsenal. Great stuff.


----------



## Renegade™

Amazing to see us put a team to the sword this season, great result.

Major lol @ Man City. Pretenders.



> Dire straits for Everton sadly.


Arteta was a silly boy, but how in God's name that Jara guy stayed on the field is beyond me. Really should've been Everton with a man advantage and then Arteta may not have been the silly boy. Oh and Beckford left his shooting boots at Leeds, how many chances does he need? Had Saha or Yakubu or Cahill had those chances, they would've buried one or two of them atleast.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Everton apparently really want David Beckham. Can't really see it happening. I think Beckham already said he doesn't want a European loan and I think he's gonna finish his career in LA. Donovan is interested in a loan again to Everton. I remember he did pretty well last season. Racked up a couple of goals and assists. Might be able to use him again.

Excited about tomorrow. Really hoping for a victory, a defeat and loss will be extremely frustrating. No one back tomorrow, but I heard Bruma played well in CL so I wouldn't mind seeing him start.


----------



## S-Mac

Would be nice if we got Beckham and Donovan but i think its more likely just just Donovan will come back to us on loan. And from yesterday how did that West Brom player stay on after that is unreal elbowed Baines straight in the jaw.


----------



## ßen1

Unfortunately can't see anything other than a 3-0+ win for Chelsea today, in response to United. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## bellywolves

FX™ said:


> Wolves vs. Sunderland seems like a cracker.
> 
> Ebanks-Blake might have just snatched a 3-2 win in the 89th minute.
> 
> It looks like FC United vs. Brighton is going to a replay. Unfortunately they couldn't hang on.


Yeah we did OK in the end. Stearman was up to his usual camikazi defending. Lets just hope we can go on a mini run, picking up some decent points. Love how the premier league is shaping up now.


----------



## ßen1

Alex has fucked it up!!!

Andy Carroll, well poached. 1-0 NEWCASTLE


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Newcastle scored. Wow horrible backpass from Alex. Dark times for Chelsea. :no:

It looked like Cech was coming out for the ball.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Horrible mistake by Alex, reminded me of what Rio did a few years back against Portsmouth.
C'mon you Geordies! 

Drogba up to his old tricks again, a hilarious dive :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Our first League goal since the game against Fulham! Its about time!


----------



## Silent Alarm

bah humbug  they'll win now.
One minute is all they had to hang on for, fuck.


----------



## Renegade™

Drogba is a joke. For a man of his physical stature to flap around like he does game after game is pathetic. He could easily just bump players off, but he's always trying to get players sent off for miniscule things.


----------



## ßen1

Hate watching Chelsea. Something about them just angers me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Horrible month for Chelsea. Squandered a great lead and now are second. If we stop giving up stupid early goals, maybe we'll taste victory again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yes! 1-1, Thank you Newcastle 
Would it be too much to ask for a Spurs win now? :side:
Don't think it'll happen though, Spurs will suffer a European hangover probably.
Also, Liverpool going with two up front, Torres and Ngog.


----------



## ßen1

United top of the league with a 2 point advantage, and looking very good with Rooney back too. They need to get a win against Blackpool, then they've got Arsenal at home, and Chelsea away. If they keep up this form and get 3 wins, which is unlikely I know, they could have at least a 5 point lead.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Fantastic weekend for United. I watched the game against Blackburn last night on MoTD and they were superb. Berbatov was class, Rooney looked on form, Nani was great and we played with a lot of creativity and pace. I hope they keep this up and hopefully we gain a victory over Blackpool next weekend.

Also, good to see Chelsea drop 2 points and now United are top of the league. After Blackpool, we have a tough couple of games. Let's hope United keep up this form.


----------



## ßen1

Skrtel, been a really boring game so far. Hopefully this changes things.

1-0


----------



## The Monster

Great weekend been for us 2 points clear at the top of the table, I did say few weeks ago that Chelsea have a real tough run of games coming up, but Chelsea should be doing alot better then what showing but they appear to look to slow in attack & don’t appear have that change on pace to up a gear in matches to find that cutting edge when need a goal. Chelsea had good chances but not great deal of them were done via cutting through Newcastle to find an opening, they changed shape to 4-4-2 today I think but that wasn’t problem so has be a tactics thing. I thought Newcastle handled Chelsea attack pretty well overall bar few silly moments of course. I think other thing that costing Chelsea now is don’t have good enough squad depth to cover for players as well as they did last season. Maybe a Chelsea fan perspective would properly help here as more accurate description on there team then i would but just my opinion on Chelsea atm. 

Just incase anyone missed it here is the run of games Arsenal, Chelsea & us have for rest of this month & whole of December by which time we & every other team would have all played 20 games each.

*Manchester United:*
Blackpool - Away
Arsenal - Home 
Chelsea - Away 
Sunderland - Home
Birmingham - Away 

*Chelsea: * 
Everton - Home 
Spurs - Away 
Man Utd - Home 
Arsenal - Away 
Bolton - Home 

*Arsenal:*
Fulham - Home 
Man Utd - Away
Stoke - Home 
Chelsea - Home 
Wigan - Away

As it Stands top 3 (And imo the League title Challengers) of in no order Arsenal, Manchester United & Chelsea looks like this.

1. Manchester United: Played 15 GD 19 Points 31 
2. Chelsea: Played 15 GD 19 Points 29 
3. Arsenal: Played 15 GD 15 Points 29

I Have no idea what the fans of each team see how those upcoming 5 fixtures will go for each team but be interesting to see/read but I cant imagine it being anything else but very tight & close.

Really want to see both Liverpool & Spurs score today just so it can be the first time in premier league history that all 20 teams have scored on same week round since premier league went to a 20 team format... Well that’s half my wish done Liverpool just scored on 42 minutes, great reactions from Skrtel there, 1-0 to Liverpool.


----------



## Von Doom

Spurs unable to string more than a pass together, Liverpool deserve the lead to be honest.

Waiting for the second half to start before I ponder betting on Spurs to win, only 5/1 at the moment.


----------



## ßen1

I forgot to say -










He was surprisingly awesome today.


----------



## Magsimus

Sol is the man.

The partnership with him and Steven Taylor was very good today since it was Taylor's first game of the season and these two have never played together.


----------



## ßen1

Penalty to Tottenham!

What the fuck is N'Gog doing?

Defoe smashed it wide. Generous free-kick, penalty, can't capitalise. One of them days?


----------



## Shock

Why they let Defoe take it, I do not know. Of all the people.


----------



## ßen1

Skrtel cancels out his goal with an own goal! Modric just drifted through the defence, brilliant player. 

1-1! All 20 teams have scored in the league now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Looks like a Skrtel own goal. Nice run by Modric though. Defoe can breath easy now with his bad miss of a penalty.


----------



## ßen1

I hate Torres. Just a nasty, cheating, twat.


----------



## ßen1

AARON LENNON! 

:lmao at Liverpool. Missed out on all those chances. Maxi should've buried that one. Stupid misses leads to 3 points for Spurs!


----------



## Silent Alarm

2-1 Spurs, Lennon, 92nd minute :lmao


----------



## united_07




----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Liverpool, City and Chelsea all drop points, and United score 7. Really can't complain.


----------



## Destiny

Exciting game. Obviously gutted with the loss, but we are improving. Should've scored those chances we had before half time.....especially Maxi.


----------



## Nige™

Go on Spurs! They're more of a threat to Man U, Chelsea, Arsenal & Man City than Liverpool are.

If you're not already doing so, and if you're not even much of a tennis fan, put the Nadal/Federer match on right now.


----------



## Von Doom

FA Cup 3rd round draw on ATM.


----------



## Von Doom

Everton away to sc-unthorpe. (swear filter)

MAN U vs LIVERPOOL :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

Yes liverpool, lets fucking have it COME ON!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Man United vs Liverpool! Nice one, bring it on!


----------



## Von Doom

Leicester City vs Manchester City made me laugh, given the two fellas doing the draw pulled out their favourite teams!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Just when Liverpool's day couldn't get any worse


----------



## Devildude

Welp, looks like the only cup we're playing for this season is the Europa League.

;_;


----------



## Magsimus

Stevenage away :shocked:

Hopefully we get on TV for that due to potential "giant killing".


----------



## Liam Miller

Would be nice to knock pool out of the FA cup and help them along to another season without a trophy


----------



## The Monster

Totalling Buzzing right npw after that FA Cup draw, wouldnt of mind seeing us draw a lower league team so we could get some our fringe/youngsters playing but still at the end of the day its Liverpool its a huge game, soon as Noel turned that ball around & saw that number & Liverpool name being said i went back to being 1999 in a heartbeat. Also on that note cant remember when but i know Ole leaves us to head back to Norway in mid Jan & we face Liverpool i believe either on Saturday the 8th or Sunday 9th of Jan just before he heads back home, be very nice way of seeing him leave us with last winner over Liverpool, .


----------



## Panic!

Leeds vs. Arsenal COME ON!!! 

We can do it again! I hope this is on TV.


----------



## Tomkin

REALLY hope Liverpool beat man u

Yessssss cardiff at home will do me nicely our rivalry was ongoing for years until we reached the prem! We wont petrol bomb our own stadium unlike them though:side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Chelsea have got Ipswich Town. Regardless of our shitty form right now, this should be a win.


----------



## S-Mac

Looks like we are going to get into the 4th round with that draw


----------



## Joel

FX™ said:


> Hate watching Chelsea. Something about them just angers me.


Maybe it's because you have a constant boner for Man Utd, even though you claim not to support them (but judging by your posts on here, I don't see why you don't).

I was actually looking forward to see your posts in here for the weekend when Villa hosted Man Utd. Wasn't sure which goals you were going to cheer for.

Sorry if I am coming across as an asshole and seeming like I'm sniping for you, but I'm just calling what I see.


----------



## ßen1

Joel said:


> Maybe it's because you have a constant boner for Man Utd, even though you claim not to support them (but judging by your posts on here, I don't see why you don't).
> 
> I was actually looking forward to see your posts in here for the weekend when Villa hosted Man Utd. Wasn't sure which goals you were going to cheer for.
> 
> Sorry if I am coming across as an asshole and seeming like I'm sniping for you, but I'm just calling what I see.


:lmao

I get called out on this with people off forums too, I'm not surprised either.

Yeah, I really like United. They're a great team, and I love watching them play. Part of this is because my dad was a Villa supporter, but my mum is a United supporter. My dad forced me to be a Villa supporter, so they are the team I follow primarily, and the team I love. 

However, my dad isn't here anymore, and my mum is the one who raised me. Whenever she wanted to go to United games, I went with her, so as you can see, I got to watch a lot of United. When they were on TV, we watched the games, and so on and so forth. 

(I also go to a few Villa games throughout the season, so it's not as if I watch United any more than Villa in person)

Morale of the story is, I want United to win against every team, except for Villa. 

Sorry for the life-story, but I'm not going to claim I don't have a soft spot for United, because of all that above. 

----


HOWEVER, I just don't like Chelsea. It's nothing to do with United. I just hate the way they play football, I hate Drogba, hate Ashley Cole, etc. I respect the success of the team and players, but can't help but cheer for anyone against them, except for Birmingham.


----------



## ßen1

On a completely different note, I heard that Micah Richards said that he didn't want to play yesterday because it was too cold? Was it a jokey comment, or did he seem serious, if that's what he actually said? Because as an Englishman himself, what the fuck do you expect Micah? :lmao


----------



## Joel

FX™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> I get called out on this with people off forums too, I'm not surprised either.
> 
> Yeah, I really like United. They're a great team, and I love watching them play. Part of this is because my dad was a Villa supporter, but my mum is a United supporter. My dad forced me to be a Villa supporter, so they are the team I follow primarily, and the team I love.
> 
> However, my dad isn't here anymore, and my mum is the one who raised me. Whenever she wanted to go to United games, I went with her, so as you can see, I got to watch a lot of United. When they were on TV, we watched the games, and so on and so forth.
> 
> (I also go to a few Villa games throughout the season, so it's not as if I watch United any more than Villa in person)
> 
> Morale of the story is, I want United to win against every team, except for Villa.
> 
> *Sorry for the life-story, but I'm not going to claim I don't have a soft spot for United, because of all that above.*
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, I just don't like Chelsea. It's nothing to do with United. I just hate the way they play football, I hate Drogba, hate Ashley Cole, etc. I respect the success of the team and players, but can't help but cheer for anyone against them, except for Birmingham.


Don't be, as it clears up a lot. I can understand that. But before, I was just thinking how someone could root so hard for another team in the same league as the team he supports, if he has no real affiliation towards them. Obviously, now I know you do.


----------



## Von Doom

FX™ said:


> On a completely different note, I heard that Micah Richards said that he didn't want to play yesterday because it was too cold? Was it a jokey comment, or did he seem serious, if that's what he actually said? Because as an Englishman himself, what the fuck do you expect Micah? :lmao


Ridiculous, either man up, or wear a snood and gloves.


----------



## ßen1

HuskyHarris said:


> Ridiculous, either man up, or wear a snood and gloves.


Gloves maybe. They should ban those snoods though, ridiculous things. It's professional football, if you're not working hard enough to keep warm, there's something wrong. (unless you're the keeper)


----------



## Kiz

I believe the too cold bit was Balotelli. They were saying how he went out there to warm up, and then immediately ran back inside because of how cold it was.


----------



## Evo

I'm basically throwing my hands in the air with Chelsea right now. They're having some terrible luck, what more can be said?

Some days I'll YouTube the 8-0 victory against Wigan from last season, just to feel better.


----------



## Magsimus

Don't see how luck had anything to do with that result. Just solid defending to keep Chelsea out.


----------



## Evo

I'm not saying Newcastle got lucky. Chelsea fired shot after shot and it just didn't happen.

I'm just saying "bad luck" in the general sense. Form has fallen, shots aren't going in, Alex and Cole's recent goal giveaway sweepstakes, injuries piling up, Essien's suspension, etc...


----------



## united_07

you cant really give the injuries and suspensions excuse, as newcastle did have a few players out as well, most notably nolan, barton and both their usual central defenders


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I was reading rumors of a possible Pep Guardiola takeover at Stamford Bridge next season. I like Ancelotti and think he will pull us out of the recent slump, but I can't help but relish at the thought of Pep at Chelsea. A fantastic manager who I think can manage us well, probably my favorite manager today. Of course, the rumors were already denied. Ancelotti is saying we don't need to spend in January. I have to disagree. While we get players back soon, I'm thinking Essien (who is already injury prone) can be sidelined again for a long amount. Ramires hasn't proved to be worth the signing. He's taking an awfully long time to become a good presence. Drogba who is older now, isn't scoring like he did last season. That could be the recovery from malaria, or it could be age catching up with him. I like Sturridge, but I don't think he's quite ready to test the waters full time. Kalou is great, but we can't really rely on him all the time to win us matches especially. And he's not a consistent scorer. Lampard is still a massive part of Chelsea, but once again he's getting older. Replacing Lampard isn't a top priority right now, but we have to start thinking of a good replacement as influential in midfield as him. Maybe Josh McEachran in the future, but there's still years to go before that. We need to buy someone. I think a midfielder or striker would be appropriate.


----------



## Kiz

Chelsea need to get Lukaku as soon as possible to replace Drogba imo. Drogba's still shown to be a good player, but he's 32. Plus Anelka ain't no spring chicken either. Plus another guy to replace Lampard.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Speaking of spring chickens, happy birthday Giggsy, 37 today apparently. Still pure quality.


----------



## Evo

united_07 said:


> you cant really give the injuries and suspensions excuse, as newcastle did have a few players out as well, most notably nolan, barton and both their usual central defenders


Again, understand I'm not trying to make excuses. As I said originally, I'm kinda just throwing my hands in the air with them.

I agree that Chelsea could use a purchase or two. Midfield would be the best choice in my opinion, because quite frankly, Drogba/Malouda/Anelka just need to get it together. Kalou is more of a scoring threat right now than any of them.


----------



## Kiz

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Speaking of spring chickens, happy birthday Giggsy, 37 today apparently. Still pure quality.


Chances of going around again next season?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Giggs and Scholes gotta be done soon dammit :side:

Scholes still fantastic too, haven't seen enough Giggs to comment on him this season.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Kizza said:


> Chances of going around again next season?


Better than Scholesy's IMO. No way he'll be a first team regular though. Squad player at best, hopefully branching into a coaching role with the club. He can still contribute though, some of his performances last season in the middle of the park were as good as anyone in the teams.


I was 3 when he debuted for United. I can't imagine the squad without him.


----------



## S-Mac

I still remember his goal against Arsenal in the FA Cup replay pure quality and what a game that was had abit of everything.


----------



## The Monster

Kizza said:


> Chances of going around again next season?


Think SAF talks to Giggs & Scholes at the back end of every season to see if they will both sign a new 1 year extension on their contract, my opinion think both will stay till 2012 but no further then that. Neville & VDS will leave us in summer of 2011 though imo.

Be a very sad day when both do leave us but life will move on, not sure who will replace either tbh tough ask with a limited amount of options around but wouldn’t surprise me if SAF is thinking about it now up un till the point they both do leave

Anyway just thought say SAF said in newspaper a few days ago that Anders Lindegaard isn’t here to replace VDS outright he will come in to the squad in Jan with Kuz leaving then & bring in another new GK in summer with VDS retiring & both push to be no.1 GK at OT just as I thought would happen.

Also Bastian Schweinsteiger looks all but set to leave Bayern Munich sometime next year imo, to many reports & fact he keeps turning down Bayern contract talks which are said to make him 1 if not 1 then the best paid player at the club, think clear wants a new challenge away from Germany & Bayern. Bayern Munich president can say whatever he wants about him staying to 2012 *regardless if he doesn’t want to stay for longer (Which what I thought was bit stood out) * as that’s when his contract runs to but I think that load of rubbish personally, you don’t flat out refuse to sign a new bumper contract right there & then if you don’t want be some where else imo. 25Million is a steal even at 26/27 for a top class CM, I don’t know what SAF will do with his not buying players 26 & over policy on this 1 but for every rule there is always an expectation & this be that 1 expectation. I don’t care if his would be cup tied in the Champions League if he does indeed leave in Jan. It’s too good an opportunity to turn down such a player imo. 

Not sure what team will be tomorrow nioght against WHU in the Carling Cup, but think may looks a bit like this.

Amos

O'Shea Smalling/Evans Fabio

Obertan Gibson/Fletch Giggs

Chicha/Kiko

Subs: Kuz Brown Rafael Ando Carrick Bebe Rooney

Yeah think bench will be very strong for a Carling Cup tie as well as the starting 11 as some of players need more game time & need get match fitness up so thats why gone with what have, think beat WHU also got Arsenal, WHBA & Birmingham going with us to the Semi Final draw this saturday lunch time.


----------



## Renegade™

Team seems ok but Kuz will be goals, and Brown will start ahead of O'Shea. Imo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

To the Aussie's on here.











I demand to know who that news reporter is. Taken from the friendly in Australia.


----------



## Kiz

She looks kind of familiar.

I think it may be Giaan Rooney, former swimmer, but don't quote me on that. I don't have fox sports.


----------



## BDFW

Rockhead said:


> To the Aussie's on here.
> 
> I demand to know who that news reporter is. Taken from the friendly in Australia.


http://www.foxsports.com.au/tvguide/fox-sports-news/melanie-mclaughlin/story-fn5k3wud-1111115371253

Melanie McLaughlin from Fox Sports News.


----------



## Kiz

And there you go.


----------



## Renegade™

Yeah, she's hot sometimes, and not other times. But she looks goooooooooooooood there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah in that pic she looks great. Looks average on Google.

Anyways carry on with the thread.


----------



## united_07

Apparently Ravel Morrison is in the squad for tonight, hopefully he will get on for a good amount of time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hopefully Fergie puts out a decent side tonight, I've grown fond of the Carling Cup (since we've won back to back :side. Macheda starts I suppose, Obertan and Smalling, Fabio maybe, Gibson and Evans as well. Don't know if Fergie will play any of the old heads, Giggs maybe to get some fitness back after the injury.


----------



## The Monster

MUFC Team to play WHU Tonight in the Carling Cup

Kuszczak 

OShea Smalling/J.Evans Fabio

Fletcher/Anderson/Giggs

Obertan Hernandez Bebe 

Subs: Amos, Brown, Park, Carrick, Rafael, Eikrem & Macheda

4-3-3 I would guess with Ando & more Giggs linking up with front 3 with Fletch the 1 who sits deep, hoping for another good game from Anderson (Who think will score or get an assist anyway)

Edit - WHU to play us

Green

Faubert Tomkins/Upson Ben Haim

Spector/Kovac/BoaMorte

Barrera Cole Obinna

Might be a 4-4-2 but I think more 4-3-3 from WHU, i really like i team i would of liked to of seen Chicha & Kiko partnership up front but cant complain, i think 3-1 win for us.


----------



## ßen1

Huge delay on offside for the West Ham goal. Controversy.


----------



## Joel

Correct decision in the end.


----------



## ßen1

Now they've scored for good. 1-0 to West Ham.


----------



## Joel

The big man upstairs really wants Spector to score from an Obinna assist.


----------



## ßen1

Wow..United are playing shocking. Scared to tackle. 2-0

Fabio's slip was costly there.


----------



## Foreshadowed

United back to the norm... playing shit in the first half. It's like we don't even want to win this game.

Shocking defence and O'Shea has been horrible throughout this. We better improve in the second half and make some changes as we've been uncreative and sloppy. We've had one good chance with Obertan and that's it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Played shit in the first half, hopefully step it up in the second half.
But if we don't I'll settle for Fabio getting his revenge on that prick Boa Morte.
Lay one on him Fab and make it fucking hurt.


----------



## united_07

Terrible first half from united, completely overrun in midfield, fabio was unlucky with the second goal, the worst time to slip. Hernandez cant play upfront on his own. Bebe looks as bad as he did last match.
Whats worrying is that united dont really have a strong bench.


----------



## 3Dee

Just came here to say hi

get the fuck in.


----------



## ßen1

Rob Green is a jammy bastard there. :lmao


----------



## ßen1

Carlton Cole makes it 3-0. Wow. United are looking so bad, so sloppy.


----------



## Foreshadowed

United are poor. They've been sloppy with the ball, giving it away a lot (especially O'Shea who has been dreadful) and there just doesn't seem to be a desire to win. West Ham have been excellent in this and have completely dominated this Manchester United side. 

The only good players in this are Anderson and also Obertan.


----------



## ßen1

It's 4! I really didn't expect this.


----------



## Silent Alarm

This is a spanking, only solace is that its not the League.
4-0 now, dear oh dear.
Evans, how far you've fallen.


----------



## united_07

Fucking disgraceful, united should refund all those fans who travelled in this shit weather and witnessed this kind of performance. Evans was terrible, he has never looked good enough for united.


----------



## Foreshadowed

So then, this was a disgraceful United side. Obertan and Anderson were the only ones who really tried throughout this match. Giggs needs to get back to full fitness as he didn't seem fully fit yet, O'Shea was the worst player on the pitch for me; sloppy and always losing the ball. Evans can't defend properly anymore either and he's the reason we conceded an easy fourth goal for West Ham.

What a shame as I really wanted to see United win the Carling Cup 3 years in a row. I guess I'll be rooting for West Brom to win it this year.

Horrible United team.


----------



## Silent Alarm

That was painful but we move on, some reserves have been found out tonight though.
VDS, Rio, Vida, Evra, Scholes, Nani, Rooney and Berba will be back on Saturday and Evans will be taken out behind the shed with a shotgun, make it quick.
Enjoy tonight ABU-er's


----------



## KingKicks

Funny enough as soon as I saw the team, and noticed how weak the bench was as well, I just didn't see us winning. Evans is just terrible.

Congrats to West Ham because they quite easily deserved it tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah, West Ham were quality tonight but I can't see anyone besides Arsenal winning it now,
Wenger must be a happy man tonight, he's close to a trophy.


----------



## The Monster

Congrats go out to West Ham deserved the win. Alot question marks hang over some of our youth & fringe players, it may be a learning process to those lads like Hernandez but with players such as Evans seeing yourself get subbed off when your already 4-0 down at 73mins has got be 1 heck of hammer blow to you, he just hasn’t looked up for it this season or back end of last season, I thought he was going be a great addition to our team with his 08/09 season form but It hasn’t happened.

Fletcher form as well this season, SAF gave him run out tonight cos think his seen it to that needs improving but he was poor, O'Shea as well joined him on that being poor list, in O'Shea case its alot like Evans, gone downhill very quickly the difference for Evans is his still young & learning O'Shea on other hand is not his good squad player to have but you still have to perform well enough when you givin the chance to play & don’t get me started on Kuz, he looks like man who already knows his off next year & tbh it isnt alone or wrong in thinking that.

Thought Anderson was only real bright spot in a bad game for us, he tried to get things going with his runs but just didn’t have the players around him to do anything good with. 

Overall poor night the 1 silver lining is its a lost that happened in League Cup & not in the league itself, its something to learn from in most player case or a reason why to never not perform as they don’t want to wake up with nightmares of SAF shouting at them again in others players cases, the players just have to move on as best as they can & do so against Blackpool at the weekend, again though take nothing away from WHU, wish them well in Semi Finals.


----------



## ßen1

Evans looked good last season, didn't he? What the fuck happened?


----------



## Renegade™

^ God knows. Then again, not like Smalling was any good tonight. Or Fletcher. Or Giggs. Or O'Shea. Or Fabio. What Wes Brown needs to do to get a game at CB again who knows, he's got pace to recover from mistakes, Evans doesnt.

Macheda is nothing more than an impact player, throw him on when we go for broke and need a goal, he tends to pop up with one. He came on at half time and did nothing.

Anyways, it's not the most important competition so not too bothered. Just want a good run in the FA Cup, it's been too long since we won it.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Id love to pick up the 19th League just to shut all the smug Liverpool fans up, Then we can start to build towards pegging back the 5 European titles!

Don't know if it was discussed here yet but i was at the Man U V Rovers game on Sat and all the talk in the Blaize before hand was that Bastian Schweinsteiger to Man U in Jan is a done deal...


----------



## [email protected]

WBA and Villa OUT! Haha  great!!

I want Arsenal - Ipswich.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Some crowd trouble after the Birmingham/Villa match tonight.
Not what the England World Cup bidding team wants to see! 

Carling Cup semi-final draw:
Ipswich vs Arsenal
West Ham vs Birmingham
Surely Wenger can't mess this oppurtunity up.


----------



## Kenny

The draw is already done?


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymCV1Q8wZIg


----------



## Tomkin

Well done dick heads.
as much entertainment it is, there is a small chance Fifa will take notice of this the day before we find out if we can hold the world cup C*NTS


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I really hope Australia doesn't get the 2022 Cup. Their time's for the games are gonna be retarded (no offense). You'll get some great ass revenue out of our wonderful stadiums in the U.S. Fuck Qatar as well, goddammit.


----------



## reDREDD

Qatar for World Cup 2022! We got Zidane AND Barcelona's black, oddly well dressed coach backing us! Beat that.


----------



## Nige™

Flares at English games. What the hell? I've never seen anything like that over here in the modern era. Great timing, just like the bloody BBC.

Luckily it won't make any difference to our bid. We're not going to get it anyway. The fantasy Russian bid will probably get it. The only reason England have been made evens favourites by some bookies today is to get idiots to bet on us getting it and giving them money.

The Australian times will be a nuisance, but they should get it. It's not been 20 years since the States had it. I hope Australia gets it too for selfish reasons.

Arsenal have got the lucky draw and a trophy at last.


----------



## S-Mac

Good draw for Arsenal maybe this year they will be able to stop their drought and what a bunch of dickheads there's no need for that in football


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Nige™;9098533 said:


> Flares at English games. What the hell? I've never seen anything like that over here in the modern era. Great timing, just like the bloody BBC.


It doesn't surprise me one bit, there's always trouble at Birmingham City v Aston Villa matches. 

I'm glad we've finally beaten the Villa though, although I'm going to be quite unpopular amongst the forums for a while. I didn't go to the game, now i'm glad I didnt


----------



## Nige™

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> It doesn't surprise me one bit, there's always trouble at Birmingham City v Aston Villa matches.


Nothing on that scale though.

I can't remember the last time I saw fans with flares over here, let alone throwing them in to the opposition fans with a pitch invasion to boot. That was unprecedented for this country, and for it to happen the day before the World Cup bid is announced too. Typical.


----------



## Tomkin

Pretty pissed off a few stupid brummies decided to do it there, if they waited till after the match outside the media would of been less in the know.

But to be honest I don't know why but I kinda hope football hooliganism starts up again. But now it would be too many loud mouth chavs thinking there hard throwing bottles at young kids and women.


----------



## S-Mac

Why would you want it to start again?


----------



## ßen1

Okay, so how did we do tonight? I know we lost, but I didn't get to see the game. I see we played pretty much our full strength team, not that there's much choice with the depth, or lack of it, that we have. 

Just saw the highlights, Gabby's finish was great.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I just saw the pitch invasion. Its hilarious in a way seeing so many people there, and patting and celebrating with the Birmingham players. It probably will affect England's bid, but I heard Russia were the favorite anyways.


----------



## The Monster

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Don't know if it was discussed here yet but i was at the Man U V Rovers game on Sat and all the talk in the Blaize before hand was that Bastian Schweinsteiger to Man U in Jan is a done deal...


Been saying it in this thread for good week or so not the signing in Jan bit but the fact he was put on the transfer list imo. He made it clear he doesn’t plan to stay any longer at Bayern by not signing any new deal & his always said he wants to move abroad at some point & win the Champions League.

I wouldn’t go as a to say we have signed him already i never go that far but i can only think of say 5 clubs being interested in him which off top of my head would be, Man City, Real Madrid, Chelsea, us & Spurs.

I remember Bastian saying a few months back his brother a big MUFC fan & keeps telling him to join us all the time which did bring smile to my face i have to admit.

My concern on him coming in Jan is we wont be able to get him in our Champions League Squad for knock out stages which bit of shame but you take that away & you look at what’s there & you see at 26 years old his a top class CM over last few years his grown up alot as a player imo, I didn’t think he was all that at RM but that switch to CM think suits him, Bayern & the Germany national team to a tea, not enough was made of just how good he was at World Cup imo but him, Ozil & Muller were 3 that stood out most of all to me & without going into hyper drive about already getting my hopes up I do think its area of the pitch (CM) We need looking into which what I said to Renegade as well in this thread before, 20-25M is a steal for a player whose worth at least in today’s silly market is 10-15M more then 20-25M if it wasn’t for him only having just 18months left to run on his current deal anyway (That’s if a Jan deal is done & be even less then that if its a summer deal)

Anyway just thought say team & subs bench for Blackpool

VDS

Rafael Rio Vidic Evra

Nani Anderson Carrick Park

Berba Rooney

Subs: Kuz Wes O'Shea Scholes Fletcher Giggs Hernandez

Nice to see that back 4/5 imo being used over a continuing run of games in league, went with Anderson instead of Scholes cos think carrying a thigh problem which got in Rangers game so think be fit for a bench spot but not used from start, Giggs & Fletch played on Wednesday so again bench spot for them, O'Shea, Wes & Kuz on bench as have enough exp to cover for injuries to players & don’t think Kiko did well when came on against WHU but thought Hernandez at least tried & put in some effort & think with Blackpool playing open style game having some one like him to come in to stretch defence is a great bonus to have.


----------



## Kiz

Rockhead said:


> I really hope Australia doesn't get the 2022 Cup. Their time's for the games are gonna be retarded (no offense). You'll get some great ass revenue out of our wonderful stadiums in the U.S. Fuck Qatar as well, goddammit.


So what? They're always fucked for us.

Getting up at 3 in the morning to watch it in South Africa, around the same for when it's in Germany. You had your go in 1994. I wanna see some fucking World Cup action in my lifetime.


----------



## Tomkin

- SM™-;9098720 said:


> Why would you want it to start again?


I don't really but it does bring in another form of entertainment to watch along side of the football.


----------



## ßen1

tomkim4 said:


> I don't really but it does bring in another form of entertainment to watch along side of the football.


Call me crazy, but I'd rather feel safe at the football ground than have that 'entertainment'.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

The Monster said:


> Been saying it in this thread for good week or so not the signing in Jan bit but the fact he was put on the transfer list imo. He made it clear he doesn’t plan to stay any longer at Bayern by not signing any new deal & his always said he wants to move aboard at some point & win the Champions League.
> 
> I wouldn’t go as a to say we have signed him already i never go that far but i can only think of say 5 clubs being interested in him which off top of my head would be, Man City, Real Madrid, Chelsea, us & Spurs.
> 
> I remember Bastian saying a few months back his brother a big MUFC fan & keeps telling him to join us all the time which did bring smile to my face i have to admit.
> 
> My concern on him coming in Jan is we wont be able to get him in our Champions League Squad for knock out stages which bit of shame but you take that away & you look at what’s there & you see at 26 years old his a top class CM over last few years his grown up alot as a player imo, I didn’t think he was all that at RM but that switch to CM think suits him, Bayern & the Germany national team to a tea, not enough was made of just how good he was at World Cup imo but him, Ozil & Muller were 3 that stood out most of all to me & without going into hyper drive about already getting my hopes up I do think its area of the pitch (CM) We need looking into which what I said to Renegade as well in this thread before, *20-25M is a steal* for a player whose worth at least in today’s silly market is 10-15M more then 20-25M if it wasn’t for him only having just 18months left to run on his current deal anyway (That’s if a Jan deal is done & be even less then that if its a summer deal)



I agree totally!
Also i think Rooney must have been made some promises when he re signed thats why im leaning towards Jan and not the summer when Man City etc will all be sniffing around!


----------



## Kenny

So what's the draw ?


----------



## ßen1

King Kenny said:


> So what's the draw ?


Arsenal vs. Ipswich
West Ham vs. Birmingham


----------



## Kenny

Arsenal should have the trophy then.


----------



## S-Mac

FX™ said:


> Call me crazy, but I'd rather feel safe at the football ground than have that 'entertainment'.


Yeah me too


----------



## ßen1

King Kenny said:


> Arsenal should have the trophy then.


It'd take a big cock-up for them not to.


----------



## S-Mac

I'd actually like West Ham to win the trophy now that could start up their season and help them build some confidence.


----------



## Nige™

FX™;9098815 said:


> Call me crazy, but I'd rather feel safe at the football ground than have that 'entertainment'.


Exactly. Why anyone would condone or encourage hooliganism is beyond me. Football's not about fighting and hurting other fans (putting young kids at risk), neither is life in general for that matter.

If people want to fight, which I can't understand anyway, they don't need football to do it. To call hooliganism entertaining is pretty sick.



- SM™-;9099750 said:


> I'd actually like West Ham to win the trophy now that could start up their season and help them build some confidence.


Yeah, I'd like them or Birmingham to win it and beat Arsenal in the final. It'd be funny to see Arsenal miss out on a trophy when they're that close to their first in six years.


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah would be nice for Ipswich as the underdog to get to the final but i have to say i think its Arsenal's trophy to lose now and i can see Wenger playing a few more first teamers in the semi's


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hopefully England get the World Cup, only reason being that its the closest Ireland will get to one. Cheap flights over, wahey! 

The gimp on Sky Sports just called Cameron, William and Becks the "Three Lions". 
Thats a bit cringey.


----------



## Kiz

You want to talk cringey?

Watch the Australian bid video. It's humiliating.


----------



## Renegade™

It is a bit, but I hope we get it in 22, we should, fuck the Yanks, they had theirs 16 yrs ago, and Japan/Korea have no shot, 8 yrs ago they co-hosted. Also fuck Qatar, NO footballing history there. I know we're not exactly full of a rich history either but we put on the best Olympics ever, who's to say we cant do the same with the World Cup.


----------



## Kiz

Qatar will get it.

Too much money for a Frenchie to turn down.

I would love it though. I want to see a World Cup, without having to travel.

26 minutes to go.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Unconfirmed reports that Qatar have got 2022. ''Money, money, money, money, moneeeeeeeey!''


----------



## S-Mac

Really hoping England gets it and if Qatar gets the 2022 thats fucking shocking.


----------



## united_07

Apparently according to some journalists on twitter, england were out at the first hurdle, bad news if true


----------



## S-Mac

Hope that isnt true we will find out soon.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah, Sky are saying it too.


----------



## Kiz

Total rumours, cannot even be considered yet.

If Qatar get it, it's bullshit really. High danger risk? The only country to get it. That should rule you out immediately. Just shows that safety really isn't the first though.

We should get it, how can it be the world game and not come to Australia? Only continent not to have hosted it.


----------



## united_07

Apprently its 2018 : Russia 2022: Quatar


----------



## Liam Miller

I've been saying for a long time to various people Russia will get it.

I hate our media a bunch of nonces


----------



## ßen1

What the hell is all this unconfirmed reports stuff from Sky?!

This is boring.


----------



## Kiz

Should be renamed Sepp Blahblahblah.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The decision is.....*drumroll* Russia 2018! Let The Daily Mail conspiracy theories commence! :lmao


----------



## Kiz

Russia got it.

Gotta feel for England.


----------



## ßen1

Russia, as expected.


----------



## S-Mac

Sepp Blatter is a fucking knob not gunna lie and russia have it what a bullshit decision.


----------



## Joel

Arshavin couldn't look less bothered. Not even a smile!

Sucks though.


----------



## JasonLives

Im down with Russia. Not too far either if Sweden qualifies. 

I understand why England didnt get it, the assholes who cant behave fucked you over.


----------



## Liam Miller

Never expected us to get it, would have been nice though


----------



## JasonLives

Considering the options for 2022 I fully expect Quatar. Dont wanna see it though.


----------



## Word

Blatter will die soon so you will get it.

Over the past few months we have learned that it's not about the best bid, which England EASILY had. It's a corrupt business.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Bent as fuck.

22 People just got a whole lot richer....


----------



## S-Mac

Word said:


> Blatter will die soon so you will get it.
> 
> Over the past few months we have learned that it's not about the best bid, which England EASILY had. It's a corrupt business.


I hope so, and exactly right England's presenatation was brilliant and we actually deserved it i think


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sky begin the ''other factors went against England over the past few days'' bullshit after hyping England as nailed-on favourites all day .

2022 hosts are Qatar.


----------



## Liam Miller

qatar would make about as much sense as poland hosting euro 2012.


----------



## Kiz

Fuck. This.


----------



## united_07

Its a fuckin joke if england finished last, no doubt the vote was influenced by the bribery scandal. Blatter has always hated england.

stupid that qatar have got the 2022 bid, they have no football history and have no stadiums.


----------



## S-Mac

Well those people just got a whole lot richer with that decision.


----------



## JasonLives

World Cup 2022 in Qatar. Cant help that it feels a bit dangerous. But hey, its 12 years left so.

But I understand that you have to spread the World Cup around, its a global thing.


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> Its a fuckin joke if england finished last, no doubt the vote was influenced by the bribery scandal. Blatter has always hated england.
> 
> *stupid that qatar have got the 2022 bid, they have no football history and have no stadiums.*




This give it to people with passion, history and the culture of football.

shit just realised all the south american and eastern european babes that would have been here partying... DAMN you FIFA :cussin: :cussin:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Qatar is a joke. That means they will be in the Tournament as hosts, waste of a team.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Qatar.

Seriously now, how can anyone think this shit is straight up?


----------



## Kiz

Qatar based their entire argument on money. That's just crap. Why go to a country where their team has never made the finals of the World Cup?

They only have a fucking population of 1.6 mil. Jeez, what potential for tourism.


----------



## S-Mac

Didnt even know they had a team and yeop money is bigger than anything sadly


----------



## Silent Alarm

Next 3 World Cups are Brazil, Russia and Qatar. No chance I'll be able to get to any of them .
Even staying up or waking up for the matches will be a struggle.


----------



## Liam Miller

Do Qatar even have the police to handle the world cup

Some people are gonna get fucked up in Brazil and Russia. hope fifa ain't taking south africa been non violent for granted


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

I'm annoyed now because it was all political but I'll get over it by tommorow.


----------



## Tomkin

Fucking Bullshit!!!! 
How can the creators of Association football not hold the world cup for over 50 years? its fucking stupid!! 

Shows what a joke fifa has become to be honest choosing money and politics over the right decision for the world cup.
What the fuck has Qatar got to offer? Fuck loads of money and no stadiums with most people never even seen a match in their life, FUCK OFF


----------



## Kiz

Bring on the cricket I say.


----------



## S-Mac

Kizza said:


> Bring on the cricket I say.


Yep nearly forgot bout the second test starting today/tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller

England the night and day after we got knocked out would look like beirut, 99% sure we would riot if we went out at an early stage.

Would have been fun travelling to different cities on match days


----------



## Tomkin

Actually I can't wait to see this.


----------



## JasonLives

Now Qatar will most likely build the most amazing arenas EVER.


----------



## Kiz

It gets up the 50 degrees Celsius there, team ranked 113th in the world. Screw air conditioned stadiums. It's fucking hot.


----------



## S-Mac

Will be looking forward to all the teams being shattered after 10 mins in that heat, and that miss is terrible why he used his left foot i will never know.


----------



## Nige™

*ENGLAND BID
Good points:* Transport, stadia, IT, security, marketing, legacy
*Bad points:* Too few venue-specific training sites or venue-specific team hotels, too few training base camp hotels

*SPAIN/PORTUGAL BID
Good points:* Stadia, transport, hotels, legacy
*Bad points:* Lack of clear security plan, co-hosting "a challenge"

*RUSSIA BID - Marked as a High Operational Risk
Good points:* 13 planned new stadia, hotels, legacy
*Bad points:* _Huge transport challenge and major building programme needed_

*NETHERLANDS/BELGIUM BID
Good points:* Stadia, legacy
*Bad points:* Too few hotel rooms, co-hosting "a challenge", lack of government guarantees

Couldn't find the 2022 breakdown if there was one, but this sums it up:

*Qatar's* hopes of hosting the 2022 World Cup have suffered a setback with a confidential *Fifa report rating their bid a high overall risk*. The hot weather in Qatar in June and July is one of Fifa's concerns about the country's suitability.

In part of the evaluation report which has been made public, Fifa said playing the competition in the two hottest months had to be *"considered as a potential health risk for players, officials, the Fifa family and spectators, and requires precautions to be taken"*.

____

If anyone didn't think Fifa & football was corrupt, they will now. Absolute bollocks that two fantasy bids got it, but Qatar is a fucking joke after that report.


----------



## Liam Miller

Meanwhile in Russia 2018

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9vP3AiyM2s


----------



## ßen1

Tomkin, I've watched that video about 20 times in 5 minutes, so funny.


----------



## Kiz

Jesus, just looking at that breakdown, Russia had major concerns, while England needed some new buildings.

Wow.


----------



## S-Mac

So they shouldnt be able to host if they think all of these things should they?


----------



## Liam Miller

Nige™ said:


> *ENGLAND BID
> Good points:* Transport, stadia, IT, security, marketing, legacy
> *Bad points:* Too few venue-specific training sites or venue-specific team hotels, too few training base camp hotels
> 
> *SPAIN/PORTUGAL BID
> Good points:* Stadia, transport, hotels, legacy
> *Bad points:* Lack of clear security plan, co-hosting "a challenge"
> 
> *RUSSIA BID - Marked as a High Operational Risk
> Good points:* 13 planned new stadia, hotels, legacy
> *Bad points:* _Huge transport challenge and major building programme needed_
> 
> *NETHERLANDS/BELGIUM BID
> Good points:* Stadia, legacy
> *Bad points:* Too few hotel rooms, co-hosting "a challenge", lack of government guarantees
> 
> Couldn't find the 2022 breakdown if there was one, but this sums it up:
> 
> *Qatar's* hopes of hosting the 2022 World Cup have suffered a setback with a confidential *Fifa report rating their bid a high overall risk*. The hot weather in Qatar in June and July is one of Fifa's concerns about the country's suitability.
> 
> In part of the evaluation report which has been made public, Fifa said playing the competition in the two hottest months had to be *"considered as a potential health risk for players, officials, the Fifa family and spectators, and requires precautions to be taken"*.
> 
> ____
> 
> If anyone didn't think Fifa & football was corrupt, they will now. Absolute bollocks that two fantasy bids got it, but Qatar is a fucking joke after that report.




Well fucking said, never looked into all this.

How didn't we get it


----------



## united_07

Im guessing they are going to change some of the laws in Qatar, like the strict alcohol laws and various others, especially with that many different cultures coming to one tiny country.

Whens the next Fifa president election? cant wait till Blatter fucks off


----------



## S-Mac

^ Money most probs


----------



## Magsimus

Nige™ said:


> *ENGLAND BID
> Good points:* Transport, stadia, IT, security, marketing, legacy
> *Bad points:* Too few venue-specific training sites or venue-specific team hotels, too few training base camp hotels
> 
> *SPAIN/PORTUGAL BID
> Good points:* Stadia, transport, hotels, legacy
> *Bad points:* Lack of clear security plan, co-hosting "a challenge"
> 
> *RUSSIA BID - Marked as a High Operational Risk
> Good points:* 13 planned new stadia, hotels, legacy
> *Bad points:* _Huge transport challenge and major building programme needed_
> 
> *NETHERLANDS/BELGIUM BID
> Good points:* Stadia, legacy
> *Bad points:* Too few hotel rooms, co-hosting "a challenge", lack of government guarantees
> 
> Couldn't find the 2022 breakdown if there was one, but this sums it up:
> 
> *Qatar's* hopes of hosting the 2022 World Cup have suffered a setback with a confidential *Fifa report rating their bid a high overall risk*. The hot weather in Qatar in June and July is one of Fifa's concerns about the country's suitability.
> 
> In part of the evaluation report which has been made public, Fifa said playing the competition in the two hottest months had to be *"considered as a potential health risk for players, officials, the Fifa family and spectators, and requires precautions to be taken"*.
> 
> ____
> 
> If anyone didn't think Fifa & football was corrupt, they will now. Absolute bollocks that two fantasy bids got it, but Qatar is a fucking joke after that report.


Truly outlines what a complete joke this decision is.

Shocking.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Nige™;9098693 said:


> Nothing on that scale though.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I saw fans with flares over here, let alone throwing them in to the opposition fans with a pitch invasion to boot. That was unprecedented for this country, and for it to happen the day before the World Cup bid is announced too. Typical.


In 2008 after we lost 5-1 to Villa, one of our fans ran one of their fans over. After the first season against them in the Premiership. 2002/03, they had to stop putting the games on Monday nights, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Silent Alarm

England have the Olympics in 2012 (well, London does), they also have the Rugby World Cup in 2015.
Maybe FIFA thought England were being greedy .
Ireland for 2026 :side:


----------



## united_07

Surely this cant be true?, just read on wikipedia


> homosexuality in Qatar is illegal, and subject to a sentence of up to five years in prison


what a fuckin stupid country if that is true.

The more i read about Qatar the more ridiculous the decision to give them the world cup becomes.


----------



## lic05

Thank you FIFA, I finally learned the lesson:






Qatar getting it is an utterly joke.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

united_07 said:


> The more i read about Qatar the more ridiculous the decision to give them the world cup becomes.


They're obviously going into middle eastern countries for the money. It's following Formula 1's example of going into countries like Bahrain, China, Singapore and Abu Dhabi despite not being racing countries.


----------



## S-Mac

The Alcohol laws are going tyo been changed like it has been said above but that is terrible 5 years prison if your gay.


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> Surely this cant be true?, just read on wikipedia
> 
> 
> what a fuckin stupid country if that is true.
> 
> The more i read about Qatar the more ridiculous the decision to give them the world cup becomes.



Luckily for Cashley Cole he won't be playing anymore.

But yeah that is ridiculous if true.

Australia should have got it for 2022 imo.


----------



## Kiz

Don't expect alcohol laws to be changed AT ALL.

Like many middle eastern countries, their laws are incredibly strict and enforced brutally. Don't expect any leniency or changes.


----------



## Liam Miller

Kizza said:


> Don't expect alcohol laws to be changed AT ALL.
> 
> Like many middle eastern countries, their laws are incredibly strict and enforced brutally. Don't expect any leniency or changes.



Should be fun to see how the english, germans, dutch and many other fans react to this

hope they have big jail's.


----------



## S-Mac

Well the police are going to be very busy in that case.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Who will the media blame though? Blatter? Warner? Birmingham fans? Lord Triesman? Pesky foreigners? All of the above?!? Sky seem to be pushing the first round exit ''humiliation''.
Gutted though, thought England would get it.


----------



## Kiz

Well, just from example, the liveries of V8 Supercar cars had to be changed because of alcohol marketing, such as the Jim Bean and Jack Daniels cars. Totally changed due to alcohol laws.

Plus, in one of the sub categories, the V8 Utes there's a car with Christian marketing and a picture of Jesus. Guess what? Banned.

1622: It turns out it was a landslide for Russia. They won by reaching an absolute majority of 12 votes from the 22 voting members of Fifa's executive committee after only two rounds.


----------



## S-Mac

Im suprised it was a landslide to Russia tbh


----------



## Liam Miller

Stelling or Tommo who will rant on soccer saturday.

so really religious people like mexico, brazil etc etc are fucked in qatar aswell?


----------



## Kiz

WWE_TNA said:


> Stelling or Tommo who will rant on soccer saturday.
> 
> so really religious people like mexico, brazil etc etc are fucked in qatar aswell?


Pretty much. My way or the highway basically.

Couple of interesting facts.

From largest WC country to smallest. Size of Russia? 6,592,800 sq miles. Size of Qatar? 4,416 sq miles. 
Before Qatar (currently on lowest ever ranking of 113 on FIFA ranking), South Africa (83, May 2010) were lowest ranked WC hosts.


----------



## S-Mac

I wonder if FIFA thought about this when they made the decision.


----------



## Kiz

I don't think they really thought about anything besides money.


----------



## Liam Miller

Doubt it they were to busy counting the money 

Kizza beat me


----------



## Desecrated

I am not too suprised Russia won by a landslide. I don't think FIFA saw the attraction in going to England, Holland/Belgium and Spain/Portugal. Already established, no risk and already meet every critera tick. Plus they wanted somewhere fresh. Russia is an intriguing pick.

Qatar isn't suprising. Out of the countries in running, it was no doubt the favourite to win.

And yes, $$$$$.


----------



## Nige™

Desecrated said:


> Qatar isn't suprising. Out of the countries in running, it was no doubt the favourite to win.
> 
> And yes, $$$$$.


Not for the right reasons though. And yeah, it's all about the $$$. How they can justify giving it to Qatar based on their report & analysis is a joke. 'Severe health risk' for god sake!


----------



## haribo

Good luck with that, Qatar.


----------



## united_07

Just come out that england got 2 votes out of 22, and one of those is from the english representative, ridiculous.



> England 2 votes, Netherlands/Belgium 4 votes, Spain/Portugal 7 votes and Russia 9 votes


----------



## Liam Miller

Lol Fifa really does hate us


----------



## Mikey Damage

FIFA is so corrupt, why am I surprised at today's bullshit ...


----------



## The Monster

Just to add on the above, 2nd round votes on the 2018 World Cup Host bids went like this:

Round 2 - Holland/Belgium 2 votes, Spain/Portugal 7 votes & Russia 13 votes (As of course having 12 or more votes means you/them are outright winners)

Bit stunned we only got 2 votes in 1st round thought the England bid had alot of good things going for it & would of got to a last round at least but just wasn’t to be (for whatever reason), Russia holding it is an interesting choice if nothing else but its a fresh World Cup host which would of only helped them imo, we shall see Russia have to build i think 13 new staduims in 8 years now, its a big challenge for them.

As for the 2022 bid think USA & Qatar went to a deciding vote between just the 2 of them with it going 14 votes to Qatar & 8 votes to USA I believe. Again like Russia think it being a fresh host only helped them but I have worries with that host, although the Presentation looked good there still a heck of alot of work to be done & large amount of risk (Most of it about extreme heat) to which has to be looked into some how, good thing for them is there is 12 years left to over come the problem/s though.

Congrats to both Russia & Qatar though, wish both of them well.


----------



## Vader

Whilst I'm not surprised at the outcome, I'd love to hear the reasons for them not picking England. No idea why anyone would vote for Holland/Belgium unless they wanted access to weed and bitches.


----------



## Nige™

What annoys me about the whole idea of taking it to a country that's never held it, how did they come to a USA/Qatar final two for 2022? Surely it should've been Australia & Qatar in that case. So corrupt it's unreal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

petrodollars, ftw.

it's embarrassing that a country with no soccer pedigree will be hosting a World Cup. just terrible.


----------



## Tomkin

The Monster said:


> but its a fresh World Cup host which would of only helped them imo


We have had 2 new fresh world cup hosts in the last 8 years why the fuck would we want more???????

Didn't realise FIFA was this corrupt tbh.
If no one can see we have more to offer than all 3 of them, then the isle of man may as well put a bid in.


----------



## The Monster

tomkim4 said:


> We have had 2 new fresh world cup hosts in the last 8 years why the fuck would we want more???????


We prob don’t but sure FIFA do, think Sepp Blatter has already said before that they want FIFA & the World Cup to go to places it hasn’t ever been before to extend the FIFA name & brand & the World Cups & Yes it really is that corrupt for example see hear:

"Two of "Russians" voters chose NED/BEL in round one solely to knock England out in the first round"

Not the most corrupt thing ever done but you get the picture. Its smart in a way but imo no voters from a country trying to host the World Cup should ever get a say in where votes go to, but with all the backhanders going on at FIFA really its not that surprising. 

I have bets on Mars hosting a World Cup in 2066 before England ever do again btw, :-/.


----------



## Rush

fuck FIFA. up the ass. with a bottle of vodka. in 50 degree qatari heat.


----------



## haribo

With the 2022 vote:

Round 1: Australia 1 vote, Japan 3 votes, US 3 votes, South Korea 4 votes and Qatar 11 votes.


That's just blasphemy. 1 vote for Australia? And how do Japan and Korea get votes when they held it (together) just 8 years ago?


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

I can't see England hosting the World Cup for a long time, The Cayman Islands probably have a better chance.


----------



## impjim

Whilst I'm as pissed off as the next guy about Qatar, you have to look at the stadium plans they've made, just stunning. Also I think someone mentioned the alcohol laws in Qatar? A friend of mine has told me that FIFA has already said public drinking will be legal for the duration of the tournament. The World Cup has never been in the middle east before, that's 22 countries who have never had a stab at it so I'm sure that is a major reason it has been awarded to them. That and the fact that they are all filthy rich over there, so they won't run out of money whilst building everything. 

Obviously it still looks very shady that FIFA make a complete U-turn on what they said about Qatar being a high risk bid...


----------



## rated_y2j11

How does this selection process work? Because Blatter says he wants new countries to host the World Cup, so does this mean that the 21/22 people who vote just vote on what fits his criteria best? If so why doesn't he just pick the country to host the world cup himself and put an end to the facade of the voting system. 

Im not just annoyed that England didn't win, but also fail to see how only two people voted for us. David Beckham by himself is worth 5 votes alone!


----------



## Renegade™

Ugh, Sepp Blatter is a cancer in football, and FIFA are corrupt fucks (nothing new there). Absolutely gutted we didn't get it, but it goes to show in this day and age, money can buy anything.


----------



## The Monster

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> I agree totally!
> Also i think Rooney must have been made some promises when he re signed thats why im leaning towards Jan and not the summer when Man City etc will all be sniffing around!


Missed that earlier post sorry about that but I think the money in the kitty available for SAF think will be used or is there mainly for replacements for Scholes & Giggs & maybe VDS to. That’s my feeling on things though.

The thing is though Bayern will still want to keep a hold of him to at least the summer imo because they will think they will have a good chance in the Champions League but it speaks volume to me that Bayern would offer him 2 or 3 new bumper contracts since August yet only now in Dec that the Bayern President would come out & says he will stay till his contract runs out in summer of 2012. Another telling factor is that Van Gaal has come out saying that if Bastian does want to leave then the club should let him & that Bayern Munich should cash in now (in Jan) While his "worth" Is still high & to add further to that Bastian Schweinsteiger has always said at some point in his career he would like a fresh challenge somewhere else which would mean challenging for the Champions League Trophy.

Without jumping the gun here think its clear that Bastian Schweinsteiger has seen himself in last few years become a big & important player to which most if not all major big teams want him at their club & to add into that his also in good position to get a move having only just 18 months left to run on his current contract. 

He has made no secret in the past that he wants to leave Germany at some point to win the Champions League in a different country & looking closer into that to I think Bastian Schweinsteiger himself knows that Bayern just cant offer that trophy & I think Van Gaal as well knows that to be true as well otherwise he wouldn’t be so blunt about him wanting to leave if wishes to imo. 

I wouldn’t go as far as to say Bastian Schweinsteiger isn’t happy at Bayern Munich but how much longer do you think he would be happy there just challenging for the German League & Cup every season without going for the Champions League? My guess is after awhile it would start to really bother him & after this past final I think that desire would been even stronger having just missed out on the trophy to Inter Milan. Which why think his not signing any new deal making him 1 of not the best paid player at Bayern Munich several times in last few months without even a secondary thought, to me as soon as the Bayern president came out & said what he did 2 days ago I knew that he had put Bastian Schweinsteiger on the Transfer List. As is always the case as soon as someone says they not leaving & mentions when the players contract expires you just know its not long before that player moves to a new club.

I don’t know aboutm the Jan stuff cos of Man City as he wont be able to compete in the Champions League from Feb to May next year if he does moves in Jan so wouldn’t make slightest bit of difference if moves Man City as they can also offer much more money/wages the only thing would be is if Bastian Schweinsteiger doesn’t feel they can offer him a UCL medal or/& challenge for the League Title.

My heart says us cos that be fantastic but my head says It will be Real Madrid as they need good squad depth & good quality with enough experience in the side & Jose has followed him for years now & always been a big fan of his, the only thing that would stop that is what does Bastian Schweinsteiger himself like more Spain or England? I would throw the money arguement in as a decider here but he has never struck me as someone who wants the biggest deal or most money he seems nice down to earth kinda lad who enjoys his football, I think there was a picture of him sometime after world cup where in a park with his family/mates with athe Frank Lampard England Shirt on which got from him at the World Cup which I thought was a very cool thing to see.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Qatar getting it is as retarded as it gets. Where the fuck did they come from in the bid picture all of a sudden? Obviously mad it didn't go to U.S. But I'll even admit Australia deserved it 100 x more than Qatar. Stupid corruption lol.


----------



## Kenny

We were never going to get it. Timezones, money, etc. All factors. Every destination is becoming a joke now in the world cup.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I'm not too sure how I feel about us not getting it. I hate going to the city for the crowds already, so an influx of tourists would definitely annoy me. At the same time, damn, it would have been awesome to go to some games. I don't mind Qatar getting it. Better than the US because they've hosted it recently, but I still obviously wish we got it. What I find amusing is that neither host nation actually made it to the World Cup this year.


----------



## ßen1

Qatar not having to qualify for the World Cup is laughable.


----------



## Renegade™

^ They'd never make it if they had to. Which is pathetic and shows how wrong it is to give them the cup. I hope they get spanked in all of their games, truly do.

They were the least deserving of the bunch, and I honestly worry about the future of football when decisions like that are made.


----------



## Liam Miller

Terrible amount of games called off this weekend so far, i think something like 18 from the football league.

Hopefully no prem games get postponed


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

WWE_TNA said:


> Terrible amount of games called off this weekend so far, i think something like 18 from the football league.
> 
> Hopefully no prem games get postponed


According to Sky Sports the United-B'Pool game is in doubt.


----------



## Vader

The fact a team in the Premiership has a stadium/pitch that can't cope with bad weather is terrible. I'd make undersoil heating a requirement.


----------



## Victarion

Renegade™ said:


> ^ They'd never make it if they had to. Which is pathetic and shows how wrong it is to give them the cup. I hope they get spanked in all of their games, truly do.
> 
> They were the least deserving of the bunch, and I honestly worry about the future of football when decisions like that are made.


they have a while to improve their team through foreigners at least. second rate brazillians and all that.


----------



## Word

The Rated R One said:


> The fact a team in the Premiership has a stadium/pitch that can't cope with bad weather is terrible. I'd make undersoil heating a requirement.


It's Blackpool, not a necessarily good side that will survive in the prem. No one could have expected what we are getting now and to top it all off they probably can't afford it.


----------



## Kiz

The Rated R One said:


> The fact a team in the Premiership has a stadium/pitch that can't cope with bad weather is terrible. I'd make undersoil heating a requirement.


Fair go, it's Blackpool. They have many more important things to consider before undersoil heating. The bosses of the league can always foot the bill for the clubs...


----------



## united_07

Its confirmed that the United vs Blackpool has been called off


----------



## Silent Alarm

Balls. This probably means an even bigger Christmas fixture pile-up, fuck it.


----------



## Liam Miller

No Suprise in the end, should be fun watching footy this weekend without worrying about a United game.

i can see it been put on inbetween the chelsea game on the 19th and sunderland on boxing day or January but then you have the FA Cup then so who knows.

then you gotta think weather could be worse mid december so fuck knows


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

God I hate these snow delays. Looks like Essien and Terry are back for tomorrow. Even though its Everton and they can easily stun us tomorrow, I give Chelsea no excuse to lose or draw. Time to bag three points.


----------



## Vader

Rockhead said:


> God I hate these snow delays. Looks like Essien and Terry are back for tomorrow. *Even though its Everton* and they can easily stun us tomorrow, I give Chelsea no excuse to lose or draw. Time to bag three points.


Everton were a good team the last time I checked. Chelsea will be favourites but Everton are easily one of the better teams in the league when they want to be.


----------



## S-Mac

If we play to our best i think we could give Chelsea a run for their money and we have Fellani back we will give us a pressence in the middle of the park.


----------



## Vader

This is the week I have finally taken Malouda and Drogba out of my fantasy team after weeks of them being awful, watch the pricks score a bunch now.


----------



## Magsimus

Hopefully our game at WBA is still on for Sunday. It shoud be fine but would be a downer.


----------



## Renegade™

Everton are a good side, but playing Heitinga in midfield is killing their creativity, it baffles me as to why Rodwell cant get a start atm, coz tbf to Heitinga, he's awful in midfield.


----------



## Nige™

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ateng-have-had-a-training-ground-bust-up.html

Surprised it's taken so long. One word. . . Balotelli!


----------



## Magsimus

Team mates fighting in public... how unprofessional :side:


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Magsimus said:


> Team mates fighting in public... how unprofessional :side:



ha ha REP for that!!

Any ways Man City think there a Blackburn or a Chelsea in the maken but i doubt it majorly!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Can't see Balotelli sticking around there too long, don't know why but I just can't see him there in 12-18 months.
Also, I took a look at The Suns reaction to the World Cup bid nonsense when reading the Balotelli stuff.
The headline ''PARTNERS IN SLIME'' showing a picture of Blatter shaking Putins hand, they don't hold back at that rag :lmao


----------



## Kiz

Balotelli is a ..... Wasn't worth the money at all.

Then again, most of our signings weren't worth the megabucks.


----------



## Kenny

Still suprised to why you're a Manchester City supporter.


----------



## Kiz

Because I liked them most when I started watching football.


----------



## Kenny

Eh at the games being on 2am today. Don't know if I can be bothered.


----------



## Joel

Kizza said:


> *Balotelli is a ..... Wasn't worth the money at all.*
> 
> Then again, most of our signings weren't worth the megabucks.


If he stays for 5 years then he will be worth it. He is still only 19 and has massive potential.

Sure he is a prick, but most top players are.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Do it. Watch Swansea/Ipswich then watch boy. I've got nothing to do tomorrow so I can just sleep then.


----------



## Nige™

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Any ways Man City think there a Blackburn or a Chelsea in the maken but i doubt it majorly!


Nearly 15 years ago that happened with Batty & Le Saux in Moscow.






I don't think anything will ever come close to that, both getting sent off too at a time when I couldn't stand Newcastle! The look on Souness's face was a picture.


----------



## Kenny

BkB Hulk said:


> Do it. Watch Swansea/Ipswich then watch boy. I've got nothing to do tomorrow so I can just sleep then.


What time is that on?


----------



## BkB Hulk

King Kenny said:


> What time is that on?


Quite sure the telecast starts on Fox Sports 1 in 20 minutes. I would check but I cbf going to the TV until the time I think it starts. I'm fairly sure it's on before Viewer's Choice though.


----------



## Kenny

Are you going to be watching? I don't know if I can be bothered or not.

Also, for me to have only 41 posts in this thread is really weird.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Nige™ said:


> Nearly 15 years ago that happened with Batty & Le Saux in Moscow.



I ment buy the League ala Walker and Roman style!


----------



## ßen1

Anyone watching Sky Sports News? Paul Merson is such a dick. :lmao


----------



## Nige™

How can anyone not love Merse? He's a legend. Should be 3-1 and only 8 minutes gone. Elokobu!!!


----------



## ßen1

I love to laugh at the guy, but he's just so, so stupid.


----------



## Nige™

Dunny's back boys! Need a win today to get us over the 20 point mark. Hope we hold on.

Fulham scoring at Arsenal? WTF?


----------



## ßen1

Nige™ said:


> How can anyone not love Merse? He's a legend. Should be 3-1 and only 8 minutes gone. Elokobu!!!


Unfortunately that start for Wolves wasn't too good. :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Leading through a penalty. But I've been impressed with Chelsea's urgency to go forward. No doubt Terry's had a good game, and we've been missing him. Don't think it will end at 1-0, definitely more goals coming from either side.


----------



## Nige™

3-0, the Admiral! Done & dusted now. Even better that I whacked him in my fantasy team today thanks to the Man U game being called off. A goal, an assist and a clean sheet for now which I'm sure we won't get. Gamst & Nasri were put in too, and they've got a goal and an assist between them. Plus, North End are winning at Cardiff. If Cher gets booted off the X Factor tomorrow night, it'll be a perfect weekend.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Its horrible to watch Chelsea this half. Horrible, Everton equalized and dark times will carry on with Spurs next week.


----------



## Nige™

:lmao

BECKFORDDDDDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Go on you Toffees! :lmao


----------



## Joel

Tale of two halves. Worst thing is, we could only score from a penalty in the half where we were the better team. A penalty that arguably shouldn't have even been given.

Ashley Cole and Kalou could have put us 2 up near the end. Just poor.

Fans booing at the end doesn't help. Moronic seems to come to mind. But they paid their money to go, so who am I to judge what they do?

Troubled times.


----------



## Liam Miller

Shame Citeh and Gunners won.

Big games next week with Spurs/Chelsea on Sunday and United/Arsenal on Monday


----------



## ßen1

86th minute. That's Chelsea time every season apart from this one.


----------



## Liam Miller

It's amazing how everton are so low in the table, they drew with united, drew with chelsea, dominated pool. seems like they just don't beat the teams they should


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Joel said:


> Tale of two halves. Worst thing is, we could only score from a penalty in the half where we were the better team. A penalty that arguably shouldn't have even been given.
> 
> Ashley Cole and Kalou could have put us 2 up near the end. Just poor.
> 
> Fans booing at the end doesn't help. Moronic seems to come to mind. But they paid their money to go, so who am I to judge what they do?
> 
> Troubled times.


I can sort of understand the booing. These fans have been watching (live) the downfall of defending champions for over a month now. And squandering a lead that could have put us back top is quite disappointing. I personally wouldn't boo the team, but I'd be as disappointed as any of the guys that booed. No one can say its missing players anymore, two returned today. I love Frank, but Lampard isn't gonna lift us out of the funk by himself. And seeing as he's not back for a while still, I expect to drop more points in our next three fixtures. Lack of motivation, and every Chelsea fan should be worried at this point. City and Spurs may be in positions to overtake us by the end of the year.


----------



## Liam Miller

It would be typical chelsea to draw or lose against spurs and then go and beat us :no:,

4 points from the gunners and chelsea games would be satisfying


----------



## The Monster

I did think Chelsea would have a tough Nov & Dec & I wasn’t wrong, already said my piece on why & what things are not going right for them in this thread before today, but in the last 6 Premier League Matches (Which starts from Nov to Now) They have won once, drawn twice & lost 3 matches, resulting in them getting 5 points out of a possible 18 available, you don’t need me or anyone else for that matter telling you that’s just isn’t good enough for a Prem League winning Side & Chelsea next 4 League games that are to be played in December are as followed: 

Sunday 12th Dec, Spurs - Away 

Sunday 19th Dec, Manchester United - Home

Monday 27th Dec, Arsenal - Away

Wednesday 29th Dec, Bolton - Home

That is pretty darn tough imo, with the way Chelsea have been playing & there struggling to score goals when are on top of teams in open play whilst looking vulnerable at the back & letting in very easy goals to, I would not like those 4 fixtures if I were a Chelsea fan/player/manager right now. 

Any other normal day I would say Chelsea as a team wouldn’t find it hard to get themselves up for such big upcoming games but they couldn’t manage to this for most of this month for any team (for the whole 90 mins) Is it weird to think I actually think this is best time to play Chelsea away from home & I'm (worryingly) kind of confident we can get all 3 points from Bridge for first time since 2002, no really is has been that long since we won there in the League.


----------



## Tomkin

It's weird feeling frustrated after a draw away but we should of won quite easily today!

When I was coming off the car park in Wigan radio Stoke wasn't in range so I was listening to Radio Manc and the people who come on the radio are such idiots :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

Pretty made up with the draw at Chelsea to be honest, hopefully Jermaine's confidence will skyrocket as a result of his equaliser.

Amazing to think that the last time Chelsea beat Everton in the league at Stamford Bridge was 6(!) seasons ago


----------



## ßen1

tomkim4 said:


> It's weird feeling frustrated after a draw away but we should of won quite easily today!
> 
> When I was coming off the car park in Wigan radio Stoke wasn't in range so I was listening to Radio Manc and the people who come on the radio are such idiots :lmao


A lot of people think the same about some of the dickhead's that come on Praise and Grumble. :lmao


----------



## Tomkin

FX™;9105841 said:


> A lot of people think the same about some of the dickhead's that come on Praise and Grumble. :lmao


Yeah but we are all actually from the Stoke area...So at least the people there go to the games and make a judgment and I agree you get a lot of dickheads but the amount of people that rang up and said they listened on the radio then had a go :lmao 

It's probably you every week though..gotta love the radio
I thought you supported Villa anyway? Just because they lost against Birmingham doesn't mean you can support man U now


----------



## ßen1

tomkim4 said:


> Yeah but we are all actually from the Stoke area...So at least the people there go to the games and make a judgment and I agree you get a lot of dickheads but the amount of people that rang up and said they listened on the radio then had a go :lmao
> 
> It's probably you every week though..gotta love the radio
> I thought you supported Villa anyway? Just because they lost against Birmingham doesn't mean you can support man U now


:lmao

A usual tomkin post, taking a general statement I made about radio stations dickhead callers, taking it offensively. And then going on his high-horse because he's better than you, and goes to all the games. 

I can't afford to go to all the games in the season. I go to 3 or 4 a year, just because I can't afford it on top of other stuff. Damn, I must be a shit fan. Or maybe I have my priorities straight, and don't want to waste my cash. 

I go to more Stoke games than Villa games, because my Uncle has a season ticket, and often can't go because of his job, so I take his place. 

You obviously skipped my post a few pages back, I don't support Manchester United. I was brought up with Manchester United in my family, and I'm a fan of them, but I'll still root for them to beat everyone BUT Villa. 

Whatever. I'm actually confused why I replied to a post of yours, when I agree with nothing you say.


----------



## Magsimus

Fuck Tevez, can't stand it when players act like spoilt brats (which they are tbf) when being subbed.

Just the modern game I guess :no:


----------



## ßen1

Magsimus said:


> Fuck Tevez, can't stand it when players act like spoilt brats (which they are tbf) when being subbed.
> 
> Just the modern game I guess :no:


Tell me about it. The people defending them are fucking retarded too. 'It's the love of the game', no it's thinking your bigger than your team.


----------



## Renegade™

Tevez is a **** plain and simple.


----------



## ßen1

This celebration became kinda ironic after his actions today:


----------



## Kiz

Tevez is the man.


----------



## EGame

I'm going to name my child Samir.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'd like to have sex with Samir Nasri's goals. Just beautiful.

The man is in world-class form. 

.....


Preemptive fuck off to Madrid and Barca. You can't have him.


----------



## Kiz

City to offer him 400k a week.


----------



## ßen1

Probably my favourite Arsenal player. He's just the kind of player I think of, when I think of French football lol.


----------



## Kenny

I hope West Brom/Newcastle draw, and West Ham beat Sunderland.


----------



## ßen1

West Brom play some very nice football, it won't work against the big teams, but against teams like Newcastle, it's really effective.


----------



## Renegade™

> West Brom play some very nice football, it won't work against the big teams, but against teams like Newcastle, it's really effective.


Arsenal and Utd say hi


----------



## ßen1

Touche sir. Forgot about their start, they've been going about their business quietly.


----------



## ßen1

Nile Ranger is one of the best names in football.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Newcastle have been poor, West Brom have been very good.
Whats happened to Steven Taylor? He's as big as a house, even has a double chin running around out there. Looks very unfit.

Edit: One thing that pisses me off these days. a player runs with the ball, a defender is standing in front of him, the attacker then belts the ball a good 20 yards in front of him (no chance of him getting to it again) and then runs into the standing defender and gets a free. HOW?! Can't the ref see he's being conned? Anelka done it yesterday and Barnes today.
Really grinds my gears


----------



## The Monster

Good results today for both WBA & Sunderland.

Not sure how to sum up Newcastle, a mixed bag maybe? Can beat Sunderland at home & Arsenal away, can get draw off Chelsea yet get badly beaten by Bolton & now WBA away, think they were missing 1st choice CB's, Barton & Nolan so when they get back sure Newcastle be better side but WBA deserved the 3 points today, they sometimes are mixed bag like Newcastle but they played some good stuff today but Newcastle sure did help with woeful display of defending, when season started I had WBA getting relegated but Newcastle just surviving whilst I wont give my thoughts out on how things have gone & how they might go imo after viewing the first half of the season on all 20 teams until the end of December. I certainly think even if WBA or Newcastle were to be in a relegation scrap (not saying they will) But it would be a very tight & both clubs are more then good enough to not be relegated as well imo, think both have shown signs that can compete in this league & not here for just the "experience" of being in Premier League.

Sunderland vs WHU, obviously Sunderland cant play like they did against Chelsea all the time but I thought did well today & deserved the 3 points, they have lots of youth in side, good attacking players its nice balanced team I can see them as real dark horses for UEFA Europa League Spot & they should be in top 10 imo come May 2011. As for WHU, it was always a difficult task to go to Sunderland & get a result there, they did well for good parts game but they didn’t have the cutting edge to get any real good chances against Sunderland, they are some signs of improvement though & they shouldn’t feel to down hearted about losing away to a tough Sunderland team, Sunderland imo like said will be in the top 10 so getting a result there is a bonus but you have to beat teams in & around you in league table like they did last weekend against Wigan to survive in this league.

Touching on Sunderland again I wanted to say since season started alot people been saying alot of good things about Jordan Henderson so I decided I shall keep an eye on him to see how he does & actually picked him out as my MotM against Chelsea last month along with Welbeck. But he stood out for me again today I'm really starting to like the look of him as a player, I don’t agree with him being at his best as a RM, I think his better through the middle of the pitch as a CM, which how the only goals come about. He makes a nice run from deep & makes up the yards to get up with play in no time, he runs off WHU midfielders to do so who don’t track his run (Which keeps happening alot these days, its like a basic of the game yet no 1 does it anymore) Then he shows his maturity as he slows down a bit & doesn’t rush into the middle of box with crowd like most players would do but slows himself down on the edge of the box so now his got good space to have a shot with no WHU player around him, shows himself available for the pass, then the ball comes to him & its just a class finish. Lets the ball comes across his body & hits it with his weaker left foot 1st time thus taking out any WHU player trying close him down & he doesn’t smash it either, he controls it & passes it into corner of net. Just thought the whole move & goal was very good from start to finish. 

Theres alot of things to admire about him imo, his work rate, energy, his not the fastest but not say its not quick either, good ball control, his uses the ball well, never seems to get fazed under pressure & doesn’t strike me as someone who rushes himself, always got his head up, as shown today he can score but got great delivery always picks out players with ease imo, his still raw & rough around the edges as they say but anyone thinking his not going be a very good player in few years time or cant see the talent needs to get a new pair of eyes asap. It doesn’t shock me 1 bit that the likes of Man Utd, Man City, Liverpool, and Everton & Chelsea are just 5 of the clubs that are following him. Oh & for any England fans out there heres a midfield trio to dream about that can last at least a decade, Rodwell-Henderson-Wilshere, not bad huh? 

Not going to preview the Manchester United vs Arsenal game at Old Trafford in 8 days time just yet. I’ll do that after the Monday night games & last round of the Champions League games in mid week are over so Thursday or Friday I would guess, but what I will say is I do think it could bit of a cracking game between the 2 of us.


----------



## Liam Miller

9 times out of 10 gunners/united produces the best footballing game in the prem, easily the game i look most forward to interms of quality on the field.


----------



## ßen1

(Un)fortunately I'll be watching Bullet for my Valentine at the Birmingham NIA tomorrow, so I won't be able to watch Villa. I'd take a draw for now, but knowing us, we'll go up by 1 or 2 then throw it away.


----------



## Renegade™

> Whats happened to Steven Taylor? He's as big as a house, even has a double chin running around out there. Looks very unfit.


Lots of injuries I think. He just needs games to get used to the speed of Prem football again. I still rate him higher than that Williamson guy.


----------



## Magsimus

Fully deserved that defeat. Big Sol didn't have the best of games and Danny Guthrie was just so, so bad. Also I've had just about enough of Gutierrez pussying out of challenges and not being able to actually kick a ball. Will be going to the Liverpool game next week and hopefully we can find some form.

Save_Us.Joey


----------



## Renegade™

Guthrie is a fairly awful player tbf, how he's managed to linger around the top flight for so long baffles me.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Breaking news on Sky Sports: Newcastle sack manager Chris Hughton.

Silly bitches up at Newcastle, probably Ashleys doing.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Silent Alarm said:


> Breaking news on Sky Sports: Newcastle sack manager Chris Hughton.
> 
> Silly bitches up at Newcastle, probably Ashleys doing.


No way, thats like retarded. Who could they possibly get?


----------



## Silent Alarm

The+King_of_Kings said:


> No way, thats like retarded. Who could they possibly get?


Shearer? Keegan? Whatever name that gimp Ashley pulls out of his arse.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Since I think there is more activity in this thread than the foreign football one, I'll post this in here.



> Barcelona players Andres Iniesta, Xavi Hernandez and Lionel Messi are the three nominees for FIFA’s “Ballon d’Or” award for the world player of the year.


I can't really argue. Messi is my pick, but really any one winning is a win for Barca. If World Cup is heavily factored, I wouldn't be surprised seeing it go to Iniesta.


----------



## Hajduk1911

I still think Newcastle will struggle in the league despite their decent start, back sacking Houghton is very surprising...one thing I respect about Newcastle the few times I have watched them is they actually try to play, unlike Stoke/Blackburn


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao Newcastle. Fucking hell. What more do they want? They just got promoted back from the Championship, it's not like they have the team they had years ago when they actually could finish in the European spots. They've beaten Arsenal at the Emirates, thrashed Sunderland 5-1 and gotten a draw with the defending champions, they're not even in the relegation zone. What an absolutel farce of a sacking and a total numpt of a club. Stupidity like this contributed to their downfall before, morons.


----------



## Goku

Andres Iniesta, I'd say.


----------



## Renegade™

Sure Iniesta scored the biggest goal of 2010, but you count his form over the season and he's far behind Messi and Xavi to me. I'd like to see Xavi win it, coz he orchestrated another excellent La Liga campaign for Barca, but wouldnt be surprised to see Messi win it again.


----------



## Word

Poor Hughton. What a shocking decision.


----------



## Silent Alarm

And to do it just before Christmas as well, he was doing a good job.
I really hope Hughton sues that fat-faced fucking cúnt Ashley for unfair dismissal.
Hughton seems like too classy a bloke for that though.


----------



## Kiz

Poor form. They only just got promoted.

Really poor.


----------



## iMac

Stunned about Hughton tbh. Thought he was doing a good job.


----------



## Von Doom

No wonder I despise newcastle, sacking a manager who's got them to eleventh, after getting them promoted? Ashley wants hanging the fat waste of skin


----------



## Nige™

Hajduk1911 said:


> I still think Newcastle will struggle in the league despite their decent start, back sacking Houghton is very surprising...one thing I respect about Newcastle the few times I have watched them is they actually try to play, unlike Stoke/Blackburn


I hate the way we play but it's a results business. You don't get any points for losing while playing nice football. With the budget we have, and Stoke too for that matter, for both clubs to be in the top half of the Premiership and turning a profit is pretty amazing. As much as I'd like to see us play more attractive football on a consistent basis, and at times we have at home, I'd rather be in the position we are now playing the way we do rather than being in danger of relegation like we were when Paul Ince was in charge.

Big Sam & Tony Pulis don't get the credit they deserve for what they've achieved the last few years. At least there are some people who can actually recognise what a good job they've done instead of clueless neutrals who barely watch these teams anyway, slate them constantly for not playing attractive football. Results come first and it's points that matter at the end of the day.

Would I like to see us play decent football? Of course, but at the cost of us risking our position in the league and perhaps fall in the bottom three like we did under Ince? Fucking no chance.

Chris Hughton getting sacked is a fucking disgrace, and just when I came round to liking Newcastle again. Then Mike Ashley goes & shows what an absolute cock he is by sacking him. After getting them promoted as champions in the convincing way he did, and doing pretty well this season, it's just a joke. They might have been inconsistent at times but they're not in any danger right now.

Mike Ashley, you're an absolute tit.


----------



## ßen1

Ridiculous decision. If I was a Newcastle fan I'd be fuming at Ashley.


----------



## Jon Staley

Mike Ashley is a disgrace. The sooner he sells up, the better. Chris Hughton did a great job and deserved at least until January. If they continue to slide down the table then I think you could excuse him for sacking the manager, but their recent form has been decent enough and when you factor in the Arsenal, Sunderland and Chelsea results it really is baffling. I just hope they hire a British manager instead of some foreign idiot in his place.


----------



## Magsimus

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao Newcastle. Fucking hell. What more do they want? They just got promoted back from the Championship, it's not like they have the team they had years ago when they actually could finish in the European spots. They've beaten Arsenal at the Emirates, thrashed Sunderland 5-1 and gotten a draw with the defending champions, they're not even in the relegation zone. What an absolutel farce of a sacking and a total numpt of a club. Stupidity like this contributed to their downfall before, morons.


Why take the plural form? It's only down to one man.

What a fucking joke. Absolutely disgusted.


----------



## Razor King

Out of those three, Xavi should win it.


----------



## Word

I know lots of Newcastle fans and they are raging. Hopefully Newcastle fans get chanting and some banners on the go to really fuck Ashley off. There is no one better to take the job considering what he has done in the championship and beyond.


----------



## Tomkin

Hajduk1911 said:


> one thing I respect about Newcastle the few times I have watched them is they actually try to play, unlike Stoke/Blackburn


You clearly have never watched a Stoke or Blackburn game then. Stoke and from what i've seen at home of Blackburn have started to change the way they play slightly, Stoke play with wingers now who like to get forward just like Newcastle... but like NIGE said I'd much prefer us to be where we are now than putting on a nice show every week. 
People slated Mowbray for playing nice football and going down out of the premiership with West Brom every season they got promoted and people slate Pulis and Allardyce for playing shit football even though we get results.

As for Newcastle I think it's a joke. If this happened to another club I'd of thought that they had a plan but Ashley doesn't have a fucking clue whats hes doing. Every player respected Hughton and he knew his stuff, so I don't know what he thinks can happen. They will probably call for Keegan or Shearer to take charge now. Newcastle were going along steadily anyway, poor result at the weekend but they had 2 main central defenders of the season missing and the most influential players in Nolan and Barton gone too. For me they lack class up front. They are relying too much on Carroll and desperately need a striker who can change a game. Lovenkrands and Ranger aren't impressing although Ranger had potential and Ameobi is too similar to carrol for it to work every game.


----------



## Devildude

No Gerrard, no Carra and now no Torres.

Hoo boy, Villa are probably gonna steamroll us.


----------



## Kazz

Completely shocked by the sacking.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool 2-0 Aston Villa after 15 minutes.
Villa are a shower of shit, can't believe we dropped points against that pack of wank.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Martin Jol the new fav for the Newcastle job!


----------



## Mikey Damage

WElcome back to the Prem, Jol.


----------



## Magsimus

He's resigned as Ajax manager anyway, doesn't change my feelings on the sacking.

Would be a good appointment though.


----------



## Nige™

You've got to wonder how this is going to affect the Newcastle players. Just when they get some stability, strong team spirit, Mike 'The Cock' Ashley goes and pulls the rug from underneath them.

I think a couple of the players have already spoken out against it on Twitter. Ashley could well be regretting this come May if the last time he sacked a manager is anything to go by. As long as this time he goes for the experienced manager he claims the club need isn't Alan Shearer!


----------



## S-Mac

You gotta wonder what Ashley is thinking yes they havent won in a few games but they are 11th in the table which aint half bad really.


----------



## Nige™

- SM™-;9111608 said:


> *You gotta wonder what Ashley is thinking* yes they havent won in a few games but they are 11th in the table which aint half bad really.












*x1000*


----------



## S-Mac

^ Love your thinking


----------



## Magsimus

Sometimes I think he's just trying to be the bad guy, like some super villian hated by everyone. 

It's about time he had a face turn FFS.


----------



## ßen1

Devildude said:


> No Gerrard, no Carra and now no Torres.
> 
> Hoo boy, Villa are probably gonna steamroll us.


Yeah, that didn't happen. 

It's lucky that Bullet for my Valentine, Atreyu and Bring Me The Horizon all put on a sick show tonight, otherwise I'd be fuming. 

This team is shit.


----------



## Nige™

FX™;9111878 said:


> Yeah, that didn't happen.
> 
> It's lucky that Bullet for my Valentine, Atreyu and Bring Me The Horizon all put on a sick show tonight, otherwise I'd be fuming.
> 
> This team is shit.


It seems crazy to even consider it, but is there a possibility you guys could go down this year? Things don't look good atm.


----------



## Von Doom

It's around this time every season that we start to pick up, go on a tremendous run and then either get into Europe, to the FA Cup Final or just miss out. I'd love a return to wembley, this time a more successful one.

Landon Donovan has also pointblank said that he wants to come back to Everton, good God I'd love nothing more than to sign him permanently.


----------



## Von Doom

FX™ said:


> Yeah, that didn't happen.
> 
> It's lucky that Bullet for my Valentine, Atreyu and Bring Me The Horizon all put on a sick show tonight, otherwise I'd be fuming.
> 
> This team is shit.


Are you a Villa fan mate? (seems a bit obvious, just making sure)

I heard Ireland wants out already, I heard a few boos when he had the ball, probably from the Villa fans.


----------



## ßen1

We lose to WBA this weekend, and Wigan beat Everton, we're in the bottom three. It's more than just a possibility, and it's very scary. 

We've got something like 9 injuries, and Young was suspended tonight though, so when they're all back, hopefully we can start winning some games.

When you look at a team something like this, we look like a pretty good team - 

Friedel 
Cuellar-Davies-Collins-Warnock
Bannan
Albrighton-Downing
Ireland
A. Young - Agbonlahor

Subs: Guzan, Dunne, Young, Petrov, Clark, Hogg, Delfouneso​
Probably some changes here and there for some of you, probably surprised by Dunne being on the bench. He was class last year with Collins, but he's been even more accident-prone this season. I've always been very high on Davies too, he's still young and a good defender.


----------



## ßen1

HuskyHarris said:


> Are you a Villa fan mate? (seems a bit obvious, just making sure)
> 
> I heard Ireland wants out already, I heard a few boos when he had the ball, probably from the Villa fans.


Yep. 

I don't know why he wouldn't want out. He's our best midfielder, and at his best he's better than Milner who we swapped him for. But Houillier doesn't seem to like him, so y'know. No idea why the fans would boo him though.


----------



## Von Doom

FX™ said:


> Yep.
> 
> I don't know why he wouldn't want out. *He's our best midfielder, and at his best he's better than Milner* who we swapped him for. But Houillier doesn't seem to like him, so y'know. No idea why the fans would boo him though.


I'll agree on that.

I was reading the Mirror in work last week, and it said that he wants out because he can't get a regular spot in the team because of the likes of Bannan, Albrighton, Hogg etc are getting chances. Also, rumours been going round that Celtic want him on loan for the rest of the season.

You are too good to go down though, as are we, you've had injuries/suspensions same as us, we've had Fellaini suspended, and as soon as his last game of the ban is over, Arteta is suspended as well, our 2 best central midfielders by a mile.

I can see us both fighting it out for 7th, with yourselves just edging it.


----------



## Kiz

Did O'Neill ask to leave or did he get the arse?

Could do with him right now I'm guessing.


----------



## Renegade™

> I don't know why he wouldn't want out. He's our best midfielder, and at his best he's better than Milner who we swapped him for. But Houillier doesn't seem to like him, so y'know. No idea why the fans would boo him though.


Apparently he doesn't "work hard enough" I believe was the comment I heard watching the Villa game last week when they brought up Ireland and not starting ahead of Hogg, Clark, Bannan etc.


----------



## ßen1

Kizza said:


> Did O'Neill ask to leave or did he get the arse?
> 
> Could do with him right now I'm guessing.


He resigned.

It's not that, it's the injuries, and the fact O'Neill never spent for the sake of spending. We have so many injuries and it's really hurting us that we never bought some depth. Don't get me wrong I love the kids we're bringing through, but we were competing for top 4, and instead of pushing forward, lack of spending caused us to regress.


----------



## bellywolves

Its coming to that time of the year again where the usual relegation scrap takes place. At this point in time i'm resigned to seeing me own team Wolves go down with West Ham. Followed by Wigan/Blackpool/Birmingham etc..

Who do people think will go down?


----------



## ßen1

I think the bottom 4 now will be the bottom 4 in some way or another come May. Maybe Blackpool will drop into the mix too.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

The bottom 2 are gone IMO....The the 3rd spot is between Wigan,Fulham,Newcastle & Blackpool!


----------



## Von Doom

West ham, wolves and fulham IMO, fulham to be the surprise-candidates


----------



## Vader

Wigan, Wolves and Newcastle would be my preferred teams to go down. I've never liked Wigan, Wolves have a dick as a manager and I'd like to see Newcastle go down so Ashley can see how much he fucked up with Hughton.


----------



## Nige™

Wolves are goners. They've still not kept a clean sheet and don't even look like keeping one any time soon.

I think West Ham might just get out of it. They've got the players to do it, but if Parker goes in January, they're fucked. He's the heartbeat of that team.

Wigan are going to struggle I think. From what I've seen, they have a similar problem to Wolves in terms of their defending. N'Zogbia & big bad Hugo have got them out of a few holes though.

Fulham are a surprise for me to be down there considering they got Mark Hughes in the summer and the hard working team they had last season is largely still there. They do miss Zamora though, and if he's out for a while they might find themselves in a pickle. They don't travel well and don't appear to be picking up many wins at home either. I think they'll turn it round though, more so than West Ham.

Blackpool play to win games and they'll do that for the rest of the season. They've caused so many teams problems, and I think they'll carry on winning enough games to get them through. They'll lose a fair few too, but I reckon they'll win enough to keep themselves safe. The same goes for West Brom.

Villa should pick up when they get the likes of Petrov back. They'll be bottom half though me thinks.

If Newcastle appoint Alan Pardew, they could just fall down the table.

Us & Stoke will carry on our horrible, non-football that everyone loves to watch and win enough home games to see us safe.

Birmingham seem to be suffering from second season syndrome. They look to be solid at the back a lot of the time like at Man City, but they stumble at home to teams like West Ham. They don't have a lot of goals in their team but I think in Zigic & Hleb, they've got more options than last season. They'll fight and are well organised. I'd be surprised to see them drop.

It's odd to see Everton down there, but they need a striker with Saha, Yak & Beckford not scoring many between them. If they get one in January, they'll be fine. They're playing well from what I've seen, and just aren't getting the three points.

The league's so tight that it's going to be very close all the way to early April at least. I think Wolves are fucked, and Wigan will go too. Everton, Villa, Birmingham, Stoke, West Brom, Blackpool & Rovers will stay up I think, leaving Fulham, Newcastle & West Ham for the final place. That's how I think it'll pan out.

How about this one? Who's going to win the title?

In two words, Man United! Well three, Man United, hopefully!


----------



## Jon Staley

Wigan are going down, that much is for sure. I can see Wolves also dropping down which is a shame, but I hope they avoid it. I don't think Blackpool are safe by any means - they could easily have a nightmare second half of the season, and Holloway is just waiting for the right time to leave the club, which he's entitled to do, so if he goes then they're definitely relegated. I hate Avram Grant with a passion, so West Ham will most probably stay up knowing my luck. Fulham have got enough about them to avoid relgation too.


----------



## Jamie1™

I agree that Wigan are going down. I can't see them improving a great deal from the way they are performing just now. I'd like too see Newcastle go down again to show the mistake they've made by getting rid of Hughton although i don't see it happening.

Wigan, Wolves and Fulham to go down.


----------



## Kiz

Blackpool, Wolves and West Ham to go down imo.

I fucking love Blackpool's heart though, so I hope not.


----------



## Renegade™

I agree with Kizza's 3, but I'd love to see Newcastle replace Blackpool, just to show Ashley what a c*** he is getting rid of Hughton. Plus, Blackpool have Holloway, who doesn't want his persona around for another season?

Everton will be fine, Yakubu hasn't been prolific for years in terms of goal scoring, Beckford has shown he can still do it but he seems to miss the easier chances which is odd. Saha will be fine once he gets one, he'll kick on like he has the last two seasons, it's all about confidence. Kinda like Rooney. He needs a goal from open play and I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## Kiz

Pardew signed on as Toons manager for 5 and a half years.

He won't make half of that.


----------



## united_07

:lmao at mike ashley's stupidity. Apparently there was a poll and only 14 people out of 1000 wanted pardew, there were much better choices available


----------



## Nige™

There's a rumour that there's a clause in that unbelievably long contract that if Newcastle sack him at some point, they don't have to pay him off. Given they've had seven managers in six years, how on earth they've given him that along defies belief. Apparently though, he's a casino buddy of Ashley and the chief exec!


----------



## ßen1

5 and a half years. Oh my god.

Taking bets on how long he lasts..


----------



## Kiz

Where's O'Neill at these days anyway?


----------



## Nige™

Kizza said:


> Where's O'Neill at these days anyway?


Golf course.


----------



## Kiz

Poor bastard.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao Newcastle.

:lmao

Basically sums it up.


----------



## Toots Dalton

I quite like Pardew, however Mike Ashley is a pure tit.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Nige™ said:


> There's a rumour that there's a clause in that unbelievably long contract that if Newcastle sack him at some point, they don't have to pay him off. Given they've had seven managers in six years, how on earth they've given him that along defies belief. *Apparently though, he's a casino buddy of Ashley and the chief exec!*


Thats where i heard they were introduced to each other too!!
He'll take them in my opinion.The man hasnt suceeded anywhere he's been yet!

Also..How hot is Georgie Thompson on Sky Sports News today....Sorry,I needed to say that!!


----------



## Magsimus

He's taking the piss. 5 and a half years...

:cuss:


----------



## iMac

:lmao

5 and a half years? I thought he would have a contract til the end of the season. Just... wow.


----------



## Magsimus

I can't work out if he's the worlds biggest troll or some genius that we're all too simple to understand.


----------



## iMac

Dennis Wise is still his best appointment imo.

8*D


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Looks like most games across the the UK are going ahead this weekend!

Great game in store for Monday night Man U v Arsenal!
Looks like Scholesy will be the only one missing for us.I think we'll do the Gooners by 2 goals Monday night,with Wazza hitting top form again!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Scholes is fit, according to SSN anyway. Hopefully Fabregas won't be ready though.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Odd that such a big game is on a Monday Night, seems like ages since we have played a league match. Could see Chelsea drop points again which would be nice.

Biggest week of our season so far coming up and I'm optimistic that we can get 4 or 6 points.


----------



## ßen1

It's brilliant that it's on Monday night. I wouldn't have been able to catch it had it been on at Saturday lunch/evening, nor anytime on Sunday! 

United/Arsenal usually put on a show, so hopefully this is no different.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Well, after Evra's latest comments theres no doubt Arsenal are going to be fired up.
Fuck sake Paddy, wait till we beat them and THEN lay the boot in!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Silent Alarm said:


> Well, after Evra's latest comments theres no doubt Arsenal are going to be fired up.
> Fuck sake Paddy, wait till we beat them and THEN lay the boot in!


What did he say? Can't seem to find anything on it.


----------



## ßen1

> 'To my mind Arsenal are an academy team,' Evra told French TV station Canal+. 'I will watch one of their games and enjoy it, but in the end will they win a trophy? That is what people remember you for. A big club like Arsenal have not won a thing for five years. For me that is a crisis and a load of rubbish.
> 
> 'We can lose against them on Monday, but what would there be for them in the end? There is nothing. I hear people comparing them with Barcelona. But people won't remember Arsenal's style of football in 20 years' time.'


Love it.


----------



## Joel

Would be hurtful words if people took Evra seriously. But after the World Cup actions and his dip in form, not many do.

Looking forward to losing again tomorrow (Y)


----------



## Tomkin

Academy team?

Arsenals individuals have tons more ability that we see in man united, but class doesn't always win you games.
I hate Arsene Wenger as much as I hate United fans so it's a shame both teams can't lose.

I think United will edge a tight game though home advantage an all.

Looking forward to seeing Blackpool today.


----------



## ßen1

Apparently Odemwingie and Brunt are both out for West Brom today, so hopefully we can get the 3 points. 1-0 or 2-1 I'm predicting.

Hopefully Everton beat Wigan, and Fulham lose to Sunderland too. If we lose, and Wigan and Fulham win, we go into the bottom three. 

So it'd be pretty nice to get a little gap between us and them.


----------



## united_07

tomkim4 said:


> Academy team?
> 
> Arsenals individuals have tons more ability that we see in man united, but class doesn't always win you games.
> I hate Arsene Wenger as much as I hate United fans so it's a shame both teams can't lose.
> 
> I think United will edge a tight game though home advantage an all.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Blackpool today.


yeah but people have been saying the same thing about arsenal for years, for instance when they players like flamini and pennant, how that they team will win something next year, but it never happened. Its the same with arsenal this year, they need some decent players with experience.
On the subject of ability, thats a bit debatable, from the younger players, united have hernandez, rafael, fabio, smalling, anderson, cleverly, welbeck and obertan all have a great amount of ability and have shown it.
I do admit arsenal do have promising youngsters, but will they ever show their talent?. The only arsenal player at the moment who i would love to see at united is Wilshere, but thats never going to happen.


----------



## CGS

Evra is pretty much on point with what he said. Arsenal have a great means of creating players but are horrible at keeping a hold of them once they have peaked. They have done a good job of keeping fabragas (how long that would last for who knows) and have done well in keeping guys like Walcott but they have let so many other quality players slip through them and rather than replacing them with quality *EXPERIENCED* players who do they get to replace them? Young players in there late teens/early to mid 20's who do well at the start of the season but come to March/April are slowly running out of steam while teams with the experience like the Man U's & Chelsea have teams who are still full of energy.


----------



## Nige™

Chain Gang solider said:


> Evra is pretty much on point with what he said. Arsenal have a great means of creating players but are horrible at keeping a hold of them once they have peaked. They have done a good job of keeping fabragas (how long that would last for who knows) and have *done well in keeping guys like Walcott* but they have let so many other quality players slip through them and rather than replacing them with quality *EXPERIENCED* players who do they get to replace them? Young players in there late teens/early to mid 20's who do well at the start of the season but come to March/April are slowly running out of steam while teams with the experience like the Man U's & Chelsea have teams who are still full of energy.


No one in their right mind would fork out the money Arsenal would want for Walcott. He's the most overrated player in the league. I can't even remember him being linked to another club.

He can't even get in the Arsenal team right now. The guy's had only a handful of good performances in the last few years and has lived off them because all he is is hype. Even at the start of the season the press were going mad saying that he was back because he scored a hat trick against ten man Blackpool.


----------



## ßen1

> Aston Villa
> 
> * 01 Friedel
> * 03 Warnock
> * 24 Cuellar
> * 29 Collins
> * 30 Lichaj
> * 06 Downing
> * 07 Young
> * 12 Albrighton
> * 25 Bannan
> * 28 Hogg
> * 18 Heskey
> 
> Substitutes
> 
> * 22 Guzan,
> * 05 Dunne,
> * 08 Pires,
> * 20 Reo-Coker,
> * 31 Herd,
> * 10 Carew,
> * 14 Delfouneso


Friedel
Lichaj - Cuellar - Collins - Warnock
Albrighton - Bannan - Hogg - Downing
Young
Heskey​
I'm liking the fact Dunne's on the bench, and Cuellar's back, who I've always rated. He should be starting every game until he's injured again.

Excited to see Lichaj starting, he's a good prospect, and he's got a big throw, so when/if Carew comes on, we might get something of use out of him. 

Ireland isn't injured nor is he on the bench, he's definitely on the way out it seems. 

Clark and Reo-Coker should be back soon, and hopefully Gabby, Petrov and Delph won't be too long either. Gabby's is just an illness so not too back. Hopefully we can get a win today and go on a little run!


----------



## ßen1

25 minutes in, it's 1-0 to Villa!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fairly boring so far in the PL, just the 3 goals in all matches.
City winning  Blackpool winning


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Balotelli gets a yellow for being angry. Kid seriously needs to calm down, and get in check.


----------



## ßen1

Rockhead said:


> Balotelli gets a yellow for being angry. Kid seriously needs to calm down, and get in check.


He got took off almost straight after that didn't he? 

Any drama when he was going off?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I wasn't really watching. I think he got booked for a challenge but he sure as hell showed reactions before getting booked. Mancini was smart to take him off. he's still a hot head.

Great goal from Yaya Toure. Tight-ish angle. He's better suited in City than Barca. He barely scored at Barca, and already has a brace today.


----------



## Kazz

Brilliant result! Toon Army!


----------



## Magsimus

Alan Pardew's Black and White Army! /shameless turncoat. :side:

Just got back from the game, great second half performance. Hell of a goal by Andy Carroll right at the end.


----------



## Kazz

This has nothing to do with the management or the board, I'm pleased for the fans and players.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Rumours doing the rounds tonight that Tevez has handed in a transfer request. Sky had a News Of The World reporter on a while ago plus their headline tomorrow is "TEVEZ: I QUIT".
The Daily Mail and The Telegraph have also picked up on it.

Please Christ, let this be true.


----------



## The Monster

Silent Alarm said:


> Rumours doing the rounds tonight that Tevez has handed in a transfer request. Sky had a News Of The World reporter on a while ago plus their headline tomorrow is "TEVEZ: I QUIT".
> The Daily Mail and The Telegraph have also picked up on it.
> 
> Please Christ, let this be true.


Daniel Taylor of the guardian says: Carlos Tevez story is true ...written transfer request, considering quitting football altogether, homesick and unhappy 

Not going get all high & mighty on this even though after how Man City fans were about Rooney maybe I should? But how he can so unhappy at Man City maybe only he knows thatfor sure I can sort of weakly get behind the idea of being homesick but if that’s the case why didn’t he go back home before he moved to Man City?...Oh wait never mind silly question 

It be interesting how this plays out if he really is that unhappy & homesick he can go back to Argentina & if he does leave sadly for Liverpool fans can only see 1 man they go for to replace him & that’s Torres. I honestly don’t know if he wants go back home or wants out of contract & agents/him want big payday in another big signing on fee with another team abroad my pick if that is the case is Real Madrid.

*Edit: Confirmed by the Press Association, Tevez has handed in a written transfer request & By Sky Sports New he wants out of Man City, wow.*

Moving onto Manchester United, Spanish press in & around Madrid all saying David de Gea move to MUFC from A. Madrid in summer is sure thing, you know what Spanish press like but on this 1 occasion I think they spot on, im so glad SAF isn’t messing around this time his brought 2 GK in 1 steady back up & another 1 who imo will be next big GK in few years time, price my guess for DdG is 15-20Million.

Also not as much a link by Neil Quinn has said what maybe in public knowledge that Jordan Henderson is allowed to leave the club if 1 of big teams wants him for big money is they come in, price about 16M Pounds, his still raw & learning as only 20 year old & you buying for potential & future but said before what he is & even though 16M is maybe to much in today market & what he can become in future its a risk worth taking we need CM in summer & think SAF knows it to, if he lad i understand some MUFC fans being upset over no big name experienced player but read my comments on this lad he will be a good player in few years time & under right manager & club he will do so in no time.

Other news is Bastian Schweinsteiger not moving anywhere as he has signed a new deal with Bayern Munich keeping him at the club till the summer of 2016 with a rumored wage of about 140K a week.

Anyway can’t wait for next 2 days worth of football more so the Spurs vs Chelsea & Man Utd vs Arsenal game will get preview for the game at OT tommorrow sometime i hope, anyway hope for the win for MUFC of course but want good game as well which I expect will happen.


----------



## ßen1

Brilliant game for Newcastle, glad they got the win. Hopefully Pardew will keep them up, just for the TEAM, not for Ashley.

I hope that Tevez story is true, and he fucks off out of the Premiership. Hate the guy. (waiting for someone to claim it's cos I'm a United fan, but actually I just think he's a prick. This proves it.)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I will lol if this turns out like the Rooney situation and he stays put. But anyways it doesn't seem much like that. No doubt Mancini and Tevez have issues. My first guess would be Tevez heading back to Argentina. I remember a couple of times after the World Cup that he was homesick, and wanted to head back. If so Carlos Tevez is probably gonna be off the radar for anything important till the South American Cup. I mean in reality, how many of us actually follow the Brazilian or Argentine league? I hope he comes to Chelsea. Or goes to Liverpool, and Torres comes here. Fuck, just let this benefit us somehow. I bet you Ancelotti won't care, we probably aren't looking into signing anyone despite our bad form recently. City's season might be shot. Can't rely on Balotelli and his irrational temperament. And Adebayor, well yeah...


----------



## Razor King

Tevez is Man City's only hope, so this is awful for Man City. If Tevez is leaving Man City, then he is heading home to Argentina for sure. He won't move to another club in England. I hope he stays. He is a real talent at the pitch.


----------



## The Monster

The Monster said:


> *Edit: Confirmed by the Press Association, Tevez has handed in a written transfer request & By Sky Sports New he wants out of Man City, wow.*


The Press Association for anybody who doesnt know are normally the ones to break the news on when the story is indeed true as proved as they did exact same for Wayne Rooney situation, also SSN have said same thing & have confirmed the story as true & neither of them mess around when comes to stuff like this. The difference with Rooney & Tevez here btw is that Rooney said he wanted to leave to SAF whilst Tevez/agents are as far as news goes already handed in a written transfer request to the club/owners. I Dont know how this will play out but it shall be an interesting one to keep an eye on with Jan window fast approaching.


----------



## Kiz

I hope to fuck this isn't true.

Tevez is the one holding City together.


----------



## Silent Alarm

He won't go anywhere. City will throw another £50000 or £100000 per week and that will keep the little scrote sweet.


----------



## ßen1

Well, SSN are saying they've rejected his transfer request.


----------



## Vader

Tevez strikes me as the kind of guy who'd just walk out, pay whatever fine he's given and not come back. Seems like an absolute dick who always wants his own way. I'm sure he's stay in football if he was paid enough and given the starring role.


----------



## Joel

Fuck Tevez leaving the Premier League. Too many players between the great and world class bracket have left this league in the past few years.

Hopefully Tevez and City can work out their problems, or he can come to us, because Man Utd is obviously a no go after what happened, Arsenal can't afford him and I don't see him going to Spurs.


----------



## Kiz

I think the problem isn't with Tevez, it's that fuckwit Kia guy that's his agent. He seems to be the absolute cocksucker in all this.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I'd laugh if Tevez is just pulling a Rooney. Money apparently does buy happiness if you're playing for a club based in Manchester.


----------



## united_07

Apparently his agent has repeatably put in requests to improve tevez's contract, so im guessing this is all about the money with tevez.


----------



## laineytheman

Least NUFC won 3-1 but Pardew being appointed is a fucking joke. Hughton did so much for us and took us from rock bottom and built us back up, put confidence in our players and made them play like a unit in the top flight for the first time in years. Ashley is a dead man in the Newcastle fan's eyes, he won't recoup his money by cutting costs, he needs a long term plan to make money for newcastle but he has no knowledge of running a football club at all. Pardew was sacked by SOUTHAMPTON! in league one, 1 win will not convince me otherwise. There are still 21 games left in the season and Newcastle had something to play for yesterday because of the shake up.

Our next three games are:

Birmingham (a)
Man City (h)
Tottenham (a)

Three TOUGH games. It'll prove whether he has any tactical skills or not. If we lose all three the pressure is already on Pardew, I know with Hughton we wouldn't lose all those games most likely.

Carroll with 10 league goals  Nolan with 8 league goals


----------



## Silent Alarm

I thought that Kia tosser had been dealt with? He's still his agent?
Anyway, I'm glad City are having to deal with that poisonous little shit, Tevez.
He's talented but he's more trouble than he's worth.
Looking back, thank God Fergie didn't sign him up.
We've already got one money hungry prick with a huge ego and a cùnt of an agent.
We don't need another one :side:.


----------



## Jon Staley

Choke on that you Blackburn you ....s! Come on Bolton!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Stuart Holden scored? That's great. I love it when the Americans score.


----------



## united_07

great finish from Pavlyuchenko there.

edit: that was dirty from essien, lucky for him the ref didnt see it properly


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bale is lucky there, Essien could have done serious damage.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Not really expecting a win today so whatever. A lot of misplaced passes from Chelsea, one almost had Defoe going in and going 2 up. Not much to say on Chelsea's account. A lot of possession but nothing great. I think maybe 1-1 in the end, but Spurs are great at counter-attacking so 2-0 is also likely.

I think the best attack was John Terry of all people in the world running into the box.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fucking awesome goal from Holden!


----------



## united_07

fuckin gomes :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Drogba misses 92nd penalty!


----------



## JasonLives

hahaha oh Drogba :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fuck the finish. Would have rather had Lampard taken the PK. A bit disappointed. But I think Chelsea played with great heart that second half. We are nearly back to winning ways, I can feel it. Spurs played well too. Great match, would have liked it even more if I was watching from a neutral standpoint.

Arsenal and United now need to draw.


----------



## EGame

lol Chelsea lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

Oh that was sweet. Drogba scores the first then struts about like he owns the place and THEN misses a last minute penalty to win the game and put Chelsea back on top! Whats the word? Schadenfreude


----------



## Joel

A kick in the nuts won't hurt as bad as that did.

Drogba went to his left for the last 4 penalites, so I get why he changed to the right. But smash it in the corner Drogs. Man. Heartbreaking stuff.

Terry was fantastic today. So many tackles, interceptions and forward runs.

Anelka, Ferreira and Kalou need a hard slap for their passing and control. Ferreira did so well against Bale, but would ruin it by giving the ball away cheaply.

Performance was there today. Encouraging for the big game next week.


----------



## EGame




----------



## Stone Cold 4life

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

Take this for what its worth but SSN have this as breaking news:

Sky Sources: Carlos Tevez believes he has played his last game for Manchester City.

Please Santa, make it happen.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

So Tevez has thrown the toys out of the pram again?Langer!Happy he left United now!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Silent Alarm said:


> Take this for what its worth but SSN have this as breaking news:
> 
> Sky Sources: Carlos Tevez believes he has played his last game for Manchester City.
> 
> Please Santa, make it happen.


He may as well just retire. Pretty sure he's mentioned it in the past.


----------



## Razor King

Chelsea seem to be getting back on track. They did draw today, and Drogba missed the penalty shoot-out but the play from them in the second-half was fiery. I'm sure Fergie has taken note of it; so has Arsene. Chelsea/Utd will be some match this weekend.

I absolutely cannot wait for Arsenal and Manchester United. I hope we break the losing record and register something important when it matters the most.

On the Tevez situation, God, I hope he stays. As somebody stated, BPL is losing way too many great/world-class players, and Tevez is right up there with the best. If he's unhappy at City, I think Chelsea should get him in Jan transfers. That would bring them the premiership for sure. Unlikely though...


----------



## ßen1

:lmao

I'm loving this City fiasco. Gonna have to watch MOTD tonight to see Chelsea.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Looks like the Tevez stuff is confirmed now. He's released a statement saying his relationship with certain members of the board has broken beyond repair and he deeply resents claims that he has been influenced by anyone else in his decision.
Thats the rough jist of it anyway.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

> Carlos Tevez has made it clear that he wants to leave Manchester City after a breakdown in his relationships with 'certain executives and individuals'.
> 
> City announced earlier on Sunday that they had rejected a transfer request from the Argentine striker, who has scored 39 goals in 60 appearances for the club.
> 
> In a lengthy statement, City also expressed their disappointment with the actions of Tevez'srepresentative.
> 
> The 26-year-old has now responded by confirming that he is keen to move and offering his reasons for the decision.
> 
> Tevez says some relationships have 'broken down beyond repair' and he now feels he has no choice but to go.
> 
> He admits the situation is unfortunate but it is something he has been mulling over for some time, while City's attack on his long-term adviser Kia Joorabchain has also caused irritation.
> 
> "I can confirm I have handed a transfer request to the chairman of Manchester City Football Club," Tevez said in a statement.
> 
> "Now I need to clear my head and think because this is an important part of my career.
> 
> Regrettable
> 
> "My feelings have not changed and it is regrettable that we have reached this situation.
> 
> "But it is something I have felt for some time and have spent many hours thinking this through."
> 
> Tevez revealed that he first asked to leave the Blues this summer but was talked out of taking such drastic action by Joorabchian.
> 
> He is unhappy about the intimation that he is not making his own decisions and feels City cast doubt on his motives for leaving the Blues.
> 
> "I hugely resent the management's suggestions that I have been unduly influenced by others," Tevez continued.
> 
> "I wanted to leave in the summer, but was convinced to return to the club. Sadly, my feelings have not changed.
> 
> "I am disappointed that the management should now see fit to try to portray the situation in another light.
> 
> "My relationship with certain executives and individuals at the club has broken down and is now beyond repair.
> 
> "I do not wish to expand on this at this stage. They know, because I have told them."
> 
> No Mancini problem
> Tevez stressed that he bore no ill-will to manager Roberto Mancini, despite their touchline row during last week's win over Bolton, while he also thanked owner Sheikh Mansour.
> 
> "I wish to clarify that I have no personal issue with the manager Roberto Mancini," he said.
> 
> "The owner has been very generous with what he has offered to me. I would like to thank Sheik Mansour for his understanding and support."
> 
> It has also been categorically denied that Tevez is refusing to play for City, even though it is difficult to see how he could be considered for selection, as City claimed in their own statement.
> 
> Tevez, who has three-and-a-half years left to run on his current five-year contract, is currently in Tenerife after being granted time off over the weekend but is expected back on Tuesday.
> 
> It is thought that Tevez hopes to tempt his wife and family to move back to Europe if he can find a new club in January
> 
> A switch to one of the major Spanish sides in the Primera Liga is thought to be one possible option.


Source SSN


----------



## S-Mac

Seems like when he doesnt get his own way he leaves the club he is at wonder where he will move to?


----------



## Kiz

Pretty sad people find this funny really.

Still blame Kia for this. Another transfer fee means more money for the guy. He's a prick and changed Tevez.


----------



## ßen1

Kizza said:


> Pretty sad people find this funny really.
> 
> Still blame Kia for this. Another transfer fee means more money for the guy. He's a prick and changed Tevez.


We find it funny cos it's just Tevez being Tevez.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It hilarious. This deluded little fuckwit thinks he's bigger than every club he strolls into.
He's in an extremely privileged position earning £200000 A WEEK (probably after tax) and the sooner he realises that his job is a footballer and not to cause shit wherever he goes, the better.
And if he's missing his family, fuck off back to Argentina. Simple as that really, just shut your fucking whinging gob.

Phew, got that outta my system .


----------



## Razor King

^ Well, he decided not to shut up, and the media decided to listen to him. Whose fault is it?

As for creating a mess, ah well, I guess he IS in the position to create a mess, and he may just have created the mess. And too bad, none of that is going to affect him. All it's going to do is anger some fans.


----------



## ßen1

If he goes back to Argentina, I'll be so glad I probably won't ever see him again. Maybe if he gets picked for the next World Cup, but that's it. 

Players that think they're bigger than the club just don't cut it for me. That's why I've lost so much respect for Rooney too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Allardyce has got the sack this evening.


----------



## Nige™

Oh my god. I can't believe it. This is worse than the Hughton sacking. I was hoping that these new owners would have some footballing sense but it appears not. Insane. We're not going to get anyone in better than him, and the players respect the hell out of him. Fucking joke!


----------



## Victarion

Well it's about on par with the Hughton sacking, both are/were extremely awful. 

Have they released a statement as to why? I'm sure it'll be some garbage anyway, but interested to see. Who'll replace him though?


----------



## Nige™

Lostfap said:


> Well it's about on par with the Hughton sacking, both are/were extremely awful.
> 
> Have they released a statement as to why? I'm sure it'll be some garbage anyway, but interested to see. Who'll replace him though?


Yep.



> We can't tell our arses from our fucking elbows!


This is the unofficial one.:no:



> The Venky's Group, owners of Blackburn Rovers Football Club, has today confirmed the departure of manager Sam Allardyce and assistant manager Neil McDonald withimmediate effect.
> 
> First team coaching duties will be taken on by Steve Kean (currently 1st team coach) for the immediate future.
> 
> We have taken this decision as part of our wider plans and ambitions for the club. We would like to put on record our thanks to Mr Allardyce for his contribution to Blackburn Rovers Football Club.


What a load of bollocks. They clearly have no clue whatsoever. However bad we play, Sam's achieved miracles in two years, keeping us up when we were certs to go down under Ince. Then in his first full year with practically no money spent and having sold Santa Cruz & Warnock, lost Tugay, we finish 10th.

I'd like to see who they think they can get. Unless they're willing to give the new manager serious cash, we're going to be scraping the barrel.


----------



## Liam Miller

Boards are fucking clueless nowadays, complete shambles. to show how bad club boards are only 4 managers in england have been at their clubs for 8 years or more.


----------



## TIP Punk

Nige™ said:


> Oh my god. I can't believe it. This is worse than the Hughton sacking. I was hoping that these new owners would have some footballing sense but it appears not. Insane. We're not going to get anyone in better than him, and the players respect the hell out of him. Fucking joke!



Nigel could be worse, you could support Liverpool like me :no:

Might not play long balls now ha


----------



## Nige™

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Nigel could be worse, you could support Liverpool like me :no:
> 
> Might not play long balls now ha


We might go down now.

There's no one out there I can think of apart from O'Neill, but there's no way in the world he'll come. Hughton did well at Newcastle but the board can't seriously believe he's a better option than Sam.

We're going to be stuck with the likes of Megson, Strachan & Curbishley aren't we?fpalm


----------



## Hajduk1911

I guess Big Sam is off to Real Madrid?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Benitez might be out of a job soon?













8*D


----------



## The Monster

Edit: Just heard about Big Sam getting shown the door, harsh very harsh indeed & the board already have something lined up who they think will do better but slap in face for what Big Sam did there, he got them out of drop zone to begin then managed to stay them clear of relegation last season with hardly any money & into & fighting for top half finish, not greatest call in world, wonder who new board have in mind to get in, Megson, MoN, Curbs, Hughton? Or can be Jol? I do wonder, feel bad for Big Sam tried best with very little & did well, also gutted for Nige as well honestly football board & owners are really hasty these days you don’t get the time anymore like your meant to know it all & get it all right all from the beginning, silly football world right now & sigh.

----------------

Promised to get this up at some point my Manchester United vs Arsenal preview, would been up earlier but PC & internet bombed out on me so up now just in time for big game in few hours time

Formations & Line ups

Think its clear as day that both teams will go 4-3-3, think shape Arsenal been playing get best out of there players & shape that SAF always used in the big games away & at home in PL & same in the Champions League. As for line up I can pretty guess most players in starting 11 for both teams just not sure on a few people on either side I have both starting 11 looking something like.

Arsenal

Fabiański
Sagna Squillaci/Koscielny Gael Clichy
Whilshere/Song/Cesc
Nasri Chamakh Ashravin

4-3-3 as I said, my only 2 doubts are Ashravin there & maybe Walcott will come in to replace him in side & Nasri & Walcott obviously switch wings & Cesc being a doubt to, if that’s the case I would guess Nasri dropped into Cesc CAM role, Walcott play RW & LW be Ashravin. Either way its strong side

Man Utd:

VDS
Rafael Rio/Vidic Evra
Fletch/Carrick/Ando
Nani Rooney Park

Again 4-3-3, & may come a shock to some but cant see Giggs or/& Scholes starting & try to explain both later in this post, front 3 as I should expect, Park & Fletch are there as they always come up trumps in those big games, Rooney needs to games & his back into form & knows how to play lone CF role better then Berba (& Has really good record of getting goals against Arsenal) & Nani to who always plays well vs Arsenal & need that spark in team & no doubt he will give it to us.

Danger Men:

So many good stars on show it be harsh & wrong to just throw this section away but picked the 1 players from each team who imo think can play the deciding factor to give their team the edge in such big games.

Arsenal -

Sami Nasri: Was there really any other choice? I could of said Cesc of course but a doubt for game & I don’t think had one best starts to season & he been out shined by Nasri this season & even he would admit that, also could of gone with Chamakh as well whilst I believe he is a danger for game no doubt I don’t believe he is someone who can turn match on its head by himself like Nasri can just my opinion though, & Whilshere a great talent but I have no idea how he will do against us in such big game in his 1st big season with Arsenal & like said picking the 1 X-Factor out of team for Arsenal atm I still choice Nasri.

I Don’t know what clicked with Nasri but 2010 been a great year for him & think him not going to World Cup has also helped him & Arsenal, his had a rest in summer & has a point to prove about not getting picked for World Cup French squad, he always had quality but never showed it either as much as now or over a course of games, I actually think he kinda gives Arsenal something little different his very direct with ball which what you expect with Arsenal team tbh but always direct without ball he always making clever runs off defenders or around them, always 1 step ahead of the other players & think can get Arsenal up field all by himself with dribbling skills & quick feet & added bonus is he can pick right pass out & as seen has eye for goal. He top player I love to see where playing & who his up against cos if RW then he will face Evra at LB which could be a real interesting battle. 

MUFC -

Nani:

Was there going be anyone else? Yes could gone with returning to form Ando or even Rooney but hard to pick those as our best player this season has been Nani, just like 2010 for Nasri as been great year for him same can be said here for Luis, remember Nani last year couldn’t get games & when did didn’t perform then spoke out against SAF & thought was curtains for his time here but had heart to heart talk with him & came back from injury in Jan looking like player we first saw, self belief & confidence is a wonderful asset to have & it does come & go for alot of players but while its there normally the big players will always show up & do something worth talking about. & That’s what done for last year, to think this time last year no 1 really gave him much hope now 12 month now Man Utd fans like myself hope he doesn’t get injured as his become such a big player to side in such a short amount of time. It was never talent & potential in question was the mind set & lack of making right decision at right times that always came up against him but his worked on it & become better player for it, playing on RW helps alot think better player for it & SAF think gives him in a 4-4-2 a sorta freedom to go inside & link up with the play & go at goal just like Ronaldo did. Im just glad his fine tuned his game into getting final decisions right when matters & plays with head up more now & tries playing more for team now even if sometimes can be little selfish its not much as it once was.

Weak Spots:

Arsenal - 

Don’t need to tell anyone what’s Arsenal are, mentality & defense just has to be, mentality something that will come over time just matter of how much & when, sorting your defense out is a unknown, getting good players into a defense isn’t the whole story you need to have defense stable & organized & don’t get that feeling with Arsenal. To often they leave the back door open & far to exposed imo even if 3-0 up or 3-0 down, even then seems to be a lack of talking between the back 4 & wonder out of position to much or they don’t go into dangers area, they play high-ish line & get out down with balls over top to easily.

Man Utd: 

Unpredictability & letting soft goals in. Being unpredictability can mean many great deals of thing I know but for me im speaking about performances & results side of it, its like bag of Revels & not sure which 1 your gonna pull out next, we can do well vs Blackburn & ok vs Valencia yet last month struggle against Villa away. To win League Title need to get over that & edge games out sooner rather then later I hope that be case in 2nd half of the season. 

Letting soft goals away speaks for it to often I find we as team gift the ball away to opposition by doing something stupid like simple miss placed pass or player not getting back into position or not tracking runners, it simple things like that which have cost us to many times this season. Against big teams in big matches any 1 mistake no matter how small will be like walking a tight rope.

Game Plan/s:

How you/we will play:

Not a secret what Arsenal will do, over load middle of pitch (Midfield & attack) & go narrow-ish in attack, dominate possession & try pass through us to get goals. As for us think SAF expect we wont have much or enough of ball so think play deep 4-3-3 like didn’t at emirates & have 3 quickish 3 midfielders to try catch up & hold off any Arsenal 3-man midfielders, which way don’t think Scholes play & Carrick play sitting CDM role, Carrick knows positional sense better imo, has legs if on form & can play passes around just as much as Scholes as well (if on form). 

Think try hit Arsenal on counter attack if we can even for home game, like said think will SAF it like did at Emirates last season let Arsenal have ball & counter attack when we can & front 3 of Nani, Park & Rooney have good legs, speed & pace in game to do this (which way haven’t picked Giggs) & make right decisions as well which is a bonus.

My worry for this is fact we try play on counter to much & Arsenal will seize upon it, they been really good away from home this season & cos thee 4-3-3 gets better of most teams when there away it perfect system to stifle the other teams midfield cos have so much of the ball they chasing shadows for most games & my concern is they will get to edge of our box time & time again & although SAF let them do so at the Emirates but we crowded out the box so couldn’t get in behind create many through balls, I worry is always case Arsenal can always score & we cant let them get to edge of our box time after time again without either having a good lead before they great at least 1 big chance.

Mentality is also another thing I pointed out we imo have got to grips of how play good 4-3-3, & our midfield 3 will & has in recent season got better of Arsenals, as we have more Varity & sorry Arsenal fans toughness then they do in there, & in that 3 man m/f like said got side game to defend but think got side of its game to attack as well & we mesh styles Carrick can pass, fletch can track & tackle, & Ando can get up & down pitch to help both attack & defense it nicely done 3 imo. I don’t what make of Arsenal 3 in all honestly cos not sure of how they will do Cess may not play but if he does will be in normal good form or not as imo hasn’t this season, Wilshere first big man Utd vs arsenal game so not what expect from him, & imo Song accident waiting to happen to often goes in when could be easier not to & don’t think has positional sense either just my opinion though & normally things like that don’t come to effect Arsenal as Arsenal like said have ball for most match but big games in such fine margins you will get found out.

Exploit space, think both side can do this actually Arsenal can do so if they wise behind either fullback as Rafael still learning the defensive side to RB & Evra being in hit & miss form this season, so whoever on wings should really try to get into those area in behind.

As for us think like said just as simple Arsenal back 4 & GK has serious questions marks over them imo they lack positional sense & don’t know when go track runs or to stay in area & on counter attack think this is more evident, if we are to play this game of hitting with speed on counter attack & we are to face the back 4 & gk of 
Fabiański, Sagna, Squillaci, Koscielny & Clichy I think that’s a something that can be used to our advantage.

Also another thing is the Forgotten man hard to imagine reached this far into my post/preview & haven’t mentioned Rooney all that much, for someone who loves playing & scoring against Arsenal seems bet weird I haven’t done so I know, & whilst I can & would love to his only getting back to his best so hard to take up to much room talking about him what will say is if his on form & with Arsenal questionable CB’s think might have a huge say in how this game goes

& Whilst wont be biast or at least try not to be I think same can be said of Chamakh for Arsenal, it does give them something little different, his goal scorer of all goals who likes hang off last defender & don’t really get involved or go to far deep in games so got person to have up there & they can hit balls over top or long if they wish now to, having a natural goal scorer in side think helps & still concerns over Rio & Vidic as still trying get back to best like were few seasons ago now & both not quickest anymore & Chamakh whilst not fastest is no slow player either. 

Honestly not sure why to call this match each team I feel can & will score & each team can & will let goals in, in the big games it the taking of chances which normally give you the 3 points & think both teams can create chances & don’t doubt both will feel they can take them this is make no mistake out it a huge game as both us have to face Chelsea real soon & to win league title you need get results in these game for example last season both Chelsea loses games for us cost us the League title, so both need to win this game to have something to give them self a push to think they can beat Chelsea & top table heading into Jan. I hoped for 2-1 win & still do both now sitting on fence more & believe end 1-1, good luck to both teams, hope for good match which I think will happen & I of course hope we win but that’s up for debate as is everything else ive said so want to debate then go ahead, thanks for reading hope wasn't to much bore for you, lol.


----------



## Nige™

There's only one man to do the job, and he even shares Sam's philosophy a bit, although he phrases it a bit differently.


----------



## TIP Punk

Haha he would never leave though...

How do you post video's ?


----------



## Nige™

TheIrishProdigy™;9130932 said:


> Haha he would never leave though...
> 
> How do you post video's ?


No he wouldn't unfortunately. He'd do a decent job I reckon, although my preference would be O'Neill or Jol. I doubt we'd get either but you have to hope.

The videos are easy.

[ youtube] & [ /youtube] like any other tag (without the spaces I've put at the start of each bracket), and you put the last 10 letters/numbers combo after the = sign (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*xCBLP5Fjjtg*) on the link in between the brackets.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Pretty shocked that Sam is out. These sackings coming out of fucking nowhere.

So pumped for United/Arsenal. I'll be content with a many goal draw, or an Arsenal win.


----------



## Liam Miller

Would not shock me if Avram gets the sack within the next 2 games and the hammers swoop for big Sam


----------



## The Monster

Szczęsny statrts in goal & Cesc is only on the bench i will update my post when get the starting 11 for both teams in

*Manchester United starting 11:*

VDS 
Rafael Rio/Vidic Evra
Fletch/Carrick/Ando 
Nani Rooney Park

Subs: Brown, Berbatov, Giggs, Smalling, Hernández, Obertan & Kuszczak. Got bang on as for Man Utd starting 11 team.

*Arsenal starting 11:*

Szczęsny 
Sagna Squillaci/Koscielny Clichy
Nasri/Song/Wilshere 
Rosicky Chamakh Arshavin 

Not sure on Arsenal subs bench just yet will edit post when i do but Cesc is on bench for them all i know atm though.

Edit - Subs for Arsenal: Fabianski, Fabregas, van Persie, Walcott, Denilson, Djourou & Bendtner.


----------



## [email protected]

Howard Webb and Fergie Time !! We're fucked


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bricking it, these games do damage to the heart! 
Prediction: 1-1


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fucking Arsenal man. They keep good possession, but yet to have any good chance. They aren't sending enough bodies forward. Arshavin has been horrible. I say that a lot, but its very true in the first half. Get your game together, and come with stronger urgency in the next half, please.


----------



## united_07

arsenal complain about other teams being too physical, then they go round hacking everyone down.

but good game so far


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Good. I don't think that deserved a penalty, and that was a horrible penalty take. Probably worst I've seen all season.

Arsenal don't win the big wins. This will probably bite me in the ass in two weeks, but I feel dipping Chelsea can beat em at the Emirates on the 27th. Also really hope Chelsea can finally get a victory this weekend.


----------



## united_07

Great win, a bit nervy in the last 10 mins, could have scored a few more, especially when rooney missed the penalty, also nani and anderson should have scored.


----------



## Silent Alarm

YES! Have that Piers Morgan you tubby fuck! 

Arsenal tried to be the bully boys early on tonight but it didn't work.
On to United, Anderson was terrific, as was Park.
Carrick sloppy at times but calm and assured near the end. Rio & Vida = Fucking Titans.
Rafael solid, Evra was good. Fletch was typical Fletch.
Nani, so infuriating tonight, he's a huge threat but needs to improve his decision making. Rooney, poor penalty but some of his other play was top-notch.
Very good performance.


----------



## Razor King

Good training session for United. 

Arsenal can never win the "big matches." We will get hammered at home against Chelsea too. And now Chelsea needs to beat Man United--to keep it open up there.

Hopefully, we beat Chelsea at home. <keeps dreaming>


----------



## The Monster

Great stuff 1-0 is more then deserved 3 points, Arsenal had good amount of ball just didn’t great many clear cut chances we played that 4-3-3 very well & it get best out of our players & really does cause teams problem we play it well & as proved again today vs Arsenal.

I picked Nani & Nasri from both side who thought could been x-factor in game but both pretty quiet, it wasn’t free flowing game & was game of taking of just 1 chance which what we did thought Park goal was great, not sure how got it in, really odd angle to try head ball but spins up in air over GK & off post, almost on par with the Chicha backwards header, almost.

Just quick mention thought Rio was good & sky giving him MotM is fair but I thought Ando & Park should had a shout, both played really well, I think Ando played his way into starting line up now, talks of new 4-year deal keeping him at the club till 2014 I believe are under way which are good stuff. Also that back 4 & GK of ours being a regular thing is only going to help us in long run thought were fantastic tonight really did, we starting get back into form with a real huge game on Sunday against Chelsea now.


----------



## Tomkin

Couldn't of been a worse result. United win and only 1 goal scored
Only highlight was seeing Rooney miss 

Cant wait to see all the big united fans speaking up now they are top of the league..


----------



## Razor King

Jeez, I have a feeling Chelsea will beat United this weekend. That's the *perfect* way to bounce back for them, and it will also favor us, if we get a good result next weekend.

And, RIP Man City! At least for this season.


----------



## Foreshadowed

A great result for United tonight and a well deserved 3 points. Arsenal really picked up in the second half but United's back four were solid throughout. Rio getting Man of the Match was nicely earned but I feel Anderson was right up there as a contender, along with Park. Every Man Utd player did their part tonight and played well. Great stuff.

The only negative was Nani's decision making in parts and Rooney's penalty miss. We could have got a couple more goals in easily with the chances we created. In regards to Rooney, although he missed that penalty, he was top notch tonight. His touches, passing, shots and runs were the Rooney we're used to seeing. He's getting back in top form, which is a positive.

Finally, Park's goal; it was close to the classic Hernandez headed goal but not quite. Still, it was a hard angle to head the ball from, let alone head it into the net but Park pulled it off to perfection. Innovative stuff from Park.


----------



## bellywolves

Gutted for Allardyce getting the sack. Shows how much foreign owners know about football.

Anywho glad Man Utd won though. Think they will easily go on to win the league. Also loool at Rooney's miss aha.


----------



## ßen1

tomkim4 said:


> Cant wait to see all the big united fans speaking up now they are top of the league..


They've been top of the league for a few weeks now, barring the game that was postponed.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Arsenal are a joke..They cry and moan about playing teams like Stoke and Bolton cuz all they do is (to quote Wegner) "kick" his players.Song could have been booked 3r4 times tonight no problem!When Arsenal needed their players to step up to the plate too many of them shy'd off again!

I wont count our chickens before they hatch but IF were still undeafeted in Jan i'll be extremly confident of regaining the league!


----------



## Mikey Damage

shit match, shit result.

the attack fizzled out constantly. man utd completely shut the door in their box. they allowed practically nothing to reach VDS.

arshavin was shit. i really cannot stand him. if we sold him in January, i'd shed no tear. i'm ready for more walcott.


----------



## ßen1

You want more Walcott instead of Arshavin? Damn, Walcott really IS overrated.


----------



## Nige™

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Arsenal are a joke..They cry and moan about playing teams like Stoke and Bolton cuz all they do is (to quote Wegner) "kick" his players.Song could have been booked 3r4 times tonight no problem!When Arsenal needed their players to step up to the plate too many of them shy'd off again!


Not Arsenal, surely not? They can't be dirty. They play such attractive football.

That's why Wenger's such a cock. He knocks other teams for being dirty and being aggressive against them when they have been and still can be such a sly fucking team. Back in the good old days of 2001/2, they were experts at giving away nothing free kicks just as they lost the ball in the opposition half an the other team were going on the counter. You still see it today, and tonight they were filthy at times.



FX™;9131588 said:


> You want more Walcott instead of Arshavin? Damn, Walcott really IS overrated.


This. Take his pace out of his game and you've got nothing. I'd rather have Bentley than Walcott. At least he can cross a ball.


----------



## united_07

Apparently some of the back pages tomorrow are suggesting that maradona is being linked with the blackburn job. That would be pretty ridiculous if it were to be true.


----------



## ßen1

He was also linked with Villa. It's a load of bollocks.


----------



## Renegade™

> They've been top of the league for a few weeks now, barring the game that was postponed.


He's just on a wum, just better to ignore him and let him think he's a real football fan.

Good result for us, game was fairly awful but a win is a win.



> arshavin was shit. i really cannot stand him. if we sold him in January, i'd shed no tear. i'm ready for more walcott.


lol wut, Arshavin's been good the last few games for you, he offers alot more than Theo 1000000 MILES P/H does.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

tomkim4 said:


> Cant wait to see all the big united fans speaking up now they are top of the league..


WE ARE TOP THE LEAGUE, WE ARE TOP THE LEAGUE...I SAID WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE!!!


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


> Apparently some of the back pages tomorrow are suggesting that maradona is being linked with the blackburn job. That would be pretty ridiculous if it were to be true.


Please god no. I heard it before but thought it was a joke.

These new owners have been in barely a month and they've already turned our well run profitable club (one of 3/4 in the league) in to a laughing stock. Why the fuck did the Walker Trust allow these clowns to take over? I don't care how crap we were to watch under Big Fat Sam, we got results and were never going down. I've got a really bad feeling we're heading for a very rapid decline under these arseholes.8*D

I never use 8*D. I feel it's appropriate.



The Sun said:


> SAM ALLARDYCE'S two-year Blackburn reign came to an end due to a bitter feud over January transfer targets.
> New owners Venky's indicated there would be around £5million to spend to bolster Rovers' survival push.
> 
> But their targets could not have been more different to those eyed by Big Sam.
> 
> He was keen on Tottenham's ex-Ewood Park favourite David Bentley - but the Indians fancied Brazilian crock *Geovanni*, who had just left San Jose Earthquakes.
> 
> Allardyce wanted to bring back Roque Santa Cruz from Manchester City or even make a move for Spurs' Robbie Keane - but the new owners had their eye on Middlesbrough misfit *Kris Boyd*.
> 
> SunSport revealed last week how tensions were simmering between the manager and the poultry firm who bought the club for £46m last month. Venky's held a meeting in India 10 days ago with their football advisors - sports agency Kentaro - and neither Big Sam nor chairman John Williams were invited.
> 
> Allardyce was alarmed to hear the kind of names being mentioned and made it clear they would not be players he wanted in his squad.
> 
> The 56-year-old indicated he would walk away rather than have meddling owners forcing them on him. But yesterday Venky's took the decision out of his hands.


Unfucking believable fpalm.

*Edit:* Reney, can't rep you again, but yeah it's Michelle Keegan in my sig. You can't appreciate how hot she is until you've heard her dirty Manc accent. You'll like this!


----------



## ßen1

^What the FUCK. That is the worst reason for sacking ever. Those owners are fucktards too. I feel sorry for the next manager.

Bringing back Bentley and Santa Cruz would be amazing for you guys. I'm a huge fan of Roque.


----------



## Nige™

Roque's very injury prone, and when Bentley left for Spurs, his goals dried up. Bentley had to have supplied about 75% at least of his goals. I wouldn't mind them coming back, but they've barely played for so long, it'll take them a while to get their match fitness & sharpness up to scratch. I'd prefer Keane & Kranjcar though.

Geovanni & Boyd would be a disaster. They're trying to run the club on the cheap. Sacking Sam for £3m compensation wasn't a smart move for them.


----------



## Kiz

I can see Blackburn bringing in some Indian guy to go along with the board. Sorry.

If we are going to get rid of Tevez, I'd like to see them just bring in Dzeko to straight up replace him. Problem solved. Apparently City will only let him go for 25 mil, and if he quits football, they'll sue for 50 mil.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Allardyce had been mouthing off about foreign ownership not too long ago, maybe it came back to haunt him.
He probably won't be out of the game for too long anyway.
I think Grant will be gone in the next few weeks and Allardyce could take over.


----------



## The Monster

Kizza said:


> I can see Blackburn bringing in some Indian guy to go along with the board. Sorry.
> 
> If we are going to get rid of Tevez, I'd like to see them just bring in Dzeko to straight up replace him. Problem solved. Apparently City will only let him go for 25 mil, and if he quits football, they'll sue for 50 mil.


Bayern Munich, Juve & Real Madrid 3 clubs interested in him & Dzeko is dead set on move to Italy/Serie A if you go by as many reports from all way from last summer saying that, Wolfsburg & Bayern owners are brothers I believe & everyone knows tale of what’s happens in Germany with best/biggest football talent? *Spoiler in the end they end up at Bayern* & Real are on look out for a big target CF as that is want Jose wants my guess is Llorente of A. Bilbao which will imo in turn free up Benzema.

I said in this thread before I can only see 1 player which if Tevez were to leave who you would try to bring in & stick with that prediction & that’s Torres from Liverpool, just my opinion though. 

Honestly I think Tevez he will stay at Manchester City until at least next summer.

Kinda bemused by Arsenal players & fans blaming the pitch & ref for result, wasn’t great pitch but was same pitch for both set of teams, its real weak reason & blaming ref is just being hypercritical each team got away with challenges & Rio challenge he had eyes on ball its not red card at worst its a yellow if you want make that point, I love to know if that’s red card what Chamakh tackle on Nani was? When his studs are high & end up going into Nani knee cap when ball being passed long before Chamakh goes diving in?

Anyone who lost that game would have been little bit bitter I don’t deny that but its just not an excuse to use, big games are decided on alot of things sometimes it can be the most smallest of things, the game yestoday was decided cos we had stable back 4 & didn’t let Arsenal have any real clear cut chances at VDS while we took ours chance when the moment came.

Also on side note did anyone think that when Cesc came on for Arsenal he wasn’t even near be giving 30mins looked like still injured & the game came to early for him, maybe was missing match fitness but he just looked jaded, bit slow & to far off the pace of game.

Anyway for Arsenals fans & team itself I would imagine Wenger would said if they want get back within a shot of League Title, then have bring confidence back & beat Stoke at home this weekend & get themselves up for challenge of the Chelsea game 2 weeks from now, Chelsea now great run of form & face us next so still a chance not over in mid Dec.

Moving onto the Chelsea game this Sunday, I’m glad we beat Arsenal in sense that think we have good momentum heading into Chelsea game & fact Chelsea are still not firing on all cylinders & think that may help with our recently rubbish record at the Bridge in League we really need to address that (Honestly not winning there since 2002 isn’t great reading)

I've not been sure on what shape we will use, I keep thinking it will be SAF normal 4-3-3 shape we use in big games but having watched Sunderland & to lesser extent Spurs give Chelsea a good game with 4-4-2 & not wanting Berba to feel to downhearted & lose his confidence he may play him from start, I’m really not sure on that 1, Think Ando will deffo start & have feeling we use Scholes in this game for sure, against Arsenal I said we wont have enough of the ball to really get best outta Scholes but against Chelsea I feel we can & with Scholes there it will help us keep & use ball better in game, from there its will there be another CM partner & who my guess is it will be Fletch he had legs & can do the tracking back & defending. I actually thought best bit of match against Arsenal was fact Ando kept breaking from midfield & playing off & around Rooney & I think Chelsea go 4-3-3 again & play Mikel in CDM role & think his liability there as doesn’t track runners most time or get right area's when should & Think Ando at best when playing in that CAM role his impressed last night & think its gonna be big season for him & want him & have feeling he want to deliver away from home at Bridge on Sunday as well, should be a good game though.


----------



## united_07

Ridiculous that Wenger is blaming the pitch, it always has to be someone else's fault with wenger.

and its seem jack wilshere is as deluded as his manager with his latest tweets


jack wilshere twitter said:


> haha to be honest the pitch was shocking! Wanted to stop us playing!
> nothing like the Emirates! The home of football!


----------



## ßen1

I lol'd at the pitch comments. 

My Sunday league team can play some pretty good looking football on a shitty little pitch, but you're being paid £100,000+ a week and can't play on that. 

Arsene Whinger back to his best.

Wilshere's a dirty little twat aswell. Good player but he comes across as a right prick.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wilshere shouldn't be the one giving lip, he was completely anonymous last night.
But yeah, blame the pitch. Now hop back into Fletchers pocket, little boy .


----------



## ßen1

Silent Alarm said:


> Wilshere shouldn't be the one giving lip, he was completely anonymous last night.


Don't you see?! He was anonymous because of the pitch! How foolish of you to suggest that United kept him quiet.


----------



## Kiz

The Monster said:


> Bayern Munich, Juve & Real Madrid 3 clubs interested in him & Dzeko is dead set on move to Italy/Serie A if you go by as many reports from all way from last summer saying that, Wolfsburg & Bayern owners are brothers I believe & everyone knows tale of what’s happens in Germany with best/biggest football talent? *Spoiler in the end they end up at Bayern* & Real are on look out for a big target CF as that is want Jose wants my guess is Llorente of A. Bilbao which will imo in turn free up Benzema.
> 
> I said in this thread before I can only see 1 player which if Tevez were to leave who you would try to bring in & stick with that prediction & that’s Torres from Liverpool, just my opinion though.
> 
> Honestly I think Tevez he will stay at Manchester City until at least next summer.


If we're going with reports.



> Wolfsburg striker Edin Dzeko could be on his way to Manchester City. The Bosnia international wrote to a City executive earlier in the season to thank them for their efforts in trying to sign him and is still keen on a move to Eastlands.


----------



## Renegade™

Juve have been after Dzeko for a while apparently, and I wouldn't be surprised if they went for him at the end of season. City don't need another striker, they're delirious. Adebayor will get goals if he's given a chance like he did last season before Mancini came in with his 3 holding midfielders tactic, and they've also got Santa Cruz, Jo and Balotelli, and if they're gonna stick with this current shape they use, they don't need anymore as they've got tons of wing options too.


----------



## Kiz

Just because we don't need them doesn't mean we're not stupid enough to offload 40 mil for another one.

Anderson has signed a 4 and a half year contract for United.


----------



## ßen1

^Good work by United. Anderson's progressed a hell of a lot since joining them, and he always comes up big against big teams it seems.


----------



## Renegade™

Good news, Anderson's played well lately and he and Carrick are a very good pairing in midfield, he's getting back to the form of his first season after all his injury problems in the last 18 months.


----------



## The Monster

Kizza said:


> If we're going with reports.


Yeah read that, he wanted out of Wolfsburg since last summer but he signed new 4 year deal bumping up wages & buy out clause to which he was promised if you listen to Dzeko interview in July I think? Was told if he signed it those 2 things happen & he could leave in 2010 summer & he was never allowed to move for whatever reasons, he hasn’t had great season at Wolfsburg in 1 game recently think missed a pen & then Steve Mcclaren subbed him off right after wards.

That was letter was sent in August correct? & City were only ones who put forward a bid (which didn’t meet Wolfsburg valuation) For him in summer I would imagine any move for him now would be a good move like I said not happy at Wolfsburg anymore & yes Man City are aware they want him as one of his agents/rep was at Eastland last month so he takes Man City serious as a option & like Renegade said Juve to do are they are very interested in him & do have the money for him & 2 weeks ago German papers/press were saying Bayern are preparing summer deals for both Dzeko & Neuer. Honestly its hard to say were he will end up as all guess work I did think & still have he is leaving in the summer not in Jan though cos I cant see anyone splashing 40M on him in Jan & cant see Wolfsburg doing that when they can have him till May/June & let him go for same amount in the summer.

I wasn’t have dig at Man City or anything btw Kizza if you think that I was only pointing out the competition Man City would be facing for him I never write off any teams chances of landing him or any player for that matter. Also I believe Mancini doesn’t like his other CF options correct? Other then Balo & Tevez & feels without Tevez, Man City are to goal shy for his liking? And believes Dzeko be perfect answer to that problem? & imo He would be spot on, Dzeko awesome goal scoring CF (No really his goal scoring stat in all comps since joining WB is like 82 goals in 135 games, he joined in summer of 2007 to btw) Big target man with good all round game as well, good age at 24/25, he would be fine style wise in PL & if City land him then fair play to them its a huge signing in terms of the player & amount I would guess but I believe it/he would work & he would do well for you. 

So glad about Ando signing new deal till summer of 2015, finally SAF given him a more advanced role in side & starting games week in week out which only helped, only 22 had major injury problems & vast amount of potential, so happy about that news. Also think SAF gonna play him on Sunday vs Chelsea & think perfect man for role given to him as being given freedom to go forward from midfield to play off Rooney & link up play so think going to play off back of Mikel imo, which may give us bit of edge as don’t think Mikel the greatest at knowing what going on behind or around him & when track runners all the time.

Ive been thinking for awhile what shape & formation SAF will go for & were people will play & think be same team vs Arsenal but Scholes coming in for 1 of Carrick or Fletch & have feeling Nani & Park are going to switch flanks.

VDS
Rafael Rio/Vidic Evra
Scholes/Carrick
Ando 
Park Rooney Nani

Think that be starting 11 vs Chelsea, Ando can hustle & bother Chelsea midfield as gets up done pitch easy, Carrick positional sense & awareness against Arsenal was impressive just missed passing & that’s why Scholes there, control game, switched Nani & park cos think Park track back bit more then Nani & can this against A.Cole while not alot be going on the RB slot were be Nani vs properly Ferreira, which think somewhere we can get real do some damage as unlike vs Spurs Ferreira played vs Bale who want to stick to left side while Nani want to drift in field which means he can add more threat with linking up with Rooney & Ando if Ferreira wants track him he can as leave space for Evra raid into as Chelsea wingers don’t track back any opposition wingers/fullbacks. My biggest worry is that Chelsea hadn’t had luck or results go there way recently & I hope it stays that way until at least after we have faced them.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Kizza said:


> If we're going with reports.



Source?
Delighted with news about Anderson....Thankfully alot of the arm chair fans are taking notice of him now so he might start getting the credit he deserves!


----------



## united_07

:lmao






its fake btw


----------



## haribo

Renegade™ said:


> Good news, Anderson's played well lately and he and Carrick are a very good pairing in midfield


Take away Carrick and you may be onto something.


----------



## Tomkin

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Source?
> Delighted with news about Anderson....Thankfully alot of the *arm chair fans* are taking notice of him now so he might start getting the credit he deserves!


Watch out you shouldn't say things like this here...:side:


----------



## Kiz

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Source?
> Delighted with news about Anderson....Thankfully alot of the arm chair fans are taking notice of him now so he might start getting the credit he deserves!


Guardian.


----------



## Renegade™

> Take away Carrick and you may be onto something.


nope, those two together prove that 4-4-2 is still a playable formation in the 4-5-1/4-2-3-1 obssessed period we're in. Carrick is a top player.



> Scholes coming in for 1 of Carrick or Fletch & have feeling Nani & Park are going to switch flanks.


meh despite him being largely crud this season, Darren BIG GAME Fletcher will start I reckon.


----------



## ßen1

I don't get the Carrick hate, especially at the moment. If you watch United's games, barring a couple of mistakes, Carrick is in excellent form. Fergie must have done something to bring his confidence back up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I like Carrick too but he does this thing nearly every game where he gets the ball midway in his own half and holds on to it for far too long and someone nips in and takes it off him. He got caught against Valencia and it lead to a goal. Hope he sorts it out.


----------



## Vader

I noticed against Arsenal that he misplaced a fair few passes, simple ones too - Fletcher did the same, kinda bugged me. There's still not much point in getting rid of him as he'd not command a decent fee and whilst I don't consider him to be good enough to make a first team place his own, given competition, he's still not bad to have in the overall team.


----------



## Nige™

You'll probably see all three of Fletcher, Carrick & Anderson against Chelsea on Sunday. Fergie usually goes 4-5-1 in the big games, and with Chelsea sure to play three in the middle, it's a safe bet United will do the same. The only change you might see is Scholes coming in for Carrick or Anderson. There's no way Fletcher will miss out if he's available.

Still though, the Blackpool/Spurs game will be a lot better game to watch than the actual main event on Sunday. Come on the 'Pool!


----------



## Kenny

Blackpool and Chelsea to win please.


----------



## STALKER

I sense Chelsea beating Utd, hopefully i'm wrong.


----------



## ßen1

Predicting a Spurs win and a Chelsea win, whilst hoping for a Blackpool win and a United win.


----------



## Silent Alarm

We rarely get anything at Stamford Bridge (that should have changed last year though :side, it's been that way for years. I'd take a point now, especially since they have Terry, Essien and Lampard back.
Hopefully Ferreira starts though, he can be got at.


----------



## Renegade™

Meh, everyone was saying Bale would roast Ferreira last week, and he rarely did so. He's still a solid defender, not what he was a few years back fair enough, but not like he's a liability like some are making out.


----------



## united_07

Im guessing fergie would rather keep the same team, but perhaps swap carrick with scholes. But teams who have gone at chelsea this season have seemed to do well, like sunderland used 4-4-2 and beat them at stamford bridge.
Its always a nervous game when united play at stamford bridge, so im going for a 1-1 draw.


----------



## Renegade™

Carrick/Anderson/Fletch worked well last season so I can see that being what Fergie goes with, but then again, Carrick/Scholes worked brilliantly in the Community Shield against Chelsea's mid 3, so who knows.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm optimistic that we can get the 3 points at the bridge considering chelsea's recent form but our record at the bridge is horrific especially since we have not won their since what 02, 03? which is pretty awful by our standards.

At this point i will take a draw also taking into consideration that we have only won 1 away all season in the prem despite been unbeaten, it was at Stoke which is a really tough place to win and to be honest stoke can beat anyone in the league on their day at home.

I agree Nige blackpool/spurs will be the more exciting no doubt, i'm expecting atleast 4-6 goals in that game.


----------



## The Monster

WWE_TNA said:


> I'm optimistic that we can get the 3 points at the bridge considering chelsea's recent form but our record at the bridge is horrific especially since we have not won their since what 02, 03? which is pretty awful by our standards.
> 
> At this point i will take a draw also taking into consideration that we have only won 1 away all season in the prem despite been unbeaten, it was at Stoke which is a really tough place to win and to be honest stoke can beat anyone in the league on their day at home.
> 
> I agree Nige blackpool/spurs will be the more exciting no doubt, i'm expecting atleast 4-6 goals in that game.


Like April time I think in 2001/2002 season when we last won in league at the Bridge, finished 3-0, Ruud, Scholes & Ole all on the score sheet.

It’s really hard to know what our shape will be & who will be playing exactly, think SAF seen 4-4-2 can work against Chelsea but still believe his going go with his 4-3-3 shape, like does in all the big games. 

Im sure SAF will know Carrick & Fletch can pass alot better then they did against Arsenal, & not sure on Scholes injury & how bad it is so he may stick with same 3 for Chelsea game then played against Arsenal which is fine by me...The more I think about it I actually believe (unless injury/s occur) Be exact same starting 11 which played against the Gunners.

I Think Chelsea starting 11 will be something like

Cech
Ferreira Terry/Ivanovic A.Cole
Mikel
Essien/Ramires
Kalou Drogba Anelka

4-3-3 from Chelsea only thing/s that may chane is Bosingwa is not far away from being fit again so may take Ferreira place in starting 11 at RB & same goes for Lampard who could take Ramires place in CM otherwise think that will be the starting 11 from Chelsea.

*EDIT:* Frank Lampard looks set to start Chelsea's crunch Barclays Premier League game against Manchester United after coming through a practice match unscathed.

England midfielder Lampard completed what was a 60-minute game at the club's Cobham training ground, which involved players from the reserve and youth teams.

The 32-year-old made a surprise comeback after three-and-a-half months on the sidelines in Sunday's 1-1 draw at Tottenham, playing the final 12 minutes at White Hart Lane. Manager Carlo Ancelotti revealed after the game that Lampard would start against United this weekend providing he suffered no reaction in Thursday's training match.

So replace Ramires with Lampard in my predicted Chelsea starting 11 on Sunday. Otherwise think that be pretty much shape & team.

I don’t imagine we would use the exact same tactics completely for this game as we did vs. Arsenal but not far away from it, the wingers on our right of our team will need to track A.Cole all the way & Chelsea will want to play most of the time through the middle so I’m sure we will play with deep-ish midfield 2/3 to try stop them getting in behind so have play infront of us most of the game which means I can see Carrick playing due to his positional sense & fact he shields back 4/CB's really well, Park & Fletch will play to as always get themselves up for the big games & need Park to track the fullback/s when bomb forward, Nani & Rooney play cos they are our source of creativity & goal threat then there choice of either Scholes or Ando, Scholes returning from 3 & half weeks out so may not be best move starting him for this game & less so when Ando in form & playing really well & gives us something different from other CM players as someone with good pace, work rate & energy to go box to box & starting to get more advanced up the pitch in this shape & linking up with Rooney & its works & I said before if that happens & Ando playing in that role that mean be in & around Mikel & don’t think Mikel great at knowing what to do when it comes to that part of his game, so something to look our for there imo.

Also funny story if we go with a midfield 3 of Ando/Carrick/Fletch for this game on Sunday it would be the exact same midfield 3 we went in with in last years fixture at the Bridge & that day Ando did alright & was given a more advanced role that day to & didn’t exactly do to badly at it also other odd omens last years ref was Martin Atkinson & he is the exact same ref for this weekend games to (Not great news if your Manchester United fan like myself & are having flashbacks right now of last seasons game prob complete opposite for Chelsea supporters though who may be jumping for joy atm, )


----------



## haribo

Renegade™ said:


> Carrick is a top player.





FX™ said:


> I don't get the Carrick hate, especially at the moment. If you watch United's games, barring a couple of mistakes, Carrick is in excellent form.


Is this an elaborate joke I'm not part of? Like David Otunga trolling. :hmm:


----------



## Joel

Renegade™ said:


> Meh, everyone was saying Bale would roast Ferreira last week, and he rarely did so. He's still a solid defender, not what he was a few years back fair enough, but not like he's a liability like some are making out.


He isn't as bad as Chel... You know what, I can't even defend him. He is shit.

He did do well against Bale last week, but then he would give the ball away needlessly and undo any good work he had done. It's like he can't have a good full game. Got to fuck up somehow.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hopefully, no players suffer a broken leg in today's fixture. :side:


----------



## ßen1

If we don't beat Wigan today, lord knows what my reaction will be.


----------



## Kenny

FX™ said:


> If we don't beat Wigan today, lord knows what my reaction will be.


Your match has been called off, as has ours against Fulham.


----------



## ßen1

Meh. It is pretty bad snow around here, so I guess it'll be bad in Birmingham too seeing as it's not too far away. Wouldn't expect these modern grounds to not be able to handle a bit of snow though.


----------



## Nige™

Damn! I put Glen Johnson in my fantasy team last night and the game gets called off, and I have bets on Liverpool & Villa (to draw).

At least this cheered me up. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...l-Koncheskys-mum-launches-Facebook-blast.html

Well said Mrs. Konchesky! :lmao


----------



## ßen1

:lmao

That is brilliant.


----------



## TIP Punk

Fuck Off Anfield!!

Was looking foward to playing a team we would beat


----------



## united_07

Arsenal v stoke is now been called off, so only 2 games being played today it seems


----------



## ßen1

Wow, the snows that bad? I want my post dammit!


----------



## united_07

apparently Chelsea vs United is off now


----------



## ßen1

united_07 said:


> apparently Chelsea vs United is off now


Yep, everyone's saying this now.

Could turn out pretty good for United, if they lost tomorrow, they could ruin all that steam, and Chelsea could regain their form.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ah for fucks sake! The pitches are probably fine, health and safety nonsense outside the ground are the reason for this.
Chelsea are obviously running scared :side:.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Chelsea/United being off is being reported here on TV.

Good first half to the Sunderland/Bolton game. I absolutely love watching Sunderland go forward with the speed they move at. Gyan has been very wasteful, but Welbeck and Bent are looking good.


----------



## Liam Miller

2 prem games still on today that's it?, chelsea/united and spurs/blackpool off tomorrow get the fuck out  :cussin:,

7 championship games are currently on could be worth a nice bet.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

FX™ said:


> Yep, everyone's saying this now.
> 
> Could turn out pretty good for United, if they lost tomorrow, they could ruin all that steam, and Chelsea could regain their form.


Have you seen Chelsea's form in comparison to ours? This is really the best time to play them. Gutted tbh.

Two games in a month cancelled. This is a bit of a joke, as apparently weather conditions in West London are only improving and the pavements outside the Bridge are 'well gritted/slightly slushy'. Bet by tomorrow the game would have been fine to play. Fixture build up ahoy!


----------



## ßen1

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Have you seen Chelsea's form in comparison to ours? This is really the best time to play them. Gutted tbh.


Which was my point. I don't know whether it'd be the best or the worst time. Lampard, Terry and Essien all back. Playing the league leaders after losing and drawing a bunch of games. It just spells a win to regain some form. 

If you play a load of games now, build up your lead, it might not even matter if Chelsea beat you when this is replayed. That was my point. 

Of course, the opposite could happen, and your team could go into shit form, and they could suddenly go good now.

On a different note, anyone else really like watching this Sunderland team play? Bent, Welbeck and Gyan is a good attacking line-up, and the midfield is pretty good too with Cattermole, Henderson and Richardson. They're a nice team. 

Gyan seems to be a bit hit and miss, he'll come up with goals one week then just be shite the next, but he's turning out to be a good signing, and that Welbeck will be a class player when he returns to United. Not sure if he'll be good enough to ever break the starting-11, and I could see him going to Sunderland full-time actually, with Richardson and Bardsley.

PS. For there to be more Championship games on than Premiership is a bit of a joke really. Premiership should really have the better stadiums and be able to cope with a bit of snow. The only excuse is if the pavements outside are covered in ice and it's bad for the fans.


----------



## Renegade™

Nah, Welbeck will be back with us next season, coz Macheda is only working as an impact sub and Owen's contract is up and I don't think it'll be renewed. I'll be very disappointed if SAF sells him.



> Is this an elaborate joke I'm not part of? Like David Otunga trolling.


Absolutely not, you just have to stop living in April of this year. For most of this current season, Carrick's been solid, and had a few games that reflected 06-09 form, and he's still an important part of our squad.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Absolute joke. WTF did I wake up early for? Fuck this to hell.


----------



## TIP Punk

Wellbeck, Gyan, Onhua and Mohamady are class to watch and Klasnic for comedy


----------



## Nige™

You can all watch Rovers/West Ham now. Good times!

Rob Green being out helps. They've got some keeper called Boffin making his debut. We need a result today with the farce that has been this week.


----------



## Renegade™

It's odd they call a game off 27 HOURS ahead of time, it may be all good tomorrow.

Chelsea will likely be cheering about this tho.


----------



## TIP Punk

What's you're feeling Nige, Im calling 1 0 BBurn


----------



## BkB Hulk

FX™;9144789 said:


> On a different note, anyone else really like watching this Sunderland team play? Bent, Welbeck and Gyan is a good attacking line-up, and the midfield is pretty good too with Cattermole, Henderson and Richardson. They're a nice team.
> 
> Gyan seems to be a bit hit and miss, he'll come up with goals one week then just be shite the next, but he's turning out to be a good signing, and that Welbeck will be a class player when he returns to United. Not sure if he'll be good enough to ever break the starting-11, and I could see him going to Sunderland full-time actually, with Richardson and Bardsley.


I was quite glad they had the early game today (and that they weren't snowed out ~___~) because they really are good to watch. They move the ball forward at a great pace and some of the quick one twos, mainly involving Welbeck, are absolutely great. Gyan was far too wasteful tonight, but like you said, he's been a good signing for them and really helped Bent out in attack.

Welbeck to Sunderland is something you think Bruce would actually love, and I can see them at least trying to get him back on loan next year. With Rooney, Berb, Hernandez and Macheda all certainly going to be ahead of him in the pecking order next year, you'd have to think he'll want to play more first team football. Three of the aforementioned are likely there for the long haul too, with Berb the only older one of the four, so I wouldn't be at all surprised if he did move at the end of maybe next season after another loan stint. He fits Sunderland like a glove too, so I think a move there permanently would be fairly attractive to him.



TheIrishProdigy™;9144821 said:


> Wellbeck, Gyan, Onhua and Mohamady are class to watch and Klasnic for comedy


Klasnic butchered it so many times that even I was feeling embarrassed for him. Glad it did happen though, because I'd much rather see Sunderland pick up the three.


----------



## Renegade™

There is absolutely no way Macheda should be ahead of him. No way. Welbeck is superior in every way to him, and I'm sure come next season he'll get a fair share of games.


----------



## Joel

Renegade™ said:


> It's odd they call a game off 27 HOURS ahead of time, it may be all good tomorrow.
> 
> Chelsea will likely be cheering about this tho.


Not really. We've been a poor form, while you've been in very good form. Football is so fucked up, that I think we could have won tomorrow. Stuff like that happens a lot.

Plus, we looked decent against Spurs last Sunday.


----------



## Nige™

TheIrishProdigy™;9144825 said:


> What's you're feeling Nige, Im calling 1 0 BBurn


1-1. I've put a couple of quid on that with Piquionne to score first @ 50/1.

Damn you Roberts. I make two changes to my fantasy team, Glen Johnson & Roberts, and one gets injured in less than 10 minutes and the other isn't playing because of the snow.

How our game is on I don't know. The snow around here is 6-8 inches deep, and it will be worse in Blackburn/Darwen. At least Mame Diouf looks lively.


----------



## ßen1

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Wellbeck, Gyan, Onhua and Mohamady are class to watch and Klasnic for comedy


Klasnic's free-kick had me saying what the fuck for a good minute. You know the one where he won it, put it down to take it quick, and sliced it to the right wing, straight to a Sunderland player? 

Brilliant.


----------



## TIP Punk

Renegade™;9144836 said:


> There is absolutely no way Macheda should be ahead of him. No way. Welbeck is superior in every way to him, and I'm sure come next season he'll get a fair share of games.


Ah Macheda is the man, I hate United ( No Offense ) and I think he is good



Nige™;9144843 said:


> 1-1. I've put a couple of quid on that with Piquionne to score first @ 50/1.
> 
> Damn you Roberts. I make two changes to my fantasy team, Glen Johnson & Roberts, and one gets injured in less than 10 minutes and the other isn't playing because of the snow.
> 
> How our game is on I don't know. The snow around here is 6-8 inches deep, and it will be worse in Blackburn/Darwen. At least Mame Diouf looks lively.



Ha reason why odds are like that, Obina is decent.

You will get a double week for them players though when they play the matches...

*FX*

Ye, hilarious. First few mins he looked ok and then the chances he missed ha


----------



## Kiz

Renegade™ said:


> There is absolutely no way Macheda should be ahead of him. No way. Welbeck is superior in every way to him, and I'm sure come next season he'll get a fair share of games.


Should be and will be are two different things.

The fact that Macheda stayed and Welbeck got shipped off shows that Macheda is indeed above him.


----------



## Joel

I agree that Welbeck is more talented. But Macheda does have a bit of a fox-in-a-box look about him. I think he may become a good poacher.

Must remember the guy is only 19. Give him a chance to develop.


----------



## Renegade™

Not really, Welbeck plays week in week and out proves he can do it in the Prem, whilst Macheda gets the odd cameo off the bench and the very rare start. Welbeck wins. And is just better. If Fergie cannot see this, then I'll be shocked. I wouldn't be surprised to see Macheda loaned out next season tbh.


----------



## Kiz

I'm not talking about the ability chain.

I'm talking the Fergie chain.

Welbeck also plays each week because he doesn't have guys by the name of Rooney, Hernandez and Berbatov ahead of him >_>.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The Chelsea game being called off could be a big help.
Now we have Sunderland at home which is tricky but winnable while Chelsea play Arsenal next I think.
Ideal result would be a draw but whoever wins will deal the opponent a huge blow.
But Chelsea, well Drogba, will probably molest Arsenal, same as always.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I'd say that SAF keeping Macheda around and using him when games are up for grabs as an impact player says that he sees more of a future in Macheda. Not saying I agree, because apart from a few great moments, Macheda doesn't do a whole lot. I agree with Joel that he could be a good poacher. He'd at least be more suited to playing as a poacher than a winger.


----------



## TIP Punk

LEEDS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nige™

TheIrishProdigy™;9144848 said:


> Ha reason why odds are like that, Obina is decent.


Obinna's not playing thankfully and he's only got one league goal this year. Piquionne's got 4 or 5.

I've had a few decent outcomes with scorecasts like Gallas to score first for Arsenal against Chelsea 3/4 years ago and them to win 1-0 @ 125/1. That was sweet. I also won £200 when I put a fiver on us to beat Arsenal 1-0 in the FA Cup replay with McCarthy to score first @ 40/1. He was a sub and I was fuming when I got to the pub. Boy did I get some stick but it paid off with five minutes to go.


As for Macheda, Fergie's constantly said he won't loan him out, but he has with Welbeck. I think that speaks volumes, but I prefer Welbeck, even though he was shit at North End last season when he came.


----------



## TIP Punk

:hb:hb:hb Nige


----------



## Nige™

Go on the Admiral!

Nelsen's in my fantasy team too just to make it better. I hope we can keep a clean sheet now, and for the win of course!


----------



## ßen1

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> :hb:hb:hb Nige


I love her, but did you have to pick an unflattering picture of Pixie Lott? She looks weird. 

Very boring with only 1 game on in the Prem. I honestly don't care about any other leagues, and I just fell asleep and woke up to the Blackburn goal.


----------



## Nige™

Fucking hell! Thought we'd draw today, but to give a 1-0 lead away at home against West Ham is a joke.

It's the kind of game we won 95% of the time under Sam and why we stayed up. Dunn & Pedersen didn't work in midfield at all. Neither is a ball winner and we got raped in there. Probably Dunn's worst game in a long time.



FX™ said:


> I love her, but did you have to pick an unflattering picture of Pixie Lott? She looks weird.


I think she looks okay in his pic, far less make-up than she normally wears. She looks more natural. I'm not a big fan of Pixie's looks or blondes in general but I prefer her to this Lights goal that seems to be driving the forum crazy atm. The girl in BkB's sig rules all tbh. Natural hotty!


----------



## TIP Punk

Lights is in BKB's Sig ?

Unlucky mate in match


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I've been resorted to watch The Club World Cup, until Barca is on. Inter leading on a horrible defending error. This is a fixture made for an Inter victory, even with Rafa there.

Currently 2-0 to Inter. Samuel Eto'o. Means nothing in terms of their actual form I think. They are clearly miles better than Mazembe


----------



## Nige™

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Lights is in BKB's Sig ?


No way? She looks well different in BkB's sig. She looks like a total skank in FX's.


----------



## ScarbiDoink

My team's game was called off today (Watford), really glad in a way, really could be botherd to stand in the snow for a few hours...


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wow, Ipswich vs Leicester is being played in some ridiculous conditions. The pitch is just a blanket of white, kind of hard to make out the pitch markings in some areas plus its still snowing heavily.
Fun to watch though. 1-0 to Ipswich for anyone interested.

Also, what is this LIGHTS obsession that seems to be sweeping the whole site? Apparently "she's a babe" .


----------



## The Monster

Interesting Welbeck vs Kiko debate here, think Welbeck getting sent out on loan does tell its own story, even if SAF does like him but keeps Kiko even though when does play I don’t think Kiko delivers (even if that sometimes down to him been played on wing or as lone man up top) & I Agree with Renegade, I can see Kiko being sent out on loan sometime next year I think he needs to as well, not getting games & like Welbeck showing it does help if you get games on loan, Kiko may get FA Cup games & odd league outing but on loan elsewhere in league get league matches week in week out mostly & still can impress SAF, I also think wouldn’t be big miss, Kiko more finisher & poacher but so is Chicha who also imo has alot more all round game then Kiko does though Kiko only what 19 so may be harsh on the lad here.

I think with Owen leaving im summer as he was always stop gap signing Welbeck could take his place in squad in the summer but he still be on subs bench & having had that taste of 1st team action he may say to SAF I know myself I want to play eveyr week & feel get more chances there then here & I feel it wasn’t a coincidence he ended up at loan to Sunderland, 1) SAF knew he could go there, its good place to learn & play, 2) Bruce as the Manager & that only help him & 3) *conspiracy theory* IMO if SAF has to make that call or Welbeck makes it himself imo SAF will in turn say fine I’ll sell him to you/Sunderland for whatever amount but I want first refusal on Henderson or Herson himself in any deal, yeah I know might not perfect make sense as we don’t do swap deals however thinking about x amount of clubs want him in PL, it give us the edge here Bruce wants Welbeck, SAF a big fan of Henderson & we need a CM in the summer, his young & English so that also helps & Have good relationship with Sunderland, Quinn & Bruce.

Didn’t watch whole of Sunderland vs Bolton as had to nip out in last 10mins so cant comment on Jordan Henderson display today as a whole but heard got MotM, but Bruce stuck him on RM again to get Richardson into CM which is silly to me as you can see Henderson likes come inside more as his game more suited there as he is a CM, though that being said his very good talent as I said before & can do both roles well, from what I saw of him today he never fails to deliver & impress, always going up & down pitch never gets tired out, got maturity of someone whose 26 not 20, cool as you like, never fazed, great eye for pass/deliverly from cross, alot heart/determination in his game, I just think his sort of player whose got big future, great potential, already got good talent & may be to early to make such a step up to (no disrespect intended here) likes of MUFC, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool & Man City (Just 5 PL teams chasing him) now but he would do well at those club imo cos of character he is, his young man that can learn alot, the potential, he gives his all every game, maturity, the fact he delivers a good display every week & of course the general talent i list above, alot of things to admire about him & can see now why everyone raves about him. 

I wrote post think 2 weeks back when Sunderland played WHU & watched him play all game that day & commented on him & how good he was & stuck out as my MotM then & I could copy & paste it for all other times seen play play & not just today & get me saying exacty same thing & praising him over & over again.

Annoyed our game vs Chelsea got P&P, oh well i have heard pitch is fine itself & that surrounding area in question as just kinda slushly & wet & Snow not all that deep/thick, wouldnt be shocked at all if this game at Bridge now pushed all way back to midweek fixture in the last PL week of the season.


----------



## ßen1

Houllier has said Ireland can go if he wants. What a pointless signing. Let's see if we can get a half-decent price for him.


----------



## Kiz

We should take him back.

You can have Milner back.


----------



## TIP Punk

Two of the most talented players in the league and since the switch, have both been below par...


----------



## ßen1

It's such a waste of talent. Apparently Celtic were interested. I'd hate to see another talented guy go into that shithole of a league.


----------



## Kiz

Never, ever rated Milner. Always thought Ireland was a much better player, but didn't get the recognition he deserved.


----------



## ßen1

Milner just fit in beautifully with Villa though. Young team, lots of pace and he works his socks off, and ran up and down the wing. The fans loved him. However, Ireland is a better player hands down if you ask me. 

Right now though? I'd trade Ireland for Milner. Just because I know we'd play Milner week in week out, due to his reputation.


----------



## Renegade™

lol Milner. Hilariously overrated player after half a good season with Villa in CM.

And Monster, I really don't think Henderson is Utd quality, I just don't rate the guy all that much. Sure he will improve over time, but he's at his level with Sunderland right now, I'd rather Carrick/Anderson/Fletch/Hargreaves with Cleverly and Gibson as backup than bring in Henderson too. I really hope Welbeck stays, he's good enough, and even if he does come off the bench most of the time, this is Man Utd, I'm sure he won't mind. He'll still get games, definitely more worthy of them than Macheda.


----------



## ßen1

Henderson's a very good player, but I can't see him playing for anyone better than Sunderland/Villa sort of team. Maybe a top 6 aiming team if he's lucky. 

As for the Welbeck/Macheda debate, are some of you guys seeing something in Macheda that I don't? The guy is a poacher, plain and simple. But that's ALL he can do. He's done fuck all when he's started in the cup, and contributes nothing to the game apart from coming up big with a goal. He's got no build up to his game, and seems like a bit of a primadonna to me.

Welbeck at Sunderland has proven what I already thought of him, he's class.


----------



## Toots Dalton

What a pussified game football has become, not enough with players wearing Gloves and Snoods, but a bit of snow & it's all called off? WTF!!!

Get the orange ball out & get on with it, stop being soft.


----------



## The Monster

Renegade™;9147121 said:


> And Monster, I really don't think Henderson is Utd quality, I just don't rate the guy all that much. Sure he will improve over time, but he's at his level with Sunderland right now, I'd rather Carrick/Anderson/Fletch/Hargreaves with Cleverly and Gibson as backup than bring in Henderson too. I really hope Welbeck stays, he's good enough, and even if he does come off the bench most of the time, this is Man Utd, I'm sure he won't mind. He'll still get games, definitely more worthy of them than Macheda.


I think he improve over time, still raw & rough around edges right now as only young man at 20 though he keeps getting shifted to RM by Bruce his at his best at CM imo. The sooner he switches him back to CM the better, his partnership with Cattermole is very good when both together in midfield. 

Maybe move here right now or any top level team for that matter maybe to soon but in few years he cost more so that against a move later in time & you buying the potential more then anything atm & it something which SAF always look at for every young player & with this kid & it's pretty vast. I think he top level stuff, but it wont be case until few years time I would guess & what you want to do, buy him for alot more down line when has that experience or buy him now for less money & wait it out to till shows that potential in few years time. 

Bit surprised to see you dont think MUFC quality though, type player I like, as someone wants train & do well, always gives 100%, shows his all every game, but got the stuff to go after that, the passing, control, crossing, vision, makes himself available all time for a pass, makes right pass/cross at the right time with ball at his feet, energy, goals, threat, cool head & biggest thing is plays with head up all time, sounds like a MUFC player to me imo. 

Hargo just isn’t staying I honestly believe in my heart of hearts his not, SAF said injury picked up is much worse then first feared & no one knows when be back training again, gone to see specialist in Munich, believe SAF said got complete Hamstring tear which same injury Owen got in Carling Cup final in mid Feb, he returned in mid September was out for 7 months & we have to register our UCL & PL teams before Feb 1st, if out for so long the season would of ended by then as would his contract. SAF may offer him a pay as you play deal afterwards maybe but I cant see it, SAF & he as well will have make a tough call, SAF will want he be ok first of all but after 2 years of waiting someone has to ask that question of his future here, if Hargo injury's pile up that much he will have make call himself if he wants remain here then has prove his up for challenge, SAF will not hand him a new deal under the illusion he "trains well" need do the business on pitch to begin with & cos of injury's he cant, its crap call to make but got be done somehow & by someone at some point. My call is he will leave us 1 way or other; I do wish for him to return & be ok but just can’t see happening, sadly. 

Gibson 23 now, not young man & not going to get 1st team games, not a big fan of his but does have great ability to score from midfield, be nothing more then squad player in my eyes here & may feel better chances elsewhere.

Cleverly has bright future here imo, I like him think staying at Wigan now till end of season rather hen to Jan, as SAF wants him to gather 1st team action so think play part next season.

I'd rather Welbeck then Kiko or Owen that’s for damn sure but like said its what does he wants to do? Stay at OT & prob be on subs bench & squad player more then anything or play at Sunderland where getting those chances of 1st team action & playing well, somewhere where knows that can be the case, I believe SAF would like to keep him & sure Welbeck is happy at Man Utd, but got come a time where makes that call of where his priority’s are, here or there?


----------



## Renegade™

I'm sure he'll be happy at Utd, unless he'd rather go to Sunderland and win nothing.


----------



## CC91

Im sort of glad most of the matches got postponed because I forgot to predict a result and make some fantasy team transfers


----------



## Silent Alarm

Tevez withdraws transfer request, breaking on SSN.
If ever there was a need for this emoticon, its now .


----------



## ßen1

What a shock! 




...


----------



## Vader

Love to know his reason(£) why.


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Money, money, money, moneeey, MOOOONAAAAYY!" 
Rooney and Tevez, peas in a pod.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

How do you say cha-ching in Argentina?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Man City 0-2 Everton HT
Cahill and Baines for Everton. City are all over them though, I'd be surprised if they didn't get back into it in the second half.


----------



## ßen1

Anichebe sent off. 20 minutes left and City have all the possession.


----------



## ßen1

2-1! Game on.

I wish Zabaleta knew how to stay on his feet,constantly diving.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

What does Saha be doing to his hair....


----------



## DFUSCMAN

2-1 Everton defeats Man. City

Fantastic goalkeeping from Tim Howard today.

City should have defeated Everton on paper, but a great win for Everton.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

I'm glad Everton won, Man City being top on the 25th of December would have been so anti-christmas.


----------



## Von Doom

Absolutely ecstatic, would have sex with Sylvain Distin.


----------



## S-Mac

What a win for us tonight havent watched it yet but hopefully this will get us into gear for the second half of the season which we for some reason seem to play better at than the first half of the season.


----------



## Liam Miller

Waits for Tevez to hand in another transfer request....


----------



## Nige™

The official line is City haven't given Tevez a new contract, so I guess they've found a cure for homesickness to keep him.

Great win for Everton tonight. Cahill was superb and Howard made some great saves towards the end. Fab result. City aren't winning the title and I hope they realise it now.


----------



## Renegade™

> What does Saha be doing to his hair....


Should spend less time worrying about his hair, he hasn't scored since mid February. Apparently Everton fans want him out. I'll love the change reaction once he scores again.

Man City can't chase a game. Once they go behind, they're fucked.


----------



## Joel

FX™ said:


> Henderson's a very good player, but I can't see him playing for anyone better than Sunderland/Villa sort of team. Maybe a top 6 aiming team if he's lucky.
> 
> As for the Welbeck/Macheda debate, are some of you guys seeing something in Macheda that I don't? *The guy is a poacher, plain and simple. But that's ALL he can do.* He's done fuck all when he's started in the cup, and contributes nothing to the game apart from coming up big with a goal. He's got no build up to his game, and seems like a bit of a primadonna to me.
> 
> Welbeck at Sunderland has proven what I already thought of him, he's class.


To be fair, you can say the same about van Nistelrooy and Inzaghi and they will (rightfully) go down in history as world class.


----------



## ßen1

Joel said:


> To be fair, you can say the same about van Nistelrooy and Inzaghi and they will (rightfully) go down in history as world class.


Yeah, I spose. Still, they could do some stuff in the build-up. Macheda constantly loses the ball against Carling Cup teams. He's young, but I'm pretty certain he'll never get to the level of those 2.


----------



## Von Doom

From good to slightly worse for Everton, despite beating City last night, Donovan won't be back in January, instead he's focusing on R+R, can't say I blame him really, just hope that I see him in a blue shirt again


----------



## Destiny

Rafa Benitez has been sacked, according to numerous sites.


----------



## Nige™

http://msnsport.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6606621,00.html

If that's the answer these completely idiotic owners believe will get us 4th or 5th then they've just made themselves look like the biggest joke in football.

On what planet is Steve Kean a better manager or more suitable manager to achieve this bullshit ambition of theirs than Big Sam? He's not even a pissing manager for fuck sake. We were utter shit against West Ham on home on Saturday and probably should've lost. We would probably have won that game with Sam like we always do against the teams in and around us at home.

I hope the Premier League do throw the book at these fuckers because like Sam said, something's desperately wrong that Kean's been given the job ahead of Neil McDonald. The only logical explanation is that Kean is on the books of the agency (Kentaro) that are advising/running the club. I really fear for us now, big time.


----------



## Kiz

Balotelli believe's the second best player in the world.

I'm shocked. He put Messi ahead of himself. That's a surprise.

Edit: If Benitez is fired, Blackburn a possibility?


----------



## Renegade™

BIG SAM for the Inter job. He's good enough, if you believe him.


----------



## Nige™

Kizza said:


> Balotelli believe's the second best player in the world.
> 
> I'm shocked. He put Messi ahead of himself. That's a surprise.
> 
> Edit: If Benitez is fired, Blackburn a possibility?


No way would he come to Blackburn. No one in their right mind wants it with these clowns we call the owners and Kentaro running the club. Martin Jol & Alan Shearer have ruled themselves out. It looks like it's Kean's job unfortunately. Championship here we come.

And yep, Balotelli is a knob. He said he didn't even know who Jack Wilshere is when he found out Wilshere was second.

Sam might want the Inter job Reney, and by doing what he did with us, there's no doubt he's a master of getting the best out of his players at a smaller club. As much as he thinks he could do it, I doubt he could.


----------



## Team Technical

Hehe, I seriously doubt that Sam is going to Inter...


----------



## Kiz

Yeah, guess not.

Wouldn't be able to get a big enough payout once getting you guys relegated.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Rumors are Inter's new coach will be Leonardo.

In other news, the Berbs is racking up awards... in Bulgaria


----------



## Renegade™

He's won it 7 times now hasn't he? Bulgaria's producing some awesome players these days...

Massive lol if Inter hire Leonardo. Not that he's bad, but surely they could do better. Hiddink, Rijkaard, Gasperini surely?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Berba looks like a younger Nicholas Cage in that picture, with more hair.

SSN are saying Steve Kean is in charge till the end of the season, that will save the owners a tidy sum.


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> SSN are saying Steve Kean is in charge till the end of the season, that will save the owners a tidy sum.


They can't honestly think Kean can do a better job than Big Sam. I'm sure this agency, Kentaro are behind this given how Kean is on their books and Sam & Neil McDonald aren't. This way they have complete control on which players they sign in January, who will I'm sure be all players on Kentaro books, giving them more commission.

The whole thing stinks. The owners might think this is the cheap way to go about things, but it could cost them a whole lot of cash if we get relegated, which I think is a massive possibility now given we have Man Utd, Man City, Tottenham & Liverpool all to play at home in the second half of the season. We're shit away and we've got to go to Villa, Everton, Chelsea, Arsenal & Sunderland to name a few. It's hard to see where we're going to get points from right now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

So Liverpool fans leaving Rafa a X-Mas present outside his house.


----------



## #dealwithit

What a legend Berb is


----------



## Kiz

Rockhead said:


> So Liverpool fans leaving Rafa a X-Mas present outside his house.


I think it may be 1 fan.

All the writing looks the same.

Hell, it's probably Rafa. He put those up, he started the petition.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It looks like all those signs have the same handwriting.

It was probably Rafa who wrote them.



Edit: Fuck sake Kizza :side:


----------



## Gooner4Life

Haha probably. No chance he's going back they gave him like a £6m payoff only 6 months ago, wouldn't be in the best financial interests of the club at all.


----------



## Kenny

Any updates on what games are called off?


----------



## Kenny

Blackpool/Liverpool called off, as well as Everton/Birmingham.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Blackpool need to sort their fucking pitch out.
They're the only club in the Premiership without undersoil heating (I think?).
They surely got a windfall when they got promoted so you'd think they'd splash out on it.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

News Of The World reporting that SAF has opened talks with Aston Villa over Ashley Young in a proposed 13million pound move!


----------



## Kenny

1-1 now. Gift to west ham

edit - west ham lead 2-1 now


----------



## Vader

Surely there's going to have to be a rule brought in when it comes to undersoil heating, if you can afford to buy a ton of average players then you can buy something that makes your pitch playable. There's just gonna be a shit load of congested fixtures all containing Blackpool and their wank stadium.


----------



## Kenny

Huge 3 points to West Ham is they hold on to this 3-1 lead.


----------



## Frightmare

Sad that Liverpool doesn't play today  since a long period of time I would be able to watch them playing and than that. This sucks. But Fulham - West Ham is pretty good I'd say. West Ham should hold that lead till the end.


----------



## Kazz

Big game against Man City today. C'mon the Toon!


----------



## JasonLives

lol 1 minute in.

Ah fuck, I HATE when the sound is 2 seconds before the picture. I hear "Goal!" before the fucker has taken the shot. They better get it right.
I need my sports fix after 2 days of nothing on TV.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fuck. This isn't how Boxing Day should start.

Berbatov scores.


----------



## Kiz

Kazz said:


> Big game against Man City today. C'mon the Toon!


GARETH.

Not as great as BALE though.

TEVEZ.


----------



## JasonLives

lol 2-0 5 minutes in for Man City

FUUUUU, fix the damn sound.


----------



## Kazz

Oh dear.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mark Hughes is probably on his way out. Fulham should be doing better.


----------



## Nige™

What a miss by Etherington. We're getting so dominated in midfield.

Maybe we can get Mark Hughes back when he gets sacked by Fulham!

*Edit:* If we don't get relegated now, I'll be fucking gobsmacked. £25 @ 12/1 a couple of weeks ago now isn't looking so bad. 7/2 right now on SkyBet!


----------



## Kazz

What a game! We gave it our all and looked like bringing it to the wire, but when Tevez scored the 3rd, my heart sank. Great game for the nuturals, but hard to take as a Newcastle fan. Saying that, kudos City.


----------



## The Monster

Great result against Sunderland, thought we were great know Sunderland had some injury problems & other players out as well but we had to do the business still & we did, that's all that important, but saying that, the performance today was great viewing, it's also a good thing as it builds confidence for next game which is an away trip to Birmingham City in 2 days time.

Fletch & Nani out today, Fletch had a illness & Nani got an injury, have sneaking feeling both rested for Birmingham match. Really gutted that this be last game for a good bit for Park, really going to miss him while his away. Though in other news Valencia is rumored to return any time between mid Jan to mid Feb for us which be just fantastic, think people forgotton just how good was for us last season. Also Scholes returns for WBA away this Saturday as well & now Owen fit to. So good news there

Rooney still yet to score in open play for us since March but he was good today along with Berbatov but going to give MotM to Ando even if only got 65Mins he was superb, know was gutted when got subbed off but. he, SAF & us our now seeing how good he is when he plays week in week out he was everywhere today & should had a goal had not been for the crossbar, if Anderson keeps going like this it will only help us & him as his becoming a big player for us if he keeps putting in these MotM performances every time he plays in last month, think need him away at Birmingham on the 28th & after today’s performance if we win there I think be just the end of 2010 we need to get ourselves into great position to kick on in 2nd half of this season, (something we normally do anyway & something I hope continues this season to). 

Could have gone for Park, Giggs, Carrick, Vidic or even Rafael as MotM as well but on the whole its just greats news to see our players hitting good form at the right time. 

With Man City also winning with us, Spurs vs Villa also now bring on more pressure if Spurs want to be in that League Title challenge need to win at Villa & im not sure but believe not had good record in Premier League seasons & if Spurs do win Arsenal vs Chelsea on Monday brings on so much weight & pressure for both as well going make for great viewing those 2 games. 

Aston Villa vs Spurs 

Aston Villa starting 11: 
Friedel 
Lichaj Cuellar/Collins Warnock
Albrighton Delph/Hogg Downing
Agbonlahor/Heskey

Subs: Guzan, Pires, Delfouneso, Petrov, Reo-Coker, Clark & Bannan. 

Spurs Starting 11:
Gomes 
Hutton Kaboul/Dawson Assou-Ekotto
Lennon Modric/Palacios Bale
Van der Vaart
Defoe

Subs: Cudicini, Jenas, Pavlyuchenko, Crouch, Bassong, Kranjcar & Corluka


----------



## DR JUPES

Looks like United are getting back on form, that'll please Wes Brown particularly.


----------



## ßen1

Pretty clear penalty appeal we just got denied.


----------



## ßen1

1-0 to Spurs, and Defoe sent off.


----------



## Nige™

Rafa is back! Van Der Vaart that is.


----------



## T-C

Anderson is absolute class.


----------



## The Monster

T-C said:


> Anderson is absolute class.


This man knows what his talking about, true stuff.

Open first half but Defoe shouldn’t been sent off, Villa should had a pen & Spurs should be leading 2-0 imo, as Hutton pass back was on line only half ball looked out to me at most.

A Few things sticking out to me in this game, Villa in-experience is coming into play, want to rush any attacks, picking wrong pass or player out & not be calm enough, being a man up they should be playing higher tempo game & passing ball quicker to tire down Spurs 10 men & using the width available, as always have man over on 1 of the wings if you do it right anyway & always have a gap left to attack into as well.

Also Spurs look very clam when they have ball, playing with alot confidence & since have the goal already all they need to do is play at slower tempo & keep moving ball around, doesn’t matter if go anywhere with the ball or not as they have got goal & with type of players Spurs now have they can play the waiting game & have players on break to use pace for the counter attack or player like VdV & Modric who like finding clever passes in tight situations & Villa will have to attack so may fall into Spurs hands.

Like said before in my last post if Spurs want to be in that Premier League Title Chase as a serious contender then they need win here imo as its sort game where you sort challengers from the pretenders, if they do get 3 points be huge victory for them & needed as both us & Man City both won today, also if Spurs win adds even more weight onto Chelsea & Arsenal shoulders tomorrow night as both needed to win before now its even more important to them both to get all 3 points, draw wont help either side.


----------



## ßen1

Showing some life here, 2-1. Albrighton


----------



## The Monster

What a result for Spurs that is, even when 1 player down Spurs never looked in great danger really, Spurs imo deserved it shows great character & maturity to do what they did, when goal up & man down played own game kept slow when had ball & did what I thought they would/should do, keep the ball & play on counter attack when get the right chance take it & what a counter attack it was, from start to finish, just greatness VdV with cute little flick, Bale pace gets him & play to Villa box then picks right pass out to Lennon who lays back to VdV & class finish no need to worry, controls it & passes it away from Friedel & into the corner of the net.

Spurs, Man City, Chelsea, Man Utd & Arsenal, 5-horse race for Prem League title imo, only 4 Champions League spots up for grabs as well & of course only 1 winner, should make for a exciting & nervous 2nd half of the Premier League season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Looking forward to Arsenal vs Drog....Chelsea tomorrow.
Hoping for a vicious, violent, red card-riddled draw .


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Silent Alarm said:


> Looking forward to Arsenal vs Drog....Chelsea tomorrow.
> Hoping for a vicious, violent, red card-riddled draw .


You read my mind!!

Happy with Uniteds result yesterday!Very Happy!Also how good were Spurs yesterday?There very close to being a top top team!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Prediction for tonight: 
Arsenal 1 (Fabregas) - Chelsea 3 (Drogba x2, Lampard)


----------



## Gooner4Life

Not sure I'm that confident about tonights result, given our recent form against Chelsea, it's so frustrating because I know on our day we can definatley beat them. If we get an early goal, would be great. 1-0 would suit me to the ground.


----------



## Renegade™

Pleased with how easily we put Sunderland away tho wish we'd managed another goal or two.

Reckon a draw for tonight, I'll go 2-2 with Arse goals from Squillaci and Van Persie and Chelsea from Drogba x2.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I don't feel too confident about today. I think we finally get a win this Wednesday against Bolton. Today I see a 1-1 draw. Probably an early Nasri goal, and a second half equalizer from Drogba.


----------



## Mikey Damage

PAIN .... for Arsenal.


----------



## The Monster

Want a draw between Arsenal/Chelsea but got it ending in Chelsea’s favor 2-0 or 2-1 think be close game but think Chelsea get back to winning ways & Got Drogba hitting both goals, but its not as clear cut as maybe the game at Bridge earlier in the season was (Where only saw Chelsea winning) 

I Said last night with ourselves, Spurs & Man City all winning, both these teams will feel need win here, question marks over both sides, is Chelsea form just down to bad form &/or Can Arsenal win the big games, so something got to give, draw help us but neither sides so should make for a good match in my opinion.


----------



## S-Mac

I can see a draw tonight hopefully will be a good match though chelsea havent been on the best run so hopefully Arsenal can take advantage of that.


----------



## Gooner4Life

van Persie starts. Djourou starts, few big decisions. We have a very attacking looking team. Come on you reds!!


----------



## united_07

I'd rather an arsenal win tonight, i dont see arsenal keeping up over the duration of the season, chelsea are a bigger threat.


----------



## Mikey Damage

arsenal look better than they did at any point versus man united.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:lmao

How dreadful were Chelsea from the 20th minute on? Absolutely nothing. Nothing's changed, still shit.

There better be some fucking urgency the next half, or Arsenal will piss all over us.


----------



## Kenny

chelsea have been woeful.


----------



## [email protected]

YEAH! We've only got one Song!


----------



## Kenny

when was the last time arsenal beat chelsea? (and at home for that matter?)


----------



## Mikey Damage

arsenal are just playing a training exercise right now. chelsea are just putting numbers behind the ball, and not showing any aggressiveness. they're waiting for the perfect counter-attack, and it hasn't happened. closest was that sequence with drogba bouncing the ball off djourou's head.



> when was the last time arsenal beat chelsea? (and at home for that matter?)


emirates: december 16, 2007
stamford bridge: november 30, 2008


----------



## [email protected]

*THIS IS CAPTAIN FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Gave up. Horrible times. Only solution I can think of is spending in January, but that probably won't help since the whole team has been playing woefully.


----------



## Silent Alarm

3-0 now. Chelsea are imploding, its delightful to watch.


----------



## S-Mac

Lovely finish by Walcott Chelsea are not looking good atm.


----------



## CGS

3-1

Well at least Chelsea got a goal. I guess.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

WTF was that Ramires? You pass it to Kalou, and you've got 3-2. Decision making has been poor. And with half the season already over, Ramires has been disappointing.


----------



## [email protected]

I'll start believe it at the 89e ^^


----------



## Joel

Well we're screwed. Very screwed.

May as well try to make sure we secure thrid spot and put our whole focus on the Champions League.


----------



## [email protected]

Ooh yeah! CRISIS!!!!! MOUAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## CyberWaste

Rafa to take over after Ancelotti is sacked in the next few days....


----------



## S-Mac

Well done to Arsenal they deserved the win tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Well, look at that. Walcott in, Arshavin out ... three goals. Just like I asked for two weeks ago. Results speak for themselves.

I'm starting to think this team could contend, but I can't forget that horrible match vs West Brom at Emirates. That club is still there. Also, ManUnited need to start losing.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

YES! FUCK YOU ANCELOTTI! FUCK YOU CHELSEA!


----------



## Steph's Lover

I couldn't ask for a better Christmas present than beating the Chavs, this was a massive result for us tonight. The team was great, so determined and resolute for the whole 90 minutes. Djourou was immense tonight, that was definitely his best match in an Arsenal shirt, he kept Drogba quiet all night. Wilshere was class also and didn't stop running, the whole team showed great character and thoroughly deserved the victory.


----------



## The Monster

Holy heck didn’t see that 1 coming. What a win for Arsenal, totally deserved the 3 points but saying that Chelsea looked so poor tonight & serious question mark hang over Chelsea head.

Arsenal did really well tonight got Walcott & RVP in starting 11 the difference both make to Arsenal is so clear, Walcott even if just running aimlessly he just hugs Right touchline all game & stays on LB shoulder which made A.Cole involvement in the game all but worthless, they look hungry & up for challenge to tonight which what stood out most of all its first time in such big games I can say this about them, they looked like team who if in this form will challenge for Prem League Title.

Chelsea side of things, where do I start? That was 1 of weakest showing seen from Chelsea side in awhile, looked so short of idea's & fight, if said to stranger they were last season no.1 team & English League Champions of back of tonight performance you would think its April fools day. 

I actually highlighted this after or just before Newcastle away game in this very thread & I thought it something that will need looking into by Chelsea as happened before game & has happened since then, not taking about a 2nd half display or anything like that taking about a whole clear cut 90 plus mins here, have go back to Oct to remember it.

Think serious problems there, not a blip as many thought much more then that, its not biggest squad depth, they so slow in attack & plays is all in front of the other teams, lack of idea's, not going go in Ray Wilkins situation however its very noticeable during games when Carlo standing on touchline that he cuts a very isolated figure, Andy Gray touched on something which thought really interesting of most of that Chelsea team feeling comfortable as to say most in 30's now & no other players behind them challenging them for that position & need new players in when Jan window opens & not just 1 think need fair few & wont be cheap either.

Looking stats this when Chelsea poor run started to now its from 1st of Nov

Liverpool 2-0 Chelsea 
Chelsea 1-0 Fulham 
Chelsea 0-3 Sunderland 
Birmingham 1-0 Chelsea
Newcastle United 1-1 Chelsea
Chelsea 1-1 Everton
Spurs 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Chelsea

Goals scored 5, Goals let in 12, Games played 8, 24 points available, 6 points gained, 18 points lost.

We also have our game with Chelsea P&P last weekend so could been far worse who knows, but take that away & look above at stats & below at League Table

1 Manchester United - 37 Points 
2 Arsenal - 35 Points
3 Manchester City - 35 Points
4 Chelsea - 31 Points
5 Tottenham Hotspur - 30 Points
6 Bolton Wanderers - 29 Points
7 Sunderland - 27 Points 

Went to Sunderland in 7th as just wanted to highlight that Chelsea in 4th sit 4 points off Man City in 3rd & are 4 points better off then Sunderland in 7th, above them(Sunderland) are Bolton who face Chelsea next at Bridge, I would not like call that game, think be very tough for Chelsea & Chelsea cant lose more ground & If it really did happen & Chelsea don’t win that gap between Chelsea in 4th & Spurs in 5th, Bolton 6th & Sunderland in 7th will be tighter that way then would be at the top of table. Its very worrying that at end of Dec would be saying this of Chelsea as had them as favs to win Prem League Title in May 2011.

Here are Tuesdays & Wednesday Prem league fixtures

Tuesday, 28 December 2010 
Birmingham v Man Utd 
Man City v Aston Villa 
Stoke v Fulham 
Sunderland v Blackpool 
Tottenham v Newcastle 
West Brom v Blackburn 
West Ham v Everton 


Wednesday, 29 December 2010 
Chelsea v Bolton 
Liverpool v Wolves 
Wigan v Arsenal 

I Never say this date or time is important as don’t win League Title in Dec, but you still cant deny its an important time of year this busy Dec period, for us just need to maintain this lead at the top & have game in hand or 2 to be exact & have 2 point advantage atm as well, cant wait for tomorrow game vs Birmingham, tough place to go & I feel if we win it perfect way to say goodbye to 2010 & kick on for 2nd half of the season.

Think May go 4-4-2/4-4-1-1 tomorrow

VDS
Rafael Rio/Vidic Evra
Nani Ando/Carrick Giggs
Rooney
Berba

All but same team vs Sunderland but Nani in for Park, for anyone wondering its a 8PM Kick off I believe.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Silent Alarm said:


> Prediction for tonight:
> Arsenal 1 (Fabregas) - Chelsea 3 (Drogba x2, Lampard)


Nice prediction gobshite, shows what you know :side:.

Anyway, 2 points ahead of City and Arsenal with 2 and 1 games in hand respectively and 6 points ahead of Chelsea with a game in hand but its too early to write them off yet, awful run of form for them though (long may it continue ).
Tricky trip to Birmingham tomorrow, hopefully Nani & Fletch are back for it.


----------



## Foreshadowed

I thoroughly enjoyed the Arsenal/Chelsea game tonight. Arsenal were in top form and showed that they can be contenders for the Premiership title this season. Meanwhile, Chelsea's poor form continues. I wonder how long this will carry on for but tonight, they showed a lack of creativity and made a lot of sloppy errors and mistakes.

United against Birmingham tomorrow should be a fun game to watch. It will be a tricky one but hopefully United get the 3 points.


----------



## DR JUPES

Didn't see the first goal but every other goal though well taken was badly defended. Chelsea fell apart in defence and Arsenal made no aerial challenge for Chelsea's goal. They were all well taken though, I don't mind Arsenal winning being a United fan even though a draw would have been ideal.


----------



## Zen

Aggghhhh the bad form continues


----------



## Mikey Damage

I don't think I've done a prediction post all season (because they're pretty much useless) ...

Tuesday, 28 December 2010
Birmingham v *Man Utd*
*Man City* v Aston Villa
*Stoke v Fulham*
*Sunderland v Blackpool*
*Tottenham* v Newcastle
*West Brom v Blackburn*
West Ham v *Everton*


Wednesday, 29 December 2010
Chelsea v *Bolton*
*Liverpool* v Wolves
Wigan v *Arsenal *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't think I've done a prediction post all season (because they're pretty much useless) ...
> 
> Tuesday, 28 December 2010
> Birmingham v *Man Utd*
> *Man City* v Aston Villa
> *Stoke v Fulham*
> *Sunderland v Blackpool*
> *Tottenham* v Newcastle
> *West Brom v Blackburn*
> West Ham v *Everton*
> 
> 
> Wednesday, 29 December 2010
> Chelsea v *Bolton*
> *Liverpool* v Wolves
> Wigan v *Arsenal *



If this was last season I would lol at you saying Bolton beat us. But now I'm very confident we will draw or lose. Our performance today was so very bad. Its too early to say and it might be foolish at this time, but I think United will keep winning and move way away from us. As The Monster stated, its no longer even a blip but something very deep. I think it might be a mixture of many things. Age, bad strategy, carelessness, maybe Ray Wilkin's departure. Ancelotti will get the sack I think, if within the next two fixtures we don't win I think he will be gone. I can't think of a replacement though. I think he's capable because obviously he's done it last year. Right now a short term solution is buying someone in January. We need a defender first and foremost, with Alex out for a while we need a defensive replacement, so I can stop seeing Ferreira starting. We also need a striker or winger. Its so sad that our impact subs to spark against Arsenal are Kakuta and Ramires.

I'm also with Joel. I hope a lot of focus goes to Champion's League, because even with our gay form lately, we still have a winnable fixture.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Here are my predictions for the matches taking place over the next couple of days:

_Tuesday, 28 December 2010_
Birmingham v *Man Utd*
*Man City* v Aston Villa
*Stoke* v Fulham
*Sunderland* v Blackpool
*Tottenham* v Newcastle
*West Brom* v Blackburn
West Ham v *Everton*

_Wednesday, 29 December 2010_
*Chelsea v Bolton*
*Liverpool* v Wolves
Wigan v *Arsenal*


----------



## Kenny

Pains me to say this, but Manchester United should be able to walk the league, and capture number 19. Chelsea are getting worse, and I don't think Arsenal can sustain the challenge all season. Manchester City won't go all the way either. 

That being said, come on Birmingham :side:


----------



## ßen1

Lingering scarily close to that bottom 3, and playing Man City today is not good.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Tuesday afternoon and Premier League games on at 3, feels strange.
Not complaining though!

All I know is that City will BATTER Villa, absolutely annihilate them.
I think the IWC term is "bury" them.
City will win by at least 4.

Prove me wrong Villa, prove me wrong!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Balotelli puts City up, with a pen. City have been pressing forward nicely.


----------



## Nige™

NIKO NIKO KALINIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wasn't expecting that!

1-0 City & Fulham winning at Stoke.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Gonna be a long night for Villa. Lescott with the second.


----------



## reDREDD

Fucking hell, we need some bloody creativity midfield. I dont get it, whats wrong with Chelsea? Where is the fault?


----------



## nate_h

Damn we're shite. Oh well, rather Houllier than Allardyce.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The self proclaimed second best player in the world puts City 3-0 up.


----------



## Nige™

nate_h said:


> Damn we're shite. Oh well, rather Houllier than Allardyce.


Clearly you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Regardless of the style of football his teams play with, he gets the best out of teams that have little to no money to spend and turns them in to top half teams, and he even got Bolton in to Europe.

He doesn't get the credit he deserves. He might be a bit arrogant, but with the job he did with us & Bolton, he's earned the right with all the clueless idiots who slag him off.


----------



## ßen1

Yeah, even though I like Houllier, and think he'll eventually do the job for us, I'd much rather have Allardyce. Allardyce would definitely do the job with this current squad, whereas I think Gerard's waiting till he gets his own Villa squad.

Embarrassed about that score, we're in a lot of shit now. With Fulham beating Stoke (watch Match of the Day for those strikes, they were special), we're just a point ahead of them, and very close to that bottom three. If we don't buy some goals in January, we'll be in deep shit for the rest of the season, and could see us becoming Championship champions next year.

I like that Balotelli kid. Even though he's a spoilt little prick, he is a fucking class player. If he can get his head right and just shut up and play football, he can be up there with the best of the world, that's for sure. It's just whether he has that dedication. With him in the next few years, City can be championship contenders. Top of the league now, well done to them. 

As for the Stoke game, which I watched with the family rather than Villa, since I can only watch one stream at a time, and the rest of the family outvoted me. Stoke played very well, controlled the game, and Fulham did nothing. However, those two wonder strikes sealed the game.

Man City top? Chelsea 5th? Blackpool top ten? What the fuck is going on?!


----------



## ßen1

Silent Alarm said:


> All I know is that City will BATTER Villa, absolutely annihilate them.
> I think the IWC term is "bury" them.
> City will win by at least 4.
> 
> Prove me wrong Villa, prove me wrong!


We decided to make your predictions look credible after your shocker of a reversed prediction in the Arsenal vs. Chelsea match last night.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I was supposed to get it wrong! Fuck sake Villa!
I got one horribly wrong last night and one spot on today so I'm afraid to make a prediction for Birmingham/United later.







1-1 :side:


----------



## CC91

Birmingham away is always tough, hopefully United drop points tonight.


----------



## Nige™

Birmingham will be bang up for tonight now that they'll see they're in the bottom three. It'll be a tough game for both teams and should be a close game. I don't see United losing, but a draw wouldn't surprise me.

I don't want City top though!:sad: Please win United to get well clear of the Citeh c*nts.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

United are in too good of form at the mo in my opinion!I mean we could of gotten 5 on Stephens Days!I fancy 2-0 win!


----------



## The Monster

Birmingham starting 11: 

Foster 
Carr Johnson Dann Ridgewell 
Ferguson Bowyer Gardner
Larsson Jerome Beausejour 

Birmingham Subs: Taylor, Phillips, Derbyshire, Fahey, Zigic, Hleb & Jiranek. 

MUFC Starting 11:

VDS
Rafael Rio Vidic Evra
Carrick
Gibson Giggs
Ando
Rooney Berba

Man Utd Subs: Kuszczak, Neville, Evans, Fletcher, Hernandez, Obertan & Macheda. 

I have Birmingham 4-5-1/4-3-3, there play slow, keep it very tight & play back 4 with midfield close up to stop us from playing through middle to create anything & will want to close down every player when we get in any dangerous area's in final 3rd, would imagine they know they will have little of the ball & just want to take the 1 chance given to them if it does come & would of worked on set plays a lot this week as were not biggest side in prem League. As for us I have us in a diamond shape yes a 4-1-2-1-2, as we played a hybrid 4-4-2/diamond shape vs Sunderland with Park & Giggs from wings but both come inside alot while Rooney drifted alot to create space or link up & Berba played on last shoulder & with enterprising runs from Ando made through the middle gets the best of him & helps to get the ball & him through the midfield to attack in no time & Carrick will be bottom of diamond and sit deep, width from Rafael & Evra I would imagine. But Gibson will play RM but come inside as best as CM, but told go outside a bit as well so do job Park did play as inside RM, different player but same shape & way playing imo.

I want a good start, Birmingham be right up for it & have had rest as didn’t play vs Everton 2 days back, so need to just play our own game & for first 15-20mins keep crowd quiet & keep ball if had to just settle us down then go from there, I have us drawing 1-1 sadly don’t wan to, but do believe Rooney will be the one to core for us tonight.


----------



## S-Mac

Draw tonight would have liked us to grab the three points near the end but we are slowly going up the table


----------



## united_07

pretty terrible match so far, united need to bring obertan on for gibson and go 4-4-2


----------



## D17

1-0, that's nice.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Well there is your proof, its damn near impossible to win at St. Andrews. United have a bogus record on the road, and there is still hope for us (low hopes).


----------



## united_07

fuckin' thrown it away, dropped too many points this season by doing the same thing, sitting back when we only have a 1 goal lead. 

Must have been a blind red and linesman to miss the obvious handball then it could have been offside as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Handball and possible offside plus that cunt Bowyer shouldn't even have been on the pitch after his challenge on Gibson.

Bah, fuck the fuck off :side:.


----------



## ßen1

They threw that away, but it's not a bad result to go to St. Andrews and get a point. I don't think Citeh are anywhere near consistent enough to keep up the pressure, so if United get at least one win out of the games in hand, they should get back to the top.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Dissapointed in the way we lost points again, especially with a goal scored by a scumbag and shouldn't have counted.


----------



## DR JUPES

What an absolute wank decision. I'm not keen with the sitting back but it's not as if they scored a legit goal.


----------



## Kenny

Some strange results today.


----------



## DR JUPES

Fouls Ferdinand to commit the handball which then passes the ball to an offside Bowyer, incredible.


----------



## The Monster

The continuing theme of giving the teams chances, goals & points this season goes on, why oh why do we keep hoofing balls to no one up top & sit back so deep & don’t challenge its very worrying that we no longer kills teams off & we give the ball away far to much (more so away from home) Its not right, I said this before In this very thread it keeps happening you have to sort out we have only won 1 game away from home so far this season & all rest have been draw's, not good enough if we get over that we would be alot better off points wise imo more then we currently are. 

Didn’t also agree with SAF tactics, got it way off mark imo, no real width, lack of speed to our passing & played players in wrong positions & in wrong shape imo went 4-2-3-1 with Rooney on LW & Giggs RW? Which didn’t work but we then stuck Rooney on LW all game & left Berbatov up top alone most games & when did go 1-0 up the ideal man to stretch the Birmingham defense was Hernandez but SAF used him after gone back to 1-1 in 90 mins

Now got to go away to WBA this Saturday lunch time, we draw 2-2 with them in Oct at OT, I don’t trust us away until we get our tactics sorted out & play players in right positions & in good shape, WBA play quicker passing open game, there let us play & if this season anything to go by we will let them, WBA had no problems against any team not just us to create chances I should be confident but I just not, want us to play a 4-4-2 & play with quickness & Rooney with Berbatov up front, were get chances but just take them when they come.

Would argue the Birmingham goal which yes shouldn’t of counted but hey got it cos we gave ball away & sat back & let them cross ball in & didn’t challenge for the cross or track Bowyer Run from deep, but I saw us letting a goal in cos kept doing it all game & season only bright light is still top with 2 games in hand, but need get this away form sorted out asap, got to go to tough places & in Feb/March in all comps have got 4 away games in a row, if like this by then serious question need to be asked. 

This Starting 11 for WBA Game

VDS

Rafael Rio Vidic Evra

Nani Ando Fletch Giggs 

Rooney Berba


----------



## Foreshadowed

Unbelievable and even the equalizer shouldn't have counted. Poor decision by the officials tonight.

United were poor in the first half but really picked it up in the second half with some great attacks. Just a shame they couldn't secure a couple more goals. Berbatov was fantastic tonight. Hope he keeps up this consistency.

I'm absolutely disappointed we've thrown away 2 points but that goal should not have stood.


----------



## Kenny

The Monster said:


> The continuing theme of giving the teams chances, goals & points this season goes on, why oh why do we keep hoofing balls to no one up top & sit back so deep & don’t challenge its very worrying that we no longer kills teams off & we give the ball away far to much (more so away from home) Its not right, I said this before In this very thread it keeps happening you have to sort out we have only won 1 game away from home so far this season & all rest have been draw's, not good enough if we get over that we would be alot better off points wise imo more then we currently are.
> 
> Didn’t also agree with SAF tactics, got it way off mark imo, no real width, lack of speed to our passing & played players in wrong positions & in wrong shape imo went 4-2-3-1 with Rooney on LW & Giggs RW? Which didn’t work but we then stuck Rooney on LW all game & left Berbatov up top alone most games & when did go 1-0 up the ideal man to stretch the Birmingham defense was Hernandez but SAF used him after gone back to 1-1 in 90 mins
> 
> Now got to go away to WBA this Saturday lunch time, we draw 2-2 with them in Oct at OT, I don’t trust us away until we get our tactics sorted out & play players in right positions & in good shape, WBA play quicker passing open game, there let us play & if this season anything to go by we will let them, WBA had no problems against any team not just us to create chances I should be confident but I just not, want us to play a 4-4-2 & play with quickness & Rooney with Berbatov up front, were get chances but just take them when they come.
> 
> Would argue the Birmingham goal which yes shouldn’t of counted but hey got it cos we gave ball away & sat back & let them cross ball in & didn’t challenge for the cross or track Bowyer Run from deep, but I saw us letting a goal in cos kept doing it all game & season only bright light is still top with 2 games in hand, but need get this away form sorted out asap, got to go to tough places & in Feb/March in all comps have got 4 away games in a row, if like this by then serious question need to be asked.
> 
> This Starting 11 for WBA Game
> 
> VDS
> 
> Rafael Rio Vidic Evra
> 
> Nani Ando Fletch Giggs
> 
> Rooney Berba


Come on West Brom :side:


----------



## T-C

Can't blame any of the players for those dropped points, just horrible officiating.


----------



## Role Model

horrible decision, but time and time again the team have shown a lack of ability to close a game out when it's mattered, invited pressure for the last 20 minutes and asked for trouble. you could see it coming a mile off.


----------



## The Monster

Agree with Ben above, officials werent great & goal shouldnt stand but the lead up to Birmingham goal was typical us this season, drop to deep, no pressure let the other team play around us then when have ball & we when have ball we lose it by hoofing it up feild or rush the moves far to much then its repeat of above until we pay for it, didnt agree with shape dont think 4-2-3-1 with Rooney LW & Giggs RW works imo, but have to move on as ever the case its disapointting that we dropped more points away but it can still be put right when face WBA this Saturday, but got get sorted this bad away record sooner rather then later cant keep happening in 2nd half of season. 

Post this for Man City fans, good news for them not so geat for the 19 other Prem League sides, cant deny them if they get this man they will have no problem goal scoring wise when Tevez not in there starting 11. Looks like they have got their man for cheaper then 1st thought & in front of other big teams to (Juve, Real & Bayern)



> Sky Sports sources understand Manchester City are in 'advanced talks' to sign Wolfsburg striker Edin Dzeko.
> 
> The Bosnia international has been a target for a clutch of leading European clubs and has been linked with the likes of AC Milan and Juventus in the past.
> 
> He stayed at Wolfsburg over the summer after interested clubs failed to meet a clause in his contract to buy him at the end of last season.
> 
> However, the 24-year-old could now be on the move when the January transfer window opens amid reports City have stepped up their bid to capture Dzeko.
> 
> City boss Roberto Mancini recently confirmed his interest in Dzeko and is now trying to add the prolific forward to his squad.
> 
> Emmanuel Adebayor and Roque Santa Cruz have both been tipped to leave Eastlands in the New Year and that would help to pave the way for Dzeko's arrival.
> 
> Reports claim that City are ready to pay 30million Euros (£25.6m) immediately for Dzeko and a further 5m Euros (£4.3m) if the club qualify for the UEFA Champions League.
> 
> A deal for Dzeko would certainly boost City's hopes of reaching Europe's elite club competition and also give their Premier League title ambitions a further shot in the arm.
> 
> A 4-0 thrashing of Aston Villa on Tuesday saw City move level on points with local rivals United at the top of the table, with another big-name signing - Mario Balotelli - scoring a hat-trick.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lucky break. Zigic clearly pushes Rio in the back, and then bounces the ball off his elbow/forearm. And was Bowyer onside? 

However, I'll take it. Win tomorrow, and we've made up 5 points in 2 days! Huge. But I sense a letdown vs Wigan.


----------



## Role Model

Cleverley doing us a favour before coming back from his loan spell me thinks.


----------



## [email protected]

Last season at DW Stadium, we were horrible cause of the "Messi Show"  This time it'll be Ok.

Arshavin & Walcott to score!


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Can't believe we actually got a point against Man Utd, couldn't see to well whether Lee Bowyer's goal was offside as I was at the other end of the stadium. I can still see us fighting relegation this season.


----------



## united_07

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> Can't believe we actually got a point against Man Utd, couldn't see to well whether Lee Bowyer's goal was offside as I was at the other end of the stadium. I can still see us fighting relegation this season.


doesnt really matter whether it was offside or not, the bigger talking point was that he fouled ferdinand and handballed it straight to bowyer


----------



## Mikey Damage

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> Can't believe we actually got a point against Man Utd, couldn't see to well whether Lee Bowyer's goal was offside as I was at the other end of the stadium. I can still see us fighting relegation this season.


Don't worry, American Edson Buddle will save you.


----------



## Kenny

Don't usually do this, but come on Arsenal tomorrow :side:


----------



## Nige™

Mikey Damage said:


> Don't worry, American Edson Buddle will save you.


Hasn't he gone to Notts Forest instead?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nah. That was American Robbie Findley.

Who is absolute shit. Just a terrible player. Not sure what England sees in him (he was linked to Wolves, as well).

Buddle is better, but I'd say average at best. Then again, with BirCity's trouble scoring, anyone might be an improvement.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Is Buddle leaving Galaxy? 

Findley's still young though, so maybe he will improve.


----------



## Kiz

The Monster said:


> Agree with Ben above, officials werent great & goal shouldnt stand but the lead up to Birmingham goal was typical us this season, drop to deep, no pressure let the other team play around us then when have ball & we when have ball we lose it by hoofing it up feild or rush the moves far to much then its repeat of above until we pay for it, didnt agree with shape dont think 4-2-3-1 with Rooney LW & Giggs RW works imo, but have to move on as ever the case its disapointting that we dropped more points away but it can still be put right when face WBA this Saturday, but got get sorted this bad away record sooner rather then later cant keep happening in 2nd half of season.
> 
> Post this for Man City fans, good news for them not so geat for the 19 other Prem League sides, cant deny them if they get this man they will have no problem goal scoring wise when Tevez not in there starting 11. Looks like they have got their man for cheaper then 1st thought & in front of other big teams to (Juve, Real & Bayern)


Fuck yeah. Tevez/Balotelli/Dzeko upfront plz.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rockhead said:


> Is Buddle leaving Galaxy?
> 
> Findley's still young though, so maybe he will improve.


Finley is 25, I'm not holding my breathe on his improvement.

Juan Agudelo, TEal Bunbury, and a handful of others are the future at U.S striker position.


----------



## nate_h

Nige™ said:


> Clearly you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Regardless of the style of football his teams play with, he gets the best out of teams that have little to no money to spend and turns them in to top half teams, and he even got Bolton in to Europe.
> 
> He doesn't get the credit he deserves. He might be a bit arrogant, but with the job he did with us & Bolton, he's earned the right with all the clueless idiots who slag him off.


Clearly I do know what the fuck I'm talking about. It's called opinion. I'm a fan of actually watching football, rather than hoof, direct football. This isnt about being a top half team. Stick with Houllier, or get Jol, pleas.


----------



## Nige™

nate_h said:


> Clearly I do know what the fuck I'm talking about. It's called opinion. I'm a fan of actually watching football, rather than hoof, direct football. This isnt about being a top half team. Stick with Houllier, or get Jol, pleas.


Fair enough. That's your opinion, but if you'd rather see your team struggling near the bottom while trying to play football rather than getting results and being safe in mid-table, then you're an idiot.

I thought the same way about Sam when he came to Blackburn and when we got Paul Ince instead, but I quickly learned you can't be fickle. I'd rather us go back to the days under Sam winning ugly than getting outplayed by West Ham & Stoke at home.


----------



## Vader

I'd rather win 1-0, or even draw 0-0, than lose 4-3. It's not about entertaining, it's about winning/getting points. I couldn't care if we (United) played the shittest football the sport had ever seen as long as we won shit at the end of the season. For a neutral, obviously they want the entertainment - but if you'd rather have entertainment over results for your own team, something is wrong with the mindset there.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

The Rated R One said:


> I'd rather win 1-0, or even draw 0-0, than lose 4-3. It's not about entertaining, it's about winning/getting points. I couldn't care if we (United) played the shittest football the sport had ever seen as long as we won shit at the end of the season. For a neutral, obviously they want the entertainment - but if you'd rather have entertainment over results for your own team, something is wrong with the mindset there.


I agree 100%, when we were away at Villa, it was one of the most boring matches i've ever seen, but I'd prefer getting a point away at our rivals than lose an entertaining game against them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Really nervous about today's game. I really hope for any kind of win, just to finally get a victory and end the year on an okay note. Also will probably watch Liverpool/Wolves afterwards since its also on TV. So I'll be avoiding spoilers.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i hope stu holden scores. i will mark.


----------



## [email protected]

Fabianski, Sagna, Squillaci, Koscielny, Eboue, Diaby, Rosicky, Denilson, Arshavin, Chamakh, Bendtner!

Bendtner-Chamakh! lol


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Disgusted at last nights result.!
Come on Wolves now tonight!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Been a really horrible first half from Chelsea. No spark, no creativity. Bolton came closer to scoring. Its so hard to believe how bad we've become. I think this will stay like this, 0-0. Or if not probably a Bolton win.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck you Wigan, useless cunts :side:.


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah! Arshavin is the man!  Great goal.


----------



## Joel

Nothing. That sums us up at the moment.

Best we can hope for is some scrappy goal to get the win. Win... What does that feel like again?


----------



## The Monster

Kizza said:


> Fuck yeah. Tevez/Balotelli/Dzeko upfront plz.


I have no idea how you going make it work tbh as no way is Tevez or Dzeko a winger in a front 3, unless you do a 4-3-1-2 shape maybe, with Tevez as the 1 as likes drop deep a fair bit? & that be very harsh on David Silva who been is good form in last 2/3 months, is a problem but its a nice one to have, rumoured wage is 100K a week, 30M with 5M in add ons I believe.

As for MUFC transfer news, rumours of Owen leaving not sure if true or not but Kiko is going to be sent out on Loan to a Serie A side in Jan to the end of the season. Have no idea as to where exactly though. Personally believe its needed, not getting games atm, needs confidence & first team action & he can get that back in his home land of Italy in Serie A. 



> Federico Macheda's agent claims Manchester United are prepared to allow the striker to return to Italy on loan in January.
> 
> The teenager has scored just once in 12 appearances in all competitions this season and has often been linked with a move back to his homeland.
> 
> United have previously resisted interest from Serie A, but Macheda's representative Marcello Bonetto says the Premier League leaders are now keen for the 19-year-old to build up his first-team experience.
> 
> Fiorentina, Juventus, former club Lazio and Parma have all been linked with offers and Bonetto is waiting to see what transpires when the transfer window opens.
> 
> Absolute faith
> "Federico could leave United, that is true, but only on loan," Bonetto told Fiorentina.it.
> 
> "The club and Ferguson have absolute faith in Chicco. With the return of Michael Owen, confirmation of Wayne Rooney, plus fine form for Dimitar Berbatov and Hernandez, the space for him in Manchester has been reduced.
> 
> "We talked it over and were given the all-clear by Ferguson to go on loan for six months in January to gain experience.
> 
> "If we do decide to leave Manchester, then Italy represent the most likely destination.
> 
> "Up until now we have not been contacted by anybody, but will only choose a club that can guarantee Federico consistent playing time. That's the only reason for leaving Manchester.
> 
> "Fiorentina have not contacted us, but can do whenever they want."


Have no idea how yestoday's results or even todays results have gone bar ours of course so i'll watch MotD to see later on, if anyone in the UK is wondering, its on at 10:30PM on BBC1 tonight.


----------



## Joel

OMG WE SCORED!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Drogba offside, and Terry hand-ball in the box.

Neither called ... yep, Chelsea's back. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool losing to Wolves, only thing bringing me a hint of joy after that cuntface potato-head prick Mason's "refereeing" last night plus tonights results.


----------



## Mikey Damage

concede a goal to 10-man Wigan. C'mon.

huge handball in the box on Nasri freekick. These refs blow today. fuck them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

OMG finally a win. Second half was a way better Chelsea. Drogba I think was offside, but I'll take anything. I liked Ramires's performance today and think he was working hard. This isn't really a sign of a comeback, but it sure as hell is a positive start.

Arsenal drew, great.


----------



## Joel

WE WON A GAME! :hb

Essien and Ramires carried the team in the second half. Hopefully November and December can just be a horrible memory now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

WIGAN!  nice one!

Chelsea, piss off :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

wanna win the prem, you dont concede a goal to a 10-men 16th place wigan club. just horrible.

missed chance today. whatever. better win this weekend ...


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool 0-1 Wolves FT :lmao :lmao :lmao Well done, Mick.


----------



## Destiny

Just when i thought our season couldn't get any worse. We are truly terrible this season. Roy out!

Was a little surprised by Arsenal's draw.


----------



## elo

Old Gold!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Shit! Down to 17th now, If we go down, it won't surprise me, especially with Wolves, West Ham and Wigan improving.


----------



## Silent Alarm

How the ref didn't give a penalty against Terry for that handball is crazy.


----------



## Joel

^ Please. Terry is the king of getting away with handballs!


----------



## Renegade™

^ He's been doing it for years, nobody does it like BIG MAN can.


----------



## Kiz

If you need Terry to be caught with hands on balls, just put Wayne Bridge near him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Apparently Roy told fans to stop booing him and start supporting the team. Probably gonna get the sack. Feel bad for him.


----------



## ßen1

Might make the conversion to the orange side in me, and become a Blackpool fan...

Seriously though, can't get any worse.


----------



## Destiny

Rockhead said:


> Apparently Roy told fans to stop booing him and start supporting the team. Probably gonna get the sack. Feel bad for him.


Well its quite obvious that he isn't good enough for a big club like Liverpool (from what he has shown thus far) and hopefully he knows that himself. You cant blame the fans for the boos. I think its better for him to part ways because not only is he making Liverpool look like crap, he isn't helping himself either. i dont hate Hodgson, i just think he isnt good enough for Liverpool. However, which manager out there is good enough to manage Liverpool?


----------



## Kiz

Rafa Benitez.


----------



## Joel

This could be the worse song ever:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:lmao omg

Silent Alarm, united 07 and such did you guys sing that on Christmas? :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

and what the hell, a video about Messi ...


----------



## Renegade™

> Rafa Benitez.


Yep they already got petitions started up to bring him back. I'd lol.

Also been chanting for Dalglish, but he hasn't managed in forever.


----------



## Silent Alarm

That United song is quality :side:

Anyway, was thinking about this earlier. It's nearly the half-way point of the season so who have the stand-out players been? Players you think will be on player of the year shortlists at the end of the season?

I'll go for: Nani, Tevez, Nasri, Van Der Vaart, Bale, Carroll, Vidic
Young player of the year (so far, obviously): Rafael, Coleman, Carroll, Henderson, Bale, Nasri and maybe Welbeck.


----------



## Jordo




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Some news involving Americans and the Premier League.

Colorado forward Omar Cummings is on trial with Aston Villa, and is likely to move to the club. Villa's run of form have been absolutely poor, and if they are looking for an option to open up scoring it could be Cummings. But I think the best possible pickup is what Birmingham have going for them at the moment. They've got Edson Buddle training with them, and possibly moving there. MLS's top scorer, the dude is big and wins plenty of headers. Especially with a team like Birmingham, where they have had a problem with scoring, Buddle is their perfect solution.


----------



## Kenny

Come om West Brom :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Pulled an all nighter today, so my perception of the games today will probably be distorted.

Really excited for Fulham/Spurs and Arsenal/Birmingham.

Pretty sure United will win today, and record their second away victory. I really hope I am wrong.


----------



## Kenny

Referee: Chris Foy (Merseyside)

Good sign :side:


----------



## Nige™

Still no Nani, and Edwin's out. Cocksmack playing against his old team will be interesting. Obertan's in too. Should be a good game with a surprise perhaps! Maybe a home win or even a Rooney goal from an open play!


----------



## Kenny

West Brom to win 1-0 thanks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Good lord. Already?


----------



## ßen1

WOW James Morrison. 1-1


----------



## S-Mac

1-1 come on West brom


----------



## Foreshadowed

United really need to step it up. They are letting West Brom control this game with the possession in midfield. Plus, why Neville is starting is beyond me. He hasn't looked very good thus far.

United better change their strategy and keep possession of the ball more. Stop kicking the ball long all the time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That was a penalty. And maybe even a red. Argh.

Brunt nearly scores. Entertaining stuff.


----------



## Joel

Got to love football. Man United were complaining about officials on Tuesday, but today one saved them because WBA should have a penalty and Neville should be off.


----------



## Kiz

Is Chris Hoy actually blind?


----------



## Foreshadowed

United have been very sloppy in midfield, giving the ball away easily and their attack has been predictable and uncreative. Even Obertan is making a lot of mistakes after a hot start for the first 10 minutes.

It wouldn't surprise me if we concede another goal or two at this rate. United better make some changes in the second half and please, take Neville off.


----------



## ßen1

Ref had a good night last night, cos he's been shocking.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

West Brom have been better this half. Perhaps West Brom deserve a lead going into the half. I said it before, but I really like Chris Brunt. Thomas also having a good game. United will most likely take Obertan off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Please, please, please take Neville off, he's going to cost us the match.


----------



## united_07

cant understand why ferguson plays neville, he always fucks stuff up.

Obertan has been having a bad match which is a shame, as he hasn't been playing much recently. I would have preferred to see Hernandez starting.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Great first half from West Brom. They looked the better team by far through qualify of possession, and after watching them play so well, you have to feel like they should be at least one up. It sort of gives you the feeling that Man U may sneak a one goal win. :\



Silent Alarm said:


> Please, please, please take Neville off, he's going to cost us the match.


He's been awful. I don't know why he's positioning himself so wide, but it's already given up what should have been a penalty (awful decision), as well as another easy run into the box.


----------



## Joel

BkB Hulk said:


> Great first half from West Brom. They looked the better team by far through qualify of possession, and after watching them play so well, you have to feel like they should be at least one up. *It sort of gives you the feeling that Man U may sneak a one goal win. :\*
> 
> 
> 
> He's been awful. I don't know why he's positioning himself so wide, but it's already given up what should have been a penalty (awful decision), as well as another easy run into the box.


Definitely. If it is still 1-1 by 75mins, Man Utd will take this. WBA have had too many chances. Eventually they come back to bite you in the ass.

Edit: Odemwingie is a ****** of the highest order.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Horrible miss. Stupid penalty. Come on!

I can feel United making em pay for that. Maybe a Hernandez goal.


----------



## Kenny

Useless. United should be down 3-1 already.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Called it. Argh. :no:

West Brom have gone to shit since the penalty miss. Horrible goal to give up as well.

Should have bagged that penalty bitch.


----------



## BkB Hulk

You're busting my balls West Brom. You're busting my balls.

What's even worse is you could just see it coming.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fun game to watch but infuriating. Mostly because United likely would not have won this game, had Gary Neville been sent off and had West Brom received the first penalty. Well at least this still shows United aren't at top away form. Makes it harder for us because we have to fucking win tomorrow to keep up now.


----------



## united_07

Great win for united, considering the circumstances, good to Rooney getting back onto the pitch despite being clearly injured.


----------



## Joel

WBA were awful after the penalty miss. Odemwingie really let the side down.


----------



## Silent Alarm

YES! FUCK YES! Massive win!

Chicharitorgasm II  Vidic, best defender in the world, I don't give a fuck.
Rooney earned some respect back today, just a little though. Nevermind the goal and the assist but dragging himself back on the pitch for the last 5 minutes when he was injured just so we weren't down to 10 was good to see.


----------



## Foreshadowed

I have to give Rooney credit for coming onto the pitch for the last 5 minutes despite being injured. Just watching him try and run up the pitch was remarkable to watch. I gained some respect for Rooney today after that.

After an absymal first half, United really picked things up in the second half. Thank god Neville was substituted in the end as he was making a lot of flaws in this match and he could have cost us the match. Fabio isn't as sharp as Rafael but I much prefer him to Neville, the walking corpse.

Our possession also was much better in the second half, it was crisp and nicely paced and we even added pressure to West Brom in midfield. Some of the tackles were spot on and we won quite a lot of the ball, which was good to see. Also, credit goes to Vidic, what a defender. Absolute quality today.

A pleasing result and a second away win. I'm glad we've obtained the 3 points.


----------



## Nige™

Typical United. You have to give them credit though. They have the knack of winning when they're not playing well and up against it.

Why the hell Brunt didn't take that penalty I don't know!

*Edit:* Damn shitty stream for Rovers match. Citeh/Blackpool is it. Come on the 'Pool!

*Edit Part Deux:* Thank fuck the stream was unwatchable. It matches Rovers. 2-0, Happy New Fucking Year!:no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

A day of penalty misses, Tevez misses his. But Adam Johnson scores nicely from a long way out.


----------



## T-C

Horrible performance. Great three points though.

We really got away with one with the Nev pen/red card.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool losing and booed off (again) at half-time.


----------



## Devildude

Scrappy 2-1 win over Bolton, but I don't care and neither will Bro Cole.

It's actually hilarious looking at the table that if we win our next two games, we'll be in 6th place. Crazy season.


----------



## Nige™

You'll probably win at our place on Wednesday. I love how tight the league is this year. It's going to be a great second half to the season at both ends of the table. Probably the closest season in Premiership history.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

1-0 down, that's the last thing we need, if we lose, we stay in the relegation zone, i'll be happy with the point because it will move us ahead of the Villa.

P.S. Blatant handball from Van Persie, should have been a penalty for us.


----------



## [email protected]

B'mingham 0:3 Arsenal  Nasri-Fabregas is awesome!


----------



## reDREDD

What the fuck is this shit? The premier league is looking like the special olympics. Even in victory, nobody is looking convincing enough to win. The only thing Man U have going for them is that even when they suck, they manage to hold onto something resembling decent form. Which is more than I can say for Chelsea.

Still, its close. I guess thats an upside.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

I know we're only half way through the season, but i'm starting to get really worried about relegation. We were simply awful against Arsenal.


----------



## Steph's Lover

Very solid performance from us today, Nasri and Fabregas were indeed awesome. We were pretty average in the first half but the whole team was immense in the second half. Despite missing a ton of chances in the first half, Van Persie adds that extra bit of quality up front for us.

It was a great team performance today, the link-up play between Cesc and Nasri was beautiful to watch. On a side note though, Roger Johnson's challenge on Cesc in the first half was terrible and Lee Bowyer's childish stamps on Sagna should be looked at also.


----------



## S-Mac

2-0 we really need a striker at this point and with Cahill gone for a little while i dont see us scoring many goals


----------



## Silent Alarm

1-0 Chelsea. Ridiculous penalty decision by potato-head cuntface Mason.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Penalty early. Lampard hits it well. Villa already with 3 yellows. Game's not lost for them, but they need to calm down.


----------



## Rush

terry and cole, absolute bitches. man the fuck up you fucking pussies.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ferreira why are you such a slow piece of shit? You can't clear for your life.


----------



## Kiz

ASHHLEEYYYYY YOOOUNNGGG.


----------



## Silent Alarm

1-1 at half-time. Justice for Villa with the penalty.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Meh, I don't really think it's justice for Villa considering their penalty was actually a penalty, whereas Chelsea's was pretty damn soft.

Pretty awful first half, really. Absolutely no flow in the game, but I guess I'll take it if it means Chelsea will drop points. :side:



Rush said:


> terry and cole, absolute bitches. man the fuck up you fucking pussies.


It's embarrassing to watch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

We will probably see a better Chelsea the second half. They were absolutely miserable first half, then came back pretty strong second half. The story here is the yellow cards, half expecting someone from Villa to go off.


----------



## Rush

half expecting Terry to hit a Villa player with his handbag for getting a scratch on his boot.


----------



## Kiz

Hoping Lampard has a shot that goes across the line ruled out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

OMG Ferreira should die. I really hate seeing him make a mistake all the time. When Brani returns I never wanna see him again. Rather Bruma than him.

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Rush

2-1 to villa ahahaha


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rockhead said:


> We will probably see a better Chelsea the second half. They were absolutely miserable first half, then came back pretty strong second half. The story here is the yellow cards, half expecting someone from Villa to go off.


So, how's that going for you?


----------



## Foreshadowed

Come on Villa!

The second half is already much more exciting than the first half. Ferreira has been woeful throughout the entire match thus far.


----------



## Silent Alarm

7 yellows for Villa, 1 for Chelsea .


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

BkB Hulk said:


> So, how's that going for you?


Don't worry bro, we still gonna get a top 4 finish.

Ramires has been one of the better players this half. Done more than Drogba in the entire game.

Why does Ferreira even start ahead of Bosingwa?


----------



## Rush

Rockhead said:


> *Don't worry bro, we still gonna get a top 4 finish.*
> 
> Ramires has been one of the better players this half. Done more than Drogba in the entire game.
> 
> Why does Ferreira even start ahead of Bosingwa?


not on this form bro.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Meh, your probably right. Spurs and City are likely to finish above us the way things are going.


----------



## Shock

I hate Chelsea.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

YES! BIG MAN TERRY!


----------



## Rush

fucking villa. can't fucking close games down against top teams.


----------



## TIP Punk

lol at houilier


----------



## TIP Punk

The Irish man Clarke get in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Albrighton some player


----------



## Rush

CLARK. you brilliant man. 3-3. hahahaha.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Great.


----------



## Shock

HAHAHA CLARK EQUALIZES! YES!


----------



## KingKicks

Unbelievable last few minutes here.


----------



## TIP Punk

Villa good to watch this season always exciting matches


----------



## BkB Hulk

Hey Jon Terry, you just won Chelsea the game. Go nuts!

Oh, hang on a minute here.


----------



## TIP Punk

Could not have happened to a nicer man


----------



## Rush

fuck me. couple of chances for both teams to win it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

YES! YES! YES! Fuck you Terry!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

You know if there was actual marking at the end from Chelsea, we could have held on. Second half was great though. Sadly only a point. If Ancelotti ever starts Ferreira again he should be sacked only for that.


----------



## TIP Punk

Thought Albrighton had it there at the end

Wigan to beat Newcastle now


----------



## Joel

Rockhead said:


> You know if there was actual marking at the end from Chelsea, we could have held on. Second half was great though. Sadly only a point. If Ancelotti ever starts Ferreira again he should be sacked only for that.


The sad thing is that TWO guys were marking him. And none could follow him.

Ferreira should never start again. Hell he shouldn't be at the club. And Anelka shouldn't be starting either. That guy is offering nothing at all.

Carlo is a manager who is only as strong as the people who surround him.


----------



## Renegade™

Albrighton fucks up to gift Chelsea their third basically, and then replies by setting up Villa's equaliser. Brilliant stuff, trademark youngster inconsistency. And then he almost won it right at the end. Second half made it worth staying up for.

Oh and lol @ Ferreira getting roasted again by Chelsea fans when it was Essien who gave away the pen when really, he didn't even need to make such a challenge. There's always a scapegoat and it's never the superstar(s).


----------



## Vader

Turned the game off when Terry scored haha, wish I hadn't now. Didn't see Chelsea throwing the game away when they'd just done a comeback like that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Did you see Ferreira's clearance? It was slow as fuck. Yeah Essien made the bad challenge, but clearly that never would have happened if Ferreira had the ability to grasp time. And I'm assuming you missed the start of the second half where Ferreira nearly gave away a goal? Its bizarre that anyone would come to Ferreira's defense even with how horrible he's been.

Yeah he held down Gareth Bale once, go easy on him. He's more of a liability than a positive.


----------



## Nige™

That really does make it a Happy New Year.

Best moment of 2011!


----------



## TIP Punk

Although I hate Chelsea I don't want The scum winning the league so im glad they got a point but at the same time were sickend

Blackburn were unlucky yesturday Nige 

I can say that because we finnaly won a game ha


----------



## Joel

Renegade™;9189843 said:


> Oh and lol @ Ferreira getting roasted again by Chelsea fans when it was Essien who gave away the pen when really, he didn't even need to make such a challenge. There's always a scapegoat and it's never the superstar(s).


Oh dear me. What does Ferreira other, Renegade? Does he offer solid defending? Is he a good attacker? Does he have pace? IS he strong and athletic? Does he pose a threat in the oppositions box at set plays?

Let me save you some time and answer the questions for you. No, no, no, no and no. He offers absolutely nothing. Did you see his pass right at the start of the second half when he put Cech in danger? That is all he done in the whole game. No big tackles. No assists. The guy is there to offer lulz for the other supporters and neutrals. Nothing more.


----------



## Shock

Why Ferrerira is still there boggles the mind.

Just saw Clark's goal again, fantastic cross from Albrighton.


----------



## Kiz

Chelsea should hold onto Ferreira. I believe with some time and more fucking up, he can continue to make sure Chelsea stay away from the title.


----------



## Renegade™

Yah he had some poor moments, but he's not the only reason you didn't win, and that's the arguement I've heard from two of my mates who are both Chelsea fans, like he was at fault for everything, which he wasn't. I'm not disputing he fucked up clearing that ball but Essien made a rash challenge that he didn't need to which resulted in the pen being given. Things like this happen.

And it's not like Bosingwa is any better a defender anyway, he's actually poor defensively, so I wouldn't exactly be demanding he start instead.


----------



## Rush

Kizza said:


> Chelsea should hold onto Ferreira. I believe with some time and more fucking up, he can continue to make sure Chelsea stay away from the title.


the logic in this post is amazing. agree totally.


----------



## Nige™

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Blackburn were unlucky yesturday Nige
> 
> I can say that because we finnaly won a game ha


Weren't we just?!

I'd hold off on the jokes considering Liverpool is one big joke at the moment and you're coming to no longer fortress Ewood on Wednesday night. Maybe Joe Cole will rag another late offside goal. That's the only reason you finally got a win yesterday.

Honestly though, I don't see you leaving with nothing. With Kalinic out, we're reliant on set pieces for goals and we have no natural central midfielders still. If Liverpool play well, you'll beat us and we'll plummet further down the table with our 0 games in hand.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Are you Scousers fans of United winning the title? :side:


----------



## Renegade™

Better than City winning it.

Or Chelsea 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

I'd love to see Spurs win the title, but if that can't happen I'll take Arsenal. United, City and Chelsea can go fuck themselves. ;D


----------



## Nige™

Renegade™ said:


> Better than City winning it.
> 
> Or Chelsea 8*D


You'd get lynched saying that in Manchester. They don't even hate Chelsea that much, it's all Liverpool and now City that bit more they're rivals for the league.


----------



## Rush

Nige™ said:


> Weren't we just?!
> 
> I'd hold off on the jokes considering Liverpool is one big joke at the moment and you're coming to no longer fortress Ewood on Wednesday night. Maybe Joe Cole will rag another late offside goal. That's the only reason you finally got a win yesterday.
> 
> Honestly though, I don't see you leaving with nothing. With Kalinic out, we're reliant on set pieces for goals and we have no natural central midfielders still. If Liverpool play well, you'll beat us and we'll plummet further down the table with our 0 games in hand.


all i'm hearing is a good solid whine. lighten up nige ;D



Rockhead said:


> Are you Scousers fans of United winning the title? :side:


honestly rather city than chelsea. i don't have any mates who for city so i don't have to listen to them go on about it.



BkB Hulk said:


> I'd love to see Spurs win the title, but if that can't happen I'll take Arsenal. United, City and Chelsea can go fuck themselves. ;D


that.


----------



## Renegade™

Nothing would be worse than City winning tbh, I hope they never do. Not just coz they're the rivals and I hate them, but they have a bunch of cunts, and act like it's one big game of Football Manager in regards to splashing the cash. Fuck right off, I'd rather see Chelsea win it again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah since Chelsea are down at the moment, I wouldn't mind seeing City win. Or Arsenal. I would prefer City though. Many might disagree but I think they are in a better position to win the title than United. United apart from Stoke I guess, have never been convincing on the road. While with City I liked what I see. Especially with David Silva, being fucking ace at the moment. And they may be getting Dzeko, so that's even better for them.


----------



## Renegade™

I hope Dzeko likes warming the bench with Adebayor, Jo, Santa Cruz and the other billion strikers City have when they line up 4-5-1 with just Tevez.


----------



## Kiz

Getting into the rivalry and not being from Manchester is so fucking retarded imo. I support City and I quite like United. I certainly wouldn't mind United winning, I like their team. I'd much rather see them win than Chelsea or Liverpool.

Hating the rival and not actually living the rivalry is quite stupid to me. And the money argument as well. If you have the cash, why not spend it? Not City's fault they have an oil rich sheik who can pay for the best players, while others wallow in owner induced debt. The best players cost money. You need to spend money to make money.


----------



## Joel

Renegade™ said:


> Yah he had some poor moments, but he's not the only reason you didn't win, and that's the arguement I've heard from two of my mates who are both Chelsea fans, like he was at fault for everything, which he wasn't. I'm not disputing he fucked up clearing that ball but Essien made a rash challenge that he didn't need to which resulted in the pen being given. Things like this happen.
> 
> And it's not like Bosingwa is any better a defender anyway, he's actually poor defensively, so I wouldn't exactly be demanding he start instead.


Everyone has poor moments. But the thing with Ferreira is that moment starts on 0:00 and ends when he is inevitably substituted.

Guy is shit. There's no two ways about it. I'd play Bosingwa ahead of him at home every single time. I can understand you may want someone a bit better defensively than Bosingwa in away games. But there is no excuse for it at home.

Tbh, I'd rather have Bob Barker at RB, than Ferreira.

Now that we are out of the title race, I would like to see Man City win it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Kizza said:


> Getting into the rivalry and not being from Manchester is so fucking retarded imo. I support City and I quite like United. I certainly wouldn't mind United winning, I like their team. I'd much rather see them win than Chelsea or Liverpool.
> 
> Hating the rival and not actually living the rivalry is quite stupid to me. And the money argument as well. If you have the cash, why not spend it? Not City's fault they have an oil rich sheik who can pay for the best players, while others wallow in owner induced debt. The best players cost money. You need to spend money to make money.


Paying ridiculously high wage prices to players who obviously aren't worth that is only going to hurt more clubs than it'll help, thus seeing City succeed would be detrimental in general. While your last sentence works in general, if City continue to pay ridiculous high prices for players, then you'd expect all players to gradually get more expensive, making it impossible for clubs to spend money to make money when they don't have enough money to spend in the first place.

With that said, they'll no doubt splash more copious amounts of cash at the end of the year even if they win the league.


----------



## Nige™

Rush said:


> all i'm hearing is a good solid whine. lighten up nige ;D


Bit hard when your club's been run by a group of idiots who know fuck all about football and place a rookie in charge until the end of the season. Add in to that the shit on the pitch, the next 5 1/2 months look bleak to say the least.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yaya Toure's price was ridiculous. I forgot how much City spend on him, but he is an "average" player.

EDIT- I think its his wages that are more ridiculous.


----------



## Rush

Nige™ said:


> Bit hard when your club's been run by a group of idiots who know fuck all about football and place a rookie in charge until the end of the season. Add in to that the shit on the pitch, the next 5 1/2 months look bleak to say the least.


yeah but look at it from my perspective. i'm a liverpool fan and a massive cricket fan (supporting australia obvs). there's always someone worse off :/


----------



## Kiz

BkB Hulk said:


> Paying ridiculously high wage prices to players who obviously aren't worth that is only going to hurt more clubs than it'll help, thus seeing City succeed would be detrimental in general. While your last sentence works in general, if City continue to pay ridiculous high prices for players, then you'd expect all players to gradually get more expensive, making it impossible for clubs to spend money to make money when they don't have enough money to spend in the first place.
> 
> With that said, they'll no doubt splash more copious amounts of cash at the end of the year even if they win the league.


In principle, yes. There are guys like Toure who don't deserve the wages that they are on, but the club has made that choice. The guy has a reputation, and in this day and age, you can only attract players by throwing cash at them. Plus, he's played pretty well so far. Also, it's not about the other clubs. The main goal of every club should be to triumph over the other 19. If anything, it's better for the league, bringing in big names from overseas like Silva, Toure, Balotelli and possibly Dzeko. Who knows, maybe Balotelli can become the new Ronaldo, and become an absolute weapon of marketing.

It's not City's problem if they spend more money, it's everyone else's problem. As long as the Sheik is able to cover his debts and make sure he doesn't leave the club in any kind of financial turmoil, why shouldn't he spend? It could become like the Chelsea situation, where they spent lots of money when Roman came in to strengthen the base of the squad, which City needed, and then only continue over the years to strengthen up certain areas, like which will probably happen for Chelsea during this window.


----------



## Shock

Shola Ameobi is the best in the world at what he does.


----------



## Victarion

I dunno about Yaya being average, he's a good player, yes he's being paid too much and his transfer fee was overpriced (but who's isn't)

Anyway agree with the Ferreria statements, he's usually got at least 1 big mistake in him per game now, I guess he's played because he's supposed to be more defensively solid than Bosingwa, but that's not the case.

And yeah, City for the title since we've no chance. Would be happy to make the CL at this stage given our form.

AMEOBI's a good guy, alright.


----------



## Joel

^ Yeah. Fourth seems like the main target now.

Before I was saying that we should just think about winning the CL, but the way we are playing, I'm sensing we're going to get embarrassed in that competition.


----------



## Victarion

Very happy there's at least some time before Copenhagen or I'd fancy them to knock us out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

The way things are going Copenhagen will knock us out. If they can stun Barca, they will humble this current Chelsea. Still a month and a half to go, but yeah this flunk has lasted two months as it is already. So my hopes are low for quick improvement.


----------



## TIP Punk

Rockhead said:


> Are you Scousers fans of United winning the title? :side:


Absolutley not!



BkB Hulk said:


> I'd love to see Spurs win the title, but if that can't happen I'll take Arsenal. United, City and Chelsea can go fuck themselves. ;D


Who do you suport ? Don't say Perth Glory


Lostfap how you feeling about Ciaran Clarke at the moment ?


----------



## Rush

sydney fc ftw :side: we're doing shit in the a-league this year. good thing its treated as a joke competition down here unless you make the final.


----------



## Victarion

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Lostfap how you feeling about Ciaran Clarke at the moment ?


Good prospect isn't he? Not sure Trap will play him, he still plays Kilbane for fuck sake, when Cunningham or ANYONE else would be better.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wigan 0-1 Newcastle FT.

Tiote was cringeworthy at the end, ugh.


----------



## TIP Punk

Ok glad to see you like him but I was actually expecting you to be cursing him for costing you the win... Cunningham broke his leg yesturday for Leicster... He should play O'Shea LB St Ledger RB and Dunne and Clarke centre

What Tiote do ?


----------



## Silent Alarm

A Wigan player, Alcaraz, was trying to get the ball from Tiote in the last minute for a throw-in, Alcaraz' hand gently brushed Tiote's face and Tiote threw his hands up to his face screamed.
Whats worse is that he was right beside a mic and you could hear it clearly.
He's built like a house, no need for it. Embarassing.


----------



## Nige™

Rush said:


> yeah but look at it from my perspective. i'm a liverpool fan and a massive cricket fan (supporting australia obvs). there's always someone worse off :/


Liverpool will be fine. There's no danger of you guys going down where I think we will now with it being so tight at the bottom, and looking at our games left, I don't see us getting many wins.

Other teams in the bottom half have been improving and we're in decline. We've got a guy who looks clueless in charge, managing for the first time in the most difficult league and a squad devoid of a quality striker, winger & a central midfielder. 

Relegation would be catastrophic for the future of the club, but it looks like a distinct possibility right now.



Lostfap said:


> Good prospect isn't he? Not sure Trap will play him, he still plays Kilbane for fuck sake, when Cunningham or ANYONE else would be better.


Cunningham broke his leg yesterday and Kilbane's moving down to League One to join Huddersfield. I'm glad you guys have got some prospects coming through like Clark & Coleman.


----------



## TIP Punk

Nige™ said:


> Liverpool will be fine. There's no danger of you guys going down where I think we will now with it being so tight at the bottom, and looking at our games left, I don't see us getting many wins.
> 
> 
> Other teams in the bottom half have been improving and we're in decline. We've got a guy who looks clueless in charge, managing for the first time in the most difficult league and a squad devoid of a quality striker, winger & a central midfielder.
> 
> Relegation would be catastrophic for the future of the club, but it looks like a distinct possibility right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Cunningham broke his leg yesterday and Kilbane's moving down to League One to join Huddersfield. I'm glad you guys have got some prospects coming through like Clark & Coleman.



Haha of course we won't go down we will finish 6th which still isn't good. I dont think BBurn will go down down though, for you're own sanity I hope they dont get dragged into another battle, I remember last time you were on the edge.

We have James McCarthy as well, if he ever gets called up again


----------



## Magsimus

SHOLA. 

That could easily have been 3 or 4, didn't realise how poor Wigan actually are. Gutierrez and Routledge when he came on tore the full backs apart. A good 3 points and back in the top half.

Coloccini is the man btw.


----------



## nate_h

Great for the Villa today. All down to Houllier. Tactics, player selection etc.

Love Ciaran Clark. Can play CM, CB, LB..probably LM too. Will be great for Ireland, wish he hadn't been so impatient and held on for an England chance lol


----------



## haribo

Joel said:


> Now that we are out of the title race, I would like to see Man City win it.













If United don't win, I'll take Spurs. But since that's not going to happen, I'd pick Arsenal. But that's not going to happen either! 8*D


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

nate_h said:


> Great for the Villa today. All down to Houllier. Tactics, player selection etc.
> 
> Love Ciaran Clark. Can play CM, CB, LB..probably LM too. Will be great for Ireland, wish he hadn't been so impatient and held on for an England chance lol


I wouldn't say you're safe though, imagine Blues Villa derbies in the Championship.


----------



## Renegade™

Oh deary me Alan Pardew



> "The most important message for a club as big as us is that we should expect to win every game, regardless of the opposition, and then we see where we fall."


:lmao :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

See? Thats what Chelsea have been missing, a brilliant strategy. If we simply win every match, then we'd be awesome!


----------



## Renegade™

Also you have such a sub standard owner in Roman, nothing compared to Mike GOD Ashley.


----------



## Kenny

What a wise, wise man Pardew is. 

Manchester United will need to fuck up pretty bad to lose the title from here I think. 

please do fuck up :side:


----------



## iw-1

clark with a very composed header. i believe u said he was a great player weeks ago man? good call!!

its uniteds title to lose alright!

blackburn deserve what they get for sacking big sam


----------



## TIP Punk

Funny the way United get Birmingham, West Brom and Stoke over xmas!!


----------



## iw-1

Titles arent won over xmas man, they are won over 38 gruelling matches!!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

iw-1 said:


> Titles arent won over xmas man, they are won over 38 gruelling matches!!


No, they are won during "squeaky bum" time


----------



## Nige™

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Funny the way United get Birmingham, West Brom and Stoke over xmas!!


You've had Bolton & Wolves at home!

Chelsea have had Bolton & Villa at home. City have played Villa & Blackpool at home. Compare that to Sunderland (h), Birmingham & West Brom (a) like United, I know which games I'd prefer. United have had it far tougher than those two, but Arsenal have had it tougher.


----------



## Joel

I thought the guy just meant they were 3 midland clubs. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Magsimus

Renegade™ said:


> Oh deary me Alan Pardew
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Good strategy is it not? :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Looks like Macheda is joining Sampdoria for a 6 month loan deal according to SSN.
Don't know if he'll come back though .


----------



## united_07

i doubt macheda will come back, going back to his home country will make him want to stay, i just hope fergie recalls cleverly as we need some strength on the wings


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Man City wrapped up Dzeko apparently for 27 mil.

Antonio Cassano and Milan are official.

There were rumors of Ronaldhino to Blackburn, but they've been denied. He will most likely go back to Brazil.


----------



## Joel

They've made a £6.2m or £7.2m bid for Ronaldinho now :lmao

Nige, honestly, how would you feel if this happened?


----------



## Vader

Not paid any attention to Serie A this season, has Ronaldinho become complete shit? He didn't seem too bad last year, not anywhere near his best but good enough at least.


----------



## EGame

He's in terrible form, baffles me as to why anyone in EPL would want to sign him. 

Also getting tired of seeing a different story about his transfer everyday, wish he would gtfo and go to Brazil and finish off his career.


----------



## Silent Alarm

£6.2 million? He'd probably want that for wages alone. Can't see him going there but it would be great if he did.


----------



## TIP Punk

Joel said:


> They've made a £6.2m or £7.2m bid for Ronaldinho now :lmao
> 
> Nige, honestly, how would you feel if this happened?


I think he'd wet his oants, never gonna happen though Steve Keane is a joke


----------



## S-Mac

If they pay that much for him they are stupid he should just go back to Brazil and finish his career there


----------



## Nige™

Joel said:


> They've made a £6.2m or £7.2m bid for Ronaldinho now :lmao
> 
> Nige, honestly, how would you feel if this happened?


It won't happen and I hope to god it doesn't.

If for some reason (probably the insane money our clueless owners will offer him) he does come over, I can't see him putting any effort in. He'd be playing for a manager (if you can call him that) with no experience. The locker room wouldn't take to him getting paid the huge money and it would be a huge financial gamble.

It's good in a way to see that the owners are willing to put cash in, but I'd rather it went towards hard working players who would come to the club and play to their best.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Another training ground bust-up at City today.
Toure and Adebayor apparently, I think the pictures are on The Mirror.
Daniel Taylor's twitter also confirming it.

So many ego's at that club :lmao


----------



## Kiz

Rockhead said:


> Man City wrapped up Dzeko apparently for 27 mil.
> 
> Antonio Cassano and Milan are official.
> 
> There were rumors of Ronaldhino to Blackburn, but they've been denied. He will most likely go back to Brazil.


Hopefully Dzeko is the only signing besides maybe 1 or 2 guys to shore up the defense. Hoping we don't pay the money Benfica is asking for David Luiz, would love to see some youth come in and develop.

Can't see Ronaldinho wanting anything to do with Blackburn. Unless he's getting a truckload of money, which would be a waste of time.


----------



## Renegade™

The funny thing is with Toure, Kompany, Lescott, Boateng, Boyata, Zabaleta, Richards, Kolarov, Bridge you still think you need more defensive options.


----------



## Kiz

Bridge and Lescott are useless. Boyata isn't ready yet. The rest are inconsistent at best. The years been an improvement, but right now, I only rate Toure, Kompany and Kolarov.


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> Another training ground bust-up at City today.
> Toure and Adebayor apparently, I think the pictures are on The Mirror.
> Daniel Taylor's twitter also confirming it.
> 
> So many ego's at that club :lmao


Good news!

Throwing truckloads of money at arrogant overrated players like Adbeayor & Balotelli is asking for trouble. It's part of the reason why I hope to god that goofy bastard doesn't come to Rovers. Money and playing the Premiership would be the only attraction for him, but it'll lead to problems like the ones at City.


----------



## Nige™

germanwarrior said:


> Another brace from that boy ronaldo last night what a gentleman he is


He's not a gentleman. He's a c*nt. A great player, but still a c*nt!

Also, there's a separate foreign league thread for all La Liga, Serie A etc chat.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ah Ronnie, how I miss him .

The selfishness, the moaning and whinging, the shooting from ridiculous angles, the diving. oh the diving! I'd take him back in a millisecond .


----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> Ah Ronnie, how I miss him .
> 
> *The selfishness, the moaning and whinging, the shooting from ridiculous angles, the diving. oh the diving*! I'd take him back in a millisecond .


ahem


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ronaldo-lite doesn't cut it for me :side:.

(He's still class though)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Silent Alarm said:


> Another training ground bust-up at City today.
> Toure and Adebayor apparently, I think the pictures are on The Mirror.
> Daniel Taylor's twitter also confirming it.
> 
> So many ego's at that club :lmao


Yaya I'm assuming?

I hope City don't take David Luiz. With Alex still out we need a CB pronto. We were linked with him but won't get him. We've been linked to good stuff, but its ended up underwhelming so far.


----------



## Silent Alarm

No, Kolo. Apparently it was a bad tackle. Probably just Adebayor looking for a way out of the club.


----------



## Mikey Damage

adebayor is such a jackass. his days are approaching an end at the club, anyway.

curious to see where he ends up. probably should think about a move back to France.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Team news:

*Man Utd:* Kuszczak, Rafael Da Silva, Vidic, Smalling, Evra, Nani, Gibson, Fletcher, Giggs, Berbatov, Hernandez. 
*Subs:* Amos, Owen, Anderson, Carrick, Fabio Da Silva, Evans, Obertan.

*Stoke:* Begovic, Wilkinson, Huth, Shawcross, Collins, Sanli, Wilson, Whitehead, Delap, Etherington, Jones. 
*Subs:* Sorensen, Higginbotham, Pennant, Fuller, Walters, Pugh, Whelan. 

*Referee:* Mark Clattenburg (Tyne & Wear)

I guessed Rooney would be out for tonights game after the West Brom match, which is a shame as he was quality in that match. However, it's good to see Nani is back along with Giggs. Plus, Hernandez starting is a good sign. I'm hoping United gan obtain the 3 points tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Prediction 2-2

Kusczcak worries me. At least Nani is back.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i heart mark clattenburg's hair.

dude think he's a damn rock star. love it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think 2-0 to United. Stoke don't score at Old Trafford.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Hernandez! Beautiful goal.

United have been quality thus far. Slick passing and movement and a good few chances. Giggs should have added a goal earlier also.


----------



## Mikey Damage

dammit stoke. dont be useless.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

1-0 away to Blackpool. Thank you Alexander Hleb. Please West Brom, equalise in the 2nd half, we need to go back ahead of Fulham.


----------



## Word

From Smalling to Vidic, shocking defending. We are not Arsenal, stop passing it into the goal!!!


----------



## Foreshadowed

Now 1-1 between United and Stoke. 

Awful defending from United to concede that goal. United better get a goal back quickly.

Edit: Awesome goal by Nani. 2-1 to United. I hope we can get a 3rd to seal the game.


----------



## lic05

Nani, what a PLAYER.


----------



## Foreshadowed

United 2 Stoke 1 - full time score.

United were much better tonight in comparison to how they played against West Brom. The passing and movement was spot on and some of the chances that we created were very threatening for the Stoke defence and goalkeeper. Nani was great but I have to give credit to Rafael also. Some of the stuff he did on the wing tonight was incredible. He is our future Right Back. I love the pairing of Nani and Rafael on the right wing.

A couple of great goals from United tonight. My only gripe was they couldn't get a third. It could have been 4-1 at one point with some of the close chances we had at goal.


----------



## Role Model

typical sleepy midweek performance against a mid table team. in the end, all that mattered was the points.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yes! Big result. Puts pressure on City and Arsenal tomorrow. I think City are the bigger threat so I'd prefer an Arsenal win to stop some of that momentum City have been building. A draw would be good too though.

Nani, what a player! 

West Brom got spanked tonight? They must be tired from their cup final last weekend .


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Amazing match, one of the best i've seen in a long time. Great win as well, Out of the relegation zone and ahead of Aston Villa and West Brom. Perfect.


----------



## Word

Had a Carling Cup feel about it, we were pretty poo but we got 3 points so I'm happy.


----------



## haribo

Silent Alarm said:


> Puts pressure on City and Arsenal tomorrow. I think City are the bigger threat so I'd prefer an Arsenal win to stop some of that momentum City have been building. A draw would be good too though.


Can't honestly see City winning at Arsenal. Draw would be the best result imo, as Arse still have a game in hand on them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

aaron ramsey should be back for tomorrow.

hot damn.


----------



## Kiz

its ok nige, apparently dinho is off to gremio. you guys want damien superstar duff and roque instead.

and to the newcastle supporter who's name i can't remember, hafem has signed a 4 and a half year deal with newcastle.


----------



## asdfghjkl2011

rafael= the new cafu


----------



## Destiny

As much as i hate hearing that United are undefeated, gotta' give them props for always finding a way to win. Some nice goals from Nani and Chicharito.

Dont really know if im looking forward to tomorrow's game against Blackburn but i hope this year is a turn around for Hodgson's poor away record.


----------



## asdfghjkl2011

United undefeated and not even playing that well what a club!!also happy belated birtday to sir alex who turned 69 on new years day true gent!


----------



## asdfghjkl2011

asdfghjkl2011 said:


> United undefeated and not even playing that well what a club!!also happy belated birtday to sir alex who turned 69 on new years day true gent!


Meant to say new years eve peeps sorry


----------



## nate_h

Ronaldinho gone back to Brazil. Enquiry by Spurs for Carroll has been rejected.

Hopefully the Villa can beat Sunderland tonight but it will be tough. We're supposedly getting Kyle Walker on loan, who I know is a good player, but I don't think we need him seeing we have 4-5 rb's that have more experience than him in the PL. And if its only on loan, I don't see why. The kid isnt going to get chances at spurs for ages with Corluka and Hutton in front of him. Wonder if he would prefer a permanent move.


----------



## Magsimus

Ben Arfa on a permanent deal is awesome. Once we get him and Dan Gosling back we should be strong enough. Now we just need an extra striker, and maybe a winger.

A win at home to West Ham tonight would also be welcome.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

LA Galaxy has ok'ed a Beckham loan. Spurs probably gonna land him. 

Watching City/Arsenal game today and Chelsea/Wolves later on replay. I hope for a City win, to keep level with United.


----------



## Mikey Damage

dont be silly. An Arsenal win puts them closer to Man United.

Don't United have 2 matches on City? That's a potential six points ... they only have one match on Arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Robbie Keane expected to have a medical at Birmingham in the next 24 hours. £7 million is what Sky are reporting.

Thank fuck he's getting away from Spurs and Redknapp. We need our captain playing games, not getting splinters in his hole.

Also, Keane's combined transfer fee's must be £50 million + at this stage. Crazy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey Damage said:


> dont be silly. An Arsenal win puts them closer to Man United.
> 
> Don't United have 2 matches on City? That's a potential six points ... they only have one match on Arsenal.


One is against Chelsea. I'm pretty sure they would draw or lose there, even with our shit form. Because their away form has been pretty ridiculous too. But yeah City don't have any games in hand I don't think.

No David Silva for City is actually really bad.


----------



## Kazz

Leon Best!  Currently 3-0 to Newcastle against West Ham. Other scores as of posting time:

Arsenal 0-0 Man City HT
Aston Villa 0-0 Sunderland L
Blackburn 1-0 Liverpool L
Bolton 0-0 Wigan L
Everton 1-1 Tottenham L
Newcastle 3-0 West Ham HT
Wolves 1-0 Chelsea HT

Edit: Rovers just scored again. 2-0 against Liverpool. >.<


----------



## Silent Alarm

Could be a fairly good night results-wise.
Arsenal/City drawing, Chelsea losing and just for shits and giggles, Liverpool losing.


----------



## CGS

Chelsea have been on a bad run. 15 goals in 15 games is pretty bad considering they scored 21 in the first five. 

Also shocking that Arsenal haven't scored yet. 

As for Liverpool... Seeing that scoreline makes me wanna cry. Seems like Hodgsons time is up.


----------



## Joel

Being shit is certainly not fun. I've never seen such a bad run from us. And this includes pre-Abramovich.

But what are you going to do? Just got keep hoping the team makes a big turn around soon.


----------



## Kenny

Same horrible away performance again. I told you Nige that you guys would win. I don't see Hodsgon doing much different for the next half, clueless fuck he is. This is beyond depressing, fuck life.


----------



## TIP Punk

Losing to Blackburn


----------



## Kenny

Hopefully Arsenal win against Man City. Can't see us coming back against Blackburn really.


----------



## Kazz

Leon Best hat-trick! 4-0!


----------



## TIP Punk

Loving it


----------



## Kazz

No longer 4-0... it's 5-0! Lovenkrands!


----------



## TIP Punk

3 0 bburn joke!!


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> Being shit is certainly not fun. I've never seen such a bad run from us. And this includes pre-Abramovich.
> 
> But what are you going to do? Just got keep hoping the team makes a big turn around soon.


Now you see what us Liverpool fans go through pretty much all the time -_-. 

In other news West Ham are getting destroyed.



TheIrishProdigy™;9202734 said:


> 3 0 bburn joke!!


You have got to be fucking kidding me :cuss:


----------



## Magsimus

LEON BEST.

5-0 to the toon.

Edit: Can't think of anything better for my 6,000th post.


----------



## Kazz

So, who'll be first to go? Avram Grant, Carlo Ancelotti or Roy Hodgson?


----------



## TIP Punk

All 3 before end of week, I guarendamn tee it


----------



## CGS

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> All 3 before end of week, I guarendamn tee it


Co-signed.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal/City draw.
Chelsea lose against the bottom side.
Liverpool losing 3-1 and Gerrard misses a penalty late on.

Oh, what a night! :lmao


----------



## nate_h

Utter shite. That's the end of Houlliers reign. Hope to god we can get Jol. Probably won't fancy it though.


----------



## TIP Punk

You could have Hodgson


----------



## nate_h

Haha, probably do a better job then Gerard


----------



## haribo

Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal/City draw.
> Chelsea lose against the bottom side.
> Liverpool losing 3-1 and Gerrard misses a penalty late on.
> 
> Oh, what a night! :lmao


And Spurs losing. I can't remember a night where every one of all rivals drop points.


----------



## Melvis

Manchester United fans must be having parties everywhere, dear me.

Did have a good chuckle at Liverpool, though, especially after seeing that Gerrard missed a penalty too. Where's Nige, he must be a happy bunny right about now.


----------



## nate_h

Even though its great to win, must feel horrible being a Newcastle fan tonight, Mike Ashley must think he's some kind of football god.


----------



## TIP Punk

Delighted Spurs lost

Nige has hit a night club at this stage


----------



## The Monster

Did anyone else see the info bar on bottom screen during Arsenal/Man City game were had something like this going across bottom of TV screen 

"Newcastle 4-0 West Ham Best Hat Trick" ..... Yeah wait what? Then flashed away. Didn’t have words Leon in front of Best, thinking well that’s one heck claim but then looked up it, & its name, been one of those days.

Man City lack of ambition is something I would question about them as serious League Title Challengers, don’t mind 4-3-3 approach or the fact sit back but still very negative, no real threat, know missing Silva but playing Jo there ahead of Adam Johnson baffles me. Find it really odd that Man City Owners & club want top 4 totally get that but no reason to not push on move for League Title challengers. I don’t believe Man City will ever be League Title winners while play this way in big games, not 4-3-3 mean such a negative style, they just brought in Dzeko natural goal scorer but someone that needs service or someone around him to do something good with, but what point of him if you don’t get players around him, cos he will score in this league & big games having a natural goal scorer will only help you but such players are only as good as players around who provide such great service, & while you play that deep with that lack of willingness to get forward basically you might as well not even play CF.

I keep bouncing between Man City as serious League Title chasers & not being so, I keep thinking long as Man City win games away & home to bottom 10 teams & around that area then be right up there then I think of games against top half teams pushing for Europe & I'm not convinced, sure Man City will feel playing for & a point tonight will be a good result against another big side so maybe its a harsh comment however some may disagree with me but I think wins against big sides is way of winning League title, not saying you cant sit deep & play such deep game in big games as you can but still you want to have so sort of cutting edge & attacking threat to win big games & don’t believe Manchester City do, not something that cant be sorted out, but not happened in other big games before tonight game vs Arsenal so not sure if that change in next big game Man City Play.

Anyway Great day of results for us, gives us some space up the top with 2 games in hand as well all of which at beginning of Jan 2011, Spurs are atm of writing losing 2-1 to Everton away & Chelsea have lost away to Wolves 1-0, & as said Man City drawn with Arsenal 0-0, so all in all as it stands an very awesome day for us.

Didn’t play all that great yestoday, but what did like was that we did have Nani back & can see how big player he is for us now, also Chris Smalling looks bit of a steal, his still raw & did think in summer his one for future, like look of lad, look so cool its untrue & likes to play out of back with passing like Rio does sure having Vidic around you & learning with him & Rio week in week out also helps to. We did look sloppy during Stoke Goal but we did step it up a gear afterwards but then cooled off again after Nani goal (Which btw how much power did he get with his weaker foot from ball hardly moving or spinning with such little back lift to? When Nani catches them ball goes bit like a missile). Bit worried about performance levels were not all that great during whole 90 mins versus Stoke but after WBA game we did a professional job over Stoke & only thing that mattered was getting the 3 points which we did, think need do alot better in next League Game when I believe were away to Spurs at WHL on Super Sunday live on Sky Sports in 11 days time.

If anyone wondering MotD is on BBC1 at 10:45PM for anyone wanting highlights in the UK.


----------



## CGS

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> You could have Hodgson


Funny thing is he would probably do well for them :no:


----------



## TIP Punk

Its is easy, they get a team talk from a guy whose mentality is to work hard and hussle and hopefully we come top half. They go out, dont give a shit, lose and are not afraid to face Hodgson after the match. He has no auhtority of any use at the club


----------



## Kenny

Fucking pathetic. Told ya Nige, congrats lad. Please sack Hodsgon, he's out of his depth it's unbelievable. Get rid of some players too.


----------



## nate_h

Managerial casualties is going to be plentyful this week.


----------



## Kenny

nate_h said:


> Managerial casualties is going to be plentyful this week.


Hopefully. Somehow I see Hodsgon still being there. Our owners haven't showed any different as of yet. The commentators were fucking pathetic with some of their comments also. It seems Hodgson can do wrong, and is the wonderchild for the media.


----------



## Kazz

Can't wait for MotD tonight! Newcaslte's 5-0 over West Ham, 16 goals and 4 red cards overall, and some incredible results. I think a few cold ones from the fridge is on the cards too! 

Oh, and I guess you can add Houllier to that last of managers on the chopping block.


----------



## nate_h

SkySports basically have a wankfest when it comes to sticking up for Hodgson.


----------



## Kenny

nate_h said:


> SkySports basically have a wankfest when it comes to sticking up for Hodgson.


It's fucking pathetic. Hard to watch a match with an absolute wankfest going on. Hodgson is clueless, and shows that when he's on the sideline. 90+ minutes of rubbing his chin.


----------



## TIP Punk

Kazz mate what times MOTD on at ? Hodgson can go suck on one


----------



## CGS

MOTD is on at 10:45 for those interested 

And as for Hodgeson I think sympathy is slowly starting to run out for him. Even though Benetiz did leave him with a bad squad he hasn't done anything to really improve it and he is clearly out of his depth here. It does take time but it just looks like we are going from worse to worse.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Leave Hodgson alone. The man is doing a fine job.
Keep up the good work Roy, haters gonna hate :side:.


----------



## nate_h

Hah, some Villa fans think we can simply go and get Coyle now. Dream the fuck on. Bolton are miles better than us.


----------



## The Monster

Liverpool next game is away to us in FA CUP at OT, then back to League action with Blackpool away then Everton at Anfeild on Sunday in Merseyside derby, 3 big games for the club & for Hodgson as well...maybe if still there anyway.

Chelsea fall from League winners last season to 5th in League now is something Ive already highlighted, it not blip. Very serious questions are hanging over Chelsea head, as it stands there 9 points off us in 1st & we have 2 games in hands with 1 of them of course vs us at the Bridge in March, but atm think Chelsea search for League Title this season being taken out of their hands, such a big gap with as said time again not biggest squad with to many problems around club atm suggest to me they don’t look like being in the hunt for League title this season & may find themselves in scrap for 4th Champions League spot more then anything though & with Sunderland winning they gap between them in 6th & Chelsea in 5th is just 2 points, i said that gap getting smaller around Chelsea/Bolton game & should be looking over shoulder with worried faces if they fall any harder didnt think would as keep thinking Chelsea step it up you know but not happened, though may be to quick to write them off at the start Jan but take an awesome effort from Chelsea to get back up with us at the top of League imo, Carlo may now swtich focus on winning Champions League this season, as more realistic target more so with on paper easiest tie in last 16 matches.



The Monster said:


> Did anyone else see the info bar on bottom screen during Arsenal/Man City game were had something like this going across bottom of TV screen
> 
> "Newcastle 4-0 West Ham Best Hat Trick" ..... Yeah wait what? Then flashed away. Didn’t have words Leon in front of Best, thinking well that’s one heck claim but then looked up it, & its name, been one of those days.
> 
> Man City lack of ambition is something I would question about them as serious League Title Challengers, don’t mind 4-3-3 approach or the fact sit back but still very negative, no real threat, know missing Silva but playing Jo there ahead of Adam Johnson baffles me. Find it really odd that Man City Owners & club want top 4 totally get that but no reason to not push on move for League Title challengers. I don’t believe Man City will ever be League Title winners while play this way in big games, not 4-3-3 mean such a negative style, they just brought in Dzeko natural goal scorer but someone that needs service or someone around him to do something good with, but what point of him if you don’t get players around him, cos he will score in this league & big games having a natural goal scorer will only help you but such players are only as good as players around who provide such great service, & while you play that deep with that lack of willingness to get forward basically you might as well not even play CF.
> 
> I keep bouncing between Man City as serious League Title chasers & not being so, I keep thinking long as Man City win games away & home to bottom 10 teams & around that area then be right up there then I think of games against top half teams pushing for Europe & I'm not convinced, sure Man City will feel playing for & a point tonight will be a good result against another big side so maybe its a harsh comment however some may disagree with me but I think wins against big sides is way of winning League title, not saying you cant sit deep & play such deep game in big games as you can but still you want to have so sort of cutting edge & attacking threat to win big games & don’t believe Manchester City do, not something that cant be sorted out, but not happened in other big games before tonight game vs Arsenal so not sure if that change in next big game Man City Play.
> 
> Anyway Great day of results for us, gives us some space up the top with 2 games in hand as well all of which at beginning of Jan 2011, Spurs are atm of writing losing 2-1 to Everton away & Chelsea have lost away to Wolves 1-0, & as said Man City drawn with Arsenal 0-0, so all in all as it stands an very awesome day for us.
> 
> Didn’t play all that great yestoday, but what did like was that we did have Nani back & can see how big player he is for us now, also Chris Smalling looks bit of a steal, his still raw & did think in summer his one for future, like look of lad, look so cool its untrue & likes to play out of back with passing like Rio does sure having Vidic around you & learning with him & Rio week in week out also helps to. We did look sloppy during Stoke Goal but we did step it up a gear afterwards but then cooled off again after Nani goal (Which btw how much power did he get with his weaker foot from ball hardly moving or spinning with such little back lift to? When Nani catches them ball goes bit like a missile). Bit worried about performance levels were not all that great during whole 90 mins versus Stoke but after WBA game we did a professional job over Stoke & only thing that mattered was getting the 3 points which we did, think need do alot better in next League Game when I believe were away to Spurs at WHL on Super Sunday live on Sky Sports in 11 days time.
> 
> *If anyone wondering MotD is on BBC1 at 10:45PM for anyone wanting highlights in the UK*



^^^^



TheIrishProdigy™;9202945 said:


> Kazz mate what times MOTD on at ? Hodgson can go suck on one


----------



## united_07

Perfect night of football :lmao

Keep Roy At Pool (or just at least till sunday!)


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

united_07 said:


> Perfect night of football :lmao


This, well a perfect 2 days of Football. Birmingham beating Blackpool in amazing match, Villa losing and ending up in the relegation zone, West Brom losing, and Wolves beating Chelsea (I hate Wolves but at least it put Villa in the bottom 3).

Top west midlands team in the table (Stoke don't count as West Midlands), having played a game less than all of them.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Man City were so negative ffs. We just couldn't get any luck today. Just kept hitting the woodwork.


----------



## nate_h

A 0-0 is first on MOTD. Great.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

nate_h said:


> A 0-0 is first on MOTD. Great.


Yeah, because it was hyped up as a big game, i bet you any money Blackpool vs Birmingham is last.


----------



## nate_h

Will be one of the last few cause it was yesterday. For some reason no matter how bad the games, they'll put the ones that were on today on first.


----------



## Magsimus

nate_h said:


> Even though its great to win, must feel horrible being a Newcastle fan tonight, Mike Ashley must think he's some kind of football god.


Nope, it feels excellent. Couldn't care less about fat Ashley and what he thinks of himself. Plus we were hammering teams before he brought in Pardew (Villa, Sunderland).

Nile 'Power' Ranger had one of the worst misses I've seen in years too.


----------



## elo

Old Gold


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chris Who-ton?


----------



## Nige™

Melvisboy said:


> Where's Nige, he must be a happy bunny right about now.





TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Nige has hit a night club at this stage


Don't do clubs anymore but we picked up some Perroni on the way back from the game that I wasn't even going to this morning and watched it again on Football First.

So chuffed it's unreal. We're going to lose games like we did at Sunderland playing the way we do now, but we we're going to score too and win a fair few. Olsson & Hoillet were great tonight, Hoillet in particular, and they ripped Glen Johnson a new arsehole. How that guy is the England right-back I don't know. He can't defend for shit. He didn't know where to be for the first goal.

To see so many youngsters in there like Olsson & Hoillet, then Jones, Morris & Hanley is great. They're all looking like they deserve to be there, and that was the best Hoillet has played tonight. He's got the confidence to run at defenders as well as the pace & ability. We've needed someone like him for ages.

It got a bit nervy towards the end when Salgado brought down Gerrard. I wonder if Stevie G is regretting choosing to switch ends after the coin toss now. He probably would've tucked it away if there weren't a load of our fans jeering him behind the goal. As soon as he blasted that over, so was the game.

I feel sorry for Hodgson. I did when we sacked him but it's clear he hasn't got a great squad to go with the expectation the Liverpool fans have. If you take Gerrard & Torres out of the team, you've got a bottom half team. Lucas, Ngog, Konchesky in particular are a joke, and the likes of Johnson & Cole didn't look up for it at all. Liverpool are in a position that they should be with the players they have. To expect them to be challenging for Europe is unrealistic to say the least.


----------



## nate_h

Alot of Liverpool FC based twitter accounts think Hodgson has been sacked. Press conference in the morning or something. Well its only a matter of time..


----------



## Destiny

Nige™ said:


> I feel sorry for Hodgson. I did when we sacked him but it's clear he hasn't got a great squad to go with the expectation the Liverpool fans have. If you take Gerrard & Torres out of the team, you've got a bottom half team. Lucas, Ngog, Konchesky in particular are a joke, and the likes of Johnson & Cole didn't look up for it at all. Liverpool are in a position that they should be with the players they have. To expect them to be challenging for Europe is unrealistic to say the least.


I dont feel sorry for him at all. When we lost to Wolves at home just recently, eight of the eleven players that played, were part of beating Real Madrid 4-0 couple years ago in the champions league. He's tactics are just terrible. I believe he can manage a team like Blackburn/Fulham/Stoke but cant manage a team like Liverpool. Its time to go before he causes any more damage.


----------



## TIP Punk

Feel sorry for us F*** Roy!! He is getting paid


----------



## nate_h

I can only presume Kenny will get the job.

I was surprised that Kenny is 59..thought he'd be about the same age as Hodgson. Maybe should give him the job on a contract for a while instead of being a stop gap.


----------



## TIP Punk

Might as well put King Kenny in charge


----------



## Medo

*I like the way that everything is going fine for Man United 

Congrats for Liverpool btw :lmao*


----------



## Kiz

Glad we got a draw out of Arsenal. They're still quite the dangerous team, so not losing to top teams is why we're in contention. However, we need more confidence in attack, surprised we played defensively and weren't carved up by Arsenal's passing.

0-0 draw > 3-0 loss.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Man City's defensive nature in big games has been annoying. It started out very promising early, but overall a dull draw. Sagna and Zabaletta getting sent off was the most entertaining bit for me.

Chelsea are just so horrible. Nightmare. Title is already off, now it looks like we won't see Champions League next season either. Who isn't gonna beat us at this rate? I don't even see a comeback. Probably gonna be a no buy January window, an Ancelotti sacking, and a 6th or 7th place finish at this rate.


----------



## Kiz

playing bore draws > losing to wolves son.


----------



## elo

Kiz said:


> playing bore draws > losing to wolves son.


We've beaten Citeh as well....


----------



## Kiz

never said we havent, obviously prefering a draw.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Kiz said:


> playing bore draws > losing to wolves son.


Bitch.

We're gonna lose to everyone now anyways. Probably an FA Cup elimination this weekend.


----------



## Mikey Damage

BORING BORING CITY.

That was a shit result. Fucking United are going to walk with the league.


----------



## elo

Mikey Damage said:


> BORING BORING CITY.
> 
> That was a shit result. *Fucking United are going to walk with the league*.


I think Citeh are still a good bet, United have 10 away fixtures at the likes of Chelsea, Liverpool, (seem to be OK at home against big clubs) Arsenal and Spurs. (who are coming up next) United have been far from convincing on the road against the smaller clubs, could be signs it'll be a struggle against the bigger ones.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Fuck City.

Taking the ball to the corner flag, in injury time AT 0-0!!!

FUCK OFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!


----------



## asdfghjkl2011

good point for city considering they were without silva and balotelli, defended well all night especially kompany and toure

ps delighted for phil brown getting the preston job one of the good guys in football


----------



## Destiny

> Fun Fact of the day: _Did you know... Dalglish has won more trophies than Hodgson has won away games in all his time managing English sides?_


................


----------



## Joel

Kiz said:


> playing bore draws > losing to wolves son.


Being champions > Being... well... being nothing.

Although we are shit champions this time around :sad:


----------



## CGS

Destiny said:


> ................


:no: 

I Reckon he will stay for the next few weeks. If we lose to Man U & Everton he will be gone for sure.


----------



## TIP Punk

I think he is gone Sunday night regardless. Not goin to sack him and have no manager for Sunday. thats why still there ?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hodgson has been poor and all that but can that really excuse the performances of Johnson, Konchesky, Lucas and especially Torres? Who has been an absolute fucking disgrace for months.
His attitude stinks, he has no bit of fight in him. As much as I don't like Gerrard at least he's trying to have a go. Players need to be criticised too, and not just Poulsen and Konchesky.


----------



## CGS

Yeah No doubt the players need stick as well but it just seems as if they don't seem to care and Hodgeson doesn't seem to be able to be firm with them. It seems like they just wanna go out, get their money and go. Same with Hodgeson tbh.


----------



## Renegade™

Lucas has always been a bit shite tho, he was very good against Chelsea earlier this season but apart from that, I think he's a stinker. It also baffles me that Agger is benched for Krygiakos (sp?) and that poor man's Vidic in Martin Skrtel coz they're both utter gash. Skrtel showed some promise when he first moved over but that's all but disappeared.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Joe Cole too, laughably bad.


----------



## Razor King

Torres is just waiting for the exit door. He's just waiting, while doing some playing. That's it.


----------



## Renegade™

Cole was pretty awesome till he had that long injury layoff, and since he came back, he wasn't the same without his pace.


----------



## Joel

Last I heard of Joe Cole was that he is as good as Messi.

That Gerrard. Always been one for comedy.


----------



## Henry Hill

Silent Alarm said:


> Joe Cole too, laughably bad.


Joe Cole has always been laughably bad. Used to crack me up when the English press kept on insisting that he start for Chelsea and England. 

Very dissapointed in Mancini's tactics yday - at the end of the day you are not going to win a league title by playing for draws so why not go for it? They have enough quality attacking players to be dangerous against anyone. As it stands United have got this in the bag - can't see Chelsea making a comeback now.


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> Hodgson has been poor and all that but can that really excuse the performances of Johnson, Konchesky, Lucas and especially Torres? Who has been an absolute fucking disgrace for months.
> His attitude stinks, he has no bit of fight in him. As much as I don't like Gerrard at least he's trying to have a go. Players need to be criticised too, and not just Poulsen and Konchesky.


Torres' body language last night was disgraceful. He just didn't seem to give a shit. To say he was strolling around the pitch would be an understatement. He's such a stroppy git as well. When things don't go his way, he just acts like a spoiled brat and gives up trying.


----------



## Liam Miller

Yeah Torres looked shocking from what i seen as did Johnson and Joe.

City are so defensive, i was bored out of my brains watching that crap.


----------



## Nige™

WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah Torres looked shocking from what i seen as did *Johnson* and Joe.


He was awful. If he got a rating of '0' today in the papers for his performance last night he should consider himself fortunate. His positioning for the first goal was all over the place, and then for Benjani's second he & Skrtel both got dicked easily by Hoillet. To be fair, it was a nice touch from Junior, but Johnson just let him go.

It just looks like Cole's confidence has gone. He looked like he was at least trying last night, but Johnson was awful as I've seen anyone in a long time.


----------



## CGS

Johnson has already made it clear that he doesn't really wanna be here anymore so thats why he's probably just gotten lazy as hell. As for Torres like someone said it seems as if he is just waiting for the exit door.


----------



## TIP Punk

I thought Cole did alright he was trying to get them going the whole match ??


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'll take Joe Cole back at this point. That Joe Cole/Benayoun switch has been horrible for both sides. Joe Cole started off suspended, then injured, and is now crap. And Benayoun is gone for god know's how long.


----------



## The Monster

Rockhead said:


> I'll take Joe Cole back at this point. That Joe Cole/Benayoun switch has been horrible for both sides. Joe Cole started off suspended, then injured, and is now crap. And Benayoun is gone for god know's how long.


Mid April I believe is when Yossi is meant to return for Chelsea.

Speaking of injured players Man Utd news, Valencia is back in training I believe & is about 5-6 weeks away from a 1st team action again which mean he be back around by my calculations the Manchester City game at Old Trafford on the 11th of February, which will be awesome as imo we & I have missed seeing Valencia on the RW this season, though Nani done superb there im not saying that but I was really excited this season to see our wing play with Antonio RW & Nani LW this season & we still can see it when he comes back. 

Liverpool up next in FA CUP, I am unsure on a few things both of which are player related, are Rooney & Scholes still out & for how much longer & if return to face Liverpool this weekend.

Think we will line up 4-4-2 & be fairly strong starting 11, cant see SAF wanting a repeat of last years 3rd round defeat at home to Leeds, so think SAF say its big game regardless of league standings, Liverpool will be up for this, well at least I would expect so, know alot of players didn’t look all that bothered (AKA didn’t show any real fight & heart) vs Blackburn but it would be a huge worry for Liverpool fans, board, owners, manager & club as whole if didn’t show any heart vs Us at OT in FA CUP at weekend which is also a good distraction to have away from League.

VDS

Rafael Rio/Vidic Evra

Nani Carrick/Ando Giggs

Berbatov/Hernandez

Don’t Think Scholes play either way as been out since Mid Nov & that injury pulled hamstring, cant see SAF putting him back in straight away in such a game & that’s of course if fit & with Ando & Carrick started on bench vs Stoke mid week think says all need to know.

Went for that CF pairing up top as both in form, in goals, doing well & think both seem to have real nice understanding when play together, though can be argued that Rooney may come in if fit for Berbatov as I can see SAF giving him a bit of a rest & go to the bench. Or if Rooney still out & SAF feels Berbatov needs rest & can go to bench & someone who he can bring on I would be shocked to see Owen partner Chicha up top from the start.

Either way I think rest sorts itself our starting 11 wise as does the shape of team, SAF will prob want team to do business from start, SAF wont change his view this is still a big game & treat it as 1, he of course want to win it more so after last year 3rd round lose & sure the fans & players will be up for it to.


----------



## Kenny

You could field your 4th string side and probaly still beat us.


----------



## Silent Alarm

BREAKING NEWS: Roy has been sacked.










Roy Keane, that is.






Problem Liverpool fans? :trollface


----------



## nate_h

Being an Ipswich fan on the side as I'm from Suffolk, it's good news. It just didn't work for him at Ipswich. Fuck knows who they can get in now. Maybe Hughton.


----------



## Kiz

Silent Alarm said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Roy has been sacked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Keane, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem Liverpool fans? :trollface


at least they now have a replacement to go to.


----------



## nate_h

Wayne Bridge to us on loan. (Villa)

Hmm..can't be any worse than Warnock I presume.


----------



## TIP Punk

Would rather Keane then Hodgson


----------



## Magsimus

Hope to see some of the young players against Stevenage at the weekend. Definately should be resting our key players considering our next league game is at the SoL. Really hoping Carroll is back for that one, probably the most important game left in the season for the fans.

I'd expect guys like Ferguson, Ranger (still can't believe that miss), Perch, Krul and Vukic for the FA Cup tie. As long as we avoid getting firmly embarrased I'll be happy. 

Hope Hughton gets that Ipswich job btw.


----------



## Razor King

Spurs *need to* beat ManU. *Need to.*

Make it more exciting! At this rate, ManU will sleepwalk the title.

And, Chelsea should focus more on the Champions League and to a lesser extent, the FA cup now. The Champions League is still a possibility. Premier League seems out of the sight for Chelsea.

Man City just held back itself and Arsenal. If one of the two had won, at least, the gap would have reduced. Mancini made it easier for Sir Alex.

Come on Tottenham!!!!

Edit:

Hats off to Sir Alex, btw. It's HIM--not the players--who is making ManU contest for the "Invincibles" title. Arsene, better make a note of that.


----------



## Renegade™

I would love for us to win the FA Cup this season, it's been quite a while since we did it last (03/04).


----------



## Kenny

I would love for us to win an away game. :side: 

or any game :side:


----------



## Joel

Razor King said:


> And, Chelsea should focus more on the Champions League and to a lesser extent, the FA cup now. The Champions League is still a possibility. Premier League seems out of the sight for Chelsea.


Hopefully we are knocked out of the FA Cup. So then we will just have the Champions League to look at. The league is gone, what we need to do in that is make sure we don't finish outside of the top 5.

I'm 99% sure we won't win the Champions League, but we have to try our hardest in that competition, because that is all we have left. And it's still the "big one" that our club needs to win. Each year we get knocked out, the harder it hurts.


----------



## united_07

> Forget the heroics of José Mourinho and Sir Alex Ferguson, or the genius of Carlo Ancelotti, Arsène Wenger has been the world’s best manager over the past decade – and it’s official.
> The Arsenal boss topped a table complied by the ‘International Football Federation of History & Statistics’ (IFFHS) – an organisation recognised by FIFA.
> The 61-year-old, whose team have not won any silverware in six years, earned 156 points while Ferguson was second (148) and Real Madrid’s Mourinho followed in third (135).


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...anager-past-decade-trophy-hes-won-years.html?

:lmao what a joke, he hasnt won anything for 6 years


----------



## CGS

:lmao 

How the hell he won it ahead of Ferguson or Mourhino is beyond me.


----------



## [email protected]

united_07 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...anager-past-decade-trophy-hes-won-years.html?
> 
> :lmao what a joke, he hasnt won anything for 6 years


Now he has. 

Seriously, this is weird!


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao

Another joke of an award, why am I not surprised?


----------



## Kiz

dzeko completed his move here today for 27 mil.

looking forward to seeing him and Tevez up front, hopefully Mancini changes with that and puts super mario on the right wing with silva on the left.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Tevez, Balotelli, Dzeko, Adebayor, Jo, Santa Cruz.
Who goes? Adebayor is a definite I'd say, Santa Cruz as well I suppose.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah I think Santa Cruz goes as well.

Pretty excited about United/Liverpool tomorrow, although I'm pretty sure United get a victory.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Adebayor and Santa Cruz are the names I'm reading.


----------



## Kiz

yeah, cruz and adebayor will go, jo seems to be content starting playing some europe games, a couple of league games and just raking in his wage.


----------



## Renegade™

Yeah Santa Cruz and Adebayor are certain to go, Jo is good backup and doesn't seem to mind being just that. However this will surely mean Mancini has to change his 4-5-1 formation to fit both Dzeko and Tevez, perhaps he'll drop that passenger Barry and leave Toure and De Jong in central midfield.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Probably need to keep Jo in case of injuries and whatnot.

Thank fucking goodness they'll drop the 4-3-2-1. Just horrible to watch.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Early start, on a Saturday.

sucks

as long as we hammer those brummie muppets it'll be worth it


----------



## Kenny

as much as i hate the bastard, Ferguson should've won that award, or tied with Mourinhio. wenger hasn't won a trophy for 6 years, and has never won the champions league. a feat that should come into play.


----------



## haribo

Bye Woy. Shame you didn't make it to tomorrow's match.


----------



## Kiz

woy woy woy woy. woy woy woy woy. woy woy woy, good bye.


----------



## Nige™

Dalglish in charge until the end of the season.:lmao

The guy's not managed for over 10 years. Risky move!


----------



## Kenny

Glad he's fucking gone. As much as I love Kenny (obviously), don't know if it'll work or not. Hopefully it does. Shitting bricks for tomorrow


----------



## united_07

Damn, a team normally always plays well the first match after a managers been sacked


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck. Dog-leash is the perfect fella to fire Liverpool up for tomorrow. It's going to be a lot more tricky now.

Mission accomplished Agent Roy. Fantastic work, you should be proud .


----------



## TIP Punk

Passion and love for the club!!

Gerrard's idol.

Cya Roy just not good enuf


----------



## Melvis

Shiiiiiiit. I didn't realise Leeds versus Arsenal is about to start. C'MON LEEDS *runs downstairs*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Liverpool better do something right and win today. 


EDIT- WTF, isn't the Pool/United game on today?

Great woke up early for nothing!


----------



## CGS

Oh shit just came home from the morning to find out that Roy left. FUCK YEAH !!


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rockhead said:


> Liverpool better do something right and win today.
> 
> 
> EDIT- WTF, isn't the Pool/United game on today?
> 
> Great woke up early for nothing!


Do something right yourself. 

Yeah, not liking our chances against Man U tomorrow. Don't like our chances against anyone these days though tbh.


----------



## CGS

And leeds take the lead. Would be a pretty big upset to say the least if thugs stay like this.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Leeds can make headlines again like last year if they hold on. Don't know about it though, because Arsenal are pressing them to death right now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

C'mon Leeds, hold on.

Ugh, excuse me while I take a shower.


----------



## CGS

Too good to be true . Nice drama though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Phil Dowd was desperate to bail them out, fat cunt :side:.


----------



## Jordo

I think he is going to do a alan shearer


----------



## haribo

Jordo said:


> I think he is going to do a alan shearer


Get them relegated? Just too good to be true.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

BkB Hulk said:


> Do something right yourself.
> 
> Yeah, not liking our chances against Man U tomorrow. Don't like our chances against anyone these days though tbh.


Fox Soccer Channel actually had the Liverpool/United and City game advertised for today. Then they changed it this morning to Sunday. They failed. :no:

Not anything great in the FA Cup today, apart from Sunderland's elimination I guess.

Newcastle also on the verge of elimination. Down to ten and 2 goals down.


----------



## Team Technical

Looking forward to the Liverpool-United match tomorrow.


----------



## asdfghjkl2011

hate the fa cup its shit nowadays, only gonna watch united pool the rest dont interest me in the slightest have no time for watching shit matches with reserve teams out!!


----------



## CGS

Oh Boy....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9351043.stm

Well... At least he was honest I guess.


----------



## Melvis

Chain Gang solider said:


> Oh Boy....
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9351043.stm


YOU LITTLE FUCKER. 

^^ Oh the irony of him being honest after NOT being honest in the game by diving. Bloody hell Theo.


----------



## Magsimus

Chain Gang solider said:


> Oh Boy....
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9351043.stm
> 
> Well... At least he was honest I guess.


Well that wasn't very bright.

Anyone see the fan punch a Stevenage player in the face in the post match celebrations? We lost to concentrate on the league btw.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Theo: ''I dived to win a penalty''

15 seconds later, Theo: ''I'm not that type of player''

Erm....what?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

He's a moron for coming out and saying it. I was watching on a crappy stream, so I didn't catch the dive. This sucks more balls, because Arsenal clearly should have been eliminated today.

If Chelsea can't win tomorrow, we should just be relegated to League Two. Pretty sure we will win, but this stupid run of shit form is neverending.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Can't think of many instances at all of Theo diving before, and the "dive" in question was after he was fouled legit. He just made a meal of it. 

Don't like the Arse, but 100% fair play to him.


----------



## #dealwithit

I think Theo needs to figure out what a dive is. He didn't dive. Diving is feining a foul when there was none. What he did was exaggerating/drawing attention to a foul. Not the most sporting of actions, however it was a foul, and penalty was the right call, so it's not the worst thing in the world. We should have had a penner moments before that anyway, so anyone begrudging us getting a draw out of the game is just bitter.

Theo really has made himself look stupid with his whole confession. He'd have been much better off not saying anything.


----------



## united_07

apparently there is no Rooney or Van der sar today for united. Which is a bit worrying.

edit: also evans might be playing:argh:


----------



## CGS

Lineups 

Liverpool: Reina, Aurelio, Kelly, Agger, Skrtel, Meireles, Lucas, Maxi, Kuyt, Gerrard, Torres. 

Subs: Gulacsi, Kyrgiakos, Wilson, Shelvey, Poulsen, Ngog, Babel.

Manchester United: Kuszczak; Rafael, Ferdinand, J.Evans, Evra; Nani, Carrick, Fletcher, Giggs; Berbatov Chicharito. 

Subs: Lindegaard, Owen, Anderson, Smalling, Fabio, Obertan, Gibson.


----------



## TIP Punk

We have it now


----------



## KingKicks

Chain Gang solider said:


> Manchester United: Kuszczak; Rafael, Ferdinand, *J.Evans*, Evra; Nani, Carrick, Fletcher, Giggs; Berbatov Chicharito.
> 
> Subs: Lindegaard, Owen, Anderson, Smalling, Fabio, Obertan, Gibson.


Oh great...


----------



## Silent Alarm

Evans?.....


NOOOO! NOOOO! FUCKING NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think 2-1 United. Hope I'm wrong.

Very soft penalty. Come on.


----------



## CGS

What the fuck. 30 seconds in. Damn diving Berbatov.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Penalty after 31 seconds :lmao 1-0 United!


----------



## Shock

Dive or not, serves them right for sacking ROY


----------



## Vader

Theo Walcott, diving cunt.

Dimitar Berbatov, diving genius.

Swear I'm not biased.


----------



## Melvis

Two dives in two days. :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Agger was stupid enough to throw a leg out in the box and there was contact. Definite penalty.


----------



## Vader

Hopefully Berba knows the rules of diving; Rule #2 - Don't admit it.


----------



## reDREDD

Why the hell did walcott admit it?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Alright game over.

Chelsea game on soon at least.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gerrard off!!! WOOOOO!!! Dirty cunt.


----------



## CGS

You have got to be kidding me...........


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao Gerrard. Deserved red card, two feet studs up and he's jumped into it, can't see how anyone can argue it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Oh please Liverpool fans, you can't excuse that. Jumping in, two feet, studs showing. Ridiculous tackle.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah an awful tackle. I would have sent him off as well. This is a horrible first game for a new manager.


----------



## Vader

Wasn't a penalty, definite red though. Cannot stand Gerrard, he's up there with Terry for the horrible bastard of the league award. 

EDIT: After hearing what Diouf did yesterday, Gerrard and Terry might be cunts but they'll never be as big of a cunt as that dickhead.


----------



## Joel

Silent Alarm said:


> Agger was stupid enough to throw a leg out in the box and there was contact. Definite penalty.


No it was not a "definite penalty". If Berbatov went down as soon as he got tocuhed, then fair enough. But he ran on proving that the touch barely hampered him, realised he was going no where, then decided to go down.

Don't act as though it was a trip or a clear hack.

The red card was a definite red though. You can't be lunging in like that.



RatedR13 said:


> Wasn't a penalty, definite red though. Cannot stand Gerrard, he's up there with Terry for the horrible bastard of the league award.


It was a debatable penalty. Wouldn't rule it out not being one. But to call it a "definite penalty" is daft.


----------



## EGame

Goodnight sweet Liverpool.


----------



## Rated Y2J

It wasn't a penalty, I can absolutely agree to that, but it was definitely a red card.


----------



## Vader

Joel said:


> No it was not a "definite penalty". If Berbatov went down as soon as he got tocuhed, then fair enough. But he ran on proving that the touch barely hampered him, realised he was going no where, then decided to go down.
> 
> Don't act as though it was a trip or a clear hack.
> 
> The red card was a definite red though. You can't be lunging in like that.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a debatable penalty. Wouldn't rule it out not being one. But to call it a "definite penalty" is daft.


I didn't say it was a penalty. Berbatov dived for it. I should probably have worded it/spaced it better but I meant Gerrard's foul was a definite red.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Damn, should've been 2-0 just before the break.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fair enough, debatable.


----------



## Medo

*Gerrard deserved the red card.*


----------



## CGS

Pretty bad half for us despite us playing our best football for a long while. Clearly wasn't a penalty in any case but I can agree with the sending off even though It was a bitch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Chelsea Line-Up: Chelsea: Cech, Bosingwa, Ivanovic, Terry, Van Aanholt, Ramires, McEachran, Lampard, Kalou, Anelka, Sturridge; subs: Hilario, Essien, Drogba, Malouda, Ferreira, Bruma, Kakuta

I don't think I've ever seen Van Aanholt play, so this is a first for me. Its a confident line-up. But then again we should come out with a victory today.


----------



## L.did3

Gerrard was a Red Card. Apart from the Gerrard tackle and the Berbatov dive 5 seconds after contact this has been a borring game. 

15 minutes until the Tractor boys plough up Chelski at Stamford bridge.


----------



## Joel

Rockhead said:


> Chelsea Line-Up: Chelsea: Cech, Bosingwa, Ivanovic, Terry, Van Aanholt, Ramires, McEachran, Lampard, Kalou, Anelka, Sturridge; subs: Hilario, Essien, Drogba, Malouda, Ferreira, Bruma, Kakuta
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen Van Aanholt play, so this is a first for me. Its a confident line-up. But then again we should come out with a victory today.


So sick of seeing Anelka's name. And Kalou for that matter. Dorgba and Malouda aren't in form either, but Anelka and Kalou are terrible, when the situation is bad.

Happy for Sturridge though. He should have started more games this season. At least give him a chance to show us what he can do. Especially since the main 4 are struggling.


----------



## EGame

Liverpool were decent, even if it was a loss. It's a step up for them. 

High hopes for Chelsea losing today, doesn't sound as impossible as it might seem.


----------



## CGS

Shame we lost despite that being one of our best displays in along while. It's a start though.

Also :lmao at Berbatov saying agger made him lose his balance and how he would never go down on purpose


----------



## Vader

RatedR13 said:


> Hopefully Berba knows the rules of diving; Rule #2 - Don't admit it.


He knows the rules  There was contact, after seeing it about 8 times, but it was very minimal and a harsh decision to give the penalty knowing it'd change the game. United were incredibly comfortable, never really looked like losing.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Couldn't find a stream for Chelsea, but apparently up 2-0 right now, with two back to back goals.


----------



## Rated Y2J

Yep, Chelsea are 2-0 up through Kalou and Sturridge.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Okay we are leading 3-0, probably safe to say we advance. The draw is going on right now, we've got Everton next. Gonna be a toughie.


----------



## Rated Y2J

We've got Southampton away. Wont be too easy but should get through, much rather a Southampton than a Chelsea, of course.

Some good match ups though. Unfortunately i'll miss the majority of them as i'll be at Wembley Arena watching TNA.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chelsea were never going to lose to Ipswich.

Southampton vs United
Everton vs Chelsea
Arsenal/Leeds vs Huddersfield


----------



## Nige™

2010 Fa Cup R3 - Villa (a)
2010 Carling Cup Semi Final - Villa
2010/11 Carling Cup R3 - Villa (a)
2011 FA Cup R4 - Villa (a)

Random draw?!


----------



## reDREDD

Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea were never going to lose to Ipswich.
> 
> Southampton vs United
> Everton vs Chelsea
> Arsenal/Leeds vs Huddersfield


There were doubts in my mind. Kinda depressing we got to that stage.

As for how we're playing, maybe the mistake was relying so much on the transfers and old guys that we ignored the great youth we have waiting. As I said before, sturridge is pure talent. Guys like him should be played more often and combined with lampard, terry, drogba.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Can't believe I'm missing the game. Another back to back minute goal. With Frank Lampard putting both in. 7-0. I wish this was a reflection of the team during the Premier League season, unfortunately no.


----------



## reDREDD

Rockhead said:


> Can't believe I'm missing the game. Another back to back minute goal. With Frank Lampard putting both in. 7-0. I wish this was a reflection of the team during the Premier League season, unfortunately no.


Its a start. Personally I never thought Id see a result better than 1-0 from chelsea for a while.


----------



## The Monster

Complete 4th Round Draw here, teams of the left are Home side, all games will be played 3 weeks from now on the 29th & 30th of Jan.

Torquay v Crawley Town or Derby

Watford v Brighton

Bolton v Wigan

Arsenal or Leeds v Huddersfield

Fulham v Spurs

Everton v Chelsea 

Southampton v Manchester Utd

Swansea v Leyton Orient

Burnley v Burton

Birmingham v Coventry

Doncaster or Wolves v Stoke or Cardiff

Notts County v Leicester or Manchester City

Stevenage v Reading

Aston Villa v Blackburn

West Ham v Nottingham Forest

Sheffield Wed v Wycombe or Hereford

Nice draw from us, Southampton are not that bad, good footballing side, wont be an easy game but none the less feel we should advance to the 5th Round.

I'm really looking forward to Everton vs Chelsea. Whisper it but Everton are my dark horses to win FA Cup this season or at least reach the final. Also want to see Fulham vs Spurs that could be interesting one, Mark Hughes may feel good cup win is needed so has making of real good London Derby game.

As for us, Liverpool didn’t offer alot attacking wise & we did a job on them, I don’t believe was pen, there is touch from Agger but is sleight touch & Dimi could stayed up but in today’s footballing world you told any touch hit the floor regardless of how much, i wouldn’t of gave it but im not ref.

As for the red card soon as i saw it i thought Gerrard went flying in but didn’t know how much connect was made if any at all then saw reply & yup red card, its jump, Gerrard foot off ground gets Carrick foot, no choice in my view, it silly challenge cos Carrick got no where to play ball in tight area on way gonna go is turn & backwards & if turns if Gerrard didn’t jump in Gerrard would of been right there, silly move from Liverpool caption & cos straight red his missing next 3 Liverpool games which are all in League, Blackpool away this Tuesday then take on Everton at Anfeild in 7 days time in the Merseyside derby then a week after that they travel to Wolves away, real tough next 3 games for them.

As for us we did the business didn’t do alot attacking but didn’t need to do alot defending wise either, we controlled the match & did look all that bothered, my MotM has to go to Rio, I’m so glad fit for us again & it show when back just how much better our Back 4 look, so clam, reads game so well, great positional sense. Also Johnny Evans of old returns looks the real deal today, he got confidence back, made some good interceptions & did nice few dribbles out back as well, SAF maybe pulling him out firing line since WHU Carling Cup game, came back & did really well, think having Rio along side him also helps.

Next up we go to Spurs at WHL in the League on Super Sunday, 7 days rest & it big game, i have heard Scholes not far away from return & could be back soon so maybe might play, its game feel may actually for 4-3-3 & Giggs doesn’t start as our wingers will have to track back Spurs wingers of Lennon & Bale on both sides, fullback for us pick itself so Rafael RB to man mark Bale again & Evra on other side to mark Lennon on RW. Might have to play Rooney LW Berba CF Nani RW on this one, its a game i think SAF would have loved to have played Park in & i would feel same way to.

VDS

Rafael Rio Vidic Evra

Fletch Carrick
Ando

Nani Berba Rooney

Maybe something like that or maybe Scholes starts instead of imo Fletch, otherwise think may be team & shape we go for. 

Also SAF has come out today & back tracked on his earlier statement about not buying anyone this Jan & is thinking of maybe getting in 1 new face this month. Lass Diarria of Real Madrid is being mentioned but think Jose has said he would like him to stay for at least the rest season but his not my pick as to whom SAF is maybe thinking of here, believe his talking about Sunderland Jordan Henderson, already spoken about him in this thread about how good he is, the potential he has & that SAF clearly likes him. Add fact we dont have someone whn Scholes not there who keep ball, not saying Henderson like Scholes in passing range sense but 1 thing Henderson does do is keep his head up & like to pass ball around & in fact he can play in times of need LW & RW as well, got cool head, got bags of energy, only 20, English, think SAF will want to get an eye on him no idea on price 13-16M be my guess. But could be wrong & go for someone else but think his name being one appear most of all since season started & there is clear interest in him & imo he do well at OT, & SAF know amount of teams wanting him may feel now best time to act, who knows though.


----------



## Joel

Will we be able to win two in a row now?

Edit: We're so bad now, that before if someone asked my above question, it was probably in relation to trophies. Now it's in relation to matches :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

Yesterday I found myself saying 'think we'll be able to beat ipswich?'

Dark times bro, dark times. We're all saying things we never thought we would. But atleast we won tonight.


----------



## STALKER

Looks like we have an easy 4th round game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I say start Sturridge next game. Can't be any worse than Kalou at this point.


----------



## reDREDD

Rockhead said:


> I say start Sturridge next game. Can't be any worse than Kalou at this point.


Im telling you man, sturridge has potential. Hes young, hes hungry, he manages to score well when given the chance, he adapts well to any situation.

I mean its not like we can get any worse.


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> Yesterday I found myself saying 'think we'll be able to beat ipswich?'
> 
> Dark times bro, dark times. We're all saying things we never thought we would. But atleast we won tonight.


Indeed. Let's just hope that at the end of the season we'll be able to look back on this and laugh.


----------



## united_07

Would have preferred a home game instead of away at southampton, but we still should comfortably win, as long as fergie doesn't decide to put out the reserves. I went down to southampton a few years ago with my other team, and their fans are twats, spent their whole time trying to start fights, then after the match they were throwing bricks and stones at the away coaches as we left.


----------



## TIP Punk

Nige™ said:


> 2010 Fa Cup R3 - Villa (a)
> 2010 Carling Cup Semi Final - Villa
> 2010/11 Carling Cup R3 - Villa (a)
> 2011 FA Cup R4 - Villa (a)
> 
> Random draw?!


Good re search but Villa are beatable anyway


----------



## Nige™

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Good re search but Villa are beatable anyway


No research needed. The moment Villa came out I knew we were next. We've lost all four of those cup games against them in the last year but have won all three league games.

Personally I don't give a flying fuck about any cup competition until the last 8 if we get that far. The league's the priority. Anything else is a distraction.

The United/Liverpool game was shocking today. Every big game they've played this season bar the Liverpool league game has been boring as hell, City away and Arsenal at home. To think we get called negative!


----------



## Team Technical

The Leicester-Man City match today were really entertaining.


----------



## Joel

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jan/09/ryan-babel-howard-webb-manchester-united-liverpool

Enjoy your ban, Babel.


----------



## reDREDD

Twitter: You dont fuck with that shit.

Fabregas got a similar warning a while ago didnt he?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:lmao

A stupid thing to do. Yeah you get frustrated with the loss, but come on. Common sense Babel.



> Meanwhile, Greater Manchester Police have confirmed that 15 arrests were made, believed to be largely Liverpool fans in relation to the smashing up of toilets in the away section of Old Trafford, and the damaging of seats


----------



## Silent Alarm

Classy bunch.


----------



## Magsimus

The Liverpool boys need to behave on twitter..

Glen Johnson's frustration at Liverpool's disappointing season has boiled over in a tirade against Paul Merson, the former Arsenal midfielder-turned-TV pundit, who had publicly questioned his attitude. Johnson hit back on Twitter, referring to Merson's addiction to alcohol, cocaine and gambling in the 1990s. ''Comments from alcoholic... drug-abusers are not really gonna upset me …'' he wrote. ''The only reason he's on that show is coz he gambled all his money away. The clown!''

http://www.caughtoffside.com/2011/0...in-twitter-rampage-against-clown-paul-merson/

Considering he's had a terrible season he should just take the criticism.


----------



## Melvis

Jeez, Dalglish is gonna have to confiscate Liverpool's computers at this rate. :no: You can't say shit like that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Take a look at a few tapes of your recent performances Johnson, you're in no position to call anyone a clown.

All this coming from a gobshite who was caught stealing a toilet seat from a B&Q. Christ, the mind boggles.
He should be able to spend more time on twitter now anyway because the way that Kelly fella played today should keep Johnson out of the side.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Despite the match being boring, United did perform well and their attacking was great. It was just a shame we couldn't get a second goal against a 10 man Liverpool side. However, to their credit, Liverpool defended well in the second half and did everything in their power to prevent us from getting a second.

A positive coming out of this was how well Johnny Evans played today. He seemed confident, he did some nice dribbling on the ball when he ran into the midfield and he had a good chance to score for us. He really shined today and I hope he can keep this up after his abysmal start to the season.

They gave Man of the Match to Berbatov but for me personally, Giggs was the Man of the Match. He showed he still has it with some of his runs today and the way he took on the defence and dribbled the ball past and through them at times. Ferdinand was another player who could have easily been my Man of the Match. Likewise, Rafael who has shown top form this season and I'm pleased that Sir Alex is preferring him to O'Shea.

Southampton next. It will be tricky but I expect us to win the game.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

I can't help but notice that 90% of you seem to think Theo was talking about the peno when he said he dived. He wasn't, he was talking about a chance a few minutes earlier when his foot was stood on in the box and he went down. 

He could be seen laughing with a couple of Leeds players afterwards.

He didn't dive for the peno, nor did he say he did. Completely different occasion.

On a seperate note, Rio was an absolute fucking rock today. Christ almighty.

Harsh peno for United, definite red for Gerard.


----------



## asdfghjkl2011

Big Fat Sean said:


> I can't help but notice that 90% of you seem to think Theo was talking about the peno when he said he dived. He wasn't, he was talking about a chance a few minutes earlier when his foot was stood on in the box and he went down.
> 
> He could be seen laughing with a couple of Leeds players afterwards.
> 
> He didn't dive for the peno, nor did he say he did. Completely different occasion.
> 
> On a seperate note, Rio was an absolute fucking rock today. Christ almighty.
> 
> Harsh peno for United, definite red for Gerard.


Rio was quality yeah. Delighted for Jonny evans too brillaint game today on torres and rafael in great form


----------



## CGS

Even though he was talking about the incident a few mins before the pentaly it still wasnt smart to admit it. We all know players do it and lie about it but even though it's the honest thing to do it not the most sensible thing to say. 

As for Babel. He should know better. A fan could get away with that, but not a pro football fpalm 

Also Johnson needs to just stfu and do better on the pitch. Honestly how he still has a first team place ahead of Kelly is beyond me.


----------



## Team Technical

Sol Campbell to Arsenal? The rumour says so...


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Chain Gang solider said:


> Even though he was talking about the incident a few mins before the pentaly it still wasnt smart to admit it. We all know players do it and lie about it but even though it's the honest thing to do it not the most sensible thing to say.
> 
> As for Babel. He should know better. A fan could get away with that, but not a pro football fpalm
> 
> Also Johnson needs to just stfu and do better on the pitch. Honestly how he still has a first team place ahead of Kelly is beyond me.


I agree 100%, you could even see there was contact. Very silly thing to say, but very admirable. Would much rather see more players coming out and saying it.

Babel fpalm

Kelly was immense yesterday. Not thought an awful lot when I've seen him play before but he was excellent yesterday. Liverpool need a right back who can defend like that far more than they need Johnson's attacking prowess. That being said, one game a player does not make.


----------



## united_07

Big Fat Sean said:


> I agree 100%, you could even see there was contact. Very silly thing to say, but very admirable. Would much rather see more players coming out and saying it.
> 
> Babel fpalm
> 
> *Kelly was immense yesterday*. Not thought an awful lot when I've seen him play before but he was excellent yesterday. Liverpool need a right back who can defend like that far more than they need Johnson's attacking prowess. That being said, one game a player does not make.


i didnt think he was immense, he was good but he still got turned inside out by giggs on quite a few occasions


----------



## Big Fat Sean

united_07 said:


> i didnt think he was immense, he was good but he still got turned inside out by giggs on quite a few occasions


Three times I believe, and he was under almost non stop pressure down his side.

Immense is probably too strong, you're right, but given the nature of the game and his inexperience, he was by some way Liverpool's MoM, which I find quite impressive.

It was nice to see Giggs having a good game, he's not been near decent this season.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Big Fat Sean said:


> It was nice to see Giggs having a good game, he's not been near decent this season.


To be fair he was out for a long time and has not played all that much, it was good to see him have a good game.


----------



## Evo

ZLATAN IBRAHIMOVIC.

Goddamn that's fun to say.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Magsimus said:


> The Liverpool boys need to behave on twitter..
> 
> Glen Johnson's frustration at Liverpool's disappointing season has boiled over in a tirade against Paul Merson, the former Arsenal midfielder-turned-TV pundit, who had publicly questioned his attitude. Johnson hit back on Twitter, referring to Merson's addiction to alcohol, cocaine and gambling in the 1990s. ''Comments from alcoholic... drug-abusers are not really gonna upset me …'' he wrote. ''The only reason he's on that show is coz he gambled all his money away. The clown!''
> 
> http://www.caughtoffside.com/2011/0...in-twitter-rampage-against-clown-paul-merson/
> 
> Considering he's had a terrible season he should just take the criticism.


Not a shock as he's a grade A prick who thinks he's good when he really isn't.

I hope Merse smacks him next time he sees him.


----------



## Team Technical

Great match by Crawley last night.....


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Carling Cup time, COME ON BIRMINGHAM! Can we please have another trophy, we ain't had one in nearly 50 years.


----------



## united_07

what an idiot Obinna is, kicking out so obviously, then acts surprised when he gets sent off


----------



## Melvis

Just realised West Ham/Birmingham is being streamed on the BBC website. So much for doing coursework, then.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

united_07 said:


> what an idiot Obinna is, kicking out so obviously, then acts surprised when he gets sent off


This



Melvisboy said:


> Just realised West Ham/Birmingham is being streamed on the BBC website. So much for doing coursework, then.


You do know it was on BBC 2 dont you? And yeah, so much for coursework for me as well lol.


----------



## Melvis

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> You do know it was on BBC 2 dont you? And yeah, so much for coursework for me as well lol.


Yeah but I was upstairs and people were using the TV down there.  Ended up doing the coursework anyway, which is annoying because Cole then won the game, which was the last thing I was expecting. fpalm


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Melvisboy said:


> Yeah but I was upstairs and people were using the TV down there.  Ended up doing the coursework anyway, which is annoying because Cole then won the game, which was the last thing I was expecting. fpalm


Last thing that I was hoping for, I wasn't expecting it, we definitely improved in the second half, ah well.

Does the away goals rule still exist? If so, we only need to win 1-0 at St.Andrews to go through, and we are the 1-0 specialists.


----------



## nate_h

that is a near impossible mistake.

and did anyone see Carlton Coles head after the game :lmao


----------



## Nige™

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> Does the away goals rule still exist? If so, we only need to win 1-0 at St.Andrews to go through, and we are the 1-0 specialists.


Only after extra time mate. Had the Carling Cup been like any other knockout competition for away goals, Burnley would've made it through to the final two years ago instead of Tottenham.


----------



## CGS

nate_h said:


> that is a near impossible mistake.
> 
> and did anyone see Carlton Coles head after the game :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao thats just do damn funny.


----------



## TIP Punk

Scott!! That's why we let you go


----------



## Nige™

TheIrishProdigy™;9225760 said:


> Scott!! That's why we let you go


That's not Scott Carson buddy, it's Ben Foster!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ben Foster's been good from what I've seen, so that's an unfortunate error for him.


----------



## TIP Punk

Shit... I always mix them up, very simulair in terms of potential and standard


----------



## Jordo

Just found this again


----------



## Magsimus

^ Lol.

There's just something about english goalkeepers making awful mistakes. Steve Harper for Englands number 1


----------



## united_07

> Skysports.com understands that Manchester United and Liverpool will bid for Southampton starlet Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain in the next 48 hours.
> 
> The 17-year-old Portsmouth-born midfielder is regarded as one of the country's brightest talents having won rave reviews from his 14 starts for the League One outfit.
> 
> Oxlade-Chamberlain opened the scoring in Tuesday night's 6-0 thumping of Oldham and he picked the perfect game to shine with United boss Sir Alex Ferguson and Liverpool director of football strategy Damien Comolli watching in the stands.
> 
> Ferguson was believed to be at Boundary Park to assess the progress of on-loan keeper Ben Amos, although he was also able to kill two birds with one stone by seeing Oxlade-Chamberlain at first hand.
> 
> The two Premier League giants are not the only top-flight clubs keen on securing the starlet's signature, which is expected to cost in the £10million region.
> 
> Liverpool see the teenager, dubbed the new 'Theo Walcott', as the perfect support striker for Fernando Torres and they are already building for the future having snapped up exciting talent Raheem Sterling from QPR last year.


another good prospect out of southampton, if the story is true i dont see why the player would choose liverpool over united in their current state.


----------



## TIP Punk

I wonder who will get him :sad:


----------



## Magsimus

£10 million for a kid with 14 starts in League 1? That's a bit of a risk.


----------



## foleyheadsmack

wooo


----------



## united_07

Magsimus said:


> £10 million for a kid with 14 starts in League 1? That's a bit of a risk.


yeah but spurs paid £5m going up to £10m on appearances for gareth bale, same with walcott and arsenal.


----------



## haribo

Magsimus said:


> £10 million for a kid with 14 starts in League 1? That's a bit of a risk.


Don't worry, it's not like we paid £7m for Bebe or up to £10m for Smalling. :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm

£10 million for Mini-Rio will look good value in a few years. Bebe......Van Der Vaart cost £1 million more so, yeah.

Just threw twenty quid on Arsenal to win by 5 or more and for Blackpool to beat Liverpool tonight. Ker-ching if this pays off!


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


> yeah but spurs paid £5m going up to £10m on appearances for gareth bale, same with walcott and arsenal.


Bale had been playing for Southampton in the Championship for a year and there was a lot of speculation about him for a while. It was a similar situation with the overrated waste of space that is Walcott in that he played for half a season with a lot of hype for a year or so before he started for them.

This Chamberlain kid's just becoming a fixture in League One. Granted he maybe a talent, but if any top club was looking to sign him, they should look at sending him back on loan until the end of the season to get more first team experience.


----------



## Renegade™

> £10 million for Mini-Rio will look good value in a few years. Bebe......Van Der Vaart cost £1 million more so, yeah.


Personally I wasn't a fan of Smalling but he's shown signs of promise, still I'd have him behind Rio/Vidic/Brown/Evans but with Brown out, Evans in dodgy form and Rio never reliable these days to stay injury free and thus needs to be rested, he's done well.

Bebe however, I cannot start to comprehend why we bought him. I was praying for VDV and was disappointed we didn't get him, yet we splash out 7m on this hobo kid from nowhere in Portugal, and he's looked like a total amatuer every time he's played (not too often, thankfully. Touch of a rapist, cross of a centre back, and he just looks uncomfortable doing anything really.

In Sir Alex I usually trust, but I'll be surprised if this Bebe turns out to be anything other than a flop.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think I might watch Liverpool/Blackpool today over Arsenal/Ipswich. Since Ipswich were straight up blitzed by us, I think Arsenal will comfortably beat em. Expecting a closer game with Pool & Pool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Renegade™ said:


> Personally I wasn't a fan of Smalling but he's shown signs of promise, still I'd have him behind Rio/Vidic/Brown/Evans but with Brown out, Evans in dodgy form and Rio never reliable these days to stay injury free and thus needs to be rested, he's done well.
> 
> Bebe however, I cannot start to comprehend why we bought him. I was praying for VDV and was disappointed we didn't get him, yet we splash out 7m on this hobo kid from nowhere in Portugal, and he's looked like a total amatuer every time he's played (not too often, thankfully. Touch of a rapist, cross of a centre back, and he just looks uncomfortable doing anything really.
> 
> In Sir Alex I usually trust, but I'll be surprised if this Bebe turns out to be anything other than a flop.


I wouldn't write off Bebe, yet. As a striker there could be some promise. He scored two absolute wonder goals for the United reserves a while back and I think he played as a striker that night. I know its only the reserves but the two goals showed class. One, he jinked past a couple of defenders and he drove it into the roof of the net from just inside the box. Two, a long ball dropping over his shoulder and he smacked a volley in from just outside the area, near the angle of the box.
There is promise but I would taken VDV, gladly :side:.


----------



## Nige™

Mame Diouf is a shocking buy too by Fergie. He's never going to be anywhere United standard or Premier League standard for that matter.


----------



## Melvis

I've never seen the guy play, but for 10 million and only 14 starts in the third tier of English football, Sir Alex better have seen him do some pretty special stuff. Looking forward to seeing him play now.


----------



## united_07

Well he has already scored 6 goals which is good for a 17 year old midfielder, apparently he has bags of pace and really quick feet. If united did get him they should probably loan him back to a championship team where he could play week in week out.


----------



## Rated Y2J

I'm heading off in a bit to see Ipswich vs. Arsenal. Obviously expecting Arsenal to win, especially after Chelsea's thumping of Ipswich on the weekend, but hopefully it's not by too much, even though at the Emirates I can see Arsenal destroying Ipswich in the second leg, if they haven't already by the end of the first.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Silent Alarm said:


> £10 million for Mini-Rio will look good value in a few years. Bebe......Van Der Vaart cost £1 million more so, yeah.
> 
> Just threw twenty quid on Arsenal to win by 5 or more and for Blackpool to beat Liverpool tonight. Ker-ching if this pays off!


What kind of odds you get on that?

I'd be surprised if they score that many but I think Blackpool's a good shout.


----------



## Silent Alarm

25/1 for Arsenal to win 5-0 and 11/4 for Blackpool to win. I went with a tenner in the end. Still pays out over a grand if it happens!





I've just pissed away a tenner .


----------



## TIP Punk

If Liverpool lose tonight I will be considering my future at the club


----------



## Magsimus

^ Nice support. 

Relegation isn't the worst thing in the world, in fact it did us the world of good. Liverpool need to get rid of the dead weight and the mercinaries like Newcastle did 2 years ago.


----------



## TIP Punk

Im only messing, had a dream we would win 1 0 to an og so maybe...


----------



## CGS

I have to say. Its a great relif to get home. Look at the Liverpool score and see us actually winning.


----------



## Nige™

Not anymore. Come on the Pool, come on the Pool!

Blackpool that is. I'd love to see them do the double over Liverpool. That would be awesome!


----------



## [email protected]

Arsenal is not in the match


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

At this rate Liverpool will be lucky not to lose. Some tremendous saves from Reina.


----------



## Nige™

PRISKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1-0 IPSWICH!
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

*Edit:* Even better, DJ CAMPBELL!!!

Double for Blackpool over Liverpool! Laughing my fucking tits off!


----------



## Silent Alarm

2-1 Blackpool. Its Hodgsons fault, yeah? :lmao


----------



## CGS

Chain Gang solider said:


> I have to say. Its a great relif to get home. Look at the Liverpool score and see us actually winning.


Looks like I'm gonna have to retract this statement fpalm


----------



## Nige™

You just have to look at the Liverpool team to see how bad they actually are.

A midfield trio of Lucas, Poulsen & Meireles is damn near laughable. When will Liverpool fans realise they're not a top eight team? It doesn't matter who the manager is. The squad's not good enough. Forget the 80s. They're gone.


----------



## Magsimus

King Kenny OUT!!


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Nige™ said:


> Even better, DJ CAMPBELL!!!


I wish he was still playing for us


----------



## CGS

Nige™ said:


> You just have to look at the Liverpool team to see how bad they actually are.
> 
> A midfield trio of Lucas, Poulsen & Meireles is damn near laughable. When will Liverpool fans realise they're not a top eight team? It doesn't matter who the manager is. The squad's not good enough. Forget the 80s. They're gone.


Yeah Our team is pretty bad to say the least but we also had a huge problem with motivation when Hodgson was in charge. Players just didn't seem to care and wern't up to standard. Now they care more but we still need to get rid of a lot of dead weight. Why we let players like Maschareno & Alonso slip through is beyond me.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

@ TheIrishProdigy™

So who going to follow now that yeve been made a laughing stock?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Great first Torres goal, but from there it was dire. Their crosses were complete shit. Best player for Pool was without a doubt Reina. Good for Blackpool, they deserved it. Liverpool will probably sink lower when they take on Everton this weekend.

Lucas is so shit, I swear his only good performance was against us.

Arsenal will most likely win the second leg. No way Arsene Wenger fucks up this title.


----------



## united_07




----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool, thank you for all the hilarious moments so far this season. But I will have to ask you to tone down your shitness as my sides cannot handle all the laughter your ridiculous performances produce.

Thank You.






:lmao


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Blackpool are now officially my second favourite team in the Premiership, glad they beat Liverpool. It's not Hodgson's fault, the whole team is shit and they clearly deserve to be where they are, if not lower.


----------



## Magsimus

Their squad is just awful though, their league position is probably about right considering the players they have. Most of the teams in the top half are stronger than Liverpool man for man.


----------



## nate_h

Anyone watch French football regulary? We've nearly signed Jean Makoun. Don't know much about him.

And I do hope we still want Adam, played amazing tonight. Hopefully Liverpool won't go in for him now. If they did, theres only one team he's going to choose, especially with Kenny in charge.


----------



## Liam Miller

Everton next for Pool?

come on Everton round it off 

Not getting excited about ipswich win, gunners will dick them 3+ goals at home.

Hammers/brum vs Ipswich would intrest me more in the final but can't see it


----------



## nate_h

Oh..and amazing win for my 2nd team Ipswich tonight


----------



## Rated Y2J

ONE NIL! Can't believe it. Great win.


----------



## Nige™

With Arsenal desperate to win a trophy and so obviously being favourites before tonight, I so hope they screw it up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal will probably batter them 4-0 at The Emirates. They should be shot if they fuck up this trophy chance though.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Nige™ said:


> With Arsenal desperate to win a trophy and so obviously being favourites before tonight, I so hope they screw it up.


I'm hoping for a Birmingham Ipswich final, I hope Ipswich do the Gunners at the Emirates, after being humiliated by Arsenal at St.Andrews, I don't fancy playing them again this season.

Arsenal are complaining about not winning a trophy since 2005. We ain't won a trophy since 1963.


----------



## Rated Y2J

Absolutely. I'm expecting Arsenal to beat us at Emirates, but a 1-0 win, which was fully deserved, aswell as Liverpool losing today, has made me a happy guy.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Not at all surprised to see Blackpool winning tonight. Liverpool are so so bad away from home it's astounding. Good lord.

Didn't see Arsenal losing. Didn't think they'd find it easy, but that's a terrible result for them. No getting away from it.


----------



## TIP Punk

WTF... Feel like crying!


----------



## Renegade™

> Anyone watch French football regulary? We've nearly signed Jean Makoun. Don't know much about him.


Good player, tons of energy, usually a midfield destroyer but is comfortable on the ball and can play a pass too. Not in the best of form atm, but that can be said about the whole of Lyon. Would be a good signing for anyone tbf.

:lmao Liverpool

:lmao Arsenal

Hilarious morning.


----------



## TIP Punk

Hey 

Ye he is good


----------



## Von Doom

If Blackpool can do the double over Liverpool, surely to god Everton can. Saying that, we probably won't, come sunday I'll either be the happiest man on the planet, or the most furious/depressed.


----------



## Jordo

HuskyHarris said:


> If Blackpool can do the double over Liverpool, surely to god Everton can. Saying that, we probably won't, come sunday I'll either be the happiest man on the planet, or the most furious/depressed.


everton are the worst team in the prem


----------



## Nige™

Jordo said:


> everton are the worst team in the prem


Of course they are. They're not even the worst team in Merseyside that's in the Premiership.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Its been reported that Blackburn are closing in on a loan move for Roque Santa Cruz. They say he will be able to play against Chelsea this weekend. Argh.


----------



## Von Doom

Jordo said:


> everton are the worst team in the prem


We're 12th, so there's 8 teams statistically worse than Everton in the premier league, yourselves included.


----------



## reDREDD

HuskyHarris said:


> We're 12th, so there's 8 teams statistically worse than Everton in the premier league, yourselves included.


How do you explain Arsenal being beaten by a team 36 places lower than them in the league?


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Statistically*


----------



## Mikey Damage

meh. losing to ipswich. whatever.

they'll be thrashed in the return leg.


----------



## Von Doom

redeadening said:


> How do you explain Arsenal being beaten by a team 36 places lower than them in the league?


That's the cup, anything can happen in the League/FA Cups, such as Stevenage knocking out Newcastle, Reading knocking out Liverpool last season, Shrewsbury Town knocking out Everton 8 years ago...

Everton have been in the Premier League since it began in 1992, and in the top flight since 1951, it's ludicrous to even mockingly suggest that we're the worst team in the league, because we're blatantly not.


----------



## Magsimus

Hope Carroll and Shola are fit to face 5under1and at the weekend. I'm gutted Tiote is suspended, but 5under1and have plenty out injured as well.

We should still do them over though.


----------



## Nige™

Rockhead said:


> Its been reported that Blackburn are closing in on a loan move for Roque Santa Cruz. They say he will be able to play against Chelsea this weekend. Argh.


That's if he doesn't get injured stepping off the coach.


----------



## Von Doom

Magsimus said:


> Hope Carroll and Shola are fit to face *5under1and* at the weekend. I'm gutted Tiote is suspended, but *5under1and* have plenty out injured as well.
> 
> We should still do them over though.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

HuskyHarris said:


> That's the cup, anything can happen in the League/FA Cups, such as Stevenage knocking out Newcastle, Reading knocking out Liverpool last season, Shrewsbury Town knocking out Everton 8 years ago...
> 
> Everton have been in the Premier League since it began in 1992, and in the top flight since 1951, it's ludicrous to even mockingly suggest that we're the worst team in the league, because we're blatantly not.


But here's the thing, Wenger was playing a full strength squad. Fabregas and all.


----------



## Von Doom

redeadening said:


> But here's the thing, Wenger was playing a full strength squad. Fabregas and all.


Even so, Arsenal didn't play well and Ipswich did, it was a freak result in all fairness, I don't see what relevance this has to whether Everton are the worst team in the league or not, yes I used fact to try and disprove opinion which is wrong tbf, but even if Jordo was on the troll, there's no way on earth Everton are the worst team in the league and if he is serious he's admitting a 2-0 defeat to the worst team in the league8*D


----------



## nate_h

The Mirror has just linked us with Benzema on loan :lmao :lmao

Fuck I wish I was a journo, sounds like such an easy job.


----------



## Von Doom

nate_h said:


> The Mirror has just linked us with Benzema on loan :lmao :lmao
> 
> Fuck I wish I was a journo, sounds like such an easy job.


who's that sorry fella, the team I mean, not Benzema of course lol

You're right about Journalists though, Everton got linked with Scott Dann for £7m a few weeks back

2 problems, 1) Scott Dann isn't (IMO) worth £7m
2) Everton don't have £7000, let alone £7m


----------



## [email protected]

nate_h said:


> Anyone watch French football regulary? We've nearly signed Jean Makoun. Don't know much about him.
> 
> And I do hope we still want Adam, played amazing tonight. Hopefully Liverpool won't go in for him now. If they did, theres only one team he's going to choose, especially with Kenny in charge.


----------



## nate_h

Villa! 

He wouldn't join us even if we were 6th!


----------



## nate_h

[email protected] said:


>



Seen that, quality goal. Can't find any compilation vids anywhere! I'm hoping he's like second rate Essien


----------



## Von Doom

nate_h said:


> Villa!
> 
> He wouldn't join us even if we were 6th!


:lmao, no disrespect to Villa but christ he wouldn't join anyone outside the top 4 I don't think (or top 5 at the moment)


----------



## nate_h

They just think cause he knows Mr Houllier that he would come ¬¬

He's Madrids only striker..madness..I've heard Everton going in for Adam Hammill, would be a risk but he has the potential.


----------



## Von Doom

nate_h said:


> They just think cause he knows Mr Houllier that he would come ¬¬
> 
> He's Madrids only striker..madness..*I've heard Everton going in for Adam Hammill, would be a risk but he has the potential.*


You'll think I'm trolling but they want 500k for him, and we can't afford it :lmao

I love Everton more than life itself, but the club really is a shambles, run by a dictator, the only way Bill Kenwright will relinquish Everton is the day he dies, the lying prick.


----------



## nate_h

Ouch..spose you can always play Hibbert upfront/on the wing whereever the hell he wants. World class.


----------



## Renegade™

No team with KING LOUIS is the worst team in the Prem, especially now that he's got a few goals lately, he'll be in a nice vein of form.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Blackburn have got Santa Cruz on loan.

Talks between Chelsea & Steven Pienaar have broken down. But Pienaar "will sign pre-contract with a major European club in the next 48 hours".

So says SSN.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Talk between Chelsea and everyone breaks down. I bet we get no one, when this is the time we should be getting someone with urgency.


----------



## Von Doom

Rockhead said:


> Talk between Chelsea and everyone breaks down. I bet we get no one, when this is the time we should be getting someone with urgency.


I hope you get Pienaar, he's not staying at Everton and I'd rather he went to you than Spurs


----------



## nate_h

No games on sky sports tommorow :side:

There are 3 on sunday but still..


----------



## [email protected]

I love twitter.


----------



## Von Doom

nate_h said:


> No games on sky sports tommorow :side:
> 
> There are 3 on sunday but still..


It's shit as I won't see any of the 3 on sunday, I'll be at analfield, feeling dirty but cheering on the Blues.

There's always soccer saturday I guess


----------



## nate_h

''cesc4official Cesc Fàbregas Soler
@jack_wilshere *Guys wait for me and carlos!!! We are on fire!!! We are coming!!!*
2 hours ago ''

Now we know what the Arsenal lads do to prep for a game!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wilshere annoys me, gobby little shit. Great talent though.

Sunday should be good. Brum derby, Tyne-Wear derby, Mersyside derby and Spurs/United.
I have the pools done so that'll keep interest in tomorrows games. Especially Notts Forrest vs Portsmouth :side:

Don't gamble, kiddies .


----------



## Kenny

So, apparently O'Neil is taking over at West Ham after the match against Arsenal? Well BBC believes so anyway.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

King Kenny said:


> So, apparently O'Neil is taking over at West Ham after the match against Arsenal? Well BBC believes so anyway.


His odds with the bookies have been slashed apparently, either someones talked or somebody is talking up their client.


----------



## TIP Punk

Man I hate O'Neil. He made me hate Villa by saying Young was one of the best winegrs in the world and playing them up all the time!

Blackburn might get a draw. I like Kean


----------



## Nige™

Chelsea are exploiting some big gaps on the left hand side, making Salgado look very exposed. I'd be amazed if Chelsea didn't win by at least two today if Kean doesn't give Micky Salgado more protetction from either Hoillet or Mame Diouf.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Now I'm breathing easy. Loving Ivanovic at the moment. A lot of Chelsea pressure throughout the game, and I'm hoping that with two back to back victories the flunk is over.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Wolves making some comeback 4-3 now!

Mancini wont be happy he's taken Tevez off. Would love to see Wolves get a result here.


----------



## Victarion

Finally a win. Ivanovic you sexy beast. Hopefully that goal will kickstart Anelka in to form too. Not sure how we played, Rockhead were you watching it? But a win was all that mattered at this point anyway, and a clean sheet is nice.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bah, Chelsea & City win. Arsenal probably will as well.

The main thing is Notts Forrest scored late twice to save my bet!
If Sunderland, Villa and United win tomorrow and Liverpool/Everton draw that equals 2 fecking grand!

No chance .

C'mon West Ham :side:.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah I was watching. Way more positive than what we've been doing recently. We finally had a good full game. Recently our first half has been crap.


----------



## reDREDD

Fantastic job by defence today. But Lampard and Drogba missed alot of great opportunities though.


----------



## Nige™

Yeah Chelsea did okay today. It was a bit disappointing to lose the goals we did at set pieces as we defended a lot better than we have done this season after a shaky start. It was encouraging to see Givet in particular defend well. Salgado had a good game too.

I was a bit annoyed when Kean brought Roberts on for Hoillet when he should've taken off Mame Diouf. Hoillet was the only one who was causing Chelsea any real problems. We didn't give Roque or any forwards for that matter much decent service to give us any chance of getting back in the game.

I'm happy that we're bringing some really good prospects in to the team from the academy. Hoillet & Lowe looked the part again today, and for that being Lowe's league debut and only second appearance, it was impressive to play like that at a place like Chelsea where we're traditionally shit. With Jones, Olsson & Hanley also getting in to the first team, we're going to save ourselves a lot of cash!

Roll on next week and hopefully three points against West Brom where we need a win for sure to get away from the relegation battle.


----------



## [email protected]

Great 1st half !  Van Persie & Walcott.


----------



## CC91

:lmao some west ham fans are sleeping

GOAL Van Persie


----------



## Von Doom

I'm not sure Grant will be too bothered if he's sacked, apparently Abrhamovic wants him back at Chelsea in a Director of Football type role.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Steph's Lover

Great result today, Van Persie once again showed why when he's fit he's such an important player for us, Robin's beginning to hit his best form now which inevitably means he'll get injured again soon and miss the rest of the season. Apart from Eboue and at times Djourou, i can't pick many faults with our performance today.


----------



## CC91

Steph's Lover said:


> Great result today, Van Persie once again showed why when he's fit he's such an important player for us, Robin's beginning to hit his best form now which inevitably means he'll get injured again soon and miss the rest of the season. Apart from Eboue and at times Djourou, i can't pick many faults with our performance today.


He'll probably get injured in a international friendly against San Marino


----------



## nate_h

Nervous as hell right now. Forget the Carling Cup final..forget the games that decided if we'd finish 4th in the last few seasons..I can't think of a bigger game than tommorow.

Don't know if I'll sleep.

I've somehow got a feeling Carew will stroll back into the team and score a couple of goals. Hopefully.


----------



## Von Doom

Know how you feel Nate, I won't sleep tonight, it's set up almost too perfectly, Everton turn up and ruin Kenny's return to anfield.

I feel physically sick.


----------



## nate_h

I'll be watching the 2nd City Derby, Merseyside Derby, Tottenham Man Utd, Almeria Real Madrid, and Barca Malaga. Amazing day of football..

But then again, it depends if Villa win, if they don't, the TV will be off and I'll have gone for a long angry walk somewhere lol

Wish I didn't live 4 hours from Birmingham!


----------



## Von Doom

nate_h said:


> I'll be watching the 2nd City Derby, Merseyside Derby, Tottenham Man Utd, Almeria Real Madrid, and Barca Malaga. Amazing day of football..
> 
> But then again, it depends if Villa win, if they don't, the TV will be off and I'll have gone for a long angry walk somewhere lol
> 
> Wish I didn't live 4 hours from Birmingham!


Haha, I got offered a ticket for our derby, but it was in the Liverpool end, something I couldn't stomach, so I'm going to the pub to watch it, they do food so my current plan is watch the 2nd city derby over breakfast, then start drinking just before our kick off, if we win I'll celebrate looooooooooong into the night!


----------



## nate_h

Look at that beastly jumper.

It's a shame he can't play tommorow, the saga was ridicolously dragged out, we sure need him tommorow!


----------



## Renegade™

Nice signing by Villa, he'll do a great job in a 4-4-2 or in the trendy 4-5-1/4-3-3/4-2-3-1


----------



## ßen1

I'm playing footy tomorrow so I miss us playing Birmingham, the Merseyside derby, and I'll probably catch the arse-end of the United game. Sucks.


----------



## Von Doom

Very good signing for Villa


----------



## Renegade™

> I'll be watching the 2nd City Derby, Merseyside Derby, Tottenham Man Utd, Almeria Real Madrid, and Barca Malaga. Amazing day of football..


Atleast the games in England will be competitive, then you'll see Real smash Almeria and Barca cruise past Malaga in the sunny SPL.


----------



## nate_h

FX™ said:


> I'm playing footy tomorrow so I miss us playing Birmingham, the Merseyside derby, and I'll probably catch the arse-end of the United game. Sucks.


another villa fan on WF i thought i was the only one! haha


----------



## Silent Alarm

Birmingham score. Jammy fucking pricks! .


----------



## BkB Hulk

Newcastle up too through a flick on the line from Nolan from a corner.


----------



## Melvis

Couldn't find Newcastle/Sunderland anywhere on English TV, settling for Birmingham/Villa, which is surprisingly good. End-to-end stuff, Carr has so much energy at the blue right-back it's unbelievable. Zigic about to come on, 1-0 still but if it ends like this I'll be surprised.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bah, thats my bet up in flames then.

At least I can watch the rest of todays games without money going through my mind.
And without shouting ridiculous abuse at the TV .


----------



## Rush

Melvisboy said:


> Couldn't find Newcastle/Sunderland anywhere on English TV, settling for Birmingham/Villa, which is surprisingly good. End-to-end stuff, Carr has so much energy at the blue right-back it's unbelievable. Zigic about to come on, 1-0 still but if it ends like this I'll be surprised.


i always find it amusing that we here in Australia have better access to games. aside from staying up half the night.


----------



## TIP Punk

Jay Spearing starting for Liverpool


----------



## Melvis

Haha, reminds me of us having to stay up half the night to watch wrestling. :lmao I'm not too fussed that I'm missing Newcastle/Sunderland, otherwise I wouldn't have watched this Villa/Birmingham, which is a cracker tbf.

1-1 now, Villa equalise well, volley going wide, in off Ridgewell. Can't predict how this is gonna finish.


----------



## Von Doom

I'm a bag of nerves, hate derby day


----------



## Silent Alarm

Can't believe we got £6 million for Foster. He really inspires fuck all confidence in his defence, atrocious kicking, decent shot stopper is his only redeeming quality.

Jay Spearing looks like he was raised on the streets. There, I said it :side:.


----------



## Rush

1-1, Sunderland score deep into stoppage time. Gyan lucky as hell for that. Bardsley hit that sweetly.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Gyan equalises for Sunderland in stoppage time with an inadvertent deflection onto him from a Harper save.

1-1 full time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Really excited for both games today.


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Kenny is cooler than The Fonz" .


----------



## CGS

Silent Alarm said:


> "Kenny is cooler than The Fonz" .


:lmao that sign was great


----------



## Magsimus

What a joke  No way in hell did they deserve that.


----------



## CGS

MEIRELESSESSSSSSSSS


----------



## TIP Punk

Playing some great stuff now


----------



## CGS

I really don't understand why we can't play this good every week


----------



## Magsimus

lol Glen Johnson.


----------



## CGS

fpalm


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Good game. Had that feeling Everton would come back in this half, hold on now.


----------



## Rush

2-2. decent game thus far. hope we pick up the win


----------



## Xyron

Liverpool = The kings of chapionship apparently... (if things keep going like this)


----------



## CGS

We reallu need to sign a few more players now. We have made improvements on the pitch though. Bigg Improvements. Even Torres was beginning to show his old self in that match. Shame we didnt get the win but its a start 

As for this game, been pretty decent so far. Spurs should really be ahead at this point though.


----------



## The Monster

HT at WHL

Poor showings from us so far, cant keep ball anywhere & we lack any real thrust or purpose in the final 3rd to create anything good when do have ball there, we have no CM who can control midfield, Carrick has been so bad & Fletch not alot better, Rafael is getting skinned alot by Bale & isn’t letting him com towards him & our box which isn’t imo way you should mark Bale should be from deep & touch tight like Phil Neville has shown twice for Everton now. When we attack Giggs comes inside & Rooney goes out left, it not where Rooney should be play him through the center.

SAF will no doubt question the team over 1st half display as so he should as was shocking, need to stop letting Modric get foot on ball in midfield & attempt to control game better, personally feel one of Ando or/& Scholes needs to be on in 2nd half to help control midfield if still not doing so at start of the 2nd half.

Still 45 mins still left to play so not all over yet & still only 0-0, so games there for taking if we want to.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Well, 20 minutes into second half and United have still been poor. We started off bright for first 5 minutes but that has all gone downhill. I'd love to hear what Sir Alex said to them after the first half as United are definitely not showing any signs of improvement.

Carrick and Fletcher have been woeful and we have been unable to control the ball in midfield. Plus, we've been unable to hold the ball for long periods of time with Spurs showing a lot of pressure on us and also due to our sloppy passing and play. 

United are shaky right now and it isn't a promising sign.


----------



## Von Doom

Nearly got my head kicked in for celebrating everton's 2 goals in the pub. Was it worth it? Fucking hell yes it was! Shame about the penalty, but 4 points out of 6 from the red shite is something I'll take!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Rafael sent off. Absolute bullshit decision.
Mike Dean showing why he's biggest cunt of a referee in football.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Mike Dean is a fucking tool. Rafael sent off for that? What a joke!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Curious now if the analysts will come out with the same 'the red card ruined the game as a spectacle' shit that gets spouted every time someone gets sent off against United.

Very harsh second yellow card, but I can see why it was given. Would be happy with seeing the game out for a draw now.


----------



## geraldinhio

Crazy yellow card to be honest ,it's Spurs game for the winning.They are killing them in possesion.Good game.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Spurs have been all over us but they've shown so little in attack. To steal a quote from the BBC live updates, Spurs' best attacking link up has been between Van Der Vaart and Van Der Sar.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Spurs 0-0 Man United FT

Good point considering we were so poor in midfield and Mike Dean did almost everything in his power to help Spurs. He really is a prick of the highest order.

Vidic, absolute tank.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Well, another disappointing away game for us. However, a benefit in this match was United's defending, which was superb.

Man of the Match definitely goes to Vidic, who was a rock at the back for us tonight. What a defender! He really did well against Crouch in particular. Classic performance.

Well, at least United didn't back off too much even with a man down. When they had the ball, they did try to attack and they had a couple of good chances on the counter. United almost got a goal at the end, so I admire their tenacity.

In conclusion, a great result for United although, I would have preferred the 3 points but due to Spurs impressive performance, I'm pleased with the point.

Also, Mike Dean is still a tool.


----------



## united_07

Shocking decision from mike dean, rafael was extremely unlucky to be sent off.

Vidic was outstanding today, kept crouch quiet


----------



## Silent Alarm

Modric awarded man of the match. Ha!
Vidic took on the Spurs attack on his own at times :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

Well you can't have Howard Webb every week 

Unfortuately we had him today. Was decent tbh, until he booked Barton for nothing and somehow found 5 minutes to add on.


----------



## Rush

lmao at all the hate for Mike Dean. You'd think he gave Spurs a penalty for fuck all :hmm:

United were utter trash bar Vidic. Had fuck all in attack, Rooney fired off a few good shots but apart from that there was nothing. Vidic in defense was an absolute beast, MotM for mine. 

Spurs lacked heavily in the attacking third. So many rubbish crosses and shots that had no hope of beating van der Sar (most of which weren't even on target anyway).


----------



## CGS

Magsimus said:


> *Well you can't have Howard Webb every week *
> 
> Unfortuately we had him today. Was decent tbh, until he booked Barton for nothing and somehow found 5 minutes to add on.


Damn beat me to it :side: 

But yeah really shocked Spurs didn't win that one. Man U have been pretty damn lucky all season to say the least and have gotten pretty far without even playing well.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

nate_h said:


> another villa fan on WF i thought i was the only one! haha


I've seen a few Villa fans on here.

I think i'm the only Birmingham fan though.


----------



## Von Doom

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> I've seen a few Villa fans on here.
> 
> I think i'm the only Birmingham fan though.


I know how you feel, sometimes I feel like the only Everton fan on here (I know I'm not, S-Mac is I know that much but still)


----------



## TIP Punk

Fack off both teams playing for a point


----------



## Von Doom

One thing I love about coming from Liverpool, watching the derby with Liverpool fans, afterwards buying a wristband to support the Hillsborough foundation, and having a pint with your opposite numbers.

I hate derby day, but if I'm honest I love being a scouser, everton fans and liverpool fans will always stand strong through adversity.


----------



## ßen1

What the fuck was Tim Howard doing?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> lmao at all the hate for Mike Dean. You'd think he gave Spurs a penalty for fuck all :hmm:
> 
> United were utter trash bar Vidic. Had fuck all in attack, Rooney fired off a few good shots but apart from that there was nothing. Vidic in defense was an absolute beast, MotM for mine.
> 
> Spurs lacked heavily in the attacking third. So many rubbish crosses and shots that had no hope of beating van der Sar (most of which weren't even on target anyway).


Dean had a generally poor performance on both sides. The second yellow was his biggest decision, and one I felt he got wrong, but bad decisions happen. Ultimately, we could have won the game a man down but it's our fault that it didn't happen. You'd surely still be hard pressed to find a fan of either side that thought Dean didn't have a shocker, though.

Utter trash is a pretty big overstatement, the entire back 4 was solid. Rafael in particular had a fantastic game up until the 2nd yellow. Although the sending off didn't really matter, Bale was perhaps even more ineffective once he was gone.


----------



## nate_h

I ll settle for a point. Now we have to focuse on blowing alot of cash on a striker.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

nate_h said:


> I ll settle for a point. Now we have to focuse on blowing alot of cash on a striker.


This. But from the other team. We need Robbie Keane, he won't be the solution to all of our problems, but it'll be a start


----------



## Magsimus

Come at me bro.


----------



## Melvis

He was then eaten by a black cat in the dying stages of the game... :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

American Jermaine Jones has joined Blackburn Rovers on loan.

Everton have accepted a bid from Chelsea for Stephan Pienaar. 



> Everton manager David Moyes has confirmed the Toffees have accepted a bid from Chelsea for Steven Pienaar, though the South Africa midfielder has failed to agree terms with the Blues.
> 
> Pienaar, 28, is out of contract in the summer and Everton are keen to cash in while they can, rather than risk losing him to a free transfer at the end of the season.
> 
> Moyes revealed on Friday that the Toffees had accepted an offer for the Pienaar, but did not name the club.
> 
> However, following Sunday's 2-2 Mersyside derby draw with Liverpool, Moyes revealed that the interested party was Chelsea, though he added that Pienaar has failed to agree terms as yet.


----------



## CGS

Would have expected him to go Spurs tbh.


----------



## Nige™

Rockhead said:


> American Jermaine Jones has joined Blackburn Rovers on loan.


Anybody know much about him? I heard he's got an attitude on him, but I don't know what he's like as a player.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I saw him once playing for the U.S. National Team. He had a pretty good performance. Think he got an assist on a goal. Blackburn can probably benefit from him.


----------



## Tomkin

LOL at all man united fans criticising a referee

Have you forgot about all the 1,000,001 bad decisions that went for you this season. I never heard you complaining about the ref when Neville took out Etherington and getting nothing when on a yellow against us.


----------



## reDREDD

Whos this new player Chelsea got? Any info?


----------



## nate_h

Jermaine Jones - Great engine. Good tackle, very solid

Work rate is 20 on FM if thats anything to go by as well. haha.


----------



## nate_h

redeadening said:


> Whos this new player Chelsea got? Any info?


didn't know you'd signed anyone, whats his name?


----------



## reDREDD

Well reports say we're getting him

Steven Pienaar from everton.

Either us or spurs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

tomkim4 said:


> I never heard you complaining about the ref when Neville took out Etherington and getting nothing when on a yellow against us.


Still hurts, does it? :lmao


----------



## Kiz

didnt chelsea say they had no interest in piennar? i know i wouldn't.

getting on in age, and not really as good as he's hyped up to be tbh. is there any figure being thrown around, because everton would win if they get some decent cash.

jones is a real hard worker. i think he's a dm, but runs all day.


----------



## TIP Punk

I heard Chelsea offered him a contact

He is a good player, creative..

PS>>>> GET A SHARAPOVA SIG FOR TWO WEEKS


----------



## Renegade™

> LOL at all man united fans criticising a referee
> 
> Have you forgot about all the 1,000,001 bad decisions that went for you this season. I never heard you complaining about the ref when Neville took out Etherington and getting nothing when on a yellow against us.


What has past refereeing performances got to do with the fairly shit one Dean produced today? Fuck all. Get over it.

We were fairly poor today, should've started SUPER Anderson instead of Fletcher imo, but a point is better than none, and atleast the back four + Carrick were solid today.

Jones is a trademark destroyer in midfield, terrific work rate and he's quick too. No nonsense tough tackler but does have some disciplinary problems now and then and is fairly injury prone too.


----------



## Von Doom

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> I heard Chelsea offered him a contact
> 
> He is a good player, creative..
> 
> PS>>>> GET A SHARAPOVA SIG FOR TWO WEEKS


They can't mate, they have to bid, only teams from abroad can offer him a contract without paying anything to us, the offer was reportedly £3m.

I'm happy we're getting something for him at least, he's been nothing but professional in the whole saga, but to be honest Leighton Baines always made him look far better than he actually is


----------



## TIP Punk

HuskyHarris said:


> They can't mate, they have to bid, only teams from abroad can offer him a contract without paying anything to us, the offer was reportedly £3m.
> 
> I'm happy we're getting something for him at least, he's been nothing but professional in the whole saga, but to be honest Leighton Baines always made him look far better than he actually is



Moyes said after the match they acceptd a bid... Where you at the match ?
Coleman better than Pienar anyway, younger


----------



## Von Doom

TheIrishProdigy™;9242795 said:


> Moyes said after the match they acceptd a bid... Where you at the match ?
> Coleman better than Pienar anyway, younger


Yeah I saw they'd accepted a bid, I thought you meant they'd held talks without bidding, my apologies.

Nah I watched it at the pub, our end sold out really quickly, and I didn't want to sit with the Liverpool fans (though I could have if I chose to)

Agreed about Coleman too, he wasn't as good as normal yesterday, but when he wants to he'll run at anyone without fear, most of the time he'll leave them for dead too


----------



## TIP Punk

Ye just Johnson is quick

Bent just handd in transfer request wtf????


----------



## Von Doom

Johnson played well yesterday, which surprised me a lot because he's a better attacker than he is a defender, not to mention he was on the wrong side. Just shows Dalglish has no belief whatsoever in Paul Konchesky. Martin Kelly also looks like a VERY good player.

Can't believe Bent has handed in a transfer request, the only club linked with him are Villa, who are 17th, Sunderland are 6th! If he does go it can only be for the money, and I'll lose all respect for him


----------



## BkB Hulk

Bent handing in a transfer request definitely seems like an attempt to get more money, be it with an improved contract from Sunderland or elsewhere. Seems like a real dog move on his part too, considering everything at Sunderland seemed to be going so well.


----------



## TIP Punk

Maybe Chelsea should try sign him ? Or even us ? They both have a horrible bench


----------



## Von Doom

Apparently the deal with Villa is £18m rising to £24m! 

Holy shit


----------



## united_07

Strange decision from bent, well at least welbeck would get more time at sunderland


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

Crazy by Bent really. Go from Sunderland, who are 6th and have a realistic chance of European football next year, to Aston Villa who are 17th and have a realistic chance of playing Scunthorpe next year.

Probably money or a falling out with Bruce is the reason.
Handy £18 million for Sunderland though. They can have Welbeck for £18 million............plus Henderson :side:.


----------



## Von Doom

Rumour has it that he handed in a transfer request in August, Sunderland asked him to stay until the next chance they had to sell him, and someone met their valuation of him.

Signing Asamoah Gyan makes sense now.


----------



## Renegade™

What the fuck is wrong with Bent? Surely it's the money coz leaving a club with a chance of Europe qualification for a relegation candidate is ludicrous.



> Handy £18 million for Sunderland though. They can have Welbeck for £18 million............plus Henderson :side:


That'd be an awful deal, no thank you for Henderson.


----------



## Kiz

welbeck's worth more than 18 million?

apparently robbie keane wants a pay rise to go to birmingham. :lmao


----------



## Melvis

:lmao I was thinking this earlier. Why does he think he'll get more money at Birmingham than at Spurs? Ridiculous.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Oh Robbie, just go somewhere that will get you games.
Nevermind the wages he's on, imagine how much he has pocketed through signing-on fees. He is fucking loaded!


----------



## Joel

Keane should just go to a place where his shit ass is lucky enough to play. The guy is awful now.

On the Pienaar deal... I guess it's not bad for £3m. It'll allow us to not rush McEachran's development and also Ramires will not have to start so many games, which I think has hampered his settling in period. He had to learn the game too fast, when he has only played in Portugal and Brazil prior.


----------



## nate_h

Shows us that we are in a false position really. Even if we fully deserve to be where we are. We are getting better. Makoun, possibly Bent, possibly Adam is a great transfer window!

I danced a bit when I heard the news. Even if it is a bit of a strange decision from Bent.


----------



## Magsimus

Hilarious as it is, I don't think Bent is worth anywhere near £18 million.


----------



## nate_h

I think he is, the 3rd top scorer behind Drogba and Rooney in recent premier league years.


----------



## united_07

nate_h said:


> Shows us that we are in a false position really. Even if we fully deserve to be where we are. We are getting better. Makoun, possibly Bent, possibly Adam is a great transfer window!
> 
> I danced a bit when I heard the news. Even if it is a bit of a strange decision from Bent.



you're apparently losing downing to liverpool though, according to SSN


----------



## The Monster

Silent Alarm said:


> Crazy by Bent really. Go from Sunderland, who are 6th and have a realistic chance of European football next year, to Aston Villa who are 17th and have a realistic chance of playing Scunthorpe next year.
> 
> Probably money or a falling out with Bruce is the reason.
> Handy £18 million for Sunderland though. They can have Welbeck for £18 million............plus Henderson :side:.


I actually thought that might happen long before today not the figures bit but Welbeck may be used as make weight to grab Henderson, also last few days a few papers saying Owen would leave us to go to Sunderland? I found that a bit odd as we just let Kiko go out on loan & only leave us with 3 CF's? But if Bent goes only leave Sunderland with Welbeck who out injured until next month & Gyan of course. 

Sky Sports News were also saying Liverpool are interested in Downing of Aston Villa which would make sense on how they would help fund good part of that Bent move.

Im happy we draw yestoday vs Spurs in the sense we went down to 10 & we didn’t play well & against another league title chaser away from home. But that shouldn’t be the reason to not have criticism for the teams performance which bar Carrick, Vidic, Rio & VDS was bit of a shambles.

The back 4 as unit did well, Evra was beaten few times by Lennon as was Rafael by Bale but both never did anything good with there final ball which found bit odd from Bale as that’s imo his best asset the fact he normally whips in good crosses & it lands onto players heads. Rio & Vidic were awesome, Vidic was so good, and finally after Rio injuries its nice to have that CB pairing back together, VDS as well was normally cool headed self. Carrick defensive side game was on show yestoday, his awareness to spot any danger was superb his passing, 1st touch & control & any attacking side to his game were not though, Fletch who was along side him though had really poor game & isn’t have that good of a season. 

I didn’t understand SAF tactics at all yestoday it was so odd, we lacked any threat in final 3rd, & we played a slow, narrow game when we attacked? Which isn’t us, we known for attacking with great pace & using alot width.

I also didn’t get why Giggs stayed on either, glad made 600th Appearance btw but he was very bad for whole game, Nani went off then SAF switched Rooney to RW we Nani was? Were had less off effect on game when did before moved there were he played in hole off Berbatov or LW? 

I also find it so annoying that soon as bring on Ando & Chicha we had pace & a threat in final threat, simple due to fact Ando was playing in hole & kept driving on with runs & getting into good area's, & when Hernandez came on he unlike either Berba or Rooney wanted to hang off the last defenders shoulder & run in behind so hand ball over the top late on.

SAF think needs make a decision on what wants shape to be in the big games from now on & how he wishes team to play, we haven’t looked great on road all season but keep grinding out results, think SAF will drop Berbatov on big games 4 rest season, harsh as that may be but Berba slows our game down when attack & this season we switched Berba & Rooney role, Rooney now in hole & Berba in front but cos Berba drops deep & slows game down it doesn’t help & Rooney after last season is at his best as no.9 CF when in & around the box he is deadly.

My feeling is Ando will be used from now on alot more, having someone in there who more advanced role & with his runs gets team up pitch & wishes to get things going there.

Think when play Man City in next "Big" game in the league think pretty clear wont play 4-4-2 play 4-3-3 but Rooney as lone CF & think be cos from here on out in those games & play Ando in midfield & we should have Park back by then as well.

Also think people have forgotten just how much we miss Valencia I know Nani doing great on RW but he adds our team natural width & threat with crosses & he also gets best out of Rooney, he also pushes back 4/LB further down the pitch which in turn allows other players more space as they don’t want to get done by Antonio's pace from RW or threat from his crosses.

I keep banging about it but the fact we cant control the midfield anymore is a worrying sign, Carrick seems to play more deeper role for his defensive side to his game & Ando more advanced role so unless Scholes is there we lack anyone in there who can keep the ball for us, think need 1 new CM & someone who doesn’t need passing range of Scholes but someone who can get up & down pitch as more box to box CM, who defends & attacks with good engine on him but has passing ability to play it simple to keep ball for us. 

I am bit stunned if SAF didn’t see this & want to solve this problem, I don’t know if wants to solve this problem either this month or in the summer but it need addressing at some point this year one way or the other imo.

Saying that we move on to Birmingham at OT this Saturday, think may have 1 eye on Blackpool on Tuesday in mid week so I can actually see 1 of Rio or Vidic being rested for Blackpool game, I also think SAF will play Ando & Carrick from start its from there I am unsure what SAF will do, either battle Birmingham 4-3-3 with his own or say no we attack you with our 4-4-2 & if that’s case my feeling is Hernandez will partner Rooney up top or if is a 4-3-3 Rooney will be lone CF as imo we need to get him at best again & his very good as lone CF & needs to get in swing playing that role for next part of season which is vital.


----------



## CGS

Bent wanting to leave now is a joke tbh. Especially if he goes to Villa who could possibly get relegated while Sunderland could be in the Europa League next year. He must really not wanna be there then. 

Wouldn't mind seeing us pick him up though and have him line up beside Torres. Even with our bad state going to us seems more logical than Villa.


----------



## Melvis

I'm sure Pepe Reina would LOVE to see his face after the beach ball incident... :side:

I don't think Bent's really worth £18 million. I think when he's been prolific in the past, yes, he might have scraped that, but now I'm not so sure. He's got good pace and a good finishing touch, so he'd be a solid buy (even if leaving Sunderland isn't really a smart plan), and if anyone has the money to spare, why not. I personally wouldn't want to pay the asking price for him, though.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

SSN reporting that Tevezis a a Real Madrid in this window!Id love to see him move there!(Also Madrid interested in signing Ruud Van Nistleroy aga in!)


----------



## TIP Punk

Melvisboy said:


> I'm sure Pepe Reina would LOVE to see his face after the beach ball incident... :side:
> 
> I don't think Bent's really worth £18 million. I think when he's been prolific in the past, yes, he might have scraped that, but now I'm not so sure. He's got good pace and a good finishing touch, so he'd be a solid buy (even if leaving Sunderland isn't really a smart plan), and if anyone has the money to spare, why not. I personally wouldn't want to pay the asking price for him, though.


Lol at first bit

He is worth about 9 or ten he would be a very good second best striker for top 4


----------



## Silent Alarm

You all seem to have forgotten the unofficial 50% English player tax.
There seems to be a premium on English players, how else would Joleon Lescotts transfer fee be £20 million plus. Same with Milner and even Smalling cost £10 million plus, despite not even being an England international.


----------



## reDREDD

Clearly the 50% tax is because of how quality English players are.


----------



## CGS

Yeah because England win so much.....


----------



## reDREDD

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah because England win so much.....


Precisely.


----------



## nate_h

I hope this deal goes through today. And hopefully we'll get Adam too before the weekend. Maybe then we could put up a bit of a fight against Man City.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool have accepted a bid from Hoffenheim for Ryan Babel according to SSN.
That'll probably fund a move for Downing.


----------



## nate_h

Get the fuck in.

Do not give one damn about the price tag. We aint poor. We just didn't want to keep giving MON the cash considering he blew alot of money on average players like sidwell on 50k a week, and then not playing.


----------



## Magsimus

Sunderland fans acting like they never liked him in the first place and are glad to be rid 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

sunderland looking at michael bradley. not a bad move, imo.


----------



## TIP Punk

Silent Alarm said:


> Liverpool have accepted a bid from Hoffenheim for Ryan Babel according to SSN.
> That'll probably fund a move for Downing.


We are rolling in money mate


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Magsimus said:


> Sunderland fans acting like they never liked him in the first place and are glad to be rid 8*D


If I were a Sunderland fan, I'd start cursing the fuck out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

A Prem move for Bradley would be great. I wonder if the Bundesliga team he plays for are still bottom.

Bent moving is a move I didn't expect, but this is exactly what they need.

Spurs landed Pienaar apparently. I'm not surprised. Chelsea won't get anyone this January.


----------



## Joel

Pienaar choosing Spurs over us is very worrying. It seems as though we are losing some pull...


----------



## reDREDD

Luis perhaps? Apparently Benefica are willing to make a concession in exchange for ferierra.

Either way, i think we should be calling up more youth. We have probably the second best academy in the premier league, why not use it?


----------



## Nige™

Where is Pienaar going to play? They already have Bale ffs, and Lennon on the right. Strange one!


----------



## Liam Miller

So Gerard gets 18m to spend on one player, but Martin got pretty much fuck all at villa, hmmm makes sense


----------



## Big Fat Sean

WWE_TNA said:


> So Gerard gets 18m to spend on one player, but Martin got pretty much fuck all at villa, hmmm makes sense


That's not true about O'Neill. His net spend over the last 4 years is over 80 million. Lerner always supported him with funds.


----------



## nate_h

Martin Spent loads! 120m+. On more often then not average players! on big wages, as I said. And some of them never played. Randy got fed up with the way he worked in the window and they fell out.

Gerard has more links in the window, and has signed some quality so far. Walker (miles better than Corluka and Hutton), Makoun and Bent. Maybe Charlie Adam as well.

It's just cause we've spent so much on one player everyones like ''where the hell as this money come from!?'' No one would batter an eye lid if we signed like 4 players for 18 million.


----------



## asdfghjkl2011

The Monster said:


> I actually thought that might happen long before today not the figures bit but Welbeck may be used as make weight to grab Henderson, also last few days a few papers saying Owen would leave us to go to Sunderland? I found that a bit odd as we just let Kiko go out on loan & only leave us with 3 CF's? But if Bent goes only leave Sunderland with Welbeck who out injured until next month & Gyan of course.
> 
> Sky Sports News were also saying Liverpool are interested in Downing of Aston Villa which would make sense on how they would help fund good part of that Bent move.
> 
> Im happy we draw yestoday vs Spurs in the sense we went down to 10 & we didn’t play well & against another league title chaser away from home. But that shouldn’t be the reason to not have criticism for the teams performance which bar Carrick, Vidic, Rio & VDS was bit of a shambles.
> 
> The back 4 as unit did well, Evra was beaten few times by Lennon as was Rafael by Bale but both never did anything good with there final ball which found bit odd from Bale as that’s imo his best asset the fact he normally whips in good crosses & it lands onto players heads. Rio & Vidic were awesome, Vidic was so good, and finally after Rio injuries its nice to have that CB pairing back together, VDS as well was normally cool headed self. Carrick defensive side game was on show yestoday, his awareness to spot any danger was superb his passing, 1st touch & control & any attacking side to his game were not though, Fletch who was along side him though had really poor game & isn’t have that good of a season.
> 
> I didn’t understand SAF tactics at all yestoday it was so odd, we lacked any threat in final 3rd, & we played a slow, narrow game when we attacked? Which isn’t us, we known for attacking with great pace & using alot width.
> 
> I also didn’t get why Giggs stayed on either, glad made 600th Appearance btw but he was very bad for whole game, Nani went off then SAF switched Rooney to RW we Nani was? Were had less off effect on game when did before moved there were he played in hole off Berbatov or LW?
> 
> I also find it so annoying that soon as bring on Ando & Chicha we had pace & a threat in final threat, simple due to fact Ando was playing in hole & kept driving on with runs & getting into good area's, & when Hernandez came on he unlike either Berba or Rooney wanted to hang off the last defenders shoulder & run in behind so hand ball over the top late on.
> 
> SAF think needs make a decision on what wants shape to be in the big games from now on & how he wishes team to play, we haven’t looked great on road all season but keep grinding out results, think SAF will drop Berbatov on big games 4 rest season, harsh as that may be but Berba slows our game down when attack & this season we switched Berba & Rooney role, Rooney now in hole & Berba in front but cos Berba drops deep & slows game down it doesn’t help & Rooney after last season is at his best as no.9 CF when in & around the box he is deadly.
> 
> My feeling is Ando will be used from now on alot more, having someone in there who more advanced role & with his runs gets team up pitch & wishes to get things going there.
> 
> Think when play Man City in next "Big" game in the league think pretty clear wont play 4-4-2 play 4-3-3 but Rooney as lone CF & think be cos from here on out in those games & play Ando in midfield & we should have Park back by then as well.
> 
> Also think people have forgotten just how much we miss Valencia I know Nani doing great on RW but he adds our team natural width & threat with crosses & he also gets best out of Rooney, he also pushes back 4/LB further down the pitch which in turn allows other players more space as they don’t want to get done by Antonio's pace from RW or threat from his crosses.
> 
> I keep banging about it but the fact we cant control the midfield anymore is a worrying sign, Carrick seems to play more deeper role for his defensive side to his game & Ando more advanced role so unless Scholes is there we lack anyone in there who can keep the ball for us, think need 1 new CM & someone who doesn’t need passing range of Scholes but someone who can get up & down pitch as more box to box CM, who defends & attacks with good engine on him but has passing ability to play it simple to keep ball for us.
> 
> I am bit stunned if SAF didn’t see this & want to solve this problem, I don’t know if wants to solve this problem either this month or in the summer but it need addressing at some point this year one way or the other imo.
> 
> Saying that we move on to Birmingham at OT this Saturday, think may have 1 eye on Blackpool on Tuesday in mid week so I can actually see 1 of Rio or Vidic being rested for Blackpool game, I also think SAF will play Ando & Carrick from start its from there I am unsure what SAF will do, either battle Birmingham 4-3-3 with his own or say no we attack you with our 4-4-2 & if that’s case my feeling is Hernandez will partner Rooney up top or if is a 4-3-3 Rooney will be lone CF as imo we need to get him at best again & his very good as lone CF & needs to get in swing playing that role for next part of season which is vital.


Yeah dont know why sir alex would drop ando whens hes in good form. carrick and fletcher never play well together definately should have started, Wish he could shot do had two possible chances but passed it off, rafael is a legend by the way!!


----------



## Kiz

so bent came for 18 mil?

bit over the odds, but hey, a guy who has proven to score goals in the prem league.



> Mario Balotelli believes that Manchester City's new-look strike force is the best in world football.
> 
> Currently out with a knee injury, the 20-year-old says he cannot wait to link up with new £27m signing Edin Dzeko and the club's captain Carlos Tevez.
> 
> "Our attack of Balotelli-Tevez-Dzeko is the best in the world," he said on Tuesday. "We are the strongest. Better even than Barcelona and Real Madrid."
> 
> The Italian also claimed he is better than Manchester United's Wayne Rooney.
> 
> "He [Rooney] is a very good player but not the best in Manchester," former Inter Milan striker Balotelli, who also feels that United fans admire him, told Italian newspaper Gazetta dello Sport.
> 
> "Do United fans insult me? No, they stop me in the street and say: 'Mario, come to us'. But I dream of beating them because I know how much the City fans care. They are wonderful with me."
> 
> England international Rooney, who has also suffered with injury in recent months, has scored three times this season while Balotelli has scored eight times since moving from Italy in August.
> 
> City manager Roberto Mancini has already declared his intention to unite Dzeko and Tevez in attack with Balotelli, who recently won the Fifa Young Player of the Year award.
> 
> After that prize was announced, he claimed to have never heard of the runner-up - Arsenal's Jack Wilshere.
> 
> And his latest comments are likely to cause surprise at World Player of the Year Lionel Messi's Barcelona, the reigning Spanish champions and 2009 Champions League winners, now widely considered to be one of the greatest attacking teams of all time.
> 
> He has also hit out at Real Madrid coach Jose Mourinho, whom he played under at Inter for the past two seasons as the pair fell out consistently over Balotelli's attitude.
> 
> Former Chelsea manager Mourinho banished him from the first team for seven matches last season before Inter finished with an unprecedented treble in Italian football with Balotelli mostly a substitute.
> 
> "Mourinho is the best coach in the world but as a man he has a lot to learn about politeness and respect," added Balotelli.
> 
> "[But Mancini] he's the most important coach I've had. Soon he'll be the best in the world. As a man he's 10km ahead of Mourinho."
> 
> Balotelli has been ordered to rest for a couple of weeks after which his present injury, which may need an operation, will be assessed.


fuck i love him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

"We are the strongest. Better even than Barcelona and Real Madrid."

Please sig this Kiz.


----------



## Kiz

need more characters like him. providing many great moments.


----------



## EGame

lol at that guy trolling the entire football world.


----------



## TIP Punk

Kiz said:


> need more characters like him. providing many great moments.


Nicklas Bendtner


----------



## Kiz

nowhere near mario's level of trolldom.


----------



## BkB Hulk

:lmao

Of course he's better than Rooney. He's number two only behind Messi.


----------



## Silent Alarm

He'll be at AC Milan in a matter of months  (Well, not months but he will end up there.)


----------



## Goku

Yeah, better than Madrid obviously. They don't even have a striker. But no, Barca is still MUCH better. And I don't like Barca.


----------



## Victarion

Ballotelli makes a good point as usual. What a guy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Only the second best player in the world can tell Mourinho to learn some politeness and respect. Mario is so great.


----------



## Kiz

Silent Alarm said:


> He'll be at AC Milan in a matter of months  (Well, not months but he will end up there.)


you're just jealous you don't have a single world class player in your squad.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Kiz said:


> you're just jealous you don't have a single world class player in your squad.


You're messing aren't ya? I can't tell.


----------



## Kiz

no not at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Er....yeah, alright.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Kiz said:


> you're just jealous you don't have a single world class player in your squad.


That's why all of the Man U fans come up to Mario and they're like "Man, we need you".


----------



## Kiz

that is true.

black jesus for sure.


----------



## CGS

:lmao 

That is all


----------



## Razor King

Ballotelli is actually entertaining.


----------



## Melvis

Haha, Balotelli's a legend. Tells it how he sees it. Especially loving the bit where he says that Man Utd fans are walking up to him in the street and asking him to go to United. And saying Mourinho needs to learn some politeness and respect. :lmao Second best behind Messi knows what he's talking about.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Uh-oh here we go!



> *Ronaldo roars back at Balotelli*
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo has told outspoken Manchester City striker Mario Balotelli to talk less and concentrate on his football.
> 
> Italian international Balotelli has been at the centre of a number of controversies since joining City from Inter Milan last summer and recently made headlines by taking a swipe at Manchester United's Wayne Rooney.
> 
> But Real Madrid star Ronaldo, who made his name at United alongside Rooney, hit back in Gazzetta dello Sport: "Balotelli? He's a good player but he must talk less and think about playing more.
> 
> "In the Premier League, if he knows how to listen and wants to learn, he could become a great player. I hope he achieves that. However, today he puts many other things ahead of his career and this is not good."
> 
> Balotelli, who is currently sidelined with a knee injury, is set to go head to head with Rooney in the Manchester derby at Old Trafford on February 12.
> 
> "He [Wayne Rooney] is a very good player but not the best in Manchester," Balotelli said on Tuesday. "Our attack of Balotelli-Tevez-Dzeko is the best in the world - better even than Barcelona and Real Madrid. We are the strongest and we can win things now - we just lack conviction."
> 
> The City striker also delivered his verdict on his former coach at Inter, Jose Mourinho, and said current boss Roberto Mancini would soon be regarded a better manager.
> 
> "Mourinho is the best coach in the world but as a man he has a lot to learn about politeness and respect," he said. "[Mancini is] the most important coach I've had. Soon he'll be the best in the world. As a man he's 10km ahead of Mourinho."


I think Ronaldo might be mad that Balotelli called himself second best after Messi.


----------



## reDREDD

Ronaldo is just jealous. Afterall, Mario is only less than Messi.

Though he'd better watch his mouth about Chelsea.


----------



## united_07

lol at balotelli suggesting all the united fans want him at united :lmao i certainly wouldnt want him at united, he has a terrible attitude, isnt consistant and gets himself in trouble too often


----------



## CGS

*Awaits Balotelli epic response*


----------



## Mikey Damage

crap. i thought the replay was to be at Emirates.

Another one at Elland(?) road. ugh. could be rough.


----------



## united_07

Mikey Damage said:


> crap. i thought the replay was to be at Emirates.
> 
> Another one at Elland(?) road. ugh. could be rough.


the first one was at the emirates


----------



## #dealwithit

Dan. Dan. Dan. Dan. Dan. Dan. Dan. Dan. Dan. Dan.

Apparently Bendtner and Arshavin are on the wings, and Denilson starting in midfield. We're Fucked.

People may mock Balotelli, and he certainly brings it on himself. However he is a very very good footballer. You just fear for his sake that he might not push himself to the limits and achieve his potential.


----------



## Mikey Damage

united_07 said:


> the first one was at the emirates


wot.

for fucks sake. we're out.


----------



## #dealwithit

Nasri is fucking beautiful.


----------



## Melvis

Could end up being a long evening. :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Mike Dean is reffing so I'm expecting at least one ridiculous decision from the bug-eyed fuck.

What a save by Schmeichel.


----------



## Mikey Damage

yay for Nasri!

I've always believed in this club! :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

Sagna.....

RELEASE THE CRACKEN!!!


----------



## #dealwithit

Johnson.......

RELEASE THE CRACKEN!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

no kidding. jfc.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Christ, what a fucking hit!


----------



## CGS

That as a hell of a strike from Johnson


----------



## [email protected]

Beautiful goals!


----------



## TIP Punk

Melvis how you like them apples ? ha

Its a shame, my 2nd and 3rd fav teams and leeds showed they are a prem league team soon over the two matches


----------



## Kiz

Rockhead said:


> Uh-oh here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ronaldo might be mad that Balotelli called himself second best after Messi.


ronaldo only need to concentrate on beating barca, and he blows nutsacks at that.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Ronaldo's jealous because Man U fans don't want him back anymore. They want Mario.


----------



## Melvis

TheIrishProdigy™;9251864 said:


> Melvis how you like them apples ? ha
> 
> Its a shame, my 2nd and 3rd fav teams and leeds showed they are a prem league team soon over the two matches


Meh, what can you do. Arsenal are a Premiership team, and last night, they played like a Premiership team. In general, guys like Nasri (and then Fabregas and RVP later on) are just of too high a quality. Wenger wasn't fucking around with the replay, not after we nearly took it at the Emirates. Props to Arsenal, they were better than us.

It's a real shame, but I'm not surprised. We just didn't have the quality to match up to them. On the bright side, we can focus on the league now - beating a Premiership team in the 3rd round last year effectively destroyed our automatic promotion bid, somehow. We don't have to worry about that this time.

Oh, and call me biased, but Bradley Johnson's goal may just be one of the best goals I've ever seen.


----------



## Renegade™

It was a great goal, but I've seen plenty like it down the years, most notable was Pamarot's strike for Portsmouth against Newcastle, now THAT, was a fucking rocket.


----------



## Melvis

Mmhmm. Managed to find it on Youtube, I faintly remember it from a few years ago. One hell of a strike. Very similar to Johnson's, just a bit further out and a lot harder.


----------



## Von Doom

Everton have taken 17-year old Eric Dier on loan until the end of the season, I'm guessing it's to be used as a trial, hope we get him permanently, extremely highly rated:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ng-star-Sporting-Lisbon--havent-FA-touch.html


----------



## united_07

HuskyHarris said:


> Everton have taken 17-year old Eric Dier on loan until the end of the season, I'm guessing it's to be used as a trial, hope we get him permanently, extremely highly rated:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ng-star-Sporting-Lisbon--havent-FA-touch.html





> Like so many football crazy boys born in England in the 1990s, Dier grew up wearing Manchester United shirts. He had Cantona on his back, then Solskjaer, later Beckham and dreamed of being a professional footballer.


good news, it means if he plays well it would probably be difficult to turn down united, as he supported them


----------



## Magsimus

Renegade™ said:


> It was a great goal, but I've seen plenty like it down the years, most notable was Pamarot's strike for Portsmouth against Newcastle, now THAT, was a fucking rocket.


I was at that game 

It was awesome.


----------



## reDREDD

Man, fuck chelsea, those retards just beat Arsenal 2-1 in the youth FA cup! Im assuming the arsenal youth team is the same as the standard one.

Ancelotti, listen close and listen good, it has become apparent recently that we have a OMGWTFBBQ academy. Im not entirely sure how that happened, but we do. With Josh, Sturridge, and a bunch of other kids I never heard of tearing it up, have you thought its maybe time to START PLAYING THEM IN REAL MATCHES?

I mean Jesus Christ man. What the hell?


----------



## Nige™

Arsenal/Chelsea in the Youth Cup? I wonder how many of those kids are English.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Of the starters, 6 for Chelsea and and 6 for Arse.

Redeadening what would be your first choice 11?


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> Man, fuck chelsea, those retards just beat Arsenal 2-1 in the youth FA cup! Im assuming the arsenal youth team is the same as the standard one.
> 
> Ancelotti, listen close and listen good, it has become apparent recently that we have a OMGWTFBBQ academy. Im not entirely sure how that happened, but we do. With Josh, Sturridge, and a bunch of other kids I never heard of tearing it up, have you thought its maybe time to START PLAYING THEM IN REAL MATCHES?
> 
> I mean Jesus Christ man. What the hell?


Piece of me dies everytime I see Anelka over Sturridge these days.

Bruma should get more love than he does. Josh is still young though. Taking our time with him, is the best way to help him along.


----------



## united_07

i wouldnt look too much into beating arsenal reserves, didnt aston villa's youngsters in their reserve team beat arsenal 10-1 a couple of weeks back


----------



## Joel

http://blogs.loughboroughecho.net/goaltastic/2011/01/new-owner-to-wrestle-control-o.html

:lmao


----------



## CGS

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

Imagine Vince as a Premier League chairman :lmao


----------



## nate_h

united_07 said:


> i wouldnt look too much into beating arsenal reserves, didnt aston villa's youngsters in their reserve team beat arsenal 10-1 a couple of weeks back


I would look into it..cause our reserve team is amazing.

Liverpool bid for charlie adam, the same kind of money we have. If Ian Hollowanker doesnt come out and insult Liverpool then he will forever be a hypocritical wanker. Bruce, Holloway all have it in for us when we do our business in an above board totally acceptable manager. Don't get why people continue to love Hollowanker, getting too cocky. Hopefully Liverpool do sign Adam now so Blackpool fall hopelessly down the league and back to the championship so I don't have to see Holloways twattish face again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Holloway is a bit of a rent-a-quote and a journalists dream because he seems happy to give an opinion on anything that he's asked about.
He does have some sensible things to say (the Rooney rant and the offer for Adam was ridiculous considering the current transfer climate).

He better hope he doesn't become a flash in the pan like Phil Brown.
I do like Holloway though so hopefully he won't


----------



## CGS

According to SSN, Arsenal are looking to sign Woodgate 

o_0


----------



## Nige™

nate_h said:


> Liverpool bid for charlie adam, the same kind of money we have. If Ian Hollowanker doesnt come out and insult Liverpool then he will forever be a hypocritical wanker. Bruce, Holloway all have it in for us when we do our business in an above board totally acceptable manager. Don't get why people continue to love Hollowanker, getting too cocky. Hopefully Liverpool do sign Adam now so Blackpool fall hopelessly down the league and back to the championship so I don't have to see Holloways twattish face again.


His point was though that if Villa were spending £24m on Bent, bidding £3.5m for Adam was insulting & derisory. He's right in saying that.

It's easy to see why everyone loves Holloway. He speaks his mind and has achieved wonders with Blackpool. Not only has he got Blackpool in to the Premiership, which in itself is amazing, he's got them in to the top half on a strict budget. Plus they've done the double over Liverpool.

So he goes over the top sometimes, he's a genuine character and deserves recognition for the amazing job he's done.


----------



## Joel

Charlie Adam is a good player, but I don't know...

You know what, I was about to make a point about him surely not being worth more than £5m, but I didn't realise he was only 25 years old! I actually thought he was in his 30's!


----------



## Magsimus

Vinny Mac > Cockney mafia.


----------



## Razor King

No chance in hell at the Premier League! 

Is Vince McMahon going to come out and cut a promo before the match? Newcastle with an entrance theme?


----------



## united_07

what a goal there from united to make it 3-0 right before half time


----------



## [email protected]

It should be 4-0 or more for Arsenal -__- Fuckin' Al Habsi.


----------



## TIP Punk

Fernando Torres Winter Wonderland !!!


----------



## CGS

*Comes home to find Liverpool have actually won a match* 

FUCK YEAH!!!

Also good to hear Torres actually scoring goals. Dude came pretty close against Everton and done it this week. Hopefully this is the start of him finding his form back.


----------



## united_07

5-0 and great performance from united, good to see berbatov getting his 3rd hattrick of the season. Only downside was how annoying Nani was, wasted so many chances by being selfish. Im guessing hernandez will be starting against Blackpool midweek as he didnt feature today, would be good to see Obertan start as well.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

united_07 said:


> 5-0 and great performance from united, good to see berbatov getting his 3rd hattrick of the season. Only downside was how annoying Nani was, wasted so many chances by being selfish. Im guessing hernandez will be starting against Blackpool midweek as he didnt feature today, would be good to see Obertan start as well.


Nani was infuriating. Good strike for the goal, but so so wasteful for the majority of the game.

Anderson looked like a player again today.


----------



## Silent Alarm

We love you Berba, we do! 

Meireles scored a goal of the season contender today, cracking volley.

C'mon Villa :side:.


----------



## TIP Punk

I hate Berba, hes bent.

Need Villa and City both to score for 86 Euro


----------



## [email protected]

Robin Van-Tastic !


----------



## CGS

Just saw the Meireles goal what a goal. There it is if anyone wants to see it


----------



## Magsimus

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Absolute daylight robbery. Can only blame ourselves though, should have at least been 3-0 up by the end.


----------



## reDREDD

Jesus Christ, with all these results, Drogba better wake the fuck up tomorrow.


----------



## Nige™

redeadening said:


> Jesus Christ, with all these results, Drogba better wake the fuck up tomorrow.


Or maybe Monday?


----------



## Big Fat Sean

redeadening said:


> Jesus Christ, with all these results, Drogba better wake the fuck up tomorrow.


Not sure if you saw before, you were talking about the young players. Can I ask you what your starting 11 would be?


----------



## Mikey Damage

nice job by Villa to hold on. Citeh were bringing it late in the second half.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Aston Villa 1-0 Man City FT

Get the fuck in!
If only Balotelli wasn't injured, eh? 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

Nige™ said:


> Or maybe Monday?


Sorry I meant Monday. The last 24 hours of finals have wrecked my internal clock



Big Fat Sean said:


> Not sure if you saw before, you were talking about the young players. Can I ask you what your starting 11 would be?


Dunno if Im in a good enough position to really decide on anything like that. I havent really seen the youth in action enough. Ive heard things, but never really watched them


----------



## nate_h

Bent has now scored 82 Premier League goals, meaning he's equal to Dider Drogba and Wayne Rooney..says it all doesn't it? Well worth the money if it totally changes our season.

Man City really piled on the pressure but it just wasnt going in today and they missed a hell of a lot of chances. But, our defense was fucking amazing.


----------



## reDREDD

Bent proved how much he was worth tonight. Sunderland failed without him and he scored the winning goal vs City.

Great start for him.


----------



## Nige™

redeadening said:


> Bent proved how much he was worth tonight. *Sunderland failed without him* and he scored the winning goal vs City.
> 
> Great start for him.


Work is screwing with you, Sunderland won!


----------



## reDREDD

Fuck, I gotta get some sleep 

Fucking university man. I read through the TNA spoilers and thought they were good. I think I'm starting to lose it.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

It says Prem League in the title, but my team are in the Championship, so what the hell, Norwich City up to 3rd in the league, 1-2 win today against Sheff Utd, best young manager in the game looking for two consecutive promotions.


----------



## Kiz

knew bent would score the winning goal to sink us .


----------



## Renegade™

My love for Darren Bent just shot up, lovely stuff.


----------



## Victarion

Super MARIO needs to come back.


----------



## Kiz

i'll break darren's knees if he ever tries a stunt like that again.

super mario is the only world class striker in the league.


----------



## nate_h

Why this has got to be the best league in the world - we're now only 5 points of 7th. Christ talking about relegation last week..


----------



## Magsimus

You don't need to worry about 7th, you won't be taking that spot


----------



## beefheart

alright, i'm new to this thing... big game for the albion today, 3 points at blackburn and we'll be 6 clear of the relegation places, not banking on it though.

any other west brom fans here? can't say i'm really expecting any.


----------



## united_07

Andy Gray and Richard Keys are in a bit of trouble after what they said yesterday



> Sky Sports presenters Andy Gray and Richard Keys were at the centre of a sexism row last night after they questioned whether a female linesman knew the offside rule during a Premier League football match.
> The commentators, who apparently believed their microphones were switched off, were recorded making disparaging remarks about Sian Massey, 25, before Liverpool’s Premiership clash with Wolves yesterday.
> They also criticised Apprentice star and West Ham vice-chairman Karren Brady who had yesterday written about sexism in a newspaper column.
> Commenting on Ms Massey, Mr Keys said: ‘Somebody better get down there and explain offside to her.’
> Mr Gray, a former Scottish international footballer, replied: ‘Can you believe that? A female linesman. Women don’t know the offside rule.’
> Mr Keys replied: ‘Course they don’t. I can guarantee you there will be a big one today. Kenny (Liverpool manager Kenny Dalglish) will go potty. This isn’t the first time, is it? Didn’t we have one before?’
> 
> The Sky presenters made disparaging remarks about assistant referee Sian Massey
> Later in the exchange, Mr Keys said: ‘The game’s gone mad. Did you hear charming Karren Brady this morning complaining about sexism? Do me a favour, love.’
> Ms Brady had said she had ‘experienced sexism at its rankest, lies about my personal life and a level of calculated mischief that is simply appalling’.
> Asked about the pundits’ remarks, she said: ‘I think this just sums up everything I said in my column.’
> During the game, which Liverpool won 3-0, Ms Massey angered Wolves by refusing to rule Raul Meireles offside before he set up Liverpool’s first goal. The replay showed that she made the correct decision.
> When The Mail on Sunday put the transcript to Mr Keys, he said: ‘I have no recollection of that. I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 'My recollection is that I wished the young lady all the best.’
> When told a recording existed of the conversation, he said: ‘If you have a tape then you don’t need me to talk to you.’
> Last night The Mail on Sunday sent a transcript and a copy of the recording to a Sky Sports spokeswoman.
> She was not able to confirm or deny the veracity of the clip, which was provided to this newspaper by an anonymous source.
> Mr Gray could not be reached last night


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-linesman--Apprentice-star-Karren-Brady.html

the big decision yesterday was actually 100% correct, which proved them wrong

this is them a few years back


----------



## BkB Hulk

:lmao @ "no recollection" before finding out it was recorded.


----------



## Kiz

it's ok, i fucking lost it at that volley and the fat keeper falling over.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

> Ms Brady had said she had ‘experienced sexism at its rankest, lies about my personal life and a level of calculated mischief that is simply appalling’.


but she isn't above sending text messages to West Ham players telling them to start a revolt against Avram "boring" Grant


----------



## Razor King

Ummmmm, will Manchester United be the new "Invincibles?"


----------



## haribo

united_07 said:


>


:lmao at everything there. Even the trophy presentation was a shambles.


----------



## beefheart

Razor King said:


> Ummmmm, will Manchester United be the new "Invincibles?"


Not too sure. Not been at their best this season, playing poorly a lot of the time but still getting results. Appologies for the cliches, but the table doesn't lie, and it is the sign of a good team getting results when you're not playing at your best.

Pretty inevitable what will happen; they'll end up getting beaten 1-0 with a scrappy last minute winner when they've actually played really well and missed loads of great chances.

Can't see anyone else winning the league either way though now.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

It will be a big party in London if Man U does win the title and go undefeated.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I can't see us going undefeated, we're just not good enough away from home. Plus we still have to go to The Emirates, Stamford Bridge and Anfield.

:lmao at Keys & Gray, gobshites.
Also, I would do unspeakable things to Karren Brady :side:.


----------



## Razor King

The scary thing is United haven't been at their best, but they have still managed to get away with a draw--and in many cases--all three points. If they start clicking, I can't see anybody beating them in the Premier League. Nonetheless, it could be a case of "fate" coming back at them with a twist--in that, once they start playing at their best, they also start losing a few matches in phony manners. Whatever...

I can't see Arsenal beating United. Maybe Chelsea, as they are picking up again. City lost last night, and I have no hope in them. Unless the second-best player in the world, Balotelli, isn't injured! 

With the present scenario, ManU will have to screw up amazingly--not to win the title. Arsenal have more chances winning the FA Cup over the Premier League. Then again, Chelsea would love to win it three times in a row.

It's getting exciting, and come Feb--Champions League will make it even more exciting. In fact, I can see many teams crumbling during that week/period.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Anyone watch the Blackburn/WBA game? Amazing header from Tamas....shame it was in his own net. 8*D

Anyway Blackburn looked sharp, was impressed with Jermaine Jones, Junior Hoilett and Roque's first game back at the club. I think Blackburn can maybe push on and challenge for a europa league spot. West Brom look to be in trouble, they don't play with the same creativity they had earlier in the season.

Who is everyone else prediciting to go down at this moment in time? My prediction is:

Wolves
Wigan
West Brom/Birmingham

I think West Ham have shown some improvement lately and will stay up.


----------



## Nige™

^Cracking result for you against Brighton yesterday. I so hope Bournemouth go up.

Great result for us today man. We rode our luck at times and Robinson made some great saves from Jerome Thomas at important times to keep us ahead.

I'm loving Junior Hoillet right now. The boy's been given licence to attack now and he looks like the real deal. His strike was amazing, just awesome how much pace & movement he got on it. Jermaine Jones slotted in nicely. We've needed a more defensive minded central midfielder in there alongside Dunn or Pedersen, and it definitely worked today in allowing Dunny to concentrate more on the attacking aspect without worrying about tracking back. We had a good shape and we tackled brilliantly, something we never did under Big Sam. We only gave away four fouls I think and we pressed so much better, pushing West Brom back up the pitch on several occasions. I'm so used to seeing us back off and invite pressure, but not today.

I hate to say it, but Steve Kean looks to be doing a good job. It's a completely different team now with the shape, style of play, players, and it's great to watch. We're going to cause teams problems for sure now, and we'll get caught out too because our defence is prone to errors and we do give the ball away in bad places all too easily sometimes.

With those three points now putting us on to a total of 31, we should be safe. It's a false position with the games in hand teams below have over us and how tight the league is. Still though, I'm real happy with where we're at right now.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Do you ever check out MGP's blog Nige? Some entertaining stuff on it.

http://gamst.co.uk/

The hightlight has to be...



> Stig: The situation with Jones and Odemwinige, you were lucky that the Ref didn’t penalized you?
> Morten: Difficult for me to say.
> Stig: The replay shows that it was clear penalty, you were really lucky!
> Morten: Yes maybe, but if the Ref had given a penalty Robinson would have saved it anyways, so they were lucky to miss out on that humiliation


Outstanding.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Nige™;9262830 said:


> ^Cracking result for you against Brighton yesterday. I so hope Bournemouth go up.
> 
> Great result for us today man. We rode our luck at times and Robinson made some great saves from Jerome Thomas at important times to keep us ahead.
> 
> I'm loving Junior Hoillet right now. The boy's been given licence to attack now and he looks like the real deal. His strike was amazing, just awesome how much pace & movement he got on it. Jermaine Jones slotted in nicely. We've needed a more defensive minded central midfielder in there alongside Dunn or Pedersen, and it definitely worked today in allowing Dunny to concentrate more on the attacking aspect without worrying about tracking back. We had a good shape and we tackled brilliantly, something we never did under Big Sam. We only gave away four fouls I think and we pressed so much better, pushing West Brom back up the pitch on several occasions. I'm so used to seeing us back off and invite pressure, but not today.
> 
> I hate to say it, but Steve Kean looks to be doing a good job. It's a completely different team now with the shape, style of play, players, and it's great to watch. We're going to cause teams problems for sure now, and we'll get caught out too because our defence is prone to errors and we do give the ball away in bad places all too easily sometimes.
> 
> With those three points now putting us on to a total of 31, we should be safe. It's a false position with the games in hand teams below have over us and how tight the league is. Still though, I'm real happy with where we're at right now.


Firstly :lmao @ Pedersen, classic.

Secondly, yes it was a cracking result for us  I had to work and was gutted I couldn't have been there. It's been tough for the fans down here losing Eddie Howe as we loved him as manager, but I'm sure our fans will get behind Bradders and Fletch like we got behind Eddie and Jason Tindall. Do I think we will go up? Yes. Do I think we will go up automatically? I don't see why not. The fact everyone was tipping us for relegation at the beginning of the season just makes me even more pleased with how we are playing right now.

And yeah, what a peach of a hit that Junior strike was, that kid looks dangerous. I like your entire midfield, very solid in defense and when attacking, Jones was winning alot of the midfield battles. Also impressed with Steve Kean after getting so much flak, but i've personally never thought much of Big Sam and I hope you continue to improve and finish in the top half, and maybe a europe spot like I said.


----------



## united_07

apparently Andy Gray and Richard Keys have been suspended from tonights game, bolton vs chelsea on Sky Sports, after their comments


----------



## TIP Punk

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Who is everyone else prediciting to go down at this moment in time? My prediction is:
> 
> Wolves
> Wigan
> West Brom/Birmingham
> 
> I think West Ham have shown some improvement lately and will stay up.



West Brom
Wigan
Blackpool ( Shoot Me )



Nige™ said:


> I hate to say it, but Steve Kean looks to be doing a good job. It's a completely different team now with the shape, style of play, players, and it's great to watch. We're going to cause teams problems for sure now, and we'll get caught out too because our defence is prone to errors and we do give the ball away in bad places all too easily sometimes.


Talented Manager by the look of it.



united_07 said:


> apparently Andy Gray and Richard Keys have been suspended from tonights game, bolton vs chelsea on Sky Sports, after their comments


Ye i heard that. Bit over the top I think


----------



## Silent Alarm

Good, at least it gives Jeff Stelling, who is around 6 trillion times more likeable than Keys, a chance.
Probably still stuck with Redknapp though .

Charlie Adam has handed in a transfer request.
Quite nice of him, wait till near the end of the transfer window and asked to be transferred, leaving Blackpool with little time to find a replacement. Cuntish behaviour.


----------



## The Monster

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Anyone watch the Blackburn/WBA game? Amazing header from Tamas....shame it was in his own net. 8*D
> 
> Anyway Blackburn looked sharp, was impressed with Jermaine Jones, Junior Hoilett and Roque's first game back at the club. I think Blackburn can maybe push on and challenge for a europa league spot. West Brom look to be in trouble, they don't play with the same creativity they had earlier in the season.
> 
> Who is everyone else prediciting to go down at this moment in time? My prediction is:
> 
> Wolves
> Wigan
> West Brom/Birmingham
> 
> I think West Ham have shown some improvement lately and will stay up.


West Brom 18th 
Wigan 19th
West Ham 20th

Haven’t posted in this thread for a bit didn’t watch Wolves/Liverpool but did see goals Raul Meireles volley was a thing to admire, great technique.

Watched Blackburn/West Brom, impressed with Blackburn sorta played this diamond shape with Dunne at tip & imo his very good in that role when there last season & it got best out of the team I thought, cos likes find space in-between lines as they say which how Blackburn first goal comes about, they passed ball around well they played at good tempo & some of the movement was nicely done someone always tried become available for pass & they always had options in attack, cant see them going down have to be honest.

Junior Hoillet for Blackburn caught my eye; some of the runs he made & general off ball movement & work rate was fantastic, his diagonal run from RW to LW then drift into center or stay out RW then back to left wing caused WBA no end of problems. His someone to look out for, great attacking threat as well, good dribbling skills, good pace, likes pass & shot as we all found out.

Now then moving on to our display vs Birmingham

Alot times this season looked slow in attack & haven’t been at our best that however was not case on weekend, I know Birmingham had bad game they were poor but only beat team in front of you & we did so in some style.

It’s no secret when we move ball quickly with passing & crossing & our players move forward as unit on counter attack combined with good work rate & movement we look great side that has always been case, showing it this season hasn’t come around to often but when do this I feel we look the team I know we can & should be.

Think thing about it is though is though we now have Giggs back (in fantastic form, honestly how does he do it? Still going strong some of his runs were amazing), Rooney back in form who was different class on Sat, everything that is good about him as a player was on show apart from his finishing which will come I have no doubts he score regularly soon, Berba whose in fantastic goal scoring form another hat trick for him, his now in best position when off & around CB & Rooney the 1 in hole dropping off, Nani RW, who did waste a good lot goal scoring chances but he didn’t let head drop he kept trying & put him some great crosses at times & always willing take LB on time & time again.

The 2 behind were to start off with Carrick & Ando which is our best CM duo imo, but Carrick got injured & Gibson came on for him, while Gibson had ok game he didn’t do anything bad at all I don’t think but it was Ando again who caught the eye he got through whole 92 min match without looking tired (which 1st time that’s happened since long injury lay off) & always running till last second, he looks the player that we signed in summer of 2007, he always running, his vision of some of his passing short & long range is great to see there were pin point as well, the great thing is his doing all this in the gap/hole & has legs to cover ground without a problem, so causes team no end of trouble trying to stop us from keeping the ball in final 3rd & his energy levels & work rate is underrated, never stops going, I hope he doesn’t get another bad injury & likes Nani last year has great year as his such a talent & still young at 22 & well im big fan of his & want him to do well, think could have a massive say in how our season goes imho.

I also find it no secret that back 4/5 is one of the most important if not the important thing about football (as firm believer you go from back to front & work the foundation of team/s from bottom which is defense/GK & go from there) & our back 4/5 is pretty damn impressive, his got experience, bit youth as well, its solid, its reliable, the CB pairing of Rio/Vida are class, they read game so well, they don’t mind having battle anyone who faces them know they gonna be in a battle all game & thing is there all winners imo & not just individually but collectively as well.

The only thing is its just 1 win & all great things I said count for nothing if you don’t back it up with good result in the next game & that’s what Blackpool is, the next game, my hope is SAF will tell who ever plays that after this game we need to kick on now as we can open up a bit of a gap if we win tomorrow & already thought better in 2nd half of seasons & without being great in 1st half we still haven’t lost & were top. Think were also have players coming back, Parks back soon & Valencia is back at end of Feb my felling is be ready for Chelsea away game on March 1st (if things continue to go well of course) & have players returning to form as well & team performance is doing better. Imo theres alot of things Man Utd fans can & should look forward to in 2nd half season, myself included, the league, the champs League returns & still FA Cup as well (Which actually kinda want us to win this year cos haven’t won it since 2004 & lost 2 finals since then)

My Blackpool team for tomorrow.

VDS

Rafael Rio Vidic Evra

Nani Scholes Fletch Giggs

Rooney Berbs

Subs: Kuz Evans Fabio Ando Gibson Obertan Hernandez

Not sure on Carrick injury so may sit out, Scholes playing seems good bet & only question was his partner believe Fletch get nod here, SAF will prob want Fletch to be around Charlie Adams (if still there) Tomorrow & give Blackpool CM a battle in there & Scholes as Blackpool CM sort of set off believe will be fantastic help for us & Scholes as means sat nav can get working at doing what he does best which pinging balls around pitch. Nani & Giggs on wings & Rooney/Berbs up top, as Blackpool back 4 aren’t best defensively think front 4 will get at them more so if do what did to Birmingham & us our quick passing & movement in & around final 3rd.

Think game is set up perfectly for players who like to find gaps & make clever runs & passes as Blackpool don’t look best unit when comes to defending my theory is Rooney about to score on Tuesday (Believe on weekend Richardson for Sunderland played off Gyan in hole & scored twice played well which is where I would imagine Rooney would be playing tomorrow) Prediction, we win 3-1, think Blackpool will score as good attacking team but we have to much for them when we go forward & believe SAF will set team out play same way vs Birmingham at Blackpool & we wont let Blackpool get in to there own game. Scorers? Rooney x2 & Berbatov for us & Charlie Adam scores on his final appearance for Blackpool.

Also Chelsea/Bolton game tonight, Lampard is out injured for Chelsea be back I think on the weekend vs Everton in FA Cup at Goodison & reading Chelsea are closing in on a deal for David Luiz the CB for Benfica for 21-25M?


----------



## dr1DNTworkFIXplz

Silent Alarm said:


> Charlie Adam has handed in a transfer request.
> Quite nice of him, wait till near the end of the transfer window and asked to be transferred, leaving Blackpool with little time to find a replacement. Cuntish behaviour.


It's not his fault Blackpool have refused to accept bids for him....jesus christ, glory hunter and happy to judge people you have no clue about. Can't get any better than that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

dr1DNTworkFIXplz said:


> It's not his fault Blackpool have refused to accept bids for him....jesus christ, glory hunter and happy to judge people you have no clue about. Can't get any better than that.


Call me a glory hunter and then criticise me for judging people I don't know? Contradict yourself much?
Toddle off, lad .


----------



## dr1DNTworkFIXplz

No contradiction, you're from Ireland and randomly support Utd. Not calling you a cunt or anything personal like you are with Adam, just stating facts kiddo. If Arsenal were the main team in the 90's you'd be supporting them.

No need to get butthurt about it.


----------



## Vader

What would being a glory hunter have to do with thinking someone is a cunt? lol I don't rate Adam too highly, I'd say the Scouser's 4 million bid was about right for him. He only stands out within a sea of orange shit, big fish in a murky puddle.


----------



## Silent Alarm

:lmao not getting butthurt about anything. About the gloryhunting stuff, thats your opinion and you're entitled to it.
I don't think I called Adams a straight-out cunt, I said it was cuntish behaviour.
Thats my opinion


----------



## united_07

dr1DNTworkFIXplz said:


> It's not his fault Blackpool have refused to accept bids for him....jesus christ, glory hunter and happy to judge people you have no clue about. Can't get any better than that.


oh great you're back

why should blackpool accept anything lower than they value him, he is arguably their best player, and perhaps the key for them staying in the premier league, i dont blame hollaway for rejecting it.
It was only on saturday after adams scored he ran in front of the blackpool fans clutching the blackpool badge on his shirt


----------



## dr1DNTworkFIXplz

Silent Alarm said:


> :lmao not getting butthurt about anything. About the gloryhunting stuff, thats your opinion and you're entitled to it.


It's not my opinion, It's fact.

I only speak facts, don't let my personal feelings get in the way. I'm a neutral guy *shrugs*


----------



## dr1DNTworkFIXplz

united_07 said:


> oh great you're back



Who are you?

Well you have the legendary Alan in your sig, so I'll assume you a cool dude.....for now. I'll have to ask my friend Billy Zane to confirm this cool dude status though.


On the Keys and Gray issue......






have fun


----------



## Silent Alarm

dr1DNTworkFIXplz said:


> It's not my opinion, It's fact.
> 
> I only speak facts


Rafa? Is that you?


----------



## TIP Punk

Blackpool are going down, I swear


----------



## dR1

Super Mario Balotelli


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Super Mario Balotelli. I approve.

Chelsea game not on TV today, arggh. With a win I think the slump will officially be over.

EDIT- God Bless ESPN Deportes for showing the Chelsea game. They are such a great fix for La Liga, Bundesliga, and occasional Premier League.

What a goal from Drogba. Weren't doing much in the opening ten, but a super strike puts us ahead.


----------



## Magsimus

Martin Tyler: "that's very optimistic" just as it flys into the net.


----------



## reDREDD

Knew it. Drogba was watching on Saturday. He knew business had to pick up if Chelsea are to stand a chance against Arsenal and United.

What a shot.


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> oh great you're back
> 
> why should blackpool accept anything lower than they value him, he is arguably their best player, and perhaps the key for them staying in the premier league, i dont blame hollaway for rejecting it.
> It was only on saturday after adams scored he ran in front of the blackpool fans clutching the blackpool badge on his shirt


But asking for £10m+ for a player who tbf has only had half a season of play in the top league is a bit crazy. He's a good player but worth no more than around £7-8m atm. Had he been around for a few years and been consistent over those years then we can talk about £10m+. Not to mention Blackpool only signed him for about £500,000. Going from £500,000 to around £10m is a big step after one season in the championship and 6 months in the premier league.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Good first half. Lot of back and forth, and Bolton have played well. We should be able to see the game off from here. 2 back to back league wins sounds sooo good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bolton has crashed back down to earth.


----------



## reDREDD

1 goal? Thats it? If you wanna beat Arsenal and United you're gonna have to do better than that Drogba.

Van Persie and Berba are sitting in a bar together laughing at you at the moment.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

^

Hopefully Van Persie injures him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Anelka scores to make it 3-0.

Really encouraging to see the three guys who have had shit form recently get some goals.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ugh, Sky showing Sammy Lee in the stands. He really is a disgusting little creature.

Looks like Chelsea have turned the corner, unfortunately.
They could be a threat if they can get a run going.

Edit: Wow, Bolton are poor tonight. Even Ramires can score against them!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yes. Mr "I'm from Brazil but I look Ethiopian" scores!

But seriously, I'm very happy for Ramires. We really could be back, and with teams bound to drop points as the season goes by, who knows.


----------



## haribo

Stone Cold 4life said:


> ^
> 
> Hopefully Van Persie injures him.


RvP is more likely to do himself in trying.


----------



## reDREDD

We're scoring, but im still not feeling it.

To me it just looks like we're winning not out of great football but a bad display from Bolton.


----------



## Victarion

redeadening said:


> We're scoring, but im still not feeling it.
> 
> To me it just looks like we're winning not out of great football but a bad display from Bolton.


Baby steps. Winning gives confidence at the very least. Should lift the team.


----------



## Joel

Encouraging performance there. As Lostfap says; that should give us more confidence there. Been a long time since we won away and a long time since we won a Premier League game like that.

I don't see us catching Man Utd at all, but if the form is coming back, it is coming back at a good time, as the Champions League kicks back off next month.

Big Sam needs to find a managerial job though. He shouldn't commentate again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Chelsea have increased the bid for David Luiz to 25 million. This was the asking price, and if this doesn't land him with us I don't know what will.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Rockhead said:


> Chelsea have increased the bid for David Luiz to 25 million. This was the asking price, and if this doesn't land him with us I don't know what will.


I'll be astounded if he's not a Chelsea player before the window ends.










Dunne deal


----------



## [email protected]

Szczesny - _You can park the bus, or the tractor, in front of goal but Arsenal will break you down in the end._


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ryan Babel is set to move to Hoffenheim. Probably embarrassed after the Howard Webb Twitter fiasco.


----------



## Kiz

blackpool's asking for adam is so high because, um maybe they dont want to get rid of him?

jesus. the guys' easily been their best player. 4 mil wont go far at a small club, it'd be difficult to replace a guy who's been quality the entire season.


----------



## nate_h

Could of been going to the Emirates tonight with my Ipswich mates but run out of funds 

Will watch Villa hopefully batter Wigan instead (cross fingers touch wood etc)


----------



## nate_h

And I do respect Holloway for wanting to keep his man at all clubs, the dude just shouldn't of insulted a whole club like Aston Villa. My least favourite manager as said before.


----------



## united_07

i reckon it will be a tough game today against blackpool, especially as its away. Hernandez will probably start as he didnt play on saturday, wouldnt mind seeing obertan start of the left wing, if fergie decides to rest giggs


----------



## Jobbed_Out

In regards to the Charlie Adam affair I think Holloway is being a bit of a cock. 4M pounds is not an insult, Steven Pienaar went for half that and I think he is a better player than Adam. Like it or not coming towards the end of a contract a players value will be lower, add to that the guy hasn't proven himself at a top club.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Great, gives SKY a chance to sack the useless twat Gray now!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Keys & Gray are kind of lucky that the FA Cup is on this weekend, it means Sky have no football coverage (none that they'd be a part of anyway).
So I suppose it'll all be after dying down by the time they're back on TV.
I heard the sound clip yesterday, Keys comes across as a right fucking twat on it.
Gray always was so thats no surprise :side:.

Win tonight and we go 5 points clear, too good to be true.
We'll fuck it up .


----------



## TIP Punk

Do you play football yourself Silent Alarm ?

Hope Gray gets fucked out


----------



## Silent Alarm

Stopped playing at U-12 level.
I saw myself as a skilful, predatory striker but my manager saw me as a left back. Fuck that shit :side:.

I play on the astro most weeks though.


----------



## wwehq

What do you guys think about the Andy Grey female assistant swipe he had at her? I think its being taken out of context a little bit, I mean he was stupid and it was a childish ignorant thing to say but I do think people have blown it up a lot, he got caught saying which probably everyone in the ground was thinking on that day.

Nether the less he was an idiot for saying it xD


----------



## TIP Punk

Andy Gray sacked!!


----------



## united_07

Well he has been sacked now, apparently after something he said last month, which sky just found out about. Bit disappointing as he was one of the better pundits, but his own fault for being a bit of a twat

edit: hopefully this doesnt mean we get more jamie fuckin redknapp


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bye bye Andy, you knob. Keys should follow suit.


----------



## CGS

Wouldn't be surprised if Keyes goes soon as well tbh.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

If they give Redknapp his job ill snap!


----------



## Liam Miller

Yesss bye Andy go talk a load of bollocks somewere else, hope keys goes aswell silly muppet.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Get Dean Windass on and all will be good.


----------



## EJ_Styles

Glad Gray got the boot. His comments were totally unacceptable especially for someone in the position that he is. Sky maintain their push that 1/3 of their football watching audience are female so this was the only outcome. Just hope Keys gets fired as well, not just because of his chauvinistic comments but because he's a terrible presenter who detests Arsenal, bad enough for every Arsenal game we have Jamie Redknapp as a pundit.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Andy to ESPN id say

Apearantly this is what cost him his job
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cS8OkAiXCI&feature=player_embedded



> Sky Sports presenter Andy Gray has been sacked after he made sexist remarks about a female match official - and new evidence of "unacceptable behaviour" emerged.
> 
> Andy Gray and his colleague Richard keys were initially disciplined over comments about assistant referee Sian Massey before Saturday's Premier League match between Wolves and Liverpool.
> But now Sky Sports have issued a statement saying Gray's contract had been terminated.
> It continued: "The decision, which is effective immediately, was made in response to new evidence of unacceptable and offensive behaviour.
> "The new evidence, relating to an off-air incident that took place in December 2010, came to light after Andy Gray had already been subjected to disciplinary action for his comments of January 22, 2011.
> The new evidence involved footage showing Gray asking a female co-presenter to tuck in his shirt.
> Barney Francis, managing director of Sky Sports, commented: "Andy Gray's contract has been terminated for unacceptable behaviour.
> "After issuing a warning yesterday, we have no hesitation in taking this action after becoming aware of new information today."
> In the wake of the sacking, Ms Massey announced she has withdrawn from tonight's League Two match between Crewe and Bradford.
> More to follow...


----------



## Silent Alarm

Windass, Merson and Kamara. Now that would be worth watching.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Id like to see Merson and Glen Johnson as the 2 pundits on Super Sunday this week...Bet the viewing figures will be huge ha ha!


----------



## Word

Fired for speaking the truth.


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> Windass, Merson and Kamara. Now that would be worth watching.



Winner, them 3 are pure entertainment on soccer sat


----------



## Melvis

Silent Alarm said:


> Windass, Merson and Kamara. Now that would be worth watching.


:lmao Seconded.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I just saw the other incident back in December he was punished for. He asked Charlotte Jackson to tuck his shirt into his pants.
Jackson didn't look too pleased, awkward smile and turned away while Gray & Keys were laughing. What a sleazeball.

I can understand Sky firing him for that and the original comments about the refs competency but who cares if he commented on her looks in a private conversation?
Thats what men do! When I first saw her on Saturday, my first reaction was: ''female lines....person? Shes not bad.''


----------



## The Monster

Manchester United Start 11: 

Van Der Sar 
Rafael Vidic Smalling Evra
Fletcher Scholes Gibson 
Nani Berbatov Rooney

Subs: Lindegaard, Owen, Anderson, Giggs, Hernández, Fábio & Evans 

Ive got it 4-3-3 but that may come 4-4-2? With Nani LW & Fletch RW with Gibson/Scholes in CM together. Think always sure Scholes & Fletch start, Gibson starting is bit of a shock & Giggs on bench with Ando so can also bring them on & Owen there if need CF to come on as well.

Im oddly confident for this game, think its good side that can switch formation & want us to build on Birmingham game with good display & a win here will give us a 5 point lead at the top of table over 2nd place Arsenal.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Madrid have signed Adebayor on loan - option to buy in the summer.

Just on SSN there.


----------



## Magsimus

Apparently we've rejected a bid from Birmingham for Shola Ameobi, and Newcastle are favorites to sign Steven Ireland. 

According to Sky Sports at least.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Magsimus said:


> Apparently we've rejected a bid from Birmingham for Shola Ameobi, and Newcastle are favorites to sign Steven Ireland.
> 
> According to Sky Sports at least.


With the greatest respect - it can't have been a very big bid if it's been rejected.


----------



## Magsimus

^ Yeah but couldn't sell anyway since we need him.

Man United not so invincible now.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Magsimus said:


> ^ Yeah but couldn't sell anyway since we need him.
> 
> Man United not so invincible now.


Both from corners. They haven't even looked like a Europa cup team tonight. No width. No guile.

Awful performance so far.


----------



## united_07

fuckin terrible, get gibson off, either for anderson or giggs


----------



## Silent Alarm

Burnley from last season all over again. Fuck sake.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Wow, United are just not arsed tonight are they?

I I were a United fan I'd be pissed of at that tosser Rooney, he held your club up for a huge pay hike & has done FUCK ALL since!!


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Gibson has offered so little. I'd be inclined to take Scholes off as well and bring both Giggs and Ando on. Kind of game I could see Scholes getting another yellow.


----------



## Foreshadowed

What a surprise, a terrible first half performance from United, away from home.

I am absolutely shocked and disgusted by how bad they have played. Rooney and Berbatov have been non-existent. We've had no pace on the ball, once again we're sloppy in our passing and we have no control in the midfield and there's been no width. We're not even showing any pressure on Blackpool when they have the ball. I have to give props to Blackpool, their control of the ball, passing and pace has been terrific. Just a shame I can't say the same about United.

I hope there are some much needed changes in the second half as this is embarrasing to watch. Take off Gibson and put Giggs on. Why Gibson started is beyond me, he's contributed nothing. Maybe put Anderson on there also to let someone run at the Blackpool back four. Speaking of back four, our defending has been rubbish. We're not tracking players properly and the two goals scored by Blackpool are a joke. Berbatov didn't mark his man on the first goal and Evra didn't even jump to try and win the ball and thus, we conceded a second goal.

I can't see United winning this. Maybe we can gain a draw but Blackpool have been unstoppable.

By the way, sticking Rooney on the left? No offence to Sir Alex but Rooney doesn't like it out there as he seems uncomfortable. I hope he plays a more central role in the second half.


----------



## [email protected]

Unlucky 1st half for the gunners! Arsenal hate teams playing with 10 men behind but I understand why the Tractors are playing like that 

Bring on Nasri !


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Should be further behind but for Rafael. One of very few solid performers so far. Giggs has improved the balance of the team - Nani's final ball still makes me want to cry.


----------



## Magsimus

Hopefully Ipswich and Blackpool can hold on.


----------



## Joel

Oh wow. ESPN apparently are reporting we had a £52m bid rejected for Aguero and Godin.

We're interested in Aguero! I could cry right now!


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Get in there Berbs! Get in there Chico!!

Pea missed a sitter two mins before - goal was coming. 

Holloway is going to be spitting about the ref. Game is ours for the winning now.

Doesn't look good for Raf.


----------



## Even Flow

3-2 United


----------



## Silent Alarm

BERBA-SEXYBULGARIANBASTARD-TOOOOOOVVV!!!!


----------



## TIP Punk

Typical


----------



## united_07

fuckin get in! great second half performance, and a brilliant performance from hernandez, surely has earned him a starting place ahead of Rooney for the next game.

Hopefully rafael makes a quick recovery


----------



## Shock

Arsene Wenger does not approve of the interruptance.


----------



## KingKicks

I had a bad feeling about the Blackpool game beforehand, and thought I was right by half time. We looked terrible, and Rooney was the complete opposite from the good job he did against Birmingham.

Giggs and Hernandez being brought on certainly made the difference.


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Weeeeeee shall not, we shall not be moved!"

Fecking brilliant comeback!  Dimi has improved ten-fold this season, fantastic to see. Chicharito has something like 8 goals in 12-13 league starts (I think?), terrific return from a back-up striker.

5 points clear, beautiful .


----------



## Shock

No offence to any Arsenal or United fans, but I am very annoyed by United coming back to win and Arsenal getting the three goals to win. Nothing I love more in football than underdog upsets.

But I will give credit where credit is due, both did well to win, especially United.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Wow, what a comeback from United in the second half. They were fantastic in the second half and they came out fighting for the 3 points. Bringing Giggs on was the right decision, even at 37 years of age, Giggs can still run and he really made a difference for us. He gave us the width on the left and his crosses were dangerous. The set up for Hernandez was beautiful.

Speaking of Hernandez, another substitution that made all the difference. Taking Rooney off was a risk but it was worth it as Rooney just wasn't in the game here. Hernandez scored a great goal. Give this man a start Sir Alex!

Berbatov; another class finish and he obtained the 3 points for us. Thank you, Berbatov.

What a game and now United are 5 points clear. >:0)


----------



## Nige™

Jobbed_Out said:


> In regards to the Charlie Adam affair I think Holloway is being a bit of a cock. 4M pounds is not an insult, Steven Pienaar went for half that and I think he is a better player than Adam. Like it or not coming towards the end of a contract a players value will be lower, add to that the guy hasn't proven himself at a top club.


Why is he? Anyone can clearly see that Charlie Adam is vital to that team. If they sold him now, they'd be in serious risk of relegation, and if they do go down it won't just cost them a place in the Premiership but around £46m in revenue next season.

Adam's been quality this year, plenty of goals & assists, plus arguably being the most consistent passer of the ball this season. Pienaar's done fuck all this year and his contract was up in the summer, Adam's isn't. Everton had to sell him if they wanted any money.

Holloway's copped way too much shit for this. He even said himself that he wants Adam to go to Liverpool and he'll let it happen when the time's right, hinting it will be in the summer. The fact is he's a Blackpool player and they don't have to sell him. All he's done is call the bids insults, which they are, and that the clubs have made the bids public knowledge, which have affected Adam. He's got every right to be annoyed. He'll sell him in the summer no matter what, and he's looking out for the club. What's the harm in that?

Also, I hate Andy Gray, but the sacking is a joke. PC has officially gone fucking mad. People in this country are going nuts and complaining over nothing things. Unbelievable!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Big Fat Sean

You know the rumours that Vince wants to buy Newcastle? Guess who was at Bolton Chelsea last night...



Spoiler: awesomeness













Johan Elmander v Joey Barton at WM 29. You heard it here first.

NB: He was there with business people and happened to bump into Amir Khan


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

We do what we want
We do what we want
Were Man United 
We do what we want!!!!

Still cant belive we got 3 points out of that game after the way we played for the first hour!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nice goal from Bendtner (really hope that's Bendtner to not embarrass myself).

Glad I didn't watch the United game, would have been too pissed with Blackpool going up 2 and losing.


----------



## Goku

Bumped into Amir Khan?? Awesome.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Blackpool should have had a peno, was Howard Webb the ref?




Nige™ said:


> Why is he? Anyone can clearly see that Charlie Adam is vital to that team. If they sold him now, they'd be in serious risk of relegation, and if they do go down it won't just cost them a place in the Premiership but around £46m in revenue next season.
> 
> Adam's been quality this year, plenty of goals & assists, plus arguably being the most consistent passer of the ball this season. Pienaar's done fuck all this year and his contract was up in the summer, Adam's isn't. Everton had to sell him if they wanted any money.
> 
> Holloway's copped way too much shit for this. He even said himself that he wants Adam to go to Liverpool and he'll let it happen when the time's right, hinting it will be in the summer. The fact is he's a Blackpool player and they don't have to sell him. All he's done is call the bids insults, which they are, and that the clubs have made the bids public knowledge, which have affected Adam. He's got every right to be annoyed. He'll sell him in the summer no matter what, and he's looking out for the club. What's the harm in that?


I'm mainly pissed about the cry baby Bruce and him slagging off Villa, I like Holloway but his comments on the Adam negotiations are getting on my nerves.


----------



## EGame

Wayne Rooney might as well just donate his salary to Berbatov.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Berbatov should just pretend he wants to leave the club if he wants a raise.


----------



## Von Doom

Nige™ said:


> Why is he? Anyone can clearly see that Charlie Adam is vital to that team. If they sold him now, they'd be in serious risk of relegation, and if they do go down it won't just cost them a place in the Premiership but around £46m in revenue next season.
> 
> Adam's been quality this year, plenty of goals & assists, plus arguably being the most consistent passer of the ball this season. Pienaar's done fuck all this year and his contract was up in the summer, Adam's isn't. Everton had to sell him if they wanted any money.
> 
> Holloway's copped way too much shit for this. He even said himself that he wants Adam to go to Liverpool and he'll let it happen when the time's right, hinting it will be in the summer. The fact is he's a Blackpool player and they don't have to sell him. All he's done is call the bids insults, which they are, and that the clubs have made the bids public knowledge, which have affected Adam. He's got every right to be annoyed. He'll sell him in the summer no matter what, and he's looking out for the club. What's the harm in that?
> 
> Also, I hate Andy Gray, but the sacking is a joke. PC has officially gone fucking mad. People in this country are going nuts and complaining over nothing things. Unbelievable!


To be honest mate I think he only got banned for one game as a result of his remarks about the female line-o.

What he got sacked for, I've heard, was asking a woman who was giving him his mic to attach it to his belt, so twas an innuendo to touch his cock basically. Once this come to light Sky had no choice but to sack him really.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The thing is though, that incident (the Charlotte Jackson one) happened back in December so why wasn't he disciplined then? Bit strange how it comes out today. Anyway he's gone now, so thats that.
Be interesting to see who Sky bring in to replace him though.

Good news on Rafael, I read on Redcafe that it is only a concussion and he has left hospital. Sounded worrying hearing about the neck brace and him receiving oxygen. Could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Von Doom

Silent Alarm said:


> The thing is though, that incident (the Charlotte Jackson one) happened back in December so why wasn't he disciplined then? Bit strange how it comes out today. Anyway he's gone now, so thats that.
> Be interesting to see who Sky bring in to replace him though.
> 
> Good news on Rafael, I read on Redcafe that it is only a concussion and he has left hospital. Sounded worrying hearing about the neck brace and him receiving oxygen. Could have been a lot worse.


I know yeah, I don't care I hate him anyway, don't care that he used to play for Everton.

Glad Rafael's alright.


----------



## Joel

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-ANOTHER-row-watch-it-here-article682265.html

See you later, Keys :lmao


----------



## nate_h

now i'm sorry, but this is getting fucking ridicolous now. He wasnt even working at the time of the latest vid, just having banter. they should give him a rest ffs. Are you telling me woman at work don't talk about men from time to time?

Someone at skys just trying to make money now.


----------



## nate_h

Jobbed_Out said:


> Blackpool should have had a peno, was Howard Webb the ref?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mainly pissed about the cry baby Bruce and him slagging off Villa, I like Holloway but his comments on the Adam negotiations are getting on my nerves.



And I agree with this, I don't think anyone argues that he has a right to try keep his man, but you don't need to call a club 'half arsed' in doing so. also, hes decided only to criticise Villa for doing it, when it came to Liverpool he said ''oh it must of been comolli''

Houlleirs angry has he every right to be.


----------



## Magsimus

Did you smash it :lmao


----------



## Victarion

Joel said:


> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-ANOTHER-row-watch-it-here-article682265.html
> 
> See you later, Keys :lmao


:lmao greatness.


----------



## Mikey Damage

thanks for nothing, blackpool.

omgomgomgomg, just have to beat b'city or west ham for silverware!? no way they fuck that, right?

ohpleaseohpleaseohpleaseohplease let adebayor and ronaldo get in a fist fight. that would be awesome.


----------



## CGS

This Keys & Gray thing is kinda getting stupid now. Not to mention had it been a women who said that they wouldn't even had got disciplined and even if she was the Sky Bosses would be called Sexist claiming she was having a laugh fpalm


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

That Richard Keys video is exactly how guys talk to each other, if anything it is more discrete that how some of my mates talk to each other. Also, that wasn't on TV nor was there a woman around to be offended.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

It doesn't matter, a poor woman was objectified!


----------



## Toots Dalton

Agree with it or not, it's a complete lack of professionalism, they're old enough and have been in the game long enough to know you can't get away with shit like that.
It made both men and Sky look bad, insulting a female ref, not on her faults or mistakes, just on the fact she's female.

Plus, they're a pair of complete morons for talking shit while their Mics were still on.


----------



## Joel

Toots Dalton said:


> Agree with it or not, it's a complete lack of professionalism, they're old enough and have been in the game long enough to know you can't get away with shit like that.
> It made both men and Sky look bad, insulting a female ref, not on her faults or mistakes, just on the fact she's female.
> 
> Plus, they're a pair of complete morons for talking shit while their Mics were still on.


That would be true if it was boradcasted through the commentary, but it wasn't.

I still don't understand why all this footage has been released, when it was behind closed doors. Maybe since the transfer window has been shit, Sky are looking to make their own drama.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Toots Dalton said:


> Plus, they're a pair of complete morons for talking shit while their Mics were still on.


There mics werent on...Hence the bad quaility audio!there been picked up by the mics on the cameras which are ment to turned off when they are not filming!Someones out to get them...Same person uploading both clips & both clips from Sky's own cameras??? Somethings fishy!


----------



## dR1

Arsenal fans celebrating being in the joke cup final


----------



## Von Doom

Just bought my ticket for the Everton Chelsea Cup game at the weekend, plenty of tickets left, I think our fans are finally getting sick of Bill Kenwright and his constant barrage of lies, and are voting with their feet, I was tempted to myself.


----------



## dR1

Everton are getting sick of the team underachieving. For all his shrewdness and being a generally class act, Moyes is a hugely inconsistent manager, which is why he'll never take over at a Man Utd, this team should be on par with Spurs at this point, but everytime they are on the verge of something, Moyes manages to mess it up.


----------



## Von Doom

Agreed, some of his tactics are bizarre at times, but he's nowhere near as much to blame as Kenwright is. How a Premier League club who hasn't yet been out of the premiership can have no money whatsoever is pathetic.

We had £70+ million put aside to fund the new stadium we had planned in partnership with Tesco (which was an embarrassment), and when that got rejected by the government, the professed £70m was not reinvested into the squad, money which could have turned us from Europa League candidates into Champions League regulars if spent correctly, instead it vanished into thin air, never to be seen or spoken of again. When asked about the money, or lack thereof, how much he wants to sell Everton for (because they've been for sale since he bought us apparently), and other questions, he calls whoever it is asking the questions "Boring"

He's a dictator, and I've said I'm renewing my season ticket next season, but if after that he's still at the helm, and still can't find someone to buy the club, then he's not getting another penny off me.


----------



## united_07

Richard keys is on talksport at the moment trying to squirm out of it


----------



## Toots Dalton

united_07 said:


> Richard keys is on talksport at the moment trying to squirm out of it


I thought he comes across as a prick to be honest.

Of course it was leaked by Sky, it's news, it's a story.
See, it's 2011, you simply cannot discriminate against people in the workplace, which is what Keys & Gray did. It has nothing to do with how it was leaked they got Busted! And Booted!

It's the way it is.


----------



## Silent Alarm

What the female referee was doing out of the kitchen in the first place is what baffles me .
She did a good job though, for a woman, so I suppose she deserves a little pat on the bum.
Woman referees, ha. They'll be allowed to vote next!
/sexism 

I liked Fergie trying to bump up the price of Adam last night: "those setpieces are worth £10 million alone".
That won't go down well with the money men at Anfield.


----------



## Kiz

couldnt care less about commentators. they should stick to discussing the game, not the gender of the officials.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Ohhhh!!! If Keys is now sacked, Alan Brazil will quit!

Also, how much of a TWAT does Brazil sound?

"Never kicked a ball, therefore you have no right to say anything"

FUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK OOOOFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

dR1 said:


> Arsenal fans celebrating being in the joke cup final


It's better than nothing...


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Ha ha!!Class!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Apparently Richard Keys has resigned.

Feminists Rejoice!


----------



## Victarion

Hopefully this results in more Jeff Stelling.


----------



## Shock

Lostfap said:


> Hopefully this results in more Jeff Stelling.


Yes, please. Jeff Stelling is awesome.


----------



## Medo

X-Static said:


> 3-2 United


*Awesome *


----------



## Shock

CARLTON COLE IS AWESOME


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

LEE BOWYER!!!!!! C'mon Blues, we can win this


----------



## The Monster

Totally buzzing after last nights game after a poor 1st half I had head in my hands in disbelief over how bad we are & 45 plus mins later I jumping for joy, game of 2 halves maybe?

1st half was a awful performance, Carrick, Rio, Giggs not in starting 11 & it showed. We played a odd looking 4-3-3 shape with Berbs as lone CF & stuck Rooney on LW & it didn’t work as shape, Blackpool pressed us alot & didn’t let us get grip on games & Charlie Adams in midfield bossed 1st half for them, With pressure always coming back at us Vidic looked lost in 1st half & Smalling (whose still young & learning) if you want lost his safety net a& both were very dodgy but same can be said for our fullbacks, Evra who did good attacking work didn’t do well when he defended same goes for Rafael.

Our attacking intent in first 45 mins was pretty much nothing, we did complete opposite of what did vs Birmingham played shape which didn’t work & we played with no width or movement & paid for doing so. Rooney on LW as said before doesn’t work & Berbs as lone CF doesn’t either, Berba at best when got partner & Rooney at best when left alone up there to, so when went 1-0 down think SAF went 4-4-2 & stuck Gibson on LW & it didn’t help. Rooney then went up top but again we didn’t control CM & lack of movement or width & before long another case of poor marking at corners cost us & 2-0 down.

SAF think said after game that at HT in dressing room did 2 out of 3 match defining factors 1) Told the lads they had job to do/complete (in what I would guess wasn’t only thing he said/shouted or nor was it in a happy mood) & 2) Pulled Gibson off & played Giggs on LW do give us purpose, threat, width & creativity.

& the Giggs factor showed from word go, soon as came on he did nothing put hug left touchline & run down left flank for rest of game, SAF switched to a 4-2-4 all out attack & played with 2 wingers right up top & fullbacks bombing on & at 53mins? Although still 2-0 down doing so opened game up & Blackpool should had a pen Rafael gets player not ball imho & from that moment on don’t think Blackpool had clear cut chance & we seized on that moment as from 55 mins was complete & utter full blown attack & we just clicked, Scholes got on ball more, Fletch stopped being out form from then on & decided to go after Adams every time got near ball regardless of if foul or not & Blackpool lost there hub of the attack as couldn’t get ball any further & we pushed them back, Fletch got ball & plays wonderful reverse ball in behind & down side of Blackpool back line & cant remember who might of been Nani whips ball across for Berbs who nets the ball in.

Then back to 64 mins still 2-1 & still playing open trying to get back level & imo this bit changes the game completely, Holloway think tells players to hit on counter attack & pushes the back 4 up to play high line & try get a 3rd to kill come on & SAF brings on Hernandez to replace Rooney (who didn’t have good game) to partner Berbs & bring on Hernandez we now had partner who in best shown he can work with Berbatov & plays off shoulder & likes to run in behind alot, with our wingers till pushed on to Blackpool fullbacks & Fletch getting around Adams more Scholes now has freedom of CM & we have room in behind & took all of what 1 min for that case to show, Hernandez breaks high line offside trap from fantastic long though ball from Scholes but Kingston saves now roll on 67mins, this time VDS gives to Scholes who turns plays another killed long ball to Giggs on LW he touches out of sky like a feather & plays ball over top for Hernandez & this time he puts it away & its 2-2.

Think thing about Blackpool is they do attack alot but think Holloway gets wrong here as continues to play the high line to try get 3rd goal & before we score late on you can see repeat of 2nd goal coming but with us not scoring but then on 88 mins it happened, counter attack Blackpool not got great deal numbers back & still playing high line & Chicha think plays to Berbatov who takes down then runs at last defender (which btw is great to see him doing so, shows man with great confidence) & moves ball half yard to left & rifles in left foot stoke to hit winner which results in me going freaking nuts along with every other man Utd fan at ground, watching & listening. 

Think after that 10 mins went up of injury time & Blackpool tried to get back to 3-3 but thought Smalling stepped up he was heading every cross away, putting his body on line & clearing everything he could, when we needed him to step up the most he did, if you watched him 1st half you would not say he had good game but this little things kept game at 3-2 late on.

I Think it says alot about us that we now gone through August, September, October, November, December & Now Jan undefeated in the league that’s 6 months & 21 games gone without 1 lost, stunning & were 5 points ahead of Arsenal in 2nd, not bad hay? 

Also For anyone wondering the Prem league of course is not on this weekend as 4th Round FA Cup Weekend but it does resume in 6/7 days time in midweek with all 20 teams in action, I looked at fixtures & as far as the League title chasers go & Europa League & Champions League places go this set of games may be vital (although all games are vital but here they all are).

Tuesday 1st February: 

Arsenal v Everton 
Man Utd v Aston Villa 
Sunderland v Chelsea 
West Brom v Wigan 

Wednesday 2nd February: 
Birmingham v Man City 
Blackburn v Tottenham 
Blackpool v West Ham 
Bolton v Wolves 
Fulham v Newcastle 
Liverpool v Stoke 

And yes MotD is on in a weeks time to show all the games, on BBC1 at 10:45PM.



> *Press Association - No Blues swoop for Atletico duo*
> 
> Chelsea have not made a £52million bid for Atletico Madrid pair Sergio Aguero and Diego Godin, despite claims to the contrary by the Spanish club's majority shareholder.
> 
> Press Association Sport understands there is no truth to Miguel Angel Gil's assertion that the Barclays Premier League champions attempted an audacious double-swoop for the duo in the past week.
> 
> Chelsea refused to comment on the claims, a spokesman saying on Tuesday night: "We never comment on transfer speculation, no matter how wild it is." However, it is understood the Blues made no attempt to sign striker Aguero or defender Godin.
> 
> Gil also claimed he turned down a £39million bid for Argentina international Aguero from city rivals Real Madrid.
> 
> He said: "In the last week, we have received two offers.
> 
> "One from Real for Aguero for 45 million euros and the other from Chelsea for Aguero and Diego Godin for 60 million.
> 
> "Atletico have said no to the two offers because they believe in these two players."
> 
> Chelsea have previously been linked with Aguero, 22, who joined debt-laden Atletico from Independiente in 2006


Like said before the Press Association don’t make this stuff up when they say something it pretty much bang on, also other bad news for Chelsea alot of people saying David Luiz deal is on verge of collapse over money disputes over players "value" I believe.



> *Press Association - Udinese claim Sanchez interest:*
> 
> Udinese sporting director Fabrizio Larini claims that Manchester United and Chelsea are hoping to add Chile winger Alexis Sanchez to their squads.
> 
> The South American has been in excellent form this season and has attracted the attention of top European clubs.
> 
> Larini told www.calciomercato.com: "If Sanchez continues like this he can do well. He is a versatile player, with much room for improvement. Chelsea and Manchester United? They are two clubs that have followed him and want him but there are also others."
> 
> Inter Milan are among the clubs keen to acquire the 22-year-old's services.
> 
> "Inter have tried in January just as the other teams did," Larini said.
> 
> "But the wish of the club is to have Sanchez in Udine until June."
> 
> When asked about Sanchez's transfer value, Larini added: "We don't set the figure, the market does. The value of the player is liable to vary."
> 
> Sanchez moved to Udinese in the summer of 2008 from River Plate and has scored five goals in 20 Serie A appearances for the Bianconeri this season.
> 
> He is under contract with the Friuli outfit until June 2014.


I don’t watch a lot of Serie A football but I have seen bits & pieces of this young lad & does look a talent, only 22, good pace, likes to take his man on can go inside or down outside, can cross or beat man with bit of skill, good balance, but like said that’s only from bits & pieces seen of him over last year or so, so I wont be able to get good view on him as whole so anyone who watched Serie A on more regularly bases could you be able to tell me more about him, cheers.


----------



## Von Doom

Seeing as you mentioned it being a game of 2 halves Monster, can anyone answer this quick trivia question?

Why is football played in 2 halves?

Also, 3 stunning goals tonight in this semi final.


----------



## CGS

Birmingham are destroying West ham to bits right now. West ham fans must have thought they were home and safe an hour ago.


----------



## TIP Punk

Chain Gang, high five !!!

Get in there ha


----------



## CGS

*high five* 

Damn it feels good to actually be winning


----------



## Kenny

Glad we got the three points. It was shaky for a while there, but the refereeing didn't help with alot of his decisions. Pantsil is a dirty bastard to. 

7th! 

congrats birmingham, now beat Arsenal.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Fantastic semi final match, fair play to West Ham, they were great and Carlton Cole's goal was incredible.

Gotta get my ticket for the final ASAP.


----------



## Kiz

lol at keys.

the lineswoman is butch too. ew.


----------



## Renegade™

So Keys and Gray got the sack. Sexicism is of course not anything to encourage or condone but weren't these two making the comments believing they weren't mic'd? Why can't they have their own opinion on it or a little joke, not like nobody else (man or woman) has made sexist remarks or jokes before. Apparently the audio was sketchy and taken off the camera mics anyways.

Redcafe have an amazing photoshop thread for Gray and Keys going, there's some brilliant stuff there :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

kinda surprised that keys and gray got sacked for this. well, gray at least. keys just resigned...but probably was given the choice: resign or be fired.

i figured this kinda of talk would be more tolerated in the UK than elsewhere ... know the reputation of the UK press (I.E, the sun). i figured it would be a story, and lead to a suspension or whatnot. but i didn't think it'd lead to actual firings/resignations.

i'm not so sure they deserve to be fired for this. but whatever. they'll land and their feet for another network, somewhere. 


king kenny, b'city aren't defeating arsenal in the cup final. so don't hold your breathe on that.


----------



## Renegade™

Arsenal will surely win the Carling Cup otherwise Wenger really needs to take a look at himself and his players.


----------



## Mikey Damage

absolutely. 

would be a colossal embarrassment if they fail in the cc final. it really seems like winning ANY silverware was Arsene's top priority this campaign. which is kinda sad. :side:


----------



## Renegade™

Any silverware is better than none. It may be 4th priority but a trophy is a trophy. Sure it's not the EPL, Champs League or FA Cup, but it's better than another trophyless season.










Redcafe producing some classics :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

that is awesome. :lmao


----------



## dR1

Gary Neville as one of the replacements?










Going from Pro-Liverpool to as Anti-Liverpool as you can get, be greatness.


----------



## Renegade™

Prepare to LOL

http://www.redcafe.net/f7/photoshop-gray-keys-319618/

Some classics in there.

Oh and seeing as I wasn't on yesterday, excellent result against Blackpool. Shit first half, much improved when we went 4-4-2. Fergie has to realise Rooney on the left DOES NOT WORK. It did when Saha, Ronaldo and the Argie cunt would interchange with him but now he's getting stuck out there with no real rotation, it doesn't work.


----------



## CGS

Renegade™ said:


> Prepare to LOL
> 
> http://www.redcafe.net/f7/photoshop-gray-keys-319618/
> 
> Some classics in there.
> 
> Oh and seeing as I wasn't on yesterday, excellent result against Blackpool. Shit first half, much improved when we went 4-4-2. Fergie has to realise Rooney on the left DOES NOT WORK. It did when Saha, Ronaldo and the Argie cunt would interchange with him but now he's getting stuck out there with no real rotation, it doesn't work.


:lmao there are some classics in that thread right there I have to say. 

Also Man U fans its been announced that Van Der Sar retiring at the end of the year to spend more time with him family according to SSN. Unless they go in to sign someone it seems that Kuszcak will get the full time spot.


----------



## Kiz

what about lindegaard or w/e his name is.


----------



## Vader

I'd rather O'Shea went in the net than Kuz, no faith in him at all. Not seen anything of Lindegaard to judge really, a bid for De Gea would be nice.


----------



## haribo

HuskyHarris said:


> Seeing as you mentioned it being a game of 2 halves Monster, can anyone answer this quick trivia question?
> 
> Why is football played in 2 halves?


Because one half used to be played by one team's rules, and the second by the other's?

Kuszczak has said he either wants to be number 1 when VDS retires, or he'll leave. So hopefully he'll be gone this summer.


----------



## Renegade™

Kuz is a good number two for a club like us, but he's not number one material. I won't be sad to see him go.

:lmao @ the Dea Gea muppetry still existing. Personally, I don't believe we're gonna go for him.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

That Redcafe thread is outstanding!!


----------



## Renegade™

They've got a few other classics about Balotelli, John Terry, selling a player with a Michael Owen style broucher amongst others. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The Arsenal "We won a corner!" thread is fecking brilliant too.
It's a good forum but I avoid it like the plague after a bad result, the place goes into meltdown with muppets for a day or two afterwards.

Terrible news that VDS is retiring. But hopefully we'll get to see Lindegaard this weekend.


----------



## reDREDD

Jesus Christ City are butchering football. Rumour has it that they want to bid for Luiz and Gregory van der Wiel. I mean fuck, leave someone else a chance! Is City's new strategy just to buy all the players everyone else wants, stick them on the bench and laugh at the team that made the second highest bid?


----------



## BkB Hulk

Luis Suarez has said he wants to test himself in England, so United could get him as a replacement for VDS. :side:


----------



## Kiz

yes.

take that everyone else.


----------



## reDREDD

Suarez's record between the posts speaks for itself. Dude is magic.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah but City won't be able to spend like that for much longer with the new UEFA financial regulations coming in.
The break-even requirement is the main thing, they won't be allowed spend more money than they generate.
If they generate loads, they'll be able to spend loads though.

I think thats how it works anyway :side:.


----------



## united_07

absolutely ridiculous that blackpool have been fined for fielding a weakened team, who are the FA to say who is better than who, and they say teams have to pick a 25 man squad, why cant they pick anyone from it?


----------



## CGS

BkB Hulk said:


> Luis Suarez has said he wants to test himself in England, so United could get him as a replacement for VDS. :side:












World Class :side: 

The whole fining for fielding a weakend team thing is stupid anyway no matter what team it happens too. Why do managers *NEED * to play their full strengths sqauds every week? Like United 07 said they have a 25 man squad to pick from why are they not aloud to choose from that? :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Guardian are hyping a MAJOR transfer story on twitter.
Details due to be released at 5:30.

This had better be good.


----------



## Vader

Renegade™ said:


> Kuz is a good number two for a club like us, but he's not number one material. I won't be sad to see him go.
> 
> :lmao @ the Dea Gea muppetry still existing. Personally, I don't believe we're gonna go for him.


We're not, I just said it out of hope. Neuer seemed good when I saw him at the World Cup too. No interest in any league aside from the Prem and La Liga though, so dunno what his club form is like.


----------



## reDREDD

From what Ive seen Neuer's home club and Bayern had to battle it out over him.


----------



## united_07

lol the guardian 'MAJOR TRANSFER EXCLUSIVE' is just that inter might bid for bale in the summer, now the journalist is getting a load of abuse on twitter


----------



## Silent Alarm

What. A. Fucking. Letdown.

Fuck off Guardian and fuck off Twitter.


----------



## CGS

:lmao.


----------



## The Monster

Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao there are some classics in that thread right there I have to say.
> 
> Also Man U fans its been announced that Van Der Sar retiring at the end of the year to spend more time with him family according to SSN. Unless they go in to sign someone it seems that Kuszcak will get the full time spot.


Kuz is pretty much gone, isn’t No.1 & do well at most teams as No.1 but not at Man Utd, sadly for him, gone in summer.



Kiz said:


> what about lindegaard or w/e his name is.


No.2 GK Which push the new no.1 GK when he arrives in summer for the number 1 GK spot, along with AMos as well i would imagine, 3-way tussle for no.1/2 spots should be healthly competition at the Club.



Renegade™;9274891 said:


> :lmao @ the Dea Gea muppetry still existing. Personally, I don't believe we're gonna go for him.


Odd cos I think the complete opposite, I’d take him here in no time at all & been saying he should replace VDS since last year in March/April & stick with that, think best man for job & extremely likely one as well, am curious as why feel differently though mate?.



united_07 said:


> lol the guardian 'MAJOR TRANSFER EXCLUSIVE' is just that inter might bid for bale in the summer, now the journalist is getting a load of abuse on twitter


Just seen that, its pure guess work, Inter have really bad debt problems I believe? & are losing money & think there president said have 2 sell 1 big player a year to cover up loses & Bale doesn’t strike me as someone who would ever leave Spurs let alone England/UK & when was last time Inter paid out 40M over any summer & further more Theres no quotes in there at all & Inter are not sure bets to be in the Champions League next season either as in 5th atm in Serie A so why would Bale want move to club where cant offer him something as big as Champions League? Silly story imo

Anyway my MUFC team to play Southampton this weekend in the FA CUP, i don’t think youth be given a chance but see a blend with more 1st teamers & fringe players as well.

Lindegaard 
Oshea Evans Brown Fabio
Park Scholes Gibson Obertan
Owen Hernandez

Bench: Kuz Nev Smalling Carrick Nani Bebe Rooney


----------



## united_07

The Monster said:


> Anyway my MUFC team to play Southampton this weekend in the FA CUP, i don’t think youth be given a chance but see a blend with more 1st teamers & fringe players as well.
> 
> Lindegaard
> Oshea Evans Brown Fabio
> Park Scholes Gibson Obertan
> Owen Hernandez
> 
> Bench: Kuz Nev Smalling Carrick Nani Bebe Rooney


there is no chance that park is playing, he is in the 3rd place playoff tomorrow in qatar.
id's guess at

-------Kuszczak -------
O'shea--Smalling--Vidic--fabio
nani---carrick---anderson--obertan
------hernandez--rooney------- 

i reckon fergie will start rooney in the hope he might get on the scoresheet and get his confidence back


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> *there is no chance that park is playing, he is in the 3rd place playoff tomorrow in qatar.*id's guess at
> 
> -------Kuszczak -------
> O'shea--Smalling--Vidic--fabio
> nani---carrick---anderson--obertan
> ------hernandez--rooney-------
> 
> i reckon fergie will start rooney in the hope he might get on the scoresheet and get his confidence back


I thought he returned as they out but then remembered a 3rd vs 4th place play off at weekend my fault yes think Nani may get nod on RM or maybe Fletch who can play there as well? & Seems a good bet, Think Hernandez is sure bet to start whilst think Berbs wont be in squad at all so up to Owen & Rooney, both needs games & goals, Rooney bit more but i see him starting vs Villa on Tuesday so went with Owen starting on Saturday ahead of Wayne 


Also 30 mins after Guardian Exculsive

Tottenham dismiss Gareth Bale transfer reports as 'rubbish'
Tottenham have dismissed suggestions that Gareth Bale is to leave the club in summer following reports that Inter Milan are poised to bid £40 million for the winger. 



> Going nowhere: Tottenham have rubbished claims that Inter will buy Gareth Bale for £40m
> 
> A club source told the Daily Telegraph that suggestions that Bale was destined to leave the club at the end of the season were "rubbish".
> 
> It was reported today that Inter's president Massimo Moratti is considering breaking the British transfer record for a player who has won rave reviews for his buccaneering displays on the left wing for Spurs this season.
> 
> A hat-trick in the San Siro against Inter in the Champions League group stage did much to enhance his value and profile in the European game, but Tottenham say they are resolved to keeping the player in London.
> 
> As recently as November 2010 Redknapp claimed that Bale would be "going nowhere" even if the club failed to make the Champions League this season.
> 
> Inter Milan lie in fifth place in Serie A, nine points behind leaders and rivals AC Milan. Former AC Milan player and manager Leonardo has been in charge since December 2010, when he took over from Rafael Benitez.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sulley Muntari is likely to move to Sunderland, I'm reading. 

That's about it as far as transfer gossip goes, I suppose. 

Typical slow January. Makes me think they should just extend the summer window to September, and elminate the January window. But then you'd have to adapt loan procedures. Seems like January is just good for loaning out players who aren't getting playing time.


----------



## The Monster

Mikey Damage said:


> Sulley Muntari is likely to move to Sunderland, I'm reading.
> 
> That's about it as far as transfer gossip goes, I suppose.
> 
> Typical slow January. Makes me think they should just extend the summer window to September, and elminate the January window. But then you'd have to adapt loan procedures. Seems like January is just good for loaning out players who aren't getting playing time.


Is that loan or perment deal you know Mike? Also heard that Sunderland are close to agreeing 6M deal for PSG CM player Stéphane Sessègnon in next few days. 

Also regarding that Guardian Exculsive an hour ago

Inter CEO denies club will offer 64 million Euros for Gareth Bale



bloomberg said:


> Inter Milan’s chief executive officer denied a report that his team is planning a 40 million- pound ($64 million) offer for Tottenham winger Gareth Bale.
> 
> The Guardian newspaper reported earlier today that European and Italian soccer champion Inter is targeting the 21-year-old and will make a record offer for a U.K. national to sign him.
> 
> “It is incorrect,” Inter CEO Ernesto Paolillo said in a telephone interview. “It’s not true.”
> 
> Bale starred for Tottenham in two matches against Inter in the Champions League earlier this season. He scored three goals in the 4-3 defeat in Milan, before supplying the crosses that led to Tottenham’s final two goals in a 3-1 home win in November.
> 
> Tottenham will play AC Milan in the round of 16, having progressed from the group stage.
> 
> The north London club’s coach Harry Redknapp has previously said Wales international Bale is not for sale.


----------



## united_07

charlie brooker just did a bit about the Andy gray and richard keys issue on 10 o'clock live, was pretty funny, said andy gray was employing the 'one-fat-twat formation' :lmao


----------



## TIP Punk

Sulley Muntari would be a brilliant signing for Sunderland, might as well get the whole Ghana tream in there!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Liverpool reject 35million bid from Chelsea for Torres!
Sourse skySportsnews


----------



## Big Fat Sean

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Liverpool reject 35million bid from Chelsea for Torres!
> Sourse skySportsnews


What jerks :lmao

Pool were never gonna accept.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chelsea are kind of like the drunk desperate girl at a club at the moment. Getting rejected left, right and centre.
I read that they will come back with an improved though.

I actually hope it happens, Liverpool will crumble. Muhahaha!


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea are kind of like the drunk desperate girl at a club at the moment. Getting rejected left, right and centre.
> I read that they will come back with an improved though.
> 
> I actually hope it happens, Liverpool will crumble. Muhahaha!


Reporting he has a 50mil clause in his contract.

Not sure if I believe it. Liverpool really need to get Suarez in fast.


----------



## EGame

Holy lols at Chelsea.


----------



## Magsimus

Chelsea are having a crisis, seems like they don't want to be outspent by City.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Even I LOL at how many rejections we receive. Then at the end of the day I cry at how much we suck at signing.


----------



## Victarion

Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea are kind of like the drunk desperate girl at a club at the moment. Getting rejected left, right and centre.


Yeah but she'll find someone by the end of the night!!

Not sure about Torres, don't think we'll get him really, just don't see them selling him to us in January.


----------



## dR1

How can you lol at a team for at least trying to fix their situation? This is nothing new, they got rejected for Essien, Drogba and all the others like 2/3 times before they finally got it through, Luiz and Torres/Aguero in and well fuck Chelsea, a big midfielder in summer, might as well say big since Roman is clearly back now, and well ugh, fuck Chelsea/City really, wouldn't be surprised to see them get Modric, type of player they need right now.


----------



## Joel

Magsimus said:


> Chelsea are having a crisis, seems like they don't want to be outspent by City.


It's nothing to do with being outspent by City. It's just our squad needs strengthening. There is no depth.

Can't see Torres happening at all (in January). Least it shows that Abramovich is still interested and up front is a area that needs a serious look at. So this is positive news. Unless it is reported that it never happened again :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

FA cup weekend this week, who can be the giant killer this week?

I think the biggest upset could be Crawley Town lasting another round, I see Forest beating West Ham also.



Saturday, 29 January 2011

Everton v Chelsea 
Swansea v Leyton Orient
Aston Villa v Blackburn
Birmingham v Coventry
Bolton v Wigan
Burnley v Burton Albion
Sheff Wed v Hereford
Stevenage v Reading
Torquay v Crawley Town
Watford v Brighton
Southampton v Man Utd

Sunday, 30 January 2011

Arsenal v Huddersfield
Wolverhampton v Stoke
Notts County v Man City
West Ham v Nott'm Forest
Fulham v Tottenham


----------



## Kenny

Southampton winning their match would make me happy.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool losing their match would make me hap......oh wait 8*D.

Chelsea will probably get some high profile player in before the transfer window closes.
They seem to be going all out for one anyone and they could get fleeced by clubs if they're trying to hurry things up.


----------



## TIP Punk

That prick Torres wants to go he said!!


----------



## Kiz

when


----------



## dR1

It's todays news, so probably yesterday after he heard about the bid.


----------



## Kiz

ah yes, just saw that now.

cant see liverpool letting him go, especially so close to the deadline.


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Torres wants Liverpool to keep negotiating with Chelsea" thats from Guillem Balagues twitter.
He thinks of himself as an In-the-know on all things Spanish football.
Most other people think of him as Rafa's gimp :side:.


----------



## dR1

Guillem Bollocks but he has a better conversation rate on his shit than most tbh -_-


----------



## Joel

I would get excited, but I won't be surprised to see Torres come out and say these stories are untrue.

If we do get him though it will have to be more than £40m. And we're spending around £25m for David Luiz, so that would be £65m+ in January. Wow.

The squad desperately needs it though, so I can't complain. If it sees Anelka to the bench too, I'd be over the moon.


----------



## Mikey Damage

suarez to liverpool for 26 million. need to sort personal terms. 

brilliant player. great signing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hateful little shit :side: maybe it paves the way for Torres to leave.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Suarez is quality, that is a good signing for Liverpool. Him and an in-form Torres upfront will be lethal.


----------



## The Monster

Joel said:


> I would get excited, but I won't be surprised to see Torres come out and say these stories are untrue.
> 
> If we do get him though it will have to be more than £40m*. And we're spending around £25m for David Luiz, so that would be £65m+ in January. Wow.*
> The squad desperately needs it though, so I can't complain. If it sees Anelka to the bench too, I'd be over the moon.


Nope that’s not happen Benfica keeping him for the rest season, talks broken down over money disputes, still time to salvage the deal but considering Benfica played Luiz last night in cup action instead of resting him like other teams do so doesn’t get injured for a medical indicates Benfica will keep him imo for at least until season ends in Portugal.

I would imagine that the 20-25M that was going in for Luiz will now be going straight in to a 2nd improved bid for Torres if they go in with 2nd offer of course.

Suarez be good GK for Liverpool actually, decent back up for Reina....

No but his good player, his can play LW, RW, CAM & CF. Take him a bit of time to adapt to the PL but I wouldn’t be shocked after a couple of months to see him doing well at Liverpool, hell add some much needed pace along with real goal threat that Liverpool are lacking in CF department. From what I remember of seeing him he had good goal poaching ability but Ajax played alot stuff on floor & in 4-3-3 where he was lone CF so alot depended on him always doing something, with Liverpool get bit more help & if decent service is there for him, he SHOULD carve out opening for team though defense back lines in Dutch league are more open & easier to play against them here in Premier League but we shall see how it gets on, imo its a good buy, costing between 22-26M I have read, Liverpool have done some decent business there.


----------



## Joel

The Monster said:


> Nope that’s not happen Benfica keeping him for the rest season, talks broken down over money disputes, still time to salvage the deal but considering Benfica played Luiz last night in cup action instead of resting him like other teams do so doesn’t get injured for a medical indicates Benfica will keep him imo for at least until season ends in Portugal.


It's just typical Portuguese transfer deals. They won't be pushed over. But if we come back with the money they want, then we'll get him in January.

Suarez to Liverpool is promising news. Still doubtful of getting Torres in January though.


----------



## The Monster

Joel said:


> It's just typical Portuguese transfer deals. They won't be pushed over. But if we come back with the money they want, then we'll get him in January.
> 
> Suarez to Liverpool is promising news. Still doubtful of getting Torres in January though.


Not money they want bit which is problem as the 22-25M they want for David Luiz is there its how its going being paid out which is causing/caused the problem. Benfica are asking for every single penny of all the money for Luiz up front while Chelsea are not prepared to do so. Thats atm anyway, that of course can/could change within the remaining last few days of this Jan Transfer Window.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Michael Bradley is going to Galatasaray it seems. Good move for him, I guess.

It will be really depressing and negative if Chelsea fail to make a signing before the deadline. Especially with a horrible run of games possible at any time.


----------



## reDREDD

We're about to sign Torres?

Um.... yay?


----------



## Silent Alarm

ROONEY TO LEAVE UNITED!
Didn't happen.

TEVEZ TO LEAVE CITY!
Didn't happen.

TORRES TO LEAVE LIVERPOOL!
Pattern emerging?






Although, third times a charm? 8*D


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

redeadening said:


> We're about to sign Torres?
> 
> Um.... yay?


You're a Chelsea fan? And here I was thinking you were a good guy.


----------



## Von Doom

Rockhead said:


> Michael Bradley is going to Galatasaray it seems. Good move for him, I guess.
> 
> It will be really depressing and negative if Chelsea fail to make a signing before the deadline. Especially with a horrible run of games possible at any time.


Bradley is a very good player, I think he'd do well in the Prem.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Mikey Damage said:


> suarez to liverpool for 26 million. need to sort personal terms.
> 
> brilliant player. great signing.


Don't go Fernando, we've finally got you a decent partner up front.


----------



## Destiny

Latest news reveal that Liverpool have rejected the latest Chelsea bid for Torres. 

Hope that's true and I'm glad we agreed terms with Suarez!


----------



## Von Doom

Apparently Torres has asked Liverpool to consider the offer from Chelsea, basically stating his intention that he wants to leave.

Isn't that the same Torres who said he's always supported Liverpool, even when he played for Atletico? Bollocks, football is shot to fuck, there's no loyalty whatsoever involved.


----------



## Jon Staley

Death to Sian Massey. Long live Andy Gray and Richard Keys.

That is all.


----------



## reDREDD

No, no Chelsea. Do not give up Sturridge.


----------



## The Monster

> "Stekelenburg is indeed a keeper who is at the top of our wanted list," Ferguson's assistant, Rene Meulensteen, told Dutch radio. "We naturally talk a lot among ourselves about who should replace Van der Sar. Alex Ferguson has spoken about Stekelenburg with Edwin, and that does not seem strange to me at all."


Would appear that we may now know who SAF, coaches & club want to replace VDS in summer. I do find odd we be so open about such a thing but im not shocked to see/hear/read his name being mentioned, I haven’t watched alot of him so wouldn’t know great deal about him, all know is, his Dutch, his 28, has experience, contract runs out in 2012 summer, wishes to leave this summer, Ajax need him to go as they need money from his sale to ease debt problems on club.

I don’t know much about his game as GK so anyone who wants Dutch League should fill me in here but whenever I watched him the word "solid" crops up alot


----------



## Cre5po

We wont get Torres - Liverpool will hold onto him as they have every right to. They would probably be willing to do business with a foreign club but another in the Premier League is pushing it 

We'll probably come back in with a £40 million bid but it'll be rejected and he'll see it out until the summer when I presume Madrid / Inter will have an interest.

EDIT: Oh and in-case you haven't noticed he handed in a written transfer request it was turned down.


----------



## TIP Punk

Go fuck yourself Torres you pansey woman

Anyone who hands in a transfer request should be fucked out


----------



## reDREDD

I really dont think we need Torres. With Lukaku coming in the Summer, not to mention a solid academy im really not particularly excited about him.


----------



## Cre5po

redeadening said:


> I really dont think we need Torres. With Lukaku coming in the Summer, not to mention a solid academy im really not particularly excited about him.


Lukaka I highly doubt will sign for us he'll prefer a move to a Spanish club no doubt like the vast majority of players. 

Our academy is also pretty average of late unless we pull our finger out and tap up 14-16 year olds from European youth sides which let's face it isn't ideal.


----------



## reDREDD

I dont know, in recent interviews he's seemed quite adamant about hitting the premier league.

Plus, sturridge, in the few moments we've seen him, has been pretty great.


----------



## Von Doom

Crespo4000 said:


> Lukaka I highly doubt will sign for us he'll prefer a move to a Spanish club no doubt like the vast majority of players.
> 
> Our academy is also pretty average of late unless we pull our finger out and tap up 14-16 year olds from European youth sides which let's face it *isn't ideal*.


also you don't have much luck with getting away with it, i.e Gael Kakuta.

Lukaku would be a tremendous signing for any team, one of the best potential strikers in the world today.


Good luck in the FA Cup tomorrow by the way lads, I hope it's Everton but still, may the best team win.


----------



## Cre5po

redeadening said:


> I dont know, in recent interviews he's seemed quite adamant about hitting the premier league.
> 
> Plus, sturridge, in the few moments we've seen him, has been pretty great.


Sturridge has a temper on him and can easily be replaced he's only there at the moment to make up for numbers in our side (English players) and when you have someone as shit awful as Kalou to compete with it's not hard to look decent 

As for Lukaku in the summer pft who knows, I assumed we'd have bought in more than we did this summer just gone so I wont hold my breathe for anything substantial



HuskyHarris said:


> also you don't have much luck with getting away with it, i.e Gael Kakuta.
> 
> Lukaku would be a tremendous signing for any team, one of the best potential strikers in the world today.
> 
> 
> Good luck in the FA Cup tomorrow by the way lads, I hope it's Everton but still, may the best team win.


I'm not familiar with who anyone supports on this forum but thanks. It'll be an incredibly difficult away game which will no doubt be surrounded by speculation of transfers over what's going on, on the field. 

I predict a tight win for us or failing that a draw which tbh I don't quite fancy seeing as we have other things to focus on. (Maybe my love of the FA Cup has diminished with us winning it a lot?)


----------



## Joel

Lukaku has been sucking Madrid, Ronaldo and Mourinho's dicks, so I doubt we're going to get him.

If there is any chance of pulling off this Torres transfer, we got to take that chance. The guy is a machine when he is 100%. Plus, he embarrasses JT too much to keep him as an opponent :side:

We're not getting him this window though. But I won't rule it out in the summer.


----------



## reDREDD

But lukaku is a huge Drogba fanatic. Not to mention we've seen him in Blue before.

He will end up in Real one day, could be in Summer since Mourihno is having a 'lack of striker' mental breakdown at the moment, but for now we seem to be the most likely option.


----------



## Cre5po

I bet money next year Mourinho wont be at Real Madrid soo I doubt he'll be the reason for the transfer!


----------



## Renegade™

I doubt Torres goes to Chelsea and even more that Lukaku goes to Real. Just don't see either happening, if Lukaku is smart he'll stay at Anderlecht few more seasons and blossom there, instead of going overseas and warming the bench.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Its all mind games before next weeks Chelsea/Liverpool match. Crafty bastards.

Either that or a mass media campaign (primarily Sky) to try and get some excitement into the last few days of the transfer market. Crafty Bastards.

Come Monday evening Torres will still be at Anfield and Chelsea will on the phone to West Ham desperately trying to sign Carlton Cole for £72 million. Ancelotti will tell Karren Brady "to put a man on the phone, good girl" and he'll be sacked by Thursday for sexism. You heard it hear first.


Christ, I hate the transfer window.


----------



## Von Doom

Amazing how Torres' first game for Chelsea could be against Liverpool. That's assuming he goes.


----------



## Kiz

no way will torres leave now. if he wants to, they'll ship him off at the end of the season.


----------



## Renegade™

In light of the Gray/Keys business, this article came out and I found it a good laugh aswell as 100% right (to an extent).

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1350829/Sky-sexism-row-Why-right-women-sexist-MEN.html


----------



## Jobbed_Out

El Niño: Mr. King Kenny. Quiero dejar el Liverpool, la esposa prefiere Londres.

:lmao:lmao

I can't believe that Torres asked for a transfer, not even Dalgleish could make him want to stay.


----------



## dR1

Being treated like meat again, when a player wants to go, he should be allowed to go, especially when the price a team bought you for is getting a monster profit for it.


----------



## CGS

Silent Alarm said:


> Its all mind games before next weeks Chelsea/Liverpool match. Crafty bastards.
> 
> Either that or a mass media campaign (primarily Sky) to try and get some excitement into the last few days of the transfer market. Crafty Bastards.
> 
> *Come Monday evening Torres will still be at Anfield and Chelsea will on the phone to West Ham desperately trying to sign Carlton Cole for £72 million. Ancelotti will tell Karren Brady "to put a man on the phone, good girl" and he'll be sacked by Thursday for sexism. You heard it hear first.*
> 
> 
> Christ, I hate the transfer window.


:lmao

Anyway If Torres wants to go them let him go tbh. Just kinda a piss take that he decides to hand a transfer request in 2 days before the deadline, just after he has found his form and just after we FINALLY get him a decent strike partner. Even if he does stay now he will probably go in the summer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I've had second thoughts on this. Please stay at Liverpool, Torres.
The thought of us having to face Chelsea twice with Torres & Drogba up front for them before the end of the season terrifies me.


----------



## dR1

Torres and Drogba are shit bro. I'm sure your sunday league could handle them.


----------



## nate_h

Michael Bradley apparently has joined Villa on loan. Good player but we really don't need him.


I wish Ciaran Clark hadn't been too impatient and waited to play international football for England. Would of eventually been a regular.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Maybe Clark considers himself Irish?

Chelses equalise fairly late on at Everton.


----------



## [email protected]

That little Coleman is a hell living nightmare for Terry & A$hley Cole


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

So I guess the Galatasaray deal with Bradley fell through? Really glad he went to Villa, at least now I will be able to watch him perform.

Meh Chelsea performance today. There was some quality in the first half, struggled for most of the second half. Props to Kalou for scoring and sending this bitch back to the Bridge. I liked Ramires today. Think he has gotten a good grove in the Chelsea lineup.


----------



## Joel

Drogba reverted back to being an embarrassment today...

Really hate replays. But what can you do?


----------



## nate_h

Silent Alarm said:


> Maybe Clark considers himself Irish?
> 
> Chelses equalise fairly late on at Everton.


Born in London. Captained the England teams all the way up to u19 level..but Richard Dunne persuaded him to opt for ireland  Just think he didn't realise how much of a chance he would get in the first team and he's far exceeded the expectations put on him


----------



## The Monster

Manchester United Starting 11 to face Southampton: 

Lindegaard

O'Shea Smalling/Evans Fabio

Ando Scholes Gibson 

Obertan Owen Chicharito

Looks like 4-3-3 to me, may though become 4-4-2 with Gibson RM & Obertan LM or Ando LM & Obertan RM, will wonder how Lindegaard goes in 1st straight in goal for us today & last time Evans & Smalling were together at CB was when lost 34-0 to WHU in QF of Carling Cup, where both had bad games dont want to see that from either today, Evans need to talk to Smalling all time & help him this time so big day for him as well, same goes for Gibson was poor at Blackpool & didnt effect game & has chance to get back on track today.

Our bench: Kuz, Rooney, Berbatov, Giggs, Brown, Bebe & Nani 

That bench looks pretty strong, would hope SAf tells team to do the job early, Southampton be right up for this game so early goal would be nice.

Also O'Shea is caption for us today & Chamberlain of Southampton is in starting 11, may be last appearance for the Saints as there players with both us & Arsenal wanting him to join before the transfer window closes.

Prediction: We win 4-2...:side:


----------



## [email protected]

3-2 now for B'mingham!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Good lad Clark, we need all the plastic paddies we can get to qualify for the Euro's. Except O'Hara, he's a spastic :side:.

United team looks decent, Owen & Chicha is interesting. Prediction: Southampton 1-3 Man United.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Silent Alarm said:


> Good lad Clark, we need all the plastic paddies we can get to qualify for the Euro's. Except O'Hara, he's a spastic :side:.
> 
> United team looks decent, Owen & Chicha is interesting. Prediction: Southampton 1-3 Man United.


I wish you'd capped Kilkenny


----------



## Magsimus

lol Michael Owen.


----------



## nate_h

Take a bow Chaplow! (I guess that phrase is still acceptable?) lol


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Magsimus said:


> lol Michael Owen.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Wow, another (I'm literally bored of repeating myself week after week) bad first half performance from United. What is Sir Alex thinking playing Gibson? He's offered us nothing so far this season and he's giving another bad performance. The same can be said for Anderson, which is a surprise. O'Shea still showing why I have no faith in him anymore, he's done nothing but give the ball away on the wing. I miss Rafael.

Speaking of Rafael, Fabio is having a solid performance. His runs have been great and he's the only one providing us width on the left wing. He's also been great in defence.

I hope we make some much needed changes in the second half. Take off Gibson (again) and bring on either Giggs or Nani. Also, bring Rooney on at some point as I feel he could make a big difference for us. Just as long as United pick it back up in the second half . They better not throw another FA Cup chance away.

Pick up the pace, control the midfield and please, add some width. Revert back to 4-4-2 perhaps?


----------



## CGS

Man U losing makes me happy. 

The fact that they will probably win still makes me sad.


----------



## STALKER

Come on Saints.


----------



## lic05

SAVE_US.Chicharito .


----------



## sayne

Are there any Man Utd fans on this forum that are actually from Manchester or is that a silly question?


----------



## nate_h

Lol Southampton fans have been class.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

sayne said:


> Are there any Man Utd fans on this forum that are actually from Manchester or is that a silly question?


Hi...


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chicha-God does it again. Again we were saved by our pensioner, Giggsy. Roll on Crawley Town.


----------



## Henry Hill

dR1 said:


> Torres and Drogba are shit bro. I'm sure your sunday league could handle them.


Lol. Drogba is easily one of the world's best strikers.


----------



## Schultz

Southampton deserved the win if I'm honest. Yes I am a Saints fan but for the majority of the match, and minus a few mistakes, Saints were the superior team on the day. 

Also, it's a complete joke that the majority of United ''fans'' there were actually from Southampton.


----------



## nate_h

An uncle of Michael Bradley on twitter (who works for ESPN I think) pretty much confirmed the deal earlier..congratulating him

Interesting to hear the thoughts of people who follow USMNT..do you reckon he is a good signing for Villa? I've heard he's a pretty rounded player, a bit hot-headed sometimes but has a great worth ethic.


----------



## reDREDD

Anelka + 50 Million Euros for Torres eh?


----------



## Foreshadowed

Another solid second half performance from United there. Giggs and Nani made a big difference for us, especially Giggs. Some nice goals from Owen and Hernandez but I have to admit, we were lucky there as Southampton played fantastic throughout, despite a few mistakes.


----------



## The_Showstopper

I work at Chelsea FC and I've had it pretty much confirmed to me that Fernando Torres will be a Chelsea player by 11pm on Monday


----------



## Renegade™

> Are there any Man Utd fans on this forum that are actually from Manchester or is that a silly question?


Haters gonna hate.

Pleased to have got through, Southampton played some good stuff, but we were out of sorts first half, another Fergie fuck up with the team selection on the road again. Once we changed to 4-4-2 tho, we looked dangerous every time we went forward.


----------



## EGame

Loling at the thought of Anelka and Saurez at Liverpool. Too much douchebaggery for any team to handle.


----------



## nate_h

Suarez was on Sky sports news at an airport and said ''everyone wants to play for this club''

Obviously not Mr Torres mate..


----------



## Kiz

laugh so hard if torres went to chelsea and just did absolute shit all.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Kiz said:


> laugh so hard if torres went to chelsea and just did absolute shit all.


Nah the joy of finally playing with champions will make him perform very well.


----------



## DR JUPES

sayne said:


> Are there any Man Utd fans on this forum that are actually from Manchester or is that a silly question?


I live in Manchester.

BTW, LOL at Chelsea trying to buy Wes Brown.


----------



## reDREDD

Rockhead said:


> Nah the joy of finally playing with champions will make him perform very well.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Or you know, he could go to city. Home of the world's most expensive bench.


----------



## Kiz

Rockhead said:


> Nah the joy of finally playing with champions will make him perform very well.


i only see chelsea in the race, not a decent club.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The_Showstopper said:


> I work at Chelsea FC and I've had it pretty much confirmed to me that Fernando Torres will be a Chelsea player by 11pm on Monday


:hmm: Wheres that Inception meme when you need it?

Anyway, I don't think Torres will go, not in this transfer window. He might go in the summer but I think he'll be convinced to stay a while, kind of like Ronaldo before he went to Madrid.


----------



## Magsimus

Still think £22 million or whatever is way too much for Liverpool to spend on a keeper. 

Couldn't care less about Torres.


----------



## reDREDD

I disagree, Suarez has a fantastic record between the posts. Hes the only man to claim that he has a 100% save rate. Numbers dont lie son.


----------



## Magsimus

Pretty sure John O'Shea has a 100% save record as well though tbf.


----------



## Renegade™

Chelsea really tried to sign Wes? Fuck them right off.


----------



## Rush

Kiz said:


> laugh so hard if torres went to chelsea and just did absolute shit all.


likewise. don't want to see him leave though.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

You will have to excuse me for jumping in on your Prem chat, Norwich pick up a point today and move to second in the championship, and automatic promotion spot, woo woo woo, you know it.


----------



## EGame

Torres would without a doubt do better at Chelsea. Right now the guy's work rate is awful at Liverpool, he clearly has lost his desire to be at Liverpool. 

Liverpool would benefit very nicely from selling Torres. They would get Anelka(who is pretty much equivalent to Torres this season and still has about 2 years left in him) plus 50 mil, which isn't bad either.


----------



## Kiz

anelka is absolute gash.


----------



## dR1

The_Showstopper said:


> I work at Chelsea FC and I've had it pretty much confirmed to me that Fernando Torres will be a Chelsea player by 11pm on Monday


Just because you work on the production crew doesn't mean you are in the know, I used to work for MUTV(and LFCTV before that) and you'll learn that you are just as in the know as the media most of the time, maybe you'll get some news like an hour or two before, but thats it, otherwise its just office talk.


----------



## Rush

wouldn't have minded Sturridge + 35 mil for Torres. Suarez/Torres up front would be boss though.


----------



## united_07

turning into a difficult game for arsenal after going 1 up, nasri got injured and now they have had a player sent off, great run from the huddersfield player and completely blocked off just as he was about to get 1 on 1


----------



## Joel

Kiz said:


> laugh so hard if torres went to chelsea and just did absolute shit all.


Kinda like Dzeko, huh? 

Would be such an awesome window if we got Torres in and Anelka out, all in one move.

Anelka was good last season, but when things are bad, he hides better than Madeleine McCann.


----------



## Kiz

how dare he not settle in after 2 appearances.


----------



## Joel

Tell me about it! Ah well, better luck next time. And then the next time after that no doubt.


----------



## Kiz

fucking bosnian prick. he's on robinho levels of useless


----------



## Joel

Nah man. He wishes he was on that level. He's challenging Shevchenko right now.

On a serious note though, I like Sheva and everything, but he must be the worst buy in Premier League history.

Haha at Huddersfield equalising.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hopefully Huddersfield hold on for a draw, would prefer the games to pile up for Arsenal.


----------



## united_07

fabregas is an annoying little twat


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal win with the help of their 842nd penalty of the season. (Actually 12th or 13th but still....)


----------



## DR JUPES

Renegade™ said:


> Chelsea really tried to sign Wes? Fuck them right off.


Can hardly blame them.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Man United vs Crawley Town in the fifth round! Fantastic .


----------



## Nige™

Kiz said:


> fucking bosnian prick. he's on robinho levels of useless


He's a prick for getting an equaliser. I was so convinced City were going out a minute before he scored. Bugger!

Great draws for Crawley & Orient. Crawley for sure are going to get smashed.


----------



## united_07

Good draw against Crawley, apparently they are the most hated team in the conference, they are 2nd with 4 games in hand and only 2 points behind, and they spent more on transfers than the rest of the conference combined.


----------



## The Monster

Nige™;9283485 said:


> He's a prick for getting an equaliser. I was so convinced City were going out a minute before he scored. Bugger!
> 
> Great draws for Crawley & Orient. Crawley for sure are going to get smashed.


Burton Albion 2006 & Exeter City in 2005, the last 2 teams we meet in FA Cup from outside top 4 leagues ended in draws in 1st game & had to be take to replays...Just saying is all

The FA Cup 5th Round Draw as a whole (Matches to be on weekend of either 19th & 20th in February 2011) 

West Ham v Burnley Upton

Nott’s County or Manchester City v Aston Villa

Stoke City v Brighton & Hove Albion

Birmingham City v Sheffield Wednesday 

Leyton Orient v Arsenal 

Everton or Chelsea v Reading 

Manchester United v Crawley Town

Fulham or Tottenham Hotspur v Bolton Wanderers or Wigan Athletic 

Would guess Fulham will win vs Spurs as 2-0 up with 20 or so mins gone & Spurs are down to 10 men right now as Dawnson got send off.

I still have feeling Everton will beat Chelsea in the replay as well at the Bridge, I think go all way to ET or/& Pens before Everton win it.

Very interesting that all but 2 (As I think Man City will beat Nott County) of the games have PL teams facing lower league opposition which mean theres a decent chance PL clubs wont be drawing other PL teams until last 8 stage & beyond

My predicted 8 Quarter Finalists are, Fulham, Man Utd, Arsenal, Birmingham, Stoke, Villa, WHU & Everton Which if it were to happen like this would make the QF stage filled up with only Premier League teams (Which I cant remember happening in the FA CUP for quite some time)


----------



## [email protected]

Tottenham, Tottenham...They never fail to make me laugh.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Danny Murphy made me a few euros today and then he got a second which doubled the odds!Nice....

Whats the source for the Wes Brown bid from Chelski?


----------



## Nige™

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Whats the source for the Wes Brown bid from Chelski?


Probably his agent trying to stir something up. One of the papers even said that Chelsea are chasing Kelvin Wilson from Notts Forest. That's a bit of drop in quality from David Luiz. Wilson was let go from North End because he wasn't getting a game.


----------



## nate_h

Fucking man city away 

Will be glued to sky sports news tommorow awaiting Michael Bradley/ a mystery defender!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

It seems Liverpool have agreed to sell Torres, but only for 50 million and Nicolas Anelka. And now Anelka says hes not keen on a move. GTFO Anelka is all I'm saying. He hasn't been good for a while, and should go if it means gaining Torres.


----------



## united_07

if reports are true, it seems harry redknapp is desperate for a striker, has bid for the likes of aguero, rossi, caroll and forlan in the last couple of days


----------



## Kiz

keane to join west ham on loan.

some decent signings there, ba, bridge, keane. should hopefully for them keep them up.

apparently spurs bid 33 mil for llorente from bilbao. reeks of desperation.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Thank Christ Robbie got a club. The further he stays away from that bollocks Redknapp, the better.
Hope he does well at West Ham, at his best he's a quality player.
Best years are behind him though.


----------



## Renegade™

Surprised Keane's gone to West Ham, but agree Redknapp wasted him in favour of his boy Crouch. LETS KICK THE BALL IN THE AIR AND HOPE HE HEADS IT. Crouch is garbage. Even Pavlyuchenko, a much technically superior player to Crouch doesn't get as many games as he should coz of Redknapp's golden boy.


----------



## TIP Punk

We really need him playing first team football, he knew that!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Give me Shane Long infront of Keane for the Feb friendlys!


----------



## Victarion

Renegade™ said:


> Surprised Keane's gone to West Ham, but agree Redknapp wasted him in favour of his boy Crouch. LETS KICK THE BALL IN THE AIR AND HOPE HE HEADS IT. Crouch is garbage. Even Pavlyuchenko, a much technically superior player to Crouch doesn't get as many games as he should coz of Redknapp's golden boy.



Crouch in front of Keane isn't a waste tbf. Agree about the PAV though.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

He wanted to leave to be a blue, Torres, Torres, 
He couldn't stand Liver-pool, Torres, Torres,
We saved the lad from a town of crime, 
He burgled house's in extra time, 
Fernando Torres, Chelsea's number nine.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Apparently Liverpool have bid £30 million for Andy Carroll.


----------



## Magsimus

Someone tell Kenny we don't sell to smaller clubs. 

Fair play to Ashley it must be said.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sky Sources: Torres expected to land at Chelseas training ground shortly.


----------



## reDREDD

Is it me or is their a distinct lack of strikers in football today?

Seriously, everyone and their grandma is biting and fighting over a few quality strikers. Tottenham, Chelsea, Real, Liverpool are all getting desperate as fuck for them.


----------



## Kiz

Spanish journalist Guillem Balague on Twitter: "Torres is not flying to London. Still in Liverpool. Still negotiating... no deal yet."

there isnt a lack of strikers, there's a lack of good ones, and you need to be prepared to pay premium to get them. if 30 mil for carroll is being floated around, dzeko for 27 mil looks like an absolute bargain.


----------



## Silent Alarm

When theres big stories, transfer deadline day is a good laugh.
Sky haven't a clue whats going on :lmao
20 minutes ago: TORRES ON HIS WAY TO CHELSEA TRAINING GROUND IN A ROFLCOPTER!

2 minutes ago: Er...we believe Torres is still in Liverpool.

Fucking spoofers :lmao


----------



## Kiz

andy reid from sunderland to blackpool.

cover for charlie adam?

plus liverpool apparently are gonna bid 35 mil for carroll :lmao

gotta love transfer time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

£35 million! That could buy 5 Chicharitos


----------



## Magsimus

If he leaves today he's a cunt, simple as. Talking about how the Number 9 is such an honour then fucks off to a team arguably not even better than us.

Can't blame Ashley for accepting the fee, ridiculous money.


----------



## reDREDD

"Do Chelsea fans insult me? No, they stop me in the street and say: 'Fernando, come to us'. But I dream of beating them because I know how much the Liverpool fans care. They are wonderful with me.......







Unless Chelsea is willing to give me 50 million, in which case i will GTFO"


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

I think Kenny should ask for zirkov as part of the Torres deal!Ye need a left back!


----------



## united_07

lol apparently newcastle rejecting a £35m offer for carroll from liverpool, most inflated price ever.

Also rumours linking charlie adam to united, no thanks would much rather someone like rodwell or henderson

edit: robbie savage on twitter :lmao



> 35 mill for Carroll !! Turned down , wow Ashley must be selling a few pairs of trainers
> I must still be worth about 7 mill


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Savage is a mad thing!Every Newcastle fan i know told me they'd be happy to see the back of Andy Carroll for 35 million!


----------



## Word

Andy Carroll is a good player but he's worth around £15m max not £40m considering they have just rejected a £35m bid. I hate Liverpool but they should seriously give up on Carroll, make do with Saurez and look forward to a summer spree.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

So Andy Carroll's worth more money then David Villa,Dimi Berbatov & Luis Saurez?That Damien Comoli sure is doing a great job witht the yanks money....


----------



## Silent Alarm

I don't want that chubby half-season wonder Adam at United. Bah!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Charlie Adam on his way to Liverpool!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yes! Waddle off to Anfield!


----------



## reDREDD

Carroll to Liverpool! Club record fee! Is torres free then?


----------



## dR1

Torres basically a straight swap for Carroll/Adam. ROFL


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Ya Torres en route to London...Looking like a straight up cash deal of 48 million!


----------



## united_07

around £50 milion for 2 average players


----------



## reDREDD

United, its a known fact that all english players are world class and are worth twice as much as a normal player.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Its also a fact that Adam is Scottish.


----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> Its also a fact that Adam is Scottish.


oops didnt realise that, edited my post


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Silent Alarm said:


> Its also a fact that Adam is Scottish.


Burn!!


----------



## Joel

David Luiz is on his way to London!

This day is full of win.


----------



## nate_h

Surprised this isnt more active. The window is mental today!

50 million pound on recently Championship players, funded by selling your world class striker to a rival. What the...

and Michael Bradley has completed his move to Villa, loan with option to buy!


----------



## dR1

tbh, Carroll isn't remotely average. But just not worth basically £40m.


----------



## CGS

Yeah at this stage in his career £15m at most. Shame we paid so much for him, Just shows how desperate we were to replace Torres by the end of the day.


----------



## Liam Miller

50m for torres and over 35m for carroll woww :no:, fucking football.

god help the game in 5-10 years


----------



## Melvis

I'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that Liverpool have sold Torres for 50m, and got Andy Carroll and Charlie Adam in return, effectively. That's it. Newcastle walk away with a cool 35m to spend in the summer (given that I doubt they'll collapse to the bottom of the table without Carroll anyway), Liverpool lose their star striker and get two guys who just aren't worth what they paid. Plenty of other guys you could've got for the 35mil, tbh.


----------



## TIP Punk

Suarez as well Melvis!

We have a better team tonight then we did yesturday


----------



## dR1

WWE_TNA said:


> 50m for torres and over 35m for carroll woww :no:, fucking football.
> 
> god help the game in 5-10 years


tbh, thats what they said 10 years ago when Crespo/Vieri/Inzaghi all went for like £40m.....and just like than, it'll slow down again. Just a boom period.


----------



## CGS

dR1 said:


> tbh, thats what they said 10 years ago when Crespo/Vieri/Inzaghi all went for like £40m.....and just like than, it'll slow down again. Just a boom period.


Considering we have players like Ronaldo going £80m and Kaka for like £60m it won't slow down. The likes of Ronaldo will be going for well over £100m in 5 years time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gotta give Torres credit though. He has played this heel turn brilliantly.


----------



## reDREDD

What heel turn? I never liked him. Until I got him. Now he's the greatest of all time.


----------



## dR1

Chain Gang solider said:


> Considering we have players like Ronaldo going £80m and Kaka for like £60m it won't slow down. The likes of Ronaldo will be going for well over £100m in 5 years time.


You had Figo and Zidane go for the same prices(in the Euro market anyway) in back to back years with Crespo/Vieri/Nedved/Buffon/Rio/Mendieta all going for insane transfers(all 50m euros+, while you can only say that for Ronaldo, Zlatan, Kaka and Torres in the past 2 years) in 00-02, then it still slowed down considerably until the Kaka/Ronaldo deals-this. It will slow down again, it always does. Naturally the prices are more with inflation, but big moves at these prices will probably stop again soon enough.


----------



## Joel

I've never disliked Torres. But I doubted him before he joined Liverpool and I doubted him during this season.

But it is now time to "BELIEVE". That's what the Liverpool fans say, right?


----------



## nate_h

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-has-changed-his-name-to-Fernando-Torres.html

Bet this guy feels like a right twat.


----------



## reDREDD

Personally im just impressed City didnt just buy everyone on the market for teh lulz.

Hell, by the end of the season they would probably have Ibra working the concession stand and Bale as waterboy.


----------



## CGS

nate_h said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-has-changed-his-name-to-Fernando-Torres.html
> 
> Bet this guy feels like a right twat.


:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

Liverpool are absolute mugs for paying £35 million for an injured striker with half a season in the prem. With that being said the horrid greasy man will be hated for life, putting in a transfer request at his boyhood heroes.

Just another football mecenary.


----------



## geraldinhio

35 million for a player who wasn't even close to top scorer in the championship.I think they felt like they had to get a quick fix by buying him .Stupid ,rushed signing.It's because he's young ,English and on form why he cost so much.

Other than the Torres /Schawrez (spelling)/Carroll saga the transfer window is rather dull.Wanted Spurs to make one big signing.Suprised nothing is happening from the city of Manchester.


----------



## Joel

Magsimus said:


> Liverpool are absolute mugs for paying £35 million for an injured striker with half a season in the prem. With that being said the horrid greasy man will be hated for life, putting in a transfer request at his boyhood heroes.
> 
> Just another football mecenary.


But he's not a mercenary.

Whether you like it or not, Liverpooll are still one of the biggest clubs in the world and they are still able to attract the top players.

A club like Liverpool's fortunes can turn around at any time.

I understand why you are pissed though. I can also understand why Liverpool fans are pissed (with Torres) as well. But mercenary is the wrong word to choose.


----------



## reDREDD

Ibra is a mercenary. This guy? Never heard of him


----------



## Von Doom

Absolutely astonished that the current British Transfer Record is £35 million for Andy Carroll. 

I know it won't last long, with Torres off to Chelsea for £50 million, but Christ, was Dalglish drunk?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

God I'm so excited. I hope shit goes through, and Luiz signs with us too.


----------



## geraldinhio

Joel said:


> But he's not a mercenary.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, Liverpooll are still one of the biggest clubs in the world and they are still able to attract the top players.
> 
> A club like Liverpool's fortunes can turn around at any time.
> 
> I understand why you are pissed though. I can also understand why Liverpool fans are pissed (with Torres) as well. But mercenary is the wrong word to choose.


Liverpool are a big club only in terms of popularity really,in terms of their football there very average.The quality of the players is a stark contrast to what it was years before when they where one of the "big four".

I honestly don't think it can turn around anytime soon ,the quality is just not there.Over time maybe yes ,but anytime soon?No.


----------



## CGS

geraldinhio said:


> Liverpool are a big club only in terms of popularity really,in terms of their football there very average.The quality of the players is a stark contrast to what it was years before when they where one of the "big four".
> 
> I honestly don't think it can turn around anytime soon ,the quality is just not there.Over time maybe yes ,but anytime soon?No.


I Reckon our luck could change soon. Where making moves in the right direction for that to happen though thats for sure. In all fairness this time yesterday we had 1 good striker who didnt even want to be here and up to this month done fuck all for us. Now we have 2 good strikers who want to be here and can score goals. Its a start. 

Also I find it amazing that so far £108m or so has been spent. When Torres, Luiz & Carroll go through that figure will double. Pretty damn crazy.


----------



## Magsimus

Joel said:


> But he's not a mercenary.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, Liverpooll are still one of the biggest clubs in the world and they are still able to attract the top players.
> 
> A club like Liverpool's fortunes can turn around at any time.
> 
> I understand why you are pissed though. I can also understand why Liverpool fans are pissed (with Torres) as well. But mercenary is the wrong word to choose.


Liverpool won't be a top team for a while with the players they have, whether they're a bigger club than us or not.

It's not really the same as the Torres situation. This guy was born and bred here, came through the academy and constantly spoke of his love for the club and how much of an honour it was to be handed the number 9. He's completely ruined his reputation and will be hated by everyone here for years. 

I would've understood if it was Man Utd and he had the chance to win titles, but Liverpool haven't a hope of winning the big ones anytime soon.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

They've changed it now, but Bolton announced the signing of Daniel Sturridge...by putting up a picture of Danny Welbeck.


----------



## reDREDD

Big Fat Sean said:


> They've changed it now, but Bolton announced the signing of Daniel Sturridge...by putting up a picture of Danny Welbeck.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

This is the greatest thing ever


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I don't know how they could get that wrong. Welbeck is the devil because he's affiliated with United.


----------



## Mikey Damage

This thread is rubbish today. It's not just Adam and Carroll. It's also Luis fucking Suarez. Suarez is a brilliant player, and I have no doubts he can be a great prem player.

I imagine LFC supporters are happy with their new Americans. Fire Hodgson, sign fan favourite Daglish, and then spend an assload of money on new players.

Chelsea must be desperate to spend that kind of cashmoney on Torres with his health problems. He's a great player, but when will he ever be completely healthy? Such a risk, I couldn't think about that much money on him.

Luiz is a great signing, though. 

I read on another forum that Mike Ashley forced Carroll to put in a transfer request, so Ashley could blame him for leaving. I also read that Ashley will likely pocket most of the money, and hardly put it into the club. Such a piece of shit owner. He really is. 

Arsenal moves: Um ....


----------



## reDREDD

Im pretty sure spending money is against Arsene's religion.

You know, like winning trophies.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Mikey Damage said:


> This thread is rubbish today. It's not just Adam and Carroll. It's also Luis fucking Suarez. Suarez is a brilliant player, and I have no doubts he can be a great prem player.
> 
> I imagine LFC supporters are happy with their new Americans. Fire Hodgson, sign fan favourite Daglish, and then spend an assload of money on new players.
> 
> Chelsea must be desperate to spend that kind of cashmoney on Torres with his health problems. He's a great player, but when will he ever be completely healthy? Such a risk, I couldn't think about that much money on him.
> 
> Luiz is a great signing, though.
> 
> I read on another forum that Mike Ashley forced Carroll to put in a transfer request, so Ashley could blame him for leaving. I also read that Ashley will likely pocket most of the money, and hardly put it into the club. Such a piece of shit owner. He really is.
> 
> Arsenal moves: Um ....


From Arshavin's twitter

"I don't watch Transfer deadline Tv, I play for Arsenal there is no point.. )) "

http://twitter.com/RealArshavin


----------



## Mikey Damage

pretty sure that's not him ... but funny comment nonetheless.


----------



## Von Doom

I'm somewhat embarrassed to be an Everton fan. Joke of a club.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Kyle Bartley has gone to Rangers on loan. Don't know a thing about him though.

Also - Rangers signing Diouf. Good lord.


----------



## Mikey Damage

HuskyHarris said:


> I'm somewhat embarrassed to be an Everton fan. Joke of a club.


you got some greek kid.

plus you didn't sell off half the squad. yay?


----------



## Joel

HuskyHarris said:


> I'm somewhat embarrassed to be an Everton fan. Joke of a club.


What happened?


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Could be worse. You could be a Toon fan - and tomorrow you turn onto February on your official Newcastle calendar...










Edit: Wigan have rejected a bid from Newc for N'Zogbia - 10mil, and they will reject any further bids.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Im absolutely beginning for this Fernando Torres deal to go through, I've been a fan since his days at Athletico. Plus Torres + Drogba = Holy Shiznit!

~ On a side note, Mourihno wanted to sign Torres when he was at Athletico (before he went to Liverpool) however Roman said that he'd do Jose a favour, and bought Shevchenko for £30Million instead... ~


----------



## Von Doom

Joel said:


> What happened?


we let 2 of our only 4 strikers go out on loan, sell our best winger to spurs, and the best we can do is sign a young greek striker who will probably never play a game for us outside of the reserves.


----------



## Von Doom

In other news:


----------



## Joel

^ What is Damien Duff doing there?


----------



## CGS

Expect a lot of that.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Spurs in for Adam with 7 mins left :lmao


----------



## Edgehead 26

HE'S HALF A BOY AND HALF A GIRL, TORRES, TORRES,
HE LOOKS JUST LIKE A TRANSVESTITE TORRES, TORRES,
PULLED DOWN HIS SHORTS, HIS C**K WAS HARD,
HE GOT SUCKED OFF BY STEVE GERRARD
FERNANDO TORRES, LIVERPOOL'S LADY BOY...

Oh wait, hes a CFC players, hella yeah!


----------



## The_Showstopper

Thanks to all the idiots who doubted me on here a couple of days ago when I said the Torres deal would be 100% done.


----------



## CGS

Well Transfer window closed and 

Torres - Done 
Carroll - Done
Luiz - Done 
Suarez - Done 

Pretty big Transfer day to say the least.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Spurs did bid for Adam, more than Pool had bid, but it was too little too late according to SSN


----------



## Silent Alarm

Its all over. Has the Torres deal gone through?

Edit: Yeah.


----------



## CGS

Silent Alarm said:


> Its all over. Has the Torres deal gone through?


No official statement yet but it seems to be all done.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck  Torres & Drogba against us. Twice.


----------



## CGS

Yeah. You guys are fucked lol. Seems like Liverpool will be the first team to feel the force of that Lineup.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Silent Alarm said:


> Fuck  Torres & Drogba against us. Twice.


I am open to correction - but is he allowed play the rescheduled match if he wasn't in the original squad?

(Assuming you're a United fan)


----------



## reDREDD

Meh, knowing our luck drogba will catch swineflu the night before the match and Torres will suffer yet another absurd injury.


----------



## CGS

We can only hope :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

THIRTY FIVE MILLION POUNDS for Andy Carroll? Is that right? I've actually never heard anything more ridiculous than this. That's more than David Villa went for, I believe, Ferguson's right when he says there's no value in the market.

Incidentally, I never thought I'd say this, but right now £18m for Bent is looking like a legit bargain.


----------



## TIP Punk

I take it Torres wont be allowed play us on Sun ?


----------



## CGS

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> I take it Torres wont be allowed play us on Sun ?


Don't see why he wouldnt be able too.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> THIRTY FIVE MILLION POUNDS for Andy Carroll? Is that right? I've actually never heard anything more ridiculous than this. That's more than David Villa went for, I believe, Ferguson's right when he says there's no value in the market.
> 
> Incidentally, I never thought I'd say this, but right now £18m for Bent is looking like a legit bargain.


From f365

We realise this is not how it works, but here are a few players who have moved in the last few years for less than Andy Carroll: David Villa, Didier Drogba, Andriy Shevchenko, Wayne Rooney, Michael Essien, Sergio Aguero, Thierry Henry (in fact, we reckon Carroll's fee is more than Henry's cumulative fees throughout his whole career), Ruud van Nistelrooy, Mesut Ozil, Arjen Robben, Wesley Sneijder, Franck Ribery, Alex Pato, Carlos Tevez, Xabi Alonso, and of course Fernando Torres, the first time round. 




TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> I take it Torres wont be allowed play us on Sun ?


Nothing in place to say he can't, there may be a gentleman's agreement.

For his sake, he'd be better off missing it.

5 and a half year deal for Torres according to SSN.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I think he's allowed. Oh well, more victims for Vidic .

Quote from Torres apparently: "A big step forward in my career, one of the top-level clubs in the world".


----------



## Nige™

I'd love to see Torres play against Liverpool just so it adds some spark to the match. I can imagine there could be a gentleman's agreement with it being so close. It's just a pity it's not at Anfield if he is allowed to play. I'd love to see that reaction.

Liking our signings too. Young talent from Barcelona & Argentina! Ruben Rochina & Mauro Formica. Football is the order of the day now!


----------



## bellywolves

Seriously Carroll is a decent player but he is no where near £35mill worth player, especially when Torres has gone to Chelsea for £50mill. It makes Darren Bent's move to Villa a bargain.

Guess Messi can now be valued at £250mill lool.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Big Fat Sean said:


> From f365
> 
> We realise this is not how it works, but here are a few players who have moved in the last few years for less than Andy Carroll: David Villa, Didier Drogba, Andriy Shevchenko, Wayne Rooney, Michael Essien, Sergio Aguero, Thierry Henry (in fact, we reckon Carroll's fee is more than Henry's cumulative fees throughout his whole career), Ruud van Nistelrooy, Mesut Ozil, Arjen Robben, Wesley Sneijder, Franck Ribery, Alex Pato, Carlos Tevez, Xabi Alonso, and of course Fernando Torres, the first time round.


Think of the players who have sold for more than him. Off the top of my head-

Ronaldo
Ibrahimovic
Kaka
Tevez
Zidane
Figo
Maybe Crepso?
Torres

Anyone else? Even if I've missed one, that puts him in the top ten highest feed players of all time. Andy Carroll. I'm not saying he was a panic buy, because he has a lot of potential, but it seems like Liverpool have been held to ransom here. Crazy amount of money.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fuck yeah Fernando to play against Pool this weekend. Really in shock that it went through. Drogba and Torres in front has the potential to be amazing. Also really happy David Luiz went through. If we can beat United twice and City next time around, I don't think us winning the league is impossible.


----------



## Joel

"I think this is the target for every footballer, to try to play for one of the top level clubs in the world and I can do it *now*"


----------



## Big Fat Sean

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Think of the players who have sold for more than him. Off the top of my head-
> 
> Ronaldo
> Ibrahimovic
> Kaka
> Tevez
> Zidane
> Figo
> Maybe Crepso?
> Torres
> 
> Anyone else? Even if I've missed one, that puts him in the top ten highest feed players of all time. Andy Carroll. I'm not saying he was a panic buy, because he has a lot of potential, but it seems like Liverpool have been held to ransom here. Crazy amount of money.


Nope you're spot on I think. Don't think Tevez was as much either - not sure.

Carroll could turn out to be excellent at Liverpool - but for a guy with 6 months top flight experience behind him it's a staggering amount of money.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ouch. That picture must hurt 'Pool fans. John Terry hugging Torres after a goal? Ugh, I'm a United fan and even I feel a little queasy at the thought of that.


----------



## Magsimus

Rofl at the Charles Insomnia bid.

Brought Stephen Ireland in on loan but our main striker is now Shola...


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Silent Alarm said:


> Ouch. That picture must hurt 'Pool fans. John Terry hugging Torres after a goal? Ugh, I'm a United fan and even I feel a little queasy at the thought of that.


Indeed.

"It's every footballers dream to play for a top club, and I can finally do that now."

That's some fierce trolling from Nando.


----------



## CGS

Silent Alarm said:


> Ouch. That picture must hurt 'Pool fans. John Terry hugging Torres after a goal? Ugh, I'm a United fan and even I feel a little queasy at the thought of that.


:bh:

Shame he's gone but in all fairness its head or heart clearly wasn't at Liverpool anymore even when he kept talking about how much it was.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

"And this is Kenny, our newest resident at Silver Pines retirement home"


----------



## reDREDD

So much for us lacking in attacking creativity and defence :lmao


----------



## Jordo




----------



## Joel

> In a series of texts as the clubs did the deal, he told fanzine editor Steve Wraith: “They have kind of said we don’t want u, but want me to say I wanna go. And I said I don’t wanna go.”
> 
> Asked what was going on, Carroll replied: “I don’t know mate. Gutted tho. They said they wanted the money. Gutted to be leaving my home club but I was practically told to go. Don’t want to leave. That’s why I signed five-year deal.”


http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...wcastle-against-his-wishes-article687095.html

Kinda sad if true.


----------



## Victarion

Considering how Newcastle is run as a club at the moment, well yeah.


----------



## Silent Alarm

So, Liverpool sell a player who didn't want to play for them and then buy a player who didn't want to move? :hmm:


----------



## nate_h

And to add to it all, Newcastle have gone and added the biggest dickhead to their squad - Stephen Ireland. Happy we got rid.


----------



## nate_h

Andy Carroll medical pictures - why the fuck are they concentrating on his hands :lmao :lmao


http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/andy-carroll-the-first-photos


----------



## Joel

Ancelotti: You've put the wrong kit on again, lads.​


----------



## Magsimus

Bullshit.

He signed a 5 year contract here at the start of the season, if he didn't want to leave the club then there was nothing Ashley or anyone else could have done. He's just trying to save face.


----------



## Joel

^ Because football is as black and white (no pun intended) as that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nice to see Mike Ashley's plan worked.


----------



## Magsimus

Can't blame Ashley for accepting the money, it's probably double what he's worth. But unless Carroll had a gun to his head he obviously didn't have to sign.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Not really surprised by Torres leaving. Can't say I dislike the guy for it either. He clearly hasn't been happy at the club for some time now, so it was the right thing to do to let him go. Hopefully Suarez and Carrol can gel well now up front.

Did the Charlie Adam deal actually go through?

edit - Mags, would you want to stay at a club when they've said they'd rather have the money than you? If they have said that, you can't blame Carrol for leaving.


----------



## Liam Miller

I think he's staying and LOL diouf to rangers, omg is he going to be hated even more so than he was here.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Speaking of Benayoun when the fuck is that guy coming back? That Joe Cole/Benayoun switch has been bad for both clubs, but I'm sure as soon as he returns our squad strength will get better than it looks now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Diouf going is a good thing. Hopefully I never have to see that prick in my life again.


----------



## Liam Miller

I can imagine how much he will wind celtic fans up


----------



## Mikey Damage

Diouf blows. Should have moved to Siberia or something of that ilk.


----------



## Kiz

lol at the prices.

dzeko is an absolute bargain.

torres isn't a 50 mil striker either.


----------



## Renegade™

lol Diouf.

I know it's late but :lmao @ 32m for Andy AVERAGE Carroll. If he wasn't English, he would've gone for 10-15m.


----------



## united_07

Kiz said:


> lol at the prices.
> 
> dzeko is an absolute bargain.
> 
> torres isn't a 50 mil striker either.


i wouldnt say £27m is a bargain, £7 for hernandez and he has the same amount of goals as carrol and bent, thats a bargain


----------



## Von Doom

Strikers that cost more than Andy Carroll:

Fernando Torres and Zlatan Ibrahimovic.

They could, theoretically have got anyone better for £35m.


----------



## EGame

Mesut Ozil+Sami Khedira+Van Der Vaart+Javier Hernandez = Andy Carroll

Mind = annihilated.


----------



## Hajduk1911

ridiculous transfer fees today...I will be the first to admit I am anti-England but there is no way Carroll would be worth 30+ million is he wasn't English. He had a good half season at Newcastle but you realize he is more expensive than guys like David Villa

Desperation signing for Liverpool


----------



## Joel

Kiz said:


> lol at the prices.
> 
> dzeko is an absolute bargain.
> 
> torres isn't a 50 mil striker either.


Before the he went under the knife (at the end of last season) he was very close to that price if not more.

It's a huge risk. But he's 27 (in March) and world class, so if he can be the player we all know he can, then it'll pay off easily.


----------



## Rush

we overpaid for Carroll but he's 22, he's pretty good, he's English and we also have Suarez. Pity we didn't get Charlie Adam as well.


----------



## nate_h

I can't believe the price Blackpool wanted for Charlie Adam was 7m (harry redknapp confirmed that was the offer they had accepted for him on talksport). Everyone thought it was 10+. I'm sure Liverpool would of bid at least 10m for him.

I would of taken him for 7m.


----------



## Kiz

it was so high because he's worth that much to blackpool. he's their leader, their inspiration and all that much. he'll most likely go in the summer.


----------



## nate_h

I know that. I'm saying I can't believe it's that low.


----------



## CGS

nate_h said:


> I can't believe the price Blackpool wanted for Charlie Adam was 7m (harry redknapp confirmed that was the offer they had accepted for him on talksport). Everyone thought it was 10+. I'm sure Liverpool would of bid at least 10m for him.
> 
> I would of taken him for 7m.


Wait what? So Blackpool were demanding 10m+ from us but accepted a bid for less from Spurs? 

fpalm


----------



## Rush

they thought they could get more money out of us obviously.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Well, when they saw what you paid for Carroll they probably thought: "Lets take these idiots to the cleaners" .

Anyway, big match tonight against Villa. We're at home so we should do the business. Hernandez deserves a start. Arsenal vs Everton & Sunderland vs Chelsea, hopefully there will be some dropped points there.


----------



## reDREDD

Dropped points nothing, confidence is back. We'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## Destiny

I couldn't believe we signed Carroll for 35mil to start with but its understandable in a way. We sold Torres, needed a replacement right away and we got Carroll. We obviously didn't want him for 35mil but it was last few hours of the transfer window.

I think he'll do well. Like the fact that he's young.


----------



## BkB Hulk

You were confident last time you went into a match against Sunderland in the prem iirc. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

Not really, back then we pretty much knew we were going somewhere not good.

But this is different. Sunderland are good but i believe we can beat them.

Bkb Headliner?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Can't believe Sky Sports some times all of the other three games on tonight are more appealing than Wigan vs. West Brom.


----------



## Renegade™

Anyone who even tries to say Carroll's worth 35m needs their head examined. He's a 10-15m player TOPS, I doubt he'll even be a guaranteed starter. The Urugyuan cunt will be tho.

Speaking of those Uru's, what the fuck is wrong with Harry Redknapp? Bidding for a 32 year old striker who is awesome in La Liga but was pretty sloppy in 2 and 1/2 years at Utd? And even bothering to attempt to sign 34 year old Phil Neville when he's got Hutton who's playing well, Corluka as backup and Kaboul can play RB as can the youngsters Naughton and Walker, the fuck is wrong with him? LET'S SELL KEANE AND KEEP CROUCH FOR TEH LULZ.


----------



## reDREDD

Harry must have some fetish for Crouch honestly.


----------



## Razor King

It's good to be an Arsenal fan, sometimes... At least, there is no transfer talk. 

Drogba and Torres... It's really ON now.


----------



## CGS

Thats unless Drogba loses form and Torres gets injured on his debut through a unfortunate accident

:side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

nice matches today. Too bad Michael Bradley cannot debut tonight vs Man United. Man United struggle with Yanks. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

Andy Carroll: "It's just a great feeling. Liverpool is a massive club and it's nice to be wanted by a club like this, never mind turning up and being here with everyone around.

"When I knew it was real and that there was a chance for me to come here I knew it was a great opportunity and I had to take it.

"It's a great feeling. The No.9 is a big number and the one I wanted. To get it at Liverpool is a great feeling.

"I want to go out there and play the football that has brought me here. I want to score goals, set up goals and carry on playing football

"Working with Kenny Dalglish is really exciting. He's a great man, a great manager and I'm looking forward to getting started. He has told me to settle myself in, get fit and get ready to start playing.

"I have spoken to Kevin Nolan. He is over the moon, really delighted for me. He said it's a big chance for me to go out there and show what I can do with Liverpool, and that's what I'm going to do.

"Liverpool is a big club which is going places and this is a chance to show what I can do. What I did at Newcastle has got me here and now I have to carry it on with Liverpool.

But I thought you were forced out Andy?


----------



## CGS

He probably was forced out. Fair enough no one can force you to put pen to paper but in all honesty why would you want to stay at a club which basically said "your going because we want the money". I mean you can talk about loyalty but it works both ways tbh.


----------



## dR1

Magsimus said:


> Andy Carroll: "It's just a great feeling. Liverpool is a massive club and it's nice to be wanted by a club like this, never mind turning up and being here with everyone around.
> 
> "When I knew it was real and that there was a chance for me to come here I knew it was a great opportunity and I had to take it.
> 
> "It's a great feeling. The No.9 is a big number and the one I wanted. To get it at Liverpool is a great feeling.
> 
> "I want to go out there and play the football that has brought me here. I want to score goals, set up goals and carry on playing football
> 
> "Working with Kenny Dalglish is really exciting. He's a great man, a great manager and I'm looking forward to getting started. He has told me to settle myself in, get fit and get ready to start playing.
> 
> "I have spoken to Kevin Nolan. He is over the moon, really delighted for me. He said it's a big chance for me to go out there and show what I can do with Liverpool, and that's what I'm going to do.
> 
> "Liverpool is a big club which is going places and this is a chance to show what I can do. What I did at Newcastle has got me here and now I have to carry it on with Liverpool.
> 
> But I thought you were forced out Andy?


So basically you want him to come out and say "I was forced, Liverpool are a nothing team really, I'm here because Newcastle wanted money and thats it."?

It's no different to Rooney going to Everton really, their hometown isn't good enough for them, they didn't WANT to leave, but well kind of had too, in this day and age, Le Tessier loyalty isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## The Monster

MUFC Starting 11 to face Aston Villa tonight:

VDS 
O'Shea Rio/Vidic Evra
Nani Fletch/Carrick Giggs 
Rooney/Berba

4-4-2, Bench: Lindegaard, Owen, Chicharito, Scholes, Ando, Fabio & Smalling. Rafael still out due to the concussion he got at Blackpool 6 days ago.

I marked this down last month as a very vital day in race for European spots & UCL spots & of course title race for teams at top end of table, Arsenal are at home to Everton & Chelsea travel to Sunderland away then tomorrow Man City travel away to Birmingham while Spurs go to EWood Park to face Blackburn on a ground which I don’t think have all that impressive record on in recent years (Could be wrong there though)

Well also keep eye on SAFC/Chelsea & Arsenal/EFC games to see how Rodwell (who starts) does for Everton & Henderson (who also starts) does for Sunderland tonight.


----------



## Joel

Magsimus, you're so gullible it is scary.

I wouldn't hesitate in killing Bosingwa and Mikel. Alex needs to get fit or Luiz needs to settle in straight away so that Branni can move back to RB and Bosingwa can return to the damn bench. He's making me wonder if Ferreira was really _that_ bad afterall!

Mikel... Man Utd must lol everyday.


----------



## Foreshadowed

After their long run of poor first half performances in a competitive football match, I can say United were great there. Villa did well in the possession and their control in midfield but they just haven't been that creative in the finish. Villa have been solid but United have been better.

Rooney looks to be back with 2 goals and the first one was a thing of beauty. Great vision and range from VDS to spot Rooney's run who took one touch to control the ball and then smashed it in on the volley. Fantastic first goal by Rooney. The second was nicely set up by Nani who has been hit and miss in this first half. However, Nani's run up the wing, his skill to keep the ball and then the cross was spot on and again a good finish by Rooney.

United have been keeping pressure on Villa when they have the ball, pushing them back, which is a wise strategy. Our passing has been crisp and we've had some good chances. Hopefully United keep that up in the second half.


----------



## Magsimus

Joel said:


> Magsimus, you're so gullible it is scary.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate in killing Bosingwa and Mikel. Alex needs to get fit or Luiz needs to settle in straight away so that Branni can move back to RB and Bosingwa can return to the damn bench. He's making me wonder if Ferreira was really _that_ bad afterall!
> 
> Mikel... Man Utd must lol everyday.


Enlighten me.

Liverpool fans burn Torres shirts and I'm supposed to not care when Carroll does exactly the same but to his hometown club?


----------



## Victarion

4-2. Anelka finding form as we sign Torres, lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Arsenal 2:1 Fuckin' referee.


----------



## Joel

Magsimus said:


> Enlighten me.
> 
> Liverpool fans burn Torres shirts and I'm supposed to not care when Carroll does exactly the same but to his hometown club?


He gives an interview to Liverpool cameras and you expect him to cry about not wanting to leave. Yeah, that is going to endear him to his new club.



Lostfap said:


> 4-2. Anelka finding form as we sign Torres, lol.


He's a fraud. The guy now decides to turn it on when he sees a £50m striker come through the door. We could have used half of that performance a few months ago.


----------



## Mikey Damage

could have been a disaster. luckily, arsenal's class came through. 

if only villa or sunderland could have been helpful.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Man United 3-1 Aston Villa FT.
Rooney back in the goals and 3 points, s'all good.
Could have been a lot better had Everton held on :side:.
Chelsea? Liverpool will batter them on Sunday so I don't care. (Oh yes, you read that correctly.)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

If Bradley played today, Man United would have lost 3-1. 

Didn't watch the game but I'm glad we got another victory. No doubt the gay flunk is over, and now thinks are hopefully gonna get better with Luiz and Torres in.

And o hey Anelka, so you do know how to score huh?


----------



## united_07

good performance from united, could of had more goals, rooney unlucky not to get his hattrick with the long range volley. Really dont like seeing john o'shea at right back, hopefully rafael is back at the weekend.


----------



## The Monster

Edit -


united_07 said:


> good performance from united, could of had more goals, rooney unlucky not to get his hattrick with the long range volley. Really dont like seeing john o'shea at right back, *hopefully rafael is back at the weekend.*


Would be nice but believe when you have a serious concussion it take at least 2 weeks before you given clearance to go straight back into a game, so prob wont see Rafael till Manchester Derby & see O'Shea at RB against Wolves again this weekend, though I would rather Rafael was there instead of O’Shea as well.

SAF does the trick again, before game says Rooney all round game been great & that goals will come but gives *him* an indirect little nudge & says Rooney target for the rest season of the season is to get to 10 goals = Rooney Reaction, really sure Rooney was really impressed with that comment & feels he could lot better then just 10 goals, lovely stuff, Rooney looks like got bit between teeth now.

Carrick is so important to us, we look so much more reassured in CM when there, his starting to ever so slowly get his form back bit by bit, started with Fletch alongside him in CM & was working & Fletch was doing well but had to go off as got blood in eyes which causing him not to see all that well so Ando came on for him 

Giggs is still such a player each week I say how good he was/is, passing, movement, crossing, dribbling, his got the lot, him & Evra down left wing there know how & experience along with passing/movement got better of Kyle Walker at RB his young man on loan from Spurs, got big future but didn’t know how to handle both of them down left flank (what will say is Evra now starting to get in some form again, starting to bomb on a bit more & seems more up for it then has done before season started)

Nani is such a huge player for us now, his got end product sorted out, his now knitting in the finer points to game about when to pass, when to cross & fullbacks are unsure how to handle him they show him inside his so good on left & gets closer to goal which always a danger or show down right & whips in really dangerous crosses. 

I do laugh when Berbatov was accused of not caring, whenever his doesn’t score or make right pass his so annoyed at himself & wants to do better next time & next time & getting into great positions to score goals more & more now, if form continues wouldn’t be shocked to hit 30 plus goals in all comps this season.

Actually was even game but at final 3rd which told, we get chance we score, & when Villa scored we kicked up a gear then Vidic scores our third, which im almost certain ive never seen Vidic do, what a clean strike that was, Fridel doesn’t even move in goal, if wasn’t a net there the ball still be going.

Our 1st goal was simple goal in that long ball but its VDS vision to see Rooney run & pin point & Rooney touch is superb to take the ball out the air then hits it straight into corner then his 2nd goal was more about Nani wing play more then Rooney, Nani flicks ball back & then looks up & Rooney peals away from Collins to find half a yard then Nani cross is awesome it in behind Collins who cant reach it & to far in front of Fridel who cant come for it & Rooney there & icing on cake is low left footed volley straight back across goal into corner of net.

Think it’s impressive that were starting to get players back & players hitting some form just when we need them to the most, still have Park to return & Valencia as well. Looking forward our next 2 league games are Wolves away then Manchester Derby when face Man City at OT, im starting to wonder as that come comes closer if were line up 4-3-3 or go 4-4-2, though have think over that next week as matches draws closer.

Anyway good performance by team tonight, did well, won it 3-1, my MotM is tie between Nani, Giggs & Rooney couldn’t give to 1 over the other, were still unbeaten as well & still 5 points clear at the top of the league table & starting to kick on bit by bit as each game goes by, still cant see us going unbeaten all season but fantastic achievement to go this far without losing in league so far also quick note our home record this season is rather good, ratio of 3 goals a game at OT & not lost there only drawn 1 game & won the other 12, only 6 more home league games to go as well.

Which for anyone wondering are against (In no order) Chelsea, Man City, Fulham, Blackpool, Everton & Bolton. So whilst still bit to go anybody wanting to get something off us at home this season will be in for tough task. 

& cos im not fella heres are away games left in league for us (again in no order) Wolves, Chelsea, Liverpool, Wigan, Newcastle, Arsenal, West Ham & Blackburn

Nothing won at start of February but there are signs were starting to get momentum going & still doing well in league, got 5th round FA Cup tie to go & the Champions League starts back up again for us in 3 weeks time, so were still in all 3 major competitions we doing well in 2 up & running atm, & were starting to kick on, hopefully we just continue this good form from here on out.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Vidic's goal was unstoppable. Such a beautiful goal from the defender. He was once again solid for United tonight.

I really can't wait for Rafel to return. O'Shea did do some pretty decent things for us in the second half but again, he comes across very untrustworthy as a Right Back. He just kept leaving open areas for Villa to attack us in and was slow to react at times. His form has gone way downhill.

Rooney was sharp today and that volley towards the end was superb. A shame he didn't complete his hattrick. Other key players were Giggs and Nani who both did well, especially Giggs. His runs and passes were spot on. Nani had a much better second half also, with some terrific runs on the right wing. Also, in regards to Berbatov, he could have easily scored a goal today but overall, he was brilliant with some of his runs and his control of the ball to get past the Villa defence.

Great stuff from United tonight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Anybody know a good site to watch Premier League highlights? Youtube fucking sucks, because they keep putting those fake replays up. And also I can't find them on the official site either.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Rockhead said:


> Anybody know a good site to watch Premier League highlights? Youtube fucking sucks, because they keep putting those fake replays up. And also I can't find them on the official site either.


I usually use www.101greatgoals.com


----------



## Captain - Charisma

94 minutes on the clock, Norwich City drawing with Millwall 1-1, at this rate they are dropping from second to fourth in the league, but what's this, Henri Lansbury steps up with the last kick of the game to send city fans crazy by scoring the winner, still in second, Prem League here we come.


----------



## reDREDD

All star performance from the whole team. Especially Lampard who went berzerk attacking the goal. Drogba hasnt found his killer instinct yet but it will happen soon enough.

We're back to our usual self and Luiz and Torres arent even here yet, i think we just might be able to salvage the season.


----------



## Renegade™

Luiz ain't doing shit this season, Alex and Terry will still be the first choice CB's, sure he'll play when Alex is recovering (maybe) but Ivanovic is better. He may get more chances next season but Ivanovic is a natural CB too so I dunno. He's definitely one for the future once BIG MAN gets too old (could be after next season anyways at this rate 8*D)


----------



## Joel

Renegade™ said:


> Luiz ain't doing shit this season, Alex and Terry will still be the first choice CB's, sure he'll play when Alex is recovering (maybe) but Ivanovic is better. He may get more chances next season but Ivanovic is a natural CB too so I dunno. He's definitely one for the future once BIG MAN gets too old (could be after next season anyways at this rate 8*D)


Thing is, Alex seems like he is injured for 75% of the season. And a few weeks ago, I heard he is still two months away, so I think that Luiz will get a lot of play.

I love Branni (Ivanovic) at CB, but our recognized RB's are so untrustworthy, that we need Luiz to hit the floor running, so that Branni can move back to RB where he was so solid last season.

We need to be looking at van der Wiel in the summer.


----------



## reDREDD

How many world class years do you think Torres has in him?


----------



## BkB Hulk

None. We used him up and spat him out. SUAREZ is where it's at now. :side:


----------



## Joel

I'd say 4, but he gets injured quite a bit now, so maybe 2-3.

I just can't wait until Sunday. He should get a HBK WrestleMania 12 entrance.

inb4someonementionsowenhart :side:


----------



## CGS

Well he's 26 now so yeah around 4 years depending on how much he gets injured and he does get injured quite a lot. If he stays healthy then god help us all, Him & Drogba will rip apart every team.


----------



## Rush

BkB Headliner said:


> None. We used him up and spat him out. SUAREZ is where it's at now. :side:


SUAREZ, what a player.

chuckled at a few of the songs floating around atm

His armband said he was a red - SUAREZ SUAREZ
You'll never walk alone it said - SUAREZ SUAREZ
He got it off some cunt from Spain 
tall and blonde, forgot his name
LUIS SUAREZ, the champ from Uruguay.

We always knew he was a red, Carroll, Carroll
He's got a dirty greasy head, Carroll, Carroll,
He beats up birds, he burns his house,
But we don't care, thats fucking scouse,
ANDY CARROLL LIVERPOOLS NUMBER 9!

His hamstrings are as good as dead, Torres Torres
He has no pace and past his best, Torres, Torres
They bought the lad who has no shame and 50 million we were to gain
Fernando Torres a poor mans Luis Suarez


----------



## reDREDD

Remarkable how opinions can change just from a few transfers.

Like a week ago, i was relatively sure Torres was a gay. Now he's world class and we cant ignore his girth.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao. When he's at Liverpool he's the best striker in the world, now he's gone everything changes. Ficklepool 8*D


----------



## Rush

i know eh. i thought he was a stand up bloke but now that i look at him he's half a boy, he's half a girl. In fact he looks just like a transvestite. Probably wears a frock and loves the cock as well. remarkable.

^^^ only have eyes for SUAREZ (and Carroll) :side:


----------



## Magsimus

Carroll is a pathetic excuse for a human being.

SHOLA is the man, leading the line tonight at Fulham. I'd be very happy with a draw.


----------



## Renegade™

tbf he's always been a ladyboy, Pool fans just didn't want to admit it


----------



## TIP Punk

redeadening said:


> Remarkable how opinions can change just from a few transfers.
> 
> Like a week ago, i was relatively sure Torres was a gay. Now he's world class and we cant ignore his girth.


He is a Gay



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao. When he's at Liverpool he's the best striker in the world, now he's gone everything changes. Ficklepool 8*D


Indeed



Magsimus said:


> Carroll is a pathetic excuse for a human being.
> 
> SHOLA is the man, leading the line tonight at Fulham. I'd be very happy with a draw.


 A Mag, lets not be spitefull, Carroll is a beast!

Ngog , Ameobi ha


----------



## Magsimus

TheIrishProdigy™;9300942 said:


> He is a Gay
> 
> A Mag, lets not be spitefull, Carroll is a beast!
> 
> Ngog , Ameobi ha


8*D

Torres >>> Carroll

Don't mean to judge or anything but I doubt the majority of Liverpool fans have seen Carroll play consistently. Half a season in the prem and they've paid about double what he's worth :hmm:


----------



## Renegade™

More than double what Carroll's worth. I personally wouldn't pay a cent over 10m for him. Another average player who gets the tradition HE'S ENGLISH, HYPE HIM AS WORLD CLASS treatment.


----------



## Joel

I honestly think Carroll is more than just average, but he's no where near £35m. 

Liverpool just went into panic station, wanted a replacement quickly, knew they were getting a big sum from us and decided to just go for it.

But then again, they could have just told Torres to wait until the summer.

Anderlecht say that we tried for Lukaku but they want to keep him for 2 more seasons. They say his price is €30m. Still want him to replace Drogba, but I can't see us spending big on a striker anytime soon.


----------



## Vader

Carroll isn't average but the fee is way more than his actual worth, I'd not go over 15 million for him. On current form I'd not have paid 50 million for Torres either. I'm probably going to be the only one who isn't arsed about Drogba/Torres as a combo. I probably should be but neither have hit all cylinders and whilst neither has Rooney, he's been a big team player - whereas both of them have been very absent. Plus, Drogba's what, 33? Not long left.


----------



## dR1

On his 08/09 "form", no one should of paid £80m for Ronaldo.....but you don't pay based on form, especially when their heads have already been turned over a year earlier. Torres isn't a mid-table player, he didn't want to be there, they practically forced him to stay in the summer.

Gerrard must be depressed though, 3 of the 5 world class talents around from their 08/09 season when they were easily the best team in the league(lolRafa messing that one up) now gone, and now he can't demand it because he'll look like a monster prick despite being one of the most loyal guys in Football. He deserves a couple of season with a title contender somewhere, but hes not getting it.


----------



## Joel

@ RatedR13 Kinda agree. They both need to prove themselves. But it does look daunting on paper.

Oh and I see Rush's Liverpool songs and raise him some great Chelsea songs;

He's now a blue he was a red – Torres! Torres!
He's left The Kop to join The Shed – Torres! Torres!
He used to go out on the rob,
But now he's got a proper job
Fernando Torres – Chelsea's number nine!

They thought he'd always be a red – Torres! Torres!
You'll never walk alone he said - Torres! Torres!
They bought the lad from sunny Spain,
He scored a few then grew a brain
Fernando Torres – Chelsea's number nine!


----------



## Vader

Ronaldo was pretty great that season tbh, only REALLY poor game was the game vs. Barca where he should really have just not bothered turning up. Given Zidane went for 50, I'd be hard pressed to find any justification in paying anything more than that for anyone, seeing as I see him as the best player since Maradona.


----------



## Joel

RatedR13 said:


> Ronaldo was pretty great that season tbh, only REALLY poor game was the game vs. Barca where he should really have just not bothered turning up. Given Zidane went for 50, I'd be hard pressed to find any justification in paying anything more than that for anyone, seeing as I see him as the best player since Maradona.


Your whole team shouldn't have bothered turning up.

And Zidane left in a completely different era. You can't compare those times to now.


----------



## dR1

I love the "they've hit 30, they are near the end" stuff you always get now. Football has finally started to catch up with American sports with their fitness and conditioning, 30 is mid career now, these guys can go at the top level until their mid-30's easily now as long as they are rotated well enough. Giggs, Nesta, Makelele all continue to play extremely well despite injuries in their careers..

If Lance Armstrong can come 4th in the tour de france at nearly 40, you can bet you house that footballers can continue to play at a top level in their mid to late 30's now.


----------



## dR1

RatedR13 said:


> Ronaldo was pretty great that season tbh, only REALLY poor game was the game vs. Barca where he should really have just not bothered turning up. Given Zidane went for 50, I'd be hard pressed to find any justification in paying anything more than that for anyone, seeing as I see him as the best player since Maradona.


That's weird, because he was the only guy who remotely looked threatening in the Barca game for United...he had many many worse games where he was a sulky bitch, and just strolled around. Just like Torres this year, his mind was clearly elsewhere and he didn't really want to get injured.


----------



## Vader

Realistically the prices should have gone down based off the money issues surrounding, well, everywhere but I suppose the fact that more money is involved in football than almost anything else makes everything inflated. Still, this new thing that UEFA are bringing in should calm down some transfer fees.

It also depends on the player, if they are able to go on or not and how willing they are to change their game. Someone who relied on pace would have to adapt and the risk of injury increases (usually) as age increases. It's not impossible, but it is also pretty much fact that they aren't as good when they get older - a peak age is usually 28-32 for outfield players, although that again is depending on a few factors. 

Basically, I'd be surprised if Drogba scores 20 Premiership goals in a season at any point in his remaining career.


----------



## CGS

Gary Neville just announced his retirement from football.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's for the best, he hasn't been near his top form in a long while. Still a legend though.
I'd love to see him on Sky winding up Phil Thompson!


----------



## Joel

Was very good in his prime. England still hasn't replaced him. But a dickhead for sure.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QubF5Afcuek

One of my fav memories of Gary!!


----------



## united_07

legend, unlucky his last few appearances have been so poor


----------



## Vader

He'll never be as bad as he was against Vasco da Gama in the World Club Cup about 10 years ago, Romario and Edmundo destroying him. Great United servant though - Fergie's boys are almost gone, only Scholes and Giggs are left from that period. Good to see Rafael is stepping up nicely though, a reckless, mouthy bastard who isn't scared of a tackle.


----------



## TIP Punk

MEIRELES!!!!!!!!!

John Motson's Voice!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Keane scores on his debut, good for him. Duffer has scored as well which is nice to see after because the Newcastle fans have been giving him stick.
Hope Birmingham hold out.
Suarez scores in the mid-table scrap between Liverpool vs Stoke.:side:.


----------



## united_07

cant see how they can give that to suarez, should be an own goal for the stoke defender, clearly he put it in the net


----------



## CGS

Own goal or Not It would be very harsh not to give it to Suarez on his debut. 

Fernando who? C'mon Liverpool


----------



## Silent Alarm

Birmingham hold out, City drop points, good stuff.
On SSN, they say it'll probably be given as an O.G. Suarez, what a flop :side:.


----------



## Nige™

Chain Gang solider said:


> Own goal or Not It would be very harsh not to give it to Suarez on his debut.


Imagine that in the rulebook. If it's a contentious goal but it's his debut, give it him. Kisses!

Well done Birmingham! Have that Citeh!

STURRIDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rush

2-0 good result. SUAREZ.


----------



## Destiny

Suarezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz! BANG! Great win!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool 9 points off fourth, beat Chelsea on Sunday and a Champions League place is reachable.

Kinda.



Maybe.



Unlikely.









No chance.


----------



## Rush

hey. it could happen :side:


----------



## TIP Punk

I think we could go unbeaten rest of season


----------



## bellywolves

We're doomed, losing once more late in the game, bye bye Premier League, its been a good two years while it lasted.


----------



## TIP Punk

Feel for Mick, such a nice guy and legend


----------



## Vader

TheIrishProdigy™;9302149 said:


> I think we could go unbeaten rest of season


haha can't see it myself, two signings won't make you unbeatable. Definitely picked it up lately but you'll be beaten a few more times. Don't see United making it past all their away games against the big teams still unbeaten either, if they do it'll be pretty amazing.

EDIT: Cannot stand McCarthy, so Wolves going down is a preference. Wolves, Wigan, WBA would be perfect. Although I like Di Matteo, so unsure about West Brom... maybe Birmingham.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Suarez is a game-changer, and could carry the attack for spells. Win vs Chelsea, and things get very interesting.

But that defense needs to be consistent the rest of the way, or else forget it.


----------



## TIP Punk

RatedR13 said:


> haha can't see it myself, two signings won't make you unbeatable. Definitely picked it up lately but you'll be beaten a few more times. Don't see United making it past all their away games against the big teams still unbeaten either, if they do it'll be pretty amazing.
> 
> EDIT: Cannot stand McCarthy, so Wolves going down is a preference. Wolves, Wigan, WBA would be perfect. Although I like Di Matteo, so unsure about West Brom... maybe Birmingham.


Them 3 will go down, you're right but I wish those Balckpool nackers would go down instead of Wigan, Wigan have characters


----------



## Vader

Yeah, Liverpool's defence is fucking awful. I don't even know if I'm being biased against them when I saw there isn't one decent defender in their team, certainly none that would get into any of the higher placed teams.

I don't mind Blackpool, but Holloway - for all his hilarious rants - is also proving to be a massive pain in the arse. Demanding way too much for Adam as well as constantly sticking his nose into business that he has no right in commenting on (Rooney saga being one of them) and shouldn't even be bothered about. Very old fashioned in his views and doesn't seem to have gained a more modern view which is what sets him apart from bosses like Allardyce.


----------



## Destiny

lol

If we get a win againts Chelsea, than we have a great chance of making it. But as Mikey said, our defense has to be extremely focused for the rest of the season. We are more than capable when attacking.


----------



## Joel

If Liverpool beat us on Sunday, I'm not posting in here for the rest of the season. Champions League thread exclusive.



RatedR13 said:


> Yeah, Liverpool's defence is fucking awful. I don't even know if I'm being biased against them when I saw there isn't one decent defender in their team, certainly none that would get into any of the higher placed teams.
> 
> I don't mind Blackpool, but Holloway - for all his hilarious rants - is also proving to be a massive pain in the arse. Demanding way too much for Adam as well as constantly sticking his nose into business that he has no right in commenting on (*Rooney saga being one of them*) and shouldn't even be bothered about. Very old fashioned in his views and doesn't seem to have gained a more modern view which is what sets him apart from bosses like Allardyce.


Every manager was asked about that though. I see where you are coming from though. But I just find him funny, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Rush

^i'll just have to troll your user cp then :side:

we have to get points against Chelsea. should be a cracker.


----------



## CGS

Yeah Points against Chelsea is a must. How great would it be if Torres scored an own goal on the day :side:.


----------



## reDREDD

Cant wait to see Torres's ovation. If only this was at Anfield, now that would be funny


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Well done Man City...Proving ye are a big club again!:no:


----------



## Joel

Rush, you're making me love the Japanese even more :side:

I don't like Liverpool fans saying they *must* get points at Chelsea. Last season people would think that was a guaranteed loss. Just like Bolton saying they don't fear us last week. Loss of aura is rather sad


----------



## reDREDD

We have aura. We have TORRES~!


----------



## CGS

redeadening said:


> Cant wait to see Torres's ovation. If only this was at Anfield, now that would be funny


Kinda wished it was now, this whole situation has already made Sunday a HUGE game, having it at Anfield would only make this match more juicier.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Luis Suarez. What a PLAYER.

Redead, Joel and the rest of the Chelsea crew - shit is on now. :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

BkB Headliner said:


> Luis Suarez. What a PLAYER.
> 
> Redead, Joel and the rest of the Chelsea crew - shit is on now. :side:


Bitch your going down on Sunday to two Torres goals. If we lose, I'm gonna copy Joel and disappear from this thread too.


----------



## BkB Hulk

We've been losing all season and I still haven't disappeared from the thread. :side:


----------



## Rush

Joel said:


> Rush, you're making me love the Japanese even more :side:
> 
> I don't like Liverpool fans saying they *must* get points at Chelsea. Last season people would think that was a guaranteed loss. Just like Bolton saying they don't fear us last week. Loss of aura is rather sad


boo-urns. i stayed up all night to watch that match only to get my heart broken and watch us waste a bunch of chances to send Schwarzer and co out with some silverware.

could be worse. we could be saying we *shouldn't* drop points to you guys :side:



BkB Headliner said:


> Luis Suarez. What a PLAYER.
> 
> Redead, Joel and the rest of the Chelsea crew - shit is on now. :side:


SUAREZ

hell yeah.


----------



## Kenny

I'd have Meireles's babies, what a PLAYER. 

Good win today, 3 wins, 3 clean sheets.

Me, Sticksy and Bkb vs Joel, redeadening and Rockhead. rantasamania? 

Monday morning 3am guys (nick and james)


----------



## Kiz

who's rockstar


----------



## Kenny

edited, my mistake haha. really need some sleep sooner or later.


----------



## reDREDD

Rush said:


> boo-urns. i stayed up all night to watch that match only to get my heart broken and watch us waste a bunch of chances to send Schwarzer and co out with some silverware.
> 
> could be worse. we could be saying we *shouldn't* drop points to you guys :side:
> 
> 
> 
> SUAREZ
> 
> hell yeah.


Did you say boooo? Or, boo-urns?


----------



## Rush

King Kenny said:


> I'd have Meireles's babies, what a PLAYER.
> 
> Good win today, 3 wins, 3 clean sheets.
> 
> Me, Sticksy and Bkb vs Joel, redeadening and Rockhead. rantasamania?
> 
> Monday morning 3am guys (nick and james)


going to be hard for me to stay up and watch really. either i stay up and get 2-3 hours of sleep before work or sleep early on sunday after UFC and wake up for it. eh fuck it i'll be watching. also we got Destiny on the Pool side, they have Lostfap.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao Kenny thanks for finally telling me what HULK's name is


----------



## Kenny

You never knew? :O 

4 on 4 then? Interesting. Yeah I watch every match, sleep comes second.


----------



## Rush

normally it does but i'm just starting this work placement so i have to make a good impression.


----------



## Destiny

4 vs 4 it is! I start a summer course for uni on the monday morning, but im not missing this fixture for anything. Dont know why but my brain says a draw :$


----------



## TIP Punk

We won't lose though. You think any of them will under preform when they are desperate to get one over on El Gay, not a chance. Wonder what Gerrard's take is, He was good friends with Torres!


----------



## Kenny

1-0, Suarez to score.


----------



## Magsimus

Rofl at Duff somehow thinking he's a victim. Bailing on us at the first attempt after promising you'd stay, now suddenly loves Fulham :hmm:

Also SHOLA broken checkbone, down to 3 strikers.


----------



## TIP Punk

I saw that it was weird... 

What was the situation with Newcastle ? I didn't think it was bad terms... He isn't like that


----------



## reDREDD

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> We won't lose though. You think any of them will under preform when they are desperate to get one over on El Gay, not a chance. Wonder what Gerrard's take is, He was good friends with Torres!


It probably went something like this 

"Torres, GTFO now. Seriously, i decided to give these assholes the best years of my life and i still dont have my goddamn title! GET OUT WHILE YOU STILL CAN!"

Or something like that :side:


----------



## Renegade™

Stevie Me will receive the ball approximately 40 yards away from where Torres gets subbed on, and proceed to hit the ball in a hopeful manner and it'll end up smacking him right in the face.

Steven 40 YARDS OUT Gerrard.


----------



## Joel

Gerrard is my boy. That assist to Drogba last season was legendary. Couldn't have won the title without him.

Don't worry Australian Liverpool fans. Torres is a considerate guy. I'm sure he kill the game within the first 10 minutes so that you all can catch 40 winks 8*D

Unfortunately for you TIP, it's going to be evening time for you.

EL NINO DE AZUL!!!!!~!


----------



## Rush

Joel said:


> Don't worry Australian Liverpool fans. *Torres *is a considerate guy. I'm sure he kill the game within the first 10 minutes so that you all can catch 40 winks 8*D


who?


----------



## Destiny

Rush said:


> who?


Someone named El Nina from what i hear.

Will be interesting to see whether Luiz will play.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Who's this Torres chap? An inferior version of SUAREZ?


----------



## Magsimus

This Suarez guy shouldn't have scored, was a blatent own goal.

Arsenal on Saturday :sad: I'll be there to witness the carnage.


----------



## BkB Hulk

It's okay, he'll knock a few more back this week while Torres looks on and cries, thinking about what he could have been part of. Meanwhile Andy Carroll just laughs at him. :side:


----------



## Renegade™

Rush said:


> who?


THE GREATEST STRIKER IN THE WORLD.

Only when in Liverpool 8*D


----------



## Kiz

tevez and dzeko are the greatest strikers


----------



## reDREDD

No, it is Mario. Only messi is better.


----------



## Magsimus

BkB Headliner said:


> It's okay, he'll knock a few more back this week while Torres looks on and cries, thinking about what he could have been part of. Meanwhile Andy Carroll just laughs at him. :side:


The 8th most expensive player in history? :side:


----------



## TIP Punk

What you think of Stephen Ireland signing ?


----------



## Magsimus

Apparently he's not all there mentally, but was impressive for Man City before they wanted rid to make way for overpaid mercenaries. 
side He's injured at the minute but I'll have to judge when he gets on the pitch.

No idea what happened at Villa.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Magsimus said:


> *Apparently he's not all there mentally, *but was impressive for Man City before they wanted rid to make way for overpaid mercenaries.
> side He's injured at the minute but I'll have to judge when he gets on the pitch.
> 
> No idea what happened at Villa.


As someone who knows him since we were small and played against and with him at schoolboys level he isnt..But on his day he is one of the most creative CM in England!


----------



## TIP Punk

Who you play for ? I was Kevins..

Ireland is a great player but has no loyalty


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

King Kenny said:


> I'd have Meireles's babies, what a PLAYER.
> 
> Good win today, 3 wins, 3 clean sheets.
> 
> Me, Sticksy and Bkb vs Joel, redeadening and Rockhead. rantasamania?
> 
> Monday morning 3am guys (nick and james)


It's on. We are gonna wipe you scousers out. Just like this Sunday.

Kiz can be the ref since he's the sole loser supporting City here.


----------



## CGS

Gonna be nice not having Chelsea fans In here after Sunday


----------



## reDREDD

Its ok, i'll still be here to troll you guys.


----------



## Nige™

Anyone else have the feeling this game is going to be a complete anti-climax?


----------



## Kenny

^Kind of yes. But I hope not.


----------



## Renegade™

It's got 0-0 written all over it. Which suits Utd nicely 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

Goddamn united jaboronis. Somehow they both manage to suck and somehow survive every fucking time.


----------



## Von Doom

Everton have to win against Blackpool on Saturday, if we don't, I will start to genuinely fear relegation.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Renegade™ said:


> It's got 0-0 written all over it. Which suits Utd nicely 8*D


How can it be 0-0 when we have SUAREZ? :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Liverpool vs Chelsea are always shit matches. At least when I watch. Remember a 2 or 3 seasons ago, when they met like 6 times? And all the matches sucked? Probably more of the same
.
And I will be watching on Sunday. 

HuskyHarris, Everton could really use Landon Donovan right about now. He's pretty awesome.


----------



## TIP Punk

HuskyHarris said:


> Everton have to win against Blackpool on Saturday, if we don't, I will start to genuinely fear relegation.


Never go down !!



Mikey Damage said:


> Liverpool vs Chelsea are always shit matches. At least when I watch. Remember a 2 or 3 seasons ago, when they met like 6 times? And all the matches sucked? Probably more of the same.


.
And I will be watching on Sunday. 

The Champions League matches were class


----------



## nate_h

Unless Stephen Ireland is treated like a god at Newcastle, you're going to have a stroppy twat who goes missing for 90 minutes on 70k a week.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Missing for 90 minutes? Thats nothing. The prick has been missing for us since 2007 :side:. Baldy bollocks.


----------



## Rush

redeadening said:


> Its ok, i'll still be here to troll you guys.


back at you 8*D



Nige™ said:


> Anyone else have the feeling this game is going to be a complete anti-climax?


never an anti climax when you beat chelsea :side:


----------



## Destiny




----------



## Kiz

why do chelsea have the liverpool logo?


----------



## BkB Hulk

Kiz said:


> why do chelsea have the liverpool logo?


They're ashamed to wear the Chelsea logo because they know what's going to happen to them this weekend.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Chain Gang solider said:


> Gary Neville just announced his retirement from football.


I couldn't resist!


----------



## Magsimus

nate_h said:


> Unless Stephen Ireland is treated like a god at Newcastle, you're going to have a stroppy twat who goes missing for 90 minutes on 70k a week.


We have a wage cap so he'll be nowhere near that, and if there's a problem he can have a nice chat with Barton and Nolan


----------



## Destiny

BkB Headliner said:


> They're ashamed to wear the Chelsea logo because they know what's going to happen to them this weekend.


Yes. Exactly right! I swear I was drunk when I posted that image. Might just have to slap on a Chelsea logo.

Ireland has shown that he has very good ability, I think his style of play will suite Newcastle if given opportunity.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Just to break up the Liverpool love:








:side:


----------



## dR1

Liverpool sux bro. Should support Tranmere or something.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Who you play for ? I was Kevins..
> 
> Ireland is a great player but has no loyalty


Everton,Cobh & Cork City...


----------



## haribo

redeadening said:


> Goddamn united jaboronis. Somehow they both manage to suck and somehow survive every fucking time.


----------



## beefheart

Magsimus said:


> We have a wage cap so he'll be nowhere near that, and if there's a problem he can have a nice chat with Barton and Nolan


you have a wage cap? seriously?! isn't barton on like 100k/week?


----------



## Magsimus

No he's not on that much, and his contract was signed before it was introduced anyway.


----------



## nate_h

Well we aint paying any of his wages so he must be. Or he's done the unthinkable and accepted an even bigger wage decrease.


AND. Is it impossible to unwatch something?


----------



## nate_h

Oh and, Jean II Makoun was brilliant against Man Utd. I think we've picked up the bargain of January to be fair.

Hopefully we'll beat fulham and Michael Bradley can get his first match.


----------



## Kiz

put a tenner on liverpool to beat chelsea at 5.50, and 9 on blackpool to beat everton at 7.00

come on.


----------



## Destiny

Good luck. Blackpool is a tough one though considering they've lost 3 or 4 in a row. But stranger things have happened.

Ive got a multibet on Liverpool, Westham, Cagliari and Ath Bilbao.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Destiny said:


> Good luck. Blackpool is a tough one though considering they've lost 3 or 4 in a row. But stranger things have happened.
> 
> *Ive got a multibet on Liverpool, Westham, Cagliari and Ath Bilbao.*


Thats a slightly risky bet, Chelsea, Birmingham and Juve could win those first three, Athletic should beat Sporting though. How much does it pay?


----------



## Destiny

Yeah. It is risky. I put $5 and the return is $230.

Just as long Liverpool wins, I won't really care what the rest do.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

It is a good return for $5, good luck with it.


----------



## haribo

Kiz said:


> put a tenner on liverpool to beat chelsea at 5.50, and 9 on blackpool to beat everton at 7.00
> 
> come on.


Pissed your money away there like. :side:


----------



## Joel

Destiny said:


> Yeah. It is risky. I put $5 and the return is $230.
> 
> *Just as long Liverpool wins, I won't really care what the rest do.*


You gonna be disappointed there then :8*D:

It's destiny, Destiny. You can't stop it.


----------



## Von Doom

£2 on Villa, City, Arsenal, Spurs, Forest, Pompey, Leeds and Leicester

Potential winnings £130

Oh and I genuinely think that Blackpool might beat us today, gone are the days where I go to Goodison expecting a win, and more often than not witnessing one


----------



## Silent Alarm

Since we're all discussing our gambling habits: Put €2 on City, Man United, Spurs, Chelsea, Arsenal, Leeds, Ipswich/Sheff Utd draw, Brighton, Norwich, West Ham. Potential winnings: €396.

Chance of actually winning: 0%


----------



## united_07

would be good to see a Rooney-Hernandez partnership upfront today against wolves, as they havent played that often together


----------



## Kenny

:lmao at Stoke/Sunderland, seriously. Thrown away by Sunderland. Good for us though, we beat Chelsea, we go 6th.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

There is so little to enjoy when watching Stoke play.


----------



## dR1

Except prolly the most enjoyable game of the weekend, but otherwise, sure bro sure.


----------



## Renegade™

Stoke play some fucking ugly football, but it works for them at the end of the day, results are what counts.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Sorry if I offended you.

It was a terrible game in terrible conditions with terrible defending and scrappy goals. In my opinion of course.


----------



## dR1

Your wrongness does offend me agreed.


----------



## Kenny

dr1 is a troller, obv.

Arsenal score in the first minute.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

And the 3rd minute. Bloody hell Arse.

Spurs not hanging about either. How long do you reckon Spurs will hold on to VDV for?


----------



## JasonLives

LOL 0-3 after 10 minutes. This can get really ugly for Newcastle.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Bloody hell :lmao

Newcastle still haven't woken up at the back. This is ridiculous. Spurs with 2 peno's in first ten mins - I have too many streams open to keep track of all of this.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Pathetic from Newcastle.


----------



## Rush

Newcastle are garbage atm.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal & City have their points wrapped up.
We have to follow suit later. Christ, I hate evening kick-offs.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Hopefully we do the buiss now tonight.Id like to see a full strength team against Wolves later...A nice 5-0 romp will do nicely before the Manchester derby next Sat (which im going to and am extremly excited as ive been to loads of United games but people keep tellin me the derbys are special!)


----------



## Destiny

Diaby is BOSS!


----------



## BkB Hulk

Spurs really struggling to get a second against Bolton despite getting two penalties in the first six minutes.

The Chelsea lot will be happy to see Sturridge scored again for Bolton, even if it should have been saved by Gomes.


----------



## JasonLives

3-4! That was a one cheap penalty.

But damn is this a awesome game right now


----------



## Joel

Premier League has gone absolutely nuts this afternoon! Can't wait for Match of the Day now.

Yeah BkB, really happy for Sturrdige. But I don't trust my club with young talent, so I won't be surprised if he is sold soon.


----------



## JasonLives

HOLY SHIT!!!! 4-4

This is fucking amazing!


----------



## Nige™

4-4!!:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

4-4! SAME OLD ARSENAL!!! :lmao


----------



## The Monster

Edit - 4-4 At St James Park, Arsenal 4-0 up at HT & Diaby gets sent off then NUFC get 4 goals from out of nowhere, 5 mins of injury time to go as well.

Double Edit - Ended 4-4 as well, what a chance this is for us now, as we can maybe go 7 points clear at the top of the league now, . 

Manchester United Starting 11 vs Wolves: 

VDS 
Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra 
Nani Carrick Fletcher Giggs 
Rooney Berbatov

Subs: Kuz, Owen, Scholes, Hernandez, O'Shea, Ando & Evans. 

4-4-2 from looks of things with battling CM, I like that team got great balance & got 4 very attack minded player in the 2 wingers & 2 CF's if things get tricky in CM I think see SAF switch to a 4-3-3 with Rooney LW, Nani stays RW Berbs as lone CF & Giggs drops in to CM to help Fletch & Carrick.

Otherwise pretty strong looking team I have my doubts over this game & thought end in 1-1 draw however, I think hit form got players back & starting to get players back into form & doing well atm so go with a 3-1 win.

Scorers – 
1st Half – Berbs & Rooney 
2nd Half - Doyle & Nani.


----------



## CGS

Arsenal have failed miserably today. This is why they haven't won shit in like 5/6 years.


----------



## Jobbed_Out




----------



## Mikey Damage

FUCKING DISGRACE


----------



## KingKicks

Certainly looking forward to MOTD tonight.


----------



## Rush

What a fucking cracker. 4-4, yew.


----------



## TIP Punk

Fuckin hate Clint Dempsey coest me 140!!

Beckford, Sturridge and McCarthy prove how good they are again today!


----------



## Renegade™

Mikey Damage said:


> FUCKING DISGRACE














8*D

Incredible day of goals, must be up there with the highest match day goals total ever.


----------



## CGS

Man U have arguably been consistanly the worse team of the top 4 all season but by the looks of it will breeze to the title thanks to the other teams around them giving points like that away. I Hate to admit it but even at how bad they are playing Man u are the only team who deserve to win since they are the only ones playing as champions through winning while playing horribly.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Renegade™ said:


> 8*D
> 
> Incredible day of goals, must be up there with the highest match day goals total ever.


----------



## Destiny

Arsenal! Damn, now Scum united can extend their points.

:no:


----------



## Medo

*Hope we do good today, should accept the gift by Newcastle.*


----------



## Renegade™

Chain Gang solider said:


> Man U have arguably been consistanly the worse team of the top 4 all season but by the looks of it will breeze to the title thanks to the other teams around them giving points like that away. I Hate to admit it but even at how bad they are playing Man u are the only team who deserve to win since they are the only ones playing as champions through winning while playing horribly.


Da fuck? 

Sure, we've been far from our best, but I'll be damned if we've played worse than Man "3 HOLDING MIDS" City have this season, they've had some hilariously stale games. And Chelsea have been shite since November. Utd have been steady and occassionally unconvincing for sure, but we've not been the worst of the top 4 at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

To say United have been the worst team out of the top 4 is just a bit silly.
United haven't lost a game (yet) while Arsenal pissed away a 4-0 lead today, not to mention losing at home to promoted teams and Chelsea went through a patch where they only had 2 wins in 10/11 games. City have blown hot and cold all season.
So United, worst team out of the top 4? Nah.


----------



## Mikey Damage

yes, clearly United are playing the worst.

that's why they are comfortably ahead on the table.

:side:


----------



## The Monster

The Monster said:


> Edit - 4-4 At St James Park, Arsenal 4-0 up at HT & Diaby gets sent off then NUFC get 4 goals from out of nowhere, 5 mins of injury time to go as well.
> 
> Double Edit - Ended 4-4 as well, what a chance this is for us now, as we can maybe go 7 points clear at the top of the league now, .
> 
> Manchester United Starting 11 vs Wolves:
> 
> VDS
> Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra
> Nani Carrick Fletcher Giggs
> Rooney Berbatov
> 
> Subs: Kuz, Owen, Scholes, Hernandez, O'Shea, Ando & Evans.
> 
> 4-4-2 from looks of things with battling CM, I like that team got great balance & got 4 very attack minded player in the 2 wingers & 2 CF's if things get tricky in CM I think see SAF switch to a 4-3-3 with Rooney LW, Nani stays RW Berbs as lone CF & Giggs drops in to CM to help Fletch & Carrick.
> 
> Otherwise pretty strong looking team I have my doubts over this game & thought end in 1-1 draw however, I think hit form got players back & starting to get players back into form & doing well atm so go with a 3-1 win.
> 
> Scorers –
> 1st Half – Berbs & Rooney
> 2nd Half - Doyle & Nani.


Very Late change at Wolves to MUFC starting 11 team & Bench, Rio got injuryed during warm up & Evans has taken place in starting 11 & Smalling has taken Evans spot on Bench so team at Wolves now looks like this.

VDS 
Rafael EVANS Vidic Evra 
Nani Carrick Fletcher Giggs 
Rooney Berbatov

Subs: Kuz, Owen, Scholes, Hernandez, O'Shea, Ando & SMALLING.


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao

Just got back in, absolutely insane game and brilliant atmosphere at the end. Leon Best also had a goal disallowed that apparently wasn't offside. Got away with a point Arsenal 

Also, TIOTE!!!


----------



## Medo

Chain Gang solider said:


> *Man U have arguably been consistanly the worse team of the top 4 all season *but by the looks of it will breeze to the title thanks to the other teams around them giving points like that away. I Hate to admit it but even at how bad they are playing Man u are the only team who deserve to win since they are the only ones playing as champions through winning while playing horribly.


*What ?! are you serious man ?*


----------



## Renegade™

Fucks sake Rio and his injuries. Why can't Fergie give WESLEY BROWN a game? Wes > Evans > Oaf (Smalling).


----------



## CGS

Consistantly United have been the worse off the top four tbh. They've given away a silly amount of points despite not losing and even some of the games they have won have been through luck. Keep in mind despite not losing they have drawn 9 games so far this season. Most of which they should have won. They are sitting comfortably but really and truly should be sitting a hell of a lot more comfortable. 

Man City - Never were real contenders but still have been a bit more consistant than united at times

Chelsea - Started well but had a horrible patch coming towards the end of the year. Again Man U haven't been too impressive all season long really.

Arsenal - Most consistant team of the 4 but given away silly points at times.


----------



## united_07

Renegade™ said:


> Fucks sake Rio and his injuries. Why can't Fergie give WESLEY BROWN a game? Wes > Evans > Oaf (Smalling).


dont see how you could put evans ahead of smalling on current form, evans has been caught out numerous times, while smalling has played fairly well


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

People who are worried about United extending their lead. Have no fear, Chelsea will beat em 9-0 at Trafford and The Bridge. No worries.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yes, Arsenal are pretty consistent of losing points they shouldn't.

Newcastle (twice), West Brom, Sunderland, and Spurs.

:no:


----------



## Medo

*Nani *


----------



## Nige™

Chain Gang solider said:


> *Man U have arguably been consistanly the worse team of the top 4 all season* but by the looks of it will breeze to the title thanks to the other teams around them giving points like that away. I Hate to admit it but even at how bad they are playing Man u are the only team who deserve to win since they are the only ones playing as champions through winning while playing horribly.


:lmao

That's arguably the most idiotic post of the season. Only deluded Liverpool & City fans would say that. Oh wait!:shocked:

United have had some poor games to watch like Arsenal at home but City time wasting at Arsenal as early as they did was disgraceful.

Calling Man U consistently the worst team despite them actually being the most consistent in results is just so stupid and short-sighted.




Chain Gang solider said:


> Consistantly United have been the worse off the top four tbh. They've given away a silly amount of points despite not losing and even some of the games they have won have been through luck. *Keep in mind despite not losing they have drawn 9 games so far this season.* Most of which they should have won. They are sitting comfortably but really and truly should be sitting a hell of a lot more comfortable.


Keep in mind they've not lost one game, fought back to win games they had no right to and are top by a mile. Take off your LFC tinted glasses for a second.

God, this is why Liverpool fans get their reputation for being deluded idiots.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Man City - Never were real contenders but still have been a bit more consistant than united at times
> 
> Chelsea - Started well but had a horrible patch coming towards the end of the year. Again Man U haven't been too impressive all season long really.
> 
> Arsenal - Most consistant team of the 4 but given away silly points at times.


If those 3 teams have been more consistent than United, how come they're so far behind them? United have been the most consistent across the whole season, not whatever time-frame you're judging it on. That's why they're top ffs!fpalm


----------



## TIP Punk

Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> That's arguably the most idiotic post of the season.* Only deluded Liverpool & City fans would say that. Oh wait!:shocked:
> *
> 
> United have had some poor games to watch like Arsenal at home but City time wasting at Arsenal as early as they did was disgraceful.
> 
> Calling Man U consistently the worst team despite them actually being the most consistent in results is just so stupid and short-sighted.


I wouldn't even say it ha...

Arsenal have been better than United though. United have just got bundles of lucky late winners but they have been better than Chelsea and City and Liverpool


----------



## CGS

A lot of Man U's wins have come from argubaly luck and they've drawn way more games than they should have. How am I being deluded by saying that? I'll give them credit because they are literally the only team who deserve to win the league since they have shown the will of champions by winning through playing very unconvincely.

Edit 

Again Only reason I'm saying consistanly is because Chelsea & City especially had very good points in the season whereas I feel Man U haven't in a sense.


----------



## Medo

*Man, Wolves goals look the same all the time lol!*


----------



## Nige™

Chain Gang solider said:


> A lot of Man U's wins have come from *argubaly* luck and they've drawn way more games than they should have. How am I being deluded by saying that? I'll give them credit because they are literally the only team who deserve to win the league since they have shown the will of champions by winning through playing very unconvincely.


Arguably not. They fought like mad against Blackpool & Villa to come back from the dead. It's just calling them the most inconsistent of all the top four when they're unbeaten and top of the league. It defies logic, and the league table of course. Surely you can see that?


----------



## TIP Punk

Yes WOLVES!!

NIGE are you an ABU or what ?


----------



## CGS

Nige™ said:


> Arguably not. They fought like mad against Blackpool & Villa to come back from the dead. It's just calling them the most inconsistent of all the top four when they're unbeaten and top of the league. It defies logic, and the league table of course. Surely you can see that?


But you can still win or draw through playing bad which is what I feel Man U has done all season. Results wise they have been the best yes I can admit that. On field play however I think they have been consistantly worse off than the other teams. They have had good matches not saying they have played badly in every match or anything but quite a few matches they should have losed based on how they played but still won or drew. 

The way I see it if they had been playing a hell of a lot better than they have been then they could easily be 20+ points adrift rather than 5.


----------



## Overrated

the 2nd newcastle penalty was never one. when squillaci and kos play together we are so wank at the back.


----------



## Magsimus

^ Leon Best scored one that got wrongly disallowed (so the radio tells me), so it evens out.

Will have to see the replay.


----------



## Medo

*Wow United defence is a disgrace so far!*


----------



## Joel

Really wish I could get excited about this scoreline, but what is the point?

If it stays like this at 60mins, that damn Hernandez will come on and score and then they will get the winner a few minutes after that.


----------



## Foreshadowed

After an impressive start from United, they throw it away for the final 20 minutes of the first half. The defence was atrocious. We really need the team of Ferdinand and Vidic on the pitch, that may have made a difference for us.

We have been sloppy in our passing, Rooney is getting frustrated and our pressurising when not on the ball has been bad. It seems as soon as we finally do win the ball, we waste our chance. I have no idea why United have started playing the exact opposite to how they started the game. It isn't helping them.

You'd think seeing the scoreline to Newcastle/Arsenal that United would try their hardest to obtain the 3 points and be more motivated to get 7 points ahead. They don't appear that confident at the moment.

What a waste so far. Hopefully they make a few changes; bring Hernandez on at some point.


----------



## united_07

Really need to step it up, get the ball to nani as much as possible, he is getting past elokobi easily. I'd put scholes on for either carrick or fletcher, to get a bit of creativity in the centre of midfield. 
I dont know how Elokobi is still a premier league defender, i saw him playing week in week out in league 1 for a number of years, and he never looked good enough, and still doesnt.


----------



## Tomkin

The amount of shit you lot come out with is untrue. 90% of you know fuck all about football!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Looks like I laughed to soon at Arsenal, whoops.

School us all Tomkin, please. :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Didn't expect Wolves to win here, but good for them. United no longer undefeated in the Prem and its an opening for us to try and catch up tomorrow.

I didn't get to watch any of the games today unfortunately, but an overall good day of results.


----------



## [email protected]

WOLVES!


----------



## Joel

Well it's about time. Thank you Wolves.


----------



## TIP Punk

YYYEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobLoblaw™

This makes Arsenal's loss that much worse


----------



## Medo

*We deserved to lose today, Rooney should be substitited not Berba anyway not a good game for United at all.

But we still in the top so yea....*


----------



## Magsimus

Well there goes the invincibles. Nice one Wolves.


----------



## Vader

Awful result for United but nothing less than they deserved, been a few games like that where we've snatched it but that was always going to catch up to us at some point. Makes the game against We're Rich ******* FC an even more important one next week.

Good result for Stoke Rugby Club against Sunderland today too.


----------



## KingKicks

Didn't expect us to take advantage of the Arsenal draw as soon as I saw it.

Didn't deserve anything from the game, shame that we started well. Some of Giggs passes today were shocking.


----------



## Silent Alarm

We usually do that once or twice a season. When a rival slips up and we have a chance to capitalise we balls it up. A part of me expected it.

No doubt the tabloids will go with "UNITED IN CRISIS!" .
Roll on City.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Ugh. Effing Arsenal.


----------



## CGS

Man U actually lost a match? 

And the team who beat them were....wolves??? 

Whoever put money on Wolves to win must have got a nice little return.


----------



## The Monster

Didn’t deserve to win that game, Wolves rightly got the 3 points.

When Rio not with Vidic at CB we lose that calmness & solidness at the back, still cant handle set pieces this season, odd considering last season we didn’t let 1 goal in from a corner.

Think SAF got Shape, subs & Tactics wrong today, Fletch/Carrick just didn’t work in CM neither of them had decent game & couldn’t keep ball in that area & we paid for it, been saying for awhile that SAF needs to look into getting someone in CM who can keep & use ball as soon as he does that the better I will feel, passing was off today, lack of movements as well didn’t help, was game crying out for Hernandez to come on & for Rooney not for Berbatov, didn’t think made any sense, Nani was only real attacking threat, but was wasteful in final 3rd.

It was bad day but how you respond that counts when these things happen & can only do that in the next available league game which is vs Man City at OT next Saturday, SAF will need to have long think over what he should do this time after today result he cant afford team to have another slip up next week. Anyway I preview that game some time during the week but well done to Wolves, defended well & got the 3 points, so credit to them.


----------



## nate_h

Safe to say this is one of/if not the most amazing days of English football. Very bizarre


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao just watched Tiote's goal again and Harper does the People's elbow in the celebration!

If ya smelllllll what the Harp is cookin' :side:


----------



## united_07

Big game next weekend against city, i'd drop rooney, and put hernandez in the starting 11, it might give rooney a bit of an incentive to start bucking up his ideas.
Ferdinand has been ruled out for next week as well, id say put smalling in, instead of evans.


----------



## nate_h

Blackpool 5 losses in a row now is it? I think Hollowhead's doing a Rafa/Phil Brown

Halftimeonpitchgate/factgate. His handling of the Adam situation and insulting a few people along the way has led to a massive dip in form. Probably just coincidence but it happened to Brown and Rafa too. I think they might go down.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

The loss was always coming, at least it's out of the way and the record isn't hanging over our heads. Time to push on and move up a gear now.

One loss is pretty good so far, in a league where the reigning champions have what, 6?


----------



## Overrated

Long live The Invincibles. Often imitated, never bettered.


----------



## elo

I was so so close to skipping my first Wolves match of the season too with the 4:30am kick-off locally, ahhhhhh thank god I didn't


----------



## Nige™

nate_h said:


> Blackpool 5 losses in a row now is it? I think Hollowhead's doing a Rafa/Phil Brown
> 
> Halftimeonpitchgate/factgate. His handling of the Adam situation and insulting a few people along the way has led to a massive dip in form. Probably just coincidence but it happened to Brown and Rafa too. I think they might go down.


They're slipping but they're still fighting and scoring goals. They're problem is similar to ours in that they leave themselves open at the back with the football that they play. Where they weren't getting punished at Sunderland & Stoke, they are doing now. To score 3 at Everton and fight like they did today and to run United as close as they did, they're still showing the effort, belief and the ability to score goals. If they can keep that going, they stand a good chance, but they do need to tighten up, that's for sure.

The games they've had doesn't help, although admittedly the loss at home to Sunderland last week wasn't great. They were unlucky as Sunderland were when they met at the Stadium of Light over Christmas.


----------



## nate_h

Daily Mirror reporting Andy Carroll could be out for the rest of the season


----------



## Destiny

nate_h said:


> Daily Mirror reporting Andy Carroll could be out for the rest of the season


Do you have a link? Now that would be a big shame! 

Btw, about time Man U lost. Now looking forward to the big game tonight!


----------



## nate_h

Nah, someone a journo on twitter said it and its now been retweeted about 43943843849 times

*sunday mirror I mean, so it will be out tommorow


----------



## Destiny

Fair enough. Im hoping its not true. :$


----------



## Rush

Magsimus said:


> :lmao just watched Tiote's goal again and Harper does the People's elbow in the celebration!
> 
> If ya smelllllll what the Harp is cookin' :side:


yeah, said that in the chatbox last night. was brilliant :lmao



Chain Gang solider said:


> Again Only reason I'm saying consistanly is because Chelsea & City especially had very good points in the season whereas I feel Man U haven't in a sense.


fucks sake dude, you're talking about consistency and then using City and Chelsea only b/c "they had good points in the season" which means they haven't been consistant you daft fuck.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Wolves and Newcastle are two of my favourite teams in the prem. :side:


----------



## Von Doom

Everton reportedly on the verge of being bought, according to the man Kenwright charged with finding a buyer for the club.

Until signed, sealed and delivered though, I don't believe a word of it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

HuskyHarris said:


> Everton reportedly on the verge of being bought, according to the man Kenwright charged with finding a buyer for the club.
> 
> Until signed, sealed and delivered though, I don't believe a word of it.


Can confirm it's Hicks and Gillett


----------



## Von Doom

Jobbed_Out said:


> Can confirm it's Hicks and Gillett


I still think they're secret Evertonian agents, sought to destroy our lovely neighbours before taking control of us.

Anyway who needs investment when we have KING LOUIS OF FRANCE banging in 4 goals in a game


----------



## nate_h

Is Sideshow Bob eligible to play for Chelsea tommorow?

Best haircut in the premier league


----------



## united_07




----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> fucks sake dude, you're talking about consistency and then using City and Chelsea only b/c "they had good points in the season" which means they haven't been consistant you daft fuck.


I have terrible wording at times and say stuff I don't necessarily mean to. I tend to do that a lot. I think a lot of you think I'm talking about results wise when I mean to be talking about on field play. Results wise yes I agree Man U has obviously been the most successful and consistent. Playing wise I don't think they have.

I was just trying say that Man U have been poor on field nearly all season long and have gotten away with a lot. Out of the top 4 teams right now I think they have played the worse throughout the whole season. Fair enough if you guys think im deluded but in all honesety I can't think off too many games this season in the premier league that United have played well for full 90 minutes compared to City, Chelsea & Arsenal. 



united_07 said:


>


53 years already wow. Didn't realise it had been so long.


----------



## Renegade™

Utd have played better than City most of the time, easy to see that. Lately we've played better than Chelsea too. Arsenal have played the best football for the majority of the season, but the other two, especially City, haven't been better at all. Chelsea in August when they had all the crap teams back to back maybe.


----------



## CGS

Meh.. Man City _could_ say you guys have been somewhat better on but not a great deal, Chelsea unsure about I'd say your around the same as they have or a bit worse with just a bit more luck on your side if anything at times. 

Anyway that's still open for discussion but everyone has their own views on it. Moving on to today now big game for Liverpool and Chelsea, Both teams pretty much need to win, A win for Liverpool and we move up to 6th with CL football a possibility but unlikely. Chelsea just need to win to stay competitive, Especially with United & Arsenal dropping points.


----------



## Kiz

united have been the best team all season, that's why they're top.

simple.


----------



## Von Doom

Roberto Di Matteo sacked by West Brom, shocked.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Torres better start today. It's the only reason I'm interested in the match. I'm pissed off over yesterdays result so I want to see fucking carnage on that field. Red cards, own goals (by Terry), blood & guts everywhere.
Release hell, you pack of fucks!
Phew, thats better.

Prediction: Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## CGS

HuskyHarris said:


> Roberto Di Matteo sacked by West Brom, shocked.


Not to surprised considering their slump in form but still a bad decision on WBA's side. They could have given him a bit more time.


----------



## Von Doom

Chain Gang solider said:


> Not to surprised considering their slump in form but still a bad decision on WBA's side. They could have given him a bit more time.


Exactly, it's a nice way of saying "thanks for getting us playing really good football, getting us promoted etc. but a 3-0 away defeat to City means good luck in your future endeavours"


----------



## CGS

Not to mention WBA have had their best start in the premier league is ages and at this point in the league are usually 19/20th and a pretty much going down for sure, thats not the case this year. No disrespect but for a team like WBA their main aim for this season should be to stay up considering that is what they always fail to do when they reach the premier league. Right now they could meet that aim.


----------



## Vader

I hope they go down now, big fan of Di Matteo. Pointless decision as he had them playing good football at times and getting results they had no right in doing.


----------



## Kiz

always seen firings midway through a season as complete stupidity. unless your team has like no victories.


----------



## Von Doom

Kiz said:


> always seen firings midway through a season as complete stupidity. unless your team has like no victories.


Agreed to an extent, like you said if a team has won hardly any games in a season, a new manager and new coaching staff can galvanize the team.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

BIG ZIG!!!! Up to 16th if it stays like this, he has been improving recently.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Torres, Drogba & Anelka start for Chelsea. No Suarez for Liverpool I think.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

No Suarez? Isn't Caroll injured too though? Sounds good.


----------



## CGS

Yeah Suarez starts on the bench for us today. Torress, Drogba and Anelka up front is very dangerous, Our defence has to really be on point today. 

Interesting to see the reception for Torres when he comes out.


----------



## Henry Hill

Magsimus said:


> :lmao
> 
> Just got back in, absolutely insane game and brilliant atmosphere at the end. Leon Best also had a goal disallowed that apparently wasn't offside. Got away with a point Arsenal
> 
> Also, TIOTE!!!


Except your second penalty was a joke and Nolan should have been sent off. Still pleased for Newcastle though, it was an epic comeback.


----------



## Von Doom

Big chance for Torres there, well defended to be fair.


----------



## EGame

LOL Maxi needs to get off the pitch.


----------



## Von Doom

EGame said:


> LOL Maxi needs to get off the pitch.


Ridiculous miss, not quite as bad as Yakubu vs Korea though.


----------



## Rush

Maxi's miss was horrendous. could be huge if the game stays like this.


----------



## Joel

Thanks Maxi.

Shit game so far. Both teams are afraid to lose. As the home team, we need to push on.

Credit to the Liverpool defence though.


----------



## CGS

Yeah Maxi needs to go now. Horrible miss and hasnt really played well this game tbh. 

Game hasnt really been to exciting so far but a few good moments here and there. Wouldnt be surprised if it ended in a draw.

Edit 

Also did he forget Torres moved or something. Gave away a very dangerous ball early on.


----------



## Kenny

we should be in front. bad miss from maxi. 

aurelio, suarez and shelvey to come on second half. suarez to come on first though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Shit game, good result so far.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think Liverpool score and open things up. There hasn't been enough going on for us up front. Maxi's miss could have been fatal, had it gone in.


----------



## Destiny

Maxi Maxi Maxi. 

Doesn't matter, we should just move on and bring on Suarez.


----------



## Kenny

could be fatal for us now he missed it.


----------



## EGame

It's a boring game, but Liverpool are playing better than Chelsea. Would be immense if they can pull off the win here.

Maxi isn't going to live up to that miss.


----------



## Rush

MEIRELES. 1-0. boom


----------



## CGS

Miereles you sexy Bitch!


----------



## EGame

Shocked that Saurez didn't get a go...


----------



## Rush

1-0. woooooooooooooooooo

How's that for a big club Torres you twat. Chelsea were utter shit for a large part of that match, Liverpool were pretty good.


----------



## EGame

Chelsea can pretty much be deemed a complete DISASTER after that loss. EMBARASSING.


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> If Liverpool beat us on Sunday, I'm not posting in here for the rest of the season. Champions League thread exclusive.





Rockhead said:


> Bitch your going down on Sunday to two Torres goals. If we lose, I'm gonna copy Joel and disappear from this thread too.


You Guys were saying


----------



## Edgehead 26

That was abysmal. We couldn't string two passes together, and I can't remember one time Reina made a save.

The only decent player was sideshow bob (Luiz)


----------



## BkB Hulk

YYYYYOOOOUUUUU'LLLLLLLL NNNNEEEVVVEEERR WWWWAAAALLLLLKKKKK AAALLLLOOOOONNNNNEEEEE

Raul Meireles you sex god.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chelsea were pathetic today. Thanks Liverpool & Newcastle, this weekend could have been a complete disaster but Chelsea & Arsenals results softened the blow of us losing. City are the big winners this weekend I suppose.

I won't boast but yeah, I fucking called Liverpool winning :side:.


----------



## Kenny

I FUCKING LOVE YOU MEIRELES, more and more each week. 

Torres, big club eh? haha


----------



## Destiny

Livvvveeeeerrrrppppooooooolllllll !

Great result! Now let's keep it up.


----------



## Von Doom

Pains me to say it but terrific performance from Liverpool today, credit where it's due, you made Chelsea look worse than they really were.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Im 83% certain Carlo will be gone by the end of the season. As soon as we get eliminated from the ECC (at this rate probably by Copenhagen) he's done. Roman gives him £70,000,000 and gets that in return? Unacceptable

Yeah, im pretty steamed


----------



## CGS

4 wins. 4 goals for Meireles. Things are really looking up for us. Hopefully things continue to go this way. Would love it if we somehow managed to get champions league football. 

plus if we did its good to note that the last guy who was idolised by us and left for a "bigger club" was Owen and that year we won the champions league. So who knows........


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Edgehead 26 said:


> Im 83% certain Carlo will be gone by the end of the season. As soon as we get eliminated from the ECC (at this rate probably by Copenhagen) he's done. Roman gives him £70,000,000 and gets that in return? Unacceptable
> 
> Yeah, im pretty steamed


Can't judge the purchases. Two excellent signings. Picked the wrong team today though imo.

Taking nothing away from Liverpool, who were set up excellently and played very well today.


----------



## TIP Punk

MEIRELES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magsimus

WTF was Cech doing? Just terrible.


----------



## Destiny




----------



## Edgehead 26

Big Fat Sean said:


> Can't judge the purchases. Two excellent signings. Picked the wrong team today though imo.
> 
> Taking nothing away from Liverpool, who were set up excellently and played very well today.


Pains me to say it but Liverpool did play well. Still, it doesn't justify how poorly we played

I doubt Roman will tolerate this though. Torres is awesome on his day and sideshow was really promising today, however that was pathetic. He sacked Scolari after about 5 or 6 months, we're in a similar ruck now. 

And I'm not just pissed that we lost, I've been trying to support Carlo for ages, but that just took things to far


----------



## Foreshadowed

After United's disappointing display yesterday, Chelsea's abysmal performance has softened the blow. Liverpool deserved the win today after playing very well throughout. Chelsea showed hardly any threat up front. 

Anyway, bring on City.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Kiz

cos i cant rep anyone else with my masterpiece :side:


----------



## EGame

It would suck pretty bad to be Torres right now. 

Epic lulz will be if Liverpool finish above Chelsea in the league.


----------



## Rush

i've been going with this masterpiece i made in paint. just need to find a post by lostfap


----------



## BkB Hulk

Mine wins.


----------



## Magsimus

Really hope the rumour that Carroll is out for the season ends up being true. Who needs him when you've got Ireland's finest striker and the biggest gangster in world football upfront.

And TIOTE obviously.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Edgehead 26 said:


> Pains me to say it but Liverpool did play well. Still, it doesn't justify how poorly we played
> 
> I doubt Roman will tolerate this though. Torres is awesome on his day and sideshow was really promising today, however that was pathetic. He sacked Scolari after about 5 or 6 months, we're in a similar ruck now.
> 
> And I'm not just pissed that we lost, I've been trying to support Carlo for ages, but that just took things to far


I can appreciate that, and if I was a Chelsea fan I'd be pissed off. However, I don't know how much blame can be put on him. The double last year. A terrible run of form this year - with the same brilliant players from last year being anonymous this year. The blame has to start with the players.

I'm trying to think of the players he's signed since being at the club. Zhirkov, Ramires, Kalas, Benayoun, Sturridge, Luis and Torres come to mind? The rest of the squad was inherited. Only so much he can do.

I guess there could be an issue that he can't motivate the players, but if that was true I'd be surprised given his track record. I think it would be very knee-jerk to get rid of him now.


----------



## Nige™

Such a shit game, but what a soft c*nt Cech was for the goal. 1 shot on target out of almost 20 from Chelsea was a disgrace. Every credit to Liverpool for a well organised, hard working if boring display, although it doesn't matter how you get the result as long as you get it.


----------



## CGS

King Kenny said:


>


This is such a win!


----------



## Edgehead 26

Rush said:


> i've been going with this masterpiece i made in paint. just need to find a post by lostfap


Pfft, that was just stolen from West Ham's original song


----------



## nate_h

oh someone already posted the gif..

Looks really happy


----------



## Rush

Edgehead 26 said:


> Pfft, that was just stolen from West Ham's original song


didn't claim to be original, just that my awesome paint skills are on show.


----------



## nate_h

Oh how fucking convenient, Gerrard has a slight groin strain.

Do they actually expect anyone to believe that? Lampard going to come down with a mild flu tommorow morning I bet


----------



## Edgehead 26

Big Fat Sean said:


> I can appreciate that, and if I was a Chelsea fan I'd be pissed off. However, I don't know how much blame can be put on him. The double last year. A terrible run of form this year - with the same brilliant players from last year being anonymous this year. The blame has to start with the players.
> 
> I'm trying to think of the players he's signed since being at the club. Zhirkov, Ramires, Kalas, Benayoun, Sturridge, Luis and Torres come to mind? The rest of the squad was inherited. Only so much he can do.
> 
> I guess there could be an issue that he can't motivate the players, but if that was true I'd be surprised given his track record. I think it would be very knee-jerk to get rid of him now.


- Double last year was the reason I was constantly trying to support him, but I've given up on it now

- Ancelotti struggled to make a decision that would influence the game. His original line up didnt work. Kalou for Torres didn't work. He just couldn't come up with a successful plan B. It was similar to when he was out-witted by Mourihno last year and had literally no answer for it. And after losing to the likes of Sunderland, Birmingham, a weaker Liverpool side (No-one can tell me that their team is as strong as it was in 08) etc, its pretty poor

- You've got it about right with the signings, but he had a pretty strong squad to begin with. Granted its weaker without the likes of Carvalho, Ballack, Deco etc, but the squad he has assembled right now should have more points, and should not be losing to teams such as Sunderland, Birmingham etc

- I don't think the players are motivated. Everyone seemed to be going through the motions. Lampard or Terry said it was similar to the days of Scolari with the atmosphere at Chelsea


----------



## united_07

nate_h said:


> Oh how fucking convenient, Gerrard has a slight groin strain.
> 
> Do they actually expect anyone to believe that? Lampard going to come down with a mild flu tommorow morning I bet


well to be honest it is a pretty stupid time to arrange a international friendly, i wouldnt mind if rooney pulls out with a made up injury


----------



## nate_h

I know, but it's still bullshitting your country which you should be proud to play for at the end of the day. Could just say you can have him, but play him for only about 30 minutes or something. (then again didn't fabio play him for 90 when he was only meant to play 45?)

Talking of England, I have no clue why Gabby and Ash have been called up..awful for us this season

We must be lacking players for England


----------



## Edgehead 26

united_07 said:


> well to be honest it is a pretty stupid time to arrange a international friendly, i wouldnt mind if rooney pulls out with a made up injury


You can almost guarentee that Terry will have a slight strain as well, he's been pissed ever since World Cup/losing captaincy


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Edgehead 26 said:


> - Double last year was the reason I was constantly trying to support him, but I've given up on it now
> 
> - Ancelotti struggled to make a decision that would influence the game. His original line up didnt work. Kalou for Torres didn't work. He just couldn't come up with a successful plan B. It was similar to when he was out-witted by Mourihno last year and had literally no answer for it. And after losing to the likes of Sunderland, Birmingham, a weaker Liverpool side (No-one can tell me that their team is as strong as it was in 08) etc, its pretty poor
> 
> - You've got it about right with the signings, but he had a pretty strong squad to begin with. Granted its weaker without the likes of Carvalho, Ballack, Deco etc, but the squad he has assembled right now should have more points, and should not be losing to teams such as Sunderland, Birmingham etc
> 
> - I don't think the players are motivated. Everyone seemed to be going through the motions. Lampard or Terry said it was similar to the days of Scolari with the atmosphere at Chelsea


Fair enough. I agree completely that the team you have should be doing much better, and I agree there's been tactical issues. I don't think those tactical issues would be as apparent if the players were fully motivated, and I guess he has to take responsibility for that. It simply staggers me that he's doing something "wrong" with the team. He doesn't have history of that problem. 

Who would you like to see come in?


----------



## Edgehead 26

Big Fat Sean said:


> Fair enough. I agree completely that the team you have should be doing much better, and I agree there's been tactical issues. I don't think those tactical issues would be as apparent if the players were fully motivated, and I guess he has to take responsibility for that. It simply staggers me that he's doing something "wrong" with the team. He doesn't have history of that problem.
> 
> Who would you like to see come in?


I'd love for Hiddink to come back full time, we're in a similar scenario to when he came in previously and I think he could get the team working well again. Within 3-4 months, he won the FA Cup, got us automatically qualified for Europe, and would have got us to the ECC final (and I believe we would have won considering how united played that night) but for some poor refereeing. Thats amazing. If Roman could get him full time, it would be brilliant. Zola as assistant would be good too, but thats just me being a Chelsea mark


----------



## Magsimus

nate_h said:


> Oh how fucking convenient, Gerrard has a slight groin strain.
> 
> Do they actually expect anyone to believe that? Lampard going to come down with a mild flu tommorow morning I bet


Yet a man outshining them both and is desperate to play for England came nowhere near being picked.

So much for "picking the team on performance". Awful.


----------



## nate_h

Safe to say he doesnt give a shit anymore (did he ever?) 6m a year, sitting around watching premier league games and picking a few more squads to beat average teams for another couple years. What a tough job..


----------



## nate_h

and just one more thing..thats why Brucey probably hates him :lmao


> PREVIEW: That's Bent it
> £24m England ace Darren dates Steve Bruce's daughter
> Having thumb fun... Bent and Amy leave hotel on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive by Andrew Dagnall
> 2011-02-05 22:23:01.951
> 
> ENGLAND striker Darren Bent gives a thumbs-up after spending the night at a hotel with the daughter of the furious manager who has just sold him.
> 
> He and Amy Bruce have been dating for six months behind the back of Sunderland boss Steve.


----------



## Edgehead 26

nate_h said:


> Safe to say he doesnt give a shit anymore (did he ever?) 6m a year, sitting around watching premier league games and picking a few more squads to beat average teams for another couple years. What a tough job..


This. My nan could do this job (not only that, but she could do a better job)


----------



## Hajduk1911

Liverpool - Cheslea was not a great game and was surprised by the result, predicted a 0:0 from the first minute 

sad to see Di Matteo sacked by WBA, I know their defending was poor but they usually played some good stuff. I know they hit poor form but this guy got you promoted and in the upper half of the table earlier in the season. Watch them go after Sam Allardyce


----------



## Edgehead 26

Yeah, laugh it up at the 3 liverpool fans who posted those Torres MS Paint photos to me, but I got 3 reps from that! Fuck you! :lmao


----------



## nate_h

Has anyone else seen the latest rumour doing the rounds? Rosicky and Phil Dowd being investigated for match fixing :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

I read that on another website. Just some bullshit rumour is all that is.
Although Fabregas might want to think twice before questioning a refs integrity in the tunnel again. Allegedly.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

nate_h said:


> Has anyone else seen the latest rumour doing the rounds? Rosicky and Phil Dowd being investigated for match fixing :lmao


Source?


----------



## Rush

Edgehead 26 said:


> Yeah, laugh it up at the 3 liverpool fans who posted those Torres MS Paint photos to me, but I got 3 reps from that! Fuck you! :lmao


just some good natured banter son (thats why it was green ) Rockhead, redead, Joel and Lostfap all got the same as well.


----------



## CGS

Speaking off those guys where the hell are they? Didn't think they would seriously stop posting in here :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

Rush said:


> just some good natured banter son (*thats why it was green *) Rockhead, redead, Joel and Lostfap all got the same as well.


you red repped me after the derby, that was banterous (made up word)! 

:gun:


----------



## Rush

did i? oh well. you deserve it for following Everton :side:


----------



## Von Doom

I green repped you :evil::frustrate


----------



## Jon Staley

Good to see Martin Kelly given a prolonged starting role for Liverpool. Shelvey and Robinson now, plz.


----------



## TIP Punk

Who in the flying fuck is Robinson ?

and no Shelvey, he is not better than Gerrard. Kuyt, Meireles, Lucas, MVP or Joe Cole


----------



## BkB Hulk

So, um, still BASKING in our victory last night. How are you Chelsea fans going?


----------



## Silent Alarm

They must have been serious about not posting if they lost.

They should have listened to me, I told them that they'd lose.
Not that I'm boasting or anything :side:.


----------



## Kenny

edit - posted that pretty late.

MEIRELES


----------



## Jobbed_Out




----------



## Kenny

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Who in the flying fuck is Robinson ?
> 
> and no Shelvey, he is not better than Gerrard. Kuyt, Meireles, Lucas, MVP or Joe Cole


What kind of comparison is that to make? Seriously...

Shelvey is a great prospect, and will be apart of the future of this club, that much is obvious.


----------



## Rush

you guys are welcome for us ridding the thread of Chelsea scum 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

fucking diamond 

Well, i guess its just me now. Whens the next match?


----------



## TIP Punk

King Kenny said:


> What kind of comparison is that to make? Seriously...
> 
> Shelvey is a great prospect, and will be apart of the future of this club, that much is obvious.


He shouldn't be starting yet that's my point


----------



## Magsimus

8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

Magsimus said:


> 8*D


Spreading so I can put this onto Mikey's User CP.


----------



## Renegade™

Like the ridiculously big pic you put in mine you fucker? And then Kiz and Wallaben decided to do the same? My user cp is stretched like a mofo coz of you pricks


----------



## Kiz

you better pray city dont win then.


----------



## Von Doom

Getting my ticket for the Chelsea - Everton cup replay on wednesday, £25 isn't too bad for an adult ticket, and if we sell 6000 which we will, the atmosphere will be electric.

The coach trip will be a killer though, 5 hours to get to a game that kicks off at half 12 D:


----------



## Renegade™

It'll be worth it to see KING LOUIS tear Chelsea a new one tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Renegade™ said:


> Like the ridiculously big pic you put in mine you fucker? And then Kiz and Wallaben decided to do the same? My user cp is stretched like a mofo coz of you pricks


It was the biggest Wolves logo I could find on page one of Google search. I hope you like it.


----------



## Kenny

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BkB Headliner again.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

King Kenny said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BkB Headliner again.


Ill take some rep from ya


----------



## Von Doom

For those who don't know, Blue Bill aka Bill Kenwright, lying dick head, among other things, is Everton's owner.



> According to a Press reports today, Everton chairman Bill Kenwright is in the process of luring Anil Ambani, the sixth richest man in the world with a reputed fortune of £20 billion, to buy Everton Football Club.
> 
> Ambani has already been linked with a move for Newcastle, but the possibility of a takeover at Goodison is more likely especially as Blue Bill is keen to step down from his current position.
> 
> Speaking recently, Blue Bill said: 'I do not want to be here next year.
> 
> 'I do not want to be standing in front of you saying, 'It's been another tough season' and 'I don't know where the money is'. I would sell tomorrow."
> 
> A takeover would doubtless please David Moyes as he seeks to close the gap on the top four clubs, and challenge for a place in the Champions League.
> 
> Ambani, who is the chairman of the Anil Dhirubhai Ambani Group, was voted Businessman of the Year in 2006 by Times Of India.


Interesting. If this is true I'll probably die due to exhaustion from excessive masturbation.


----------



## BkB Hulk

> peaking recently, Blue Bill said: 'I do not want to be here next year.
> 
> 'I do not want to be standing in front of you saying, 'It's been another tough season' and 'I don't know where the money is'. I would sell tomorrow."


What the fuck did he expect when he took over the club if he wasn't going to pour ridiculous funds into it? Seriously.

You heard the United fan, Kenny. Give him some red. :side:


----------



## TIP Punk

Everton will never and TheIrishProdigy means NEVER make Champions League


----------



## Von Doom

BkB Headliner said:


> What the fuck did he expect when he took over the club if he wasn't going to pour ridiculous funds into it? Seriously.
> 
> You heard the United fan, Kenny. *Give him some red.* :side:


Hope you don't mean me! :lmao

When Kenwright took over he done it to stabilise us more than anything, we nearly ceased to exist under our former owner Peter Johnson, Kenwright has said that the club has been for sale since he bought us, which I doubt, it's only recently that the disgruntlement from the fans has started to show.


----------



## Von Doom

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Everton will never and TheIrishProdigy means NEVER make Champions League


I bet a lot of people said the same about City a few years back, all it takes is investment in the squad, and besides we've proven we can finish in the top 4 before, the season when we looked certain to be relegated


----------



## TIP Punk

Im a fan of Everton, despite supporting Liverpool, you are right to have hope but the League is so string now, even we are going to struggle to 4th this year but we will get it....


----------



## Von Doom

TheIrishProdigy™;9322964 said:


> Im a fan of Everton, despite supporting Liverpool, you are right to have hope but the League is so string now, even we are going to struggle to 4th this year but we will get it....


It is you're right, even so we've got a top quality left back in Baines, a defensive midfielder who will probably end up at Real Madrid/Barcelona/[insert elite club's name] in Fellaini, a top centre half in Jagielka (when fit), add them to Coleman, Arteta, Heitinga, Rodwell, KING LOUIS, Bilyaletdinov (who is technically brilliant, once he settles in properly and gets a good run he'll be a fantastic player for us) etc and we've got a decent base to start from.

If we got a top class centre half for £10-15m, a 30 goal a season striker, a right winger (Donovan preferably) and a replacement for Pienaar we would challenge the top 4 easily. We're only talking £40-50 million here, after that we'd only need £10-20m per season to keep the squad numbers up, replace any out-goers etc.

So ideally we'd have



> Howard
> 
> Coleman Jagielka [Top Centre half] Baines
> 
> Fellaini Arteta
> 
> Donovan Bilyaletdinov [New left winger]
> 
> [World class forward]​




Just a shame that we'll probably not see even a percentage of that money in the near future.


----------



## nate_h

I give up all hope on Champions league, especially when we were something like 9 points ahead of Arsenal in 4th couple of seasons back. Then bottled it. My oh my how much bigger we'd be now if we pulled that off

I always look at Spurs and think ''We should be that team'' I remember when they were bottom and we were in the top 4 only those couple seasons back..how things change


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

As if things couldnt get bad enough for Liverpool players & fans

Reina not ruling out Utd move
Keeper considers his future options.
http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6737679,00.html



> Liverpool goalkeeper Pepe Reina has refused to rule out a move to bitter rivals Manchester United.
> 
> United are considering their goalkeeping options as they seek a replacement for Edwin van der Sar when the Dutchman hangs up his gloves at the end of the season.
> 
> Reina has been mooted as a possible transfer target after establishing himself as one of the best keepers in Europe during his time at Liverpool.
> The 28-year-old has admitted he could be tempted to make the move to Old Trafford as he wants to be challenging for trophies on a consistent basis.
> 
> "Yes, well Van der Sar will hang up his gloves in the summer so of course they are looking," Reina told Spanish radio station Ondo Sera. "I can't do anything. I can't say anything logically as I have a contract with Liverpool.
> 
> "Of course one likes to fight for titles and be in a team that does that. We always fought to be in the Champions League and try to win the title. But unfortunately it hasn't been the case in the last couple of years."
> 
> Former Barcelona and Villarreal custodian Reina has left the door open to quit Anfield if they fail to qualify for the Champions League.
> 
> "I won't lie, I want to play in the Champions League and challenge for titles," added Reina.


:flip


----------



## Von Doom

nate_h said:


> I give up all hope on Champions league, especially when we were something like 9 points ahead of Arsenal in 4th couple of seasons back. Then bottled it. My oh my how much bigger we'd be now if we pulled that off
> 
> I always look at Spurs and think ''We should be that team'' I remember when they were bottom and we were in the top 4 only those couple seasons back..*how things change*


agreed, wasn't long ago when it was Everton and Villa as the only potential top-4 breakers, we missed out marginally a few times, now we're seemingly no where near, which is painful because, with investment we would be there or thereabouts.


----------



## CGS

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> As if things couldnt get bad enough for Liverpool players & fans
> 
> Reina not ruling out Utd move
> Keeper considers his future options.
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6737679,00.html
> 
> 
> :flip


Dammit..... 

Can't blame him for wanting to challenge titles but by the seems of it we are beginning to pick ourselves up and by next season could easily be challenging for titles. It's like he stayed for the bad times but want to leave when things start getting better? Whats the point in that?


----------



## dR1

rofl as if Reina would even dream of moving to Utd. He's like the second most passionate Liverpool guy at them derbies.

Plus he'd cost like £25m with how long he has left.....yeah leave the sun rumours to the sun or goal, stop living up to garbage otherwise you'll become it.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

dR1 said:


> rofl as if Reina would even dream of moving to Utd. He's like the second most passionate Liverpool guy at them derbies.
> 
> Plus he'd cost like £25m with how long he has left.....yeah leave the sun rumours to the sun or goal, stop living up to garbage otherwise you'll become it.


Could a mod please remove that troll from this thread...No where above are The Sun or Goal mentioned....Reina told Spanish radio station Ondo Sera.

If your not going to bother to read posts please GTFO!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Didn't Reina sign a 6-year contract last year? No chance he'd come to United I'd say. Unfortunately.


----------



## nate_h

HuskyHarris said:


> agreed, wasn't long ago when it was Everton and Villa as the only potential top-4 breakers, we missed out marginally a few times, now we're seemingly no where near, which is painful because, with investment we would be there or thereabouts.



but you guys have done it on a small budget, we've thrown over 120m at it! (mainly on shitty signings by O'neill) Imagine if Moyes had that kind of money?


----------



## nate_h

And I don't think there's much of a chance Reina will leave Liverpool, I think he's just trying to cover his tracks by not commiting fully incase he ever did move, unlike Torres.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

No thread for internationals so I'll put it here, but Darron Gibson has finally scored another corker.

Smashed in from 25 yards against Wales.


----------



## Von Doom

Wade Barrett supports Everton


----------



## Nige™

:sad:

I read on his Wikipedia profile he's a North End fan. It's probably an easy assumption to make given he's from our horrible lovely town. It just goes to show you shouldn't trust Wikipedia!

I still love him though. He's up there with Flintoff. Hopefully Wade will get the freedom of the city too.


----------



## united_07

Barrett is a PNE fan, ive seen him say it a couple of times on twitter

its says here as well http://www.prestoncitizen.co.uk/news/preston/8443154.print/


----------



## Von Doom

He does support PNE yes, that's a given, however I also heard that he supported Everton, intrigued, I never found any conclusive proof until I saw the thread about his tattoo in the SD! Forum, which is where I saw that picture. Everton are the only ones to use the motto NSNO, it's used by some Universities etc, but none that he has any link to at all.

Edit: He has also been on record saying he used to live in Liverpool, hence how he may have grown attached to the Blue half.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

I mite be missing something but how does that picture point towards barret following Everton....?

Also I so excited for The Derby at the weekend....If Tevez scores to spoil my first derby at Old Trafford i mite cry!


----------



## Von Doom

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> I mite be missing something but how does that picture point towards barret following Everton....?
> 
> Also I so excited for The Derby at the weekend....If Tevez scores to spoil my first derby at Old Trafford i mite cry!


The fact "Nil Satis Nisi Optimum" is written on the front of his trunks, it's Everton's motto.


----------



## united_07

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> I mite be missing something but how does that picture point towards barret following Everton....?
> 
> Also I so excited for The Derby at the weekend....If Tevez scores to spoil my first derby at Old Trafford i mite cry!


i went to united v city a couple of years back, luckily it ended 3-1. Im kind of not looking forward to this one, especially if evans plays at the back, as this is a really crucial match, and without rio the defence normally looks shaky.


----------



## nate_h

There was a picture of Bret Hart with a villa scarf on at VP. At least that's what it looked like when I saw it on a Villa site. That would be amazing


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

Cool...Also second quesition little off topic but heh were all friends....I allways assumed the blotchy tatt on his arm was a cover job....Why did he cover the tatt in the above pic with the one he has now?


----------



## nate_h

here it is, 2008 vs Manchester United at home. Probably was just told to put on the scarf lol. I think he was booksigning in Birmingham or something. I'll take it nonetheless


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


> Barrett is a PNE fan, ive seen him say it a couple of times on twitter
> 
> its says here as well http://www.prestoncitizen.co.uk/news/preston/8443154.print/


Thanks for that. I didn't know he lived in Penwortham too where I used to before I moved where I am now, and he used to go and watch Rovers. What a legend he is!

I always remember getting all giddy when Shawn Michaels was interviewed at Upton Park in '95 before our game against West Ham talking about 'soccer'. It was all a work obviously, but at the time being a huge HBK fan, and Rovers of course, I pretty much wet my pants.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Cool...Also second quesition little off topic but heh were all friends....I allways assumed the blotchy tatt on his arm was a cover job....Why did he cover the tatt in the above pic with the one he has now?


Probably because he realised copying Goldberg's tat wasn't cool. If you look at the top bit, it's pretty much a replica.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Pretty sure Matt Damon likes Chelsea... which trumps all.

And yes I'm back in the thread.


----------



## steamed hams

Tom Hanks and Prince William are Villa fans.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rockhead said:


> Pretty sure Matt Damon likes Chelsea... which trumps all.
> 
> And yes I'm back in the thread.


It's not the end of the season yet, jobber.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Wait, Barrett is a Nob-Ender! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Von Doom

David Cameron supports Villa as well, they've got quite a well known fan base. The Queen supports West Ham, but most impressive of all:

















Rampage supports Everton. Victory is mine [ours]


----------



## Kiz

is the second one meant to show DAT ASS


----------



## dR1

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Could a mod please remove that troll from this thread...No where above are The Sun or Goal mentioned....Reina told Spanish radio station Ondo Sera.
> 
> If your not going to bother to read posts please GTFO!!


Shockingly, not knowing your facts.....

That Reina to Man Utd rumour was created by the Sun in the first place, no credible source has ever mentioned it, Fergie wouldn't do it considering no one lives up to that rivalry more than he, if you don't know "your" own manager at this point.....then well, yeah, I'm not really surprised.

Obviously if the Sun starts a random rumour like that, some random interview will bring it up, but it doesn't add any legitimacy to the source of the rumour in the first place.

PLEASE REMOVE THE TROLL GUYS. HE HAS NO IDEA WHAT HES TALKING ABOUT~~~~~~~!


----------



## Liam Miller

watching england game and glen johnson is horrible beyond belief how is he still in the england squad


----------



## nate_h

Aston Villa XI 2 - 1 Denmark

Nice to see so many past and present Villa players on the pitch


----------



## united_07

An ok performance from england, at least better than the last couple of matches. Young looked good, and finished his goal well.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

dR1 said:


> Shockingly, not knowing your facts.....
> 
> That Reina to Man Utd rumour was created by the Sun in the first place, no credible source has ever mentioned it, Fergie wouldn't do it considering no one lives up to that rivalry more than he, if you don't know "your" own manager at this point.....then well, yeah, I'm not really surprised.
> 
> Obviously if the Sun starts a random rumour like that, some random interview will bring it up, but it doesn't add any legitimacy to the source of the rumour in the first place.
> 
> PLEASE REMOVE THE TROLL GUYS. HE HAS NO IDEA WHAT HES TALKING ABOUT~~~~~~~!



Shut up ya pleb....The interview was between Reina and a Spanish radio station not the Sun.

Idiot


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> i went to united v city a couple of years back, luckily it ended 3-1. Im kind of not looking forward to this one, especially if evans plays at the back, as this is a really crucial match, and without rio the defence normally looks shaky.


Smalling will partner Vidic, Think Evans be on the bench though but we might also see a return of Wes Brown either on bench or to partner Vidic from start though I doubt that would happen.

Been wondering if should put my preview of Manchester Derby up now or at later point then thought about it for a minute & was like Darts returns tomorrow so be watching that instead & Friday watching latest episode of Hustle so now seemed best time to put it up.

Manchester United vs Manchester City, Old Trafford, KO-12:45PM.

Been trying to rap my brain around what shape both teams goes with & the players as well & had to factor in the international football mid week, to which lead me getting unknown answer instead tried going in different route, started with the mentality of both managers & went from there.

Man City, there coming here to play 4-3-3/4-5-1 & are looking for a point, make no mistakes here there coming to OT for a draw, Mancini doesn’t care about the League title that’s a bonus he & needs a top 4 finish & much like other games this season vs big sides he look for a draw so can help achieve this, the only question would be who his going to play & where something I speak of later on in this post.

As for ourselves, think set up with 4-5-1/4-3-3 but cos of last weeks disappointing result & performance vs Wolves the manager will expect a reaction from lads, last week wasn’t good enough, the fact that were at home we only help us imo, were also looking to get 3 points as want to win League title & give ourselves a bit room to start weekend off & see what everyone else does.

I then started to think about how each team play & Man City approach be same as was vs Arsenal imo, sit deep, defend in good numbers & don’t let them get in the box with the ball, let them have ball all want but don’t let them create chances to close to our goal & if you can hit them on Counter or nick a goal & defend for rest of match. After that starting to get little better idea of what Mancini may try to play vs us.

Hart

Richards Lescott Kompany Kolarov

Barry De Jong

Yaya Toure

Silva Tevez Milner

Believe that be team for Saturday, Kolarov played LW vs WBA & worked well but if does that vs us that mean Zabaleta play at LB vs Nani on RW something that Mancini wont risk as Nani pace to big threat & Milner can track Nani so think that makes sense, there was a thought of Tevez LW & Dzeko CF, something which sure Mancini may want to look at as Dzeko big target CF vs no Rio so be Smalling but vs Villa that shape & tactic didn’t work & Tevez is much bigger threat at CF in this role then LW, Dzeko think will be on bench though as for RW only Silva for me, Mancini will want someone in the side who can find a pass if get chance &/or find little picket space & he can so he start. The midfield & back 4/5 pick themselves after that really. As for Subs Bench think Man City’s be something like - Given, Zabaleta, Boateng, Vieira, SWP, Dzeko & Jo.

Adam Johnson out till mid April & I don’t think Balotelli began getting into any match fitness training since got injured still rehabilitating so cant see him playing any part in this match.

As for us, shape is 4-3-3 & tactics think be counter acting what Man City do, there tactics will be clear & they allow us to have ball & sit there to depend deep like I said, they did same vs Arsenal they let them come at them time & time again if wanted ball they let them cos had so many players defending so deep that when Arsenal tried attacking through them with there passing they got boxed in & moves broke down, the same applies here think Mancini go with that same approach the difference though between us & Arsenal though is WIDTH we use alot of it Arsenal just don’t, its comes from our wingers & fullbacks who all like get down the wings & get 1 or 2 on 1 with the other teams fullbacks. So game for Nani on RW & Giggs on LW, great balance there, both can go down wings or inside if needs to create, score & pass. The fact is Man City will allow us to have that width just as did for Arsenal but we can & will use it, Man City will want us to go through middle alot so best alternative is to go around them, its that simple. Another reason why we should & imo will use width is cos Man City 1 source of threat to come down flanks is Richards at RB in front of him is Silva who comes inside to allow him some space but he doesn’t track back he leave to 1 of CDM's, if Richards pushed back means no outlet to stretch us if lose ball & cos Silva wont track back a lot means Evra & Giggs will be able to get Richards 2 on 1 if we can.

If go back to counter acting what Man City will do is to allow us to have ball alot they done it last couple times Mancini has set his team up to face us, & no one better at using ball & where ball needs be/go whilst keeping alot of it like Paul Scholes who will be given complete CM to himself more most match which mean in theory he can set tempo of game to suit us. Then finding his 2 partner, think Carrick a sure bet he needed for defensive side game & track any & all Yaya runs from midfield & any danger in front of our CB's. Its the last midfielder which is one that given me a headache it be either Anderson or Fletcher, I feel Anderson best man for this game, his driving runs & link up play & energy in final 3rd in that CAM role is perfect for game like this, I however feel Fletch be one who gets nod who has more defensive abilities whilst also being able to attack & only reason saying this is cos Ando went on international duty & Fletch pulled out so suggests to me SAF didn’t want risk him getting hurt as to important to side on Saturday. 

As for lone CF, either be Rooney or Berbatov, Berbs has had weeks rest but feel on bench as Rooney gets nod, who plays lone CF role very well & he can work Man City CBs who in tight area have to make decisions to go with him or stay so should free up space for other attackers mainly I would hope Ando but my prediction is that it may be Fletch in that CM/CAM role instead.

CB pairing feel be Smalling & Vidic together, Evans on bench as I said, worry there as no Rio means lose that strong CB pairing & Rio Calmness that gives back 4, Vidic need to help Smalling whenever he needs to as up vs Tevez imo who no doubt want to test out young man at 1st moment, as for our fullbacks & GK pretty clear be Rafael at RB & Evra at LB with VDS in goal.

So the starting 11 imo will look like this

VDS

Rafael Vidic Smalling Evra

Carrick Scholes 

Fletcher

Nani Rooney Giggs

4-3-3 & as for our Subs bench think be - Lindegaard, Evans, Fabio, Ando, Gibson, Park, Owen & Dimi.

If anyone wondering on why Park may not be in starting 11 but on bench 2 reasons, 1 is Giggs width is key, park likes to come inside alot & 2 & more obvious is that Park only got back to Carrington on weekend must be tired after Asia Cup, he may have 3 lungs but be running on empty even for him so not starting but on bench if we need him as he big match player & yes if you managed to get through whole post you would see no Hernandez in side at all, simple reason is fitness, he returns midday on Friday from flight from USA, so be really het legged & 1 day isn’t enough time to see if be ready for game in under 24 hours, so not in side but in starting 11 vs Crawley Town next weekend in FA Cup for sure.

Prediction: I would love a win & 3 points but see ending in draw, feel Man City get goal from a set piece as no Rio there think that’s bound to happen but I do also see Nani scoring as well, so 1-1 final result, though I would love it to finish with us winning of course but sadly cant see it happening.


----------



## Silent Alarm

If Evans starts, we'll lose. Simple as. Plus our air of invincibility is gone now so if we go a goal down we could crumble. Probably being overly-pessimistic though.

Also, Cheers to Peru, Ivory Coast, Argentina, Spain and England. Their results won me a nice €80 .


----------



## Kiz

i'd love us to take points from united (obviously), but i can only see it going down as a draw too. hopefully the man beast edin can score.


----------



## dR1

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Shut up ya pleb....The interview was between Reina and a Spanish radio station not the Sun.
> 
> Idiot


Yeah junior, I covered that.....

YO MODS HE DOESN'T READ POSTS HE QUOTES, GET THIS TROLL OUT OF THIS THREAD HE IS NO USE HERE~~~~~!!!


----------



## dR1

The Monster said:


> Smalling will partner Vidic, Think Evans be on the bench though but we might also see a return of Wes Brown either on bench or to partner Vidic from start though I doubt that would happen.
> 
> Been wondering if should put my preview of Manchester Derby up now or at later point then thought about it for a minute & was like Darts returns tomorrow so be watching that instead & Friday watching latest episode of Hustle so now seemed best time to put it up.
> 
> Manchester United vs Manchester City, Old Trafford, KO-12:45PM.
> 
> Been trying to rap my brain around what shape both teams goes with & the players as well & had to factor in the international football mid week, to which lead me getting unknown answer instead tried going in different route, started with the mentality of both managers & went from there.
> 
> Man City, there coming here to play 4-3-3/4-5-1 & are looking for a point, make no mistakes here there coming to OT for a draw, Mancini doesn’t care about the League title that’s a bonus he & needs a top 4 finish & much like other games this season vs big sides he look for a draw so can help achieve this, the only question would be who his going to play & where something I speak of later on in this post.
> 
> As for ourselves, think set up with 4-5-1/4-3-3 but cos of last weeks disappointing result & performance vs Wolves the manager will expect a reaction from lads, last week wasn’t good enough, the fact that were at home we only help us imo, were also looking to get 3 points as want to win League title & give ourselves a bit room to start weekend off & see what everyone else does.
> 
> I then started to think about how each team play & Man City approach be same as was vs Arsenal imo, sit deep, defend in good numbers & don’t let them get in the box with the ball, let them have ball all want but don’t let them create chances to close to our goal & if you can hit them on Counter or nick a goal & defend for rest of match. After that starting to get little better idea of what Mancini may try to play vs us.
> 
> Hart
> 
> Richards Lescott Kompany Kolarov
> 
> Barry De Jong
> 
> Yaya Toure
> 
> Silva Tevez Milner
> 
> Believe that be team for Saturday, Kolarov played LW vs WBA & worked well but if does that vs us that mean Zabaleta play at LB vs Nani on RW something that Mancini wont risk as Nani pace to big threat & Milner can track Nani so think that makes sense, there was a thought of Tevez LW & Dzeko CF, something which sure Mancini may want to look at as Dzeko big target CF vs no Rio so be Smalling but vs Villa that shape & tactic didn’t work & Tevez is much bigger threat at CF in this role then LW, Dzeko think will be on bench though as for RW only Silva for me, Mancini will want someone in the side who can find a pass if get chance &/or find little picket space & he can so he start. The midfield & back 4/5 pick themselves after that really. As for Subs Bench think Man City’s be something like - Given, Zabaleta, Boateng, Vieira, SWP, Dzeko & Jo.
> 
> Adam Johnson out till mid April & I don’t think Balotelli began getting into any match fitness training since got injured still rehabilitating so cant see him playing any part in this match.
> 
> As for us, shape is 4-3-3 & tactics think be counter acting what Man City do, there tactics will be clear & they allow us to have ball & sit there to depend deep like I said, they did same vs Arsenal they let them come at them time & time again if wanted ball they let them cos had so many players defending so deep that when Arsenal tried attacking through them with there passing they got boxed in & moves broke down, the same applies here think Mancini go with that same approach the difference though between us & Arsenal though is WIDTH we use alot of it Arsenal just don’t, its comes from our wingers & fullbacks who all like get down the wings & get 1 or 2 on 1 with the other teams fullbacks. So game for Nani on RW & Giggs on LW, great balance there, both can go down wings or inside if needs to create, score & pass. The fact is Man City will allow us to have that width just as did for Arsenal but we can & will use it, Man City will want us to go through middle alot so best alternative is to go around them, its that simple. Another reason why we should & imo will use width is cos Man City 1 source of threat to come down flanks is Richards at RB in front of him is Silva who comes inside to allow him some space but he doesn’t track back he leave to 1 of CDM's, if Richards pushed back means no outlet to stretch us if lose ball & cos Silva wont track back a lot means Evra & Giggs will be able to get Richards 2 on 1 if we can.
> 
> If go back to counter acting what Man City will do is to allow us to have ball alot they done it last couple times Mancini has set his team up to face us, & no one better at using ball & where ball needs be/go whilst keeping alot of it like Paul Scholes who will be given complete CM to himself more most match which mean in theory he can set tempo of game to suit us. Then finding his 2 partner, think Carrick a sure bet he needed for defensive side game & track any & all Yaya runs from midfield & any danger in front of our CB's. Its the last midfielder which is one that given me a headache it be either Anderson or Fletcher, I feel Anderson best man for this game, his driving runs & link up play & energy in final 3rd in that CAM role is perfect for game like this, I however feel Fletch be one who gets nod who has more defensive abilities whilst also being able to attack & only reason saying this is cos Ando went on international duty & Fletch pulled out so suggests to me SAF didn’t want risk him getting hurt as to important to side on Saturday.
> 
> As for lone CF, either be Rooney or Berbatov, Berbs has had weeks rest but feel on bench as Rooney gets nod, who plays lone CF role very well & he can work Man City CBs who in tight area have to make decisions to go with him or stay so should free up space for other attackers mainly I would hope Ando but my prediction is that it may be Fletch in that CM/CAM role instead.
> 
> CB pairing feel be Smalling & Vidic together, Evans on bench as I said, worry there as no Rio means lose that strong CB pairing & Rio Calmness that gives back 4, Vidic need to help Smalling whenever he needs to as up vs Tevez imo who no doubt want to test out young man at 1st moment, as for our fullbacks & GK pretty clear be Rafael at RB & Evra at LB with VDS in goal.
> 
> So the starting 11 imo will look like this
> 
> VDS
> 
> Rafael Vidic Smalling Evra
> 
> Carrick Scholes
> 
> Fletcher
> 
> Nani Rooney Giggs
> 
> 4-3-3 & as for our Subs bench think be - Lindegaard, Evans, Fabio, Ando, Gibson, Park, Owen & Dimi.
> 
> If anyone wondering on why Park may not be in starting 11 but on bench 2 reasons, 1 is Giggs width is key, park likes to come inside alot & 2 & more obvious is that Park only got back to Carrington on weekend must be tired after Asia Cup, he may have 3 lungs but be running on empty even for him so not starting but on bench if we need him as he big match player & yes if you managed to get through whole post you would see no Hernandez in side at all, simple reason is fitness, he returns midday on Friday from flight from USA, so be really het legged & 1 day isn’t enough time to see if be ready for game in under 24 hours, so not in side but in starting 11 vs Crawley Town next weekend in FA Cup for sure.
> 
> Prediction: I would love a win & 3 points but see ending in draw, feel Man City get goal from a set piece as no Rio there think that’s bound to happen but I do also see Nani scoring as well, so 1-1 final result, though I would love it to finish with us winning of course but sadly cant see it happening.


tl:dr

sorry


----------



## Rush

dR1 said:


> Yeah junior, I covered that.....
> 
> YO MODS HE DOESN'T READ POSTS HE QUOTES, GET THIS TROLL OUT OF THIS THREAD HE IS NO USE HERE~~~~~!!!


----------



## Kenny

MEIRELES to score against Wigan this weekend.


----------



## Rush

SUAREZ to get on the score sheet as well


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Obafemi Martins to get on the scoresheet as well.


----------



## Magsimus

Shefki Kuqi to get on the scoresheet. 

I like this game. Seriously though, he will score :side:


----------



## Nige™

Magsimus said:


> Shefki Kuqi to get on the scoresheet.
> 
> I like this game. Seriously though, he will score :side:


I hope to god he doesn't. I laughed my tits off when I saw you were going to sign him, and then I realised his first game would be against us. To be fair to the guy, he did okay for us and had a decent scoring record. I really wouldn't be surprised to see him pop one in against us. It's not like we're doing great defensively right now. I mean Wigan put four past us.


----------



## TIP Punk

Danny Sturridge, Carlos Tevez, Nicola Kalinic, Kevin Doyle, Dirk Kuyt, Nick Bednter, Jermaine Beckford and Anthony Stokes to score this weekend


----------



## Nige™

I'd be amazed if Niko even starts mate. Roberts, Hoillet & Santa Cruz are the chosen ones at the minute. Even Mame Waste of Space Diouf started ahead of him against Spurs.


----------



## Magsimus

How'd you think the game will go Nige? We should have confidence from the Arsenal game, but the first half can't be forgotten. Some awful defending that we'd have to cut out if we want to win. Not sure how Blackburn have been playing lately.

I'll say 2-2, Best and Barton to score for us.


----------



## Nige™

It's a tough one to call mate. I was concerned at the start of the week because of the confidence your lads would have got from the amazing comeback last week. The football we're playing now is going to result in chances for both teams. Defensively we're both suspect shall we say but I don't think either of us has a reliable goal scorer that there'll be a whole host of goals.

I've seen us outplay Liverpool home and get played off the park by West Ham & Stoke under Steve Kean so no result would surprise me. I'd be very disappointed if we lost though. We shouldn't be losing at home to newly promoted teams or teams in the bottom half. I'm playing tennis at 4 on Saturday so I'll only be able to watch the first half, which could be a good thing!


----------



## Big Fat Sean

I wonder will we see 26 year old Obafemi Martins line out for Birmingham.

:side:


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

> MANCHESTER United is on the verge of being sold to the Qatari royal family for £1.6billion, the Daily Express can exclusively reveal.
> If the deal is sealed, United fans will be able to wave goodbye to the hugely unpopular regime under the Glazer family.
> According to a source last night the Americans are “only haggling over details” before the club is sold to Qatar Holdings.
> Malcolm Glazer and his sons will have doubled their money since the summer of 2005, when they paid £790million for the Premier League club.
> It could mean that United’s clash with neighbours Manchester City tomorrow lunchtime will be its final match under American ownership.
> Both Manchester clubs will then be enjoying the mega riches of Middle Eastern proprietorship.
> City are now riding high in the table thanks to the patronage of Abu Dhabi’s Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan.
> Sir Alex Ferguson’s United – currently topping the league – has steadfastly denied any interest in selling out to Qatar Holdings, the business investment branch of the Qatar royal family.
> But the rumours have been gaining momentum since Christmas.
> It is understood the Qataris resisted a demand for £2billion to take over United, although the club insisted yesterday that no discussions had taken place. However, the Daily Express understands that Qatar Holdings may find another £100million to boost its initial approach of £1.5billion.


With a bit of luck this goes threw and we can start to compete in the transfer market again...

Source... express.co.uk


----------



## Renegade™

Wow. Would be good to see us ridden of the Glazers.


----------



## nate_h

Arent they also sponsering Barcelona for 120mill over the next few years and the reason Qatar got the world cup?

Going to take over football eventually..


----------



## Renegade™

Rush said:


> SUAREZ to get on the score sheet as well


Thats if he makes it off the bench 8*D


----------



## Kiz

odd, seeing as the glazers seem to want to ride the united train for as long as possible. would be surprised if this happens.

if so, what about fifa's new spending cap stuff?

oh, and woy woy is new brom manager


----------



## Vader

Well the rules are something along the lines of 'spending within your means' which is you must be making a profit (or that's what I think). United made a profit of somewhere between 200-300 million I think (again, not certain) so theoretically they'd be able to spend that amount. This is probably the least fact containing post I'll make here.


----------



## Silent Alarm

:hmm: It would be great to get rid of all the debt but being a plaything for some middle-eastern oil boy? Seems a bit.........City-ish.

Won't happen anyway.


----------



## Kiz

RatedR13 said:


> Well the rules are something along the lines of 'spending within your means' which is you must be making a profit (or that's what I think). United made a profit of somewhere between 200-300 million I think (again, not certain) so theoretically they'd be able to spend that amount. This is probably the least fact containing post I'll make here.


that makes the most sense out of anything i've heard about it.


----------



## Vader

Ferdinand, Evans and Hernandez out of the big game. De Jong and Richards both doubts for City.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Big Fat Sean said:


> I wonder will we see 26 year old Obafemi Martins line out for Birmingham.


I'm hoping he starts, and scores. If so, our stand will probably go mental. I'm also wondering if Zigic can maintain his recent form and keep improving.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Harry Redknapp will face charges for tax evasion. He tried to get the charges dropped but will now have to stand trial. According to SSN.

HA fucking HA!


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm excited for derby tomorrow but very nervous, yes i am nervous about citeh i feel dirty. Especially with no Rio :sad:, i hope we can pull it out and put the wolves game behind us. hopefully the players that need to perform do.


----------



## TIP Punk

Smalling is a disaster waiting to happen!

Is Ireland fit for Newcastle tomorrow ?

Liverpool will get a fifth straight win without conceding Tomorrow!!

*My Predictions*

Man United 2 Man City 2

Liverpool 3 Wigan 0

Arsenal 2 Wolves 1

Birmingham 0 Stoke 0

Blackburn 1 Newcastle 1

West Brom 2 West Ham 2

Sunderland 1 Tottenham 2

Blackpool 2 Aston Villa 2


----------



## Magsimus

^ Ireland's not fit for another week or 2.


----------



## haribo

> Manchester United have denied claims that a £1.6bn bid has been made for the club by buyers from the Middle East.
> 
> Reports have suggested owners the Glazer family are close to agreeing a deal to sell to a Qatari group.
> 
> But a United source told BBC Sport: "There has been no approach and one would not be welcome because the club is not for sale."




I just want to be competitive in the market again and not rely on buying the homeless from Portugal.


----------



## Liam Miller

haribo said:


> I just want to be competitive in the market again and not rely on buying the homeless from Portugal.


It's just a matter of time mate, it will happen they will sell it's inevitable


----------



## Von Doom

Off to Bolton on Sunday, got revenge on the mind after our result there last year, come on Everton.

I'll list my bets when I make them later.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Can't see us winning tomorrow. It's gonna 03/04 all over again, lose to Wolves, collapse and Arsenal capitalise.
Prediction: Man United 1-2 Man City. Fuck sake, wish I could be more positive .

Anyway, If Arsenal, Chelsea, Leeds, QPR and Hearts win my pain will be eased by cold, hard cash.


----------



## steamed hams

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Smalling is a disaster waiting to happen!
> 
> Is Ireland fit for Newcastle tomorrow ?
> 
> Liverpool will get a fifth straight win without conceding Tomorrow!!
> 
> *My Predictions*
> 
> *Man United 2 Man City 2*
> 
> Liverpool 3 Wigan 0
> 
> Arsenal 2 Wolves 1
> 
> Birmingham 0 Stoke 0
> 
> Blackburn 1 Newcastle 1
> 
> West Brom 2 West Ham 2
> 
> Sunderland 1 Tottenham 2
> 
> Blackpool 2 Aston Villa 2


I really doubt it man, Man City will score 1 max and I think it's unlikely that Man U will score more than 2.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

steamed hams said:


> I really doubt it man, Man City will score 1 max and I think it's unlikely that Man U will score more than 2.


An awful lot of either way games tomorrow.

50 notes on Pool + Arse @ 1.7


----------



## Kenny

come on man shitty :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

Man United are going to be begging for Tevez to come back after tonight. 8*D

Derby needs to hurry up and start. I've got the A-League on atm and it's crap.


----------



## united_07

looks like its either 4-4-3 or 4-5-1



> VDS. OShea Vidic Smalling Evra. Nani Fletch Scholes Anderson Giggs. Rooney.


----------



## Goku

Red or Blue?


----------



## Silent Alarm

C'mon United!

That is all.


----------



## Von Doom

60/1 on Dzeko FGS + City 2-1, bastard isn't playing.

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Foreshadowed

I'm a little worried about this fixture, United need to be motivated for this game after their woeful performance against Wolves last week. I'm also surprised that O'Shea has been picked over Rafael. Unless I missed something, I'd have thought Rafael would have been chosen as he's at least been solid this season whereas O'Shea has been in poor form.

I'm also surprised Berbatov has been left on the bench here after his amazing form this season. Will have to see if we need him or not after our first half performance.

I'm hoping for the 3 points but I can easily see this being a draw.


----------



## Rush

good goal by Nani


----------



## Kenny

fuck. 

good goal tho


----------



## Von Doom

Just showed the United bench celebrating, Michael Carrick's looked so forced.


----------



## united_07

good goal, nani has probably been our most threatening player so far, Smalling has looked composed so far, dealt with tevez well


----------



## Foreshadowed

Good goal by Nani who continues his tremendous season.

United started off shaky and didn't really provide any width in the first half. However, for the last 15 minutes, United were on fire and were crossing the ball a lot into the City box. Giggs was very sloppy in the first half but really improved towards the latter stages, with some great runs and some neat little passes.

However, it's only 1-0 to United and that still isn't safe. City have played well (although started to get careless and sloppy in their possession at the end there) and could easily get a goal. United need to get one more goal to at least have a bigger advantage.

I'll also give credit to Smalling who has played very well.

Good first half in terms of football so far.


----------



## Von Doom

Today's accumulator

Arsenal @ 2/9
Newcastle @ 5/2
Blackpool @ 9/4
Liverpool @ 4/11
West Brom @ 10/11
Birmingham @ 6/4
Tottenham @ 13/8

£1 wins £236


----------



## Mikey Damage

city need a goal?

well, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Von Doom

We need to score, I know! I'll bring on Shaun Wright Phillips despite having Edin Dzeko on the bench! 

fpalm


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Kompany is an absolute monster. Such a good defender.

Both Vidic and Smalling are playing very well.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Dzeko bitches!


----------



## Kenny

Mikey Damage said:


> city need a goal?
> 
> well, that's not going to happen.


SPOKE TO SOON!


----------



## Rush

DZEKO


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Fuck.

Come on Berbs, show us what you got.


----------



## Magsimus

HuskyHarris said:


> We need to score, I know! I'll bring on Shaun Wright Phillips despite having Edin Dzeko on the bench!
> 
> fpalm


SWP assist  Just gives them some pace to run at people.

Great finish by Silva.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Jammy fucks didn't deserve it.


----------



## Von Doom

Magsimus said:


> SWP assist  Just gives them some pace to run at people.
> 
> Great finish by Silva.


I know the bastard would prove me wrong! :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

http://www.beta.foxsoccer.tv/page/Home/0,,13138,00.html

free trial for foxsoccer.tv ... probably only works for Americans, tho


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Sweet fucking jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

GOAL OF THE FUCKING SEASON! ROOOOOOOOONEEEEY!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That's a fantastic goal.


----------



## Rush

just jizzed a little at that finish. class from Rooney.


----------



## steamed hams

OHHHHH ROONEY ! ! !


----------



## EGame

I'd like to see Rooney do that again.


----------



## Mikey Damage

holy fuck. what a goal


----------



## Jon Staley

It's a shame Andy Gray isn't commentating because he'd have loved that goal. Fucking get in.


----------



## EGame

Rooney has been shit all game, but you have to stand up and applaud to that goal. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## ßen1

Smalling has been class.


----------



## united_07

FUCKIN' GET IN!!
amazing goal from Rooney, Smalling was outstanding. City didnt really show anything after united went ahead, thats the difference between united and city


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck it, I don't care, I'm fickle. Welcome back into my good graces Rooney!
Tevez, Tevez whats the score? I doubt he'd know as he spent the whole game in Smallings AKA mini-beasts pocket.
Giggs gave a right back 15 years his junior a lesson.
Nani is the best winger in the..........league .

Get fucking in! WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Goal of the Season. Good performance after the first half an hour, great goal by Nani and we were away. City's goal was dodgey as a goal gets but the Wayne Fucking Rooney with the goal of the season and the sickest loooking overhead I remember seeing. With it coming such an important game at an important time just makes it more impressive.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

I'm pretty sure if the ball was on fire, made of cement and wrapped in barbed wire, Vidic would fancy his chances at winning the header.

Two best centre backs in the PL on display today, him and Kompany. Smalling was excellent, looks a real player. Nothing more to say about the winner. Just an absolute peach.


----------



## Foreshadowed

What a match that was! Both teams went all out to get the 3 points and it was a very entertaining football match to watch. Great stuff from both teams.

United were really good in defence, especially with Vidic and Smalling. I have to say, Smalling was class throughout that match and he really kept Tevez at bay. Every time Tevez would try a shot, Smalling was there to win the ball. He's got a bright future at United and this was the best I've seen him play.

In regards to Rooney's goal, what a phenomenal finish. It should rightfully win Goal of the Month and could easily win Goal of the Season. After having no chances at goal today, Rooney just smashes it in terrific "scissor kick" style into the top right corner of Hart's goal. Absolutely beautiful goal.

Nani was also solid throughout and Giggs really picked things up down the wing after a sloppy first half. Everyone played well for United. Glad we've obtained the 3 points and have a 7 point gap at the top... for now.


----------



## Rush

to break up the love affair United were pretty poor after the equaliser. City looked far more threatening until Rooney's magic strike


----------



## Kenny

^true. 

fuck the love affair, MEIRELES and SUAREZ coming up soon.


----------



## Medo

*I love you Rooney *


----------



## Rush

MEIRELES and SUAREZ will torch Wigan and will light up this thread.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Love affair? This place has been a Kenny smooze-fest for the past 2 weeks :side:.

Anyway, C'mon Wolves :side:.

The City fella on Sky Sports is SO bitter.


----------



## Magsimus

Alright now the warm up is over, the big game of the day is just minutes away. 

Come on Newcastle!


----------



## Destiny

Torres to get a hatrick for Liverpool.


Oh wait? :$


----------



## united_07

Lol at summerbee on sky sports
he goes "we dominated possession and created more chances"
cue stats coming up showing united have more possession and had more shots on target
"oh well i dont take much notice of stats"
TWAT


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Mike Summerbee is horrific :lmao

"We've had more shots, dominated possession..."

*Stats come up to prove him wrong*

"I don't believe in stats, me"


----------



## steamed hams

HuskyHarris said:


> 60/1 on Dzeko FGS + City 2-1, bastard isn't playing.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


close


----------



## Kiz

disappointed but not surprised. just glad i didnt bet on us now.

at least i spent the night drinking


----------



## Foreshadowed

Mike Summerbee was really doing my head in with his bitter comments. Especially when they kept showing the Rooney goal and rightfully so as it was amazing. What does he do? Look unimpressed and say "I've seen that Rooney goal about 18 times now". Then he goes and says City had more chances and dominated possession, only to be proven wrong by the stats.

What a moron.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Meireles again. Another volley.

Dude has excellent technique.


----------



## Rush

MEIRELES. what a player. 1-0 up.

SUAREZ just hits the post. fuck.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Roj2eqffes

Mike Summerbee for anyone who missed it


----------



## Renegade™

ROONEY

WHAT A PLAYER.

8*D


----------



## Magsimus

Jose Enrique for England, what a first half he's had!


----------



## Destiny

Rush said:


> MEIRELES. what a player. 1-0 up.
> 
> SUAREZ just hits the post. fuck.


.

If we get more control of the game, we will score more.


----------



## BkB Hulk

SUAREZ has looked great, MEIRELES is the man.

What's new? :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Summerbee the sad old bitter prick talking nonsense.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Meireles again? Fucker has really hit form.


----------



## Shock

BkB Headliner said:


> SUAREZ has looked great, MEIRELES is the man.
> 
> What's new? :side:


What's new?

Wigan have equalized, that's what's new.


----------



## Rush

was offside though tbf. garbage defending, garbage calls. playing shit atm.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

FAO Liverpool fans - with a fully fit squad, what's your starting 11?


----------



## BkB Hulk

Shock said:


> What's new?
> 
> Wigan have equalized, that's what's new.


Also just in - the offside rule doesn't exist.


----------



## Magsimus

How did we not win? Just need someone that can put the ball in the net.

Great performance though.


----------



## Destiny

Gutted with the point. We didnt play great but we were unlucky with Suarez hitting both the post and the bar. Wigan's goal was offside by a couple of meters. No excuses though, vital points lost at home.

Great comeback from West Ham. Great to see V. Persie back in great form!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Quite excited about Sunderland/Spurs. Has the possibility of being an open game with many goals. Hopefully Spurs don't win in light of Chelsea's new fourth place goal.


----------



## Destiny

WWE_TNA said:


> Summerbee the sad old bitter prick talking nonsense.


Just seen this for the first time...... WOW!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Table-wise, bad result, Arsenal win.
Money-wise, good results, Arsenal, Leeds & Hearts win so if QPR & Chelsea win thats €110.
Liverpool could have been 3 points off fourth had they won. Oh well, what a shame .


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> Table-wise, bad result, Arsenal win.
> Money-wise, good results, Arsenal, Leeds & Hearts win so if QPR & Chelsea win thats €110.
> Liverpool could have been 3 points off fourth had they won. Oh well, what a shame .



Jammy bastard you, 2nd week in a row one team has let me down for over 200 quid.


----------



## Von Doom

Accumulator didn't come in :[

Stuck £10 on Milan to beat Parma at 1.4 to get today's stakes back, Seedorf scores after 7 minutes and Cassano just made it 2-0


----------



## Medo

*Man, That was unbelivable goal by Rooney, what brilliant touch was there.

Looking forward Spurs/Sunderland game.

Ohh and i forgot to congrats Wigan with that lovely point they stole there *


----------



## Kenny

hoping for a draw in spurs/sunderland


----------



## CGS

Shame we only got a point today but ah well these things happen. 

Great result for Man U today. That result pretty much makes it a two horse race considering Man city have played a game more than Arsenal and Man U. Also great goal from Rooney. 

But Yeah Spurs/Sunderland ending in a draw would be great for us no doubt.


----------



## Kenny

it was always two-horse really, but man united have been ahead for a long while. man city have been inconsisent


----------



## CGS

Even with City's inconsistency though they have still been pretty close to Man U & Arsenal.


----------



## The Monster

Thought pretty even game. I did question SAF starting 11 when I first saw it, O'Shea ahead of Rafael had me worried but I do understand reasons, that O’shea little bit more composed right now then Rafael, more defensive then Rafael, have more experience & height which is needed from set pieces. As For Carrick on bench & going with Ando, Fletch & Scholes, think SAF went with that attacking midfield 3 as thought like I did that Man City would sit deep like did vs Arsenal & didn’t need more defensive CM in Carrick. But fair play to Man City they came to OT & had a go at us, proved me wrong didn’t think they would be as attacking as that. 

Must say our 2 goals were superb goals, Nani goal will now be over looked cos of Rooney’s goal but its great goal, his touch to take ball out sky, kill ball takes touch to give him that half yard then his finish is coolly done when slides past Hart. Nani has now in space of just 12 months become a big time player for us, not many things he can’t do, sometimes still bit selfish & should pass or cross but his contribution to the side is so huge now then when not there we lose that bit of spark in final attacking 3rd.

I was lost for words when Rooney scored, all I know is that I went nuts watching it, don’t think players on pith knew it, lot of open mouths wondering if there in FIFA or PES game as was something you see like that on your Console, he had poor game I thought but such is his talent he can pop up & do that to win us the game.

I think Man City problem was yes had good spell of ball & had some nice movement in team mainly from Silva who thought was great today for them, always been fan of him. They made decent runs, movements & passing moves but mainly all of that was in front of our back 4 only time really remember them getting in behind was Silva chance in the 1st 3 mins of game when his shot went wide of post when should of scored really. Think what Man City missing was someone to make some runs or find yard of space in CF aka Tevez but he was so quiet today & thought game passed him by, didn’t do alot I thought & any time he tried doing anything or got ball in final 3rd Chris Smalling was always there to stop him, MotM for me, 10M is a steal for him. Kid looks a talent & Rio replacement & imo the best CB who seen who has Rio like ability, composure, calmness, passing, reading/understanding of game, he played like 30 year old experienced CB today, didn’t think many if any faults with him today. Very glad we got him & thought might become good CB in few years time when I talked about him in the summer in this thread & still believe that, wont go so OTT over him right now as still young man learning his trade but no denying his a very talented CB who will get better as time goes on. 

In big derby games individual qualities will decide games like these normally, more so in closely contested matches like today. But think we took our chances even if both goals were great goals but Man City didn’t take there chances which was big difference in final result, had they taken the few they had would have been different story.

There defiantly closing the gap all the time, if played like did today vs the other big teams they be alot higher in table for sure, they still need a CB though to partner Kompany who thought was excellent for them today & has been all season for them tbf. 

But now that Man City out League Title as now 8 points behind us in league & we have game in hand. But will say not the end of world for them they still can get a top 4 finish & still in FA Cup & Europa League, sure strengthen in summer again to try close the gap more, 1 lose isn’t end world for them in terms of what there targets are for rest of this season, even if Summerbee's meltdown may prove me otherwise (what a clown btw). Its a dent which will leave a bitter taste in Man City mouths clearly but its the not end of world for them is my point as still a lot things there for them this season to achieve as said last week when we lost to Wolves, you move on & look at the positives (Which are there for them vs us today no doubt) & ask for a reaction from the your players when loses like these happens, that’s true mark of best & biggest teams, so we shall see what they do next week.

As for us, didn’t think we were great but in big games & derby games winning beautifully isn’t what’s important its just winning however that counts, not to say its ok to play as we did today for rest season as we will need to play a lot better vs big UCL sides & vs Chelsea/Arsenal for example in the League later on in the season, but there are positives there in team & still believe we get better as months go on, away from home more so. But getting those 3 points is what counted today & that’s was all.

Next up Crawley Town in FA Cup in 7 days time at Old Trafford, expecting fringe, bench, youngsters in this game very few to little 1st teamers for that game. Oh I nearly forgot, Antonio Valencia returns to Man Utd 1st team in 2/3 weeks I think he should/will be on bench (I believe) vs Either Chelsea away or Liverpool away next month, cant wait to have him back.


----------



## Rated Y2J

Superb game today. Fucking magnificent goal by Rooney for the winner.


----------



## Von Doom

Milan winning 4-0, safely got my stake from today back


----------



## dR1

Id love to make a joke about how I was at that Utd derby, but eh. Place fucking blew up after that goal, and deservedly so, nice to see a vintage Rooney goal for the first time in like years, even in his 30 goal season he didn't really score cracking stuff like that. Brilliant goal, City were pretty damn impressive too really, especially if you compare to how they were at home vs Utd. Silva/Tevez/Dzeko is coming along well, just needs more goals outside of Tevez.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

ZIGIC!!!!!! Vital 3 points. Up to 14th, bring on Newcastle.


----------



## STALKER

Great goal from ronney, at this stage i can't see utd losing the title.


----------



## BkB Hulk

United really can't lose from here. They'd have to choke worse than anyone ever.


----------



## Von Doom

I was shocked when I looked at the table, if Everton win today we go 8th with a game in hand on everyone else. 

Waiting to get picked up for Bolton now, COYBB!!!!!!!

I've done my bets, £6 on Hertha Berlin and £3 on Sampdoria, also a £1 goals galore coupon (betting on which games will have both teams scoring. However I'd trade winning all those bets in for an Everton win today.


----------



## united_07

BkB Headliner said:


> United really can't lose from here. They'd have to choke worse than anyone ever.


well united have to play chelsea twice, arsenal and liverpool away, and our away form has been terrible this year


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


> well united have to play chelsea twice, arsenal and liverpool away, and our away form has been terrible this year


You've got to come to Ewood too!

I'd be happy just to avoid a seven goal battering again tbh. Tbf United do have some tough away game, but it's not like everyone else has a run in without a couple of tough games at least. United may have drawn a lot away, but they've only lost one. As long as they don't give points away to Arsenal or Chelsea, they should be okay.

To keep it interesting as a neutral though, I'd like to see Arsenal push them all the way, and beating United at the Emirates would do them the world of good. I don't think Chelsea will challenge and they probably know their only hope right now is the Champions League. The distraction of the Champions League always takes effect on all involved, so United might suffer with that too while Arsenal should be out in a few weeks.


----------



## haribo

BkB Headliner said:


> United really can't lose from here. They'd have to choke worse than anyone ever.


Losing at Emirates + one more draw than Arsenal puts Wenger top. It's not that difficult. Especially with Arsenal having an easier run-in.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Man U have been in the best form all season, taking points even when they don't play anywhere near their best. Irrespective of the fixtures, their results would have to take a turn they haven't thus far, meaning it would be choking on United's part to lose from this position.


----------



## CGS

Yeah Man U haven't really played well this season but have shown great will of champions to win while not really playing good & I expect things to stay that way. Even when you look at it the only team who can really give them a threat is Arsenal. Man City are 8 points off with a game more played which could leave them 11 points off if Man U win that game in hand. Spurs are 9 points off & Chelsea ahead of tomorrows game are 13 points off. 

If United do beat Arsenal then the title is as good as theirs.


----------



## Magsimus

BkB Headliner said:


> United really can't lose from here. They'd have to choke worse than anyone ever.












:hmm:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal had a piss-easy run-in last season too and they managed to mess that up. If we just stay a tiny bit better than Arsenal we'll win it.

Van Persie is due an injury :hmm:.


----------



## shawnzz

i like soccer


----------



## Liam Miller

This is brilliant










And QPR fuck up your bet silent?


----------



## wordlifev

Jose Enrique for England, what a first half he's had!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah, they messed it up, the shower of wasters. They went 1 up and Forest had a man sent off early on but they equalised. Oh well.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nice to see Daniel Sturridge score. Hopefully he can have a great loan and be epic for us next season.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Sturridge can make a huge name for himself if he keeps this up. Starting 11 in 18 months.

Anichebe looks absolutely fucked for Everton.


----------



## The Monster

Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal had a piss-easy run-in last season too and they managed to mess that up. If we just stay a tiny bit better than Arsenal we'll win it.
> 
> Van Persie is due an injury :hmm:.


I actually had quick glance at Arsenal remaining league fixtures they actually have some tough games to go, might say more tough games at home then away but they all are (In No Order).

Home - Man Utd, Liverpool, Stoke, Sunderland, Blackburn & Aston Villa

Away - Stoke, Fulham, Spurs, Bolton, Blackpool & West Brom.

12 remaining games there for Arsenal, 6 at home & 6 away, theres also Carling Cup Final in there for them vs Birmingham in 2 week time & possible FA Cup games & any more Champions League ties as well (Though I do feel they will lose to Barca in Last 16 but being out of it will help there League title push as same thing happened & helped Chelsea last year)

& for anyone wondering here is our/Man Utd 12 remaining league games (Again In No order).

Home - Chelsea, Bolton, Fulham, Blackpool & Everton.

Away - Arsenal, Liverpool, West Ham, Chelsea, Wigan, Blackburn & Newcastle United. 

7 Away League games & 5 Home League games in there, again very tough, the Arsenal away game think may be key Which is on 30th April, there also possible Champions League & FA Cup games to still go as well. As for both Chelsea games the away league game may be moved again to middle of May it will depend on of if Chelsea result vs Everton this weekend in FA Cup, if Chelsea lose then match on Tuesday 1st March goes ahead on that date if Chelsea however win that date be used for the next FA Cup tie & League away game will be pushed to Either Tuesday 10th of May or Wednesday the 11th of May & if that does happen that would mean We would face Chelsea 2 times in a row in League.

7th/8th May - Man Utd vs Chelsea, Old Trafford, League Game Number 35.
10th/11th May - Chelsea vs Man Utd, Stamford Bridge, League Game Number 36.

Imo 80-84 Points will be enough to win the League title this season, Can’t see either us or Arsenal getting to 85pts this season, think a telling factor & most interesting one may be seeing how both teams deal with juggling all comps they in together with a League title challenge.


----------



## reDREDD

Thank God sturridge is just on loan.


----------



## Von Doom

Big Fat Sean said:


> Sturridge can make a huge name for himself if he keeps this up. Starting 11 in 18 months.
> 
> Anichebe looks absolutely fucked for Everton.


Categorically the worst, laziest striker I've ever seen for Everton.


Incredible statistic, Dirk Kuyt has scored more goals at Goodison Park for Liverpool, than Anichebe has for Everton.


----------



## CGS

^ :lmao. Why everton still play him is a mystery.


----------



## Nige™

I've always wondered why Moyes continues to keep him in his squad. I've felt that I've been missing something, but he really is useless. He makes Jason Roberts look like a world beater.


----------



## T-C

Rush said:


> MEIRELES and SUAREZ will torch Wigan and will light up this thread.


----------



## Silent Alarm

:lmao That was a brilliant reaction by Fergie.


----------



## Kenny

HuskyHarris said:


> Categorically the worst, laziest striker I've ever seen for Everton.
> 
> 
> Incredible statistic, Dirk Kuyt has scored more goals at Goodison Park for Liverpool, than Anichebe has for Everton.


Dirk KUYT is great, obviously. 

What was he really reacting to? (ferguson)


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


>


----------



## Kenny

i really hope MEIRELES being taken off wasn't for anything serious.


----------



## Rush

apparently he was ill and was throwing up at half time. no idea if thats true or not.


----------



## Jon Staley

Andy Gray and Richard Keys' show on talkSPORT is great.


----------



## nate_h

It's a bit boring. Trying so hard not to be controversial, no views that are going to get the fans going mad like Parry would come up with. Not letting any fans on the show (understandably so.)


----------



## Jon Staley

I hate how all of the pundits aren't allowed to touch on subjects like foreigners in the game. I hope that in time Keys and Gray will grow into it and be allowed to offer true opinions. I enjoyed the first edition though. Woke up early for it.


----------



## RATED R RULES

Only caught about an hour of it. It was fun but I could tell they were treading carefully. Over time it should be better.

Gutted I missed the interview with Warnock (as I'm a QPR fan). Anything interesting?


----------



## haribo

The Monster said:


> I actually had quick glance at Arsenal remaining league fixtures they actually have some tough games to go, might say more tough games at home then away but they all are (In No Order).
> 
> Home - Man Utd, Liverpool, Stoke, Sunderland, Blackburn & Aston Villa
> 
> Away - Stoke, Fulham, Spurs, Bolton, Blackpool & West Brom.
> 
> & for anyone wondering here is our/Man Utd 12 remaining league games (Again In No order).
> 
> Home - Chelsea, Bolton, Fulham, Blackpool & Everton.
> 
> Away - Arsenal, Liverpool, West Ham, Chelsea, Wigan, Blackburn & Newcastle United.


I know it's stupid to regard any match as a formality (especially if it's your own club), but you'd say United will win 4 of those 5 home games (the other being Chelsea). With the away games it really could be anything. I'd expect wins against Wigan & Blackburn, and I'd take a draw from each of the Emirates, Anfield & Stamford Bridge games if I were offered it.

For Arsenal I'd bank on them winning 4 of those away games (Stoke and Spurs not so much) and 4 of the home games.


----------



## Jon Staley

RATED R RULES said:


> Only caught about an hour of it. It was fun but I could tell they were treading carefully. Over time it should be better.
> 
> Gutted I missed the interview with Warnock (as I'm a QPR fan). Anything interesting?


I missed the Warnock bit for the most part but I remember him saying that Taarabt is as good as any player in the world, and that he never thought that he'd be able to manage a player like him. Not sure if that's what you'd call interesting but that's all that I recall. Warnock's a great guy.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm glad i don't listen to the radio, won't have to see or hear them two ever again.

shit commentator who talked bollocks and keys was always a tool.


----------



## united_07

I listened to the show, it will probably improve over time. But mike parry. who was always great radio on talksport, is doing 606 on 5live on saturday with robbie savage


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Fulham vs Chelsea tonight if i'm not mistaken.

I still believe almost half the teams could still go down.

Wigan
West Brom
Aston Villa
Wolves
West Ham
Birmingham
Fulham
Blackpool
Everton

I wouldn't say Stoke, Newcastle and Blackburn are entirely safe yet either, if any of them were to go on a bad run.

Although if we beat Newcastle tomorrow night, I think we'll be safe.


----------



## RATED R RULES

The JPH said:


> I missed the Warnock bit for the most part but I remember him saying that Taarabt is as good as any player in the world, and that he never thought that he'd be able to manage a player like him. Not sure if that's what you'd call interesting but that's all that I recall. Warnock's a great guy.


A bit over the top there. One of the most skillful players in the world. Undoubtably. One of the best - on his day but he is too often poor.

Fulham- Chelsea predictions?

I'm going for a sneaky 1-2.


----------



## Vader

Whilst this may be a very ignorant view on my behalf, why would one of the world's best players be at QPR, playing against below-par opposition? If a player scores 70 goals in the Conference, it doesn't mean he is up there with Villa or Messi. He's one of the best players in that division but he isn't close to even being one of the best in the country, let alone the world. Typical manager overhyping.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Not a very good first half for Chelsea. Dominating possession but that means jack if your not scoring. I hate that Anelka plays so deep and acts as a midfielder. What kind of help is there gonna be for Torres up front if your playing as a midfielder? Nothing going for Torres either, but I would hold off on taking him off at halftime. Drogba most likely to come on.

Oh yeah, I forgot the positive. I really like David Luiz's movement. Shows immense confidence as a CB going forward. You don't usually see that from center-backs. Hopefully we have a way better second half.

EDIT- Fucking Fernando smash the ball, why the hell are you so slow at doing that?!


----------



## Mikey Damage

:lmao @ torres

he's rubbish today.


----------



## Melvis

I liked what I saw from David Luiz against Liverpool. Good attacking mind, seems confident on the ball, etc. Plus, his hair is amazing, so he's probably the new Fellaini, only BETTER if that's possible. :side:


----------



## TIP Punk

He is a secret spy for Liverpool... It's a screwjob :no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nice to see Mourinho in the crowd, probably wearing a hood due to Chelsea's embarrassing current run of form. I hope he leaves Madrid and comes back. <3

I hope Torres comes off for Drogba now, especially after that last error.


----------



## Vader

Makes a change for Liverpool to be laughing at another club.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Torres lasted 65 minutes on his Chelsea debut. Huge improvement tonight.






He made it to 70 minutes before being subbed 8*D.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Poor Dempsey.

That would have been awesome.


----------



## Liam Miller

Dempsey you fucking muppet


----------



## Shock

STUPID DEMPSEY! STUPID, STUPID!


----------



## united_07

just going on the guide of where his last penalties went dempsey is a poor penalty taker, none of them went into a corner, all in a good range where a keeper can reach


----------



## Silent Alarm

Dempsey, bug-eyed gimp. Pisses away that chance. Idiot.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I agree that Dempsey isn't a strong PK-taker...however, who would you have given that PK to? Eidur? Davies?

And Dempsey is still a good player. He puts forth 100% effort, and for the majority of the 2nd half, he was the only Fulham player in Chelsea's half. Not an easy place to be against the like of Terry, Ivanonic, Cole, and Luiz. Still had a respectable showing.


----------



## Liam Miller

Eidur is a cool customer i would expect him to put it away.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah I don't recall ever seeing Dempsey take a pen. so wasn't surprised seeing him win. He's still a very important Fulham player though. I think he has 9 this year for Fulham, which is the same as Drogba and Malouda have for Chelsea. I like him better than Donovan anyways. Doing very well for an American in the Premier League.

Goddamn its so frustrating with Chelsea this season. So many players off form. Apart from Luiz being dumb in the end, he was quality. Right now focus on that 4th CL spot please. I have low hopes for the actual CL this year. Really hope we can get past Copenhagen.


----------



## Von Doom

Dempsey is a great player, penalties have never been his speciality, can't blame him.

Also glad he missed as I would have lost a lot of money if Chelsea lost!


----------



## Mikey Damage

What does Dempsey's physical appearance have to do with anything?

At least he doesn't look like smeagol from LOTR like Wayne Rooney does. :side:


----------



## RATED R RULES

RatedR13 said:


> Whilst this may be a very ignorant view on my behalf, why would one of the world's best players be at QPR, playing against below-par opposition? If a player scores 70 goals in the Conference, it doesn't mean he is up there with Villa or Messi. He's one of the best players in that division but he isn't close to even being one of the best in the country, let alone the world. Typical manager overhyping.


You are right. He isn't one of the best players in the world. He is definatly the best player in the league. What I'm trying to say is that on his day he is one of the most skillful players in the world. He can change a game on his own. However, he would not work at a team which does not resolve around him. Our whole system of play is built round him and not many teams would do that.

That F-C game was poor in my opinion. Gutted Dempsey missed. However it is obvious that they are both running scared of West London's biggest club


----------



## Vader

Dempsey does look like he lives off meth and red bull.

Listening to Hoddle and Wilkins is just like watching two people masturbate over themselves in the mirror. I get they have loyalty to Chelsea but jesus fucking christ you're defending a team who aren't playing great (in the game vs. Fulham). Wilkins' comment about £50 million Torres, "it fell on his left side, he'd have done better on his right", was pathetic. I'm a decent enough sunday league player and I'm capable of kicking a ball with two feet.


----------



## BkB Hulk

So 50 mil still isn't enough to buy a goal? Chelsea would have been better off asking Qatar how much the World Cup cost so they could offer the same to FIFA for the prem.


----------



## Medo

*Poor Dempsey!*


----------



## nate_h

David Luiz, apart from the pen, looks absolutely quality.

We've got a break of just about 2 weeks then we play Blackburn. I bet you're sick of playing us arent you Nige? lol it's normally about 4 times a season


----------



## Renegade™

> I missed the Warnock bit for the most part but I remember him saying that Taarabt is as good as any player in the world, and that he never thought that he'd be able to manage a player like him. Not sure if that's what you'd call interesting but that's all that I recall. Warnock's a great guy.


:lmao. Warnock's always been a total fucking idiot, and he's proven it again there. Absolute numpty.

Oh and everybody who's saying Luiz looks class and all this after 1.25 games, relax. Give him a chance to play a few more games before you go judging him. He could have an absolute mare next week. Which wouldn't surprise me, as young players aren't exactly consistent.


----------



## Kiz

any player can be shit the next week.


----------



## reDREDD

In regards to today's match.

Otherwise, heck of a preformance by Luiz. Dude is batshit crazy. But in a good way.


----------



## nate_h

Just saying he had a very decent game that's all. He has a past of making some stupid mistakes..only young as of yet. He was an attacking midfielder until Vitoria (think thats who it was) played him at CB 5 ish years ago.


And on the Warnock thing..yea wait till you see how he does against Vidic then judge him..not on the likes of Wes Morgan!


----------



## Von Doom

:lmao at Taarabt being amongst the best in the world.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Warnock is a twat. It's a shame he's going to spouting his shit in the Premier League next season.

We need The Rock to take his boot, turn that son-bitch sideways and stick it straight up Warnocks candy-ass :side:.


----------



## nate_h

The Rock ''supports'' some league 1 or 2 team in England. Think it's Macclesfield lmao

(because he was on Soccer AM and they pulled a random team out of the hat for him)


----------



## nate_h

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

Signed on a free, from Germany... Peter Lovenkrands!


----------



## Nige™

nate_h said:


> David Luiz, apart from the pen, looks absolutely quality.
> 
> We've got a break of just about 2 weeks then we play Blackburn. I bet you're sick of playing us arent you Nige? lol it's normally about 4 times a season


Nah not at all. It's a league game. We've got this one covered.:side:

It's a joke that we've drawn you in the FA Cup away each of the last two seasons and then away this year in the Carling Cup after the semi too last season. You've won all four of those four matches but we've won the last three in the league, including one at your place on the final day last May. It's a bizarre situation. We won't win this one though. I'll take a point here and now.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Absolutely disgraceful performance from Birmingham, as bad as our 5-0 defeat to Man U.

I could have rounded up 10 of my mates, and we would have done better.


----------



## Magsimus

Just outclassed  Not the first this season and won't be the last.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Magsimus said:


> Just outclassed  Not the first this season and won't be the last.


At least we didn't lose to you 6-0 like Villa did.


----------



## Cre5po

Just saw Match of The Day 2 which was pretty shite as always, something about Ginola and Dixon wants to make me hurt things, I wont get started on Colin Murray

I'm glad to see Dan Sturridge playing regular football on loan at Bolton, it's an ideal side for him to add a contribution to considering how well they've played football through the season. Owen Coyle I'm hoping continues with what's he's done so far because I feel they could push on this season for a very respectful position. 

They discussed how Everton could get caught up in a relegation battle but I just don't see it, throughout their 11 if they showed a bit more passion there is easily enough talent between Cahill, Coleman, Arteta, Fellaini, Baines etc to see them into a safe enough position, even if they need some investment next year. 

Chelseas next Premier League game (After Everton in the Cup and Copenhagen) is United at Stamford Bridge, to be totally honest I have no idea what to expect from our players I just hope they go in playing better football than they did against Fulham on Monday night.


----------



## Seb

everton will be fine, they have one of the best midfields in the league - cahill, arteta, and fellaini would walk into most teams, not to mention rodwell who's an extremely promising youngster and biliyaetdinov (sp?) who's decent as well.


----------



## Renegade™

You guys are forgetting KING LOUIS up front too, who's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## CC91

Just found this lol:


----------



## Silent Alarm

^^^
Redcafe is great for that stuff.

According to Goal.com (and Redcafe) Evra has signed a new 4 year deal. Hurray! (If true :side

Edit: Maybe he hasn't. Fergie didn't mention it in his press conference.
Just sign it, Paddy!


----------



## Kiz

giggs signed a 1 year contract extension.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Giggsy for another season? Great stuff. What a man.


----------



## Liam Miller

Best Player prem has seen period


----------



## Seb

Renegade™ said:


> You guys are forgetting KING LOUIS up front too, who's pretty fucking awesome.


he's always injured tho


----------



## The Monster

It’s FA CUP Weekend this weekend, 4th round replays & 5th round games to be played at weekend.

Here are all games that will be played.

4th Round:
Replay - Saturday 19 February: Chelsea v Everton at Stamford Bridge
Replay - Sunday 20 February: Manchester City v Notts County at City of Manchester Stadium 

5th Round:
Saturday 19th February: Manchester United v Crawley Town at Old Trafford, 
Saturday 19th February: Stoke City v Brighton & Hove Albion at Britannia Stadium 
Saturday 19th February: Birmingham City v Sheffield Wednesday at St. Andrews 
Sunday 20th February: Leyton Orient v Arsenal at Brisbane Road 
Sunday 20th February: Fulham v Bolton Wanderers at Craven Cottage
Monday 21st February: West Ham United v Burnley at Upton Park 

The Other two remanding 5th round games will be played at the start of March which is a mid week, they both are:

Tuesday 1st March: Everton or Chelsea v Reading 
Wednesday 2nd March: Notts County or Manchester City v Aston Villa 

Good luck to all teams involved.

As for our game vs Crawley Town tomorrow, SAF recent press conference suggests he will be using good amount of 1st teamers & fringe/bench players more then the Academy lads. I wont predict bench as im really not sure so only to the starting 11.

Lindegaard
Rafael Brown/O'Shea Fabio
Gibson/Carrick
Bebe Morrison Obertan
Hernandez

I'm really not sure as im convinced Rooney play as lone CF On Wednesday night & won’t play a part here along with Smalling, VDS, Vidic, Scholes, Fletch, Giggs & Evra. So May see Berbatov start (unlikely) or on bench, Progba is in the team which is great news & I only picked Morrison in CAM as more to do with me wanting see him at OT in a role where at his best & his such a bright talent that would like to see him giving a chance, if not from start from the bench at least.

We will give Crawley Town the respect they deserve there in 5th round for a good reason & we shouldn’t treat the game as dead certainly to win this game, as with all things in life have to earn the win & SAF will drill that into players before go out there, let football do talking, get this game over & done with so we go move onto the FA Cup QF stages & also focus on Champions League fixture vs Marseille mid week. 

Also great news that Giggs has signed new 1-year deal, also rumors that Evra is about to sign new deal at club along with Berbatov & Carrick soon, imagine Fletch, Park & O’Shea may also sign new deals here before the season ends. That leaves a few players who deal runs out either this summer or next that I am unsure on.

This summer - Scholes, Owen & Hargo

Next summer - Wes Brown, Kuz & Gibson

Things that are sure to happen are – VDS Retiring along with Neville this summer. 

Scholes I would expect is most likely to stay after this season out of those 6; Kuz think off in summer, Owen may also be off & be replaced by Welbeck in the side. I said my piece of Hargreaves before my opinion is that I can’t see him being here after summer, Brown is good player to have around the team as good squad player but now 30/31 & has had bad injury problems over last few years & then that leaves Gibson, harsh as may sound I don’t think brings anything to team other then long range shooting & when that fails not a lot he can do elsewhere, he needs 1st team action & not young man anymore at 23 & my guess is Cleverly will replace him in the side come 2011/2012 Season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hopefully we batter Crawley, fuck the magic of the cup. I hope their dodgy manager is a gibbering wreck after the match tomorrow.

Prediction: 13-1 (Crawley will take the lead, it's always the way with these matches) Hernandez for a triple hat-trick.


----------



## united_07

Yeah i really want to see morrison given a good amount of time tomorrow, would be great to see him start. Pogba as well looks promising.


----------



## Liam Miller

Yeah let the magic of the FA cup happen in the city or arsenal game.

5-0 or something along them lines will be nice, but probably something daft like 2-0


----------



## Silent Alarm

It won't happen in the Arsenal game. They have the quadruple wrapped up, don't you know? :side:


----------



## Kenny

Come on Crawley, whoever the fuck you are!


----------



## Razor King

Can Drogba and Torres play together upfront?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

The Chairman of Crawley thinks they are taking 12,000 people to OT does Crawley even have 12,000 fans?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Jobbed_Out said:


> The Chairman of Crawley thinks they are taking 12,000 people to OT does Crawley even have 12,000 fans?


They do today, probably most of the town are going and despite supporting Arsenal, United and Chelsea really they are going today to claim they are Crawley fans so they can go Old Trafford. It's like Glory Hunting but done differently.


----------



## united_07

my other team got drawn against chelsea a few years back, id been to every home game that season, normally the attendance was around 3-4000, so when i got to the ticket office the queue was like a mile long, and they sold around 7000 and i didnt get one :frustrate


----------



## Jobbed_Out

united_07 said:


> my other team got drawn against chelsea a few years back, id been to every home game that season, normally the attendance was around 3-4000, so when i got to the ticket office the queue was like a mile long, and they sold around 7000 and i didnt get one :frustrate


It wasn't Gillingham was it? I remember they seemed to get Chelsea a fair bit about 10 years ago!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Razor King said:


> Can Drogba and Torres play together upfront?


no Torres can't play, because he already played FA Cup with Liverpool.

Not really expecting to beat Everton today.


----------



## Kenny

got a stream, watching now.


----------



## Razor King

So, Torres can't play in the Champions League too, right? He's played the Europa League with Liverpool. :S


----------



## Kenny

Torres can play in the Champions League. If he had played in the champions league, it would be different. Suarez can't play for us in the Europa League due to playing in it.


----------



## Razor King

Ohhhhhhhhhh... Good for Chelsea, I guess.

Champs League is what they will go all-out for.


----------



## Kenny

Most likely, don't see them winning it though.


----------



## Medo

*Despite the fact that Chelsea/Everton game still 0-0 but it is very interesting game to watch, too many chances but no goals yet.*


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Medo said:


> *Despite the fact that Chelsea/Everton game still 0-0 but it is very interesting game to watch, too many chances but no goals yet.*


When does the Egyptian league start up again?


----------



## Kenny

Lol^

Stream is fucking up now, great.


----------



## Medo

Jobbed_Out said:


> When does the Egyptian league start up again?


*Are you interesting ?








Lampard scored 1-0*


----------



## Kenny

interested*

fuck, fat frank.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Medo said:


> *Are you interesting ?
> 
> 
> 
> *


Used to work with a guy from Egypt plus I've won money betting on Arab Contractors a few times.


----------



## Medo

*Be easy on me Ken, you know that it isn't my first language anyway.*


----------



## Kenny

That's why I'm here to help you.

I find the best stream now, but match is almost over.


----------



## Medo

*Alright *



Jobbed_Out said:


> Used to work with a guy from Egypt plus I've won money betting on Arab Contractors a few times.



*Ohh that's great to hear man but come on next time bet on worthy teams not Arab contractors, it is shitty team honeslty.

I dunno man as you know the stuff going around here and the country not in stable state to start the football action again and even there's news that there's a thinking to cancel the league and the cup this year so *


----------



## Kenny

crawley 1-0 Man united :side:


----------



## Medo

*Oh shit !*


----------



## KingKicks

Go on Baines!


----------



## Kenny

Cracking goal by Baines!


----------



## Medo

King Kenny said:


> crawley 1-0 Man united :side:


*Hehe, well everything is possible in the football Ken so yea why not ?!




Man if it's Liverpool/Crawley, then yea maybe that would make a sense you know


 *


----------



## Liam Miller

Can't see chelsea losing on pens but who knows


----------



## Medo

*Oh Baines...*


----------



## KingKicks

Good times.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao at that shootout.

anelka and cashley's penalty were hilarious


----------



## Liam Miller

Watching that slimy prick cashley miss a pena is great. have that you twat

And super phil neville scoring the winner must have been hard for them chelski fans to see.


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao at Cole, brilliant.


----------



## Kenny

BIG MAN CAREW scores for Stoke, 2-0 to them.


----------



## Medo

*:lmao @ Anelka shootout*


----------



## Von Doom

Shaking like a fucking leaf. We're on the march!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ha Cashley & Anelka. You'd think Anelka would have learned.
Well done Phil & Tim, former United Lads .


----------



## Kenny

The Rock's "team" are down 1-0. :side:


----------



## CGS

Chelsea's out? 

Oh how I love the FA cup


----------



## The Monster

The Monster said:


> I'm really looking forward to Everton vs Chelsea. Whisper it but Everton are my dark horses to win FA Cup this season or at least reach the final.


Post i made at start of Jan after 4th round draw & to follow it up, said it again at start of this month.



The Monster said:


> I still have feeling Everton will beat Chelsea in the replay as well at the Bridge, I think go all way to ET or/& Pens before Everton win it.


Oh hell yeah, . Whilst looking back to see when I made that statement I came across this bit by myself.



The Monster said:


> Also SAF has come out today & back tracked on his earlier statement about not buying anyone this Jan & is thinking of maybe getting in 1 new face this month. Lass Diarria of Real Madrid is being mentioned but think Jose has said he would like him to stay for at least the rest season but his not my pick as to whom SAF is maybe thinking of here, believe his talking about Sunderland Jordan Henderson, already spoken about him in this thread about how good he is, the potential he has & that SAF clearly likes him. Add fact we don’t have someone when Scholes not there who keep ball, not saying Henderson like Scholes in passing range sense but 1 thing Henderson does do is keep his head up & like to pass ball around & in fact he can play in times of need LW & RW as well, got cool head, got bags of energy, only 20, English, think SAF will want to get an eye on him no idea on price 13-16M be my guess. But could be wrong & go for someone else but think his name being one appear most of all since season started & there is clear interest in him & imo he do well at OT, & SAF know amount of teams wanting him may feel now best time to act, who knows though.


Post made back in start of Jan, also would appear that mystery player SAF was talking about is Everton’s Jack Rodwell who we will go back in for this summer, which is fantastic news, im a huge fan of Rodwell, have been for good bit now, think class act & type player that SAF likes, team needs & is 1 of those types of player who has everything in his locker, that don’t come around very often & just needs fine tuning & bit of time to become the player he can be, only 19 as well. 15-20M is price worth buying for this lad, honestly believe that. Be over moon if we sign him in the summer.

As for Everton, they need this FA CUP run, they have bad money problems atm, need to sell players, & no European football & struggling in league, this only real chance of anything this season, got reading next round, expecting them to go through & still with my other prediction of all FA Cup QF filled with only Prem league sides.

Pens shoot outs fall under good amount of luck for most of it, the other part/s are nerves & having to take a decent pen. If you aim into corners you have really good chance of scoring, if not then right amount of power can get you over the line most of the time, so if pen doesn’t have power or aimed at corners you running big risk of not scoring & Anelka pen summed that up, 3 steps is ok if you back it up with alot of back lift in your shot, Anelka didnt, weak pen from him thought miss soon as stepped up, didn’t look like believed going to score imo. As for A. Cole think nerves cost him most then anything, just lent back bit to much at last second & ball went over bar, was aimed at top corner but got to much under the ball.

As for best pen has to be Phil Neville, showed Anelka & A.Cole how you take calm pen, 3 steps back but with alot power but aimed right into that top corner, Cech had no chance. Celebration was class along with Everton team as well. 

Heres Man Utd starting 11 to face Crawley btw

Lindegaard 
Rafael O'Shea/Brown Fabio
Carrick
Anderson Gibson 
Bébe Hernandez Obertan

4-3-3, got back 4/5 & front 3 right, along with Gibson & Carrick in there, only got Ando wrong as thought Morrison play a part but he hasn’t, which shame as would liked to have seen him but bench has King, Pogba on it who i like as well as Rooney & Fletch if needs must. 

Man United subs: Kuszczak, Smalling, Tunnicliffe, Fletcher, Pogba, Rooney & King

Think we win it 3-0.


----------



## united_07

United XI: Lindegaard; Rafael, O'Shea, Brown, Fábio; Carrick, Anderson, Gibson; Bébe, Obertan, Hernández
Subs; Rooney, Smalling, Fletcher, Kus. King, Pogba, Tunnicliffe

good to see pogba and tunncliffe on the bench, but would have liked to see morrison there though

edit: lol beaten to it


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> United XI: Lindegaard; Rafael, O'Shea, Brown, Fábio; Carrick, Anderson, Gibson; Bébe, Obertan, Hernández
> Subs; Rooney, Smalling, Fletcher, Kus. King, Pogba, Tunnicliffe
> 
> good to see pogba and tunncliffe on the bench, but would have liked to see morrison there though
> 
> edit: lol beaten to it


 

Bit shame not seeing Morrison but oh well. Also quick note, cos Everton win over Chelsea in fa cup that the Chelsea V. Man utd game at the Bridge on 1st March will not go ahead that is unless we end up drawing with Crawley Town in a 2 hours time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Don't think we played bad today, there was good pressure. Just knew we wouldn't beat Everton. Losing on penalties isn't too bad I guess, but the elimination hurts. Chelsea are still in the flunk, and all I care about now is beating Copenhagen and not making a mess of our Champions League this year.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Banner at OT: "Good luck Crawley Town from MCFC".

Small. Time.


----------



## Seb

a manchester united fan from ireland?


----------



## Renegade™

Yeah Everton.

WESLEY BROWN. THE HARDEST MAN IN TOWN.

<3 teh Wes.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yip  There's loads of us. You sound surprised.


----------



## Seb

im not surprised at all


----------



## EGame

LOOOOOOL Chelsea LOOOOOOL


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gibson has found his level.


----------



## CGS

Very well played from Crawley could have been a upset in that match for sure, Especially in the last few minutes but still played very well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Man United 1-0 Crawley FT.
Meh, poor performance but we're through so thats all that matters.


----------



## DR JUPES

No biggie, just a goal from our Wesley.


----------



## Von Doom

Crawley done themselves very proud today.










Heitinga is a shithouse, but I love him for that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Heitinga looks like he's strung out or something, doesn't even acknowledge Coles existence :lmao.


----------



## Kiz

i try and wish ashley cuntcole didnt exist too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

FA Cup draw:
Man City/Aston Villa vs Everton/Reading
Man United vs Leyton Orient/Arsenal

(There is other matches too but I don't give fuck about them :side


----------



## Von Doom

We never get any fucking luck in the FA Cup draws, Reading will be a tough game, and what do we get for getting through, probably City away? Bastard.


----------



## Magsimus

Bendtner is laughable, Robbie Savage's analysis of him before the game was spot on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bendtner makes Balotelli seem modest by comparison.

Edit: Leyton Orient 1-1 Arsenal FT. Another game to clog up Arsenals calender, good stuff.


----------



## BobLoblaw™

Why does Arsenal always have to make things difficult for themselves


----------



## Berbarito

Bring on L'arse.


----------



## Liam Miller

Championship and League 1's best strikers>>>>>>Bendtner


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

BobLoblaw™ said:


> Why does Arsenal always have to make things difficult for themselves


Can't say I'm complaining. I still think we'll lose to them next sunday though.


----------



## nate_h

I wish this season would hurry up and end. Thanks


----------



## Liam Miller

Would love to see United end arsenal's quadruple hopes. That's if Brum or Barca don't beat us to it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah I hate this season. It needs to end.


----------



## wampa1

Big Fat Sean said:


> FAO Liverpool fans - with a fully fit squad, what's your starting 11?


I imagine we may go back to 3 at the back to allow Kelly and Johnson to bomb forward and provide crosses for Carroll. I wouldn't be too surprised to see something like this against 'lesser' teams:

-------------Reina--------------
----Carragher-Skrtel-Agger------
Kelly--------Lucas-------Johnson
-------Gerrard----Meireles------
-------------Suarez------------ 
------------Carroll--------------


----------



## Kenny

wampa1 said:


> I imagine we may go back to 3 at the back to allow Kelly and Johnson to bomb forward and provide crosses for Carroll. I wouldn't be too surprised to see something like this against 'lesser' teams:
> 
> -------------Reina--------------
> ----Carragher-Skrtel-Agger------
> Kelly--------Lucas-------Johnson
> -------Gerrard----Meireles------
> -------------Suarez------------
> ------------Carroll--------------


This. That's pretty much the strongest I think.


----------



## Von Doom

I really hope Villa beat City in the 5th round, on paper it's the easier tie should we beat Reading in our 5th round game. That said we've shown 4 times in as many seasons that City are no match for us at Eastlands, here's hoping that we have the same mindset as going into the game with Chelsea, as I'd love literally nothing more than another trip to Wembley.


----------



## nate_h

It's Eastlands for you.

No way this team will win there.


----------



## Von Doom

You'd have a better chance if Daz Bent wasn't cup-tied, I'll be absolutely devastated if we don't get to wembley though, it's basically the only saving grace for our season. If we get past Reading and City (or Villa) then there's absolutely no reason that we can't win it this time.


----------



## Nige™

As a neutral, this season looks pretty decent for the FA Cup & Champions League, and if Arsenal can push Man U in the title race. Otherwise it needs to stop right now like some of you have said. I'm petrified we're going to get dragged back in to the relegation battle with two tough away games coming up followed by Birmingham & Blackpool at home. If we don't take 6 points from those four games, we're in deep shit with the monsters we have after that.


----------



## nate_h

Agreed Nige. This must be the most amazing season for the neutral. But for most of the fans of most of the teams, they're hating it. Too close everywhere. Everyone below Sunderland I think are still in the shit. You can get 2 wins on the bounce, look like you're safe, have a sing song (like I did when we beat City and Wigan) then it quickly turns again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Finally, Paddy Evra has signed a new contract, 4 more years!

Edit: 3 more years actually, but still, hooray!


----------



## united_07

yeah good to see evra signing an extension

Apparently valencia has been doing non-contact training with the reserves all last week, so it shouldn't be long before he is back in the first team, just at the right time as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

Badly need Valencia back, shame park is injured aswell could do with both of them for the games coming up. hopefully we have a nice and simple win vs wigan on saturday. win by 2 or more goals, clean sheet and no injuries.

Because we knows what is coming after that game gents chelski and pool :yum:


----------



## CGS

nate_h said:


> Agreed Nige. This must be the most amazing season for the neutral. But for most of the fans of most of the teams, they're hating it. Too close everywhere. Everyone below Sunderland I think are still in the shit. You can get 2 wins on the bounce, look like you're safe, have a sing song (like I did when we beat City and Wigan) then it quickly turns again.


Pretty much Yeah between 18 and 8 there is only a 10 point difference and between 20 and 8th there is a 12 point difference. Can't remember the league table being this close in the longest time.


----------



## Nige™

Plenty of * speculation* Ancelotti could be going to Roma at the end of the season or maybe before. They've appointed Vincenzo Montella until the end of the season but if Carlo left Chelsea, it wouldn't be a shock to see Roma go for him now. Could it happen? Hmm!


----------



## Liam Miller

Rafa to go to Chelsea :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ranieri to Chelsea.


----------



## Von Doom

Moyes to Chelsea.

Too far? I think so.


----------



## EGame

WWE_TNA said:


> Rafa to go to Chelsea :side:


This would make next season for me.


----------



## BkB Hulk

WWE_TNA said:


> Rafa to go to Chelsea :side:


Nah I hear Woy is set to leave WBA and go to Chelsea. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

Hughton to Chelsea.

WWWYKI.


----------



## Kenny

Allardyce to Chelsea.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

> Roman Abramovich is ready to invite Guus Hiddink back to Chelsea to replace Carlo Ancelotti, should the Italian fail to deliver the Champions League this season.


Probably the best choice.


----------



## Renegade™

Nah, AGENT Rafa ftw.

He'll do amazing things with Chelsea 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Rockhead said:


> Probably the best choice.


I don't know if the Turkish FA will let him manage a club side and the NT, unless Roman buys out his contract.


----------



## Kiz

GUUS

come back to aus guus.


----------



## Seb

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1716/ch...-plays-down-recent-form-insists-this-could-be

:lmao


----------



## Kiz

well there you go chelsea, you're gonna finish 36 points behind


----------



## Mikey Damage

good work, Blackpool.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao Tottenham.

much love Blackpool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Always brilliant to see 'Arry taken down a peg. Good stuff from Blackpool.


----------



## Berbarito

Meh, Spurs winning helps City/Chelsea but still, I love me some Ian Holloway.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ugh, c'mon Stoke. *vomits*


----------



## Mikey Damage

arsenal are up 1-0. but i've seen this movie before.

i sense an equalizer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

There will be no equaliser for Stoke, they're atrocious.
Without a dry towel they're completely void of ideas.
Awful team.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal 1-0 Stoke FT
Apparently Fabregas picked up an injury and had to be taken off. So Stoke will consider that a good nights work :side:.


----------



## Nige™

Don't trash Stoke. For them to come in to the Premiership and be mid-table three years on the trot is pretty remarkable, regardless of how you view their style of play.


----------



## reDREDD

Fabregas? Injured? Its about time. I was starting to worry that he might make it through a full season.

And just in time for the Barca game too.

Arsenal, are remarkable. Damn fine team. But once again, them come close, but remain so far away.

Its a damn shame.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal 1-0 Stoke FT
> Apparently Fabregas picked up an injury and had to be taken off. So Stoke will consider that a good nights work :side:.


Walcott too. Whitehead basically strapped a saddle on him and started riding him all over the outside of the box.


----------



## Jon Staley

At least Stoke can rightfully call themselves an _English_ Premier League club. Their style of Football is no worse than anyone else in the bottom half, and the long-ball tag is way overstated.


----------



## Jon Staley

Walcott's out of the CC final on Sunday.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal should have more than enough to put away Birmingham anyway.


----------



## Kenny

Birmingham have big man Zigic. :side:


----------



## [email protected]

I'm praying for Cesc but I think it'll be 3 weeks for him  RVP to lift up (maybe) the trophy...


----------



## Silent Alarm

3 weeks for Fabregas? Fantas......erm, thats a damn shame :side:.


----------



## Razor King

Don't tell me that Fabregas, RVP, and Theo aren't making it on Sunday.

*Fingers crossed* for Fabregas and RVP. Theo will most likely miss the Barca second leg too.


----------



## [email protected]

fuckin' harmstring  For RVP I think it was a precaution...hope.


----------



## CC91

A bit late, but this is why Arsenal didn't beat Orient:


----------



## Nige™

CC91 said:


> A bit late, but this is why Arsenal didn't beat Orient:


:lmao

I can believe that.


----------



## [email protected]

Cesc is officially out.

RVP, Koscielny & Diaby should be fit.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

[email protected] said:


> Cesc is officially out.


You have made my day.


----------



## The Monster

Know its from Guillem Balague but his speaking about David de Gea and any potential move to Manchester United.



> I’m getting a lot of questions from English fans and journalists asking what’s happening with the Atletico Madrid goalkeeper David de Gea and his potential move to Manchester United. There were numerous press reports linking the 20-year-old Spanish keeper with a move to Old Trafford earlier in the season, but since a deal failed to materialise in the January transfer window, many are wondering if the transfer should be ruled out.
> 
> The situation is as follows: United are very keen on De Gea and would put him on a plane tomorrow if it were that straightforward. The situation was complicated by the fact that the player will be changing his agent in May and is currently being pursued by numerous high profile representatives eager to add him to their portfolio – with each one promising to secure a better deal with United or an improved contract at Atletico.
> 
> The Spanish club are happy to sell De Gea for the right price, with his €20 million buy-out clause offering an indication of the potential fee. From the player’s perspective, he loves Atletico Madrid, he’s a fan of the club, and would be happy to stay if United don’t come up with an offer. He feels he can do more for the team he adores and grew up with, before moving on. So, when he was quoted in the press as stating that he is “committed, focused and happy to stay at Atletico”: that’s all true, but it does not rule out a move.
> 
> It’s also true that the player’s friends and family also firmly believe that if de Gea were to leave Atletico, Manchester United would be the ideal destination for him: providing him with the optimal environment to develop as a player, as a person and to further his career. And the player recognises that fact; leading him to feel that if Atletico accept a bid, that a move to United would in his best interests.
> 
> It would not be the first time that de Gea has been close to a move to England. In 2009 he came close to joining Wigan, but Sporting Director Jesús García Pitarch blocked the move in what, in hindsight, turned out to be a highly fortuitous decision. After seeing Grégory Coupet and Leo Franco leave Atletico, De Gea turned down a loan move to Las Palmas and remained in Madrid, determined to secure the number one jersey in the first team. That decision appeared costly when, in July 2009, Atletico signed Sergio Asenjo, making him first choice at the start of the season. However, when injuries struck Asenjo and the remaining back up keepers at the club, De Gea seized his opportunity with both hands and after becoming an instant hero with a penalty save on his debut in the Champions League, making the Atletico goalkeeper’s jersey his own ever since.
> 
> Despite his young age and relative inexperience for a keeper, de Gea has impressed with his superb temperament and calm, assuring presence at the back. These qualities, combined with his tremendous reflexes and outstanding shot stopping prowess are what have caught the eye of United. Taking the place of Edwin Van de Sar at Old Trafford would be a daunting prospect for any young goalie, but the 20 year old de Gea – once described as “cold as a wolf” between the sticks by his goalkeeping coach in Madrid possesses the self-confidence and composure to cope with a move to the Theatre of Dreams.
> 
> So, is he signing for United in the summer? If only it were as simple as a straightforward yes or no. The answer is: United want him, Atletico would sell him and the player won’t say no. His heart is in Madrid, but his head -and his associates- are telling him that a move to Old Trafford would be the best thing he could do for his career. It’s basically up to somebody somewhere to come up with the numbers.


Its interesting debate about who we will bring in as our next no.1 GK to replace VDS in the summer, I don’t believe the we won’t buy anyone as his replacements that’s rubbish imo. Alot people have different idea's on who he might be or who should be, I've said before my top 3 choices are (In order). 

1. DdG
2. Lloris
3. Neuer

I Personally believe DdG is the best option, think his has the lot GK wise & believe his only 20 so can give us 15 years easy, in couple years time truly believe be one if not the best GK on planet, im huge fan of his which think other may say clouds my judgment but imo he has the lot not anything he cant do, all his missing is time & get that as years go on & only get that if your playing & he is at A. Madrid if we spent the 15M on him to replace VDS I would be over the moon. Others will disagree or even agree of course, which is fine but none the less any interesting debate.


The Run in from Hell some are saying or I believe better as Run in with extreme difficultly.

Either way you put it these next 3 league games all away from home are vital, of course nothing is won in Feb/March time League wise but with Arsenal in Carling Cup Final action on Sunday & us having to play tomorrow & play our game in hand (Vs Chelsea on Tuesday) before Arsenal have another league game it would be some achievement if we can get a good lead in the table in next 2 games before they kick a ball. I believe you want to be team ahead when comes to final 2-3 months of league season having that experience of holding a lead & getting results like we do is great advantage, not saying cant do anything while chasing pack in last few months but I would rather be team setting pace at the top with others trying to catch up then the teams trying to stay with the leaders of table when comes to crunch time.

My worry is our away form & lack of players to switch/freshen things up in this next 3 league games, the players we have are good enough & as said above the experience side has might be key here, we can grind out results if & when have to without playing fantastic & my opinion is that will be what will do & has to be done in these next 3 league games.

For anyone wondering what this 3 away league games are. Its Wigan away on the Saturday 26th Feb then Tuesday the 1st of March its Chelsea away then 6th of March were away to Liverpool.

That pretty tough anyway you look at it, I do think though that we should & will take it 1 game at time & first up is Wigan at the DW.

I know that the pitch has just been relayed there, but some saying that not all of it has been & the pitch still has yet to be bedded in completely as only done a few days ago so the pitch may still cut up a bit at times, but we shall see.

Wigan need wins they lack goal threat, creativity & leak goals easily, they can play some good slick passing moves very easily at times but winning pretty isn’t name of game its just winning & when 18th in League Table with 12 games left to go, its a concern that Wigan are still battling relegation again after buying CF & CB yet the problems for last year still remain, they play a 4-2-3-1 shape most of time, with Hugo rodallega as lone CF with support coming through Charles n'zogbia whose only 1 in Wigan team that looks likely to create something or open up the opposition team, the only other person who can do this is our own Tom Cleverly but cos of loan system rule he cant play tomorrow as he would be playing vs his parent club. Wigan allow others to play & without a solid defense that spells trouble in anyone books, there idea that playing pretty is fine have no problem with that but when this idea falls under the you play then we play but alot of Wigan idea is on 2 of there players (N’zogbia) Who creates & (Rodallega) Whose there only goal scorer you see where the problem is, the rest of the side cant back up anything else to help there only 2 biggest threats & assists. The team lacks solidness, bite & team plays on n'zogbia able to open a team up or Rodallega to do something out of nothing.

Im not however saying for 1 moment that we are without faults as that’s simply not true. Our away record & lack of creativity & spark in final 3rd is still a problem. I do think we will go with our 4-4-2/4-2-4 shape tomorrow which is fine but we will need show more away from home in these next 3 games if want to win League title this year.

I do think we have 1 eye on Chelsea game so may see few rested but not sure how many, but I expect a strong-ish side none the less.

VDS

Rafael Smalling Vidic Evra

Fletch Carrick Gibson Giggs

Berba Hernandez

Bench: Lindegaard, Fabio, Brown, Scholes, Nani, Rooney & Owen.

I feel Rooney play lone CF vs Chelsea & don’t believe see Nani start as think be on bench as start on RW vs Chelsea as want him fit & ready to track A.Cole runs on Tuesday night. Berbatov is likely to start as leads top goal scorer in side is good advantage & with Wigan leaky defense, Hernandez runs, movement & pace can be used here to help us a great deal, Gibson who did well on Wednesday will be given start with Carrick alongside him as my feeling is going to play in all the 3 next league away games from the start (unless injury strikes). Carrick set deep & Gibson go forward, Fletch play RM as done it before & ok out there & Scholes wont start as start vs Chelsea as be much needed then, Giggs imo will start both upcoming games as given rest mid week for that reason. O'shea starts on Tues so Rafael start at DW & we face see Lindegaard & Fabio also start instead of VDS & Evra. Should also say Owen may start along side Hernandez tomorrow as not out question with one or both of Rooney & Berbs on bench.

SAF will want to get this game wrapped up nice & early & get away form sorted by getting confidence back in the side away from home for this run in, imo we win this game, going to say 3-0 away win. The only thing I want from this run in is to get out of it without anymore problems injury wise & get through it, I don’t care about playing nice stuff I take winning ugly as reward after this run in is having players key back fit from March onwards. Rio & Evans will return vs Liverpool; Park & Ando are 3 weeks away while Valencia is 2 weeks away from a return. I will write up preview for Chelsea & Liverpool game when game nears. 

Also regarding Carling Cup Final tomorrow I see Arsenal winning 3-1 in 90 mins, think be tighter game then most may think & do see Birmingham scoring through Zigic but Arsenal will have to much for them in the end & Arsenal will in turn end there major trophy drought of 6 long years.


----------



## Medo

CC91 said:


> A bit late, but this is why Arsenal didn't beat Orient:



*DAMN!



:lmao*


----------



## Mikey Damage

I have a bad feeilng about this final.

I think B'City might do the deed. 

What's Cesc's status for the Barca match?


----------



## [email protected]

Wenger says "1 or 2 matches without him"

I want to see: Szczesny-Sagna-Djourou-Koscielny-Song-Nasri-Wilshere(cesc role)-Arshavin-Bendtner-Van Persie.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Disagree.

Put Nasri in Cesc's role. Remember earlier this season how good Nasri was in that role without Cesc on the field? He was marvelous.


----------



## CC91

Should be something like this:


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Mikey Damage said:


> I have a bad feeilng about this final.
> 
> I think B'City might do the deed.


Even I can't see City winning this final, Arsenal may not have won a trophy since 2005, we haven't won a trophy since 1963!

I hope we do the deed. Unfortunately, I won't be going, but if City overcome Arsenal, I will probably go like this. OMG ITS A MARK OUT MOMENT IM MARKING OUT BRO.


----------



## Magsimus

Going to the game today, 8th vs 9th and a pretty dangerous Bolton team.

Still fancy a win though.


----------



## nate_h

Oh Astonal we love you. (for one day only)


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wigan, no funny business. Just roll over and have your bellys tickled like you do every year. A win is vital, especially with the next two games coming up.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

I think i'm an idiot. Putting a £10 bet on Birmingham winning 1-0 and Zigic scoring a header. 120/1 odds.


----------



## united_07

looks like it will be 4-3-3 for united

VDS, O'Shea, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Fletcher, Carrick, Scholes, Nani, Rooney, Chicharito.

Subs: PIG, Brown, Fabio, Rafael, Gibson, Berbatov, King


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> looks like it will be 4-3-3 for united
> 
> VDS, O'Shea, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Fletcher, Carrick, Scholes, Nani, Rooney, Chicharito.
> 
> Subs: PIG, Brown, Fabio, Rafael, Gibson, Berbatov, King


Could be 4-4-2 as well that can switch to a 4-3-3

VDS

O’shea Smalling Vidic Evra

Fletcher Scholes Carrick Nani

Rooney Chicha

I actually kind of like the line up & formation, its attacking, Hernandez had to start, his pace & threat vs Wigan slow CB needed, im really surprised Giggs not with squad, so guess be fit & used for Chelsea game. Berba on bench might suggest he start as lone CF on Tuesday night. Im glad King been given a chance on bench today, really hope he comes on & gets some game time if leading by few goals in 2nd half at some point.


----------



## Destiny

The Monster said:


> Could be 4-4-2 as well that can switch to a 4-3-3
> 
> VDS
> 
> O’shea Smalling Vidic Evra
> 
> Fletcher Scholes Carrick Nani
> 
> Rooney Chicha
> 
> I actually kind of like the line up & formation, its attacking, Hernandez had to start, his pace & threat vs Wigan slow CB needed, im really surprised Giggs not with squad, so guess be fit & used for Chelsea game. Berba on bench might suggest he start as lone CF on Tuesday night. Im glad King been given a chance on bench today, really hope he comes on & gets some game time if leading by few goals in 2nd half at some point.


Thats possibly the shortest essay youve ever written in this thread.

As far as the match is concerned, i bloody hope its a draw or something. What can i say, im a hater when it come to Man U. For obvious reasons.

Realistically though, Man U should have this in the bag.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

I find it funny that I can watch all 5 games on today, when people in England can't. Not sure how it's even possible.


----------



## Nige™

Keith Andrews you fucking cock!:frustrate

At least I put Young in my fantasy team today.


----------



## united_07

good performance from united 4-0, two well taken goals from hernandez, i'd expect giggs to come back into the 11 midweek.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Three teams scored 4 goals today, all but 2 of those 12 were in the second half.


----------



## Nige™

We're going down!


----------



## Renegade™

Much better second half, looked assured in possession and more threatening going forward. Nice to see Rooney on the score sheet too, and Carrick/Scholes is still a damn good pairing in midfield, spraying the ball around.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Well done Wigan, you done exactly what was expected of you.
I think thats Hernandez into double figures for the season, fantastic return from a sub striker. Rooney on the scoresheet is good too and the less evil-looking Da Silva twin also, good stuff.
Roll on Chelsea.


----------



## united_07

just heard this stat, hernandez has scored 9 goals from 13 shots this season :shocked:


----------



## Nige™

It's hard to believe that's the same Wigan that went & drew at Anfield last time out. Well not really!


----------



## [email protected]

Wenger bought the wrong mexican


----------



## STALKER

united_07 said:


> just heard this stat, hernandez has scored 9 goals from 13 shots this season :shocked:


:shocked:


----------



## Mikey Damage

no kidding. effing Vela. :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Don't feel so down, Vela becomes quiet good in FIFA 11 after around 5 seasons 8*D.
Why aren't Chelsea playing this weekend?


----------



## Berbarito

Chicharito is the sex.

Bring on Chelsea!


----------



## The Monster

Destiny said:


> *Thats possibly the shortest essay youve ever written in this thread.*
> 
> As far as the match is concerned, i bloody hope its a draw or something. What can i say, im a hater when it come to Man U. For obvious reasons.
> 
> Realistically though, Man U should have this in the bag.


Lol, true.

As I’ve said before I will take winning ugly in these next 3 (2 now) league games & just getting the 3 points on the board.

I actually thought after first 25Mins we showed alot more grit, fight & heart. It was nice to see as it hasn’t happened alot this season away from home. As game went on we got more control of it & limited Wigan to any real goal scoring chances.

I predicted Carrick would start today & in next 2 league games as well, his passing was back to be good today think it was 86% Passing competition rate, with 51 attempts & 44 finding a team mate, all different types of passing as well some short, some long, some cross field to the wings, Carrick started deeper but after 2nd half cos Wigan allowed us to play Carrick went bit more up field back into a position where at his best & it showed. An in form Carrick in next 2 league games would be a great advantage to have in the side.

Actually thought were some nice performances away from home today, Nani again was good, Fletch had good game on RM, Hernandez, Smalling, VDS, Vidic, Evra, O'Shea & heck even Gibson did well when came on. Still concerns over Rooney though goal aside he wasn’t good today, there were few moments where his quality showed but not enough, Scholes passing early on let him down, looked sloppy but got into better rhyme as game wore on. I noticed O'Shea was limping really badly after whistle gone; need to keep an eye on that before Chelsea game.

I wouldn’t say was a 4-0 win, but a win is a win I’m not overly fussed & I'm looking forward to Tues night when face Chelsea at the Bridge if we get a win there, I would be so happy. I keep thinking were going to line up 4-3-3 for sure but then keep changing my mind & think SAF may go for attacking side & just go for it & play 4-4-2. I'm sure Giggs will play LW & Nani RW but if there be up top with 2 CF's or just the 1, Berbatov been on bench suggested to me he was clearly going play part on Tuesday from the start. But Berbatov as lone CF doesn’t work in attacking sense, he keeps ball really & control is fantastic & calmness in final 3rd combined with goal threat now is good edge to have. I wonder if were going to stick Rooney up top with him & keep the Scholes/Carrick CM partnership. 

You know what I’m going say we do play a side that is 4-4-2 but can switched to a 4-3-3 if we have to.

VDS
Rafael Smalling/Vidic Evra
Nani Carrick/Scholes Giggs
Rooney/Berbs 

4-4-2 but can become 4-3-3 if we need to with the side looking like this.


VDS
Rafael Smalling/Vidic Evra
Carrick/Scholes
Giggs 
Nani Rooney
Berba

Big call needed here from SAF, I’m really looking forward to the game actually, I’m nervous but excited all at the say time, be interesting to see what Chelsea come into this game looking like & what Chelsea fans see there team formation being as well.

*EDIT:*



Silent Alarm said:


> Don't feel so down, Vela becomes quiet good in FIFA 11 after around 5 seasons 8*D.
> Why aren't Chelsea playing this weekend?


Chelsea were set to face Birmingham today at 3PM but with Birmingham in the Carling Cup final tomorrow the game has been moved to a midweek fixture in the middle of April next month, same has happened with Arsenals game as they to are in the Carling Cup final there match with Spurs is now moved to sometime midweek in the middle of April.

Just found it both Chelsea v. Birmingham & Tottenham v. Arsenal will be played on Wednesday the 20th of April 2011.


----------



## Berbarito

I don't expect Berbatov to start. I'd say the team will be:

VDS

O'Shea Smalling Vidic Evra

Nani Fletcher Scholes Carrick Giggs

Rooney​---------------

We're just not going to play 4-4-2 at Stamford Bridge, our midfield would be destroyed and I think we'd get dominated to be honest. We're very difficult to score against in the 4-5-1 formation and I think we'd take a draw.


----------



## Liam Miller

Good win even if 4-0 was flattering but it looks good on paper.

Huge game on tuesday and our midfield rarely if never gets destroyed or dominated, even last year at the bridge we were much better than them.


----------



## Silent Alarm

We're owed a few decisions from last years refereeing debacles against Chelsea, home & away :side:.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nah, any decision you would have had at home should be disqualified. Let's not forgot Gary Neville taking Drogba down NFL style in the box.


----------



## Berbarito

WWE_TNA said:


> Good win even if 4-0 was flattering but it looks good on paper.
> 
> Huge game on tuesday and our midfield rarely if never gets destroyed or dominated, even last year at the bridge we were much better than them.


Eh? When we play 4-4-2 away from home it rarely doesn't get dominated. Last years we played 4-5-1.

Games that spring to mind this season - Wolves, Bolton, Villa, WBA, Blackpool (First half)

We should play 5 in midfield. We're much more solid with it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Headline on tomorrows News Of The World:
"ASHLEY (Cole) SHOOTS FAN, 21
Gun Horror At Chelsea Training Ground"

Christ almighty above :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> Headline on tomorrows News Of The World:
> "ASHLEY (Cole) SHOOTS FAN, 21
> Gun Horror At Chelsea Training Ground"
> 
> Christ almighty above :lmao


WTF is that serious?

As much as i despise him, that cannot be true surely :lmao


god hansen and that ugly fuck lawro are loving the rooney elbow and the fact that according to hansen he will be in "big" trouble. shut the fuck up you cunts. and rooney is a stupid prick for doing it


----------



## [email protected]

Silent Alarm said:


> Headline on tomorrows News Of The World:
> "ASHLEY (Cole) SHOOTS FAN, 21
> Gun Horror At Chelsea Training Ground"
> 
> Christ almighty above :lmao


Once a gunner, always a gunner.


----------



## Liam Miller

Weren't terry or torres in shooting sight :side:.

On a different note Young and Downing are quality for villa, especially young he is really starting to look like the player we thought he would be a couple years back.


----------



## Berbarito

Rooney is such a fucking idiot. Watch him get banned for Chelsea/Liverpool games now.


----------



## Liam Miller

Will the suspension come into play that quick for him to miss the chelsea game, not sure how it really works with them reviewing it and then united a chance to appeal etc etc.

Pool one won't bother me to much. hopefully berba will make them cry again.


----------



## Medo

Berbarito said:


> Rooney is such a fucking idiot. Watch him get banned for Chelsea/Liverpool games now.


*Wow, why ? 

What happend ?!*


----------



## CGS

Medo said:


> *Wow, why ?
> 
> What happend ?!*


I haven't seen it yet but apparently he elbowed someone in the head

Edit

Heres a clip of it 

http://soccertvlive.blogspot.com/2011/02/video-wayne-rooney-elbow-will-fa-look.html


----------



## Medo

*Ohh i saw it, that was very stupid action by Rooney!

And yea, i guess there will be decision for his action most likely it will cost United and him in Chelsea game, stupid :no:*


----------



## united_07

he probably will be banned for a couple of matches, but if they are consistant he shouldnt get banned after gerrard has got away with these two in the past year or so


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's bullshit if he gets banned, I remember Gerrard used his elbow in an off the ball incident in a much more vicious fashion last season and got away with it despite several camera angles showing it.
It's just another case of a witch-hunt against a United player.


----------



## Renegade™

Gerrard is the media darling so he never gets his just desserts. Rooney is the scapegoat now coz of the fact the press put all the pressure on him at the WC and England didn't win it.

Those gifs just make me hate Gerrard even more than I already do. Scouse cunt.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hopefully this gives United an "us against the world" mentality. The hacks on The Sunday Supplement were saying Clattenburg was far too friendly with United and showed favouritism.
I love the bitterness in the media towards us .


----------



## Tomkin

Its a joke if Rooney doesn't get banned, it was worthy of a straight red, so a 3 match ban should come soon (probably even be after the Chelsea game). 

Watching United Live it feels like Alex Ferguson is the referee.


----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> Hopefully this gives United an "us against the world" mentality. The hacks on The Sunday Supplement were saying Clattenburg was far too friendly with United and showed favouritism.
> I love the bitterness in the media towards us .


yeah they failed to point out the studs up over the top and onto evra's ankle challenge by caldwell, which should have been a red as well and could have easily of broken evra's ankle


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah, you'd swear Rooney shot someone. Cough*Ashley*cough :side:.


----------



## Rush

us vs the world mentality? one of your cunts elbows a bloke in the head, peope justifiably speak out on it and its suddenly all "wah, everyone hates us". Cry me a river son.


----------



## Magsimus

Man Utd hated by refs and the media?


----------



## Vader

The referee saw it and did nothing about it, regardless of whether he should have or not, I thought the ref's decision was final? He should have been sent off but it gets overblown due to who it is, players like Shearer and Kevin Davies made careers out of being dirty cunts and Gerrard gets away with murder, so I'm not surprised that people are annoyed at the exaggeration.

Stoke fan complaining about violence is like Hitler being offended at someone slapping a Jew.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Greatly worked goal by West Ham. Expected Reina to get on it, but apparently not.


----------



## Silent Alarm

That was some finish by Parker, lovely.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Great header by Demba Ba. Don't see Liverpool coming back and winning the three points.


----------



## CGS

fpalm.


----------



## #dealwithit

LOL, Liverpol sul.


----------



## Liam Miller

On the chavski business what the fuck was a footballer doing with a gun at training anyway?.


----------



## Silent Alarm

WWE_TNA said:


> On the chavski business what the fuck was a footballer doing with a gun at training anyway?.


"It's facking Landan, innit?"


----------



## Liam Miller

hahahahaha gerrard and one of he's vintage dives :flip


----------



## Silent Alarm

He dived but then realised it wasn't up to his usual high standard so he tried to wave it off and say he slipped.

2-1 now.

3-1 now, game over.
Liverpool probably saving themselves for their cup final next week :side:.


----------



## united_07




----------



## CGS

fpalm fpalm fpalm 

I know the Owners said they didn't want to spend a lot of money during Transfers times but this Summer we need it BIG TIME.


----------



## Destiny

fml.

That was woeful. We played so deep and allowed West Ham to boss us around. Players looked as though they didnt want to be there. Must say though, West Ham were amazing today. Felt as thugh it was there day.

Suarez is pretty awesome btw!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

The second best player in the world just scored.


----------



## Vader

You paid about 10 million too much for Suarez and about 25 too much for Carroll, I don't think the funds will be flowing too freely.


----------



## Destiny

RatedR13 said:


> You paid about 10 million too much for Suarez and about 25 too much for Carroll, I don't think the funds will be flowing too freely.


You haven't even seen Carroll play for Liverpool yet. He might be amazing for us, you never know.

We paid 10mil too much for Suarez? He dominated in the world cup and has a ridiculous goal record with Ajax.

Your not making much sense tbh.


----------



## CGS

RatedR13 said:


> You paid about 10 million too much for Suarez and about 25 too much for Carroll, I don't think the funds will be flowing too freely.


After what he's shown in the past and like Destiny said in the World Cup he's only worth about 10-15m? 

Carroll I can agree on £35m was bad but have to see him play before we fully judge him


----------



## Seb

suarez is about a 17-20 million pound player, scoring in the dutch leagues has to be taken with a pinch of salt, i mean look at mateja kezman.

carroll 15 million at most, but who knows how good he'll become.


----------



## Magsimus

My Liverpool mate has been going on about how great Carroll is going to be for them, and then admitted he's never seen him play a full game. 

I may be correct in saying this is the majority view of casual Liverpool fans. Don't expect him to be a savior.

Also, Come on Arsenal. Hope they get a well deserved trophy.


----------



## Destiny

Dont expect Carroll to be our saviour. Although, i have seen the lad play and i found him good. Obviously the price was ridiculous but i really couldn't careless, just as long as he performs.

Suarez could be amazing for Liverpool though. He is very talented. He was unlucky not to get two goals last week after hitting the post and the bar. He assisted today and has one goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Destiny said:


> We paid 10mil too much for Suarez? He dominated in the world cup and has a ridiculous goal record with Ajax.


He wasn't that brilliant in the World Cup. Good? Definitely. Dominated? Ha.

A ridiculous goal record in Holland? So did Kuyt, Afonso Alves & Huntelaar. It's not much to boast about really.


----------



## Destiny

What about Ruud van Nistelrooy? He had a great record in Holland and got plenty of goals in England and Spain.


----------



## Vader

I'd argue the Dutch league is at it's worst these days, as oppose to 10 years ago when it was already pretty average. Suarez had a good World Cup and has been prolific in Holland but I'd not rate him as anything about 15. However, given the stupid prices that people pay these days, I suppose that the extra 10 million isn't too bad. I do quite like him though, so I'd happily be proven wrong on this if/when he smashes a few in.

Having seen Carroll play for Newcastle, I don't really need to see him play for Liverpool as he is still the same 10-15 million pound player. You'd expect him to get more chances at Liverpool so he should do well, again with todays prices, 20 million is probably the highest I'd go before it becomes stupid - which it did.


----------



## Magsimus

Being fully serious, I don't think any Liverpool player would create as many chances for Carroll than Joey Barton has this season, but they may prove me wrong.


----------



## Vader

Barton has been incredible this season. Speaking of which, so far who would everyone have down as the player of the season? Saw in the papers the other day that Redknapp thinks it should be Bale, which I don't agree with, at all. Few good games and the guy is the next Maradona. I dislike hype.

I'd be torn between Nani, Nasri and - genuinely - Barton.


----------



## Von Doom

Taken from RAWK (Liverpool Forum)



> This performance reiterates what I have felt for a while, an overhaul is certainly needed, Comoli step aside and lets get this done, Kenny if your not happy with any of this just say!!!
> Out - Aurillio 1m(optional), Insua 3m, Skrtel, 8m, Cole 6m, Javanovic 4m, Aqua 14m, Ngog 6m, Kuyt 9m plus other fringe Kon, keeper or two etc, hoping to recoup £50m.
> 
> In - Zhrikov 10m, Kjaar 11m, Adam 7m, Marvoux free, Mata 21m, Connor Wickham 12m, Christian Eriksen or if not available A Young/Turan/Honda/Bojan pending on preference 14m = Total outlay around 75m - Net transfer cost £25m.
> 
> These are only based on what I want to see, no links or insider knowledge but from viewing previous links to players, personally rated players, and emphasis on reducing the squad age & improving the first 16/18 squad players.


The thought of someone paying £6m for N'Gog :lmao

I do agree to a small extent though, while the fees he's quoted are pretty laughable, Liverpool have too many average players, whether that's thanks to Hicks, Gillet, Benitez or Woy Hodgson, you need a complete overhaul to challenge again, because you do have a good foundation to build on, Gerrard, Meireles, Suarez (maybe, haven't seen much of him since he joined them), same for Carroll.

Everton are the same really. If we had a 30 goal a season striker and a good winger, we'd be laughing. Once again though, we have no money. :cuss:fpalm


----------



## Kazz

Birmingham 1 up!


----------



## Silent Alarm

1-1 now, Van Persie.


----------



## Liam Miller

Wonder what mike summerbee makes of that 1-1 draw


----------



## Nige™

I wonder what Wenger thinks of Koscielny's tackle. He can whinge all he wants about teams kicking his but Arsenal don't half put it about at times.


----------



## wampa1

RatedR13 said:


> You paid about 10 million too much for Suarez and about 25 too much for Carroll, I don't think the funds will be flowing too freely.


Both bought from funds generated from the sale of Torres and Babel.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fahey hitting the post, it's made for gunners to win now, soo unlucky birmingham


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah, Arsenal are definitely gonna win it now.


----------



## Vader

wampa1 said:


> Both bought from funds generated from the sale of Torres and Babel.


Fair point. Where did Babel go and how much for?


----------



## Seb

12 million for connor wickham :lmao


----------



## bellywolves

RatedR13 said:


> Barton has been incredible this season. Speaking of which, so far who would everyone have down as the player of the season? Saw in the papers the other day that Redknapp thinks it should be Bale, which I don't agree with, at all. Few good games and the guy is the next Maradona. I dislike hype.
> 
> I'd be torn between Nani, Nasri and - genuinely - Barton.


It's a tough one to pick for player of the year. I'd have a guess from it will be one of this list: Nasri, Nani, Tevez, Berbatov, Nolan, Van Der Vaart, Bale, Modric, Adam & Fabregas.

Young player of the year will probably go the Wilshere


----------



## CGS

RatedR13 said:


> Fair point. Where did Babel go and how much for?


Hoffenhiem for around £7m or something like that.


----------



## Nige™

:lmao

No trophy then! The wait goes on!What a fuck up, and right at the end! :lmao



bellywolves said:


> It's a tough one to pick for player of the year. I'd have a guess from it will be one of this list: Nasri, Nani, Tevez, Berbatov, Nolan, Van Der Vaart, *Bale*, *Modric*, Adam & *Fabregas*.
> 
> Young player of the year will probably go the Wilshere


If any of those are on the shortlist for league form in comparison to the others, it would be a joke. Bale's only turned up in a handful of league games, and Modric & Fabregas have had very average seasons.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

OBAFEMIIIIIIIIIIIII MARTINNNNNSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS

Maybe Next season Arsenal.


----------



## bellywolves

Aha Achilles heel for Arsenal once more.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Finally, the cup has come back, to Small Heath.


----------



## Edgehead 26

HaHa Fucking Ha

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

YEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!! Fuck you Schezney :lmao :lmao :lmao

Well done Birmingham .


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Horrible error. 

Props to Birmingham though. Arsenal can't seem to win titles.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

fpalm


----------



## CC91

Well played Wilshere, Samir, RVP. Rest of you...well done on making Arsenal a laughing stock.


----------



## Liam Miller

Well done Birmingham well deserved, great for their fans superb stuff.

Quadruple hey wenger


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Is it just me or is it not as big an upset as they are making it out to be on BBC? I mean, yeah Arsenal were odds on but its two premiership teams.


----------



## JasonLives

I dont see it as a HUGE shocker either. I mean, Birmingham did make it to the Finals. So they cant suck that much.


----------



## Razor King

There goes the Carling Cup for us...

Damn, we can't even win the Carling Cup?

Premier League will be decided on Tuesday. We can't keep up with ManU with such inconsistency. We won't be winning the Champions League, for sure. That leaves us with the FA Cup, which seems the likeliest option but hey, we're Arsenal!:shocked:

Roll over next season before the, "Our Time is NOW!" music plays again like never before, only to... falter like always.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Looking forward to Szczesny & Wilsheres twitter updates 8*D.


----------



## Grubbs89

Amazing victory for Birmingham! congrats to all the fans,players and the manager Mcleish 
this is what the cup is all about the underdog taking the glory! 
It will be interesting to see how Arsenal go on from this defeat, what a blunder lol


----------



## CC91

Van Persie is out of the Barca match with Knee Ligament damage


----------



## Von Doom

Well done Birmingham fans, well deserved.


----------



## reDREDD

CC91 said:


> Van Persie is out of the Barca match with Knee Ligament damage


Arsenal is quite frankly the funniest club I have ever seen. Their luck is astounding :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

:lmao Arsenal

This is the least important competition that Arsenal play, and they cannot even win that. What a shit side. 

Kinda glad they lost, though. Now, when Arsenal go winless again this year in the Prem, CL, and FA Cup ... at least Arsene can't point to a Carling Cup title. Perhaps because you signed a SHIT centerback. What a disgraceful performance.


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> Looking forward to Szczesny & Wilsheres twitter updates 8*D.



hahaha i bet them two shit talkers are getting some abuse right now


----------



## Mikey Damage

CC91 said:


> Van Persie is out of the Barca match with Knee Ligament damage


ugh. this news is about 10 times worse than today's result. fucking shit.


----------



## CGS

Had to be done 8*D




CC91 said:


> Van Persie is out of the Barca match with Knee Ligament damage


:lmao. Things seriously can't get worse for them.


----------



## reDREDD

Who else is out for next barca match? Is fab in ok condition? Nasri?


----------



## Liam Miller

So Birmingham now in the europa league next season, should be intresting to see how they do in that.

So Van Persie, Cesc and Walcott will miss or all doubtful for the champions league game?


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> So Birmingham now in the europa league next season, should be intresting to see how they do in that.
> 
> *So Van Persie, Cesc and Walcott will miss or all doubtful for the champions league game?*


Seems to be yeah. Feel sorry for Arsenal. Kinda have to rely on Nasri & Arshavin for goals now;


----------



## Mikey Damage

Well, it's definitely February.

Cesc, Walcott and RVP are all hurt.

Every fucking year. Like clockwork. February crumbles Arsenal.


----------



## Liam Miller

Chain Gang solider said:


> Seems to be yeah. Feel sorry for Arsenal. Kinda have to rely on Nasri & Arshavin for goals now;



Don't be silly they have the great Bendtner


----------



## Overrated

Mikey Damage said:


> :lmao Arsenal
> 
> This is the least important competition that Arsenal play, and they cannot even win that. What a shit side.
> 
> Kinda glad they lost, though. Now, when Arsenal go winless again this year in the Prem, CL, and FA Cup ... at least Arsene can't point to a Carling Cup title. Perhaps because you signed a SHIT centerback. What a disgraceful performance.


how can you call us a shit side :no: 

should of won it in the 2nd half but thats football. unlucky lads hopefully we can pick ourselves up and continue on. were still in for 3 other trophies.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think Cesc is a "maybe" for the Barca game. Walcott and now Van Persie are most probably out. I wanna say I have no doubts that Barca will win the leg. But both Pique and Valdes are out, and perhaps even Puyol, so who really knows?

WTF is up with Van Persie scoring and then getting injured? I swear this only happens to him.


----------



## reDREDD

Well, Fabregas did injure himself taking a penalty last year.


----------



## Silent Alarm

In fairness to Van Persie, the way he got hurt was fairly legit.
He swung his right leg round, hit the ball but on the follow through his leg kinda smacked off the defender and jarred back quickly. Looked sore.


----------



## EGame

I actually feel bad for Arsenal, it only goes downhill from here.


----------



## Berbarito

Arsenalol.


----------



## EGame

Should be a wake up call for Wenger, his penny pinching philosophy is destroying Arsenal. Because he wasn't willing to spend in the one area were he needed to, he suffered an immense blow. 

Walcott, Fabregas, and RVP are all injured now with RVP being out for the match against Barcelona. 

Goodnight Arsenal.


----------



## Berbarito

Happy anniversary City fans.


----------



## Silent Alarm

:lmao heres to another 35!


----------



## Renegade™

Wow Arsenal in crumbling when it matters shock.

Jesus Koscielny is crud. How does Squillaci feel being benched for such a walking timebomb? Gotta say tho, they had their chances to win, and really should've. The drought continues 8*D

Oh and :lmao @ the trophy cabinet pic, brilliant.


----------



## Kiz

fuck yeah cake.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Chain Gang solider said:


> Had to be done 8*D



:lmao:

their keepers have been so shit for nearly a decade now.


----------



## Razor King

So, now RVP is also out for the Barca clash? fpalm RVP and Fabregas are always injured. What the heck?

It's all going downwards now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Season after season ... you think I'd be used to it. I'm not even pissed about the CC final. I'm pissed about no Cesc, Theo, and RVP. That shit is obnoxious.

Also. FUCK YOU RYAN SHAWCROSS. Aaron Ramsey would be fucking helpful right now. What a cockfuck. Even if they recall him from his loan this week, he's still not the same player he'd be if had those 10 months to play. 

Now, we have to see more of Tomas Rosicky. Who, is clearly afraid to play near the goal. Case in point, he had a decent angle shot from about 12 yards out ... instead, he makes a (poor) pass to Nasri. He's the player who people always talk about when Arsenal make that extra pass they don't need.


----------



## Kiz

all style and no substance mikey.


----------



## Mikey Damage

That's how I do it, son.


----------



## Leeleemu

Manure fans must be loving this, probably their most average team in years and yet they are walking away with it.


----------



## Razor King

Unless Arshavin and Nasri lift their games again, Arsenal are fucked. I don't know what will happen at Nou Camp without Cesc, Theo, and RVP. Nasri isn't as hot as he was during the end of last year, and Arshavin seems to have lost his touch. Plus, the premiership will get tougher from now on. Arsenal need to hold on psychologically because the blow last night was defeating. It's not that they lost; it's the fact that Arsenal always blow up when it matters the most. Add to that, they don't have their key players for the next fixtures. THIS is the real test--more than anything else.

As I said, Tuesday decides it, unless it's an anti climatic draw.


----------



## Mikey Damage

They had better come out and stomp Leyton on Wednesday. I'd like to see a 5-nil beatdown.

And with Cesc out, time to move Nasri centrally. He flourished there a few months ago, and I'm sure he can again.


----------



## Renegade™

tbf Mikey, Rosicky made that pass because that's how Wenger wants them to play. Rosicky has a sweet shot on him, saw it time and time again for Dortmund, but Wenger wants his teams playing short passing, all the fancy stuff, trying to walk the ball into the net. Rosicky isn't the only guy who does this, they all do. Hell, when Wilshere and then Nasri took those long range strikes I was stunned, because rarely do Arsenal shoot from distance instead of trying to walk the ball in.

Rosicky needs a consistent run of games otherwise he's never gonna hit the form fans want him to reach, and he's not gonna get that when Cesc is fit (which is getting less often these days tbh).


----------



## Mikey Damage

I think Rosicky is broke mentally. Maybe it's because of a lack of confidence. Maybe that lack of confidences comes from the inconsistent playing time. I don't know. But he needs to figure out. He's far too young to be having this type of crisis. I remember his play vs the U.S in the World Cup. I remember his first (or was it his second season?) at Arsenal. The dude obviously has talent.

I'd like to know where it has gone. Watching him and Arshavin play together is just infuriating. The loss of possession, the poor decisions ... ugh.

If I see Rosicky, Arshavin, and Densilson play together anytime soon... I'm going laydown in the fetal position, and cry myself to a happier place.


----------



## Medo

*Well done Birmingham, Congrats for them. There's a proplem with Arsenal in the finals latley lol!

And Van Persie now is probably out of Barca game, i have to say that 

Arsenal = Bad luck!*


----------



## Kiz

rooney gets off, free to play against chelsea


----------



## Von Doom

Kiz said:


> rooney gets off, free to play against chelsea


You couldn't write it. If, for example, Jermaine Beckford done that, he'd have about a 10 match ban.


----------



## Vader

Hahaha, can just imagine the next few responses! Great news for United fans. Although he should have been sent off, there should have been no further punishment as the referee saw it and made his judgement - mistake or not, why overrule him?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Rooney to face no action over incident with James McCarthy.
Right decision .

We're Man United, we'll do what we want! 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

hahaha can't wait for comments from the non united fans.

I think he probably should have been sent off but shit happens get over it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah nice to see Shrek get his fairy-tale, happily ever after slap on the wrist, but whatever. Knew they wouldn't give him a ban.

Cole is playing tomorrow, and he's gonna shoot Rooney in the face with a rifle.


----------



## Silent Alarm

How does Cole still even have a contract? He SHOT someone for Christ sake!
Probably got the gun from one of Roman's goons :side:.


----------



## Medo

*So glad that Rooney won't miss Chelsea game *


----------



## Nige™

It's a joke that Rooney got away with an elbow. I've not seen it as I had no interest in footy after our expected mauling at Villa. When you think that Barton got a three game ban for punching Pedersen and the many other cases like Rio against Hull, it's ludicrous that there's no punishment even if the ref saw it. That makes it even worse unless the ref gets raped for being such a dick that he let an elbow go.

Personally I'm glad he's playing against Chelsea because I hope United turn the cocky cockney twats over on their own patch.


----------



## Overrated

why are people saying cesc is out of the barca game? hes not he will play against them. he will probably be on the bench against LO. RVP is not confirmed to be fully out yet and even if ramsey gets recalled he cant play in the CL this season. Rooney getting off just shows how much of a joke the FA are.


----------



## united_07

:lmao some clueless city player


----------



## Liam Miller

Nige™;9402110 said:


> It's a joke that Rooney got away with an elbow. I've not seen it as I had no interest in footy after our expected mauling at Villa. When you think that Barton got a three game ban for punching Pedersen and the many other cases like Rio against Hull, it's ludicrous that there's no punishment even if the ref saw it. That makes it even worse unless the ref gets raped for being such a dick that he let an elbow go.
> 
> *Personally I'm glad he's playing against Chelsea because I hope United turn the cocky cockney twats over on their own patch*.


Would love nothing better than for this to happen, put the final nail in the coffin and shut them fans up once and for all this season. But i will say the same thing that i said last year our record at the bridge can only be described as poor, but the hoodoo has to end at sometime


And on the rooney thing again when it comes down to it i agree Rooney should have been punished, if it was terry, torres, gerrard, tevez etc i would be livid if they had gotten away with it.


LMAO at that city player's twitter


----------



## bellywolves

HuskyHarris said:


> You couldn't write it. If, for example, Jermaine Beckford done that, he'd have about a 10 match ban.


Seriously The F.A. and the Premier League have got no ball's in these types of situations, they need to enter the real world. 

They have no problem in giving out fine's to teams like Wolves and Blackpool for fielding so called weaker sides. Yet, Rooney basically assaults someone on the pitch and Ashley Cole shoot's someone and no action is taken.

It's an absolute joke.


----------



## Nige™

bellywolves said:


> Seriously The F.A. and the Premier League have got no ball's in these types of situations, they need to enter the real world.
> 
> *They have no problem in giving out fine's to teams like Wolves and Blackpool for fielding so called weaker sides. Yet, Rooney basically assaults someone on the pitch and Ashley Cole shoot's someone and no action is taken.*
> 
> It's an absolute joke.


Exactly. Man U & Chelsea bring the money in for the Premier League. They couldn't give a flying fuck about the likes of Blackpool & Wolves.

They're fucking farcical.


----------



## steamed hams

bellywolves said:


> Seriously The F.A. and the Premier League have got no ball's in these types of situations, they need to enter the real world.
> 
> They have no problem in giving out fine's to teams like Wolves and Blackpool for fielding so called weaker sides. Yet, Rooney basically assaults someone on the pitch and Ashley Cole shoot's someone and no action is taken.
> 
> It's an absolute joke.


Well said, I was going to bring up the Blackpool fining, that was a terrible course of action. What are fringe and squad players supposed to think? 'Well I'm never going to get a game because even if I do really well in training, the club risks disciplinary action if they play me.' I know the fines weren't big but it's the principle.


----------



## bellywolves

Nige™;9402777 said:


> Exactly. Man U & Chelsea bring the money in for the Premier League. They couldn't give a flying fuck about the likes of Blackpool & Wolves.
> 
> They're fucking farcical.


It's moments like this as a Wolves fan where you start to question the integrity of the Premier League to a point where it's fixed. I'm actually glad though that Tottenham and Man City are now pushing Arsenal, Man Utd. and Chelsea all the way.



steamed hams said:


> Well said, I was going to bring up the Blackpool fining, that was a terrible course of action. What are fringe and squad players supposed to think? 'Well I'm never going to get a game because even if I do really well in training, the club risks disciplinary action if they play me.' I know the fines weren't big but it's the principle.


Its crazy, I know the idea for 25 man squad's was to help with bringing through younger talent. 
So they want teams to have this 25 man squad restriction. This leads clubs to have less senior player's in their squads. 
Yet clubs are punished for utilising players in the 25 man squad, who could do with games to get match fit.


----------



## Nige™

steamed hams said:


> Well said, I was going to bring up the Blackpool fining, that was a terrible course of action. What are fringe and squad players supposed to think? 'Well I'm never going to get a game because even if I do really well in training, the club risks disciplinary action if they play me.' I know the fines weren't big but it's the principle.


The worst thing about that decision was that they brought in the 25 player squad, so how can they determine which members of that squad are the weaker ones? What right do they have to pick which players are the manager's best XI? They lost 3-2 at Villa ffs and were giving their new signings and some other players the chance to get in the team. Total joke.

They backed themselves in to a corner when they fined Wolves, which in fairness was a blatant white flag act against Man U midweek with a game they could win at the weekend. That's fair enough tbh.


----------



## bellywolves

Nige™;9402858 said:


> They backed themselves in to a corner when they fined Wolves, which in fairness was a blatant white flag act against Man U midweek with a game they could win at the weekend. That's fair enough tbh.


If you look at both teams who played in the match we were fined, there is changes to both teams. I wouldn't consider Kuszczak, De Laet, Gibson, Obertan or even Scholes guaranteed first team places every week for Man U unless there was an injury crisis. If you look at the Wolves team, the only changes I see from the first team at that point in the season was Hill, Surman, Friend, Halford and Maierhofer. 
The problem is, is that Mick changed the Wolves squad drastically for the Burnley match.

*Manchester United*
29 Tomasz Kuszczak
15 Nemanja Vidic
16 Michael Carrick
3 Patrice Evra
30 Ritchie De Laet	
18 Paul Scholes 
28 Darron Gibson	
26 Gabriel Obertan	
25 Antonio Valencia	
9 Dimitar Berbatov	
10 Wayne Rooney 
*Substitutes*
7 Michael Owen 
24 Darren Fletcher	
13 Park Ji-Sung 
12 Ben Foster
8 Anderson 
19 Danny Welbeck
20 Fabio

*Wolverhampton Wanderers*
13 Marcus Hahnemann
3 George Elokobi
27 Michael Mancienne
26 Matthew Hill
23 Ronald Zubar
32 Kevin Foley
12 Andrew Surman
35 Segundo Castillo
28 George Friend
15 Greg Halford
33 Stefan Maierhofer
*Substitutes*
Chris Iwelumo 19
Karl Henry 8
Matthew Jarvis 17
Christophe Berra 16
Sylvan Ebanks-Blake 9
Wayne Hennessey 1
David Jones 14


----------



## united_07

bellywolves said:


> If you look at both teams who played in the match we were fined, there is changes to both teams. I wouldn't consider Kuszczak, De Laet, Gibson, Obertan or even *Scholes* guaranteed first team places every week for Man U unless there was an injury crisis. If you look at the Wolves team, the only changes I see from the first team at that point in the season was Hill, Surman, Friend, Halford and Maierhofer.
> The problem is, is that Mick changed the Wolves squad drastically for the Burnley match.
> 
> *Manchester United	Wolverhampton Wanderers*
> 29 Tomasz Kuszczak	13 Marcus Hahnemann
> 15 Nemanja Vidic	3 George Elokobi
> 16 Michael Carrick	27 Michael Mancienne
> 3 Patrice Evra 26 Matthew Hill
> 30 Ritchie De Laet	23 Ronald Zubar
> 18 Paul Scholes 32 Kevin Foley
> 28 Darron Gibson	12 Andrew Surman
> 26 Gabriel Obertan	35 Segundo Castillo
> 25 Antonio Valencia	28 George Friend
> 9 Dimitar Berbatov	15 Greg Halford
> 10 Wayne Rooney 33 Stefan Maierhofer
> *Substitutes*
> 7 Michael Owen Chris Iwelumo 19
> 24 Darren Fletcher	Karl Henry 8
> 13 Park Ji-Sung Matthew Jarvis 17
> 12 Ben Foster Christophe Berra 16
> 8 Anderson Sylvan Ebanks-Blake 9
> 19 Danny Welbeck	Wayne Hennessey 1
> 20 Fabio David Jones 14


i agree on your point, but you cant say putting scholes in is weakening a team, even at scholes's age he is still one of the, if not the, best passers in the league


----------



## bellywolves

united_07 said:


> i agree on your point, but you cant say putting scholes in is weakening a team, even at scholes's age he is still one of the, if not the, best passers in the league


Nah I'm not trying to say Scholes would weaken a side, he's a brilliant player. However over the last couple of year's, he's been playing less and less. Either because of injuries or being used as more of an impact player. 

I just don't see him as a guaranteed starter for the first team any more at Utd. The same can be said for Owen, he's technically outside of Shearer, he is England's best finisher in the last 15-20 years. Yet, when fit for Utd, he's a 3rd or 4th choice striker.


----------



## nate_h

Breaking News: Wigan's James McCarthy banned for three games for head-butting Wayne Rooney's elbow.

Utter madness that you can photoshop a referee and get a punishment, yet you can elbow someone and get away with it. Next week you'll see Clattenburg sucking Rooney's cock.


----------



## Razor King

nate_h said:


> Breaking News: Wigan's James McCarthy banned for three games for head-butting Wayne Rooney's elbow.


:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

> Clattenburg told the FA on Monday that he felt he took the appropriate action, which means the governing body cannot launch disciplinary proceedings against the 25-year-old England forward.
> 
> The rules do not allow retrospective action against a player if the official sees the alleged offence.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/9409644.stm

It's a stupid rule because Rooney clearly threw an elbow behind the play, he was most likely saved by not hiting McCarthy hard enough to go down.











:side:

Dodgy photoshop because I can't be stuffed spending too much time on it.


----------



## united_07

well if he did get a ban united could have appealed against it on the grounds of gerrard has done the same thing twice in the last year and got away with it, so it was difficult for the FA to take any action


----------



## Kiz

sets a terrible precident though. you can get away with dirty shit off the ball.

all incidents that have occurred like this deserve bans.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Cheers Gerrard, it would have been a bitch to lose Rooney for 3 games but your actions (and hopeless refereeing) made sure the FA couldn't do a thing. Nice one.


----------



## Rush

personally anything that keeps Hernandez off the pitch and keeps the useless twat on is a good thing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I hope Hernandez will start tonight.
We've only won 4 games away from home this season in the Premier League and Chicharito has scored in all of them.
Plus him playing right on John Terrys shoulder could be helpful.
Because Cuntface won't catch him if he gets in behind.


----------



## bellywolves

Silent Alarm said:


> I hope Hernandez will start tonight.
> We've only won 4 games away from home this season in the Premier League and Chicharito has scored in all of them.
> Plus him playing right on John Terrys shoulder could be helpful.
> *Because Cuntface won't catch him if he gets in behind*.


Best Terry insult ive ever heard. Ahaha class!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Van Persie out for 3 weeks with knee injury according to SSN.


----------



## Medo

*^ Ouch.

Can't wait for the big game tonight!*


----------



## CGS

Silent Alarm said:


> Van Persie out for 3 weeks with knee injury according to SSN.


Big blow for Arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Can't see us beating Chelsea, especially at Stamford Bridge.
I'd take a draw right now.

Prediction: 1-1, Torres & Rooney.


----------



## united_07

apparent team for united, and first unchanged team in 166 matches

VDS
OShea
Vidic
Smalling
Evra
Fletcher
Scholes
Carrick
Nani
Hernandez
Rooney


----------



## Silent Alarm

Same old story at Stamford bridge, ref gifts them the game.


----------



## Liam Miller

Well done atkinson again cheating scum bring on the scousers


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Silent Alarm said:


> Same old story at Stamford bridge, ref gifts them the game.


When you think the handball and penalty at 0-0, the fact Luiz should have been sent off and the weakness of the Smalling 'foul', it's almost reasonable officiating when compared to last year.

I'm just glad the only competition for the league is Arsenal and their inevitable Spring collapse. Funny how it took the 2nd goal for the home fans to find their voice tonight.


----------



## Seb

seriously are you guys 7 years old or just blind? clear penalty.


----------



## Liam Miller

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> When you think the handball and penalty at 0-0, the fact Luiz should have been sent off and the weakness of the Smalling 'foul', it's almost reasonable officiating when compared to last year.
> 
> I'm just glad the only competition for the league is Arsenal and their inevitable Spring collapse. Funny how it took the 2nd goal for the home fans to find their voice tonight.


Chelsea fans are shite always have been.

must beat liverpool no excuses

love how everyone is up for united games but when chelsea played pool twice they were horrible


----------



## eddiefan

Bad refereeing. Absolutely horrible. But we will bounce back from this hopefully.


----------



## Silent Alarm

There was the Terry handball that should have been a penalty, the red card Luiz should have got and the ridiculously soft penalty for Zhirkov, where he just left his leg hanging there.
When the ref is like that, games are unwinnable.

Edit: Vidic sent off now. Well done FA, you certainly got your punishment in.

Moving on, roll on Liverpool.


----------



## Seb

yeah luiz should've got a second yellow

oh dear vidic :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

we are fucked


----------



## CGS

Arsenal have been given such a big lifeline its a joke. Not to mention if we beat Man U on saturday then they have 0 excuses not to take advantage of it even with 3 of their best players out. They still got Nasri, Arshavin, Whilshere etc... who can produce magic when required too.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

Worst 2nd half for Manchester all season!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Evans & Smalling for Liverpool, uh oh.


----------



## CGS

Silent Alarm said:


> Evans & Smalling for Liverpool, uh oh.


Sounds perfect tbh :agree:


----------



## Liam Miller

Ref is a fucking joke small time cunt. luiz stays on, terry handball ohh non of that shit was spotted.

vidic off and dodgy fucking pena smalling never even moved he's foot.

russian rentboy atkinson


----------



## Foreshadowed

What a joke that was when it comes to refereeing. Luiz should have been sent off but Vidic goes instead and we should have got a penalty if that Chelsea one was justified but no, Chelsea get it.

I have to give Chelsea credit though, they were ruthless in that second half and really wanted the win more than us. United were absolutely poor in the second half, losing possession, sloppy passes and showing no aggressiveness. The poor streak at Stamford Bridge continues and it's getting rather ridiculous now. 

Vidic not available for Liverpool now at Anfield, great.

One of the worst United second half performances in a while.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

I just have one question........

Why cant Wayne Rooney trust his teammates??


----------



## reDREDD

We won? That was unexpected. 

WOOOOO, our attack may be garbage but as long as our defenders are fucked up or diving, we'll survive!


----------



## Magsimus

After putting Chelsea out last round Everton go and lose at home to Reading.

Vintage FA Cup.


----------



## CGS

Have to say. Its quite funny seeing MAN U fans complain about a referee 8*D


----------



## eddiefan

I really really feel the need to punch Atkinson. Dissapointed beyond words.


----------



## united_07

Again in a united/chelsea match the big decisions go chelsea's way. There is no question Luiz should have been off for a clear second yellow, and then the extremely soft penalty against smalling when the guy just ran into smalling's leg.
But terrible second half performance from united, berbatov literally did nothing when he came on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I've seen some bad refereeing performances but Jesus, how does Atkinson even begin explaining those decisions tonight? Baffling.


----------



## Berbarito

Atkinson should be shot. Absolutely disgraceful. 

2 years in a row been robbed at Chelsea, but yeah, United get all the decisions...


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> I've seen some bad refereeing performances but Jesus, how does Atkinson even begin explaining those decisions tonight? Baffling.


I can't begin to fathom the decision to have him ref the game again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Silent Alarm said:


> Same old story at Stamford bridge, ref gifts them the game.


Nah if the ref's wanted to gift us the game, they would have suspended that cunt Rooney like he rightfully should have been anyways. And we outplayed you that entire second half anyways, so it probably wouldn't have made a difference if Luiz stayed on or not.


And lol at United fan's cursing the ref now and saying he is in our back pocket. Oh, the irony.

Renegade, I'm waiting for your bitch ass to come in and own up for the statements you made in the chatbox.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Sir Alex really needs to have a talk with his team; United have been poor away from home and it continues here. They had hardly any control of the ball in midfield in that second half and when they did have a good chance to create something, they fumbled or made the wrong decision. The only players who really seemed to show any passion for us were Van Der Sar, the back four, Nani and Rooney. Yet, it still wasn't enough. 

United really need to get this issue sorted as if they continue this poor away streak where they end up dropping points, it may cost them.


----------



## Liam Miller

Need Valencia and rio back bigtime and Park for the big games.

We played so well in the first half wtf happened, cannot wait till the summer about time we started to compete in the market again.
And i don't mean the odd big buy (berba), i mean some proper buys especially a new centre mid and get rid of the deadwood


----------



## united_07

Rockhead said:


> *And lol at United fan's cursing the ref now and saying he is in our back pocket. Oh, the irony.*


the last 3 matches against chelsea the officials have decided the game, today, then the last match drogba scored despite being miles offside, then the match before that chelsea being given a ridiculous freekick which they scored from.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It wouldn't have made a difference if Luiz had been sent off? Thats fairly delusional.


----------



## Melvis

As a neutral who hasn't seen the game, I'd be interested to see what everyone's opinions are before I watch the highlights:

*Should Luiz have been sent off?
Should Vidic have been sent off?
Was it a penalty?
How good were the goals?
Who were the better team during the game?*

Just interested.


----------



## reDREDD

It probably was a dive. But the ref was reasonable. I mean hell he disallowed us a goal.


----------



## Seb

Melvisboy said:


> As a neutral who hasn't seen the game, I'd be interested to see what everyone's opinions are before I watch the highlights:
> 
> *Should Luiz have been sent off?
> Should Vidic have been sent off?
> Was it a penalty?
> How good were the goals?
> Who were the better team during the game?*
> 
> Just interested.


Yes
Probably. I haven't seen a replay though.
Yes
Awesome. Rooney from 20 yards, a Luiz volley, and a Lampard Penalty.
Man Utd first half, Chelsea second half. 1-1 would've been fair.


----------



## T-C

We got fucked over by the ref in that game big time. Not one decision went our way.

Chelsea's pen was ridiculously cheap, and considering the pen we should have had in the first half as well it makes it even cheaper. How none of the officals saw the Luiz assault on Rooney is a joke as well. The game turned into a farce because of the officials.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Silent Alarm said:


> It wouldn't have made a difference if Luiz had been sent off? Thats fairly delusional.


Doesn't change the fact that your team did next to nothing in the second half. Man up, son. Decisions don't always go your team's way. Everyone knows that. Be happy Rooney was even involved in today's game.


----------



## united_07

redeadening said:


> It probably was a dive. But the ref was reasonable. I mean hell he disallowed us a goal.


hoe did he disallow a goal?, torres took a shoot as everyone else was running forward after the red blew the whistle which everyone clearly heard, so neither evra or van der sar even attempted to stop the shot


----------



## eddiefan

MU were better in the 1st half and Chelsea outplayed us in the 2nd.
Luiz definitely needed to be sent off.
Vidic deserved the 2nd yellow imo.
It was a really soft foul that got them the penalty and probably should not have been given considering we were denied a clear one before.
Both open play goals were good. 

Will be difficult to bounce back from this since we go to anfield next but its not impossible. Hope this loss is the kick the players need to break out from this away funk we have had all season.


----------



## nate_h

Fergie blaming the ref, ahhh I bet that medicine doesn't taste too great does it?


----------



## Seb

gotta love david luiz, he's basically a weird warp of carvalho, with a bit of messi's flair, lucio's thuggery, and puyol's hair mixed in.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Melvisboy said:


> As a neutral who hasn't seen the game, I'd be interested to see what everyone's opinions are before I watch the highlights:
> 
> *Should Luiz have been sent off?
> Should Vidic have been sent off?
> Was it a penalty?
> How good were the goals?
> Who were the better team during the game?*
> 
> Just interested.


Yes, yes, yes, great, United just.

Also if the decisions were applied evenly across the game, United should have had a penalty by the point Luiz should have been sent off, so if it was 2-1 against ten men, it's pretty obvious the red card would have made a difference.


----------



## Victarion

Seb said:


> gotta love david luiz, he's basically a weird warp of carvalho, with a bit of messi's flair, lucio's thuggery, and puyol's hair mixed in.


you couldn't ask for a better player.


----------



## T-C

David Luiz was utterly shite defensively tonight and did enough to be sent off twice. He's fun going forward and scored a great goal, but he's a defender and defensively was shite.


----------



## Seb

smalling gave away a penalty (and it was a penalty), and vidic got a red card (and it was a red card), so united's defenders weren't too great either


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Our defenders, who on the whole were excellent and made 3 real errors in the game, underperforming doesn't make Luiz a good defender.


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Son" :lmao

Anyway, the initial rage has subsided. Hopefully that has put a few refereeing decisions in our account for the future though.
It was nice seeing Neville in the crowd tonight with the fans, pure legend .


----------



## reDREDD

Luiz is fucking crazy. He's like a kid who's hyped up on sugar who just likes running around and kicking the ball.

He's too reckless, insane, but dammit he gets results.


----------



## eddiefan

Other than the penalty (which was for a really soft foul) and Vidic's red card, our defenders actually played pretty well imo.


----------



## T-C

I didn't say anything about the United defenders, and you are right. I would disagree on the pen being a pen though, very cheap indeed.

For a centre half Luiz gets dragged out of position far too much and is easily worked around. Not close to Carvalho's level. Plus if Vidic warranted a red card (which he did) Luiz warranted more than 2 red cards.


----------



## Seb

i'm not disagreeing, but fuck luiz is gonna be an exciting player to watch

and it was a penalty, it was a foul in the box. smalling was a bit unlucky though as he planted his foot too early.


----------



## T-C

He will be a fun player to watch yea.

Smalling didn't really move, if anything Zhirkov made the contact with Smalling. Not half as clear a pen as John Terry's patented second goalkeeper act he did again in the first half.


----------



## reDREDD

I remember a couple of matches ago, i think vs fulham, he tried to pass using a bicycle kick. For the lulz.

Complete maniac.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Yeah Smalling just needs the extra experience in big games. He's gonna be a hell of a player in a few years at this rate though.


----------



## Seb

i don't have any sympathy for rooney either after his ridiculous elbow on james mccarthy last week

i really can't stand chelsea but i'm glad united lost as this really keeps the title race exciting. lmao @ luiz getting his first chelsea goal before torres btw.


----------



## Melvis

Uncyclopedia said:


> 6. Retardo Carvalho
> Apparently Portuguese, despite his scruffy French appearance and smell. Being Portuguese, he is gay by default, however, he further emphasises his gayness by trying to rip opposition players' shirts off. He is rapidly losing his hair, and in the 2007/08 season, won the "Shittiest Hair in the Premier League" trophy, Chel$ki's only silverware for the season.


Always worth a laugh, whoever came up with the Chel$ki page on there is actually pretty funny. Some of it's a bit obscene, but otherwise it's good, such as the above example. I don't dislike Chelsea at all, keeping in mind.

Link for good-humoured people


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

and people say United get all the decisions.


----------



## Renegade™

> We got fucked over by the ref in that game big time. Not one decision went our way.
> 
> Chelsea's pen was ridiculously cheap, and considering the pen we should have had in the first half as well it makes it even cheaper. How none of the officals saw the Luiz assault on Rooney is a joke as well. The game turned into a farce because of the officials.


This. What a load of bullshit that game was. Third time the ref has won the game for Chelsea against us in a row, it's pathetic. Luiz not being sent off was a joke, and the penalty was so soft, had Utd been given that at Old Trafford you'd all be raging. Farcical stuff from the referee.



> Renegade, I'm waiting for your bitch ass to come in and own up for the statements you made in the chatbox.


Enjoy 4th spot whilst we're lifting the EPL 8*D


----------



## Nige™

That penalty was a joke. Smalling didn't move his foot, but what really does make it a shocking decision is that just moments earlier, Luiz did something a lot more clear & blatant but got away with it. His was more of a foul and outside of the box yet Smalling got penalised inside. Truly shocking.

I can understand why the United fans are so pissed. Add that to the Drogba goal that was clearly offside at Old Trafford and the Terry foul and award of free kick last year at Stamford Bridge, it's beyond farcical. Rooney shouldn't have been playing, no doubt about that but it's irrelevant. United were robbed again against Chelsea, but it's not going to cost them the title this season.


----------



## united_07

This makes the liverpool game on saturday extremely important, and it looks like it will be smalling and brown at the back, which will be a big test for smalling as he usually has rio or vidic helping him out quite a lot during his matches.


----------



## Renegade™

Don't forget the fact they only won at the Bridge last year coz Drogba fouled Wes Brown in the box during a free kick that was awarded coz Fletcher won the ball. Ridiculous stuff.

Oh and Luiz is all over the shop, suspect as defensively. Whoever compared him to Carvalho :lmao.


----------



## Seb

Renegade™ said:


> Whoever compared him to Carvalho :lmao.


he's clearly a pacey, carvalho type defender


----------



## RATED R RULES

Me and my mate who ironically is a Chelsea fan made a handshake agreement mid-season about the big decisions going in whose favour in Man Utd games for the remainder of the season. At current we both agre it is at -6 against Man Utd since then. This is suprising as admitedly before this time period it did seem Utd got many decisions they shouldn't. However, it is unarguable that since then United have been robbed on many occasions by referees.


----------



## Vader

Melvisboy said:


> As a neutral who hasn't seen the game, I'd be interested to see what everyone's opinions are before I watch the highlights:
> 
> *Should Luiz have been sent off?
> Should Vidic have been sent off?
> Was it a penalty?
> How good were the goals?
> Who were the better team during the game?*
> 
> Just interested.


Yes
Wasn't as blatant as Luiz, but yeah
Not really, seeing as he just ran into his leg that had already been placed before the run had been made
Rooney's and Luiz' were impressive, Lampard's penalty was good for what it was
Probably Chelsea


----------



## Magsimus

Martin Atkinson was ref when this assault occured and did nothing:










Then gave a them a penalty when Williamson clearly got the ball. Nothing was said though, because it wasn't against a top team.

The media will go crazy because of this though.


----------



## T-C

The media won't go crazy for this as it benefited a London team.


----------



## BkB Hulk

So, I can't quite tell from all of the complaining in this thread. Did United lose? Hmm.










I guess they did. Oh well, I guess it's onto this weekend at Anfield for you lot. Oh, wait, what's that Vidic?

















Oh right, you're not coming.

SUAREZ time this weekend, woo. ;D


----------



## Magsimus

Forgot to mention that David Luiz is obviously a poor man's Coloccini :side:


----------



## Cre5po

WWE_TNA said:


> Chelsea fans are shite always have been.
> 
> must beat liverpool no excuses
> 
> love how everyone is up for united games but when chelsea played pool twice they were horrible


Chelsea fans are shite?  

Ironic coming from the majority of United fans. 

Anyway onto the game and I didn't see anything wrong with the Torres goal, felt the tugging in the box was silly to give either way because it was just something we're used to seeing

John Terry was very lucky to not concede a penalty and Luiz incredibly fortunate not to be sent off. 

The penalty was a typical home penalty and United / Pool / Arsenal fans wouldn't complain if they got it given. Zhirkov was clearly looking for it but there was contact and as we've often seen that can mean penalty especially at home

Fletcher played utter triple God knows why he starts for you - I'm a fairly consistant watcher of the Premier League and I can't remember the last time this season I thought he had an exceptional game. 

A great 3 points for Chelsea but I agree the referee was dire throughout. Could have easily been a different result on another day. Still, at least the Premier League is open for the Gunners now - not sure if that's good or not though


----------



## united_07

T-C said:


> The media won't go crazy for this as it benefited a London team.


yeah i just read henry winter's, one of the more well known journalist, report of the match on the telegraph website, he makes no mention of the luiz challenge, which is pretty ridiculous, as he spent the last day constantly moaning about rooney not being banned.


----------



## Silent Alarm

BkB Hulk said:


> So, I can't quite tell from all of the complaining in this thread. Did United lose? Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they did. Oh well, I guess it's onto this weekend at Anfield for you lot. Oh, wait, what's that Vidic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, you're not coming.
> 
> SUAREZ time this weekend, woo. ;D


Yeah, you can close the gap to a slender 18 points :side:.


----------



## Vader

Some journo's are awful - the worst is Steven Howard from The Sun/NOTW


----------



## Silent Alarm

Atkinson was the one who let the Ben-Arfa leg break go unpunished?
Says it all really, pure incompetence.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

BkB Hulk said:


> So, I can't quite tell from all of the complaining in this thread. Did United lose? Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they did. Oh well, I guess it's onto this weekend at Anfield for you lot. Oh, wait, what's that Vidic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, you're not coming.
> 
> SUAREZ time this weekend, woo. ;D


I'm quoting this because I wanna see this three times in one page.


----------



## reDREDD

BkB Hulk said:


> So, I can't quite tell from all of the complaining in this thread. Did United lose? Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they did. Oh well, I guess it's onto this weekend at Anfield for you lot. Oh, wait, what's that Vidic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, you're not coming.
> 
> SUAREZ time this weekend, woo. ;D


Its pretty damn funny. Luiz is just hilarious :lmao


----------



## united_07

Chelsea's record when Martin Atkinson has been officiating: P 17 W 16 D1 L0 GF 40 GA 3


----------



## reDREDD

Damn, sounds like we should have given the 50 million pounds to him.

Im assuming this was posted on some sort of Manchester united forum?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Jesus, I'd say our man Howard is better though.


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


> Chelsea's record when Martin Atkinson has been officiating: P 17 W 16 D1 L0 GF 40 GA 3


How the hell did someone manage a draw?:shocked:


----------



## Kiz

hey united.

suck shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hey City.

35 years .


----------



## Kiz

im only 18.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Double that and you're only one year ahead of the last time City won a trophy.

I'm fucking quality at maths.


----------



## Renegade™

Hey Kiz. Enjoy not winning the title 8*D


----------



## Kiz

i will.

there's always next season.


----------



## EGame

As much as I despise Chelsea i have loved watching Luiz, the guy is fantastic.

Luiz is beating Torres in goals, Torres u jelly?


----------



## Mikey Damage

great result today. i dont care how it happened, as long as it happened.

Now. I look forward to drawing or getting beat by Sunderland.


----------



## Zen

EGame said:


> As much as I despise Chelsea i have loved watching Luiz, the guy is fantastic.
> 
> Luiz is beating Torres in goals, Torres u jelly?


Toress is the biggest fucking mistake ever.

Chelsea won yay


----------



## Jobbed_Out

I love this, Fergie has taught them well. The referee was against Manchester United? Well don't worry you still have plenty more in your pocket. 



Chain Gang solider said:


> Have to say. Its quite funny seeing MAN U fans complain about a referee 8*D


It is, it really is. 



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yes, yes, yes, great, United just.
> 
> Also if the decisions were applied evenly across the game, United should have had a penalty by the point Luiz should have been sent off, so if it was 2-1 against ten men, it's pretty obvious the red card would have made a difference.


I'm watching the replay now and Rooney should have been booked for diving in the box just before he scored the first, which Cech should have moved earlier for btw. Still a great goal from Rooney though.





united_07 said:


> Chelsea's record when Martin Atkinson has been officiating: P 17 W 16 D1 L0 GF 40 GA 3


To be fair he has only been a Premier League referee since 2005, which is during the Mourinho era. They also won the Premiership twice and finished second twice from 2005-06 to now, so it's not like they were crap when he wasn't reffing. He also reffed the 2006 Community Shield in which Liverpool beat Chelsea 2-1, Chelsea also had more players booked than Liverpool.

He was also the referee in the derby where Manchester United got "magical minutes" of stoppage time to beat City 4-3. He was also punished for blowing the whistle while Everton were attacking against Manchester United in the 3-3 game in which Everton had scored twice already in stoppage time.


----------



## Melvis

Jobbed_Out said:


> To be fair he has only been a Premier League referee since 2005, which is during the Mourinho era. They also won the Premiership twice and finished second twice from 2005-06 to now, so it's not like they were crap when he wasn't reffing. He also reffed the 2006 Community Shield in which Liverpool beat Chelsea 2-1, Chelsea also had more players booked than Liverpool.
> 
> He was also the referee in the derby where Manchester United got "magical minutes" of stoppage time to beat City 4-3. He was also punished for blowing the whistle while Everton were attacking against Manchester United in the 3-3 game in which Everton had scored twice already in stoppage time.


This is actually a very good argument. Man Utd fans would do well to look at this before they start saying Atkinson is deliberately biased for Chelsea, tbh.


----------



## Von Doom

Mood still hasn't picked up. Not only are we out of the cup, we'll now be lucky to stay up now that our best player is out. Fellaini will be off in the summer too, so it's almost safe but very sad to say he's played his last game for us.



fpalm


----------



## Rush

BkB Hulk said:


> So, I can't quite tell from all of the complaining in this thread. Did United lose? Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they did. Oh well, I guess it's onto this weekend at Anfield for you lot. Oh, wait, what's that Vidic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, you're not coming.
> 
> SUAREZ time this weekend, woo. ;D


deserves a run on this page as well.


----------



## D17

Even as a United fan, was a very entertaining game, and lol at Fergie, I was wating for some blaming on someone else to happen.
Is it just me or does Vidic despise playing against Torres with the stigma of a potential red card on the horizon.


----------



## CGS

Can you blame Vidic after how Torres basically ran round him a few years back leaving him lying on the floor :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Andy Carroll is ready for his Anfield debut this Sunday against United.


----------



## nate_h

What the actual fuck @ our team? 

ugh.


----------



## united_07

yeah, villa basically saying they are concentrating on the league before the match even ends, expect a man city win after seeing that team


----------



## ABKiss

Second best player in the world scores again !


----------



## nate_h

Houllier is a fucking clueless waste of space.

This isnt a fan being fickle, what the fuck is up with that line up tonight, bringing on our best players when were 3-0 down? Putting a weakened team out when we needed to treat this competition seriously because of Birmingham winning the up.

Load of bullshit.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

nate_h said:


> Houllier is a fucking clueless waste of space.
> 
> This isnt a fan being fickle, what the fuck is up with that line up tonight, bringing on our best players when were 3-0 down? Putting a weakened team out when we needed to treat this competition seriously because of Birmingham winning the up.
> 
> Load of bullshit.


Don't worry, you ain't fickle. A manager shouldn't play a weakened squad in such an important game against a very strong side.


----------



## nate_h

It's a fact of life we're not going down, it's not arrogance, we have a much easier run in then the likes of Wigan, West Brom, Blackpool etc..and we're already 5 points clear. I don't buy this resting players bullshit, they're paid more each month than I'll ever earn in my lifetime! 

Oh well, the Villa fans playing head tennis and refusing to give the ball back was good stuff haha


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

nate_h said:


> It's a fact of life we're not going down, it's not arrogance, we have a much easier run in then the likes of Wigan, West Brom, Blackpool etc..and we're already 5 points clear. I don't buy this resting players bullshit, they're paid more each month than I'll ever earn in my lifetime!
> 
> Oh well, the Villa fans playing head tennis and refusing to give the ball back was good stuff haha


In all fairness, I can't see you going down. I think it's just between West Brom, Wigan, Blackpool, Wolves and West Ham. If we win saturday, we're safe.


----------



## nate_h

For sure.

Oh and no apology from Mr Houllier to the fans. Just stood there looking happy answering the questions. 

David Silva is amazing, Barcelona-esque


----------



## RATED R RULES

To be honest Vidic and Rio being out of the Pool game is a blow but I feel we have options. Either Brown can slot back in to replace Vidic or O'Shea can move in field and Rafael can play at righ back. Should be a good game as long as the ref isn't a nother homer.


----------



## Vader

Rafael, Brown, Smalling, Evra would be fine by me. I'm hoping for a win vs. the scousers mainly for the fact that every bastard I know is either a United, City or Scouser.


----------



## Nige™

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> In all fairness, I can't see you going down. I think it's just between West Brom, Wigan, Blackpool, Wolves and West Ham. If we win saturday, we're safe.


You can add us in to that. I really wish I'd put that bet on us going down at 33/1 when Big Sam got sacked. We were only 12/1 a week later and 4/1 now. 13/2 before the Villa game was good enough for me so I stuck £25 on it.

We've got Fulham away on Saturday, and if we lose that we're in serious shit. We're only 5 points off now and we're playing shit at home. Since Kean took over we've been outplayed by West Ham, Stoke & Newcastle, something that never happened under Sam at Ewood. We could beat Blackpool but we'll struggle against Birmingham & Bolton. I really don't see us picking up many points at all.


----------



## Seb

i hope blackburn go down, after the way steve kean stuck the boot in the back of allardyce. then got an unknown assistant who happens to be contracted to an agency employed by the new owners. they won't go down this season but they'll finish bottom next year. i hope birmingham go down too, there isn't a more boring team to watch.


----------



## nate_h

I want Blackpool to go down(cause of my known dislike for holloway). I couldn't care less after that. I don't think I'd want Birmingham to go down because I enjoy the derbys. It brings something else to the season.


----------



## Seb

blackpool play a great style of football and holloway is one of the most entertaining characters in the league.


----------



## nate_h

I know, I'd probably like him if I wasnt a Villa fan. But he's been a dickhead to us and our manager, so yeah.


----------



## Nige™

nate_h said:


> I know, I'd probably like him if I wasnt a Villa fan. But he's been a dickhead to us and our manager, so yeah.


Not really. You made a shit bid for his captain and his best player who they need to stay up, which was evident against Wolves on Saturday, and he was just honest in his opinion that if Villa spent £24m on Bent, than Adam was worth more than the offer on the table, which he clearly was.

Most people agreed with him, and if anyone it was Houllier that came out of it looking like a prick for saying Holloway & Steve Bruce were ganging up on him because he's French. Holloway didn't do anything wrong, at least from a neutral's perspective.

*Edit:* Just seen this.



Seb said:


> i hope blackburn go down, after the way steve kean stuck the boot in the back of allardyce. then got an unknown assistant who happens to be contracted to an agency employed by the new owners. they won't go down this season but they'll finish bottom next year.


Clueless Kean's employed by Kentaro too like John Jensen which makes the whole affair even more disgusting.


----------



## Heel

Blackburn will probably bid for Kaka this summer.


----------



## Kiz

hoping wolves go down cos of karl henry.


----------



## Razor King

Arsenal to draw or lose to Sunderland. Yeah.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Kiz said:


> hoping wolves go down cos of karl henry.


Tremendous point.

I want to see Blackpool stay up just because you know you're going to get an exciting game with them. It's much better than seeing new clubs coming up and trying to defend to get 0-0 draws.



Rockhead said:


> Andy Carroll is ready for his Anfield debut this Sunday against United.


Carroll and SUAREZ against Vidic and Rio. Sounds tough. Oh wait. :side:

Hoping for a win this weekend, which we should be capable of, especially against a weakened United. I'll be interested to see who King Kenny starts up front.


----------



## CGS

I'd expect either Suarez up solo or Suaraz with Kuyt playing just off him. Doubt he will start Carroll but who knows.


----------



## Destiny

Should have Suarez up solo and Gerrard supporting him. If Mereiles is fit, i expect him to start behind Suarez and throw kuyt on the wing. We really need to look hungry for this matchup because we looked like a bunch of crap againts West Ham. Even though West Ham played extremely well, i'll be angry if they dont win this week!\

Im guessing Carroll will start on the bench and possibly play the last 30 or 20. But it depends how the match goes.


----------



## Renegade™

WES and Smalling will anihliate whoever LOL'erpool have up front.


----------



## Rush

SUAREZ will tear Brown a new asshole. Will probably make Wesley very happy that he has a 2nd hole.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I wonder if Smalling is going to help us win this week, or if he was just satisfied with costing United last game.


----------



## Renegade™

Yeah it was Smalling's fault Zhirkov threw himself towards him. :side:

I'm sure Pepe Reina's got his blunder of the season moment stored for us.


----------



## Kiz

united will look as good as terry/upson at the world cup.


----------



## Medo

*didn't be around here since the game but what a joke was that refree ? First, he didn't give Luiz the second yellow card and then, he gave Chelsea a magic penalty! man i thought we were playing against Chelsea and the ref lol!

The second half was awful by us honestly but we ddin't deserve to lose to the blues.

Now we should win against Liverpool on Sunday, no chance to lose anymore points now or we are done i believe.

ps. Fuck you Drogba

:side:*


----------



## Renegade™

We were playing against 12 men in blue tbf, you weren't wrong there. Disgrace of a performance from a referee who's proven time and time again he's incompetent (see not punishing De Jong for breaking Ben Arfa's leg, stupid decisions against Chelsea at SB last season for most recent ones). Yet because Fergie came out and stated the truth, he's going to be punished for it, whilst the incompentent referee will likely end up officiating another match this weekend. It's a farce.


----------



## BkB Hulk

It only seemed like you were playing against 12 players because LUIZ was a boss both at the front and back.


----------



## Renegade™

Luiz was garbage at the back, all over the shop. He'll continue to get found out against better sides until he calms his urge to get forward all the time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

He was boss enough to leave Rooney crying on the ground. 8*D


----------



## Medo

Renegade™ said:


> We were playing against 12 men in blue tbf, you weren't wrong there. Disgrace of a performance from a referee who's proven time and time again he's incompetent (see not punishing De Jong for breaking Ben Arfa's leg, stupid decisions against Chelsea at SB last season for most recent ones). Yet because Fergie came out and stated the truth, he's going to be punished for it, whilst the incompentent referee will likely end up officiating another match this weekend. It's a farce.


*Yea, i dunno what's wrong with that ref ? and i am talking about the penalty exactly, Smalling did absolutely nothing!*


----------



## Kiz

dont run out of tissues there reney


----------



## Rush

save those tears for when SUAREZ rattles the back of your net a few times this weekend.


----------



## Silent Alarm

If Fergie gets punished, it's fucking ridiculous.
A manager says some (true) things 10 minutes after watching a woeful refereeing performance (even Ivanovic said it wasn't a penalty), refs should be criticised after games like that.

Anyway, on to the Europa League giants Sunday?
You ready for your "Lets Do Everything In Our Power To Stop United Winning 19" cup final? :side:


----------



## Vader

I'll save my tears (of happiness) for when Suarez wastes 15 chances, Gerrard gets away with murder/dives like a swan and Liverpool's entire backline shows how terrible it is.

Score prediction either 2-1 United or 12-0 United, both possible outcomes.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Ferguson should know better by now, regardless of whether or not his criticism was justified. He deserves to be punished just based off the fact that he's willing to ignore the rules despite knowing them. I mean, what did he expect? "Oh it's SAF, he can say what he likes."

R13, we managed to keep Chelsea to two less goals than you. 8*D


----------



## Vader

Correct. We're also 21 points ahead of you and have a goal difference of +33 to your +1. I'm banking on that 12-0.


----------



## Kiz

alex "im too much of a tool to be interviewed by bbc and instead send bumbuddy mike" ferguson.


----------



## Silent Alarm

BkB Hulk said:


> we managed to keep Chelsea to two less goals than you. 8*D


I assume that will be main selling point for the end of season DVD :side:.

And in fairness to Fergie he has got a good reason not to speak to the BBC.


----------



## Kiz

being a wanker is not a good reason.


----------



## Vader

They accused his son or brother (one of the two) of being involved with some illegal agents stuff, which I'm fairly sure was bullshit. I'd not bother with them either.


----------



## Seb

it was his son jason they made a documentary about football agents and accussed him of being dodgy. his other son used to manage preston and did awful iirc.

ferguson gets a fine after every game for sending phelan to do his post match interviews.


----------



## Renegade™

Sir Alex doesn't have to speak to the BBC, you can't force him to do it, take away someones freedom to chose. They ran some story on his son doing some illegal stuff and he's never said a word to them since. And good on him, he doesn't need to.



> Ferguson should know better by now, regardless of whether or not his criticism was justified. He deserves to be punished just based off the fact that he's willing to ignore the rules despite knowing them. I mean, what did he expect? "Oh it's SAF, he can say what he likes."


The rules are an absolute farce. Fine manager for speaking their mind (sometimes truth, sometimes not) and protect moronic referee like they're some sort of fragile pussy. Fuck the FA.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I love that Fergie doesn't speak to the BBC. You can tell how bitter Lineker etc. are that he doesn't interact with them.
Plus he's got the most other interviewers wrapped around his little finger which you can tell by the way he says "Well done" at the end of most pre & post match interviews.


----------



## bellywolves

Aha just saw footage of last night's Old Firm match. Diouf is a right knob, they should have let McCoist and Lennon go at it.

Show's there is nothing different to between both Premier League's in terms of respect for the ref etc...


----------



## Seb

Renegade™ said:


> Sir Alex doesn't have to speak to the BBC, you can't force him to do it.


actually he does, premier league managers are contractually required to give post match interviews to host broadcasters. that's why he's getting a fine after every premier league game.


----------



## Vader

I'm all for respecting the ref but it is hard to when they make stupid decision week in week out (Rooney getting away with the elbow, Luiz not being sent off being the most recent two). If it was the occasional mistake then I could understand it but there's ALWAYS a fuck up. I'm in favour of the video replay, I'm not sure what everyone else thinks about that but it could certainly improve matches in terms of fairness and could sort out dodgy decisions. It is fairly obvious that the referees just aren't good enough to keep up every week.


----------



## Heel

Rush said:


> save those tears for when SUAREZ rattles the back of your net a few times this weekend.


This.


----------



## Liam Miller

Yet still next season liverpool will be Thursday night's on channel 5.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fergie has been charged by the clueless cunts at the FA.
Wonder what Atkinsons punishment will be?


----------



## Heel

You can understand Fergie's frustration. He's had referees in his pocket for years and now Atkinson comes in and fucks it up? How dare he give decisions against Man United. The scoundrel.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Some good news for United, Carrick has signed a three year contract extension.

("Thats good news?" Haw haw :side


----------



## Heel

Silent Alarm said:


> Some good news for United, Carrick has signed a three year contract extension.
> 
> ("Thats good news?" Haw haw :side


Has Carrick had a good game in the last three years? Maybe he'll have one in the next three.


----------



## Liam Miller

Carrick was pretty quality a couple of season's back.

Fergie is never gonna have atkinson he is Leeds scum


----------



## Melvis

WWE_TNA said:


> Fergie is never gonna have atkinson he is Leeds scum


Sorry, since when the hell was this?


----------



## Heel

Any referee who doesn't award United 4-5 penalties a game is biased. Everyone knows this.


----------



## Liam Miller

I thought it was pretty known he is a Leeds fan


----------



## Vader

Why would anyone want a shit referee in the game? Obviously United have had to referees in their favour and the teams who suffered at the hands of that wouldn't want the same referee again. Atkinson has had poor game after poor game when it comes to matches like this, as well as lesser profile matches with big mistakes in them. Some of the biggest teams in the world are in the Premier League and yet we can't get refereeing to that standard. I'd rather see fair refereeing than bias that goes either way.


----------



## Heel

Robot referees are the solution.


----------



## Melvis

WWE_TNA said:


> I thought it was pretty known he is a Leeds fan


No idea if he is or not. If he was, it wouldn't make a difference. Just because you support a certain team (as referees are allowed to do, mind, they're people too) doesn't mean you officiate any differently.

Also, you said Ferguson will never "have" Atkinson. What, like under his influence? Like Howard Webb is (to use your words) "pretty known" to do? These assumptions mean nothing. The team a referee supports has no bearing on his decisions - I don't like Swindon Town FC, but that doesn't mean I send off players on Swindon teams when I referee.


----------



## Liam Miller

Melvisboy said:


> No idea if he is or not. If he was, it wouldn't make a difference. Just because you support a certain team (as referees are allowed to do, mind, they're people too) doesn't mean you officiate any differently.
> 
> Also, you said Ferguson will never "have" Atkinson. What, like under his influence? Like Howard Webb is (to use your words) "pretty known" to do? These assumptions mean nothing. The team a referee supports has no bearing on his decisions - I don't like Swindon Town FC, but that doesn't mean I send off players on Swindon teams when I referee.


I mean't it in a light hearted fashion as a joke, i'm over tuesday night :side:

Maybe japan can loan us some robots for ref's.


----------



## Silent Alarm

If I was a ref, I'd be bias as fuck.

"Terry, your shoelace is undone."
"What?"
"Thats dissent. Yellow card."
"What did I do?!?"
"Red card. OFF!"

Fuck yeah.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Renegade™;9412774 said:


> WES and Smalling will anihliate whoever LOL'erpool have up front.


I thought you already learned from talking big before United games...

Hopefully Liverpool have a good game on Sunday. I saw Suarez only once, and it was the loss to West HAM. Hopefully Carroll can get some time as well. And Arsenal, please don't fuck up against Sunderland.






Greatest thing ever^^^


----------



## Magsimus

We could be 6th by the end of this weekends games with a win here against Everton. We just have Bolton to worry about since Pool and the Mackems will obviously get done over. 

Will be at St James' again, should be interesting. Ireland has gone and got himself injured again in training, just as he was ready for a debut fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

Magsimus said:


> We could be 6th by the end of this weekends games with a win here against Everton. We just have Bolton to worry about since Pool and the Mackems will obviously get done over.
> 
> Will be at St James' again, should be interesting. Ireland has gone and got himself injured again in training, just as he was ready for a debut fpalm


Great stuff from Newcastle to be fighting it out for a europa league spot.

And rockhead am i missing something here, wouldn't want gunners to fuck up since you are only 8 points behind them?


----------



## Tomkin

West Brom scored a late goal against Stoke on monday, and during the play West Brom should of been offside twice and they weren't, this means the fucking linesman is a baggies shagging prick...Or he made a mistake because the officiating standard in this country is beyond a joke and fifa would rather see hitler walk again than have technology in football matches.

Stoke have had bad decisions given against us all season which has cost us around 10 points, Scum united have a bad decision and they cry that the world is against them...wait I never saw any bad decision? David Luiz shouldn't of been sent off because last week manure fans were saying Gerrard didn't get banned so Rooney shouldn't, well AGAIN at Stoke Gary Neville (who looked like a cunt with the fans btw) kick down Etherington and never got a second yellow so in all fairness fair is fair.

Stoke put one of their worst performances in of the season on Monday, still a half decent prem position and one game of Wembley I wont complain


----------



## Melvis

WWE_TNA said:


> I mean't it in a light hearted fashion as a joke, i'm over tuesday night :side:


Oh, riiiiight. Quite the hilarious one, I must say. My apologies if my stealing of your humour ruined the joke for anybody else. :side::side::side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

The Gary Neville thing still hurts! :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

WWE_TNA said:


> Great stuff from Newcastle to be fighting it out for a europa league spot.
> 
> And rockhead am i missing something here, wouldn't want gunners to fuck up since you are only 8 points behind them?


Nah, we won't win the league. Only looking on 4th place right now. Gunner's deserve a trophy.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Kolo Toure has been suspended by Manchester City for testing positive for a specified substance.

:hmm:


----------



## Magsimus

He should have just missed it, I hear you can become captain of your club and country that way.


----------



## Liam Miller

Would love to know what he pissed hot for.

Also Song is apparently a major doubt for the Barca trip


----------



## Silent Alarm

Apparently it was only a dietary supplement.
Shame, would have been much more amusing if he was found strung out of his head on cocaine.
The headline writes itself:
"COCAINE KOLO!"
"KOLO'S COCAINE CALAMITY!"
"COCA KOLO!"

The Sun would have had a field day.


----------



## united_07

paddy kenny got banned for 9 months for something in a cough medicine, so toure still might get a long ban


----------



## bellywolves

Adrian Mutu has failed doping tests twice now. One 7 month ban and one 12 month ban. Rio was banned for 8 months for missing a test. 

So yeah Toure is screwed, he's got at least a 6 month ban coming.


----------



## Renegade™

Silent Alarm said:


> Fergie has been charged by the clueless cunts at the FA.
> Wonder what Atkinsons punishment will be?


Punishment? He'll be rewarded with another Premier League match to officiate this weekend. What a joke.


----------



## Seb

mutu also has to pay nearly £15 million in compensation to chelsea unless things have changed


----------



## united_07

as well as not doing his press conference tomorrow, now fergie isnt doing MUTV either, he must be pretty pissed about being charged


----------



## Nige™

Rightly so. It's just so wrong that a referee can make a big tits up like up Tuesday night and when a referee or player points it out, it's them that get in trouble while the referee goes unpunished. Ref's are the most protected species in the bloody country. You can't speak negatively of them at all, do something like point it out or god forbid, take your shirt off to celebrate a goal! FA, Premier League, you're. . .

Say it for me Ian. . .






*Edit:* This was just below and it's not related at all, but it's funny as fuck!


----------



## Magsimus

^ :lmao brilliantly done.


----------



## Liam Miller

Nige speaking the truth as usual, well said good sir


----------



## Kiz

kolo you're a moron


----------



## Jobbed_Out

After reading through more of this thread I feel the need to post this again.



Jobbed_Out said:


> To be fair he has only been a Premier League referee since 2005, which is during the Mourinho era. They also won the Premiership twice and finished second twice from 2005-06 to now, so it's not like they were crap when he wasn't reffing. He also reffed the 2006 Community Shield in which Liverpool beat Chelsea 2-1, Chelsea also had more players booked than Liverpool.
> 
> He was also the referee in the derby where Manchester United got "magical minutes" of stoppage time to beat City 4-3. He was also punished for blowing the whistle while Everton were attacking against Manchester United in the 3-3 game in which Everton had scored twice already in stoppage time.





Silent Alarm said:


> Fergie has been charged by the clueless cunts at the FA.
> Wonder what Atkinsons punishment will be?


Maybe being relegated to fourth official like he was after the Everton game where he blew the whistle during an Everton attack after the Toffee's scored two goals in injury time to draw 3-3 with ....Manchester United.




Silent Alarm said:


> Kolo Toure has been suspended by Manchester City for testing positive for a specified substance.
> 
> :hmm:


Apparently a "specified substance" is usually something that is banned but is most likely taken unknowingly by the player/athlete. 



BBC Sport said:


> Hamilton Academicals midfielder Simon Mensing recently served a four-week ban after a specified substance was detected in his system.
> 
> Mensing, 28, tested positive for the stimulant methylhexaneamine at the end of January and subsequently missed five matches after a period of ineligibility was imposed on him.
> 
> The player maintained he was unaware he had ingested the substance while using a dietary supplement - an explanation which was accepted by UK Anti-Doping.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/m/man_city/9413738.stm


----------



## Renegade™

^ Everton were never scoring this suggested fourth goal that everyone seems to think they would've got had Atkinson not blown his whistle. Trufax 8*D

Oh and :lmao @ Kolo. Loved the COCA KOLO one Silent Alarm, good shizzle.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Renegade™ said:


> ^ Everton were never scoring this suggested fourth goal that everyone seems to think they would've got had Atkinson not blown his whistle. Trufax 8*D


He was still punished for it though.











:side:


----------



## S-Mac

Fucking good stuff that is.


----------



## Rush

hey Renegade, you want some cheese with the whine, son?



tomkim4 said:


> West Brom scored a late goal against Stoke on monday, and during the play West Brom should of been offside twice and they weren't, this means the fucking linesman is a baggies shagging prick...Or he made a mistake because the officiating standard in this country is beyond a joke and fifa would rather see hitler walk again than have technology in football matches.
> 
> Stoke have had bad decisions given against us all season which has cost us around 10 points, Scum united have a bad decision and they cry that the world is against them...wait I never saw any bad decision? David Luiz shouldn't of been sent off because last week manure fans were saying Gerrard didn't get banned so Rooney shouldn't, well AGAIN at Stoke Gary Neville (who looked like a cunt with the fans btw) kick down Etherington and never got a second yellow so in all fairness fair is fair.
> 
> Stoke put one of their worst performances in of the season on Monday, still a half decent prem position and one game of Wembley I wont complain


you should know the rules by now for Manchester supporters.

1. the further you live from manchester the better
2. sir alex is the best and is always right.
3. spit the dummy hard when the slightest thing goes against you precious side.



RatedR13 said:


> I'll save my tears (of happiness) for when Suarez wastes 15 chances, Gerrard gets away with murder/dives like a swan and Liverpool's entire backline shows how terrible it is.
> 
> Score prediction either 2-1 United or 12-0 United, both possible outcomes.


Prediction - 2-0 Liverpool and me and BkB to cause some angry Manc supporters to get all cranky.


----------



## Vader

I'm generally not one who gets too annoyed, depends on the performance/decisions though. United played awful in the 2nd half so I can look past the fact that Atkinson is an inept idiot due to the fact we deserved to lose based off how garbage we were in the 2nd half.

tomkim, the amount of times I've seen Huth demolish someone with his forearm, elbow, various other limbs cancels out anything from Neville.


----------



## Heel

> The Newcastle midfielder, who last represented Ireland in September 2007, said he had “better things to do” than play for Ireland, labelled Trapattoni “the most arrogant man” he has met, and added he would rather shoot himself than live in Cork.
> 
> Ireland has not played international soccer since he famously pulled out of an important Euro 2008 qualifier against the Czech Republic having made incorrect claims about the death of his grandmother(s). Although that sorry episode is in the past, the 24-year-old insists there is no chance of him wearing the green shirt again.
> 
> “I won’t come back,” Ireland told So Foot magazine. “I feel nothing for the national team. I don’t feel at all guilty when they lose and when they win I never say ‘oh dear, I could have been there’.
> 
> “Even if Ireland had qualified for the World Cup I wouldn’t have gone. People are calling for me to return, but I only ever played five games guys!”
> 
> Having turned out for Ireland at various youth levels, the former Manchester City playmaker made an immediate impact in the senior side, scoring four goals in six appearances. However, he said he rarely enjoyed the international experience and suggested the fall-out from the Czech match was merely “a good excuse” to retire.
> 
> “International soccer doesn’t interest me,” he said. “Going away for three days to play in Andorra – I’ve got better things to do.
> 
> “Also, when you’re Irish you know you’ll never win the World Cup. Even when I played for the youth teams, I got fed up at having to go away. Everyone else was from Dublin and I came from Cork. I had to get the train on my own, pay for a taxi, there was no hotel, no food. The organisation was amateurish.”
> 
> There seemed to be a possibility of Ireland returning when he was called in for talks with Trapattoni, yet the player was none too impressed by the meeting. “I’ve never seen anyone so arrogant,” Ireland scorned. “I met him once. He was taking calls every two minutes and made me hang around for 15 minutes in his office.
> 
> “In the end, he said, ‘if you want to play then come, if not, it’s no problem’. He did that mainly so the press would leave him in peace.
> 
> “Foreign coaches, they’re no good,” Ireland added.
> 
> The midfielder did not restrict his tirade to the national team. He also expressed strong views on Ireland’s economic crisis and laughed off suggestions he may one day return to live in Cork.
> 
> “Ireland is reaping what it sowed,” he said. “We built blocks of flats just for the sake of it and now there’s no one inside them. It cost huge amounts of money and nobody is in a position to pay. But I don’t care about Ireland. I don’t know if I’ll go back one day. Live in Cork? I might as well shoot myself. I prefer Los Angeles.”
> 
> Ireland’s club career has been faltering. He left City for Aston Villa last year but was sold on by Gérard Houllier in January after just 10 matches. In line to make his Newcastle debut against Everton tomorrow, Ireland will be looking to prove a point to the City manager Roberto Mancini.
> 
> “Mancini never liked me. He’s doing everything wrong. He got rid of everyone at the club – even the cook left. The family club I spent nine years with exists no more. What happens when Mancini goes? He takes his 50 recruits with him. Also, since he’s been there City matches are incredibly dull.”


Hilarious interview  I wish there were more players like Ireland and Balotelli who just tell it like it is, instead of pandering to fans and media.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> you should know the rules by now for Manchester supporters.
> 
> 1.* the further you live from manchester the better*
> 2. sir alex is the best and is always right.
> 3. spit the dummy hard when the slightest thing goes against you precious side.


how far are you away from liverpool?


----------



## BkB Hulk

Agreed, RUSH should support an Australian team in the EPL.

Ireland's no Mario (United still jelly they don't have him), but he's still entertaining.


----------



## Heel

united_07 said:


> how far are you away from liverpool?


As a Liverpool fan, even I LOL'd at that comment considering he lives on the other side of the fucking world.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

united_07 said:


> how far are you away from liverpool?


Rush does speak the truth with that point, I spoke to a few poms at the Melbourne test and one West Ham fan told me that London is crawling with Man U fans. It's more than just a myth, doesn't mean all of them are bandwagoners though.


----------



## Heel

So it's ok for an Aussie to support a team from the other side of the world but an English person can't support a team from another part of their own country? 

OK 8*D


----------



## Vader

I live in Manchester and, based off what I've seen, there's a ton more United fans than City. Which goes against most arguments. Reason for United having fans everywhere is two things, #1 glory hunting fans, they're in every sport and if any team was as successful as United have been over the past 2 decades then they'd have glory hunting fans too - Barcelona have a shitload of them these days. #2 They're globally known, of course people are going to support them if they have easy access to them/are more aware of them. A few Americans I know had only ever known of United and Liverpool before coming over to the UK.


----------



## united_07

Jobbed_Out said:


> Rush does speak the truth with that point, I spoke to a few poms at the Melbourne test and one West Ham fan told me that London is crawling with Man U fans. It's more than just a myth, doesn't mean all of them are bandwagoners though.


of course there are more fans of united all over the place compared to someone like west ham. The sign of a big team is that the fans aren't just from the area, its inevitable when a team is more successful they will gain more fans, some people call the gloryhunters, but it means more money is going into a club through routes such as merchandising. If you go someone like china, usa etc.. you aren't going to see stoke city shirts, you're going to see united, barcelona, real madrid shirts.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I'd never wish a serious injury on a player (not even John Terry) but Stephen Ireland is pushing me very close to wishing for something very nasty to fall upon him.
That little cunt needs to learn some respect.


----------



## Kiz

cos he's right?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

MrMondayNight said:


> So it's ok for an Aussie to support a team from the other side of the world but an English person can't support a team from another part of their own country?
> 
> OK 8*D





RatedR13 said:


> I live in Manchester and, based off what I've seen, there's a ton more United fans than City. Which goes against most arguments. Reason for United having fans everywhere is two things, #1 glory hunting fans, they're in every sport and if any team was as successful as United have been over the past 2 decades then they'd have glory hunting fans too - Barcelona have a shitload of them these days. #2 They're globally known, of course people are going to support them if they have easy access to them/are more aware of them. A few Americans I know had only ever known of United and Liverpool before coming over to the UK.


I just think it's funny when a stereotype like that gets re-enforced, really I think legit Man U fans get a bad wrap from the bandwagoners. I support an Australian Rules football side that has alot of bandwagon fans, it annoys me when people only turn up to games when the side is winning.



united_07 said:


> of course there are more fans of united all over the place compared to someone like west ham. The sign of a big team is that the fans aren't just from the area, its inevitable when a team is more successful they will gain more fans, some people call the gloryhunters, but it means more money is going into a club through routes such as merchandising. If you go someone like china, usa etc.. you aren't going to see *stoke city* shirts, you're going to see united, barcelona, real madrid shirts.


Not to be a dick or anything but I did see a Stoke shirt at the cricket too. Morons wearing Liverpool shirts at Perth Glory games annoys me too, especially when they sit in the "terrace" and not in the away area.


----------



## Silent Alarm

About Cork, yes :side:.

Fergie is going to contest the FA charge.
Good stuff. May as well go down swinging.


----------



## Magsimus

> Newcastle United's on-loan midfielder Stephen Ireland has moved to put the record straight on quotes attributed to him in Friday's newspapers regarding his parent club, Aston Villa, and his hometown in Ireland.
> 
> In an interview with French football magazine So Foot it was suggested that the 24-year-old had made derogatory comments regarding Villa and the cities of Birmingham and Cork.
> 
> However, having read the papers on Friday morning, Ireland was upset with the nature of the comments and felt the opinions that he aired during the interview were taken completely out of context.
> 
> "I'm upset with what has been printed this morning because I feel like I've been portrayed in the wrong way," Ireland told skysports.com in a statement issued from his agent.
> 
> Misquoted
> "I was misquoted and things have been blown way out of proportion. That is the reason why I feel like I needed to say something because the quotes are very unfair.
> 
> "What I said during the interview has been twisted to sound particularly blunt and a lot of what was written about my hometown of Cork - which me and my family visit regularly - was just plain ridiculous.
> 
> "The comments regarding Birmingham were also taken way out of context as I had only been at Villa a few months and didn't even live there so I have no idea what Birmingham is like to live in and everyone I have met from Birmingham has been nice, my girlfriend's father is from Birmingham so why would I say that, it's just crazy.
> 
> "I can only apologise if anyone was offended, but the way the interview was written made me sound very harsh, and I am not that kind of person."
> 
> Ireland is hoping to make his Newcastle debut against Everton this weekend after recovering from injury.


Source: Sky Sports

Well there you go, puts that to bed :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

He seriously won't be able to set foot in Cork again without getting terrible abuse.

Unless he wore a disguise. How about a wig, Steven? :side:


----------



## united_07

and it wont be too difficult to spot him if he is driving this


----------



## bellywolves

Aha it appears that Wenger has spoken to Toure according to SkySports.com



> Wenger has spoken with the former Arsenalcaptain since the news broke and revealed what Toure had taken during a press conference on Friday.
> 
> "He wants to control his weight a little bit because that's where he has some problems and he took the product off his wife," said the Arsenal boss.
> 
> "Never trust your wife! That is how he was caught."
> 
> Toure could face a lengthy ban and is currently suspended from playing for City.


Very funny if true.


----------



## D17

Bendtner saying he's the one who's gonig to shoot down Barca, bless him 

Even though he did score against them last year, but come one...


----------



## Heel

Magsimus said:


> Source: Sky Sports
> 
> Well there you go, puts that to bed :side:


I posted the interview further up the page.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

united_07 said:


>


Probably on a pussy patrol.:lmao

Back on topic, tomorrow's match is extremely important. Our home form is good, and we MUST beat WBA tomorrow, especially with their poor recent form and that we're kind of in a relegation battle. 3 points will definitely ease the pressure.


----------



## CGS

D17 said:


> Bendtner saying he's the one who's gonig to shoot down Barca, bless him
> 
> Even though he did score against them last year, but come one...


:lmao Oh Bendtner.


----------



## Magsimus

MrMondayNight said:


> I posted the interview further up the page.


Yeah and I posted his response backtracking on his statements, basically saying that the journo's twisted his words.


----------



## Silent Alarm

He's done an interview on Irish radio basically saying they twisted his words and he loves Cork and Ireland.
Blah blah, tell it to me hole Steve.


----------



## Rush

united_07 said:


> how far are you away from liverpool?





MrMondayNight said:


> As a Liverpool fan, even I LOL'd at that comment considering he lives on the other side of the fucking world.





MrMondayNight said:


> So it's ok for an Aussie to support a team from the other side of the world but an English person can't support a team from another part of their own country?
> 
> OK 8*D


:lmao are you two honestly retarded? You believe that no international fans should watch the EPL? Or that they pick the side closest to whichever border is closest to their home country? 

in all the sports i follow i support nsw waratahs (local club), sydney fc (local club), nsw blues (local club) and Manly-Warringah (local club). If i was born in England i'd support whatever my local team was, not Liverpool. I don't see the logic of your posts.




BkB Hulk said:


> Agreed, RUSH should support an Australian team in the EPL.


indeed. only the english would be dumb enough to think that tbh.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> :lmao are you two honestly retarded? You believe that no international fans should watch the EPL? Or that they pick the side closest to whichever border is closest to their home country?


i was just pointing out the fact that you were complaining about fans who aren't from manchester supporting united, when you aren't from liverpool, it just seems a bit hypocritical. Im not the one telling people who they should support, people can support whoever they want.


----------



## Mikey Damage

aw, not this shit again.

who cares where you live..


----------



## Seb

Jobbed_Out said:


> Rush does speak the truth with that point, I spoke to a few poms at the Melbourne test and one West Ham fan told me that London is crawling with Man U fans. It's more than just a myth, doesn't mean all of them are bandwagoners though.


this honestly couldn't be further from the truth, west ham are the best supported team in london easily, the whole of london/essex is absolutely crawling with west ham fans. tottenham would be second, and obviously arsenal and chelsea have a lot of fans too, but more on a nationwide scale, as far as london goes west ham and tottenham are comfortably the best supported teams.



Rush said:


> indeed. only the english would be dumb enough to think that tbh.


don't tar us all with the same brush, not all of us are idiots. the EPL is a global spectacle. 

it's just a shame you picked liverpool :side:


----------



## Rush

united_07 said:


> i was just pointing out the fact that you were complaining about fans who aren't from manchester supporting united, when you aren't from liverpool, it just seems a bit hypocritical. Im not the one telling people who they should support, people can support whoever they want.


i'm not telling anyone who they can and can't support. nor was i complaining. also its hardly hypocritical if i'm in another country, can't exactly support my local team in the EPL now can I?



Seb said:


> don't tar us all with the same brush, not all of us are idiots. the EPL is a global spectacle.
> 
> it's just a shame you picked liverpool :side:


Leeds did have a place in my heart with Kewell and Viduka playing with you guys.


----------



## Seb

kewell was the best player we've had for decades. liverpool ruined his career.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao @ predictions of Liverpool winning. Not happening. Can't wait to pic rep WESLEY BROWN to you delusional Pool fans.



> how far are you away from liverpool?


I legit LOL'd.


----------



## Rush

best Ausralian player imo, closely followed by Cahill. pity he was/is so injury prone


you got your tissues ready son? who's the target of your bitching after we win?


----------



## Renegade™

No one, coz you're not winning 8*D

Get your tissues ready for when WES brings the rape on Suarez


----------



## Rush

SUAREZ will forcibly penetrate Brown. and Brown will love it.


----------



## Melvis

Seb said:


> kewell was the best player we've had for decades. liverpool ruined his career.


Harry "THE BURGERS" Kewell. I agree with this.

It doesn't matter where you live. Anyone can support whoever they like, wherever they are on the globe or whatever. It's a global game, so who cares? There are definitely glory supporters, but that's not to say people who don't live in Liverpool have no right to support a Liverpudlian team, or similar.


----------



## Seb

liverpool have a chance this weekend b/c brown is garbage and SMALLING has already let fame get to his head and has been acting like a prat.

(i'm assuming those two will start in defence?)


----------



## Renegade™

Impossible. Because Suarez won't do anything, and no one is going to slide in and kick his scuffed shot into the net so he can claim he scored. He won't be doing anything, apart from being in Wes' pocket.


----------



## Kiz

*waits for evans and that thug smalling to start ahead of wesfag.*


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Seb said:


> this honestly couldn't be further from the truth, west ham are the best supported team in london easily, the whole of london/essex is absolutely crawling with west ham fans. tottenham would be second, and obviously arsenal and chelsea have a lot of fans too, but more on a nationwide scale, as far as london goes west ham and tottenham are comfortably the best supported teams.


Hey, I'm not from London so I have to take the word of somebody who is.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wish I was as confident as the rest of the United fans here but Liverpool always raise their game unbelievably against United, especially at Anfield. Plus no Rio or Vidic is gonna be tough.
If we can get a Brucie bonus tomorrow, a draw wouldn't be too bad but if Arsenal win, we may as well go for the jugular on Sunday.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Mikey Damage said:


> aw, not this shit again.
> 
> who cares where you live..


Okay new topic - Mikey, how do you think Arsenal plan on screwing up this week?


----------



## Seb

Jobbed_Out said:


> Hey, I'm not from London so I have to take the word of somebody who is.


there are obviously some united fans in london but teams like arsenal, chelsea, west ham, tottenham, fulham are all from london so most people support one of those.


----------



## Mikey Damage

BkB Hulk said:


> Okay new topic - Mikey, how do you think Arsenal plan on screwing up this week?


pretty sure that Denilson will be starting. I'm thinking a red card in the first half.

Maybe from Squacilli, as well.


----------



## Razor King

Arsene after the match, "We were unlucky."


----------



## BkB Hulk

Fuck @ the start to the second half here. Neither team even looked like threatening in the first half, yet it's 1-1 in the 48th minute.


----------



## Goku

1-2.


----------



## Medo

Silent Alarm said:


> Wish I was as confident as the rest of the United fans here but Liverpool always raise their game unbelievably against United, especially at Anfield. Plus no Rio or Vidic is gonna be tough.
> If we can get a Brucie bonus tomorrow, a draw wouldn't be too bad but if Arsenal win, we may as well go for the jugular on Sunday.


*I assure you that you aren't the only one who is nervous about tomorrow's game :$*


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Horrible game for us, as if Baggies did the double on us. Before the match I was saying they were currently the worst side in the league. It was only Carr who was playing properly.


----------



## united_07

Well done sunderland, good performance, welbeck nearly scored a great goal as well

and well done to the officials, some great decisions


----------



## CGS

Arsenal drawing = fpalm 

Seriously can these guys fuck up anymore? By the looks of it every Arsenal fan will become a Liverpool fan for one day tomorrow. If Man U beat us (Which they won't :side then it's pretty much all of for them.


----------



## Nige™

Clattenburg you are a total fucking prick! Doesn't do a thing about Rooney's elbow last week, claims he made the right decision days later and now he goes and gifts Fulham a penalty in the last few minutes to give them the win. You utter fucking tool. I hope you and you fucking miraculous hair are happy you useless c*nt.


----------



## Silent Alarm

BRUCIE BONUS BITCHES! Wooo! 

(Will mean fuck all unless we win tomorrow :side


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Well Arsenal will be praying for a United loss tomorrow. Was hoping for an Arsenal victory, but I guess this is better for Chelsea to try to catch up with City and Arsenal. The Gunner's are gonna have two rough games coming (and two possible eliminations) in Barcelona and Man United.


----------



## Medo

*Thank you Sunderland *


----------



## Liam Miller

Super Stevie Bruce, come on United don't fuck up tomorrow

Well done to hammers aswell big win


----------



## DB

Typical Arsenal, can't capitalise on United slipping up. We should've had a blatant penalty, but no excuse for not being able to put away chances.


----------



## Medo

*Bruce is the man 

Yea we better win tomorrow 8*D*


----------



## Renegade™

Trademark Arsenal, when plan A doesn't work, don't bother with plan B, just keep toothless plan A going. Tbf tho, Arsenal could've had a pen, Arshavin was wrongly flagged offside and Chamakh really should've scored with that header. The standard of officiating is utter garbage atm, but of course if Wenger justifiably criticizes, he'll get fined and the ref will get the reward of another game next week.


----------



## Medo

*Yea seriously, the officals are keeping doing dome shity decisions each and every week now, Rooney elbow then that magic penalty for Chelsea last week and and today it should been penalty for Arsha and wrong offside kept him from scoring as well.*


----------



## Liam Miller

I have not seen, but i heard blackburn got fucked over today Nige just can't catch a break.

Wonder what Villa fans think now that Houllier rested all them players only to recall them and get beat by bolton, They could have beat city, beat reading and then be going to wembley in the semi's


----------



## Vader

Refs can go on strike if people target them and yet I'd love it for the teams to go on strike for the referees being fucking garbage. It'd fuck things up schedule wise but I'm bored of referees (retired ref Jeff Winter especially) constantly complaining/being seen as the victims.


----------



## Seb

medo would you like to explain to me how planting your leg in the box and taking your opponents leg out in the box (i.e. a foul anywhere on the pitch) is a 'magic penalty'?


----------



## Liam Miller

4-0 win or maybe more for Citeh tonight.


----------



## Nige™

WWE_TNA said:


> I have not seen, but i heard blackburn got fucked over today Nige just can't catch a break.


Big time. Two weeks in a row that dick Clattenburg has made a horrendous decision, or lack of a decision last week with Rooney. Nothing will happen to him though. Mike Riley will come out and say he made the right decision and he'll be reffing in the Premiership again next week. What goes around certainly doesn't come around with fucking referees.



Seb said:


> medo would you like to explain to me how planting your leg in the box and taking your opponents leg out in the box (i.e. a foul anywhere on the pitch) is a 'magic penalty'?


It wasn't a pen. Zhirkov clearly dived. Smalling never took his leg out where Luiz clearly did on Rooney moments earlier, so blatant yet that one wasn't given.


----------



## Seb

it wasn't a dive, zhirkov was running through the box and smalling stuck his leg out and didn't get the ball. obvious foul.


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> it wasn't a dive, zhirkov was running through the box and smalling stuck his leg out and didn't get the ball. obvious foul.


or smalling had his leg out, then zhirkov ran through smalling's leg


----------



## Seb

that's clearly not what happened, it's not like he stuck his leg there and left it for ages.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhbjb6_penalti-gia-chelsea_sport


----------



## Vader

Smalling's leg was already out before Zhirkov made the run, basically he went for the penalty and not the ball.


----------



## Seb

no it wasn't, he moves his leg towards zhirkov. when zhirkov makes contact, he goes down. watch the video.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I thought Smalling cleared it, then the ball bounced off Zhirkov back through Smallings legs and Zhirkov ran straight at him while Smallings legs were planted. It's a foul if you're following the letter of the law I suppose. I'm over it now anyway.

City just scored, Silva. Possibly the worst goal-keeping howler of the season by Habsi.
Even worse than our VDS's :side:.


----------



## Melvis

Seb said:


> that's clearly not what happened, it's not like he stuck his leg there and left it for ages.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhbjb6_penalti-gia-chelsea_sport


First time I've ever seen it. Zhirkov was clean through were it not for the foul, penalty. Much more clear cut to me than people made it seem, tbh.


----------



## united_07

Melvisboy said:


> First time I've ever seen it. Zhirkov was clean through were it not for the foul, penalty. Much more clear cut to me than people made it seem, tbh.


how would he be clean through?, you can see in the second replay that carrick was right next to them and would have easily of got there to at least attempt a challenge or block a shot


----------



## Mikey Damage

unlucky as shit.

1) chamakh hits the crossbar when that entire side of the net was wide open.

2) titus pushes arshavin with two hands in the back after tugging on his arm. arshavin should have gone down without a shot attempt. that probably would have earned the PK.

3) arshavin was onside on that pass. he was even with teh defender. 

horrible result.

barca to continue the pain on tuesday with an ass-raping.


----------



## united_07

Mikey Damage said:


> unlucky as shit.
> 
> 1) chamakh hits the crossbar when that entire side of the net was wide open.
> 
> 2) titus pushes arshavin with two hands in the back after tugging on his arm. arshavin should have gone down without a shot attempt. that probably would have earned the PK.
> 
> 3) arshavin was onside on that pass. he was even with teh defender.
> 
> horrible result.
> 
> barca to continue the pain on tuesday with an ass-raping.


+ wilshere looks like he is out of the match on tuesday


----------



## Melvis

united_07 said:


> how would he be clean through?, you can see in the second replay that carrick was right next to them and would have easily of got there to at least attempt a challenge or block a shot


Still remains a goal-scoring opportunity, and a foul. There's not much more to it, really.


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> + wilshere looks like he is out of the match on tuesday


Wilshere too now? 

:lmao things are just getting worse and worse for Arsenal.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

how long arsenal going to blame the refs for their own inadequateness???


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

People need to be quiet about Zhirkov diving. Go back to United's penalty against Liverpool in the FA Cup. That's more of a blatant dive by Berbatov. People need to accept that penalties like that are fair enough to be given. Chelsea had so much freaking pressure in that half anyways, so argue however you want United would NOT have gathered three points. 

And regarding Arsenal, isn't Alex Song also out? Fabregas coming back doesn't mean much if he:

1. Probably won't be fit to play full time, and plays a minimized role.

2. Van Persie, Walcott, Song (I think), and now Wilshere are all out.

I think Walcott is a huge loss. He showed great pace in that first leg, and was a major part of Barca's defeat at the Emirates.


----------



## Nige™

Looking at that angle from behind the goal, it looked more like a penalty. Still, it doesn't explain why Atkinson gave that one but not the Luiz one on Rooney. That was far more blatant.


----------



## EGame

Preparing myself for Arsenal's annihilation on Tuesday.


----------



## CGS

So let's See how things are with Arsenal for tuesday 

Wallcott - Out 
Fabragas - Possibly Out 
Van Persie - Out
Jack Wilshere - Out 
Alex Song - Possibly out. 

In all realness Like RH said if fabragas comes back he wont be 100% fit enough to play the whole game let alone change the dimension of it. Plus without Wallcott's pace and RVP's goal presence Arsenal are pretty limited in what they can do. 

If Barca bring their A game it could be a long night.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Just seen the Arsenal/Sunderland highlights.
Arshavin should have had a penalty, totally blatant two handed push by Bramble. Plus Arshavin was well onside.

Oh well, thems the breaks .


----------



## CGS

Arsenal should have had a penalty and a goal for sure, Arshavin was clearly onside and was pushed by bramble.

Also :lmao Clattenbury is a joke of a ref tbh. I just don't understand why a penalty wasn't awarded for the challenge before the corner (which was a bigger claim) but was awarded after (A weaker claim). Even though the 2nd challenge does seem to be a penalty is doesn't take away the fact that if he was going to give a penalty for the 2nd challenge then he has to give a penalty to the first.


----------



## Nige™

Chain Gang solider said:


> Also :lmao Clattenbury is a joke of a ref tbh. I just don't understand why a penalty wasn't awarded for the challenge before the corner (which was a bigger claim) but was awarded after (A weaker claim). Even though the 2nd challenge does seem to be a penalty is doesn't take away the fact that if he was going to give a penalty for the 2nd challenge then he has to give a penalty to the first.


I'm sure he realised that he'd made a bad decision by not giving the one on Johnson before the corner and gave them the soft one. Like Kean said and Shearer, if you're giving pens for that, you'll be giving 10 a game. I don't mind pens being given for that if there's consistency, but there's not.


----------



## Heel

Koscielny has been lubing up for days now, he's all ready for Messi to anal rape him.


----------



## Xyron

MrMondayNight said:


> Koscielny has been lubing up for days now, he's all ready for Messi to anal rape him.


Messi can suck it...

About few other things though...

Arshavins penalty claim was a soft one. Though yes it should have been a 11m spot kick. Zhirkov made a similar blunder with just some extra acting...Yet United is the one team with the biggest fan base and the biggest hate base. You can't get around it. Hopefully Chicharito and Roo will demolish Liverpool. I hope SAF gets sober and sells useless Berbatov in the summer...


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Xyron said:


> I hope SAF gets sober and sells useless Berbatov in the summer...


As in, Berbatov, the top scorer in the Premiership?


----------



## EGame

Xyron said:


> Messi can suck it...
> 
> About few other things though...
> 
> Arshavins penalty claim was a soft one. Though yes it should have been a 11m spot kick. Zhirkov made a similar blunder with just some extra acting...Yet United is the one team with the biggest fan base and the biggest hate base. You can't get around it. Hopefully Chicharito and Roo will demolish Liverpool. I hope SAF gets sober and sells useless Berbatov in the summer...


Come at him, hater. 










He's only the top scorer in EPL so far this year.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Look at him, effortlessly cool. That bastard.


----------



## Razor King

Arsenal were indeed unlucky. 

And, I'm not going to blame anybody but the entire team. If they hadn't squandered their 4-0 lead over Newcastle a couple of weeks back, this wouldn't have mattered. And, that's not the point. The point is somehow we always manage to fuck up no matter what we do. I'm sure that penalty would have reached ManU, if it was awarded.

And Barca is coming up. :no:

The only hope is Liverpool "slaying" ManU today. I just wish the ManU/Arsenal match decides the winner. That would be epic.


----------



## united_07

i'd like to believe the express, but i doubt this is going to happen



> MANCHESTER UNITED boss Sir Alex Ferguson is poised for an unprecedented £100million-plus summer transfer buying campaign.
> 
> The 69-year-old is determined to leave the club in robust health once he decides to retire with a young talented squad capable of winning more trophies.
> 
> Despite going to Liverpool today with a team that is the bookies' favourite to win him a record breaking 19th title, Sir Alex know that surgery is needed in the summer if United are to maintain their high standards of the past decades.
> 
> It’s why he is ready to use the chequebook once the next transfer window opens.
> United lead the chase for Tottenham ace Gareth Bale and will open up with a £30m offer. Aston Villa’s Ashley Young is bound for Old Trafford for £20m, after Ferguson narrowly missed out on snapping him up in January.
> Sunderland midfielder Jordan Henderson is another likely capture for £15m, though Michael Carrick could be included in the deal despite having recently signed a new contract. United are in for Everton’s emerging star Jack Rodwell too.
> 
> The parlous state of the Goodison finances means the board would be hard-pressed to reject a £20m offer for Rodwell, especially with Arsenal also expressing an interest.
> Ferguson has also told Southampton that he will beat any offer or personal terms for exciting teenage winger Alex Chamberlain, meaning the Saints flyer is likely to land at United for around £10m.
> And with United also intent on spending at least £10m on a top-line keeper at the end of the season to replace the retiring Edwin van der Sar, Ferguson is committed to a summer outlay of more than £100m.
> 
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view...0m-to-rebuild-Manchester-United#ixzz1FoM6oIac


----------



## Xyron

The+King_of_Kings said:


> As in, Berbatov, the top scorer in the Premiership?


Yup, the same useless old bastard... He has only scored home against weaker teams. No big goals...


----------



## Xyron

EGame said:


> He's only the top scorer in EPL so far this year.


And yet he has looked completely average in all of the games he has played for Man Utd.

Btw I'm a United fan...


----------



## Vader

Xyron said:


> Yup, the same useless old bastard... He has only scored home against weaker teams. No big goals...


He scored a hat-trick against Liverpool. I'd say in our biggest derby is a big game.


----------



## Kiz

SUAREZ to hattrick it.


----------



## CGS

Xyron said:


> And yet he has looked completely average in all of the games he has played for Man Utd.
> 
> Btw I'm a United fan...


Yeah because Man U as a whole have given 110% every week and have been absolutely outstanding in every aspect of the game :hmm:

Big teams or small teams selling the top scorer in what is claimed to be the hardest league in the world to play in is retarded business at its highest. 

also CARROLL and SUAREZ to rape Man U today :side:


----------



## Vader

2-1 or 2-0 to United.


----------



## Medo

*We need to win this one today.*


----------



## Kenny

It's quite obvious that we will win 1-0 with a last minute screamer by Jamie Carragher.


----------



## Goku

Go Liverpool!


----------



## Silent Alarm

The thing is, now we don't NEED to win thanks to Arsenal yesterday. If we win, 6 points ahead, fantastic. draw, back where we were yesterday. Lose, fucking disappointing but not a complete disaster.
Arsenals result yesterday has actually taken the pressure off us a small bit and piled it on to Liverpool.
That said, I'd still love for us to batter the bastards :side:.


----------



## CGS

One thing Man U fans are forgetting though is that if you lose today, yes you will be 3 points ahead but Arsenal also will have an extra game in hand to play. So if they manage to keep the pressure up they still have a chance.


----------



## Renegade™

> i'd like to believe the express, but i doubt this is going to happen


:lmao. Fuck that. Henderson? Chamberlain? Young? No fucking way. Not good enough, same old shit they've been harping on about for the last 6-12 months. Do not want. The only one I want to see sign is Bale. Rodwell's been linked for ages, that article's 99% likely a log of shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah I know, but if they won yesterday they would have been 1 point behind with a game in hand. So a draw or a loss would've disastrous because Arsenal would be in the driving seat.
But they drew, so even if we lose today and they win their game in hand, we're still top. Goal difference permitting and all that.
It would be a massive kick in Arsenals balls if we could win today.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

6-1, Rooney 2, Berba 2, Nani and Carrick. Consilation from Kuyt. This is definetly going to happen :no:

Any win will do.


----------



## united_07

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao. Fuck that. Henderson? Chamberlain? Young? No fucking way. Not good enough, same old shit they've been harping on about for the last 6-12 months. Do not want. The only one I want to see sign is Bale. Rodwell's been linked for ages, that article's 99% likely a log of shit.


i probably wouldn't want ashley young, but henderson and chamberlain are both young, english, and have shown a lot of promise, and they wouldn't have to adapt to a new country unlike foreign players. Also people said the same about Bale when he was being linked with united when he was at southampton, that he was overhyped, back then i was hoping united would sign him.


----------



## Tomkin

Same old bollocks being chat around here I see. 

Praying for a 'pool win


----------



## Seb

man utd are crying out for a creative central/attacking midfielder. should've got van der vaart.

they should sign PASTORE in the summer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

How'd Stoke get on yesterday? :lmao.
Shawcross was up to his old tricks again I see, tut tut.


----------



## Tomkin

Silent Alarm said:


> How'd Stoke get on yesterday? :lmao.
> Shawcross was up to his old tricks again I see, tut tut.


How did Shamrock Rovers get on? best team in Ireland right? I suppose you support them...

My desperation for a Liverpool win increases by the minute.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

raul's going to whoop some candy ass tonight.


----------



## Seb

why would he support an irish team, ireland are shit at sport


----------



## CGS

Liverpool team to play Man U 

*Liverpool:* Reina, Johnson, Aurelio, Carragher, Skrtel, Gerrard, Lucas, Meireles, Maxi, Kuyt, Suarez. Subs: Gulacsi, Kyrgiakos, Poulsen, Spearing, Cole, Ngog, Carroll.

Manchester United team to Play Liverpool

*Manchester United*: Van Der Sar, Rafael, Brown, Smalling, Eva, Scholes, Carrick, Giggs, Nani, Berbatov, Rooney


----------



## Silent Alarm

There it is, cheers :lmao

Shit at sport? Stick to the cricket, oh wait, we spanked your arses at that.

(India is a minor blip :side


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

yea. carroll on bench and aurelio starts. some positives ahead of the match.


----------



## haribo

King Kenny said:


> It's quite obvious that we will win 1-0 with a last minute screamer by Jamie Carragher.


Statistically Carragher is more likely to score for United. :side:


----------



## Medo

*Hang on Brown...*


----------



## Heel

Not looking forward to Nani and Rafael up against Aurelio and Maxi. Reckon we could win the midfield battle though, 4-4-2 with Berbatov upfront and Giggs, Scholes and Carrick in midfield means that we won't be under any pressure on the ball.


----------



## Silent Alarm

That midfield looks a bit dodgy, could be changed if we're being over-run.


----------



## Magsimus

I'd love it if the tramp gets on and fails miserably, love it.


----------



## Rush

Carroll to score just so i can see Mags throw a fit ;D


----------



## Goku

That was a good chance.


----------



## Medo

*It doesn't look good and the midfield isn't promising so far.*


----------



## CGS

Nice start from Liverpool, Great passing. Man u's defence needs to be very cautious if this is how the games gonna continue

Edit

Fuck did that come from with Berbatov


----------



## Medo

*That was close Berba...

United defence so weak.*


----------



## Rush

sucks for aurelio


----------



## Goku

IT'S ON NOW!


----------



## CGS

KUYT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get Play from SUAREZ. Dude has been so fucking great today its unbelievable


----------



## Medo

*Don't know what to say about that....*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

SUAREZ

Enough said.


----------



## Rush

SUAREZ embarrasses United's defense. 1-0. Kuyt with a simple tap in. OWNED.

SUAREZ has tiger blood man.


----------



## Goku

haha ownt.


----------



## CGS

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!! 

2 FUCKING 0


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nice assist Nani

:lmao. How awesome is this.


----------



## Rush

KUYT. 2-0. oh yeah you know i'm going to be unbearable if this result stays.


----------



## Magsimus

2-0 great assist by Nani.

Man United are having a mare.


----------



## Medo

*What was that Nani....*


----------



## Mikey Damage

Suarez. WHAT A PLAYER.


Great result, thus far. 

Arsenal.


----------



## Toots Dalton

If I was a United fan, I'd be pissed at this placid performance.

Calling it now, United will win FUCK ALL this season. A team with no fight in them.


----------



## Melvis

I now officially respect the greatness of SUAREZ. I don't usually support Liverpool, but I'm all for a more open title race.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Melvisboy said:


> I now officially respect the greatness of SUAREZ. I don't usually support Liverpool, but I'm all for a more open title race.


in all seriousness, you should have respected him after the World Cup.


----------



## Goku

Is this a joke?


----------



## Magsimus

That's the most embarrassing thing I've ever seen. Man the fuck up.


----------



## Rush

Nani is such a fucking bitch.


----------



## Goku

1. Get tackled
2. Jump up and run towards the referee
3. Fall down and cry
4. ???
5. Profit


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Horrible challenge by Carragher but what's new.

Pitiful performance so far, luckily we can count on Arsenal to have a few of their own by May.

Out of curiosity, aren't Liverpool fans pissed off that it's a rarity you play like this? The performances are possible but the team only seems to want to raise their game against us and Chelsea. I'd feel sick watching my team dominate the league leaders knowing we'd win fuck all, again.


----------



## CGS

Awww shit son!




NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Out of curiosity, aren't Liverpool fans pissed off that it's a rarity you play like this? The performances are possible but the team only seems to want to raise their game against us and Chelsea. I'd feel sick watching my team dominate the league leaders knowing we'd win fuck all, again.


Yeah I don't understand why we can't be doing these sort of performances week after week. To thing last week we played shit against the team bottom of the league and lost 3-1 and this week we go to the team right at the top and are playing incredible. Are consistency is so horrible.


----------



## Silent Alarm

2-0 half time Liverpool. Well deserved really. We've been atrocious.
First goal was amazing stuff from Suarez in fairness. Second goal, fuck sake Nani.
Carragher & Rafael are lucky to be on the pitch.

Need a miracle now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

lmao Nani. Way to sprint all the way to complain, then go down like a bitch. He was probably injured anyways because he got subbed off. But wow, to complain you can get up and move, but when Gerrard touches you, you go down.

Heated ass game.


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> 2-0 half time Liverpool. Well deserved really. We've been atrocious.
> First goal was amazing stuff from Suarez in fairness. Second goal, fuck sake Nani.
> Carragher & Rafael are lucky to be on the pitch.
> 
> Need a miracle now.


Indeed. Was mad at Rafael's not getting carded b/c it looked terrible first view but it was no worse than Carragher's.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Out of curiosity, aren't Liverpool fans pissed off that it's a rarity you play like this? The performances are possible but the team only seems to want to raise their game against us and Chelsea. I'd feel sick watching my team dominate the league leaders knowing we'd win fuck all, again.


said that in the chatbox before. its beyond frustrating


----------



## Medo

*Carragher should had been sent off but it won't change that much honeslty, we are so poor today.

Don't expect so much in the second half.*


----------



## reDREDD

This is pretty funny


----------



## BkB Hulk

Medo said:


> *Carragher should had been sent off but it won't change that much honeslty, we are so poor today.
> 
> Don't expect so much in the second half.*


Bring up Carragher but not Rafael? 

Not going to get overly confident with that prick Hernandez on, knowing he bailed United out multiple times this season, but I'd just like to thank Nani for the assist and then finding a way to get off the pitch to try to avoid the wrath of SAF. Top notch performance.

Oh and SUAREZ.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chicharito to rescue us with a hat-trick, 87' 89' & 97'.
Mark my words :side:.


----------



## united_07

absolutely terrible, both sides are lucky not to be down to 10, rafael as usual shows his lack of experience by letting his emotions get the best of him


----------



## Medo

BkB Hulk said:


> Bring up Carragher but not Rafael?
> 
> Not going to get overly confident with that prick Hernandez on, knowing he bailed United out multiple times this season, but I'd just like to thank Nani for the assist and then finding a way to get off the pitch to try to avoid the wrath of SAF. Top notch performance.
> 
> Oh and SUAREZ.


*Rafael deserved the red card as well, but i was talking about the united side here obviously as United fan :side:

As i said it won't change that much anyway.*


----------



## DB

This makes the Arsenal result even more frustrating.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

redeadening said:


> This is pretty funny


Gotta laugh at something when you're defending champions and 12 points off the pace by February, amiright? 

This games a complete write off now so at least I can enjoy the second half and seeing what we're capable of under this pressure.

Rafael should have gone but I agree with Wilkins completely and Carragher should have too. Just because it was a single leg challenge doesn't mean it wasn't disgusting, especially in the context.


----------



## Kenny

SUAREZ.

and nani for an assist :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

The sun will be in Liverpools eyes in the second half. Thats the game changer right there.


----------



## Vader

Suarez had a good first half, proving my words wrong. The cunt. United did alright for about 15 minutes but it hasn't been pretty really. Terrible tackle from Carragher, bad one from Rafael too - Scousers was worse though but I'm not surprised given who made the tackle. Rooney has been fucking awful, forgot he was even playing. Misplaced passes is the usual sign of a rough day and they're really gonna have to pick it up. Liverpool playing well, United playing badly, if things don't quickly change it won't be pretty.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Silent Alarm said:


> Chicharito to rescue us with a hat-trick, 87' 89' & 97'.
> Mark my words :side:.


Pfft, Kuyt to have scored another three by then. :side:


----------



## Medo

*Yea i kept asking myself all the first half, where is Rooney!

Then there's something else i just don't get it, why is Fletcher out and Scholes in ?*


----------



## Silent Alarm

Seriously, Kuyt has never and will never score easier goals than he has today. Combine the distance from both his finishes and you'd probably end up with 3 and a half yards.

Fuck it, I need alcohol to numb this.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Silent Alarm said:


> Seriously, Kuyt has never and will never score easier goals than he has today. Combine the distance from both his finishes and you'd probably end up with 3 and a half yards.
> 
> Fuck it, I need alcohol to numb this.


Well he did find himself on the end of two brilliant assists. Hopefully Hernandez can step up for us and slot one past VDS for the horrifically injured (yet still able to run) Nani.


----------



## DB

Medo said:


> Yea i kept asking myself all the first half, where is Rooney!


I Tweeted the BBC saying the exact same thing. I think I heard the commentator say his name once.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Someones gonna score. We'll either get caught on the break or pull one back.

Berba just had a header cleared off the line.


----------



## Rush

Carroll warming up. yew.

fuck. brilliant ball in for meireles.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Finished. Good work from Kuyt and Suarez


----------



## CGS

FUCKING HAT-TRICK


----------



## Medo

*Kuyt is one lucky man*


----------



## Goku

There's your hat-trick.


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao best hat-trick I've ever seen.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Kuyt hat-trick.

Hoddle stole my line about the combined yardage! Bastard.


----------



## Rush

3-0. KUYT. get in son.


----------



## Medo

*I wish the ref just end this now lol!*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Shocking defending, absolutely terrible. I can handle the losing but even with such a makeshift centre back pairing, the team should be above that. One of the least impressive hat tricks I've ever seen, though.

It shows how shit the league is this season that even after today, and the midweek (much less deserved) defeat, I can't look past us winning the league.


----------



## CGS

And here comes the £35m man


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao at cheering him like some kind of hero.

Ugh.


----------



## Rush

Magsimus said:


> :lmao at cheering him like some kind of hero.
> 
> Ugh.


you sad that it was only a matter of months ago that you were?


----------



## Silent Alarm

John 'O Shea is coming on. Ha, you're in trouble now, Liverpool!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Magsimus said:


> :lmao at cheering him like some kind of hero.
> 
> Ugh.


It's bravado based on pretending there's no hurt in losing arguably their best player to title rivals. Well, rivals if they challenged for the title, but you know. 

£35m for him is still the best bit of business that I've seen that doesn't involve Lyon or Daniel Levy. Great for Newcastle.

We've been awful today, let's be honest. Looking forward to the next match now.


----------



## Vader

Two awful performances in a row, no excuses at all. Outplayed in them both, majority of the players being dreadful. Referee errors can't excuse being shit twice, especially if you want to win the league. Most likely still will though - which is hilarious.


----------



## Magsimus

Sad? No, I just can't stand the scumbag. It's like Torres but worse, since it was his home town club.


----------



## DB

Sky Sports commentators hate it when things don't go Man Utd's way.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

DB said:


> Sky Sports commentators hate it when things don't go Man Utd's way.


Examples? I think you may be listening to different commentators than me.


----------



## Medo

*Suarez is great today, man of the match indeed.*


----------



## Vader

Hoddle has been in favour of Liverpool all day, so that one puzzles me.


----------



## CGS

Medo said:


> *Suarez is great today, man of the match indeed.*


Was just about to say this. Dude has been the best man on the field all day long.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Commentators have been fairly complimentary towards Liverpool, I think.


----------



## Rush

RatedR13 said:


> Two awful performances in a row, no excuses at all. Outplayed in them both, majority of the players being dreadful. Referee errors can't excuse being shit twice, especially if you want to win the league. Most likely still will though - which is hilarious.


yes b/c losing twice in a row and losing 3 times all season means the title should be beyond you


----------



## CGS

3-1 Goal from Hernandez but won't mean much. Games been dead for a long time now


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hernandez scores on 91'. Comeback is on bitches.


----------



## Medo

*It's sad and dissapointing that we were awful on both of the big games against Chelesa and Liverpool but as for now we should focus on the next games if we still want to win the League this year.

Hernandez Scores, 3-1*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Silent Alarm said:


> Commentators have been fairly complimentary towards Liverpool, I think.


Exactly. They've had all the plaudits they've deserved and in the case of Carroll, many more.

Great header from Little Pea, helps the GD a bit which could be very important. Plus it's always funny to shut up YNWA.

Travelling fans have been in great voice as per.


----------



## Vader

Losing twice in a row is a bad thing for a top club. Only losing 3 times doesn't change the fact that Arsenal are right there behind us.


----------



## Xyron

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah because Man U as a whole have given 110% every week and have been absolutely outstanding in every aspect of the game :hmm:
> 
> Big teams or small teams selling the top scorer in what is claimed to be the hardest league in the world to play in is retarded business at its highest.
> 
> also CARROLL and SUAREZ to rape Man U today :side:


Never said that they have... Uniteds most horrible season ever, topped with this horrible game. Dissapointed fan right here...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Don't think this changes much. United still looking favorites to win the league. Although United still have Chelsea and Arsenal to go in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Thank fuck thats over, painful stuff.
Fuck it, fair play Liverpool. Better team on the day and all that.
Excuse me while I go and cry into a Pot Noodle.


----------



## EGame

That was a completely different Liverpool, beautifully done.


----------



## Kenny

FUCK YEAH


----------



## DB

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Examples? I think you may be listening to different commentators than me.


You've really never noticed Sky favour United over other teams? Sky commentators always get extremely excited and shout a hell of a lot louder when they think Man Utd are gonna score. For an Arsenal fan Martin Tyler has his head so far up Fergie's arse he can taste every single whiskey the old drunk drinks. It was even worse when Keys and Gray were about.

Yeah fair enough, Hoddle has been complimentary of Liverpool today, but the commentary has been fairly subdued and I don't think that'd be the case if United were winning.

I think most football fans would accept that United are often favoured by Sky.


----------



## Medo

*us losing today make it worse for Arsenal fans about thiere game yesterday against Sunderland but sure they are so happy atm.

The Premier league is one fire from now on.*


----------



## CGS

Arsenal are seriously running out of chances to catch up. They now have an extra game in hand and only 3 points behind while Man U Still have to go back to Chelsea before the season is over.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Xyron said:


> Never said that they have... Uniteds most horrible season ever, topped with this horrible game. Dissapointed fan right here...


This is why we have a bad name as a club, spoilt fans. We're top of the league, in a good CL position and still in the FA Cup. This is a very good season overall, we've been below par for portions of it but so have EVERY team. Even if we win nothing it'll be a million miles from our most horrible season.


----------



## Foreshadowed

3-1 now. Decent goal by Hernandez but it won't make an impact at all.

What a shit performance by United. Once again, they showed no passion, no fight and were very unconvincing in possession. We need a new Central Midfielder as our midfield possession has been trash. The commentators were criticising our defence, saying about how we were missing Vidic and Ferdinand. However, besides being outplayed by Suarez at a few points, Brown and Smalling did well in today's match. Our best two players on the pitch, in my opinion. All the others were pathetic. Giggs was awful today, which was unlike him after how well he played in our last match again Liverpool.

As for the goals, the first; Suarez made four United players look like his bitches. Incredible player and definitely Man of the Match today. Some of the stuff he did was fantastic. In regards to the second goal, Nani converted into a Liverpool player momentarily and assisted them in their goal. I don't know what he was doing but I could only shake my head in disapproval at it. Finally, the third goal... what was Brown and Evra doing? When a free kick is taken and if the Goalkeeper struggles with it, you should always protect your keeper and rush to clear it just in case the opposing team try to pounce on it and get a goal. They just stood there, bewildered and were very slow to react. I don't think Evra even tried to make an attempt to run to clear the ball. Awful.

I thought Manchester United wanted to win the league this season? I know we are not at the end of the season yet but after Arsenal failed to win yesterday, I would have presumed United would try their hardest to go 6 points clear. They just never showed up. I'm sick and tired of seeing United performing terrible away and getting absolutely decimated in midfield and constantly outplayed. It needs looking into and it's a problem that could cost us. Two defeats in a row is not a good sign. Especially when Arsenal can capitalize on this golden opportunity.

Poor. Absolutely poor.


----------



## Destiny

Liverpoooool!

Brilliant effort from the lads. Glad to see Carroll get some time.

Great stuff!


----------



## Overrated

Thankyou for that dirk  we need to take our chances now and we should win the league.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

So, to sum up this week:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

DB said:


> You've really never noticed Sky favour United over other teams? Sky commentators always get extremely excited and shout a hell of a lot louder when they think Man Utd are gonna score. For an Arsenal fan Martin Tyler has his head so far up Fergie's arse he can taste every single whiskey the old drunk drinks. It was even worse when Keys and Gray were about.
> 
> Yeah fair enough, Hoddle has been complimentary of Liverpool today, but the commentary has been fairly subdued and I don't think that'd be the case if United were winning.
> 
> I think most football fans would accept that United are often favoured by Sky.


Most fans would accept United are favoured by referees, get every big decision and are basically handed the title every year. Its still bollocks.

Listen to any commentary on an Arsenal game, for example, or one of Chelsea's routs over weaker teams. Listen to Sky discuss Barca. Listen to any match in which a smaller team are beating United and can pull off an upset. Hell, every game I've watched this weekend has consistently mentioned Rooney's elbow, called for or not, that's hardly favouritism.

Commentators SOUND in favour of any match with a big team playing well, or with an underdog story. It's nothing United-centric, by any means. 

The commentary is usually bland and uninsightful, but certainly not biased IMO.


----------



## Xyron

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> This is why we have a bad name as a club, spoilt fans. We're top of the league, in a good CL position and still in the FA Cup. This is a very good season overall, we've been below par for portions of it but so have EVERY team. Even if we win nothing it'll be a million miles from our most horrible season.


No I don't mean that. I'm happy that we're in nearly every league this year but you must admit that the team is clearly lacking something... I'm a United fan and always will be, but you have to give props to the other team when they're simply better and your team isn't everything... If you don't do that then you're A. Wenger 

Damn this shows we lack good defenders as well... if Vida is out then we seem like headless chickens in defence...


----------



## Silent Alarm

Don't think anybody from United came out of the match with any credit besides maybe Berbatov. He tried to find space, looked to get on the ball and had our best chance besides the goal.
We're getting Vidic, Park and maybe Valencia back soon so hopefully that helps take the burden off a few players because we looked tired and sluggish today.
At least we have a weeks rest now.


----------



## Rush

Rockhead said:


> So, to sum up this week:


----------



## Renegade™

Wes Brown, Carrick, Berbatov and Smalling were the only ones I'd rate 5/10 today. The rest, fucking shit. Scholes cannot cut it in a 2 man mid away from home when we're being pressured relentlessly. Fergie should've learned this from the past 2 years at Anfield. Giggs was toothless for the majority of the time and his set piece delivery was terrible. Rooney cannot take free kicks for shit, really needs to fuck off when we get one.

Ahwell, still top of the league, Liverpool basically just played their cup final of the season, credit to them, they deserved to win. But still, everyone saying we're having an awful year and all this crap needs to GTFO. Top of the league, still in the FA Cup and Champs League says otherwise.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

he shares my name,
he heads to fame,
united defense so lame,
he's THE game,


SUAREZ!!!!!!

what a performance.. Kuyt was awesome too.


----------



## Medo

*Rush you are an idiot, the same goes for you BKB*


----------



## Destiny

Rush said:


>


continued ........... lololololololololol !


----------



## Xyron

Rush said:


>


No denying that... The pair won it for pool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I don't know why Berbatov doesn't try a few free-kicks.
I love Giggsy but when he's stepping up to take a free, 99% of the time it's gonna end up floating over the top.


----------



## Rush

Medo said:


> *Rush you are an idiot, the same goes for you BKB*


----------



## Destiny




----------



## Medo

*Liverpool won, ok congrats but why you just ruined my UCP page you asshole.*


----------



## Rush

Medo said:


> *Liverpool won, ok congrats but why you just ruined my UCP page you asshole.*


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

luis was furious when he missed a chance when we were 3-0 up.. i mean THREE. 

damn, this guy will be an icon..


----------



## wabak

Rush said:


>


I wonder if they'll be celebrating come the end of the season when MANCHESTER UNITED lift their 19th League title. 8*D

but yeah liverpool were the better team today (by far) and deserved it. doesn't make it okay tho.


----------



## Medo

*It seems that Liverpool won the cup or something lol!


Waiting for the picture Rush....*


----------



## Xyron

Silent Alarm said:


> I don't know why Berbatov doesn't try a few free-kicks.
> I love Giggsy but when he's stepping up to take a free, 99% of the time it's gonna end up floating over the top.


Because he cant even hit a decent penalty... He is quite a tall bloke. He has other strengths. I really liked him in Tottenham. He and Keane demolished Chelsea in CC final. But his United game hasn't really got on... Sorry but he just doesn't cut the mustard for me... United needs a decent attacking midfield and they need to pack the midfield more to control the game... 4 4 2 just doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## Kenny

i've got to spread reputation for most united fans


----------



## BkB Hulk

Last time on Manchester United:



BkB Hulk said:


> So, I can't quite tell from all of the complaining in this thread. Did United lose? Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they did. Oh well, I guess it's onto this weekend at Anfield for you lot. Oh, wait, what's that Vidic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, you're not coming.
> 
> SUAREZ time this weekend, woo. ;D


The Man U supporters, however, disagreed with the knowledgeable BkB's assessment of it being SUAREZ time. Instead they decreed that Wes Brown would fuck him up (I'm sure he'd like to). Alas, Wes Brown sucks both the cock, and at football. Turns out there was no argument with SAF. He's just awful.










It's alright though, because even if United couldn't defend, they had a superior midfield, right?










Oh well, at leas they have superior firepower, am I right?










One.










Two.










THREE.

That's right, 3 goals to Kuyt and Liverpool, with Suarez starring. Hernandez may have also scored, but I'm not sure. Were any United fans really watching at that point?

SUAREZ time. ;D


----------



## CGS

Medo said:


> *Liverpool won, ok congrats but why you just ruined my UCP page you asshole.*


"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Medo again" 

Be happy I can't do it as well :side:


----------



## Rush

wabak said:


> I wonder if they'll be celebrating come the end of the season when MANCHESTER UNITED lift their 19th League title. 8*D
> 
> but yeah liverpool were the better team today (by far) and deserved it. doesn't make it okay tho.


i fully expect it back if you win the title but when you have Renegade, Silent Alarm, RatedR etc banging on then i'm going to enjoy it


----------



## DB

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Most fans would accept United are favoured by referees, get every big decision and are basically handed the title every year. Its still bollocks.
> 
> Listen to any commentary on an Arsenal game, for example, or one of Chelsea's routs over weaker teams. Listen to Sky discuss Barca. Listen to any match in which a smaller team are beating United and can pull off an upset. Hell, every game I've watched this weekend has consistently mentioned Rooney's elbow, called for or not, that's hardly favouritism.
> 
> Commentators SOUND in favour of any match with a big team playing well, or with an underdog story. It's nothing United-centric, by any means.
> 
> The commentary is usually bland and uninsightful, but certainly not biased IMO.


The coverage can be biased. In my opinion, Sky are biased towards Man Utd, BBC are biased towards Liverpool and Brian Moore (the late ITV commentator) was biased towards Arsenal.

It was strongly rumoured that Sky were going to replace Andy Gray with Gary Neville, could there be a more biased move towards United favoured coverage? I don't think so.

A clear example of football coverage being biased is when Beckham moved to Real Madrid. Despite the fact that Valencia, Barcelona and Deportivo were all better than Real in Beckham's first season at the Bernabeu, all Real Madrid games were live on Sky Sports, often ignoring the better three teams in the league just to show off the darling of English football.

Biasness in press coverage is often unavoidable, for example on BBC News, Nick Robinson is clearly a Tory and his reports obviously reflect this. It is unavoidable because somebody is going to state their own beliefs and opinions on a topic. If I was a football pundit I'd likely be biased towards Arsenal, even if unintentionally.


----------



## Medo

Chain Gang solider said:


> "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Medo again"
> 
> Be happy I can't do it as well :side:


*You liverpool fans are special.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuckers got me too :lmao.

'Tis only banter Medo, settle petal.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## EGame

Would love a gif of Saurez dummying Evra towards the end of the match. Evra didn't know where the fuck he was.


----------



## Rush

BkB Hulk said:


> Last time on Manchester United:
> 
> 
> 
> The Man U supporters, however, disagreed with the knowledgeable BkB's assessment of it being SUAREZ time. Instead they decreed that Wes Brown would fuck him up (I'm sure he'd like to). Alas, Wes Brown sucks both the cock, and at football. Turns out there was no argument with SAF. He's just awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's alright though, because even if United couldn't defend, they had a superior midfield, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, at leas they have superior firepower, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THREE.
> 
> That's right, 3 goals to Kuyt and Liverpool, with Suarez starring. Hernandez may have also scored, but I'm not sure. Were any United fans really watching at that point?
> 
> SUAREZ time. ;D


indeed


----------



## Seb

actually nearly all barcelona and real madrid games have been live on sky sports for years. not sure why you think that's biased. real madrid are also the biggest team in the world, regardless of them having beckham. lmao @ calling sky biased because of a rumour of them getting gary neville. today they had souness in the studio, and for most big games they have redknapp, who both spent the best part of their careers for liverpool.


----------



## Renegade™

Xyrom you numpty, Berbatov is the top scorer in the Premier League and has been great most of the season. Yet he's not cutting it for you? 

And if I see one more WE NEED AN ATTACKING MIDFIELDER comment I may destroy someone. We're top of the league and have played 4-4-2 most of the season very effectively. This FM style myth that EVERY team needs an AM and play 4-5-1/4-2-3-1 is ridiculous and is kept afloat by idiots like yourself.


----------



## Destiny

Nice work bkb!

Just another picture .. .........


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Destiny said:


> Nice work bkb!
> 
> Just another picture .. .........



:lmao

he gets tackled, gets up, walks to the referee, complaints, and falls back in tears..


----------



## Kenny




----------



## CGS

Medo said:


> *You liverpool fans are special.*


Lol Sorry bro. Just too damn happy . You guys will probably get us back by the end of the season anyway if you win the league. All in good humor.

Edit


----------



## Jordo

Great win YNWA


----------



## wabak

King Kenny said:


>


That's just a smaller version of the picture posted above, you lot getting lazy already?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Jordo said:


> Great win YNWA



twins.


----------



## Kenny

wabak said:


> That's just a smaller version of the picture posted above, you lot getting lazy already?


----------



## Rush




----------



## Kenny

what a pussy


----------



## Xyron

Renegade™ said:


> Xyrom you numpty, Berbatov is the top scorer in the Premier League and has been great most of the season. Yet he's not cutting it for you?
> 
> And if I see one more WE NEED AN ATTACKING MIDFIELDER comment I may destroy someone. We're top of the league and have played 4-4-2 most of the season very effectively. This FM style myth that EVERY team needs an AM and play 4-5-1/4-2-3-1 is ridiculous and is kept afloat by idiots like yourself.


Haha. Easy on the sugar... And how many big goals has he scored? If top goalscorer meant anything for the cup victory then I'd agree... Top goalscorer means nothing. Yes I can't solely blame Berbatov either but still compared to his Tottenham days, he's been outclassed. He is a good player, he just isn't showing it... And yes some of it is down to rest of the team not showing their talents either... 
Also about formations: Since Liverpool has quite a strong midfield and like today showed: a decent forward then they will dominate if faced with similar formation... United has wingers, they need more utilisation. I'm not saying they should play every game as 4-5-1.


----------



## CGS

King Kenny said:


> what a pussy


Best of all the pictures so far.



Xyron said:


> *Haha. Easy on the sugar... And how many big goals has he scored? *If top goalscorer meant anything for the cup victory then I'd agree... Top goalscorer means nothing. Yes I can't solely blame Berbatov either but still compared to his Tottenham days, he's been outclassed. He is a good player, he just isn't showing it... And yes some of it is down to rest of the team not showing their talents either...
> Also about formations: Since Liverpool has quite a strong midfield and like today showed: a decent forward then they will dominate if faced with similar formation... United has wingers, they need more utilisation. I'm not saying they should play every game as 4-5-1.


Why does it matter whether they are big goals or not? He's a striker scoring goals. Thats all that should matter. Not to mention he did score 3 goals against us earlier on in the season so yeah.


----------



## Xyron

Chain Gang solider said:


> Best of all the pictures so far.


He looks damn scared in that picture


----------



## Rush

King Kenny said:


> what a pussy


repped too many united fans to rep this. brilliant.


----------



## BkB Hulk

King Kenny said:


> what a pussy


He just realised he was the one to set up the second goal.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

my fav pic


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

DB said:


> The coverage can be biased. In my opinion, Sky are biased towards Man Utd, BBC are biased towards Liverpool and Brian Moore (the late ITV commentator) was biased towards Arsenal.
> 
> It was strongly rumoured that Sky were going to replace Andy Gray with Gary Neville, could there be a more biased move towards United favoured coverage? I don't think so.
> 
> A clear example of football coverage being biased is when Beckham moved to Real Madrid. Despite the fact that Valencia, Barcelona and Deportivo were all better than Real in Beckham's first season at the Bernabeu, all Real Madrid games were live on Sky Sports, often ignoring the better three teams in the league just to show off the darling of English football.
> 
> Biasness in press coverage is often unavoidable, for example on BBC News, Nick Robinson is clearly a Tory and his reports obviously reflect this. It is unavoidable because somebody is going to state their own beliefs and opinions on a topic. If I was a football pundit I'd likely be biased towards Arsenal, even if unintentionally.


To be fair, watch Mike Summerbee after the United/City game recently on punditry. That's the best example of bias I've ever seen on Sky, and it certainly didn't go our way. Of course, Neville would be exactly the same, but that's the beauty of the game, I suppose.


----------



## Tenacious.C

DB said:


> You've really never noticed Sky favour United over other teams? Sky commentators always get extremely excited and shout a hell of a lot louder when they think Man Utd are gonna score.* For an Arsenal fan* Martin Tyler has his head so far up Fergie's arse he can taste every single whiskey the old drunk drinks. It was even worse when Keys and Gray were about.
> 
> Yeah fair enough, Hoddle has been complimentary of Liverpool today, but the commentary has been fairly subdued and I don't think that'd be the case if United were winning.
> 
> I think most football fans would accept that United are often favoured by Sky.


And there it is sports fans!

I'm gonna be hypocritical here, but arsenal fans are amongst some of the most blind, subjective, biased fans around.

Sky do not favor United, as very well pointed out throughout the past page or two.

The fact you need to point out you're an arsenal fan at the start of it says it all.

The commentators today were pretty balanced, if not favoring Liverpool for the way they were playing.

In the studio you have Souness, an ex-liverpool player, and ray wilkins, who although played for united, and despite his disgusting treatment by the club is more of a chelsea man, and one of the most impartial men in football.

How have they been biased to United today?


----------



## wabak

Xyron said:


> Haha. Easy on the sugar... And how many big goals has he scored? If top goalscorer meant anything for the cup victory then I'd agree... Top goalscorer means nothing. Yes I can't solely blame Berbatov either but still compared to his Tottenham days, he's been outclassed. He is a good player, he just isn't showing it... And yes some of it is down to rest of the team not showing their talents either...
> Also about formations: Since Liverpool has quite a strong midfield and like today showed: a decent forward then they will dominate if faced with similar formation... United has wingers, they need more utilisation. I'm not saying they should play every game as 4-5-1.


It doesn't matter if they aren't all big goals, without him that would be 19 less goals in the prem and then where would we be?

Honestly, if he improves this much compared to last season and you still don't like him, chances are he could cure cancer while scoring an overhead kick and capturing Bin Laden all at the same time and you'd still consider him 'rubbish'


----------



## Xyron

Chain Gang solider said:


> Why does it matter whether they are big goals or not? He's a striker scoring goals. Thats all that should matter. Not to mention he did score 3 goals against us earlier on in the season so yeah.



Quality>quantity. 

Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Xyron said:


> Quality>quantity.
> 
> Nothing more nothing less.


You don't win games because you may have scored less goals than the other team, but damn it, your goal was prettier.


----------



## Kenny

DTguardian daniel taylor
#MUFC say Mr. Ferguson not speaking to media after #LFC defeat, including MUTV. Players under orders not to talk as well

:lmao


----------



## Xyron

wabak said:


> It doesn't matter if they aren't all big goals, without him that would be 19 less goals in the prem and then where would we be?
> 
> Honestly, if he improves this much compared to last season and you still don't like him, chances are he could cure cancer while scoring an overhead kick and capturing Bin Laden all at the same time and you'd still consider him 'rubbish'


Chances are still in the top, just with less goals. 

I'll promise you this: If he keeps this improvement pace up then I'll say soon enough that I find that he isn't useless after all. I just need consistency from him.


----------



## DB

Tenacious.C. said:


> And there it is sports fans!
> 
> I'm gonna be hypocritical here, but arsenal fans are amongst some of the most blind, subjective, biased fans around.
> 
> Sky do not favor United, as very well pointed out throughout the past page or two.
> *
> The fact you need to point out you're an arsenal fan at the start of it says it all*.
> 
> The commentators today were pretty balanced, if not favoring Liverpool for the way they were playing.
> 
> In the studio you have Souness, an ex-liverpool player, and ray wilkins, who although played for united, and despite his disgusting treatment by the club is more of a chelsea man, and one of the most impartial men in football.
> 
> How have they been biased to United today?


I wasn't pointing out I was an Arsenal fan, I was pointing out Martin Tyler is an Arsenal fan.

I just felt that the commentary was quite subdued and in my opinion it was because Man Utd were losing.

Most football fans are biased and subjective towards their own team. The worst are Spurs fans, who genuinely believe they are God's gift to football. But there's none of them on here to give any opinion because everybody supports Man Utd and Liverpool.


----------



## Rush

Xyron said:


> Quality>quantity.
> 
> Nothing more nothing less.


that is retarded. Hernandez's header was better than all 3 of Kuyt's goals, quantity is what maters son.


----------



## CGS

Xyron said:


> Quality>quantity.
> 
> Nothing more nothing less.


What? This is one situation where quantity > quality. Kuyt scored three easy and ugly goals today but without those goals the match would have ended 1-0 to United. I'd take a striker scoring 19 ugly goals against smaller sides sides than a player who scores 1 or 2 beautiful goals against big sides.


----------



## Xyron

BkB Hulk said:


> You don't win games because you may have scored less goals than the other team, but damn it, your goal was prettier.


Yes you don't but you win games where it otherwise would have stayed 0-0. 

Under quality I meant him not scoring where it counted.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

King Kenny said:


> DTguardian daniel taylor
> #MUFC say Mr. Ferguson not speaking to media after #LFC defeat, including MUTV. Players under orders not to talk as well
> 
> :lmao


Doesn't surprise me, I saw this coming after he made the mistake of speaking out after the Chelsea game. I'd assume it's related to that and not the defeat, because he's not usually in hiding after we lose. See, for example, the Chelsea game.


----------



## Destiny

King Kenny said:


> DTguardian daniel taylor
> #MUFC say Mr. Ferguson not speaking to media after #LFC defeat, including MUTV. Players under orders not to talk as well
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

Just wanted to play the picture game tbh.

Wolves/Spurs is decent so far.


----------



## Kenny

super saiyin kuyt


----------



## Destiny

Wolves just scored!


----------



## Xyron

Rush said:


> that is retarded. Hernandez's header was better than all 3 of Kuyt's goals, quantity is what maters son.


Quality doesn't mean only that what the goal looked like. Quality also means in what game do you score. Kuyts goals were all quality as they scored them against United...


----------



## CGS

Xyron said:


> Yes you don't but you win games where it otherwise would have stayed 0-0.
> 
> Under quality I meant him not scoring where it counted.


Again, he scored 3 goals against us which won them the match earlier on this season. Goals count all the time, not just against the bigger sides.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Jorge Suarez said:


> my fav pic


Rafael is RAGING.

HE MAD.


----------



## EGame

Xyron said:


> Quality>quantity.
> 
> Nothing more nothing less.


notsurifserious

Rooney has scored the best goal all season in EPL, but the thought of rating him over Berba is laughable.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

King Kenny said:


> super saiyin kuyt


Should have been sent off, blatant punch looking at this picture. BUT WILL THE FA TAKE ACTION? No.

Btw, Nani's terrified face in my CP isn't too bad, but Carragher's ass dominating it does hurt :lmao


----------



## united_07

yeah why would you cry after this happened?  (warning graphic pic)

http://img.mobypicture.com/21de0927afce7863fedde73237ae7d0d_view.jpg


----------



## Tenacious.C

DB said:


> *I wasn't pointing out I was an Arsenal fan, I was pointing out Martin Tyler is an Arsenal fan.*
> 
> I just felt that the commentary was quite subdued and in my opinion it was because Man Utd were losing.
> 
> Most football fans are biased and subjective towards their own team. The worst are Spurs fans, who genuinely believe they are God's gift to football. But there's none of them on here to give any opinion because everybody supports Man Utd and Liverpool.


I apologise then, I must have mis read it.

It's true that fans in general are biased, I just seem to know a lot of arsenal fans who do nothing but comment about other teams, rub it in when things don't go well for a team, then do nothing but complain for days when something doesn't go their way.

I do notice Mr redknapp loves bumming his cousins team when ever he gets the chance though.


----------



## Xyron

Chain Gang solider said:


> Again, he scored 3 goals against us which won them the match earlier on this season. Goals count all the time, not just against the bigger sides.


Yes it does count but lets take Berbas 5 goal madness agains Bburn. Instead of 5 there if he scored atleast 1 on Anfield I'd been happy already... Anyways I seem to be outnumbered here anyway and I'm sure its down to my wording...

New topic for me: Wtf at Tottenham not giving Bale a go? If he is fit, play him. If he isn't fit then don't put him on the damn bench.


----------



## EGame

BTW as shitty as Nani was, he wasn't faking injury. 










feelsbadman


----------



## Silent Alarm

I wouldn't pay any attention to that Daniel Taylor. The man is incredibly bitter towards Fergie because SAF has him banned from all his conferences because of more than a few bullshit stories Taylor has written, alledgedly.
I do love when Fergie shows his dictatorial side to the hacks.


----------



## Destiny

Looks like a pretty deep cut. In all honesty, hope he is ok.

Peeps, check out MAH NEW SIGWICHA~!


----------



## CGS

F*ck that looks horrible . How the hell did he manage to run on that though 



Xyron said:


> Yes it does count but lets take Berbas 5 goal madness agains Bburn. Instead of 5 there if he scored atleast 1 on Anfield I'd been happy already... Anyways I seem to be outnumbered here anyway and I'm sure its down to my wording...
> 
> New topic for me: Wtf at Tottenham not giving Bale a go? If he is fit, play him. If he isn't fit then don't put him on the damn bench.


Meh. Should be happy he's scoring in general. Shouldnt matter where you score as a striker just that you score

As for Bale they probably just want to rest him up more since they have AC Milan in midweek.


----------



## Xyron

EGame said:


> notsurifserious
> 
> Rooney has scored the best goal all season in EPL, but the thought of rating him over Berba is laughable.


You mistranslated my quality... Sry but I'm tired of explaining it.


----------



## united_07

Xyron said:


> New topic for me: Wtf at Tottenham not giving Bale a go? If he is fit, play him. If he isn't fit then don't put him on the damn bench.


as he is just coming back from injury and spurs have a massive game in 3 days time, so a 10 min run out at the end might do him good


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah that looks pretty bad. You can't blame anyone for laughing at first though, because Nani did get up again and complain. That made it look like a feign. 

Not really Prem news, but Puyol is out for Arsenal clash. Barca will have defensive problems with their two CB's out. Should still manage a victory I hope.

Defoe with a fantastic goal. I still need Spurs to lose though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Is that Nani's flesh flapping about in that picture?


----------



## EGame

Silent Alarm said:


> Is that Nani's flesh flapping about in that picture?


I believe so.


----------



## Destiny

Tottenham get one back.


----------



## CGS

Very nice goal from Defoe.


----------



## Xyron

united_07 said:


> as he is just coming back from injury and spurs have a massive game in 3 days time, so a 10 min run out at the end might do him good


Home game? 1:0 up on aggregate and with an away goal? I think he can manage...


----------



## Magsimus

Great goal, can't believe someone of Defoe's quality has just got his first of the season now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fucking hell, poor bastard was right to be outraged. Thats disgusting.


----------



## CGS

Xyron said:


> Home game? 1:0 up on aggregate and with an away goal? I think he can manage...


Why rush it? 1-0 aint exactly a strong lead....

F*cking hell Defoe. Two wonderful goals.


----------



## Xyron

Magsimus said:


> Great goal, can't believe someone of Defoe's quality has just got his first of the season now.


Damn is it really his first? And he gave such a clusterfuck of goals just last season, was it not?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Again Defoe. Wow, a beauty.

Warning for Milan on Wednesday


----------



## Magsimus

Unbelieveable Jeff, that might be even better than the 1st.


----------



## Xyron

Chain Gang solider said:


> Why rush it? 1-0 aint exactly a strong lead....
> 
> F*cking hell Defoe. Two wonderful goals.


It is enough to win it... And if it would be rushing him then he is not fully fit.


----------



## Destiny

WOW!!! 


2-2.


----------



## Xyron

Thats the wonder of football. The game of the day thought to be Pool vs United is instead Wolves vs Spurs..


----------



## Silent Alarm

I wonder if Carraghers tackle will get as much exposure in the press as Rooneys elbow did? Un-fucking-likely.

Doyle scores a penalty, 2-2.
Thats 2 for Doyle, 2 for Duff & 2 for Long this weekend. Good stuff.


----------



## Jordo

EGame said:


> BTW as shitty as Nani was, he wasn't faking injury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feelsbadman


lol


----------



## Nige™

Wolves/Spurs was always going to be the more entertaining game for a neutral than Liverpool/Man U. I chose to play tennis at 1 so I could get back for this one. Tbh though, the Liverpool/United game turned out to be better than I thought it would. I was sure it would be tight as hell with 1, maybe 2 goals in it.

*Edit:* Not heard about this Nani injury but fucking hell, that looks sick. Carragher will get away with it like he & Gerarrd always do, fucking scouse thugs. This whole he's been booked so we can't look at it thing is a joke. Look at Nani's leg for fuck sake, it says it all.


----------



## wabak

Just saw the Nani picture there, OUCH.


----------



## DB

Spurs have a complete inability to not leak goals.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Jordo said:


> lol


He's still a human being you dick.

Yeah it was amusing when got up and argued not knowing how bad it was, but to keep laughing at a situation when someones career could've been ended is disgraceful to say the least.


----------



## united_07

Jordo said:


> lol


im sorry but if thats your reaction to that you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Medo

*Oh fuck Nani's leg looks so bad...

:no:*


----------



## Silent Alarm

His reaction is understandable, if I saw my leg in that state I wouldn't be much different.
Apparentely Carragher waited outside to apologise after the match.
Cheers Jamie, that makes it all better. You clumsy cunt.


----------



## wampa1

Was Nani wearing shin pads?


----------



## CGS

Jordo said:


> lol


fpalm


----------



## Magsimus

It was pointed out in the studio but the Wolves keeper stands WAY too far off his line. If he had stayed in his goal he might have saved all 3.


----------



## Tenacious.C

wampa1 said:


> Was Nani wearing shin pads?


Yeah he was, the tackle was above them though.


----------



## The Monster

Rockhead said:


> Yeah that looks pretty bad. You can't blame anyone for laughing at first though, because Nani did get up again and complain. That made it look like a feign.


Imagine Adrenaline kicked in, then shooting pain just come about you know how it is. Not an uncommon thing I remember when was young playing in goal I saved ball & played rest game fine wasn’t until game stopped that my finger started hurting like mad & when took my gloves off I saw my middle finger on my left hand bent backwards outta shape & couldn’t move it without extreme pain finger gone all purple, bruised & swollen up went to hospital right afterwards...*Nods off* Those where happier days 

Fair play to Liverpool, they deserved the win our problems this season come back to haunt us today (Our rubbish away form & our CM)

Feel every away game I keep saying same thing, CM was poor, lacked control, lacked fight, lacked bit of flair. Wonder if should copy & paste from past posts on this subject might save time of me writing it all out every time.

Missing both Rio & Vidic didn’t help today, but as said CM was problem today no killer passes, lack of tracking runners from deep, no energy, no desire. Think might of been Renegade who said earlier Scholes in 2-man midfield doesn’t work when we get pressed in that area, happened last seasons at Anfeild & happened again, 4-3-3 seemed a better bet today imo then 4-4-2. Going 4-4-2 opened game up but using that formation always us to use wing & get width, but never happened, Nani & Giggs didn’t have good game, we didn’t get in behind Liverpool defense alot & that was down to Liverpool playing in numbers & hunting down us asap in final 3rd.

I got no compliant at all over the result as Liverpool deserved the 3 points, SAF properly would of had a strong words about team today at HT & FT. Not acceptable from our view point, you cant take losing if performance is good even if bitter pill to shallow but not when performance is weak & lose convincingly & deserve to as well & keeps happening, not losing part but not getting wins away from home due to rubbish performances. Got 9 league games to go now 5 of them at home & 4 away from home.

They are in order

Bolton - Home
WHU - Away
Fulham - Home
Newcastle - Away 
Everton - Home
Arsenal - Away
Chelsea - Home
Blackburn - Away
Blackpool Home 

Our home form this season been fine & so has performances in good amount of them & fancy our games of beating anyone at OT, away from home is different matter altogether, WHU, Blackburn, Newcastle & Arsenal are tough places to go & get wins, sure we will drop more points but so will Arsenal, imagine this League title race go all the way to final day.

Very interesting to note we play Arsenal at OT in FA Cup QF next weekend, we us losing 2 games on spin & Arsenal not beating Sunderland yestoday & UCL mid week for them v. Barca. This game may have more bearing on league title race then imo most might think, if either teams win you can get real boast from knocking the other league title challenger out & don’t want to lose QF FA Cup & still carrying that defeat with you into next league game while others get real confidence boast from such a victory. 

I Don’t know how bad Nani injury is but i cant see him playing next weekend. But Evans & Rio should be back fit by then & Vidic red card suspension is now over i believe, also Park might be back for next weekend game along with Valencia as well. 

We have to move on from this, being in FA Cup action is good tonic to have & nice distraction, fact is its QF with a SF place up for grabs is a bonus, I don’t know what team be out cos of injuries to players but am pretty sure we will go 4-3-3.


----------



## reDREDD

WOOT WOOT. SPURS DIDNT WIN!

Man, if only City jobbed too and this would be a great Blue week.


----------



## CGS

Shame Wolves didn't win that. Deserved it after having that goal disallowed but I guess that's how football is. Great game for the neutrals but Spurs and Wolves must have hated it.


----------



## Medo

*Wolves/Spurs game was fun to watch.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

The Wolves/Spurs match was great fun to watch, from a neutrals perspective. Wolves definitely deserved a lot more than 1 point after they had that goal disallowed. Still, it was a fantastic match to watch.

Jordo, you're a fucking tool by the way.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Honestly doesn't look too bad from this picture. I think that first pic might have been deceiving.


----------



## Heel

Magsimus said:


> Sad? No, I just can't stand the scumbag. It's like Torres but worse, since it was his home town club.


Scumbag because the club cashed in on him even when he wanted to stay? Pathetic that you're acting like he's a terrible player and person just because he's left. Months ago you were probably hailing him as the messiah.



Destiny said:


> Looks like a pretty deep cut. In all honesty, hope he is ok.


Fuck that. I hope he's out for a long time.


----------



## bellywolves

Great result and performance in the end by us, did look at one point that we could have beat Tottenham. Look's like our bad luck with decisions is going to continue.

9 cup finals now to keep us up.
This season is crazy though. A couple of wins and we could be mid table. 

You gotta love the Premier League for it's mad up's and down's.


----------



## Seb

pardew admitted that himself/ashley asked carroll to hand in a transfer request, making that post look even more stupid


----------



## CGS

MrMondayNight said:


> Fuck that. I hope he's out for a long time.


What The Fuck? fpalm


----------



## Tenacious.C

MrMondayNight said:


> Fuck that. I hope he's out for a long time.


Again, this is a human being, this is his career, his livelyhood, to talk about someone like that with such nonchelant disregard is disgusting.


----------



## Nige™

Rockhead said:


> Honestly doesn't look too bad from this picture. I think that first pic might have been deceiving.












Yeah maybe. The blood looks the same as the wound we thought originally.


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> Fucking hell, poor bastard was right to be outraged. Thats disgusting.


If he stayed on the ground he'd have more sympathy from me. But he got up, complained to the ref then fell back to the ground. It was a terrible tackle, but you don't get up, plead with the ref to give him a red and then go back down in tears.



Tenacious.C. said:


> Yeah he was, the tackle was above them though.


his fault for wearing kids shin guards. Look at where that cut is, on his fucking shin.


----------



## Nige™

Rush said:


> If he stayed on the ground he'd have more sympathy from me. But he got up, complained to the ref then fell back to the ground. It was a terrible tackle, but you don't get up, plead with the ref to give him a red and then go back down in tears.


Sometimes there's delayed pain. I got a bad knock playing 5-a-side a few years ago when some gimp wore blades and went in base of the boot on my ankle. I got up and only when I got up it began to hurt because of the weight on it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> If he stayed on the ground he'd have more sympathy from me. But he got up, complained to the ref then fell back to the ground. It was a terrible tackle, but you don't get up, plead with the ref to give him a red and then go back down in tears.
> 
> 
> 
> his fault for wearing kids shin guards. Look at where that cut is, on his fucking shin.


It's also Carragher's fault for going through with that sort of tackle in such a ridiculous area of the pitch, and if there was a problem with Nani's shin guards, the official's fault for allowing a player on the pitch with incorrect gear.

Agreed to an extent on the overreaction, but let's be honest, if someone did that to me on the pitch I'd be livid, and if they got a yellow I'd lose my shit. It was a definate red card and as Ray Wilkins said, the worst one footed challenge he's seen this season.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Rush said:


> his fault for wearing kids shin guards. Look at where that cut is, on his fucking shin.


We got asked if he was wearing shinpads, I answered.

Small shinpads or not, that tackle was a potential career ender. Don't try and make out an injury after a tackle like that is his fault.

It's silly wearing shinnys that small but so so so many players do these days, but there's no place for tackles like that(or the shit rafael pulled later on) in football.


----------



## Rush

^ oh yeah i agree it was a terrible tackle but honestly i don't see the point in wearing guards that small.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's also Carragher's fault for going through with that sort of tackle in such a ridiculous area of the pitch, and if there was a problem with Nani's shin guards, the official's fault for allowing a player on the pitch with incorrect gear.
> 
> Agreed to an extent on the overreaction, but let's be honest, if someone did that to me on the pitch I'd be livid, and if they got a yellow I'd lose my shit. It was a definate red card and as Ray Wilkins said, the worst one footed challenge he's seen this season.


I'd be pissed as well but i wouldn't get up, walk over to the official complain and then get back to the ground to whinge. I certainly wouldn't try and hit the medical staff who are trying to help me like Nani did as well.

It was a red card offense for sure but that still doesn't excuse acting like a prat. You stay on the ground, let the referee take action.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

That wasn't the reaction after Rafael's tackle though. To be fair, both teams looked like children at the end of the first half, but it's the kind of fixtures where emotions will boil over.

MOTD's coverage of the challenges was a joke apparently, 1 replay of Carragher's challenge? Still bewildered how Maxi's kick on Rafael before his rash challenge didn't get any sort of attention. Should have been a free kick and possibly a yellow before Rafael even went in. I make that 3 bottled decisions in those few minutes, the officiating this season seems crazy.


----------



## Rush

After Rafael's challenge i'm pretty sure Lucas stayed down while his team mates came in to retaliate. Regardless its all in the past and we have the 3 points to our name. WINNING. :side:

i wonder if Medo is still upset with me.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's Carraghers fault, simple as. Theres no point questioning shin-pads or Nani running to the ref.
Those kind of tackles have no place on the pitch. Thankfully Carragher didn't make any firmer contact or he could snapped his leg with the force he put into it.


----------



## Nige™

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> That wasn't the reaction after Rafael's tackle though. To be fair, both teams looked like children at the end of the first half, but it's the kind of fixtures where emotions will boil over.
> 
> MOTD's coverage of the challenges was a joke apparently, 1 replay of Carragher's challenge? Still bewildered how Maxi's kick on Rafael before his rash challenge didn't get any sort of attention. Should have been a free kick and possibly a yellow before Rafael even went in. I make that 3 bottled decisions in those few minutes, *the officiating this season seems crazy*.


Be careful. You might get fined for saying something as truthful disgraceful as that?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Nige™ said:


> Be careful. You might get fined for saying something as truthful disgraceful as that?


Joke ain't it. Ferguson gets threatened with a ban for speaking his mind on the Chelsea game, and is now threatened with a fine for not taking interviews today. What happened to guys like Clough being able to talk about the game and demonstrate their passion? Holloway aside it just feels so sterile.


----------



## Rush

you'd have to speak to the press in order to be fined for saying something Nige 8*D SAF continuing to be precious.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> you'd have to speak to the press in order to be fined for saying something Nige 8*D SAF continuing to be precious.


Incorrect- can be fined for refusing to talk to the press. Sponsers more important than managers.


----------



## Rush

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Incorrect- can be fined for refusing to talk to the press. Sponsers more important than managers.


i know that, you misread


> you'd have to speak to the press in order to be fined *for saying something* Nige


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Ah yeah I see, apologies. Still, pretty bizarre to me really. Forcing managers to speak to the press but punishing them for honesty and expressing their feelings. The game's lost so much for me over the years just from little things like this.


----------



## Seb

SAF implied that the ref was biased, as well as saying he's terrible, how can you not expect him to get fined for that?

managers complain about decisions all the time and don't get fined. saying a referee isn't fit for the job and isn't a fair referee is clearly crossing the line.


----------



## Heel

Chain Gang solider said:


> What The Fuck? fpalm





Tenacious.C. said:


> Again, this is a human being, this is his career, his livelyhood, to talk about someone like that with such nonchelant disregard is disgusting.


I really don't care.


----------



## Nige™

^Twat tbh.



Rush said:


> you'd have to speak to the press in order to be fined for saying something Nige 8*D SAF continuing to be precious.


If it takes him keeping quiet or any other manager at that to make a stand against this ridiculous action of punishing managers for commenting on referee's decisions, then it has to be done. Free speech in this country is a joke already with so many people having Ofcom on speed dial to complain about the smallest thing.

Why should ref's be excluded from criticism? If anyone else in their job makes a mistake, they're open to criticism. It's a joke that you can fined for having an opinion. Aside from the interview Fergie did to MUTV he said nothing wrong. As long as you don't question the ref's integrity, you should be allowed to talk honestly about the ref's performance. Hopefully this stance Fergie's taking works. I doubt it but someone has to do something about it.



Seb said:


> SAF implied that the ref was biased, as well as saying he's terrible, how can you not expect him to get fined for that?
> 
> managers complain about decisions all the time and don't get fined. saying a referee isn't fit for the job and isn't a fair referee is clearly crossing the line.


Steve Bruce for one off the top of my head.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/feb/22/steve-bruce-fined-sunderland

Phil Brown too.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...ey-s-refereeing-disgraceful-article27361.html


----------



## Seb

^ did you actually read what he said?

he clearly did question the referees integrity:

"It was a major game for both clubs and you want a fair referee. You want a strong referee anyway and we didn't get that. I don't know why he's got the game. I must say that when I saw who was refereeing it, I feared the worst."

once again, people ignoring the evidence and just coming to their own misinformed conclusions.


----------



## Heel

Nige™ said:


> ^Twat tbh.


Having fun on your high horse? 

Nani has acted like a complete bellend for years and now because he has an injury I'm meant to wish him well and a speedy recovery? You might be a hypocrite, but I'm not. I couldn't care less that he's out and I doubt you do either really.


----------



## Rush

There's a huge difference in saying a ref made a mistake and saying he's biased and shouldn't be allowed to referee. As Seb said, he crossed the line and instead of copping it on the chin he's thrown the toys out of a cot, spat the dummy and is acting like a petulant 2 year old.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Seb said:


> SAF implied that the ref was biased, as well as saying he's terrible, how can you not expect him to get fined for that?
> 
> managers complain about decisions all the time and don't get fined. saying a referee isn't fit for the job and isn't a fair referee is clearly crossing the line.


Every week a manager gives an interview at Stamford Bridge, or Old Trafford, or Anfield, or the Emirates and says, 'Well you're never going to get that decision here', or 'It'd always be given as a penalty in front of the Kop', or a similar comment that strongly implies that the referee is biased towards the larger teams, and that the referee is not good enough at his job to deal with the pressure of the home support. It even happens at louder smaller grounds, say if a decision isn't awarded at Britannia Lane.

Why is that any different? I can't see why these comments, snide but blatant, don't get the same punishment. They have the same meaning. I've just never seen the FA take action against any of these remarks.


----------



## Rush

^ if you said comments like that its open for interpretation. Like working a loophole, blatently calling someone biased and saying something along the lines that the crowd influences decisions are two different things.


----------



## united_07

Match of the day are a joke with the anti-united stuff, only 1 replay of carrager's horror tackle, and they say 'it could have been a red'. Nothing compared to the rooney incident last week.


----------



## Heel

Must be tough being a United fan, what with everyone against you.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

No-one ever interprets them in any other way though, do they? And a lot of the time the meanings are crystal clear. Saying that they didn't get a decision at one ground when they would at another IS an accusation of bias. 

Either the FA doesn't have the inclination or the balls to punish everyone so they hide behind excuses such as interpretation to avoid the hassle.

This is why I miss Mourinho. At least he speaks his mind, who wants to watch a manager spend 5 minutes saying 'I cannot discuss the referee's performance' after every game?


----------



## Nige™

Seb said:


> ^ did you actually read what he said?
> 
> he clearly did question the referees integrity:
> 
> "It was a major game for both clubs and you want a fair referee. You want a strong referee anyway and we didn't get that. I don't know why he's got the game. I must say that when I saw who was refereeing it, I feared the worst."
> 
> once again, people ignoring the evidence and just coming to their own misinformed conclusions.





Nige™ said:


> Why should ref's be excluded from criticism? If anyone else in their job makes a mistake, they're open to criticism. It's a joke that you can fined for having an opinion. *Aside from the interview Fergie did to MUTV* he said nothing wrong. As long as you don't question the ref's integrity, you should be allowed to talk honestly about the ref's performance. Hopefully this stance Fergie's taking works. I doubt it but someone has to do something about it.


Yep, hence why I said that.

Maybe you should heed your own advice. No ref's have ever been fined for having a go at refs? Djokovic NEVER beats Fed or Nadal in the big matches before the Oz Open when he beat Fed at US Open. Wake up you blind troll.



MrMondayNight said:


> Having fun on your high horse?
> 
> Nani has acted like a complete bellend for years and now because he has an injury I'm meant to wish him well and a speedy recovery? You might be a hypocrite, but I'm not. I couldn't care less that he's out and I doubt you do either really.


So you wish that on him? Pathetic. I care he's out. He might be a cunt but he's been great to watch this season, so yeah I'm sorry he's injured especially when it gets to the big games that will decide the league, FA Cup & Champions League. You want to see the big games with the best players to make them better and more entertaining, and Nani makes them that.


----------



## Heel

Nige™;9425322 said:


> So you wish that on him? Pathetic. I care he's out. He might be a cunt but he's been great to watch this season, so yeah I'm sorry he's injured especially when it gets to the big games that will decide the league, FA Cup & Champions League. You want to see the big games with the best players to make them better and more entertaining, and Nani makes them that.


I wouldn't wish it on him but now that it's happened I really couldn't care less. If he'd died or had a career ending injury then I'd feel sorry for him, but I'm not going to shed any tears over Nani having a cut in his leg.

As a Liverpool fan, I'd be happy for Nani to miss the rest of the season if it meant United not winning the league.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

MrMondayNight said:


> Must be tough being a United fan, what with everyone against you.


I think it's fucking great personally. As long as it continues I know we're still the team to beat, which is surely what every fan wants.

EDIT- See above. Knowing the vitriol and hatred from around the Mersey stems from us being within touching of 'knocking them off their fucking perch' feels pretty damn good after having Liverpool's dominance of English football rubbed in my face since I learnt to say the word 'football'.


----------



## Heel

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I think it's fucking great personally. As long as it continues I know we're still the team to beat, which is surely what every fan wants.


I was being sarcastic, but anyway, I don't actually think the refs are more or less biased towards United than anyone else. It's just the decisions involving top 6 teams are focused on a lot more in the media than those involving "lesser" clubs.


----------



## Seb

Nige™;9425267
Steve Bruce for one off the top of my head.
[url said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/feb/22/steve-bruce-fined-sunderland[/url]
> 
> Phil Brown too.
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...ey-s-refereeing-disgraceful-article27361.html


There's not much of an interview to go on in the Steve Bruce link. In the Phil Brown link, he says the referee was influenced by the arsenal fans - i.e., he was biased. If you're going to throw links out there, at least put ones that back up your argument. Oh, and I never said managers are never unfairly fined - I was just saying that fergie deserved to be fined.



Nige™;9425322 said:


> Yep, hence why I said that.
> 
> Maybe you should heed your own advice. No ref's have ever been fined for having a go at refs? Djokovic NEVER beats Fed or Nadal in the big matches before the Oz Open when he beat Fed at US Open. Wake up you blind troll.


You're a bit of an idiot really. He called the referee biased and unfit for the job, therefore he should be fined. Yet you're backing fergie's stance? You seriously don't think that comment is worth a fine?

Did you even read what I said? I never said managers are never fined for having a go at refs- i said managers criticise referee's and don't get fined all the time. Which they do. You usually see at least 2 or 3 managers criticise refereeing decisions every week. Are they all fined? Of course not - because they don't call the referees unfit to do their job and biased. Which is what ferguson did.

Why would you bring up tennis? FYI, djokovic had only won 2 of his last 17 games against federer and nadal prior to that match. Seeming this is a football discussion, what about you blindly defending smalling's challenge and then admitting you were wrong when i posted the video of the challenge yesterday.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

MrMondayNight said:


> I was being sarcastic, but anyway, I don't actually think the refs are more or less biased towards United than anyone else. It's just the decisions involving top 6 teams are focused on a lot more in the media than those involving "lesser" clubs.


Sarcasm aside, basically every club's fans hate United's guts. After a few scraps in school, I learnt to thrive on it instead.

I agree though, I honestly see little bias in the league. Unfortunately just a lot of incompetance against every team.


----------



## Heel

Seb said:


> You're a bit of an idiot really.


Well said, sir.


----------



## CGS

MrMondayNight said:


> I wouldn't wish it on him but now that it's happened I really couldn't care less. If he'd died or had a career ending injury then I'd feel sorry for him, but I'm not going to shed any tears over Nani having a cut in his leg.
> 
> As a Liverpool fan, I'd be happy for Nani to miss the rest of the season if it meant United not winning the league.


No compassion at all? Seriously Imagine if that happened to a Liverpool player. Just because Man U is a Rival doesn't take away the fact that he is a human being and an entertainer whose career could be in danger after that for all we know. Seriously what the fuck man, no need to act like a twat.


----------



## Heel

Chain Gang solider said:


> No compassion at all? Seriously Imagine if that happened to a Liverpool player. Just because Man U is a Rival doesn't take away the fact that he is a human being and an entertainer whose career could be in danger after that for all we know. Seriously what the fuck man, no need to act like a twat.


Look, I just don't care. I'm sure the United fans wouldn't care if Gerrard got injured (though they can say they would now, just to prove me wrong. Hypocrites) and I wouldn't expect them to care.


----------



## EGame

Lmao at the pricks in this thread. 

No player deserves to suffer. End of. 

Pathetic to see fans of the sport who laugh or cheer when that happens to a player. Get out, twats.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Carragher is a twat.

We already knew this. Great win for Liverpool, but they've done their bit. I can go back to hating them.


----------



## Magsimus

MrMondayNight said:


> Scumbag because the club cashed in on him even when he wanted to stay? Pathetic that you're acting like he's a terrible player and person just because he's left. Months ago you were probably hailing him as the messiah.


If he wanted to stay, he would have stayed. When did I say he's a terrible player  and he is a terrible person, glasses people in the face and beats up women 

Guess you weren't in the thread for the Torres sale and the Liverpool fans going apeshit.


----------



## Renegade™

So much ridiculous crap has been spouted in the past few hours, some of you need to get your fucking shineboxes that's for sure, laughing at a man who's been mugged and had his leg split by that dirty cunt Carragher is atrocious. You're all a disgrace to fans of the game. How Carragher wasn't sent off is beyond me still. Piece of shit he is.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I wouldn't lose too much sleep over what other people/rival fans opinions are of our players getting injured.
I support United so I want Nani to be okay and back playing as soon as possible but I don't really care if someone gloats or laughs or whatever if a United player gets injured.
If the situation was reversed today and lets say Gerrard had got that injury I wouldn't have thought ''have that, cunt!'' or ''Steven! Will he be okay?'' I would have thought ''oh, nasty'' and that would have been my last thought on it.
People have different opinions, doesn't bother me.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Regarding the Nani discussion. Guy is an absolute tool for having as big a sook as he did, regardless of how bad the challenge was. The referee saw it, so there's no need to come outn with a huge song and dance. With that said, I do feel sorry for him. No, I don't want to see another person in pain, irrespective of how much of a moron I think they are.



Magsimus said:


> If he wanted to stay, he would have stayed. When did I say he's a terrible player  and he is a terrible person, glasses people in the face and beats up women
> 
> Guess you weren't in the thread for the Torres sale and the Liverpool fans going apeshit.


Why would you want to stay at a club who has said to you that they would rather not have you?


----------



## Kiz

haven't seen the tackle on nani yet, cut looks nasty and seeing the descriptions of the tackle it sounds like a bad one. that first picture wasn't nothing nice to look at either, but was that definitely skin? i thought it looked like dried blood. regardless, you still don't want to see blood on a football pitch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

It was dried blood, I posted a clearer one later.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Seb said:


> pardew admitted that himself/ashley asked carroll to hand in a transfer request, making that post look even more stupid


Apparently clubs do that to make players forfeit some sort of bonus.


----------



## CGS

Magsimus said:


> If he wanted to stay, he would have stayed. When did I say he's a terrible player  and he is a terrible person, glasses people in the face and beats up women
> 
> Guess you weren't in the thread for the Torres sale and the Liverpool fans going apeshit.


Why are you making Carroll sound in the wrong for this? Fair enough no one can force you to do something but when the Owner of the club basically says we don't want you we want the money how is that even motivating to stay? Even if he managed to convince them to keep him he would always know that they don't even want him there anymore. I know I wouldn't want to be somewhere I'm not wanted.


----------



## Rush

MrMondayNight said:


> Look, I just don't care. I'm sure the United fans wouldn't care if Gerrard got injured (though they can say they would now, just to prove me wrong. Hypocrites) and I wouldn't expect them to care.


that



Silent Alarm said:


> I wouldn't lose too much sleep over what other people/rival fans opinions are of our players getting injured.
> I support United so I want Nani to be okay and back playing as soon as possible but I don't really care if someone gloats or laughs or whatever if a United player gets injured.
> If the situation was reversed today and lets say Gerrard had got that injury I wouldn't have thought ''have that, cunt!'' or ''Steven! Will he be okay?'' *I would have thought ''oh, nasty'' and that would have been my last thought on it.*
> People have different opinions, doesn't bother me.


that. 

i don't wish ill on Nani, nor do i feel sorry for him. It was a bad tackle, nasty injury and thats it.

Kinda wish Carragher was sent off, then Rafael would probably have been red carded as well and Renegade could stop having a sook about the tackle and focus more on how badly his side got out played.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Rush said:


> Kinda wish Carragher was sent off, then Rafael would probably have been red carded as well and Renegade could stop having a sook about the tackle and focus more on how badly his side got out played.


I'm guessing some other reason would be brought up by United fans, it's never nice to be out played by your hated rivals. 

Just on the media ban, it comes off as petty regardless if it was decided before the game or not. Refusing to speak to the media due to the fact that you've called a referee biased because things didn't go your way in a game, and you are now facing FA punishment is poor form from somebody with as much respect and tenure in the game. Sir Alex has been in the English game for 25 years and if he doesn't know how the press in the country works after that long I'd be very surprised, he is the king of mind games after all.


----------



## united_07

might be some good news if true, we really need a creative attacking midfielders



> Manchester United are leading the race to sign highly-rated Palermo forward Javier Pastore, according to reports in Argentina.
> 
> The Premier League giants are thought to be close to agreeing a €40million (£34m), four-year deal for the 21-year-old Argentina international, regarded as a superstar of the future following a raft of dazzling Serie A displays.
> 
> Pastore had been linked with a move to Barcelona after revealing his dream to play for the Spanish giants, while Barca ace and compatriot Lionel Messi was reportedly desperate for coach Pep Guardiola to bring him to Camp Nou.
> 
> But Argentine radio station Radio Sucesos reported on Thursday the Spanish giants have refused to meet Palermo's price tag.
> 
> And that has paved the way for the Red Devils to swoop, with Pastore's agent Marcello Simonean understood to be in England negotiating the details of a potential deal.
> 
> Speculation
> 
> Pastore has fired in 10 Serie A goals this season for Palermo, who have refused to comment on speculation surrounding his future.
> 
> The attacking midfielder was also linked with a move to United's fierce rivals Manchester City in the January transfer window, with manager Roberto Mancini admitting his interest in the youngster.
> 
> Pastore, who arrived in Italy from native club Huracan in 2009, made his international debut the same year and went on to represent Argentina at last summer's World Cup finals.
> 
> He penned a new five-year deal at Palermo in January after claiming to spurn interest from both Barca and Real Madrid in favour of playing regular football at the Sicilian club


----------



## Silent Alarm

I don't think any United fans here tried to make excuses yesterday. We got outplayed on the day, simple as that really.
That defeat was actually easier to take than the Chelsea one even though we lost against bitter rivals.

Still going to avoid SSN, and all forms of print media for most of the week though. It was easier to accept but that doesn't mean it was fucking nice :side:.

Edit: We don't need Pastore. We have Gibson.


----------



## Renegade™

RUSH you're acting like a proper bell end. Also I'm not making excuses for us getting beat, we deserved to and we did. I'm just annoyed at people laughing at Nani's injury like it's a good thing it happened. Sure he feins around alot and some of the time it's cringeworthy, but no one deserves to have that happen to them. I've said it and it's not gonna change anything so that's the last I'll say on it.

Anyways, enjoy your "cup final" win and another year in the EUROPA LEAGUE whilst we go on to lift number 19 and break your little scouse hearts. 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

Stop giving them ammo! 
IF we win the title in May, then gloating and boasting and bombarding of CP's shall be done on an epic scale.
It's a big if though.

BOMBARDMENT!


----------



## Rush

hey ADAM, arsenal will win it this year and leave you stranded on 18 for another year. your title challenge is going to get torn apart like Nani's leg :side:

don't make me berate you like gerrard did to nani


----------



## Renegade™

trololololol @ Arsenal. They were too scared of winning the Carling Cup. They'll shit breaks at the thought of winning the Premier League 8*D


----------



## Kiz

should probably stop making absolute statements. they dont seem to work out.

case in point, sxe. chelsea will beat liverpool. yeah.


----------



## Heel

You better hope you win the league after all this big talk, sounds like you think you've already won it.


----------



## Renegade™

We should win it, stranger things have happened. I'm not guaranteeing it, but just saying we should win it from here. This squad has (majority anyways, minus departees Ronaldo, Saha, Tevez {cunt}, Heinze {cunt part 2}, Silvestre and Neville) been around since the 06/07 title win together and know how to get the job done. Not saying we will win it but from the position we're in, and the teams chasing, we have what it takes to get the job done. Like in 08/09, we didn't play aswell as the past 2 seasons but were more than good enough to see it out.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> Kinda wish Carragher was sent off, then Rafael would probably have been red carded as well and Renegade could stop having a sook about the tackle and focus more on how badly his side got out played.


If Carra went then I doubt Rafael would have even made that challenge, it was obviously born out of frustration from that incident and Maxi (was it him?) trying to get his studs bloody the second before the tackle. He's got potential to be a great player but he's got a hell of a temper on him that he needs to control, but that'll come with age hopefully. He's made some very silly decisions for us.

It's not fair to say we got outplayed, tbh. That would imply that we actually played, aside from a select few I'm not sure anyone even turned up.

If we do win no.19 this year it'll be pretty much the least deserved title ever, I'll be fucking buzzing for the next 12 months but it'll almost be like winning by default. Kinda funny.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Carragher is a dirty bastard, should have gone & deserves a ban for it, clearly tried to fuck Nani up.

And United need to get rid of Rooney, while he's still got a value.


----------



## Medo

*Looking forward to Chelesa game tonight.*


----------



## Prince_Devitt

Highlight of the Liverpool/United match was the reaction of the United fans after Kuyt's first goal, berating the linesman and the referee and just about everybody. Then having to admit he was onside after watching the replay :L

Carragher should have been sent off too, no argument. Nani getting up and chasing the referee and throwing himself down again deserved a slap.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cesc, Wilshere, and RVP all to play tomorrow?

Shit. I decided yesteday that I want to see Arsenal get knocked out of the CL and FA Cup. 

The Prem is there for the taking. I want to see the club focus solely on that. Forget the other two.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

When do United fans not talk big?

But anyways, hoping for a good game today. Maybe Torres will score, or maybe LUIZ again.

And RVP being fit is great news for Arsenal. It will probs be a close game.


----------



## Nige™

After tomorrow night, you might just be focused on the league. I just hope that RVP & Fabregas aren't being rushed back too early as it could be a disaster for the league hopes if they get injured.

It's great that Wilshere is fit, but Song out is a big loss. Maybe Wilshere will have to play Song's role and Nasri or Denilson will join Cesc in the centre. Either way, I don't think it'll make much difference against Barca unfortunately.

It'll be better for the neutrals if Arsenal can pose a threat in the league and challenge United all the way. If only they'd beaten Sunderland on Saturday.:sad:


----------



## Tomkin

Here's a red rep I recieved earlier by Xyron :lmao "Just because I think that Berbaflop is horrible doesn't mean I'm wrong. Quantity doesn't matter, quality does... The fact of the matter is that he hasn't scored any important goals for united..."

Don't fucking comment again :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nige™ said:


> It'll be better for the neutrals if Arsenal can pose a threat in the league and challenge United all the way. If only they'd beaten Sunderland on Saturday.:sad:


oh man. If only:

- they didn't allow 3 goals at Emirates to West Brom
- they didn't lose to Newcastle at Emirates
- Rosicky didn't miss a 88th minute PK at Sunderland
- they didn't blow a 4 goal lead to Newcastle

6 points right there (two draws, two wins). Horrible stuff.


----------



## Nige™

You should see the red reps I got from a couple of trolls last night. Stupid pics of Martin Atkinson & Spongebob I think. Seriously, thank god this site has ignore lists!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Mikey Damage said:


> oh man. If only:
> 
> - they didn't allow 3 goals at Emirates to West Brom
> - they didn't lose to Newcastle at Emirates
> - Rosicky didn't miss a 88th minute PK at Sunderland
> - they didn't blow a 4 goal lead to Newcastle
> 
> 6 points right there (two draws, two wins). Horrible stuff.


Indeed. We'd be top and well on the way to winning the title. The need to start learning from mistakes like these, we are a young side and hopefully these silly mistakes are cut out sharpish.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nige who gave you Spongebob?

I think if Arsenal can defeat United at the Emirates, and stay within 2 points of them they can win the league. I'm not sure how Arsenal's games end, but I know United face Chelsea again in May. Its quite possible that United drop points there. Would really like Arsenal to win FA Cup or the Prem, it's depressing seeing them win nothing for so long.


----------



## Cre5po

Blackpool 1-3 Chelsea 

My prediction for today

Blackpool with no Charlie Adam, DJ Campbell or Taylor Fletcher - they will cause some threat no doubt but I can't see us dropping points unless we play sub-par, which let's face it, could well happen.

I can't see Torres scoring but Anelka has been in good form. Hopefully we press the ball this game as Blackpool like to play the passing style game. Luckily for us though besides the Spurs game, they've had a bad run of form.


----------



## CGS

Rockhead said:


> *Nige who gave you Spongebob?*
> 
> I think if Arsenal can defeat United at the Emirates, and stay within 2 points of them they can win the league. I'm not sure how Arsenal's games end, but I know United face Chelsea again in May. Its quite possible that United drop points there. Would really like Arsenal to win FA Cup or the Prem, it's depressing seeing them win nothing for so long.


He probably got it from MrMondayNight. I got the same thing :lmao 

Anyway tbh I still think Man U will win the league. Arsenal just seem to have a tendancy of getting so close, but not close enough. In all fairness the draws at Newcastle and Sunderland have harmed them big time now and could live to regret it.


----------



## Medo

*Wow RVP is available for Barca game ?! now this is great news for Arsenal fans indeed.

Good luck for em tomorrow.*


----------



## CGS

Medo said:


> *Wow RVP is available for Barca game ?! now this is great news for Arsenal fans indeed.
> 
> Good luck for em tomorrow.*


Fab might be able to play as well. Arsenal may not get raped as bad as I first thought :side:


----------



## Medo

Chain Gang solider said:


> Fab might be able to play as well. Arsenal may not get raped as bad as I first thought :side:


*I already knew about Fabregas but Van Persie is a huge addition to Arsenal, he is the only good striker that Arsenal has in my opinion so this is great news for em but yea Barca still the favorite to win no doubt about that.

I just wanna see Barca out lol! :side:*


----------



## JEKingOfKings

May sound like an odd question but, does anyone know what Johnny Cash Sky used at Half time during the Pool/Man.Utd. game yesterday?


----------



## Heel

Torres is so poor. £50m :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

3-0 Chelsea. Captain Cunt and 2 from Lampard, one a penalty. Torres is wank.


----------



## Heel

Torres is the new Shevchenko.


----------



## Berbarito

The world would be a better place without Jamie Carragher.


----------



## Heel




----------



## D17

Got to give my hat off to Blackpool, they put 110% into every single Prem game, no matter who they are against or how good or bad they play.


----------



## Cre5po

Crespo4000 said:


> Blackpool 1-3 Chelsea
> 
> My prediction for today


Not bad


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Pretty crappy Chelsea performance. But whatever a win is a win. Torres and Drogba did virtually nothing. Nice to see Lampard get a goal off of open play. Next league game is City, and it will be hard. Really hope to grind out a win and move to 3rd place.


----------



## Berbarito

D17 said:


> Got to give my hat off to Blackpool, they put 110% into every single Prem game, no matter who they are against or how good or bad they play.


Roy Hodgson dislikes this.


----------



## Kenny

If Chelsea beat Man City, they might still have a chance for the title as Manchester United still have to play Arsenal, Man City and Chelsea.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Torres - Spanish Crouch. 

how long he's going to fire blanks??


----------



## CC91

I hope Fabregas and RVP aren't being rushed back for the sake of this game, they are risking being out for the season


----------



## Silent Alarm

We've played City twice already this season.
But yeah, Chelsea have a chance if they beat City.


----------



## united_07

King Kenny said:


> If Chelsea beat Man City, they might still have a chance for the title as Manchester United still have to play Arsenal, *Man City* and Chelsea.


united have played city home and away already, i'd say the more difficult games, apart from arsenal and chelsea, are west ham and newcastle away


----------



## Kenny

My mistake.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

JEKingOfKings said:


> May sound like an odd question but, does anyone know what Johnny Cash Sky used at Half time during the Pool/Man.Utd. game yesterday?


It's 'I Won't Back Down', a cover of a Tom Petty song.


----------



## Rush

Berbarito said:


> The world would be a better place without Jamie Carragher.


U mad son?


----------



## Tomkin

Fuck off about Jamie Carragher. It was a reckless challenge, and unfortunately resulted in an injury, but they happen every fucking week. I guarantee a player 20 years ago (I'll use stuart pearce as an easy example as most of you are retards) would of carried on.
Rafeals tackle hasn't hardly been discussed even though it was just as bad.

Bitter bitter united fans.

PS skybet just informed me that my bet of Spurs, Liverpool, R Madrid, Chelsea and Dundee has been unsuccessful..Yam yam cunts:side:


----------



## Renegade™

The world would be a better place without Carragher though, he's a grade a cunt and a dirty one at that. Forget that tackle on Nani, he's just an incredibly dislikeable and was an extremely overrated defender.


----------



## Heel

Renegade™ said:


> The world would be a better place without Carragher though, he's a grade a cunt and a dirty one at that. Forget that tackle on Nani, he's just an incredibly dislikeable and was an extremely overrated defender.


----------



## Renegade™




----------



## Heel

Renegade™ said:


>


In all seriousness, your post is quite ridiculous considering the amount of shit tackles and cuntish things that the likes of Scholes and Rooney have done in their careers, not to mention guys like Keane and Cantona. Hypocritical bullshit of the highest order but what you come to expect from United fans. Also:


----------



## Renegade™

Nah bro, I ain't mad. It seems you're getting mad tho.

Eww @ Chelsea winning today. Another wonderful game from TORRES aswell :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

:lmao @ people saying the world would be a better place without Carragher. Saying you don't care Nani is injured is AWFUL, but it's okay to say you'd rather not have someone exist. Awesome.

Cheers for the 50 mil donation Chelsea.


----------



## EGame

Too many kids in here. 

Torres is hilarious, there is really no excuse not to score if you are worth 50 million. But laughs at Chelsea, what an awful club.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ladyboy is a horrible investment so far. We are gonna need some new strikers in the summer no doubt. Drogba I think won't stay another season because he's losing it, Anelka wants to go to MLS (last I heard), Kalou wants to go because he doesn't get starting time. That will leave us with only Ladyboy and Sturridge. We can't go anywhere with only Sturridge scoring and Ladyboy standing there and looking pretty.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sturridge looks like he's going to be a player, though.

I'm sure they'll buy someone.


----------



## BkB Hulk

We'll give you guys Ngog for another 50 mil.


----------



## Goku

I quite like _Ladyboy_. Probably helps that he isn't scoring for Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™

> Saying you don't care Nani is injured is AWFUL, but it's okay to say you'd rather not have someone exist. Awesome.


Exactly, if he doesn't exist, nothing bad gets said about him 8*D


----------



## Heel

BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao @ people saying the world would be a better place without Carragher. Saying you don't care Nani is injured is AWFUL, but it's okay to say you'd rather not have someone exist. Awesome.
> 
> Cheers for the 50 mil donation Chelsea.


Got to love hypocrisy.


----------



## Renegade™

It's hardly hypocritical when it's two completely different things we're talking about here. Wishing and celebrating actual harm on someone is different as to wishing someone wasn't around. We didn't say we wish he was dead. 8*D


----------



## Heel

Renegade™ said:


> It's hardly hypocritical when it's two completely different things we're talking about here. Wishing and celebrating actual harm on someone is different as to wishing someone wasn't around. We didn't say we wish he was dead. 8*D


If you think that then all power to you. Personally I'd prefer to have Nani around so I can see Carragher break his leg again next season.


----------



## Renegade™

That's exactly what I think, hence why I said it 8*D

I guess its good to have Carragher around as Pool will never win the league whilst he's alive and he can continue thinking NEXT YEAR WILL BE OUR YEAR.


----------



## Heel

Renegade™ said:


> That's exactly what I think, hence why I said it 8*D
> 
> I guess its good to have Carragher around as Pool will never win the league whilst he's alive and he can continue thinking NEXT YEAR WILL BE OUR YEAR.


I don't know anyone that says NEXT YEAR WILL BE OUR YEAR, generally just a thing United fans say. Surprised you manage to pick up on these things considering you're not even a real supporter.


----------



## Rush

BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao @ people saying the world would be a better place without Carragher. Saying you don't care Nani is injured is AWFUL, but it's okay to say you'd rather not have someone exist. Awesome.
> 
> Cheers for the 50 mil donation Chelsea.


indeed.


----------



## Kenny

Reney, of course you're mad. You were hyping the fuck out of the game saying you'd smash us, but in the end we did it comfortably.


----------



## Renegade™

> I don't know anyone that says NEXT YEAR WILL BE OUR YEAR, generally just a thing United fans say. Surprised you manage to pick up on these things considering you're not even a real supporter.


Like fuck I'm not. I watch EVERY game, no matter what time it's on. I've watched Utd since I was 3 and I hardly ever miss a game. Not that you'd know anything coz you're a trademark elitist fan who thinks they're better than the rest. By the way, you live in Leicester and go for Liverpool. By your logic, you're not a real fan either. Stop being worthless son.

Oh and Kenny I'm not mad we lost, I accept it, we got beat by the better team. It's this Liverpool fan who's come crawling out of the woodwork that's annoying me, but once they lose to some jobber team next week he'll crawl back into his hole until the BIG CUP FINAL game next season.


----------



## Heel

Renegade™;9432216 said:


> Like fuck I'm not. I watch EVERY game, no matter what time it's on. I've watched Utd since I was 3 and I hardly ever miss a game. Not that you'd know anything coz you're a trademark elitist fan who thinks they're better than the rest. By the way, you live in Leicester and go for Liverpool. By your logic, you're not a real fan either. Stop being worthless son.


I live in Leicester, I'm not from Leicester and I've been to tonnes of matches at Anfield and some away games so pipe down. Not to mention the fact that I have family in Liverpool and half of them support LFC. You're just some Aussie who picked the best team from the other side of the world to support because you've got nothing in your own country. I don't care if you watch every game, you know nothing about the city your team is from, you've never been to a game, you're just a typical foreign glory supporter.

Now, go watch some EPL


----------



## Renegade™

Wrong. I didn't pick Man Utd a few years back coz they were the best, my mums sister lives in manchester and when she took me over there, we stayed for 2 weeks in her place and she got me following Man Utd, she's a fanatic Utd supporter. She tried to get my brother too aswell but he went for the team Man Utd were playing that day (Arsenal) and since that trip, we've both stuck with those teams. That was 18 years ago now, when I had no idea what they were like. You don't know anything about it, so stop acting like you do.


----------



## Goku

I picked Arsenal and Tottenham to support b/c I like their game. I'm a fake fan.


----------



## Vader

I picked United as my dad said I didn't have a choice... Cantona played a part in easing the forced decision though.


----------



## Heel

Renegade™ said:


> Wrong. I didn't pick Man Utd a few years back coz they were the best, my mums sister lives in manchester and when she took me over there, we stayed for 2 weeks in her place and she got me following Man Utd, she's a fanatic Utd supporter. She tried to get my brother too aswell but he went for the team Man Utd were playing that day (Arsenal) and since that trip, we've both stuck with those teams. That was 18 years ago now, when I had no idea what they were like. You don't know anything about it, so stop acting like you do.


Cool story bro, glad you like the EPL. Maybe you'll go to another game in the next 18 years.


----------



## Renegade™

Maybe by then Liverpool will have won the league again.

Doubtful tho.


----------



## Goku

I know I won't.


----------



## Heel

Renegade™ said:


> Maybe by then Liverpool will have won the league again.
> 
> Doubtful tho.


It's not all about winning for me, I have a connection with the team I support and that means more than trophies. I can understand why you'd think that way though, being a glory supporter and all.


----------



## united_07

MrMondayNight said:


> I don't know anyone that says NEXT YEAR WILL BE OUR YEAR, generally just a thing United fans say. Surprised you manage to pick up on these things considering you're not even a real supporter.


thats generally a term to mock liverpool fans who end up saying that sort of thing before the current season even ends


----------



## Renegade™

Ste and KME were serial offenders of that on here, every season was the same.


----------



## Vader

Well that's one down.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Pfft, sore losers are trying to have us Liverpool winners banned. :side:

I look forward to our shit performance this week against Sunderland. King Kenny has done great with us, but we still lack consistency.


----------



## Rush

#thataintwinning

oh well, there's more than enough of me and Hulk to #win in this thread.


----------



## Kenny

I never said it. From memory, neither did KME. He was rarely optomistic. Ste was the big talker. 

I don't fade away either. I'm here if we win, lose, or draw.


----------



## Kiz

i chose city cos i liked darius vassell.

sue me.


----------



## Kenny

come at me bro - i was in this thread before you two would've joined.


----------



## Kiz

this thread was only made at the beginning of the season kenny.


----------



## Goku

haha ownt.


----------



## Kenny

you know what I meant, prick.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao Kiz.

MMN is gone coz he broke the rules. Boo hoo. 8*D


----------



## Seb

Renegade™ said:


> Ste and KME were serial offenders of that on here, every season was the same.


i used to look at this thread sometimes before i was gone (07-09) and it was generally terrible - full of elitism, bias and petty insulting. there's some tools in here now but it's not nearly as bad.

Krull was a decent poster though.


----------



## Vader

I do miss the days when Liverpool were relevant in the title race. Made for lively banter. Chelsea and Arsenal fans are a bit quieter.


----------



## Destiny

RatedR13 said:


> I do miss the days when Liverpool were relevant in the title race. Made for lively banter. Chelsea and Arsenal fans are a bit quieter.


Next season! :side:

I've been saying that for a while now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

This thread must have been brilliant for the 08/09 season. Rafas rant, losing 1-4 to Liverpool, 'Pool fans probably convinced they had the league won until MACHEDAAAAAAAAA! broke they're hearts.


----------



## Seb

RatedR13 said:


> I do miss the days when Liverpool were relevant in the title race.


they haven't been for 20 years


----------



## Vader

Well, enough for them to actually finish in the top 3. Back in the days when City's only hope of getting into Europe was through committing the least fouls.


----------



## Renegade™

Oh yes the 08/09 season when THE BEST TEAM DIDNT WIN THE LEAGUE :lmao.

Many more ridiculous statements were made about Fergie bribing refs to give decisions against Liverpool, stuff about the NEW LIVERPOOL DYNASTY starting and how once again, NEXT YEAR WILL BE OUR YEAR... YNWA.

These threads had such comedy. All thanks to Ste, KME and ManUtdFan tbh. The arguments were epic. Myself and Role Model too, got feud of the year in the end of season awards on here


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's nice that Fergie pays the refs out of his own pocket, class act. I wonder how much Howard, Marky & the rest of the boys get?
Been thinking, Atkinson must not have got his envelope last week. Surely a mix-up on our end, he was right to feel aggrieved and give those decisions.
I'm sure Fergie will give Marty an extra little sweetener next time around to clear it up.

Anyway, the word is that Nani will be out for 3 games.


----------



## Jordo




----------



## haribo

^ The lyric can stay as smooth criminal. Makes no difference tbh.



MrMondayNight said:


> You're just some Aussie who picked the best team from the other side of the world to support


You got something right at least. 8*D


----------



## united_07

The trophies Nani has won since joining united

Champions league : *2008*
Premier league: *2008, 2009*
Fifa club world cup : *2008*
league cup: *2009, 2010*
Community Shield* 2007, 2008, 2010*

Trophies carragher has won since nani has joined united

*FUCK ALL*


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ronnie Wallwork has more Premier League medals than Steven Gerrard & Jamie Carragher combined.

The more you know.


----------



## Seb

how many world cup appearances do george best and ryan giggs have?

you can't always judge players off what they've won or achieved. nani and carragher as players - about the same, both decent players, capable of very good performances on their day. man utd would have had no problem whatsoever winning all those trophies without nani.


----------



## Nige™

That's right about previous years but United wouldn't be top this year without Nani. His contribution has been vital in goals scored & made.


----------



## Rush

how many tears has Nani shed since joining United. surely enough to fill those cups eh?



Nige™ said:


> That's right about previous years but United wouldn't be top this year without Nani. His contribution has been vital in goals scored & made.


nothing from 2011 on that list :side:


----------



## Nige™

Rush said:


> nothing from 2011 on that list :side:


Yeah for now. Same goes for Liverpool for 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 & probably 2011 unless you win the Channel 5/ITV 4 trophy as I think it's affectionately known over here.

United will win something this season. I doubt it'll be the Champions League but they're favourites for the Premiership. The FA Cup could be tricky with Arsenal at the weekend and Man City still there. It's between those three.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Nige™ said:


> United will win something this season. I doubt it'll be the Champions League but they're favourites for the Premiership. The FA Cup could be tricky with Arsenal at the weekend and Man City still there. It's between those three.


This


----------



## The Monster

So FA Cup this Weekend what’s everyone’s predictions? Mine are

Birmingham 1-2 Bolton
Man City 3-1 Reading
Stoke 2-3 WHU
Man Utd 1-0 Arsenal 

I Feel after 2 loses on spin & dire performances v Liverpool on Sunday we need to pick ourselves up again & get confidence back in side with a win, as said before beating the closest rival in league in FA Cup imo can be used as great catalyst for going well beyond that point, going be right kick in teeth for whomever loses Saturday evenings game. I don’t see either team putting out full strength sides but do see both putting out a good few 1s teamers a replay be bad for both teams as game be pushed to a PL weekend which mean April/May be even more congested with an extra League game, so think both teams wish to get this game wrapped up here & now.

No secret how we line up, be 4-3-3 I pretty sure on midfield & back 4 & GK but not front 3 so give it a go anyway.

VDS
O’shea Smalling/Vidic Evra
Gibson/Carrick/Fletch
Park Berbatov Rooney

Subs: Kuz Rio Scholes Giggs Fabio Hernandez & Valencia

May even see the Da Silva twins as front 3 or least 1 of them on the wing here as have such big game Tues night & Nani out, Giggs imo can’t play full 90 & in game like this need pace, energy & work rate non stop all match. Rio & Evans are back for us so again may be included here but Smalling deserves to stay in CB & Sure Vida will slot right back into the side without problem to partner him as have good understanding there, so need to break that up just yet & again Carrick play at CDM/CM as defense side to game is much needed as will Fletch to add energy to get around pitch, I thought Scholes may play a part but could see Giggs in CM/CAM role. Park ready has fitness test last week so wouldn’t of done so if wasn’t ready for a return & fit lad my nature, may push it hoping for 90 mins from him but cant see why cant give us at least 60-65Mins & almost certain Valencia will be on bench & take part in this game at some point no way will he start his been back fit for 3 weeks actually just getting match & game fitness into him was all needed, He came from a in door training game on Monday & was fine & people saying looks ready to go & would of played today v Blackpool in reserve fixture but pitch was badly cut up & not worth risk, so didn’t play at all. Toni like Park is a machine fitness wise & if SAF, Staff & he himself feels ready then I do to took him all of 2 months to find his feet when first came here, maybe to much to ask if can do something in last 2 months of this season but as said if his ready & feel he can get give us a boast in last 2 months of season then im all for it, cant wait to see him in action on the RW again.

Performance not key here, just winning is, ugly win is fine by me, need get confidence back into side just as Arsenal do so be tough game but I also fancy our chances v anyone when play at OT, just like before, were let Arsenal have ball & hope to counter with pace if can or take a chance when given to us & just sit deep & let Arsenal get to our box & then run into our wall of defense & midfield, have use ball cleverly when do see it & see game won in the 90 mins, don’t need a replay here.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

> So FA Cup this Weekend what’s everyone’s predictions?


Birmingham 2-1 Bolton
Man City 2-o Reading
Stoke 1-1 WHU
Man Utd 2-1 Arsenal (hopefully)


----------



## Vader

1-0 Birmingham
4-0 Man City
1-0 West Ham
2-1 Man Utd


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fabregas is out, so thats helpful.


----------



## STALKER

Birmingham 0-1 Bolton
Man City 3-0 Reading
Stoke 3-1 West Ham
Man Utd 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

demba ba's going to haunt stoke.


----------



## Tomkin

Jorge Suarez said:


> demba ba's going to haunt stoke.


8*D 8*D 8*D

No he isn't.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Birmingham 1-1 Bolton
Man City 3-0 Reading
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-1 Arsenal

If we draw with Bolton, the good news will be that I'll probably go to the away tie, bad news being that our schedule becomes even tighter, if we were mid table it wouldn't matter so much.


----------



## Nige™

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> If we draw with Bolton, the good news will be that I'll probably go to the away tie, bad news being that our schedule becomes even tighter, if we were mid table it wouldn't matter so much.


You guys aren't going down. No way. I reckon there's more chance of a double cup final if you can beat Bolton and avoid Man U/Arsenal & City in the semi finals draw. All hypothetical of course!

I think we're doomed now. We've got to beat Blackpool at Ewood next Saturday. If we don't, we can forget about getting 40 points. Our other home games are against Birmingham, Bolton, Man City & Man Utd. Away we've got Arsenal, Everton, West Ham & Wolves. Of those games, we might be able to get a win out of the home games against the three B's, but Birmingham & Bolton will be very tough. We're fucked! I just hope we can keep some of our best players like Jones, Hoillet, Olsson, Dunn & Kalinic when if we go down.


----------



## steamed hams

Birmingham 1-0 Bolton
Man City 2-0 Reading
Stoke 1-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-1 Arsenal


----------



## Destiny

Birmingham 1-1 Bolton
Man City 3-0 Reading
Stoke 1-2 West Ham
Man Utd 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## Foreshadowed

Birmingham 1-1 Bolton
Man City 3-0 Reading
Stoke 1-2 WHU
Man Utd 2-1 Arsenal


----------



## Magsimus

Birmingham 0-1 Bolton
Man City 1-1 Reading
Stoke 1-2 West Ham
Man Utd 1-1 Arsenal

Not a fan of FA Cup weekends at all.


----------



## steamed hams

Szczesny is out of the Man Utd game due to injury.


----------



## united_07

Birmingham 2-1 Bolton
Man City 4-1 Reading
Stoke 2-0 west ham
United 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Silent Alarm

Szczesny, Fabianski & Mannone are all out for a while.
That leaves Almunia and a youth team GK.
Hopefully we see Almunia of last season and not Almunia vs Barcelona for the rest of the season.


----------



## Medo

*Birmingham 2-1 Bolton
Man City 3-1 Reading
Stoke 1-0 WHU
Man Utd 2-1 Arsenal*


----------



## united_07

erm... apparently this is the united team set to face arsenal....7 defenders in the starting line up :argh:

VDS, Rafael, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Fabio, Brown, O'Shea, Gibson, Rooney, Hernandez.


so im guessing rafael and fabio will play on the wings, with brown at right back and o'shea in the centre of midfield


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Fuck sake, the one game involving Birmingham with a good few goals, and I miss it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Rafael, O'Shea, Gibson, Fabio in midfield?

Congrats on reaching the semis, Arsenal.

'Kinell.


----------



## CGS

7 Defenders? Fucking Hell Fergie....


----------



## KingKicks

united_07 said:


> erm... apparently this is the united team set to face arsenal....7 defenders in the starting line up :argh:
> 
> VDS, Rafael, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Fabio, Brown, O'Shea, Gibson, Rooney, Hernandez.
> 
> 
> so im guessing rafael and fabio will play on the wings, with brown at right back and o'shea in the centre of midfield


What the fuckadoodledoo is that.


----------



## Destiny

Damn! I played a draw for Birm v Bolton. =(

And lol x100 at ManU playing so many defenders. Should be interesting though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenals midfield will make Gibson & O'Shea look like schoolboys.

Ooooh, this is going to be painful .


----------



## Magsimus

united_07 said:


> erm... apparently this is the united team set to face arsenal....7 defenders in the starting line up :argh:
> 
> VDS, Rafael, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Fabio, Brown, O'Shea, Gibson, Rooney, Hernandez.
> 
> 
> so im guessing rafael and fabio will play on the wings, with brown at right back and o'shea in the centre of midfield


:shocked:

Arsenal have to be favorites now.


----------



## The Monster

Imagine it’s a 4-2-3-1/4-3-3. 

VDS
Brown Smalling Vidic Evra
O'Shea Gibson 
Rafael Rooney Fabio
Chicha

With Rooney playing in behind Chicha & dropping deep to make it a 3-man midfield when needs must, seeing Da Silva twins pushed up as wings is actually rather exciting, I even thought that might happen as outside chance few days back, O'Shea actually done well in CDM role in past & Fletch & Carrick are both injured & out of Marseille game which massive blow for us, we both be back next week for Bolton as well Ando.

The Tactics by SAF v Arsenal are the stand out thing in these games, forgot the players for a second, if SAF can get tactics right, we always have a good chance & games at OT & trusts all his players to do there jobs & do it well, Im excited, nervous & oddly fine all at same time, facing Arsenal always make adrenaline pumping, cant wait for it.

Also love that Toni is back for us, even if its on the bench, hope we see him at some point today or on Tuesday night.


----------



## CGS

Seems to be a 4-4-2 formation with Fabio and Rafael playing on the wings. 

Looking at arsenal's team compared to Man u's and I can't help but feel that Man U will get destroyed. But who knows.


----------



## Renegade™

Deary me Utd's line up worries me.


----------



## Medo

*Arsenal are destroying us so far.

And what a squad to strat the match for United !!!

fpalm*


----------



## CGS

:lmao. Even with 7 defenders Man U > Arsenal. Damn Fergie might have just got it right.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bella twins ain't got nothing on our Da Silva boys. 1-0, Fabio.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao. Amazing really. FABIO.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

two weeks of hell for arsenal..

cesc should turn heel and join barca this summer.


----------



## Medo

Silent Alarm said:


> *Bella twins* ain't got nothing on our Da Silva boys. 1-0, Fabio.


:lmao

*Good strike by Fabio but we will be lucky if we end this match winning.*


----------



## united_07

it would have been a great header if hernandez's attempt would have gone in, but good to see fabio getting another goal. Would be a great performance if united can hold onto this, with this team.


----------



## Medo

*Wow just wow VDS, amzing save there.

Good to see Valencia btw.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

VALENCIA returns!

Edit: 2-0 Rooooonay!


----------



## CGS

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Medo

*2-0 *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Dammit, Arsenal.

I know some Arsenal fans want an elimination tonight to focus on the league, but three cup eliminations in two weeks has got to be depressing. It could end up being another trophy less year for them.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

one jobber for another.. chamakh for denilson.


----------



## Razor King

Uh, what the heck is wrong with us? We're losing everything wherever we go.

Jesus, I think we will fuck the Premiership too now.


----------



## STALKER

Arsenalol


----------



## Medo

*Great game for Van Der Sar today*


----------



## Silent Alarm

Djourou could be badly hurt, been down for 5/6 minutes and is receiving oxygen.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Scholes trying to get both teams down to ten men out of a sense of fairness, and then putting in one of the best passes of the game. Guy's a pro :lmao

We were good value for that win, especially with the midfield that started the game. FA Cup semi-finalists, still in the CL, top of the Premier League, not bad for a team that everyone's writing off as being poor this year.

Hernandez is very quickly becoming one of my favourite players, incidentally.


----------



## Medo

*I hope he is ok.*


----------



## united_07

Brilliant performance from united, hernandez was so unlucky not to get himself a goal, he was great today. An eventful cameo from scholes, hit 3 magnificent balls over the top, which should have resulted in goals, and then nearly gets himself sent off.


----------



## Medo

*Great win for United today, Nice to see Valencia come back after that terrible injury he had that kept him out for long time and such a good game for Rooney but VDS is the man of the match indeed.

We are in the semi final which is great thing, now let's focu on Marsellia game this weekend.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenals midfield will make Gibson & O'Shea look like schoolboys.
> 
> Ooooh, this is going to be painful .


Trust Fergie, you gimp :side:.

That was a fantastic performance, all round.
VDS, some brilliant saves.
Smalling & Vidic, great stuff. Especially Smalling.
O'Shea & Gibson > Xavi & Iniesta *
Twins, really good.
Rooney, worked really fucking hard and took his goal well.
Hernandez, header led to the goal and could've had a couple.
Valencia, doesn't look he has lost any pace.

Thats has to be a blow for Arsenal. They were competing on 4 fronts two weeks ago.
Surprised they didn't punish that midfield tonight.

*Slight exaggeration :side:.


----------



## CC91

I have a miserable life supporting Arsenal, Derby County & Christian (WWE)


----------



## Tomkin

Now for the real game 

Cannot waitttt for tomorrow, although with a bad string of results we aren't exactly high on confidence. 

Also it's a shame but the inevitable hooliganism will take place tomorrow, there was trouble after last weeks game, and now from what I've heard from down south and up here, it will be like the 80's in some parts of Stoke-on-Trent. 
Hopefully the retards wont affect a class day that tomorrow will be! 

Although I hate you all... Man united were awesome tonight with a much weakened side. Funny I was saying during the game I want united to win as I fancy our chances more against them than Arsenal if we do make it to Wembley


----------



## Mikey Damage

no doubt in my mind, in the next matches vs Brom, Blackburn, and Blackpool ... they'll get 4 points. If that.

This club ... mentally brokt.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

then it's the manager's responsibility to motivate them up. and i really doubt if arsene's the right man for it. he's past his sell by date.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Nah, Wenger isn't past it. He just needs to accept that he has to spend some money on a centre back and some steel in midfield.
Lets hope he doesn't though 8*D.


----------



## Seb

lmao @ wenger being past his sell by date

it's a miracle you've been competitive for so long given the amount wenger has spent in comparison to man united and chelsea (and liverpool, look where they are), let alone being consistently the most entertaining team in the league for the last decade. some fans are so fickle.


----------



## CGS

Psh who knows maybe next year Arsenal will swap places with Liverpool league wise :side:


----------



## Seb

as far as i'm aware arsene wenger is the only manager in football who walks past a statue of himself on his way to work every day, and deservedly so.


----------



## eddiefan

Great result for us and SAF's decisions pay off nicely. Now need to take care of Marseille on Tuesday. Don't count out Arsenal tho. The league is still there for them to win and fewer fixtures will give them the edge. Except for Carling final, they have not had luck on their side for the draws. Wenger will get them to bounce back.

Was great to see Valencia back. Now we need Rio and Park to be fit again and we can start a winning run.


----------



## united_07

yeah cos wenger has had so much so success at the emirates in recent years


----------



## Seb

he's had plenty of success to justify his position as manager and as a legend of the club, and you're a clown if you think otherwise.


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> he's had plenty of success to justify his position as manager and as a legend of the club, and you're a clown if you think otherwise.


:lmao just joking, but in the past few 5 years or so it has always been the same excuse, that the team is too young. They need a consistant striker upfront to get them 20 goals or so a season, chamakh and bendtner are nowhere near good enough, as i cant see them ever being, van persie is too injury prone


----------



## Seb

he's been too stubborn in not buying a more experienced defence and not replacing flamini. bendtner and chamkah aren't good enough, but at the same time he hasn't had 70 million plus to throw at his strikeforce like chelsea and united have done.


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> he's been too stubborn in not buying a more experienced defence and not replacing flamini. bendtner and chamkah aren't good enough, but at the same time he hasn't had 70 million plus to throw at his strikeforce like chelsea and united have done.


he has had no trouble paying £15m for players like arshavin, and other high amounts for rosicky, vermalen, nasri, hleb. Im sure they could afford around £20-30m for a striker, what with their stable financial situation.


----------



## Seb

look at what the other teams in the top 4 have spent though, even if arsenal spent 20 million on a striker:

man utd - berbatov (30m), rooney (30m), hernandez (7.5m), bebe (7.5m) - so that's 75 million

chelsea - torres (50m), drogba (25m), anelka (15m), kalou (9m) - around 99 million

man city - tevez (25m), balotelli (24m), dzeko (27m), santa cruz (18m), jo (6m) - over 100 million


----------



## Zen

Seb said:


> he's had plenty of success to justify his position as manager and as a legend of the club, and you're a clown if you think otherwise.


Definately a key role in Arsenal FC success


----------



## united_07

credit to olly at redcafe for the gif

what a magnificent pass from scholes, even at 36 scholes is still the best passer of a ball in the premier league, true class, pity he is banned for the next 2 matches though


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Djourou out for the rest of the season. Sucks balls for Arsenal. I don't know when Thomas Vermaelen is back either. So it looks like a Koscielny and Squillaci partnership till then.


----------



## Overrated

lol? cesc is a much better passer than scholes. scholes should of been sent off as well the dirty twat.

todays display was depressing to watch as usual we dominate possesion and dont do enough with it. need to buy some big match players in the summer. im still confident that we can win the league though.

verm is still out wont be back for a few weeks i think. i can see wenger possibly starting miquel as he thinks highly of him.


----------



## united_07

Overrated said:


> lol? *cesc is a much better passer than scholes*. scholes should of been sent off as well the dirty twat.


:lmao Scholes has a greater range of passing compared to fabregas

heres what xavi said about scholes


Xavi on Scholes said:


> "In the last 15 to 20 years the best central midfielder that I have seen — the most complete — is Scholes. I have spoken with Xabi Alonso about this many times. Scholes is a spectacular player who has everything, He can play the final pass, he can score, he is strong, he never gets knocked off the ball and he doesn’t give possession away. If he had been Spanish then maybe he would have been valued more."


Zidane on scholes


> "My toughest opponent? Scholes of Manchester. He is the complete midfielder. Scholes is undoubtedly the greatest midfielder of his generation."
> 
> There is no doubt for me that Paul Scholes is still in a class of his own. He’s almost untouchable in what he does. I never tire of watching him play. You rarely come across the complete footballer, but Scholes is as close to it as you can get. One of my regrets is that the opportunity to play alongside him never presented itself during my career."


even former team mate of fabregas, thiery henry has this to say on scholes


> "Without any doubt the best player in the Premiership has to be Scholes. He knows how to do everything, and he is one who directs the way his team plays. On top of that, he has indestructible mental strength and he is a genuine competitor."


----------



## Seb

xabi alonso was a better passer, but he's gone now obviously. if we're talking long ball passing, i'd put gerrard above scholes.

though scholes is the closes thing to a xavi the premier league has had.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Scholes is sex. How England never managed to get the best out of him is a bit of a mystery.
Also, Gerrard is better at long passes than Scholes? Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Renegade™

^ Gerrard and Lampard got all the love and Scholes got shafted out to LM. Pathetic really, considering in his prime he was every bit as good if not better than both of them. 

Great result for us with such a clusterfuck of a line up.


----------



## Omega Creed

Great to see us Finally get a win today! last week was really rough. I'm in the process of downloading the game at the moment, but i cant wait to see it.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Seb said:


> he's had plenty of success to justify his position as manager and as a legend of the club, and you're a clown if you think otherwise.


if anything, he's living on his reputation.

his stubbornness in last 5 years has been shocking. he's too proud to admit his mistakes. can you see him coming out to press and say gibbs has been a failure and letting club stalwarts go was a mistake? 

Jose was right. The 'kids' are not kids anymore. They'd find some way to bottle it miserably when they need the result most.

they still have chance to redeem themselves in the league.. keeping my hopes up on that.


----------



## Kenny

I'm not. 

I somewhat accepted the nightmare in which United winning their 19th league title and overtaking us. 

Maybe that's what we need, some inspiration, something to chase, along with some more quality players.


----------



## Razor King

Arsenal won't fuck the Premiership now. We only have the Premiership, while ManU has the Premiership, Champions League, and the FA Cup to worry about. Arsenal need to get back up and stand tall because THIS really is our chance.

Yes, we do need a strong central defender as well as a consistent striker to support Van Persie though. For as good as RVP is, he's too injury-prone. Chamakh and Bendtner are no good.


----------



## Berbarito

Anyone saying Steven Gerrard is a better passer of the balls than Scholes should be shot.

Fabregas better passer than Scholes? LMFAO!!!

If United can reinforce that midfield then they can dominate the PL again.

Smalling, the Da Silva's and Hernandez are all amazing prospects. Rooney was great today too, good to see him getting his form back and MY FCUKING BOY Valencia! Like he was never away! Damn, times are GOOD!

Bring on the fucking treble!


----------



## Vader

There's not many in the game who can pass better than Scholes. There's certainly no-one in the Prem and I doubt they're anywhere near as accurate, let alone having the differing range that he has.

I think Arsenal fans will be more disappointed about this result than the Barcelona one because of the fact that looking at the two teams, I heavily favoured Arsenal at the start. I should have known better to complain as soon as I saw the line-up, it just seemed too negative and I couldn't imagine what battering we were going to get. Van der Sar was brilliant again and the defence did their job well. We beat the best team Arsenal had without Fabregas (I think) with a makeshift team - can't help but be impressed.


----------



## Berbarito




----------



## BkB Hulk

Scholes seems a little more popular this week than last week. :side:

I can't say I really care about the FA Cup now for obvious reasons, but I feel like this will do more harm than good for Arsenal. Sure, they only have one competition to focus on now, but do they really think they can win the league at this stage? Their confidence has to be shot in general right now.


----------



## CGS

Yeah all these loses and cup knockouts mixed with the amount of pressure to actually win something this year (more than previous years) must just be really demotivating for Arsenal. Can't see them winning the league at all. Another trophyless year. 

Wenger just needs to stop being stubborn and actually spend some money. You can't always rely on the young guns to do the job because as we see year on year they have a wonderful start but come February they begin to crumble and experience begins to take over youth.


----------



## united_07

the FA Youth cup game between United and Liverpool is on atm, either on MUTV, or liverpoolTV which is free but you have to suffer listening to liverpool commentary


----------



## Rush

1-0, yew :side:


----------



## Kenny

MORGAN, with a great pass from STERLING.


----------



## haribo

united_07 said:


> what a magnificent pass from scholes, even at 36 scholes is still the best passer of a ball in the premier league, true class, pity he is banned for the next 2 matches though


He is? 10 yellows for the season? What a prick. We're without Carrick, Fletcher, Anderson (and Hargreaves obv.) and so he decides to get suspended? :frustrate


----------



## Rush

BkB Hulk said:


> Scholes seems a little more popular this week than last week. :side:


i reckon eh? last week he was trash, this week he gets sweet sweet gobbies from all the united fans b/c he can string some passes together.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> i reckon eh? last week he was trash, this week he gets sweet sweet gobbies from all the united fans b/c he can string some passes together.


erm ive never said scholes was trash, he has always been my favourite player to watch, i even had his name on the back of a shirt when i was younger.

EDIT: terrible refereeing, first for harshly sending off the liverpool player, then sending off pogba for a second yellow for doing a ronaldo style penalty, where he dummies is then shoots 

2-2 now


----------



## Kenny

Man United score


----------



## united_07

Great volley from Morrison to make it 3-2, who looks a real prospect, wouldn't mind seeing him being put on the bench for the first team against teams like bolton and west ham, so he could have a run out if they are leading by a few goals


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ravel Morrison. Remember the name, bitches.


----------



## Kenny

2 more red cards :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

Both teams down to 9.


----------



## united_07

another 2 players sent off, tunniclife and coady, coady kicked out at tunniclife after the ball had gone then they had a bit of a confrontation


----------



## Kenny

my stream just changed to MUTV, bizarre


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool 2-3 Man United FT.
Well done, young fellas.

Liverpool breeding a generation of bottlers :side:.


----------



## Seb

just to stir the pot, gerrard is/was a better player than scholes. until his injuries in the last couple of years he was scoring 20 goals every season, usually tends to perform in the big games, and also is arguably the single most influential player in EPL history given the way he carried a pretty average liverpool team (post michael owen) to success and also has dragged them back from the brink by scoring late goals on so, so many occassions.

gerrard and scholes should've been in centre midfield for england unfortunately sven shoved scholes out on the left hence his retirement. instead we got lampard and gerrard who are the same player.


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> Liverpool 2-3 Man United FT.
> Well done, young fellas.
> 
> Liverpool breeding a generation of bottlers :side:.


2 red cards each, United breeding a generation of thugs


----------



## Silent Alarm

Thugs, that win 8*D.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao Gerrard was/is not a better player than Scholes. Scholes also used to score 15-20 goals a season before age restricted his box to box ability. Scholes is also a better passer of the ball. So what if Scholes didn't carry Man Utd, not his fault he's been surrounded by better quality. Sure, Gerrard carried a fairly average Liverpool side but that alone doesn't make him a better player than a man that's been labelled the "best of his generation", "the complete midfielder", "the best player in the Premier League" etc etc etc by world class players and managers like Zidane, Xavi, Henry, Davids, Nedved, Lippi amongst many others.

Don't get me wrong, Gerrard was a fantastic player and whilst he's definitely regressed in the past two seasons, he's still important to Pool and still a good player. I just don't see how he was ever better than Scholes.


----------



## Rush

see thats not good. thugs that win are just tools. you need thugs that lose so things balance out. its why Carragher owns 8*D

Rene has his United shirt and is proudly kissing the badge, representing Scholes hard out.


----------



## united_07

Cant wait to see Morrison break into the first team, scoring the winner and kissing the united badge in front of the kop


----------



## Silent Alarm

In Scholes corner: Xavi, Zidane & Henry
In Gerrards corner: Seb

:hmm: yeah...


----------



## Seb

Renegade™;9447075 said:


> :lmao Gerrard was/is not a better player than Scholes. Scholes also used to score 15-20 goals a season before age restricted his box to box ability. Scholes is also a better passer of the ball. So what if Scholes didn't carry Man Utd, not his fault he's been surrounded by better quality. Sure, Gerrard carried a fairly average Liverpool side but that alone doesn't make him a better player than a man that's been labelled the "best of his generation", "the complete midfielder", "the best player in the Premier League" etc etc etc by world class players and managers like Zidane, Xavi, Henry, Davids, Nedved, Lippi amongst many others.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Gerrard was a fantastic player and whilst he's definitely regressed in the past two seasons, he's still important to Pool and still a good player. I just don't see how he was ever better than Scholes.


paul scholes' goalscoring record is not even close to gerrards. he's only once scored 15+ goals in a season. he's not the best midfielder of his generation (saying he's as good as zidane is just silly) and he was never at any point the best player in the premier league, hence at no point winning player of the year.

you can list off all these past players opinions, i'm sure plenty agree with you and plenty would disagree the one who actually mattered though (sven) picked both gerrard and lampard over scholes, who then, like jamie carragher, spat his dummy out and retired b/c he was played out of position.

if we're talking best EPL central midfielders, i'd put gerrard second to vieira. of course, it's not scholes' fault he was playing with better players than gerrard, but no-one can deny how inspriational and influential a player gerrard has been for liverpool.


----------



## Renegade™

Rush said:


> see thats not good. thugs that win are just tools. you need thugs that lose so things balance out. its why Carragher owns 8*D
> 
> Rene has his United shirt and is proudly kissing the badge, representing Scholes hard out.


Hardly. Just in all honesty don't think Gerrard is or was any better than Scholes.

Edit: One. I never said Scholes was the best of his generation. That was a quote, I think Zidane said it. Or maybe it was Lippi. Always stuck in my head tho, such was the praise.



> Terry Venables : "He’s the best one- or two-touch passer in the country. He sees the game unlike any other player."
> 
> Edgar Davids : "Every one of us (midfielders) is just trying to become as good as him. Everyone can learn from Paul Scholes."
> 
> Edgar Davids : "I'm not the best, Paul Scholes is."
> 
> Cesc Fabregas : "He is the one whose level I aspire to. He is the best player in the Premier League."
> 
> Patrick Vieira : "The player in the Premiership I admire most? Easy - Scholes."
> 
> *Thierry Henry : "I can't understand why Scholes has never won the player of the year award. He should have won it long ago. Maybe it's because he doesn't seek the limelight like some of the other 'stars'."*
> 
> Zinedine Zidane : "My toughest opponent? Scholes of Manchester. He is the complete midfielder."
> 
> *Zinedine Zidane : "Scholes is undoubtedly the best midfielder of his generation."*
> 
> Sam Allardyce : "There is not a better midfield player in the world."
> 
> Gordon Strachan : "Paul Scholes has been the best England midfield player for 30-odd years.
> 
> Rio Ferdinand : "I can honestly say Paul is the best player in the England squad. For me he is the complete player."
> 
> Gary Neville : "Paul Scholes is the best player I've ever played with. There's talent in every part of his game."
> 
> George Best : "To be honest I think England have lost their best player. Certainly he's the most consistent and naturally gifted player we've had for a long, long time."


I could go on and on and post all the others. Scholes > Gerrard. Honestly I'll give Gerrard being a more influential player to you, but thats it. The tribe has spoken 8*D


----------



## Seb

united's midfield is crying out for an attack minded central midfielder like gerrard at the moment.


----------



## Von Doom

West Ham fan for a day. Same old Stoke, long throws needed to score.

Also, what a twat of a dive from Matthew Etherington.


----------



## Renegade™

Seb said:


> united's midfield is crying out for an attack minded central midfielder like gerrard at the moment.


Gerrard pre 09, definitely. Since then, no way.


----------



## Josh

huddlestone > scholes


----------



## united_07

Josh said:


> huddlestone > scholes


 o'shea > rest of the world


----------



## Seb

Renegade™ said:


> Gerrard pre 09, definitely. Since then, no way.


you didn't need one pre 09, you had ronaldo.


----------



## Josh

fuck you johnny marr was the best smith


----------



## Renegade™

Seb said:


> you didn't need one pre 09, you had ronaldo.


Yeah but you're saying NOW Utd need a midfielder like Gerrard, which we do, only if he's in the form Gerrard was usually in before the start of last season. Gerrard of this day and age is a shadow of the player he was and we definitely don't need him as he is right now. That's why I said a Gerrard pre 09 would be great.


----------



## Seb

i understand what you meant, but gerrard is still a good player, i think he'll start scoring consistently again next season when the club is more stable.


----------



## Renegade™

I doubt it, his best days are behind him, I've seen a fair few Pool matches this season and he's definitely not got the energy he used to have that allowed him to burst up and down the pitch and break into the box. He's getting older now and combine that with injuries, it's no surprise the last 18 months or so have been so poor. I doubt he'll get close to 20 goals a season again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Man City vs Man United
Bolton vs Stoke


----------



## Seb

bolton vs stoke? how depressing, i'm sure everybody wanted a manchester derby final.


----------



## Renegade™

Was expecting City in the Semi's, should be interesting, if they beat Reading that is. Would love to see Utd bury another chance for silverware for them.


----------



## united_07

great so there will be either stoke or bolton in the final 

edit: this might be bad news for liverpool, as it looks like a europa league entry is going to either bolton or stoke, and birmingham have already qualified by winning the carling cup so it means only 5th position gets into the europa league, and liverpool are currently 6 points behind a played a game more than spurs


----------



## Silent Alarm

I hope Liverpool do make it into the Europa League. It's a nuisance competition and can only hurt their league form.


----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> I hope Liverpool do make it into the Europa League. It's a nuisance competition and can only hurt their league form.


they have to win the competition to be in it next years it looks like, and would players be willing to stay there if they are not playing in europe, im sure Reina said something about wanting to play in europe every season.


----------



## CGS

Hmm. Not sure if no Europe next year is a good or bad thing for us. On one hand It would be nice to be involved in some sort of European competition but with less games to play it could mean we are able to focus on actually doing well in the league

:hmm:


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

it's just a jobber cup imo. wouldn't hurt if we don't qualify that for 1 season. 

league should be our priority next season, considering the emerging reports that king kenny has been offered the job in permanent basis.


----------



## united_07

Jorge Suarez said:


> *it's just a jobber cup imo*. wouldn't hurt if we don't qualify that for 1 season.
> 
> league should be our priority next season, considering the emerging reports that king kenny has been offered the job in permanent basis.



bet you werent saying it that season when liverpool did the mickey mouse treble


----------



## haribo

united_07 said:


>


"1 Champions League place"? :lmao


----------



## Tomkin

HuskyHarris said:


> West Ham fan for a day. Same old Stoke, long throws needed to score.
> 
> Also, what a twat of a dive from Matthew Etherington.


We've only scored off 3 throw ins this year, and 2 of them in the fa cup so not really a valid point mate...
Also we deserved the game today and everyone calling us thugs :lmao

LOL at most of the retards on this forum, I really cannot be arsed to post on here as non of you know anything about football!


----------



## Von Doom

tomkim4 said:


> We've only scored off 3 throw ins this year, and 2 of them in the fa cup so not really a valid point mate...
> Also we deserved the game today and everyone calling us thugs :lmao
> 
> LOL at most of the retards on this forum, I really cannot be arsed to post on here as non of you know anything about football!


I stand corrected on the throw ins bit, but you can't really say I don't know anything about football (EDIT: Or call me a retard for that matter. Really?) based on an opinion that your team bore the shit out of me


----------



## Destiny

Jorge Suarez said:


> it's just a jobber cup imo. wouldn't hurt if we don't qualify that for 1 season.
> 
> league should be our priority next season, considering the emerging reports that king kenny has been offered the job in permanent basis.


Obviously the champions league is the ultimate european cup competition, but its very disrespectful to call the Uefa (Europa) cup a jobber.

It would obviously be good to just be focusing on the EPL but why not give Europa a shot. It would be good to win the Europa to be honest.


----------



## Renegade™

Trophies are trophies at the end of the day and Liverpool these days should be taking whatever comes their way. Don't see why you'd not even want to be in the Europa League coz you're not going to be challenging, let alone winning the league for a few seasons.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I wouldn't really call Europa League a jobber competition either. You have some good teams there like some of the La Liga and Dutch teams competing in it. Europa League is on a jobber day though. Seriously fuck Thursdays, I never can catch Europa League because of colllege.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Renegade™ said:


> Trophies are trophies at the end of the day and Liverpool these days should be taking whatever comes their way. Don't see why you'd not even want to be in the Europa League coz you're not going to be challenging, let alone winning the league for a few seasons.



bookmarked.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Fox Sports said:


> The relationship between Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson and striker Wayne Rooney has deteriorated again, with media reports suggesting the 25-year-old could be on his way out of Old Trafford.
> 
> Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.
> 
> End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.
> 
> The England striker almost left the club in October last year only to have a last-minute change of heart and sign a lucrative long-term contract.
> 
> But the new deal has done nothing to ease the strain on Rooney's relationship with Ferguson, with News of the World quoting a United insider as saying the situation has reached breaking point.
> 
> "Rooney has been moaning about the squad again, but Sir Alex has told him he should look at himself first before criticising others," the insider told NOTW.
> 
> "Sir Alex is not pleased with the way Rooney has been playing."
> 
> The comments came after Rooney and Ferguson reportedly clashed following United's 3-1 loss to Liverpool last weekend.


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

"The insider told NOTW..."

NOTW Editor: What do we have for the weekend? Anything juicy?
Random hack: Nah boss, fairly quiet.
NOTW Editor: What? What are we going to run on the back page?
Random hack: .......Some shit about Rooney & Fergie maybe? We'll say there's a rift between 'em.
NOTW Editor: .........Thats some damn fine journalism, son.


----------



## Renegade™

Sounds about right SA. Doubt any of that actually happened.


----------



## Razor King

ManU and Man City... It's on! Can Man City rattle ManU this time? Whoever wins this, wins the Cup too. Come on, they aren't Arsenal!

By the way, Petit just said that "Arsenal is cursed." Is it?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao


BKB, even I know NOTW is full of shit


----------



## Renegade™

Jorge Suarez said:


> bookmarked.


Cool bro. Enjoy looking back on it year and after year and thinking "my God he was right" 8*D

In all honesty tho, I just can't see Liverpool winning the league for quite some time. We shall see.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I don't really care if it's true or not, but it's just hilarious seeing Rooney's future continue to be speculated about.


----------



## Kiz

i was expecting ROONEY HAS SEASON ENDING HERPES or something after being a deplorable human being and cheating on his wife again


----------



## Seb

it wasn't just in NOTW, that story was in every paper yesterday


----------



## united_07

Doubt its true, as on saturday when the arsenal players was down injured, they cut to Rooney and Ferguson having a bit of a laugh on the touchline, doubt they would do that if their relationship was so strained


----------



## Renegade™

Most likely just the tabloids trying to create some controversy as there is no actual one to report on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

''It's great to be back in training with the team! Thank you all for the support during my injury'' Nani's Twitter.

Unlucky Jamie 8*D.


----------



## Seb

arsenal in talks with lehmann :lmao


----------



## CGS

Seb said:


> arsenal in talks with lehmann :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

I know people are always saying he needs to get players with more experience but fuck. Even though it might just be short term but still.


----------



## united_07

:lmao


----------



## Berbarito

Seb said:


> united's midfield is crying out for an attack minded central midfielder like gerrard at the moment.


The only place crying out for someone like Steven Gerrard is prison.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Crazy Jens!?

yuck.


----------



## Seb

i don't know what's more worrying, the fact they're luring a 41 year old former player out of retirement, or that this actually isn't that bad of a decision based on their current goalkeeping options.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Poor Shea Given.

Just sitting there. All bored and shit.


----------



## Overrated

Lehmann is brilliant signing. hes stubborn, a leader and commands respect from the players just what we need at a time like this.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Berbarito said:


> The only place crying out for someone like Steven Gerrard is prison.


Right, United is full of better people. Hey Wayne, how's the wife? Oh wait, you wouldn't know, you're probably out with a hooker. 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Its odd to see Arsenal grasping at a retired keeper, but then again he is probably a better choice than what they have atm (like Seb said).


----------



## Seb

along with THAT maxi rodriguez goal, lehmann's mental raping of cambiasso in the penalty shoot out was my favourite moment of the 2006 world cup


----------



## Snowman

Mikey Damage said:


> Poor Shea Given.
> 
> Just sitting there. All bored and shit.


He's injured for another 2 months I believe. 

Regarding Lehmann, what other options do Arsenal have with 3 goalkeepers being injured and the transfer window being closed. It's not like he will play unless Almunia gets injured/sent off.


----------



## Jepo

SN0WMAN said:


> He's injured for another 2 months I believe.
> 
> Regarding Lehmann, what other options do Arsenal have with 3 goalkeepers being injured and the transfer window being closed. It's not like he will play unless Almunia gets injured/sent off.


or they realise Almunia is an absolute clown.


----------



## Silent Alarm

They have to bring someone in, 3 keepers are out for the season.
Anyway, it's only till the end of the season.


----------



## Magsimus

It's a damn shame where Shay Given's career has ended up, such a great keeper.


----------



## Nige™

Magsimus said:


> It's a damn shame where Shay Given's career has ended up, such a great keeper.


This. It's a shame. Making the move to a club like Man City was always going to be risky.

The whole Rooney story isn't that far fetched. I remember some United fans on here were screaming "bollocks" when the stories about him putting in a transfer request were published, and look what happened. It could all be speculation, no doubt, but don't be naive enough to expect that all between Fergie & Rooney is well after what Rooney said about the club and how he acted.


----------



## Seb

terry getting the england captaincy for the next game against wales was also all over the sunday papers (as ferdinand is injured), now it looks like terry might be getting the job back full time :no:


----------



## BkB Hulk

:lmao @ Terry getting the captaincy back. A leader who truly cares about his teammates.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

BIG MAN. Ashley Cole to get the captains armband after Terry.

In all honesty give the armband to Lampard.


----------



## Silent Alarm

An article in The Guardian (The Sun carrying it too) saying Nani might fancy a move to Serie A.
Daniel Taylor trolling United fans yet again. Insufferable little scrotum-faced cunt.


----------



## Razor King

Did Nani say that he's at the level of Ronaldo?


----------



## BkB Hulk

That's at least one level under Balotelli. He's second best in the world behind Messi.


----------



## Omega Creed

Razor King said:


> Did Nani say that he's at the level of Ronaldo?


I think he was trying to say he's the best that he or anyone could do filling the void that was left after Ronaldo left.


----------



## Razor King

Ronaldo leaving was a bad decision by Ronaldo and hurt him more than ManU.

But happiness above all!


----------



## Omega Creed

Razor King said:


> *Ronaldo leaving was a bad decision by Ronaldo and hurt him more than ManU.*But happiness above all!


indeed it was. Ronaldo could have been compeating for best player player in football every year had he stayed at ManU. He the seasons he was having each year leading up until he left, added to that winning trophies. It would make it even harder to compare Messi and Ronaldo. But at Real he isnt winning/winning Trophies while Messi is with Barcelona. Now all Ronaldo has is season records that he can beat until they can win at least one trophy in Madrid.


----------



## Kiz

i'd say ronaldo would be quite happy with real.

living in spain, getting a massive paycheck/bonuses.


----------



## Razor King

I don't know whether paycheck comprises of happiness, but it's all perception, I believe.


----------



## Rush

you're clearly a liar if you don't think getting that much money wouldn't make you happy.


----------



## Razor King

Rush said:


> you're clearly a liar if you don't think getting that much money wouldn't make you happy.


Who? Me? Money doesn't equate to happiness; after crossing a certain level...


----------



## Kiz

you're not earning ronaldo's paycheck.

making it sound like he's moved from united to bloody wolves. real are still one of the biggest teams in the world (obviously). if he was unhappy he would leave real. simple.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao at the United fans trying to make out like Ronaldo lost out more than them.


----------



## Razor King

Kiz said:


> you're not earning ronaldo's paycheck.
> 
> making it sound like he's moved from united to bloody wolves. real are still one of the biggest teams in the world (obviously). if he was unhappy he would leave real. simple.


Awww. That's what I said in first post itself on this topic, "Happiness above all." Simple, right? 




King Kenny said:


> :lmao at the United fans trying to make out like Ronaldo lost out more than them.


Who's the United fan here?


----------



## BkB Hulk

I would think that Ronaldo would be much more happy simply because he's living in Spain, which is obviously closer to home. The extra money he's getting is a nice bonus.


----------



## Rush

Razor King said:


> Who? Me? Money doesn't equate to happiness; after crossing a certain level...


you may not be as satisfied on a spiritual or romantic level but its asinine to claim that it doesn't make you happy.


----------



## Razor King

Rush said:


> you may not be as satisfied on a spiritual or romantic level but its asinine to claim that it doesn't make you happy.


For somebody who doesn't earn that much or own that much, he or she would go insane, if they found it. But for somebody who's been seeing that shit since he turned 18, it wouldn't be a big deal. I believe a lot of players would be "happier" winning cups, trophies, and getting the recognition over their alluring paychecks. It's a big part of the puzzle, but it's not the entire puzzle.

And, no, it's not asinine to claim that money doesn't make one happy because as you have pointed it yourself, spiritual, romantic, and other forms of "bliss" outweigh financial happiness. I've seen it.


----------



## Seb

ronaldo moved because madrid are his boyhood club. real madrid are the biggest club in the world, so who can blame him?


----------



## Goku

Pro: gets to play alongside Mesut Ozil.


----------



## Omega Creed

Seb said:


> ronaldo moved because madrid are his boyhood club. real madrid are the biggest club in the world, so who can blame him?


This is very true, who would turn down a chance to play for Real..yes being close to home, making the extra money/bonus's is great, but you play every season to win trophies (and yes i am a ManU fan, but i also like Real as well, Ronaldo is doing great at Real, still one of the top players in the world, i jsut wanna see him win more trophies and hoping he brings some to Real)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I probably would wanna play in La Liga and with Madrid over Man United as well.


----------



## Vader

Depends on who you support. To me it does anyway, as I'm a United fan FROM MANCHESTER and have been all my life. I'd play first team football for United for nothing (and live off sponsorships or whatever) than for any other team on the planet for whatever money. Ronaldo was a Madrid fan as a kid and presumably that continued and nothing was going to change that. He obviously wanted to play for his boyhood team, the fact he is on a shitload of money can only be classed as a bonus as I'm sure United would have broken the bank to keep him if money was that important to him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fergie has been given a touchline ban for 5 games and has been fined £30000.
Ugh, I feel like shitting in an envelope and sending it to the FA and Martin Atkinson.
Not really but they are cunts of the highest order.


----------



## united_07

well its a 3 match ban, but then 2 matches were suspended from an earlier charge, so they have been added on

interesting fact on twitter today
"Manchester United sells more jerseys annually than all NFL teams combined"-Phil Clement, Aon


----------



## Seb

united_07 said:


> well its a 3 match ban, but then 2 matches were suspended from an earlier charge, so they have been added on
> 
> interesting fact on twitter today
> "Manchester United sells more jerseys annually than all NFL teams combined"-Phil Clement, Aon


It's not really surprising, on a global scale, Man United are easily a bigger brand than NFL itself, and in football terms are probably second only to Real Madrid.


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> It's not really surprising, on a global scale, Man United are easily a bigger brand than NFL itself, and in football terms are probably second only to Real Madrid.


yeah i know its not surprising just thought it was interesting, only people from america are really interested in the NFL (yes there might be some fans outside of the US, but a very small percentage)


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

This touchline ban must be very confusing for people who are sure United own the FA.

Expected result but still crazy to me. Not going to bother arguing the toss about it, I'm sure other people will disagree. Hopefully this'll spur the team on.

Fingers crossed from now on Fergie just trots out the standard Rafa 'I cannot talk about the referee' line with a smile on his face, maybe clean his glasses like Wenger, seeing as those are fine. Failing that, just jack in post-match interviews completely.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

> *Chelsea agree deal for Piazon*
> 
> Chelsea have agreed a deal to sign Sao Paulo starlet Lucas Piazon when he turns 18, in a move that will see him join the Premier League champions in January 2012.
> 
> Piazon, dubbed by some in his homeland as the new Kaka, is currently playing for Brazil in the South American Under-17 Championship and the deal is reportedly worth £5.3 million.
> 
> The player was also courted by Juve, who appeared to have won the race for the teenager two months ago after he spent a week training with the Italian giants. That sparked erroneous reports he would join them in January next year. Instead, he is set to move to Stamford Bridge in line with FIFA laws after Sao Paulo agreed to sell him.
> 
> Sao Paulo vice-president Carlos Augusto de Barros e Silva confirmed the deal was in place, and was done so they could pay for the signing of Luis Fabiano.
> 
> "It is a big deal for the club," he confirmed. "The value of it is almost the same as that of Luis Fabiano. He nearly joined Juventus earlier this year, but now everything has been resolved."
> 
> Piazon has never played a senior game for Sao Paulo and will sign the deal when he returns from Ecuador next month.


Potential to be the next Kaka? Hmm, good for Chelsea getting youngsters though.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Fulham are getting a Michael Jackson statue outside Craven Cottage? Nice one Al Fayed, that's not mental at all :lmao


----------



## CGS

^ :lmao


----------



## Rush

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> This touchline ban must be very confusing for people who are sure United own the FA.


touchline bans mean fuck all. He can still talk to his team before the game and at half time. doesn't make a huge difference.



Rockhead said:


> Potential to be the next Kaka? Hmm, good for Chelsea getting youngsters though.


develop your own youth players :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> touchline bans mean fuck all. He can still talk to his team before the game and at half time. doesn't make a huge difference.


Not really, though. Altering tactics, making substitutions, reorganising a side after an injury, etc are all parts of the game that can be integral to getting a result. Watch whenever there's a stoppage for play, and count how many times you see a player talking to the gaffer. Look how many times during a game you see a manager standing up and screaming at a player. Not having that figure, particularly one as influential as Ferguson, makes an enormous difference during the course of a game and I see us dropping points because of this.

I'm not 100% on the FA rules, but UEFA's touchline bans prevent managers from being in the dressing room throughout the game, I believe one hour before and after. Hence Mourinho's laundry hamper moment. Anyone want to clarify that?

Either way, it's obviously a major punishment.


----------



## Seb

Fergie only has himself to blame, seems like a deserved punishment.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11685_6817263,00.html

So, theoretically, Grant should get a 3 match touchline ban, too. 

Other unpunished examples:

'I wonder whether Mark Clattenburg would have blown if a Spurs player had done what Nani did at Old Trafford?' - Harry Redknapp, November 2010 

Tony Pulis the other week - 'If it was a Stoke City player playing at Old Trafford and he committed two fouls like that, what do you think would have happened? I didn’t have a word with the ref afterwards. I gave him a miss. Referees will make good decisions and bad ones. But when they make decisions actually affecting a game of football, it’s disappointing. We are very upset. We’ll take it on the chin, as this football club always does. But if the shoe was on the other foot, it might have been different.'

Martinez on Rooney's elbow: ""If one of my players had done that, I would think he was very lucky to stay on the pitch"

And Dave Whelan, not a manager but still, same incident: Wigan chairman Dave Whelan told the Daily Telegraph, "I cannot understand how the FA can say there will be no further action. Manchester United is a great club and Fergie is just simply the best manager, but it is the referees who seem to be afraid of applying the law to United and I don't know why. Man United get treated a little bit differently to the rest of the football clubs. I wish they would treat Wigan like that. I wish we could get away with certain things that Man United get away with. Mark Clattenburg is usually a very good referee. I could not believe that he (Rooney) was not sent off. Had it been one of our players, he would have walked."

Ryan Babel got fined one third of what Ferguson did, with no ban, for posting a picture of Howard Webb wearing a United shirt. 

All examples of people from Premier League clubs this season directly accusing referees of showing bias. Ferguson was wrong to imply that the referee wasn't fair, that's true. He's being punished for it, fair enough, but it needs to be consistent.

This is the quote Ferguson was punished for, by the way: "You want a fair referee, or a strong referee anyway - and we didn't get that" .

No difference between those and the other quotes posted, IMO.


----------



## Nige™

He also said that when he saw the ref he feared the worst. I don't see a lot wrong in what the other managers have said in that it's a well known thing that the crowd & big teams either influence or get decisions. No manager stated they were worried before the game like Fergie did. They might have implied the decisions weren't fair. Fergie cut straight to it. That's the key difference.

Consistency is a major problem though but not just with this but refereeing in general. The pen we had given against us at Fulham was a foul but you rarely see pens given for them. I wish they would give them as we'd probably see less shirt pulling as a result if there was a clampdown.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Fuck, I was worried when I saw who was reffing, but not for reasons of bias. The ref was so poor in the same fixture last season, so naturally you'd be concerned when he's put in charge next time around. I guess Ferguson should have lied and said he had a brilliant game the previous season? Surely it doesn't matter if it's said before or after the game, once you've implied bias you should be subject to the same punishments.

It's a well known fact that ref's are influenced by crowds, certainly. It's still bias, though, and either referees need to be punished for it if it's THAT transparent, or managers need to be punished for mentioning it. Again, in Ferguson's case- the ref was a homer at the Bridge a year before, so why wouldn't you be concerned the same thing would happen again? It can't be a grey area, you can either comment on referees in that way or not. Otherwise there'll always be controversy over the punishments.

I hate that too, the line 'anywhere else on the pitch and it's a free kick' on commentary makes my blood boil. It's literally an incorrect decision to then not award a penalty, but it's always accepted. Bizarre.


----------



## Nige™

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Fuck, I was worried when I saw who was reffing, but not for reasons of bias. The ref was so poor in the same fixture last season, so naturally you'd be concerned when he's put in charge next time around. I guess Ferguson should have lied and said he had a brilliant game the previous season? *Surely it doesn't matter if it's said before or after the game, once you've implied bias you should be subject to the same punishments.*
> 
> It's a well known fact that ref's are influenced by crowds, certainly. It's still bias, though, and either referees need to be punished for it if it's THAT transparent, or managers need to be punished for mentioning it. Again, in Ferguson's case- the ref was a homer at the Bridge a year before, so why wouldn't you be concerned the same thing would happen again? It can't be a grey area, you can either comment on referees in that way or not. Otherwise there'll always be controversy over the punishments.
> 
> I hate that too, the line 'anywhere else on the pitch and it's a free kick' on commentary makes my blood boil. It's literally an incorrect decision to then not award a penalty, but it's always accepted. Bizarre.


He didn't say it before the game, he said that when he saw who was reffing he was worried. He said that after the game. He was directly questioning the fairness before the game had started (in his head), and then came out and said it an interview after. That's where the difference lies. Based on the ref and what happened the year before, it's understandable. It doesn't mean you can come out and say it.

Grant's been charged anyway, which is a joke. The ref was clearly at fault and it was there for all to see what he was doing. If only we had more refs or just good ones so this shit would stop.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

It's understandable, but it's against the rules to say. In the case of Grant, it's understandable but against the rules to say. So I don't get why one charge, and one is a fair cop? I may genuinely be missing the point, but whether you've decided on bias before the game, or during the course of it, the end result of the comments is the same, and just as unlawful in the eyes of the FA.

Completely agree, though, the refereeing standard is low right now, and they're just not held accountable for mistakes that can cost a game. If the internal procedures are no good, why shouldn't the manager be allowed to voice his opinion. They're the ones that require them to talk to the press anyway, they may as well just provide a script.


----------



## BkB Hulk

united_07 said:


> yeah i know its not surprising just thought it was interesting, only people from america are really interested in the NFL (yes there might be some fans outside of the US, but a very small percentage)


And those people who are interested in NFL really shouldn't count. :side:

I can't say I disagree with the ban for Fergie, considering he should (and does) know that making statements like that is against the rules. I can understand why United fans would feel aggrieved due to inconsistencies though.


----------



## Magsimus

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Fulham are getting a Michael Jackson statue outside Craven Cottage? Nice one Al Fayed, that's not mental at all :lmao


Of all the club legends they could have given a statue to, Michael Jackson gets one for being a mate of Al Fayed?

That's just sad.


----------



## Tomkin

MONG.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao

SECOND BEST BEHIND MESSI.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

:lmao

Robbie Savage's comments were great.

_"So last week, he came off because he had an allergic reaction to grass and this week, he's got bibitus"_.


----------



## Rush

:lmao 2nd best in the world right there


----------



## Medo

*:lmao

Such a great player.*


----------



## CyberWaste

*



Such a great player.

Click to expand...

*No, not really. Horribly overrated.


Robbie savage cant talk, hes a pretty thick cnut himself.


----------



## CGS

2nd best Player in the World after Messi proving his worth right there :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

One for United fans, Owen Hargreaves has trained all week without breaking down, i'm not getting ahead of myself :side:, but it would be great to see him play again fingers crossed .

Even some of the united haters and neutrals would be pleased to see him play again. 

Personally i think he's pretty much done, but can only hope.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fucking shame how injuries have destroyed his career.
He was quality for us in his first season but I can't see him being offered a new contract in the summer unless he's willing to take a big pay drop and go on a rolling contract.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I hope Hargreaves makes it back without suffering another injury, as unlikely as it is. It's a shame to see a career ruined like this. It must be incredibly frustrating for him.


----------



## Foreshadowed

I hope Hargreaves can make a return to the United team. Such a quality player who has had a rough few years with the injuries he has sustained. It would be fantastic to see him return, do well for the remainder of the season and then renew his contract. However, that sounds like wishful thinking right now.


----------



## Liam Miller

Our defense is hacked to bits, every fucking year same fucking story :sad::cussin:


----------



## Medo

CyberWaste said:


> No, not really. Horribly overrated.
> 
> 
> Robbie savage cant talk, hes a pretty thick cnut himself.


*It was a joke *



*So Vidic isn't play tomorrow, right ?*


----------



## Liam Miller

Medo said:


> *It was a joke *
> 
> 
> 
> *So Vidic isn't play tomorrow, right ?*


Expect Fabio, Brown, Smalling, Evra to be our back four, could get nervy if davies, sturridge and elmander all play well.

That been said they have wheater at centre back i expect hernandez if he starts to get at him and cause all sorts of problems


----------



## Medo

WWE_TNA said:


> Expect Fabio, Brown, Smalling, Evra to be our back four, could get nervy if davies, sturridge and elmander all play well.
> 
> That been said they have wheater at centre back i expect hernandez if he starts to get at him and cause all sorts of problems


*Yea with vidic absent this is more likey what will happen tomorrow, realy don't care that much about our perfromance as long we take the three points that's all good.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Wasn't really planning on waking up so early to watch Spurs/West Ham. Hopefully a good game.


----------



## united_07

United team to face Bolton



> XI: VDS; Brown, Smalling, Evans, Evra; Valencia, Carrick, Giggs, Nani; Rooney, Hernandez
> Subs Kuszczak, Owen, Berbatov, Park, Fabio, Gibson, Gill.


evans at centre back :argh:, id rather have fabio at right back and brown in the middle


----------



## steamed hams

Hory sheet Gomez, great save


----------



## Silent Alarm

I think we could slip up today.
Our defence down to the bare bones + that lump of shit Kevin Davies don't fill me with confidence.
Hopefully Chicha can keep his good form going and sneak it for us.

Prediction: 1-1

Just seen that Evans is starting.
New prediction: Man United 1-5 Bolton.


----------



## [email protected]

Super save by Green !! World class.


----------



## CC91

Haha Defoe had a 100 Premier League Goals shirt on underneath


----------



## Destiny

Bad start for Arsenal .......


----------



## Nige™

Championship here we come.:mad

What a fucking joke we are. That penalty decision by Howard Webb is an absolute joke. You won't believe it when you see it. It's a farce. Great free kick from Adam to make it 2-0. At least that bet of us going down at 33/1 when Sam was sacked is looking good now.


----------



## Kiz

i was going to put bets on wolves and blackpool at 4.50 and 4.33. i couldnt remember the login details.

FUCK.


----------



## united_07

United looking very flat, picked up a bit towards the end of the half, but not quite there, need to up the pressure


----------



## Foreshadowed

If Arsenal drop points to West Brom and United get a draw, I'll be happy with that. Hopefully United can garner the 3 points though.


----------



## CGS

Damn @ the arsenal scoreline. They are pretty much giving the title to United.

:lmao for fuck sake Arsenal.


----------



## united_07

EVANS YOU FUCKIN IDIOT!!, didnt need to go in like that, now down to 10 men and having to play carrick at centre back

and now arsenal have got a goal back


----------



## Magsimus

Come on Arsenal, get the winner.

We're not deserving of being 3-0 down tbh.

I meant 4-0 obviously, for fuck sake fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

Thank you Dimi, scrappy win vs bolton is ok with me, hope holden is ok.

So much for Gunners having an easy run of games


----------



## DB

Arsenal are a joke, the title race is now over.


----------



## Medo

*Thank god we made it and Evans you fucking disgarce :no:

Arsenal draw is great for us *


----------



## Liam Miller

Would not be suprised if Chelsea finish 2nd the way it's going.

Evans is not that type of player but it was horrific


----------



## united_07

west brom you bottlers, 2-0 up at one point

well to be fair united were lucky to come away with 3 points, after evans got himself sent off


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hope Holden is okay. First De Jong, now Evans. Stop hating on America, Manchester.

Sucks for Arsenal too, but I guess this is an opening for Chelsea to move up. We have to beat City first though, which I don't really see happening.


----------



## Razor King

Wow @ Arsenal. Then again, NO!

The title is going to be settled at the Emirates Stadium when Arsenal and ManU go face to face.


----------



## Medo

*Yea we were so lucky to capture that win tbh, Tyler missed a huge chance for Bolton could change the game scoreline and what a great gift from Bolton's goalkeeper to Berba.*


----------



## Liam Miller

Medo said:


> *Yea we were so lucky to capture that win tbh, Tyler missed a huge chance for Bolton could change the game scoreline and what a great gift from Bolton's goalkeeper to Berba.*


I'd take those type on wins from now on till the end of the season especially away to likes of hammers and blackburn, aslong as we get some silverware.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Thank you Berba and thank you West Brom. The league is far from over, Arsenal still have a game in hand.
They win that and there is a 2 point gap.

Evans, you complete and utter spastic.


----------



## Liam Miller

Game in hand which is against Spurs, i can see spurs winning or getting a point atleast


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> Game in hand which is against Spurs, i can see spurs winning or getting a point atleast


Pretty much yeah. The title Is as good as man uniteds tbh. Wouldn't be surprised if City or Chelsea get 2nd


----------



## Medo

WWE_TNA said:


> I'd take those type on wins from now on till the end of the season especially away to likes of hammers and blackburn, aslong as we get some silverware.


*I hope so man*


----------



## The Monster

Holden has a deep gash & no break apparently which is good news hope his fine that be apart of USA squad next week, was impressed with him for Bolton today as well, Evans deserved to get a red card, thought he actually had a solid game actually but miss WHU game in 2 weeks time now though because of that but Vidic should be fit by then though.

It was an under par performance from us but at this time of the season you will take that performance if means you get scrappy 1-0 wins that gives us the league title. I did go bit nuts when Berba scored the winner in 88th min but how it goes just before hand Bolton had great chance think Petrov had free header either side of VDS its in but right down middle at VDS. After UCL games we never really are at our best always under perform but 1-0 win & the 3 points is all that matters well that combined with WBA & Arsenal drawing 2-2, were now 5 points in front of them though Arsenal have game in hand but that’s vs Spurs in mid April at WHL.

For once I’m so glad the International break has come along at this time as now have chance to rest players before PL returns in 2 weeks time & get players back fit after it as well & kick on I would hope afterwards.

Oh & G.Bale has just signed a new deal at Spurs keeping him at club till summer of 2015, with rumors of new wages around 65-70K a week.


----------



## Medo

WWE_TNA said:


> Game in hand which is against Spurs, i can see spurs winning or getting a point atleast


*I have the exact same feeling that they will lose more points against the Spurs.*


----------



## The Monster

Douglas Costa in Man Utd directors' box today. Still at Shakhtar Donetsk, but United have long standing interest" Tweet from MOgdenTelegraph. He can play LW, RW & CAM. He has creative spark, flair, pace, passing, free kick specialist, goal scorer, dribbling his Brazilian 20/21 years old his has really good season at Donetsk, Jaap Stam recently went to Donetsk to watch him earlier on this season for us I believe. 

Wouldn’t shock me if were wrapping up a deal for him atm for a move here in the summer atm, could be just a guest of course but who knows but I know he be around 20M & Gremio his old Brazilian side added a clause in his Donetsk contract that if/when he moves to new club they get more then I believe half the money from the deal & buyout clause is around the 20M mark.

Also Wes Brown got injured hence reason why subbed at HT & Vidic will defiantly be back for WHU game in 2 weeks, which is good news regarding Vidic, but as said above the international has come at perfect time for us


----------



## NostalgicDave

How Bolton have only got one point from Man United this season is unbeliveable, they got a scrappy 2-2 draw earlier in the season and the way they won today proves they are the luckiest bastards in football.

'Oh but you need luck to win the title' theres such a thing as riding your luck and i hope it runs out for the Munich scum.

And Aparantly Holden has broke his leg, thank god.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Take your Munich shite elsewhere, you bitter twat.


----------



## NostalgicDave

Silent Alarm said:


> Take your Munich shite elsewhere, idiot.


No shut your mouth and go and cry about it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I'll cry about being top of the league, being in the FA Cup semi final & the quarters of the Champions League. Yip, plenty to cry about.

Toddle off, boy .


----------



## united_07

NostalgicDave said:


> How Bolton have only got one point from Man United this season is unbeliveable, they got a scrappy 2-2 draw earlier in the season and the way they won today proves they are the luckiest bastards in football.
> 
> 'Oh but you need luck to win the title' theres such a thing as riding your luck and i hope it runs out for the Munich scum.
> 
> And Aparantly Holden has broke his leg, thank god.


fucking disgraceful saying stuff like that

you dont win 18 titles with luck, its because you keep on going and never giving in, perhaps it bolton learnt that they wouldn't be so shite


----------



## NostalgicDave

Silent Alarm said:


> I'll cry about being top of the league, being in the FA Cup semi final & the quarters of the Champions League. Yip, plenty to cry about.
> 
> Toddle off, boy .


Hahaha nice one, ill just have a wank over a burning plane, dead bodies and your post.

And ill be smiling about having proper fans, a club which isnt a joke and is over achieving.

Oh and a team with passion, although that doesnt mean much to 70,000 foriegners.

Oh and a Man United fan has been stabbed in the leg in a brawl in a car park near old trafford, aparantly hes alright but its a bit harsh none-the-less.


----------



## Silent Alarm

:lmao What a gobshite!
"I'll just have a wank over a burning plane"
Were your parents cousins by any chance? 'Kinell :lmao


----------



## JM

Give it a rest. All of you. A couple warnings have been issued, if it continues they will be bans. 

Not going to warn you again.


----------



## NostalgicDave

Silent Alarm said:


> :lmao What a gobshite!
> "I'll just have a wank over a burning plane"
> Were your parents cousins by any chance? 'Kinell :lmao


Thats Blackburn not bolton......

Were all supposed to be chavs, if your gunna insult people get it right.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hold me back, hold me back :side:.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Evans's tackle wasn't dirty ... but it was fucking reckless. You don't win 50/50 balls going over the top like that. That was horrible. The fucker. 



NostalgicDave said:


> And Aparantly Holden has broke his leg, thank god.


so you're happy that Holden broke his leg?


----------



## Vader

I thought it was a typo first time around, after reading his Munich comments, it is obvious that he is a very ignorant man who is best off nowhere near this thread. I'd imagine his conversations in public don't go very well either, besides his fellow ignorant friends and family that raised him in such a way.

In shorter terms, ignore him.


----------



## Tomkin

NostalgicDave said:


> Thats Blackburn not bolton......
> 
> Were all supposed to be chavs, if your gunna insult people get it right.



WEMBLEYYY WEMBLEYYY WE'RE THE FAMOUS STOKE CITY AND WE'RE GOING TO WEMBLEY  
Hope you enjoy your day out mate, hope you hate the result!!

Stokes biggest win in the premier league since promotion, Joey Barton got an insane amount of abuse by the fans (good hearted) which nearly sent him into rage . Wondering if Magsimus (whatever his name is) went to the game?

Arsenal have messed up all of their season in 2011, and the abuse stoke got of every Arsenal fan/player/staff I really have no sorry feeling towards them although its handed United the title :no:


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Didn't get a chance to get to the game, I find it much more nervey watch soccer saturday for some reason. When I'm watching I tend to just assume that we will score and luckily that happened today. Looking forward to Match of the Day now.


----------



## Magsimus

tomkim4 said:


> WEMBLEYYY WEMBLEYYY WE'RE THE FAMOUS STOKE CITY AND WE'RE GOING TO WEMBLEY
> Hope you enjoy your day out mate, hope you hate the result!!
> 
> Stokes biggest win in the premier league since promotion, Joey Barton got an insane amount of abuse by the fans (good hearted) which nearly sent him into rage . Wondering if Magsimus (whatever his name is) went to the game?
> 
> Arsenal have messed up all of their season in 2011, and the abuse stoke got of every Arsenal fan/player/staff I really have no sorry feeling towards them although its handed United the title :no:


Not today, can't afford away trips as a uni student. The season ticket's enough of a cash burden as it is.

We just get bullied out of games sometimes, same happened at Bolton and got beat there. Doesn't help that we basically play with 10 men whenever Lovenkrands is on.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Very bad weekend for us in the relegation battle, we lost, and every team gets at least a point. Tyler Reks gets more of a reaction than the Wigan fans give their players.

Also, Curtis Davies should never play for Birmingham again, we need Dann back and Jiranek match fit, ASAP.


----------



## Seb

NostalgicDave said:


> 'Oh but you need luck to win the title' theres such a thing as riding your luck and i hope it runs out for the Munich scum.
> 
> And Aparantly Holden has broke his leg, thank god.


what's wrong w/ you man


----------



## NostalgicDave

Mikey Damage said:


> Evans's tackle wasn't dirty ... but it was fucking reckless. You don't win 50/50 balls going over the top like that. That was horrible. The fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> so you're happy that Holden broke his leg?


fpalmfpalmfpalm No thats just a complete fail of an attempt at spelling on my part. Holden hasnt broke his leg, thankfully.


----------



## NostalgicDave

tomkim4 said:


> WEMBLEYYY WEMBLEYYY WE'RE THE FAMOUS STOKE CITY AND WE'RE GOING TO WEMBLEY
> Hope you enjoy your day out mate, hope you hate the result!!
> 
> Stokes biggest win in the premier league since promotion, Joey Barton got an insane amount of abuse by the fans (good hearted) which nearly sent him into rage . Wondering if Magsimus (whatever his name is) went to the game?
> 
> Arsenal have messed up all of their season in 2011, and the abuse stoke got of every Arsenal fan/player/staff I really have no sorry feeling towards them although its handed United the title :no:


Are you going to wembley ? Tickets are £40 in the lower stands so ill be going and hopefully i wont hate the result !

How much are tickets for you stoke fans ?


----------



## Liam Miller

At first Evans tackle did seem awful, but after seen it more it's just reckless both of them had feet off the floor, just evans had he's stoods shown


----------



## Von Doom

In defense of Nostalgic Dave (I know he corrected his mistake but), there's a lot of Everton players over the years I've wished had broken their leg, it'd be much better than what actually happened (Jagielka, Arteta with their torn ligaments). A broken leg is far less severe than Holden could have suffered i.e torn ligaments etc. which would have kept him out for at least 8 months.


----------



## Seb

john terry england captain again *facepalm*


----------



## Liam Miller

Seb said:


> john terry england captain again *facepalm*


No real suprise everything to do with england makes me facepalm nowadays


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

I feel sorry for Nige, everytime I watch Blackburn they get done over by a poor referee descision.


----------



## Seb

capello is an absolute muppet, this is even more ridiculous than his disgraceful treatment of beckham

the sooner redknapp takes over the better


----------



## Liam Miller

So was Rio stripped because of he's injuries and surely there is atleast 2 or 3 others that could of took the armband for now


----------



## Seb

no it's because terry's 'learned his lesson', so now rio has effectively been dumped and made way. obviously capello told this to a spanish journalist before telling rio.


----------



## Liam Miller

Seb said:


> no it's because terry's learned his lesson, so rio has made way. obviously capello told this to a spanish journalist before telling rio.



fpalm, amazing only in the England national team, shit like this could happen.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Should have gone to Lampard.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Gutted for Rio, should have given it to Rooney, not even joking, he is like the only main stay player that doesn't happen to get knocks before International Friendlies and recover for the next week. I would have prefered him giving it to Lampard or Gerrard as much as I hate those two I probably wouldn't describe them as 'cunts' which I would happily and repeatedly call Terry.


----------



## Magsimus

Shane Ferguson has unbelieveable tekkers.


----------



## Liam Miller

As much as it pains me to say Gerrard probably should have got it, If not then Lampard

Shame Scotty Parker ain't a regular top bloke and a true leader unlike that giant twat terry


----------



## reDREDD

WOOOO. John Terry! Couldnt have happened to a nicer bloke


----------



## Von Doom

Clint Dempsey, despite not playing for Everton, has always been one of my favourite players.

Anyway I was off for something to eat after the Everton Fulham game, saw a load of American 'soccer' players going to wait for Clint, so I thought I might as well wait and see if I can catch a glimpse of him, even better, I got a photo with him and shook his hand twice. Greatest day I've had in a long while!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Why give the England captaincy to Terry? Just give it to someone harmless who doesn't invite controversy like Barry or Lampard.
Big Man can still do all his shouting and roaring and dick waving without a piece of cloth around his arm.
The media over there are very strange. Last year John Terry was a disgrace to the armband, yadda yadda and this year the press are saying "CAPELLO YOU GIMP, WE NEED JT FOR CAPTAIN" (not strictly like that though :side


----------



## reDREDD

John Terry is great man. Finally England have a captain the little ones can look up to.

Now we just need to get the captaincy on Rooney and Ashley Cole next and we'll be in business


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Gutted for Rio, should have given it to Rooney, not even joking, he is like the only main stay player that doesn't happen to get knocks before International Friendlies and recover for the next week. I would have prefered him giving it to Lampard or Gerrard as much as I hate those two I probably wouldn't describe them as 'cunts' which I would happily and repeatedly call Terry.


Rooney is quite a cunt too, he's a dick with his personal life as well. I would give it to Lampard or Gerrard, but I think Gerrard is out for a month or so, so Lamps. 



HuskyHarris said:


> Clint Dempsey, despite not playing for Everton, has always been one of my favourite players.
> 
> Anyway I was off for something to eat after the Everton Fulham game, saw a load of American 'soccer' players going to wait for Clint, so I thought I might as well wait and see if I can catch a glimpse of him, even better, I got a photo with him and shook his hand twice. Greatest day I've had in a long while!


Lucky. Dempsey is one of my favorite players as well. Deuce has made a record of scoring 10 goals in an EPL season, no American has ever done that.

I seriously am considering kicking myself for not getting tickets to next week's U.S./Argentina game. Get to see all my favorite U.S. players, and Messi. That Taylor Swift concert I invested all my money in better be magical.


----------



## Magsimus

You're not actually Husky Harris? False advertising tbh :side:

Cool pic though.


----------



## Von Doom

Rockhead said:


> Lucky. Dempsey is one of my favorite players as well. Deuce has made a record of scoring 10 goals in an EPL season, no American has ever done that.
> 
> I seriously am considering kicking myself for not getting tickets to next week's U.S./Argentina game. Get to see all my favorite U.S. players, and Messi. That Taylor Swift concert I invested all my money in better be magical.


He is a very good player, and a great guy to boot, took a lot of time to make sure all of the fans who waited for him had an autograph and/or a photograph, great to see a player stay so humble.


----------



## Seb

Neither barry or lampard get into the team at the moment. barry was an embarrassment at the world cup.

I haven't seen any pro terry captaincy press btw, though i'll reassess that tomorrow after sunday supplement.


----------



## Xyron

WWE_TNA said:


> fpalm, amazing only in the England national team, shit like this could happen.


Yes and only English media drags out all the crap against their players... 
Why the hell do they do that? I mean I don't care what a dick the athlete could be in his/her personal life. Athlete is there for someone to look up to (sports wise ofcourse...) and for someone to support. Besides I'm quite sure that Terry apart from that incident has very good relations with players. I don't mind him as a captain but I don't know what was wrong with Lampard or Ferdinand? They'd been my 1st 2 choices...


----------



## Xyron

Also remembered that I might start owning some respect now for Berbatov. If he keeps getting those important goals I will admit that he is a United class striker...


----------



## Renegade™

The Berb rescuing us was great. Not good that Wes is out and now Evans is suspended, leaving Vidic and Smalling for after the international break it seems.


----------



## Seb

terry clearly lost the respect of a lot of the players after that incident with bridge. rio was also said to be one of the most respected and likable players in the dressing room (and it's not hard to see why).


----------



## united_07

What a joke Terry getting the armband. England need to have a shake up of the team anyway, get rid of terry, lampard and all those over 30s if we want to build a team for the next world cup, id love to see this sort of squad in the next few years, ive probably forgotten a few players

Gk: Hart + a couple others
Defence: walker, kelly, micah richards, Smalling, Cahill, Phil Jones, Gibbs, Baines
Midfield: Lennon, Walcott, Albrighton, Wilshere, Henderson, Rodwell,Young, Cleverly, adam johnson
Strikers: Rooney, Caroll, Welbeck, Sturridge

other possible choices but probably too early to tell: connor wickham, josh mceachran, nathan delfuenso, Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain


----------



## Renegade™

Terry being captain again is a disgrace :lmao.

Another trademark shocker for the England national side. What a self centred, piece of crap "human being" he is.


----------



## reDREDD

You mean like the last time they thought the future is now when they had a young crop of lampard, Terry, Gerrard, Ashley Cole, Boy Rooney, Ferdinand etc?


----------



## Tomkin

NostalgicDave said:


> Are you going to wembley ? Tickets are £40 in the lower stands so ill be going and hopefully i wont hate the result !
> 
> How much are tickets for you stoke fans ?


Yeah I'm going, haven't been to Wembley since 2000 when we won the Autoglass trophy so it would be crazy to miss it!
Tickets range from £30-£50 i think and we'll probably get the £50 tickets. A mate told me the £30 pound tickets at the top are shit so id advise anyone going for the semis to try and get better. We've got a big crew of us getting a coach down as we do every home game but IF we reach the final we've already sorted accommodation down there to make a weekend for it. 

Shouldn't be a long trip for most United fans eh


----------



## Seb

united_07 said:


> What a joke Terry getting the armband. England need to have a shake up of the team anyway, get rid of terry, lampard and all those over 30s if we want to build a team for the next world cup, id love to see this sort of squad in the next few years, ive probably forgotten a few players
> 
> Gk: Hart + a couple others
> Defence: walker, kelly, micah richards, Smalling, Cahill, Phil Jones, Gibbs, Baines
> Midfield: Lennon, Walcott, Albrighton, Wilshere, Henderson, Rodwell,Young, Cleverly, adam johnson
> Strikers: Rooney, Caroll, Welbeck, Sturridge
> 
> other possible choices but probably too early to tell: connor wickham, josh mceachran, nathan delfuenso, Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain


This squad isn't far off what i'd go with, and those possible choices at the bottom should all be England players one day. Josh McEachran in particular.

At the moment, with everyone fit, i'd go with something like:

GK: Hart, Stockdale, Foster

Defence: Richards, Walker, Ferdinand (c), Dawson, Terry, Cahill, Cole, Gibbs

Midfield: Lennon, Walcott, Wilshere, Gerrard, Rodwell, Henderson, Albrighton, (Hargreaves), Adam Johnson,

Strikers: Rooney, Carroll, Bent, Owen


----------



## Medo

*So Terry is the captin ? again lol!

I believe that guys like Gerrard,Lampard and Rooney deserve it more than him.*


----------



## Renegade™

Seb how can you possibly pick Gibbs ahead of Baines? I find that baffling.


----------



## Seb

gibbs shows more promise imo

though i like baines as well. god knows why we took warnock to the world cup over him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rockhead said:


> Rooney is quite a cunt too, he's a dick with his personal life as well. I would give it to Lampard or Gerrard, but I think Gerrard is out for a month or so, so Lamps.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky. Dempsey is one of my favorite players as well. Deuce has made a record of scoring 10 goals in an EPL season, no American has ever done that.
> 
> I seriously am considering kicking myself for not getting tickets to next week's U.S./Argentina game. Get to see all my favorite U.S. players, and Messi. That Taylor Swift concert I invested all my money in better be magical.


You don't deserve to see Messi if you're paying to see Taylor Swift anyway.

:lmao @ people saying Rooney for English captain. He'd be better than Terry, who I can't see commanding respect after the Bridge incident, but he's still a whiny twat and a shit bloke.

Screw all the young English players too. Australia has Tommy fucking Oar. Yeah.


----------



## CGS

:lmao at Terry being captian. What a joke. Aside from Rio the only players it should go to right now is Gerrard or Lampard. Even Rooney doesn't deserve it in any way.


----------



## united_07

lampard shouldnt be captain, he's too old and IMO wilshere should start ahead of him anyway


----------



## Snowman

Seb said:


> This squad isn't far off what i'd go with, and those possible choices at the bottom should all be England players one day. Josh McEachran in particular.
> 
> At the moment, with everyone fit, i'd go with something like:
> 
> GK: Hart, Stockdale, Foster
> 
> Defence: Richards, Walker, Ferdinand (c), Dawson, Terry, Cahill, Cole, Gibbs
> 
> Midfield: Lennon, Walcott, Wilshere, Gerrard, Rodwell, Henderson, Albrighton, (Hargreaves), Adam Johnson,
> 
> Strikers: Rooney, Carroll, Bent, Owen


No Jagielka? I'd have him in over Dawson but other than that, spot on.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that's awesome husky harris. clint is a fun player to watch.


----------



## reDREDD

Picking a captain for England would be easier if the majority werent all cunts

And its not gonna change the fact they arent even gonna make it to the quarter finals


----------



## Silent Alarm

Most of the contenders have some form of controversy in the past so it'd fairly hard to pick a squeaky clean captain.

Terry: Need I say?
Rio: The missed drug test.
Lampard: Wasn't there a sex tape years back with other English players, roasting and all that? Plus the 9/11 stupidness with Terry and one or two others (obviously he's grown up since then).
Cashley: Cheryl Cole and all that.
Rooney: Need I say?
Gerrard: Decking a DJ.

The media can build all those fellas up but they have plenty of ammunition to take them down when they feel like it.


----------



## Kiz

does england have any top players that aren't morons?


----------



## steamed hams




----------



## Seb

capello absolutely roasted in the press this morning.



SN0WMAN said:


> No Jagielka? I'd have him in over Dawson but other than that, spot on.


actually i'd have jagielka in over cahill, his name completely slipped my mind.



united_07 said:


> lampard shouldnt be captain, he's too old and IMO wilshere should start ahead of him anyway


lampard should probably have gotten it for the next two games though as rio and stevie g are injured, meaning capello will play lampard (though I wouldn't). rio should have stayed as captain.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Today should be good, not Sunderland/Liverpool but Chelsea/City.
Both know that if they fail to win, they're more than likely out of the race for the title.
Chelsea might be able to take a draw and still have a small chance though.
High scoring draw with plenty of red cards, please.


----------



## Melvis

Seb said:


> actually i'd have jagielka in over cahill, his name completely slipped my mind.


Yeah, I agree. I wouldn't take out Dawson, I still see something very good in him. His form this season hasn't been as good as last season, but he's still a player who deserves to be in the national team. Commanding presence, really great with interceptions (he was top in the Premiership for them last year iirc), good in the air - as I say, he's not quite at the level he was playing at last year, imo, but he still deserves that place in the team.

Oh and I whole-heartedly agree with your team choice, Seb. Must be your Leeds allegiance showing once again your great football taste. :side:

Liverpool/Sunderland? Beach ball to score a hat-trick.


----------



## Seb

well my england team would be:

hart

richards dawson ferdinand cole

lennon wilshere gerrard johnson

carroll rooney

trying to get as fresh and youthful a team as possible, while still retaining some experience. players like barry, wright-phillips, upson, green, glen johnson, joe cole, jermaine defoe, lampard, downing, brown, warnock, milner, have all had their chances and/or aren't good enough and shouldn't be picked again if we are genuinely looking to move forward (maybe a bit harsh on milner though, he wasn't bad at the world cup and could have a future. the rest can GTFO).


----------



## Magsimus

Carroll to score today plz, the only time I'll ever say that these days


----------



## united_07

Liverpool gifted a penalty when the foul was outside the box 0-1


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Steve Bruce rightly fuming about that. If you're going to consult with the linesman why give the decision yourself first? Tackle was outside the box too.


----------



## Rush

what, you mean the box doesn't go out an extra 2 feet in that spot? :side:

Sunderland have been all over us so far, need to lift it after that gift.


----------



## Silent Alarm

There's the beach ball decision made up to Liverpool.
Strange decision, the foul took place a yard outside the box.


----------



## NostalgicDave

The problem with the england team is that half of them have been involved in scandals which can fuck up who the team sees as thier leader, such as in the world cup with JT/rio.

As for Englands youngsters they must get games week in week out, internationals are few and far between. Too much pressure is being placed on Wilshere, johnson is vastly overrated and so is the majority of the England team. Gerrard and Lampard were two of the worlds best players 4 years ago, not so much now, Rooney is vastly overated and hes one of the best players in europe when he wants to be. 

Talent like Phil Jones, Alex Chamberlain, Jack Rodwell, Jose baxter, Connor Wickham will benefit from sticking at thier clubs until they have one or two years expierience from playing alot of football.


----------



## Rush

someone is getting sent off in this game, whats the bet it will be Cattermole? :side:


----------



## united_07

How was this inside the box?


----------



## Destiny

The linesman called it from where Spearing first fell, which was inside the box.

Wasn't a penalty, but we'll take it.


----------



## wabak

I'm not watching the game but I heard about the PEN decision, I thought it was atleast going to be close but how the FUCK can a linesman or a referee (or in this case both of them) get that so wrong? :lmao

It's not even a bit close.


----------



## Rush

wabak said:


> I'm not watching the game but I heard about the PEN decision, I thought it was atleast going to be close but how the FUCK can a linesman or a referee (or in this case both of them) get that so wrong? :lmao
> 
> It's not even a bit close.


ref awarded a free kick first. he changed it due to his linesman. the assistant was completely at fault.


----------



## CGS

Paybacks a bitch :side: 

Pretty unfair decision to say the least and If I was a Sunderland fan I would be pretty pissed off with the linesman but as a Liverpool fan a goal is a goal and I'll take it tbh.


----------



## united_07

Chain Gang solider said:


> Paybacks a bitch :side:
> 
> Pretty unfair decision to say the least and If I was a Sunderland fan I would be pretty pissed off with the linesman but as a Liverpool fan a goal is a goal and I'll take it tbh.


it was a liverpool fan who threw the ball on the pitch and earlier on in this season liverpool got gifted a goal against sunderland at home when the defender kicked it back to the keeper for him to take the free kick and torres played on a passed it to kuyt to score


----------



## CGS

^ Meh still a pretty much gifted goal for Sunderland and forgot about the Kuyt/Torres thing :lmao good times. Still could make a case we were in the right for that one IIRC. 

Damn Carroll almost had his first goal right there.


----------



## Rush

doesn't change the fact that you can't score off a beach ball, regardless of who hits it on the pitch.

Carroll almost with the header there, Cattermole clears it off the line.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hope Brucey goes on a big rant after the game .


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Wow, never seen play pulled back that far. Apparently a clear goalscoring opportunity that was missed doesn't count as an advantage anymore?


----------



## united_07

Has the ref got a liverpool shirt on underneath his ref top?, another ridiculous decision, he played on and let liverpool have the advantage, but liverpool missed, then he brought it back :no:


----------



## Rush

united fans bitching about the ref? standard weekend of football then.


----------



## CGS

Why the hell was the ball brought back after we got the advantage :lmao. This ref must hate Sunderland or something.


----------



## wabak

Rush said:


> united fans bitching about the ref? standard weekend of football then.


I ain't watching the game as I said, just going off what the others are saying.

Is what they are saying wrong? As I don't think bitching about a bad referee is a problem, no matter what team you support. Nice little dig though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's obvious Liverpool have paid the ref here.
They're desperate to close the gap at the top to just 16 points.
Crafty bastards.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> united fans bitching about the ref? standard weekend of football then.


Even if we got all decisions going our way yesterday (we didn't) and the referee embraced Ferguson after the game and shouted 'We did it!', it still wouldn't make these decisions right. Honestly, how many times have you seen an advantage pulled back simply because the shot was missed? It's a crazy decision.

That was a Liverpool throw? :lmao Sunderland fans furious.


----------



## CGS

Silent Alarm said:


> It's obvious Liverpool have paid the ref here.
> They're desperate to close the gap at the top to just 16 points.
> Crafty bastards.


Well I don't see why we can't pay them off too. Man U do it on a weekly basis after all. Can't own all the Refs now can you :side:


----------



## Rush

wabak said:


> I ain't watching the game as I said, just going off what the others are saying.
> 
> Is what they are saying wrong? As I don't think bitching about a bad referee is a problem, no matter what team you support. Nice little dig though.


was a broad swipe, not against you in particular.

Not at all, i just find it amusing coming from a side that gets numerous favourable calls.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Of course we can't. Chelsea own Martin Atkinson.
We own Howard & Marky.
And after today, it looks like you've done a tidy bit of business with Kevin Friend.

8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> was a broad swipe, not against you in particular.
> 
> Not at all, i just find it amusing coming from a side that gets numerous favourable calls.


I find it amusing fans of clubs like Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal don't remember the numerous favourable calls they get too, especially at home. Happens with all the big clubs. 

That wasn't a penalty, the ref got that right at least. Probably not going to make Bruce a happy man.


----------



## CGS

LUIZ FUCKING SUAREZ!!!


----------



## Rush

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I find it amusing fans of clubs like Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal don't remember the numerous favourable calls they get too, especially at home. Happens with all the big clubs.
> 
> That wasn't a penalty, the ref got that right at least. Probably not going to make Bruce a happy man.


indeed but certain fans are always quick to point the finger at the refs.



Chain Gang solider said:


> LUIZ FUCKING SUAREZ!!!


what a PLAYER.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Horseface scores.
What the fuck was the keeper up to?


----------



## tombo2326

Great goal by Suárez! 
Awful keeping though.


----------



## united_07

that wasnt clever from mensah 8*D


----------



## CGS

Good win for us today. Sucks for Sunderland though, Seems like everything went against them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Shitting bricks (not really).

Don't think we get the three points today.


----------



## Destiny

#WINNING


LUIS SUAREZ!



I liked spearing today.


----------



## Rush

Rockhead said:


> Don't think we get the three points today.


do you ever?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I see the Liverpool lot talking big now that they've already won :side:


----------



## Goku

Woot. Rooting for Chelsea. Strange.


----------



## Rush

Rockhead said:


> I see the Liverpool lot talking big now that they've already won :side:


we beat you guys twice this year. no matter what happens i'm not going to stop sticking the boot in to you blokes ;D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Today is Ladyboy's 27th birthday, maybe some luck is coming Partyboy's way. Tevez is not playing today as well. 

The teams are in: Chelsea: Cech, Ivanovic, David Luiz, Terry, Cole, Ramires, Essien, Lampard, Kalou, Torres, Malouda. ///// Man City: Hart, Richards, Kompany, Lescott, Kolarov, De Jong, Toure Yaya, Barry, Milner, Dzeko, Silva


----------



## Silent Alarm

No Tevez for City, Terry can relax now.

C'mon the draw! :side:


----------



## Razor King

Man City are awful. They are pleased with the 0-0 draw.

Torres actually has looked good today.

Man City without Tevez is as good as zero.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

YES!

LUIZ. Our best signing this season!

Hold on now boys.

RAMIRES!!!!!


I love you fucking Brazilians.


----------



## Silent Alarm

City, pack of gutless fucks. Piss off.


----------



## D17

Goawlllll as they say.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Really good performance. We were very dominant. City were playing defensively for the most part. Very fond of the performances shown by Ramires, Luiz, and Essien. Luiz has immediately fit into our team and has already scored against both Manchester teams. Torres was alright as well, did some neat flicks. Very happy and now we sit at third place with a game in hand.


----------



## Cre5po

Great gritty determined match which saw us play some decent stuff

Luiz is such an exceptional player absolutely fantastic.

Man City were incredibly dull and defensive reminds me of Mourinho being in charge of us - as a neutral it must have been pretty drab to watch.

Ramires needed that goal to up his confidence I'm sure he'll come good over the coming seasons.

Brazilian magic at the Bridge. Also nice to see Roman back at the stadium


----------



## Henry Hill

Does anyone have footage of Jamie Redknapp ever saying anything negative about an English player? According to him they're all bloody marvellous and what a surprise that the first two names he mentions for City's loss of form are two foreign players. What about the near 30 million that went into Milner and the overrated mess that is Gareth Barry. Sky Sports mentality that England really do have the best players in the world is beyond a joke.


----------



## Vader

I'd say the only English players that I currently like are Hart, Wilshere and Rooney, with nice potential coming up that leads me to believe we need to replace all the old shit with some freshness. I tend to be pretty harsh on the national team though as I'm not one to be blindly fucking stupid/overly patriotic.


----------



## haribo

RatedR13 said:


> I'd say the only English players that I currently like are Hart, Wilshere and Rooney


Wilshere and Rooney are both little cunts, mind. English players sure try their hardest to be unlikeable.


----------



## reDREDD

That GIF brings a tear to my eye every fucking time i see it. It still hurts. But this year, this will be it. Theyre focused, angry, with just the right amount of desperate. Its now or never. Or next year, im sure we'll get it eventually.

Anywho, Rockhead, you're dead to me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Why is that?


----------



## king a

are there any other arsenal fans on this forum?


----------



## bellywolves

England squad just been confirmed -

Ben Foster, Robert Green, Joe Hart.

Leighton Baines, Gary Cahill, Ashley Cole, Michael Dawson, Phil Jagielka, Glen Johnson, Joleon Lescott, John Terry, Kyle Walker.

Gareth Barry, Stewart Downing, *Matthew Jarvis*, Frank Lampard, Aaron Lennon, James Milner, Scott Parker, Jack Wilshere, Ashley Young.

Darren Bent, Andy Carroll, Peter Crouch, Jermain Defoe, Wayne Rooney.


Absolutely bloody fantastic that Jarvis has been called up. He deserves an appearance at least against Ghana.


----------



## reDREDD

Rockhead said:


> Why is that?


You voted for MrMister over me.

I wouldve expected this from alot of people, but not you. We're a part of Chelsea FC. A club that symbolises loyalty to your brothers, comrades and allies. As evidenced by our great leader John Terry. 

Whos also captain of england.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

redeadening said:


> You voted for MrMister over me.
> 
> I wouldve expected this from alot of people, but not you. We're a part of Chelsea FC. A club that symbolises loyalty to your brothers, comrades and allies. As evidenced by our great leader John Terry.
> 
> Whos also captain of england.


I was actually ready to give you the vote, but then at last glance I spotted MrMister. MrMister happens to be a member of our Movie Thread Mafia (Me, Rawlin, MrMister, and Jon ****** Sandwich). Sorry, but if it makes you feel any better, you watch better sports than MrMister. You are also second in command on the official WF Chelsea Fan Club. We are gonna make our first move by kicking sXe Maverick out of the club, lol.


----------



## reDREDD




----------



## Melvis

:hmm:


----------



## CGS

^ :lmao


----------



## united_07

The apparent sighting of Douglas Costa by several journalists in united directors box turned out to be false, as its wasnt actually him

Good to see jarvis getting a chance with england, always good to see players being tested out in friendlies


----------



## Rush

redeadening said:


> You voted for MrMister over me.
> 
> I wouldve expected this from alot of people, but not you. We're a part of Chelsea FC. A club that symbolises loyalty to your brothers, comrades and allies. As evidenced by our great leader John Terry.
> 
> Whos also captain of england.


Rockhead got paid more by Mr Mister. Thats the Chelsea spirit being shown right there 8*D



Melvisboy said:


> :hmm:


:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

I thought the Chelsea spirit was only having sex with your best friend's girlfriend slightly after they break up?


----------



## Vader

Hate seeing the same shit players like lescott, barry and crouch get games even thouth theyre permanently wank for their clubs.


----------



## Rush

nah, thats JT's special rule.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Didn't make it here last night as I crashed out on the couch, so, uh, SUAREZ.

:lmao @ City too. Mancini playing defensive against the big teams really can't be sending a positive message to his players, especially when at home. It just tells them you don't have faith in them to beat a team like Chelsea.



Melvisboy said:


> :hmm:


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Tomkin

RatedR13 said:


> Hate seeing the same shit players like lescott, barry and crouch get games even thouth theyre permanently wank for their clubs.


*And Rooney? 

Not even bothered in the slightest about the England game, the world cup proved these friendlies mean fuck all. How are we even going to get a top quality up and coming international side when the best academy players aren't even getting a chance in the prem.


----------



## united_07

tomkim4 said:


> Not even bothered in the slightest about the England game, the world cup proved these friendlies mean fuck all. How are we even going to get a top quality up and coming international side *when the best academy players aren't even getting a chance in the prem*.


wilshere?
kelly?
wellbeck?
smalling?
jones?
henderson?
rodwell?
sturridge?

etc....


----------



## BkB Hulk

united_07 said:


> wilshere?
> kelly?
> wellbeck?
> smalling?
> jones?
> henderson?
> rodwell?
> sturridge?
> 
> etc....


You forgot Spearing. :side:


----------



## Tomkin

united_07 said:


> wilshere?
> kelly?
> wellbeck?
> smalling?
> jones?
> henderson?
> rodwell?
> sturridge?
> 
> etc....


Name at least 30 and it would of been a decent post...

If you knew your stuff you'd understand because Academies around the country are bringing in huge amounts of foreign players and selling them at good prices. This year Stoke have signed a few foreign lads (forgot their nationality) from Chelsea and a few of my mates have been pushed out. Just happy I got injured and released at an earlier age because its heart braking for my mates spending so much time at a club and getting the door shut in his face at the final stage and it's happening all around the country, but who blames them? The foreign players coming in are better players stronger quicker and brought up to play football better and the right way.


----------



## united_07

tomkim4 said:


> Name at least 30 and it would of been a decent post...
> 
> If you knew your stuff you'd understand because Academies around the country are bringing in huge amounts of foreign players and selling them at good prices. This year Stoke have signed a few foreign lads (forgot their nationality) from Chelsea and a few of my mates have been pushed out. Just happy I got injured and released at an earlier age because its heart braking for my mates spending so much time at a club and getting the door shut in his face at the final stage and it's happening all around the country, but who blames them? The foreign players coming in are better players stronger quicker and brought up to play football better and the right way.


well to name more then 

cleverly, walker, spearing, muamba, tomkins, gibbs

naming 30 english players is ridiculous, capello only picks a 25 man squad and you next to blend in experienced and young players to develop a team. Also there are very good english talents coming through the academies at the moment, for instance ravel morrison at united, despite his off the field problems he has shown he has real potential, also adam morgan in the liverpool youth team looks like he will be a decent player, then you have players who are going to break into the first team within the next few years like McEachran at chelsea, and connor wickham at ipswhich, who is regularly being linked with premier league teams. EDIT: and alex chamberlain who in todays papers is being linked with united again

. The FA have already begun to take steps to improve youth football in england, and hopefully that will show in the next 10 years or so.


----------



## Nige™

Really hope Scott Parker gets a game this time around. He'll be more likely to play against Ghana than Wales but he's been a beast this season, far better than Barry and more consistent than Wilshire.

I'd consider going with a midfield trio of Parker, Wilshire & Gerrard with Young & Lennon or Downing supporting Rooney in an advanced role on the wings.

Jarvis should get a crack against Ghana. Well deserved and long overdue call up.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

it's no coincidence that we look much better defensively when agger plays.


----------



## Von Doom

Hate to say that SUAREZ is looking to be one hell of a signing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Douglas Costa wasn't at OT? Thats a shame .


----------



## wabak

HuskyHarris said:


> Hate to say that SUAREZ is looking to be one hell of a signing.


agreed. I don't hate to say it though, I like Suarez 

He's adapted real quick.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Suarez is good but how can a rival fan like him? He dives, he does the whole card waving thing, feigns injury, his face.
He's like a more annoying, less talented version of Nani :side:.


----------



## Kiz

so he does what 90% of footballers do really.


----------



## Silent Alarm

90% is a bit high, 65-70% is more like it.

Apparently Stuart Holden is going to be out for 6 months after the Evans tackle.
Poor lad, he's had a good season too.
Clumsy bollocks, Evans.


----------



## wabak

Silent Alarm said:


> Suarez is good but how can a rival fan like him? He dives, he does the whole card waving thing, feigns injury, his face.
> He's like a more annoying, less talented version of Nani :side:.


Not entirely sure, I think it's because underneath all that shite he's actually a really good player.

As is Nani.


----------



## Kiz

united are just jelly that they didnt get the best keeper in the wc to replace vds.


----------



## reDREDD

Super Mario Brotha!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah Holden out for 6 months. Fuck you Evans, you moron.


----------



## united_07

Rockhead said:


> Yeah Holden out for 6 months. Fuck you Evans, you moron.


how is he a moron? he went in for, as the bolton manager described, a 50-50 ball, but he certainly didnt go in to cause an injury

from holdens twitter "Just had a sincere phone call from Jonny Evans wishing me the best in my recovery, def wasn't intentional, just unfortunate part of the game"


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

united_07 said:


> how is he a moron? he went in for, as the bolton manager described, a 50-50 ball, but he certainly didnt go in to cause an injury
> 
> from holdens twitter "Just had a sincere phone call from Jonny Evans wishing me the best in my recovery, def wasn't intentional, just unfortunate part of the game"


Oh I apologize, I love Jonny Evans now and I completely respect him. 6 month's no biggie.

Jonny Evans is still a moron, because he's a pretty crappy defender anyways, lol.


----------



## Melvis

I respect him for making the call. I still think it was a stupid, reckless and dangerous challenge, though.


----------



## Seb

Evans went in with his studs in the air, Holden didn't, Holden out for 6 months.

Evans is shit anyway. Fergie should've kept Pique.


----------



## Magsimus

2 week break... 4-0 defeat... another 2 week break. Not exactly ideal.

England hasn't interested me for years.


----------



## #dealwithit

It was a horrendous tackle from Evans. There's no excuse anymore for a player to lunge in like that with do feet and studs up. The tackle occuring in a 50-50 situation makes no difference. Win the ball clean or don't win it at all, as otherwise the consequences can be severe.


----------



## Mikey Damage

holden went in to win the ball smartly, by coming from the side and trying scoop the ball aside.

evans went in to win the ball brutally, by coming over the top. 

we all saw the result. :no:

Sucks, Holden could have been a huge player for the U.S during the Gold Cup. Damn.


----------



## united_07

Ravel Morrison got himself sent off today for the reserves and now he is out for both legs of the FAYC semi final against chelsea, a big loss to the youth team in those matches after he scored 2 goals in the last match


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey Damage said:


> holden went in to win the ball smartly, by coming from the side and trying scoop the ball aside.
> 
> evans went in to win the ball brutally, by coming over the top.
> 
> we all saw the result. :no:
> 
> Sucks, Holden could have been a huge player for the U.S during the Gold Cup. Damn.


There is Gold Cup this year? Even better. Dammit. :no:

Holden can't catch a break with these horrible tackles.


----------



## haribo

Kiz said:


> united are just jelly that they didnt get the best keeper in the wc to replace vds.


Yeah, he's at Genoa now.


----------



## steamed hams

Mario Balletoli or whatever the f*** his name is, is not worthy of having his face pasted on to the icon of video games.


----------



## Liam Miller

Would not be suprised if chelsea go within a point of winning the league or lord help us win it :no:. With the piss easy run of fixtures they have, minus the game vs United


----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> Douglas Costa wasn't at OT? Thats a shame .


yeah unfortunately not, turns out it was Gladstony of Club Desportivo Brasil, who united have had links with for a few years and a few of their players were over just for trials which often happens


----------



## BkB Hulk

Silent Alarm said:


> Suarez is good but how can a rival fan like him? He dives, he does the whole card waving thing, feigns injury, his face.
> He's like a more annoying, less talented version of Nani :side:.


Agreed, Nani is a more talented actor. ;D


----------



## Kenny

Fuck Nani. So much for being out for a few months yeah? 

Anyway....is there any Swansea fans in here, or people who watch the championship? I've been watching some highlights recently and I like the look of Scott Sinclair, loads of skill and pace. I know its the championship, does anyone know much about him?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

King Kenny said:


> Fuck Nani. So much for being out for a few months yeah?
> 
> Anyway....is there any Swansea fans in here, or people who watch the championship? I've been watching some highlights recently and I like the look of Scott Sinclair, loads of skill and pace. I know its the championship, does anyone know much about him?


He used to play for Chelsea and was a handy player to loan on FM.


----------



## Liam Miller

Rio Ferdinand Top bloke with alot of class.

Fuck you capello.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao @ everyone calling Evans shit. Evans is having a bad season, his last 2 were much better. Hell, he was part of the longest clean sheet record in history in 08/09 when Rio and Wes were both out. He's still young at 22 and will definitely improve with age as most defenders do.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hope he does improve because ever since he got his new contract he has head firmly lodged up his own arse.
I hope he doesn't turn out to be a one season wonder.


----------



## The Monster

Renegade™;9481789 said:


> :lmao @ everyone calling Evans shit. Evans is having a bad season, his last 2 were much better. Hell, he was part of the longest clean sheet record in history in 08/09 when Rio and Wes were both out. He's still young at 22 and will definitely improve with age as most defenders do.


Agreed. Evans is a good CB imo he just boomed really early when he started off at Man Utd in 2008/2009, his was really good in that season you wouldn’t of noticed when Rio or/& Vida weren’t there, so that just shows the quality’s he has & they are still there, wont suddenly disappeared over night for no reason & apart from red card of Saturday I thought he was our best player along with Carrick vs Bolton. His hitting bad run of form happens to all players but when your as young as he is & it will happen that get into bad run not uncommon for all players to have that bad patch, Smalling will prob go same way down the road he will have dip in form but respond well after it, all players go through it but the best players can bounce back strong. 

Gutted to hear about Holden being out for 6 months, I’ve been really impressed with him all season & thought he had good game on Saturday v us as well. He'll be back I would guess around Sept/Oct time next season, so hope his recovery goes well, and be good to see him back in Premier League in 6 months time.

Also Just bit for MUFC Fans, Eric Steele at weekend took a trip to Germany to watch the Schalke04 v Bayer Leverkusen match, he was taking interest in both no.1 keepers who are Adler (Bayer Leverkusen) & Neuer (Schalke04), I heard/saw that Adler big MUFC fan & does have release clause in his contract which allows him to leave if MUFC come calling which has been confirmed to the club, but guess is we are not interested in him as much as Neuer as since Dec/Jan they been a lorry lord of reports coming through that Eric Steele has been at Schalke04 matches he was recently before this at the Semi Final German Cup game to watch him play v Bayern Munich. I have no doubt in my mind he is leaving this summer but I always thought Bayern Munich would snap him up but the fans hate him & don’t want him there, while the club Board love him & want him as new No.1 next season, not sure what Neuer wants but I really want us to beat Chelsea in Champions League QF while Shalke04 beat Inter just so meet in Semi Final to see how he does vs us. But clear interest from us in him & do think his right at top of list along with 2 or 3 others GK who we have got in our mind to replace VDS in the summer.


----------



## united_07

Yeah it seems fergie wants a lot of scouting done on goalkeepers to try and replace van der sar, as steele has been spotted in many grounds across europe, like de gea at athletico, and another one is Stekelenburg at ajax.

Evans has looked very shaky this season, and that match against west ham in the carling cup must have dented his confidence a lot. I must admit, im always nervous when i see evan's name in the lineups.


----------



## haribo

The Monster said:


> apart from red card of Saturday I thought he was our best player along with Carrick vs Bolton.


I'm speechless.


----------



## The Monster

haribo said:


> I'm speechless.


Tbh no one stood out that game but thought defensively Carrick had good game & kept it simple, helped cover for both Evans & Smalling in CB & when called upon to come back in CB he was good & Evans had to pull Smalling through in CB & imo did better job then Wes did vs Marseille & Liverpool & pressure on him to deliver after being out for 5/6 weeks know did make 1 or 2 sloppy passes but alot players did, maybe best was to strong a word but thought they were both better then the rest of what was below par day from most of our players involved v Bolton, imo of course. 



united_07 said:


> Yeah it seems fergie wants a lot of scouting done on goalkeepers to try and replace van der sar, as steele has been spotted in many grounds across europe, like de gea at athletico, and another one is Stekelenburg at ajax.
> 
> Evans has looked very shaky this season, and that match against west ham in the carling cup must have dented his confidence a lot. I must admit, im always nervous when i see evan's name in the lineups.


Oh yeah I’m sure it did dent his confidence as did the 3-3 with Everton but as said his only 22, how you respond which is important when hit such a bad patch, Evans even admit it had happened in Jan & SAF sure it & took him our firing line & put back in vs Liverpool in FA CUP 3rd round game where did well alongside Rio, know Liverpool weren’t doing so well at time & was Kenny Daglish first game with them but still he did well.

I don’t get so nervous over players as much as use to just cos I know that the player in question has the talent & quality but just might be hitting a bad patch &/or just being plain unlucky right now so you get on with it, just as knew/know Rooney quality’s are great but up until recently his been poor so just accept it & await for form to return once it does, may take a few weeks or may take good couple of months. It be worry if Evans poor form went on for seasons on end but that hasn’t happened, he has had a bad blip but his done well when his come back, so that’s good sign of talented player. 

Lloris in France who is Lyon no.1 is another 1 to add that list, believe been in Scotland as well to watch Allan McGregor whose Rangers No.1 GK.

Its going be interesting to see who we do sign to replace VDS in summer in goal, sure SAF, Eric Steele & the staff will have a 3-5 man short list & are looking at GK on them right now to see whose the best man to do the job after VDS gone. 

Oh & speaking of GK's at MUFC, Kuz is strongly rumored to be leaving in summer & would appear Turkish side Galatasaray will sign him, press in Poland/turkey both saying talks at advanced stage, make of that what you will. Imo has been he was always been leaving us in the summer, just a question of where would he be going to.


----------



## Nige™

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/b/blackburn_rovers/9432795.stm

I've seen it fucking all now. If it's not bad enough the agency running our club got Steve Kean (their client) the manager's job, they go and sign the son of the guy who owns the agency (Jerome Anderson).

What a piss take we're becoming. He can't even get a kick at Aberdeen for fuck sake.fpalm


----------



## Renegade™

^ :lmao Nige. I feel for you buddy, that's just laughable.

tbh I'd prefer Adler over Neuer. Neuer is still a damn fine keeper, one of the best atm, but so is Adler, and before his injury, he was Germany's number one. Neuer only became that coz of the injury to Adler. Out of all we've been linked to, I'd hope for Frey the most as he's got the experience aswell as being a top class keeper. Fiorentna already have Boruc so they can replace Frey too.


----------



## nate_h

I'd be pretty shocked if it wasn't anyone but Neuer, the only other club who want him is Bayern, but their fans hate him after he mimicked Oliver Kahn when Schalke beat Bayern (I think it was last year?) They had loads of chants and banners n shiz saying they don't want him. Top quality keeper.

and on the subject of Frey, he's got quite a bad injury currently.

De geas a talent but I'm not his greatest fan, it might just be my luck but everytime i've seen him he's made a few mistakes.

and as for Villa..well I'm speechless, we're a laughing stock.


----------



## Silent Alarm

De Gea can piss off. I'm fairly sure I've seen him wearing tights under his shorts on occasions.
He's a keeper, man up for Christ sake.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Silent Alarm said:


> De Gea can piss off. I'm fairly sure I've seen him wearing tights under his shorts on occasions.
> He's a keeper, man up for Christ sake.


I would think that him being a keeper would make it more acceptable. It would be absolutely freezing standing there doing shit all in a European winter.


----------



## Seb

DE GEA is pretty much the man, he'll be the worlds best keeper in five years time.

Neuer and Adler... not much difference, both are top keepers, either one would be a good buy. Stekelenburg is meh. Fergie could always go and spend big bucks and get Lloris or Akinfeev.


----------



## Renegade™

De Gea is being so overhyped, I doubt he ever becomes the best in the world.


----------



## Silent Alarm

In 5 years time, Casillas will still be number 1 in the world.
Van Der Sar will be a close second.


----------



## united_07

> The Premier League will oppose moves to reintroduce standing areas at top-flight football matches in England.
> 
> The Football Supporters' Federation (FSF) is to launch an online petition calling for the return of standing areas in the top two divisions.
> 
> But Premier League spokesman Dan Johnson said: "Our view is that the benefits of all-seater stadia far outweigh the return of standing areas."
> 
> Terraces were banned following the Hillsborough disaster in 1989.
> 
> The issue of allowing some standing areas has been revisited a number of times since all-seater stadiums became compulsory in 1994.
> 
> Kate Hoey tried to back a scheme when she was sports minister in 2001 but the-then Government blocked it.
> 
> The FSF held a meeting on Monday with representatives from the police, Government and football authorities.
> 
> FSF chairman Malcolm Clarke argued that many fans already stand all match despite having seats which is viewed as a safety risk.
> 
> Clarke told the Guardian: "Fans do believe they have lost something in the move to all-seating. We will be doing further research to respond to the concerns of those who are not yet convinced."
> 
> Sports minister Hugh Robertson said he would examine the evidence for safe standing but played down any likelihood of a change to the law.
> 
> Referring to the prospect of an accident or crowd trouble if terraces were reintroduced, Robertson told the meeting: "The minister's head would be on a spike on Tower Bridge before he could draft a resignation letter."
> 
> The Government insists no compelling case has been made to bring back standing areas.
> 
> "Football grounds are safer and more comfortable than they were 20 years ago," said a spokesman for the Department for Culture, Media and Sport.
> 
> "All-seater stadia are the best means to ensure the safety and security of fans and have been a contributing factor to the increased diversity of those attending matches in recent years.
> 
> "The Government appreciates that there are some supporters who would like to see the return of standing areas at football stadia, but do not believe that a compelling case has been made to change the policy."
> 
> Premier League spokesman Johnson added: "They [all-seater stadiums] have led to more women and more children attending the games and no matter how safe standing can be made, seating is always safer.
> 
> "We will not be encouraging the Government to change the law."


this is a pity, the new style of standing has been shown to work in Germany, and it is proven to be safe, and it would greatly increase atmosphere if it was brought in over here. I stopped going to my local teams games because when they got a new stadium and the atmosphere decreased by 90%


----------



## nate_h

No matter what happens, I'll still sit. I prefer to actually watch the match with my full focus, not standing up shouting and joining in the banter and fun side of it. I paid to watch a football match and that's exactly what I'll do. It would be good if sections of the stadium were standing though, for all the people who want a laugh and to make more noise, it would be better for atmosphere.


----------



## Von Doom

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...lks-with-romelu-lukaku-stall-as-tottenham-and

trollolololololololololololololol, they must think we're fucking thick.


----------



## Nige™

Some of you may take the piss but if we go down Paul Robinson will be available for around £3/4m. He's been absolutely brilliant for us ever since he joined, especially the last couple of seasons. I'll be sorry to see him go but he deserves to be playing in the Premiership. He's not made any blunders for us like most keepers have and he's been as consistent, if not more so than any other keeper in the league. If he only had a decent defence in front of him he wouldn't have conceded as many as he has recently.

You can all talk about De Gea, Adler & Neuer but when you think about how much they're going to cost, Robinson for the price he'd be available at it will be a great deal for anyone for a good 4/5 years.


----------



## reDREDD

JT said that he should have been captain this entire time and he was stripped of it unfairly. I agree. Capello should have rewarded him for being so awesome and having so much 'game'


----------



## Silent Alarm

Something I've noticed about Robinson a fair bit over the years is that he gets beat from long range quite a lot.
Decent keeper but nowhere near top 4-6 material.


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> Something I've noticed about Robinson a fair bit over the years is that he gets beat from long range quite a lot.
> Decent keeper but nowhere near top 4-6 material.


He has been beaten from long range maybe too easily at times. That's the only fault he's had in his game for us. He's great at one-on-ones, shot stopping and commanding the box.

To say he's not a top six keeper is very unfair. Arsenal could do with him, that's for sure. He's more than capable of getting in a top team.


----------



## nate_h

I seriously hate international breaks and don't care for internationals if it isnt a tournament. sigh.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's handy for us at the moment, when it's over we might have a few defenders back.
Plus it'll be nice not being nervous about keeping ahead of Arsenal for one weekend.
'Tis bad for the heart!


----------



## nate_h

We have so many players that could go out and get injured. Mind you it wouldn't stop us from probably getting relegated.


----------



## Renegade™

redeadening said:


> JT said that he should have been captain this entire time and he was stripped of it unfairly. I agree. Capello should have rewarded him for being so awesome and having so much 'game'


What utter drivel from Terry. BIG MAN is a class a douchebag, in a league of his own. The fact he's delusional enough to think that is just :lmao.


----------



## steamed hams

Terry did practically save the game against Trinidad & Tobago at World Cup 2006 though. Was 5 years ago but w/e it was a fantastic performance, lol.


----------



## Magsimus

So apparently Stephen Ireland is starting full training next week, 2 months later... was there really any point in signing him? I'm just guessing the injury must have been worse than they first thought.

:hmm:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Poor Stephen, his career really has hit the skids, hasn't it?
Don't worry Stevie, we're all rooting for ya back here in the homeland.
Best wishes, you absolute thundercunt.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Silent Alarm said:


> Poor Stephen, his career really has hit the skids, hasn't it?
> Don't worry Stevie, we're all rooting for ya back here in the homeland.
> Best wishes, you absolute thundercunt.


What happened to him to retire from international football at such a young age?


----------



## Magsimus

^ 

Ireland retired from international football with his native Republic of Ireland four years ago, but he has no regrets and insists he feels nothing for his homeland, or even his hometown of Cork.

"I don't give a damn for Ireland. Live in Cork? I'd rather shoot myself. I prefer Los Angeles," he said.

And he admits he is not going to be playing for his country again in the future.

"Even at youth level, it p****d me off to go there," he said. 

"Everyone came from Dublin. I was the only guy from Cork. I had to take the train on my own, pay for a taxi, there was no hotel, no grub. It was handled so amateurishly.

"National teams don't interest me. I have more to do than go off for three days to play Andorra. And when you are Irish, you are well aware you'll never win the World Cup.

"I feel nothing for the team. I absolutely don't feel guilty when they lose and, when they win, at no time do I think I could have been there.

"Even if Ireland had qualified for the World Cup, I wouldn't have gone. People call for my return, but I have only played five times for them. The national team and me are ancient history."

Think that sums up your question.

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

He left the squad during an international break in 2007/2008 (Can't remember) saying his grandmother had died but then to everyones surprise his granny said she wasn't dead. The papers eventually found out why he left the squad, his girlfriend had suffered a miscarriage.
But the reason that he left the squad permanently is that he used to get mocked because of his hair/lack of, thats the rumour anyway.
Apparently Stephen Hunt was the main antagonist.


----------



## Kenny

I can picture hunt doing something like that. :lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Silent Alarm said:


> He left the squad during an international break in 2007/2008 (Can't remember) saying his grandmother had died but then to everyones surprise his granny said she wasn't dead. The papers eventually found out why he left the squad, his girlfriend had suffered a miscarriage.
> But the reason that he left the squad permanently is that he used to get mocked because of his hair/lack of, thats the rumour anyway.
> Apparently Stephen Hunt was the main antagonist.


I don't know why he didn't just tell the truth, I'm sure he'd have been allowed to go home. On his actual alledged reason for international retirement, he needs to harden the fuck up.


----------



## Seb

Magsimus said:


> ^
> "I don't give a damn for Ireland. Live in Cork? I'd rather shoot myself. I prefer Los Angeles," he said.


seems pretty on the money to me


----------



## Silent Alarm

Cork is a beautiful part of the world, it's just the people and their accent that fuck it up :side:.
Essex, eh? Isn't that the chav capital of England/World or something? :hmm:

Yeah, the miscarriage would have been a legitimate reason to leave but why the fuck say your nanny is dead? He's a stupid boy.


----------



## Kiz

i would say your girlfriend having a miscarrage is a pretty good reason on it's own.


----------



## nate_h

I hope Stephen Ireland never comes anywhere near Villa again, spoilt little idiot.


----------



## haribo

My anticipation for the weekend is extinguished whenever there's no domestic football... Curse you, internationals!


----------



## Seb

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3490497/Prem-ace-star-is-a-little-bit-baloony.html

MARIO


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Seb said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3490497/Prem-ace-star-is-a-little-bit-baloony.html
> 
> MARIO












Spot the error.


----------



## Seb

i wanted to just cut that out and paste it in here but i couldn't be assed to printscreen and crop.


----------



## BkB Hulk

What a great, great man Super Mario Brotha is.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao


----------



## haribo

"Defender ... pal Sam Birch"

City's first summer signing?


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Beds model while girlfriend sleeps downstairs."

That is stealthy as fuck.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Guess who has had another injury breakdown? Yip, Hargreaves. It's his shoulder this time, apparently.
That poor bastard, I'm officially giving up on him now.
Cheers for the great 07/08 season, the free-kick against Arsenal especially & probably the sweetest struck penalty I've ever seen in the Champions League final.

Bayern must be having a right laugh :side:.


----------



## STALKER

Shame about Hargreaves, i was a big fan of his when he played for munich.


----------



## Foreshadowed

That's a real shame for Hargreaves. I was really hoping he would be able to at least make one final appearance before the end of the season. The man deserves to play as he's a very talented player. Such a shame this has happened to him. Poor guy.


----------



## CGS

Again? Damn sorry to say but I think it's time for him to just retire tbh. Injuries are just plaguing his career big time now. Can't see him being the same player every again after all of this. Great toll on his body and just has to be demotivating considering he hasn't played a full game since what? 2008?


----------



## #dealwithit

I'm still unsure as to how having an allergic reaction to grass is meant to be a stick to beat Balotelli with. Super Mario is eccentric, and has some disciplinary problems but not nearly to the level the media would have you believe. For instance the not knowing who Wilshere thing was said completely in jest. Things like crashing expensive cars and being unfaithful in relationships/bedding models are hardly rare occurances for footballers.


----------



## Nige™

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/27032011/58/premier-league-balotelli-threw-darts-window.html

Oh Mario. He keeps bringing the lols!


----------



## CGS

:lmao 

I swear this dude outdoes himself all the time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

What he needs is a good kicking.
It might actually knock some sense into him.


----------



## united_07

a spanish website is reporting that united are nearly done a deal with athletico madrid for De Gea for €20m, but i have no idea on the trustworthiness of the site, but im guessing its probably not true

http://www.sport.es/default.asp?idpublicacio_PK=44&idioma=CAS&idnoticia_PK=739953&idseccio_PK=805


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> a spanish website is reporting that united are nearly done a deal with athletico madrid for De Gea for €20m, but i have no idea on the trustworthiness of the site, but im guessing its probably not true
> 
> http://www.sport.es/default.asp?idpublicacio_PK=44&idioma=CAS&idnoticia_PK=739953&idseccio_PK=805


Should be said a few sources/people were saying DdG was recently in Manchester during international break looking at houses prior to this bit of news.

What will say about our GK position is that I fair few other candidates are falling off radar for various reasons & are not many left now?

Lloris believe is about to sign new deal at Lyon, Reina of Liverpool cost about 25M & SAF will not spend that amount of a GK & believe stay at Liverpool for 1 more year depending on if see progress enough to stay any longer next summer, Neuer has recently stated his desire to stay in Germany & my guess is move to Bayern Munich this summer, Adler was last month I believe in talk about extending his stay at Bayer Leverkusen & don’t believe were heavily interested in him, Igor Akinfeev is another one I feel not interested in same goes for Allan McGregor.

So that only really only leaves 2 which are De Gea of A. Madrid & Stekelenburg of Ajax, Stekelenburg recently got injured & whilst would appear is leaving in the summer Ajax did say been no contact from us or anyone else regarding him. David de Gea has been scouted a host of times by us since last season & were defiantly interested in him, A. Madrid are selling club & will sell if good & offer that they like comes in for him & they also sent out Asenjo on loan in Jan to gain experience for next season which suggests to me they are preparing him for De Gea likely departure this summer.


----------



## Renegade™

See, what instantly hurts the credibility of all these De Gea rumours is the fact Sir Alex has said numeruous times he won't make the same mistake he did in trying to replace Schmeichel until he finally got VDS. De Gea hardly fits the criteria SAF is looking for.

I think he's gonna get someone around the 30 year old mark, maybe a few years younger, who's got plenty of experience and such. De Gea, doesn't fit that at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Reina. Surely he'll want Champions League football and the chance to win trophies.


----------



## Kiz

Renegade™ said:


> See, what instantly hurts the credibility of all these De Gea rumours is the fact Sir Alex has said numeruous times he won't make the same mistake he did in trying to replace Schmeichel until he finally got VDS. De Gea hardly fits the criteria SAF is looking for.
> 
> I think he's gonna get someone around the 30 year old mark, maybe a few years younger, who's got plenty of experience and such. De Gea, doesn't fit that at all.


frey or stekelenburg then really. frey would look a good option, he's only what, 31? so 7 good years at least left really.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Renegade or anyone else who watches Serie A, how is Fernando Muslera as a keeper? I remember he was pretty impressive at the WC.


----------



## Renegade™

Yeah Kiz I would love to see Frey come. Experienced, quality keeper with plenty of years still in him. Stekelenbuurg wouldn't be a bad option either tho.

Muslera's a good keeper, having a solid season. He's not amazing or anything but given a year or two more, I could see him at a bigger club than Lazio.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

united_07 said:


> a spanish website is reporting that united are nearly done a deal with athletico madrid for De Gea for €20m, but i have no idea on the trustworthiness of the site, but im guessing its probably not true
> 
> http://www.sport.es/default.asp?idpublicacio_PK=44&idioma=CAS&idnoticia_PK=739953&idseccio_PK=805


It's a Catalan site I think so I wouldn't believe it until a few more sites have it (not goal.com though).


----------



## TakersFan

Blackburn want Van Nistelrooy, I remember reading something about him wanting to join the Premier League at the end of this season even if he is playing for a reserve team.


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud"

Legend.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Apparently Neymar is very certain to join a top Premiership club next season. Chelsea is honestly a good fit for him. He will have other Brazilian internationals in David Luiz and Ramires with him there. And of course he has better hair than ladyboy.


----------



## united_07

Rockhead said:


> Apparently Neymar is very certain to join a top Premiership club next season. Chelsea is honestly a good fit for him. He will have other Brazilian internationals in David Luiz and Ramires with him there. And of course he has better hair than ladyboy.


according to some journalist on twitter



> For those asking. I hear that #MUFC are closer to signing Neymar than #CFC but the player/Santos have not agreed a deal with anyone.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/garbosj


but you can never believe these sort of rumours, i would love to see united sign him, i seem to remember hearing recently fergie was spotted at one of his matches, and neymar's agent is a friend of fergusons. Dont think it would make much of a difference about brazilians in the squad as you said, as united have anderson, rafael and fabio as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

"When we get to 750000 in the twitfam I am going to send the winner of the competition on a 5 star holiday Im thinking!
Question comin soon"

Rio Ferdinands twitter.
He's a strange one :hmm:.


----------



## Nige™

MileyFan said:


> Blackburn want Van Nistelrooy, I remember reading something about him wanting to join the Premier League at the end of this season even if he is playing for a reserve team.


If he wants to join a Premier League team at the end of the year, he won't be coming to Rovers. It goes to show how deluded & blind Kean & Co are that they don't see we're in a desperate struggle. They need to stop looking at marquee signings and focus on getting out of trouble, but with our shit form, lack of organisation and the games we have left I think it's too late.

2/1 is a good price. Last month's wages are all going on!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

united_07 said:


> according to some journalist on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> but you can never believe these sort of rumours, i would love to see united sign him, i seem to remember hearing recently fergie was spotted at one of his matches, and neymar's agent is a friend of fergusons. Dont think it would make much of a difference about brazilians in the squad as you said, as united have anderson, rafael and fabio as well.


I heard City are somewhat in the running too, but they don't need strikers. I think Chelsea need a striker more, and hopefully that leads to a strong bid for Neymar. But then again if we can't get Neymar then Lukaku is someone I wouldn't mind either. Pretty sure Lukaku wants to/wanted to join Chelsea as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Neymar would be a better fit on Arsenal. Sell Arshavin, and use him as a replacement.

Of course, Arsenal would never shell out that kind of money.

Arsenal better add one of these young promising studs, Neymar, Hazard, Lukaku, or else ...


----------



## BkB Hulk

He can come to Liverpool. We have our star Brazilian, Lucas, who can help him fit in. :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nah BkB, read the report it says a Big Premier League club.


----------



## haribo

Rockhead said:


> And of course he has better hair than ladyboy.


Let's not kid ourselves. Neymar's hair is as bad as Ronaldo circa World Cup 2002.

Don't think United will be in for him. Strikers aren't the priority this summer. Unless we sell one of the main three in Rooney/Berbatov/Hernandez. And we'll have Welbeck/Macheda/Diouf returning from loans (wouldn't surprise me if one of the former went back out though). Can't imagine Owen's contract will be renewed, but stranger things have happened. Like signing him in the first place.


----------



## reDREDD

Why does Chelsea hate Sturridge so much?


----------



## Nige™

haribo said:


> Let's not kid ourselves. Neymar's hair is as bad as Ronaldo circa World Cup 2002.


T'is shocking!



haribo said:


> Don't think United will be in for him. Strikers aren't the priority this summer. Unless we sell one of the main three in Rooney/Berbatov/Hernandez. And we'll have Welbeck/Macheda/*Diouf* returning from loans (wouldn't surprise me if one of the former went back out though). Can't imagine Owen's contract will be renewed, but stranger things have happened. Like signing him in the first place.


Diouf is just shocking. If Solskjaer recommended him to Fergie he needs shooting, something interestingly enough Mame Diouf can't do to save his life. He makes Heskey look world class.

Macheda's shit too. They should keep Welbeck and get rid of Macheda, Diouf & Owen. As much respect as I have for Owen, he's just not the same and he needs to leave United if he wants to show he still has it. If he can start regularly at Villa he might get 'it' back. He's a class finisher and that'll never change.


----------



## Renegade™

^ My thoughts exactly. Diouf is utter tripe, and Macheda is nowhere near good enough. Welbeck has proven himself this season. SAF has already said Welbeck and Cleverly are both coming back to the first team next season.


----------



## Heel

Renegade™ said:


> SAF has already said Welbeck and Cleverly are both coming back to the first team next season.


Which is purely because of how good they are and has nothing to do with you having no money.


----------



## eddiefan

I wouldn't mind Macheda getting one more season as a backup. If he still doesn't show anything, just get rid of him. Diouf and Owen need to go.


----------



## nate_h

I can't seem to understand how Villa consistantly dominate the england setup (Young and Bent on Saturday, and Delfouneso and Albrighton tonight for the u21's) yet they can't do it for Villa. They just won't play for Houllier and if we're not careful we could go down. We have no spirit and confidence at all. Our last two fixtures are Arsenal and Liverpool, so that basically leaves us with 6 games to get out of this mess. I'm worried :\


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rockhead said:


> Nah BkB, read the report it says a Big Premier League club.


Big enough to own Chelsea. ;D


----------



## Jobbed_Out

nate_h said:


> I can't seem to understand how Villa consistantly dominate the england setup (Young and Bent on Saturday, and Delfouneso and Albrighton tonight for the u21's) yet they can't do it for Villa. They just won't play for Houllier and if we're not careful we could go down. We have no spirit and confidence at all. Our last two fixtures are Arsenal and Liverpool, so that basically leaves us with 6 games to get out of this mess. I'm worried :\


I think it's Houllier, last season Richard Dunne was good, he wore the armband a few times now he isn't acting like a leader or a player of his age. You can see even on TV that the players aren't playing like we know they can, I saw people still trying under Kevin MacDonald but they don't seem to care about Houllier.

He has made a few odd decisions in regards to players too, Agbonlahor and Petrov not playing enough matches, Carew and Guzan not wanted and I don't think Michael Bradley has played a full game.


----------



## Rush

BkB Hulk said:


> Big enough to own Chelsea. ;D


twice


----------



## Renegade™

Jobbed_Out said:


> I think it's Houllier, last season Richard Dunne was good, he wore the armband a few times now he isn't acting like a leader or a player of his age. You can see even on TV that the players aren't playing like we know they can, I saw people still trying under Kevin MacDonald but they don't seem to care about Houllier.
> 
> He has made a few odd decisions in regards to players too, Agbonlahor and Petrov not playing enough matches, *Carew and Guzan not wanted* and I don't think Michael Bradley has played a full game.


Why play Carew when you have HESKEY?

Oh and Hulky and RUSH, so big, you won't be in Europe, at all next season 8*D


----------



## Rush

nah we'll finish 5th and crash out in europa next year :side:

seriously though, i don't really care that we don't make europe next season and just concentrate on getting back into the champions league/contend for the premiership.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I hope they do qualify.
I'm looking forward to watching those famous European nights at Anfield, where they will play the team who finished third in the Armenian league in group W of the Europa League.

Walk On.


----------



## Heel

I'm not bothered about the Europa League, if we can't make 4th then I'd rather miss out on Europe all together.


----------



## nate_h

Jobbed_Out said:


> I think it's Houllier, last season Richard Dunne was good, he wore the armband a few times now he isn't acting like a leader or a player of his age. You can see even on TV that the players aren't playing like we know they can, I saw people still trying under Kevin MacDonald but they don't seem to care about Houllier.
> 
> He has made a few odd decisions in regards to players too, Agbonlahor and Petrov not playing enough matches, Carew and Guzan not wanted and I don't think Michael Bradley has played a full game.


I try so hard not to blame him, because Villa have some of the most fickle fans ever, they were calling for his head even before christmas. But he certainly hasn't warmed himself to the fans, especially when he put out a second string team against Man City when we could of got to the semi finals and get momentum going. He's tried to change too much in a short space of time. Dunne has been a bit of a prick to Houllier though, him annd James Collins got into a spat with most of the other players and a coach on a male bonding trip, and basically he's gotten so overweight it's unreal.

Petrov can only pass backwards, so i'm pretty chuffed he's being phased out, and Carew only played when he wanted too, and probably suits stokes style of play. I want to see Heskey and Bent upfront together. United will probably sign Young, and maybe Clark as well. Bradley isnt up to the pace of the Premier League yet..

I wish we went all out to get David Moyes in when O'neill left. I think we could of got him.. It would be a sideways step for him granted, but he would get far more money than he does at Everton. Now the papers say we'll try again, but there's no real reason he'd move to us in the current state we're in


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

> *Neymar reveals Chelsea ambition*
> 
> Brazil starlet Neymar has said it would be a dream come true if he joins Chelsea in the near future.
> 
> Neymar, 19, scored both Brazil's goals in the friendly win over Scotland at the Emirates on Sunday and has become one of the world's top young players with his performances for club side Santos.
> 
> Chelsea already have a trio of Brazilians in their squad in David Luiz, Ramires and Alex and, although Neymar claimed he will have to consider any offer, he revealed he was ready to consider a move to Stamford Bridge.
> 
> ''Chelsea's a great club. It's a dream of every player to play at Chelsea. If one day it happens, I will be very happy to come,'' he told Sky Sports News.
> 
> ''When the moment comes we are going to sit with my family. We are going to think about it and discuss the options.
> 
> ''Last year, when Chelsea came, we sat together and we thought it wasn't the time yet. If it happens this year, we are going to sit again and going to discuss about it.''
> 
> Despite attracting interest from a host of clubs, Neymar insists he is happy at Santos for the time being.
> 
> "I am happy there and, when the time comes, God will make me take the right decision and things will happen," he concluded.
> 
> Luiz, who has flourished since joining Chelsea from Benfica in January, said after Brazil's win over Scotland on Sunday: ''I am very happy because I'm at one of the best teams in the world.
> 
> ''I would love it if Neymar came to Chelsea. He is going to be one of the best players in the world.''


Sounds good to me. Hope he still sticks with the mindset of coming to the Bridge in the summer.


----------



## united_07

Rockhead said:


> Sounds good to me. Hope he still sticks with the mindset of coming to the Bridge in the summer.


"''Chelsea's a great club. It's a dream of every player to play at Chelsea. If one day it happens, I will be very happy to come,'' he told Sky Sports News."

:lmao, who dreams of playing for chelsea, i can understand dreaming of playing for barca, madrid, united, liverpool and clubs like that, at least they have history


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> nah we'll finish 5th and crash out in europa next year :side:
> 
> seriously though, i don't really care that we don't make europe next season and just concentrate on getting back into the champions league/contend for the premiership.


Pretty much yeah. Much rather have less matches to play next year so we can concentrate on getting back into the Champions league. I reckon a lot of Liverpool fans would feel the same. Not all of them of course but quite a few. 

As for Neymar he would be a decent signing for Chelsea especially since they need another young striker, however he would be much better suited at Arsenal tbh.


----------



## nate_h

Europa League sucks, I know Liverpool have a tradition of loving all European competition, but if I was a fan I would glad to miss out on it. Champions League or bust for me. All it does is fatigue your players, make you travel to the most crazy of places, and what for? A cup that only the eastern europeans really care about and barely any money at all. I was glad when Villa went out in the prelims at the start of the season.

As for Neymar, he just strikes me as being Robinho take 2. Brilliant player but questionable attitude, looks like he fancies himself a bit.


----------



## reDREDD

united_07 said:


> "''Chelsea's a great club. It's a dream of every player to play at Chelsea. If one day it happens, I will be very happy to come,'' he told Sky Sports News."
> 
> :lmao, who dreams of playing for chelsea, i can understand dreaming of playing for barca, madrid, united, liverpool and clubs like that, at least they have history


You know, im getting fucking sick of this history bullshit.

Do Chelsea have the most glorious history? No. Did they only start to hold real relevance in the years 2000? Yes. But you know what? We're making history right now. Its not just a fluke. Chelsea got its start and has been charging straight since 2004. The champions league is inevitable. The treble is possible in the future, we got the double last season. Drogba set records. Statistically Lampard was THE player of the years 2000. Chelsea can become one of the major english and worldwide clubs in regards with history.

Even the most major clubs were at one point small. Does this automatically disqualify them holding any future relevance? We're building a dynasty. And either you're with it, or against it.

Say what you want, but for the last 7 years, barring the mistakes, they built themselves in a legitimate team to be reckoned with.


----------



## Nige™

Those clubs with history like Man U, Liverpool, Real, Barca, Milan have all won European titles across different decades going back nearly 50 years. That's the difference. Comparing that to Chelsea's recent success is laughable.

Chelsea simply can't compete with those clubs, not on that scale or come even close to it. 7 years, a few league titles and a Champions League final means nothing, especially when it's all been built by a Russian billionaire.



redeadening said:


> The champions league is inevitable.


Arrogance at its best. This year Chelsea have been on decline. Lampard, Terry, Drogba & Anelka are all past their best. The Champions League isn't inevitable, it's getting further away.


----------



## reDREDD

Correction. Russian _mafia_ billionaire.

And i guaran damn tee we're winning the champions league this year. Or next year. Or the the year after that. Or in the future. Or never. All are likely options.

My point is, just because chelsea lacks history, that doesnt mean they deserve a chance at making it?


----------



## nate_h

Villa have one the CL (well, the equivalent of it) but I hate harping on about it cause I only really care about success that a team has had in the last 10 years or so. and we've had fuck all since then :lmao

Digging on past that just seems like clutching at straws to me.


----------



## Kiz

united_07 said:


> "''Chelsea's a great club. It's a dream of every player to play at Chelsea. If one day it happens, I will be very happy to come,'' he told Sky Sports News."
> 
> :lmao, who dreams of playing for chelsea, i can understand dreaming of playing for barca, madrid, united, liverpool and clubs like that, at least they have history


blah blah blah


----------



## El Conquistador

That ManU/Bolton game brought great exuberance. I jumped off my couch. Lol'd hard @ Bolton blowing the game with a clear advantage.


----------



## wabak

redeadening said:


> Correction. Russian _mafia_ billionaire.
> 
> And i guaran damn tee we're winning the champions league this year. Or next year. Or the the year after that. Or in the future. Or never. All are likely options.
> 
> My point is, just because chelsea lacks history, that doesnt mean they deserve a chance at making it?


Of course you 'deserve' a chance of making it as does every other team, and you lot are in the process of doing so but it will take DECADES for you to even come close to teams like Madrid/Barca/Utd/Liverpool etc is all they are saying, you are not on that level and in 30 years or so if you are, then you can of course vouch for having some history. Then again in 30 years all those teams (except liverpool 8*D) will have EVEN more History on top of their current! It's a crazy cycle.

Also, Fergie said this: 



Code:


He said: "We have certain targets in mind and I think two or three will be fulfilled. There's no question of that.

"The Glazer family have always been supportive of our desires to improve the team." 

He added: "What we are good at is bringing young players to the club, like Chicharito.

"If you look at the last six years, we've brought through young players like Ronaldo and Nani.

"We're good at that and I don't think we should change what we're good at. When we identify the right young players, that's the way we'll go."

Got it from The Sun (I know) but it's direct quotes so.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chelsea will be the biggest football club in the world by 2014.
So said Peter Kenyon a few years back.

He doesn't work there anymore.


----------



## united_07

wabak said:


> Also, Fergie said this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> He said: "We have certain targets in mind and I think two or three will be fulfilled. There's no question of that.
> 
> "The Glazer family have always been supportive of our desires to improve the team."
> 
> He added: "What we are good at is bringing young players to the club, like Chicharito.
> 
> "If you look at the last six years, we've brought through young players like Ronaldo and Nani.
> 
> "We're good at that and I don't think we should change what we're good at. When we identify the right young players, that's the way we'll go."
> 
> Got it from The Sun (I know) but it's direct quotes so.


id probably take de gea and rodwell, and a creative attacking midfielder, anyone BUT charlie adam, and i cant see united getting sanchez/neymar/pastore/Sneijder/lucas da silva.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Rodwell can fuck off.
If we were to get him, there's a chance it could involve Welbeck PLUS cash which is just absurd.
Same goes for Henderson.


----------



## Liam Miller

De Gea, Ashley Young and a CM fuck knows who, hope it ain't rodwell. much prefer someone more attacking.


----------



## Renegade™

Yeah, Henderson can definitely fuck off. Another trademark overhype victim of the English media. Such an average player, not good enough for a big club.

Ideally I'd like Sebastien Frey as I've said many times before, not sold on De Gea yet, plus he doesn't fit what Fergie has continually said he'll look for in his VDS replacement.

Ashley Young? Meh. No thanks tbh.


----------



## united_07

more rumours linking de gea with united



> Manchester United have held talks over the signing of Atletico Madrid goalkeeper David de Gea, according to the player's agent.
> 
> United's current No. 1, Edwin van der Sar, will retire at the end of the season and De Gea is one of the star names pencilled in to replace the out-going Dutchman.
> 
> De Gea, 20, has established himself as the first-choice goalkeeper at Atletico ahead of Sergio Asenjo since breaking into the first team in 2009 and has been watched by United goalkeeping coach Eric Steele on numerous occasions. Sir Alex Ferguson also saw De Gea in action when Atletico played Valencia in September last year.
> 
> With reports circulating that United have made a £17.5 million offer for the Spain U-21 international, his agent, Hector Rincon, revealed that the Premier League leaders have been in contact and that their offer would meet De Gea's release clause.
> 
> "Well, we did have talks with Manchester United but, first of all, they always look for an agreement with the club," Hector Rincon told sport.co.uk. "Anyway, most of the biggest European teams have shown interest in David de Gea."
> 
> Asked if Atletico would be willing to part with their highly-rated goalkeeper, Rincon said: "You would have to ask the club. What I can tell you is that his release clause now is €20 million, but I have no idea if the club would sell him for less.
> 
> "Right now, the player has a contract with Atletico Madrid and if Manchester United or any other team want him they will have to reach an agreement or pay the whole release clause."
> 
> Rincon also reiterated - as he told ESPNsoccernet last year - that Wigan Athletic once made an offer for De Gea and that recently all the top clubs in England have shown an interest.
> 
> "Well, some time ago, before he became an important player in Atletico, Wigan made an offer, but the club rejected it," the agent said. "Recently, I don't want to say any names but all the big clubs in England and in Europe have asked about him."


----------



## haribo

I haven't watched De Gea play, so I can't give be pleased or devastated we're linked with him. He seems a bit cocky from quotes I've read of his.

Ashley Young? No thanks. Would much rather go for BALE. At least one central midfielder is a must, maybe two depending on Hargreaves status and if we sell one (Carrick plz). And who knows, we may even need another centre back the way Rio's going. Sigh.

We definitely need a keeper and a midfielder. Anything after that is a bonus.


----------



## united_07

haribo said:


> I haven't watched De Gea play, so I can't give be pleased or devastated we're linked with him. He seems a bit cocky from quotes I've read of his.
> 
> Ashley Young? No thanks. *Would much rather go for BALE*. At least one central midfielder is a must, maybe two depending on Hargreaves status and if we sell one (Carrick plz). And who knows, we may even need another centre back the way Rio's going. Sigh.
> 
> We definitely need a keeper and a midfielder. Anything after that is a bonus.


yeah but the problem with Bale, is that he would probably cost £40m, and i cant see united spending that much on anyone


----------



## Silent Alarm

I wouldn't mind if we got Young.
He's in the last year of his contract I think, so he wouldn't cost a fortune, £12-14 million I'd say.
Carrick isn't going anywhere, he just signed a new contract.


----------



## haribo

Silent Alarm said:


> Carrick isn't going anywhere, he just signed a new contract.


Hopefully that's just to eek out a couple more million. :side:


----------



## The Monster

Renegade™ said:


> Yeah, Henderson can definitely fuck off. Another trademark overhype victim of the English media. Such an average player, not good enough for a big club.
> 
> Ideally I'd like Sebastien Frey as I've said many times before, not sold on De Gea yet, plus he doesn't fit what Fergie has continually said he'll look for in his VDS replacement.
> 
> Ashley Young? Meh. No thanks tbh.


SAF lies though all the time, he recently said Toni wouldn’t play at all vs Arsenal in FA Cup, he did. He said no one would be brought in Jan he brought Anders Lindegaard then said would attempt to bring in 1 name but couldn’t (My guess is it was either 1 of Rodwell or A. Young). & He said that comment you maybe are referring about regarding buying an experienced gk to replace VDS? Then believe went to watch De Gea play personally vs Valencia & has continued to send scouts to watch him for the rest of this season. So why bother if you believe an experienced GK is needed to replace VDS? SAF a firm believer in youth & DdG is still young (20 atm) When you consider what DdG brings in calmness, composure & assurances its as good as it you going to see, he plays like 30 year old exp GK. I accept his had a blip in form recently but theres a quality GK in there imo & by being at OT as No.1 GK he will improve each week very quickly & while most good GK don’t reach there peak till maybe 30/31 DdG can be there by 25-27, I’m big fan of his & believe his best young GK out there & was my top pck to replace VDS in summer since day 1, I think do well at Manchester United & think we will sign him in summer over everybody/anybody else. 

Not going to go into to far into summer activity but think 3-5 players 1st teamer will arrive in the summer for us, but there still a season on going atm so on to that.

I'm always nervous when we have game after the International break, especially if we are away to tough place & we are. WHU are starting to hit some form & trying not get relegated & what do well at home so be tough game. Few players been on international duty so may be bit of tiredness there but a few fair have been at Carrington training & have had 2 weeks off. 

Think line up 4-4-2 on Saturday.

VDS

Fabio Smalling Vidic Evra

Park Fletch Carrick Giggs

Berbs Rooney

Subs: Kuz Wes Nani Toni Chicha Gibson Ando 

Midfield & 2 wingers have all had a 2 week break & are all fit & ready so think that makes most sense to have that, Berba had rest as well & Rooney needs game still & hitting some form, Smalling to partner Vida at back, Fabio RB as don’t have anybody else there fit atm who can do that job, VDS in goal with Evra at LB. Believe Ando may be fit so on the bench.

Is Saturday lunch time kick off, Performance doesn’t have be great here just winning that counts but be nice to have good showing to have that lift when we face Chelsea away on Wednesday in the UCL in 1st leg.

Heart says 2-1 away win, Head think 1-1 draw. Looking forward to it, should no more about players available tomorrow when SAF does his press conference.


----------



## Foreshadowed

From what I've seen of De Gea, he seems very promising at such a young age. If we were to get him, I could see him really developing as a goalkeeper for United.

The last match I saw him in was when Atletico played Barcelona. De Gea was one of the best players on the pitch for the Atletico team and made a fantastic world class save. If we were to get him, I'd be pleased.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The Sun says we're putting in a £25 million bid for Ashley Young.
The same Ashley Young who has around a year left on his contract :hmm:.
Also, according to SSN just now, Luis Suarez has done his cruciate in training and could miss the rest of the season.










April fools! 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao THE SUN. Do they even try and make realistic stories up anymore?

Bad news for Suarez if true, guess Hulk and RUSH will have to go back to creaming over MEIRELES again.


----------



## Kiz

the suarez bit isn't true, it's april fools.

he said so at the bottom.


----------



## Renegade™

8*D

I did not see it [/Arsene Wenger]


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bad feeling about tomorrow, tricky trip to West Ham. Fucking hate the 12:45 kick-off as well, we never seem to play well when in those games.
Prediction: 1-1


----------



## Kenny

You jammy fucks will win, unless West Ham pull out a performance. 

i started the MEIRELES thing. he is a beast tho


----------



## CGS

West Ham have started to pick up a bit right now so who knows. Hopefully they can cut you guys down to size and give arsenal a helping hand before they go and fuck up at Blackburn somehow :side:


----------



## united_07

It never seems to be an easy game at upton park, so im expecting a difficult game.


----------



## Kenny

hernandez will probaly score. that's my prediction anyway. :side:


----------



## united_07

United line up; Kuz, Fabio, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Gibson, Carrick, Giggs, Valencia, Rooney, Park

:argh:

edit: Subs, Anderson, Nani, Owen, Berbatov, Hernandez, Amos, Gill

good bench though


----------



## Kenny

...that's early? or is that because the clocks are going back? i thought manu/west ham was starting in an hour and half


----------



## CGS

:lmao at that United squad. Scary as fuck. But I guess if shit goes wrong you got a fresh Hernadez, Berbatov, Nani Or Anderson to the pitch. Hell even Owen could make something happen.


----------



## united_07

King Kenny said:


> ...that's early? or is that because the clocks are going back? i thought manu/west ham was starting in an hour and half


starts in about 40mins


----------



## Kenny

Valenica will probaly have a good game.


----------



## Silent Alarm

No Nani, Berbs or Chicharito starting and VDS injured and Gibson starting?
Oh deary me, Fergie has his eye on Tuesday.


----------



## Kenny

Hopefully that means a West Ham win. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

So you can close the gap to a meagre 15 points?
Must be strange for all the Liverpool fans, from now till the end of the seaon you'll be supporting a different team every week :side:.


----------



## Kenny

Yes, 15 points is still achievable. :side:

Obviously the "anyone but United" for the title. 

Also supporting Wigan today


----------



## united_07

im gonna try and stay positive, i'll guess at 2-1 united, with park scoring the winner late on


----------



## Foreshadowed

I'm predicting a 1-1 draw. I'm not overly confident with the line up but look at what happened when Sir Alex chose a weaker United side to face Arsenal in the FA Cup, we won 2-0. Strange to see Giggs up front supporting Rooney but we'll have to see how that pans out.

Still, West Ham are showing good form and that's why I'm going with a draw.


----------



## Kenny

this thread isn't the same without ben. both bens.

PENALTY

west ham leading 1-0


----------



## Silent Alarm

Evra, you retard.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Well done Evra, you fucking moron.


----------



## Kiz

yeah united should get rid of that evra hack.


----------



## Medo

*Fuck off Evra, you idiot.*


----------



## Kenny

:lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed

After a good 5 minute spell from United, Gibson goes and makes a ridiculous shot.

United's passing has been slick and good, likewise, our attack on the wings. We just can't seem to get that final part perfect and get the goal.


----------



## Medo

*For the love of god.....*


----------



## Kenny

PENALTY!


----------



## Medo

*What a fucking mrorns in our defence, first Evra and now Vidic ahhh fuck this shit.*


----------



## Kenny

smalling is next. :side:


----------



## Medo

*Won't be surprised man.*


----------



## Kiz

i hope so.


----------



## Kenny

gibson yellow card. he'll be sent off this match.


----------



## Silent Alarm

We're attacking down the left, Gibson kicks someone of the ball and gets booked.
Yeah, that's the right thing to do.


----------



## Kenny

this match reminds me of when fulham beat you 3-0 in...08/09? sorta


----------



## Silent Alarm

I dunno, we were atrocious that day and Fulham were good.
Today we've had most of the ball, 11 corners (so far) but West Ham went up the pitch and got 2 legit penalties.

Vidic, lucky.


----------



## Medo

*Vidic should be sent off after this tbh.*


----------



## Kenny

should've been red.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bring on Nani & Chicharito for Gibson & Park.
Full time 2-3, no problem.


I wish.


----------



## Jordo

lol vidic is getting sent off lol


----------



## Kenny

I can see Vidic or Gibson being sent off if they remain on the field.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Vidic will go, he always does when shit hits the fan.
Gibson won't be sent off, he'll be subbed and then Fergie will kick the shit out of him.


----------



## Kiz

lets be honest, how did gibson ever get to manchester united.


----------



## Silent Alarm

He's got a nice mouth.


:argh:


----------



## Kenny

vidic should be off, twice now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Parker is brilliant.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Vidic, Carrick, Kuz and Evra have all been trash today. Smalling has been our best player so far. He's defended well and has done some good interceptions.

As for our attack, it has been good but we just can't seem to get that final shot and get the goal. I think Sir Alex needs to bring on Nani and maybe Berbatov at some point.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Rooney! Nice free-kick.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Did we just score directly from a set piece?! That doesn't feel right.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Sweet free kick by Rooney and now we're back in it. Let's get the 2nd goal now United.


----------



## Foreshadowed

GET IN ROONEY! 100 PREMIER LEAGUE GOALS FOR ROONEY!

Edit: oops, sorry for double post.


----------



## Silent Alarm

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOONEEEEY!!!!!!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

2-2, 20 minutes left. Can go on to win this now, if we do that'll show why we've been top for so long this season.


----------



## Rush

fuck you rooney.


----------



## Kenny

fuck you shrek.


----------



## Rush

fuck this garbage


----------



## Foreshadowed

Hattrick for Rooney!


----------



## Medo

*Oh Rooney you bastard *


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

ROONEY hat trick. Brilliant second half performance from him, love it when the boy's pissed off.

And yeah, before it starts, it was never a penalty, but after some of the decisions that have gone against us this year, I suppose that's them 'evening out'. I'll take it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Form is temporary, class (on the pitch) is permanent. Rooney.


----------



## Rush

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> And yeah, before it starts, it was never a penalty, but after some of the decisions that have gone against us this year, I suppose that's them 'evening out'. I'll take it.


see you started that well but then ruined it. wonder if sir alex is upset about the lack of quality from the refs now?  never a penalty and yet again united have been gifted a lead.

edit: :lmao at that. so poor from west ham.


----------



## Foreshadowed

4-2 United!

Hernandez!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

CHICHA-SEXYMEXICANBASTARD-RITOOOO!!!!!!

Stuff. Of. Champions.


----------



## Vader

Never a penalty for United, undecided on the sending off thing as it would be a goal scoring opportunity for some but the referee saw it was Carlton Cole and realised that he never would have scored because he is shit.

Unfortunate for the Hammers but I'll take anything right now as long as it gets us the title.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> see you started that well but then ruined it. wonder if sir alex is upset about the lack of quality from the refs now?  never a penalty and yet again united have been gifted a lead.


I don't see what the point is. We've had a dodgy penalty here and a couple earlier the season, and we've had things like that Birmingham goal not being disallowed for a Zigic handball, and getting fucked at Chelsea. Shit happens, the ref gave two penalties against us and was obviously looking to even it out. It's not fair, but it happens in football, and you sure as fuck don't complain when something goes for you.

Also, HERNANDEZ, they should just let him start each game with a goal to his name to save time.


----------



## Medo

*Gawd i am so happy right now 

Rooney you're the man.*


----------



## Kenny

never a penalty. complete game changer and giving united the lead, as per usual.


----------



## Rush

theres not complaining when things go well and trying to claim that United needed 'evening out' when they get the call more often than not.


----------



## steamed hams

Brilliant stuff from Rooney


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

King Kenny said:


> never a penalty. complete game changer and giving united the lead, as per usual.


'Game changer'? We'd gone from 2-0 down to 2-2, completely took over the game, had them under severe pressure, then scored again a few minutes after the penalty. It was a helping hand, but it in no way changed the game, other than the scoreline, which at that point felt inevitable.

EDIT: Rush that wasn't serious, it was in inverted commas because 'evening out' is all I heard after the Chelsea game. Bit of sarcasm basically.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It was a penalty but rival fans aren't gonna praise our fighting spirit, they'd rather say "boo hoo, that penalty was worth 4 goals".
Long story short: Haters are going to hate 8*D.

Rooney could be in trouble though.


----------



## Vader

What was said after the 3rd goal btw? I didn't hear it as I was too busy crying with happiness.


----------



## Medo

*The most important thing that we got the three points at the end.*


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> It was a penalty but rival fans aren't gonna praise our fighting spirit, they'd rather say "boo hoo, that penalty was worth 4 goals".
> Long story short: Haters are going to hate 8*D.
> 
> Rooney could be in trouble though.


you're right. that was a penalty, but it shouldn't have been


----------



## united_07

GET IN!!!

great comeback, probably wasnt a penalty, but west ham had a bit of a dodgy one in the first half, when it could have been outside the box. West ham did fuck all, their only attempts on target were the penalties,United deserved the win. I was also impressed by fabio today, coming in playing out of position, thought he did well. Hernandez now has 11 goals from 15 attempts.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Brilliant comeback by United. We did it against Aston Villa and we did it against Blackpool and now West Ham have become victims to the United comeback. After a hard fought game, United get the much deserved 3 points. People may say United were lucky because of the penalty decision but we did battle back to 2-2 within a few minutes. Then Hernandez went and got our fourth goal, so luck had nothing to do with it.

United came out fighting in the second half and really dominated in possession and in attack. We had a lot of chances and finally, it all paid off.

As for a negative; Evra was rubbish, Carrick wasn't his usual self with some sloppy passes and Vidic played bad in the first half. However, he did play better in the second half.

Best players for us were Rooney, Hernandez, Berbatov, Valencia, Smalling, Fabio and Giggs. For Man of the Match, I would say it's between Rooney and Smalling as both played excellent. Smalling was class once again in defence and Rooney was the main reason for United's desire to get in front and claim the 3 points.

Also, Berbatov's skill and control of the ball was magic. Some great stuff from him.


----------



## bellywolves

Cheers Rooney and Utd, done us a favour!!

West Ham below us now on goal difference for the time being. It will all count at the end of the season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

If West Ham go down we'll happily part with Gibson and £1.5 million in exchange for Parker :side:.

The reason Rooney could be in trouble is because after he scored the second or third goal (can't remember) he shouted "FUCK OFF" straight at the camera.
He's classy is our Wayne :side:.


----------



## Kiz

probably what he told the prostitute when she asked for her pay.


----------



## NostalgicDave

Its nevr nice to see united win, but west ham deserve to go down. Its a good club which needs a good rebuilding and restructure and if there is a team that seems to have absolutely no chemistry its them.

Now i gotta hope our weak bolton side beat birmingham, im going for a bore draw.


----------



## Medo

*Such a brilliat second half you played Wayne right there.

We looked so bad in the first half, with stupid stuff by the defence with Evra and Vidic, gave them two penalty and we couldn't do much since Rooney was alone but in the second half with Hernandez and Berba in, things worked well with the magic Rooney did in the last 30 minutes of the game and Hernandez always deliver, i started to love the guy, great result for us.

Now it's time that we focu on Chelsea game.*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Get in, Stoke. Today could turn out pretty damn well.


----------



## Even Flow

I gave up on us at half-time. We were pressing a lot, but just weren't getting anywhere. And then the Rooney free-kick changed things and seemingly gave us confidence. A great 2nd half from us in the end.


----------



## NostalgicDave

Theres nothing more frustrating than a lazy twat on a football pitch


----------



## Medo

X-Static said:


> I gave up on us at half-time. We were pressing a lot, but just weren't getting anywhere. And then the Rooney free-kick changed things and seemingly gave us confidence. A great 2nd half from us in the end.


*Same here man, i was like screw this whole thing after the first half i was just pissed off with those stupid faults with our defenders but thankfully Rooney was back in form at the second half, great hatrick indeed.*


----------



## Rush

can we go 5 mins without a foul? fucking hell.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I didn't give up, we were well better than West Ham in the first half but couldn't get anything going.
Their goals came from two defensive brainfarts that led to penalties.
I knew if we could get one back with a decent amount of time left, we'd win.
It must be a kick in the balls for Arsenal though, thinking they could close the gap to 2 points with a game in hand but 45 minutes later, 8 point gap.


----------



## Mikey Damage

kick in the balls? lol.

today's result is well down on the list for 2011 Arsenal nut punches.


----------



## Rush

SKRTEL


----------



## Razor King

Arsene, is this the reason why Arsenal are going to be "unlucky" again?




Silent Alarm said:


> Form is temporary, class (on the pitch) is permanent. Rooney.


:lmao


----------



## Kenny

loving the away crowd and the suarez song.


----------



## Rush

can we sign another defender so i don't have to see Kyrgiakos? :/


----------



## Kenny

cleanout + 4-5 new players in the window.


----------



## Kiz

i think they should sign another brad jones.


----------



## Cre5po

Love how Paul Merson says if Chelsea don't win they're out of the title race

Being realistic we probably are anyway and Sky didn't consider us contenders 4-5 games ago, can't win really. 

Not that I mind I'm happy enough with 3rd. 

Sounds like tonight's MOTD will be good with the Everton vs Villa game being a bit controversial

Oh and this Pool match.


----------



## Rush

nice DIVE. hey SAF, can you come down and abuse the refs for Kenny. thanks.


----------



## Vader




----------



## united_07




----------



## NostalgicDave

It sounds as if Ben Foster has kept birmingham from drawing or even losing this game its a shame we didnt take our chances.

We were unlucky against United and a 2nd string side sound unlucky to lose today, so hopefully luck will favour us in 2 weeks time at WEMBLEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medo

united_07 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Goku

:lmao


----------



## Rush

united_07 said:


> http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/945/liverpoollol.gif http://news.ladbrokes.com/en-gb/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Roy-Hodgson.gif


----------



## Destiny

Hodgsons pretty hot.

Soto had a nightmare. We need plenty of new players!


----------



## Magsimus

Well done Woy, good to see him get some payback.

4-1 win today, was much needed to stop us getting dragged into the fight at the bottom.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Well done, Roy.
Chelsea, 12 points behind, 2 games in hand plus they have to play us :hmm: wouldn't completely rule them out but it's doubtful.


----------



## CGS

fpalm @ Kyrgiakos. I get worried everytime I see his name on our teamsheet. 

Good win for United. Lets see how Arsenal fuck this up now. At this rate I would say Chelsea have a good chance of winning the title as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

Never count out United bitches (even though i did this time), quality wazza.


ohhh and super Woy Hodgson


----------



## Rising

united_07 said:


>


 :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

Epic comeback, had it on the big screen at work in the sports bar and me and my mate Cam (also a Utd supporter) were both working in a great position to see the game, and started marking like fuck once that beaut of a free kick went in. Awesome stuff.

Made even better by the fact Chelsea are pretty much buried now and AGENT WOY got some revenge on LOLerpool. Oh and Arsenal :lmao.

Perfect night of football imo 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

United come back from 2 goals down to win 2-4.
Chelsea draw.
Liverpool do a Liverpool.
Arsenal draw.
7 points clear with 7 games remaining.

I'm so moist right now.

Oh, and one more tiny little cherry on top.
Mourinho lost at home to Gijon.
9 year home record and league, gone.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

At around 1.30 this afternoon, I was feeling pretty shit coming back off the international break to giving away 2 penalties in the first half.

As of now, today feels pretty damn good! Got high hopes for the rest of the season, feeling comfortably at nabbing one trophy at least right now.


----------



## Medo

*Such a great day for United fans, with us comeback after been down 0-2 then beat West Ham 4-2 and Arsenal even made it better withw a draw.


19 *


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Roy. haha. he's right at home at the yoyo club.

i knew we wouldn't get a clean sheet after Agger went off.


----------



## Kenny

^this. Carragher - Skrtel - Kyriagos - Wilson backline is terrible. 

Kelly, Aurelio, Shelvey, Gerrard, Johnson, Agger all injured. Big cleanout needs to be made, plus new players need to be brought in. New quality players.


----------



## Renegade™

No one with half a brain will want to go to LOLerpool tho 8*D


----------



## Rush

blow me ADAM.

we need to fuck the greek off though, useless ******.


----------



## Destiny

The Greek has been good for us most of the time he has had to play. We can't just blame Soto. We played terrible. Everytime we had the ball, we would just play it around in our half. Our midfield didn't want the ball and our wingers were nowhere. 

We didn't play good enough.

We need new players, plain and simple.


----------



## CGS

One of the biggest problems I've noticed with Soto is that he tends to go in too hard for tackles and times when he really doesn't need to, Especially when players will dive over the faintest of touches and win free kicks/penalties. You go in that hard your always going to have the decision go against you. 

Anyway We just need to sort out our back line right now. Johnson, Agger, Kelly & Aurelio being out is gonna hurt us big time. Our defence was weak as it is and it just got ten times worse. We have a great strike force but our midfield and defence need to be sorted out in the summer for sure. I'd be very pissed if guys like Poulson were still around.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Apparently the FA are going to look into the Rooney incident, what a joke.
He shouldn't have done it, he apologised, move on.
It's easy to see why he done it. In the first half, he was awful and he was getting awful abuse "You're a fat, granny shagger!" (technically true :side so it must have felt brilliant to score a hat-trick in 15 minutes and shut them up hence the "Fucking what? What? Fuck off!" remark.

Maybe a finger to the lips and a "shhh" would have been more sensible though? :hmm:


----------



## Nige™

Rooney knows he can't do that. Screaming what he did down the camera with kids around the country watching was just stupid and needless. He knows that kids look up to him and how impressionable they are, and he goes and does something like that.

Throw the book at him. Shameless piece of scum.

Oh yeah, as much as I didn't want West Brom to win, I'm so chuffed for Hodgson that he beat Liverpool. They can kiss Dalglish's ass all they want, that club's nowhere near the top 6 team they think there are.


----------



## Vader

Haha swearing being treated as though it's the worst thing ever. He isn't a role model and I doubt he aims to be one. What charge can he be given? I'd say the same if it wasn't a United player. Only time swearing is out of order is when it is directed at the ref. In terms of kids watching, yeah he shouldn't have done it in regards to that but he's been destroyed in the media today over something that is trivial. Complete bollocks.


----------



## Nige™

RatedR13 said:


> Haha swearing being treated as though it's the worst thing ever. He isn't a role model and I doubt he aims to be one. What charge can he be given? I'd say the same if it wasn't a United player. Only time swearing is out of order is when it is directed at the ref. In terms of kids watching, yeah he shouldn't have done it in regards to that but he's been destroyed in the media today over something that is trivial. Complete bollocks.


Like all big name players, kids look up to them and copy some of the things they do. When they see the likes of Rooney doing what he did yesterday, they think it's okay to do the same. You can be sure as hell there'll be kids doing that at school tomorrow, and I'm sure some of my lot will be doing it.

Footballers are constantly aware and told of the responsibility they carry as professionals and role models. How many other players have done that? None that I can think of. There's a reason for that. You can't and shouldn't do it. It's just Rooney and the total scum that he is. Swearing like he did for no reason whatsoever other than being a complete dick like he did only without swearing at the World Cup shows that he doesn't give a shit.

In terms of a charge, it could be improper conduct. I don't care who it is, you can't just say what he did down a camera knowing the implications that it carries.


----------



## Vader

I guess you and I just have completely different views on the severity of swearing.


----------



## Nige™

I swear a lot but doing it like Rooney did on live TV for no reason in someone of his position, he should know better.

Work with kids like I do and you'll get it. They copy the slightest thing high profile people do. I've got primary school kids coming in with snoods, pink boots, shouting at each other, referees, copying celebrations etc. The attitude they have nowadays is frightening compared to when I was at school, all because of what they see from the top teams. Then we have players going round schools and talking to kids about how important their behaviour is, only to see them doing the complete opposite of what they preach when they get on the pitch.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Nige™ said:


> How many other players have done that? None that I can think of.


Drogba?


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> Drogba?


I knew there had to be one. He got fined didn't he by Uefa? At least he had a reason for doing it with Chelsea getting royally screwed that night. Still wrong but understandable.


----------



## united_07

Drobga got a 6 match ban, with 2 of those suspended, but i think that was more to do with him questioning officials rather than swearing


----------



## Silent Alarm

It doesn't matter, it's still "a fucking dizgrace!"


----------



## Razor King

Man City thrash Sunderland. The difference Tevez makes? 

Ummmm, so Arsenal fans, what should Arsene do now? Go shopping this time, eventually?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Fuck this swearing controversy. Oh, it'll rub off on the kids? Fuck off, they swear more than I do. It's not like I was when I was a kid, and even when I was primary school we had some foul mouths on us. This 'think of the children!' bullshit is absurd.

Heard someone on the radio call for Rooney to get banned for the rest of the season, fuck off. You hear swearing on the pitch every single game, and society hasn't crumbled yet.

This 'role model' stuff is stupid, too. He's just a young guy, on the pitch, getting paid for his talent. He's not anything special, if you or I got abused for 70 minutes we'd respond too. Gerrard elbowing a DJ is much worse than cursing, but I suppose because that didn't happen on a pitch, it's fine?

He was an idiot, he swore, he apologised, just move on. If it was SO bad why didn't Match Of The Day lower the volume of it? Even Shearer acknowledged it was basically nothing.

Oh and Stan Collymore taking the moral highground on the matter, he can do one. 'Why do we need to see that?'. Same could be said about you wanking in a car. It's just the media creating controversy where there isn't any.


----------



## Steph's Lover

Razor King said:


> Man City thrash Sunderland. The difference Tevez makes?
> 
> Ummmm, so Arsenal fans, what should Arsene do now? Go shopping this time, eventually?


Tevez is pure quality, the interplay between him and David Silva has been excellent to watch at times this season. 

As for Arsenal, i don't think Wenger will spend any major amounts of money in the near future. I've got no doubts however that we will eventually be successful even without spending big, we can only get better in the coming years and become more mature through playing at the top level.

When you look at the money we've spent over the years and the amount of injuries to our best players, you could even argue we've actually over-achieved. We have always finished in the top 4 and always progressed to the later stages of the CL, so when you look at how much the likes of Liverpool, Man City & Tottenham have spent, we've definitely over-achieved. 

I reckon Arsenal fans' patience will eventually be rewarded, it may just take another season or two.


----------



## Razor King

All the talk is neat, but where are the trophies? After all, that is the ultimate goal of every goal! I understand your perspective but the point is, Arsenal could at least win the Carling Cup this season, and we blew it up. Every Feb or March, we bottle up under pressure.

I don't expect Arsenal winning the CL anytime soon but next season, the Premier League will be even tougher. You will have an enhanced Man City in there, and Liverpool probably will only be playing in one competition. Then there is Spurs. Chelsea will be better than this season for sure, and Man United is Man United.

This was Arsenal's season, yet as always, it wasn't. Arsenal need a prolific goal scorer at the front, a strong central defender, and a consistent keeper. If Arsenal hadn't squandered their lead against Spurs and Newcastle, you know...


----------



## wariss

David Silva is pure footballing magic.


----------



## Steph's Lover

Razor King said:


> All the talk is neat, but where are the trophies? After all, that is the ultimate goal of every goal! I understand your perspective but the point is, Arsenal could at least win the Carling Cup this season, and we blew it up. Every Feb or March, we bottle up under pressure.
> 
> I don't expect Arsenal winning the CL anytime soon but next season, the Premier League will be even tougher. You will have an enhanced Man City in there, and Liverpool probably will only be playing in one competition. Then there is Spurs. Chelsea will be better than this season for sure, and Man United is Man United.
> 
> This was Arsenal's season, yet as always, it wasn't. Arsenal need a prolific goal scorer at the front, a strong central defender, and a consistent keeper. If Arsenal hadn't squandered their lead against Spurs and Newcastle, you know...


Not winning the Carling Cup was indeed a bottle job, i agree with you on that point. Wenger should have got a GK in 2008 when Lehmann left the club but getting a new keeper now would only dent Szczesny's confidence.

The myth that we need a strong centre back is also debatable imo, we've conceded less goals than United so far this season and our first choice CB has only played 3 games for us this season. Djourou has been immense this season and considering this is Koscielny's first season in English football, he's done very well too. 

I agree that we need a prolific striker, RVP is one of the best in the world when he's fit but he's only ever fit for about half of a season.


----------



## united_07

Seen a bit of De Gea in his match today, made some good saves, one especially, at the moment he is probably my preferred choice to replace van der sar


----------



## Renegade™

> I swear a lot but doing it like Rooney did on live TV for *no reason *in someone of his position, he should know better.


Apparently, as he waited to take the pen he was being called "Granny Shagger" and "Fat C***" amongst other things by the West Ham fans.


----------



## Rush

Well he is a granny shagger, and a fat cunt. Just couldnt handle the truth i suppose


----------



## Kiz

rooney's just a retarded fuck up anyway.


----------



## Renegade™

Not as bad as BaLOLtelli tho.


----------



## Kiz

balotelli's harmless.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah, throwing darts out a window is fairly harmless.

If he was being called those things he's entitled to blow off a little steam.
Those people who ring into radio phonelines spouting "role model, think of the children, disgraceful behaviour" are probably the same people who, when United come to their ground, gleefully shout "You Scouse bastard!" at him.
If I was a professional footballer, I'd never be able to put up with that abuse. Someone would end up getting stabbed with a corner flag!

Well done, Wayne. "FUCKING WHAT? WHAT? FUCK OFF" it's poetry.


----------



## Stojy

Honestly, as a professional athlete, you're putting yourself out there for abuse. Especially when you do some coontraversial things in your personal life. If you're not thick skinned and can't take the insults, you're obviously not cut out to be a pro athlete.


----------



## BkB Hulk

If Rooney doesn't want to be abused, maybe he should stop being such a little cunt. Just an idea.


----------



## Kiz

Silent Alarm said:


> Yeah, throwing darts out a window is fairly harmless.
> 
> If he was being called those things he's entitled to blow off a little steam.
> Those people who ring into radio phonelines spouting "role model, think of the children, disgraceful behaviour" are probably the same people who, when United come to their ground, gleefully shout "You Scouse bastard!" at him.
> If I was a professional footballer, I'd never be able to put up with that abuse. Someone would end up getting stabbed with a corner flag!
> 
> Well done, Wayne. "FUCKING WHAT? WHAT? FUCK OFF" it's poetry.


about as harmless as throwing them at a wall.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck that. He was getting dogs abuse on Saturday and he shut them up, well done.
He won't do it again though, Fergie will ensure of that.

Throwing darts out of a window is as harmless as throwing them at a wall? :hmm: Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## Kiz

just like i cant argue with it's ok to swear on a live television coverage with millions upon millions of people because other people swear all the time.


----------



## Rush

not surprised a Pom can't handle a bit of sledging.


----------



## Liam Miller

Can't believe what an issue this is, he said "fuck off and fucking" oh my god please someone call the police. most of the people who are kicking up a fuss about this clearly have not been to a footy game.

Saying it into the camera clearly was a little stupid, but what else would you expect from a scouser. Only in England would someone make the front or back pages and be on the news for swearing so sad.


Ohh and Wenger is at it again this time claiming fixture conspiracy


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Pom"? 

Feck it, we'll see what happens.
I think it'll be a fine but you never know with the FA.
It's strangely similar to Gerrard a season or two back.
He elbowed Michael Brown in the head (Rooney/McCarthy incident) and then a week or two later he gave a ref 2 fingers to his face and told him fuck off (Rooney swearing incident).

Scousers.


----------



## Razor King

It was stupid from Rooney's part but that's old news, isn't it? Rooney _is_ a stupid person. I think this is being blown out of proportion. He said it. Now, he can't say what he wants? Alright, there is the camera. So what? It's not that he picked one person and slaughtered him with a verbal free-kick!

As for the role model example, surely, Rooney isn't a role model after the casino-debt and the hooker saga. Who expects him to be? I don't think even Rooney considers himself a role model. Well, not for the "civilized" ones at least...


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Renegade™ said:


> Apparently, as he waited to take the pen he was being called "Granny Shagger" and "Fat C***" amongst other things by the West Ham fans.


----------



## Liam Miller

He does what he wants.


----------



## Kiz

rooney, always having his mouth close to balls.


----------



## Liam Miller

Kiz said:


> rooney, always having his mouth close to balls.



Like i said he does what he wants, Tevez should know anyway they tea bagged each other many a time


----------



## Kiz

thats some weird information to have.


----------



## LiamBro

Just signed up to this forum, good to see a Premier League thread  

I'm an Everton fan!


----------



## united_07

Fucks sake, looks like it will be a two game ban, unless he appeals and wins. So its looks like he will miss the FA cup semi final against city :cuss:


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Facking boolshit"

FA chairman? David Bernstein. Former Man City chairman.

Just sayin'. Thankfully I'm not paranoid but if I was..... :side:.


----------



## Vader

2 game ban for swearing at no-one. pathetic.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Don't be silly, he swore at the millions (and millions!) of children!
They're all going to develop into granny/grandad shagging, cheating, smoking, hooker riding sociopaths.

He has ruined a generation of children.


----------



## Rush

if he gets 2 matches for swearing surely he should get at least a 5 game ban for having such an ugly head. thats whats going to scar the children.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> if he gets 2 matches for swearing surely he should get at least a 5 game ban for having such an ugly head. thats whats going to scar the children.


surely this guy should be banned for the rest of the season then


----------



## Rush

shrek still has him beat


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah but we have Giggs. He's dreamy :side:.


----------



## united_07

SPEARING


----------



## Liam Miller

2 match ban? really FA, you bunch of slimy posh southern non football fan cunts

What happened to the media and FA darling Gerrard last season?

Were is the fucking consistency, not just this case but in many others even some favouring united no doubt the haters will point out, the FA are about as useful as herpes.

A question for David Bernstein The former Manchester City board member and chairman. What game will rooney miss ahh yeah man city, coincidence?


----------



## LiamBro

QPR killing Sheff United at the moment


----------



## haribo

Rush said:


> if he gets 2 matches for swearing surely he should get at least a 5 game ban for having such an ugly head. thats whats going to scar the children.












LIFETIME BAN


----------



## BkB Hulk

united_07 said:


> surely this guy should be banned for the rest of the season then


He looks like he just slotted three past VDS in that photo. :side:

:lmao @ a two match ban for swearing. Awful.


----------



## Liam Miller

Siege mentality is back in full flow, fuck them all.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I don't even care anymore. They can suspend the rest of the first team 'til the end of the season, Arsenal and Chelsea would still find a way to fuck up their title challenges.

Maybe it's a good fucking job they're banning Rooney. He's not a REAL English role model, like that guy who fucked his teammate's missus, that guy who elbowed a bouncer for not playing his 'choon, la' and that guy who shot someone at the training ground with a pellet gun. The children will be safe with Rooney gone.

By the way, has there been any media fuss about Essien's "tackle" this weekend? Or was Evans just witch-hunted because his stupidity was unlucky enough to injure someone?


----------



## Liam Miller

build a bonfire,
build a bonfire,
put the fa at the top,
cos you can go round shooting children
but you can't say fucking what


And this tackle 









Clean as they come or so the FA thinks so.

Ohh and harry you tax evading prick get off your high horse, i remember you swearing at rob palmer in a interview


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hope Ronnie bangs in a few against 'Arrys crowd tomorrow tonight.
Sick to death of the droopy faced bollocks.

SIEGE MENTALITY, ENGAGE!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

That's the one, WWE_TNA. Terrible tackle, two footed lunge, to the shin on his standing leg. Didn't even get a yellow card, did he? 

Could have easily have broken Pennant's leg, ending his season at least, and it was pure luck it didn't. Essien won't miss any football for that. Rooney'll likely miss two games for saying 'fuck'. All bias aside, bit of a joke, isn't it? Evans deserved punishment for his tackle, and he got it. Carragher and Essien's were just as bad, though, and nothing happens.


----------



## Liam Miller

Can they go back to older games, maybe he will get banned for this also


----------



## united_07

PFA Player of the Year Nominees: Charlie Adam, Samir Nasri, Gareth Bale, Nemanja Vidic, Carlos Tevez, Scott Parker.
PFA Young Player of the Years Nominees: Bale, Nasri, Wilshere, Coleman and Hart, Nani

How the fuck did Hernandez not get nominated for Young player of the year? :cuss:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Isn't Chicharito's goal record in the league 1 in 2 right now, 11 goals or something?

Fuck an award, he's been one of my personal highlights of the season. Kid's a revelation.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gareth Bale: 3 assists & 7 goals.
Nani: 16 assists & 9 goals.

Yeah, fuck off.


----------



## Liam Miller

Some West ham fans allegedly racially abused their own players, way to go hammers give yourselves a clap for been retarded.

No doubt the FA won't do much racism isn't as important as swearing now is it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I'm still completely bewildered why, if the swearing was so terrible, Sky didn't mute it? The match is time delayed, and the close-ups are the time you'd be watching out for cursing or gestures. Not saying it wasn't a mistake on Rooney's part, but if it was genuinely as shocking as the likes of Collymore are saying, why didn't the producer hit the mute button?


----------



## Renegade™

What an absolute farce Rooney getting suspended for two games is. The FA need to die. Really, such a pathetic bunch of double standardizing douchebags. The media's just as bad for egging the campaign on against him, where's the calls for bans when Gerrard assaults a guy in a nightclub or John Terry shagging his friends wife. Owait they're perfect role models of course.

Scum c***s.


----------



## Kiz

tbh it's probably trying to save face for not banning him for the elbow.


----------



## Stojy

Sometimes what happens on the pitch, and what happens off the pitch can make a difference. The two incidents you (Reney) mentioned were _off _the pitch, Rooney's was _on_ the pitch.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I guess the FA agrees with the West Ham fans.


----------



## Renegade™

Don't get me started on the amount of stuff they get away with on the pitch. Gerrard and his elbows especially. It's still a farcical decision, if they suspend Rooney for 2 games, now everytime we see a player swear after they disagree with a decision, score a goal, get hurt or whatever, they have to be banned aswell. It's the FA being their usual worthless selves.


----------



## Stojy

Well then maybe they thought the fat fuck could take a break from some match play, and just hit the treadmill for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Rush

Renegade™ said:


> What an absolute farce Rooney getting suspended for two games is. The FA need to die. Really, such a pathetic bunch of double standardizing douchebags. The media's just as bad for egging the campaign on against him, where's the calls for bans when Gerrard assaults a guy in a nightclub or John Terry shagging his friends wife. Owait they're perfect role models of course.
> 
> Scum c***s.


come on son you're smarter than that. How does John Terry fucking Bridge's missus have anything to do with football, or the FA?


----------



## Kenny

Clutching at straws as usual. United players recieve all the injustice.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

The fact that Bale is on that list ahead of Nani defuncts it of all credibility since Bale has done fuck all in the League to warrant that, he played well in two games in the champions league.

Vidic or Parker should probably win, Bale hasn't been great at all. Nasri and Tevez have been good but the best player in the league is a mile off for them. Charlie Adam is there because he stands out around those around him. You could say the same about Parker but he has genuienly been one of the best players, Vidic is one of the reason we are still top of the league despite early poor form. Vidic or Parker gets my vote.


----------



## Stojy

Rush said:


> *come on son you're smarter than that.* How does John Terry fucking Bridge's missus have anything to do with football, or the FA?


No, he's not 8*D.

I agree with everything else you said though.


----------



## Seb

All the Man Utd fans embarrassing themselves and acting like this is some big FA conspiracy against the club. Get real.

Rooney is a fucking moron, what he did was completely out of line and he definitely deserved to be punished. A better punishment would've been fining him two weeks wages but since the FA don't have the power to impose wage related fines, this was the second best option. Rooney only has himself to blame for acting like a tard, especially doing it the day after the FA and the Premier League announced stricter enforcing of the 'Respect' campaign.



Renegade™ said:


> What an absolute farce Rooney getting suspended for two games is. The FA need to die. Really, such a pathetic bunch of double standardizing douchebags. The media's just as bad for egging the campaign on against him, where's the calls for bans when Gerrard assaults a guy in a nightclub or John Terry shagging his friends wife. Owait they're perfect role models of course.
> 
> Scum c***s.


Not only did all of the top football journalists i saw say he didn't deserve to miss games over this incident, but also would you like to explain to us what John Terry's sex life has to do with the FA? Or an assault charge on Gerrard that was DROPPED?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Martin Samuel made a good point point in his article.
He asked why the FA didn't punish Rooney for cursing down the camera at the World Cup after the match against Algeria (I can't remember him actually cursing but Samuel says he said "for fuck sake")?
Because it didn't suit their motives, they were waiting for Rooney to come good at the World Cup.
One rule for England Rooney, another for United Rooney.

Retire, Wayne :side:.


----------



## united_07

Rooney should have done a shearer and threaten to refuse to play for england if he gets banned, shearer got away with kicking someone in the head by doing that

edit: oh and this
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz

obviously a v for victory after embarassing sunderland


----------



## Liam Miller

19 will be even sweeter.

Seb off the high horse you know Pool, Gooners and Chavski fans would be exactly the same if their player got banned for saying a swear word. not that it's that bad of a word anyway


----------



## BkB Hulk

Maybe Rooney can use his time on the sidelines to reconnect with Fergie up in the stands. Aren't they fighting over a boy or something again?


----------



## Kiz

lotta irony with a united supporter talking about high horses there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

United are the best team in the league so every other side has to conspire along with the FA to take them down. There's nothing arrogant about that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Not arrogant, just better.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Obvious trolling, but I'm not sure which irony to point out there.


----------



## steamed hams

What does tbl mean Seb?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Settle petal, it's banter.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Can't really tell when United fans are being serious or not outside of a handful in here.


----------



## Rush

i take most comments from united fans as them being serious because, well they're twats who most likely believe what they're saying 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

> Not only did all of the top football journalists i saw say he didn't deserve to miss games over this incident, but also would you like to explain to us what John Terry's sex life has to do with the FA? Or an assault charge on Gerrard that was DROPPED?


Yeah I was silly bringing that up. 

However what bemuses me is players swear all the time during games (reacting to decisions, scoring goals, celebrating etc) and you can see and usually hear that too so it just seems weird that right now they've decided they'll come down on a player for it.


----------



## Liam Miller

Andy Lonergan was fined and warned for giving various fingers to opposition fans. Consistency FA?, about as consistant as Arsenal.

It's a fact that higher profile players and teams get tougher punishment than others not just united.

Some of the plastics here that have been fans for probably no more than a few years really do my nut in.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

BkB Hulk said:


> Can't really tell when United fans are being serious or not outside of a handful in here.


Can't speak for anyone but myself, obviously, but 90% of the time I horribly overreact, kick the cat for ten minutes and then become reasonable. You just can't talk about football in a reasonable way with rival fans, mainly cause it's boring. 

Still not sure why Essien's tackle isn't being discussed, vilified or even mentioned though. I'm genuinely feeling double standards there after Evans and Carragher get called out on their horribly irresponsible challenges.


----------



## Kiz

in the media? i'd say cos racism would be brought up.

and im 100% serious about that.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Yeah in the media. I mean, Carragher got fuck all punishment but a few journalists at least mentioned it. I've seen nothing about Essien's at all, maybe you have to injure someone for it to be important.


----------



## Renegade™

Like the De Jong/Ben Arfa incident.


----------



## Kiz

plus whatever gets said about chelsea in the media anyways?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

They've become pretty irrelevant. Sometimes you get the lols of how few goals their ridiculous strikeforce has scored since February (one, is it?).


----------



## Kiz

dont need to count very high for the amount the 50 mil ladyboywonder has slotted.


----------



## Silent Alarm

You're really tempting fate before tomorrow, aren't you?

Edit: Nothing to see here, move along :side:.


----------



## Seb

WWE_TNA said:


> 19 will be even sweeter.
> 
> Seb off the high horse you know Pool, Gooners and Chavski fans would be exactly the same if their player got banned for saying a swear word. not that it's that bad of a word anyway


Anyone who isn't biased or a complete idiot would agree that Rooney had this coming to him and his conduct was disgusting. This sort of punishment will definitely ensure he won't do it again, which after all is the point of a punishment.

He wasn't caught on camera saying you fucking beauty a'la the gif someone else posted in here, he deliberately went up to the camera and angrily ranted and swore into it, exactly like Drogba did after the Barcelona game. At least Drogba had justification for doing so (though he was still in the wrong), Rooney had just scored a hat-trick. Completely bizzare.


----------



## Goku

Silent Alarm said:


> You're really tempting faith before tomorrow, aren't you?


*fate.


----------



## Seb

Rooney is an idiot for doing this more so as he's (finally) really been coming back into form, it's great to see him somewhat back to his best recently.


----------



## Renegade™

> Rooney had just scored a hat-trick. Completely bizzare.


Come on Seb how would you react if you'd copped abuse for ages calling you everything under the sun? People are conveniently ignoring the ridiculous amount of abuse he copped leading up to that. There isn't one man who would stand there and cop that kind of crap without responding in kind.

The only reason Rooney said what he did was because of the abuse he was copping from the Hammers fans.


----------



## Goku

Renegade™ said:


> Come on Seb how would you react if you'd copped abuse for ages calling you everything under the sun? People are conveniently ignoring the ridiculous amount of abuse he copped leading up to that. There isn't one man who would stand there and cop that kind of crap without responding in kind.


----------



## reDREDD

Poopy.

Though its not much of a comparison seeing as technically Cena never did anything WRONG to get all this abuse.


----------



## Renegade™

Hohenheim of Light said:


>


:lmao.


----------



## Razor King

Word life!

Rooney is an idiot, but Rooney is also the guy who was being criticized lift, right, center and wasn't in form for so long. He blasted off because he needed to, and considering Rooney _is_ an idiot, he just didn't pick the correct time. The problem is--while celebrating the goal and his hat-trick, the camera followed Rooney. How accidental! Or, is it just humans emotions?


----------



## Nige™

Renegade™;9542484 said:


> Come on Seb how would you react if you'd copped abuse for ages calling you everything under the sun? People are conveniently ignoring the ridiculous amount of abuse he copped leading up to that. There isn't one man who would stand there and cop that kind of crap without responding in kind.
> 
> The only reason Rooney said what he did was because of the abuse he was copping from the Hammers fans.


That's bull mate tbh. *Players cop shit from the fans every week* and have never responded like that. He didn't need to swear at the cameraman. What did he do? He absolutely didn't. He just snapped for no reason and he's got punished for it.

I don't like John Terry one bit but after he got all the shit from the Burnley fans when it came out about him & Bridge's bint, did he react like a knob when he scored? No! He barely celebrated. No one's lost it like that like Rooney has aside from Drogba, but like Seb said, there was some justification for it from Drogba.

To say he was getting stick from the fans is a feeble excuse. He's had far worse than that and so have loads of players. His reaction was totally unnecessary. Yes his punishment maybe a bit excessive but he was still wrong to do what he did. If no one can see that then I'm amazed. It seems only United fans have a problem with it. Surprise surprise!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Nige™ said:


> It seems only United fans have a problem with it. Surprise surprise!


I've got absolutely no problem with Rooney being punished but a 2 match ban seems way too strong to me. At the end of the day he lost his temper, said a naughty word (that Sky decided not to censor) and will now likely miss an important league game and a cup game, after issuing an apology.

Hopefully next time Rooney'll turn his head slightly away from the camera, because if you're not looking into the lens, it's fine.


----------



## Silent Alarm

That would be funny. He scores, gets very close to the camera but doesn't look at it and screams a barrage of celebratory swear words to nobody in particular.

Problem, FA? trollface.jpg


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Silent Alarm said:


> That would be funny. He scores, gets very close to the camera but doesn't look at it and screams a barrage of celebratory swear words to nobody in particular.
> 
> Problem, FA? trollface.jpg







There's no possibility that the FA didn't ban him because they needed him for the Euros, so it must be that it's okay. Hell, practically every game you see a player swearing on-camera after scoring, or after having a foul given against them, so there's precedent. 

It's good to know that being head-on to the camera is the line between 'passion' and 'offensive'.


----------



## Jon Staley

Wayne Rooney > the gaping-assed FA who take it from all the foreign players ruining the league.

Being banned for swearing is ridiculous. It's like putting the camera in the corner during a fight and not expecting swearing. The whole countries been on his back and criticising him and he's rightfully going to want to say fuck you.


----------



## Nige™

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> There's no possibility that the FA didn't ban him because they needed him for the Euros, so it must be that it's okay. Hell, practically every game you see a player swearing on-camera after scoring, or after having a foul given against them, so there's precedent.
> 
> It's good to know that being head-on to the camera is the line between 'passion' and 'offensive'.


He didn't swear there did he? Come on for god sake. Yeah one of your best players has been banned, but you can't compare those two videos. He swore in one and didn't swear in the other. He gave his opinion in one and swore in the other. We have watersheds for a reason you know.



The JPH said:


> Wayne Rooney > the gaping-assed FA who take it from all the foreign players ruining the league.
> 
> Being banned for swearing is ridiculous. It's like putting the camera in the corner during a fight and not expecting swearing. The whole countries been on his back and criticising him and he's rightfully going to want to say fuck you.


Yeah you're bound to be defensive about it but you're clutching a straws now. Everything Rooney's had shit for for the last 6 months or so, he's brought on himself. Sulking, paying for whores, cheating on his pregnant wife in their own home, demanding a transfer which I seem to remember most people on here were giving him shit for and telling him to do one and acting like a stroppy spoilt kid, he's done all that himself without the help of anyone other than himself. Players get abuse thrown at them all the time from the fans and no one's sworn at the camera for no reason when it's put in their face, let alone after scoring a hat trick and turning round a 2-0 deficit.

For god sake, the guy's asked for it and got punished. Maybe a ban's wrong but he's in the wrong. All this hypocrisy and trying to blame the FA is getting beyond a joke now. If you're looking for someone to blame, blame Rooney. No one made him swear did they? It's just him being the prick that he is. If he hadn't have spat his dummy out *AGAIN*, none of this would've happened. Simple as!

I'm pretty sure had Ashley Cole done it, you'd all be saying the complete opposite of what you are. Blind loyalty!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Nige™ said:


> He didn't swear there did he? Come on for god sake. Yeah one of your best players has been banned, but you can't compare those two videos. He swore in one and didn't swear in the other. He gave his opinion in one and swore in the other. We have watersheds for a reason you know.


As he turns his head from the camera, he says 'for fucks sake', it's muted on that video presumably as it was on the BBC. Should have checked that before I posted it. But he swears as he turns away from the camera, which was my point on looking directly into the lens.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Even Sunday league players cop shit from fans, you'd think that the top players would be used to it. I remember being yelled at over the fence at jobber level football, you just laugh it off or ignore it. Personally I'd just go for the classic cupping of the ears or the shhh gesture to give it back to opposition fans, it pisses them off more to be honest.


----------



## Rush

i've been abused at my u21's games by people on the sidelines. its not hard to shake it off and just play football.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Rush said:


> i've been abused at my u21's games by people on the sidelines. its not hard to shake it off and just play football.


Exactly, at the end of the day you are the one playing and they are usually the fat ones drinking a beer wishing they could be on the field.


----------



## Gunner14

Rooney deserves the ban. He looked TWICE at the camera before looking down it and swearing. You can be passionate without being an asshole. Something that is lost upon Manchester United players.

As mentioned by others there is a distinctive difference between swearing on the pitch which happens alot (like when you make a mistake) and directly swearing down a camera during a live broadcast. If it was his 1st time he would have just got a fine or no action. Second time you take action. People are forever criticizing the F.A for never doing anything to change the bad points of football then when they start they get criticized for it. As long as they follow through and the next player who swears for the 2nd time down a camera gets a 2 match ban then its fair enough. It's not like you can fine him because money means nothing to him.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

> Players chief Gordon Taylor has questioned the Football Association's decision to charge Wayne Rooney for swearing into a TV camera after his hat-trick against West Ham.
> 
> The England striker was charged with using abusive language and has until 6pm on Tuesday to indicate whether he will accept the charge - which would carry a two-match ban - or appeal against it. Professional Footballers' Association chief executive Taylor entered the debate by issuing a statement on the PFA website.
> 
> It read: "Whilst the use of foul and abusive language is not condoned, there is an acceptance by all parties within the game that 'industrial language' is commonly used. It becomes an issue when directed towards match officials. However, when used in a spontaneous way in celebration or frustration then it is not normally expected to merit a sanction."
> 
> The statement continued: "If sanctions are to be imposed in such circumstances then this has to be done in a balanced and consistent manner, and participants made aware of this fundamental change in approach."
> 
> If Rooney accepts the FA charge he would miss United's Premier League home clash with Fulham on Saturday and the FA Cup semi-final meeting with Manchester City a week later.
> 
> The charge was described on the PFA's website as being "unprecedented" and, if upheld, would set a "dangerous precedent" leading to a greater number of players being dismissed.
> 
> PFA deputy chief executive John Bramhall said: "I think it puts them (the FA) in a difficult position if they do set a precedent that using foul and abusive language on the field of play is to be treated in this way.
> 
> "Then it could lead to a very serious situation with regards to our members, who in previous seasons have been working with an acceptance level, a tolerance level which clearly has now been changed.
> 
> "None of the participants in the game have been involved in the discussions even though there have been on-going discussions between all the stakeholders within the game looking at what is acceptable within the game."


Taylor questions Rooney charge

Take that for what you will. It comes across as if the FA have made a new rule here as "industrial language" is generally accepted and now they have backed themselves into a corner and a lot more players will have to get banned. They don't seem to have set a line but decided Ronney crossed it.


----------



## united_07

Comparing sunday league abuse to the abuse Rooney gets is ridiculous, Rooney will not only get abuse from tens of thousands when he plays, but he probably gets that sort of stuff most days from opposing fans, when he isnt playing, and stuff written in newspapers and online.
Im not arguing that he shouldnt have been charged but the punishment he received is too harsh


----------



## Jobbed_Out

It isn't ridiculous, while not on as big as stage as the Premier League it's still relevent to the discussion. Excluding that from the debate there are players who cop more than Rooney and can take it without getting emotional and swearing at a TV camera. He made a mistake and hopefully Sir Alex will have a word with him and he'll vent his frustation in a different way next time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

If he's having a word with SAF, he'll probably chuck his toys out of the pram in a press conference next time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I wouldn't be that surprised if he moved abroad. It must be tough every single day to be getting abuse (for problems of his own making but still...). You go on the pitch and you have a few thousand people chanting about you, your wife and even your kid. You walk down the street and you'll probably encounter some mouthy opposition fan giving you stick. I'm not surprised he has anger problems. But that's what you get when you go off riding hookers while the missus is pregnant.

At least if he moved abroad he wouldn't understand the abuse :side:.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I doubt Rooney has two braincells to rub together, so understanding the abuse is never going to be a problem, even in England.

The guy is just a spoiled twat in general. He showed that by "walking out" on Man U earlier this season.


----------



## eddiefan

A huge fine would have been enough punishment. The ban is just too harsh.


----------



## Medo

*So they ban Wayne for swearing now, what a joke.


Just wondering what's next FA ?*


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Medo said:


> *So they ban Wayne for swearing now, what a joke.
> 
> 
> Just wondering what's next FA ?*


He'll probably get banned next for scaring kids with his ugly face.:lmao


----------



## Rush

^ kinda said that the other day. keep up son ;D


----------



## Renegade™

Well the precedent has been set, now they have to ban anyone who swears and is caught on camera doing so for consistency. But of course, they won't do that, as the media only seems to like witch hunting Rooney these days.

IF he does get banned, which isn't confirmed yet, is it?


----------



## Rush

Renegade™ said:


> Well the precedent has been set, now they have to ban anyone who swears and is caught on camera doing so for consistency. But of course, they won't do that, as the media only seems to like witch hunting Rooney these days.


----------



## Renegade™

Rush said:


>


----------



## Rush

Renegade™ said:


>


----------



## haribo

Are you saying that's what Kuyt looks like? Fairly accurate caricature tbh.


----------



## Renegade™

Rush said:


>


----------



## Rush




----------



## Goku

This is not funny anymore.


----------



## Renegade™

Yeah RUSH way to ruin it 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

Lets face it, when a 'Pool fan is reduced to the Rooney/Shrek stuff, you know they're going through a tough patch.
They used to win trophies, didn't they?

8*D


----------



## Vader

Last time Liverpool won the league;



















were both insanely relevant.


----------



## Renegade™

tbf Total Recall is a pretty fucking awesome movie.


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> Lets face it, when a 'Pool fan is reduced to the Rooney/Shrek stuff, you know they're going through a tough patch.
> They used to win trophies, didn't they?
> 
> 8*D


:sad:



Renegade™ said:


> Yeah RUSH way to ruin it 8*D


not my fault the comparison is so apt that nothing can top it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

The Australian ban thread in rants made me realise that a lot of posters here actually chose the teams they support. I'm interested in how you guys came to follow the teams you do?

Personally I never had to think about it, a United shirt was one of my first birthday presents, I was born in Salford and my old man would have disowned me before I started school if I liked City, so I can't even think how you'd select a team. Was it due to certain players, matches, connections, etc?

Genuine interest btw, not bullshit elitism or location dick-swinging.


----------



## united_07

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> The Australian ban thread in rants made me realise that a lot of posters here actually chose the teams they support. I'm interested in how you guys came to follow the teams you do?
> 
> Personally I never had to think about it, a United shirt was one of my first birthday presents, I was born in Salford and my old man would have disowned me before I started school if I liked City, so I can't even think how you'd select a team. Was it due to certain players, matches, connections, etc?
> 
> Genuine interest btw, not bullshit elitism or location dick-swinging.


I didnt have much choice who i support, my dad supports united, not from manchester though, but i was taken to several games when i was younger so there was only one team i was going to support, but i also support my local team as well who are in a lower league.


----------



## Vader

I wanted to support Liverpool but my dad said this to me (bear in mind I was about 4 years old) "no son of mine is goin' t' be supportin' that Scouse shite, come on lad I'll get you a United top wi' Cantona on t' back." Didn't have a choice really but my word am I glad he did, as there's been countless United legends that I've been in awe of and hundreds of Scouse shit that I've laughed at.


----------



## Silent Alarm

My Dad. Simple as that.


----------



## Rush

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> The Australian ban thread in rants made me realise that a lot of posters here actually chose the teams they support. I'm interested in how you guys came to follow the teams you do?
> 
> Personally I never had to think about it, a United shirt was one of my first birthday presents, I was born in Salford and my old man would have disowned me before I started school if I liked City, so I can't even think how you'd select a team. Was it due to certain players, matches, connections, etc?
> 
> Genuine interest btw, not bullshit elitism or location dick-swinging.


grandfather supported them and being around 8 at the time i was honestly only going to pick one of liverpool, united or arsenal


----------



## Mikey Damage

LeBron James is now a minority owner of Liverpool.

This is not a joke.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Renegade™ said:


> Well the precedent has been set, now they have to ban anyone who swears and is caught on camera doing so for consistency. But of course, they won't do that, as the media only seems to like witch hunting Rooney these days.
> 
> IF he does get banned, which isn't confirmed yet, is it?


No, anyone who swears aggressively directly at the camera like him would have to be banned, not anyone who just swears in general.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> The Australian ban thread in rants made me realise that a lot of posters here actually chose the teams they support. I'm interested in how you guys came to follow the teams you do?
> 
> Personally I never had to think about it, a United shirt was one of my first birthday presents, I was born in Salford and my old man would have disowned me before I started school if I liked City, so I can't even think how you'd select a team. Was it due to certain players, matches, connections, etc?
> 
> Genuine interest btw, not bullshit elitism or location dick-swinging.


First game I ever saw was Leeds/Liverpool and I decided I wanted Liverpool to win that game. iirc Leeds won. I guess that was a bad omen.


----------



## Nige™

BkB Hulk said:


> First game I ever saw was Leeds/Liverpool and I decided I wanted Liverpool to win that game. iirc Leeds won. I guess that was a bad omen.


When Viduka scored 4?

Classic game t'was that!


----------



## Boavista

LeBron 8)

Liverpool season ticket holder here, go all the away and european games too!


----------



## Renegade™

> The Australian ban thread in rants made me realise that a lot of posters here actually chose the teams they support. I'm interested in how you guys came to follow the teams you do?
> 
> Personally I never had to think about it, a United shirt was one of my first birthday presents, I was born in Salford and my old man would have disowned me before I started school if I liked City, so I can't even think how you'd select a team. Was it due to certain players, matches, connections, etc?
> 
> Genuine interest btw, not bullshit elitism or location dick-swinging.


When I was 3 I went to England and my mums sister and also her best friend over there too are fanatic Utd supporters, she bought me a little jersey and beanie and she babysit me and my little bro one day when my parents went into town and watched Man Utd play and since that day, have followed them ever since.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i chose arsenal because they're fucking awesome. duh.

that, and i idolized thierry henry.


----------



## Renegade™

Wait, you CHOSE a SUCCESSFUL side? You're not a REAL fan!~


----------



## Goku

I support players (mostly), so whichever side they play for gets my cheers.


----------



## united_07

Rooney's ban has been upheld, so he is going to miss the FA cup semi final :cuss:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Renegade™;9549978 said:


> Wait, you CHOSE a SUCCESSFUL side? You're not a REAL fan!~


arsenal's crowning achievements since i started supporting them: finishing 3rd in the prem (07-08,09-10), reaching the CL semifinals (08-09), and reaching the carling cup final (10-11).

clearly, im not a real fan.


----------



## Goku

Don't worry, at least you're a real person.

Aren't you?


----------



## Razor King

My father. Arsenal FC 4 life!

I also support players, as HOL indicated. Like I support Tevez so Man City gets my sympathy because of him. Kinda like that.


----------



## Vader

I hope City get beat 15-0 every game just so I can hear Mike Summerbee's screams before I sleep.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

RatedR13 said:


> I hope City get beat 15-0 every game just so I can each Mike Summerbee's screams before I sleep.


The final score is a statistic and he doesn't believe in stats. They're RIGHT BEHIND US.


----------



## Renegade™

Summerbee's such a cock. He said City dominated us and to look at the stats, then the stats come up and shows if anything we had the better of the game ever so slightly, then suddenly he doesn't care about stats. Fucking idiot.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I don't think it's nice to take the piss out of someone who is, quite clearly, in the early stages of dementia :side:.


----------



## Razor King

Can Man United do the treble again?


----------



## haribo

^ Yes.

Will we? No.


----------



## Razor King

^ What cup are you losing out on?


----------



## eddiefan

Champions League will be difficult for us to win, but we should be able to win the league and FA cup. 2 really important games next week against Chelsea and City.


----------



## Boavista

Not surprised Rooney's ban was upheld, didn't think the actual offence warranted a ban but it was Karma for a few previous offences really.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The league is the main thing, anything else is a bonus.


----------



## Toots Dalton

united_07 said:


> Rooney's ban has been upheld, so he is going to miss the FA cup semi final :cuss:


Haha! What a crock of shit! The FA are fuckin' clueless!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Shocking decision. Rooney should have been banned for 3 games, at least, for offending Stan Collymore (notorious woman beater and enthusiast of sex with strangers in public car parks). He said 'fuck' twice, for fucks sake.


----------



## Liam Miller

"Man for man, we have a better squad. Anyone who disputes that, is dumb.

Van der Sar v Joe Hart = VDS

Rafael v Richards = Richards
Kompany v Vidic = Draw
Rio v Lescott = Draw
Evra v Kolarov = Evra

Fletcher v de Jong = de Jong
Scholes v Yaya = Scholes
Valencia v Johnson = Johnson
Nani v Silva = Draw

Rooney v Tevez = Draw
Chicharito v Balotelli = Balotelli
Berbatov v Dzeko = Dzeko


Not basing that on current form but proven ability, I think any neutral would see that City have the better team; especially with the fact that the majority of our team is considerably younger than yours. If our team had the same ammount of experience playing together as yours, we would be a lot better than we are currently." 

*
Saw this earlier from a city fan lol *

The funniest one is Lescott and Rio draw :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

Tevez is fucking brilliant though. Shame hes wasting his life with City just for the bigger paycheck.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

www.hasfernandotorresscoredforchelsea.com

Not usually a fan of statistic-based sites, but this is clearly laid out, specific and easily readable at a glance to check the information you're looking for. I can see this being useful.


----------



## reDREDD

I should be mad but thats pretty fucking funny.


----------



## united_07

Anderson played the second half for the united reserves just now, made the difference in the match was 1-1 at half time, Anderson scored 2 goals to make it 3-1, the first goal was especially good took on about 3-4 players and good link up work with obertan led him 1 on 1 with the keeper and he finished it well. Would be good to see him starting on saturday, if he is fit enough against fulham.

edit: goal here http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll315/reddevilworshipper/?action=view&current=WMCap9.mp4


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> Anderson played the second half for the united reserves just now, made the difference in the match was 1-1 at half time, Anderson scored 2 goals to make it 3-1, the first goal was especially good took on about 3-4 players and good link up work with obertan led him 1 on 1 with the keeper and he finished it well. Would be good to see him starting on saturday, if he is fit enough against fulham.
> 
> edit: goal here http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll315/reddevilworshipper/?action=view&current=WMCap9.mp4


He's first goal was great and nice run and finish for he's second.

http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll315/reddevilworshipper/?action=view&current=WMCap.mp4

He's pass at 17 seconds :yum:


----------



## haribo

Razor King said:


> ^ What cup are you losing out on?


Champions League definitely. FA Cup depends on the semi-final outcome.


----------



## Nige™

WWE_TNA said:


> http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll315/reddevilworshipper/?action=view&current=WMCap.mp4
> 
> *He's* pass at 17 seconds :yum:


"His" man. I hate silly shit like that. It winds me up but I don't know why!

That was pretty special though.



haribo said:


> Champions League definitely. FA Cup depends on the semi-final outcome.


Yeah this. Uefa might as well just hand the Champions League to Barca now. No one comes close to them. They gave United a lesson in the final two years ago and United are nowhere near the team they were then, and Barca may be better now.

The City match is going to be tough now without Rooney. It all depends on how Mancini sets his stall out. I can see City snatching it though and winning the final too which I really don't want to see.


----------



## Medo

*2 matches ?! Now Rooney is going to miss the Semi final, good job FA.*



WWE_TNA said:


> "Man for man, we have a better squad. Anyone who disputes that, is dumb.
> 
> Van der Sar v Joe Hart = VDS
> 
> Rafael v Richards = Richards
> Kompany v Vidic = Draw
> Rio v Lescott = Draw
> Evra v Kolarov = Evra
> 
> Fletcher v de Jong = de Jong
> Scholes v Yaya = Scholes
> Valencia v Johnson = Johnson
> Nani v Silva = Draw
> 
> Rooney v Tevez = Draw
> Chicharito v Balotelli = Balotelli
> Berbatov v Dzeko = Dzeko
> 
> 
> Not basing that on current form but proven ability, I think any neutral would see that City have the better team; especially with the fact that the majority of our team is considerably younger than yours. If our team had the same ammount of experience playing together as yours, we would be a lot better than we are currently."
> 
> *
> Saw this earlier from a city fan lol *
> 
> The funniest one is Lescott and Rio draw :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


*My favorite one is Supermario > Hernandez

:lmao*


----------



## nate_h

I chose Villa because my dad supported them when he was a kid simply because he liked the name and they were one of the top teams at the time. Hes originally from Lincolnshire so f knows what team I could of supported if he supported his local. They were a massive team back in the day, 7 league titles, European cup (champions league) amongst other trophies.

I could of easily been a spurs fan because he liked them too. I followed suit cause I loved the name too and just, they are unique. I have no connections to Birmingham whatsoever, never lived there, and only go there for the games. I do support Ipswich on the side cause they're my local team ish (well, Norwich are closer but meh)


----------



## Silent Alarm

That was a lovely goal from Anderson. Was that the Man City elite squad a.k.a the reserves? 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> www.hasfernandotorresscoredforchelsea.com
> 
> Not usually a fan of statistic-based sites, but this is clearly laid out, specific and easily readable at a glance to check the information you're looking for. I can see this being useful.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

So good.


----------



## STALKER

what did cole said on twitter?


----------



## Renegade™

> *Originally posted by Carlton Cole*
> Cole made comments referring to immigration following the Three Lions' 1-1 draw with the African nation at Wembley.
> 
> The Tweet read: "Immigration has surrounded the Wembley premises! I knew it was a trap! Hahahaha."
> 
> He then added: "Next friendly is gonna be Poland then Albania, government think their sly! I see it a mile away! Haha."
> 
> After the comments sparked a negative reaction on Twitter, Cole then removed the remarks and apologised for any offence and insisted it was merely a joke.
> 
> "To my Ghanaian brothers don’t take it so seriously, it’s just jokes! You’ve played well! Done Africa proud!
> 
> "*Why are there so many sensitive people out there!* it was a joke and it’s not even racist!"


Who the fuck do the FA think they are? Sure, he made a poor joke but come on fpalm

He's right on that last part aswell, everyone's reacting to any little thing these days, all these stupid groups jump on anything they think is racist, sexist etc. Wouldn't surprise me if someone tried to sue Cole for the comments next, the way the world is these days.


----------



## CGS

:lmao, Polictal correctness is a joke tbh. Literally getting to a point where you can't say anything. 

With saying that Cole shouldn't have said what he did on Twitter itself. You say things like that your going to get told off


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao, Polictal correctness is a joke tbh. Literally getting to a point where you can't say anything.
> 
> With saying that Cole shouldn't have said what he did on Twitter itself. You say things like that your going to get told off


My problem is why did the jurisdiction of the FA suddenly extend to them being able to provide these tellings off? It's a very vaguely football-related tweet, mostly a not particularly great joke, and they've decided to make a big deal about it two weeks later.

Surely the next step is footballers having affairs and getting drunk on nights out? Will their entire lives be scrutinised and result in bans whenever the media pick up anything bad, and see them punished for 'bringing the game into disrepute'? What happened to a two week fine and running extra drills after practise to deal with this minor shit?

This is even worse than the Rooney decision IMO, it didn't even happen on a football pitch, and it's just a fucking joke. Dangerous precedents being set.


----------



## reDREDD

The FA has gone PG

Soon the footballers wont even blade anymore. 

I miss the attitude era of football, like when Cantona was abusing fans and swearing like a sailor.


----------



## Von Doom

Get in, BECKFORD 0-1.


----------



## steamed hams

1-0 to Everton, Beckford scores!


----------



## Von Doom

PHIL NEVILLE :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Destiny

WOW!

3-0.

I feel for wolves.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Great goals by Phil Neville (? :lmao) and Bilyaletdinov. Half time can't come soon enough for Wolves.


----------



## united_07

unlucky for wolves, they started the game well, great strikes for both the second and third goals


----------



## Von Doom

We deserve to be 3-0 based on the half hour before half time, but they don't deserve to be 3-0 down if that makes sense. They were all over us. 

All the same, what a fucking strike by Billy, that's why you play him in the middle, he's a centre-forward, not a winger.


----------



## united_07

United team to play fulham

Kusz, OShea, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Gibson, Scholes, Ando, Valencia, Berba, Nani
subs: Van der Sar, Brown, Owen, Park, Hernandez, Fabio, Carrick.

good to see anderson starting, but a bit nervy with van der sar not playing


----------



## Von Doom

Apostolos Vellios coming on, hope he gets a goal, impressed me last week against Villa.


----------



## BkB Hulk

:lmao @ Beckford and Moyes going at it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hope we can squeak through against Fulham, got a bad feeling we won't though.
If we do, 10 point gap, big pressure on Arsenal.
Not counting my chickens though.....


----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> Hope we can squeak through against Fulham, got a bad feeling we won't though.
> If we do, 10 point gap, big pressure on Arsenal.
> Not counting my chickens though.....


yeah and arsenal have got to go to blackpool, not the easiest ground to go to when they are battling relegation


----------



## bellywolves

I was at Everton for the Away game, can't believe the difference. 

For Everton to put a team out like that and for us not to capitalise on, make's me wonder what goes on in some of our player's head's.

It's becoming the same old, same old from us in game's where we need to get point's. Mick's has had 4 transfer window's to sort out our defence yet we are still piss poor.


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> United team to play fulham
> 
> Kusz, OShea, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Gibson, Scholes, Ando, Valencia, Berba, Nani
> subs: Van der Sar, Brown, Owen, Park, Hernandez, Fabio, Carrick.
> 
> good to see anderson starting, but a bit nervy with van der sar not playing


As long as Vida is in front of him then I’m not as worried over VDS not playing from the start & Smalling there who’s done well & his very composed CB for such a young age.

At first thought was a 4-3-3 now though I believe might be a 4-4-1-1 with Gibson alongside Scholes in CM & Ando pushing on & playing off Berba in that more advanced role we have given him this season.

Got to say I am so chuffed to see Nani on LW & Toni on RW again, got pace, width, creativity, crossing, passing & goal threat between the both of them & they will both push Fulham fullbacks back when we go forward, so should give room to Ando & Berba when we are in the final 3rd of the pitch.

Bench looks strong imo, SAF is obviously keeping one eye on Tuesday night Champions League game v Chelsea so given Rio & VDS rest whilst also putting out team strong enough to win us the game & stay at top of the league as well.

Hopefully get early goal in first 15 mins or so, keeping this game wrapped up as soon as we can will be great so can bring few off for midweek fixture in Champions League.


----------



## Kenny

United will probaly win 3 or 4-0.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Thank Christ Evans isn't playing. At Craven Cottage, I'm fairly sure Zamora gave him a raping.


----------



## Silent Alarm

King Kenny said:


> United will probaly win 3 or 4-0.


Stop trying to jinx us :side:.


----------



## Goku

I hope you lose.


----------



## Foreshadowed

I can see United getting a 2-0 win today. Hopefully we don't screw it up like we did when we last played Fulham away. Like Monster said, get a goal in the first 15 minutes, keep possession of the ball and control the midfield and we should be fine. 

I'm also glad that Evans isn't playing this game as he was awful in the last one against Fulham. Zamora absolutely dominated him. Good to see Smalling getting another game here.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I'll spend the entire match impatient for Little Pea to come on. I genuinely feel like I'm 12 years younger, and get the same enjoyment from him as I did watching Ole. Highlight of my season has been this kid for sure.


----------



## BkB Hulk

United continue to get favoured by the officials here. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

Are you suprised?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

It may be because my stream is jerky, commentary keeps cutting out and sometimes the players turn into incomprehensible blurs, but I didn't see if it was offside. But then I didn't see it was a goal until the celebrations.

Is this one of those decisions where after 15 replays you can see he was one toe offside and the officials completely understandably missed it in real time, or was it actually an obvious one (a la Drogba against us at the Bridge)?

EDIT: Good play from Nani, and great for Valencia to get one. Feeling much more comfortable now.


----------



## united_07

Nani again shows why it is ridiculous that he isnt nominated for player of the year


----------



## BkB Hulk

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It may be because my stream is jerky, commentary keeps cutting out and sometimes the players turn into incomprehensible blurs, but I didn't see if it was offside. But then I didn't see it was a goal until the celebrations.
> 
> Is this one of those decisions where after 15 replays you can see he was one toe offside and the officials completely understandably missed it in real time, or was it actually an obvious one (a la Drogba against us at the Bridge)?
> 
> EDIT: Good play from Nani, and great for Valencia to get one. Feeling much more comfortable now.


It wasn't a HUGE offside, but you could see on the first replay that he was just behind the Fulham line.

You suck, Schwarzer. :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed

Good possession by United and we were strong defensively. Fulham haven't really producded a threat for our back four yet. Our midfield have been top notch with Scholes providing the neat passes with Valencia and Nani adding width and some dangerous runs down the wings.

Good stuff from United so far, who look comfortable.


----------



## steamed hams

Crouch hat-trick imminent.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Kuszczak's kicking is not making me a happy bunny so far this half. I weep for next season's big VDS-shaped hole inbetween the posts.

EDIT: Fucks sake, Fergie's phone makes me laugh every time :lmao

DOUBLE EDIT: Apparently if we see out this game, and beat Chelsea and Everton (who we both have home games against), we'll have beaten every team in the league this season. That'd be the first time since 05/06, and would show we're pretty worthy to be champions IMO.

CL winning Greening coming on now, one more European Cup than London.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Another game out of the way and 3 more points, good stuff.


----------



## Von Doom

Golden opportunity to go above Liverpool next week against Blackburn. They have City on monday, and I do believe they have Arsenal next week (stand corrected if I'm wrong though)


----------



## CGS

HuskyHarris said:


> Golden opportunity to go above Liverpool next week against Blackburn. They have City on monday, and I do believe they have Arsenal next week (stand corrected if I'm wrong though)


Yup Arsenal next week, Plus with all our injury problems its the perfect chance for you guys to over take us. On saying that we showed against Man U & Chelsea not to long ago that we tend to go all out against better opposition so who knows.


----------



## The Monster

Another Prem League game out of the way, another 3 points in bag & now just 6 more league games left & in driving seat at top of the league. 

Pretty solid display from us imo. As said earlier the 2 wingers on either side in Nani & Toni was what I was most looking forward to, 2 more assists today I believe, great season from him so far & sign of any good player his been out of starting 11 last few games come back in & respond well when called upon. Toni of course was as reliable as normal, love the width he gives us & that non stop attacking of the fullback, great to see him back & clicked straight away never thought his been out for 7 months, glad got his goal to.

Berbs did well got another goal, did look offside imo but tight call none the less, another CF Owen came on & got 20-25mins & Chicha didn’t come on so imo his rested for Wed game where Rooney will also start imo.

Ando played well today, should of scored after some great play from Berba, but pulled shot well wide, he did well today just like Rio before him been out for 2 months returns first game back his clicks right away.

I said in early/mid March we would get alot players back fit & ready in these last 2/3 months of the season &/or some who are hitting or about to hit good form while we are still in all 3 major comps & that may be the most telling factor that don’t have to be at best for August - Feb but from March - May if players back in form we could really achieve something this season by doing well in last few months of the season. Were in healthy position in League, in QF of Champions League with 1-0 away lead & got FA CUP SF to look forward v Man City next Saturday, not bad huh.

When comes to this part of season in the League, all that matters is the 3 points, get them & move on to the next league game & if do that soon enough you wont have many or any league games left. Right now we have 6 league games left.

In order - 

Away - Newcastle, Tuesday 19th April, Live on Sky Sports, Kick off is 7:45PM 
Home - Everton, Saturday 23rd April, Live on Sky Sports, Kick off is 12:45PM
Away - Arsenal, Sunday 1st May, Live on Sky Sports, Kick off is 2:05PM
Home - Chelsea, Sunday 8th May, Live on Sky Sports, Kick off is 4:10PM
Away - Blackburn, Saturday 14th May, Live on Sky Sports, Kick off is 12:45PM
Home - Blackpool, Sunday 22nd May, Live on Sky Sports, Kick off is 4:00PM (All games on Prem League final day are live actually I believe) 

Not Champions League thread but think may go 4-4-1-1 again on Tuesday night v Chelsea, Rooney off Chicha again but talk about that later on in the week.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

The rest of the season's games for us are on Sky Sports? Fucking lovely.


----------



## Rush

on foxtel, we get every game televised down here so no matter which team you support you can watch every game.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> on foxtel, we get every game televised down here so no matter which team you support you can watch every game.


well people form australia dont go to games, as that is one of the main reasons why they dont televise every game, to encourage people to go to the games


----------



## Rush

indeed. just pointing out that we get more coverage of the premier league than the english do.


----------



## Melvis

It's a very good reason... I'm still incredibly jealous, though. :hmm:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I completely support the way they don't show every game, and it's a fantastic reason. It can get a little irritating since moving 360 miles away from OT, though, as opposed to the 10 minutes away I was before.

Just beats watching a shitty stream.


----------



## united_07

just seen this stat on twitter (Goals:Assists): Nani 9:18, Nasri 9:1, Bale 7:1, Adam 9:6

i dont see how nani didnt get nominated ahead of those 3 :no:


----------



## Renegade™

Good win for us, solid performance by everyone. How Nani isn't nominated for POTY is truly incredible and another class game from him tonight only solidifies that.


----------



## nate_h

Chelsea brought Torres in for £50m in January & let Daniel Sturridge go on loan to Bolton at same time. Since then... Torres 0 Sturridge 8. Anyone see Sturridge's goals today? They are brilliant. He is going to be brilliant.

Most games went Villa's day today except WBA beating Sunderland, but at least that drags Sunderland into the battle (which is crazy seeing how well they were doing) Newcastle tommorow, no Nolan or Tiote for them, so I'm hoping we can do it.


----------



## nate_h

and one of the main reasons the big teams arent on Sky all the time is because we'd be like Spanish football if they were. All the TV money going into Barca and Real madrids pockets and all the rest getting fuck all, very unfair. That would be the same here and it would be boring.


----------



## Razor King

This Torres hate is tiring. Give the dude some time. Sure, he may flop ultimately but just give him some time. It's too immature to jump into conclusions so early. Chelsea's premier striker Drogba isn't scoring either. So, it's not Torres only. Torres was bought for 50 million and not Drogba, but Chelsea were fucking up before Mr. Torres came in.

Apparently, Arsene Wenger just said that second position is a good accomplishment for Arsenal this season. Hmmmm. Now I'm sure, we're fucking up with that too. Arsenal at fifth behind Chelsea, City, and Spurs? :shocked: It hasn't happened since God knows when... But it's likely this season! I'm sure Wenger will defend that too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Combine Nasri, Bale & Adams assists and then double them.
Nani still has more assists.

"Hey, Wayne. Did'ya hear Nani didn't even make the player of the year shortlist."
"What? Fucking What? FUCK OFF!"

"...Yeah, my thoughts exactly."


----------



## Nige™

nate_h said:


> Most games went Villa's day today except WBA beating Sunderland, but at least that drags Sunderland into the battle (which is crazy seeing how well they were doing) Newcastle tommorow, no Nolan or Tiote for them, so I'm hoping we can do it.


You won't go down.

It's astounding to see West Brom in 10th. Good old Roy!

Our first half was awful today. We were very fortunate to get the equaliser we did thanks to a big cock up and some wonderful opportunism & finishing from the boy-wonder Hoillet right in front of me, making me jump up & down like a retard (which I hope isn't on tele). It was a good day to sit in the front row though so at least I could soak up the sun. The Birmingham fans were hilarious though, going on about the Carling Cup like they won the Premier League; "That's why we're champions!" They even started chanting "You've never won fuck all", getting a response of "Stand up if you've won the league!" Dumb ass c*nts!

It was great to see Wolves & West Ham get a good spanking because the only way we're going to survive is they do worse than we do. Our run-in is horrible, and having not won in 8 against the likes of Blackpool, Newcastle & Birmingham at home, I don't see where a win is coming from.

*Home:* Man City, Bolton, Man United
*Away:* Everton, West Ham, Wolves 

Our away record is wank, 5 defeats out of 6 and our only away point this year was at Arsenal last week. The two away games at West Ham & Wigan are crucial. Wolves is on the last day too!:sad:


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Nige™ said:


> The Birmingham fans were hilarious though, going on about the Carling Cup like they won the Premier League; "That's why we're champions!" They even started chanting "You've never won fuck all", getting a response of "Stand up if you've won the league!" Dumb ass c*nts!


I take offense to the Dumb ass c*nt remark.

But I do sort of agree with some of this, we've gotten a lot more "fans" since our Carling Cup victory. A lot of our fans are fickle, let's face it, any small team will start to have higher attendances when their team wins a major honour.

I'd only ever sing "You've never won fuck all", against teams in lower divisions who really have won fuck all. To be fair, you have more Premiership titles than Liverpool.


----------



## Von Doom

Nige™ said:


> The Birmingham fans were hilarious though, going on about the Carling Cup like they won the Premier League; "That's why we're champions!" They even started chanting "You've never won fuck all", getting a response of "Stand up if you've won the league!" Dumb ass c*nts!


To be fair they sang the same at Goodison, I think that tongues were firmly in cheeks.


----------



## nate_h

Nige™ said:


> You won't go down.


I'm not so sure, Arsenal and Liverpool last 2 games, fans not behind the manager yet the board back him 100%


----------



## Von Doom

I think at the moment Sunderland are more likely to go down than Villa to be honest, couldn't buy a win it would seem. Congratulations to Roy though, looks set to do what many failed to, keep WBA up


----------



## Nige™

nate_h said:


> I'm not so sure, Arsenal and Liverpool last 2 games, fans not behind the manager yet the board back him 100%


Same here. At least you can actually call Houllier a manager. Steve Kean looks more like a bouncer or a detective off The Bill in his suit on the touchline. When you're managing in the Premiership, you need experience and he has none whatsoever, something you especially need in a relegation battle. He'll go soon enough whether we stay up or not. If by some miracle we do stay up by other teams doing worse than us, we'll drop next year comfortably. We've won 3 games since Sam left, two were against West Brom and the other was against Liverpool. Our points tally since the turn of year is shocking.



THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> I take offense to the Dumb ass c*nt remark.


It was meant for those who were singing it and them alone! If that includes you, I don't apologise!



THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> To be fair, you have more Premiership titles than Liverpool.


Damn right we have! We did it on their patch too so at least they've had a Premiership celebration there. It might be 16 years ago ago but I still remember it like it was yesterday. All those Liverpool fans cheering us when we scored and booing when they did was amazing!


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Nige™ said:


> It was meant for those who were singing it and them alone! If that includes you, I don't apologise!


I wasn't one of them, unfortunately I wasn't at the match.

On another note, I can't see Villa going down. I'm going with Wolves, Blackpool and Wigan. West Ham will just stay up.


----------



## Nige™

I haven't seen Wolves fixtures yet but I can't see a win for us at all. West Ham are good enough at home and we go there and then Wolves on the last day which could be an all or nothing match.

I don't know how you guys are down there tbh. First half you were really impressive and were very well organised. You do look a little lacking up top though. Roger Johnson is class too. I haven't seen a great deal of him until now. He makes defending look easy, unlike Ridgewell! I don't think it was much of a coincidence that we were more threatening second half when he went off and that Phil Jones went to the back with Nelsen going off. Both Jones & Johnson are worthy of a spot in the England squad. They're as good if not better than Cahill, Jagielka, Upson & Lescott.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wigan, Wolves & Blackpool to go down. I don't want Wolves to go down because there's a few Irish lads there plus Mick but I can't see them staying up. I'd like Wigan to stay up too purely for the fact that they're almost a guaranteed 6 points every season but they won't.
Blackpool? Don't give a fuck.
The novelty factor has worn off for me.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I'd like Blackpool to stay up just because they actually chose to take everyone on the league on, rather than drawing to eek out draws in their games (something not even Man City does). It'd be nice to see that philosophy pay off for them. Hopefully Arsenal chokes against them tonight with the title race already all but over.


----------



## nate_h

Nige™ said:


> Same here. At least you can actually call Houllier a manager. Steve Kean looks more like a bouncer or a detective off The Bill in his suit on the touchline. When you're managing in the Premiership, you need experience and he has none whatsoever, something you especially need in a relegation battle. He'll go soon enough whether we stay up or not. If by some miracle we do stay up by other teams doing worse than us, we'll drop next year comfortably. We've won 3 games since Sam left, two were against West Brom and the other was against Liverpool. Our points tally since the turn of year is shocking.


I don't know alot about him so I might be talking rubbish but he seems to be someone who talks a good game but in the end he's just a pushover. He goes on and on about the tactics and being unlucky but he's just not getting the players to play how he wants. Doesn't he have them in for alot of training with little time off?


and as for who's going down, I don't know, havn't got the foggiest. I'm like a broken record with wanting Blackpool to go down cause of Holloway so I won't explain myself again on that one! I do think it will have to be 43+ points to avoid the drop though.


----------



## Hajduk1911

Sunderland are fine I think (in terms of survival), yes this is a bad run but I think 40 points will be enough for survival this season and they currently have 38. In the off season they need to bring in another striker though. WBA look safe, they have some tough matches coming up but they close the season with winnable games

In terms of going down, if I had to bet right now it would be Wigan, Blackpool, Wolves but I don't put Blackburn or West Ham far ahead of Wolves.


----------



## Kenny

> Arsene Wenger says second place is 'not a disaster'
> 
> Arsene Wenger insists failure to win a trophy for a sixth successive season would not be a "disaster" for Arsenal.
> 
> The Arsenal Supporters' Trust recently expressed "considerable disappointment" at recent results.
> 
> The Gunners boss said: "We are second in the league. Is that a disaster? There are teams who invest 10 times more than us, and they are behind us.
> 
> "Some of the clubs behind us have done nothing for 20 years, yet suddenly get a lot of praise. I don't understand."
> 
> He added: "If we are disappointed at the end [of the season] then OK. Why do you say it's a disaster when we are second in the league? Do the 18 clubs behind us have a fantastic disaster?"
> 
> The Gunners are second in the Premier League behind Manchester United, but were knocked out of the FA Cup and the Champions League in the last six weeks, as well as losing the Carling Cup final to Birmingham.
> 
> They have not won a trophy since the FA Cup in 2005 - but have been a permanent fixture in the top four of the table, earning regular Champions League participation.
> 
> And the Frenchman wants any criticism of his team to be put into context, insisting they are heading in the right direction.
> 
> Wenger went on: "We have been in the Champions League for 15 years, and there are only two clubs who have done that in this country - it is us and Manchester United.	If I look at this team I'm proud of them, proud of the attitude of the players and the football we play
> Arsene Wenger
> 
> 
> "Trophies are one way to judge a club. They're not overrated as it allows you to say you have won a trophy, but would you swap winning the FA Cup for playing in the Champions League?
> 
> "Is it a trophy or not to be in the Champions League? Is it more important to win the FA Cup?"
> 
> "We do as well as we can, and if it's not good enough it's not good enough, but what I deny is that everything is suddenly negative. We have built this club. Look at the players in this team. I will speak to you in 10 years."
> 
> Wenger also gave a staunch defence of his policy to invest in youth rather than signing proven stars, adding: "We have done well for our age as we are second in the league.
> 
> "There are teams who invest 10 times more than us, one player cost more than the whole team and they are behind us. I don't understand the way people think."
> 
> Having dropped points at home in the draw with 10-man Blackburn last weekend, Arsenal trail leaders United by seven points with a game in hand.
> 
> Ahead of Saturday's trip to Bloomfield Road to take on Ian Holloway's Blackpool, Wenger urged everyone involved with the club to get behind the team as they chase a first title since 2004.
> 
> "We have eight games to go and are in a position to fight for the championship, so let's give the maximum," he said.
> 
> "If I cannot defend the fact that we are second in the league and fighting for the championship then I should stay at home, but I am in a fighting job."
> 
> Wenger reaffirmed his belief that this Arsenal team will enjoy success, and can rise above any criticism that comes their way.
> 
> "If I look at this team I'm proud of them, proud of the attitude of the players and the football we play," he added.
> 
> "It's only in this country that we have to face what we face. If you go anywhere else in the world Arsenal are given much more credit, I can tell you."


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9452017.stm


.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Fuck off Arsene. He better get rid of a lot of deadwood in the summer and actually bring in some players with a bit of toughness about them. Fed up of him saying "next year, this is a young team".


----------



## Rush

nate_h said:


> Chelsea brought Torres in for £50m in January & let Daniel Sturridge go on loan to Bolton at same time. Since then... Torres 0 Sturridge 8. Anyone see Sturridge's goals today? They are brilliant. He is going to be brilliant.


Indeed, when the whole Torres thing got brought up i heard 35 mil + Sturridge somehwere, would've jumped at that.


----------



## Kenny

SUAREZ will be better. But I'd welcome Sturridge.


----------



## Rush

we already had Suarez at that point, SUAREZ and Sturridge > SUAREZ and Carroll


----------



## Kenny

I won't judge just yet. It's early. 

I just hope we start getting some real Suarez like quality in a few more players.


----------



## Nige™

nate_h said:


> I don't know alot about him so I might be talking rubbish but he seems to be someone who talks a good game but in the end he's just a pushover. He goes on and on about the tactics and being unlucky but he's just not getting the players to play how he wants. Doesn't he have them in for alot of training with little time off?


Apparently he's happy to keep the players on side, not running the risk of upsetting them and having them complain about him.

He doesn't have a clue at all about tactics. We had two defensive midfielders yesterday and we just didn't close Birmingham down, inviting them on to us and giving them the chance. We defend deep but can't defend the box well. They need to press. It was so obvious!

Kean's in a fortunate position that he has his agent running the club day-to-day and that they're easily manipulating our clueless owners sat at home in India thinking we can be a top 6 club at the drop of the hat. He only went out to India just over a week ago to talk about transfer targets and said that relegation didn't come up. There just seems to be a complete ignorance that we'll just ease out of it. He must look at our run-in and think where the points are coming from.

*Blackburn*
Everton (a), Man City (h), Bolton (h), West Ham (a), Man Utd (h), Wolves (a)
_We'll lose the games against Everton, City & Man U for sure. We may beat Bolton but that's tougher than the recent games at home we've failed to win. Our away record is poor and we always lose at West Ham who are good at home. It's all down to the Bolton & Wolves games. If we get to 40 points I'll eat my hat._

*Birmingham*
Sunderland (h), Chelsea (a), Liverpool (a), Wolves (h), Newcastle (a), Fulham (h), Tottenham (a)
_All those home games are winnable and the away games at Newcastle & Liverpool could see them get a couple of points at least._

*Blackpool*
Arsenal (h), Wigan (h), Newcastle (h), Stoke (h), Tottenham (a), Bolton (h), Man Utd (a)
_5 games at home and three are very winnable. There's nothing on the road for them by the looks of it but 40 points will be enough._

*Wolves*
Fulham (h), Stoke (a), Birmingham (a), West Brom (h), Sunderland (a), Blackburn (h)
_They can win all 3 at home and the away games are all against teams in the bottom half and out of form._

*West Ham*
Aston Villa (h), Chelsea (a), Man City (a), Blackburn (h), Wigan (a), Sunderland (h)
_Again, there's 3 homes games that they could win, although they look like they need to win them with Chelsea & City they're next two away. Wigan away the penultimate weekend is going to be huge._

*Wigan*
Blackpool (a), Sunderland (a), Everton (h), Aston Villa (a), West Ham (h), Stoke (a)
_Only two at home and Everton will be tough. Their away games are against teams around them._

If you look at all those games, we've got the worst of it by a long way with West Ham.


----------



## Kenny

How about the promotion teams? Seems QPR is all but set, but what preference would people have for the other five teams to make the other two spots?


----------



## Nige™

Swansea, Norwich & Cardiff all play entertaining football and one of them will definitely go up in second. Reading are bang in form in time for the Play Offs and came out on top 4-3 in a great match at Notts Forest yesterday. Swansea played well to beat Norwich 3-0 despite it being a bit closer than the scoreline suggests from what I saw of the second half. Leeds should make the top 6 even though they lost to Millwall, making the gap only 4 points.

It's hard to say who'll go up. I think all the teams in the Play Offs this year are good enough and there's really not much between them. It usually goes with momentum like Burnley & Blackpool the last two years. This year it's Reading but we'll see.

I hate Leeds like most of the country do and I would like to see them stay down there, but they would make the Premiership a bit more interesting should they come up. I'd like to see someone new come up, so I'll go for Cardiff with QPR as automatic. Swansea & Norwich do have a lot of loan players too who they won't be able to keep next year, especially Swansea in Sinclair & Borini. I'd like to see Reading do it too through the Play Offs.


----------



## Melvis

QPR look pretty solid right now, and watching them against Sheff Utd the other night, they were very impressive. They played some of the nicest football I've seen in a long time, and it was a fairly comprehensive win. They fully deserve to go up, to be fair to them.

As much as I was hoping we (Leeds) could scrape into the automatic promotion places a few months back, it seems less and less likely we'll manage to even make the play-offs if our form keeps fluctuating like it is. One week we're stuffing Notts Forest 4-1, then we're losing to Millwall. If we do make the playoffs, our previous form in them isn't particularly convincing - 3 playoff stints since we left the PL, 2 finals, no promotions as a result. We needed automatic to go up last year. But who knows. I think it'll be QPR and Norwich automatically, with Cardiff winning the playoffs. Obviously I'd love a Leeds win but based on performances, I think those three teams have been the best three in the league, honestly.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I hope Reading make it.
The rest? I don't care, except Leeds, hopefully they freefall out of the playoff spots.


----------



## Melvis

8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ugh, that was a horrible day :side:.


----------



## Kenny

I can see Blackpool holding Arsenal to a draw today. 

I don't think Man United will be stopped. They've hit the right form at the right time.


----------



## DB

Almunia injured in the warm up, super Jens to start in goal!


----------



## united_07

:lmao, blackpool have got to fancy their chances in front of goal now, i seem remember hearing the stat that blackpool have always scored when they play at home


----------



## BkB Hulk

Really hoping for a Blackpool win here. Some Charlie Adam magic plz.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal to win 4-0. Blackpool have run out of steam.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Fucking hell, Arsenal bury two in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Useless fucks, Blackpool. Their defence is a joke.
They should have had a penalty at 0-0 though.


----------



## united_07

Blackpools defending has been woeful so far. Blackpool should really be pressing lehman, get him wound up, arsenal havent got a keeper on the bench, and lehman has a temper


----------



## Silent Alarm

Mason is a confusing cunt. Last week he gave a couple of soft penalties but this week he doesn't give two nailed on penalties. Koscielny wiped Blackpool players out twice in the box but nothing was given.
If the same happened with United, imagine the media reaction.....


----------



## DB

I know we won, but we made it extremely difficult for ourselves. If the league table doesn't lie and we are the second best team, how bad are the other eighteen teams?


----------



## united_07

holloway fucked it up bringing lard arse andy reid on, completely killed the momentum. Blackpool have to have the fattest midfield in the league with reid, adam and taylor-fletcher.
Adam's passing was atrocious today, he is the one player i dont want to see united sign


----------



## nate_h

I have deffinetely lost 3 years of my life expectancy after that. Nice try Stuart Attwell, probably had us to go down in some sweepstake thing.


----------



## LiamBro

Great win for Everton, hopefully Liverpool lose tomorrow and then we will be touching distance from Europe again.


----------



## Jordo




----------



## united_07

yeah because intelligence is found in all city fans


----------



## Silent Alarm

Don't worry, the 'Pool fan is just seeking solace in grammar nazi-ism before his team lose twice in a week to City & Arsenal and concede 5 or 6 goals (and that's just against Arsenal, ba-zing! 8*D).

I'm fairly sure the Rooney City tattoo is photoshopped but the rest of them, fpalm Christ above.

Apparently Arsenal are being taken over by Stan Kroenke (Vinny Mac's nemisis ).


----------



## BkB Hulk

We don't need to mock United to feel superior to them. Instead we just beat them.

Screw the rest of the season. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

Dear Joey Barton, play to the damn whistle and don't turn around to shout at the ref every time the opposition are on a counter attack. Yours sincerely, Magsimus. Luckily he's been great in every other game, must have been pressure of the armband.


----------



## Renegade™

Didn't Barton come out and say he's the best midfielder England have atm? Is he mad. Like, really mad?



> Screw the rest of the season. :side:


Utd/Pool at Anfield has become Liverpool's yearly CUP FINAL, coz they never reach any real ones anymore 8*D


----------



## nate_h

I can't believe all the paper space Pardew, Taylor and Barton have got about Ash supposedly 'diving' when he didn't even dive. There was sufficient contact. Young is a lightweight player, not that strong physically. He is bound to go down when he gets challenged. Pardew wouldn't of minded it if it was a Newcastle player. Coincidently we should of had a penalty when Jagielka dived last week but we just got on with it, lifes a bitch.


----------



## Snowman

Renegade™ said:


> Didn't Barton come out and say he's the best midfielder England have atm? Is he mad. Like, really mad?


This is what he said



> “Honestly, I think I’m the best [English midfielder],” Barton told the French magazine So Foot.
> 
> “Luka Modric and Samir Nasri are very good.
> 
> “But in terms of English players… well, Jack Wilshere isn’t bad, but Frank Lampard’s on the way down and Steven Gerrard’s been injured a lot.”
> 
> “I’m English and I love playing for my country.
> 
> “Maybe the people at the top have a problem with me. I don’t know. But the trouble I had was four years ago.
> 
> “They should be able to forgive, shouldn’t they?
> 
> “Did you see the game against Germany at the World Cup?” Barton added.
> 
> “If you watch the fourth goal, when [Mesut] Ozil was up against Barry, it was like the hare and the tortoise.
> 
> “Barry’s got a very good agent. He’s also discreet and always agrees with the manager.
> 
> “He’s like the guy who sits in the front row and listens to the teacher. I certainly don’t lose any sleep when I play against him.”


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kroenke!? Fuck.

He already owns the Rams (NFL), Nuggets (NBA), and Avalanche (NHL). He's clearly not about winning trophies, he's about making money.

This is not good.


----------



## Razor King

^ Arsene Wenger isn't about winning trophies either. Apparently, he "likes" it and Kroenke reiterated that he will maintain Arsenal's "self-sustaining" policy, and Wenger is delighted that he is supporting the same policy.


----------



## nate_h

you can get good odds on a 2-2 tonight. Pretty confident that's what it will be too


----------



## Nige™

Loved the Villa fans chanting "You're just a shit Gareth Barry" at Barton yesterday!

To be fair he's had a good season and I'd rather see him ahead of Barry in the England squad. Barry does nothing. Parker & Jack The Lad are far better players in that position.


----------



## Jon Staley

So glad to see John Flanagan's got a chance to play!


----------



## CGS

ANDY FUCKING CARROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Staley

CARROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS

Carroll's first goal and now Tevez off? Pretty great start.


----------



## Magsimus

> “Honestly, I think I’m the best [English midfielder],” Barton told the French magazine So Foot.
> 
> “Luka Modric and Samir Nasri are very good.
> 
> “But in terms of English players… well, Jack Wilshere isn’t bad, but Frank Lampard’s on the way down and Steven Gerrard’s been injured a lot.”
> 
> “I’m English and I love playing for my country.
> 
> “Maybe the people at the top have a problem with me. I don’t know. But the trouble I had was four years ago.
> 
> “They should be able to forgive, shouldn’t they?
> 
> “Did you see the game against Germany at the World Cup?” Barton added.
> 
> “If you watch the fourth goal, when [Mesut] Ozil was up against Barry, it was like the hare and the tortoise.
> 
> “Barry’s got a very good agent. He’s also discreet and always agrees with the manager.
> 
> “He’s like the guy who sits in the front row and listens to the teacher. I certainly don’t lose any sleep when I play against him.”


To be fair everything he's said there apart from arguably the first line is completely true. Parker is probably better, but there aren't many others. 

Ah well, I'll have to settle for the 6-1 aggregate win over Villa


----------



## CGS

KUYT!! 

2-0 

Even with the decline of guys like Lampard and Gerrard I would still put them a tiny bit higher if not level with someone like Barton tbh. As for better, Wilshere has potential and probably will be by the end of next season is nurtured correctly and right now probably just Parker for sure is better. 

Edit 

3-0 :lmao


----------



## Rush

3-0. so glad i got up early for this


----------



## Magsimus

lol City.

Carroll's destroying them, missed the first goal though.


----------



## Destiny

Carroll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How sweet is Suarez, best possible signing for us.

Just don't get why we can't play like this week in week out.

Worth the 5am wake up! =)


----------



## Rush

SUAREZ is a beast.


----------



## Silent Alarm

City getting demolished and a midfield of Spearing & Lucas are dominating them :lmao.
Something tells me this Liverpool team won't show up to the Emirates on Sunday though :hmm:.


----------



## Razor King

Tevez injury seems bad...


----------



## CGS

Destiny said:


> Carroll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How sweet is Suarez, best possible signing for us.
> *
> Just don't get why we can't play like this week in week out.*
> 
> Worth the 5am wake up! =)


Asked myself the same question. No doubt we haven't got at much depth in our team but we can prove that even with a weak team we can beat anyone easily on our best day.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

This is excellent news. Liverpool aren't doing anything this season, and City can still easily be overtaken by Spurs for 4th place. Both of those teams not being in the CL next year would make me a happy bunny.

Liverpool winning is always an afront to my senses, and the ideal result would be 0-0 with red cards on both sides, but as it goes this will do. Let's see if they play as well against Arsenal, or if Carragher will have picked up some backpass tips from Gerrard.

Carroll's more productive for his new club than Torres, at least. £85m between them, for two goals in nearly 2 and a half months. That'll no doubt change a lot next season, but nice for now.


----------



## Steph's Lover

Man City really are a joke without Tevez. Suarez looks really sharp for Liverpool. I hope he, and Carroll for that matter, aren't this sharp against us on Sunday. The thought of Carroll & Suarez up against Koscielny & Squillaci is something i'm not looking forward too.


----------



## CGS

Great win but have to say its quite annoying that we have managed to beat Chelsea twice, City, Man U & would have beaten Arsenal if it wasn't for a horrible mistake from Reina in the 90th minute of the first match yet we lose or draw to teams like West brom & Stoke. Just don't understand why we can't be this consistent against the smaller teams as we are against the bigger sides.


----------



## Von Doom

Chain Gang solider said:


> Great win but have to say its quite annoying that we have managed to beat Chelsea twice, City, Man U & would have beaten Arsenal if it wasn't for a horrible mistake from Reina in the 90th minute of the first match yet we lose or draw to teams like West brom & Stoke. Just don't understand why we can't be this consistent against the smaller teams as we are against the bigger sides.


Same problem across the park, we've got wins over yourselves and city, spurs, not to mention last gasp draws against Utd and Chelsea. However we just capitulate against the lesser teams, extremely frustrating.


----------



## Kenny

CARROLL


----------



## S-Mac

Lovely two finishes by Carroll City are terrible without Tevez.


----------



## BkB Hulk

CARROLL. SUAREZ. DREAM TEAM.

I wouldn't count us out against Arsenal either. It's the shit teams we don't perform against.


----------



## STALKER

good result for liver pool.


----------



## Jordo

Great win for liverpool


----------



## Cre5po

Chelsea Home Kit 2011/2012

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_cjyqwvAbs 

Nice shirt really like it

Just ashame they change every year


----------



## Silent Alarm

Isn't there a rule that you must keep a home jersey for at least 2 seasons before changing it?


----------



## Cre5po

Silent Alarm said:


> Isn't there a rule that you must keep a home jersey for at least 2 seasons before changing it?


:lmao no 

They change pretty much every year


----------



## Silent Alarm

I just looked it up there. In the Premier League charter it says teams should keep their replica shirts for at least 2 seasons before changing it (words to that effect anyway).
It's not a rule though so clubs can't get punished for changing every year.
Handy way for clubs to boost the revenue I suppose.

(Unless people buy them from soccertriads.com :side


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I really like that kit. Thank god that red and white collar is gone. Its been nothing but bad luck.


----------



## united_07

Gabriele Marcotti reporting on twitter



> Spanish media reporting De Gea to Manchester United is done. 20m Euros.


really hope this is true, seen de gea and looks a fantastic prospect


----------



## Foreshadowed

I hope De Gea does move to Manchester United, he looks like a very talented keeper at such a young age. He seems to beam with confidence and can develop for us over the next few years.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I hope you buy no one and get stuck with Kuszczak. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

BkB Hulk said:


> I hope you buy no one and get stuck with Kuszczak. :side:



Could be worse, we could have one of Arsenal's keepers


----------



## BkB Hulk

WWE_TNA said:


> Could be worse, we could have one of Arsenal's keepers


:lmao

Point well taken.


----------



## Razor King

Apparently, Super Mario Balotelli is going to destroy Manchester United this weekend. Hmmmm... 

With Tevez most likely out of it, United can cruise through. But Super Mario Bro doesn't agree.


----------



## Nige™

No Rooney or Tevez makes it less exciting in terms of a spectacle but it makes it more interesting as a contest. I just hope City don't approach it the way they do with most of their big games and make it a snoozefest.


----------



## CGS

Nige™ said:


> No Rooney or Tevez makes it less exciting in terms of a spectacle but it makes it more interesting as a contest.* I just hope City don't approach it the way they do with most of their big games and make it a snoozefest.*


Without Tevez that's pretty much what it will be.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Nige™ said:


> No Rooney or Tevez makes it less exciting in terms of a spectacle but it makes it more interesting as a contest. I just hope City don't approach it the way they do with most of their big games and make it a snoozefest.


I think we ruined any confidence they had to try to attack. Sorry guys. :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

BKB HULK



> *Big stars under threat at Chelsea*
> Chelsea will respond to their disappointment on all fronts this season by accelerating their plan to rid the squad of their ageing players
> 
> Tuesday night's Champions League exit at the hands of Manchester United virtually ensured that last season's Double winners will end the season without a trophy under Carlo Ancelotti.
> 
> While the manager's own future is the subject of intense speculation, and it is understood that Roman Abramovich's support for the Italian is now only lukewarm, it is the composition of the Chelsea playing staff that will definitively be addressed in the summer.
> 
> Chelsea are ready to embark on one of the biggest transformations of the squad since Roman Abramovich's arrival in English football in 2003, with established stars such as Didier Drogba, Frank Lampard and even John Terry potentially at risk in the long term.
> 
> A source said: "It's been known within the club for some time that there are too many over 30s, and it has been a gradual operation to find the right young players, but now the time is right to speed up the plan to bring in younger players and to phase out the over 30s."
> 
> It is understood that the club want to intensify their efforts to lower the average age of the squad - a policy that has been in place for some time and in the summer resulted in the departures of players such as Michael Ballack and Joe Cole.
> 
> A fresh purge this summer is likely to see right-backs Paulo Ferreira and Jose Bosingwa depart Stamford Bridge, but there could be more high-profile victims in West London.
> 
> Despite his outstanding contribution to the club since signing from West Ham in the summer of 2001, it is understood that Lampard, approaching his 33rd birthday, could even be sold this summer.
> 
> Chelsea are determined to afford 18-year-old midfielder Josh McEachran more opportunities in the first team next season as he has been identified as a future England international and a player to inject some dynamism and creativity into the Chelsea side, alongside summer signing Ramires.
> 
> As well as Nicolas Anelka, Drogba's place is also under threat. The £50 million signing of Fernando Torres has seen the Ivory Coast star relegated to the bench at regular intervals and with Ancelotti's attack failing to gel, Drogba could well be replaced.
> 
> Daniel Sturridge's excellent form on loan at Bolton has been noted, while Gael Kakuta has also been enjoying his time at Fulham, and both players are sure to play more of a prominent role next season at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> In defence, the immediate success of January signing David Luiz means the Brazilian will be the automatic first-choice at centre back, and that captain Terry is under considerable pressure from both Alex and Branislav Ivanovic.
> 
> Though it may be too early to jettison such an influential player, it is felt that the acquisition of Luiz could be the first step to phasing Terry out, and he cannot afford a loss of form or fitness.


Quite happy reading this, hope its true. Club does need a U-haul. While I do love Drogba and his accomplishments for Chelsea, he's had a bad season by his standards and is past it. Same can be said with Anelka, who should come represent NY like I heard he wanted to. Lampard has been great for Chelsea, but eventually he is gonna need a successor, and fast. I kind of want Lampard staying another season, but can understand if we cut him loose. Too early to say, but McEachran is probably the ideal replacement. Paulo Ferriera can go. I think Bosingwa should stay as a back up RB. He's not that great at defending, but when injuries come around you need a reserve. Realistically though, Bosingwa is probably better off leaving and getting first team football at another good club, whilst Ferreira probably doesn't mind being on reserves for Chelsea. And John Terry can fuck off too if Alex and Luiz can become a solid and reliable partnership. Terry's removal will probably ease the hate Chelsea get, so good.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Jesus, one disappointing season and it's "gut the team and bring in new toys".
Drogba has another season in him, whether he wants to stick around with Torres is another thing.
McEachran? :lmao, he isn't fit to lick Lampards boots nevermind lace them, not for a good while anyway.
Anelka, you're right I'd say. Offload him and bring back Sturridge.
Boswinga, I'd keep him around.
And Terry? Big man John decides when he goes, nobody else. I think he'll give himself a 6 year contract extension with a £100000 a week bonus for regaining the England captaincy.


----------



## steamed hams

Villa will happily take Lampard (Y)


----------



## [email protected]

Why the Spurs are not playing until next wednesday -_-


----------



## nate_h

steamed hams said:


> Villa will happily take Lampard (Y)


I think there's more chance of Ulises De La Cruz coming out of retirment to play for us then that happening lol

If we beat West Ham on Saturday, they're as good as down.


----------



## Boavista

God knows why anyone would want Lampard now. Also Man City


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao @ Luiz replacing Terry. As much as Terry gets overrated and is a total cunt of a human being, he's still easily better than Luiz who's a spastic at the back, continually gets pulled out of position and ends up all over the shop. He's certainately not ready to instantly replace someone as good as Terry.

I can see Drogba going back to Marseille, don't think Chelsea should get rid of Bosingwa tho, he's still a decent player. Fat Frank I doubt will leave either.


----------



## united_07

[email protected] said:


> Why the Spurs are not playing until next wednesday -_-


im guessing they were due to play one of the teams that are playing in the FA cup semi final, so their game was probably postponed


----------



## reDREDD

Its gonna be hard as hell to replace Lampard and Terry I can say that much. But they wont leave for a while, they have three good years left, atleast.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Assuming this hasn't been posted, I'm not searching through pages of Man U talk:



> Wayne Rooney has admitted he lost control when he swore into a live TV camera after scoring against West Ham at Upton Park, and that it was wrong.
> 
> The Manchester United striker, 25, was banned for two matches by the Football Association and must sit out Saturday's FA Cup semi-final with Manchester City.
> 
> "I didn't realise what I'd done," he told talkSPORT. "It was just emotions."


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/9456685.stm

This is what I'd have hoped Rooney would have said from the beginning, my opinion of him (non playing wise) rose after reading this.


----------



## Razor King

Drogba still has another season left in him. Same for John Terry. In fact, Terry has more seasons left in him. Lampard could hang around for one more season but they could bring somebody in his place yet still retain him for another season. Anelka should go.

It's just one season, Christ. Why is the Chelsea administration getting so worked up?

If there is one club that needs complete reshuffling, it's Man City. They need to dump some of their players and form a team instead of just being FC Tevez and Co.

Lastly and definitely the least likely, Arsenal should sign a striker.  Chamakh and Bendtner aren't strikers.


----------



## united_07

Lampard has been shite for the past couple of months, its no surprise wilshere has taken over his space in the england team.

Still nothing definite on De gea signing for united, he has come out and said nothing will be decided till the end of the season, some journalists are claiming he had already decided to leave but doesnt want the atletico fans on his back for the rest of the season.


----------



## Escobar

De Gea, as good as he's been, is a huge risk. At 23m, and for a player that young, I hope it turns out bad


----------



## united_07

gooner. said:


> De Gea, as good as he's been, is a huge risk. At 23m, and for a player that young, I hope it turns out bad


its about £17m, and its not as if he isn't unproven he has already played in a lot of high profile games for atletico, he has won the europa league and super cup with them. Petr cech and pepe reina were both in the early twenties when they joined chelsea and liverpool. I would say the risk is worth taking, as if it works out he could be united's keeper for the next 15 years or so.


----------



## reDREDD

Jesus, Lampard and Terry are barely 30 and losing ability. How the fuck did Giggs and Scholes last so long?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Giggs = Yoga
Scholes = Son of God (It's a secret).

That's how.


----------



## Boavista




----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I'm fucking hoping Drogba leaves. He's the one striker in the league who gives me the shakes whenever I know we'll be up against him, he has it all as a forward. Hopefully he'll go to America, or Brazil, or anywhere we won't be facing him in the CL.


----------



## reDREDD

After that display in the CL quarter final, nobody is getting rid of drogba.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Stop pissing on my parade. Drogba out!


----------



## reDREDD

Only if the INS show up and ship that mexican jumping bean back to where he came from.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

redeadening said:


> Jesus, Lampard and Terry are barely 30 and losing ability. How the fuck did Giggs and Scholes last so long?


In fairness, Giggs went through about 18 months of being woeful for United and people wanted him sold. Thank fuck he wasn't.

This is the same Chelsea team that was gonna run away with the title in October. Knee jerk management at it's finest.


----------



## Silent Alarm

redeadening said:


> Only if the INS show up and ship that mexican jumping bean back to where he came from.


Jealous? 8*D


----------



## Razor King

Giggs and Scholes are being managed/coached/mentored by the best. That's the difference. One or two bad seasons doesn't mean a player is no longer good enough. These days--owners, managers, media, and fans; all of them don't have any patience. Every time a player runs out of form, they jump to the conclusion that the said player has passed his prime. It's pathetic that even the mangers have that psychology. Instead of helping their players out of the bad run, they replace them or try to sell them off. Just look at Rooney at the beginning of the season. He was completely lost but Ferguson stuck with him, and now, he is back. But the key is Alex Ferguson. Probably why him and Arsene Wenger are still two of the best in club football.

As much as I dislike Wenger's "economize" policy... :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I'm fucking hoping Drogba leaves. He's the one striker in the league who gives me the shakes whenever I know we'll be up against him, he has it all as a forward. Hopefully he'll go to America, or Brazil, or anywhere we won't be facing him in the CL.


You forgot Suarez. :side:


----------



## Kenny

...and CARROLL 

(soon enough)


----------



## Silent Alarm

Carroll & Suarez are useless. There is absolutely no chance they will both score against Arsenal.
No hope.

No way in hell :side:.


----------



## reDREDD

Razor King said:


> Giggs and Scholes are being managed/coached/mentored by the best. That's the difference. One or two bad seasons doesn't mean a player is no longer good enough. These days--owners, managers, media, and fans; all of them don't have any patience. Every time a player runs out of form, they jump to the conclusion that the said player has passed his prime. It's pathetic that even the mangers have that psychology. Instead of helping their players out of the bad run, they replace them or try to sell them off. Just look at Rooney at the beginning of the season. He was completely lost but Ferguson stuck with him, and now, he is back. But the key is Alex Ferguson. Probably why him and Arsene Wenger are still two of the best in club football.
> 
> As much as I dislike Wenger's "economize" policy... :side:


Economise policy? Is that what theyre calling paedophilia nowadays?

Judging by Arsenal standards Wenger is gonna probably think Fabregas peaked and now its 'Wilshiere's time'


----------



## Kenny

Silent Alarm said:


> Carroll & Suarez are useless. There is absolutely no chance they will both score against Arsenal.
> No hope.
> 
> No way in hell :side:.


----------



## Razor King

redeadening said:


> Economise policy? Is that what theyre calling paedophilia nowadays?
> 
> Judging by Arsenal standards Wenger is gonna probably think Fabregas peaked and now its 'Wilshiere's time'


That's gross.

51 and playing football?


----------



## Boavista

Justice for the 96.


----------



## DB

Wenger says he will not change his transfer policy even with Stan Kroenke as the majority shareholder. The man is a stubborn fool.


----------



## reDREDD

His economic system works, but he goes too far.

Everyone needs to spend SOME money and needs SOME experience.


----------



## TakersFan

We've got West Brom tommorow, should be an easy win but who knows?


----------



## united_07

MileyFan said:


> We've got West Brom tommorow, should be an easy win but who knows?


i wouldn't be so sure, hodgson has done great work with west brom, they have beaten liverpool and held arsenal to a draw at home in the last few weeks, they havent lost at home in about 3 and half months, i think they will put up a good fight.


----------



## reDREDD

Ramires and Alex both out.

Fuck


----------



## Razor King

redeadening said:


> His economic system works, but he goes too far.
> 
> *Everyone needs to spend SOME money and needs SOME experience.*


Precisely.

None of Arsenal players have character and character comes from experience. All of them are a bunch of rookies. The players are good, extremely talented, and most of them can evolve higher but that won't solve any of Arsenal's current problems. The reason we bottle up during Feb/March every season is the lack of experience. There is nobody to lift the players up when they are down, and none of the players "go" when the going gets tough because all of them are young...


----------



## TakersFan

redeadening said:


> Ramires and Alex both out.
> 
> Fuck


Thats the only thing lol. I'll be suprised if we start Torres because hes underperforming and we just need to win every game to secure third place, but ill be suprised if we don't start him because Ancelotti starts him in the big games to try get him a goal, so why not the smaller games?


----------



## Boavista

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt9elfwV8cU&feature=player_embedded

Priceless hahaha


----------



## reDREDD

Razor King said:


> Precisely.
> 
> None of Arsenal players have character and character comes from experience. All of them are a bunch of rookies. The players are good, extremely talented, and most of them can evolve higher but that won't solve any of Arsenal's current problems. The reason we bottle up during Feb/March every season is the lack of experience. There is nobody to lift the players up when they are down, and none of the players "go" when the going gets tough because all of them are young...


Here's another point.

Asides from the last of the Invincibles, nobody on the team actually has any bloody idea what its like to WIN an actual trophy. Except for Fabregas, but he won with Spain and if anything that fucked with head and made him want to leave for Barca and underpreform when against them.

Its nuts. Take gallas from last season, the SOB helped make some major saves in the CL. He wouldve helped the backline against Barca very significantly. But Wenger wouldnt give him an extra year.

Arsenal players are bloody good, but they just lack the finishing and killer instinct to go all the way. And its a damn shame.


----------



## reDREDD

Bloody double post


----------



## Boavista

Clichy and Van Persie are the only two players from their best First XI who have won anything. 3 Trophies between the whole first XI.


----------



## [email protected]

Arshavin has trophies. But not with the gunners


----------



## CGS

I just don't understand why Wenger literally refuses to buy experienced players. Even when he actually builds up a lot of guys he tends to see them either once they have reached their peak or literally just before they reach it so another team ends up benefiting from them. It's really his stubborness to change his ways that has cost Arsenal big time over the last few years.


----------



## Silent Alarm

3 trophies between the whole team? Ya know what Ryan Giggs does with 3 trophies? Ryan Giggs wipes his ass with 3 trophies, that's what Ryan Giggs does.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Silent Alarm said:


> 3 trophies between the whole team? Ya know what Ryan Giggs does with 3 trophies? Ryan Giggs wipes his ass with 3 trophies, that's what Ryan Giggs does.


Sounds more like something Wes Brown would be into. :side:


----------



## Razor King

redeadening said:


> Here's another point.
> 
> Asides from the last of the Invincibles, nobody on the team actually has any bloody idea what its like to WIN an actual trophy. *Except for Fabregas, but he won with Spain and if anything that fucked with head and made him want to leave for Barca and underpreform when against them.*
> 
> Its nuts. Take gallas from last season, the SOB helped make some major saves in the CL. He wouldve helped the backline against Barca very significantly. But Wenger wouldnt give him an extra year.
> 
> Arsenal players are bloody good, but they just lack the finishing and killer instinct to go all the way. And its a damn shame.


Yeah. Fabregas didn't start most of the WC games, did he? He was always used as a substitute. I don't think Fabregas will get enough starts with Barcelona either. Who is he going to replace? Xavi? Iniesta? It's better for Fabregas to be the best player of Arsenal than be lost in the shuffle with Barca.

You're bang on with everything there. We just don't have that killer instinct. Everything is good but everybody in the team are like the second generation of footballers--horning to get past the first generation but the problem; there is no first generation and these are the fist generations players. Wenger is too damn stubborn for his own good. I respect the man but I don't know what he wants to achieve.


----------



## Kenny

Liverpool Under 18's defeat Manchester United under 18's 6-0. :side:

oh yeah.


----------



## united_07

King Kenny said:


> Liverpool Under 18's defeat Manchester United under 18's 6-0. :side:
> 
> oh yeah.


:lmao, if you look on some liverpool forums they are comparing their youth team to barcalona, but the LFC commentators failed to point out that united's team was basically the u-16 team, as the u-18 team are playing in the FAYC semi final in mid week so were rested

anyway already nervous about the game today, i reckon fergie might go with this:

VDS

O'shea
rio
vidic
evra

nani
carrick
scholes
giggs
park

berbatov


----------



## steamed hams

Pah Villa reserves beat Arsenal reserves 10-0.


----------



## Kenny

united_07 said:


> :lmao, if you look on some liverpool forums they are comparing their youth team to barcalona, but the LFC commentators failed to point out that united's team was basically the u-16 team, as the u-18 team are playing in the FAYC semi final in mid week so were rested
> 
> anyway already nervous about the game today, i reckon fergie might go with this:
> 
> VDS
> 
> O'shea
> rio
> vidic
> evra
> 
> nani
> carrick
> scholes
> giggs
> park
> 
> berbatov


sterling, morgan, smith, dunn and walsh are all 16. we were also without Flanagan, Regan, Wisdom, Robinson, Coady and Suso. we werent full strength either. 

i'm not going to jump out of my seat and compare to barcelona, i'm just glad that the youth are doing well. 

man united will probaly beat man city 3-0


----------



## Richie

Anyone able to help me out? What time does the game start Melbourne time, and is it televised? Or will I have to stick with text only?


----------



## steamed hams

FA Cup semi final starts in exactly 3 hours.


----------



## Rush

2:15am, on setanta if you have it. otherwise you can stream it.


----------



## Richie

Sweet as, thank you kindly to both of you.


----------



## Kenny

i might stream it. i dont have setanta. 

but...

fa cup game 2:15am
el classico 6am

sleep?


----------



## TakersFan

Petr Cech
2 Branislav Ivanovic 
4 David Luiz
26 John Terry (c)
3 Ashley Cole
5 Michael Essien
12 John Mikel Obi
8 Frank Lampard
21 Salomon Kalou
11 Didier Drogba 
15 Florent Malouda

Subs: 22 Ross Turnbull, 17 Jose Bosingwa, 19 Paulo Ferreira, 18 Yury Zhirkov, 10 Yossi Benayoun, 9 Fernando Torres, 39 Nicolas Anelka.

West Brom are expected to start in the following 4-4-1-1 formation:

Carson; Reid, Méïté, Olsson, Shorey; Brunt (c), Mulumbu, Scharner, Thomas; Morrison; Odemwingie.

Subs: Myhill, Tamas, Tchoyi, M. Cech, Fortuné, Cox, Vela.

Torres on the bench, knew he would be.


----------



## Kenny

Jack via text: "Both myself and my Mrs are united fans, she is due to give birth to our first son tomorrow. We have agreed to name the baby after United's winning scorer today!"

It'd be akward if they didn't score.


----------



## Melvis

King Kenny said:


> Jack via text: "Both myself and my Mrs are united fans, she is due to give birth to our first son tomorrow. We have agreed to name the baby after United's winning scorer today!"
> 
> It'd be akward if they didn't score.


Ji-Sung Park? :hmm:


----------



## Kenny

great name for a new baby


----------



## Goku

Wowow.


----------



## Kenny

west brom take the lead :lmao

edit - drogba scores, 1-1.


----------



## Goku

Are they playing FERNANDO TORRES?


----------



## Kenny

he's on the bench.

kalou scores, 2-1.


----------



## CGS

Hey look at that, Torres on the bench and Chelsea is winning 

:hmm:


----------



## Kenny

fat frank scores, 3-1.


----------



## Melvis

Amazing how Chelsea can score three goals in a half... when Torres isn't playing.


----------



## nate_h

Darren Bent scored more for Villa since signing than Dzeko, Torres, Suarez and Carroll combined, bargain


----------



## TakersFan

King Kenny said:


> fat frank scores, 3-1.


lol fat Frank? He puts more effort in and does alot more than the whole of the Liverpool squad.
Nuff said


----------



## Razor King

MileyFan said:


> lol fat Frank? He puts more effort in and does alot more than the whole of the Liverpool squad.
> Nuff said


Luis Suarez is a striker as well as a keeper. Where will you find such a lethal combination? Liverpool of course.


----------



## TakersFan

Razor King said:


> Luis Suarez is a striker as well as a keeper. Where will you find such a lethal combination? Liverpool of course.


I believe he also enjoys eating people?


----------



## Razor King

MileyFan said:


> I believe he also enjoys eating people?


That, you gotta ask Liverpool fans.


----------



## united_07

there are early rumours united are playing with a weakened side :argh:


----------



## Kenny

wes brown sighting


----------



## united_07

turns out those rumours were bollocks, same team as i predicted just valencia instead of giggs

MUFC: VDSar O'Shea Ferdinand Vidic Evra Scholes Carrick Park Valencia Berbatov Nani
Subs; Owen, Anderson, Smalling, Fabio, Hernandez, Gibson. Kus


----------



## Foreshadowed

Strong team there for us and I can see United getting the win today. Rooney may not be with us but Tevez not playing for City is an advantage for United.

I really hope we advance through to the finals, we haven't won the FA Cup in a long time and it would be nice to try and get the double this year, as I don't see us winning the Champions League this season.


----------



## Kenny

wigan up 3-0 

big win for them

Man City: Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany, Lescott, Kolarov, De Jong, Barry, A Johnson, Yaya Toure, Silva, Balotelli
Man Utd: Van der Sar, O'Shea, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Park, Scholes, Carrick, Valencia, Berbatov, Nani.


----------



## Silent Alarm

City will win, aided by a virtuoso display from Mike "The Dickhead" Dean for Bernsteins Boys in baby blue.

I'm not paranoid :side:.


----------



## Rush

MileyFan said:


> lol fat Frank? He puts more effort in and does alot more than the whole of the Liverpool squad.
> Nuff said


lmao



Razor King said:


> Luis Suarez is a striker as well as a keeper. Where will you find such a lethal combination? Liverpool of course.


(Y)


god bless that linesman calling torres offside.


----------



## Kenny

looks like aston villa is going to sink west ham, scoring late. 2-1

torres scored...but was disallowed :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

The Man U fans are going to be begging Super Mario to join United after today, but alas, he'll stay on the more popular side of Manchester.

:lmao @ Torres again.


----------



## CGS

:lmao at Torres. Probably the closet he will get to a goal for the rest of the season. 

Relegation battle is really heating up now.


----------



## DB

Man Utd will win this evening, I don't think it'll be really one sided though. I can it being 2-0 or 2-1.

We've seen a major day in the relegation battle. West Ham threw away a lead and Blackpool dominated by Wigan. Both of those teams will go down now.

Leeds made a mess of it against Watford today, although they did steal a point. It's a shame they've fallen away at the end of the season, I really wanted them back in the Premier League.


----------



## TakersFan

Gonna have to watch Match Of The Day tonight, had a stream of the game and I believe Torres was onside.


----------



## Kenny

good wins by wigan and villa


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Heskey's tackle led to the first goal and Agbonlahor scored, what a good day it is.


----------



## united_07

MileyFan said:


> Gonna have to watch Match Of The Day tonight, had a stream of the game and I believe Torres was onside.


nah everything that ive read on twitter, bbc live text etc have all said he was offside and the right decision


----------



## Kenny

brighton are league one winners, for anyone who may care.


----------



## steamed hams

Villa up to 9th! Yeah a bunch of teams have a game in hand but w/e


----------



## DB

King Kenny said:


> brighton are league one winners, for anyone who may care.


Fully deserved. I've seen roughly half the teams in League One play this season, saw them all play last season and Brighton are the best team by a mile.


----------



## nate_h

Kind of want Sunderland to get relegated after all the shit they gave us after signing Darren Bent. They didn't have to sell him too us. 6 goals in 11 games more than a goal every two games. I want Gabby's babies.


----------



## united_07

berbatov has been shocking so far, but you cant really bring him off as you need a tall player up front who can hold it up, I'd bring Hernandez on for park and for 4-4-2


----------



## CGS

SWERVE!!


----------



## Rush

1-0 City. woo.


----------



## TakersFan

Yaya Toure!  Just what we want to see


----------



## nate_h

So do City fans start singing Mancini's name again now they're winning. Then Mancini out if United get one back?


----------



## Vader

I don't think my face ever left the  position after Toure scored. Carrick had a shocker after that, Berbatov barely showed up and I could have scored his second chance. Definitely a sending off too. Well played City.


----------



## nate_h

They havn't even won it yet, bloody hell. Come on Bolton.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sickener. Can't really complain though, we were very poor, clueless at times. City were very good, Toure especially.
Carrick, brilliant in both matches against Chelsea does that today.
He really does make it very hard for people to have faith in him.
Scholes deserved to go.

Fuck it, time to focus on the league.


----------



## Vader

Yeah I didn't really like that, throughout the game the commentators basically saying the winner of this game has already won the cup, whilst they'd both be favourites, against teams like Bolton or Stoke anything could happen.


----------



## nate_h

Never mind alot of those fans will be back home in 20 minutes


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hopefully Bolton go through. I'd say they'd give City more of a game than Stoke.
It does look like the ticker is gonna come down though, t'was good while it lasted .


----------



## KingKicks

I was asked whether we would win before the game by my sister, and said no because I just had that feeling.

We didn't do enough to deserve a win unfortunately especially in the second half.

I'll certainly be backing Bolton now.


----------



## EGame

Wow I wasn't expecting that result. 

Berbatov was awful, Hernandez would have likely scored where Berbatov missed. 

Also, lol at Chelsea playing very well today, all it took was the realisation to leave Torres on the bench.


----------



## Medo

*Fuck off Carrick, i don't give a shit about what he did in Chelsea game but the guy needs to leave the club.

And Scholes as always........*


----------



## eddiefan

Carrick really screwed up big time today. Haven't liked him for most of the season till the Chelsea games. Now he does this. Too inconsistent in my eyes. But the whole team played badly. Ferguson's pre game comments about Chicharito taking over Berba's place was a bad move. Berba looked clueless out there today. Nani and Valencia were the same. Have to give props to City. They played well. But they shouldn't celebrate so much yet. Bolton or Stoke might just win in the final, considering how inconsistent City's game usually is. Really gutted by the score but at least we still have the league and CL to look forward to.


----------



## united_07

I can see Berbatov off to a german club in the summer, just looked disinterested, and was probably a bit pissed about being left out in recent weeks, Hernandez did well when he came on, but always difficult playing with 10 men. 
I could also see Carrick going in the summer as well, a few good games in the last two weeks doesnt change the fact he hasnt had the best of seasons and made a horrendous mistake today, perhaps a swap + cash deal for rodwell, who its no secret fergie is an admirer of.


----------



## reDREDD

Berba was good but never felt like a natural fit in united. Kinda like Ibra in Barca


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck this bullshit about writing off Berba. He had a poor game today and missed two brilliant chances but 21 league goals has earned him a reprieve in my book.
When Rooney had his head up his own arse at the start of the season it was Berbs (and Hernandez) carrying the load.
He's too classy to be written off.


----------



## reDREDD

He's good but his goals are too....... whats the word...... condensed.

Five goals, then goes on a dry spell for five week, then another 4 goals and goes on to another dry spell. He scores alot but not as consistently as united need. Somehow Hernandez fills that void well.


----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> Fuck this bullshit about writing off Berba. He had a poor game today and missed two brilliant chances but 21 league goals has earned him a reprieve in my book.
> When Rooney had his head up his own arse at the start of the season it was Berbs (and Hernandez) carrying the load.
> He's too classy to be written off.


not writing him off, just reckon he is not happy about being 3rd choice and might want away


----------



## Renegade™

Berbatov isn't leaving, no chance.

Meh, we could've easily won the game, but fair play to Man City, took their chance when it came, could've had one or two more, but we were good enough to atleast win until Scholes got sent off. The one thing that seems to fault his near flawless game is his occassional petulance for the bad lunge, and it happened today when we really needed it not to. Ahwell. Shit happens.

Oh and deary me @ the muppetry shown in this thread from Utd fans towards Carrick fpalm. I mean jesus christ, he made a mistake and it led to us losing the match and thus we're out of the FA Cup. Sure, it's bad, and the fact it was against City makes it worse. But come on, overall we were poor second half and it's hardly his fault, the other 10 men (then 9 once Scholes went off) didn't perform either. So now suddenly he's leaving/needs to leave in the summer despite the fact SAF wanted him and got him to stay until 2014? Fuck off, the lot of you. I'll enjoy next season when Carrick's still playing for Man Utd and you guys can eat your words. [/vent]


----------



## Silent Alarm

Redcafe is going to be avoided for 3-4 days, that's for sure.
After a bad loss, that place can be a bit of a cunthole.


----------



## Henry Hill

Apparently Bale is the favourite to win PFA player of the year.

He's been good but I'd have him way behind Tevez, Hernandez, Giggs, Nani, Van Der Saar, Fabregas, Nasri and probably many more.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...cted-to-win-PFA-Player-of-the-Year-award.html


----------



## CGS

Bale winning would be bullshit tbh. The fact that he made it ahead of guys like Nani & Hernadez is a joke.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Jesus, this Bale stuff is beyond a joke.
What the fuck has he done in the league, really? A fantastic volley against Stoke and a good goal against Arsenal is all I can remember. He's been inconsistent as fuck in the league (he was injured for a while, I'll give him that). But he tore Maicon a new arsehole twice and all of a sudden he's Godly? Fuck that.
If he does it over the course of a season then I'll start to recognise him as brilliant.
Right now, for me, he's over-hyped to fuck.


----------



## Mello

eddiefan said:


> Carrick really screwed up big time today. Haven't liked him for most of the season till the Chelsea games. Now he does this. Too inconsistent in my eyes. But the whole team played badly. Ferguson's pre game comments about Chicharito taking over Berba's place was a bad move. Berba looked clueless out there today. Nani and Valencia were the same. Have to give props to City. They played well. But they shouldn't celebrate so much yet. Bolton or Stoke might just win in the final, considering how inconsistent City's game usually is. Really gutted by the score but at least we still have the league and CL to look forward to.


I don't think City overcelebrated. First time we've been in a proper cup final since 1981. Given we had to beat the best team in the league by a country mile in order to get there, plus the pressure of having to improve year on year etc it's a step forward for us. We're a fair way off from reaching Utd's level, and I think it'd only be the very best teams who wouldn't celebrate reaching a cup final.

Besides, we probably celebrated more when we narrowly beat Wigan in the 2nd Division playoff semi-final back in 98/99 season. 

Reaching 4th is still more important than the cup though, but I'm hoping Bolton win against Stoke as I'd hate Pulis to get his revenge for the Gillingham playoff game, plus Stoke scare me more than Bolton (though hopefully Danny Sturridge would be cup-tied - would suck if that gimp came back and scored against us). On a nice big pitch though hopefully City will be able to outplay either side, but it's gonna be hard either way.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

balotelli is football's stone cold steve austin, lol. what a rebel.


----------



## Silent Alarm

According to the NOTW, the hooker that slept with Rooney is saying she fucked another United player (and a Chelsea one) but I think there's an injunction to stop the naming of who or something like that.
fpalm This shit is not needed during the run-in, for fuck sake.

Her parents must be proud though :side:.


----------



## Kenny

As much as I like BALE, I don't think he deserves the award.


----------



## nate_h

Be a joke, apart from them two games against inter, has he been AMAZING in any other games? Very good player, but doesn't deserve it. I'd give it to Parker or Adam. Consistantly good in bad teams. Of course it's easy to play well in a top team and that's why I always think top teams should be ruled out in these kind of things


----------



## Mikey Damage

i dunno if ima watch this bullshit in 7 hours. could be bad for my mental health. losing to scum. :side:


----------



## Razor King

Bale is hype.


----------



## Rush

you ready Mikey? will be an unbearable torrent of gloating if we win. Even if you win we'll still be wankers :side:


----------



## Kenny

CARROLL to score. and SUAREZ. and MEIRELES. 3-0 ftw.


----------



## united_07

its gonna feel wrong cheering on liverpool this afternoon :argh:
but arsenal have a difficult next couple of games, today against liverpool, then wednesdays against spurs away, so potentially united could be 10 points clear after wednesday if they beat newcastle on tuesday and arsenal lose both of their games


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool won't win. They're dire, Carroll & Suarez are the worst signings ever and Koscielny will take care of both of them, easy.
Arsenal will not have an easier 3 points this season.
Prediction: Arsenal 7-0 Liverpool.

(Hope that works, please God :side


----------



## Kenny

it worked somewhat with me yesterday predicting a yaya toure goal.


----------



## reDREDD

Silent Alarm said:


> According to the NOTW, the hooker that slept with Rooney is saying she fucked another United player (and a Chelsea one) but I think there's an injunction to stop the naming of who or something like that.
> fpalm This shit is not needed during the run-in, for fuck sake.
> 
> Her parents must be proud though :side:.


Chelsea one eh? Right, well, that only narrows it down to the first XI. Seems we're the only club that reward players fucking around with a place on the first team.


----------



## Rush

john terry is my #1 suspect. only b/c, who would want to name him?


----------



## reDREDD

Well he is also BIG MAN captain of england, i mean who wouldnt want to boast about sleeping with the captain of england? Even if it is Terry.......


----------



## Destiny

This is the most confident ive felt for a long time. Its rather a weird feeling. lol! Im expecting an epic again... maybe a 3-2 or 4-3.

Oh and its clearly Terry. lmao


----------



## CGS

Terry or Cole tbh. Most likely Terry. Aside from them two who else would really care THAT much?


----------



## Kenny

I've heard Kyriagos may be starting. I can see why, but I'd rather he didn't. He's been pretty good apart from a couple of mistakes recently.

I'd rather have the same team start which started against Man City.


----------



## haribo

Renegade™ said:


> So now suddenly he's leaving/needs to leave in the summer despite the fact SAF wanted him and got him to stay until 2014? Fuck off, the lot of you. I'll enjoy next season when Carrick's still playing for Man Utd and you guys can eat your words. [/vent]


Give it up already. We all know it's you, Michael 8*D


----------



## Mello

nate_h said:


> Be a joke, apart from them two games against inter, has he been AMAZING in any other games? Very good player, but doesn't deserve it. I'd give it to Parker or Adam. Consistantly good in bad teams. Of course it's easy to play well in a top team and that's why I always think top teams should be ruled out in these kind of things


You can make that argument that in top teams you get better service and there are better players around you, but at the same time it's often easier being the big name in a small team than it is to make a meaningful contribution to a big team. Scott Parker didn't exactly rip up any trees at Chelsea, and it's hard to tell how well Adam would have done if he'd joined a bigger club in January. Loads of players go from being a smaller clubs best player to a bigger clubs bench warmer, and many struggle for a while before taking a step down again after a year or two after not achieving the level required.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chain Gang solider said:


> Aside from them two who else would really care THAT much?


A generation of children were destroyed when Rooney said "fuck".
Imagine the media reaction if England captain & Chelsea superhero & BIG MAN, John Terry, is shagging around again.
The Daily Mail will want him to face a firing squad.

Seriously though, I don't think it is Terry because the main headline was about the United player and then in a smaller headline in brackets it said: "and a Chelsea player, an actor etc.".


----------



## BkB Hulk

That's because everyone just assumes Terry is nailing whores anyway.


----------



## Renegade™

haribo said:


> Give it up already. We all know it's you, Michael 8*D


8*D

Big game tonight. Kinda hope its a draw. Could see it being 2-2 tbh. SQUILLACI to score. Got a $10 on him getting a goal. Odds are good. Do me proud, scapegoat.


----------



## CGS

King Kenny said:


> I've heard Kyriagos may be starting. I can see why, but I'd rather he didn't. He's been pretty good apart from a couple of mistakes recently.
> 
> I'd rather have the same team start which started against Man City.


fpalm. Really hope he doesn't start, Don't understand why we can't keep the same lineup we had at City, Everyone of them is fit and healthy and had almost a week to recover so should be ok. 




Silent Alarm said:


> Seriously though, I don't think it is Terry because the main headline was about the United player and then in a smaller headline in brackets it said: "and a Chelsea player, an actor etc.".





BkB Hulk said:


> That's because everyone just assumes Terry is nailing whores anyway.


^ :agree:


----------



## Kenny

^Most likely if he does start, it's just for his aerial threat, and defending of set pieces. 

But I hope the backline is...

Flanagan - Carra - Skrtel - Aurelio


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

Don't think I can bring myself to support Liverpool today, I'll have to support draw.


----------



## united_07

teams for today


ARSENAL Szczesny; Eboue Koscielny Djourou Clichy: Diaby Wilshere; Walcott, Fabregas, Nasri; Van Persie.

#lfc: Reina; Flanagan Carragher Skrtel Aurelio; Spearing Lucas; Kuyt Suarez Meireles; Carroll.





The+King_of_Kings said:


> Don't think I can bring myself to support Liverpool today, I'll have to support draw.


then there is more chance it could go down to goal difference at the end of the season, which would be a terrible way to end the season


----------



## Kenny

same team as against city. very nice.


----------



## CGS

Yeah very happy to see the same lineup as in the City game. Hopefully they can do the deed again. 

As for Man U fans as much as it must make your stomach churn you kinda have to support us today since if we win you guys are 7 points clear


----------



## Razor King

Arsenal to destroy Liverpool today. Yeah.


----------



## Kenny

^nah


----------



## Silent Alarm

I have no problem supporting Liverpool today, needs must.
C'mon Liverpool, "and you'll neeeeeveeer waaaaalk alooo...."
*vomits*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Pulling for a Liverpool victory today. If Arsenal lose today and lose against Spurs on Wednesday, we have a good chance of going second.


----------



## united_07

what the fuck are arsenal doing having a big green dinosaur mascot joining in with the team for the minute silence?????


----------



## nate_h

Stoke winning 2-0 against Bolton. Even I want Man City to win the FA cup if it's City Stoke.


----------



## steamed hams

3-0 now, no way back for Bolton surely


----------



## Kenny

lucky to be 0-0.

terrible performance. aurelio injured....again. going to be hard for robinson.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Looks like my hopeful jinx has backfired. Liverpool have been shit, especially Suarez. I've lost count of how many times he's lost the ball.
I'm resigned to the fact that Arsenal will win so I don't really care what happens now.


----------



## united_07

fpalm


----------



## CGS

Sucks that Aurelio is out again. Dude is way to injury prone. Great defensive performance so far to keep Arsenal put considering
We should be a good few goals down by now. Hopefully We show more attacking play next half.


----------



## Kenny

yeah when i saw that, i facepalmed.

hopefully kenny moves meireles back into the centre...hes useless on the left.


----------



## Foreshadowed

A day after our loss to City, I feel more positive. Congratulations are in order to City, who were the better team overall and deserved the victory. United just looked lost, bewildered and absolutely clueless after a positive first half. I don't know what it is with United but after playing very well in the first half and missing some great chances, they just gave up and didn't really put up much of a fight in the second half. Their passing was sloppy, slow and they couldn't control the midfield, which we were dominated in by City. Toure and Silva were fantastic throughout.

Poor Carrick; he's had a good second half to the season thus far and pulled off two fantastic performances in the Chelsea games and then goes and does that stupid mistake. He seemed to shut down after that and contributed nothing to the team afterwards. Poor guy, I feel sorry for him in a way as the United fans will probably lose faith in him again. Furthermore, Scholes sending off was deserved. However, I think we should have played Anderson over Scholes. He would have added pace down the centre of midfield for us and let's be honest, Anderson wouldn't make a petulant tackle like Scholes did. Ah well, too late now. Plus, I would have chosen Hernandez over Berbatov but that's just my opinion. I feel with the chances we had in the first half, Hernandez would have scored them. 

Also, Balotelli can fuck off, the dickface. 

Time for United to concentrate on winning the league now.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

SUAREZ, wtf. Probably a lot of Liverpool fans that are way too happy that he did nothing with that chance.

EDIT: Fuck off Spearing, and fuck off whoever's producing the match and put a close up on his horrific face and dead eyes. And RVP.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Their 16th penalty of the season in the 96th minute, of course.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

EBOUE! :lmao

Kuyt, I don't like you, but cheers, la.

EDIT: Dalglish telling Wenger to 'fuck off' with the camera on him. I'm very offended about this and eagerly await his 2 match touchline ban.


----------



## CGS

What a fucking ending . Great we got a point out of it after it after the way we played. Sucks for arsenal though. I would be a pretty pissed fan


----------



## Silent Alarm

DIRK FUCKING KUYT!!!! Cheers, Liverpool.
IF we win the league, we'll send a medal down to DIRK.

Nah, not really. We'll give it to Gary Neville 8*D.


----------



## united_07

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

typical arsenal


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Cheers Dirk!


----------



## BobLoblaw™

What terrible call on the 2nd penalty, it was clearly a dive


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Football Drama to start off Sunday mornings is great. Arsenal fans have to irate with how crap these past two months have been for them. If their next fixture is at White Hart Lane, don't see them salvaging three points there. Must win against Birmingham this Wednesday for The Blues.


----------



## Vader

It was an exaggeration but not a dive.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

BobLoblaw™ said:


> What terrible call on the 2nd penalty, it was clearly a dive


He shoved him over in the box in the 100th minute! There was such obvious contact you can't call it a dive, the balls going away from goal and there's no way there's time to get it back in, and Eboue just comes through the back of him and pushes him down. Ridiculous defending, there was nothing else the referee could have done there.

If he didn't give that penalty it'd be a ridiculous decision. Fabregas exaggerated more for the Arsenal penalty, but both were the right decision.


----------



## Mikey Damage

fuck eboue, fuck wenger, and fuck arsenal


----------



## Kenny

:lmao at all the bitter arsenal fans on my facebook now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Anyone else see Dalglish telling Wenger to piss off after the final whistle? :lmao


----------



## Kenny

Silent Alarm said:


> Anyone else see Dalglish telling Wenger to piss off after the final whistle? :lmao


yes it was lovely. fuck wenger.


----------



## Rush

Kenny, what a legend. telling Wenger off :lmao

both were clearly pens, both were also clearly exaggerated.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Silent Alarm said:


> Anyone else see Dalglish telling Wenger to piss off after the final whistle? :lmao


I'm betting the FA didn't


----------



## Destiny

It wasn't a dive, he made contact clearly.

DIRK! Loved kenny's reaction to Wenger. 

Arsenal fans shouldve beaten the easy teams early in the season. Only got themselves to blame!


----------



## Kenny

love it.


----------



## Destiny

King Kenny said:


> love it.


WIN!



> _"What my team did at the end epitomised what they did all day. You lose two players to injury, we had two young boys playing at full-back, Jonjo Shelvey was just coming back, we lost a centre-forward, everything was battling against us and they still remained committed to get something from the game. That's fantastic. You can maybe play better but you won't find a more committed team than the one out there today."_
> 
> The King.


(Y)


----------



## Kenny

Great words by Kenny. True too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

kenny, stealing that gif


----------



## CGS

King Kenny said:


> love it.


Someone needs to sig this tbh. 

Also we had 3 young players for the majority of the match in Spearing, Flanagan and Robinson plus Shelvey later on, Not to mention we were missing a shit load of players due to injury. Arsenal literally only have themselves to blame.


----------



## Kenny

i'd sig it. but i like my signature atm. take it mikey. 

chelsea to finish 2nd.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

King Kenny said:


> i'd sig it. but i like my signature atm. take it mikey.
> 
> chelsea to finish 2nd.


Which actually is quite great considering there was a time where it looked like Chelsea may have finished 5th. A relatively unpredictable season, and also a heated relegation battle.


----------



## Kenny

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mikey Damage again.


----------



## Gunner14

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> He shoved him over in the box in the 100th minute! There was such obvious contact you can't call it a dive, the balls going away from goal and there's no way there's time to get it back in, and Eboue just comes through the back of him and pushes him down. Ridiculous defending, there was nothing else the referee could have done there.
> 
> If he didn't give that penalty it'd be a ridiculous decision. Fabregas exaggerated more for the Arsenal penalty, but both were the right decision.


Lucas stopped running. If anything Lucas fouled Eboue. Hate dropping points to shit teams like Liverpool.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao^ 

pathetic bunch these arsenal fans


----------



## Razor King

Arsenal fpalm


----------



## CGS

Gunner14 said:


> Lucas stopped running. *If anything Lucas fouled Eboue. Hate dropping points to shit teams like Liverpool*.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

King Kenny said:


> :lmao^
> 
> pathetic bunch these arsenal fans


Not really. We only have ourselves to blame. But it doesn't change the fact i hate dropping points to shit teams. To play that shit and be given a win to throw it away so quickly is frustrating.

But look at it again. Lucas slows down. Where is Eboue supposed to go. Explain that to me. Then tell me that if that was Carragher on Rooney it's still a penalty.


----------



## Destiny

Gunner14 said:


> Lucas stopped running. If anything Lucas fouled Eboue. Hate dropping points to shit teams like Liverpool.




Not good enough. Face facts!


----------



## CGS

Gunner14 said:


> Not really. We only have ourselves to blame. But it doesn't change the fact i hate dropping points to shit teams. To play that shit and be given a win to throw it away so quickly is frustrating.
> 
> But look at it again. Lucas slows down. Where is Eboue supposed to go. Explain that to me. Then tell me that if that was Carragher on Rooney it's still a penalty.


Eboue literally pushed him down and was in a wrong position to begin with. He should have just been goalside of him not behind it. Just overall bad defending. Had it been anyone else it would have been a penalty.


----------



## Gunner14

Destiny said:


> Not good enough. Face facts!


?? What facts?? 

That we're 2nd because Chelsea have let themselves down this year and we're only in the title race because of how shit united have been all year?? I already know that. what's there to face? Even at our worst like this year we're still better than 17 teams in the Premiership.


----------



## united_07

Gunner14 said:


> Not really. We only have ourselves to blame. But it doesn't change the fact i hate dropping points to shit teams. To play that shit and be given a win to throw it away so quickly is frustrating.
> 
> But look at it again. Lucas slows down. Where is Eboue supposed to go. Explain that to me. Then tell me that if that was Carragher on Rooney it's still a penalty.


if liverpool are a shit team, what does that make a team who havent won anything in 6 years 8*D


----------



## Medo

*Eboue is the man :lmao*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

At least Wenger isn't the only person in the world who thinks that wasn't a penalty.


----------



## Destiny

Gunner14 said:


> ?? What facts??
> 
> That we're 2nd because Chelsea have let themselves down this year and we're only in the title race because of how shit united have been all year?? I already know that. what's there to face? Even at our worst like this year we're still better than 17 teams in the Premiership.


......the fact that you guys had so many chances to stay in touch with ManU but you blew it. , simply not good enough. Not questioning whether your better than 17 other teams.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Gunner14 is Wenger, and Renegade is Michael Carrick. We learn something new everyday.


----------



## Gunner14

united_07 said:


> if liverpool are a shit team, what does that make a team who havent won anything in 6 years 8*D


Consistently Adequate.


----------



## Gunner14

Destiny said:


> ......the fact that you guys had so many chances to stay in touch with ManU but you blew it. , simply not good enough. Not questioning whether your better than 17 other teams.


We didn't blow anything. We're not here to win trophies. Ask Ivan Gazidis. The important thing is we make a strong bond between the club and the fans.


----------



## CGS

Gunner14 said:


> We didn't blow anything. *We're not here to win trophies. * Ask Ivan Gazidis. The important thing is we make a strong bond between the club and the fans.


What? :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

Chain Gang solider said:


> What? :lmao


Ivan Gazidis is Arsenal's Chief Executive.

He said in an Interview winning trophies isn't important.


----------



## CGS

Of course it is important. You want to build a strong bond with the fans. The number 1 thing the fans want ARE trophies :lmao. Win trophies and the fans will stay behind the team.


----------



## Gunner14

Chain Gang solider said:


> Of course it is important. You want to build a strong bond with the fans. The number 1 thing the fans want ARE trophies :lmao. Win trophies and the fans will stay behind the team.


WWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I feel so dirty cheering a Liverpool goal.


----------



## Gunner14

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I feel so dirty cheering a Liverpool goal.


And so you should. There are something that are just undoable. 

Problem is while you celebrated half the liverpool fans we're crying because their precious record is gone now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gunner14 said:


> ?? What facts??
> 
> That we're 2nd because Chelsea have let themselves down this year and we're only in the title race because of how shit united have been all year??


We've been shit? :lmao
Yeah, United were shit when they beat Arsenal with Rafael & Fabio & Gibson in midfield.
Nah, shit would be throwing away a 4-0 lead in 45 minutes.
Arsenal fans, 'Kinell :lmao.


----------



## Gunner14

Silent Alarm said:


> We've been shit? :lmao
> Yeah, United were shit when they beat Arsenal with Rafael & Fabio & Gibson in midfield.
> Nah, shit would be throwing away a 4-0 lead in 45 minutes.
> Arsenal fans, 'Kinell :lmao.


Yes Manchester United have played shit for 95% of the season. you've never looked in control of a game. never looked convincing and have simply been just doing enough....

its not that much of an achievement when we have Denilson and Diaby in midfield ffs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I feel so dirty cheering a Liverpool goal.


I celebrated like a kid at Christmas when Kuyt scored :side:.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Gunner14 said:


> And so you should. There are something that are just undoable.
> 
> Problem is while you celebrated half the liverpool fans we're crying because their precious record is gone now.


They'll switch to the 5 European Cups as the main bragging point. I'm not so confident about number 19 yet anyway, still 6 games to go. Lots of twists and turns yet.


----------



## CGS

Gunner14 said:


> Yes Manchester United have played shit for 95% of the season. you've never looked in control of a game. never looked convincing and have simply been just doing enough....
> 
> its not that much of an achievement when we have Denilson and Diaby in midfield ffs.


Yet they managed to still win while doing so. Something Arsenal clearly can't :side:


----------



## Gunner14

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> They'll switch to the 5 European Cups as the main bragging point. I'm not so confident about number 19 yet anyway, still 6 games to go. Lots of twists and turns yet.


Titles yours. If we play like we did today on weds we'll get smashed. Im actually more concerned about Chelsea catching us than us catching you.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yet they managed to still win while doing so. Something Arsenal clearly can't :side:


Winning while playing poorly is still playing poorly. This has been one of the only season's where your hard pressed to find a side who has truly exceeded themselves.

And we can barely win when we're playing well so what's your point.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gunner14 said:


> Yes Manchester United have played shit for 95% of the season. you've never looked in control of a game. never looked convincing and have simply been just doing enough....


Unbeaten up till February, in the Champions League semis, 6 points ahead in the league. Beaten Liverpool, Chelsea & Arsenal twice each (in all competitions).
God help the rest of the league if we can do that while we've been shit :side:.


----------



## CGS

Gunner14 said:


> Winning while playing poorly is still playing poorly. This has been one of the only season's where your hard pressed to find a side who has truly exceeded themselves.
> 
> And we can barely win when we're playing well so what's your point.


That to be champions you have to win while playing good and playing bad. Man U have done both which is why even playing bad all year they remained unbeaten in the league till February and are in pole position to take the league while you guys have played well but fucked up so many different times through losing & drawing after playing so well. It's one thing playing well but if you don't get a result out of it it means nothing.


----------



## Gunner14

Silent Alarm said:


> Unbeaten up till February, in the Champions League semis, 6 points ahead in the league. Beaten Liverpool, Chelsea & Arsenal twice each (in all competitions).
> God help the rest of the league if we can do that while we've been shit :side:.


Are you seriously trying to say United have been as good as previous United Standards. 
do you seriously think United have done anything impressive this year?

Like the awesome display against Crawley Town?, The great point against Bolton. The awesome performance at Sunderland. The valiant home draw against West Brom. The immpressive Champions League campaign involvongthe 0-0 at home to a 3rd rate Rangers and 1-0 over Buraspor. 

When do Man United ever concede 32 goals in a season. Last year you came 2nd winning 27 games. This year you can't even win 27. But yeah what a season from United.


----------



## united_07




----------



## reDREDD

I agree. A strong bond between the players and fans is important. Thats why wenger unloads players the moment they become profitable and why hes selling Fabregas this summer.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Gunner14 said:


> Are you seriously trying to say United have been as good as previous United Standards.
> do you seriously think United have done anything impressive this year?
> 
> Like the awesome display against Crawley Town?, The great point against Bolton. The awesome performance at Sunderland. The valiant home draw against West Brom. The immpressive Champions League campaign involvongthe 0-0 at home to a 3rd rate Rangers and 1-0 over Buraspor.
> 
> When do Man United ever concede 32 goals in a season. Last year you came 2nd winning 27 games. This year you can't even win 27. But yeah what a season from United.


That's not really relevent though, is it? The league'll be won by the most consistent and the superior team that season, same as every other season. Obviously this isn't a classic United team, and I thought at the start of the season that this would be a transistional year, but as of now we're the best team in the league. That's really the only thing that's important, if no other team can step up when we're playing as we are, then that's on them more than United.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gunner14 said:


> Are you seriously trying to say United have been as good as previous United Standards.
> do you seriously think United have done anything impressive this year?
> 
> Like the awesome display against Crawley Town?, The great point against Bolton. The awesome performance at Sunderland. The valiant home draw against West Brom. The immpressive Champions League campaign involvongthe 0-0 at home to a 3rd rate Rangers and 1-0 over Buraspor.
> 
> When do Man United ever concede 32 goals in a season. Last year you came 2nd winning 27 games. This year you can't even win 27. But yeah what a season from United.


I never said they were as good as previous years, they're not a patch on 06-09 United. But to call them shit is just deluded and just a little bitter.

And those Bolton & Sunderland draws were hard-earned points.


----------



## Gunner14

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> That's not really relevent though, is it? The league'll be won by the most consistent and the superior team that season, same as every other season. Obviously this isn't a classic United team, and I thought at the start of the season that this would be a transistional year, but as of now we're the best team in the league. That's really the only thing that's important, if no other team can step up when we're playing as we are, then that's on them more than United.


Never said it wasn't but anyone saying Man Utd have been good this season are deluded. 

Again this isn't talking about how poor everyone else. As i said previously this season you'll be very hard pressed to find a side that has exceeded expectations. 



Silent Alarm said:


> I never said they were as good as previous years, they're not a patch on 06-09 United. But to call them shit is just deluded and just a little bitter.
> 
> And those Bolton & Sunderland draws were hard-earned points.


Shit maybe a bit harsh. But i have high standards. You're either great - which this side clearly isnt. Good - Which i wouldnt put on this side because they haven't done anything out of the ordinary or improved in any way. Or shit - not as good as last year (which this united side clearly isn't all the stats are proof of this.)

Also it's not bitter. If we spent the summer trying to find more suitable homes for Bendtner, Denilson, Diaby, Rosicky, Almunia, Fabianski. 

And signed better players than Squillaci, Koscielny and Chamakh then we would have at least improved on last year.


----------



## Medo

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Cheers Dirk!


*What the....

:lmao*


----------



## Melvis

I haven't been impressed with United this season like I usually am. The string of late winners after average performances made me think they don't deserve the title, but at the same time... it's not like anyone else has been better. Take a look at Arsenal - stupid decision-making today vs Liverpool, plus the performances in matches against Spurs, West Brom and Newcastle earlier in the season have hardly made them look like title contenders in my eyes. Too many points dropped on stupid occasions, and I'm still not convinced by their play style. Sure, if the team passing move works well, and Fabregas slots it through to RVP and he blasts it home, then it looks stunning. Otherwise, they're overthinking it too much - sometimes the best football is just to play the obvious pass, but play it well enough to make sure the other team can't do anything about it. Like Carrick's passing the other day (not against City, against Chelsea, etc) or Scholes' passing in general. Incredibly precise despite the distance they're passing it, and it creates chances, especially if a guy like Giggs or Nani is on the end of it. So why can't Arsenal do something more simple like that? It doesn't have to be pretty, it just needs to work, and I feel that's Arsenal's problem.

Continuing the theme of 'who really deserves it more than United' (this is starting to feel like a Monster's Boss essay) look at Chelsea. It feels slightly ironic that after they spent £50m on a great striker, they suddenly find themselves struggling for goals, and there just seems to be a lack of the killer instinct, especially in that final third, than they had in past seasons where they won the title. They had that bad run of form not so long ago, and only now are they starting to play (keeping in mind this is all my opinion) with a bit more confidence and with the intent to really score goals. It's odd to see them like this, too, because last season they were stroking them in for fun.

In general, United haven't been great this season, especially in comparison to previous years. But none of the other teams have exactly been _better_ than them, so it's no surprise they're top of the table.


----------



## Medo

Rockhead said:


> Gunner14 is Wenger, and Renegade is Michael Carrick. We learn something new everyday.


*And i am Rooney 8*D



*


----------



## Gunner14

Medo said:


> *And i am Rooney 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great stuff. So from the horse's mouth. What is it about Grannies that gets you so turned on.


----------



## Medo

Gunner14 said:


> Great stuff. So from the horse's mouth. What is it about Grannies that gets you so turned on.


*Just accept the fact that your team lost BROTHER.*


----------



## Gunner14

Medo said:


> *Just accept the fact that your team lost BROTHER.*


Unbeaten in 15 league games.


----------



## CGS

Melvisboy said:


> I haven't been impressed with United this season like I usually am. The string of late winners after average performances made me think they don't deserve the title, but at the same time... it's not like anyone else has been better. Take a look at Arsenal - stupid decision-making today vs Liverpool, plus the performances in matches against Spurs, West Brom and Newcastle earlier in the season have hardly made them look like title contenders in my eyes. Too many points dropped on stupid occasions, and I'm still not convinced by their play style. Sure, if the team passing move works well, and Fabregas slots it through to RVP and he blasts it home, then it looks stunning. Otherwise, they're overthinking it too much - sometimes the best football is just to play the obvious pass, but play it well enough to make sure the other team can't do anything about it. Like Carrick's passing the other day (not against City, against Chelsea, etc) or Scholes' passing in general. Incredibly precise despite the distance they're passing it, and it creates chances, especially if a guy like Giggs or Nani is on the end of it. So why can't Arsenal do something more simple like that? It doesn't have to be pretty, it just needs to work, and I feel that's Arsenal's problem.
> 
> Continuing the theme of 'who really deserves it more than United' (this is starting to feel like a Monster's Boss essay) look at Chelsea. It feels slightly ironic that after they spent £50m on a great striker, they suddenly find themselves struggling for goals, and there just seems to be a lack of the killer instinct, especially in that final third, than they had in past seasons where they won the title. They had that bad run of form not so long ago, and only now are they starting to play (keeping in mind this is all my opinion) with a bit more confidence and with the intent to really score goals. It's odd to see them like this, too, because last season they were stroking them in for fun.
> 
> In general, United haven't been great this season, especially in comparison to previous years. But none of the other teams have exactly been _better_ than them, so it's no surprise they're top of the table.


This x100

Man U have been pretty sub par compared to previous years and really and truly based on the way they have played shouldn't be champions. The amount of late winners and lucky draws they have had this year is a joke but compared to Arsenal and Chelsea they have been the only team to actually play good and win and play bad and win. Chelsea played bad and got destroyed over 3/4 months while Arsenal, Who I feel has played the best all season should really be leading the table but has messed up on so many occasions such as drawing agaisnt teams like Blackburn, Sunderland & of course Newcastle. Even today We had a weakened side and too young full backs and they failed to make use of it. 

All Arsenal need to stop doing is trying to score the perfect goal or play with so much flair but rather when they get the ball and a chance on goal, Just shoot. It may be ugly as hell but if it wins trophies no one will care.


----------



## united_07

Player of the Year: 1st Bale, 2nd Nasri, 3rd Tevez
Young Player of the Year : Wilshere

what a fuckin joke, bale hasnt done anything in the second half of the season, same with nasri.


----------



## nate_h

What an absolute fucking joke, 2 good months

bollocks


----------



## nate_h

Should of been Parker or Adam


----------



## Gunner14

united_07 said:


> Player of the Year: 1st Bale, 2nd Nasri, 3rd Tevez
> Young Player of the Year : Wilshere
> 
> what a fuckin joke, bale hasnt done anything in the second half of the season, same with nasri.


Votes taken in Early February.


----------



## CGS

fpalm. Not surprising since the Media love his arse off despite him doing fuck all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

"late winners and lucky draws are a joke".
Rival fans won't admit that, more often than not, those "late winners and lucky draws" are a result of determination, belief and bottle.
I don't care if this sounds arrogant but if Arsenal had a tiny fraction of the bottle that United have, they'd probably be topping the league.

Bale wins, fucking ridonkulous.


----------



## united_07

Nani: 18 assists and 9 goals.
Bale: 1 assist and 7 goals
:no:

and whats the thinking behind Bale winning POTY but not winning YPOTY


----------



## reDREDD

Lol Bale won. I guess all you need to do is have two INCREDIBLE matches per season and do fuck all for the rest of it.


----------



## united_07

PFA Premier League Team of Year: Van Der Sar, Sagna, Cole, Vidic, Kompany, Nani, Nasri, Wilshere, Bale, Tevez, Berbatov

more stupid decisions, how didnt modric or parker not make the 11?, hernandez should be ahead of berbatov


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

redeadening said:


> Lol Bale won. I guess all you need to do is have two INCREDIBLE matches per season and do fuck all for the rest of it.


...and those two games came in a competition in which the award is not for.


----------



## Gunner14

united_07 said:


> PFA Premier League Team of Year: Van Der Sar, Sagna, Cole, Vidic, Kompany, Nani, Nasri, Wilshere, Bale, Tevez, Berbatov
> 
> more stupid decisions, how didnt modric make the 11?, hernandez should be ahead of berbatov


Sagna??

he's been shit all season. Lazy and uninterested. Surely Ivanovic is more deserving


----------



## Melvis

Ivanovic's work ethic (and playing ability in general) has been far superior to Sagna's.

I agree with the above posts, too - Parker deserved a place in that 11. Modric too.


----------



## CGS

Sagna has been ok but yeah Ivanovic would have been a much better choice. 

How does the voting for this thing actually work?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Thought Baines might get a look-in at Left-back.


----------



## BkB Hulk

King Kenny said:


> love it.


Outstanding.

Cheers Eboue.


----------



## Renegade™

lol Dalglish. Cunt.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wenger looked shocked by it, he did a double take :lmao.


----------



## Destiny

Nani should have been named player of the year. I seriously dont remember Bale doing much this year. Congrats to Wilshere, well deserved.


----------



## Zen

united_07 said:


> Nani: 18 assists and 9 goals.
> Bale: 1 assist and 7 goals
> :no:
> 
> and whats the thinking behind Bale winning POTY but not winning YPOTY


ridiculous, should have gone to Nani


----------



## Silent Alarm

I saw this on another forum:

Arshavin: 6 goals & 11 assists = crap season
Bale: 7 goals & 3 assists = Player of the year


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

loved king owning arsene in the end.

made up for the ending.. serene.. rvp celebrating like he's won the world cup and then arsenal bottling it was a sight to see.


----------



## Kenny

Arsene is such a cunt. It's as if the world is against him and his players can never do any wrong. He has to face facts, it's not the draw to us that cost him the title. It's the three win in the past 11. THREE? Terrible form. Arsenal deserve nothing. Bottlers.


----------



## Medo

united_07 said:


> Player of the Year: 1st Bale, 2nd Nasri, 3rd Tevez
> Young Player of the Year : Wilshere
> 
> what a fuckin joke, bale hasnt done anything in the second half of the season, same with nasri.


*For the love of god where is Nani ?! 

Bale is the player of the year ! 

fpalm*


----------



## Kenny

:lmao at Bale. media influenced at its best.


----------



## Goku

> Player of the Year: 1st Bale, 2nd Nasri, 3rd Tevez
> Young Player of the Year : Wilshere


I agree.


----------



## Renegade™

I'm sorry Hohenheim but if you agree that Bale deserved to win, fpalm. Another ridiculous media influenced decision. Two good performances in the Champs League (a competition with no relevance to this award) and now he's the best of the season? Fuck off. What a sham.

Oh and surely Kenny should be getting a two match touchline ban for that language he used at Wenger. I'm deeply offended by it. SOMEBODY THINK OF THE CHILDREN! 8*D


----------



## Goku

Renegade™ said:


> I'm sorry Hohenheim but if you agree that Bale deserved to win, fpalm.


----------



## Renegade™

How's Bayern Munich doing this season? 8*D


----------



## Goku

Very badly.


----------



## Kenny

Bale with the trollface above.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Even Bale must know he didn't deserve it.


----------



## #dealwithit

LOL Bale. He's not done a thing since November.


----------



## Rush

you all jelly? :side:


----------



## Alco

Kompany didn't win cause he's black. :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk

Alcoholic said:


> Kompany didn't win cause he's black. :hmm:


And because he's from Belgium and thus sucks. <3


----------



## Vader

There's been at least (AT LEAST!) 10 players better than Bale this season. Horrible decision. Is this the one decided by the F,A? If so, it's hardly a surprise then.

Shock that London based clubs won.


----------



## Melvis

It's PFA I think, which I thought meant the players in the league vote for it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Well most footballers are thick as pig shit so that explains it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I guess that shows the respect level Nani has from his fellow footballers. Can't say that particularly surprises me either.


----------



## Vader

I just don't get it. I can't even see a case for him being top 5, let alone the best. All I've heard is Redknapp saying he's amazing, his son saying it on Sky Sports and that's it. He's missed a good chunk of the season where other players have excelled. It isn't even a case of like where Tevez has pretty much carried City through this season, as Spurs have tended to do better with van der Vaart without having to rely on Bale. How Bale deserves this award over Parker, van der Sar, Vidic, Tevez, Nani, Kompany or even Joey fucking Barton is beyond me.

I can see I'm going to end up hating everything about him. Unless United buy him. Then I can conform.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

BkB Hulk said:


> I guess that shows the respect level Nani has from his fellow footballers. Can't say that particularly surprises me either.







No-one likes to be embarrassed 8*D


----------



## Rush

indeed they don't


----------



## Goku

All hail the Bale.


----------



## Renegade™

Rush said:


> indeed they don't


Indeed they don't






8*D


----------



## Rush

indeed


----------



## Renegade™

Who gives a fuck about the Portugese national side? 8*D


----------



## Kenny

Rush said:


> indeed


:lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Agent Nani keeping down CR7's international goal record. 8*D

EDIT: While we're on Nani-ppreciation:


----------



## Razor King

Talking about trophies, if a team isn't playing to win, then they aren't supposed to be playing football. Referring to Arsenal's "no trophy, but it's all cool" mentality. Clear cut.

Arsenal can't win games. We are in this position because of that, not yesterday's last minute draw. Heck, we couldn't defend a god-gifted goal for even 4 minutes. Jesus Christ. And, that team is supposed to be challenging for the Premier League? Impossible. I've said it million times; Arsenal need a Tevez-esque player at the front. We haven't lost, so that shows that we can't score to win--even if our lives depended on it. RVP didn't score for 70 minutes last night and who comes in as the extra striker? Bendtner? Are you joking? Bottling up games against Newcastle and Spurs isn't due to the poor defensive setup; it's the lack of character and ability in the middle of the park. But Wenger still thinks God is against them. Wow. I think Wenger is losing it, if he hasn't already. In fact, I'd ask Arsene a question: you haven't won the Premier League and it's an extremely difficult league, so that's understandable, but what about the Carling Cup? Why couldn't you win that?

Bale winning the PFA is a joke. All hype. Wilshere winning it is another joke, especially when you have Hernandez there. Tevez or Nani should have won the PFA. But PFA awards is like the PWI awards of wrestling, so it's cool. By the way, will PWI still include WWE now that WWE is action soap opera and not sports entertainment?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

^ Excellent post, agree with pretty much everything Razor King. Tried to rep you but apparently given out too much in the last 24 hours, possibly in jubilation at Arsenal not winning.


----------



## Renegade™

Arsenal have no natural leaders, and no experienced players to lead the younger ones along. That's what they need. Both, desperately.


----------



## Vader

Just got this from Michael Owen's twitter;

"Congrats to G.Bale and J.Wiltshire. I do think voting should be put 2 months though. Only half the season has gone when we post our vote."

Besides missing out the word 'ahead', the point here is that the players are voting for the award around January/Feb time, which is pointless and I'd love to hear the justification for it. I'm not fully sure why it bothers me but I always get annoyed when something that's really fucking stupid happens.


----------



## Gunner14

RatedR13 said:


> Just got this from Michael Owen's twitter;
> 
> "Congrats to G.Bale and J.Wiltshire. I do think voting should be put 2 months though. Only half the season has gone when we post our vote."
> 
> Besides missing out the word 'ahead', the point here is that the players are voting for the award around January/Feb time, which is pointless and I'd love to hear the justification for it. I'm not fully sure why it bothers me but I always get annoyed when something that's really fucking stupid happens.


Who the fuck's Wiltshire. Micheal Owen is as bad as Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Von Doom

In My opinion scott parker has been player of the year, he's the only reason west ham have a chance of staying up. Also, Cole left back of the year = shambles


----------



## haribo

Rush said:


> indeed


Officiating was shambolic there. Poor Cristiano


----------



## reDREDD

So its voted for by other players eh? Then how did John Terry lose?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Other players, not other players wives :side:.


----------



## Goku

:lmao


----------



## united_07

pretty funny scenes at the united v chelsea reserves match, chelsea's Kaby went down from a challenge and looked in some distress, he gets put on a stretcher, has a leg splint put on, everyone thinks he has broken his leg, gets applauded when stretchered off, 30 secs later he jumps back up and comes straight back on seemingly uninjured :lmao


----------



## Vader

Gunner14 said:


> Who the fuck's Wiltshire. Micheal Owen is as bad as Hulk Hogan.


Micheal?


----------



## EGame

Not sure if it has been posted but I'm too fucking lazy to look. New Liverpool jerseys for next season: 










Fucking stunning. Probably the best jersey I have ever seen.


----------



## Silent Alarm

You've obviously never seen the seen the 06/07 Man United jersey :side:.

But even as a United fan, I'll admit that Liverpool shirt does look nice.


----------



## Goku

That's very nice.


----------



## Destiny

Liverpool new away shirt is sweet as. Checked it out couple days ago.

Will def' be buying it! Long sleeve looks even better.


----------



## Rush

that jersey is pretty sick


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I should buy it and slap a Samsung logo and a Chelsea badge on it :side:


----------



## Zen

EGame said:


> Not sure if it has been posted but I'm too fucking lazy to look. New Liverpool jerseys for next season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking stunning. Probably the best jersey I have ever seen.


despise the club, but that is an awesome looking jersey


----------



## united_07

heres the apparent united away shirt, going for inter colours


----------



## Kenny

Sick away shirt for Liverpool. Will definitely be buying one. 

:lmao at that apparent shirt for United


----------



## Goku

Terrible Utd shirt.


----------



## Vader

I don't mind it at all, the thing that bugs me is that huge sponsor though, I wish it was more subtle but obviously that won't be happening.


----------



## BkB Hulk

EGame said:


> Not sure if it has been posted but I'm too fucking lazy to look. New Liverpool jerseys for next season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking stunning. Probably the best jersey I have ever seen.


Jizz everywhere.

United meanwhile looks poor. A sign of things to come next year? :side:


----------



## Kenny

BkB Hulk said:


> Jizz everywhere.
> 
> United meanwhile looks poor. A sign of things to come next year? :side:


I hope the away shirt can improve our away performances. Although they're getting better.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's obvious we're gonna cock up tonight. It's happened a few times already this season, Arsenal drop points, we have the chance to capitalise and we balls it up.
Plus Newcastle are going to game raise, big time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

It doesn't really matter. It's not like Arsenal ever take their chances to get any closer to you guys anyway.


----------



## Foreshadowed

I don't know, I can see Sir Alex maybe changing the team somewhat after some poor performances in the FA Cup. Maybe he will leave Carrick out this time? I can definitely see Berbatov on the bench again and see the Rooney and Hernandez partnership starting again. So that will add a lot of attacking threat against Newcastle.

I also hope to see Anderson get a start as he was great in the Fulham game and also worked hard for the amount of time he was on in the FA Cup against City. Furthermore, Valencia might get left out here as he had a poor game on Saturday and I can see maybe Nani switching over to the right wing, with Giggs coming in on the left. However, I wouldn't mind seeing Obertan get a chance again. He had a promising start last season but he's been hit and miss this season, so you never know.

In conclusion, I can see United taking the 3 points but I'd settle for a point seeing as it's an away game and United have really struggled away this season.


----------



## united_07

Foreshadowed said:


> I also hope to see Anderson get a start as he was great in the Fulham game and also worked hard for the amount of time he was on in the FA Cup against City. Furthermore, Valencia might get left out here as he had a poor game on Saturday and I can see maybe Nani switching over to the right wing, with Giggs coming in on the left. However, *I wouldn't mind seeing Obertan get a chance again*. He had a promising start last season but he's been hit and miss this season, so you never know.
> 
> In conclusion, I can see United taking the 3 points but I'd settle for a point seeing as it's an away game and United have really struggled away this season.


obertan was playing for the reserves yesterday so he definitely wont be playing a part tonight


----------



## BkB Hulk

Obertan is complete and utter garbage. If you want a guy with speed and shit all else, just offer someone who runs professionally a contract.


----------



## Melvis

Obertan - the world's richest human light bulb.


----------



## united_07

BkB Hulk said:


> Obertan is complete and utter garbage. *If you want a guy with speed and shit all else*, just offer someone who runs professionally a contract.


nah thats Bebe, obertan does play well for the reserves but he cant step up when it comes to the first team


----------



## Razor King

It sucks to be Barbatov right now. The leading goal scorer in Premier League is the third striker (in preference) for Man Utd.


----------



## eddiefan

Would be happy with a draw against Newcastle but we really should be winning this match. Hope Rooney and Hernandez can get goals. 2-0 or 3-1 would be good.

Our away shirt doesn't look that great for next season. Guess I won't be buying a jersey this year.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Obertan and his Squidward head can fuck off back to France.
He's not going to make it at United.
We're wasting wages and a squad spot and he's wasting his time.


----------



## Magsimus

Only 1 of the top 6 have beaten us at home this season, we've been pretty decent in that respect. 

TIOTE also back for this.


----------



## Gunner14

Think United will draw tonight. Then we will lose tomorrow. Honestly United could not win again all season and we still wouldn't catch them.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Massive summer for the big three ahead. United are looking at the biggest cull of players they've ever done (apart from when the plane crashed before anyone gets smart). So they're going to be busy this summer.

Arsenal need to change 6 players. Cesc will most probably leave this time aswell. Even though we will probably only buy 2 i'm allowed to dream the Wenger will give up on the likes of Denilson, Diaby, Bendtner, Almunia, Fabianski, Rosicky, Squillaci. Replace them with (this is me getting all football managery so don't take the names too seriously) Scott Parker, Spas Delev (CKSA Sofia Bulgaria's most promising talent and my favorite player outside the premiership spent a summer in Bulgaria and loved watching CSKA play en route to the Europa League in 2009), Muselera (spelling might be wrong on that one just like him at Lazio and think alot more affordable than the likes of Lloris, Adler), Cahill (perfect fit for Arsenal a CB who can play), Kwadwo Asamoah (Udinese)/ OR Andrea Poli (Sampdoria)(both miles better than Denilson or Diaby) Andre Ayew (Lyon) (So we can move Nasri infield to replace Cesc.)

Chelsea need a rejuvenation as well lot of players who can't cut it. Youngsters not good enough to step up, Other players like Kalou and Mikel just being tosh. Small squad to begin with.

Massive summer or next year all 3 could be behind City and Spurs (if they don't qualify for the CL and keep the big players),


----------



## Kenny

It doesn't what Manchester United do tonight. Win, lose, draw. Arsenal are too useless to capitalise.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Obertan is only what? 20 years old, so he has time to improve and develop. He has shown some promise in the reserves and when he's joined the first team at times but this season, besides scoring a nice goal (his first goal) for United, he's been miss most of the time. Perfect case is how he played against Southampton away, 50% of the time he did something impressive and then 50% of the time he would make the wrong decision and easily lose the ball. Just give him another season to develop and see how he does then. I wouldn't write him off just yet.

Anyone know if Rafael is fit yet? I'd prefer him to play at Right Back today over O'Shea.


----------



## Destiny

I have a bizzare feeling that United will lose tonight, just so there's another twist in the title race.

But this feeling could be very very wrong.

Think Rooney will be fired up unfortunately.

... and lol @ the united shirt.


----------



## united_07

I can see fergie going for this team

VDS

O'shea
smalling
vidic
evra

nani
carrick
anderson
giggs

rooney
hernandez

perhaps evra might be rested and fabio might come in, i would of put rafael in but im not sure if he is fit or not. I reckon anderson will start as he didnt play for the reserves yesterday and scholes is banned


----------



## Renegade™

tbh I'd like to see WESLEY BROWN get a game ahead of O'Shea or Smalling, and I have a feeling The Berb might start with Rooney.


----------



## Alco

Never quite understood why O'shea is a starter in the first place.


----------



## Kiz

yeah, united need a MICAH instead.


----------



## Vader

4-0 United.


----------



## united_07

Alcoholic said:


> Never quite understood why O'shea is a starter in the first place.


as rafael is injured


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

United away jersey is ugly, but then again Chelsea's away this year has been hideous too.

If Arsenal fail to beat Spurs, I am almost sure Chelsea will finish 2nd. United will still win the league, but I think Chelsea are capable of showing up, covering some lost ground, and finishing within 2-3 points of United.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Newcastle 1-1 Man United

That will be followed with 30 minutes of frustrated, bitching posts about the ref, FA, pitch etc. by me :side:.


----------



## CGS

:lmao at the United Jersey. Pretty horrible. 

As for tonights game I can see United winning this one and just pretty much sealing the title. Anything else would be kind of shocking really but then twists are always good to see.


----------



## united_07

united_07 said:


> I can see fergie going for this team
> 
> VDS
> 
> O'shea
> smalling
> vidic
> evra
> 
> nani
> carrick
> anderson
> giggs
> 
> rooney
> hernandez
> 
> perhaps evra might be rested and fabio might come in, i would of put rafael in but im not sure if he is fit or not. I reckon anderson will start as he didnt play for the reserves yesterday and scholes is banned


i got the team right

united Subs; Kus, Park, Gibson, Owen, Evans, Valencia, Fabio

#nufc: Krul Coloccini Jose Enrique Williamson Barton Guthrie Lovenkrands Simpson Gutierrez Ameobi Tiote


----------



## Melvis

I'll call 3-1 United. I'd quite like to see a Newcastle upset, seeing as 1) I quite like the Magpies, I've always enjoyed watching their matches, and 2) it might open the title race a little bit, whereas at the moment, it really doesn't look like anyone has the consistency or the quality to stop them. A Man United loss might liven things up.


----------



## reDREDD

Rockhead said:


> United away jersey is ugly, but then again Chelsea's away this year has been hideous too.
> 
> If Arsenal fail to beat Spurs, I am almost sure Chelsea will finish 2nd. United will still win the league, but I think Chelsea are capable of showing up, covering some lost ground, and finishing within 2-3 points of United.


Which one? The orange or highlighter green one? Because the green one fucking blows.

Cant stand all those colours, like Barca's last season one, the green or bright pink. Both just look, weird.

Also, whats up with the new sideways Inter United shirt?


----------



## TakersFan

Its all Newcastle


----------



## united_07

A poor half from united, luckily got back into the game a bit after newcastle were playing well. Smalling has been caught out a couple of times leaving his man. Nani is looking frustrated, and they are getting two players on him every time he gets the ball.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

redeadening said:


> Which one? The orange or highlighter green one? Because the green one fucking blows.
> 
> Cant stand all those colours, like Barca's last season one, the green or bright pink. Both just look, weird.
> 
> Also, whats up with the new sideways Inter United shirt?


Both tbh. One looks like a Halloween special kit and the other looks minty fresh.


----------



## NostalgicDave

Cheik tiote is a very underrated player indeed.
Newcastle have got thiet tatics spot on tonight, nani isnt getting a look in.


----------



## wabak

Silent Alarm said:


> It's obvious we're gonna cock up tonight. It's happened a few times already this season, Arsenal drop points, we have the chance to capitalise and we balls it up.
> Plus Newcastle are going to game raise, big time.


Good shout so far sadly, don't see us scoring in the next 10mins anyway.


----------



## CGS

7 Points clear and Arsenal have yet ANOTHER chance to come back tomorrow and close the gap to four. They really need to take it to have any real chance. At this rate Chelsea seem to be posing a greater threat to the title that Arsenal.


----------



## united_07

Not united's night, booking hernandez for a dive was extremely harsh. Would have been nice to have berbatov on the bench to bring on, but strange he was left off it, fergie said he was ill.


----------



## Gunner14

Chain Gang solider said:


> 7 Points clear and Arsenal have yet ANOTHER chance to come back tomorrow and close the gap to four. They really need to take it to have any real chance. At this rate Chelsea seem to be posing a greater threat to the title that Arsenal.


Like i said sunday. We're not in the title race because we've improved nor because we deserve to be (we're actually slightly worse now than we were this time last year). We're only 2nd because of how much United and Chelsea have declined this year.


----------



## Nige™

BkB Hulk said:


> Obertan is complete and utter garbage. If you want a guy with speed and shit all else, just offer someone who runs professionally a contract.


Walcott?

You or someone else from Melbourne might be able to help me with something while I remember. Do they show Premier League/Champions League matches in bars over there? I'm heading across in a few weeks and there's a few games that I'll need to see.


----------



## Silent Alarm

That referee was a fucking *********.
Book Hernandez for diving when he was tripped, don't book Nani when he blatantly dived, give Newcastle a free when Hernandez got clattered by Williamson and doesn't give Newcastle a fairly easy penalty.

These retards can't be criticised though, of course not.


----------



## Rush

They show Premier League games here in Sydney, i'm not sure about Champions League b/c well i'm not out in a bar at like 4:30am-7am on a Thursday morning


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

If Arsenal can somehow beat Spurs and win against United (don't think it will happen but who knows), and then Chelsea beat United away, then Arsenal should be able to take the title. Let us not count out Everton this weekend either. You can never count Everton out.

I still think United will win the league, but I like overthinking things to make things interesting. Blah.


----------



## Gunner14

Rockhead said:


> If Arsenal can somehow beat Spurs and win against United (don't think it will happen but who knows), and then Chelsea beat United away, then Arsenal should be able to take the title. Let us not count out Everton this weekend either. You can never count Everton out.
> 
> I still think United will win the league, but I like overthinking things to make things interesting. Blah.


Chelsea win tomorrow go 6 points behind. They WILL beat Man Utd
to be 3 points behind. Any more slip ups from United and the Titles Blue again because Chelsea won't slip up again. 4 home games in the last 6.

That interesting enough for you.


----------



## NostalgicDave

Id love to see somone take the title off united, but its just not gunna happen. I dont think arsenal have what it takes to beat them and while chelsea do, they wont catch them.


----------



## Nige™

Gunner14 said:


> Chelsea win tomorrow go 6 points behind. *They WILL beat Man Utd*
> to be 3 points behind. Any more slip ups from United and the Titles Blue again because Chelsea won't slip up again. 4 home games in the last 6.
> 
> That interesting enough for you.


Like they just did in both Champions League games?:no:

Not going to happen. Chelsea's loss of form won't just disappear in a flash.



Rush said:


> They show Premier League games here in Sydney, i'm not sure about Champions League b/c well i'm not out in a bar at like 4:30am-7am on a Thursday morning


Bugger! Forgot about the bloody time difference.


----------



## Gunner14

Nige™ said:


> Like they just did in both Champions League games?:no:
> 
> Not going to happen. Chelsea's loss of form won't just disappear in a flash.


More like just like they did in March.
Loss of form?? they're just hitting form. 5 wins in last 6 premiership games. Ye Chelsea are in shit form.


----------



## Magsimus

Does Nani spend every single game on the floor? 

Was quite nervy at the end, thought the ref was pointing to the spot when Hernandez went down!


----------



## Nige™

Gunner14 said:


> More like just like they did in March.
> Loss of form?? they're just hitting form. 5 wins in last 6 premiership games. Ye Chelsea are in shit form.


Just saying that stating CHELSEA WILL WIN isn't a foregone conclusion, especially when you look at the last three matches they've played recently. Chelsea's win was highly dubious to say the least.

Chelsea's form (not results) is hardly great. Granted it was a good win at West Brom, but they sneaked a 1-0 win against Wigan, could've lost at Stoke and Fulham. They've not been convincing at all and are way adrift. When they played United in the big games and against strong opposition, they turned up for 45 minutes and got outplayed for the rest by what you called a 'shit' United side the other day.


----------



## Gunner14

Nige™ said:


> Just saying that stating CHELSEA WILL WIN isn't a foregone conclusion, especially when you look at the last three matches they've played recently. Chelsea's win was highly dubious to say the least.
> 
> Chelsea's form (not results) is hardly great. Granted it was a good win at West Brom, but they sneaked a 1-0 win against Wigan, could've lost at Stoke and Fulham. They've not been convincing at all and are way adrift. When they played United in the big games and against strong opposition, they turned up for 45 minutes and got outplayed for the rest by what you called a 'shit' United side the other day.


So Man United play shit and win and there awesome but chelsea play shit and win and there in bad form?? Yeah that makes sense.

I believe it to be a foregone conclusion. You may want to kid yourself but on that day Fernando Torres will score his only goal of the season for Chelsea and win them the game.


----------



## reDREDD

Yeah no offence but I support chelsea and already gave up on any hope of winning the title. Hell, im sure the team has too.

I thought you were with Arsenal?


----------



## eddiefan

Gunner14 said:


> So Man United play shit and win and there awesome but chelsea play shit and win and there in bad form?? Yeah that makes sense.
> 
> I believe it to be a foregone conclusion. You may want to kid yourself but on that day Fernando Torres will score his only goal of the season for Chelsea and win them the game.


It is not a foregone conclusion. Will be tough game and most likely a draw. If Chelsea can't even give it their all to win a match against us in the Champions League, I doubt they will in the league. Even tho we played badly in the 2nd half in the previous league game against them, that match still had some questionable calls.


----------



## Melvis

The door is open for Chelsea, but it's slim. If I'm right in thinking, a win against Birmingham would take them to a 6 point deposit. If Arsenal beats United and Chelsea win their subsequent match, then they beat United themselves, it's game on, it's all square. United would still have the slight edge in goal difference, and losing twice seems unlikely, but who knows. It's the Premiership.

As for tonight, anyone notice Sir Alex Ferguson in the post-match interview? I know it's not just him who does it, but still - he said that the Hernandez penalty shout was definitely a penalty, as if United got screwed out of a win or something, then when asked about the Lovenkrands shout, he starts stuttering and says he hasn't seen it. Firstly, the Hernandez penalty claim was _incredibly_ tenuous; to me, he just fell as he landed, there was barely a touch there. Lovenkrands, on the other hand, got hard done by. So for SAF to imply that his team were denied anything by the official, it just seems incorrect. Someone tell me that's not what he was getting at.


----------



## Gunner14

eddiefan said:


> It is not a foregone conclusion. Will be tough game and most likely a draw. If Chelsea can't even give it their all to win a match against us in the Champions League, I doubt they will in the league. Even tho we played badly in the 2nd half in the previous league game against them, that match still had some questionable calls.


All United games have questionable calls. It was probably one of the few times in the history of the Premier League it wasn't questionable in favor of United.



redeadening said:


> Yeah no offence but I support chelsea and already gave up on any hope of winning the title. Hell, im sure the team has too.
> 
> I thought you were with Arsenal?


I am an Arsenal fan. nothing wrong in me being realistic in knowing we're finishing 3rd. This season has actualyl been on of the lowest ebbs of being an Arsenal fan. But on the flip side if a 3rd place finish is the ultimate low we're not doing half bad.

I don't think you're side have given up. Not with 4 home games left. . I'd fancy Everton to get something at United. Then by the time Chelsea play United you will be uplifted even more. 

£10 at 9/1 odds on it. Quids in come may 22nd.


----------



## reDREDD

I dont know, that game where we tied and United crushed west ham in a 4-2 comeback killed the part of me with hope inside.


----------



## Melvis

We're just trying to get your hopes up so they'll be crushed when United win the title, redeadening.


----------



## eddiefan

Gunner14 said:


> All United games have questionable calls. It was probably one of the few times in the history of the Premier League it wasn't questionable in favor of United.


:no:

Even without questionable calls, you have to consider United's home form. Saying they will definitely be beaten is a pretty lame prediction at this point.


----------



## Gunner14

redeadening said:


> I dont know, that game where we tied and United crushed west ham in a 4-2 comeback killed the part of me with hope inside.


Maybe its the part of me that despises ManU maybe it's going to happen but Newcastle didnt do anything out of the ordinary tonight. They played like they would against ANY other side in the country. Most sides play United bent over waiting to get shafted.

Looking at the United games they still have to play Everton (who usually do well against United.) Arsenal who will have to win. And have to break this run of losses against United at some point. Then Chelsea.

Then finish the season with two sides who are looking close at going down. United often find themselves losing to a side that gets relegated. So maybe just maybe Blackpool could go down with a memorable victory.


----------



## TakersFan

We can still win the league, win tommorow and we go 6 points behind, but we HAVE to beat United when we play them, otherwise any lingering hopes are gone.


----------



## haribo

Gunner14 said:


> Looking at the United games they still have to play Everton (who usually do well against United.)


They've only got 3 points from Old Trafford in 18 years. Not that great a record tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Nige™ said:


> Walcott?
> 
> You or someone else from Melbourne might be able to help me with something while I remember. Do they show Premier League/Champions League matches in bars over there? I'm heading across in a few weeks and there's a few games that I'll need to see.


You should be able to watch the PL games in the city, but, like Rush said, time difference really fucks up the CL.


----------



## CC91

Arsenal to beat Spurs

Arsenal to beat Man Utd

Chelsea to beat Man Utd


The Title will be Arsenals 








then Stoke beat Arsenal :lmao



whoever wins this season, will be the worst team to ever win it imo


----------



## Kenny

^agreed. noone's been standing out really. of course, man united fans will disagree. away from home they've been pretty terrible though.


----------



## Kiz

city to storm through, destroy every team 5-0 and win the premiership.

fuck you all.


----------



## reDREDD

That seems like the most logical conclusion.


----------



## Kiz

more logical than ladyboy scoring

12 games and counting


----------



## united_07

Come on Spurs!, normally its a good game between arsenal and spurs, hopefully the 'best' player in the premier league, Bale, will play well today up against Sagna.

Also its the second leg of the FAYC tonight, kickoff is at 7pm, between united and chelsea, chelsea are ahead 3-2 from the first leg, but ravel morrison will be back for united which will be a boost and they are playing at old trafford, doubt there will be any chelsea fans there as their first team is playing tonight as well


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

King Kenny said:


> ^agreed. noone's been standing out really. of course, man united fans will disagree. away from home they've been pretty terrible though.


Could be worse, could have lost 10 away 

I'm not too bothered about whether we'd be the 'worst' side to win the title in a while, as long as we won it, and no-one who supported a team in our position would feel any differently. Ultimately being the best team in the league that season is the part that's important, you can only beat what's there. The top teams are playing worse, and a lot of teams toward the lower half of the table are stepping up in their big games. A closer league is a good thing IMO.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Following last night we now have Michael Owen complaining that the Newcastle fans were booing him yesterday.

Wow i feel so sorry for him, it's not like every other player gets booed when going to there former clubs. It's not exactly like when Sol Campbell went to Arsenal and got death threats is it?


----------



## united_07

5th-Horseman said:


> Following last night we now have Michael Owen complaining that the Newcastle fans were booing him yesterday.
> 
> Wow i feel so sorry for him, it's not like every other player gets booed when going to there former clubs. It's not exactly like when Sol Campbell went to Arsenal and got death threats is it?


yeah but they showed the newcastle fans waving money at him, which was a bit stupid as he actually took a pay cut to go to united from newcastle


----------



## Magsimus

Yeah, I'm sure he was more than set for life after he took over £100,000 a week or whatever for 4 years from the club while not giving a single shit.


----------



## Gunner14

united_07 said:


> yeah but they showed the newcastle fans waving money at him, which was a bit stupid as he actually took a pay cut to go to united from newcastle


They waved money at him because he signed for them for a ridiculously high wage. Then rather than take a pay cut when his contract expired and actually playing (or being able to be sold to recoup at least a little of it) he left after being paid over £23M before tax for doing sweet f.a. for 4 years.


----------



## Kenny

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Could be worse, could have lost 10 away
> 
> I'm not too bothered about whether we'd be the 'worst' side to win the title in a while, as long as we won it, and no-one who supported a team in our position would feel any differently. Ultimately being the best team in the league that season is the part that's important, you can only beat what's there. The top teams are playing worse, and a lot of teams toward the lower half of the table are stepping up in their big games. A closer league is a good thing IMO.


They were mainly against _formidable_ opposition. :side:


----------



## Von Doom

Saw a page on facebook which is also fact - Fernando Torres cost 833 times more than Seamus Coleman, Coleman, a right back cum right midfielder has scored 6 goals this season, Torres has 9, none of which (as well all know) came in a Chelsea shirt.

Get in there Seamus!


----------



## Vader

HuskyHarris said:


> Saw a page on facebook which is also fact - Fernando Torres cost 833 times more than Seamus Coleman, Coleman, *a right back cum right midfielder* has scored 6 goals this season, Torres has 9, none of which (as well all know) came in a Chelsea shirt.
> 
> Get in there Seamus!


Messy.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Coleman, the Irish Bale, is more deserving of the POTY award than Gareth "Hype" Bale. Fact.

Arsenal will beat Spurs tonight, this isn't some jinx either, United have given them yet another lifeline and they'll surely take this one.
If they don't raise their game and take advantage of this chance, they should be shot (not literally :side.


----------



## BkB Hulk

idk, if they do get shot and you shoot another whole team above us, suddenly we're in the CL. :side:


----------



## Goku

RatedR13 said:


> Messy.


Messi?


----------



## Silent Alarm

RatedR13 said:


> Messy.


He's not that good. Not yet.


----------



## Vader

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Messi?


Was a pun. A bad one at that.


----------



## Razor King

Supporting Arsenal, I've become more interested in listening to Wenger's excuses rather than the games. 

Fabregas said some bold things against Wenger when asked why Wenger is still around despite not winning. He also said Arsenal must either be a team to develop young players (training center) or the one to lift trophies. I'm happy he spoke. Somebody needs to kick Wenger on his head. :side:

United may lose to Everton, Chelsea, and Arsenal, but they will still win it because Chelsea and Arsenal will lose/draw more.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

> Manchester United will escape any action from the FA after a dressing room wall was damaged following their FA Cup semi-final defeat at Wembley.
> 
> 
> A hole was kicked in the wall of the United dressing room after Manchester City had triumphed 1-0 and emergency repairs had to be carried out so the room could be used by Stoke City the following day.


So who was responsible? Take your pick. My money's on Fergie pushing Berbatov's head into the wall. Would explain his absence yesterday.


----------



## united_07

Rockhead said:


> So who was responsible? Take your pick. My money's on Fergie pushing Berbatov's head into the wall. Would explain his absence yesterday.


im sure i heard it was someone like the kit man or fitness coach, but it was only £50 worth of damage, so it being blown totally out of propotion


----------



## Silent Alarm

Tony Strudwick, apparently, some coach.
It was hilarious yesterday, headlines like: "DID FERGIE SMASH WALL?", "UNITED TO FEEL WRATH OF FA AGAIN", "UNITED THRASH DRESSING ROOM!" :lmao.

Erm...t'was a little hole, lads.


----------



## steamed hams

HuskyHarris said:


> Saw a page on facebook which is also fact - Fernando Torres cost 833 times more than Seamus Coleman, Coleman, a right back cum right midfielder has scored 6 goals this season, Torres has 9, none of which (as well all know) came in a Chelsea shirt.
> 
> Get in there Seamus!


9 goals ain't too bad.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal 1 up after 4 minutes, Walcott.
Fuck off, Spurs. Useless cunts.

1-1 Van Der Vaart :side:.


----------



## EGame

VAN DER VAART!


----------



## CGS

3 - 1 to Arsenal 

So when do you guys think Arsenal will give up this lead? :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

3-2, Huddlestone. Lovely strike.


----------



## KingKicks

BANGER by Huddlestone.

If the second half is like this, this could end up being the game of the season.


----------



## CGS

That was such a good strike from Huddlestone. So Simple yet so effective.


----------



## Henry Hill

What a half! And Real-Barca to follow which will be awe inspiring regardless of the result.


----------



## TakersFan

2-0 to Chelsea second half about to start, UP THE CHELS!


----------



## haribo

^ Why on Earth have you got a Torres avy/sig?


----------



## united_07

3-3, COME ON SPURS



United beat chelsea 4-0 in the second leg of the FAYC semi final, hattrick from will keane and a goal from ravel morrison, sets up a final against sheffield united


----------



## Gunner14

~Have we touched the ball since Nasri went off??

And once again we give away a lead. 3rd place finish beckons


----------



## CGS

Andddd Arsenal fail to capitalise on Man U messing up ONCE AGAIN. Just give the title to United now please.

Edit

On saying that Chelsea have now gone into Second and have been on a good form recently and still have to face Man U. Chelsea for the title possibly?


----------



## united_07

United really need to start taking their chances from now on, need to improve the goal difference, 4 ahead of chelsea on GD, and 6 points ahead but still have to play chelsea and arsenal so potentially the title could be decided on goal difference


----------



## TakersFan

haribo said:


> ^ Why on Earth have you got a Torres avy/sig?


Why not?

We are 2nd in the league now, gonna challenge United til the end.


----------



## Silent Alarm

YES! Well done, Spurs! 
Coincidence that Spurs improved dramatically when the best player in the Premier League went off? :side:
"Le Professeur" is going to have a nervous breakdown if this keeps happening.
Fuck you, Chesney, you cocky cunt :lmao.

Great result for the kids too .


----------



## Razor King

Fuck Arsenal. 3-1 to 3-3 again? Like for the zillionth time?


----------



## DB

Not the result either team wanted, but what a match. 

Van Der Vaart is a fantastic player, a million times better than Bale. 

Wenger needs to go, he's a fucking idiot who spends 90% of the game talking bollocks to the fourth official. He is tactically useless, when will he realise bringing on Bendtner and putting on the right doesn't work? Arsenal fans are really turning against him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

If Wenger went, who would Arsenal fans want to be brought in? Mourinho, yeah?


----------



## Gunner14

Nothing to do with where he puts Bendtner. Just needs to find a club stupid enough to buy him. Thats the only problem we have.

Current wages are too high so we can't add anyone but the players who need to go are too shit to sell.


----------



## united_07

there is only 1 logical option Wenger OUT Big Sam IN


----------



## DB

Silent Alarm said:


> If Wenger went, who would Arsenal fans want to be brought in? Mourinho, yeah?


Well obviously Mourinho would be amazing. Or maybe we tap up Harry. 

Seriously though, maybe Quique Sanchez Flores? I know he hasn't had a good season at Atletico, but he's expected to leave at the end of the season and at this stage I'd give anyone a go. Perhaps the Porto manager Villas Boas? Having a fantastic season, but perhaps he's a little inexperienced.


----------



## Vader

I'm pretty sure the only way Wenger leaves is through his own decision, he obviously needs to win something though but there aren't many better managers around. Winning a few trophies in Football Manager doesn't make someone a good candidate. I quite like Wenger these days. Not even 'Benitez destroying the club' kind of like either.


----------



## DB

Just thought about Louis Van Gaal as well. Fair enough, Bayern Munich sacked him for a poor season this year, but he is clearly a decent manager.


----------



## Razor King

Wenger won't leave and Arsenal won't fire him for the next couple of seasons. But he needs to shuffle everything. The man is losing it. While I agree, there aren't many better, but he is reaching the point of stagnation. This is turning into a joke now. And after the match, he was talking about being unbeaten for 15 games! What the heck is going on?


----------



## Jon Staley

Nice to see Ryan Bertrand get a chance in the team at long last.


----------



## DB

Razor King said:


> Wenger won't leave and Arsenal won't fire him for the next couple of seasons. But he needs to shuffle everything. The man is losing it. While I agree, there aren't many better, but he is reaching the point of stagnation. This is turning into a joke now. And after the match, he was talking about being unbeaten for 15 games! What the heck is going on?


He won't leave, the man is too stubborn to admit he has lost the plot. The Arsenal board need to realise Wenger is no longer the guy for the job, man up and sack him.


----------



## FootieGamer

Fantastic game of football tonight between Arsenal and Spurs.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Spurs/Arsenal was a fantastic game from the most of it I saw. Sort of knew there was no way Arsenal would get a win at White Hart Lane. I honestly think Arsene should go. 7 years without a trophy. You can keep a team in the top 4 for as long as you want, but not winning anything is a certain disappointment for a club with Arsenal's potential. They really need to try a new coach. Probably need to start signing some tested and experienced players as well. The youth movement at Arsenal is clearly not working. I'm not really following the Arsenal ownership situation, but if Stan Kroenke is actually gonna do a complete takeover, there may be some significant changes at the club.

On a side note, FUCK YOU IAN DARKE FOR LIFE. I hate watching ESPN games while a Chelsea game (that I plan to watch later) is on. Fucking mothermouth always gives away the scores of other games that happen at the same time. I will still try to watch the Chelsea game later, despite having most of the fun ruined for me. Chelsea will finish second I think, as they are showing signs of stringing together results, again. Second is a very good finish for us, seeing as we had a nasty dip not too long ago, where I was worried about a top 4 finish. My hopes are to finish within a 2-3 point gap within United, so in retrospect it looks like we had a pretty great season .


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chelsea are probably a bigger threat than Arsenal now. I think they have 2 home games coming up, which they should win.

Christ, I'm praying we don't bottle this .


----------



## reDREDD

Story of Arsenal. They score in the 3rd minute, Spurs equalise in 7. They lead 3-1, but the end its 3-3. They get a penalty at the 6th minute of extra time, only to have one against them before the final whistle.

Either the team are the unluckiest bastards in history or they need a goddamn shrink.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Just got done watching the Chelsea game. All around great performance. The performance today reminded me of the Chelsea from last season, with very confident play. Drogba was immense tonight, still beastin' it. Probably the most reliable striker to start for us at the moment, ahead of Anelka and Torres. Really wish he started both Champions League fixtures against United, things could have been different. Nice to see Ryan Bertrand make his debut in Blue. Rewarding to get an assist for a Malouda header for the boy. Luiz is making stupid challenges in the box, second unnecessary penalty he gave away. Really needs to work on his defensive display. Next fixture is West Ham at the Bridge, which in all honesty should be a win. Need to try to rack up on goals in the game, to stay ahead of Arsenal on goal difference.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gonna try to predict the end of the season.

UNITED
Everton (H): 1 point
Arsenal (A): 1 point
Chelsea (H): 1 point
Blackburn (A): 3 points
Blackpool (H): 3 points
Total = 79 points

CHELSEA
West Ham (H): 3 points
Spurs (H): 1 point
Man United (A): 1 point
Newcastle (H): 3 points
Everton (A): 3 point
Total: 75 points

ARSENAL
Bolton (A): 1 point
Man United (H): 1 point
Stoke (A): 3 points
Aston Villa (H): 3 points
Fulham (A): 0 points
Total: 72 points

1. Man United, 79 points.
2. Chelsea, 75 points.
3. Arsenal, 72 points.

(Please, Christ )


----------



## STALKER

Silent Alarm said:


> Gonna try to predict the end of the season.
> 
> UNITED
> Everton (H): 1 point
> Arsenal (A): 1 point
> Chelsea (H): 1 point
> Blackburn (A): 3 points
> Blackpool (H): 3 points
> Total = 79 points
> 
> CHELSEA
> West Ham (H): 3 points
> Spurs (H): 1 point
> Man United (A): 1 point
> Newcastle (H): 3 points
> Everton (A): 3 point
> Total: 75 points
> 
> ARSENAL
> Bolton (A): 1 point
> *Arsenal (H): 1 point*
> Stoke (A): 3 points
> Aston Villa (H): 3 points
> Fulham (A): 0 points
> Total: 72 points
> 
> 1. Man United, 79 points.
> 2. Chelsea, 75 points.
> 3. Arsenal, 72 points.
> 
> (Please, Christ )


:hmm:


----------



## Hajduk1911

I don't see anybody catching United, only game where I see them potentially dropping points is Chelsea at home, I can't trust Arsenal in a big game anymore. Knowing them they will not beat either Bolton or Stoke away. 

Arsenal have such a loser mentality


----------



## Kiz

i'd rather united then chelsea.


----------



## Silent Alarm

STALKER said:


> :hmm:


My bad .


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rockhead said:


> Just got done watching the Chelsea game. All around great performance. The performance today reminded me of the Chelsea from last season, with very confident play. Drogba was immense tonight, still beastin' it. Probably the most reliable striker to start for us at the moment, ahead of Anelka and Torres. Really wish he started both Champions League fixtures against United, things could have been different. Nice to see Ryan Bertrand make his debut in Blue. Rewarding to get an assist for a Malouda header for the boy. Luiz is making stupid challenges in the box, second unnecessary penalty he gave away. Really needs to work on his defensive display. Next fixture is West Ham at the Bridge, which in all honesty should be a win. Need to try to rack up on goals in the game, to stay ahead of Arsenal on goal difference.


Torres is by far the most reliable. Opposition fans everywhere rely on him not to score, and he just keeps on delivering.

:lmao @ Arsenal. Again.


----------



## Gunner14

Silent Alarm said:


> Gonna try to predict the end of the season.
> 
> UNITED
> Everton (H): 1 point
> Arsenal (A): 0 points
> Chelsea (H): 0 points
> Blackburn (A): 3 points
> Blackpool (H): 3 points
> Total = 77 points
> 
> CHELSEA
> West Ham (H): 3 points
> Spurs (H): 3 points
> Man United (A): 3 points
> Newcastle (H): 3 points
> Everton (A): 3 point
> Total: 79 points
> 
> ARSENAL
> Bolton (A): 3 points
> Man United (H): 3 points
> Stoke (A): 3 points
> Aston Villa (H): 3 points
> Fulham (A): 1 point
> Total: 77 points
> 
> 
> 1. Chelsea, 79 points.
> 2. Man United, 77 points.
> 3. Arsenal, 77 points.
> 
> (Please, Christ )


We play well under no pressure. Title's all but gone. So we can start looking half decent again. Bolton will still be devastated about Wembley and will come at us and open up easily 2-0 win. We simply have to beat united at some point. Fabregas inspired 1-0 win. Hard fought 2-1 win over Stoke. Villa are shit 4-0. Then a win can see us finish level on points with Chelsea so we'll oblige by going 1-0 down to Fulham in the 1st minute and getting a late equalizer. Doubt it tbh but hey im an optimist.


----------



## Razor King

Edit:

Arsenal can fuck off. Losers.

Chelsea will beat ManU, especially after losing two games to them in CL. But ManU will win the league.


----------



## nate_h

GH in hospital with chest pains, and we all know about his history with his heart. He'll be out for a couple of weeks and I don't know if he can risk coming back at all. Just as we were getting it right as well 

Of course a Sunderland forum is full of people saying ''good'' etc the twats

ps. To the person who said Villa are shit and you'd win 4-0, I guess you havn't seen us recently?


----------



## Vader

Villa are my 'second team'. My grandad used to support them so I've always looked out for their results or watched them when they're on TV. Rochdale would be my local team but I don't have a desire to support them whatsoever, I don't like the pretentious view of many football fans who say you should support your local team; they often tend to be typical morons that you'd find in a working men's club with outdated opinions. I don't like any players from Rochdale, I don't like how the team plays and I don't even like the area (I'm from just outside Rochdale, not actually in the shit-hole itself, but it is the nearest professional club) so it bothers me when people say that if you don't support your local team then you're a glory hunter/not a real supporter and stuff like that. I go to about 3/4's of United's matches and the only reason I don't go to them all is due to money reasons.

That has nothing to do with anything mentioned, just heard someone saying it on the train today and it bugged me.


----------



## Silent Alarm

What would Sunderland fans have against Houllier?


----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> What would Sunderland fans have against Houllier?


him signing darren bent perhaps?


----------



## haribo

UNITED
Everton (H): 3 points
Arsenal (A): 0 points
Chelsea (H): 1 point
Blackburn (A): 1 point
Blackpool (H): 3 points
Total = 78 points

CHELSEA
West Ham (H): 3 points
Spurs (H): 3 point
Man United (A): 1 point
Newcastle (H): 3 points
Everton (A): 3 points
Total: 77 points

ARSENAL
Bolton (A): 1 point
Man United (H): 3 points
Stoke (A): 1 point
Aston Villa (H): 3 points
Fulham (A): 0 points
Total: 72 points

Everton/Chelsea, Blackburn/United and of course United/Chelsea can go any which way.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Oh yeah, that. Shouldn't their anger be directed more towards Bent rather than Houllier?
Being angry at the manager who signed a player is just petty.


----------



## united_07

UNITED
Everton (H): 3 points
Arsenal (A): 1 points
Chelsea (H): 3 point
Blackburn (A): 0 point
Blackpool (H): 3 points
Total = 80 points

CHELSEA
West Ham (H): 3 points
Spurs (H): 3 point
Man United (A): 0 point
Newcastle (H): 3 points
Everton (A): 3 points
Total: 76 points

ARSENAL
Bolton (A): 3 point
Man United (H): 1 points
Stoke (A): 1 point
Aston Villa (H): 3 points
Fulham (A): 1 points
Total: 73 points

my prediction, chelsea will get most points in the run in but united will just hold on


----------



## Vader

UNITED
Everton (H): 3 points
Arsenal (A): 3 points
Chelsea (H): 3 points
Blackburn (A): 1 point
Blackpool (H): 3 points
Total = 83 points

(I genuinely see us grinding out the big results.)

CHELSEA
West Ham (H): 3 points
Spurs (H): 3 point
Man United (A): 0 points
Newcastle (H): 3 points
Everton (A): 3 points
Total: 76 points

ARSENAL
Bolton (A): 3 points
Man United (H): 0 points
Stoke (A): 3 points
Aston Villa (H): 3 points
Fulham (A): 3 points
Total: 76 points

I'll probably be a mile off but for whatever reason, I don't see many dropped points and believe that United will sneak the big games.


----------



## nate_h

They blame it on Houllier and Bent, when it was their fault. They didn't have to sell at the end of the day. Anyway, we're above them and pretty much everyone can see who's the bigger club out of Villa and Sunderland, it clearly wasn't just about money even though it probably helped. Bent is gold and has the same record as Drogba and Rooney in the premier league but with inferior teams.

Even Birmingham fans have been wishing him well, but some Sunderland fans are just pure vile. Health > football but they're not bright enough to understand it. I want them to go down now, even though there are a good few fans of theirs.


----------



## Von Doom

I live right next to the hospital where Houllier was treated for his heart when he was Liverpool manager, just a random fact there.

Tony Hibbert first goal scorer in an Everton 1-0 win at Old Trafford = 600/1
Everton to win 10-0 at Old Trafford = 500/1

Is it any wonder us evertonians will probably break the record for World's largest simultaneous group cry when if he does score?


----------



## BkB Hulk

HuskyHarris said:


> I live right next to the hospital where Houllier was treated for his heart when he was Liverpool manager, just a random fact there.
> 
> Tony Hibbert first goal scorer in an Everton 1-0 win at Old Trafford = 600/1
> Everton to win 10-0 at Old Trafford = 500/1
> 
> Is it any wonder us evertonians will probably break the record for World's largest simultaneous group cry when if he does score?


There's only one logical bet to be made here - Everton to win 10-0 with Hibbert scoring 10 times. :side:


----------



## Kiz

then he wouldnt get the first bet. it's for a 1-0 win.


----------



## BkB Hulk

The odds would be even better, obv.


----------



## united_07

i find myself only putting bets on when the odds are extremely high, for instance this weekend ive got a 14 way accumulator at around 1000/1, not much chance its gonna happen but if it does its well worth it


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

united_07 said:


> i find myself only putting bets on when the odds are extremely high, for instance this weekend ive got a 14 way accumulator at around 1000/1, not much chance its gonna happen but if it does its well worth it


With the Intercationals at some point I put on about 20 teams and it came in at about 18,000/1 and I put £2 on. I didn't think it was going to be that high. And then I only ended up 2 wrong, was gutted.


----------



## DB

HuskyHarris said:


> *I live right next to the hospital where Houllier was treated for his heart when he was Liverpool manager, just a random fact there.*
> 
> Tony Hibbert first goal scorer in an Everton 1-0 win at Old Trafford = 600/1
> Everton to win 10-0 at Old Trafford = 500/1
> 
> Is it any wonder us evertonians will probably break the record for World's largest simultaneous group cry when if he does score?


Not too far away from me.

I hope Houllier is OK.


----------



## haribo

RatedR13 said:


> I'll probably be a mile off but for whatever reason, I don't see many dropped points and believe that United will sneak the big games.


You think the Chelsea game will win us the league? :hmm:


----------



## united_07

The+King_of_Kings said:


> With the Intercationals at some point I put on about 20 teams and it came in at about 18,000/1 and I put £2 on. I didn't think it was going to be that high. And then I only ended up 2 wrong, was gutted.


yeah if you go for the least favourite to win in each premier league match this weekend the odds are 27429828/1


----------



## Renegade™

Disgusting actions from the Sunderland fans in regards to Houllier's health. Not his fault they were dumb enough to sell Bent when they didn't have to.

Oh and the moron who tried to post a bomb to Neil Lennon's house in Scotland fpalm. Why do some people take football so seriously? Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Vader

haribo said:


> You think the Chelsea game will win us the league? :hmm:


I genuinely think we'll beat both Arsenal and Chelsea. Arsenal might end up 2-1, with us scoring near the end as per. With the Chelsea game I can see them going back to Torres instead of realising they play better without him, United to win 1-0 with a controversial decision thrown in as usual.


----------



## united_07

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao, this makes Bale's award looked well deserved



> iverpool midfielder Raul Meireles has been named the ESPN PFA Fans' Player of the Year, an award voted for by Premier League supporters.
> 
> Meireles, 28, endured a difficult start to life at Anfield, seemingly struggling to adapt to life in English football after Roy Hodgson signed him from Porto last summer.
> 
> But under Kenny Dalglish the Portuguese international has flourished, scoring five goals since the turn of the year. All of those strikes came in an impressive six-game run, which helped lift the Reds from the Premier League doldrums and nto contenders for European qualification.
> 
> A dominant and dynamic box-to-box midfielder, Meireles has emerged as a key figure for Dalglish's Liverpool and his excellent work-rate, range of passing and ability to make himself a nuisance in the opposition's penalty area should see him continue to shine next season.
> 
> Meireles, who won the February ESPN PFA Fans' Player of the Month award, beat off stiff competition from fellow monthly winners Samir Nasri (October, December, January), Dimitar Berbatov (September), Fernando Torres (November) and David Luiz (March).


----------



## Vader

People just can't be trusted to make logical decisions. Just get chimps to point at some pictures and we might have more accurate choices, although I'm fairly sure that's how Rooney voted.


----------



## Kiz

espn?

WHY DIDNT BECKHAM WIN.


----------



## Foreshadowed

My predictions:

*UNITED*
Everton (H): 3 points
Arsenal (A): 1 point
Chelsea (H): 1 point
Blackburn (A): 3 points
Blackpool (H): 3 points
Total = 81 points

*CHELSEA*
West Ham (H): 3 points
Spurs (H): 3 points
Man United (A): 1 point
Newcastle (H): 3 points
Everton (A): 3 points
Total: 77 points

*ARSENAL*
Bolton (A): 3 points
Man United (H): 1 point
Stoke (A): 3 points
Aston Villa (H): 3 points
Fulham (A): 1 point
Total: 75 points


----------



## L_U_A

Manchester United to win the League (That pains me to say as a Leeds United fan it truly does but sometimes you have hold your hands up and admit it's just going to happen)

Wolverhampton, Wigan and Blackpool to get relegated.

As for my team we'll blow 6th Place in the Championship and with it the playoffs our defence is far too dodgy to keep teams out and we have Reading (Tomorrow) and QPR (Last game season) to play, I reckon Hull City will take our place.


----------



## Silent Alarm

That was a fans award, so maybe it was hijacked by Liverpool fans?

They're getting desperate :hmm:.


----------



## Kiz

disappointed mario didn't win really, he's the epl's good guy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mario donated 1000 pounds (or some amount) to a homeless man in Manchester the other day. A HERO WE CAN BELIEVE IN.


----------



## Melvis

I don't see Lionel Messi giving money to hobos. Mario Balotelli. What a hero.


----------



## Magsimus

nate_h said:


> GH in hospital with chest pains, and we all know about his history with his heart. He'll be out for a couple of weeks and I don't know if he can risk coming back at all. Just as we were getting it right as well
> 
> Of course a Sunderland forum is full of people saying ''good'' etc the twats
> 
> ps. To the person who said Villa are shit and you'd win 4-0, I guess you havn't seen us recently?


Why were you on a Sunderland forum? That's like staring into the pits of hell.


----------



## Kiz

it was probably rooney after being kicked out by his wife.


----------



## L_U_A

Melvisboy said:


> I don't Lionel Messi giving money to hobos. Mario Balotelli. What a hero.


Maybe not but i hear that Messi does a lot for Charities back in Argentina as well as being an Ambassador for UNICEF.


----------



## Melvis

L_U_A said:


> Maybe not but i hear that Messi does a lot for Charities back in Argentina as well as being an Ambassador for UNICEF.


Welcome to the forum. Ever since Panic! disappeared, I've been the only Leeds fan here (plus Seb, sort of) so nice to have another one. If we have Reading and QPR still to come, it's not exactly looking up for our play-off chances. Given our previous record I don't think we'd do that brilliantly anyway, but still.


----------



## L_U_A

Melvisboy said:


> Welcome to the forum. Ever since Panic! disappeared, I've been the only Leeds fan here (plus Seb, sort of) so nice to have another one. If we have Reading and QPR still to come, it's not exactly looking up for our play-off chances. Given our previous record I don't think we'd do that brilliantly anyway, but still.


Cheers mate. Good to see a few Leeds fans around the place.


----------



## united_07

Melvisboy said:


> Welcome to the forum. Ever since Panic! disappeared, I've been the only Leeds fan here (plus Seb, sort of) so nice to have another one. If we have Reading and QPR still to come, it's not exactly looking up for our play-off chances. Given our previous record I don't think we'd do that brilliantly anyway, but still.


wasnt there a leeds fan who supported chelsea as well?, as well as about 10 other clubs


----------



## L_U_A

united_07 said:


> wasnt there a leeds fan who supported chelsea as well?, as well as about 10 other clubs


Colin Montgomery posted in this Forum?


----------



## Melvis

united_07 said:


> wasnt there a leeds fan who supported chelsea as well?, as well as about 10 other clubs


Yeah, that's Seb.


----------



## haribo

Rockhead said:


> Mario donated 1000 pounds (or some amount) to a homeless man in Manchester the other day. A HERO WE CAN BELIEVE IN.


Drogba paid to build a hospital in Ivory Coast. 










Step your game up (Super Mario), sunshine.


----------



## BkB Hulk

United fans clearly just jelly because if they had Meireles instead of Carrick, they'd be in the FA Cup final. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

Drogba helped negotiate to avoid a civil war once. Though it happened anyways in the end.

So yeah, step your game up drogba.


----------



## Kiz

Melvisboy said:


> Yeah, that's Seb.


no, it's wallaben.


----------



## Rush

Melvisboy said:


> Yeah, that's Seb.


thats not Seb. thats wallaben. Don't disgrace Seb by comparing them.


----------



## Melvis

:hmm: Was not aware that wallaben was a Leeds fan.


----------



## Kiz

he's not. he thinks he is.


----------



## Kenny

WALLABEN. He supports Chelsea. and 10 other teams


----------



## Rush

Melvisboy said:


> :hmm: Was not aware that wallaben was a Leeds fan.


he was the one who had the sig of about 20 sports teams. Leeds was on there. Seb is a Leeds fan though.


----------



## Bullseye

Melvisboy said:


> :hmm: Was not aware that wallaben was a Leeds fan.


I'm not, I just had them in my megasig of teams because they'd be my favourite Championship team


----------



## Melvis

Rush said:


> he was the one who had the sig of about 20 sports teams. Leeds was on there. Seb is a Leeds fan though.


Ah yes, I remember this. IT ALL MAKES SENSE TO ME NOW :shocked:


----------



## DB

A massive weekend in League One, six of the top eight are playing each other either today or tomorrow.

Brighton (1st) vs Southampton (2nd)
Leyton Orient (8th) vs Peterborough (4th)
MK Dons (5th) vs Huddersfield (3rd)

Brighton are already up, but this weekend's games will go along way to deciding who will join them automatically and who will be in the play-offs come the end of May.

Having decided about three few years ago that going to see Arsenal regularly was a ridiculously expensive thing, I started followingly Orient around the country and after the fantastic season they've had it'd be amazing if they were promoted to League One. 

I only go to one or two Arsenal games a season (the only one I've been to this season was the Orient FA Cup Replay, and the ticket was £48!), but I've been to loads of Orient home and away games the past three seasons.


----------



## EGame

http://www.goal.com/en/news/10/ital...r-united-closing-in-on-inters-wesley-sneijder

If it happens, goodnight sweet EPL.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It won't happen, he signed a 5/6 year contract extension last year. He'd cost too much.
Modric though, if we could somehow get him, now that would be sex.
But that's just the transfer muppet in me coming out.


----------



## Rush

sure you don't want pfa player of the year Gareth BALE? :side:


----------



## EGame

Silent Alarm said:


> It won't happen, he signed a 5/6 year contract extension last year. He'd cost too much.
> Modric though, if we could somehow get him, now that would be sex.
> But that's just the transfer muppet in me coming out.


Yeah, they surely aren't closing in with 30 mil.

The thought of having him being there is frightening though. Dude is a machine.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ugh, Bale. Spurs can keep their over-rated, poor mans version of Ryan Giggs.

Parker won the football writers player of the year.
So Parker wins that, Bale wins Players player of the year and Meireles wins fans player of the year.
The mind fucking boggles.


----------



## Razor King

There are rumors that Inter is selling Milito for 5 million. And, the most unrealistic one: Arsenal is in the bid for Milito. :shocked:

Arsenal do need a striker but we usually don't buy players above 30, so... Hope it's true though.


----------



## Von Doom

Parker deserves his award, the other 2 don't.

Wasn't there rumours about United wanted PASTORE? what a signing he'd potentially be


----------



## BkB Hulk

There was a report both United and Liverpool are after Defour, but I really doubt either will buy him. There's a lot of speculation involving us, obviously after we spent big last window, which I guess is a good thing. Aly Cissokho is someone we're apparently really keen to get, which I'd be very happy to see due to the obvious need for a left back. There's a whole lot of centre backs we're supposedly interested in too, which, again, is necessary, plus Dimitri Payet from St Ettiene is meant to be a target for us to fill a gap on the wing.

Maybe all this is getting me hopeful, and maybe I'm looking to next season too much, but I'm already getting excited for what will no doubt lead to disappointment. On the positive side of things, I guess nothing can be as disappointing as Poulsen, Konchesky and Jovanovic.


----------



## Melvis

Nothing wrong with Parker winning the award here. Bale and Meireles? Dodgy decisions. Parker? Well-deserved, he's a really smart player, great vision, great ability to make stuff happen. Things would have been a lot worse for West Ham without him, I think. It's like people say Steve Nash has a great basketball IQ - Parker has a great football IQ. Congratulations to him, it's good to see talented players getting recognition (for once in this crazy series of awards).


----------



## EGame

Razor King said:


> There are rumors that Inter is selling Milito for 5 million. And, the most unrealistic one: Arsenal is in the bid for Milito. :shocked:
> 
> Arsenal do need a striker but we usually don't buy players above 30, so... Hope it's true though.


If Torres can be sold for 50 mil in the English market, then I'm sure Inter can sell Milito for a much higher price which would likely rule out Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz

meireles was a fans vote, how does that count?


----------



## Big Fat Sean

EGame said:


> If Torres can be sold for 50 mil in the English market, then I'm sure Inter can sell Milito for a much higher price which would likely rule out Arsenal.


Torres is 27. Milito is 32 over the summer. 15 mil absolute tops anyone would pay for him.

Arsenal aren't going to buy a 32 year old striker.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Parker has had a good season but he doesn't deserve the award over players like Vidic, Nani, Kompany, Tevez, Modric.
How none of them didn't get an award is just weird. Nani, Kompany & Modric didn't even make the main awards shortlist for Christ sake.


----------



## haribo

BkB Hulk said:


> There was a report both United and Liverpool are after Defour, but I really doubt either will buy him.


Fergie's a fan, even sent him a letter when he broke his foot. Don't know if the interest will ever develop into a bid though. Wouldn't surprise me if Liverpool sign him then we make a panic bid of 25m for Henderson. We have the worst negotiators and scouts in the world.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Yeah, I read the letter thing, I just doubt it will ever blossom into anything. I really do hope your vision eventuates. :side:


----------



## Kiz

haribo said:


> Fergie's a fan, even sent him a letter when he broke his foot. Don't know if the interest will ever develop into a bid though. Wouldn't surprise me if Liverpool sign him then we make a panic bid of 25m for Henderson. We have the worst negotiators and scouts in the world.


yeah that hernandez was fucking shit. sell immediately.


----------



## haribo

For every Hernandez we find 3 freakin' Bebes.


----------



## BkB Hulk

What, you mean Bebe, Diouf and Obertan? :side:


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> Parker has had a good season but he doesn't deserve the award over players like Vidic, Nani, Kompany, Tevez, Modric.
> How none of them didn't get an award is just weird. Nani, Kompany & Modric didn't even make the main awards shortlist for Christ sake.


Nani is a fucking douche. he won't win a popular vote from players or fans.


----------



## Melvis

Silent Alarm said:


> Parker has had a good season but he doesn't deserve the award over players like Vidic, Nani, Kompany, Tevez, Modric.
> How none of them didn't get an award is just weird. Nani, Kompany & Modric didn't even make the main awards shortlist for Christ sake.


I think it's interesting to note that all the people you mentioned are playing for clubs in the top five of the league. It's not as hard to put in good performances when you're playing with a strong foundation around you, as when you're playing with the team one place off the bottom of the table. Parker's been just as good as all those players, but he's done it in an environment where it's very difficult to put in consistently brilliant performances, and that's a big part of the reason he won the award.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck being a "douche". Talent should be recognised.


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> Parker has had a good season but he doesn't deserve the award over players like Vidic, Nani, Kompany, Tevez, Modric.
> How none of them didn't get an award is just weird. Nani, Kompany & Modric didn't even make the main awards shortlist for Christ sake.


Parker's been a beast all season. He more than deserves that award as much as Nani or Tevez do. Vidic hasn't had a great season and Modric has done piss all compared to last season. Kompany's done okay but Parker is a very deserving choice unlike the PFA Award for Bale or Jack The Lad. If it wasn't for him, West Ham would have been dead & buried by Christmas.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah, he's had a good season and he's had to do with mainly shite around him but I still think that each of the players I mentioned are more deserving of it than him, regardless of what club they're at.
People say how worse of West Ham would be without Parker, obviously they would be, but they are 19th in the table, it's not like they could be much worse off. His impact is being a bit over-hyped.


----------



## Inhal

Scott Parker just needs a good team that he can show his talent in!!! Imagine a midfield with Scott Parker and charlie Adam


----------



## Silent Alarm

I'd actually like to see United put in a bid for Parker if West Ham went down.
He'd be handy as a squad player if we could get him on the cheap.


----------



## Inhal

Silent Alarm said:


> I'd actually like to see United put in a bid for Parker if West Ham went down.
> He'd be handy as a squad player if we could get him on the cheap.


I would rather buy parker and adams and not spend huge money on Snejder


----------



## Von Doom

Silent Alarm said:


> I'd actually like to see United put in a bid for Parker if West Ham went down.
> He'd be handy as a squad player if we could get him on the cheap.


I think he'd be better than Carrick, personally.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Adam can piss off, tubby flavour of the season fuck.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Parker is in a different league to Charlie Adam. He has shown great consistency in recent years and would be a good purchase for any of the top teams. Charlie Adam would not be. And to say you'd rather the two over Snjeider is lunacy.


----------



## Henry Hill

Big fan of Parker - think he's a much better midfielder than other overhyped English midfielders like Lampard and Gerrard but I don't think he deserved this award. He'd probably be in my team of the year though.


----------



## Inhal

Henry Hill said:


> Big fan of Parker - think he's a much better midfielder than other overhyped English midfielders like Lampard and *Gerrard* but I don't think he deserved this award. He'd probably be in my team of the year though.




Lampard maybe overhyped but not Gerrard


----------



## haribo

Inhal said:


> I would rather buy parker and adams and not spend huge money on Snejder


 :argh:



Inhal said:


> Lampard maybe overhyped but not Gerrard


Gerrard's even more overhyped than Lampard.


----------



## Mikey Damage

http://espn.go.com/sports/soccer/news/_/id/6408468/david-hirshey-presents-epl-all-disappointing-team

prem all-disappointment team

GK - All 3(4) of Arsenal's GKs
DF - Jose Boswinga
DF - Ryan Shawcross
DF - Joleon Lescott
MF - James Milner
MF - Steven Gerrard
MF - Cesc Fabregas
MF - Joe Cole
FW - Fernando Torres
FW - Mario Balotelli
FW - Jermaine Defoe

click the link for the reasoning.


----------



## reDREDD

WOOOO! GO TORRES! ALREADY WINNING AWARDS!


----------



## Silent Alarm

That list is fairly spot-on, the reasoning for Shawcross is horse-shit though.

It would be heaven if United could have a nice, comfortable 2-0, 3-0 win tomorrow but that is extremely unlikely.
Readying myself for a toe-curling, sphincter clenching, torturous match .
Hopefully Phil sorts us out with an own-goal, for old times sake :side:.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

If United somehow by the grace of God lose against Everton at Old Trafford, and Chelsea roll through West Ham, then GAME FUCKING ON.


----------



## EGame

Lol never going to happen, United are too stable at Old Trafford to lose to Everton.


----------



## Silent Alarm

We are fairly fucking spectacular at home but Everton are in a good run of form.


----------



## Renegade™

West Ham to beat Chelsea tbh. (Y).


----------



## Mikey Damage

probably.

and even if manutd lose, chelski win ... manutd is still winning the prem.


----------



## Inhal

Renegade™ said:


> West Ham to beat Chelsea tbh. (Y).




and once again torres will not score!!


----------



## Y2J Problem

Wish I'd actually gotten some sleep now,another 3 hours is looking like an eternity.
Thank God we're at Old Trafford today though,wouldn't feel all that confident if we were going to Goodison.
That disappointment 11 is quite good as well,none I'd really argue against.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I'm praying Fergie doesn't rest anyone for Tuesday. Premier League should be the priority, not the Champions League.
Full team, please.


----------



## Kiz

danger game for united really, arent everton/united games typically high scoring?


----------



## Foreshadowed

I think we'll win today either 2-0 or 3-1, even if we're facing an in form Everton side. We were unfortunate to not get the 3 points at Goodison where we threw away 2 points in the final few minutes of the game by smashing the ball up the pitch when we should have kept possession. Hopefully United learn from that mistake and obtain the 3 points here. Plus Bolton and Fulham have been in form when they came to Old Trafford and look what happened, we got the 3 points against both teams and I can see the same happening here.

As long as we name a strong team and play how we usually do at Old Trafford then we should be fine. I think the team will be as follows:

Van Der Sar
Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra
Valencia Carrick Giggs Nani
Rooney Berbatov

If Rafael is fully fit, then he'll start hopefully and he will add some pace on the right wing for us. However, if he isn't ready to return just yet then O'Shea will start. I'd rather Fabio start ahead of him as at least he showed promise out of position when we played West Ham away a few weeks back. Furthermore, I can see Berbatov starting ahead of Hernandez as he hasn't had as much game time recently and in addition to that, he did get a goal against Everton the last time we played them at Goodison and he had a good game against them. Rooney and Hernandez are showing promise as a duo but Rooney and Berbatov have chemistry in our attack and Berbatov also adds strength up front, so I can see us going with him to start. I may be wrong but it's only a guess.

This will be a tough game but I think we'll get the 3 points.


----------



## Kenny

Come on Everton. :side:


----------



## Nige™

Everton's record at Old Trafford is poor. I think it was 19 years since they won there they said on SSN yesterday. I can't even remember them getting a draw. It's often considered a danger game for United when Everton are in form but this time there's the Schalke game on Tuesday. No matter what team Fergie puts out, he & they will be distracted to some extent.

Cardiff/QPR is a good alternative too!


----------



## Von Doom

IIRC the last time we drew at Old Trafford was Tim Cahill's debut in September 2004.

And yes Kiz, 3-3 this season at Goodison, 3-0 to United at OT last season, 3-1 to us in the reverse.


----------



## Kenny

A repeat of that 3-1 would be lovely. I'm a Liverpool fan, and I loved it. The only time I can care for Everton.


----------



## Von Doom

Everton team news: Howard, Hibbert, Baines, Distin, Jagielka, Osman, Neville, Rodwell, Bilyaletdinov, Coleman, Beckford. Cahill on bench, no Arteta.

Man Utd XI: Van der Sar, Ferdinand, Anderson, Rooney, Hernandez, Nani, Fabio, O'Shea, Evans, Valencia, Gibson


----------



## Silent Alarm

Evans, Fabio, Anderson & Gibson, No .

Seriously, fuck the Champions League.


----------



## reDREDD

Anderson eh? Why not throw in Carrick too and make it as funny possible.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao Gibson


----------



## Destiny

CAHILL ON THE BENCH. 

Weak Man U team but there attacking force is pretty great unfortunately.

I can see Everton scoring though.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Anderson needs someone stronger than Gibson beside him. Evans fpalm

Still should be strong enough. OShea - Valencia and Fabio - Nani on the flanks should create a lot of chances.


----------



## Kiz

beckford to do the leeds miracle plz.


----------



## Von Doom

Kiz said:


> beckford to do the leeds miracle plz.


He's already scored against Liverpool and Chelsea this season, I hope he can go one better today.


----------



## Nige™

Interesting. I wonder what Fergie's priority is!!

Stupid with Barca or Real waiting for them in the final if they get past Schalke. Silly decision imo but we'll see.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The strikers & wingers are great. It's what's behind them, that's what gonna let us down.


----------



## united_07

fpalm

fergie always does this, up comes a important match and he will put out a weakened team, hopefully it works out this team. Most nervous about evans and gibson. Im happy to see fabio getting a chance, as evra has been playing that well lately.


----------



## Kiz

"74% - Manchester United's PL win percentage with Nemanja Vidic since Jan 2006, compared to 58% without him."


----------



## Foreshadowed

Urgh, why put Evans and Gibson in? They've been poor all season with Gibson having a couple of decent games and Evans having what? 1 good game all season against Liverpool in the FA Cup. I'm worried about the back four to be perfectly honest. I'm glad to see Anderson is getting another chance along with Fabio. Our attack looks promising but I'm worried about our defence. Still, we named a weak United side against Arsenal in the FA Cup and look how that turned out.

Come on United!


----------



## Kenny

3-3.


----------



## Rush

would love for United to bottle this but they should still have enough for Everton


----------



## Kenny

Billy with a 30 yard screamer plz.


----------



## united_07

Ive got a feeling Rodwell is going to play really well today, he knows united have been interested in him and he will want to prove himself


----------



## Foreshadowed

With that team, I can see this being pretty close. United will go all out and attack and Everton will do the same with the strong team they have named. 

I can see this ending 2-1 to United though.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## haribo

Evans, O'Shea and Gibson together on the pitch?


----------



## Kenny

BAINES to do well. I can feel it.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Fabio will need two more appearances after this game to get a medal, should United win the title.


----------



## Von Doom

the odd screamer aside, bilyaletdinov is one of the worst players I've seen


----------



## Rush

jesus christ Gibson is awful.


----------



## Kenny

penalty or not?


----------



## Destiny

Bilyaletdinov WTF? Has some hunger you piece of shit.

Penalty claim was soft tbh.

United is bossing them around unfortunately.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Yeah should have been a peno. Gibbo's shooting aside, he's been solid. Anderson has been our best player by an absolute mile.

Nani has been poor. Rooney has been poor. Hernandez is starved of support.


----------



## Von Doom

What Irks me more than the penalty claim is that valencia can blatantly stiff-arm baines, then get praised for his strength. If that was coleman on o'shea, for instance, he'd have been booked no doubt.


----------



## Kiz

random observation, super mario looks like the black guy in 2 fast 2 furious.


----------



## united_07

HuskyHarris said:


> What Irks me more than the penalty claim is that valencia can blatantly stiff-arm baines, then get praised for his strength. If that was coleman on o'shea, for instance, he'd have been booked no doubt.


he was shoulder to shoulder, valencia easily had to pace to outran baines, oh and that would be an extremely soft penalty if given


----------



## Kenny

cardiff up 2-1 against QPR at half time.

looks like anichibe is coming on. cahill too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Surprised at how in control we were, hope it carries on. I'm dreading Cahill.
Not too confident about scoring though .


----------



## Kenny

Looks like the Liverpool line up is

Reina, Flanagan, Carragher, Skrtel, Robinson, Lucas, Spearing, Meireles, Maxi, Suarez, Kuyt.

confirmed soon


----------



## Rush

that should've been a pen. no way did Ferdinand not foul him there. thats now 2 pens that should've been given imo.


----------



## Kenny

definitely. but i'm not suprised.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

That would have been a very soft peno. 

Random fact - Rio Ferdinand has commited two fouls in his last twenty five hours of football.


----------



## CGS

How have Man U not scored yet? They are pretty much all over Everton

Edit 

What A Save


----------



## EGame

What a save!

lol the United pressure is immense, shocking there is no goal yet for United.


----------



## CGS

There We Go


----------



## EGame

Goodnight sweet Everton


----------



## Kenny

was always coming


----------



## Rush

breaking my balls Hernandez.


----------



## Kenny

these commentators are just on a wankfest now


----------



## EGame

Hernandez is just stylin on everyone.


----------



## Silent Alarm

YES!!! Suck on that, bitter boys :side:.

And before you get your penalty boo-hoo excuses in, they weren't penalties.
First one was a 50-50 tussle.
Second one, Anichebe had completely lost control of the ball and for a fella his size to go down like that, ha.

Anderson was brilliant, Evans was comfortable, Valencia was man of the match.
9 points  C'mon West Ham & Bolton!

CHICHARITO.


----------



## Von Doom

fucking useless. Too much respect for them at old trafford is ALWAYS our problem


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Great result. Needs a massive bottle job to lose the title now.

Edit: I don't know about that HH. You defended like beavers. Jag did not deserve to lose, and on another day you could have got 2 penos. Held out for 83 mins. Not a bad result.


----------



## united_07

Another important goal from hernandez, fergie's gamble just paid off playing a weakened team. Fabio played well coming in at right back.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chicharito, goal-scorer extraordinaire, sexy beast and now Sky Sports translator.
The boy can do anything.


----------



## CGS

Funny how Man U could seal the title win when they face Chelsea in a few weeks.


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> And before you get your penalty boo-hoo excuses in, they weren't penalties.
> First one was a 50-50 tussle.
> Second one, Anichebe had completely lost control of the ball and for a fella his size to go down like that, ha.


bullshit, they were both penalties. call them soft or whatever but they were clearly pens.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Rush said:


> bullshit, they were both penalties. call them soft or whatever but they were clearly pens.


Evans one was def a peno. Really don't see Rio's. Wouldn't see it as a foul outside the box.

Undoubtedly seen them given though.


----------



## united_07

Big Fat Sean said:


> *Evans one was def a peno*. Really don't see Rio's. Wouldn't see it as a foul outside the box.
> 
> Undoubtedly seen them given though.


nah never, the didn't even really appeal for it, both players were tangled up, and they both went over. The second i could see given ahead of the first.


----------



## Renegade™

HERNANDEZ. What a PLAYER.

Epic result. Everyone played well. Gibson cops far too much flak from Utd fans, he was solid again today. He's improving this season.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

united_07 said:


> nah never, the didn't even really appeal for it, both players were tangled up, and they both went over. The second i could see given ahead of the first.


Really? They were tangled because Evans was intentionally sticking his legs in!

West Brom one up against Spurs.


----------



## united_07

Moyes just said neither of them were penalties


----------



## Silent Alarm

We'll do what we want.....:side:.

Liverpool just scored.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

united_07 said:


> Moyes just said neither of them were penalties


Saw that. Great honesty.


----------



## Rush

MAXI. first good thing he's done this year.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Excellent result for United and rightfully deserved. The pressure and chances we created justify that result. We could of got 3 or 4 goals but ended up making the wrong decision at times. Case in point, Nani, who was abysmal today and Sir Alex made the right decision taking him off in the second half. He was selfish and made some incompetent decisions. Probably one of his worst games for us in a while.

As for the penalty debate; the first one was a 50/50 so it would have been soft if it had been given. The second penalty claim was in no way a penalty. If you see the replay, you can clearly see that Anichebe loses the ball with a bad touch, so Van Der Sar was always getting to it first. In addition to that, Anichebe tripped over himself, so if anything, he fouled himself in the United box.

Fabio was fantastic today at right back for us. His runs up the wing, his tackles, his passing and workrate was top notch throughout. I really hope Sir Alex gives him a game against Arsenal and Chelsea as this guy deserves a medal if we do win the Premiership (which looks pretty obvious now but you never know). Great talent for United. 

I also have to praise Hernandez, the guys runs were threatening for Everton and it was inevitable that he was going to get the winning goal. A good finish by him to garner United the 3 points.

Andeson won Man of the Match and I applaud that. He was immense from start to finish with his runs in the final third, passes and tackles, which were all spot on. He was the driving force for us in midfield. Some of his long balls up the pitch were absolute perfection. Fantastic performance from him.

Finally, Evans looked comfortable and did well for us; Gibson had a solid game today and Rooney played well despite a few sloppy passes and Van Der Sar made a world class save to keep us in it. Overall, everyone besides Nani did well and should be proud of their performance.


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> MAXI. first good thing he's done this year.


My thoughts Exactly.


----------



## Rush

KUYT. 2-0. haven't been pretty but i'll take it.


----------



## CGS

Kuyt Seriously doesn't get enough Love tbh. Such a good player


----------



## Kenny

Always have love for Kuyt. Never doubt the Kuyt.


----------



## EGame

Chain Gang solider said:


> Kuyt Seriously doesn't get enough Love tbh.* Such a good player*


Taking it too far.


----------



## Rush

Kuyt isn't the most skillfull but he busts his ass every game. i rate that higher than players who rarely turn up (ohey super mario)


----------



## Rush

MAXI. all set up by SUAREZ. what a player 8*D


----------



## Kenny

Kuyt is a very good player. Fuck the haters.

Suarez cross, Maxi goal. Lovely.


----------



## haribo

Rush said:


> bullshit, they were both penalties. call them soft or whatever but they were clearly pens.


No they weren't.


Wigan are plonkers. Had a great chance to get out of the mix for the time being.


----------



## Rush

MAXI with a hat trick. beauty.


----------



## Kenny

MAXI

lovely


----------



## CGS

EGame said:


> Taking it too far.


How so? Dude works his ass off and gets loads of goals for us. He's not one of the best players in football but is certainly a very good player. Incredibly Underrated. 

Also :lmao Who would have thought Maxi of all people would be celebrating a Hatrick


----------



## Kenny

fuck. so close there


----------



## Rush

Joe Cole :lmao awesome. 5-0.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao at cole scoring


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> Kuyt isn't the most skillfull but he busts his ass every game. i rate that higher than players who rarely turn up (ohey super mario)


you shut your mouth son.


----------



## CGS

You know your playing bad When Joe Cole scores against You :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Fuck the haters." Who hates Kuyt? 
He's probably Liverpool least dislikable player.


----------



## EGame

Whoa. Some guy wearing a Maxi Rodriguez jersey scored a hat trick for Liverpool!


----------



## Magsimus

Has Joe Cole really fallen so far that his own fans mock him?


----------



## Kiz

don't forget everyone else too.

lol joe cole.


----------



## Kenny

torres on the bench again it seems?


----------



## Kiz

im sure you can get bench warmers for less than 50 mil.


----------



## Kenny

chelsea should win this quite comfortably. no parker for west ham


----------



## Kiz

WILL BRIDGE SHAKE JOHN CUNTFACE'S HAND?


----------



## Kenny

Kiz said:


> WILL BRIDGE SHAKE JOHN CUNTFACE'S HAND?


did he? i missed the opening.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

King Kenny said:


> did he? i missed the opening.


Nope :lmao

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Flanaghan was boss. 

Alonso & Mascherano couldn't beat the brum in the league, but Spearing & Lucas did... 5-0... Brilliant.


----------



## Kiz

King Kenny said:


> did he? i missed the opening.


didnt even look at each other


----------



## Kenny

maxi


----------



## Destiny

Good performance from the lads. Very well done! Closing the gap for European place. =)

Lampard scores...


----------



## Silent Alarm

Pack of cunts FC 1-0 West Ham, HT.


----------



## Rush

Magsimus said:


> Has Joe Cole really fallen so far that his own fans mock him?


i like the guy but he's been woeful for us this year. Not that he's had much of a run but he hasn't gone well in the europa league when he's started.


----------



## united_07

Torres scores with a big assist from a puddle


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Torres.... he was probably on 345-1 tonight, so whoever bet for him is in for a big jackpot.


----------



## reDREDD

HE DID IT! ITS DONE


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Torres and Villa both break their cold streaks. Good day for Spanish forwards I guess.

Nice to finally see Torres score. He played well today, created a great chance for Anelka, and assisted Malouda. Nervy moments at many times in the game, but a great result at the end. Torres probably has confidence now, and should be able to score more often from now. More important that Torres, is I think Malouda is hitting top form again. It shows in his goals and play. Good stuff. Should be able to hold on to second place. Cruel for West Ham I guess, as they've been knocked down to 20th place today.


----------



## Von Doom

Torres will start banging them in now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

You know you've gone through a bad patch as a striker when it's breaking news on SSN that you've actually scored.


----------



## TakersFan

http://www.3news.co.nz/VIDEO-Fernan...-2011/tabid/317/articleID/201319/Default.aspx


----------



## united_07

this isnt going to end well :lmao



Rio's Twitter said:


> Wayne Rooney is entering the twitterverse tweeps!! Its @Wazzaroon08 !!


but after seeing who is following im guessing its fake and someone has hacked into rio's twitter


----------



## Silent Alarm

He has got about 35000 followers in the past half hour, maybe it is real?

Hope not though!


----------



## Callaghan173

Title in the bag.


----------



## Magsimus

Players having twitter is never a good idea, the Owen abuse (lol) and Carlton Cole getting fined are just a few of the problems.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Owen handled the "abuse" fairly well, I thought.
He made his point and laughed it off.


----------



## nate_h

24m what a bargain


----------



## BkB Hulk

Obviously a good win for us last night, and great to see Lucas really playing a commanding game from midfield. Maxi obviously got the majority of the goals, but Lucas was my MOTM. Joe Cole getting a late - albeit shitty - goal was nice to see too. All of a sudden, it's looking like fifth could be a possibility too with a superior goal difference over Spurs and them dropping points everywhere.

Really hoping Man U lose their next two against Arsenal and Chelsea, but I seriously doubt that's going to happen. I'd have them down for two draws at worst, with the league looking pretty much sealed up. Stupid Hernandez. :\



nate_h said:


> 24m what a bargain


:lmao @ telling a small portion of away fans to be quiet at a home game. Toughen up princess.


----------



## Renegade™

^ Better than kissing the camera 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Someone should sign the camera during a goal celebration like a few players have done in tennis.


----------



## Omega Creed

maannn what a day! Man Utd and Real come out with wins!


----------



## reDREDD

Hernandez, WHAT AN ASSHOLE~!


That bitch, why wont IRS take him back?


----------



## united_07

redeadening said:


> Hernandez, WHAT AN ASSHOLE~!
> 
> 
> That bitch, why wont IRS take him back?


the Internal Revenue Service????, erm you've said that twice and i dont get it, and anyway why would an american organisation have any power in england


----------



## Kiz

cos he's mexican i presume.


----------



## united_07

Yeah im probably taking the joke too seriously, but the british immigration services control british immigration, foreign agencies dont go all around the world trying to find their own illegal immigrants


----------



## Kiz

irs also work in stuff like tax evasion, so it probably could work tbh.

still.


----------



## Kenny

Bolton to win tonight? I can see it.


----------



## Gunner14

King Kenny said:


> Bolton to win tonight? I can see it.


Nah. Can't see us losing this afternoon. Doesn't mean we'll win just cant see our unbeaten run ending. Then a nice win next week against United to set us up nicely for a fight to finish 2nd. (with united coming 3rd muahaha)

Last day of the season Arsenal away to Fulham, Chelsea away to Everton. Man United at home to Blackpool. You know you want all 3 level on points for it.



united_07 said:


> the Internal Revenue Service????, erm you've said that twice and i dont get it, and anyway why would an american organisation have any power in england


They made a bank in Switzerland give them $780 million. Even though the bank had no branches in America. 

Maybe they could take Hernandez's wallet??


----------



## Kenny

Manchester United would beat Blackpool 10-0 (or a last minute 1-0), Everton would hold Chelsea to a draw, and Arsenal would give up a lead of 2-0 to get held to a draw 2-2.


----------



## united_07

hmm thought i was doing well on my accumulator this weekend, what with united winning late, inter and leverkusen both making comebacks from behind, but then juventus fuck it up on the last kick of the game and then river plate lose to a team who has never beat them at home


----------



## Gunner14

King Kenny said:


> Manchester United would beat Blackpool 10-0 (or a last minute 1-0), Everton would hold Chelsea to a draw, and Arsenal would give up a lead of 2-0 to get held to a draw 2-2.


would still make awesome television. I love the sky sports picture in picture footage on the last day.

And would love it even more if Blackpool beat United on the last day to stay up and make United finish 3rd.

And yeah we'd deff throw it away. Last day half time Manchester united 2-0 down 3 players sent off. Chelsea 4-0 down. Arsenal 4-0 up against 9 men. We'd go out in the 2nd half and lose 5-4


----------



## united_07

Im just worried fergie is going to rest a lot of players against arsenal next sunday, what with playing the 2nd leg against shalke the following wednesday. Last time we played arsenal we started with 7 defenders on the pitch, i reckon he might do something similar again. If united beat arsenal next sunday, then the title could be won with a win against chelsea the following sunday, that would be a great way to win it as we could rest players in the last 2 games of the season and make sure people like fabio and owen get their medals by playing 10 games


----------



## Kenny

I hope Blackburn can beat Manchester City. That would be wonderful.


----------



## CGS

King Kenny said:


> I hope Blackburn can beat Manchester City. That would be wonderful.


Same. Tbh with Spurs seemingly dropping points week after week, city without their star player and us hitting a decent form we might actually have a shot at 4th spot. Not expecting it but Statistically its possible so who knows. 

As for today Lets see how Arsenal manage to bottle it.


----------



## Renegade™

WESLEY BROWN needs 3 more appearances for a winners medal. Make it happen Fergie 8*D

Also, can't see Arsenal losing tonight.


----------



## united_07

Renegade™ said:


> WESLEY BROWN needs 3 more appearances for a winners medal. Make it happen Fergie 8*D
> 
> Also, can't see Arsenal losing tonight.


doubt it, that would mean he has to play some part in the games either against chelsea or arsenal, which i cant see happening if everyone is fit


----------



## Renegade™

Bring him off the bench with 5 mins to go for Rafael (Y). Easy as.

Fuck the oaf Smalling and O'Shea off, they got enough appearances.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I'm sure clubs can apply for an extra medal or two, I think it's only for special circumstances though.
Shouldn't be talking about medals anyway, league is far from over.

Speaking of bets, I need Rangers, Arsenal & City to win for €100.
What a disgusting trio of teams to be rooting for .


----------



## DR JUPES

I need Celtic to win big.


----------



## united_07

i need rangers, arsenal, city, qpr, brighton and southampton to win, and if you think that is unlikely on my other bet i need arsenal, city, qpr, norwich, huddersfield, peterborough, shrewsbury, elgin, atletico madrid, zaragoza, lyon, marseille, wolfsburg and spartak moscow all to win :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

Fabio and Rafael should get a medal each for ten appearances between them since they're obviously the same person.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

I woke up this morning with a banging head and bollock naked, bursting for a dump that nearly burned the arse off me. While taking said dump I realised I wasn't quite bollock naked - I was wearing three pairs of socks.

A Bolton win would improve my day dramatically.


----------



## Kiz

tbh i was waiting for a torres joke at the end of that 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal will win this, easy.


----------



## Von Doom

3-0 Arsenal I think.


----------



## CGS

Arsenal to go 2/3 goals up then give that lead away somehow.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Sturridge you legend


----------



## Von Doom

Arsenal to win would be a good bet now. They have a habit of going behind to Bolton at the Reebok, before winning.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sturridge is going to be good for Chelsea.
Not Chicharito-good but he'll do well.

It was probably Cahills goal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Loving Sturridge at the moment. Really hope he gets a look into first team football next season. Think Bolton can grind out a win here, or at the very least a draw.


----------



## CGS

Chelsea went and paid £50m for a striker who just went and scored his first goal yesterday. In that time the player they loaned out as scored what? 8/9 goals? :no:. Worst thing of all is that I doubt they will play him much next year if he does go back to chelsea.


----------



## united_07

yeah will he be happy sitting on the bench next season at chelsea?


----------



## Kiz

i can see sturridge staying at bolton. unless chelsea get rid of anelka, drogba and kalou, sturridge won't be there imo. especially with rumours of lukaku and neymar (possibly both), cant see him getting much of a look in next year.


----------



## Rush

we'll take Sturridge. Suarez, Carroll, Kuyt and Sturridge (and MAXI :side, would be good.


----------



## CGS

Penalty :lmao 

3 times in the last 3 games. There defence is a joke.

Edit 

Andd they bottle it.


----------



## Von Doom

The league is a fucking joke, if that's a penalty, then both of ours were yesterday (not saying they necessarily were penalties but still)

What a fucking goal.


----------



## CGS

Yeah he did go down pretty weak tbf to Arsenal 

Man U & Chelsea fans must be pretty damn pissed right about now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

For fuck sake, Bolton miss a penalty a minute into the second half and then Arsenal score 2 minutes later.

Cunts.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Silent Alarm said:


> For fuck sake, Bolton miss a penalty a minute into the second half and then Arsenal score 2 minutes later.
> 
> Cunts.


Tell us how you really feel. :side:

This game has a different feel to last night. Last night I was just waiting for that prick Hernandez to pop up like always. Tonight I'm waiting to see what Arsenal are going to fuck up.

On Sturridge, I wouldn't be surprised to see Sunderland make a serious play for him. They need another striker with Bent gone, and you feel like playing alongside Gyan would be reasonably attractive to him.


----------



## Renegade™

Sunderland are probably gonna try and fail with another offer for Welbeck. :lmao.

Like the muppetry CASH + HENDERSON shit I've seen some people harp on about. 

No. Fucking. Way.


----------



## BkB Hulk

You can't blame them for trying to get him. He fits in with their side well, and it's not like he's assured a spot at United long-term, plus they desperately need a striker.


----------



## Silent Alarm

How Chamakh wasn't sent off there is beyond me. He could have snapped his leg.


----------



## united_07

Do arsenal realise they dont have to try and walk every attempt in to try and score


----------



## Von Doom

How many times have Bolton been through on goal?

TAMIR COHEN! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CGS

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

TYPICAL ARSENAL


----------



## BkB Hulk

COHEN

Ref is a heartless bastard for yellow carding him.


----------



## EGame

Goodbye Arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenals season: *Rafa "it's over" hand gesture*

Bye bye, bottling spastics .


----------



## BkB Hulk

Now they're out of the title race, Arsenal to come out and make Untied look like shit next week. :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Arsenal deserve to lose. What a stupid two months of games they had. They show no character, confidence, and are the biggest bottlers I have seen. Horrible shit from them, don't know how Wenger's been there this long. Only thing I can hope for from them is a win over United to help us close the gap, but realistically Arsenal will bottle next week too.

Surely no way Fabregas stays at Arsenal. Wouldn't be surprised if he would rather make the Barca bench than be captain at Arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Nasri, the duck-faced gobshite, missed a few brilliant chances to win it for Arsenal, not that I'm complaining .
Down to two now, United/Chelsea.


----------



## EGame

Lmao at Wenger, he looked like a madman on the sidelines.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Wenger, I suggest you listen to Ari Fucking Gold.






Not even worth raging about.


----------



## Kiz

lets me guess, 20 million flashy passes with no result?

good old arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Poor Cohen .


----------



## CGS

I actually didn't think there was a team that can mess up more times and be seen as more of a joke than Liverpool but there you go. Arsenal have played such good football all year long but have zero to show for it. 

They let stupid leads slips to Newcastle, Spurs, Bolton and Liverpool and failed to score against the likes of Sunderland & Blackburn at a point where everyone was beating those teams. Not to mention they lose the Carling fucking cup to relegation battling Birmingham. Just an overall joke of a team right now. Arsne needs to change his stubborn ways or Arsenal will become more and more of a joke.


----------



## reDREDD

Arsenal, for or worse, are the epitomy of loss.

NO. KILLER. INSTINCT. I think the problem is the players havent become so old and bitter that they need trophies to feel adequate in bed.


----------



## wabak

I can't wait to hear how Wenger tries to defend this.


----------



## Razor King

Ummm... Next season, our priority should be (in order):

1. Carling Cup
2. FA Cup
3. Champions League
4. Premier League

In fact, I hope we focus on winning the Carling Cup next season.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Me either, will study my book of Wenger excuses.


----------



## Silent Alarm

redeadening said:


> I think the problem is the players havent become so old and bitter that they need trophies to feel adequate in bed.


----------



## reDREDD

Silent Alarm said:


>


Im assuming most football players only aim to win trophies so they dont feel inadequate in bed or bitter and depressed as time goes on.

Im pretty sure that was half the reason Terry won the 2005/2006 prem league.

All those arsenal guys, theyre still young. They have vitality. They dont think the world is a sick cruel joke where they need to win to have anything resembling self esteem.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

wabak said:


> I can't wait to hear how Wenger tries to defend this.


he just said bolton played a cup game and they were a week late..

the man has surely lost the plot. i pity arsenal fans.


----------



## Kiz

or maybe it's just because they're not that good.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Jorge Suarez said:


> he just said bolton played a cup game and they were a week late..
> 
> the man has surely lost the plot. *i pity arsenal fans.*


Thanks bro, means a lot.

And that excuse makes fuck all sense.


----------



## reDREDD

I hope that will console you while you sleep at night, alone, cupless.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

redeadening said:


> I hope that will console you while you sleep at night, alone, cupless.


Not cool, bro.


----------



## Razor King

Did Wenger say that next season is ours too?


----------



## reDREDD

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Not cool, bro.


Im sorry. if it makes you feel any better we paid 80 million to win zero trophies while you did it free of charge.


----------



## Kiz

wenger must be the only manager who can get away with doing sweet fuck all for 6 years.


----------



## reDREDD

The logical solution is wait till Viera and Henry are both 40 years old and then try to re-unite the Invincibles. Because with Wenger, there is no such thing as compromise or middle ground.


----------



## Kiz

sol, viera, henry, reyes, pires, bergkamp, ljungberg, lehmann.

gogogogogogo, titles will come.


----------



## reDREDD

Lehman is just the key first step to resuming his domination of English Football. Why waste time on these young losers who couldnt do crap and keep getting injured? The logical solution is to do a complete 180 and get some men with experience.

Alot of experience.


----------



## EGame

http://www.goal.com/en/news/9/engla...lame-me-not-the-players-arsene-wenger-accepts

lol


----------



## Gunner14

FFS. It is actually beyond a joke how shit we've been these last few weeks. 8 days ago we had a run with 3 winable games. From those 9 points we've picked up 2. Had we done what we should have 2 points behind. Maybe Man Utd dont get the late goal yesterday. 

Was one way to reebok before (not for the game couldn't get a ticket) but got two shirts signed. And heard a Wenger interview on the radio on how we're 16 unbeaten. Which sounds awesome. But has there ever been a more useless unbeaten run?? 1 win in last 6 (now 7) games. Thats relegation form not title winning form.

You look through the squad for the experience and its laughable. Rosicky - 4 league titles. Arshavin - Won 5 trophies. Eboue - won nothing. Sagna - 1 cup. V.Persie - won nothing. Almunia - won nothing. These are the older players Cesc is supposed to be looking up to for guidance. Only 3 of them have experienced winning things. Only 1 is starting regularly. 

On the way home fans we're ringing up criticizing Jack Wilshere. Wilshere??? the 19 year old boy who shouldn't even be playing this many games. Should be being guided through games with no pressure so he can develop himself. But yeah the reason we didn't win anything this season is because of Jack Wilshere.

Same points every week. I know it can't be changed outside the window but the only person in our back 5 looking like a leader is Sczesney. Our 20 year old keeper. The loss of Vermaelen was very detrimental to the defence as he was the leader. But you look at United when Ferdinand is out Vidic leads. When both are out Evra leads. When all 3 are out they still have V.D.S to guide them.

Now im actually scared of dropping into 4th. City with 2 games in hand should united beat us and City win 3 they'll be in front of us.


----------



## reDREDD

Just get some bloody defense thats hit puberty already. From what i see thats their most significant flaw.


----------



## Melvis

I don't think I've seen a truly reliable Arsenal keeper since David Seaman, tbh.


----------



## Gunner14

Melvisboy said:


> I don't think I've seen a truly reliable Arsenal keeper since David Seaman, tbh.


Jens Lehmann didn't lose a game in his 47 league appearances for Arsenal. It was only when he got older and injuries set in we we're left lacking again. Funny how the last time we had a settled keeper we went unbeaten.


----------



## united_07

Lehman was a fuckin' headcase though, so easy to wind up, just had to stick someone on him on a corner and he would just shove people out of the way


----------



## Liam Miller

"Sergio Ramos R.Madrid player who dropped the cup off bus, said he want's to join Arsenal to make sure he never does it again"

Alan Sugar you legend


----------



## Nige™

redeadening said:


> Just get some bloody defense thats hit puberty already. From what i see thats their most significant flaw.


Clichy's been about for over five years. Koscielny, Djourou & Sagna aren't exactly young either. They're just not good enough and not one of them is a leader.



Gunner14 said:


> And heard a Wenger interview on the radio on how we're 16 unbeaten. Which sounds awesome. But has there ever been a more useless unbeaten run?? 1 win in last 6 (now 7) games. Thats relegation form not title winning form.


If he's saying that then he's deluded and really is starting to lose the plot. If he can't see that he needs to gets some experience & steel in to that team like Parker for example, then maybe it's time he leaves Arsenal for everyone concerned.



King Kenny said:


> I hope Blackburn can beat Manchester City. That would be wonderful.


:lmao

It would be wonderful but there's no way in hell we'll get a win out of that. If we get a point I'd be delighted. I'm just happy that Wolves & Blackpool missed out on a possible three points at home yesterday when they could've got a win. We're reliant on them doing worse than us if we're going to stay up.


----------



## united_07

Some factual inaccuracies but nonetheless a moving drama about the munich air crash just finished on BBC2. So much respect for Bobby Charlton who managed to come back from something so devastating to become one of the best ever players to play the game. People who sing hateful chants about it really are heartless cunts


----------



## Silent Alarm

I watched that as well, very moving.
David Tennant was brilliant in it and the fella who played Bobby Charlton was good too.


----------



## Gunner14

united_07 said:


> Some factual inaccuracies but nonetheless a moving drama about the munich air crash just finished on BBC2. So much respect for Bobby Charlton who managed to come back from something so devastating to become one of the best ever players to play the game. People who sing hateful chants about it really are heartless cunts


No different to the United fans who sing about Hillsborough. Once your in a stadium alot of fans turn into absolute knobs. No sure why. It does actually make me hate going to games because of some of the stuff fans sing. Like Arsenal fans singing to Adebayor 'it should have been you' There's alot of sick people in the world. Hate fans who spend the entire time sitting staring at the opposition fans aswell. Seriously you spend all that money to get in to stand and not watch the football??

The drama was very good. They did skip out a few details like beating West Brom in a replay etc.. but all in all it was a good watch. Can't see why people were trying to stop it being aired.


----------



## Von Doom

A very credible source has said Moyes is meeting Miroslav Klose's agent this coming week.

<unzips>


----------



## reDREDD

Nige™ said:


> Clichy's been about for over five years. Koscielny, Djourou & Sagna aren't exactly young either. They're just not good enough and not one of them is a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> If he's saying that then he's deluded and really is starting to lose the plot. If he can't see that he needs to gets some experience & steel in to that team like Parker for example, then maybe it's time he leaves Arsenal for everyone concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> It would be wonderful but there's no way in hell we'll get a win out of that. If we get a point I'd be delighted. I'm just happy that Wolves & Blackpool missed out on a possible three points at home yesterday when they could've got a win. We're reliant on them doing worse than us if we're going to stay up.


OK, i should rephrase this. How bout some defenders that arent fucking braindead.


----------



## Kenny

I predicted right then.


----------



## Zen

lol late news but Toress finally scores, hopefully this is the start of a number og goals for Chelsea


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Nige™ said:


> Clichy's been about for over five years. Koscielny, Djourou & Sagna aren't exactly young either. They're just not good enough and not one of them is a leader.


Djourou is 24, Kos is 25, Clichy is 25. I wouldn't call that old. Especially for defenders. Sagna is 28, but for a defender that's around the time they come into the best years of their career.


----------



## Bluenose_1

I've heard that both Arsenal and Liverpool are going to bid for Roger Johnson in the summer. Anyone else heard anything ?


----------



## united_07

Darron Gibsons's twitter lasted for about 2 hours before he deleted it, the reason apparently is the was getting so much abuse. I know it must be bad to read abuse on there, but surely he cant be getting any worse than rooney or owen?


----------



## Silent Alarm

The thing is, the abuse Rooney & Owen are getting is from rival fans. That's probably like water off a ducks back, easy to deal with.
But with Gibson, I wouldn't be surprised if he was getting stick from some United fans on twitter, must be tough.
Even that perm-haired, bottling knobjockey Rory McIlroy was talking shit about him a few weeks ago on his twitter.
He'll surely be gone this summer anyway, I would have liked to see him make it at United but he just doesn't look good enough plus his confidence is probably shot to shit with all the criticism he gets. (Some deserved, some over the top).


----------



## united_07

oh yeah good point

but yeah i think he will be off in the summer, wouldnt mind seeing pogba or tunnicliffe getting chances in preseason as they have shown a lot of promise in that same position


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Lets do something. Post a player from each team in the premiership, that you feel has been their player of the season. It doesn't have to come down to technical ability, you can base it on goals scored, workrate etc.

*Manchester United*- Javier Hernandez
*Chelsea*- Branislav Ivanovic
*Arsenal*- Jack Wilshere
*Manchester City*- Carlos Tevez
*Tottenham Hotspur*- Rafael Van Der Vaart
*Liverpool*- Dirk Kuyt
*Everton*- Leighton Baines
*Bolton Wanderers*- Gary Cahill
*Newcastle United*- Joey Barton
*Sunderland*- Asamoah Gyan
*Aston Villa*- Ashley Young
*West Bromwich Albion*- Chris Brunt
*Fulham*- Clint Dempsey
*Stoke City*- Matthew Etherington
*Birmingham City*- Seb Larsson
*Blackburn Rovers*- Paul Robinson
*Blackpool*- Charlie Adam
*Wigan Athletic*- Charles N'Zogbia
*Wolverhampton Wanderers*- Matt Jarvis
*West Ham United*- Scott Parker

Some of the teams that I haven't watched much season, I had to take a guess on based on the little I've seen.


----------



## Vader

Manchester United- Nani/Nemanja Vidic/Edwin Van der Sar
Chelsea- Didier Drogba/Florent Malouda
Arsenal- Samir Nasri
Manchester City- Carlos Tevez/Vincent Kompany
Tottenham Hotspur- Rafael Van Der Vaart/Luka Modric
Liverpool- Dirk Kuyt
Everton- Leighton Baines
Bolton Wanderers- Kevin Davies
Newcastle United- Joey Barton
Sunderland- Phil Bardsley
Aston Villa- Ashley Young
West Bromwich Albion- Peter Odemwingie
Fulham- Brede Hangeland
Stoke City- Robert Huth
Birmingham City- Ben Foster
Blackburn Rovers- Chris Samba
Blackpool- Charlie Adam
Wigan Athletic- Charles N'Zogbia
Wolverhampton Wanderers- Matt Jarvis
West Ham United- Scott Parker

Included 2+ for some as I thought they deserved a mention.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Good idea.

United - Vidic, just.
Chelsea - Cole.
Arsenal - Wilshere.
City - Kompany.
Spurs - Modric.
Liverpool - Kuyt, probably.
Everton - Baines.
Bolton - Lee.
Newcastle - Tiote.
Sunderland - Gyan.
Aston Villa - Not really sure, haven't seen much of Villa. Downing?
West Brom - Brunt.
Fulham - Duff.
Stoke - Etherington
Birmingham - Johnson
Blackburn - not really sure, Jones/Hoilett?
Blackpool - Adam.
Wigan - N'Zogbia.
Wolves - Jarvis/Doyle?
West Ham - Parker.


----------



## Renegade™

> Clichy's been about for over five years. Koscielny, Djourou & Sagna aren't exactly young either. They're just not good enough and not one of them is a leader.


Clichy has been playing in the Prem since 2004 with Arsenal. Koscielny is just garbage, Djourou is decent but injury prone, Sagna's been steady but nothing much since his break out first season at Arsenal, Squillaci has struggled with the pace of the English game, Vermaelen is MIA and who knows when he'll be back. Add to the fact that Arsenal's best holding mid is Song, and the problems just continue. No leadership and no true experience, Lehmann aside of course. Who's been the only good keeper Arsenal have had since Seaman, even if he is a bit of a nut some times.


----------



## Magsimus

*Manchester United*- Chicharito
*Chelsea*- Florent Malouda
*Arsenal*- Robin Van Persie
*Manchester City*- Carlos Tevez (obviously)
*Tottenham Hotspur*- Rafael Van Der Vaart
*Liverpool*- Dirk Kuyt
*Everton*- Leighton Baines
*Bolton Wanderers*- Gary Cahill
*Newcastle United*- Cheick TIOTE/ Fab Coloccini (Joey's not been as good since he claimed to be Englands best  )
*Sunderland*- Darren Bent 8*D 
*Aston Villa*- James Collins
*West Bromwich Albion*- Peter Odemwingie
*Fulham*- Clint Dempsey
*Stoke City*- Asmir Begovic
*Birmingham City*- Seb Larsson (should have signed him in Jan if Birmingham didn't pull out)
*Blackburn Rovers*- Junior Hoillet
*Blackpool*- DJ Campbell
*Wigan Athletic*- Charles Insomnia
*Wolverhampton Wanderers*- Kevin Doyle
*West Ham United*- Scotty Parker

Just my two cents.


----------



## Von Doom

Manchester United- Chicharito
Chelsea- Branislav Ivanovic
Arsenal- Samir Nasri
Manchester City- Carlos Tevez
Tottenham Hotspur- Rafael Van Der Vaart
Liverpool- Dirk Kuyt
Everton- Leighton Baines/Marouane Fellaini (felt both deserved mentions)
Bolton Wanderers- Daniel Sturridge
Newcastle United- Cheik Tiote, great signing
Sunderland- Asamoah Gyan
Aston Villa- Darren Bent (already)
West Bromwich Albion- Peter Odemwingie
Fulham- Clint Dempsey
Stoke City- Jon Walters
Birmingham City- Ben Foster
Blackburn Rovers- Paul Robinson
Blackpool- Charlie Adam
Wigan Athletic- Charles N'Zogbia
Wolverhampton Wanderers- Matt Jarvis
West Ham United- Scott Parker


----------



## Nige™

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Djourou is 24, Kos is 25, Clichy is 25. I wouldn't call that old. Especially for defenders. Sagna is 28, but for a defender that's around the time they come into the best years of their career.


I was just pointing out that they've not just hit puberty! They've been around for a while and they've had a fair amount of experience, especially Clichy & Sagna.

What a day in the Championship too. North End relegated.fpalm The thought of both Rovers & North End is just horrific.

*Edit:* Oh fun!

*Arsenal -* Samir Nasri/Robin Van Persie
*Aston Villa -* Ciaran Clark/Darren Bent/Stewart Downing
*Birmingham -* Roger Johnson/Ben Foster
*Blackburn -* Junior Hoillet 
*Blackpool -* David Vaughan/Charlie Adam
*Bolton -* Kevin Davies
*Chelsea -* Branoslav Ivanovic
*Everton -* Leighton Baines
*Fulham -* Aaron Hughes/Clint Dempsey
*Liverpool -* Lucas (never thought I'd say that)
*Man City -* Carlos Tevez/Vincent Kompany/Yaya Toure
*Man United -* Javier Hernandez
*Newcastle -* Joey Barton/Cheik Tiote
*Stoke -* Robert Huth
*Sunderland -* Asamoah Gyan/Jordan Henderson
*Tottenham -* Rafael Van Der Vaart
*West Brom -* Peter Odemwingie/Youssuf Mulumbu
*West Ham -* Scott Parker
*Wigan -* Hugo Rodallega
*Wolves -* Matt Jarvis


----------



## CGS

United - Hernandez/Nani 
Chelsea - Drogba
Arsenal - Wilshere
City - Tevez
Spurs - Modric/Van Der Vaart
Liverpool - Kuyt
Everton - Baines
Bolton - Davis/Sturridge (Only because of the impact he has made in such a short time) 
Newcastle - Nolan/Barton
Sunderland - Gyan
Aston Villa - Young 
West Brom - Odemwingie
Fulham - Duff
Stoke - Etherington
Birmingham - Johnson
Blackburn - Hoillet
Blackpool - Adams
Wigan - N'Zogbia
Wolves - Jarvis
West Ham - Parker


----------



## Rush

Manchester United - Hernandez
Chelsea - Drogba
Arsenal - van Persie
Manchester City - Tevez
Tottenham Hotspur - Van Der Vaart (or BALE :side
Liverpool - Lucas/Kuyt
Everton - Baines
Bolton Wanderers - Sturridge
Newcastle United - Nolan
Sunderland - Gyan
Aston Villa - Bent
West Bromwich Albion - Odemwingie
Fulham - Hangeland
Stoke City - Etherington
Birmingham City - Foster
Blackburn Rovers - Robinson
Blackpool - Adam
Wigan Athletic - N'Zogbia
Wolverhampton Wanderers - Jarvis
West Ham United - Parker


Was tempteed to give Liverpool's to Torres. Not due to his performances for us but for giving us 50mil to spend and the hilarity of his performances for the Chel$ki scum.


----------



## united_07

I havent seen a lot of some teams so difficult to pick for teams like fulham, wolves, wigan 

Manchester United- Vidic/VDS
Chelsea- Ivanovic
Arsenal-Nasri
Manchester City- Tevez
Tottenham Hotspur-Modric
Liverpool- Lucas
Everton- Baines
Bolton Wanderers- Cahill
Newcastle United- Tiote
Sunderland- Gyan
Aston Villa- Young
West Bromwich Albion- Odemwingie
Fulham- Dempsey
Stoke City- Etherington
Birmingham City- Johnson
Blackburn Rovers- Hoillet
Blackpool- Adam
Wigan Athletic- N'Zogbia
Wolverhampton Wanderers- Jarvis
West Ham United- Parker


----------



## reDREDD

You people are idiots. Bale according to the awards is the best player in the premier league, why arent more of you listing him as the best player in Tottenham? This just doesnt make sense. :side:


----------



## smitlick

Arsenal - Robin Van Persie
Aston Villa - Stewart Downing
Birmingham - Ben Foster
Blackburn - Morten Gamst Pedersen
Blackpool - Charlie Adam
Bolton - Johan Elmander
Chelsea - Florent Malouda
Everton - Leighton Baines
Fulham - Clint Dempsey
Liverpool - Dirk Kuyt
Man City - Carlos Tevez
Man Utd - Nani
Newcastle - Kevin Nolan
Stoke City - Robert Huth
Sunderland - Jordan Henderson
Tottenham - Rafael van der Vaart
West Brom - Peter Odemwingie
West Ham - Scott Parker
Wigan - Charles N'Zogbia
Wolves - Matt Jarvis

Good to see Dirk getting some recognition


----------



## KingKicks

Manchester United - Hernandez/Vidic/VDS
Chelsea - Malouda
Arsenal - Nasri
Manchester City- Tevez
Tottenham Hotspur- Van Der Vaart
Liverpool - Kuyt
Everton - Baines
Bolton Wanderers - Lee
Newcastle United- Barton
Sunderland- Gyan
Aston Villa - Young
West Bromwich Albion - Odemwingie
Fulham - Dempsey
Stoke City - Etherington
Birmingham City - Foster
Blackburn Rovers - Pedersen
Blackpool - Adam
Wigan Athletic - N'Zogbia
Wolverhampton Wanderers - Jarvis
West Ham United - Parker


----------



## Nige™

Why are you guys picking Pedersen? He's barely kicked a ball since January and didn't do much when he did before that apart from his trademark free kicks which work about 1 in 10. Then again, I found it hard to pick one player and only picked David Junior Hoillet because he's been our only bright spark in this shit season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

arsenal looking to bring alex hleb back. might as bring back flamini at this point. :side:

as much as i'd love to see hleb, another guy who looks to pass 1st-2nd-3rd and then shoot isn't what the club needs to see. unless there are other changes around him.


----------



## haribo

*Arsenal -* Van Persie
*Aston Villa -* Bent?
*Birmingham -* Foster
*Blackburn -* Hoillet 
*Blackpool -* Adam
*Bolton -* Cahill
*Chelsea -* Ivanovic
*Everton -* Baines
*Fulham -* Dempsey?
*Liverpool -* Kuyt
*Man City -* Kompany
*Man United -* Van Der Sar
*Newcastle -* Tiote
*Stoke -* Etherington
*Sunderland -* Onuoha?
*Tottenham -* Modric
*West Brom -* Odemwingie
*West Ham -* Parker
*Wigan -* N'Zogbia
*Wolves -* Jarvis

Questions marks for teams I don't really have a clue for.


----------



## united_07

Phil Jones looks impressive for blackburn, only 19 as well, apparently liverpool are interested


----------



## Gunner14

Mikey Damage said:


> arsenal looking to bring alex hleb back. might as bring back flamini at this point. :side:
> 
> as much as i'd love to see hleb, another guy who looks to pass 1st-2nd-3rd and then shoot isn't what the club needs to see. unless there are other changes around him.


Bit harsh. Hleb is superb. Rarely ever loses the ball. great at linking midfield to attack. Rosicky out Hleb in ill be and extremely happy gooner. Also would love Flamini back.


----------



## Silent Alarm

City score, Dzeko. Totally undeserved, Blackburn had been dominating them. Jammy cunts.

City fans break out "The Poznan". *vomits*

That's pathetic from Balotelli.


----------



## Razor King

Arsenal might as well bring Bergkamp back.

Ugh.


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


> Phil Jones looks impressive for blackburn, only 19 as well, apparently liverpool are interested


He's awesome. He showed what a talent he is tonight. He's strong, reads the game well, has great timing in his tackles and can burst forward with ease. It's insulting when people call him the next John Terry because he's going to be better than the piece of sub-human scum.

Gutted tonight after that. We fought & fought again but ultimately our lack of quality in the final third cost us. We missed Hoillet big time in that regard and then got caught out again. Our set pieces were awful all night. We never put pressure on their defenders or Hart which is unacceptable.

It's so annoying that we got screwed again. The penalties that have been given against us against Fulham & Blackpool were a joke when you see Kompany catch Roberts. Another 3/4 points in our position is massive and would probably see us safe. I'm not sure about this offside debate for the goal with Balotelli blocking Robinson's view but by the letter of the law it shouldn't have been given.


----------



## reDREDD

I dont get why John Terry gets such a bad rep. Sure he's a horrible human being, but he does a great job defending.


----------



## united_07

Nige™ said:


> He's awesome. He showed what a talent he is tonight. He's strong, reads the game well, has great timing in his tackles and can burst forward with ease. It's insulting when people call him the next John Terry because he's going to be better than the piece of sub-human scum.
> 
> Gutted tonight after that. We fought & fought again but ultimately our lack of quality in the final third cost us. We missed Hoillet big time in that regard and then got caught out again. Our set pieces were awful all night. We never put pressure on their defenders or Hart which is unacceptable.
> 
> It's so annoying that we got screwed again. The penalties that have been given against us against Fulham & Blackpool were a joke when you see Kompany catch Roberts. Another 3/4 points in our position is massive and would probably see us safe. I'm not sure about this offside debate for the goal with Balotelli blocking Robinson's view but by the letter of the law it shouldn't have been given.


how much do you reckon blackburn will want for him if he does go in the summer?

were you at the game?, a lot of journalists reporting that the city fans were still singing munich songs, were they the majority of city fans or just a minority?


----------



## Nige™

redeadening said:


> I dont get why John Terry gets such a bad rep. Sure he's a horrible human being, but he does a great job defending.


Yep. The German national team will certainly agree with that.

He's so overrated as a defender it's unreal. He's a great captain no doubt and works hard, but he's slow and gets caught out of position a hell of a lot.



united_07 said:


> how much do you reckon blackburn will want for him if he does go in the summer?
> 
> were you at the game?, a lot of journalists reporting that the city fans were still singing munich songs, were they the majority of city fans or just a minority?


I didn't go. The Birmingham game was bad enough the other week, plus it was on Sky, I thought we'd get mullered and I wasn't going to pay £35 to watch it.

I don't how much we'd sell him for. He signed a long term contract late last year and he's the kind of lad that I'd have faith in him wanting to stay at the club. By all accounts he's a genuine lad, but if we go down which I'm convinced we will with our run in, the price will go down significantly unfortunately. I'd love to see him stay for another year but he deserves to play for a big club.

I just hope that he doesn't end up going to a big team to sit on the bench like Santa Cruz, Bentley & Bellamy did. They all thought the grass was greener on the other side, but at least at Blackburn they got a chance to play every week. He still could do with some more time develop before moving on. You just have to look at Bentley to see how quickly things can change. Bentley's a prick though. I don't want that for Jones.


----------



## reDREDD

Well he does an OK job in Chelsea. Its like its Bosingwa or Zirkhkov holding that defence together. He probably is ovverated like all English players, but he does a good job. Always has.

The German national team massacring them was probably more to do with the fact that england in general are incompetent when it comes to the national team, plus how well the German counter attack flows.


----------



## Bluenose_1

Manchester United- Nani
Chelsea- Ashley Cole
Arsenal- Jack Wilshere
Manchester City- Yaya Toure
Tottenham Hotspur- Rafael Van Der Vaart
Liverpool- Dirk Kuyt
Everton- Leighton Baines
Bolton Wanderers- Stuart Holden
Newcastle United- Jose Enrique
Sunderland- Asamoah Gyan
Aston Villa- Marc Albrighton
West Bromwich Albion- Peter Odemwingie
Fulham- Clint Dempsey
Stoke City- Robert Huth
Birmingham City- Ben Foster
Blackburn Rovers- Phil Jones
Blackpool- Charlie Adam
Wigan Athletic- Charles N'Zogbia
Wolverhampton Wanderers- Matt Jarvis
West Ham United- Scott Parker


----------



## united_07

Wouldnt be surprised if arsenal come in for him, as they need to improve their defence, especially if they go for someone like gary cahill as well, as they need to develop a strong centre back partnership


----------



## Nige™

redeadening said:


> Well he does an OK job in Chelsea. Its like its Bosingwa or Zirkhkov holding that defence together. He probably is ovverated like all English players, but he does a good job. Always has.
> 
> The German national team massacring them was probably more to do with the fact that england in general are incompetent when it comes to the national team, plus how well the German counter attack flows.


The Germany game just showed the world what we all knew about Terry. They admitted they targeted him especially and it worked for the first goal, luring him out of defence to hit the ball over the top. His pace, well lack of was so exposed in that game. Like you said, it wasn't just him though, but he isn't he's all cracked up to be. He was so lucky he had Carvalho for years to cover for him.


----------



## reDREDD

Nobody is denying Carvalho is what made him look good all these years. But nowadays its mostly just him back there with Ivanovic lending a strong hand.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Manchester United - Nemanja Vidic
Chelsea - Florent Malouda
Arsenal - Jack Wilshere
Manchester City - Carlos Tevez
Tottenham Hotspur - Rafael Van Der Vaart
Liverpool - Dirk Kuyt
Everton - Leighton Baines
Bolton Wanderers - Gary Cahill
Newcastle United - Cheik Tiote
Sunderland - Jordan Henderson
Aston Villa - Stewart Downing
West Bromwich Albion - Peter Odemwingie/Chris Brunt
Fulham - Clint Dempsey
Stoke City - Matty Etherington
Birmingham City - Ben Foster
Blackburn Rovers - Phil Jones
Blackpool - Charlie Adam
Wigan Athletic - Charles N'Zogbia
Wolverhampton Wanderers - Matt Jarvis/Steven Fletcher
West Ham United - Scott Parker


----------



## Von Doom

I know people think Balotelli is a nob head, I love him myself, I think he's a scream :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

united_07 said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if arsenal come in for him, as they need to improve their defence, especially if they go for someone like gary cahill as well, as they need to develop a strong centre back partnership


Cahill is another incredibly overrated English player, every time I see him linked with a big money move I laugh. Doubt it'll ever actually happen.


----------



## Kiz

EDIN

let the flood gates open son.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Manchester United - Javier Hernández
Chelsea - Branislav Ivanović 
Arsenal - Jack Wilshere
Manchester City - Carlos Tévez
Tottenham Hotspur - Rafael Van Der Vaart
Liverpool - Dirk Kuyt
Everton - Leighton Baines
Bolton Wanderers - Gary Cahill
Newcastle United - Cheik Tiote
Sunderland - Asamoah Gyan
Aston Villa - Ashley Young
West Bromwich Albion - Peter Odemwingie
Fulham - Clint Dempsey
Stoke City - Matty Etherington
Birmingham City - Ben Foster
Blackburn Rovers - David Hoilett
Blackpool - Charlie Adam
Wigan Athletic - Charles N'Zogbia
Wolverhampton Wanderers - Matt Jarvis
West Ham United - Scott Parker

I also realised that after all the talk of if United were to beat Arsenal and then Chelsea, they will seal the title. However, I've now worked out that after Arsenal dropped 3 vital points against Bolton that if United were to get a draw against Arsenal and then go on to defeat Chelsea at home, we will win the title. It would be great if United got 6 points over their next 2 fixtures in the Premier League but I think 4 points is the most likely.


----------



## reDREDD

Over Drogba's dead body.


----------



## Kiz

he might want to start scoring some goals then.


----------



## reDREDD

You mean like he did within minutes of playing the Second Leg? Or the way his new form has elevated the entire team again to pre october levels?

Drogba pretty much is Chelsea. The whole club's form depends on how well he plays. Or atleast, thats what it seems like. He's been spearheading some amazing attacks lately.


----------



## Kiz

malouda has more league goals.

to say drogba has been the reason for chelsea rising up is probably not correct. the team has just played more like a team in general (from what i've seen)


----------



## reDREDD

So why has Chelsea's recent form changed when Drobga started netting the goals around the friendlies period?


----------



## Bluenose_1

Zenit St Petersburg have confirmed they would be interested in re-signing Andrey Arshavin from Arsenal. I would be dissapointed to see arshavin leave the prem this summer because i personally think he's a class act. But when i was the emirates earlier this season arsenal fans were saying he shows a lack of effort and is too inconsistant. I'm curious whether Arsenal fans on here would agree with that ?


----------



## Kiz

redeadening said:


> So why has Chelsea's recent form changed when Drobga started netting the goals around the friendlies period?


as i said, you're playing as a team.


----------



## reDREDD

Well ofcourse its a team effort, it would be dumb to say otherwise. Im just saying there is a direct correlation statistically speaking between Drogba's ability and Chelsea doing well


----------



## Rush

could easily say its the other way around and that Drogba only plays well when Chelsea does as a team. Oh yeah that mind fucked you :side:


----------



## Razor King

Bluenose_1 said:


> Zenit St Petersburg have confirmed they would be interested in re-signing Andrey Arshavin from Arsenal. I would be dissapointed to see arshavin leave the prem this summer because i personally think he's a class act. But when i was the emirates earlier this season arsenal fans were saying he shows a lack of effort and is too inconsistant. I'm curious whether Arsenal fans on here would agree with that ?


Sell Arshavin and get whom? Another 16-year-old who will take 3-4 years to come on his own?

Arshavin is a good player. Arsenal needs him. Yes, he hasn't been all that impressive for the whole season but he is very good when he is at his best and Arsenal can utilize him as an impact sub.

Just get in an experienced striker and central defender. That's half the job done for Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz

and a goalkeeper.


----------



## reDREDD

Rush said:


> could easily say its the other way around and that Drogba only plays well when Chelsea does as a team. Oh yeah that mind fucked you :side:












I dont know, the reason I suggested that was the way he busted his ass in the united game and scored when the rest of the squad were running around like morons.


----------



## Kenny

The only reason Chelsea play well is because of Kalouda.


----------



## Kiz

KALOUDA


----------



## reDREDD

Ah yes, the revolutionary new combo of Kalouda.

And then we have sturridge to consider. How the hell are we gonna jam that guy back into the squad?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sell Torres?


----------



## Rush

Sturridge can come to Liverpool. We'll give him a home, then sell him back to you for 350 million (ie 7 goals worth 8*D)


----------



## Renegade™

Sturridge will want to go to a club that will be winning silverware in his lifetime tho so that rules Liverpool out 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> Sturridge can come to Liverpool. We'll give him a home, then sell him back to you for 350 million (ie 7 goals worth 8*D)


7 goals is £2.2m, if you use the Hernandez exchange rate 8*D

Congratulations to Torres, though, scoring within 3 months of his debut. That transition to playing English football for a title challenging side is a hard one to make, sometimes.

Trollface.jpg


----------



## Rush

its hard to imagine but you're going to be even more of a douche when you guys win #19 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

Rush said:


> its hard to imagine but you're going to be even more of a douche when you guys win #19 8*D


You think the pic reps you, BULK, sXe and Kenny gave me about the losses to Chelsea and Pool earlier were bad, you ain't seen nothing yet son 8*D


----------



## Rush

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> 7 goals is £2.2m, if you use the Hernandez exchange rate 8*D


typical mexican, working on the cheap.


----------



## reDREDD

8*D

Just going by the general tone of the thread.

Seriously, fucking hernandez, red nose sure knows how to pick them.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Renegade™ said:


> Sturridge will want to go to a club that will be winning silverware in his lifetime tho so that rules Liverpool out 8*D


Sorry to the Pool fans, but seeing this immediately after seeing the following gif...


----------



## Seb

Regarding the player of the year, i've got to laugh at all the people in here who said BALE WINNING IS A JOKE. ITS JUST MEDIA HYPE then the media go and vote for Scott Parker.

Giggs winning a couple of years back was a bigger joke.


----------



## Silent Alarm

No, it wasn't a bigger joke. Giggs didn't deserve it that year but he was far better in that season than Bale was this season.
And it seems widely accepted that award was more of a lifetime achievment thing rather than an actual POTY award.


----------



## Seb

Bale didn't deserve the award but Giggs winning was an absolute joke, he'd had a okay season at best and as you said everyone knew it was just a sympathy award on the basis that'd he'd never won it when he was in his prime. Bale has at least put in some sensational performances this season, until he was injured. Saying 09 Giggs was a better player than 10/11 Bale is hilarious.

The point I was making was all the tool MU fans blaming the media when the media gave it to Parker. I'd have given it to Vidic.


----------



## united_07

van der sar in a interview with a dutch site, when asked whether neuer could go to united he said



> Would you recommend him(Neuer) as your successor at United?
> "United has already made his choice. There is a successor, but I do not say who."
> 
> http://www.nusport.nl/champions-league/2501468/van-sar-united-heeft-opvolger.html


seems to suggest its not neuer, im guessing its going to be De Gea


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> van der sar in a interview with a dutch site, when asked whether neuer could go to united he said
> 
> 
> 
> seems to suggest its not neuer, im guessing its going to be De Gea



It's clearly Edwin's clone.


----------



## Kiz

MAARTEN?


----------



## united_07

no thanks, stekelenburg is nowhere near the quality of neuer or de gea


----------



## Kiz

neuer is staying in germany.


----------



## united_07

THE EMIRATES CUP IS COMING HOME 8*D
http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/emirates-cup-2011-line-up-is-confirmed


----------



## Jobbed_Out

united_07 said:


> THE EMIRATES CUP IS COMING HOME 8*D
> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/emirates-cup-2011-line-up-is-confirmed


BOCA JUNIORS!


----------



## Razor King

Giggs winning the PFA is the same as Scorsese winning Best Director for the Departed. In a good way.


----------



## Henry Hill

redeadening said:


> I dont get why John Terry gets such a bad rep. Sure he's a horrible human being, but he does a great job defending.


I have no problem handing out praise to horrible human beings i.e. Wayne Rooney but Terry just isn't that good a player. He is slow, cumbersome and in the past had had his obvious flaws disguised by being surrounded by other world class defenders i.e. Carvalho. When you hear than any English or Brazilian player is a world class talent it has to be taken with a grain of salt imo. 

Terry is great in the air and brave but you can't be regarded as a world class player on those qualities alone. Fast strikers have proven time and time again that he can be a piece of piss to go up against.

Also despite the leader of men tagline the guy doesn't seem that great a captain to me. What the fuck was he doing trying to play mind games with his manager at the World Cup? How is that supposed to inspire morale amongst team-mates?


----------



## Rush

Razor King said:


> Giggs winning the PFA is the same as Scorsese winning Best Director for the Departed. In a good way.


difference is The Departed owned hard.


----------



## Razor King

Yes, but it's not considered Scorsese's best work. The same for Giggs. He owns hard--for Man U.


----------



## Seb

Razor King said:


> Yes, but it's not considered Scorsese's best work. The same for Giggs. He owns hard--for Man U.


The Departed was the best film in 2006 though. Giggs was nowhere near the best EPL footballer in 2009.


----------



## Rush

Razor King said:


> Yes, but it's not considered Scorsese's best work. The same for Giggs. He owns hard--for Man U.


its not his best work but that film was brilliant. Giggs in 09, not so much. thats the difference.


----------



## Razor King

I haven't denied that. There are better. There were better. Scorsese won not because Departed owned but it was his Lifetime Achievement. That's why Giggs won; not because he was the best, but for the reason that he is one of the most consistent players to play in the Premier League. He had to win it, and considering he doesn't have many years left in him; they gave it to him. Did he deserve it for that year? Nah. Does he deserve it for all the years? Yes, he does. That's why Scorsese won it (the fact that Departed was a very good movie notwithstanding) and Giggs won it for the same reason.


----------



## Rush

> Did he deserve it for that year? Nah.


That proves the point you muppet. The Departed *did* deserve it for the year it won.


----------



## Razor King

Do you mean that Scorsese didn't deserve it for the other time he didn't win?


----------



## Rush

No, i mean Scorsese deserved it for the time he did win. Giggs while deserving of it on other years, didn't when he won. how hard is that to understand? cmon son.


----------



## Seb

The Departed deserved it as it was the best film of 2006.

Giggs didn't deserve it, he was nowhere near the best player in the league in 2009. He didn't have to win it, it isn't a lifetime achievement award. Though you've practically admitted this.


----------



## eddiefan

The PFA award is a joke anyway. If Gareth f'ing Bale can win it this year, than Giggs winning shouldn't really bother anyone.


----------



## Magsimus

Is the 8th most expensive player in history fit for sunday? Or will he bottle it(pun intended)?

I suspect the latter 8*D


----------



## Henry Hill

Departed best film in 2006? Gonna have to disagree there. Children of Men, The Descent, Little Miss Sunshine and Pan's Labryinth are all better imo. 

But end of year awards should not be used as disguised lifetime achievement awards. Giggs has had an awesome career but if he's never quite been the best player for a single season then he doesn't deserve that award. Harsh but fair.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Magsimus said:


> Is the 8th most expensive player in history fit for sunday? Or will he bottle it(pun intended)?
> 
> I suspect the latter 8*D


Even if he's not fit to play, Maxi will just score a hat-trick instead. :side:


----------



## Destiny

.... and Joe Cole will score a jammy as goal in the 91st minute :side:


----------



## Rush

who needs Carrol when you have super MAXI?


----------



## Kenny

i hope carroll is fit and scores a hat trick.


----------



## Razor King

Evra called Arsenal a wounded Lion. He called Arsenal a "training center" before their last game... A trend? :side:


----------



## Goku

Evra liked metaphors?


----------



## Von Doom

A very reliable 'In The Know' has said that Miroslav Klose's agent has been at Finch Farm (Everton's training ground) twice this week and that a deal is close.


----------



## Goku

I'll support Everton to no end if Klose comes over (and starts every game) but do they really need a striker atm?


----------



## united_07

Hmm i wouldnt get too excited about a striker who would be 33, and has only averaged a goal every 5.5 games in the past two seasons


----------



## Goku

He's my all time favourite player, so I'm a little excited.


----------



## Von Doom

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I'll support Everton to no end if Klose comes over (and starts every game) *but do they really need a striker atm?*


Arguably more than any other position.

Also regarding his strike rate in the past few seasons, I'd bank on most of is appearances being off the bench with the emergence of Thomas Muller. Also when he was injured Ivica Olic came into form and he was Muller's preferred partner.


----------



## Destiny

Klose would be an interesting signing, i think Everton need a leading man like him

- - - - - - - -

Found this. Dont know how much i believe it. Cant say i know too much about this fella'.



> Liverpool have reportedly agreed a pre-contract deal with Rennes winger Sylvain Marveaux, who will move to Anfield this summer
> 
> According to L'Sport, the 25-year-old is set to agree a four-year deal with the Merseysiders with the option of a further 12 months depending on appearances.
> 
> Marveaux, who primarily plays on the left of midfield, had held talks with Liverpool director of football Damien Comolli earlier this year and despite rumoured interest from Chelsea and Manchester United, the Merseysiders were always seen as frontrunners to sign the former France Under-21 international.
> 
> Marveaux had last month revealed he was "close" to reaching an agreement with the Reds about joining them next season and now looks set to move to Anfield for free under the Bosman ruling when the transfer window reopens for business.


----------



## BkB Hulk

There's been a shitload of transfer gossip involving us. I'm really trying to not get excited about it until we actually sign someone of worth during the transfer period.


----------



## Kenny

Marveaux's been talked about for months now.


----------



## Destiny

Thats true, Liverpool's linked with every single player out there.

Its a good sign though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Is Henry going to give Dalglish a lot of money? There might be no European football so that could tighten the budget a bit for ye.


----------



## Seb

Klose has 4 league goals in the last 2 seasons, way past it. Was always far better at international level anyway.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Silent Alarm said:


> Is Henry going to give Dalglish a lot of money? There might be no European football so that could tighten the budget a bit for ye.


Kenny has been talking up spending big, so it would appear he's got the backing of the board to spend what he deems necessary. There's also going to be players leaving, so there will be funds coming in, even if Aquilani will likely be the only one to generate much cash.


----------



## Kenny

Villa up 1-0 against west brom

man what a shit selection of games. relegation battles though.

N'ZOGBIA. great goal. wigan lead everton 1-0


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chelsea/Spurs later. C'mon Bale, I've always rated that fella :side:.


----------



## Kenny

N'Zogbia is quite a player.


----------



## Razor King

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Evra liked metaphors?


Could be.

Another one would be: Evra likes poking Arsenal?


----------



## Von Doom

1-0 Wigan.


----------



## Kenny

terrible defending by BAINES


----------



## Kenny

everton penalty saved!


----------



## Magsimus

Charlie Insomnia is good but his awful attitude continues to hold him back.


----------



## Kenny

baines penalty in. :lmao at the handball. 1-1


----------



## Silent Alarm

Torres & Drogba start for Chelsea. Can't see Spurs, the fuckers, getting anything from this. They'll be feeling sorry for themselves for bottling the chance of fighting for fourth.
Prediction: 3-1 Chelsea.


----------



## Kenny

feel bad for wigan. they played alright today.

massive 3 points for blackburn. :lmao at sunderland. stoke/blackpool 0-0. fucking 10 man west brom win 2-1 against villa, when villa had chances to kill the game off.

also, scunthorpe and sheffield united relegated to league one for anyone who cares. qpr on brink for promotion


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao at the Mackems. Terrible.

QPR promoted as champions.


----------



## Kenny

chelsea/tottenham from 07-08 season is playing atm


----------



## EGame

What a hit!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Goal of the season contender from Sandro.


----------



## steamed hams

superb strike, and great set up by Van der Vaart


----------



## EGame

lol gomez

lol goal


----------



## Silent Alarm

1-1, wasn't a goal. Fucking joke. Fourth official definitely gave that.


----------



## EGame

Lmao what a joke, the official was in no position to make that call, it's bullshit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Could be a title defining decision.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Awful keeping, awful decision. Simple as that.


----------



## Edgehead 26

What a cock :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

Poor Frank Lampard, always screwed by those damn bad referee decisions 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

Why are the commentators making the link between the World Cup goal and this, trying to make it seem like justice? Fuck off.


----------



## EGame

I wish Bale would at least pretend like he deserves the PFA award, he's been awful.


----------



## reDREDD

Its call the chain of screwjobs and is a conspiracy that dates back years. It began in 1966 with the phantom goal against Germany. Then the buck got passed through Lampard's disallowed goal against Germany which enabled them to win. Thus leading up to today when Lampard did not infact score against Spurs but got the goal anyways. 

The moral of the story? Fuck if i know. Its probably something like We can wait another 40 years but FIFA still wont apply goal line technology.


----------



## Edgehead 26

^ That. What justification is there for not introducing goal line technology. And I say that as a Chelsea fan (only have a grays badge as they are the local team)


----------



## EGame

LOOOOOL offside goal by the looks of it. 

The amount of injustice seen this season for football is simply unreal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

A goal that wasn't and an offside goal, yeah, United get all the decisions. Fuck off.

If that goal had been given to United at Old Trafford, there would be a media shitstorm for weeks.
But this? This will be forgotton be Tuesday.


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao at Carlo doing his best troll face on the touchline.


----------



## reDREDD

CHELSEA. What a BASTARDS 8*D

Its like an entire team of trolls


----------



## Edgehead 26

I have a newfound love for linesmen :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

Anyone got a screenshot of trollface Carlo?


----------



## Cre5po

Good game from us thought we played well - Spurs were unlucky but Gomes in goal is suicide

Kalou does have a use, I know he's useless a lot but he does pop up with vital goals. 

Makes the season more interesting but now seems Citeh will get a Champions League place


----------



## wabak

haha, this made me laugh.

http://www.101greatgoals.com/linesman-2-tottenham-1/92472/

where I check out goal highlights etc before MOTD.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wouldn't be surprised if Chelsea won the league now, when they're getting decisions like that, it almost seems like it's their "destiny" /Del Rio.


----------



## reDREDD

Chill Silent Alarm. I havent given united a hard time about getting decisions for years. Now, its all about Barca. Those bastards and the UEFA conspiracy. Its clearly coming from the most evil mastermind of all, the true root of all evil.....










Those assholes.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Silent Alarm said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Chelsea won the league now, when they're getting decisions like that, it almost seems like it's their "destiny" /Del Rio.


Manchester United fan saying this? Really?


----------



## wabak

Edgehead 26 said:


> Manchester United fan saying this? Really?


----------



## Magsimus

Excellent display of trolling, clearly got to the Man United fans too.

Now for the main event tomorrow.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Silent Alarm said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Chelsea won the league now, when they're getting decisions like that, it almost seems like it's their "destiny" /Del Rio.


Relax man. Arsenal won't beat United tomorrow, I am almost positive of that. I'm gonna really hate them tomorrow, because I think once again they are going to lack character and bottle. I would definitely love to eat my words.

Imagine though, Arsenal beat United. The United/Chelsea game at OT, would shoulder a lot of title implications. Would create quite an atmosphere too. Chelsea were 15 points behind United at one point, fucking absurd season. But I still think Arsenal are gonna fuck up tomorrow and ruin it. For the record, yes I am writing them off.

Liverpool/Newcastle is gonna be a fun watch tomorrow too, I think.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yeah, really :side:.


----------



## Edgehead 26

wabak said:


>


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal under pressure = wank-tastic hilarious bottlers
Arsenal under no pressure = quite good (see the start of most seasons)

Arsenal have no pressure on them tomorrow, United have a shit-load.
Wouldn't be surprised if Arsenal squeak a win.


----------



## wabak

Rockhead said:


> Imagine though, Arsenal beat United. The United/Chelsea game at OT, would shoulder a lot of title implications. Would create quite an atmosphere too. Chelsea were 15 points behind United at one point, fucking absurd season. But I still think Arsenal are gonna fuck up tomorrow and ruin it. For the record, yes I am writing them off.


I don't want that to happen, because if a wrong decision was to decide the title (and so far this season the refs etc do not seem competent) it would fuck up what could be a great title win for either team.

edit: basically, I just want the rest of the season to be mistake free from the refs, so whoever wins the title deserves it.

I can dream, right?



Edgehead 26 said:


>


----------



## Edgehead 26

Knowing us, it'll go to the last day, and we'll lose to Everton


----------



## Magsimus

Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal under pressure = wank-tastic hilarious bottlers
> Arsenal under no pressure = quite good (see the start of most seasons)
> 
> Arsenal have no pressure on them tomorrow, United have a shit-load.
> Wouldn't be surprised if Arsenal squeak a win.


Get the excuses in early 

Liverpool better fear our awesome strikeforce of SHOLA, the Great Dane and.... yeah :side:


----------



## reDREDD

Arsenal beating United? Please. Id rather put my money on fucking blackpool before those guys.

If Arsenal were indeed to do well, knowing them in the first half theyd score 3 goals, then in the second Owen, giggs and scholes would score a goal each, and then in the final minute a ball would bounce off Fabregas's ass. During the entirety of this time, Ferguson and Dalglish are making trollface at wenger.

Damn good team, but god, at this point its not even funny anymore.


----------



## Razor King

What a way to win the game! Jesus.

I have a scary feeling that we will beat ManU tomorrow because we do well when we don't have to do well. :side:

I actually hope ManU crush us and we lose/draw most of our games and end up at 4th place. Then I'd be even happier, if we lose the CL play-offs and go to Europa League, or if we do qualify for CL, I hope we get knocked out in the group stage and enter the Europa League instead. I want to see how we bottle up in the worthless league of them all.


----------



## The Monster

Haven’t posted in this thread in a little while as been busy but thought I’d try predicting & previewing Arsenal/Man Utd game tomorrow

In all actuality I could repost my last 2 previews of Arsenal/Man Utd games this season as pretty much same thing every time in terms of how each team go into the game & how play. Arsenal play narrow passing game in there 4-1-4-1/4-2-3-1 shape & like control that midfield area & any width come from fullback/s. In recent seasons SAF has accepted Arsenal gain control of midfield area but likes have 2 or 3 in there to battle Arsenal midfield & SAF likes back 4 to hold line on edge of our box & keep narrow as Arsenal game is passing through teams & getting chances inside box so we play deep back 4 & have our midfield sit on top so comes congested in there so makes hard for Arsenal try narrow passes through us & as I said they never got wide a lot unless through fullbacks & our winger track back both fullbacks.

From there our game is simple, counter attack with great pace on the break, its a formula that’s worked time & time again v Arsenal, Arsenal push so many high up pitch that leaves huge space in behind for a counter attack. The other things which think SAF tries to do v Arsenal is 

1) Pick a side which has alot of energy about itself (more in Midfield area then anywhere else on the pitch) combined with good pace from our front attacking players.

2) SAF also likes to have the team keep its shape from back to front, where you may see in other Man Utd games players drift around a bit. Vs Arsenal we stay more rigid & in the positions the players are assigned, for example Nani likes drift from out to in on the wings in other matches alot but v Arsenal you see him stay on the right wing most if not most then all the game as said above this cos of Arsenal fullbacks, if Nani on RW & drift to left in attack & we lose the ball & Arsenal attack with Clichy bombing forward Nani has a real problem trying to make the yards up from 1 side of the pitch to other to catch him up, so players stay in there positions. 

3) This properly isn’t something SAF does vs Arsenal ever but my heart tells me this time he will, in 2009 in Champions League in SF faced Arsenal we played 4-3-3 in both legs & worked perfectly as beat them to go through then we faced Barca in the final, we lost fair & square to the better side that night but its game were lost control midfield, had no zip to our play or threat (apart from first 10 mins) & SAF got tactics wrong. I have said since the "closest" way of seeing how Barca play in PL is through Arsenal (Please don’t get confused here I’m not saying both are exactly the same there not but what am saying is both side have alot of similarities which are key)

Vs Arsenal as said above play midfield of 2 or 3 but play deep who protect back 4/CBs & keep it narrow so they cant pass through us so Arsenal keep passing ball on edge of our box without ever passing through it & make Arsenal if want any space to use width out wide from there fullbacks but with Rio & Vida in there if ball ever crossed in you know either of them will clear the ball away as Arsenal don’t really have threat from height in such positions. 

Now take out word Arsenal in that bit & replace it with Barca, small side who like pass alot through middle & fullbacks created width mainly its Alves & they to don’t have alot height from crosses, so why in 09 did we play open midfield & leave Carrick in there as sole CM (As Ando & Giggs keep bombing on left midfield to exposed) Then top that by having huge gap in between Carrick & our back 4? 

Another thing is possession, how much you have isn’t important its what you do with how much you have that counts, vs Arsenal we accept we wont have most of ball all game but doesnt mean were going to drops our heads, we use the possession we have with clever passing so keep hold of it & patiently await opening either through good attacking play or on the counter attack. 

Its same vs Barca you know not going have ball alot & they will but be clever when do have it in 2009 we rushed everything in attack & any of our attacks broke down very quickly (though Barca high pressing game does come into play here hence the rushing of our attacks that night, which what sets them apart from Arsenal is how much better they are without ball then they are)

The other thing as said is Arsenal like push men forward alot & that big leaves gaps in behind, Barca play a high pressing game which means have to play high line which mean who space in behind something Arsenal don’t do is play high line but they still push players forward there still space to be exploited that’s the same for both sides. 

Difference is that pressing game Barca don’t normally worry to much about that as have great belief that they will nick the ball back before can find that space in behind while with Arsenal they lack knowledge what do without ball & defense are in shambles when comes to defending without ball getting Barca pressing game be challenge on in itself & something discussed at later point in Champions League thread.

My point still stands though about similarities between both sides, so why not use such an advantage to gain an upper hand, how many times with Barca play a Man Utd styled team in La Liga? Not going happen but can we face side that have similar qualities to Barca in our League you bet. in 09 we didn’t take advantage of this & not often life & football gives you do over’s, 2 years later a 2nd chance has come around, who knows if be a 3rd or 4th, a 2nd chance is lucky enough but got take it when it comes around. 

Not trying to be arrogate here in my Barca/MUFC 2011 UCL final predictions as 2nd legs in the SF are still to come & anything can happen so not clear thing that be final & I’m never 1 to get to ahead of myself but trying to maybe what SAF is thinking (silly I know) Or at least should have half a mind on.

With all that ramblings on above try predict our team v Arsenal tomorrow, think go 4-2-3-1 but that can switch to a 4-3-3 if needs must.

VDS
Fabio Vida Rio Evra
Carrick Ando
Nani Rooney Park
Chicha

Subs: Kuz Smalling Rafael Fletch Berba Toni Gibson

I'm looking forward to this game, when comes to this time of the season I always try to enjoy it as much as I can, even through all nerves & nail biting & big matches in such periods always gets my adrenaline pumping. Draw not worst result but win be more useful & with a 19th League title in sights as I said before in this thread at this time of season performances are 2nd important just winning & get points on board that matters the most.


----------



## Silent Alarm

We must play Arsenals second most feared nemisis, just behind Drogba, The Asian Sensation.....Park.
For some reason, he nearly always troubles Arsenal. I think he has scored around 4-5 goals against them.


----------



## Foreshadowed

If United walk out of the Emirates with a point tomorrow, all they need to do is defeat Chelsea at Old Trafford and we've won the Premier League. 3 points would be better but if we garner a point, I'll be happy. I'm predicting the match to end in a draw but you never know. I'm confident we'll get something out of it as Arsenal are on a downhill spiral at the moment, United have more confidence and on top of that, we seem to do well at the Emirates.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I'm getting more and more worried when I think about the fixtures left. Arsenal, Chelsea and 2 sides fighting against relegation, Blackburn & Blackpool.

Better not bottle this .


----------



## Destiny

Chelsea were JAMMY AS with those goals.

Wonder goal by Sandro.


----------



## united_07

:cuss: fuck off everton, if you would have won today i would have won a grand on my accumulator, as 12 other 3 o'clock kickoffs went my way, and then spurs get robbed by two goals what shouldnt have counted AARRGGGGHHHH!!!!

hopefully the football cant get any worse this weekend :argh:


----------



## BkB Hulk

Arsenal winning tonight would be tremendous, although I seriously doubt it'll happen. Chelsea were definitely lucky to win, although they also had a sure penalty turned down when Kaboul went straight through Malouda. Still, it obviously doesn't balance out the fact that neither of Chelsea's goals should have been allowed.

This one's for you, redead - http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Kate-Middleton-is-Married-John-Terry-likes-this/205544876153026


----------



## Kiz

very unlucky for spurs, but epic for us. 4 points up with a game in hand, with a run where we should easily get in. 

west ham, everton, tottenham, stoke, bolton. i would expect wins in 3 of those games tbh,


----------



## Kenny

good for us too. we can snatch 5th.


----------



## Nige™

Silent Alarm said:


> I'm getting more and more worried when I think about the fixtures left. Arsenal, Chelsea and 2 sides fighting against relegation, Blackburn & Blackpool.
> 
> Better not bottle this .


You won't have to worry about coming to Ewood or playing Blackpool at home. Between us we have about one win in 25 or something daft.

If Wolves lose today and we get a point at West Ham next week, I think we're all but safe and I won't mind too much if you beat us at Ewood which I'm sure will clinch you the title. A thrashing might even get Steve Kean sacked, so fingers crossed the Indian muppets are watching that back home. I'll be in Melbourne for that one so I don't have to watch it, although I will probably end up doing so.

Saw Dalglish too at Ewood yesterday getting ushered in to the ground. He was even smiling, laughing in fact. One fan told him to stay away from Phil Jones and he just smirked. Legend!

Arsenal to beat Man U today btw. I can see it coming. All these shit draws at home against us, Liverpool & Sunderland. It's just going to happen.


----------



## just1988

It's going to be a tough day today avoiding the Arsenal game, I've no faith in us what-so-ever right now and I'm gunna try my best to avoid all news of the game until it's finished...saying that I'll probably end up giving in and watching it all but that wont be healthy!


----------



## Kenny

Johnson back in place of Robinson. Other then that, same team against Birmingham. Carroll also on Bench.


----------



## CGS

Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Flanagan, Carragher, Skrtel, Lucas, Spearing, Maxi, Meireles, Kuyt, Suarez. Subs: Gulacsi, Kyrgiakos, Robinson, Shelvey, Cole, Ngog, Carroll.

Newcastle (4-4-2): Tim Krul; Danny Simpson, Mike Williamson, Fabricio Coloccini, Jose Enrique; Joey Barton, Cheik Tiote, Kevin Nolan (c), Jonas Gutierrez; Shola Ameobi, Peter Lovenkrands


----------



## CGS

SUPER MAXI!!


----------



## Magsimus

You mean Super Simpson?

"Taylor shagged your lass" and "You're just a shit Ameobi" chants :lmao


----------



## Kenny

great cross from flanagan that led to the goal.

would be great if jonas stopped diving.


----------



## Magsimus

Suarez and Maxi have both dived first half tbf, Jonas vs Flannagan is the only match up we've won in a terrible first half. Can see him getting sent off (or subbed) later.

Our set pieces have been horrific.


----------



## Rush

Jonas goes down easier than a $2 hooker


----------



## Kenny

KUYT

lovely by suarez to keep it in. 

fuck almost again by kuyt


----------



## Magsimus

We're garbage, just seeing out the end of the season. 

Awful defending by Williamson.


----------



## Kenny

SUAREZ 

fabregas out for arsenal


----------



## Magsimus

Edge coming on. 

He's definitely going to score.


----------



## CGS

3-0 up and On Comes the £35m man. Would love to see him score


----------



## BkB Hulk

:lmao @ the Newcastle fans' reaction to Carroll. I'd be mad too if I had Lovenkrands up front though.


----------



## Rush

BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao @ the Newcastle fans' reaction to Carroll. I'd be mad too if I had Lovenkrands up front though.


pretty much.

We haven't played great but Newcastle has been atrocious.


----------



## The Monster

Arsenal Team 

Big news is Cesc out got injured in training apparently

Szczesny 
Sagna Koscielny Djourou Clichy 
Song Wilshere 
Walcott Ramsey Nasri
RvP

4-2-3-1 from Arsenal I believe

Subs: Lehmann Squillaci Arshavin Eboue Gibbs Chamakh Bendtner

Man Utd Team

VDS
Fabio Vida Rio Evra
Nani Carrick Ando Park
Rooney
Chicha

4-4-1-1 but can switch to a 4-3-3, got team spot on from last nights preview.

Subs: Owen, Berbatov, Smalling, Rafael, O'Shea, Toni & Kuszczak.


----------



## Magsimus

BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao @ the Newcastle fans' reaction to Carroll. I'd be mad too if I had Lovenkrands up front though.


Lovenkrands was playing? And yeah no different to Pool/Torres.

Shefki


----------



## Silent Alarm

No Fabregas, that's a plus.


----------



## Renegade™

Koscielny playing is always a plus.


----------



## united_07

ive taken united to be winning at half time 1-0 and win at full time 3-1 at 66/1, not particularly confident on it


----------



## BkB Hulk

Magsimus said:


> Lovenkrands was playing? And yeah no different to Pool/Torres.
> 
> Shefki


Perhaps standing on the pitch is more apt.

Nah, Torres was always a ladyboy. :side:


----------



## Kenny

united_07 said:


> ive taken united to be winning at half time 1-0 and win at full time 3-1 at 66/1, not particularly confident on it


how much did you put on it? i'd say thats possible.


----------



## Kiz

smash arsenal plz, i want us to get third.


----------



## CGS

Arsenal win plz. Just to make the title race more interesting.


----------



## The Monster

united_07 said:


> ive taken united to be winning at half time 1-0 and *win at full time 3-1* at 66/1, not particularly confident on it


Not got money placed on that result but i actaully do see that final result happening imo goal scorers Chicha, Rooney & Park for us & for Arsenal go with Ramsey.

Should be exciting game always is imo when we go to North London to face the Gunners, all want is a good result the performance is so unimportant at this time of the season so take a draw or win (of course) At end of game as gets us little closer to a PL title which is what matters at end of the season/day.


----------



## Heel

Arsenal to win, Chelsea to beat United at Old Trafford with a Torres goal before going on to win the league.


----------



## Kiz

decisions dont go your way right united?

you're not a keeper vidic.


----------



## Rush

Nemanja 'Magic Hands' Vidic strikes again. blatent mistake by the refs.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fucking shit decision. At least yesterday's linesman incompetence was on the line and hard to tell. Vidic handball clear as daylight.


----------



## wabak

He would be a damn good keeper tho.

We got extremely fortunate there, was def a pen.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Chelsea had "slices of luck" yesterday but United benefit from one dodgy call and it's "injustice".
Anyway, the ref will make it up to Arsenal in the second half, always happens once they get a look at the incident at half-time. Rooney red card or a penalty I'd say.


----------



## Vader

Rockhead said:


> Fucking shit decision. At least yesterday's linesman incompetence was on the line and hard to tell. Vidic handball clear as daylight.


It was clear on TV, with how many replays? I'd bet you a million whatever that you'd not have a clue it happened if it wasn't mentioned. It was an obvious penalty/probable sending off, but at the speed it happened at it wasn't close to being 'clear as daylight'.

Still, this weekend it is London 2 - Manchester 1 in terms of incorrect decisions.


----------



## Kenny

No. Because you all claim that you "never get decisions", when you clearly do. Clear as fucking day handball, def penalty. red card.


----------



## CyberWaste

> Should be exciting game always is imo when we go to North London to face the Gunners, all want is a good result the performance is so unimportant at this time of the season so take a draw or win (of course) At end of game as gets us little closer to a PL title which is what matters at end of the season/day.


Hello captain obvious...



That new signing for united is playing well, doing a Roy Keane on it, intercepting arsenal a lot, Chris foye is his name I think...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

King Kenny said:


> No. Because you all claim that you "never get decisions", when you clearly do. Clear as fucking day handball, def penalty. red card.


I know right? Check Champions League thread and this one in the past to see United bitchfests at Chelsea/Barca getting decisions and United never getting any.


----------



## The Monster

Thought header at first from Vida but was hand ball got away with it clear pen very lucky there, Vidic also fouled Wilshere on edge of the box not having good day is Vidic.

Not got the grips with this game, not using ball that well when we do have it & playing slow passing game something which don’t agree with, feels like playing for draw today which is always a dangerous game to play, hope we kick it up a notch in 2nd half, still only 0-0 which only positive.


----------



## Vader

There's not a single mention of United not getting any. Every single team in every single game will be the victim of a crap decision, some more important than others. United/Chelsea is a game that has seen numerous terrible decisions, majority in the favour of Chelsea. There shouldn't be any mention of United not getting decisions, because they do - the talk should be about how one decision today will be talked about for days and the two from yesterday will be forgotten about tomorrow/already have been.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I'd take a draw now, Foy will give a big decision to Arsenal. (Probably a few 50-50's too since he helped Carrick out in breaking up Arsenal attacks in the first half :side


----------



## BkB Hulk

I don't really think the Vidic handball was "clear as day" - at least not on TV. However, the assistant referee should have been in position to see it. Still, the decision wasn't given. Simple as that.


----------



## CyberWaste

BOOM RAMBO!!! SUCK IT MANC CNUTS


----------



## Kenny

ARSENAL


----------



## Rush

RAMSEY, get in son.

amusing to see all the Manc fans try and justify that decision. Foy is a muppet as well, how hard is it to get the fuck out of the way? (x3)


----------



## EGame

Cesc pls go, Ramsay is takin over.


----------



## reDREDD

Hah. Arsenal scored. Just watch as they maintain this lead till the last minute when Rooney and Mexican Boy get a Hattrick each.


----------



## Rush

95th minute, Hernandez dives and Foy is calling for a pen before his ass hits the deck. bank on it.

edit: check that, Nani to dive.


----------



## reDREDD

BUT. BUT. UNITED NEVAR GET THE REF DECISIONS!

Edit: Taking off Rey Mysterio and bring on Berba? WTF?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck it. The penalty decisions got evened out with Owen.

Whoever wins next week, wins the league. Simple as that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Holy shit, I think I should write off Arsenal more often. I think I might be able to guide them to a title.

But yes, good performance by Arsenal. Ramsey!

Next week is all kinds of interesting now. Same goal difference, huge title implications. Chelsea better not fuck shit up. Don't think next week is the title decider though, as we've still got away to Everton (?) I think.


----------



## EGame

fuuu shit just got real!

Next week is going to be explosive


----------



## Rush

RAMSEY


----------



## BkB Hulk

Shit just got real.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

BkB Hulk said:


> Shit just got real.


Do one of your Manchester United picture stories plz?


----------



## CGS

Thank you Arsenal. You finally done something right


----------



## KingKicks

Was expecting a draw, and if I had to of chosen I would of expected a loss rather then a win today. As someone already said, Arsenal always tend to do better when they aren't under any pressure.

Should of been a penalty for the Vidic handball but then again it should of been one for Owen as well. Oh well, that's how things go.

Next weekend is certainly going to be interesting.


----------



## Magsimus

If it goes down to goal difference then Chelsea will be win, they'll win their next home game 10-0 fpalm

Bravo Arsenal.


----------



## DB

That's it Arsenal, wait until you're out of the title race to start winning big games. 

The referee was a joke, both teams clearly should've had penalties.


----------



## reDREDD

So let me get this straight, Arsenal only play well and win the games that actually dont matter?

Seriously?

Whatevs, all i know is, its on for next week.

Still, atleast to console united, they have that stunning display from Berba 8*D


----------



## EGame

lol Chelsea are so lucky, it's amazing they are still in the title race after how terrible they were is mind blowing. Even if they play at Old Trafford next week, they have absolutely no excuse to fuck up.


----------



## The Monster

Bad performance again away from home, didn’t deserve anything from game, Arsenal deserved the win. Story of our season away from home, play slow passing game, lack any threat, no urgency then try wake up in final 15-20mins but didn’t think we would score. 

Next weeks game at OT v Chelsea will now be PL title decider, only thing which helps is still in lead & its at OT where been impressive this season. Hopefully this is wake up call for everyone in the squad to see the Prem league title race isn’t over just yet, huge game v Chelsea awaits us next weekend & we have a game v Schalke in between on Wednesday night in UCL SF 2nd leg.

Man Utd remaining games are (In order) –

Home - Chelsea
Away - Blackburn
Home - Blackpool

Chelsea Remaining games are (In order) – 

Away - Man Utd
Home - Newcastle
Away - Everton

Arsenal Remaining games are (In order) –

Away - Stoke
Home - Aston Villa
Away - Fulham


----------



## wabak

Rockhead said:


> Fucking shit decision. At least yesterday's linesman incompetence was on the line and hard to tell. Vidic handball clear as daylight.


This for the penalty Arsenal should have had.



Rockhead said:


> Holy shit, I think I should write off Arsenal more often. I think I might be able to guide them to a title.
> 
> But yes, good performance by Arsenal. Ramsey!
> 
> Next week is all kinds of interesting now. Same goal difference, huge title implications. Chelsea better not fuck shit up. Don't think next week is the title decider though, as we've still got away to Everton (?) I think.


... yet nothing for the one Man United should have had, I take it you didn't see it?

8*D8*D8*D


----------



## eddiefan

Not happy we lost, but we still have the title's fate in our hands. Win against Chelsea will smooth things again. Hope Berba starts midweek against Schalke. Rooney and Chicharito need to be rested for the weekend.


----------



## Gunner14

Arsenal we're always goingto win. Once all the pressure is off we're awesome. 

Points dropped against nothing sides are unforgivable though. All those games we should have won for different reasons. 

West Brom - 5 (Lackluster in both games. Shouldnot be losing 3-2 to West Brom at home and should not go 2-0 down away.)
Liverpool - 4 (Anfield over a half against 10 men. Emirates stupidity)
Sunderland - 4 (Arshavin goal ruled out for offside)
Newcastle - 5 (Emirates didn't show up lost 1-0. St James's 4-0 up)

Every club will have their own individual if's and buts but we've been a joke at times. Thats 18 points just against 4 sides we should have beaten comfortably.


----------



## Silent Alarm

If we win next week, you will see gloating on an epic scale.

If we lose? I'll...erm...probably disappear for a month or two :side:.


----------



## Rush

fuck off including us in that list son. You're lucky to get the 2 points against us at all. We bottled the first game, fucking reina.


----------



## reDREDD

Torres better stay on the bench next week if he knows whats good for him :side:

Just let Drogba run wild, backed by Malouda and Kalou and we'll watch the magic happen. Lampard and Terry are back in top form, and we have that maniac sideshow bob running around while the refs cant see him.

Gonna be a damn good game.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

camera didn't catch the ferdinand/van persie incident.. would have loved to see them going at each other.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rockhead said:


> Do one of your Manchester United picture stories plz?


I'll see if I can remember how to do these things.

Fabregas came out during the week and questioned Arsene. Guess who got injured at training.










That meant Aaron Ramsey had to start. Over in Manchester, SAF quickly heard of the news. His reaction was this.










Word spread back to London. Wenger finally realised he couldn't win the prem. His reaction was this.










Arsenal knew they could finally win a game, and it was Walcott who came out with a perfect cross to RVP, only for Vidic to handball it away. RVP thought for sure he had a penalty, but alas, Chris Foy was nowhere to be seen. Instead, he was in the United technical area, doing something to SAF.










The Arsenal fans were livid, knowing that they need to take advantage whenever they get a chance because their defence is shit and could fuck up at any time. But then this happened.









(Sidenote: When searching for an appropriate image, I came across a pic of Ramsey's broken leg. Whoever thought putting that on the first page of Aaron Ramsey smiling on google images can go fuck themselves.)

Arsenal were 1-0 up, with Cesc's, ehm, random training injury proving to be a blessing. United, however, were closing in on a leveler. Oh wait, they don't have this guy.










Or apparently this guy.










SAF was forced to relinquish the title, at least for now. Fortunately he had Arsene Wenger by his side, a master of not winning trophies, allowing for this moment to happen.










Andy Carroll was wearing a Liverpool jersey (u mad Mags?).










And DAVID LUIZ is ready to tear Man U apart next week.










But it's okay, SAF - you still have Arsene.


----------



## reDREDD

"SAF was forced to relinquish the title, at least for now. Fortunately he had Arsene Wenger by his side, a master of not winning trophies, allowing for this moment to happen."










Best, story, ever :lmao

Also, speaking of Carroll. How as the the reaction to him at the newcastle ground?


----------



## Kiz

ferdinand still trying cheap shot players?

typical.


----------



## KingKicks

Just realised that all four Champions League semi-finalists lost their league games this weekend.


----------



## Magsimus

West Ham United drafted to the Championship.. time to shake things up again!


----------



## united_07

Title decider next sunday then, fergie needs to rest rooney and hernandez in wednesdays game, Valencia was very disappointing today slow to take on his man as usual, nani should start on the right with giggs and carrick in the middle.


----------



## Vader




----------



## Foreshadowed

Wow, I thought United would go into this game showing fight and spirit and they showed neither. What is it with United constantly passing back into their area and playing slow football? Then as soon as they move forward, they blast the ball up the pitch and either lose the ball easily or get caught offside. Terrible, uncreative display by a poor United team. Sir Alex picked a strong team and they didn't show anything today.

Both teams should have had penalties but of course, the referee sees nothing. Other than that, Arsenal deserved the 3 points. United just didn't turn up today and it makes me question if they thrive off making things more difficult for themselves? The time where players are returning and we seem to be showing good form, we go and do this. United now need to gain the vital 3 points next weekend against Chelsea. If they do that, then they should secure the Premier League title. Lose and it will be very tight to the very end of the season.

Hopefully United don't get screwed like they did last season when we faced Chelsea at home. Play the way we have the last couple of times we've faced Chelsea and we should gain the 3 points. I believe we will defeat Chelsea but it will be a very tough game. Sir Alex needs to rest Rooney and Hernandez ready for next weekend as that's the most important game.

By the way, how poor was Valencia today? He showed no pace, no threat and his crosses were poor. Nani was fantastic on the right wing today and Sir Alex went and switched him over to the left. Poor decision in my opinion but there you go.


----------



## reDREDD

Thats a great photo of rooney there


----------



## Kiz

wayne, how would you rate your performance?


----------



## Rush

what? fucking what? fuck off.


----------



## reDREDD

we're united and we do what we want


----------



## Vader




----------



## united_07

Only 5 away wins is absolutely shocking, we really need a creative central midfielder in the summer, someone like sneijder or modric if united have the money for them. Also id still rather united get rid of berbatov in the summer, rooney and hernandez are first choice now, and berbatov is not an impact player, bring wellbeck back and perhaps look at getting another striker


----------



## reDREDD

The berba experiment is done. Sure he's top scorer but i just never felt he was worth it. Unload him and get a nice profit. Maybe to an italian team. They like his type.


----------



## Kiz

he's only top scorer cos of 5 junk goals against birmingham.


----------



## haribo

^ Blackburn. Hope we put 7 past them again while you choke against Stoke 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

It was Blackburn....

Not sure if I'm confident about next week. We're class at home but there is huge pressure on us. Rest a few against Schalke definitely. Oh, I dunno, this week is gonna crawl by.....


----------



## Kiz

sorry, 3 past birmingham.

i guess us choking would help after the inevitable choke against chelsea, right?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Time to whip out the '08 Champions League final dvd, I need cheering up and booze ain't gonna cut it today.

''Oh, he's missed it!"


----------



## Razor King

The Monster said:


> Man Utd remaining games are (In order) –
> 
> Home - Chelsea
> Away - Blackburn
> Home - Blackpool
> 
> Chelsea Remaining games are (In order) –
> 
> Away - Man Utd
> Home - Newcastle
> Away - Everton
> 
> Arsenal Remaining games are (In order) –
> 
> Away - Stoke
> Home - Aston Villa
> Away - Fulham


Chelsea to beat ManU next weekend. After that, ManU and Chelsea lose their remaining games.

Arsenal to win all the remaining games = Champions! 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

Silent Alarm said:


> Time to whip out the '08 Champions League final dvd, I need cheering up and booze ain't gonna cut it today.
> 
> ''Oh, he's missed it!"


He wont be missing this sunday, i know that much.

Just try and survive the force that is, KALOUDA and DRUIZ


----------



## Kiz

KALOUDA


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rush said:


> fuck off including us in that list son. You're lucky to get the 2 points against us at all. We bottled the first game, fucking reina.


yeah the first game at anfield, didn't think that arsenal deserved 3.

but that bullshit stunt Eboue pulled in the 97th minute, that was just stupid. Clearly dropped 2 points Arsenal had in their hands.


----------



## CC91

Put £5 on Arsenal to win the league this morning at 150/1 

Dont bash me its only a fiver lol

the miracles we seek
1. Chelsea lose against Everton away on the last day of the season
2. United lose to Chelsea & Blackburn
3. We win all our games


----------



## CGS

CC91 said:


> Put £5 on Arsenal to win the league this morning at 150/1
> 
> Dont bash me its only a fiver lol
> 
> the miracles we seek
> 1. Chelsea lose against Everton away on the last day of the season
> 2. United lose to Chelsea & Blackburn
> 3. We win all our games


Now all of those apart from number 3 are possible :side:


----------



## Gunner14

Chain Gang solider said:


> Now all of those apart from number 3 are possible :side:


this.



CC91 said:


> Put £5 on Arsenal to win the league this morning at 150/1
> 
> Dont bash me its only a fiver lol
> 
> the miracles we seek
> 1. Chelsea lose against Everton away on the last day of the season
> 2. United lose to Chelsea & Blackburn
> 3. We win all our games


Can't see us winning 3 in a row. If a miracle happens and somehow on the last day we can win it we'll clearly bottle it and lose.



Mikey Damage said:


> yeah the first game at anfield, didn't think that arsenal deserved 3.
> 
> but that bullshit stunt Eboue pulled in the 97th minute, that was just stupid. Clearly dropped 2 points Arsenal had in their hands.


1st game at Anfield we played against 10 men and should have done alot better to get the 3. Liverpool offered nothing.

At Emirates we we're comfortable and then Eboue 



Rush said:


> fuck off including us in that list son. You're lucky to get the 2 points against us at all. We bottled the first game, fucking reina.


Why? I included 4 sides we dropped alot of points against i expect a minimum of 4 points per season off.


----------



## CC91

If today actually meant something Arsenal would have probably lost anyway. Hopefully Wenger sees this and still buys in the summer


----------



## united_07

I reckon fergie will go with this on wednesday, he'll want to rest the fron two, but without the pace of hernandez up front i can see it being a 0-0 or 1-1

----------------VDS----------------
rafael----smalling---vidic-----o'shea
valencia----scholes-----fletcher----nani
---------berbatov-----owen----------


then next sunday against chelsea, anything but a loss will do
---------------VDS---------------
fabio-----rio---------vidic------evra
nani-----carrick-----giggs------park
----------------Rooney------------
---------Hernandez----------------


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

CC91 said:


> Put £5 on Arsenal to win the league this morning at 150/1
> 
> Dont bash me its only a fiver lol
> 
> the miracles we seek
> 1. Chelsea lose against Everton away on the last day of the season
> 2. United lose to Chelsea & Blackburn
> 3. We win all our games


Loving the optimism, it ain't happening though.


----------



## Rush

Gunner14 said:


> Why? I included 4 sides we dropped alot of points against i expect a minimum of 4 points per season off.


Pretty sure last year was the only season in the past 5 where you got more than 3 points against us. i could go back further but i couldn't be arsed. Arsenal/Liverpool games usually end up in a draw.


----------



## [email protected]

united_07 said:


> I reckon fergie will go with this on wednesday, he'll want to rest the fron two, but without the pace of hernandez up front i can see it being a 0-0 or 1-1
> 
> ----------------VDS----------------
> rafael----smalling---vidic-----o'shea
> valencia----scholes-----fletcher----nani
> ---------berbatov-----owen----------
> 
> 
> then next sunday against chelsea, anything but a loss will do
> ---------------VDS---------------
> fabio-----rio---------vidic------evra
> nani-----carrick-----giggs------park
> *----------------Rooney------------*
> ---------Hernandez----------------












Suspension?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

[email protected] said:


> Suspension?


Every 5 yellow cards is a suspension in the EPL.


----------



## united_07

Rooney isnt banned, SSN had that wrong and they quickly removed it, the cards have been wiped out already


----------



## Renegade™

Boy oh boy that was a depressing performance last night. Fergie got his tactics wrong. We looked so un-inspired. I'm slightly worried now. We should've had this league wrapped up against Newcastle. Deary me.

I wonder if we'll be able to contain KALOUDA next week? 8*D


----------



## Kenny

KALOUDA will get the job done.


----------



## Bullseye

Kalouda, what a players :side:


----------



## Inhal

KALOUDA OMFG!!!! LMAO!!! Chelsea will lose if they start fernando "1 goal 50 million punds" Torres


----------



## Kenny

If Fernando scores the winner, that'd be a ripple effect. We can claim he's a plant. :side:


----------



## haribo

CC91 said:


> Put £5 on Arsenal to win the league this morning at 150/1
> 
> Dont bash me its only a fiver lol
> 
> the miracles we seek
> 1. Chelsea lose against Everton away on the last day of the season
> 2. United lose to Chelsea & Blackburn
> 3. We win all our games


Still wouldn't win you the title unless you win your each of your games by at least 2 goals 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

Rush said:


> Pretty sure last year was the only season in the past 5 where you got more than 3 points against us. i could go back further but i couldn't be arsed. Arsenal/Liverpool games usually end up in a draw.


Doesn't mean im not disappointed everytime. 

*09/10 *- 6 points beat you 3 times that year. 
*08/09 *- 2 points extremely disappointed (Arshavin wins us the game and we throw it away n jury time at Anfield. At emirates crap defending from a aimless hoofball. Adebayor wrongly sent off. Should have won both)
*07/08* - 2 points. (Emirtates both sides rested a few we had a shit 1sthalf you had a shit 2nd half draw was fair (doesn't mean i accept drawing to sides like Liverpool though. Anfield 1-1 we should have won the game. Apart from 1 free kick Liverpool offered nothing and didnt deserve a point extremely frustrating game.)
*06/07* - 3 points, 3 wins in all comps. 3-0 win at emirtates beat you in two cups. Getting beat 4-1 at Anfield not acceptable.
*05/06* - 3 points. Lost at Anfield 1-0 not good enough. Beat you 2-1 at Emirates.

18 points in 12 games against you isn't good enough. Losing 2 in 12 isn't bad but it isn't good. Only Winning 4 out of 12 not good enough. Every season should be like 09/10.


----------



## Nige™

Gunner14 said:


> Doesn't mean im not disappointed everytime.
> 
> *09/10 *- 6 points beat you 3 times that year.
> *08/09 *- 2 points extremely disappointed (Arshavin wins us the game and we throw it away n jury time at Anfield. At emirates crap defending from a aimless hoofball. Adebayor wrongly sent off. Should have won both)
> *07/08* - 2 points. (Emirtates both sides rested a few we had a shit 1sthalf you had a shit 2nd half draw was fair (doesn't mean i accept drawing to sides like Liverpool though. Anfield 1-1 we should have won the game. Apart from 1 free kick Liverpool offered nothing and didnt deserve a point extremely frustrating game.)
> *06/07* - 3 points, 3 wins in all comps. 3-0 win at emirtates beat you in two cups. Getting beat 4-1 at Anfield not acceptable.
> *05/06* - 3 points. Lost at Anfield 1-0 not good enough. Beat you 2-1 at Emirates.
> 
> *18 points in 12 games against you isn't good enough.* Losing 2 in 12 isn't bad but it isn't good. Only Winning 4 out of 12 not good enough. Every season should be like 09/10.


How arrogant is that? This is Liverpool we're talking about. Granted they're not a title contender, something Arsenal struggle to be too btw, but no one gets an easy ride at Anfield and you just expect Arsenal to go there and beat them every year. Wow, what an attitude!

No one can expect to go to Liverpool and win without a strong performance. Look at Man U's record there in recent years, and Chelsea's too. I'd worry about beating West Brom, Sunderland & Blackburn at home before thinking about winning at Anfield.


----------



## Razor King

If Torres scores the winner... A goal worth 50 million!


----------



## BkB Hulk

Gunner14 said:


> Doesn't mean im not disappointed everytime.
> 
> *09/10 *- 6 points beat you 3 times that year.
> *08/09 *- 2 points extremely disappointed (Arshavin wins us the game and we throw it away n jury time at Anfield. At emirates crap defending from a aimless hoofball. Adebayor wrongly sent off. Should have won both)
> *07/08* - 2 points. (Emirtates both sides rested a few we had a shit 1sthalf you had a shit 2nd half draw was fair (doesn't mean i accept drawing to sides like Liverpool though. Anfield 1-1 we should have won the game. Apart from 1 free kick Liverpool offered nothing and didnt deserve a point extremely frustrating game.)
> *06/07* - 3 points, 3 wins in all comps. 3-0 win at emirtates beat you in two cups. Getting beat 4-1 at Anfield not acceptable.
> *05/06* - 3 points. Lost at Anfield 1-0 not good enough. Beat you 2-1 at Emirates.
> 
> 18 points in 12 games against you isn't good enough. Losing 2 in 12 isn't bad but it isn't good. Only Winning 4 out of 12 not good enough. Every season should be like 09/10.


----------



## Rush

pretty much what Nige and bkb said. 










8*D


----------



## Kenny

:lmao :lmao :lmao at Gunner14. We hammered you in 08/09. It was pretty much Liverpool vs Arshavin.


----------



## CGS

Gunner14 said:


> Doesn't mean im not disappointed everytime.
> 
> *09/10 *- 6 points beat you 3 times that year.
> *08/09 *- 2 points extremely disappointed (Arshavin wins us the game and we throw it away n jury time at Anfield. At emirates crap defending from a aimless hoofball. Adebayor wrongly sent off. Should have won both)
> *07/08* - 2 points. (Emirtates both sides rested a few we had a shit 1sthalf you had a shit 2nd half draw was fair (doesn't mean i accept drawing to sides like Liverpool though. Anfield 1-1 we should have won the game. Apart from 1 free kick Liverpool offered nothing and didnt deserve a point extremely frustrating game.)
> *06/07* - 3 points, 3 wins in all comps. 3-0 win at emirtates beat you in two cups. Getting beat 4-1 at Anfield not acceptable.
> *05/06* - 3 points. Lost at Anfield 1-0 not good enough. Beat you 2-1 at Emirates.
> 
> 18 points in 12 games against you isn't good enough. Losing 2 in 12 isn't bad but it isn't good. Only Winning 4 out of 12 not good enough. Every season should be like 09/10.


:lmao. Granted Liverpool are not the quality side we used to be this is pretty stupid. Your talking about us like we are relegation battlers. If teams like Man U & Chelsea who have a stronger backbone than Arsenal go to Anfield and lose then why should Arsenal walk through them?


----------



## reDREDD

Liverpool are pretty great tbh. Can see them as contenders again next season if this keeps up.

Who had the best comeback this season? Us or them?


----------



## Vader

Hard to say, Dalglish has been fantastic for the Scousers though - as shit to admit (rhyme) as that is. I'd probably go for Chelsea however, due to them being in with a chance to actually achieve one of their goals at the start of the season, despite their mid-season collapse. (Presuming Liverpool's was to challenge for the title)


----------



## united_07

as expected we are currently in 'this is our year' phase


----------



## Jon Staley

Sian Massey. :lmao


----------



## united_07

The cardiff player who collided with sian massey looks like he did it on purpose, bit of a cuntish move if it was, didnt even apologize either


----------



## CGS

:lmao what a dick. Clearly done it on purpose




redeadening said:


> Liverpool are pretty great tbh. Can see them as contenders again next season if this keeps up.
> 
> Who had the best comeback this season? Us or them?


We have made a great comeback but you guys have done much better considering a few months ago you were fifth and people where questioning whether or not you would even make at 4th place, now you could win the title.


----------



## Jon Staley

LEGEND


----------



## Magsimus

Cardiff can do one, can't stand them at all. Glad they choked 8*D That was obviously on purpose btw. 

Norwich get back to back promotions, unreal.






Lets be havin you!


----------



## Gunner14

Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao. Granted Liverpool are not the quality side we used to be this is pretty stupid. Your talking about us like we are relegation battlers. If teams like Man U & Chelsea who have a stronger backbone than Arsenal go to Anfield and lose then why should Arsenal walk through them?


No im not im talking about you as a nothing side. You're not a rival of ours. So where as with Manchester United where it's the biggest game of your life when we play you its just a game. Also did i say i exect us to win at Anfield. I said i expect a minimum of 4 points off you. Thats 1 win and 1 draw in footballing terms. . 



King Kenny said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao at Gunner14. We hammered you in 08/09. It was pretty much Liverpool vs Arshavin.


Yeah thats why you had to snatch a draw in injury time. Our defence may aswell have stayed home how they played which is why i was pissed of at the draw. We should have won that game 4-0.



Nige™ said:


> How arrogant is that? This is Liverpool we're talking about. Granted they're not a title contender, something Arsenal struggle to be too btw, but no one gets an easy ride at Anfield and you just expect Arsenal to go there and beat them every year. Wow, what an attitude!
> 
> *Nope i expect 4 points against a side that means nothing to us.*
> 
> No one can expect to go to Liverpool and win without a strong performance. Look at Man U's record there in recent years, and Chelsea's too. I'd worry about beating West Brom, Sunderland & Blackburn at home before thinking about winning at Anfield.


Im not worried about winning at Anfield im worried that we should have taken more points from there than e have when you reflect on the scenario's of each game. Then add that to the fact Liverpool are absolutely gash.. Also Manchester United is Liverpool's season. They couldn't careless about the other 36 games which is why they play well in them. Which is why i didnt include Spurs in my initial list because we are the biggest game Spurs play in. Small club fans like Liverpool and Spurs as soon as they get the fixture list are looking for the days out at Old Trafford and The Emirates whereas Arsenal, Man United and Chelsea just get the fixtures and are like right where are we after the champions league games. 5 away how fucking dare they its a conspiracy. Also Sunderland and West Brom we're included in the list of 4 clubs i put that we dropped too many points against.


----------



## Nige™

Gunner14 said:


> Nope i expect 4 points against a side that means nothing to us.


Liverpool & Arsenal have often been in competition for 3rd spot for like the past 10 years with the odd year when you've won the title and they've finished second. How on earth can you say they mean nothing to you? Where the hell have you been for the last 10 years or so?

Liverpool might have have dropped a couple of places the last two seasons but to say Arsenal mean nothing to them, effectively is a nothing game for them is an absolute joke. Yes they raise their game for Man U but they do for you too. They destroyed City the other week too and Chelsea earlier in the season. Going to Anfield isn't easy for anyone and just to expect to get something there stinks of arrogance.

If you're basing this on the whole 'they don't mean anything to us so I expect 4 points', shouldn't Blackburn be expecting 4 points off Arsenal? You mean nothing to us, so surely we should expect 4 points at least from you, Chelsea & Tottenham right? Seriously, wake the fuck up!


----------



## Gunner14

Nige™ said:


> Liverpool & Arsenal have often been in competition for 3rd spot for like the past 10 years with the odd year when you've won the title and they've finished second. How on earth can you say they mean nothing to you? Where the hell have you been for the last 10 years or so?
> 
> Liverpool might have have dropped a couple of places the last two seasons but to say Arsenal mean nothing to them, effectively is a nothing game for them is an absolute joke. Yes they raise their game for Man U but they do for you too and Arsenal. They destroyed City the other week too and Chelsea earlier in the season. Going to Anfield isn't easy for anyone and just to expect to get something there stinks of arrogance.
> 
> If you're basing this on the whole 'they don't mean anything to us so I expect 4 points', shouldn't Blackburn be expecting 4 points off Arsenal? You mean nothing to us, so surely we should expect 4 points at least from you, Chelsea & Tottenham right? Seriously, wake the fuck up!



Now you're just being silly. Blackburn are sh't and are fingers crossed will go down. If it makes you feel better this is what i expect from a season when looking at teams in a individual self contained perfect world (no injuries, not taking into account prior games that week, form etc..).

Aston Villa - 4 points
Birmingham - 6 points
Blackburn - 6 Points
Blackpool - 6 points
Bolton - 6 points
Chelsea - 3 Points
Everton - 6 Points
Fulham - 6 Points
Liverpool - 4 Points
Manchester City - 3 points
Manchester united - 3 points
Newcastle - 6 points
Stoke - 6 points
Sunderland - 6 points
Tottenham - 4 points
West Brom - 6 points
West Ham - 6 points
Wigan 6 points
Wolves - 50 points (Everyone should be given extra for going to that shit hole of a city.)

In short no side should take points from the Emirates. Im disappointed with any game we don;t win at home. And away no shame losing to billionaires. No shame losing at OT or the Bridge. Drawing at Anfield is expected but as mentioned but as the retarded fail to understand with the way our particular games have gone with Liverpool im very disappointed with what we have come away with. That is nothing to do with other teams that just to do with the games involving Liverpool and Arsenal in recent seasons. 38 games 32 wins 3 draws 3 losses.
Now while i am in noway saying im execting that to ever happen when i look at the other sides in the league there is no reason why we should lose to them other than letting ourselves down.


----------



## Rush

:lmao delusions of granduer much?


----------



## Jon Staley

As much as I deteste Arsene and his team I will love it if they sign an English man in Phil Jones.


----------



## Kiz

maybe if arsenal didn't cough up 3 goal leads they might get more than a point.


----------



## BkB Hulk

The JPH said:


> As much as I deteste Arsene and his team I will love it if they sign an English man in Phil Jones.


Nah, you want us to sign Jones. ;D


----------



## CGS

:lmao @ Gunner14 you are really underestimating how good some of those teams are. Especially at their stadium.


----------



## nate_h

I'm genuinely scared for Villa again, I know it's slim chance, but we're 6 points of the bottom 3 with Wigan, Arsenal and Liverpool to play. We have got to absolutely cain Wigan.

And as for Norwich, I'm happy for them cause I live about 25 minutes outside of Norwich, even though my 2nd team is Ipswich (and thats only because I was converted by my mates at 6th college a couple years back, Norwich were my second team most of my life)


----------



## Tomkin

Gunner14 said:


> Now you're just being silly. Blackburn are sh't and are fingers crossed will go down. If it makes you feel better this is what i expect from a season when looking at teams in a individual self contained perfect world (no injuries, not taking into account prior games that week, form etc..).
> 
> Aston Villa - 4 points
> Birmingham - 6 points
> Blackburn - 6 Points
> Blackpool - 6 points
> Bolton - 6 points
> Chelsea - 3 Points
> Everton - 6 Points
> Fulham - 6 Points
> Liverpool - 4 Points
> Manchester City - 3 points
> Manchester united - 3 points
> Newcastle - 6 points
> Stoke - 6 points
> Sunderland - 6 points
> Tottenham - 4 points
> West Brom - 6 points
> West Ham - 6 points
> Wigan 6 points
> Wolves - 50 points (Everyone should be given extra for going to that shit hole of a city.)
> 
> In short no side should take points from the Emirates. Im disappointed with any game we don;t win at home. And away no shame losing to billionaires. No shame losing at OT or the Bridge. Drawing at Anfield is expected but as mentioned but as the retarded fail to understand with the way our particular games have gone with Liverpool im very disappointed with what we have come away with. That is nothing to do with other teams that just to do with the games involving Liverpool and Arsenal in recent seasons. 38 games 32 wins 3 draws 3 losses.
> Now while i am in noway saying im execting that to ever happen when i look at the other sides in the league there is no reason why we should lose to them other than letting ourselves down.


I just realised why I hardly post anymore :no:
I can't wait to abuse Arsene Wenger for hours on Sunday whilst showing Arsenal what a good rugby side we actually are.

Can't complain as I have just purchased my Wembley FA cup final ticket..how many of you can say that


----------



## Vader

No trophies in 6 years is the exact reason why you (Gunner14) shouldn't expect close to those points, the team is obviously not capable of it - one good performance against United shouldn't change that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Howard Webb is the ref for Sunday. We get our 12th man! 

Only fair after that Atkinson debacle :side:.
Apparently he was "unsuitable" for this fixture after his performance last time.


----------



## bellywolves

Gunner14 said:


> Wolves - 50 points (*Everyone should be given extra for going to that shit hole of a city*).


Seriously you are deluded.

I'd love for you to come to Wolves and say that to us lot.


----------



## Gunner14

RatedR13 said:


> No trophies in 6 years is the exact reason why you (Gunner14) shouldn't expect close to those points, the team is obviously not capable of it - one good performance against United shouldn't change that.


I should. Because we shouldn't have shit players like Denilson, Diaby, Rosicky, Bendtner, Squillaci, Almunia. 



tomkim4 said:


> I just realised why I hardly post anymore :no:
> I can't wait to abuse Arsene Wenger for hours on Sunday whilst showing Arsenal what a good rugby side we actually are.
> 
> Can't complain as I have just purchased my Wembley FA cup final ticket..how many of you can say that


But everyone knows Stoke are a disgrace to football as it is. Cheering when Ramsey broke his leg. your fans are beyond disgusting. (and yes i was there) 



bellywolves said:


> Seriously you are deluded.
> 
> I'd love for you to come to Wolves and say that to us lot.


I have many times. most of 'you lot' just have a laugh in the bars over it and agree that your city is a shit hole.


----------



## Nige™

Gunner14 said:


> Now you're just being silly. Blackburn are sh't and are fingers crossed will go down. If it makes you feel better this is what i expect from a season when looking at teams in a individual self contained perfect world (no injuries, not taking into account prior games that week, form etc..).
> 
> Aston Villa - 4 points
> Birmingham - 6 points
> Blackburn - 6 Points
> Blackpool - 6 points
> Bolton - 6 points
> Chelsea - 3 Points
> Everton - 6 Points
> Fulham - 6 Points
> Liverpool - 4 Points
> Manchester City - 3 points
> Manchester united - 3 points
> Newcastle - 6 points
> Stoke - 6 points
> Sunderland - 6 points
> Tottenham - 4 points
> West Brom - 6 points
> West Ham - 6 points
> Wigan 6 points
> Wolves - 50 points (Everyone should be given extra for going to that shit hole of a city.)
> 
> In short no side should take points from the Emirates. Im disappointed with any game we don;t win at home. And away no shame losing to billionaires. No shame losing at OT or the Bridge. Drawing at Anfield is expected but as mentioned but as the retarded fail to understand with the way our particular games have gone with Liverpool im very disappointed with what we have come away with. That is nothing to do with other teams that just to do with the games involving Liverpool and Arsenal in recent seasons. 38 games 32 wins 3 draws 3 losses.
> Now while i am in noway saying im execting that to ever happen when i look at the other sides in the league there is no reason why we should lose to them other than letting ourselves down.


You really are one deluded soul you know that? So basically you're reasoning for expecting points against Liverpool or any other team you have no rivalry with doesn't apply to shit teams like Blackburn then? How strange! So it does revolve around ability too? Idiot. I like how you called us shit (which I can't deny), but what does that make Arsenal if they can't beat us at the Emirates?! I'll leave that up to you and your incredible imagination.

Maybe the reason Arsenal haven't won anything in years is because they share the same arrogance you do that you can just expect to beat teams without a second thought. I hope Stoke beat you on Saturday, expecting six points against them amongst others.:lmao


----------



## Kenny

I'm starting to think Gunner14 is a troll.


----------



## Nige™

King Kenny said:


> I'm starting to think Gunner14 is a troll.


You just have to look at his posts and his grammar. It's like a 14 year old. I guess that's where the 14 comes from. Either that or he just hasn't got a clue.


----------



## Gunner14

Nige™ said:


> You really are one deluded soul you know that? So basically you're reasoning for expecting points against Liverpool or any other team you have no rivalry with doesn't apply to shit teams like Blackburn then? How strange! So it does revolve around ability too? Idiot. I like how you called us shit (which I can't deny), but what does that make Arsenal if they can't beat us at the Emirates?! I'll leave that up to you and your incredible imagination.
> 
> Maybe the reason Arsenal haven't won anything in years is because they share the same arrogance you do that you can just expect to beat teams without a second thought. I hope Stoke beat you on Saturday, expecting six points against them amongst others.:lmao


Try reading the post properly. 

And it makes us a team of bottlers because once it isn't a 'perfect' day. as i described in the post. We are unable to play to our potential. Once injuries effect our 1st 11 the reserves who ste in aren't good enough. That isn't good enough for Arsenal football club. Shit players like Denilson should play for Blackburn not Arsenal.




Nige™ said:


> You just have to look at his posts and his grammar. It's like a 14 year old. I guess that's where the 14 comes from. Either that or he just hasn't got a clue.


Grammar on an internet forum is like Jason Roberts in a Blackburn shirt. Isn't worth much. Doesn't affect much but every now and again you get a little prick who act's like it matters.



King Kenny said:


> I'm starting to think Gunner14 is a troll.


Nope just you get fans of crap teams getting all high and mighty when someone doesn't see them as a threat to anything. I honestly see nothing wrong with thinking with a fully fit 1st 11 and no bullshit ref decision's why i should feel anything other than a win is acceptable against anyone. My expectations and standards are very high. so far we a long way below them for reasons i have mentioned many times in this thread.


----------



## Desecrated

If teams were getting their expected results every game, then its not competitive. Every one in a million teams are going to get a perfect season. And Arsenal have had their perfect season. You aren't going to have another one with the teams current mentallity. You are always going to lose points to teams like Liverpool, Stoke, Bolton etc. Every team loses points to them.

Every season, you'll be pushing for a Champions League, not the league title, unless you replace Arsene Wenger and push for actually building a title contending team. In the next few years, the ambition of Manchester City and Tottenham Hotspur will push them above Arsenal, and Liverpool should manage to rebirth themselves.

So for your benefit, you should take away your elitist perspective.


----------



## CGS

Gunner14 is either a troll or an idiot tbh

The English Premiership is not all black and white like other leagues such as the Spanish & Scottish league who in all fairness only have two teams competing for it all season long, This one right now has potentially 3-4 In Man U, Arsenal, Chelsea & City competing come next year, Hell even Liverpool and maybe Spurs if both teams get their act together can compete. Even teams like Everton, Newcastle and even bolton are far from pushovers to just expect wins against them. Seriously Ability doesn't make a football team. You can stick a fully fit 11 out there full of world class stars but if another team come in with 10x more heart and commitment they have a much better chance of getting a result. Thoes same "shit" teams you refer to are the same ones who have gone to the emirates and got at least a draw out of you while you were playing a world class starting 11. 

Seriously after 6 years without a trophy you would think that MAYBE you will begin to see how you can't take 3/4 of the league for pushovers. Seriously this is not 2004. You are not invincible anymore & The league is a hell of a lot tougher than it used to be.


----------



## nate_h

I know people will laugh, but I absolutely love it http://www.jjbsports.com/aston-vill...villa/shop/fcp-product/21853?referrerid=buyat


----------



## CGS

Meh there's been much worse out there. That one is actually decent.


----------



## Razor King

English Premier League is the most competitive league, so I'm not sure whether we should claim to have points in the bag against any team, except the likes of Newcastle when we were 4-0 up at half time, and Spurs, when we were 2-0 and 3-1 up. Jesus Christ, fuck Arsenal! Oh there is Liverpool's 200th minute penalty too! fpalm. No wonder Arsenal is a "training center!"

I've said it before and I'm saying it again. The priority for us should be the FA Cup. :side: Yes, that's right. Okay, I'll buy the whole, "We are young," excuse, so in order to prepare the "youngsters" for bigger glory, we have to win SOMETHING and that something is the FA Cup. And the Carling Cup too, which we bottled up.

I'll be honest. The present Arsenal team doesn't have the character and heart for the Premier League. If we can get in a striker and a central defender, then we could think of the Champions League because cup football is cup football and over two legs, you never know. But the league is about strategy, commitment, diligence, intelligence, character, and belief--none that Arsenal have presently. Schezny has all the tools to evolve into a fantastic goalkeeper. He has it all. And he's just 20 odd! We don't have to worry about anything else, except strategy and filling in the key gaps that prevented us from going that extra mile. I think unloading Fabregas will do a whole lot of good now but only, if Arsenal are willing to bring an experienced player with the money they get from him. Fabregas doesn't want to stay and his body language this season has been off. Let him go. Cash on him and bring in proper, experiences replacements. That would work.

_Arsenal FC Objectives 2011/2012:

- Win the FA Cup
- Win the Carling Cup
- Finish in the top-4 of the Premier League
_

As of now... :side:

Damn!


----------



## Goku

I think it's just nerves.


----------



## Razor King

^ Yes.

And Bendtner is our number 2 striker. Bendtner to destroy Man United, Chelsea, Man City, Real Madrid, Barcelona, AC Milan, Inter Milan, Bayern Munich, etc...


----------



## Goku

I don't understand why Chamakh isn't being utilised properly. He's very good (and fast) in the air, and Arsenal's crosses are pretty sublime.

Him and Yoann used to wreck havoc back in Bordeaux.


----------



## Gunner14

Chain Gang solider said:


> Gunner14 is either a troll or an idiot tbh
> 
> The English Premiership is not all black and white like other leagues such as the Spanish & Scottish league who in all fairness only have two teams competing for it all season long, This one right now has potentially 3-4 In Man U, Arsenal, Chelsea & City competing come next year, Hell even Liverpool and maybe Spurs if both teams get their act together can compete. Even teams like Everton, Newcastle and even bolton are far from pushovers to just expect wins against them. Seriously Ability doesn't make a football team. You can stick a fully fit 11 out there full of world class stars but if another team come in with 10x more heart and commitment they have a much better chance of getting a result. Thoes same "shit" teams you refer to are the same ones who have gone to the emirates and got at least a draw out of you while you were playing a world class starting 11.
> 
> Seriously after 6 years without a trophy you would think that MAYBE you will begin to see how you can't take 3/4 of the league for pushovers. Seriously this is not 2004. You are not invincible anymore & The league is a hell of a lot tougher than it used to be.


Again another retard misses the point i was making and tries to construct it as something else.



Razor King said:


> English Premier League is the most competitive league, so I'm not sure whether we should claim to have points in the bag against any team, except the likes of Newcastle when we were 4-0 up at half time, and Spurs, when we were 2-0 and 3-1 up. Jesus Christ, fuck Arsenal! Oh there is Liverpool's 200th minute penalty too! fpalm. No wonder Arsenal is a "training center!"
> 
> I've said it before and I'm saying it again. The priority for us should be the FA Cup. :side: Yes, that's right. Okay, I'll buy the whole, "We are young," excuse, so in order to prepare the "youngsters" for bigger glory, we have to win SOMETHING and that something is the FA Cup. And the Carling Cup too, which we bottled up.
> 
> I'll be honest. The present Arsenal team doesn't have the character and heart for the Premier League. If we can get in a striker and a central defender, then we could think of the Champions League because cup football is cup football and over two legs, you never know. But the league is about strategy, commitment, diligence, intelligence, character, and belief--none that Arsenal have presently. Schezny has all the tools to evolve into a fantastic goalkeeper. He has it all. And he's just 20 odd! We don't have to worry about anything else, except strategy and filling in the key gaps that prevented us from going that extra mile. I think unloading Fabregas will do a whole lot of good now but only, if Arsenal are willing to bring an experienced player with the money they get from him. Fabregas doesn't want to stay and his body language this season has been off. Let him go. Cash on him and bring in proper, experiences replacements. That would work.
> 
> _Arsenal FC Objectives 2011/2012:
> 
> - Win the FA Cup
> - Win the Carling Cup *Get that off that list. Id rather win nothing than that*
> - Finish in the top-4 of the Premier League
> _
> 
> As of now... :side:
> 
> Damn!


Again you take the pointin the wrong way. I never said i think arsenal will get these points. These are the points we should be taking. The list did not include ANY factors that effect a season i.e (injuries, form, run of games, Champions league away games, suspensions)



Razor King said:


> ^ Yes.
> 
> And Bendtner is our number 2 striker. Bendtner to destroy Man United, Chelsea, Man City, Real Madrid, Barcelona, AC Milan, Inter Milan, Bayern Munich, etc...


Bendtner is number 3. Chamakh above Bendtner he's just f'kd



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't understand why Chamakh isn't being utilised properly. He's very good (and fast) in the air, and Arsenal's crosses are pretty sublime.
> 
> Him and Yoann used to wreck havoc back in Bordeaux.


Because he's knackered. Currently he is struggling to finish training sessions.



Desecrated said:


> If teams were getting their expected results every game, then its not competitive. Every one in a million teams are going to get a perfect season. And Arsenal have had their perfect season. You aren't going to have another one with the teams current mentallity. You are always going to lose points to teams like Liverpool, Stoke, Bolton etc. Every team loses points to them.
> 
> Every season, you'll be pushing for a Champions League, not the league title, unless you replace Arsene Wenger and push for actually building a title contending team. In the next few years, the ambition of Manchester City and Tottenham Hotspur will push them above Arsenal, and Liverpool should manage to rebirth themselves.
> 
> So for your benefit, you should take away your elitist perspective.


Again try reading the post properly.


----------



## Razor King

I'm surprised actually. I feel Chamakh has the potential to turn into a silent goal poacher for Arsenal. He looks good for a striker. He just needs proper backing. I feel we could utilize him much better alongside RVP. He was doing good at the beginning of the season but the goals dried up for him later on and Wenger didn't use him as much as he should have.


----------



## Razor King

Nah, Carling Cup is important to boost the morale of Arsenal players. We are winning nothing. That would help restore/gain some confidence and once you have a taste of winning, then it's magnet--it keeps coming back. That is the important part: the mentality. It's not about the magnitude of the Cup but the feel of _winning_ something.


----------



## CGS

Gunner14 said:


> Again another retard misses the point i was making and tries to construct it as something else.


Maybe you should try explaining your points better then because your essentially saying that Arsenal should be going out and getting 6 points from 13 teams in the most competitive league in the world when they have a fully fit 11 simply based on Ability & If they don't its a failure. You don't take into account teamwork, Heart, commitment or nothing like that.


----------



## haribo

Gunner14 said:


> Get that off that list. Id rather win nothing than that


Your wish is my command


----------



## Vader

A first 11 of;

Sczeszny (whatever)
Sagna
Clichy
Vermaelan
Koscielny
Fabregas
Nasri
Wilshere
Song
Arshavin
Van Persie

is not a good enough first 11 to get the amount of points that you expect to get. You seem to think that the name of Arsenal football club is enough to deserve the points alone. Arsenal have a very talented team with players like Nasri, Fabregas and Van Persie capable of getting into any team pretty much, yet I have no idea why you would expect such results based off the last 6 years. After the 'Invincibles' season you'd have every right to expect such points but it is obvious that Arsenal's expectations are not what they used to be; despite Blackburn winning the league in 95 I doubt any fan expects that from them now.


----------



## Kiz

RAMSEY, THE SOLUTION TO ARSENAL'S GOALSCORING


----------



## Vader

8*D


----------



## Razor King

EBOUEEEEEEEEEEE AND ARSENAL DEFENSE, the goalscorers. On behalf of other teams :side:


----------



## Kiz

i like ramsey, would love him at city instead of james flog milner.


----------



## Von Doom

Everton were one of the 3 teams who had bids accepted for Ramsey when he was at Cardiff, if only.


----------



## Goku

Ramsey worked really well with the team. So if Fabregas wants to go, they should just let him go and get as much money as they can. Use that to acquire 1 or 2 midfielders who're possession oriented.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Kiz said:


> i like ramsey, would love him at city instead of james flog milner.


Milner is only playing for $$$, the perfect Man Citeh player.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Ramsey worked really well with the team. So if Fabregas wants to go, they should just let him go and get as much money as they can. Use that to acquire 1 or 2 midfielders who're possession oriented.


A decent centre back wouldn't hurt either.

Thanks for that, R13. :\


----------



## Kiz

Jobbed_Out said:


> Milner is only playing for $$$, the perfect Man Citeh player.


milner doesnt even play. useless fuck.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Kiz said:


> milner doesnt even play. useless fuck.


Well, sitting in the stands for $$$ then. Hey, if a club gets richer than Man City at least you know Milner will be out the door as fast as he can.


----------



## Josh

don't worry kiz, you can always sign keiron dyer to bolster you CL squad


----------



## Vader

BkB Hulk said:


> A decent centre back wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> Thanks for that, R13. :\


(Y)


----------



## Gunner14

RatedR13 said:


> A first 11 of;
> 
> Sczeszny (whatever)
> Sagna
> Clichy
> Vermaelan
> Koscielny
> Fabregas
> Nasri
> Wilshere
> Song
> Arshavin
> Van Persie
> 
> is not a good enough first 11 to get the amount of points that you expect to get. You seem to think that the name of Arsenal football club is enough to deserve the points alone. Arsenal have a very talented team with players like Nasri, Fabregas and Van Persie capable of getting into any team pretty much, yet I have no idea why you would expect such results based off the last 6 years. After the 'Invincibles' season you'd have every right to expect such points but it is obvious that Arsenal's expectations are not what they used to be; despite Blackburn winning the league in 95 I doubt any fan expects that from them now.


You hit the nail on the head in the post. We should have built from 2004 not reset. We shouldn't have shit thats only in our squad because no1 else is stupid enough to buy them. 



Chain Gang solider said:


> Maybe you should try explaining your points better then because your essentially saying that Arsenal should be going out and getting 6 points from 13 teams in the most competitive league in the world when they have a fully fit 11 simply based on Ability & If they don't its a failure. You don't take into account teamwork, Heart, commitment or nothing like that.


Can all go to Villa park and win but i'm wrong for thinking Arsenal should be capable??Lets look at it logically again so you understand better.

Everytime Arsenal play at home i expect a win. We should not drop many points at home. no side should ever feel like they can come to the Emirates and get something. (Bolded indicates an Arsenal away win this season.)


*Aston Villa *- Rapid Vienna, Tottenham, Sunderland, even Wolves , Can all go to Villa park and win but i'm wrong for thinking Arsenal should be capable?? 
*Birmingham* - Everton, Newcastle, West Brom, Bolton, Can all go to St Andrews and win but i'm wrong for thinking Arsenal should be capable??
*Blackpool* - The world and his dog have been to Bloomfield road and won so why should be any different?
*Blackburn* - Chelsea, Stoke, Tottenham, Man City can all win their.
Bolton - Liverpool, Chelsea can win there why should i not feel Arsenal should be capable of the same? 
*Everton* - Newcastle, West Brom, Reading, - can all win there why should i feel bad for thinking we should. 
Fulham - Tottenham, Man City, West Ham, Bolton - have all been there and won why should i feel Arsenal should drop points?
Newcastle - Stoke, Blackburn, Man City, Everton. Can all win there why should i feel we can't. We were 4-0 in the 1st half ffs.
Stoke - Tottenham, Man Utd, BLACKPOOL, Fulham, have all won there so please explain why im wrong in thinking Arsenal should be capable.
Sunderland - West Ham, BLACKPOOL, NOTTS COUNTY, Chelsea, Tottenham, Liverpool, West Brom, Fulham, - But i shouldn't feel Arsenal should be among this list?
West Brom - Man City, Stoke, Blackburn, Man Utd, Chelsea, all won hy should i feel we should be different.
*West Ham* - Bolton, Chelsea, Newcastle, Man City, Birmingham, Man utd, Aston Villa
Wigan - Blackpool, Chelsea, Man City, Newcastle, Aston Villa, Bolton, Man Utd, - But im wrongfor thinkingwe shouldbe capableof better??
*Wolves* - Aston Villa, Bolton, Wigan, Liverpool, Stoke, Everton, all won there. But i shouldnt feel Arsenal can??

So go on please tell me. Which team in that list should i feel we shouldnt be capable of beating away from home??


----------



## CGS

Bolton, Everton, Newcastle for sure Can't be taken lightly at all. Especially Bolton who seem to be your bogey team over the years. Even Villa, Stoke & Sunderland can't be taken lightly at times. Like I said Ability is not the be all and end all of it. Those teams don't have the same amount of talent as Arsenal but When facing them, especially at their own crowds heart and commitment alone can come into play. Not to mention tactics and such, Some teams tactics work better against others team so just saying "well they can go and beat them why can't we" isn't that black and white. 

The others you could possibly say yeah you can beat. But like I said this is the most competetive league in the world, While you may feel you should be beating some teams you can never really *expect* to go and beat teams. Hell this season alone has just proved that no team can be taken lightly.


----------



## Vader

I think your post, Gunner14, combined with mine sums everything up - Arsenal SHOULD have better players as they surely have the reputation to attract them but they haven't strengthened their team adequately for a while and what everyone else is trying to say is that it means they can no longer look on certain fixtures as definite '6 pointers'. Buy some experienced, high quality players and then it may be a different story - they really lack a player(s) who is going to drag them out of the shit.


----------



## Gunner14

Chain Gang solider said:


> Bolton, Everton, Newcastle for sure Can't be taken lightly at all. Especially Bolton who seem to be your bogey team over the years. Even Villa, Stoke & Sunderland can't be taken lightly at times. Like I said Ability is not the be all and end all of it. *HGavent said it is.* Those teams don't have the same amount of talent as Arsenal but When facing them, especially at their own crowds heart and commitment alone can come into play. *Can but we as a club should have the personal to be able to do it.* Not to mention tactics and such, Some teams tactics work better against others team so just saying "well they can go and beat them why can't we" isn't that black and white. *It is though. If Blackpool for example can go to a side and win playing football. Why can't Arsenal. Look at when England go away to small nations. They pick themselves u and play well for 70 minutes then the quality breaks through in the end. Why should i expect anything less than perfection. Why should i ever go into a game feeling i think we might lose here today. Shouldn't happen. Shocks happen never said they didnt. Also never said i exect all them points. If you could read you would have noticed i said looking at every game as a 1 off. Yet your argument is trying to bring in things that stray away from looking at it as a one off which has nothing to do with anything im saying.*
> 
> The others you could possibly say yeah you can beat. But like I said this is the most competetive league in the world, While you may feel you should be beating some teams you can never really *expect* to go and beat teams. Hell this season alone has just proved that no team can be taken lightly.


right so i should believe Arsenal should have the quality to win at Villa park when Rapid Vienna can? I should believe we should capable when Wolves can go there and win? Are you for real?

I shouldn't believe we should be capable of beating Bolton? Our title (using that lightly) rivals have gone there and won but i shouldn't think my Arsenal side sould be able to match Chelsea's result. 

Newcastle at home?? You are aware Newcastle have the 4th worst home record in the Premiership? Yet you feel i should be scared of them?


On the competition. 16 points separate 8th from 20th. 16 points the other direction take you to 4th and still leave you another 9 from the title. Is that really competition?? 

In France 17 points separate 6th to 19th (Arles are an anomaly (like derby were)). 17 points the other direction puts you top of the league. Surely that is more competitive.

Broussia Dortmund ,Bayern Munich, Wolfsburg, Bayern Munich, Stuttgart.
Last 5 years in Germany has seen the same number of different winners as we've had in the entire history of the Premiership. Surely thats more competitive somewhere where other teams can genuinely win the title.


----------



## nate_h

Milner isn't shit, City is just too much pressure for him plus theyre not using him properly. His seasons with us when we were better/on a par with City he was in centre mid (yes, centre mid, his actual position) he was quality. He isn't a winger. I'd have him back in an instant.


----------



## Nige™

Gunner14 said:


> Newcastle at home?? You are aware Newcastle have the 4th worst home record in the Premiership? Yet you feel i should be scared of them?


Well Newcastle won at the Emirates did they not? That gives hopes to teams like West Brom too, but wait they won there too! Why should those teams be scared of you? Can you see the point yet?

You can't expect to win games. You win games by earning it. Yes you can believe you can win a game but you can't expect to and set out the amount of points you think you should get against each team. There's way too many factors involved in winning a football match.


----------



## CGS

Gunner14 said:


> right so i should believe Arsenal should have the quality to win at Villa park when Rapid Vienna can? I should believe we should capable when Wolves can go there and win? Are you for real?
> 
> I shouldn't believe we should be capable of beating Bolton? Our title (using that lightly) rivals have gone there and won but i shouldn't think my Arsenal side sould be able to match Chelsea's result.
> 
> Newcastle at home?? You are aware Newcastle have the 4th worst home record in the Premiership? Yet you feel i should be scared of them?
> 
> 
> On the competition. 16 points separate 8th from 20th. 16 points the other direction take you to 4th and still leave you another 9 from the title. Is that really competition??
> 
> In France 17 points separate 6th to 19th (Arles are an anomaly (like derby were)). 17 points the other direction puts you top of the league. Surely that is more competitive.
> 
> Broussia Dortmund ,Bayern Munich, Wolfsburg, Bayern Munich, Stuttgart.
> Last 5 years in Germany has seen the same number of different winners as we've had in the entire history of the Premiership. Surely thats more competitive somewhere where other teams can genuinely win the title.


Even so do those countries match up to the skill and speed set out in the premier league as well? There are players who go to players like France and Germany who play wonderful but come to the premier league and fail because they simply can't keep up. It is more harder and competitive. 

Also I just have to Echo what Nige said & repeat myself once again. Football is not all black and white. You may think you deserve to beat some teams but you can never ever expect to beat them, It just doesn't work that way. Just because Man U & Chelsea have gone and won there doesn't mean you should just expect Arsenal to go there and win. You may think they should go there and win but never just expect it. Just never ever that black and white.


----------



## Gunner14

Nige™;9671805 said:


> Well Newcastle won at the Emirates did they not? That gives hopes to teams like West Brom too, but wait they won there too! Why should those teams be scared of you? Can you see the point yet?
> 
> You can't expect to win games. You win games by earning it. Yes you can believe you can win a game but you can't expect to and set out the amount of points you think you should get against each team. There's way too many factors involved in winning a football match.


Again you are talking about stuff fuck all to do with my post. Stop trying to think you're clearly to retarded to grasp what im saying and are just spouting random shit nothing to do with my post.

Also ho the [email protected] do you figure you can defend a teams home record with an away result.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Even so do those countries match up to the skill and speed set out in the premier league as well? There are players who go to players like France and Germany who play wonderful but come to the premier league and fail because they simply can't keep up. It is more harder and competitive.
> 
> *It's also dirtier and more thugs.*
> 
> Also I just have to Echo what Nige said & repeat myself once again. Football is not all black and white. You may think you deserve to beat some teams but you can never ever expect to beat them, It just doesn't work that way. Just because Man U & Chelsea have gone and won there doesn't mean you should just expect Arsenal to go there and win. You may think they should go there and win but never just expect it. Just never ever that black and white.


Echo things nothing to do with my post?
Where have i even mentioned things needing to be black and white. 
Also just because Manchester United and Chelsea go somewhere and win yes that does mean i should expect us to win their too. We're supposed to be in a position to compete with these sides so we should at bare minimum match them. 

Again for the 3rd time. you cannot attempt to answer my post which is taking out the factors of a season by bringing in factors of a season. Im actually putting you on ignore now because you're complete lack of a grasp on anything remotely related to what was in my post is boring me.


----------



## reDREDD

If Arsenal was supposed to win they wouldve done it at any time over the last 6 years. As good as they are, theyre clearly lacking something, because they seem to be repeating the same vicious cycle over and over.


----------



## Silent Alarm

They're lacking something alright.

Testicles.


----------



## Evo

I dunno, I have a strong feeling that at the very least, Aaron Ramsey has a fair set on him.


----------



## Gunner14

redeadening said:


> If Arsenal was supposed to win they wouldve done it at any time over the last 6 years. As good as they are, theyre clearly lacking something, because they seem to be repeating the same vicious cycle over and over.


Indeed and it's a situation that should not have been allowed to happen.


----------



## haribo

Since United, City & Chelsea all lost at Wolves would you still be expecting Arsenal to beat them (if hypothetically the match hadn't yet been played)?


----------



## Von Doom

Everton's 2011/12 away kit, I'm a fan.


----------



## BkB Hulk

haribo said:


> Since United, City & Chelsea all lost at Wolves would you still be expecting Arsenal to beat them (if hypothetically the match hadn't yet been played)?


Haven't you heard? He's not taking form or prior performance into account here, except for when it suits him.



HuskyHarris said:


> Everton's 2011/12 away kit, I'm a fan.


Tim Cahill, what a player.


----------



## Magsimus

On the subject of kits.










fpalm No words can describe how truly awful this is.


----------



## Kiz

HuskyHarris said:


> Everton's 2011/12 away kit, I'm a fan.


TIMMY CAHILL

needs moar GREEN AND GOLD.


----------



## Rush

Cahill is the man. We should clone him, Schwarzer and Kewell. Although the way he's going Schwarzer is going to be playing until his hip turns to dust circa 2035 by my estimation and you'd need to modify Harry's clone so he doesn't get injured getting out of bed.


----------



## Kiz

langerak sounds like a decent prospect.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Kiz said:


> langerak sounds like a decent prospect.


He's only rated 68 on FIFA. FIFA knows shit man.


----------



## Kenny

people shouldn't bother replying to gunner anymore. he's a delusional idiot.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

BkB Hulk said:


> He's only rated 68 on FIFA. FIFA knows shit man.


Fuck FIFA, Mitch will be the number 1 for years.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Magsimus said:


> On the subject of kits.
> fpalm No words can describe how truly awful this is.


That kit sucks, man (picture removed so I don't need to look at it). I really don't like that, but at least it's better than that yellow and white stripe away you had. That was truly an eyesore.

In other news...



Michael Essien said:


> It has been a sweet and sour season. To use a sandwich analogy: sweet bread at the top, sour filling and more sweet bread at the bottom.


Nearly as mental as the time time he used maths, poorly. Why doesn't he give more interviews?


----------



## Kiz

apparently ac milan are after essien. are italians allowed players under the age of 30 in their midfield?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Chelsea won't let him go yet, presumably Milan know that and are putting out feelers for 2014.


----------



## Silent Alarm

That Everton kit looks a bit mustardy. Yuck.


----------



## Razor King

Real Madrid to join Barca in the bid for Fabregas!

Oh and Chelsea wanting Tevez; is this a joke or has Abramovich lost his mind?


----------



## Goku

Torres + 50 mil for Tevez 8*D

Also, why in the world does Madrid need Fabregas for?


----------



## Razor King

Yeah.

Will that bring the Champions League? But at least, I'd be happier so see Tevez in a proper football team.

Drogba-Torres-Tevez. :shocked:

Edit:

I think because Madrid want to compete with Barca everywhere now. Despos!


----------



## reDREDD

Wow, Tevez? Astonishing player, always thought he had the potential to be one of the best in the world. I heard a while back that Barca were planning on buying him but I guess that never happened.


----------



## Renegade™

fuck I'd love if Essien gets out his calculator again 8*D.

Priceless moment that was.


----------



## Silent Alarm

What club in their right mind would want Tevez? Yeah, he's quality but didn't he say he's gonna retire early and he hates football (or something along those lines)? Plus he seems to cause shit wherever he goes.
If a club can get him on the cheap, then it'd be worth it but City aren't gonna let him go cheap.


----------



## reDREDD

Renegade™;9674396 said:


> fuck I'd love if Essien gets out his calculator again 8*D.
> 
> Priceless moment that was.


Ok, i googled that shit and found these two photos from 2008 











Boy, they sure got our number. Thats me, Rockhead and Joel all the way. One would hardly believe it was posted on 'the leading manchester united forum'


----------



## united_07

> "We are much better than Manchester United," said the Ghana international.
> 
> "It is just a matter of days before we are the leaders. I have done the calculations and we will finish at least five points clear of United at the top of the table."
> 
> 6th dec 2006


united won the league by 6 points that season


----------



## Renegade™

united_07 said:


> united won the league by 6 points that season


:lmao. Never gets old.


----------



## reDREDD

Apparently he said after a champions league match that his team needed the three points.


----------



## Razor King

Silent Alarm said:


> What club in their right mind would want Tevez? Yeah, he's quality but didn't he say he's gonna retire early and he hates football (or something along those lines)? Plus he seems to cause shit wherever he goes.
> If a club can get him on the cheap, then it'd be worth it but City aren't gonna let him go cheap.


That's his problem. Otherwise, Tevez is a player that every team would want.


----------



## Gunner14

King Kenny said:


> people shouldn't bother replying to gunner anymore. he's a delusional idiot.


Delusional about what exactly?


----------



## Evo

I *hate* Carlos Tevez. Not even bringing him to Chelsea would make me like him. I at least was able to partially change my mind on Torres, and that took convincing. Tevez, fuck no. Stay away.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

If Tevez signed for Chelsea, it'd be the last step that'd make it actually impossible to decide which of their strikers was the most dislikeable. It's tough enough now as it is.


----------



## Evo

Drogba is my favorite player of all time and I can warm up to Torres more if he starts, I dunno, being Torres. Most of my hate towards him was just because he always owned us. 

Carlos Tevez though, I just flat-out don't like him. I don't like anything about him.


----------



## reDREDD

Bastard is talented though. No offence to City but the guy is literally wasting his life over there.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I greatly admire Drogba as a player, but I hate the guy. Torres played for Liverpool so he never had a chance. Tevez is probably the worst of the bunch, though, because I used to love him. Nothing like former love to crush you and turn you into a bitter husk.


----------



## reDREDD

I dont see whats so bad about Drogba. He always plays well. Gives it everything he's got. Seems to be a decent funny guy. And he does tons of charity work. Not to mention his national pride even though he couldve just pulled an essien and told his homeland to fuck off.

Played with a broken arm in the world cup.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I don't like him because he's petulant, he's huge but goes down like a child when touched, he's appeared to spit on people, he has abused referees in crazy ways, and something about his demeanour on the pitch disgusts me. Of course, a large part of it is because he's SUCH a good player, and he's leading the line for our closest rivals. I'm not denying the large part of irrationality.


----------



## reDREDD

Couldnt you use the same attributes to describe rooney?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I've never seen him spit on anyone, and he's not really huge, but otherwise yeah. That's the irrationality!

Honestly though, Rooney's not exactly made himself the most adored player at United this season.


----------



## united_07

fucks sake, wonder how long he will be at the club if he keeps getting himself into this shit, disappointing as he is probably the best prospect in the youth team :no:



> Manchester United are reeling from the news that their most highly regarded youth-team player, Ravel Morrison, is facing the possibility of a prison sentence that threatens to wreck his career.
> 
> Morrison, tipped to be one of the pre-eminent English footballers of his generation, appeared at Salford magistrates' court on Wednesday charged with assaulting his girlfriend and causing criminal damage. The 18-year-old is already the subject of a 12-month referral order after appearing at Trafford youth court, then aged 17, in January on a separate matter.
> 
> The latest incident allegedly took place on 19 April, the day before Morrison helped United beat Chelsea to reach the FA Youth Cup final. Morrison was given conditional bail and the case was adjourned until 25 May, when he will enter a plea.
> 
> Morrison has represented England at every level from the Under-16s to Under-19s and has been described at Old Trafford as the most naturally talented footballer to come through the ranks since Paul Scholes. An attacking, two-footed player, he turned professional on his 17th birthday and made his first-team debut as a substitute in the Carling Cup tie against Wolverhampton Wanderers in October.
> 
> United are aware of the court case and have declined to comment. Morrison, described on the club's website as a "supremely gifted talent", was in the squad that travelled to Liverpool on Thursday for a reserve match. The club have dismissed rumours that he has been suspended, or is not training, and the teenager is still in contention to play in the youth cup final against Sheffield United. The first leg is at Bramall Lane on 17 May followed by the return fixture at Old Trafford on 23 May.
> 
> Morrison's court date is two days later and United face the possibility of losing one of the more prodigiously talented young players on their books.http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/may/06/manchester-united-ravel-morrison-charge


----------



## reDREDD

Typical United hooligan behaviour. You wont find that sort of person in Chelsea. Atleast, not in the youth team 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I wish people could look at Scholes and Giggs and realise that if you just don't act like a twat off the pitch, you may actually get some benefits from it. Ravel's a fucking prospect, too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Well, Giggsys image might have a little black mark on it now if rumours are to be believed.
He's earned it in my book :side:.

Scholes, nows there's a role model.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

You're not a poor role model if you cover it up with injunctions!


Gary Neville's a model professional that a young United player should look up to, IMO.


----------



## reDREDD

I think its safe to say no English football player is a role model.


----------



## united_07

Scholes is the perfect role model, always gives his all, he is never in the press for negative reasons, never does advertisements, just concentrates on his football


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Apparently if every shot that hit the post or crossbar went in instead this season, Arsenal would have 86 points, and be 12 points of 2nd place Chelsea by now. Effectively those few inches either way cost them the title. Obviously a fairly meaningless statistic, but it's interesting to see how close the margins can be.


----------



## reDREDD

Paul Scholes. Putting the 'red' in red devils.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Never makes a fuss when he gets sent off, though. Just kind of strolls away.


----------



## Silent Alarm

His evil side definitely comes out in his tackles.
And handballs, he's been sent off for stopping the ball on the line and for trying to score with his hands.

Beat that, Suarez :side:.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Giggs is my role model. Any if the alleged accusations have an iota of truth to them, the fantastic British legal system will mean I never have to find out and can go on worshipping at his Benjamin Button-feet for the next 15 years, or however long it is he decides to keep playing.


----------



## Evo

redeadening said:


> Bastard is talented though. No offence to City but the guy is literally wasting his life over there.


Well of course he is, but the thing is he doesn't mind at all. Don't even understand why the guy's a footballer. He's got one of the worst attitudes I've ever seen and I never want to see him in a Chelsea uniform, no matter how good he is. 

If he would shape himself up maybe I'd warm up to him.


----------



## Kiz

obviously wasting his time, slotting those goals in and helping us to cup finals and the champions league.


----------



## Zen

Can't wait for Chelsea/Manu. We win we come first on the table


----------



## Evo

On a side note, anyone else ready to watch Stoke take out City in the FA Cup Finals?


----------



## Rush

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Apparently if every shot that hit the post or crossbar went in instead this season, Arsenal would have 86 points, and be 12 points of 2nd place Chelsea by now. Effectively those *few inches either way* cost them the title. Obviously a fairly meaningless statistic, but it's interesting to see how close the margins can be.


You find out life's this game of inches, so is football. Because in either game - life or football - the margin for error is so small. I mean, one half a step too late or too early and you don't quite make it. One half second too slow, too fast and you don't quite catch it. The inches we need are everywhere around us. They're in every break of the game, every minute, every second. On this team we fight for that inch. On this team we tear ourselves and everyone else around us to pieces for that inch. We claw with our fingernails for that inch. Because we know when add up all those inches, that's gonna make the fucking difference between winning and losing! Between living and dying! I'll tell you this, in any fight it's the guy whose willing to die whose gonna win that inch. And I know, if I'm gonna have any life anymore it's because I'm still willing to fight and die for that inch, because that's what living is, the six inches in front of your face. Now I can't make you do it. You've got to look at the guy next to you, look into his eyes. Now I think ya going to see a guy who will go that inch with you. Your gonna see a guy who will sacrifice himself for this team, because he knows when it comes down to it your gonna do the same for him. That's a team, gentlemen, and either, we heal, now, as a team, or we will die as individuals. That's football guys, that's all it is. Now, what are you gonna do? 

8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

I still remember saying Giggs was past it in 2002. Silly boy I was.


----------



## Renegade™

I was never one of those, I couldnt believe when I was hearing shit like "Giggs to Newcastle coz he's past it" etc. Legit lol.


----------



## #dealwithit

In my defence I only really said that in response to a friend I had that literally thought he was the greatest player ever. I of course thought Pires and Henry were the greatest players ever. Oh funny days.


----------



## Renegade™

You couldn't go a day without a Van Nistelrooy vs Henry argument years ago. Just seemed like the thing to argue about back then.


----------



## Razor King

Yeah. Van Nistelrooy vs. Thiery Henry was the "in" argument for years.

Pires is my all-time favorite Arsenal player, btw.


----------



## Seb

united_07 said:


> Scholes is the perfect role model, always gives his all, he is never in the press for negative reasons, never does advertisements, just concentrates on his football


Yeah perfect role model.











You want a perfect English role model? Gary Lineker or Bobby Robson.

How does doing advertisements make you a bad role model?


----------



## reDREDD

So who was better afterall? Ruud or Henry?

I remember being a huge Ruud mark back in the day.


----------



## haribo

Kiz said:


> obviously wasting his time, slotting those goals in and helping us to *cup finals* and the champions league.


Finals? Plural? 8*D



Seb said:


>


Always laugh at John O'Shea there.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao at Scholes being a perfect role model.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud.

Lineker is an annoying gimp with huge ears.

Edit: He must have been a bit of a pussy not to get booked through-out his whole career.


----------



## Rush

i never got booked in my time playing football despite being warned about a 1000 times for dissent, and numerous challenges that would make Carra proud ;D Still remember 1 game where i was captain, ref spoke to us before the game about being really strict on tackles from behind, red cards etc etc. 10 mins into the game, i was last man, studs up in their strikers ankle, from behind, in the box - didn't even get a penalty given :lmao i wanted at least 1 card :/ 

Scholes is a douche btw to add onto that.


----------



## Razor King

redeadening said:


> So who was better afterall? Ruud or Henry?
> 
> I remember being a huge Ruud mark back in the day.


Ruud was an amazing striker and Henry was an amazing playmaker as well as a striker. I'd give the edge to Henry but Henry never really reached the heights he should have. Perhaps because he left Arsenal. :side:

Some player shouldn't leave a club ever. Honestly. I think Messi is another guy who will look out of sorts if he leaves Barca. He's the best player but sometimes it just happens; you can't get through--no matter what you do.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Scholes is a damn hero. Sure he's got a temper, a crazy tackle and makes some reckless decisions, but he may well be the greatest midfielder of our generation. Absolute priviledge to watch him.


----------



## united_07

strong rumours that united have agreed a deal for Stekelenburg :no:


----------



## Kiz

not sure why that's a bad signing. he's a good keeper.


----------



## Silent Alarm

We've been linked with De Gea, Stekelenburg, Rui Patricio & Neuer.
I haven't a clue who we're gonna end up with......

Hopefully VDS swerves us all and stays for one more year.


----------



## united_07

He is the cheap option, both de gea and neuer would be better signing, having such enough of the sporting lisbon keeper to judge him


----------



## Kiz

de gea really wants to stay at athletico
neuer is basically certain to go to bayern/wants to stay in germany.

stekelenburgg wouldn't be that cheap either. he's holland's number 1, ajax's number one, wouldn't want to let him go cheaply. plus he's only what, 27ish? i'd say about 13 mil +


----------



## united_07

he would be 29 when next season starts, cant see him costing over £10m as he only has a year left on his contract.


----------



## #dealwithit

Stekelenburg's contract only has 1 more year, so I reckon United will have paid no more than 8M for him. PSV let Afellay go only for 3M to Barca in similar circumstances, so I doubt Ajax can really demand any more than that really.

I know Maartin perhaps isn't a World Class keeper, but he's still pretty good too. He's actually a similar keep to VDS in a lot of ways. He's very tall, and hence good with crosses, and he also distributes the ball very well and quick, so he'll fit in well with United's quick, counterattacking game just as VDS did. He of course doesn't have the same experience as Edwin, nor does he have the same epic reflexes, but I think he'll do a good job at United. He certainly won't be another Bosnich/Taibi/Howard/ any other flop keeper for United after Schmeichel. I'd suggest he'll be even better than madman Barthez too, who I don't want to class as a flop, as he was very good apart from mad moments.

Also lolling at the comment about Lineker being a pussy for never being booked. I'm hoping it's not a serious comment. I absolutely hate the notion that players should pick up 'x' number of bookings a season, and any less shows a lack of commitment. I hate that Robbie Savage brags about getting over 100 bookings in his career. I hate that Fabregas gets a ban for getting 5 bookings a season, every season, when half of the bookings are needless. Forwards should never get booked. Maybe once every 10 games at most. Any more is unacceptable for me. Much was made about van Persie getting sent off in the Camp Nou this season, but my question is why did he have a yellow to begin with?


----------



## Razor King

Ferguson wants VDS to retire after this season. That was his "advice" to VDS: retire when you're still on the top.


----------



## Kiz

had no idea maarten only had 1 year left. 10 mil max then, but he's still a good keeper. he's about to enter his prime as a keeper really, de gea is still really young and would cost twice as much, neuer is very unlikely. the dutch connection and as stephen said, a very similar player. you can't really go wrong with ajax players.


----------



## Seb

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Scholes is a damn hero. Sure he's got a temper, a crazy tackle and makes some reckless decisions, but he may well be the greatest midfielder of our generation. Absolute priviledge to watch him.


Zidane? If you mean this generation it's Iniesta/Xavi.

He's not even the best Man Utd midfielder of his generation (Giggs). Do you mean English midfielder? Couldn't even get in the England team over Lampard or Gerrard. Scholes has always been a great and consistent player but lets not go crazy here.

Oh, and Thierry Henry >>>> Van Nistlerooy. Best player in the world from 03-05. I've seen 3 truely great sides in my lifetime, and Henry was a star player in 2 of them, and that's not including the Barca side in 09 he was in.


----------



## united_07

ive got a feeling united are going the end up with second best options in the summer, first choice would have been de gea or neuer, end up with Stekelenburg, wanted sneijder, end up with rodwell or henderson


----------



## Seb

Man Utd don't need Sneijder, they should be playing Hernandez up front with Rooney just behind so there's no place for an attacking midfielder like Sneijder. They need a box-to-box midfielder like Modric, or Wilshere.


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> Zidane? If you mean this generation it's Iniesta/Xavi.
> 
> He's not even the best Man Utd midfielder of his generation (Giggs). Do you mean English midfielder? Couldn't even get in the England team over Lampard or Gerrard. Scholes has always been a great and consistent player but lets not go crazy here.
> 
> Oh, and Thierry Henry >>>> Van Nistlerooy. Best player in the world from 03-05. I've seen 3 truely great sides in my lifetime, and Henry was a star player in 2 of them, and that's not including the Barca side in 09 he was in.





> My toughest opponent? Scholes of Manchester. He is the complete midfielder. Scholes is undoubtedly the greatest midfielder of his generation. - Zidane
> 
> "There is no doubt for me that Paul Scholes is still in a class of his own. He’s almost untouchable in what he does. I never tire of watching him play. You rarely come across the complete footballer, but Scholes is as close to it as you can get. One of my regrets is that the opportunity to play alongside him never presented itself during my career.-Zidane
> 
> To me Paul is a role model. He is the best midfielder I’ve seen in the last 15 or 20 years.-Xavi
> 
> Without any doubt the best player in the Premiership has to be Scholes. He knows how to do everything, and he is one who directs the way his team plays. On top of that, he has indestructible mental strength and he is a genuine competitor-Henry


tbh id value these guys opinion over yours


----------



## Kiz

zidane and xavi aren't going to say their hardest opponent was themselves :lmao


----------



## Rush

:lmao took my post Kiz. 2 quotes of 4 were from Zidane, 1 from Xavi and Henry is talking about in the Premiership. how the fuck does that mean anything in this argument?


----------



## united_07

:side:


----------



## Seb

united_07 said:


> :side:


Instead of blindly quoting the opinions of the players (who themselves are better than Scholes), would you dispute anything I said in my post then?


----------



## Renegade™

Scholes deserved every bit to be ahead of both Gerrard and Lampard, being a better player than them. Oh and it's hard to argue that a player who's been instrumental in Premier League, Champions League, FA Cup and Carling Cup sides for 15 + years isn't the best midfielder of his generation. He may not be the single best, but he's right up there. Alot of people falsely appreciate Scholes.

As for Ruud vs Henry. Ruud was the better striker, Henry the better all around footballer and natural talent. 

On Stekelenburg, good news if true. Would've preffered Frey but I rate Maarten and with Adler still with Leverkusen, Neuer about to join Bayern and De Gea being young, overrated and overhyped (despite being talented) I think he'd be a good signing.


----------



## Seb

He's nowhere near Zidane or Xavi and to suggest so is laughable. He's never been the best player in the premier league, or never even close to being the best player in the world. Which is why he's never been recognized in any sort of awards. Beckham however was one of the best players in the world in 1999 and up until about 2002. Gerrard was easily one of the best players in the world from 05-08. I'm not bashing the guy, Scholes is one of the best players in the history of the premier league due to his consistency and longevity - but he's never been 'the best'.

Henry is a cut above Ruud.


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> Instead of blindly quoting the opinions of the players (who themselves are better than Scholes), would you dispute anything I said in my post then?


i would probably put zidane ahead of scholes, but i would xavi on the same level when they were both in their prime. If scholes had been playing in spain, he would get far more recognition.


----------



## Seb

Scholes on the same level as Xavi? :lmao

I'm done.


----------



## Gunner14

redeadening said:


> So who was better afterall? Ruud or Henry?
> 
> I remember being a huge Ruud mark back in the day.


Henry in the Premiership, Ruud in Europe was the popular choice when both were in the prem. But its Henry by a very long distance. Henry is one of the greatest players to ever grace these shores. Ruud is just a talented striker.



Silent Alarm said:


> Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud.
> 
> Lineker is an annoying gimp with huge ears.
> 
> Edit: He must have been a bit of a pussy not to get booked through-out his whole career.


Nothing to do with being a pussy you cant get booked when you put tackles in or track back.



united_07 said:


> i would probably put zidane ahead of scholes, but i would xavi on the same level when they were both in their prime. If scholes had been playing in spain, he would get far more recognition.


If he wasn't a dirty shit he'd get far more get credit. Shows how good on the ball he is that people can overlook the fact that he's a bigger thug on the pitch than Nigel De Jong. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

On a differnt note. Proof of the crisis we're going through. Wenger to sit down with Bendtner at the end of the season to try to convince him to stay 

bad times.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Kiz said:


> zidane and xavi aren't going to say their hardest opponent was themselves :lmao


Nor would Iniesta tbh. Pretty humble guy.

I always "liked" Iniesta better than Xavi, because I think Iniesta displays a better attacking sense. And since Xavi is most likely gonna go first, I think Iniesta is gonna be a whole lot more valuable to Barca in the coming years.

And btw, just to add on the thoughts of players on other players: 



> Manchester United striker Wayne Rooney has called Andres Iniesta "the best player in the world"


Which according to circumstances displayed in the thread, must mean Andres Iniesta is >>>> Scholes

Yeah pretty sure its useless what other players say, tbh. Especially when its from Rooney's mouth.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Scholes is on a completely different level to Lampard, stupid even comparing the two.
Gerrard and Scholes is a much closer battle but Scholes still edges it for me.

Scholes a bigger thug than De Jong?
Tell me, how many legs has De Jong snapped in the past couple of years and how many has Scholes snapped in 15+ years?

Yeah, bullshit....


----------



## united_07

Seb said:


> Scholes on the same level as Xavi? :lmao
> 
> I'm done.


we get it you're a leeds fan

just looking at your post history the only time you come back in this thread is to be anti-united, whether it be about scholes, giggs, rooney, fergie etc...

when people like xavi, zidane, best, lippi and loads of others say scholes is one of the best midfielders of the past 20 years i tend to agree with them


----------



## Seb

united_07 said:


> we get it you're a leeds fan
> 
> just looking at your post history the only time you come back in this thread is to be anti-united, whether it be about scholes, giggs, rooney, fergie etc...
> 
> when people like xavi, zidane, best, lippi and loads of others say scholes is one of the best midfielders of the past 20 years i tend to agree with them


I'm not anti-united, and I barely follow Leeds. I enjoy watching them (Man Utd) play. This thread has just been tarnished with biased, often blind Man Utd fans.

Scholes - Not as good as Zidane or Xavi therefore i'm anti-scholes. Okay then. Dispute any of the points i've made in the past couple of pages.

Giggs - So because I said Giggs wasn't the best player in the premier league in 2009 (you're lying if you disagree) and therefore shouldn't have been awarded 'best player in the premier league in 2009', I must be anti-Giggs!

Rooney - Confused about this one. I have an England shirt with Rooney on the back. Despite Rooney being open to plenty of criticism for his off the pitch actions, being a Barcelona 'fan/follower' I said the other day that if Rooney came out and scored a hat-trick in the champions league final I wouldn't help but smile.

Fergie - Again, because I suggest that Fergie was justified in being banned for suggesting referee's were corrupt, I must be anti-Fergie! Even though i've said before that Fergie is the best manager to ever manage in England!

Believe it or not, Man Utd players aren't perfect and you don't always have to run to their defence.



Silent Alarm said:


> Scholes is on a completely different level to Lampard, stupid even comparing the two.
> Gerrard and Scholes is a much closer battle but Scholes still edges it for me.


Scholes is definitely a better player than Lampard.


----------



## #dealwithit

Scholes > Beckham and Gerrard.

I'm a big fan of Beckham and hate it when people say 'He's rubbish and only ever got attention cause of his looks and celebrity lifestyle/He's not a footballer he's a brand', ect. Beckham was a cracking player. Sure some people who have never watched football might misinterpret his ability as being greater than it was because of his current fame (I hope that makes sense). But amoungst knowledgable football fans and pundits, he is rightly considered one of the best English players of his generation. He's definitely up there with the Shearer, Scholes, Gascoigne, and Adams. That said, I personally prefer Scholes, as he's been at the top longer than Becks. At their primes, perhaps Beckham was better than Scholes (I'm thinking about that imperious performance 5-1 v Germany), but it's not like Scholes was that far behind him, at least at club level. I think it's fair to say Scholes didn't quite have the impact on international football that he should have, but in fairness you could also argue that's to no fault of his own.

As far as comparisons with Zidane and Xavi go, while I don't think he's quite as good as either of them, they are probably the 3 best midfielders of their generation, so I'd have to say he is up there.

Gerrard isn't and will never be in Scholes league.


----------



## Silent Alarm

"Man United players aren't perfect..."

SLANDER!


----------



## reDREDD

You know, you guys are being a little hard on Lampard.


----------



## Vader

I'll defend them like they're my children. And that all of the other team's players are paedophiles.


----------



## Kiz

how come scholes had a nothing career at international level?


----------



## united_07

Kiz said:


> how come scholes had a nothing career at international level?


sven mismanaged him, put him on the left and played lampard and gerrard in the centre, despite everyone knowing them two dont play well together. Scholes got annoyed with it and retired from international football in 2004


----------



## #dealwithit

Also, Scholes didn't have a nothing Internation career. How do you think England qualified for Euro 2000?


----------



## Kiz

i'll try and tell you once i know what happened.

it's a struggle, being around 7 years old and having no interest in football.


----------



## Seb

The only players i've seen really do well at international level for England are Owen and Beckham. Though I wasn't really old enough to see Shearer or Gazza in their pomp.

The last genuine performer at a big tournament for us was Rooney at Euro 2004 but he hasn't done much that really warrants praise since.


----------



## united_07

well in rooney's defence he has been carrying injuries going into both the international tournaments since euro 2004, breaking his metatarsal in 2006 then his ankle against bayern before the world cup last year


----------



## haribo

united_07 said:


> ive got a feeling united are going the end up with second best options in the summer, first choice would have been de gea or neuer, end up with Stekelenburg, wanted sneijder, end up with rodwell or henderson


Oh dear God no. But I'd accept Stekelenburg if it meant the other Dutchie coming too!


----------



## Razor King

Club Football has become so enormous these days, and as much as it pains me to admit; club football is far more significant than the World Cup or international football, as a whole. In fact, Champions League seems to be the biggest football competition in the world. Most players these days don't even care for playing for their country. It's all about their clubs.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Razor King said:


> Club Football has become so enormous these days, and as much as it pains me to admit; club football is far more significant than the World Cup or international football, as a whole. In fact, Champions League seems to be the biggest football competition in the world. Most players these days don't even care for playing for their country. It's all about their clubs.


That's what i'm like. I watch England games, but not as enthusiastically as club football, maybe when Ben Foster's in goal.


----------



## Vader

I'd rather see United win the Premier League/Champion's League than England win the World Cup.


----------



## Razor King

I'd rather see Argentina win the World Cup and Arsenal win... ANY TROPHY!


----------



## Magsimus

I'd rather Newcastle won a penalty than England winning the World Cup. Owen Hargreaves as a 1 man England team at the 06 World Cup was fairly impressive though. 

Birmingham tomorrow.. let's see if the team are still on their holidays.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Magsimus said:


> I'd rather Newcastle won a penalty than England winning the World Cup. Owen Hargreaves as a 1 man England team at the 06 World Cup was fairly impressive though.
> 
> Birmingham tomorrow.. let's see if the team are still on their holidays.


No, we finished our holidays when we beat Bolton 1-0. Saying that, drawing at home to Wolves is embarrassing.

If we hadn't won the Carling Cup, we'd probably be safe by now.


----------



## Magsimus

Haha meant our team after the gutless showing at Anfield last week.

Not to mention having the worst strikers in the league.


----------



## united_07

some Stoke fans might show themselves as complete twats this weekend, if they havent already done that, apparently they are all going to boo aaron ramsey when they play arsenal

edit: united's new home shirt


----------



## Vader

looks nice, won't get it though. get one every two or three years


----------



## Silent Alarm

Looks plain. Not classy plain either, just boring plain.
I'll get it though, on Soccertriads of course :side:.


----------



## Evo

Looks like a Man U top. That collar is annoying though.


----------



## [email protected]

united_07 said:


> some Stoke fans might show themselves as complete twats this weekend, if they havent already done that, apparently they are all going to boo aaron ramsey when they play arsenal
> 
> edit: united's new home shirt


I read some shit too about the match on Sunday like: 
_
He'll break it again
he'll break it again
RYAN SHAWCROSS!
he'll break it again_

:no:


----------



## Gunner14

Sounds about right for Stoke. Disgusting people in a disgusting area supporting a disgusting team (although on the pitch this season i will give them credit for slightly changing their ways). I don't hate many clubs but Stoke and Wolves are two i wouldn't be sorry to see go bust and die.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Seb said:


> I'm not anti-united, and I barely follow Leeds. I enjoy watching them (Man Utd) play. *This thread has just been tarnished with biased, often blind Man Utd fans.*


I strongly agree, I hate this thread 99% of the time. We need to make a Man U thread so this can be a Premiership/fa cup/league cup thread not a MAN U...oh and the rest of the English teams thread. 

Not because I hate Man U because I can have football discussions with sane Man U fans but because almost every time I click on this thread the talk is all about them. I guess it's because my team is not one of the "big four" that I notice or care about this more.


Btw: Scholes great player, fantastic servant for the club...best in the world, no. Still doesn't diminish his accomplishments or lessen him as a player.


----------



## Silent Alarm

They see us winnin', they hatin' :side:. Just messing, I think there's a fairly varied discussion on teams here. It can get a little United-focused at times but not so much that it's thread destroying.

If we win the league though....you've been warned......


----------



## EGame

What exactly is "new" about that United jersey? -_-


----------



## BkB Hulk

united_07 said:


> some Stoke fans might show themselves as complete twats this weekend, if they havent already done that, apparently they are all going to boo aaron ramsey when they play arsenal


Disgusting, but I really shouldn't be surprised. Hopefully Ramsey destroys them.


----------



## Evo

I like watching Stoke City play. I hope they continue to rise up, starting with Man City on the 14th.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think the United kit 11/12 collar is different. I think their current one has an all-white collar.

I still need to get a job so I can get the Chelsea 11/12 jersey.


----------



## Renegade™

> The last genuine performer at a big tournament for us was Rooney at Euro 2004 but he hasn't done much that really warrants praise since.


Owen Hargreaves single handedly trying to win the World Cup 06 tbh.


----------



## Rush

Razor King said:


> Club Football has become so enormous these days, and as much as it pains me to admit; club football is far more significant than the World Cup or international football, as a whole. In fact, Champions League seems to be the biggest football competition in the world. Most players these days don't even care for playing for their country. It's all about their clubs.


Pretty much always been that way for me tbh, living in Australia and all. Why would players care too much about their country? They don't pay them. Its their clubs that give them their massive wages.


----------



## Destiny

St. Stephen said:


> Gerrard isn't and will never be in Scholes league.




Gerrard has been one of the best midfielder's in the world for the past 10 years.

Im not saying he is better than Scholes, but you cant say Gerrard isn't in scholes league.


----------



## Gunner14

Destiny said:


> Gerrard has been one of the best midfielder's in the world for the past 10 years.
> 
> Im not saying he is better than Scholes, but you cant say Gerrard isn't in scholes league.


You can quite easily. Gerrard is the most overrated player ever. He gets the ball and shoots all the time. DOes nothing else. 99 out of 100 hit the stands then every now and again he scores 1 and everyone bums him like he's good. Scholes is light years ahead of Gerrard. Also another reason why Gerrard is so overrated is no matter where you play thats not what where he plays best. If he goes on the right scouse monkeys say no he can play wide he's a centre mid. Ig he goes on the left same. If you play him centre mid - He cant play centre mid he needs to have two players behind him. If you put him defensive mid its he's not a defense midfielder he needs freedom to attack. If you put him behind the striker he can only play there with Torres.

Honestly how good is someone who is so limited. Ive never seen such a highly rated player put in so many shit performances and not be pulled up about it.



Renegade™ said:


> Owen Hargreaves single handedly trying to win the World Cup 06 tbh.


Hargreaves doesn't count he's not a media darling so no-one noticed. Hargreaves was also awesome in the 1st 2 games of the 02 world cup till he got injured. Absolutly loved him even bought a Bayern Shirt just so i could have Hargreaves on it. Then he joined United


----------



## Razor King

Scholes > both Lampard and Gerrard.

The only reason why people notice Gerrard (and Lampard) more is their international careers. Maybe the media influence too.




Rush said:


> Pretty much always been that way for me tbh, living in Australia and all. *Why would players care too much about their country?* They don't pay them. Its their clubs that give them their massive wages.


I'd say, due to pride and passion. History. Politically, World Cup is more extensive and has more impact to the wider people. These reasons make the WC the most _important_ trophy in Football. But it's not as significant to the players anymore. Even to many fans.

$$$$$ > Those things for players. That's how it has become and I don't blame them though.


----------



## Kiz

it depends where you're from.


----------



## Rush

come at me him bro


----------



## Vader

I'm not a DJ, so he won't hit me.


----------



## Tomkin

united_07 said:


> some Stoke fans might show themselves as complete twats this weekend, if they havent already done that, apparently they are all going to boo aaron ramsey when they play arsenal



You said "some" and everyone thinks you're talking about the whole of Stoke. I was going to quote gunner14 but he really is a deluded retard and by looking at his posts knows shit about football.

If Ramsey doesn't shake Shawcross' hand before the game tomorrow I hope the whole ground boo the prick out of the stadium, had sympathy at the time, but his reaction to the incident showed a complete and utter lack of class, and frankly, was a disgrace. Yes the tackle could have harmed his career, but he was damn well sure he was going to damage Shawcross' reputation and future in the game as much as he could in revenge, by not accepting his apology and not stating the obvious, that it was an unfortunate accident.

In contrast Stuart Holden's reaction to his recent leg break was absolutely fantastic, even more so considering it's his second leg break so early in his career, and I have a huge amount of respect for him because of it. That lad has more class in his little finger than Ramsey does in his whole body.

I despise every Arsenal fan from London who I have met, proper deluded little shits who booed shawcross every time he touched the ball at the emirates. Even so tomorrow my voice will be used to get behind Stoke and boo their pedophile prick of a manager


----------



## Von Doom

Gerrard is no where near as overrated as Lampard IMO, and that's from a normally biased Evertonian view.

Other news, I wonder what Lescott's excuse will be today, still hasn't faced us in a City shirt. Cunt.


----------



## united_07

Whats to say he has to accept an apology from someone who put him out for a year, while shawcross was only out for 3 matches.You said it could of harmed his carrer, but its obvious it has, as he has missed a year of playing and training


Oh and Ravel Morrison is starting for the u-18 this morning so perhaps the clubs are sticking by him


----------



## Gunner14

tomkim4 said:


> You said "some" and everyone thinks you're talking about the whole of Stoke. I was going to quote gunner14 but he really is a deluded retard and by looking at his posts knows shit about football.
> 
> *Deluded about what? Explain... *
> 
> If Ramsey doesn't shake Shawcross' hand before the game tomorrow I hope the whole ground boo the prick out of the stadium, had sympathy at the time, but his reaction to the incident showed a complete and utter lack of class, and frankly, was a disgrace. Yes the tackle could have harmed his career, but he was damn well sure he was going to damage Shawcross' reputation and future in the game as much as he could in revenge, by not accepting his apology and not stating the obvious, that it was an unfortunate accident.
> 
> *It was a stupid reckless challenge from a limited footbaler*
> 
> In contrast Stuart Holden's reaction to his recent leg break was absolutely fantastic, even more so considering it's his second leg break so early in his career, and I have a huge amount of respect for him because of it. That lad has more class in his little finger than Ramsey does in his whole body.
> 
> I despise every Arsenal fan from London who I have met, proper deluded little shits who booed shawcross every time he touched the ball at the emirates. Even so tomorrow my voice will be used to get behind Stoke and boo their pedophile prick of a manager


Ramsey >>>>> Stoke.

Well done from proving what everyone already know's about people from Stoke.


----------



## Rush

accident? it was a pretty reckless challenge.


----------



## Tomkin

united_07 said:


> Whats to say he has to accept an apology from someone who put him out for a year, while shawcross was only out for 3 matches.You said it could of harmed his carrer, but its obvious it has, as he has missed a year of playing and training


Because it would of been the decent thing to do as the incident was a clear accident. It's not just the "not accepting the apology" bit it was how he and wenger made Shawcross out to be a mindless thug. It would of been a different story on here if Stuart Holden and Owen Coyle stated in the media that Johnny evans should be banned from football for deliberately trying to break his leg.


----------



## Von Doom

It was an accident. The thing you have to think about is that if Ramsey was the one crippling Shawcross, then Wenger would be out in the press like a shot "oh he doesn't have a malicious bone in his body, he clearly went for the ball and didn't mean it", if someone so much as jostles with one of his players it's an immediate call for a ban, he's a hypocritical twat, and as much as Dalglish isn't my hero, I'd love to shake his hand purely for telling Wenger to just piss off.


----------



## Gunner14

tomkim4 said:


> Because it would of been the decent thing to do as the incident was a clear accident. It's not just the "not accepting the apology" bit it was how he and wenger made Shawcross out to be a mindless thug. It would of been a different story on here if Stuart Holden and Owen Coyle stated in the media that Johnny evans should be banned from football for deliberately trying to break his leg.


The difference is Stuart Holden said he got hurt because he pulled out of the tackle. Which is why he believes his leg got broken. 

I believe it was a terrible challenge and there was no reason for Evans to go for the ball front on. But he gets the media protection because he plays for united just like he got when he went studs up into Drogba's chest.

Also J.Evans didnt run 10 yards to scythe down Holden in his own half. Stoke play dirty football and it was bound to happen at some point. The attacks were never directly directed at Shawcross just around how 10 teams in the premiership shit themselves when they play Arsenal and can't do anything other than foul. If anything the comments were more an attack on Tony Pulis for setting his team out to 'let them know your there' and 'get in hard'


----------



## united_07

doesn't particularly matter if he accepted his apology or not, some stoke fans will still make them self look like twats in front of millions. Trying to justify by making out ramsey is the bad guy in this situation is ridiculous


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao at Leeds. Poor Kasper.


----------



## Rush

poor keeping :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

Leeds just missed out on a playoff spot, didn't they? Ha.


----------



## Rush

they still could make it via a miracle.


----------



## Kiz

shawcross was a mistake.

shit tackle, shit bloke.


----------



## Kenny

damn man city in the lead


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Heskey off, positive substitution for Villa!


----------



## Kenny

BAINES misses


----------



## Kenny

OSMAN SCORES.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Villa Park in good voice today.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

City needed more of this guy


----------



## steamed hams

Spurs still have an outside chance of 4th.


----------



## CGS

steamed hams said:


> Spurs still have an outside chance of 4th.


Spurs still have to face City & Us(Liverpool). I'd actually say we have a better chance of making it than Spurs considering we are playing well and Spurs are dropping points damn near everywhere. 

On Saying that considering City pretty much just need 1 more win they have got the spot.


----------



## Von Doom

3 Defensive midfielders, we get battered. 4-4-2 we play very well and deservedly win. Seamus Coleman is a hero


----------



## Kiz

no one 3 defensive midfields like us.


----------



## Von Doom

Kiz said:


> no one 3 defensive midfields like us.


Precisely, which is why when we played it you played us off the park in the first half


----------



## Kiz

its a terrible way to go about trying to win.

viera should not be starting important games.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Haven't been home, missed a few things here. Just to address the comments about Scholes- his achievements in the game, his longevity, his influence as a player, his loyalty, the amount he used to score, the sheer quality of passing, the compliments and praise heaped on him by so many respectable people involved in the game. These are the reasons he's there for consideration as the best midfielder of his generation, IMO (and it is consideration. I didn't say he was the best).

Zidane, Roy Keane, Xavi and other names would be there, too, depending on how you count a 'generation'. I'd definitely put his as the best British midfielder of recent years, though.

Didn't count Giggs as I was referring to more central midfield than wingers, but he's unquestionably one the best ever, for my money.


----------



## steamed hams

Charlie Adam may have just broken Bale's ankle.


----------



## united_07

Charlie adam should have been sent off just now, studs up challenge right on bale's ankle, had to be stretchered off, could be a broken ankle

:lmao gomes you twat


----------



## steamed hams

Crazy stuff, 2 super stops from Gomez then flaps at a cross and a penalty results.


----------



## DB

Gomes has now officially topped Almunia and all the other useless gits who've kept goal for Arsenal.


----------



## united_07

I really hope fergie doesn't buy charlie adam in the summer, complete twat, overrated


----------



## Overrated

what a disgusting challenge on bale. the FA need to bring in lengthy ban's to stop tackles like that. 

i really hope we smash stoke tomorrow and ramsey scores just to shut the stokie twats up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gomes, he is fucking hilarious!


----------



## united_07

:lmao gary neville is now on twitter, thought this reply was funny when robbie savage referred to gary and phil as the munsters



> @RobbieSavage8 Nothing like the Munsters!They were popular!I will tune into BBC7 next year to see you doing the Midlands North Sunday league
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/GNev2


----------



## Magsimus

Savage will have a far more successful media career than Neville, and rightfully so.


----------



## united_07

Why rightfully so? Seen neville a few times as a pundit and as a commentator, seemed knowledgable and more interesting than someone like mick mccarthy 

neville and savage are good mates anyway, its quite funny reading their back and forth


----------



## Gunner14

united_07 said:


> Why rightfully so? Seen neville a few times as a pundit and as a commentator, seemed knowledgable and more interesting than someone like mick mccarthy
> 
> neville and savage are good mates anyway, its quite funny reading their back and forth


Because Neville is a biased red so him on punditry will be a disgrace. Its already bad enough that the F.A, the refs, the media all lick united assholes super sundays doing it as well will be too much.

Also an empty chair gives more insight than Mick McCarthy so its not exactly worth chanting about that he's better than him.


----------



## Magsimus

Entertainment.

He can have all the knowledge in the world but he's bored me on his appearances. Man Utd fans would love him though obviously (though I admit Shearer is terrible). Just like Savage speaking his mind and his banter is usually good.

They've taken over my twitter news feed 8*D


----------



## DB

united_07 said:


> Why rightfully so? Seen neville a few times as a pundit and as a commentator, seemed knowledgable and *more interesting than someone like mick mccarthy*
> 
> neville and savage are good mates anyway, its quite funny reading their back and forth


It's not exactly difficult to be more interesting than Mick McCarthy.


----------



## haribo

Gunner14 said:


> Its already bad enough that the F.A, the refs, the media all lick united assholes super sundays doing it as well will be too much.


The FA? Do me a favour.

What is it about pundits and their English failures? Did they drop out of school at 12 years old? Shearer always grates when he can't comprehend the past tense and says "he done well there" and likewise bollocks.


----------



## Gunner14

haribo said:


> The FA? Do me a favour.
> 
> What is it about pundits and their English failures? Did they drop out of school at 12 years old? Shearer always grates when he can't comprehend the past tense and says "he done well there" and likewise bollocks.


Always get a united fan as ref for big games. Refs decided by the F.A. Always get nice fixture schedules. - Planned by F.A.

So yes the F.A do do you a favour.


----------



## united_07

DB said:


> It's not exactly difficult to be more interesting than Mick McCarthy.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Gomes in red hot streak. Arry's missus would have kept more clean sheets than him.


----------



## CGS

Spurs need to get rid of Gomes tbh. Dude can make the best saves in the world then fuck up right after :lmao. Not a Keeper you want for a European challenging team.


----------



## Magsimus

SAMBA. What a hero.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Gunner14 said:


> Always get a united fan as ref for big games. Refs decided by the F.A. Always get nice fixture schedules. - Planned by F.A.
> 
> So yes the F.A do do you a favour.


What are these nice fixture schedules, exactly? Just curious how we have it so much better than Arsenal, here.


----------



## Silent Alarm

"A United fan as ref"

Erm....you do know that picture of Webb was photoshopped, yeah? :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Webb's given many dodgy decisions against us (Adebayor scoring with his hand?), but because we actually go on to win many games even with bad decisions against us, people don't make a fuss of and remember them. 

If a bad decision is given to us, it's incredibly unlikely we capitulate or let the other team go on to win. Thus the decision is the ONLY reason we won, and it's put under a microscope. Take the 5-2 against Spurs- one dodgy penalty claim (bad decision, tbh) is why they lost? Fuck off, they still had to concede 4 legitimate goals.

By the way, Palacios should have seen red in that game in the first half, but the ref, incredibly, let him stay on the pitch. That's one bad decision each in that match, both potential game changers, but because we had the quality, desire and mental strength to turn the result around, it was only the bad penalty call that was important? Palacios wrongly not being dismissed was barely mentioned, even though it was a bad call and could have helped cost us the game.

I'm not feeling hard done by here, because it's football. I'm not saying we have it so hard, because we don't. I just get perplexed at the fact that bad decisions against us don't get a quarter of the press of decisions for us, simply because they're far less likely to be the reason we don't win.

Oh, and the ref who gave a dodgy call to the benefit of BOTH teams in the Spurs-United match? 'Biased' Howard Webb.


----------



## Destiny

still hope for champions league if we beat fulham :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Absolutely shitting it over tomorrow, I'm convinced we're gonna lose . The thought of Cuntface Terry lifting that cup again makes me want to vomit. Satan, if you're down there, help us out!

Whatever happens tomorrow evening, I'm gonna be drunk. Please make it the good kind of drunk.


----------



## Rush

just so you know, this thread will be unbearable for you guys for a few days if united lose 8*D


----------



## Kenny

it'll be unbearable for everyone else if they win


----------



## Evo

I'm so friggin' nervous about the game tomorrow.

I won't be crushed to death if Chelsea loses. The comeback they've made is spectacular and I can take something good away from this season no matter what. But damn, if they win...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> just so you know, this thread will be unbearable for you guys for a few days if united lose 8*D


:lmao if we lose, this thread will almost be a beacon of welcomeness, next to actually seeing the majority of my friends. You guys aren't too bad, even when Liverpool beat us.


----------



## Kenny

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao if we lose, this thread will almost be a beacon of welcomeness, next to actually seeing the majority of my friends. You guys aren't too bad, even when Liverpool beat us.


In real life, I wouldn't be as nice.


----------



## Silent Alarm

If we lose, I might not be around for a while. I'm sure the banter would be left in my User CP anyway, I'd see it eventually :side:.


----------



## Gunner14

Silent Alarm said:


> "A United fan as ref"
> 
> Erm....you do know that picture of Webb was photoshopped, yeah? :lmao


Still a United fan. He's openly admitted that he is.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> What are these nice fixture schedules, exactly? Just curious how we have it so much better than Arsenal, here.


When the fixture list gets done all the big games for United are spread out nicely. Other clubs always seem to face things like this 

27 Wed Barclays Premier League	A Aston Villa 0 0 
31 Sun Barclays Premier League	H Manchester United 1 3 
February 
07 Sun Barclays Premier League	A Chelsea 0 2 
10 Wed Barclays Premier League	H Liverpool 1 0 

Every year all the other big clubs tend to get fixture lists which have massive games back to back. Manchester United very rarely do. If you can show me any time Man United have had that as a 4 game spell ill be amazed.


----------



## Kenny

Howard Webb vs Chelsea.

Don't act like you're not suprised when he's reffing the match. 

Chelsea just have to try and score through open play. :side:


----------



## united_07

Gunner14 said:


> Still a United fan. He's openly admitted that he is.


yeah he is a rotherham united fan


----------



## Kiz

webb got an mbe via services to the manchester united community :side:


----------



## Kenny

i sorta hope wolves beat west brom. still rather them to west ham.


----------



## Vader

If Webb's a United fan he wouldn't be refereeing the matches, you've just established that from a photoshopped picture. I'm fairly certain you can't ref in the city you're from either, but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gunner14 said:


> Still a United fan. He's openly admitted that he is.


Any link for that?


----------



## Vader

He's just talking bollocks.

"“I don’t even come from Manchester. If anything I prefer Sheffield United to Manchester because I come from Rotherham which is 10km from Sheffield,” Webb said.

The English press has inferred that Webb is a United fan since he was seen taking a Cristiano Ronaldo jersey as a souvenir.

“Last week I was a Liverpool fan and I don’t know what else they will say I’m a fan of.”"


----------



## Kenny

chelsea/man utd cannot compare to amazing game we're about to witness in wolves/west brom


----------



## Silent Alarm

It could work against United, Webb being ref.
He won't want to be seen to be favouring United so he could over-compensate by giving Chelsea a few handy calls.

Jesus, will 4 o'clock just hurry the fuck up and get here!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Gunner14 said:


> Still a United fan. He's openly admitted that he is.


Back this up with any source, link, evidence that proves he's 'openly admitted' any such thing?




Gunner14 said:


> When the fixture list gets done all the big games for United are spread out nicely. Other clubs always seem to face things like this
> 
> 27 Wed Barclays Premier League	A Aston Villa 0 0
> 31 Sun Barclays Premier League	H Manchester United 1 3
> February
> 07 Sun Barclays Premier League	A Chelsea 0 2
> 10 Wed Barclays Premier League	H Liverpool 1 0
> 
> Every year all the other big clubs tend to get fixture lists which have massive games back to back. Manchester United very rarely do. If you can show me any time Man United have had that as a 4 game spell ill be amazed.


First off, I don't remember all our fixture lists, I could barely tell you games I went to before this season, so can't give you a definitive list. Aston Villa is a pretty odd inclusion, is it just because you drew? Which other teams do you count as 'big' fixtures, Everton? Sunderland? Fulham? Newcastle? All above Villa in the table, so presumably a harder match. Although I guess the FA weren't accounting for Villa's form while fucking you?

All I do know is, if it wasn't for the snow that came at the worst time, we'd have had Arsenal and Chelsea back to back TWICE this season. Those are the hardest fixtures in the league, on paper, IMO. Not exactly weekend's where we'll be breezing it.

Is this claim being made because Wenger made his annual fixtures complaint interview, again? Hadn't caught one this year.


----------



## Kiz

it's gunner14, dont expect any actual backing up/knowledge.

dont forget, no one should get any points at emirates.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Oh, I just checked his list. Villa are one of the teams he expects 4 points from, Everton wouldn't count as a big match because he expects 6.

Just saw Wenger's annual fixture complaint, now I know why Gunner is bringing this up 8*D


----------



## Kenny

i'm convinced wenger posts in this thread.


----------



## united_07

:shocked: perhaps he is a liverpool fan after all :lmao


----------



## Kenny

wolves up 1-0!


----------



## [email protected]

united_07 said:


> :shocked: perhaps he is a liverpool fan after all :lmao


Did Ryan Babel saw this?


----------



## Kenny

:lmao at west brom's defence. wolves 2-0 up and out of the bottom 3.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

RatedR13 said:


> He's just talking bollocks.
> 
> "“I don’t even come from Manchester. If anything I prefer *Sheffield United* to Manchester because I come from Rotherham which is 10km from Sheffield,” Webb said.
> 
> The English press has inferred that Webb is a United fan since he was seen taking a Cristiano Ronaldo jersey as a souvenir.
> 
> “Last week I was a Liverpool fan and I don’t know what else they will say I’m a fan of.”"


Lol, if my Sheffield United game on Football Manager is anything to go by I'd say that he's full of shit. I get a player sent off every time he refs on of my games!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Nearly a great goal by Odemwingie. Fantastic skill, looked like a corner too.


----------



## Magsimus

Bloody hell, Woy looked like he was gonna have a breakdown.


----------



## Silent Alarm

3-0 now, Fletcher. More terrible defending.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Hansen would have had a field day with this defending, if it was on a Saturday. Baggies' defence has been incredibly lacklustre so far.

EDIT: Not sure about that penalty..


----------



## Kenny

:lmao west brom.

have a soft spot for wolves, so i'm liking this.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Penalty to West Brom, shocking decision.
Dive by Odemwingie, was going down before the tackle was made and the Wolves player pulled out of the challenge.


----------



## Kenny

3-1. hope this doesn't end with west brom getting more goals


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Thomas twats it against the bar, great play.


----------



## Magsimus

This is awesome, a far better game than Man Utd/Chelsea will be.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Definitely, they're nearly always shit games when we play Chelsea. Much cagier affairs, not sure my heart could take this sort of all out attack this afternoon, though.

Tchoyi really should have scored there.


----------



## Kenny

Magsimus said:


> This is awesome, a far better game than Man Utd/Chelsea will be.


as i already pointed out earlier


----------



## Magsimus

King Kenny said:


> as i already pointed out earlier












Looks like too little too late for WBA.


----------



## united_07

Early team news suggests united are without evra today, looks like it will be

VDS, Fabio, rio, vidic, o'shea, valencia, carrick, giggs, park, rooney, hernandez


----------



## Kenny

Magsimus said:


> Looks like too little too late for WBA.


thankyou. much appreciated


----------



## Silent Alarm

Messi-esque from Stephen Ward! So close to a mental goal.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Strong team, full backs are the main concern and I can see them being exposed, mainly Fabio. Valencia may have a lot of covering to do today. Very happy to see Little Pea & Park starting, if that's accurate

Ward, fucking hell. Would have been an amazing goal.

EDIT: "Why is Carlos Vela not shooting there?" - odd question to ask, considering who he's on loan from :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

Aww Wolves, doing the "Poznan"? Really?

Edit: Passionate young fan for Wolves there :lmao.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Nearly 2 hours left, this is killing me...

Not sure what to hope for here. Stoke to build momentum towards the FA Cup final? Arsenal to go level with Chelsea and really pile the pressure on? As long as the game's entertaining, I guess.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Stoke fans are booing Ramsey alright. Fucking bunch of retards.

I kinda hope Ramsey scores and does a Jericho-style "my leg is okay" celebration .


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Kenwyne Jones capatalises on Arshavin's dumb, dumb foul. Was that Djourou there who was "marking" him?

EDIT: "1-0 to the rugby team" :lmao. Not a fan of Stoke and their support at the best of times, but that did raise a wry smile.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Awful defending by Arsenal there.

"1-0 to the rugby team!" That's funny in fairness :lmao.
"Swing low, sweet chariot" They're really taking the piss now.....brilliant.


----------



## BkB Hulk

:lmao @ Gibbs ducking the ball. Top notch defending as always from Arsenal.


----------



## Razor King

Arsenal beats Man United, then loses to Stoke City.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Big deflection, 2-0. Pennant.


----------



## Silent Alarm

2-0, Pennant. Big deflection.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Hit the crossbar there, would have been a cracker! Aren't Stoke one of Gunner14's '6 points' teams? :lmao


----------



## united_07

:lmao typical arsenal


----------



## Kenny

:lmao arsenal

any team news?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Arsenal lacking spine, what else is new? Schoolgirl defending, and no real killer instinct going forward.

Club needs some sort of u-haul. Or an Arsene u-haul.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

King Kenny said:


> :lmao arsenal
> 
> any team news?


Haven't seen anything confirmed yet. Torres looks sad, and Drogba looks happy, though. Take from that what you will.

Another 70 minutes or so yet, fucks sake, can't stand the wait for the late Sunday KO. Hopefully Stoke keep the entertainment levels up.


----------



## DB

Arsenal are such a farce. Stoke fans are a fucking disgrace for booing Ramsey.


----------



## Goku

Why so poor @ Arsenal?


----------



## Kiz

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Haven't seen anything confirmed yet. Torres looks sad, and Drogba looks happy, though. Take from that what you will.
> 
> Another 70 minutes or so yet, fucks sake, can't stand the wait for the late Sunday KO. Hopefully Stoke keep the entertainment levels up.


torres is sad cos everyone keeps calling him ladyboy


----------



## DB

Bendtner on the right wing, yeah that'll work Arsene.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal trying to be hard-men, they're about as threatening as a pack of kittens.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao Bendtner


----------



## united_07

the team as i said earlier is 

mufc: Van der Sar; Fabio Ferdinand Vidic O'Shea; Valencia Carrick GiggsPark; Rooney; Hernandez.

Subs: Ando, Berba, Smalling, Nani, Scholes, Evans, PIG


----------



## Kenny

Chelsea need to exploit Fabio. Park always seems to do well in these games.


----------



## Von Doom

Sagna you diving prick


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Sagna didn't appear to really be touched there, then. Must have learnt that watching Mascherano or Busquets.


----------



## united_07

chelsea : Chelsea: Cech, Ivanovic, Luiz, Terry, Cole, Lampard, Mikel, Essien, Kalou, Drogba, Malouda

bench: Turnbull Alex Ferreira Ramires Benayoun Torres Anelka


----------



## Kenny

bad challenge


----------



## Silent Alarm

The full-backs worry me, otherwise we look okay.
Chelsea look strong.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Strong Chelsea team. Much more concerned by that Kalouda guy than if Torres replaced either winger.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Chelsea: Cech, Ivanovic, Luiz, Terry, Cole, Lampard, Mikel, Essien, KALOUDA, Drogba

Chelsea so confident, they're starting with ten men.


----------



## united_07

wilshere should have been off today, went in twice with studs up in the match


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Fantastic save by Begovic.


----------



## Silent Alarm

No, "studs up" would be used if a Stoke player made that challenge but it's only "overly aggressive" if an Arsenal player does it.


----------



## Kenny

are you suprised? wenger will probaly say he never saw it


----------



## Kun10

I get the feeling Wilshere could stop short of knifing one of the opposition players to death before the english commentators utter a bad word about him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

2-1, Van Persie.

3-1, Walters. Fucking Arsenal :lmao.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Arsenal :lmao

Didn't deserve to get anything from the game.


----------



## DB

Just resign now please Wenger.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao Arsenal. how pathetic


----------



## Von Doom

Typical of Arsenal.


----------



## reDREDD

Its understandable. They beat a weak team like united decisively last week but they were never gonna stand a chance vs the might of stoke.


----------



## Kenny

watch out man city


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

What do you reckon the odds on three 3-1 home victories would be today?


----------



## tombo2326

I got a laugh out of Arsenal losing. 
Do you guys think its worth me staying up for Man U Vs Chelsea???


----------



## Kenny

^yeah why not?


----------



## tombo2326

King Kenny said:


> ^yeah why not?


Well I could sleep haha 
But I dont no who is in and who is out for either team
Will it be an entertaing game? Thoughts?


----------



## Kenny

From Andy, Bolton, on text: "I've had 30 quid on every Premier League team to score this weekend, just need a goalfest at Old Trafford for £6,127, don't care who wins."

would :lmao if it ended 0-0


----------



## Silent Alarm

Okay, main-event time. My stomach is in fucking knots.

I'll either be posting lots later or just.....once :side:.


----------



## Kenny

come on chelsea...


----------



## KingJames23

Arsenal need some serious investment. Almunia, Clichy, Squillaci, Denilson, Diaby, Rosicky, Vela and Bendtner are not even close to being good enough for a team that's supposed to realistically challenge for major trophies, and the likes of Szczesny, Djourou, Koscielny and Chamakh should be fringe players at the very most, playing in no more than a handful of games each season. 

Unless they bring in 5 or 6 good additions this summer (if it means selling Fabregas and Arshavin, who usually look as if they'd rather be elsewhere, so be it) and get rid of the deadwood, they'll soon not only be left behind by Man Utd and Chelsea, but could well drop out of the top 4 I fear. 

I have no faith in Wenger sorting out the same problems that have existed for the last 5 years, so hope the board put some pressure on him but, again, can't see that happening. 

Hoping for Stekelenburg, Cissokho, Cahill, Vertonghen/Toulalan, Hazard and Gervinho/Aguero, but expecting Fabregas to leave and Oxlade-Chamberlain and a couple more no-hopers to join. Happy days.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

CHICHARITOOOOOOOO


----------



## tombo2326

WOW!

Im staying up lol


----------



## Von Doom

Very good goal, shoddy defending by Luiz


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao proof that he is just a shit Coloccini.


----------



## united_07

KingJames23 said:


> Arsenal need some serious investment. Almunia, Clichy, Squillaci, Denilson, Diaby, Rosicky, Vela and Bendtner are not even close to being good enough for a team that's supposed to realistically challenge for major trophies, and the likes of Szczesny, Djourou, Koscielny and Chamakh should be fringe players at the very most, playing in no more than a handful of games each season.
> 
> Unless they bring in 5 or 6 good additions this summer (if it means selling Fabregas and Arshavin, who usually look as if they'd rather be elsewhere, so be it) and get rid of the deadwood, they'll soon not only be left behind by Man Utd and Chelsea, but could well drop out of the top 4 I fear.
> 
> I have no faith in Wenger sorting out the same problems that have existed for the last 5 years, so hope the board put some pressure on him but, again, can't see that happening.
> 
> Hoping for Stekelenburg, Cissokho, Cahill, Vertonghen/Toulalan, Hazard and Gervinho/Aguero, but expecting Fabregas to leave and Oxlade-Chamberlain and a couple more no-hopers to join. Happy days.


you will never get aguero unless arsenal want to double their highest wage earner and pay around £35-40m for him

and GET IN!! 1-0


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Ancelotti trolling Luiz already :lmao


----------



## DB

Ancelotti not exactly happy with Luiz there.


----------



## Von Doom

Ancelotti already telling Alex to warm up :lmao

Hernandez is quiet something, 20 goals in his first season = brilliant.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Husky said:


> Ancelotti already telling Alex to warm up :lmao
> 
> Hernandez is quiet something, 20 goals in his first season = brilliant.


When you look at his age, price and the way he's settled into English football, it'd be hard not to call him the signing of the season.

EDIT: Park's closing down just gave me wood, and STRIKE by Rooney!

EDIT2: Drogba's shot :lmao


----------



## CGS

:lmao at Arsenal losing and Man u winning? Dammit come on Chelsea!!


----------



## KingJames23

united_07 said:


> you will never get aguero unless arsenal want to double their highest wage earner and pay around £35-40m for him
> 
> and GET IN!! 1-0


I wouldn't really expect Aguero or Toulalan given the club's policy of ripping off fans and investing little in the team, so would be happy with Vertonghen and Gervinho instead, but after 5 or 6 years of taking the piss out of the fans with little in return and if Fabregas and Arshavin are to leave, it'd be nice to think they might actually make 1 or 2 "trophy signings". Much more likely we'll sell Fabregas and use the money on Oxlade-Chamberlain and paying the director's and Wenger's wages, however.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Ji-Sung HAS to start the CL on this evidence. That kind of pressure, tackling, closing down is exactly what we need to do to shake up Barcelona.

But fuck all that now, not playing like an 'average United team' so far. Rooney's got a sight for it today, Little Pea's already got one, and our midfield is playing to perfection. The longer this goes on, the more Chelsea will need to open up, and at that stage I'll feel very confident. Gotta keep it tight til at least half time.

EDIT: VIDIIIIIIIIIIC!


----------



## DB

2-0, game over, title race over.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Fuck that, still 65 minutes left. I'm still bricking it, but I'm fucking bouncing, too!


----------



## Von Doom

I'd hesitate to say game over just yet, bags of time left, and that was a very good chance for KALOU.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Well that was a horrible start. But congrats to United, the better team is winning the game and the league.


----------



## Von Doom

Coming on here has actually made me think that Malouda's name is actually Florent Kalouda.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Ivanovic is a fucking idiot, does he not want to finish the game?


----------



## united_07

yeah howard webb is a united fan  ivanovic should have been walking


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Bottled that decision. That wasn't Ivanovic's first foul after the yellow, he should be on his last warning. Doesn't matter, he'll be replaced at half time anyway, he's a liability right now.


----------



## EGame

goodbye chelsea


----------



## Von Doom

I can see a mad change from Ancelotti, such as Torres on for Ivanovic and Alex on for Luiz, with Essien dropping into Central defence, he's got to go for it all now.


----------



## Destiny

Man u dominating.

Comeback?


----------



## Foreshadowed

Wow, what a start for United! 37 seconds pass and Hernandez gets on the scoresheet with a nice assist going to Park. Speaking of Park, he's been brilliant this first half. His workrate is phenomenal and the way he was tracking back, closing down the Chelsea players, winning the ball and then sprinting up the pitch was incredible. He's been on a role so far.

Chelsea did have about 10 minutes of pressure on United but towards the end of the first half, United got in a few more chances. Chelsea may have had more shots on target but United's attempts have been more threatening.

Ivanovic should have gone there and Luiz has been abysmal this first half. The fact he didn't think it was his fault for the first goal Chelsea conceded is laughable. He may come off in the second half and Alex may come on.

If United keep defending well, control the midfield and get in a few attempts here and there, we'll be fine. It's not over yet but you can almost taste it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Took Luiz off? Nice. Still time for Ivanovic to get his stupid ass sent off.

Can't bring on Torres and Anelka, now  Evans to shore things up, hopefully.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Bring Torres on...


----------



## united_07

not evans :argh:, wonder why rafael isnt on the bench


----------



## BkB Hulk

united_07 said:


> not evans :argh:, wonder why rafael isnt on the bench


He's on the pitch this half anyway. :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Stone wall penalty, look where that arm is. Howard Webb's bias towards us strikes again?


----------



## Rush

he's trying to keep this game free of allegations for a change 8*D


----------



## Kiz

he's saving it up in case chelsea draw level.

dont want to waste them.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Haha, Webb's always giving decisions against us. 

Knock 'em off their fucking perch, could all but happen today 8*D


----------



## Von Doom

Regarding the commotion at the end of the Everton/City game yesterday:



> Kolorov elbowed Seamus when they were going off the pitch to which Seamus reacted 'angrily'
> 
> a few of the Everton players then got involved. Brian Kidd tried to act as a peacemaker as did Phil Nev at first but then Mancini made a comment to Phil which made him blow his top
> 
> don't know what was said but apparently Mancini is well know for his snidey little comments
> 
> Lescott tried to get in between seamus and Kolarov to act as a peacemaker and Seamus lashed out at him as well , someone told Seamus that Joleon was ok and a mate and Seamus said "He's not my fucking mate"


According to a fella who's in the know on an Everton forum. I love Coleman.


----------



## Edgehead 26

I could live with Lamps being sold next year, he's done fuck all recently, including today (well, except for nearly giving a penalty away)


----------



## Edgehead 26

Edgehead 26 said:


> Bring Torres on...


Ancelotti reads Wrestling Forum 8*D


----------



## EGame

lol Torres is coming on.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Torres hat-trick coming up 8*D


----------



## Edgehead 26

Observational Sky Commentary "Chelsea need a goal from somewhere" no shit sherlock


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

So the first penalty appeal was a more blatant version of the one given against Carrick a couple of seasons back, and that Terry one was basically identical to the one given at the Bridge against Smalling this season? I'm really struggling to see the differences.

Shame that it's going to make a difference, now Lampard's scored. He WAS onside, at least.


----------



## Von Doom

The fella who had that bet on every team to score this weekend must be fucking made up, congratulations to him  (Not sure if he was counting Liverpool Fulham tomorrow, not technically the weekend)

GAME ON!


----------



## Edgehead 26

Edgehead 26 said:


> I could live with Lamps being sold next year, he's done fuck all recently, including today (well, except for nearly giving a penalty away)


Reverse psychology for the win 8*D


----------



## Rush

2-1.

comeback is on 8*D


----------



## Edgehead 26

Nearly an instant replay of the Champions League game


----------



## Von Doom

Potentially title saving block from Alex there.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Well done Alex, I forgot how good you were


----------



## Edgehead 26

Okay, it worked with Lampard, so here it goes

Oh my god, Torres was a complete fucking waste of £50,000,000. That money could have gone to finding a cure for cancer, helping the economy or something


----------



## Kiz

it was a cure for cancer.

torres was a cancer at lfc 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I was wondering how we were getting to the end of the season without our entire defence injured. Makes sense, now.

The way this is going, I'll be over the moon with a draw today.


----------



## Rush

well that evens it out somewhat. no way that was a foul there and could've/should've been a pen.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> well that evens it out somewhat. no way that was a foul there and could've/should've been a pen.


not really when chelsea should be down to 10 and united could of had 2 penalties


----------



## Edgehead 26

Kiz said:


> it was a cure for cancer.
> 
> torres was a cancer at lfc 8*D


Well played


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Looked like a foul to me, Vidic looked to be clattered. But I only half saw because the missus picks the worst times to phone.


----------



## Rush

i said somewhat and that 2nd shout wasn't a pen imo. Fat Frank's handball should've been given.


----------



## Gunner14

KingJames23 said:


> Arsenal need some serious investment. Almunia, Clichy, Squillaci, Denilson, Diaby, Rosicky, Vela and Bendtner are not even close to being good enough for a team that's supposed to realistically challenge for major trophies, and the likes of Szczesny, Djourou, Koscielny and Chamakh should be fringe players at the very most, playing in no more than a handful of games each season.
> 
> Unless they bring in 5 or 6 good additions this summer (if it means selling Fabregas and Arshavin, who usually look as if they'd rather be elsewhere, so be it) and get rid of the deadwood, they'll soon not only be left behind by Man Utd and Chelsea, but could well drop out of the top 4 I fear.
> 
> I have no faith in Wenger sorting out the same problems that have existed for the last 5 years, so hope the board put some pressure on him but, again, can't see that happening.
> 
> Hoping for Stekelenburg, Cissokho, Cahill, Vertonghen/Toulalan, Hazard and Gervinho/Aguero, but expecting Fabregas to leave and Oxlade-Chamberlain and a couple more no-hopers to join. Happy days.


I hope not a single one of those players in your list are signed. We do need better investment problem is though our shit is that shit no1 will buy it.



Kun10 said:


> I get the feeling Wilshere could stop short of knifing one of the opposition players to death before the english commentators utter a bad word about him.


Disgrace of a tackle. Really needs to get that out of his game.



Silent Alarm said:


> No, "studs up" would be used if a Stoke player made that challenge but it's only "overly aggressive" if an Arsenal player does it.


True. all english players get away with it. Wilshere will turn into our scholes if he isnt careful.




DB said:


> Bendtner on the right wing, yeah that'll work Arsene.


Absolutly depressing when he's on the pitch no matter where he is.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Hit the crossbar there, would have been a cracker! Aren't Stoke one of Gunner14's '6 points' teams? :lmao


Again you retarded fucknut. The post was on about the feelings of what should be attainable. never anything to do with what points we actually get. But when we go to any of the teams in the 6 points list i should be able to think before the match we have a chance at achieving that result. Explained this too you 4 times now. 



RatedR13 said:


> He's just talking bollocks.
> 
> "“I don’t even come from Manchester. If anything I prefer Sheffield United to Manchester because I come from Rotherham which is 10km from Sheffield,” Webb said.
> 
> The English press has inferred that Webb is a United fan since he was seen taking a Cristiano Ronaldo jersey as a souvenir.
> 
> “Last week I was a Liverpool fan and I don’t know what else they will say I’m a fan of.”"


Cock maybe.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> First off, I don't remember all our fixture lists, I could barely tell you games I went to before this season, so can't give you a definitive list. Aston Villa is a pretty odd inclusion, is it just because you drew? Which other teams do you count as 'big' fixtures, Everton? Sunderland? Fulham? Newcastle? All above Villa in the table, so presumably a harder match. Although I guess the FA weren't accounting for Villa's form while fucking you?
> 
> All I do know is, if it wasn't for the snow that came at the worst time, we'd have had Arsenal and Chelsea back to back TWICE this season. Those are the hardest fixtures in the league, on paper, IMO. Not exactly weekend's where we'll be breezing it.
> 
> Is this claim being made because Wenger made his annual fixtures complaint interview, again? Hadn't caught one this year.


Because Aston Villa came 5th that year you dick. Open a book a book once in a while. You might learn something.



Kiz said:


> dont forget, no one should get any points at emirates.


They shouldn't. Why should anyone be able to come to a top 3 club and think points are attainable. We need to get back to the 'fortress' status. 



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Oh, I just checked his list. Villa are one of the teams he expects 4 points from, Everton wouldn't count as a big match because he expects 6.
> 
> Just saw Wenger's annual fixture complaint, now I know why Gunner is bringing this up 8*D


Show me wengers 'annual' fixture thing then because i havent seen it.



united_07 said:


> yeah he is a rotherham united fan


You even f~cking typed it and didnt click on. Epic Fail.


----------



## Edgehead 26

united_07 said:


> not really when chelsea should be down to 10 and united could of had 2 penalties












I felt obliged to post this for some reason


----------



## EGame

fuuuu how good is Valencia?


----------



## Edgehead 26

Meh, we'll be back next year


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...ger-unhappy-with-arsenals-fixture-schedule-in This would be 2011's complaint. 

All I could find for 2010 was complaints about Stoke's 'rugby' play, so maybe the fixtures weren't 'biased and unfair' that year.

http://au.fourfourtwo.com/news/94776,wenger-condemns-unfair-fixtures.aspx This is 2009's.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ed-Arsenals-chances-reading-fixture-list.html This is 2008's.

Where's this evidence of Howard Webb being a Manchester United fan? And which book should I open to find out how you decide which teams you should be automatically beating twice a season?

EDIT: GET THE FUCK IN! 1 point to go, fucking buzzing. Could barely watch the last 5 minutes.


----------



## united_07

Gunner14 said:


> I
> 
> You even f~cking typed it and didnt click on. Epic Fail.


eh i might be a bit distracted at the moment but eh?


but anyway GET THE FUCK IN!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

YEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!! JESUS FUCKING CHRIST, YEEEEEESSS!!!! WOOOOOOO!!!!! GET THE FUCKING FUCK IN!!!! 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19!!!!!

I'm off to get shit-faced and wind up some 'Pool fans for the craic, wahey!


----------



## Rush

yeah, woo, we're man united we do what we want (am i blending in?)


----------



## Kiz

woo get the fuck in woo woo 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 wooo woo wooooo woooo woo wooooo wooo

rooney rooney rooney wooo woooo wooo i shit myself repeatedly woooo woooo wooo


----------



## Gunner14

united_07 said:


> eh i might be a bit distracted at the moment but eh?
> 
> 
> but anyway GET THE FUCK IN!!!!


rotherham *UNITED*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...ger-unhappy-with-arsenals-fixture-schedule-in This would be 2011's complaint.
> 
> All I could find for 2010 was complaints about Stoke's 'rugby' play, so maybe the fixtures weren't 'biased and unfair' that year.
> 
> http://au.fourfourtwo.com/news/94776,wenger-condemns-unfair-fixtures.aspx This is 2009's.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ed-Arsenals-chances-reading-fixture-list.html This is 2008's.
> 
> Where's this evidence of Howard Webb being a Manchester United fan? And which book should I open to find out how you decide which teams you should be automatically beating twice a season?
> 
> *5th time now to the retard. THE POST WAS ABOUT FEELINGS BEFORE THE MATCH. I SHOULD BE ABLE TO FEEL THOSE POINTS ARE ATTAINABLE. I SHOULDN'T SEE ARSENAL GOING TO SHITE CLUBS AND THINKING WE CANT WIN TODAY. UNDERSTAND YET OR DO YOU NEED A PICTURE. *


.


----------



## Seb

Manchester will be a quiet place tonight then. I'm sure the United fans round the country will be celebrating though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Any team should feel that six points are attainable against Arsenal considering they'd be better at defending set pieces if they had cardboard cutouts out there.


----------



## Rush

gunner, put your posts outside the quote tags you tool. i see you blissfully ignored getting shown up again. we get it, you expect 3 points every game for the most part, i'm glad that you have no grasp on reality and that Arsenal continue to disappoint your outrageous expectations.


----------



## Von Doom

Ryan Giggs' 12th League Title. Incredible stat for an incredible player.


----------



## Kiz

Seb said:


> Manchester will be a quiet place tonight then. I'm sure the United fans round the country will be celebrating though.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Vader

Ahem.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Mate everyone knows what you mean, you shouldn't bite so easily! (@Gunner14)

Today is the best feeling, looking like this'll be the 12 Premier League title I've watched us win. Can't describe how incredibly proud and privileged I feel to have been born into following this club, and the feelings they've given me over the years. Not crying, but watching Giggs lift the 19th trophy could be the thing that does it (if it should happen).


----------



## Kiz

is 19 the amount of times howard webb has helped united win?


----------



## Gunner14

Rush said:


> gunner, put your posts outside the quote tags you tool. i see you blissfully ignored getting shown up again. we get it, you expect 3 points every game for the most part, i'm glad that you have no grasp on reality and that Arsenal continue to disappoint your outrageous expectations.


Im Gunner14 ill do what i like.


----------



## Kiz

do you like being a moron then?


----------



## DB

Kiz said:


> is 19 the amount of times howard webb has helped united win?


Nah that's 7,394. 

I think Hernandez has been hugely influential in United's success this year. Easily the signing of the season.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

:lmao @ Seb's joke. Genius!

Ferguson's celebrations and bowing, fucking hell. What a manager.


----------



## Rush

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Mate everyone knows what you mean, you shouldn't bite so easily!
> 
> Today is the best feeling, looking like this'll be the 12 Premier League title I've watched us win. Can't describe how incredibly proud and privileged I feel to have been born into following this club, and the feelings they've given me over the years. *Not crying, but watching Giggs lift the 19th trophy could be the thing that does it *(if it should happen).


****** ;D

chelsea were woeful today. theres a reason we beat them twice (with ease)


----------



## Seb

Yeah, i'm only teasing, Fergie's relentless pursuit of silverware down the years has been incredible to see.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> ******* ;D*
> 
> chelsea were woeful today. theres a reason we beat them twice (with ease)


:lmao Never cried over football before, but if it happens, I'll gladly take the ******* (snigger). EDIT: autocensor!

Chelsea were pitiful. Bizarre and quite sad that they'd got themselves back into that position and didn't bother turning up in the one game that could have won them the title. But fuck 'em, even if they had turned out, we would have been too much for them today. Great performance.


----------



## BobLoblaw

Seb said:


> Manchester will be a quiet place tonight then. I'm sure the United fans round the country will be celebrating though.


Pwned.


----------



## CGS

:lmao at Seb. 

As much as I don't want to say it congrats to United on their title win. Fully deserved.


----------



## united_07

i know thats an old joke, but tbh the atmosphere that was created today, doesnt really matter where they come form, better than the chelsea fans when they are at home


----------



## reDREDD

Bullocks


----------



## steamed hams

I don't like Man Utd but I have to say well done.


----------



## Vader

New name to celebrate the win. Something along those lines anyway.


----------



## Tomkin

The English media is the biggest pile of shit going. They have nothing bad to say against Stoke today so they make up that Stoke fans singled out Ramsey to boo. Ramsey got the best reception of the whole Arsenal side, during the team reading every single player was booed until Ramsey, who got a few claps. They Rugby side prevailed over the footballing gods and I couldn't be happier. 
6 more sleeps till and fa cup final 

How did yooonited go on? :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed

Another great performance by United today and they fully deserved the 3 points. Credit to Chelsea, they did pick things up in the second half by dominating possession and the midfield more but besides the goal, nothing else happened for them. They had a few attempts but that was it. However, they did try a lot harder in the second half to pursue that goal.

United though, were incredible and showed why they have been unbeatable at home all season. Everyone was rated from good to fantastic for the team today. Even Johnny Evans, who came on as a left back suited the role well. He didn't do many runs up the wing but when he did, he did it well. That little bit of trickery he showed when creating that Rooney chance on goal was sweet.

Furthermore, Ryan Giggs was named Man of the Match and I concur with that. It was a tie between Giggs, Valencia and Park for me. Giggs proves at 37 years of age, he can still go. The things he created in midfield for us; the chances, the tackles, the assist for Vidic's goal and the control of the ball were all spot on. Then you had Park, who like I mentioned before was again, showing the incredible workrate he has on the pitch. Finally, Valencia was on fire today; one of his best games this season and the way he completely dominated Ashley Cole on the right wing was enjoyable to watch. 

A shame Rooney and Hernandez didn't put away their other numerous chances but still, a pleasing result. We only need that 1 point now and the 19th title is ours! Good times are coming.


----------



## united_07

c'mon guys lets not get too carried away, the big one is still to play for


----------



## T-C

Top win today, Ji and Valencia were brilliant.

Anyone else think David Luiz is shite yet?


----------



## united_07

what a surprise MOTD dont show ivanovic incidents


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

T-C said:


> Top win today, Ji and Valencia were brilliant.
> 
> Anyone else think David Luiz is shite yet?


Lets just say scoring against us greatly helped his reputation. He's a good attacking player and looks very comfortable with the ball, which are great attributes for a full back, but maybe not so much for a centre half. Positionally and defensively he's somewhat dodgy, and I was much happier with him on the pitch than I was with Alex taking over in the second half.

It's not that I think he's a bad player, and I do think he's got a lot of potential. My concern (not that I'm actually worried...) that giving him the experience he needs to get to that next level could pose a risk at the back for Chelsea.

To be honest, based off what I've seen, on balance I prefer Smalling as a current signing than Luiz. It'll be interesting to see how the two progress.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Luiz :lmao Ancelotti shouting at him and his response was brilliant ("Not me, not me").
He looks a really good footballer but on the defending side, he looks a bit scatter-brained sometimes.
Park should have got MOTM, he was unreal today. His first 10 minutes alone were outstanding.
I've never seen Cole taken apart like he was by Valencia today, even Ronaldo never managed that. Cashley got roasted (repeatedly) and it was fun to watch.

MOTD didn't mention the Ivanovic stuff but in fairness, they didn't mention the Rooney gesture either so....

Also, fair play to Ancelotti, really gracious in defeat. He's a classy fella.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Apparently in the second leg against Schalke, and the game today, we played 22 different squad players, with combined scoreline of 6-2. That's in a CL semi-final, and in basically the Premier League title decider. Is there a squad in the world that could do the same?

EDIT: Just for anyone who still believes in the Torres vs Utd myth, just read that Hernandez' record against Chelsea now equals El Nino's against us, in less than half the games:

Torres- P11, G3

Chicharito- P5, G3

Just in case anyone wants to start a Chelsea bogeyman myth


----------



## Evo

T-C said:


> Anyone else think David Luiz is shite yet?


I disagree totally.

I think the hype for him is deserved, I think Terry building him up as the next great captain is deserved, and I think Luiz is a very good player. He's defensively very solid and is great at starting attacks for Chelsea, and sometimes being more directly involved. He's made small mistakes here and there, but overall he's been the impact player for Chelsea and I would comfortably say one of the big reasons why Chelsea was able to come this far back into the title race. Luiz made a crucial mistake today and it cost Chelsea the game. Ancelotti was rightfully upset, Luiz was rightfully substituted at the half, and he'll learn a very valuable lesson and come back from this and be an even better player.

If there's anyone to worry about, it's Branislav Ivanovic. He earned his starting spot this season and has showed flashes of brilliance throughout, but has become pretty regular at making some flat-out stupid decisions, both on the defensive and offensive side of the ball. These decisions always seem to come at the worst times, and they usually cost Chelsea, too. Ivanovic is one of the most booked players in the Premier League and looks to be there on stupidity rather than dirty playing.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Luiz will come good with experience. He makes a few dodgy decisions and doesn't seem to always focus as well as he should, but that will come with time. Having a centre back who can set up an attack like he can is of huge benefit to Chelsea too. Right now, he's obviously not the best actual defender in the league, but he's still been a good buy. Long-term, I believe he'll be a great buy for Chelsea (unfortunately).

Thank God we've got through all the crap games and the game everyone has been waiting for is next. :side:


----------



## bellywolves

Yeah I think given time Luiz will become a very good player for Chelsea. Even though he they paid a lot for him, it takes time for players from abroad to get up to speed with the Premier League, when they are bough in the Jan transfer window. 

I remember when Utd bought Evra and Vidic it took them some time to fit into the team.

I think Chelsea will go through the process of rebuilding the squad in certain positions over the summer.


----------



## Von Doom

Luiz will come good you are right, much easier to defend in the Portuguese league than in the Premier League, just needs time to adapt.


----------



## KingKicks

Foreshadowed said:


> Furthermore, Ryan Giggs was named Man of the Match and I concur with that. It was a tie between Giggs, Valencia and Park for me. Giggs proves at 37 years of age, he can still go. The things he created in midfield for us; the chances, the tackles, the assist for Vidic's goal and the control of the ball were all spot on. Then you had Park, who like I mentioned before was again, showing the incredible workrate he has on the pitch. Finally, Valencia was on fire today; one of his best games this season and the way he completely dominated Ashley Cole on the right wing was enjoyable to watch.


I'd go with Park for MotM. His workrate was tremedous (as per usual), he just does not stop at all during the game. Props to Valencia as well, he was immense on the right yesterday and gave Cole a real difficult game.


----------



## Destiny

MOTM was Park for me. The man was everywhere. 

Valencia was second best on ground.

Big game tonight though :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Not bad for an average team with a shit midfield, injury prone defence, fat scouser up front and our best player been 37. If only we were good hey  :flip.


----------



## Renegade™

Great result yesterday, everyone played well, especially Valencia, Giggs and Park. Hard to pick a MOTM but I'd give it to Valencia just ahead of Park, coz I enjoyed his total destruction of Ca$hley.

We'll be quite the side once we sort out our weak midfield and ageing squad.  8*D.

Also agree with TC, Luiz is lol worthy atm. Very rash, easily drawn out of position. Alex is a far superior player. Was pleased when I saw Luiz starting ahead of him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Park was easily MOTM for mine yesterday. He set the standard early on, and the rest of the United players followed. If Chelsea had someone showing the same enthusiasm and hunger, then maybe that would have sparked them into action much sooner too.


----------



## Liam Miller

Not sure what has happened to Lamps and Essien this season tbh. 

Maybe essien has been better than i think he has probably need a chelsea fan or someone who watches chelsea most weeks to agree or disagree with that one.


----------



## DR JUPES

Essien is decent but Lampard is overrated to fuck and I like the guy. You'll find most English players not named Scholes (retired international) who are playing decent get overrated as well, it's just the way the English press like to do it. That's why you hear a very good but not fantastic Joe Hart treated God like and a very average defender named John Terry as Mr Fantastic. So what happened to Lampard this season is that he couldn't live up to hype he never deserved.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Their defence has been awful since Carvalho left. and Mikel is very underrated and has been their best midfielder this season. they probably should have kept Ballack.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I despise the cunt but I don't think Terry is over-rated. He's slow, yeah, but I think he's a very good defender. Not world class but very good.

Complimenting John Terry? Excuse me while I eat a bar of soap :side:.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Liverpool celebrate the loss of their prestigious record by scoring a slightly faster goal than Hernandez did yesterday. Now who are the real winners? 8*D


----------



## CGS

30 seconds :lmao


----------



## united_07

lol lucky goal, took a couple of deflections then the keeper goes and passes straight to the liverpool player


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Christ, Spearing's face. I know Liverpool fans like to refer to Rooney's ugliness, but at least he looks like he's from the right stage of evolution.

I don't even know if he's any good, because I have to turn away whenever he comes on screen.


----------



## Magsimus

Liverpool look quite good.

Spearing and Flannagan look like mutants, keep the camera off them plz 8*D

:lmao wtf, why'd big Mark turn his back on the shot?


----------



## CGS

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

This can get ugly.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

THE DREAM LIVES ON!

Thursday nights, Channel 5 8*D


----------



## Kenny

MAXI. what a player.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal, City & Chelsea lost while we almost guaranteed the title.
I suppose Liverpool losing to round off a great weekend was hoping for a little too much. Oh well :side:.

Fulham are fucking pathetic :lmao.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Hopefully Fulham score, I don't care about the result but it'd be nice to see every team score.

Suarez, what a DIVE 8*D


----------



## united_07

:lmao nice dive by suarez there waited till he got in the box to go down


----------



## Kenny

KUYT! 3-0 Scharzer :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

SCHWARZER. Pretty sure he's put a big bet on Liverpool today.


----------



## CGS

Should have been a penalty :side: 

Nah shame it was given but pretty clear dive from Suarez

:lmao WTF Schwazer? Didn't even look like it went in.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fuck me Liverpool calm down, calm down!!

Are Fulham awful or Pool really good? not watching


----------



## Rush

woke up slightly late (damn 5am starts) see its 2-0. smirk and then see Schwarzer fuck up for it to be 3-0. good start 8*D

^ from what i've seen liverpool are fired up and playing awesome but Fulham are also pretty poor.


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck me Liverpool calm down, calm down!!
> 
> Are Fulham awful or Pool really good? not watching


Both really. Liverpool are playing great but Fulham's defence seems like they can be asked to even play tonight.


----------



## Kenny

^we started really well. suprised at us playing well..as we're away



Rush said:


> woke up slightly late (damn 5am starts) see its 2-0. smirk and then see Schwarzer fuck up for it to be 3-0. good start 8*D
> 
> ^ from what i've seen liverpool are fired up and playing awesome but Fulham are also pretty poor.


wake up earlier son


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

"SPEARING HAPPY WITH SCORELINE."

This is a fairly entertaining game, and it marks the time of year when the Liverpool fans I know start genuinely believing that next year could be the one in which they rise to the top again, while we celebrate another league title and another CL final. I feel oddly comforted right now.

Liverpool fans must love Suarez, even though everyone else hates him. Probably the same way I feel about Nani.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> woke up slightly late (damn 5am starts) see its 2-0. smirk and then see Schwarzer fuck up for it to be 3-0. good start 8*D


Schwarzer has been at fault for every goal


----------



## Silent Alarm

If Suarez went down when there was actual contact he might have got the penalty but he waited until around 5 seconds after the challenge and then threw himself down.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

This is getting silly now, I'd even back Bebe to score against this shower.


----------



## Kenny

whereas last week, there was actually contact and he didn't go down, stayed up and scored a created a goal chance instead


----------



## Rush

how can you hate SUAREZ? :side:



King Kenny said:


> wake up earlier son


technically woke up at 5. its hard to get going.


----------



## Silent Alarm

He's an inconsistent diver then, needs to up his game :side:.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

How much was Suarez, like £20-25m?


----------



## Rush

heard a few different numbers thrown around but yeah around £23-26m


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Sounds about right. Couple more signings of his sort of quality in key areas, and you could easily be up around Arsenal's standard next season.

I still don't like him, though.


----------



## Rush

arsenal's level? how insulting. I, gunner RUSH, expect 6 points from every side bar Blackpool, West Ham and Wolves. thats achievable, right?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

You can probably bank on at least 4 from us, at any rate :side:


----------



## Kenny

i hate listening to david pleat

arsenal's level :lmao


----------



## CGS

SUAREZ is a fuggin beast. Great buy for £23m or so. If it wasn't for Hernandez doing just as well for a fraction of the price I would say Suarez was the buy of the season the way he has adaptaded. Especially considering a lot of players who come from the Dutch league find it hard to adapt over here. Easily would say he was the buy of January though.

Also psh at being at "Arsenal's level. 6 years with no trophy and the laughing stock of the premier league? No thank you :side:


----------



## Kenny

unbelievable that we're now on +18 goal difference, considering where we were at one point


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Well Arsenal's level is above you in the league, KO stages of the CL, further in the FA Cup and a League Cup final...

It's about the best I can do as a compliment.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

King Kenny... woo woo woo you knew it.


----------



## Kenny

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Well Arsenal's level is above you in the league, KO stages of the CL, further in the FA Cup and a League Cup final...
> 
> It's about the best I can do as a compliment.


Did Gunner expect 3 points at Stoke? :side:


----------



## united_07

:lmao at sky sports not showing the angle where it was obvious suarez dived as they have gerrard in the studio, then saying it was a blatant penalty


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

King Kenny said:


> Did Gunner expect 3 points at Stoke? :side:


Gunner expected 143 points a season, and only because he doesn't mind losing away to billionaires. I think he borrowed a faulty calculator, in fairness.


----------



## Kenny

:lmao

back out now, hoping for more goals


----------



## CGS

:lmao that picture never gets old


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Suarez puts the ball into the one part of a box with no red shirts, then looks bemused. Brilliant.

Is it confirmed Gary Neville will be on the Sky team next season? Would have loved to have seen him & Gerrard "discussing" the penalty shout.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I love that picture "BAAAASTAAARDS" :lmao.

I actually forgot about Gerrard. Liverpool seem to be coping fine without him. Ageing, more and more injury prone, cash in while you still can, I'd say.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

we also seem to play better without Carroll.


----------



## CGS

Silent Alarm said:


> I love that picture "BAAAASTAAARDS" :lmao.
> 
> I actually forgot about Gerrard. Liverpool seem to be coping fine without him. Ageing, more and more injury prone, cash in while you still can, I'd say.


Nah dude still has it in him tbh. He can still go, just good to know that we don't really need to rely on him as much as we used to and even when he does eventually retire we got a couple of players ready to take his place.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

And that's all 20 teams now!

Not gonna reflect well on Reina's Golden Gloves campaign 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

Pepe's golden gloves .


----------



## Rush

well we actually pass the ball without Carroll as opposed to hoofing it down the pitch looking for a header.

3-1 :/


----------



## CGS

We better not fuck this up....


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Dempsey :lmao Greatest fall of the season!


----------



## Rush

how on earth was that a free kick? Dempsey fell on his ass with Johnson a metre away from the twat. if it was against any other side i'd laugh but fuck that :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

:lmao I'm still laughing. I may rewind and watch again.

EDIT: Upon rewatch, evidence is inconclusive. It looked like he caught his foot, and Clint did fall in a natural way...


----------



## Gunner14

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Gunner expected 143 points a season, and only because he doesn't mind losing away to billionaires. I think he borrowed a faulty calculator, in fairness.


can only get 114 in a season dumbass.



Rush said:


> arsenal's level? how insulting. I, gunner RUSH, expect 6 points from every side bar Blackpool, West Ham and Wolves. thats achievable, right?





King Kenny said:


> Did Gunner expect 3 points at Stoke? :side:


Again for the 3 retards who have no clue.
The post isn't about actually getting the points. It's about the feeling that we 'should' have a squad where when we play anyone at home i should be able to sit through the week and feel my side can achieve 3 points from the game. Any BIG side should expect this. A fortress of a home ground other sides fear coming to.

Then i also feel being a big side we should have a squad where i can sit back travel down to games feeling we can win today. Not ffs we're gunna get scored past by another pile of shit like Dirk Kuyt or we might struggle today.



King Kenny said:


> i hate listening to david pleat
> 
> arsenal's level :lmao


Will take a small club like Liverpool a very very long time to get to our level.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Gunner14 said:


> Aston Villa - 4 points
> Birmingham - 6 points
> Blackburn - 6 Points
> Blackpool - 6 points
> Bolton - 6 points
> Chelsea - 3 Points
> Everton - 6 Points
> Fulham - 6 Points
> Liverpool - 4 Points
> Manchester City - 3 points
> Manchester united - 3 points
> Newcastle - 6 points
> Stoke - 6 points
> Sunderland - 6 points
> Tottenham - 4 points
> West Brom - 6 points
> West Ham - 6 points
> Wigan 6 points
> Wolves - 50 points (Everyone should be given extra for going to that shit hole of a city.)


Upon further verification, this still comes to 143. 8*D


----------



## Rush

oh yeah we're a small club. Also if you can't realise by now, we don't care about your reasoning. We're taking the piss you daft twat.


----------



## CGS

Gunner14 said:


> Will take a small club like Liverpool a very very long time to get to our level.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Stupidiest post ever done. Ahh troll's gonna troll 

Anyway we really need to be careful here fulham really seem to have waken up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I love taking the piss out of Liverpool but even I know calling them a small club is just a little bit retarded.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

They are basically the 2nd most successful club in English football (that feels good ).

Strike by Maxi. This one almost wasn't Schwarzer's fault.


----------



## Rush

4-1.

SUPER MAXI. another hat trick. turning it on to try and get a gig next season.


----------



## CGS

Fuck went down stairs and we scored


----------



## haribo

Chain Gang solider said:


> Also psh at being at "Arsenal's level. 6 years with no trophy and the laughing stock of the premier league? No thank you :side:


Nearly there on 5 years without. Arsenal will always be that one step ahead though. 8*D


----------



## Rush

go downstairs a few more times then


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

maxi-mum impact. 2 hattricks in 3 matches.


----------



## CGS

Rush said:


> go downstairs a few more times then


Psh when you was sleeping we scored twice. Just saying :side:

SUAREZ!!! WHAT A PLAYER!


----------



## Rush

5-1

SUAREZ. brilliant finish.

^ yeah but we've scored 3 since i've been awake :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

What are the words to that Maxi song? After the 'Maxi Rodriguez' the volume dropped so much I couldn't make them out.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

and my bro Luis has scored again.


----------



## Rush

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> What are the words to that Maxi song? After the 'Maxi Rodriguez' the volume dropped so much I couldn't make them out.


was it this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_3ztevG9e0

if so - Maxi, Maxi Rodriguez runs down the wing for you.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Joke Hole comes on, can't believe I thought he was gonna be a good signing for Liverpool.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

That's the one, cheers.


----------



## Gunner14

Silent Alarm said:


> I love taking the piss out of Liverpool but even I know calling them a small club is just a little bit retarded.


Or its just taking the piss. You dumbass.

but ye No league title for 20 years. Not been in a title race for 20 years. Cant afford a new stadium. only member of the big 4 to ever finish outside of the top 4. Now 3 times.

Yeah there massive


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Cracking strike by Sidwell.


----------



## CGS

Dayum that was a beauty from Sidwell.


----------



## Magsimus

Ginger warrior.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Sidwell proves he's the best no.9 chelsea ever had.


----------



## Gunner14

THE Jorge Suarez™;9691338 said:


> Sidwell proves he's the best no.9 chelsea ever had.


Jimmy Floyd says hi


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Gunner14 said:


> No league title for 20 years. Not been in a title race for 20 years. Cant afford a new stadium. only member of the big 4 to ever finish outside of the top 4. Now 3 times.
> 
> Yeah there massive


I don't like defending Liverpool, but...

They may not be a top team right now, but they're undoubtedly a big club. Same way that Chelsea are, currently, the 2nd best team in the country, but are historically still not that big a club, especially in Europe.


----------



## Seb

Gunner14 said:


> Or its just taking the piss. You dumbass.
> 
> but ye No league title for 20 years. Not been in a title race for 20 years. Cant afford a new stadium. only member of the big 4 to ever finish outside of the top 4. Now 3 times.
> 
> Yeah there massive


----------



## Evo

Gunner14 said:


> Jimmy Floyd says hi


For all the stupid comments you've made recently, damn this was a good one. And by good, I mean smart. Impressive that you actually remember the guy.


----------



## Von Doom

Liverpool and small in the same sentence, I hate them but :lmao at that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

They were in one title race, against us.

They lost.

Remember, 'Pool fans? 8*D


----------



## CGS

Silent Alarm said:


> They were in one title race, against us.
> 
> They lost.
> 
> Remember, 'Pool fans? 8*D


Nah we let you guys have that one :side:


----------



## Seb

Liverpool are the second biggest team in English football. It goes Man Utd -> Liverpool -> Arsenal, and then there's a huge gap to anyone else. Club stature isn't solely defined by recent success, and Liverpool have some, without managing to win the league.


----------



## Rush

don't remind me.

must be nice to be gunner, living in a bubble of delusion and hopes of getting 100 points every season


----------



## Kenny

great 3rd goal by MAXI. another good hat trick. 5-2  good result

little not for gunner. Arsenal, the only team to come third in a two horse race. :side: 

our title race bid in 08/09 > yours this season (well any recent season, you always fuck it up).


----------



## Gunner14

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I don't like defending Liverpool, but...
> 
> They may not be a top team right now, but they're undoubtedly a big club. Same way that Chelsea are, currently, the 2nd best team in the country, but are historically still not that big a club, especially in Europe.


It's called taking the piss. You can put facts to make any club sound crap. Some clubs like Liverpool are easier to poke fun at.



King Kenny said:


> great 3rd goal by MAXI. another good hat trick. 5-2  good result
> 
> little not for gunner. Arsenal, the only team to come third in a two horse race. :side:
> 
> our title race bid in 08/09 > yours this season (well any recent season, you always fuck it up).


We was never in the title race. As i mentioned about a month ago. We've declined from last season to this. So was never going to win the league unless Man Utd and Chelsea turned into someone shit like Liverpool.

Also You came 2nd because Chelsea and Arsenal had bad seasons. you was nevergoing to win the league. Did you ever get to the top of the league that year?? when was the last time you saw Liverpool top of the premiership???



Rush said:


> don't remind me.
> 
> must be nice to be gunner, living in a bubble of delusion and hopes of getting 100 points every season


I guess it's easy for Liverpool to accept mediocrity. Yeah i do hope arsenal get 100 points every season that would be awesome. What fan wouldn't hope their side could get 100 points every season?? Id give the devil my right testicle if i got a guarantee that Arsenal could have 100 points every season.


----------



## Rush

sorry, hopes was the wrong word there. expects is what i meant.


----------



## united_07

should be a good game tomorrow between spurs and city, it will be interesting to see if city rest some of their players for the cup final


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Gunner14 makes a good point, about Liverpool. And I have said too many nice things about them tonight.










It's ON!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

King Kenny said:


> great 3rd goal by MAXI. another good hat trick. 5-2  good result
> 
> little not for gunner. Arsenal, *the only team to come third in a two horse race*. :side:
> 
> our title race bid in 08/09 > yours this season (well any recent season, you always fuck it up).


:lmao

hilarious


----------



## haribo

Gunner14 said:


> when was the last time you saw Liverpool top of the premiership???


January 2009. Then Rafa started talking about fahcts :lmao

They didn't win another game for a month after that.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

"Meeeester Fergushan" 8*D


----------



## Von Doom




----------



## Kenny

jack_wilshere Jack Wilshere
Liverpool look good going to be serious contenders for the Title next year!
1 minute ago Favorite Retweet Reply

:side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Arsenal getting the excuses in early.


----------



## Destiny

maxfactor


----------



## Rush

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Gunner14 makes a good point, about Liverpool. And I have said too many nice things about them tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ON!


not yet. Going to be our year :side:


----------



## Kenny

Gunner14 said:


> It's called taking the piss. You can put facts to make any club sound crap. Some clubs like Liverpool are easier to poke fun at.
> 
> 
> 
> We was never in the title race. As i mentioned about a month ago. We've declined from last season to this. So was never going to win the league unless Man Utd and Chelsea turned into someone shit like Liverpool.
> 
> Also You came 2nd because Chelsea and Arsenal had bad seasons. you was nevergoing to win the league. Did you ever get to the top of the league that year?? when was the last time you saw Liverpool top of the premiership???
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's easy for Liverpool to accept mediocrity. Yeah i do hope arsenal get 100 points every season that would be awesome. What fan wouldn't hope their side could get 100 points every season?? Id give the devil my right testicle if i got a guarantee that Arsenal could have 100 points every season.


better than Arsenal. you've had probaly 1 or 2 wins in the past 11 games. and you were only 1st one week of the season.


----------



## DB

Liverpool aren't in any position to push for the title next season, their squad is appalling.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I don't know why this picture... but why not. VDS closing in on the end of his United career, Hernandez just starting his. It's almost poetic.


----------



## DB

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I don't know why this picture... but why not. VDS closing in on the end of his United career, Hernandez just starting his. It's almost poetic.


"Dad I told you not to put your arm round me, your embarrassing me in front of Fabio and Rafael!"


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

:lmao

I've just realised Liverpool legend Michael Owen is going to get his first PL winner's medal, in a United shirt. That winner against City went a long way to letting him in my heart.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The winner against City, the Carling Cup final goal and the Bolton equaliser, they're his main moments I suppose (the Wolfsburg hat-trick too).
He probably won't be at United next season but I wouldn't mind if he was.


----------



## Gunner14

King Kenny said:


> better than Arsenal. you've had probaly 1 or 2 wins in the past 11 games. and you were only 1st one week of the season.


Yet even at our worst. We still finish 3rd in the premiership ahead of a billionaires plaything. A bunch of jews and you.

If we can do that while were shite if we was half decent you'd all be f'#ked.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I like him, in spite of him being former Liverpool, often injured and not always on-form, I like him. He's a useful back-up to have, but I certainly wouldn't have him in place of say, Welbeck or Macheda (although the former could definitely benefit from another year on loan). Owen just isn't a player I feel we can rely on.


----------



## CGS

Isn't Owen on a play as you play contract? If he is I don't see why you guys shouldn't keep him tbh. He's not the most reliable seeing how much he gets injured and such but at the same time it won't be as if you paying out weekly for him. Actually wouldn't mind having him back at Liverpool on a similar contract. Can still knock in a few goals when needed.


----------



## Von Doom

Owen will be linked with Everton at some point in the near future, the media are determined for him to play for Everton in his career.


----------



## BkB Hulk

We'll be pushing back into top four next season, but we won't be winning the league. With new signings expected, it'll probably take the team time to gel, meaning I think it would be unrealistic to say we're going to get anywhere near winning. I'd be happy if we could push into third though. It's not completely unrealistic, considering Wenger seems to like his garbage players.

Now I've said this, I'm just waiting for Rafa or someone to get the gig next year instead of King Kenny. :side:



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I don't know why this picture... but why not. VDS closing in on the end of his United career, Hernandez just starting his. It's almost poetic.


Come here, kiddies. Papa Edwin's got a story.


----------



## nate_h

Christ his nose is bigger than Chicharito's head.


----------



## Kiz

watchu talkin bout edwin


----------



## united_07

Article in the mirror today



> “Over the last decade, we’ve worked upon bringing young talent into the club, like, Wayne Rooney, Chicharito, Anderson and Nani, and we’ve brought all these players,” said Fergie.
> 
> “But that doesn’t dismiss the fact that we like to produce our own young players and I think there are several players in the present youth team who are doing really well.
> 
> “The likes of Ryan Tunnicliffe and Ravel Morrison, you see some of them doing very, very well, so we’re always going to put an emphasis on young players coming through from the youth team. That will always be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...f-superstars-article733970.html#ixzz1Lx1pAr9r


looks like the club are backing morrison, which is good news, hopefully morrison, pogba and tunicliffe get some chances in the first team next season, for instance in carling cup matches


----------



## BkB Hulk

Isn't Morrison supposed to be going to jail?


----------



## united_07

nothing is really clear at the moment, the details of the assault charge are unclear, so he possibly could be going to jail, but him playing for the reserves and the u-18s recently perhaps might indicate that it is not that serious


----------



## Kiz

apparently tevez will line up against tottenham and then stoke for the fa cup final.

fuucckk yeah


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hope Tevez doesn't overtake Berba for the golden boot, I'd love to see Berbs winning it.
Give Morrison a start against Blackpool (if the league is wrapped up), they won't send "Manchester United starlet and future England player" down then :side:.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Our current 3rd choice striker could still win the Golden Boot, you're right. He'll probably feature heavily in the next two games, too, so could extend that lead further. We're such an average team this season 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

Can't see Berba staying at United at this stage though. I expect Macheda and possibly Welbeck to slot in on the bench instead next season.

Oh, and Mame Diouf. :side:


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao Macheda. No fucking way he's ahead of Welbeck. I can see Berbatov staying tbh, he seems pretty happy atm and he's finally fit into the team.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Never said he should be ahead of Welbeck, it's just that SAF has been more keen to use him in the past. I doubt Berba is going to be happy spending most of his time on the bench next season.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

It is worth mentioning that last season Berbatov made 43 appearances, the season before he made 43 appearances, and this season he's so far made 40. There's 3 games left, too.

I don't know how many of each season's appearances were as a sub, and I don't want to look it up because I'm concerned it won't back up my argument..


----------



## Silent Alarm

Macheda :hmm: still only 19/20 but I don't know if he'll make it. I haven't a clue how he has done at Sampdoria.
If Macheda coming back means Berba going then fuck that shit, give me Berbatov anyday of the week.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Hernandez wasn't ahead of him at the start of the season though. Right now, you would have to say he is, and I really can't see that changing.


----------



## Kiz

dont forget welbeck too


----------



## Vader

Silent Alarm said:


> Macheda :hmm: still only 19/20 but I don't know if he'll make it. *I haven't a clue how he has done at Sampdoria.*
> If Macheda coming back means Berba going then fuck that shit, give me Berbatov anyday of the week.


Played 14, scored 1. Prolific.


----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> Macheda :hmm: still only 19/20 but I don't know if he'll make it. I haven't a clue how he has done at Sampdoria.
> If Macheda coming back means Berba going then fuck that shit, give me Berbatov anyday of the week.


he hasnt had the best of times there, mainly been on the bench and only scored 1 goal, but it looks sampdoria are going to be relegated anyway. There was some talk of them wanting him permanently but i doubt he'd want to go there if they were relegated and they might not even be able to afford him.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

So according to 'Arry, City have already signed one or two players that'll "blow your brains out".

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-Harry-Redknapp-has-warned-article733956.html

Not quite sure why City would go to one of their closest rivals for a top 4 position and tell them all about their plans for the summer, but take what you will out of that. Personal opinion- suspicious shit stirring comes out on the day of their game, probably nothing in it.

City will definitely sign a fair few, though.


----------



## united_07

one of them will be sanchez, city officials have been at most of his games recently


----------



## Kiz

yay, more players we dont need


----------



## united_07

sanchez will be a replacement for tevez


----------



## Kiz

even though they play different positions


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

What's the general consensus about Lescott with City fans? I knew a few who were very unhappy with £22m for him, but they've spent the last year stubbornly claiming to be 'chuffed'. I'm not convinced that's true.


----------



## Kiz

not sure why anyone would be chuffed. kolo and kompany have been better at center back, and i prefer kolarov at left back. with kolo mostly likely GAAWWWNNN i'd like to see boyata get more game time. he's impressed me.

i'd have kolarov/kompany/boyata/zabaletta or MICAH at right back next season. nedum is gawn, havent seen enough of boateng to make a judgement and i've been disappointed with lescott. he's a decent player, but we obviously paid way over for him. 10 mil and i would be happy with his output.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

This is a much more reasonable response, I'm now pretty sure it's a big group lie to pretend he wasn't a horrific waste of money, those bastards.


----------



## Kiz

in an ideal world, if we're gonna try and poach udinese players, zapata plz. young, strong and with a bit of skill about him from the little i've seen of serie a. we dont need anymore forwards or holding midfielders.


----------



## united_07

Kiz said:


> even though they play different positions


not really sanchez can probably play anywhere up front, on the wing, behind the striker and as the striker


----------



## Kiz

wouldnt really consider him a tevez replacement. unless dzeko steps up and becomes the target man the sanchez plays as a poacher alongside or something. he has been compared to ronaldo, and apparently has a mean turn of pace. i guess he wouldnt be a bad buy, but i want silva/johnson getting as much gametime as possible.


----------



## Gunner14

Woop tweet read out on TalkSportDrive - car journeys are so much better when you get one read out =)


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

What was the tweet?


----------



## Gunner14

'Isnt it amazing Liverpool and England both play better when Gerrard is injured #clearlyoverrated.'

Mickie Quinn went mental. Adrian Durham pretty much agreed.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

That's quite funny. Any reasoned response from Quinn, or just crazy ranting?


----------



## DB

Isn't everything on TalkSport just crazy ranting?

I'm predicting a 1-0 win for City tonight.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

The Poznan- 'unique celebration'? What?


----------



## DB

I wish they'd stop doing it now, getting annoying and pointless.


----------



## united_07

crouch you lanky twat, always prefer to see spurs start with defoe instead of crouch


----------



## Silent Alarm

"The Poznan" - Cringe.


----------



## Gunner14

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> That's quite funny. Any reasoned response from Quinn, or just crazy ranting?


He went mental. Completely ripping random players like Lampard, Ashley Cole etc.. saying what have they added and how Gerrard was a 1 man team at the world cup?? until Adrian owned him saying individual performances and talent have nothing to do with how well a team plays.

I know it gets alot of heated responses from Liverpool fans but i think it's true. Gerrard good player - definitely. But i think midfields are more balanced without him. This in turn helps sides put in better performances.

I also believe that Gerrard has been holding Liverpool back as good as he is as a footballer he's had absolutely no faith whatsoever in players around him. Choosing to shoot from impossible positions rather than pass to a teammate. Trying to take players on and losing the ball when a simple pass would have been a better option. I think Liverpool would have been much much better off letting him go to Chelsea. Look at ho much better Lucas is now he doesn't have to sit back and defend. With Gerrard out of the side he can play a more natural attacking role. Whilst individually Gerrard is clearly better than Lucas as a team Liverpool are much much more cohesive without Stevie G.

It almost parallels Henry at Arsenal. Once the 2004 side were completely disbanded we had issues where we had 10 players playing to pass the ball to Henry. And that just isn't a good way to run a side and is the reason he was 'injured' for a large part of his final season.


----------



## Seb

Gunner14 said:


> He went mental. Completely ripping random players like Lampard, Ashley Cole etc.. saying what have they added and how Gerrard was a 1 man team at the world cup?? until Adrian owned him saying individual performances and talent have nothing to do with how well a team plays.


Gerrard was our best player at the world cup. Though that's not saying much.



> I also believe that Gerrard has been holding Liverpool back as good as he is as a footballer he's had absolutely no faith whatsoever in players around him. Choosing to shoot from impossible positions rather than pass to a teammate. Trying to take players on and losing the ball when a simple pass would have been a better option. I think Liverpool would have been much much better off letting him go to Chelsea. Look at ho much better Lucas is now he doesn't have to sit back and defend. With Gerrard out of the side he can play a more natural attacking role. Whilst individually Gerrard is clearly better than Lucas as a team Liverpool are much much more cohesive without Stevie G.


This is an absolutely ridiculous opinion, I can't think of a player who's had more of an influence on a team or carried an average team to so many wins than Gerrard has done at Liverpool. The amount of times he has scored crucial goals (often stunning long range goals) and saved/bailed out Liverpool down the years is amazing. Some big game examples of this - FA Cup final vs West Ham, Champions League final vs AC Milan, that game against Olympiakos, and countless times in the premier league. Liverpool would have done nothing in the last decade without Gerrard.

Lucas is garbage btw.


----------



## DB

The Napoli game in the Europa League this season was another perfect example of Gerrard dragging Liverpool along. This was the first time I went to Anfield and I couldn't believe how bad Liverpool were without him, he then came on at half time and changed the game.


----------



## Gunner14

DB said:


> The Napoli game in the Europa League this season was another perfect example of Gerrard dragging Liverpool along. This was the first time I went to Anfield and I couldn't believe how bad Liverpool were without him, he then came on at half time and changed the game.





Seb said:


> Gerrard was our best player at the world cup. Though that's not saying much.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an absolutely ridiculous opinion, I can't think of a player who's had more of an influence on a team or carried an average team to so many wins than Gerrard has done at Liverpool. The amount of times he has scored crucial goals (often stunning long range goals) and saved/bailed out Liverpool down the years is amazing. Some big game examples of this - FA Cup final vs West Ham, Champions League final vs AC Milan, that game against Olympiakos, and countless times in the premier league. Liverpool would have done nothing in the last decade without Gerrard.
> 
> Lucas is garbage btw.


Again though. The point isnt about what he can do. It's about how the team plays with and without him. 

Liverpool without Gerrard much more formidable than Liverpool with him.

Also yes Gerrard did look good among a side with shit cohesion. But if you change the midfield to a more balanced one like Carrick, Parker. Who's to say we'd have still been as shit. I dont need to know about Gerrards ability that isnt under question. The point it how much better the Liverpool side plays as a team without him.

What woud you rather have - Steven Gerrard or 11 players playing as a cohesive unit.


----------



## Seb

What have Liverpool done without Gerrard? Fuck All.

Saying "Liverpool without Gerrard much more formidable than Liverpool with him" after a few good results is insanity. If you take Gerrard out of Liverpool for the past 10 years, Liverpool wouldn't have won the FA Cup, Champions League, nor been a top 4 club. There hasn't been a more important player to any club than Gerrard has been to Liverpool in the last decade.

This argument holds far more weight if you apply it to England though.


----------



## CGS

You need both tbh. No point having 11 players who can play well without having an influential player to lead them all. That is essential what Arsenal need. They have a good 11 players but when under pressure and in need of a win they have no player to lead them to that.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Fantastic clearance by Gallas.


----------



## DB

Vieira would've loved to have scored that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hope City get drawn against Bayern, or some strong team.
Or Arsenal could balls up by giving them third spot.


----------



## haribo

united_07 said:


> one of them will be sanchez, city officials have been at most of his games recently


He's also met with Real Madrid representatives. Cos they're in desperate need of attacking flair.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> The Poznan- 'unique celebration'? What?


And a twin is one of a kind (Y)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

> It didn't take Mario Balotelli long to become one of the most hated footballers in England, so in recent weeks, his management team have been working the media to try and counterbalance the absurdly bad stories with absurdly good ones. There was the tale of Mario giving £1,000 to a homeless man outside a Manchester casino, then there was an interview with the Guardian where Mario assured us that he's actually shy and not a bad guy, and now, we have perhaps the most fantastic yarn yet: Mario v the school bully.
> 
> In a story that opens with the phrase, "Mario Balotelli should get a Heart of Gold," The Sun relays a series of events that sounds like the premise for a soft drink ad.
> 
> The striker questioned why the young lad was playing truant with his mum outside the club's Carrington training ground rather than attending school.
> 
> After the fan revealed that he was being bullied, Mario drove the youngster and his mum over to the school in question and demanded a meeting with the headteacher.
> 
> The Blues ace got the youngster to confess what had been happening and made him identify the culprit. The lads eventually shook hands before Mario got into his white Maserati and sped off.
> 
> 
> Next week: Mario Balotelli saves a scientist from choking in a restaurant, pays for his meal, and then shows him how to cure cancer. Before speeding off in his Maserati.


Mario Balotelli. World's greatest footballer, and now world's greatest humanitarian.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's a shame he's a cunt on the pitch because he seems like a decent enough fella off it.


----------



## Magsimus

Mario got into his white Maserati and sped off.

The only exit heroic enough to match the actions.


----------



## Von Doom

Always thought Balotelli was a prick, but a very funny one at that. 

That's great though, going to all that effort for a kid he doesn't even know. Kudos.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Super Mario, saving the world, one bullied kid at a time. Unfortunately, like the real Superman, he has his own kryptonite, the one thing that can defeat him- training bibs.


----------



## BkB Hulk

It's no surprise that Super Mario Brotha is the greatest man to ever live. He is, after all, the second greatest football to ever live behind only JO.


----------



## Razor King

I'm hoping ManC overtake us for the third spot and we lose Champions League qualification games too.

Mancini was asked who he would like to add in the Champions League squad next season and his reply: Cesc Fabregas. :shocked:

Why is everybody and their mother after Cesc? Never mind, I hope Arsenal sell him for 60 million now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

60 million for Cesc? 

Sign me the fuck up for that. Cesc is not worth 60 million.


----------



## BkB Hulk

60 mil straight to Arsene's piggy bank.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kroenke and Usmanov can probably use another yacht.


----------



## Razor King

Mikey Damage said:


> 60 million for Cesc?
> 
> Sign me the fuck up for that. Cesc is not worth 60 million.


Uh, we aren't talking about logic here. Isn't that obvious?

This is a a club that pays 22 million for okay players and has Yaya Toure amongst the highest paid players in Football history. And for somebody's worth... Ummm, I don't think there is any discussion on that after who Liverpool bought for 35 million. Add it with the fact that Real, Barca, and now Man City (probably) are after Cesc; I think money will be scattered everywhere.

He probably isn't and I don't think anybody is going to pay that much for him. But I HOPE Arsenal do bargain as much as they can because some people have easy money and Arsenal can utilize it to bring depth into the squad. Okay, the last part, not quite but hey, we need to retain Bendtner, so 8*D

60 million may not sound logical. It certainly isn't. But it's not impossible considering the rivers of finance that are available for some clubs these days.


----------



## united_07

think of how many mediocre players wenger can buy with £60m!!!


----------



## DB

united_07 said:


> think of how many mediocre players wenger can buy with £60m!!!


Not necessarily mediocre, just 14 year old Africans.

If Cesc wants to leave we should let him. Ramsey and Wilshere can take the reigns in midfield.


----------



## CGS

Arsenal could easily get £40m minimum for Fabragas, Especially since how teams like City spend.


----------



## Kiz

we'll give you 60 mil to take milner.


----------



## Vader

Barca weren't planning on paying more than 30 for him, so it'd depend on how much City/Madrid would be willing to pay.


----------



## Kiz

dont even want fabregas. pastore plz.


----------



## Razor King

Pastore needs to come to the Premier League.


----------



## Von Doom

Of that £60 million, Wenger would spend about £10m on a french centre half, then leave the rest.


----------



## Rush

FM tells me i want Hazard to sign for Liverpool :side:


----------



## Kiz

10 mil?

what do you think, he's made of money? free transfers will take up that 60 mil.


----------



## Von Doom

Kiz said:


> 10 mil?
> 
> what do you think, he's made of money? free transfers will take up that 60 mil.


I'm thinking of Koscielny.

Then I remembered Sol Campbell.


----------



## Kiz

chamakh.


----------



## Von Doom

For every freebie theres a stupid amount spent on someone with 'potential'


----------



## Kiz

have everton signed MIROSLAV yet


----------



## Von Doom

Not heard anything further yet, still at "talks" level apparently, not very optimistic but all the same I will wank hard if we get him.


----------



## Razor King

It's going to be so difficult for Arsenal next season--this time to even crack into the top-4. Man U and Chelsea will be there in the top-2, and City will be stronger than ever next season. If Liverpool continue with this form, they will be challenging for the top spot as well. So that only leaves the battle for fifth place between Spurs and Arsenal.

I think Kaka will be a good signing for Chelsea. He will cost a lot but they need somebody like Kaka. Sneijder would prove to be a better acquisition on the longer run but with this team, I can't see Chelsea being a serious threat in the Champions League. If it's not Sneijder, then Kaka is better than having nothing. Kaka will fit into the Chelsea side pretty well.


----------



## Gunner14

Razor King said:


> It's going to be so difficult for Arsenal next season--this time to even crack into the top-4. Man U and Chelsea will be there in the top-2, and City will be stronger than ever next season. If Liverpool continue with this form, they will be challenging for the top spot as well. So that only leaves the battle for fifth place between Spurs and Arsenal.
> 
> I think Kaka will be a good signing for Chelsea. He will cost a lot but they need somebody like Kaka. Sneijder would prove to be a better acquisition on the longer run but with this team, I can't see Chelsea being a serious threat in the Champions League. If it's not Sneijder, then Kaka is better than having nothing. Kaka will fit into the Chelsea side pretty well.


People say we'll struggle every year. But we never do. Not worried about Liverpool at all. Not worried about losing a top 4 place at all.

Reasons why.

1) Liverpool still have a shite squad. A few good performances at the end of a season against alot of sides with nothing to play for does not make you a good side. The great result against City (which adds to why i wont fear City taking our spot) is the only match that matters when the other games in the run include an undesereved point at us. and wins agaisnt sides simply playing out there remaining games in Birmingham (safe already in europe) Newcastle (safe nothing to play for) and Fulham (safe nothing to play for) When they get beat by Spurs on Saturday you'll see what i mean.

2) Spurs will probably lose at least 1 of Modric, Van Der Vaart or Bale due to probably not being in Europe next year. No champions league money means less for the worlds biggest chequebook manager to work with. 

3) Manchester United have alot of rebuilding to do. Van Der Sar and Scholes both need replacing. If their decline continues then they'll be even worse than this year. (last year they won 27 this year can only win a maximum of 24.) if same happens next year your looking at United winning 19,20 games. Then dropping points in 18 games can help anyone catch up.

4) Chelsea rebuilding needs to continue. Will Drogba stay or go? Can they find a way to get Drogba and Torres to play together? Where does Anelka go? David Luiz making more and more mistakes. 

5) Arsenal - Talk of the rebuild. Bendtner wants to go to a club who will play him. Wenger 'apparently' wants to offload 5 players (Eboue, Denilson, Rosicky, Almunia and Clichy all being talked about being moved on) If we spend £100 million on players rather than £100 million on debt like we did last summer we have just as much chance of dominating the league as Man City do.

6) Man City - If they keep Mancini im not bothered who they sign or who we sign city will finish below us.

in my biased arrogant opinion Liverpool and Spurs will definitly finish below us next season. So even we do nothing i believe we'll at worst still finish 4th. Of course the 6 mini looks at teams has me focusing on the negatives of other sides and potential positives of us but with the talk of the names of players who could be leaving im getting very excited for hopefully a busy summer. I also expect Vela to leave this summer as well as Fabregas so if we're lucky we be forced into needing 8 new players and having a massive shake up.


----------



## Vader

United
City
Chelsea
Arsenal
Liverpool

Next season's top 5. However, IF Liverpool are willing to spend more money (30-50 million) I'd push them up a few places.


----------



## Renegade™

United
Chelsea
Arsenal
City

Honestly I see the same top four next season as it is this season. Arsenal really do need to strengthen, a class keeper, a strong and dominant CB, a real DM that isn't a converted CB like Song who can take the game by the scruff of the neck when it matters, and another class striker seeing as RVP is injury prone, Chamakh is average and Bendtner is fairly shit.


----------



## Kiz

arsenal need to spend upwards of 60 mil to stay where they are. united still have a very good squad, a club of united's stature will get a vds replacement and a scholes replacement (isn't he still under contract?) quite easily. liverpool have a pretty decent squad tbf, just need some improvements in certain areas, which should be able to happen as i presume the new owners have a bit of money. chelsea are a bit unknown to me imo. they need to inject some youth into their team, but guys like drogba, lampard and terry are still vital. improvement from luiz and torres will be vital.

as for us, we'll storm the league, win every game and the champions league


----------



## Gunner14

Renegade™ said:


> United
> Chelsea
> Arsenal
> City
> 
> Honestly I see the same top four next season as it is this season. Arsenal really do need to strengthen, a class keeper, a strong and dominant CB, a real DM that isn't a converted CB like Song who can take the game by the scruff of the neck when it matters, and another class striker seeing as RVP is injury prone, Chamakh is average and Bendtner is fairly shit.


We have a class keeper in Szcezny. With a long run in the side next season he'll prove himself especially when Vermaelen is back and we have a leader in our back 4 again. At the moment it's the blind leading the blind back there. Shows the problems when the 19 year old keeper is only the only who communicates between 4 full internationals in Sagna/Eboue - Koscielny - Djourou - Clichy.


----------



## reDREDD

Mario and Dzeko to score a hat trick every game along the way.

Final Next year: City vs Barca. Finally Mario will beat Messi.


----------



## Kiz

i wouldnt call szczesny class yet, however he's arsenal's best keeper by a long, long way at the moment.


----------



## reDREDD

He's pretty good. Sadly he suffers from the arsenal curse of constant injury.

For the love of God arsenal need to sort out their fucking defence.


----------



## Rush

United
City
Chelsea
Liverpool
Arsenal
Spurs

top 6 for next season. unless Arsenal drastically change their defense i see them sliding.


----------



## Kiz

too bad no one comes close to SUPER JOE HART.


----------



## united_07

If spurs get a world class striker and a good keeper, and keep bale, VDV and modric i can see them overtaking arsenal


----------



## DB

united_07 said:


> If spurs get a world class striker and a good keeper, and keep bale, VDV and modric i can see them overtaking arsenal


People have been saying Spurs will overtake Arsenal every season for the past five or six years.

I see the top six next season being this:

Man Utd
Chelsea
Man City
Arsenal
Liverpool
Spurs


----------



## CGS

Depending on Spending patterns I see us switching places with Arsenal really. Especially if they end up losing Cesc during the summer. Wenger just seems to be way to stubborn and probably won't spend much again this year. Maybe 1 or 2 players for £5-10m 

United
Chelsea
Liverpool
City
Arsenal 
Spurs 

Top 6. Probably Liverpool & City swapping around those positions.


----------



## Kiz

i'll be pissed if we dont move up to about second next season at least tbh. with all this money we should have been closer this season to the title.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

You'll probably sign another 5 big name strikers, before pioneering a formation with 4 defensive midfielders and leaving them all on the bench.


----------



## Cliffy

im suprised everybody is writing off liverpool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Liverpool are playing great stuff now, when they've been fairly care-free for around 3 months. No Europe and not challenging for anything domestically.
Lets see if they can keep that up next season if they're challenging for the title and playing in that silly, little Thursday competition.

In other words, lets see if they can handle pressure.


----------



## Vader

I'm not sure how far a hard working midfield/strike force can go. Lucas, Spearing, Maxi, Meireles and Kuyt aren't the best footballers in the world but they're some of the most determined players I've seen this season, add Suarez to that and you know they'll always be up for it. Gerrard will most likely be back to fitness next season and if they add some good fullbacks and at least one good centre back then they could stand a good chance - like most teams too, they'd also benefit from a creative midfielder.


----------



## Seb

Anyone who thinks Liverpool will top Arsenal next season is batshit insane. Arsenal have been the second best team in the league for the vast majority of this season, while Liverpool have been awful until the past few weeks. This Liverpool side is a long way away from being title contenders like Arsenal have been this season.

Obviously if Liverpool spend a stackload of money in the summer and Arsenal don't strengthen then i'll re-evaluate my opinion.


----------



## CGS

I don't see why we couldn't finish on top of Arsenal tbh. While Arsenal do have a stronger squad than us we have a more determined squad, Especially with the younger guys like Spearing who just don't stop. Plus Gerrard is still pretty influential in a sense and can lead us under pressure. Something Arsenal don't have and tbh even though guy talk about how they need a stronger defence, better keeper etc... they actually don't. All they need is an influential player who can pick them up and drag them to victory when all hope seems gone.


----------



## Gunner14

Apparently City have 4 WOW players signed already for next season?? Mentioned by Harry Redknapp. Interesting to see who they are.


----------



## united_07

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

http://mcfc.co.uk/News/FA-Cup-countdown/2011/May/Bluffers-guide-to-City


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

united_07 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> http://mcfc.co.uk/News/FA-Cup-countdown/2011/May/Bluffers-guide-to-City


That's their official website. Holy fuck, that's awful! 

'Welcome To Manchester' to 'PLEASE support us, we'll take anyone!' in the space of one CL qualification, massive club :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

That's just sad.


----------



## DB

That City thing is the biggest load of bollocks I've ever read.


----------



## reDREDD

Holy shit thats the official City website.

Seriously? You gotta be shitting me. I assumed this was a joke article!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Don't City fans take the piss outta United for having "glory-hunters" and international fans? But when they have the slightest bit of success, their official website prints a "How to support Man City for new fans guide".

:hmm:


----------



## Evo

As a die-hard Chelsea fan, extremely interested in this latest Kaka development. We'll see where it goes. I don't know where he'd fit in our 4-3-3, but maybe this confirms a permanent change to 4-4-2 or maybe a return to 4-1-2-1-2. Who knows.

As for Top 5/6, I think too many people are writing off Liverpool, first of all. But secondly, I'm bring up a sleeper pick in *Stoke City*. Yeah, I know.

Stoke has been doing really well lately, and honestly I think they can topple City for the FA Cup. Whether they can carry this over to next season, who knows, but I think this FA Cup final appearance alone helps their club in terms of bringing in more talent. An FA Cup trophy would help even more. Nonetheless, their style of play is really effective and they're one of those mid-range teams that can easily steal your points. I think the days of them being a mid-range team are coming to an end.

Chelsea 
United
City
Liverpool
*Stoke City*
Arsenal

Call me crazy, and you'll probably be right.


----------



## Silent Alarm

You're crazy 8*D. If anything, playing in that Thursday night shite is going to hurt their league form.


----------



## cena john

I can't see stoke getting that far up. they are great at home but I think they are so-so away although I do think this season they have come on leaps and bounds in terms of playing nice football and credit to them.

as for kaka I really don't know where he would fit in. Would Chelsea be prepared to let Lampard take a back seat on the bench in the hope that he settles in fast?

I think 4-1-2-1-2 is a good idea with essien Mikel sitting, lampard and essien as the 2 and kaka being the point man behind torres and Another ( tevez? who knows) you will know better than me being a chelsea fan though.


----------



## Von Doom

It's actually upsetting seeing all of the teams that we would finish above with ease (sans Aston Villa) spending money and becoming miles better than our level of ability. I know we do well with what we've got but we're gonna go backwards. QPR will probably do better than us next season. We need Kenwright to fuck off and stop lying to the fans, he's crippling the club and will eventually kill it.


----------



## cena john

Is that the general feel with Everton fans about Kenwright?

I see other teams spending massive amounts of cash while everton are usually on a sell to buy way of working but credit to everyone at the club because they do an unbelievable job and if they could just for once in there life not start the season like a relegation candidate they would be pushing for top 4 imo.


----------



## Desecrated

I don't watch Stoke, so I would have to presume this. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.

Their football is pressing and set-pieces, right? Pressing doesn't work very well in away games, proven by their away form. They do have the seeds growing to be a top 10 side, but they need to add depth to their squad, add some class players to their squad without hampering their style too much and find a way to juggle European and domestic priorities.

In other words, its far, far too soon to even put them above Tottenham, let alone Arsenal. Everton, Sunderland if they add some good players and get their form that they had in the first half of the season, and after this summer, granted they improve, Newcastle are ahead in the pecking order, especially since they aren't playing the Eastern European Cup.


----------



## Von Doom

cena john said:


> *Is that the general feel with Everton fans about Kenwright?*
> 
> I see other teams spending massive amounts of cash while everton are usually on a sell to buy way of working but credit to everyone at the club because they do an unbelievable job and if they could just for once in there life not start the season like a relegation candidate they would be pushing for top 4 imo.


It's the general consensus amongst evertonians to be honest, he has is apologists as with all villains but the vast majority of fans are beginning to see him for what he is. I don't care that he has no money, what I care about is that he has no intention of selling the club, he wants someone to come in and give him money so he can stay in charge, i.e Everton being run like a charity. All we'd need is about £40 million for Moyes to build a squad, then maybe £15-20m per season thereafter to maintain it and we could challenge quite easy (bearing in mind those figures are quite poxy in the current market). But no, to quote Kenwrong himself: "no-one buys football clubs nowadays"


----------



## cena john

Well I used to listen to talksport quite often and one of kenwrights best mates,mike parry was always going on about how much kenwright wanted to sell the club which I thought was odd since even QPR and notts county get rich buyers and a historic club with a great fanbase,very good manager and the nucleus of a top side like Everton can't.


----------



## Von Doom

He's been on record a few times saying that if a billionaire came along he'd step aside immediately. 

You can talk about all the debt he's saddled on Aston Villa, but before he bought Doug Ellis out, Randy Lerner tried to buy Everton. Kenwright all but told him to fuck off, despite Lerner's net worth being approx. £1.5Bn. The man is basically full of shit. Everton are like his train set basically. I don't know if he gets a sense of gratification from owning the club, but all he is doing is turning his fellow Evertonians against him.


----------



## Von Doom

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ppled-Man-Citys-15billion-Sheik.html?ITO=1490

Forgot to mention the Grantchesters. Family of Billionaires who have been on the Everton board for a while, allegedly won't put money into the club because he doesn't want to bankroll Kenwright.

Edit: Double post I do apologise.


----------



## cena john

that's a shame because Everton could do so much with some more backing,I'm sure it would stop any thoughts Moyes has of Leaving too.

We have someone there too,Dermot Desmond,I think he owns 1% of Celtic and he Bankrolled our loan signing of Robbie Keane last year as-well as Trappatnoni's Ireland Contract.

I wish He would put more cash in rather than Peter Lawell etc who penny pinched over a couple of hundred thousand pounds for the signing of kelvin wilson from Forrest this year which looks like it has ended our season and 2 years ago for the signing of steve fletcher in january when he was at hibs which cost us the 4th title in a row and when you look at how much he has gone to wolves for 200k looks measely.

There will be a few clubs trying to snap up some of WHU's better players if they go down,along with n'zogbia and rodallega at wigan.It looks like some of west hams players have gave up because they know/think they are entitled a move to another premier league club when they go down


----------



## Evo

cena john said:


> as for kaka I really don't know where he would fit in. Would Chelsea be prepared to let Lampard take a back seat on the bench in the hope that he settles in fast?


That's the thing, and my answer is no. To be honest, I was already thinking about this when Torres came to Chelsea and Benayoun returned from injury. Benayoun and Torres played on the field at the same time for Chelsea only one time if I'm correct, and in that short period, Benayoun had already set up Torres three times. And I wondered, would Ancelotti be too scared to sit Lampard in favor of the Benayoun/Torres combo which we already know works? It definitely begs the question.


> I think 4-1-2-1-2 is a good idea with essien Mikel sitting, lampard and essien as the 2 and kaka being the point man behind torres and Another ( tevez? who knows) you will know better than me being a chelsea fan though.


I'm not going to include Tevez, because to be honest I don't want to see him at Chelsea. Inter Milan and Real Madrid are apparently gunning for him, and you know what, they can have him. 

In a 4-1-2-1-2, I'd keep Mikel in the anchor spot, put Essien on the right of the supporting two, and either Kaka or Lampard on the left, depending on who's better suited there. Whoever isn't gets the CAM spot, with our current striker rotation in front, and Ramires, Malouda, and Kalou as the impact sub options. I keep writing and erasing my justification for leaving Malouda out of the starting XI, but I do believe he'd be a valuable sub and of course would be used in rotation. No, I don't believe Drogba will leave until he decides to finish out at Marseille, so given an offseason to improve chemistry, that front two on an ideal day would be Drogba and Torres.


Desecrated said:


> I don't watch Stoke, so I would have to presume this. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Their football is pressing and set-pieces, right? Pressing doesn't work very well in away games, proven by their away form. They do have the seeds growing to be a top 10 side, but they need to add depth to their squad, add some class players to their squad without hampering their style too much and find a way to juggle European and domestic priorities.
> 
> In other words, its far, far too soon to even put them above Tottenham, let alone Arsenal. Everton, Sunderland if they add some good players and get their form that they had in the first half of the season, and after this summer, granted they improve, Newcastle are ahead in the pecking order, especially since they aren't playing the Eastern European Cup.


I agree that they need to add depth to their squad, and especially without hampering their style too much. I think the style they have works great for him, and the results are proven this season more than any other since they've been in the Premier League, and with slight modifications to their pressing (as you said), I think they'll be a really good team.

It'll be interesting to see how they handle juggling European football, and I think that will be a testament to their season.

I don't think it's too soon to suggest it, however, because Arsenal is going to go through some changes over the summer and Tottenham could lose some important players due to not making Champions League. It could be transition years for both, especially Spurs. Arsenal of course has the Champions League thing to wave around to potential recruits, so that could help them, but until they find the consistency on the pitch that they've been lacking and has kept them from getting any trophies for the last 6 years, you never know.

No shame if I'm wrong. I probably will be.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I can see Chelsea winning the league next season. We got ourselves back together for the most part after that horrible flunk this season, and I can see us fixing the team over the summer. United will lose Van Der Sar, which means next fixture at Old Trafford = Chelsea 10-0 United. :side: (I had Essien confirm the math with a calculator earlier)

And Cesc should just leave Arsenal. His damn transfer saga is getting annoying.


----------



## cena john

I'm surprised at how long Fabregas has stayed at Arsenal,at some times this season when he has been say half injured but on the bench they bring him on and the whole game changes for them almost single handedly.

Chelsea did have an awful patch and I never thought they would be as close as they were/are. who knows what would have happened if wilkins wasn't sacked because that is where the slide started and it has taken a few months for chelsea to recover.that and drogba and lampards injuries didn't help.

It seems to me,an outsider that the title was almost handed to United, they're closest rivals have both blown great positions.Chelsea looked unstoppable early on and Arsenal were set for a quadruple ( if you believe some of the media) but the game against b'ham killed them along with 3 0-0s at home in a row.And even Liverpool who some might have expected to challenge faltered early on.

As for the FA cup I didn't think Stoke would get past Bolton and I think they are there to just enjoy there day while City want to get that 30 something years without a trophy hoodoo off their backs. Hopefully for the sake of the game etherington and huth are fit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Handed to United? Fuck that, they earned it.


----------



## eddiefan

The team that got the points when it mattered will win the league. Nothing was handed to United. If Chelsea or Arsenal were good enough to win the league, they would have won it. The fact is that both teams just weren't consistent enough to stay in the top position.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao what an absolutely ridiculous thing to say, that Utd where handed the league. Deary me.

Isn't KLOSE gonna join Dortmund? That's the strongest link I've heard for him.

As for Utd's next keeper, Frey/Adler/Lloris/Stekelenburg. One of those plz. Don't buy the hype for De Gea.


----------



## cena john

Both Arsenal and Chelsea have blown it for themselves by putting up such a weak challenge,United have a surprisingly poor away record. This season is completely different from others in which teams are at there best for the full season going toe to toe. The fact that Utd will win the league at around 80 points where just a couple of years ago liverpool had 86 and still didn't win shows how much of a weak fight Utd have been given.


What I'm saying is,Utd haven't needed to do anything spectacular like they have needed to and have done previously. they have been consistent without being great.


----------



## cena john

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao what an absolutely ridiculous thing to say, that Utd where handed the league. Deary me.
> 
> .


how is that so ridiculous? no team has put up a decent fight, they have blown it for themselves rather than Manchester united blowing them out the water.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Renegade™;9702117 said:


> :lmao what an absolutely ridiculous thing to say, that Utd where handed the league. Deary me.
> 
> Isn't KLOSE gonna join Dortmund? That's the strongest link I've heard for him.
> 
> *As for Utd's next keeper, Frey/Adler/Lloris/Stekelenburg. One of those plz. Don't buy the hype for De Gea.*


What do you mean? ANDERS LINDEGAARD for NUMBA 1, son.


----------



## eddiefan

cena john said:


> how is that so ridiculous? no team has put up a decent fight, they have blown it for themselves rather than Manchester united blowing them out the water.


Chelsea were just one win away from the top spot. How is that not a decent fight for the title?


----------



## cena john

eddiefan said:


> Chelsea were just one win away from the top spot. How is that not a decent fight for the title?


Yes Unbelievably they managed to claw their way back. No team has capitalized on when the other have been failing disastrously.

In other seasons would Chelsea have been able to get back after the spell they had?not a chance in hell.

if Barca/Milan/Dortmund had slipped up like chelsea did the others around them would have took advantage of that. the fact that the eventual second place team went something like 1 win in 8 shows how inconsistent teams have been and they have all killed themselves off rather than Utd doing it for them


----------



## Evo

cena john said:


> What I'm saying is,Utd haven't needed to do anything spectacular like they have needed to and have done previously. they have been consistent without being great.


You know what? The way you put it earlier I was like










But then you said it like quoted above and now I'm like


----------



## eddiefan

The season has been plagued by inconsistent performances by all teams. It did make the season more entertaining tbh. 

Still, saying we were handed the title is pretty wrong. We didn't have to do much to maintain the top spot after we got there, but we did get the job done when it mattered. Out of the top 3 we are the most deserving team to win this season.


----------



## cena john

ok I worded it wrong. 

All I'm saying is united haven't needed to be spectacular. the season that ronaldo scored like 40 goals and they had a top form rooney and tevez it was still close. yet this year they haven't been as great as that team was yet still win kinda comfortably.

better?

and i agree a lot of teams have been inconsistent.

I guess it's just your preference,some like the weaker teams beating the big ones now and then. i just like to see great football and I don't think i'm that wrong in saying it has been better previously.


----------



## Razor King

With the amount of money Man City are spending, it would be ludicrous if they don't challenge for the title next season. To City fans, do you think Mancini is the right manager, or you think, he should be replaced?

Talking about managers, Chelsea followers--do you want Carlo to stay?




Gunner14 said:


> We have a class keeper in Szcezny. With a long run in the side next season he'll prove himself especially when Vermaelen is back and we have a leader in our back 4 again. At the moment it's the blind leading the blind back there. Shows the problems when the 19 year old keeper is only the only who communicates between 4 full internationals in Sagna/Eboue - Koscielny - Djourou - Clichy.


I agree with the Szcezny point. He has all the tools to be the next great goalkeeper. We do need a massive shake-up. That's for sure. Apparently, Arsenal has become the official, "I want to play for Barcelona," club. Fabregas, Nasri, and now the great Bendtner. Who's next? Arshavin?




Seb said:


> Anyone who thinks Liverpool will top Arsenal next season is batshit insane. Arsenal have been the second best team in the league for the vast majority of this season, while Liverpool have been awful until the past few weeks. This Liverpool side is a long way away from being title contenders like Arsenal have been this season.
> 
> Obviously if Liverpool spend a stackload of money in the summer and Arsenal don't strengthen then i'll re-evaluate my opinion.


You do realize that Arsenal are challengers because Man United and Chelsea dropped heavily from last season instead of Arsenal improving drastically? We are going to remain in this range of 70 - 75 points, unless something drastic happens.


----------



## Kiz

if mancini doesnt play attacking football against stoke he should be sacked.


----------



## Renegade™

3 DEFENSIVE MIDS


----------



## Kiz

i'd be madsad, give pep a blank cheque.


----------



## cena john

Mancini was assigned to get the top 4 spot and he has done that with a nice bonus of a FA cup final. I think It would be wrong to get rid of him but I agree next season ( depending on incoming signings) they should be challenging for the title and if he isn't doing that by Christmas then they should consider his position.

I'm not a fan of his defensive minded tactics but as of now it gets the job done which is all you can ask for.


----------



## Gunner14

cena john said:


> how is that so ridiculous? no team has put up a decent fight, they have blown it for themselves rather than Manchester united blowing them out the water.


You're fighting a losing battle trying to explain that. The intelligence level of this forum is very low. They don't understand how team performance can decline. They just see 1st place Man United and think they are awesome.

In truth all of the top 6 have failed to deliver this year. When you compare to last season

Manchester United - Minimum 3 point drop. Last year won 27 this year can only win 24.

Chelsea - Minimum 10 point drop. Last year won 27 this year - 23 max

Arsenal - Minimum 2 point drop. Last year won 23 this year - 21 max 

Spurs - Minimum 8 point drop. Last year won 21 this year - 16 max

Liverpool - Maximum 1 point gain. Last year won 18. - This year can win 19. (But they're going to win the league next year.... Sure they are)

Man City - Maximum 4 point gain. Last year won 18. This year could win 21.

So only 2 sides have potentially slightly improved. 

On one hand this is good for the league it allows false considerations that the league is getting tighter. Then you look closer and you realise its all bollocks. Everyone knew Arsenal, Man City, Spurs, Liverpool had no chance of winning the title. Then you look at the points gaps from the 6 mentioned to the rest and its 5 points to 7th place and its a whopping 10 point gap between 6th and 8th. So really we just have 12 shit sides in our top league and the fact that only 2 of the bottom 12 have won a 3rd of their games reflects this. In our league we have 3 leagues within league. We have to sides who seem capable of winning the league (Chelsea and man united) then we have 4 sides capable of coming between 3rd and 6th. Then we have 12 sides capable of getting relegated.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

No team put up a decent fight, except Chelsea who would be level on points with two games to go if they had beat us, and Arsenal, who were running us close until it got to Spring and they bottled it AGAIN (how they drew that Liverpool game after scoring in the 96th minute is something sporting historians will puzzle over for centuries).

The league's basically the same as it always is around this time of year, a few teams in contention rounded down to one winning team with a few games left. So United aren't as good as previous years (but with an incredible home record, and have beaten every team in the league). Doesn't mean shit, frankly, if we lift the trophy.


----------



## united_07

:lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

:lmao 

Not at all relevent, but always funny:


----------



## Silent Alarm

It really would be hilarious if Stoke beat them and then in a few months they get drawn against Lyon or Bayern and crash out.

Blue moon rising, indeed.


----------



## Kiz

unless we go above arsenal.


----------



## Destiny

> _*KENNY DALGLISH* has signed a three-year contract to become Liverpool's permanent boss.
> The Scot has been in temporary charge since replacing Roy Hodgson in January.
> But such has been the turnaround in results his appointment as full-time boss was never in doubt.
> Negotiations have been ongoing for several weeks but the final details have now been agreed.
> Coach Steve Clarke, who also arrived in January, has also signed a three-year contract._


woohoo


----------



## Heel




----------



## Silent Alarm

Oh yeah, Arsenal...those fuckers are well capable of balls-ing up 3rd spot.


----------



## Renegade™

Arsenal won't slip out of the top 3 tbh. Can't see it.

Really do agree with Silent Alarm, Bayern especially could tear City a new one, if they can combat the 3 DEFENSIVE MIDS 8*D.


----------



## Heel

Renegade™ said:


> Arsenal won't slip out of the top 3 tbh. Can't see it.
> 
> Really do agree with Silent Alarm, Bayern especially could tear City a new one, if they can combat the 3 DEFENSIVE MIDS 8*D.


The 3 defensive midfielders in which only one of the 3 is a defensive midfielder?


----------



## Kiz

2 points in it with us playing stoke and bolton and them playing villa and fulham. still very possible imo.

plus they've fucked everything else up, why not 3rd


----------



## haribo

MrMondayNight said:


> The 3 defensive midfielders in which only one of the 3 is a defensive midfielder?


De Jong, Barry and Vieira? Unless you mean De Jong is the only one worthy of being called a footballer at all.


----------



## Magsimus

I wouldn't decribe De Jong as a footballer.


----------



## Evo

Razor King said:


> Talking about managers, Chelsea followers--do you want Carlo to stay?


Yes, I do. Chelsea did not produce the results of last season, but as has been mentioned, neither did pretty much any team. History is against Carlo as every manager in the Abramovich era that didn't win silverware got sacked, but honestly, I think he's done a fine job in a tough situation this season. I mean, he did very nearly bring Chelsea all the way back from a 15-point deficit. I believe he's still the manager that won the Double in his first season, and he's absolutely the right man for the job.


----------



## Seb

Triesman has called out the corrupt Fifa officials, SHITS GOING DOWN, which shouldn't be a surprise to anyone considering their vice president Warner has already been fined a million dollars for ticket touting and the Brazilian government were investigating their own representitive last year. You know when a desolate, misogynistic country, devoid of any footballing infrastructure or history such as Qatar gets the World Cup, that you've got a problem.


----------



## #dealwithit

> I wouldn't decribe De Jong as a footballer.


I once heard that Nigel De Jong broke all sorts of scoring records for youth football at Ajax. He and Sneijder were apparently a gun strike partnership at various youth records, and De Jong scored most of his goals with his head, which seems odd now given that he's only 5'8.


----------



## Heel

De Jong is a holding midfielder. Barry and Yaya Toure are not.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Can't imagine scoring in Dutch youth football can be any more difficult than scoring in the Eredivisie, and as well all know, scoring 7 in a game there apparently isn't too difficult for anyone with two legs.










Mikel, now that's a player that's attacking side seems to be somewhat stunted.


----------



## Von Doom

James Milner to Everton is the latest rumour doing the rounds. Swap deal for Rodwell allegedly. HIGHLY doubt it though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Rodwell, I just don't see what the fascination is....


----------



## Von Doom

To be quite honest, neither do I. Obviously he has the potential to be good, but I'd rather keep Fellaini than him. Fellaini will be twice the player that Rodwell will ever be.


----------



## Kiz

MORE DEFENSIVE MIDS.

i would take that in a heartbeat. milner's been dreadful here tbh, and rodwell is young and english, what city needs. then we can fuck vieira and barry off.


----------



## Evo

I could see that, but I could also see it being one of those swaps where Rodwell ends up sucking and Milner somehow absolutely blows up.


----------



## Kiz

rodwell cant be worse than milner has been. he's younger, and slots in as a HOLDING MIDFIELDER.


----------



## Renegade™

lol Gareth Barry. Worst player ever.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Renegade™ said:


> lol Gareth Barry. Worst player ever.












Rodwell won't go to City. He'll more likely end up at United one day.


----------



## united_07

Van der Sar will be rested tomorrow, so it looks like Kuszczak will play, id guess a team of

----------------Kuszczak-------------------
rafael------smalling------vidic---------evra
valencia----carrick-------scholes-------nani
----------rooney-------hernandez---------


----------



## Foreshadowed

I can actually see Ferguson resting either Rooney or Hernandez tomorrow and putting Berbatov in their place, seeing as he did score 5 goals against Blackburn in the home fixture. Plus, Berbatov hasn't had a Premier League start in a while now and if he wants to win the Golden Boot this season, he needs to make a start to give him a stronger chance of securing that achievement.

I concur with Rafael starting over Fabio and I can see Smalling coming in for Ferdinand. Therefore, I believe our team will go something like:

Kuszczak
Rafael Smalling Vidic Evra
Valencia Carrick Scholes Nani
Rooney Berbatov​
You never know, Anderson may get a start also over Scholes as the guy has been on fire in recent weeks.


----------



## united_07

fergie has already said that hernandez is starting, i cant see him resting rooney either, as if united at least get a point this match they will both be rested next week


----------



## Foreshadowed

Yeah, I just read that now (not been online properly in last couple of days). So I'll go with the Hernandez/Rooney partnership to start tomorrow against Blackburn.


----------



## united_07

ferguson has been charged again by the FA, for comments about the referee, this time Howard Webb

but this time he said that howard webb was the best ref in the country, but apparently you are not allowed to speak about the ref before a match


the FA :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rush

if its against the rule to talk about the ref then he's in the wrong. retarded rule but this is just SAF being a tool tbh. you know that the FA is on you after the first time, why do anything to risk it.


----------



## eddiefan

Wow. So you can't criticize or compliment a ref. How protected do these refs need to be?


----------



## united_07

Ancelotti also commented on the ref before the game, where is his charge?



> But I don't want to put pressure on the referee. Howard Webb is a fantastic referee, he has the skills to handle the occasion.
> 
> "If the referee has no experience maybe you can be a little worried about this but with Webb there is no problem.
> 
> "I have trust in the referees in England. They make mistakes but this is normal, you have to accept that or you have to say there is a conspiracy and I don't believe that.


----------



## Rush

if anyone doubts the a-league's quality






15 minutes and a half minutes of brilliance.


----------



## Magsimus

What the hell's happened to Milner? He was by far one of the best young players in the country until he sold his soul.

Another one ruined by greed.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's fairly obvious the FA has an agenda against Fergie now. He complimented the ref, for fuck sake.

COMPLIMENTED!


----------



## Kenny

Rush said:


> if anyone doubts the a-league's quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 minutes and a half minutes of brilliance.


:lmao


----------



## Von Doom

Evo said:


> I could see that, but I could also see it being one of those swaps where Rodwell ends up sucking and Milner somehow absolutely blows up.


I can see this happening to be honest. Rodwell is all about potential than current ability, and I think Milner would do really well here.

Potential starting 11

Howard

Neville Distin Jagielka Baines

Coleman Fellaini Milner Arteta

Cahill

Klose

I'd love that to be honest.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

united_07 said:


> Ancelotti also commented on the ref before the game, where is his charge?


:lmao What a fucking joke. I'm not even mad anymore, this is probably Bernstein being petulant about us potentially winning the league right before his team's FA Cup final and chance of silverware.

I used to be vehemenently against the idea of United joining any sort of European Super League in the future, but fuck it, may as well. Get some away trips in the sun, and no FA. You never know, Ferguson might be able talk without getting charged in that scenario.

I suppose this now means every manager will be charged? The ref question is a standard part of any press conference.


----------



## Kiz

fergie one is a joke.

most likely he gets punished due to him not talking to bbc.


----------



## BkB Hulk

SAF's broken the rules technically, but I really don't see a need for a charge.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

They're gonna have to build a stairlift from the tunnel to his seat in the stands at this right. Get rid of his seat in the dugout and extend it into a sofa for Phelan, I don't see him spending much time in the stands at this rate.

The best bit is the FA aren't making public which statement he's being charged for. Presumably, along with the fact no-one seems to know who's on the disciplinary panel, shows the kind of transparancy of processes that should be inherent in any *RESPECT* campaign. Football's a joke.

Hopefully they explain why Ancelotti won't be charged for HIS comments, but it's doubtful. Also maybe they'll explain why it took more than 3 working days to charge him, when their own handbook clearly lays out that any charge should be made within that time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's just weird though, Ancelotti did the exact same thing as Ferguson, he was asked a question about the ref and answered it without any hint of controversy but he doesn't get punished and Fergie does.

I'm actually confused...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Silent Alarm said:


> It's just weird though, Ancelotti did the exact same thing as Ferguson, he was asked a question about the ref and answered it without any hint of controversy but he doesn't get punished and Fergie does.
> 
> I'm actually confused...


Mate, it's the FA. If they displayed any sort of competancy in the past I'd be confused, too, but they've yet to set that precedent.


----------



## Evo

Yeah, that's pretty ridiculous. If Fergie goes out of his way to bash the ref like he's done in the past, then I understand. But this is just stupid.

FA Cup final predictions?


----------



## Kiz

2-0 city


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

1-1. Flip a coin for penalties, probably City because it'd annoy me slightly more (if we don't win the title tomorrow; if we do, I'm not likely to remember there's a game on).


----------



## BkB Hulk

2-1 Tevez.


----------



## Rush

1-1, Stoke on pens


----------



## Kenny

3-0 stoke


----------



## Silent Alarm

City 1-0 City :side:.

After seeing that City fans tattoo with the FA Cup, I am actually going to offer up a prayer that Stoke win. It would be marvellous.

But the truth is, Stoke will probably have a good 20-25 minutes before conceding against the run of play and then City will shut up shop and I'll wake up an hour later to see City celebrating.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ams-FA-cup-victory--theyve-lifted-trophy.html

Holy shit, I hadn't seen this :lmao What the fuck is wrong with the blue half of town?!

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ter-City-fans-champions-tattoo-backfires.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...s-needle-pals-having-Kaka-tattooed-chest.html

And there was the Rooney one, but pretty sure that was shopped, so I'll leave that off.


----------



## Liam Miller

hahaha why are they always doing shit like that, i was gonna go with citeh 3-1.

But now i'm thinking Stoke 2-1 just for the Laughs. United youngster Shawcross goal in the 93rd minute to win it.


----------



## Razor King

TEVEEEEEEEEZ


----------



## Liam Miller

And the fergie charge crap again.


----------



## united_07

When harry redknapp was asked about the fergie charge, he laughed about it and said it was stupid, he then said he agrees with fergie that webb is the best ref in the country. But then look who is refereeing spurs match on sunday? howard webb, will redknapp now get charged?


----------



## Kiz

KOMPANY


----------



## BkB Hulk

Do Tiote's "successful" tackles include when he just plain kicks the shit out of someone?


----------



## Kiz

tiote could land a plane on his forehead.


----------



## Evo

I'm gonna go 3-1 Stoke. Not just because I want them to win, but because I believe they legitimately could.


----------



## Renegade™

I say 2-1, in extra time, to Stoke. Bluemoon rising my ass 8*D.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

legit laughed when I saw it.
Will laugh harder if City loses.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

I really do not like Man City, but I hope they beat Stoke. Mostly because it means we get further in the Europa League qualifiers. 

Otherwise i'd be rooting for Stoke, i've got nothing against them.


----------



## Evo

That tattoo just provides further motivation for wanting Stoke to win.


----------



## Von Doom

C'mon the Potters.


----------



## cena john

someone is a tad too confident lol.

I'm sure when city were taken over someone got something like.. "city premier league champions 2012" tattooed on them.

as for the game,I think city will win it narrowly.hopefully tevez,huth and etherington are fit for the sake of the game.

ESPN have FA cup related programmes starting at around 9am and finishing at about 8pm..


----------



## Von Doom

They always do Cena, our cup final in 09 was on Setanta, coverage started at 9, didn't see it because I was on my way to Wembley, but still, it's good to see they make a big deal of it.


----------



## Vader

^Steven Ireland


----------



## Magsimus

Tiote's disciplinary record is awesome. If his tackle success is 75.9% he must get booked with nearly every other attempt.

Getting rested so this week to avoid another 3 match ban.


----------



## haribo

Husky said:


>


He could always change the City to United 8*D

Hoping for SHAWCROSS to lift the trophy tomorrow.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Just under 12 hours til the important game of the day... this waiting is what I dislike.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Praying we get that point, no slips up that would lead to a pressure game next week.


----------



## Kenny

You'll probaly win 10-0


----------



## 5th-Horseman

1-0 to Man City

Mancini will line up with 3 defensive mids despite the fact that he's facing a mid table team not Barcelona. Stoke will lob it up the pitch and then Toure or De Jong will head it back up. This will be the entire game before someone like Joleon Lescott scores an 85th minute goal by blasting it off Kenwyne Jones's shin into the net.

I genuinely hope I'm wrong but I just dont see Mancini having the minerals to line up in a more interesting formation in such a big game.


----------



## Foreshadowed

A big game today; get that point and we'll be Champions for the 19th time. I can see United going for the draw here as that would suffice but a win would be an added bonus. Blackburn have not been in top form but you have to take into account United's poor away record. As long as United dominate the midfield and add a lot of pressure on Blackburn's defence, we should get that all-important goal.

I'll be nervous during this game but not as nervous as when we played Chelsea at home last week. I'm confident we'll get the result we need but like I said, with United's poor away record this season, it could be a tough game.


----------



## united_07

United line up; Kus, Fabio, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evans, Valencia, Carrick, Giggs, nani, Rooney, Hernandez,
Subs; Amos, Evra, Anderson, Owen, Smalling, Berbatov, Scholes

evans :argh:


----------



## Foreshadowed

Why worry about Evans? He had a bad start to the first half of the season but in his recent games, he's done a great job. The FA Cup match against Liverpool, the matches against Everton, Chelsea and Schalke, he did a good job in all of them and seems to have gained his confident back. Plus, he did a good job last week as a left back. Still, if he has a bad game today, we have Evra on the bench.

I'm hoping for a win but a draw will be pleasing.


----------



## united_07

lol i just always have an uneasy feeling when evans is playing, probably going back on performances such as the west ham match in the carling cup earlier on in the season


----------



## Foreshadowed

Yeah, I can understand that as that was one of his weakest games I've ever seen him play. He was just so unconfident and was defending so poorly. He was terrible in the Fulham game away in the first half of the season also.

However, in recent weeks, he seems to have grown in confidence again and the first signs of showing that was in the FA Cup match against Liverpool. He was running into the midfield, taking on players, winning the ball and nearly scored from a corner. That was his first great game of the season and since then, he's done well. Despite the Bolton game where he got sent off and rightfully so, he's done well. I was very impressed with how he did at left back last week. He won the ball, took on players on the wing and showed some skill. If he continues to build his confidence, he'll do fine.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Really strong line up. Really strong bench, too.

Hope VDS starts against Blackpool, even if he gets subbed off after 60, he deserves the OT send off he'd get. Absolute legend, it's starting to sink in that's he's gone next month.


----------



## Kenny

Really don't understand why you're all worried. You sealed the title last week.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Predictions for scores then?

I can see this either ending in a draw, 1-1 or United just getting the win, 2-1. It will be a tough game that's for sure but I'm confident we'll get that vital point.


----------



## CGS

King Kenny said:


> Really don't understand why you're all worried. You sealed the title last week.


This. 

You guys have nothing to worry about. Hell even Evans hasn't been as bad in the last few months than he used to be. Guys have literally nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kenny

1-0, a goal from Hernandez in the 88th minute. 

relegation battles entertaining me more. blackpool facing bolton at home, wolves away to sunderland


----------



## Razor King

Yeah, there is no way ManU will slip from here.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

This title would be amongst the biggest moments in the many, many years of being a fan. Possibly as big as '99. I'm not taking anything for granted until we're definitely there.

NANI hits the bar.


----------



## Rush

SAMBA smashes one over the bar. they really needed that to go in.


----------



## Kenny

blackpool already behind

1-1

:lmao west brom ahead 1-0 against everton


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

They really did, the ref can't miss every handball 8*D

EDIT: Hernandez vs Samba is a horribly lopsided match up. He'll be lucky to get a decent sniff today.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Blackpool 2-1 up now. This looks to be the game where the action is.


----------



## Kenny

BLACKPOOL


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Fucking hell, Kuszczak. Why can't he use his fucking feet. This is a pissing joke.


----------



## Rush

EMERTON. aussie aussie aussie, oi oi oi


----------



## Foreshadowed

Well done Kuszczak, you fucking idiot.


----------



## united_07

fuck, and Kuszczak wonders why he doesnt get more first team chances


----------



## BkB Hulk

Bolton equal, 2-2.

Hey United fans, why you so mad? 8*D


----------



## Rush

not just down to Kuszczak tbf. United's defence has been off thus far today. Lots of free blackburn players around the box and a lot of space for them coming out of their half.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

We can definitely get a draw out of this at least, not worried yet..

More worried that today's the last time '35 years' will get an airing.


----------



## Kenny

2-2 blackpool/bolton. WOLVES 1-0 UP


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> not just down to Kuszczak tbf. United's defence has been off thus far today. Lots of free blackburn players around the box and a lot of space for them coming out of their half.


Yeah my post was about his pisstake of a clearance attempt before, that Vidic had to wipe out for him. We need to switch back on at the back.

That lino has fucking hawk eyes to spot that ball was still in. He should be reffing every game!


----------



## BkB Hulk

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yeah my post was about his pisstake of a clearance attempt before, that Vidic had to wipe out for him. We need to switch back on at the back.
> 
> That lino has fucking hawk eyes to spot that ball was still in. He should be reffing every game!


He's not as good as the linesman from the Spurs/Chelsea game. :side:


----------



## Rush

was talking more about united07 and foreshadowed's posts

not to jinx anything here but blackburn are looking good.


----------



## Kenny

i hope blackpool get the win


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Jinx away!


----------



## Kenny

sunderland equalise...hmm 1-1


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> was talking more about united07 and foreshadowed's posts
> 
> not to jinx anything here but blackburn are looking good.


well i wasn't blaming him specifically for the goal but it seems as if his mistake earlier on has created a loss of confidence in the defence


----------



## Kenny

still dont think it'll matter even if united lose.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Nani was onside. Coleman is 'sure he heard the whistle'? Good to know.


----------



## united_07

WHAT THE FUCK IS KUSZCZAK THINKING????


----------



## Kenny

blackpool are playing well


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

:lmao fucking hell, Kuzszcak. How are we gonna sell him now?


----------



## CGS

:lmao at Kuszack. Two extremely dangerous movements thus far this match. It's good for United that he wants to leave at the end of the year.


----------



## Kenny

DJ CAMPBELL


----------



## BkB Hulk

CAMPBELL 3-2. Great cross from Charlie Adam and shit defending from Knight.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao at Kuszack. Two extremely dangerous movements thus far this match. It's good for United that he wants to leave at the end of the year.


I'm not sure after today it would have necessarily have been his choice :lmao

This is just not our day... any chance Blackpool can be safe after today?


----------



## Kenny

id be happy if blackpool stayed up


----------



## united_07

evra on for evans hopefully


----------



## Silent Alarm

Piss off, Kuszczak. Dopey cunt.


----------



## BkB Hulk

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I'm not sure after today it would have necessarily have been his choice :lmao
> 
> This is just not our day... any chance Blackpool can be safe after today?


Even if they win, they won't be safe.

Blackpool to deny United the title on the last day of the season, come on. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

MAXI HAT TRICK ON HIGHLIGHTS. WINNING


----------



## steamed hams

BkB Hulk said:


> Even if they win, they won't be safe.
> 
> Blackpool to deny United the title on the last day of the season, come on. 8*D


Yes please


----------



## united_07

:lmao :lmao :lmao jones pulls along rooney by his shirt and jones gets a free kick for it


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Carrick is shot-shy right now. He needs to just pull the trigger more, that was a perfect opportunity.


----------



## united_07

id put evra on for evans and berbatov on for valencia, then switch nani to the right, rooney to the left and berbatov upfront. Valencia hasnt looked himself today


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

If Ferguson mentions Dowd's performance in any honest fashion today, he's going to get a lifetime ban.


----------



## Foreshadowed

God, United's defence has been poor while Blackburn have looked strong at the back. Our attacking hasn't been that great thus far either. No creativity and our crossing hasn't been top notch as usual.


----------



## Rush

i'd like to think SAF is more concerned with his players performances or lack thereof than anything the ref has done.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

He definitely is, think that goes without saying. But a good manager attempts to deflect some criticism and pressure away from the team in a pressure-filled time of the season (but in a more reasonable way than Mourinho does it).


----------



## united_07

scholes for fabio, im guessing valencia going to right back, giggs on the left, nani on the right, and scholes in the middle


----------



## Rush

i've forgotten what pressure at this end of the season is like :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

Sturridge put Bolton back on level terms with Blackpool. Really wanting Blackpool to pull out a win here. :\

YES CHARLIE ADAM 4-3


----------



## steamed hams

Great blocks from Samba and Jones


----------



## Kenny

BLACKPOOL


----------



## Rush

fuck. off the post :/

ADAM 4-3 blackpool


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> i've forgotten what pressure at this end of the season is like :side:


:lmao securing Thursday night football has got to somewhat stressful, surely?

Fuck, wookwork. I hate Blackburn, they always roll over. Why try today?! I don't need this!


----------



## Mizaniac

The Blackpool game is crazy, i hope they stay up


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Don't like seeing our players crowd an official like that, Vidic is lucky not to get a yellow card for that. 

Looked like a pen to me, glad it was given.

EDIT: GREAT pen. Gotta keep our heads and drastically improve now.


----------



## CGS

PENALTY 

Time for Man U to secure shiz


----------



## united_07

ive got a feeling rooney will miss

edit : perhaps not


----------



## Rush

terrible keeping, great work by hernandez to not go down too 'fake', terrible form by United crowding the ref.


----------



## Foreshadowed

ROONEY! ROONEY! ROONEY!!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> terrible keeping, *great work by hernandez to not go down too 'fake'*, terrible form by United crowding the ref.


:lmao he got wiped out! It didn't look 'fake' because it wasn't.

Agree on the other two points though.


----------



## CGS

1-1! 

Let't not get carried away Man U. Kuszcask is still in goal :agree:


----------



## Rush

Possibly the least deserved point of this season for United if it stays 1-1. They've been outplayed by Rovers of all clubs :lmao


----------



## Seb

Robinson is garbage. Hernandez was never getting to that, yet he hauls him down anyway.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Rush said:


> Possibly the least deserved point of this season for United if it stays 1-1. They've been outplayed by Rovers of all clubs :lmao


I don't know, I think it was harsh on Newcastle that Arsenal got a point. 4 lucky first half goals, jammy fucks 8*D


----------



## Rush

^nah, it was harsh there wasn't another few minutes added. If they were Manchester it would've been 8*D



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao he got wiped out! It didn't look 'fake' because it wasn't.
> 
> Agree on the other two points though.


oh, i know there was contact and it was a pen. But half the time players go down too easy when they know they have no hope of getting the ball.


----------



## united_07

TBH i have to admit if it was against united i would have been annoyed, the ball was going out anyway, hernandez knew he was going down, he has done the same thing a couple of time before, 1 time he got booked for diving. but i dont give a shit now


----------



## steamed hams

Great pen from Rooney but what on earth was Robinson doing diving in at Hernandez there.


----------



## Von Doom

Olsson (?) hit the post before, Chris Coleman said "That was going to the top corner, so unlucky."

Erm, no it wasn't going into the top corner, because it hit the post.


----------



## Seb

Well obviously, if it'd been against Man Utd it wouldn't have been a penalty and there would have been a parade of whingers in here. We're all used to it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Seb said:


> Well obviously, if it'd been against Man Utd it wouldn't have been a penalty and there would have been a parade of whingers in here. We're all used to it.


Because United fans are the only ones in the world who agree with decisions given for them/disagree with ones against them? It's fucking football mate, if you're able to be THAT logical about watching your own team in matches of this importance than fair fucks to you, but I'm sure as hell not.


----------



## Seb

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Because United fans are the only ones in the world who agree with decisions given for them/disagree with ones against them? It's fucking football mate, if you're able to be THAT logical about watching your own team in matches of this importance than fair fucks to you, but I'm sure as hell not.


Certainly on this forum. It used to be Pool fans when I first joined. It's not hard to look at a decision and not be biased or an idiot. For example, the Hernandez penalty was a definite penalty, regardless of what the situation it was.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Seb said:


> Certainly on this forum. It used to be Pool fans when I first joined. It's not hard to look at a decision and not be biased or an idiot. For example, the Hernandez penalty was a definite penalty, regardless of what the situation it was.


Yeah, and the only person who's expressed any doubt about it being a penalty in the slightest, was a United fan. So I'm not sure I get the point. If that's given against us, I'm swearing at the screen, but I'm not saying it's a dive or a bad decision.


----------



## Seb

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yeah, and the only person who's expressed any doubt about it being a penalty in the slightest, was a United fan. So I'm not sure I get the point. If that's given against us, I'm swearing at the screen, but I'm not saying it's a dive or a bad decision.


I was actually agreeing with this post:



> *TBH i have to admit if it was against united i would have been annoyed, the ball was going out anyway, hernandez knew he was going down*, he has done the same thing a couple of time before, 1 time he got booked for diving. but i dont give a shit now


This is the forum where amongst other things, i've heard Paul Scholes being described as good as Xavi, and that Fergie being fined for calling referee's corrupt is bullshit.

Well done United. Ferguson is relentless.


----------



## CGS

This thread is gonna become unbearable today


----------



## united_07

19 GET THE FUCK IN!!!


----------



## wabak

*19*

8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Rush

Chain Gang solider said:


> This thread is gonna become unbearable today


yeah, after Stoke wins the FA cup this thread will be quite unbearable for Kiz and any other City fans :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

WOOOOOOOOO!!! Champions! 19 .

Those last 10 minutes were hilarious, both teams passing around the back :lmao.

GIGGS, 12.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Tevez to score an own goal, then peel off his City top to reveal a United one underneath it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Chain Gang solider said:


> This thread is gonna become unbearable today


Not from me, I'm off to drink 'til I fall down.

Number 19, most successful team in English football history, the first time we've had more than Liverpool, and the 12th in my 24 years alive. Unbelievable, been so fortunate to grow up watching Ferguson's teams.

Enjoy the days football guys, and good luck Stoke. What a day.


----------



## just1988

So United have done it, they've won the league and become 19x English league champions. There's a good set-up at the club and it's not come as a surprise to anyone that they've beaten Liverpool's record. Now for the United fans of the world to come out and gloat constantly about it. There's only one question left to ask, will anybody ever topple them off this 'perch'?


----------



## BkB Hulk

just1988 said:


> So United have done it, they've won the league and become 19x English league champions. There's a good set-up at the club and it's not come as a surprise to anyone that they've beaten Liverpool's record. Now for the United fans of the world to come out and gloat constantly about it. There's only one question left to ask, will anybody ever topple them off this 'perch'?


Yeah, us in two seasons. :side:

You United fans act fast. Surprised this stuff wasn't filling my CP last week. :\


----------



## Silent Alarm

BkB Hulk said:


> Tevez to score an own goal, then peel off his City top to reveal a United one underneath it.


Would be a fantastic heel turn, in fairness.


----------



## wabak

I got the you have given out too much rep thing before I could get to Rush and Kiz.

I'll be back in 24hrs.


----------



## CGS

BkB Hulk said:


> Tevez to score an own goal, then peel off his City top to reveal a United one underneath it.


Book it! 




BkB Hulk said:


> You United fans act fast. Surprised this stuff wasn't filling my CP last week. :\


I know right. But I guess it was expected after what he did too them when we beat them a few months back


----------



## Foreshadowed

*#19*

Finally, we've done it, we've surpassed Liverpool's 18 titles. A brilliant start to the day and isn't it ironic that after the whole situation with Rooney at the start of the season, he's the one to secure us our 19th title. Funny how things turn out. I'll definitely be drinking tonight in celebration.

I'll make sure to cheer on Stoke and hopefully, they pull out the win just to displease that City fan who got that tattoo.


----------



## KingKicks

Champions


----------



## Rush

BkB Hulk said:


> Yeah, us in two seasons. :side:
> 
> You United fans act fast. Surprised this stuff wasn't filling my CP last week. :\


ha sucker. i haven't got squat. mostly b/c i'm awesome but also b/c you suck.


----------



## united_07

Rush said:


> ha sucker. i haven't got squat. mostly b/c i'm awesome but also b/c you suck.


lol i cant rep you for some reason, even though i havent done it in ages


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rush said:


> ha sucker. i haven't got squat. mostly b/c i'm awesome but also b/c you suck.


Check again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

No suit for Pulis? Tut tut :side:.


----------



## Rush

you slut Hulk.

Super Mario to score a hat trick


----------



## Josh

BkB Hulk said:


> Tevez to score an own goal, then peel off his City top to reveal a United one underneath it.


----------



## united_07

can you make that a bit bigger i cant quite make it out

edit: ok my sarcastic comment doesnt work now,you've made it smaller


----------



## Silent Alarm

The United players singing "Are you watching, Merseyside?" Brilliant .


----------



## Kiz

YAYA MOTHERFUCKING TOURE


----------



## BkB Hulk

KOLO COKESNORTING TOURE


----------



## Kiz

you little fucking ripper


----------



## Silent Alarm

You could argue that Toure shouldn't have been on the pitch after that studs up, shin-high, horror tackle....

But the truth is City deserved to win it anyway, they were well better.
Stoke didn't show up at all.


----------



## Kiz

you could but i dont care


----------



## CGS

Missed the FA Cup final. Was it any good?


----------



## united_07

one thing which was proved today is that united have to make the right choice when buying a new keeper, as kuszczak's performance was horrific today


----------



## Von Doom

I've switched off now to be honest, keep forgetting Everton played/got beat today, couldn't give any less of a shit either tbh, nothing to play for anyway.


----------



## united_07

im guessing the team v blackpool will be something like this

-----------------VDS---------------
rafael-----smalling-----evans-----o'shea
nani------fletcher----anderson---obertan
----------Berbatov---owen------------

perhaps BEBE might even play

would have been good to see morrison, pogba, tunicliffe play but the youth cup final is the day after so there is no chance of that


----------



## Liam Miller

Man United's Ryan Giggs: "Yeah, obviously we're rubbish - we've won the Premier League and we're in the Champions League final!" classic Giggs.

Fucking buzzing and my head is bouncing, great day but just knew we'd do it the hard way.

Berba hat trick next weeks vs blackpool :agree:








.


Quality sig United_07


----------



## Mikey Damage

so in more important news ...

are we really going to sign Karim Benzema? fuck yes, plz.


----------



## nate_h

I'm glad shit football didn't prevail, I know there's no set rule on how it should be played but I hate watching that shit. Also = Huth should of been sent off. 

Come on the Villa tommorow lets have the Gunners..:|


----------



## united_07

Mikey Damage said:


> so in more important news ...
> 
> are we really going to sign Karim Benzema? fuck yes, plz.


only if wenger wants to break his transfer fee record, but i reckon he would be a great signing for arsenal, a proven goalscorer


----------



## Mikey Damage

so, probably not then.

:no:


----------



## Razor King

Real want to sell Benzema?


----------



## Seb

Razor King said:


> Real want to sell Benzema?


They're trying to offload Benzema and Kaka.


----------



## bellywolves

BkB Hulk said:


> Tevez to score an own goal, then peel off his City top to reveal a United one underneath it.


Sounds Russo-ish, heel turn for Tevez, ftw!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

if Arsene sells both Nasri, and Cesc .. I'd be okay with bringing in Benzema and Kaka.

#dreaming


----------



## eddiefan

Champions!!! Best team in England once again! Will be celebrating this season's victory for a while since even I doubted we could win the title because of our bad away record. SAF is the greatest manager ever.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Wished it could have been a better showing to finishing off the league but a point will do.










On a side note, fucking hate the fact Citeh won.

Now a Robert Huth Fan, and how the fuck did De Jong not get Man of the Match, he was immense.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fucking hate the BBC, awful punditry.


----------



## Silent Alarm

What did they say?


----------



## united_07

yeah hansen liked to point out all the decisions which went for united, funny he didnt also point out the decisions which went against united, like luiz not being sent off, the brimingham goal earlier in the season which should have been ruled out for 3 different reasons, and various others


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> What did they say?


Hansen and he's usual shit, how we are average and they went through all the decision's that went our way and late goals, never bothered much with our good stuff.

The beeb are probably still bitter fergie doesn't do their silly interviews.

4 titles in 5 years and 3 champions league finals, such a shit team.


----------



## Destiny

hate to win the title with a draw :side:

FUCK! 19.. :no:


----------



## Tenacious.C

We do NEED a replacement for VDS.


----------



## Liam Miller

Look the BBC give us a nice little montage.


----------



## Evo

United winning the title with a draw is kind of the story of the Premier League this season, to be honest.


----------



## Silent Alarm

BBC :lmao their bitterness makes it all the more sweeter.


----------



## Kenny

im suprised my cp wasn't violated a week earlier


----------



## nate_h

Hopefully it's not more than 4-0 tommorow..

If Koscielny plays we've got a slight chance..but


----------



## Kazz

Can't believe there's only one week left of the season. Would be nice to get something from the Bridge tomorrow and pick up a win at home on the last day against West Brom.

I made two video tributes. The first is for my dear Toon Army. lol






The second I made was done for a friend, she's a life-long Man City fan so thought making her a video to commemorate their FA Cup win would be nice. I did make a video promo for the final, so I've named the one below the 'Champions Edition'.


----------



## Renegade™

Great for us to sort out the league today. Not the best performance to do so on but it's a point at a ground that Utd tend to struggle at so whatevs. Means next week guys like Berbatov, Owen, Brown, Fletcher, Anderson, O'Shea can all get a run out aswell as maybe one or two youth players to come off the bench.


----------



## Evo

Anybody heard anything on the Chelsea/Kaka front?


----------



## Rush

don't worry Kenny, 2 years and we'll be back ahead on 20 :side:


----------



## Kenny

I feel better chasing, than "holding on". Man United got the motivation from chasing.


----------



## Rush

£26.4m - Yaya Toure
£26.0m - Mario Balotelli 
£25.5m - Carlos Tevez 
£25.3m - David Silva 
£24.2m - Joleon Lescott
£20.0m - Aleksandar Kolarov 
£15.8m - Nigel de Jong
£12.2m - Gareth Barry
£7.7m - Pablo Zabaleta
£7.5m - Vincent Kompany 
£7.0m - Adam Johnson
£0.8m - Joe Hart

Nearly 200 million pounds + about 100m more left on the bench for 1 FA Cup win which they struggled to get over a poor Stoke performance. They really got a bargain there :side:


----------



## Kenny

needed more JO


----------



## Rush

JO would've got a hat trick at least.


----------



## Renegade™

Look at all those DEFENSIVE players 8*D


----------



## Kenny

3 DEFENSIVE MIDS


----------



## Kiz

Rush said:


> £26.4m - Yaya Toure
> £26.0m - Mario Balotelli
> £25.5m - Carlos Tevez
> £25.3m - David Silva
> £24.2m - Joleon Lescott
> £20.0m - Aleksandar Kolarov
> £15.8m - Nigel de Jong
> £12.2m - Gareth Barry
> £7.7m - Pablo Zabaleta
> £7.5m - Vincent Kompany
> £7.0m - Adam Johnson
> £0.8m - Joe Hart
> 
> Nearly 200 million pounds + about 100m more left on the bench for 1 FA Cup win which they struggled to get over a poor Stoke performance. They really got a bargain there :side:


SUPER JOE HART


----------



## Silent Alarm

That Lescott price still makes me laugh :lmao.
Rafael-Smalling-Vidic-Evra, an entire back line, actually cost less than that.


----------



## Kiz

top 4 and the cheapest 4 have easily been our best buys. well, balotelli needs more time to mature and such. toure/tevez/silva have been amazing, so have hart, johnson and kompany, zabaletta is underrated, de jong is pretty good, kolarov needs to prove himself, while lescott and barry have been garbage. would honestly prefer bridge in defence to lescott.

i'd love for a focus on youth next season with our buys. try and find out chicharito, not just the next deformed face and holding midfielder.

majorly fm'd but varane and aurier from rc lens could be worth a look at based on their potential on fm. we have a shitload of money, why not invest in the future.


----------



## united_07

varane apparently is either going to united or arsenal

you could always promote someone from your ELITE DEVELOPMENT SQUAD 8*D


----------



## Kiz

you mean like the criminals united are developing?


----------



## DB

Silent Alarm said:


> That Lescott price still makes me laugh :lmao.
> Rafael-Smalling-Vidic-Evra, an entire back line, actually cost less than that.


I like how you put Smalling instead of Ferdinand.  But yeah I see your point about the ludicrous amount City paid for Lescott.

The Arsenal backline in the unbeaten season cost less than £8m.

Lauren: £7.2m
Toure: £150k
Campbell: Free
Cole: Came through the YTS

Seems ridiculous that we paid that much for Lauren, but with the rest of the backline being basically free it didn't really matter.


----------



## Seb

£26.4m - Yaya Toure - top buy
£26.0m - Mario Balotelli - great player, though could turn out a disaster
£25.5m - Carlos Tevez - most important buy
£25.3m - David Silva - top buy
£24.2m - Joleon Lescott - waste of money
£20.0m - Aleksandar Kolarov - waste of money
£15.8m - Nigel de Jong - decent buy
£12.2m - Gareth Barry - waste of money
£7.7m - Pablo Zabaleta - decent buy
£7.5m - Vincent Kompany - top buy
£7.0m - Adam Johnson - great signing
£0.8m - Joe Hart - top buy

City should try and get world class players in certain positions (a central defender (maybe two), a right winger, a central midfielder, a left back) in order to improve their title credentials - and perhaps try and go for a marquee buy in attack, depending on Tevez.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Criminals is a bit harsh, there is only one after all.

So far.

Chelsea's new shirts, yuck.


----------



## Renegade™

Yeah but Lauren was a damn good player most of the time, much better than that idiot Eboue who replaced him. Poor guy.


----------



## Kenny

CARROLL STARTS

The Reds team in full is: Reina, Johnson, Flanagan, Skrtel, Carragher, Spearing, Lucas, Maxi, Kuyt, Carroll Suarez. Subs: Gulacsi, Kyrgiakos, Ngog, Cole, Poulsen, Robinson, Shelvey.


----------



## Evo

Hey Chelsea, thanks for drawing Newcastle.

Missing the days of ending the season by trouncing Wigan 8-0.


----------



## Kazz

Toon Army!

Great season; unbeaten against Arsenal/Chelsea, point from Man Utd, a win over Liverpool, 5-1 over Sunderland, 6-0 over Villa, the list goes on.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sky are showing Arsenal/Villa when there's a relegation dogfight on between Wigan/West Ham, tut tut.


----------



## Kiz

arsenal will lose and when city win they'll be relgated to 4th in the two horse race between them and united.


----------



## united_07

oh thats annoying i thought they were showing liverpool vs spurs


----------



## Vader

Paul Merson just made a fucking awful statement.

"Ashley Cole, Leighton Baines and Jose Enrique are the best left backs in the world."

Cole probably is the best, the other two are good but there's a fair few I could name who are better.


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> Sky are showing Arsenal/Villa when there's a relegation dogfight on between Wigan/West Ham, tut tut.


pool/spurs, west ham/wigan, arsenal/villa and birmingham/fulham are being simulcast down here ;D


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

carragher has scored as many goals for spurs as he has for liverpool. 

carroll and suarez should be too much for the spurs defence.. wish gomez was playing, sigh.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fucking lucky Aussies :side:.

Merson is a thick fucker....


----------



## Kazz

Arsenal/Villa on tv and the other three games on seperate tabs via streaming. lol. Bring it!


----------



## Kazz

All away teams winning 1-0 atm. lol

Edit: 2-0 Villa. Wow.


----------



## KingKicks

2-0 Villa :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal 2-0 down, useless cunts :lmao.


----------



## Kenny

even though were down to tottenham atm, :lmao at arsenal. (expected it)


----------



## DB

Arsenal are a joke. It's a good job we were fairly decent until February, because we'd be about 8th in the table now.

Have to say, I expected to lose today.


----------



## Kiz

gonna come 4th in a 2 horse race, arsenal!


----------



## heyimthemiz

Anyone else think that Arsène Wenger needs to go if Arsenal wants to bring any trophys to the emirates ?


----------



## Evo

Oh Arsenal, you do know how to make a Chelsea fan feel better. :lmao


----------



## DB

Can we do a deal with Villa and bring on Pires for Arshavin at half time?


----------



## CGS

Arsenal losing 2-0? :lmao. What a Joke



heyimthemiz said:


> Anyone else think that Arsène Wenger needs to go if Arsenal wants to bring any trophys to the emirates ?


Questionable really. he still has a pretty good record and Arsneal are still competing for titles each year


----------



## Razor King

Yes! Yes! Yes!

Arsenal down to 4th place and then to loose the play-offs for the Champs League qualification. That's the only way Arsenal will go anywhere--not qualifying for the Champs League.




heyimthemiz said:


> Anyone else think that Arsène Wenger needs to go if Arsenal wants to bring any trophys to the emirates ?


No. Replace Arsene with whom? I don't know what happened to him since 2008 but there aren't many better out there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Just remembered City can finish ahead of Arsenal.....

C'mon The Gunners :side:.


----------



## Seb

heyimthemiz said:


> Anyone else think that Arsène Wenger needs to go if Arsenal wants to bring any trophys to the emirates ?


Arsenal wouldn't even be a top 4 team without Wenger.

The fact he's able to contest the title against Chelsea and Man Utd who spend colossal sums of money on players and comfortably finish in the top 4 season after season is a testament to his managerial ability.


----------



## heyimthemiz

Razor King said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> 
> Arsenal down to 4th place and then to loose the play-offs for the Champs League qualification. That's the only way Arsenal will go anywhere--not qualifying for the Champs League.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Replace Arsene with whom? I don't know what happened to him since 2008 but there aren't many better out there.


Well not any free managers ,But am sure a free managers might be sacked after this season and Guardiola might leave barca if his side beat manchester united , since he would have done it all there


----------



## Seb

Guardiola has already said he's staying at Barca next season.


----------



## DB

Seb said:


> Arsenal wouldn't even be a top 4 team without Wenger.
> 
> The fact he's able to contest the title against Chelsea and Man Utd who spend colossal sums of money on players and comfortably finish in the top 4 season after season is a testament to his managerial ability.


Which is true, but his managerial ability is limited by his stubbornness and inability to see that money needs to be spent and that he needs a plan B in matches.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Apparently a United fan has been kicked out of Anfield for displaying a "MUFC 19 TIMES" banner in the Anfield Road end.

Love it , 2-0 Spurs, even better.


----------



## Seb

Does he have the money though? It's not like he's completely avoiding spending money. He's bought players like Arshavin, Vermaelan, Chamakh, Koscielny in. Arsenal are still repaying the cost of the Emirates and apparently the flats that now occupy Highbury aren't being bought.


----------



## united_07

arsenal as usual trying to walk the ball in

wigan have equalised, west ham are going down :lmao


----------



## DB

Silent Alarm said:


> Apparently a United fan has been kicked out of Anfield for displaying a "MUFC 19 TIMES" banner in the Anfield Road end.
> 
> Love it , 2-0 Spurs, even better.


Personally I think the guy is an idiot. He spent £40 on a ticket and risked getting the shit beaten out him just to do that. Pretty pathetic.



Seb said:


> Does he have the money though? It's not like he's completely avoiding spending money. He's bought players like Arshavin, Vermaelan, Chamakh, Koscielny in. Arsenal are still repaying the cost of the Emirates and apparently the flats that now occupy Highbury aren't being bought.


Every season the board make significant funds available to him and he avoids majorly spending them. He's already said he doesn't need to make major signings this summer and that's clearly a wrong assessment of the player situation at Arsenal.

I'm pretty sure Arsenal are the only one of the big teams who actually turn a profit and there are only five flats in Highbury Square that haven't been sold.

Also Chamakh was a free transfer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

You say pathetic, I say legend.


----------



## Kenny

weird seeing the earlier game finish 2-2, whilst the current games are 2-2, 0-2, 0-2 and 0-2.


----------



## Silent Alarm

West Ham relegated, I'd say.


----------



## CGS

Meh Spurs can take Europa League tbh 

So West Ham down for good yet?


----------



## BkB Hulk

Insipid performance tonight. We really need some wide quality when we play Carroll, and right now we don't have it.


----------



## Kiz

hammers are gone.

if we finish 3rd we should send bent a nice thank you in the mail.


----------



## united_07

:lmao bye bye west ham

great comeback from wigan, hopefully they stay up, they could stay up with a draw against stoke on the last day, as blackpool and birmingham have both got difficult games, against united and spurs respectively


----------



## Kenny

blackburn, blackpool, wolves, wigan and birmingham to fight it out next week for relegation.


----------



## STALKER

bye bye West ham


----------



## Vader

I'd like to see Blackpool stay up, so hopefully we do them a favour by playing the exact line-up that we'll play in Gary Neville's testimonial.


----------



## DB

West Ham are the only team who are a more of a farce than Arsenal.


----------



## nate_h

GET THE FUCK IN!!!

24m for Bent?! BARGAIN!!!


----------



## Kiz

Vader13 said:


> I'd like to see Blackpool stay up, so hopefully we do them a favour by playing the exact line-up that we'll play in Gary Neville's testimonial.


surely united would be fined for fielding a weaker side?

you know, the rule that renders the 25 man squad completely fucking uselss


----------



## Vader

There's not chance VDS, Vidic, Rio, Giggs, Park, Rooney are playing against Blackpool so we'll have to take a fine I guess. Stupid rule though as that is what the point of a squad is.


----------



## united_07

its a ridiculous rule, in our starting line up we will probably have the premiership's leading goalscorer and the player with the most assists, in berbatov and nani


----------



## nate_h

Want blackpool to go down as i've explained so many times about thinking Holloway is a prick like most Villa fans think..


----------



## Silent Alarm

Our reserves are well capable of beating Blackpool. We beat Arsenal with them, for fuck sake.


----------



## Liam Miller

Arsenal :lmao:lmao:lmao, fuck sake bottlers you have to get 3rd.

Kuz, Brown, Smalling, Evans, Fabio, Nani, Gibbo, Fletch, Obertan, Owen, Berba that my prediction vs blackpool


----------



## nate_h

Whatever happens, hope Wigan stay up, quality upcoming manager in Martinez, he's not a cock like Holloway, play some good football. Just a shame that they can't get big attendances at their games.


----------



## Foreshadowed

I have to give Newcastle credit, they fought back and deserved to get that point against Chelsea, who didn't seem themselves for an hour of the game. However, Drogba was a big influence for them and quickly turned things around with some great movement and chances at goal. However, when Newcastle went 2-1 down, they clawed their way back in the last minute or so to get the point. A job well done.

As for Arsenal, :lmao

A shame to see West Ham get relegated but they've been poor pretty much all season. They did show some form for a few weeks to the second half of the season but after that, their form dipped again and you just knew the inevitable was going to happen. It now makes next week enthrilling somewhat, what with the chance that anyone in the bottom 5 (excluding West Ham) could be relegated. I'm expecting Wigan to go and I'm sorry to say it but I can see Blackpool joining them. I hope that isn't the case as Blackpool are an exciting team to watch. We'll have to see what happens next weekend.


----------



## KingKicks

Vader13 said:


> There's not chance VDS, Vidic, Rio, Giggs, Park, Rooney are playing against Blackpool so we'll have to take a fine I guess. Stupid rule though as that is what the point of a squad is.


Definitely don't see any of them playing, though I wonder if VDS will play as it will be his last game at Old Trafford after all.


----------



## Liam Miller

Benjo™ said:


> Definitely don't see any of them playing, though I wonder if VDS will play as it will be his last game at Old Trafford after all.


SAF might bring him on really late just for the big ovation, but personally think the game vs chelsea was a perfect send off for the flying dutchman.


----------



## Foreshadowed

I can see VDS making an appearance against Blackpool as it's his final game at Old Trafford plus, he was rested yesterday against Blackburn. Maybe he will play the first half, maybe he will get substituted at some point in the second half or perhaps he will come on as a substitute. He has to get his chance to say goodbye whatever happens.

One thing is for sure, he will be sorely missed.


----------



## united_07

tbh i wouldnt begrudge blackpool taking points off united next weekend, and hopefully wigan win as well if it meant wolves and birmingham going down


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> tbh i wouldnt begrudge blackpool taking points off united next weekend, and hopefully wigan win as well if it meant wolves and birmingham going down


I would i want United to end on 80 points and stay nice 6 or so points ahead of 2nd.

Also calling it now Berba hat-trick .


----------



## Seb

lol avram 

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20110515/west-ham-united-statement_2236884_2360628


----------



## Liam Miller

Seb said:


> lol avram
> 
> http://www.whufc.com/articles/20110515/west-ham-united-statement_2236884_2360628


The guy just can't catch a break, he might aswell just get a job in the championship.


----------



## united_07

:lmao 'ammers fan on sky sports news


----------



## haribo

Vader13 said:


> There's not chance VDS, Vidic, Rio, Giggs, Park, Rooney are playing against Blackpool so we'll have to take a fine I guess. Stupid rule though as that is what the point of a squad is.


Van Der Sar in his last game at Old Trafford? He'll play. Vidic, Giggs & Rooney probably be on the bench.


----------



## Vader

He's got an elbow injury or something, so I'm sure he won't want to risk it. Maybe just come on as a sub or something.


----------



## haribo

Play him up front with Berbs for the last 10 minutes then. I'm still pissed we weren't able to use Schmeichel up front for the last game at Old Trafford in 99. :side:


----------



## DB

My local newspaper is linking West Ham with Orient's goalkeeper Jamie Jones (see my sig). You know your club is a sorry state of affairs when you're linked with an Orient player.


----------



## united_07

cant wait to see west ham playing in a less than half full 60,000 olympic stadium in the championship


----------



## Evo

Unlucky for West Ham, but they were probably going to be relegated anyway.

Set for a thrilling finish with 5 teams competing to avoid relegation. I hope Blackpool stay up.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

One of the worst perfomances i've ever seen from 10 years of watching Birmingham. Not a single positive performance.

When people say, Can you do any better? I can safely say, yes I can.

Very nervous about next weekend. I can see either Blackpool sneaking a point against United, or Wigan nicking a point against Stoke, and us losing to Spurs. Meaning we're fucked.


----------



## Silent Alarm

United will batter Blackpool, I hope so anyway. The Blackpool novelty wore off a long time ago for me, they can piss off back to the Championship now.
Hope Wigan & Wolves stay up.


----------



## Cre5po

Going to be a very interesting summer window which will no doubt further illustrate our spending in comparison to other leagues 


Man City will delve in Mancini and scarf first

Liverpool / Newcastle will bolster squads

United will be in for 2-3 players I imagine

Arsenal will probably ship out a fair number due to them wanting out (Could be proven wrong) 

Chelsea no doubt will spend a little on a few names 

Harry will face a small battle to keep VDV, Modric and Bale plus probably bring in a CB, GK and Striker
Anyway back to the Premiership

Felt we (Chelsea) played okay at best against Newcastle who definately deserved a point, I hope Carlo stays on and I think it'd be moronic to remove him

As for West Ham it's been coming, I'm not quite sure what went wrong because on paper at least, they have a fairly decent 11, hasn't helped that Bridge hasn't played well nor has Keane (When he's got on). Ba will no doubt be bought up by a Prem side in the summer unless he has a sunnier destination in mind 

The bottom sides now could go either way. I think we'll see Blackpool and Wigan relegated, can't say I have a preference to whom I want to go down

Scary thought by the time the Premiership kicks off in August I'll probably be a father. Eeek


----------



## Razor King

About Arsenal and the money situation, Wenger was quoted saying that he would buy players but he is unsure of what he would have at the end of the season. People call him stubborn and all, but I would be assuming that he doesn't have much money regardless.


----------



## united_07

a rumour on twitter, probably just bullshit but would be good if its true



> MUFC have agreed a fee and personal terms for the transfer of Alexis Sanchez. Deal was agreed last week. Manchester City are NOT happy.
> 
> Sanchez agents had discussed terms with 4 clubs but were instructed by the player to deal primarily with Utd. Must stress its not signed yet


----------



## Kiz

arent udinese in with a chance of a champions league spot?


----------



## united_07

udinese will have to get a draw against milan on the last day of the season or hope lazio dont win to get in the champions league


----------



## Silent Alarm

Sanchez? I've seen nothing of him, don't watch Serie A.
I know he's a winger, is he any good?


----------



## Kiz

lightning quick, good technique and has an eye for the play from what i've seen.

he gets compared to ronaldo and valencia a fair bit from what i've read. would be an asset to any team.


----------



## DB

Where would Sanchez fit into the Man utd starting line up? Would either Nani or Valencia have to be taken out of the team to accomodate him?


----------



## Silent Alarm

GK: ?
RB: Rafael
CB: Rio
CB: Vidic
LB: Evra

CDM: Carrick
LAM: Rooney
RAM: Sanchez

RW: Valencia
ST: Hernandez
LW: Nani


It can work, Carrick might be busy though :side:.


----------



## Renegade™

^ Yes. I don't buy that we're after him, we need a left winger, not another right winger. Sure he's a damn good player but with Nani and Valencia already there, he's not exactly needed.


----------



## Vader

Given that there's a fair few different team supporters in here, hopefully this'll cause some discussion. What positions do you believe that your team need to strengthen, and who would you like your team to (realistically) buy during the summer?


----------



## BkB Hulk

Silent Alarm said:


> GK: ?
> RB: Rafael
> CB: Rio
> CB: Vidic
> LB: Evra
> 
> CDM: Carrick
> LAM: Rooney
> RAM: Sanchez
> 
> RW: Valencia
> ST: Hernandez
> LW: Nani
> 
> 
> It can work, Carrick might be busy though :side:.


He already has to juggle playing with logging on here at half time.


----------



## Kiz

i want a creative midfielder and a good left back at city


----------



## Kenny

Vader13 said:


> Given that there's a fair few different team supporters in here, hopefully this'll cause some discussion. What positions do you believe that your team need to strengthen, and who would you like your team to (realistically) buy during the summer?


New left back (Aurelio is not reliable, we're using Johnson on the left..and Robinson can't be permanent because he's too young, although I think he has a bright future), speedy wingers (to utilise the strength of Carroll), 1 creative midfielder, and another centre-back wouldn't hurt.

We're fine on the right with Johnson, Kelly and Flanagan.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Vader13 said:


> Given that there's a fair few different team supporters in here, hopefully this'll cause some discussion. What positions do you believe that your team need to strengthen, and who would you like your team to (realistically) buy during the summer?


Well as an Arsenal fan I don't really know where to start. A goalie, a really good goalie, not an Almunia type goalie. A starting goalie. Goalie. A left back because I'm not Clichy's biggest fan, the left back being Leighton Baines. 2 CB's they need to be commanding, not really sure who though. Scott Parker. Proper wingers and a striker. I can see us getting rid of Fabregas, and to be honest, I won't miss him if he does go.

------Stekelenburg-----

Sagna--CB--Vermaelen--Baines

-Nasri--Parker--Wilshere-

-V.Persie-Striker-Walcott-

I guess something like that, just need to fill in the CB and striker. Haven't made my mind up who I would like yet.

Players who I can see leaving are - Squillaci, Eboue, Rosicky, Denilson, Bendtner, Diaby, Almunia.

And who might leave - Arshavin, Fabregas, Chamakh, Clichy.


----------



## KingKicks

Interesting. I've seen him play a couple times and he was very impressive and would be great for any team.....however I do wonder whether we really need him when we have Nani and Valencia. I certainly wouldn't be disappointed if we got him though.



Vader13 said:


> Given that there's a fair few different team supporters in here, hopefully this'll cause some discussion. What positions do you believe that your team need to strengthen, and who would you like your team to (realistically) buy during the summer?


Keeper - Don't really want De Gea, and would much prefer Neuer/Lloris/Adler/Stekelenburg

Creative attacking midfielder - Obviously Sneidjer I'd love more then anyone but I just cannot see us paying for him (surely we would be looking at 40 mil or so for him). Second choice would be Modric and he seems like more of a possibility. No Charlie Adam plz.


----------



## Silent Alarm

We don't need Sanchez but lets get him, just to piss City off.
They can have him in a year or two for £220 million plus Kompany.


----------



## Kenny

I'll add to my post to something I discussed with a mate of mine a while back about Liverpool. 

Shelvey shows whenever he's on the field that he has what it takes to make it at Liverpool. He changed the game against Arsenal.

There's been "talks" of Aquilani coming back to Liverpool. Another case of being class, but made of glass. Him, Gerrard, Maxi and Torres did really with the pass and move towards the end of that season. That would give us Lucas, Meireles, Gerrard, Aquilani, Shelvey, and Spearing. 3 or..even 4 out of that 6 could play each game, with 1 or 2 of them on the bench.

So...
Keepers - Reina, Jones, Gulasci

Right Backs: Johnson, Kelly, Flanagan. (there's a few more at youth level). Carragher can also play RB, but I prefer he didn't. There's also Darby, but I don't think he'll make it. Degen has to be sold hopefully too. 

Centre Backs: Carragher, Skrtel, Agger, Kyriagos, Kelly (he's actually naturally a CB). Mavinga and Ayala are on loan. I don't think Ayala will make it personally..haven't seen much of Mavinga.

Left Back: Aurelio, Johnson (can play there, but prefer him on right), Insua (on loan, I would like him back), Robinson, Konchesky (on loan, hope he's sold...garbage), Wilson (inexperienced, not sure if he can make it. but i think hes natually a CB though). 

Midfielders: Gerrard, Lucas, Meireles, Shelvey, Spearing, Aquilani (on loan, wouldn't mind him back), Poulson (has to be sold). 

Forwards: Suarez, Carroll, Kuyt, Maxi, Cole, N'Gog, Jovanovic, Pacheco, Suso, Sterling.

Dead weight to get rid of ----> Cole (although maybe keep him another season), Konchesky, Poulson, , N'Gog, El Zhar, Degen. (maybe Aurelio too, even though he's class)

Possible returns from loan----> Insua, Aquilani. 

Possible targets-------> Honda, Enrique, Hazard, Adam, Young, Kjaer

Formation wise: 

Reina/Gulasci

Johnson/Kelly/Flanagan - Carragher/Skrtel- Agger/Wilson (new cb, maybe Kjaer) - New LB/LWB/Robinson

Lucas/Gerrard/Spearing-


-----Aquilani/Meireles/-----Shelvey/Adam---

Kuyt/new Rm or winger Suarez/Young/Hazard


Carroll/Suarez

It's a bit sketchy. But you can see what I'm getting at. Because I think Kenny has changed the formation various times since he's been here. 

I've got many different formations/player selections in mind.


----------



## united_07

this looks like a balanced enough team for next year 

-------------De Gea------------------
-------------vidic----------------------
----------------------------------------
-------carrick--modric--sneijder-------
Valencia------Sanchez---------Nani-
-------Hernandez--Rooney---------
-------------BEBE----------------


----------



## Kiz

Silent Alarm said:


> We don't need Sanchez but lets get him, just to piss City off.
> They can have him in a year or two for £220 million plus Kompany.


wont need him, after our champions league wins we'll have ronaldo and messi.


----------



## Renegade™

No way Utd will sign Charlie Adam. No chance. Same with Henderson. Fuck that.

Utd need to replace VDS, I still say Frey all the way. Adler/Stekelenburg/Lloris are all good shouts too. De Gea I'm still not sold on and I doubt Fergie will take the chance on him, and Neuer is joining Bayern. If he finds some form again I'd love to see Bale join. Or Modric. Give us one Spurs 8*D. And if Hargreaves can keep those knees from going and not bust his shoulder, he'll be like a new signing. Wouldn't mind seeing Coentrao come in as a future replacement for Evra, he'd still get a fair share of games too.


----------



## Razor King

Vader13 said:


> Given that there's a fair few different team supporters in here, hopefully this'll cause some discussion. What positions do you believe that your team need to strengthen, and who would you like your team to (realistically) buy during the summer?


Everywhere except the mid-field. No defense at all. No good goalkeeper. Only one striker. Where to start? Knowing Arsenal won't be spending money, I don't know what realistic would mean. Arsenal need a proper, clinical striker. Two center backs and a left-wing back. I like Chlichy but we could do with somebody better.

The midfield is very good with Cesc, Nasri, Wilshere, and Ramsey. You have Theo and Arshavin in the wings; two lethal players for Arsenal. I'm not sure whether Cesc would stay or not. I don't think Arsenal would miss him much though because he wasn't really that good this season. I'd hope he stays though.

I don't think Arsenal can afford Benzema. But we can surely afford Milito. I hope we get him. Milito might be 30+ but he will bring experience and maturity to the side as well. I think he would be a really good signing at the front.


----------



## iMac

Silent Alarm said:


> Apparently a United fan has been kicked out of Anfield for displaying a "MUFC 19 TIMES" banner in the Anfield Road end.












Read about it on another forum. One of the guys involved in it posted this about it...



> Loopy - As the banner was unfurled at Anfield yesterday a mickey asked what it said. 'f**k read it' was the response. ha ha. The look on their faces was quality.
> 
> We'd been planning this for years and i'm buzzin it's come off. We'd gotten 2 tickets in the Anfield upper and got the banner made on Friday. As we walked up towards the ground i had the biggest f**k grin on me head knowing we were about to pull it off. My only worry was not getting in with it. I shouldn't have worried. A few beers on the concourse and we waited for YNWA to start as that was our signal to go. We walked down to the front of the teir and unfurled it. We had to hold it up cos there was nothing to tie it onto and it was up for for roughly 40 seconds before i got launched by the stewards. A bit of spit and that was all. It was a f**k scouse slag that spat at me too i think
> 
> Fair play to the Spurs fans who were buzzin and we threw it down into their end. Afterwards we walked round the ground and then had a couple of pints near Goodison with an Everton lad my mate knew and got a call saying their lads were looking for us. Not suprising really is it!
> 
> All in all we had a result and believe me it happened and any scouser who says that picture isn't for real then they're blagging.
> 
> MUFC 19 TIMES!


Bold as fuck to try something like that.


----------



## Renegade™

What a legend. 8*D


----------



## Rush

(un)lucky he didn't get a blow to the head.


----------



## Magsimus

"I had the biggest fuck grin on me head" :lmao how uneducated can you get. Decent record against Chelsea this season P.3 L.O. Couldn't believe we had 2 Ameobi's on the pitch yesterday, quality.


----------



## Vader

I'd like to see United bring in a keeper, De Gea is someone who has the potential to be great but I think Fergie will go with a keeper with some experience, perhaps Stekelenburg. As well as this, a creative midfielder is a must, Modric would be fantastic. Anything other than those would be a bonus.


----------



## Liam Miller

Legends whoever did that, reminds me of the manchetser is red banner at maine road in the city end a while back.

Also looks like Fulham could get europa league again through the fair play rule.


----------



## Evo

Cre5po said:


> Felt we (Chelsea) played okay at best against Newcastle who definately deserved a point, I hope Carlo stays on and I think it'd be moronic to remove him


I agree. I see no reason to get rid of Ancelotti. Dude's got his head on totally straight and has a solid vision for the team.


----------



## Liam Miller

Evo said:


> I agree. I see no reason to get rid of Ancelotti. *Dude's got his head on totally straight and has a solid vision for the team*.



To bad same could not be said for your owner, roman needs someone he can control and be the puppet master.

Hard to dislike Carlo even as a United fan, he is a top manager and always comes off as a humble guy.

Also Swansea and Forest was a quality game now hoping for Reading to beat Cardiff.



Lol - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-1387787/West-Ham-gala-dinner-wrecked-angry-fans-brawl-wake-relegation.html

Those hammers fans are Pwopa nawty my san, i bet they had a right tear up.


----------



## nate_h

Police called to west ham gala dinner because of a brawl with fans

and Steve Keans been charged with drink driving and theres some sort of police investigation involving Gael Givet tommorow in the sun


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Manchester City fans around the 'net getting pissed off that Swansea fans have 'stolen' the Poznan from them.

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Liam Miller

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Manchester City fans around the 'net getting pissed off that Swansea fans have 'stolen' the Poznan from them.
> 
> You couldn't make it up.


Hahahaha ohhh you really couldn't, yeah because city fans don't steal anything.

Possibly the biggest idiots and most cringeworthy fans in the league.

On a sidenote how many fans will be doing it next season and city will claim to have started it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Manchester City fans around the 'net getting pissed off that Swansea fans have 'stolen' the Poznan from them.
> 
> You couldn't make it up.


They should just buy that club.


----------



## Evo

WWE_TNA said:


> To bad same could not be said for your owner, roman needs someone he can control and be the puppet master.
> 
> Hard to dislike Carlo even as a United fan, he is a top manager and always comes off as a humble guy.


Yeah, I'm back and forth on Abramovich. I mean, I'm hugely grateful for the guy because he's obviously passionate about the club and really set things in motion when he came to the club (I started following Chelsea in 2000, so I've been through the transition). But he's a little too cutthroat for my liking. Just seems that his vision is way too broad and there's too much he's missing, and that's why he needs a guy like Carlo around.

This season should've been a prime example that you can't buy happiness. Whether or not he'll see that remains to be seen. I've been saying since Torres came in that this team needed an offseason to develop their chemistry, and I still believe it. With a couple additions (if that) and time to develop that team chemistry, we'd be alright. But sometimes I feel like Roman would sooner gut the team and buy a bunch of guys and say "okay go win Champions League plz."

Ancelotti is the guy who can tell him that that's not the solution, and he's got more than a little bit of proof to back it up. He already knows where he wants to take the team, how he wants to proceed forth from this point, and what needs to be done to take Chelsea back on top, and there's no reason, absolutely no reason that Carlo should be sacked.

I'm at the point with Abramovich where I'd like to see him get his hands dirty. If he thinks Ancelotti isn't doing well enough, then he should get down there on the pitch and do it himself. He's not gonna find many better managers than the one he's got now.


----------



## The Monster

Haven’t been online much recently & Know bit late to the party but so happy got a 19th League title that’s all wanted for this season anything & everything else that came would be & still is a bonus. I was so nervous when Rooney stepped up for pen but very good pen kick with power & pace in to the corner. Didn’t care 1 bit about result knew be tough ask going to ground never had best of records at & more happy before game to take a draw & glad we got it.

The Relegation battle is going be so interesting on final day 5 teams all battling to stay up & 2 got to go down its to hard to call, but for heck of it I still see Wigan going down & properly Blackpool to. Don’t think can say anymore on WHU then what’s been said been coming that’s go down for bit now, from top to bottom of club been miss managed & paired price have to start again with rebuilding of the side, a imagine a fair few will be let go, Green, Parker, Cole, Upson just name a few imo that leave them this summer. 

Not going too far into our/MUFC summer transfer activity, but been saying for awhile reckon 3-5 names arrive this summer & nothing changed my mind on that.

The 3 most sure about are GK, Winger & Creative CM the other 2 spots is maybe CF (depending on who leaves) & fullback/RB As Neville retired, I can see Brown getting moved on & O'Shea whilst got utility man hasn’t done well this season imo, have Da Silva twins but sadly both have knack of getting little niggle injuries so leaves bit short maybe not just RB but LB to as Evra 30 now so might be area need look at.

GK imo David de Gea if not him then Stek is 2nd choice, but my pick is De Gea arrive in the summer. Cost 17-20M. 

Winger almost certain it’s not Alexis Sanchez as think go to Man City or Inter but pretty positive its Ashley Young of Villa though. Good squad player & does well when steps in to the first team, his got pace, crossing, dribbling, passing, score, assists oh & something lacked all season he can take a very good set piece & can play LW, RW or CAM. He wants to move & wants win major honors during peak years as about turn 26 in July I believe & think Champions League be thing swings it in our favor. Cost about 10-15M.

Creative CM/Attacking Midfielder, very much needed can't rely on Scholes & Giggs to keep popping up doing wonders each year even though club legends its time that someone who can fill that role up when the leave. With cleverly coming back think get games in CM but need someone else, someone with experience who can thread through clever passes in tight situations/games. Been problem all season mainly away from home, Rooney in no.10 role fills gaps up but as Blackburn proved he cant find space so drops deeper get ball & Chicha gets isolated up top as no one around him. This season been about wing play, pushed wingers right up top of opposition fullbacks creating 4-2-4 type shape & whilst at home it works away hasn’t worked asking to much of wingers keep delivering over course season someone has take bit weight off them onto on shoulders & help team as half way there we push fullbacks back so opens space up in final 3rd but no one around who can use space well.

Alot rumors suggest that’s Wesley Snejdier is being looked at, I will officially never stop smiling if get him, his perfect fit in this situation & has that MUFC type player in him where know he do well at OT, his 27 in August but I take him even if its for 4/5 years as his at top of his game as player right now & help our team out to no end, Inter are happy to sell & nothing left at Inter for Wesley to do now as won everything there & I suspect Inter go for Tevez this summer & reports are want Ganso as well, so got sell someone & Snejdier bring most money & Ganso is CAM like Snejdier is why bother going for someone like that when someone there at club that does that role? Cost if Wesley Snejdier arrived at OT about 30M.

Also Raphaël Varane of Lille name is being thrown around not to long ago we were allegedly reported to signing him for about 4M, his highly thought of CB & think his 18 years old, with Rio getting older & Brown properly leaving does leave us bit short with only Smalling, Vida & Evans so maybe another CB isn’t bad idea?

As for other clubs the fans of each club know what they need more then I would but some stuff is clear, Liverpool need a LB, CB, CM & left winger. Not sure if need a RW as well as kuyt play there, my guess is Jarvis of Wolves will be brought in, LB José Enrique of Newcastle, CB little harder guess, Think Kenny Daglish been watching Phil Jones this season another pick is maybe Johnson of Birmingham. CM Charlie Adam was linked to move there in Jan maybe him but not sure if still case now.

Chelsea need right winger, CAM & CF (as can Drogba leaving)& maybe RB to, I actually think winger/CF be filled up as one as think Neymar join them as for CAM I can see Kaka getting moved on at Real Madrid but still ask for good 30M for him. 

Man City, creative midfielder/Winger my guess is Sanchez & maybe CF with Tevez going Lukaku was mentioned in March? I can see Adam Johnson or Milner getting let go to make room for Sanchez.

Spurs CF who put ball in back of net is a must, keeping a hold of likes of Bale, Modric, VdV will also be issue now out of Champions League, GK is needed & LB needed as well.

Everton, read above CF who can score, & keep hold of players be more difficult for them as have bad money problems may have let go someone to get some cash in for transfer money. Also think holding onto David Moyes be just as hard, with GH prob having to retire from management with Villa due heart problems almost sure Moyes be looked at as Lerner will offer Moyes lot cash for transfer & Villa have decent squad already & without being harsh on Everton’s fans maybe harsh for Moyes to say no to that offer.

Villa need new manager as cant see GH staying, Winger needed to replace Young, Downing will stay there, can see few leaving they have alot of promising youngsters & club has good players just needs few more maybe CM & LB? Villa fans know more then me about this one

Fulham, CM as cant keep relying of Murphy, winger as alot of there play out wide is in front of opposition no one give them width.

Stoke, maybe another winger as relying on Matthew etherington & Pennant to much over course of season. Again Stoke fans know more then me about what need. 

Newcastle LB to replace José Enrique & CF to replace Carroll.

Blackburn, goal scoring CF again lack goals this season & no.10 or creative midfielder who can thread balls through as team workmen like but got not cutting edge in attack, Nige give better view then me, also think holding on to players be an issue, Samba & Phil Jones the 2 that spring to mind the most

Arsenal, maybe GK depending on how Wenger views it as Szczesny done well when come in, commanding CB is a must, also commanding CM doesn’t need to be a destroyer like De Jong but someone who can sit there & break up attacks & pass ball to other more attack minded of Arsenal players, LW said time & time again no width in that side & there LW options aren’t best & maybe CF as when RvP not there who else is there who can step in to fill role up. As for leaving I can’t not see Cesc staying another season I really honestly can’t, Barca bound imo.

Could go on & on but Its all speculation at the moment but sure we will see bucket load of transfer news & activity this summer you could go down every Prem League side at you see that each club need at least 1 type player so make it one most interesting summers in football after awhile though as with most summers I get more & more of the tabloid rubbish & cant wait for next season to come along asap.

Moving on to Blackpool at home, think clear that got Champions League final to think about so team v Blackpool be the team that doesn’t play apart v Barca so with that in mind.

Amos

Brown Evans Smalling O’shea

Rafael Gibson Scholes Obertan

Owen Berba

Subs: Lindegaard, Bebe, Gill, Fletch, King, Ando & maybe Fabio

Reason picked that team is because believe the following team will play Barca in less then 2 weeks time.

VDS

Fabio Vida Rio Evra

Toni Giggs Carrick Park

Rooney

Chicha

Subs: Kuz, Smalling, O’shea, Scholes, Nani, Berba & Ando

Result not important not saying don’t want us to win the game but only thing I want from the day is VDS to get a nice send off in front of OT crowd as he deserves it. Been class act & has had 6 great years at MUFC, cant thank him enough for service given us since 2005.

The Prem League title Celebrations should be amazing from fans, player, coaches alike its perfect way to send off some players at the club (VDS) & perfect way to get everybody into good spirits heading into Wembley to face Barcelona on May 28th.

....Oh & be nice birthday present to see Manchester united, SAF & players lifting Prem league title up at OT on my 20th birthday on the 22nd couldn’t of asked for any more really, .


----------



## #dealwithit

I reckon someone should start a summer transfer rumour thread soon.


----------



## Kiz

if we moved on adam johnson i would be fucking pissed. he's been great in the so few appearances he's been given. deserves a lot better than what he's currently been given.

personally i want to see

out:
gonzalez
taylor
nielson
lescott
kolo (has to be done really)
barry
michael johnson
milner
vieira
wright-phillips
bellamy
caicedo
santa-cruz
onuoha

in:
sanchez
a creative midfielder of the fabregas mold, not kaka or fabregas, possibly a pastore or hamsik
a good left back. not too sure so i would be relying on fm and say criscito
a young backup keeper like smithies
more youth prospects for the entire side. backline i'd choose aurier/varane, midfield would be m'villa/lucas from sao paulo and strikers in wickham and abel hernandez

largely fm based but we have the money to splash, why not build for the future?


----------



## #dealwithit

You'd prefer Hamsik or Pastore over Fabregas? :lmao


----------



## united_07

what i would like to see with united

out:
owen
brown
kuzscack
gibson
hargreaves (if he doesnt want a pay-as-you-play contract)
other possible players going out : berbatov, evans and macheda

in: realistic
phil jones
de gea
modric
rodwell
varane
(also coming back from loans : welbeck and cleverly)

in: probably unrealistic
sneijder 
sanchez
bale


----------



## Kiz

St. Stephen said:


> You'd prefer Hamsik or Pastore over Fabregas? :lmao


i highly doubt we would get him


----------



## Seb

Man Utd should go for De Gea and Modric. They don't really need anyone else. United fans should be over the moon if they get those two. I doubt Modric will leave Spurs though. He's got a long time to run on his contract.

United should keep Owen over Berbatov. Berbatov won't be starting anymore, and Owen is much more sub material.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

If you're playing in the PL, CL, FA Cup, and League Cup, taking into account form, injuries and squad rotation, you need 3 first-choice starting strikers. Berbatov's played 31 in the league so far, and presumably will play against Blackpool. Last year he played 33, and the year before played 31. There's a very real need for him, and I think he knows that.

The fact that he offers something completely different to Rooney and Hernandez, and is still currently the PL's highest scorer, indicates that as a team we're better with him than without. I'd be very surprised if he was allowed to leave in the summer, without a very solid replacement lined up.

In other news, Ferguson escapes with a warning for his latest referee "rant" after it was brought to the attention of the FA (AFTER charging him) that, actually, other managers do it, too. Ancelotti's in fact been given a warning for the same thing, for the same game, as a result of them finding out about this plague of referee complimenting. They're just not competent to run football in this country.


----------



## Seb

I think a warning was fair, Fergie knew the rules and broke them (again). I think it's obvious the only reason you'd compliment a referee and then say "I hope there's no big mistakes" is to try and put pressure/doubts in the refs mind. Probably why the rule is there in the first place.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

As I've said before, I have no problem with the rules being enforced, only when they're not enforced across the board. The fact the FA don't have the ability to monitor as many press conferences a week as I personally do, and pinpoint who else is breaking these rules, is the pisstake.

If they were at all good at their jobs, Ancelotti and Ferguson should have been charged on the same day, for breaking the same rule, about the same referee at the same game. Not nearly a week apart.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fergie was right to try to pressure the ref after the shite at Stamford Bridge.
It didnt matter, Webb had a howler but we still raped Chelsea anyway.
Berba ain't leaving, I hope not anyway .


----------



## united_07

the u-18 FAYC 1st leg of the final is on at the moment, a near sellout at brammel lane, with united playing sheffield united. 1-1 at half time, pogba looks like he will break into the first team within the next couple of years, just looks so comfortable with the ball at his feet, and has great distribution, really good cross for the goal from him.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

^^^Pogba looks a real player. Strong lad, silky feet and great vision.



Magsimus said:


> "I had the biggest fuck grin on me head" :lmao how uneducated can you get.


It's from a forum that has a profanity filter that changes all variations of fuck, fucking, fuckers etc. to f**k.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Manchester City fans around the 'net getting pissed off that Swansea fans have 'stolen' the Poznan from them.
> 
> You couldn't make it up.


I'll go one better. City fans before Christmas...against Lech Poznan...


----------



## DB

So Arsene Wenger's comedy roadshow look set to drop down to forth.

Cardiff 0-2 Reading. Game over.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Shane Long is gonna take the Premier League by storm :side:.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

The Irish Hernandez. Chich O'Rito.

Shlong


----------



## united_07

ended 2-2 in the FAYC final first leg, another great bit of vision for pogba for the second goal, he scooped it over the top of the defence, a move paul scholes does a lot, to lingard who squared it for Will Keane to tap in. Sheffield united equalised with a deflected shot which looped over the keeper. Morrison could have gone down after a run in the 94minute when challenged but stayed on his feet, could have easily got a penalty.


----------



## Silent Alarm

That cunt from City scored 2 tonight, level with Berba now. Berbatov takes everything Sunday now, free-kicks, penalties, he must win the Golden Boot.


----------



## Magsimus

That was the definition of getting outclassed. Billy Davies and Dave Jones love bottling the play-offs.


----------



## DB

Magsimus said:


> That was the definition of getting outclassed. Billy Davies and Dave Jones love bottling the play-offs.


Davies won the play-offs with Derby and Jones won with Wolves, but yeah in terms of recent years I see your point.


----------



## EGame

Tevez pulling a Roberto Carlos and making it look like no big deal at all.


----------



## steamed hams

Man City are getting the auto CL qualification spot then.


----------



## haribo

The Monster said:


> Not going too far into our/MUFC summer transfer activity, but been saying for awhile reckon 3-5 names arrive this summer & nothing changed my mind on that.


It'll be 3 maximum.

Outs:
Van Der Sar (retire)
Kuszczak
Obertan
Hargreaves (unless pay as you play)
Owen
Diouf
De Laet
Macheda (loan)
Gibson (loan)

In:
De Gea
Sneijder


We're not even in desperate need of a winger so I don't know why we'd be in for Ashley Young. Creative midfielder is essential and I'd like another in the mould of De Rossi, but I think signing two world-class 20m rated midfielders is pushing it. Hopefully Anderson can get in a good period next season without injury. Defender may be needed going by Evans form, Neville retirement & Brown's possible future elsewhere. We'll see. Rodwell and Bale to sign summer 2012. :side:

Squad:
De Gea, Lindegaard, Amos
Rafael, O'Shea, Ferdinand, Vidic, Smalling, Evans, Evra, Fabio
Valencia, Park, Scholes, SNEIJDER, Carrick, Anderson, Cleverley, Pogba, Fletcher, Giggs, Nani
Rooney, Hernandez, Berbatov, Welbeck, Bebe, Morrison


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Unreal level of Arsenal bottling. Again. Who've City got on the last day, Bolton? They haven't really got anything to play for, and tbh Arsenal will probably contrive to draw anyway.

It seems like 3rd would flatter City, but then, the table doesn't lie. Been a long time since I can remember a team challenging for first right up into March/April and finishing 4th, especially when you can't say the team above them really mounted any sort of push for first.


----------



## Liam Miller

Seb said:


> Man Utd should go for De Gea and* Modric*. They don't really need anyone else. United fans should be over the moon if they get those two. I doubt Modric will leave Spurs though. He's got a long time to run on his contract.
> 
> United should keep Owen over Berbatov. Berbatov won't be starting anymore, and Owen is much more sub material.


Yes fucking please, i'd be over the moon with just him. Quality midfielder just what United need.


----------



## Magsimus

Top 10 finish is within reach. Easier said than done but a win at home to West Brom and a Bolton/Stoke loss would do it. Pretty amazing first season back in the prem, can't think of many other teams who've had more exciting games.

Especially since we've had the worst strikeforce in the prem since february.


----------



## Von Doom

Magsimus said:


> Top 10 finish is within reach. Easier said than done but a win at home to West Brom and a Bolton/Stoke loss would do it. Pretty amazing first season back in the prem, can't think of many other teams who've had more exciting games.
> *
> Especially since we've had the worst strikeforce in the prem since february.*


A 2 man strikeforce of Jermaine Beckford and Victor Anichebe begs to differ.

(Saha being injured doesn't count, also Jermaine isn't that bad, but still if Anichebe can be a striker, I can.)


----------



## Magsimus

I see your Beckford and Anichebe and raise you Shola and the invisible man Lovenkrands. Though they have scored a couple (credit to our midfield) and Leon Best was really good before he got injured so maybe you win this one.


----------



## united_07

yeah newcastle could have been much higher with a decent striker, i suppose the question is will mike ashley hand over the funds in the summer


----------



## STALKER

Congrats for city and lol @ Arsenal bad form cost them a top three spot unless off course city fucks up and Arsenal wins.


----------



## nate_h

Tevez totally took the piss with that first goal! Insane!


----------



## Kiz

arsenal, coming 4th in a 2 horse race.


----------



## nate_h

I think Man City should thank us for giving them 3rd place by giving us Milner back for half price.


----------



## Kiz

an absolute bargain for us.


----------



## united_07

french website reporting that Varane could be a united player within days, and he is likely to be loaned back to a french team

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/breves2011/20110518_082650_varane-proche-de-man-united.html


----------



## Kiz

fuck off, i want him at city


----------



## Mizaniac

City will do amazing next season, now they in the Champions League they will be able to attract even bigger players


----------



## Jobbed_Out

united_07 said:


> french website reporting that Varane could be a united player within days, and he is likely to be loaned back to a french team
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/breves2011/20110518_082650_varane-proche-de-man-united.html


Valencia did that in January with Adil Rami at Lille, could be a wise choice to loan him back.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Haven't a clue who he is, some Football Manager prospect no doubt.
Wikipedia say he's a defensive midfielder. French? Defensive midfielder? Next Vieira! Wooo! :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Cannot wait for the Lols next season if Tevez stays and when city buy a big name striker

Dzeko, Mario, Tevez and (insert big name forward) all having bustups with mancini and each other.


----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> Haven't a clue who he is, some Football Manager prospect no doubt.
> Wikipedia say he's a defensive midfielder. French? Defensive midfielder? Next Vieira! Wooo! :side:


more of a central defender


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> more of a central defender


Yeah and he is a big lad 6 foot 3 or something like that, him and smalling future partnership.

On the transfer talk, anyone else think City will go for players United and Chelsea want? Just for the sake of it.


----------



## united_07

i would have preferred to see a smalling-phil jones partnership, but jones's price will have rocketed after some of his performances this season


----------



## haribo

WWE_TNA said:


> On the transfer talk, anyone else think City will go for players United and Chelsea want? Just for the sake of it.


Not only United & Chelsea, but Arsenal, Spurs and Liverpool too.


----------



## CGS

I can See City going in for pretty much everyone this year with the amount of money they have at their disposal. Kinda like How Chelsea did Back when Roman first took over.


----------



## united_07

david gill just gave an interview where he said "I think it'll be slightly busier than normal this summer", and they are well on their way to signing the goalkeeper they want


----------



## Silent Alarm

The transfer muppet inside me is getting excited. I'll settle for nothing less than De Gea, Sneijder, Pastore, Sanchez and a handful of those Football Manager fella's now.

Anything less, Fergie has lost the plot :side:.


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


> i would have preferred to see a smalling-phil jones partnership, but jones's price will have rocketed after some of his performances this season


Jones better not be going anywhere hopefully this summer now we're staying up, or should be!

He's been fantastic since he came back from his injury and now he's back in the heart of the defence. It's no coincidence our form has improved since he's returned alongside Samba. Nelsen's just not up to it as much as it pains me to say it. Jones is just class and needs to play at the back.


----------



## nate_h

luiz strikes again :lmao


----------



## DB

Since there's no Football League thread, I'm gonna say this here...

Huddersfield/Bournemouth has been a fantastic match, the kind of game that the play-offs are all about.


----------



## nate_h

*facepalm* you couldn't make it up could you?


----------



## Magsimus

nate_h said:


> luiz strikes again :lmao


Maybe he should have been training so he didn't botch the entire game.


----------



## Gunner14

Woke up to some great news this morning.

Denilson handed in a transfer request


----------



## Razor King

^ The major question is: how will Arsene Wenger convince Denilson to stay?


----------



## Gunner14

Razor King said:


> ^ The major question is: how will Arsene Wenger convince Denilson to stay?


He's agreed to let him leave


----------



## Razor King

That's good news. Hopefully, he agrees to sign some experienced players too. :shocked:


----------



## united_07

Fergie and Vdic have been awarded the Barclays Manager and Player of the year, well deserved


----------



## Evo

Fergie deserves it, you heard it from this Chelsea fan.

Don't agree about Vidic, but I'll gladly congratulate him with a familiar gift:


----------



## Liam Miller

I can't disagree with either (obviously i am biased). Can't think who would have won the player award.

Nasri or Nani?
5-7 game wonder Bale?


Van Der Sar set to be captain vs blackpool.

Scholes, Anderson, Fletch, Evra and Berba all likely to start aswell.

Might put a cheeky few quid on a Berba hat trick.


----------



## The Monster

haribo said:


> *It'll be 3 maximum.*
> 
> Outs:
> Van Der Sar (retire)
> Kuszczak
> Obertan
> Hargreaves (unless pay as you play)
> Owen
> Diouf
> De Laet
> Macheda (loan)
> Gibson (loan)
> 
> In:
> De Gea
> Sneijder
> 
> 
> *We're not even in desperate need of a winger so I don't know why we'd be in for Ashley Young.* Creative midfielder is essential and I'd like another in the mould of De Rossi, but I think signing two world-class 20m rated midfielders is pushing it. Hopefully Anderson can get in a good period next season without injury. Defender may be needed going by Evans form, Neville retirement & Brown's possible future elsewhere. We'll see. Rodwell and Bale to sign summer 2012. :side:
> 
> Squad:
> De Gea, Lindegaard, Amos
> Rafael, O'Shea, Ferdinand, Vidic, Smalling, Evans, Evra, Fabio
> Valencia, Park, Scholes, SNEIJDER, Carrick, Anderson, Cleverley, Pogba, Fletcher, Giggs, Nani
> Rooney, Hernandez, Berbatov, Welbeck, Bebe, Morrison


He can play LW, RW or No.10/CAM role & Giggs moved into CM & Park likes to come inside as does Nani while Young can go down outside on the left & hit byline before cutting back in on more favored right foot to whip crosses in but can use left foot to.

Its squad game & say we did win Champions League this year that mean next season got League, Champions League, Carling Cup, FA Cup, World Club Championship, Community Shield & UEFA Super Cup all to play for, we will need better bigger/better squad to challenge for each, its healthy competition for places, His not going for that much 10-15M & fits in with our team dynamic, fast player, good movement, crossing, passing, assists & can chip in with good numbers goals. 

When Toni got injured this season Nani went to RW & since March time Nani has looked bit burnt out imo, Giggs move to CM & aging (though wouldn’t know it) So leaves Park as LW while always a tidy player he wont give you a cutting edge in final 3rd in tight games he does pop up with important goals now & then & big player in big games but you seen our away form this season lacked that cutting edge to open teams up relied heavily on Nani, now Rooney, Giggs, Toni & Chicha pace. Young can open games up for Villa fact his hitting good age & been in Prem league for 5/6 years now so not new league to him, along with reasons listed above makes perfect sense for us to try sign him this summer to me.

I wasn’t sure on right amount as hard to say as few question marks in certain areas RB & CF for example but I thought 3 minimum & 5 maximum is my guess but Varane, Lens 18 year old CB is apparently close to signing as is De Gea, that still leaves us with lack of Creative CM still & as ive already said I expect us (And Liverpool properly) to go after A. Young but I can see Champions League swinging the deal in our favor.

VDS being caption tomorrow & great gesture, been great all season for us & gts lift Prem League in last game at OT is very fitting, Be ironic if left same way as peter schmeichel did in 99 when left us by lifting the Champions League.

Edit -

Heres Man utd rumoured 3rd Kit for next season, I do hope this one does happen as I like it alot.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fucking sexy looking kit, should be our away one.


----------



## Seb

That's one of the best looking kits i've ever seen. Up there with the 08 away Brazil kit.


----------



## sarnus

Didn't know where to post so I'll throw it here  Congrats too AFC Wimbledon who won promotion to the football league!


----------



## united_07

hargreaves is being released at the end of the season it has been confirmed, pity only really played 1 season for united, wonder if he will stay in england


----------



## Zen

man i love that man shirt


----------



## WandySavage

united_07 said:


> hargreaves is being released at the end of the season it has been confirmed, pity only really played 1 season for united, wonder if he will stay in england


17 million? and they say Rafa wasted money on players!


----------



## WandySavage

17 million? and they say Rafa wasted money on players!


----------



## united_07

WandySavage said:


> 17 million? and they say Rafa wasted money on players!


well thats not really fergie's fault, hargreaves was a great player when he signed, but he has been unlucky with injuries. Benitez paid £20m for robbie keane, another £20m for aquilani and £12m for babel.


----------



## WandySavage

united_07 said:


> well thats not really fergie's fault, hargreaves was a great player when he signed, but he has been unlucky with injuries. Benitez paid £20m for robbie keane, another £20m for aquilani and £12m for babel.


So you say its not Ferguson's fault about hargreaves yet provide Aquilani as proof of bentiez irrational bad transfer spendings? Hypocrite much?


----------



## united_07

WandySavage said:


> So you say its not Ferguson's fault about hargreaves yet provide Aquilani as proof of bentiez irrational bad transfer spendings? Hypocrite much?


i didnt say anything about benitez's transfer spending ability, i just merely stated the prices he paid for players it was you who made the decision that they were displays of irrational spending.


----------



## WandySavage

united_07 said:


> i didnt say anything about benitez's transfer spending ability, i just merely stated the prices he paid for players it was you who made the decision that they were displays of irrational spending.


But he sold Keane on for bout 12 million with add ons totally 16 million. Juventus have to pay 13 million for Alberto if they want him and Babel was sold for bout 6 million. Add them up and you still dont make a loss total 17 million like Mr Ferguson on one player.


----------



## Kenny

Everyone makes bad trasnfers/mistakes. Don't start this argument again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Defending Benitez? Referring to Fergie as ''Mr Ferguson''? I smell a Rawk-tard .










I want curly hair toooo.....

Edit: How the feck do you embed Youtube videos?


----------



## Renegade™

Atleast when Hargreaves played, he played well and was a contributor towards a Premier League and Champs League double win. Unlike Aquilani, Keane, Babel. 8*D.

Shame he's gone, would've liked to have seen him offered a pay as you play deal to see if he can get back as his last setbacks have been other injuries, not his knees. Bye Hargo


----------



## Kiz

so he'll be available on a free?

honestly would love to see him play in the premier league. maybe a sunderland/aston villa signing?


----------



## Rush

Silent Alarm said:


> Edit: How the feck do you embed Youtube videos?


take everything after the v= on a youtube vid like so lot2bkftERc

now put youtube tags around it so you get 




enjoy :side:


----------



## Kenny

nani with the assist. ill never forget that :lmao


----------



## united_07

i could see hargreaves going to someone like everton


----------



## #dealwithit

Everton have learnt their lesson from Andy van der Meyde. There's no way they'll flush money down the toilet again. I could see Hargreaves going back to a Canadian MLS team for a final payday before retirement.


----------



## united_07

why would he go to the mls he is only 30


----------



## BkB Hulk

He may be "only 30", but his body is still a wreck. He's obviously not going to be able to go all that much longer with all of the injuries that he's sustained.


----------



## Heel

:lmao


----------



## Kiz

is there no one in the mls under the age of 30


----------



## #dealwithit

Hargreaves' game too was all about athleticism. I can't see him coming back to anywhere near his best now. I suppose he mightn't necessarily go to MLS, but it'll depend on what he wants out of his career now. MLS would be the best place to go to make a buck, but if he wants to stay in England, he will get offers, but not for as much money, and I don't think any decent Premier League teams would be willing to guarantee him first team football.


----------



## Seb

Giggs trying to sue Twitter is the most hilarious moment of 2011 so far.


----------



## BkB Hulk

MMN said:


> :lmao


WHO COULD IT BE?


----------



## Gunner14

Seb said:


> Giggs trying to sue Twitter is the most hilarious moment of 2011 so far.


tweeted him saying 'having an affair is like shagging a fat girl. If you won't admit it keep it in your pants'

he blocked me


----------



## Heel

BkB Hulk said:


> WHO COULD IT BE?


My money is on Darren Moore.


----------



## Kiz

BkB Hulk said:


> WHO COULD IT BE?


reminds me of michael vaughan on the betting ads during the ashes.


----------



## Rush

Gunner14 said:


> tweeted him saying 'having an affair is like shagging a fat girl. If you won't admit it keep it in your pants'
> 
> he blocked me


:lmao


----------



## Heel

Gunner14 said:


> tweeted him saying 'having an affair is like shagging a fat girl. If you won't admit it keep it in your pants'
> 
> he blocked me


I'm impressed that you managed to do that considering Giggs doesn't have Twitter.

Well done, you tweeted that to a loser pretending to be him.


----------



## united_07

Kiz said:


> is there no one in the mls under the age of 30


well for a player of hargreaves' quality when fit it would be a major step down, if he can get himself completely fit, i know its probably unlikely, but he could play in any top league in europe. the MLS is only for players to make a bit of money when they are retiring



Gunner14 said:


> tweeted him saying 'having an affair is like shagging a fat girl. If you won't admit it keep it in your pants'
> 
> he blocked me


Giggs isnt on twitter, so you got blocked by some random person pretending to be giggs

edit: what he said above


----------



## Gunner14

MMN said:


> I'm impressed that you managed to do that considering Giggs doesn't have Twitter.
> 
> Well done, you tweeted that to a loser pretending to be him.


I went to him in spirit.


----------



## united_07

George Best would have been 65 today, the greatest player never to play in a world cup, its always a wonder how much better he could been without his troubles


----------



## Silent Alarm

Aston Villa 1-3 Liverpool
Bolton 1-1 Man City
Everton 2-1 Chelsea
Fulham 2-2 Arsenal
Man United 4-1 Blackpool
Newcastle 1-0 West Brom
Stoke 0-1 Wigan
Spurs 1-1 Birmingham
West Ham 0-2 Sunderland
Wolves 2-1 Blackburn

Bunch of predictions, just for the craic.
Hope Dimi gets the Golden Boot, hope Liverpool qualify for the Champions Leagues deformed cousin and I hope Wigan & Wolves stay up.


----------



## united_07

United line up; VDS. Rafael, Vidic, Evans, Evra, Fletcher, Scholes, Anderson, Nani, Park, Berbatov
Bench: Ferdinand, Owen, Rooney, Smalling, Valencia, Gibson, Lindegaard

cant be accused of playing a weakened team


----------



## Kenny

possible that meireles, shelvey and aurelio all starting. 

will update when i know


----------



## Kenny

Liverpool: Reina, Flanagan, Aurelio, Skrtel, Carragher, Spearing, Lucas, Kuyt, Cole, Meireles, Suarez. Subs: Gulacsi, Robinson, Wisdom, Wilson, Poulsen, Ngog, Shelvey.

Happy to see Meireles isn't injured. Nice to see Aurelio back. Cole starting is interesting...I think we're looking to offload him still. 


Robinson, Wisdom, Shelvey and Wilson, nice youthful bench.

carroll obviously not fit.


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> United line up; VDS. Rafael, Vidic, Evans, Evra, Fletcher, Scholes, Anderson, Nani, Park, Berbatov
> Bench: Ferdinand, Owen, Rooney, Smalling, Valencia, Gibson, Lindegaard
> 
> cant be accused of playing a weakened team


Have to admit despite thats that is Man U's secondary team and it still looks strong as hell. 

Pretty decent Line up. I want a win but rather miss out on Europa League this year for sure.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Not really sure which game to watch today. They are showing Spurs/Birmingham. And Blackpool/United. I feel like United will crush Blackpool, and I really wanna see a relegation side fighting for their survival. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Seb

Europa League has 3 two legged ties and a playoff BEFORE the group stage next year.

Awful competition.


----------



## Kenny

Fuck why are they making it longer.


----------



## Magsimus

Want to see Blackpool survive. Would be interesting to see Birmingham go since 1) they've won a trophy then collapsed 2) they're in europe next year.

Interviewing Phil Brown on Sky ugh.. thank fuck we're not down there again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Europa league lol. What an awful format.

I want to see Wolve's go down I guess. They deserve it for beating us. I also wanna see Blackpool survive, but think they will go down.


----------



## Kiz

3rd place is ours.


----------



## Kenny

I miss the old days of the UEFA Cup.


----------



## CGS

Seb said:


> Europa League has 3 two legged ties and a playoff BEFORE the group stage next year.
> 
> Awful competition.


fpalm

What a Joke. Spurs are very welcome to fifth spot. 

I reckon Wigan may be the team to survive this year really with Blackpool and possibly Birmingham going down.


----------



## Magsimus

UEFA cup was awesome, we had some decent runs. 

Nothing on the INTERTOTO though, 2006 winners 8*D


----------



## Boo Radley

Hope Wigan go down, their chairman is a cunt and their support is shit.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Pissed off I gotta work and can't follow the last day of the season from the comfort of my own home.


----------



## Renegade™

Ugh, why is Vidic playing? Surely he could be rested and WESLEY BROWN could get a game, and make sure Vidic doesn't pick up a knock before the Barca match.

Still hoping Arsenal win and City slip up, I'd mark.


----------



## steamed hams

Renegade™ said:


> Ugh, why is Vidic playing? Surely he could be rested and WESLEY BROWN could get a game, and make sure Vidic doesn't pick up a knock before the Barca match.
> 
> Still hoping Arsenal win and City slip up, I'd mark.


I'd like that too but it isn't happening :sad: Well I'd like it apart from the fact I have a bet on Man City to win to nil at 3.25


----------



## Kenny

Manchester City boss Roberto Mancini: "In one year it is impossible to improve 200%, so that [for example] we can beat Barcelona easily. We need to have other players."

:lmao


----------



## united_07

:lmao as the they were showing shots of the crowd, and you could hear 'glory glory man united' going, a young blackpool fan was singing along to it


----------



## Kenny

6 games aired over here in Australia. Lovely. Theyre showing Utd/Blackpool, Tottenham/Birmingham, Villa/Liverpool, Wolves/Blackburn and Man City/Bolton. Relegation battles, Europa place + Man City can get 3rd. Addition to that theyre airing Wigan/Stoke on another channel + another match within an hours time.


----------



## steamed hams

King Kenny said:


> 6 games aired over here in Australia. Lovely. Theyre showing Utd/Blackpool, Tottenham/Birmingham, Villa/Liverpool, Wolves/Blackburn and Man City/Bolton. Relegation battles, Europa place + Man City can get 3rd. Addition to that theyre airing Wigan/Stoke on another channel + another match within an hours time.


That is good coverage!


----------



## CGS

Very Good coverage. Shame we only get Man U/Blackpool & Spurs/Birmingham


----------



## united_07

Chain Gang solider said:


> Very Good coverage. Shame we only get Man U/Blackpool & Spurs/Birmingham


and stoke vs wigan


----------



## Magsimus

Blackpool should have scored then :shocked:


----------



## CGS

united_07 said:


> and stoke vs wigan



What Channel Is Stoke V Wigan on?


----------



## united_07

Chain Gang solider said:


> What Channel Is Stoke V Wigan on?


sky sports on the red button


----------



## CGS

Ah no wonder thought it would have been on ESPN if anything


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

What a volley by Rafael there, under the circumstances. Always like to see the twins have a shot.


----------



## Nige™

Boo Radley said:


> Hope Wigan go down, their chairman is a cunt and their support is shit.


Can't argue about their support but what have you got against Dave Whelan? He's one of the most honest chairmen you can get.


----------



## Magsimus

Steven Taylor 3 goals in 3 games, how's that for a ratio


----------



## Kenny

I hope Blackpool somehow stay up.


----------



## CGS

Man U up 

Blackpool's time might just be over.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

PAAAAAAAAAAARK. With a Berbassist.

I feel bad for Blackpool, though. 39 points to date is an amazing return for that squad and any other season they would have stayed up.


----------



## Kenny

spearing injured. carragher stitches needed. suarez looked hurt. ffs. 

blackburn score..


----------



## CGS

What a freekick from Adams 

1-1


----------



## Nige™

EMERTON & ADAM!! GET IN!




Chain Gang solider said:


> What a freekick from *Adams*
> 
> 1-1


Who's Adams?!


----------



## KingKicks

Hell of a free kick there.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Bah. Wanted VDS to finish on a clean sheet, now the game is mostly useless. This should add another £3m to Adams' free when they go down and sell him, though.


----------



## Mizaniac

YESS! Blackpool get in!

Even though im a Newcastle fan i want Blackpool to stay up and have Wigan and Wolves go down


----------



## Rush

Without Adam Blackpool would've gone down a long time ago. No matter what he's going to get some good value next year.


----------



## Mizaniac

Rush said:


> Without Adam Blackpool would've gone down a long time ago. No matter what he's going to get some good value next year.


If they stay up and if he leaves, they are going to struggle. He is there best player by far and no one comes close


----------



## Kazz

So far so good with the results I want. Newcastle winning and Blackpool (currently) surviving!


----------



## Mizaniac

Bye Bye Wolves


----------



## Magsimus

2-0 up at half time. Taylor with a goal and 2 goal line clearances, legend.

:lmao at Wolves.


----------



## CGS

Blackpool look to be safe thanks to Adam. Man City have always just gone up so lol @ Arsenal. the first team to finish fourth in a 2 horse race.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Mike Dean being a useless fucking cunt as usual.
Really hope we can send Blackpool down and keep Wolves up.


----------



## Rush

this has been a good day so far. we're losing to villa so no europa, blackpool 1-1 so they may stay up and blackburn up 3-0 so wolves going down and arsenal being lolzy.


----------



## united_07

c'mon spurs and wigan, if those two get a goal and blackpool get a point, birmingham and wolves go down


----------



## DB

Watching Man Utd/Blackpool on Sky with one eye on Fulham/Arsenal on my laptop.

All I'm gonna say is come on Blackpool and fuck off Wenger.


----------



## Kenny




----------



## united_07

Silent Alarm said:


> Mike Dean being a useless fucking cunt as usual.
> Really hope we can send Blackpool down and keep Wolves up.


why would you want wolves to stay up they always seen to take points away from united


----------



## Edgehead 26

Really want Blackpool to stay up, under-dogs FTW


----------



## Silent Alarm

Mainly because I like Mick and I don't want the Irish players there playing Championship football.


----------



## CGS

King Kenny said:


>


Shit Never Gets Old


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Spurs not bottling for some reason. Confusing.


----------



## Magsimus

3-0.

Come on Arsenal get a win so we can finish 8th.


----------



## Seb

Ireland, lol

Keane might be the worst signing of the season. After Torres.


----------



## CGS

2-1!!!!!!!!!!!

C'MON BLACKPOOL!!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Great finish, gotta admit that. Not sure why this isn't bothering me (oh wait, no, I'm very sure why).


----------



## Nige™

COME ON THE POOL, COME ON THE POOL!

UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## Rush

BLACKPOOL. get in.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Not good at the moment, I would gladly trade the Carling Cup for Premier League survival.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

ANDERSON!

Scoring goals for fun this season, that lad.


----------



## CGS

Dammit


----------



## Kiz

SUPER EDIN


----------



## Kenny

come on blackpool


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Gonna be interesting to see Owen finally win a PL medal 8*D


----------



## Kenny

Magsimus said:


> 3-0.
> 
> Come on Arsenal get a win so we can finish 8th.


how is that possible? fulham still have a better goal difference


----------



## CGS

Own Goal

Horrible Horrible way to end their campaign if that turns out to be the winning goal


----------



## Silent Alarm

Fuck you, Blackpool :lmao.


----------



## Kenny

come on blackpool


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!

This is too nerve-wracking


----------



## CGS

Wigan are up. 

Birmingham have equalised! shits getting real.

Edit

Owen Scores, Blackpool are relegated


----------



## Magsimus

King Kenny said:


> how is that possible? fulham still have a better goal difference


It was only a couple of goals when it was 3-0.

Wolves thought they'd got away with it :lmao


----------



## Kenny

really don't want birmingham up. dont mind wigan though. although wigan going down may have helped n'zogbia come to liverpool


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Everything just went wrong for Blackpool.

Excellent finish by Owen, exactly the reason I'd like him to stay as a squad player. He can easily do that ten times a season which could be the difference between a trophy and finishing empty-handed.


----------



## Magsimus

Maybe they have got away with it!

This is mental.


----------



## Nige™

This is why I love football. Wolves score against us and I cheer! Fuck off Birmingham!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Berba is jinxed.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Will we be the first team to ever go down on goals scored?

SAVEUS.BCFC


----------



## Kenny

blackpool going down is bad. but i prefer wolves to birmingham


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

No idea how Berb missed that so completely.


----------



## Nige™

We're Birmingham City, we'll do what we want!:lmao


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! *breaks down*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Strike by Pavlyuchenko, smashed that in properly.

I'll miss Holloway, tbh. He did a great job even keeping Blackpool in the league until the last day, especially with two teams going down on 39 points.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Okay, clear off, Blackpool. Time for a par-tay!


----------



## Seb

Birmingham down, fantastic.


----------



## CGS

Great Escape from Wigan and lucky as hell for Wolves.


----------



## Magsimus

Congrats to Wigan, they keep pulling it out of the bag.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Not bad to see the back of Brum and West Ham, tbh, but I'll miss Blackpool.

Wigan's 40 regular match-going fans must be chuffed.


----------



## Nige™

It goes to show how many people respect Holloway when the United fans clapped him down the tunnel just then. So disappointing for Blackpool because they've been brilliant for the league.

I can't begrudge Wigan as a North West team and Dave Whelan & Roberto Martinez are two genuinely nice guys too. I'd never have thought Birmingham would drop a few weeks ago.

And we won too, what a day!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Nearly shit myself when Sir Alex said he had a 'big announcement'. Christ.

Trophy presentation coming up


----------



## united_07

happy to see wigan stay up, disappointing for blackpool to go down, good to see hollaway get a standing ovation walking off


----------



## DB

Really gutted about Blackpool going down. Happy to see the Brummies go for their fans chanting "what's that sticking out your sock? It's your ankle" at Eduardo. Hopefully Stoke and their equally disgraceful fans follow them down next season.

Birmingham going down does make the Carling Cup final defeat even more embarrassing though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Won the league by 9 points.

Strolled it, almost too easy :side:.


----------



## united_07

apparently, and this might not be true, blackpool might be in the europa league through he fair play rule


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao at Elokobi getting a bit too excited on BBC interview. Foul language, tut tut.


----------



## Kiz

thanks arsenal, head bottlers.

group stages here we come


----------



## DB

@YoungGunsBlog on Twitter:

Old Trafford covered in 'number 19' banners. Nice of them to salute Jack Wilshere's excellent first full season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

VDS .


----------



## Seb

Now that Hernandez is the real deal he should get rid of that stupid Chicharito off his back


----------



## Nige™

united_07 said:


> apparently, and this might not be true, blackpool might be in the europa league through he fair play rule


With Birmingham, we'd have two Championship clubs playing in the Europe League. That would be odd to say the least, and Stoke are in there too. Awesome!


----------



## united_07

:lmao BEBE celebrating


----------



## KingKicks

Bebe :side: really :side:


----------



## Gunner14

united_07 said:


> apparently, and this might not be true, blackpool might be in the europa league through he fair play rule


They could be fulham had 2 yellows and a red today. Blackpool had 1 yellow.

There was 16 points between them at the end of april.

But the report also said that the table only runs from May 1st till April 30th so that would mean the only club who could have took Fulhams place was Tottenham.

In the whole of may Fulham amassed - 12 yellows and 1 red.
Blackpool - 5 yellows no reds.

edit
=====================================================================
BLACKPOOL IN EUROPA LEAGUE =) = CONFIRMED BY GRANADA REPORTS.


----------



## wabak

united_07 said:


> :lmao BEBE celebrating


I am so happy that I saw that today


----------



## Magsimus

Blackpool have qualified for the Europa League through fair play 

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bebe :lmao.

Michael Owen looks delighted, I'm happy for him.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Fucking brilliant, here's to a few months of nothing to watch at weekends...

Still one big game left, at least


----------



## Magsimus

Could have just not made a tackle all season, have no cards and qualify for Europe through "fair play".


----------



## Kiz

Seb said:


> Now that Hernandez is the real deal he should get rid of that stupid Chicharito off his back


doubt that, it's all honouring his daddy and stuff.

LITTLE PEA. that's what i want on my back.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Top 20 Posters in Thread
*

Silent Alarm *840*
united_07 *542*
Kiz *401*
Rockhead *390*
King Kenny *335*
Renegade™ *330*
Rush *313*
Chain Gang solider *301*
Nige™ *266*
NoGimmicksNeeded *246*
redeadening *239*
Magsimus *238*
BkB Hulk *228*
Husky *180*
Joel *177*
FX™ *163*
WWE_TNA *162*
nate_h *150*
Mikey Damage *149*
Vader13 *141*
Enigma *136*

Congrats to Silent Alarm, united_07, Kiz, and myself for making imaginary Champions League. Gonna have to get in the hard way through the playoff round. :side:

Enjoy Europa, Kenny!

And Haha Mikey getting relegated, loser.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Magsimus said:


> Could have just not made a tackle all season, have no cards and qualify for Europe through "fair play".


Only issue with that is the extra places aren't guaranteed, IIRC it's based on conduct and bookings/red cards etc in UEFA competition games the year before. Be pretty galling to go down and miss out on a fair play slot cause Brum got 4 players sent off in the Europa League the year before!

Let's face it though, while you could do that, there's no club in the country that'd choose a place on that competition over Premier League survival. Those clubs could really suffer in their hunt for promotion next season, with the sheer number of qualifying games necessary.

EDIT: 10th, the Sunderland position, eh? Going to make a real push for the Europa League slots next season.


----------



## KingKicks

^ I'll need to improve next season.


----------



## Kiz

Rockhead said:


> *Top 20 Posters in Thread
> *
> 
> Silent Alarm *840*
> united_07 *542*
> Kiz *401*
> Rockhead *390*
> King Kenny *335*
> Renegade™ *330*
> Rush *313*
> Chain Gang solider *301*
> Nige™ *266*
> NoGimmicksNeeded *246*
> redeadening *239*
> Magsimus *238*
> BkB Hulk *228*
> Husky *180*
> Joel *177*
> FX™ *163*
> WWE_TNA *162*
> nate_h *150*
> Mikey Damage *149*
> Vader13 *141*
> Enigma *136*
> 
> Congrats to Silent Alarm, united_07, Kiz, and myself for making imaginary Champions League. Gonna have to get in the hard way through the playoff round. :side:
> 
> Enjoy Europa, Kenny!
> 
> And Haha Mikey getting relegated, loser.


YEEESSSS GROUP STAGES~!


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao I finished 12th, same as the Toon. 

Quite fitting.


----------



## Rush

next year will be my year :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

840? That's near enough 1/10th of the posts in this thread, fuckin' hell.
Think I'll ease off a bit next season, give someone else a chance :side:.


----------



## united_07

2nd im the chelsea of this thread :no:

Michael Owen in his interview sounded like it will be his last season at united, so probably danny welbeck will be back for next season


----------



## Liam Miller

League won by 9 points fucking get in, thank you very much.

City ending equal with chelsea :no:.

Well done to wigan and nothing really needs to be said about arsenal.

Have blackpool got europe through fair play?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

lmao, Ferreira acting like he matters.


----------



## Rush

imagine if that list counted the chatbox as well. half of us would be well into the 1000's :/

disappointed about blackpool, interested to see how QPR go next year though.


----------



## Magsimus

Not looking forward to seeing Tchoyi story 3 tonight, way to ruin my day :side:


----------



## united_07

Ancelloti has been sacked


----------



## Liam Miller

Roman will you ever learn.

Goodluck to Carlo back in italy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Absolutely awful decision. The man did the double last season, and because he ended trophyless this year, he's out? Dumb. There are also other facts that factor in with our disappointing season, which includes off form Drogba, Lampard, and Torres.
I think we needed to spend in the summer, sign a quality midfielder and forward and give Ancelotti another shot. Wonder who the crazy Russian puts in his place, because really there aren't many better managers free at the moment.

Good luck to Carlo wherever he goes, really liked the guy and a shame to see him go.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

So while Alex Ferguson celebrates his 12th league title at the club, and a possible 3rd European Cup, Chelsea lose yet another manager. Ridiculous really, a manager can't join a club and win their first CL title that easy.

Double last season, finished 2nd this year, gone. Madness.


----------



## Liam Miller

Rockhead said:


> Absolutely awful decision. The man did the double last season, and because he ended trophyless this year, he's out? Dumb. There are also other facts that factor in with our disappointing season, which includes off form Drogba, Lampard, and Torres.
> I think we needed to spend in the summer, sign a quality midfielder and forward and give Ancelotti another shot. *Wonder who the crazy Russian puts in his place*, because really there aren't many better managers free at the moment.
> 
> Good luck to Carlo wherever he goes, really liked the guy and a shame to see him go.



Anyone he can control.

Hiddink?


----------



## Joel

Season is over. And a few hours after it ends my club goes and embarrasses itself again. Pathetic.


----------



## Magsimus

fpalm

Roman you clown.


----------



## KingKicks

Ancelotti getting sacked is bullshit. Don't agree with that at all.


----------



## Rush

:lmao terrible decision. i hear Rafa needs a job though ;D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Positives: great way to make money. One year's work for a manager, two if they win a major title, but their whole 4-year contract paid. Plus everyone knows it's madness there, so no-one blames the manager for getting fired.

Negatives: they will literally run out of top managers in the next couple of years (positive for every other club).


----------



## Seb

I couldn't care less about Ancelotti, serves him right for being a puppet and never standing up for himself.


----------



## Gunner14

Roman hire Holloway you know it makes sense. You don't need to win trophies =)


----------



## Liam Miller

Rafa please :lmao:lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Avram Grant's free?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Villa-Boas, I suppose? Chelsea fans must be getting a little pissed off at Roman now.


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> *Villa-Boas*, I suppose? Chelsea fans must be getting a little pissed off at Roman now.


Fuck that, he better stay at porto and well away from chelsea and likes of city.


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> Rafa please :lmao:lmao


:agree:

Stupid Decision from Chelsea. How many managers have they actually had since Roman took over 

Raneri
Jose
Grant
Scolari
Hiddink
Ancelotti

6 Managers in 7 years. Sort it out Roman


----------



## Heel

Chuffed that Wigan stayed up, mainly due to the fact that I really like Dave Whelan and Roberto Martinez.

Whelan has ploughed so much of his own money into a small-town club and taken them from the old Division Three to the Premier League. You have to respect that, especially when he's such an old man who doesn't have to be involved but chooses to because he loves the game.

Martinez has kept up a team with arguably the worst squad in the league, besides Blackpool, and has battled with a club who have such a small-time, losing mentality. He also seems like a genuinely nice guy and I'd love to see him get a crack at a big club job one day.


----------



## bellywolves

What an epic day of footy. Good times that we managed to stay up in the end. Loool at Brum.

Come on you Wolves!!!!!


----------



## Gunner14

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ryan-Giggs-is-suing-Twitter-I-cant-Imogen-why/203986039637369

sorry if its already posted. Had a right little giggle over that.


----------



## Liam Miller

Chain Gang solider said:


> :agree:
> 
> Stupid Decision from Chelsea. How many managers have they actually had since Roman took over
> 
> Raneri
> Jose
> Grant
> Scolari
> Hiddink
> Ancelotti
> 
> 6 Managers in 7 years. Sort it out Roman



Real Madrid lite.


----------



## Gunner14

WWE_TNA said:


> Real Madrid lite.


Nah Chelsea win stuff.


----------



## Heel

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but Blackpool were a breath of fresh air this season.


----------



## Liam Miller

Gunner14 said:


> Nah Chelsea win stuff.


Talking about the manager changes, thought that was pretty obvious.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

If ex-Big Brother contestants are the reason he's actually aging in reverse, then why not? At least it's not a prostitute/team mate's missus/Danielle Lloyd.

The league table over the last few weeks has conspired (ie through other teams giving up) to make Man City look a LOT better than they are. They haven't looked like a 3rd place team for much of the season. I suppose it's a result of Arsenal ending up 4th in a two-horse race, and Chelsea deciding not to give a shit from the 36th second of their match at OT until the end of the season.


----------



## Gunner14

WWE_TNA said:


> Talking about the manager changes, thought that was pretty obvious.


Again. Seeing as its gone over your head. Chelsea change managers and win things. Real Change managers and dont. So if anything that makes Chelsea better at it. Therefore Real are the Chelsea lite.

You cant be lite when your better than the thing you're saying their lighter than.


----------



## CGS

WWE_TNA said:


> Real Madrid lite.


I knew they were bad but just looking through their manegerial history a minute ago I just realised how bad they really are :lmao. 

Since Munoz left in 1974 no manager has spent more than 4 years at the club. Most of them don't even last longer than a year :lmao. They make Chelsea look great.


----------



## Seb

Chelsea change managers to win the Champions League, which they've never won. Real Madrid have won it 9 times.

Real Madrid won the Spanish Cup this year. Chelsea won nothing.


----------



## bellywolves

MMN said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, but Blackpool were a breath of fresh air this season.


Yeah, they went for it in every game. 

It would have been good to have seen them stay up, Holloway can always come out with some cracker's too.


----------



## Foreshadowed

A real shame to see Blackpool go down. They were a breath of fresh air this season and they made the season a lot of fun with the way they played football. They tried really hard to survive against United but unfortunately, they couldn't overcome a strong United team. A shame to see them relegated. I hope they can make it back to the Premier League one day.

I'm glad Birmingham went down though as besides Foster, I'm not a fan of theirs. So, they won't be missed by me.

Congratulations are in order for Wolves and Wigan. I'm really glad Wigan stayed up, I've always liked them and Roberto is a genuinely nice guy. I also like Mick.

I'm looking forward to Tuesday, what with Gary Neville's Testimonial and with David Beckham being involved, that will make it all the more entertaining and bring back a nostalgic feeling. Then bring on Saturday and Barcelona!


----------



## Cre5po

Great job to Wigan, Blackburn and Wolves staying up

Soo hard for Blackpool to take felt they deserved to stay up. 

As for us sacking Ancelotti, it was pathetic, utterly pathetic but in a way we all expected it


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Porto boss or Schalke Boss would be good for chelsea. they bring the jose vibe to them.

disappointed that blackpool has been relegated, since they did play some decent stuff (scored nearly 60 goals in league) and Halloweey was class in praising us (Liverpool) in many interviews.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

Cre5po said:


> Great job to Wigan, Blackburn and Wolves staying up
> 
> Soo hard for Blackpool to take felt they deserved to stay up.
> 
> As for us sacking Ancelotti, it was pathetic, utterly pathetic but in a way we all expected it


It almost ranks as stupid as Real sacking their coach despite winning the league. I just don't get it, Roman's a smart guy. No manager can bring the success he wants working under those conditions.


----------



## Renegade™

Feel sorry for Ancelotti, harsh sacking for a likeable guy. 

And gutted for Blackpool that other results didn't go their way, will miss Holloway's entertaining press conferences.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Bebe, for fuck sake :lmao.










VDS & Rio share a tender moment while Vidic pervs on.










There's about 700 medals between those 3. Roughly :side:.










''If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.'' Problem, 'Pool fans? 8*D










Legend .


----------



## BkB Hulk

BEBE was the difference this season.

Is there any way we can piss Henry and Wolves off to the Championship and keep Blackpool up from this point? Maybe if we pretend Wolves were the ones relegated, the FA will never notice. :side:


----------



## Kiz

ferdinand is so photogenic


----------



## Evo

Easily among those upset at Carlo's firing. 

Roman, I know you didn't get your precious Champions League, but if you can find a better manager than Carlo, I'd like to meet him.

Ancelotti is one of the best there is. Abramovich should fire God for injuring his players during the late fall/early winter months. At least then Abramovich would actually know where the season went wrong.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

8*D


----------



## Seb

Team of the season

Van Der Sar

Sagna
Vidic
Kompany
Baines

Wilshere
Parker
Modric

Van Persie
Hernandez
Tevez

Players like Nani, Nasri, Van Der Vaart, Bale, Adam are unlucky to miss out, all were fantastic for the first hald of the season but all seemed to fizzle out at the end. Felt I had to go with 4-3-3 as Tevez and Van Persie were the obvious two up front, but wanted to fit Hernandez in somewhere.


----------



## Razor King

It's sad to see Ancelotti go but he should have stood up for himself and defended himself, honestly. He's the double-winning manager of last season, and has one the Champions League twice before already. Come on...

Bad for Chelsea, unless they get Jose back.


----------



## #dealwithit

I'd go with that team of the season, but maybe with Nani in for Hernandez. Lucas has also had a great season, but as a gooner I couldn't say go against Wilshere.


----------



## Vader

Seb said:


> Team of the season
> 
> Van Der Sar
> 
> Sagna
> Vidic
> Kompany
> Baines
> 
> Wilshere
> Parker
> Modric
> 
> Van Persie
> Hernandez
> Tevez
> 
> Players like Nani, Nasri, Van Der Vaart, Bale, Adam are unlucky to miss out, all were fantastic for the first hald of the season but all seemed to fizzle out at the end. Felt I had to go with 4-3-3 as Tevez and Van Persie were the obvious two up front, but wanted to fit Hernandez in somewhere.


Hard to argue against that. I'd like to put Nani in it but his second half of the season has been disappointing.


----------



## Kenny

St. Stephen said:


> I'd go with that team of the season, but maybe with Nani in for Hernandez. *Lucas* has also had a great season, but as a gooner I couldn't say go against Wilshere.


Nice to see someone acknowledge him. 

Does anyone know when next season's fixtures are organised/released? So I have something to look forward to :side:


----------



## Gunner14

So who are arsenal going to face in CL.

Standard Liege? Rubin Kazan? FC Twente? Dynamo Kiev?

least with the seedings it wont be a big boy but some dodgy away ties in the non champions section.


----------



## #dealwithit

It could be Udinese as they won't be seeded. Their counter-attacking strengths could be dangerous for us. Certainly the number one team I want to avoid. Dynamo Kiev wouldn't be much fun either, but at least we'd be going there in summer rather than winter. They'll probably be seeded though anyway.


----------



## Kiz

did bayern end up making the group stages


----------



## 5th-Horseman

So dissapointed that we fired Ancelotti.

Great guy, nearly universally liked. Did a great job and kept us into contention (in the prem) despite Roman being largely responsible for the errors such as the Wilkins firing, Torres (who I am convinced Carlo had nothing to do with signing) and not investing last summer, despite getting rid of 6 proven players.

Feel sorry for the poor sod we sign to manage us next.


----------



## Renegade™

Nah Kiz, Bayern Munich ran third behind Dortmund and Leverkusen, so they're in the play offs too. Hope they get City and crush them 8*D.


----------



## DR JUPES

BkB Hulk said:


> BEBE was the difference this season.


Laughed hard at this. That's exactly what I thought when I saw that pic of him holding the title as if he won it single-handedly. Makes him look like he thinks that I mean. 

Need more pics of WES BROWN.


----------



## Gunner14

Renegade™ said:


> Nah Kiz, Bayern Munich ran third behind Dortmund and Leverkusen, so they're in the play offs too. Hope they get City and crush them 8*D.


City are in the group stages not the play offs.


----------



## haribo

DR JUPES said:


> Need more pics of WES BROWN.












THE VIPER WES BROWN.


----------



## Seb

lmao @ Giggs.

What a piece of shit human being.


----------



## Liam Miller

Really a shame it was him, but he is still a legend for what he has done for the club.

she on the other hand is a cumbucket, if it wasn't giggsy it would have been someone else.


Shame it has come out days before the cl final i hope he's mind is on the game.


----------



## Kiz

culture


----------



## Liam Miller

People be acting like he killed someone or is some monster rapist. he fucked some chick that wasn't he's wife what footballer or movie star hasn't.


----------



## Seb

^ nice generalization there

It's been out for a couple of weeks, everyone knew it was Giggs.

He cheated on his wife, that makes him a piece of shit, regardless of the fact he then tried to gag the press and sue twitter lmao).


----------



## Vader

I'm hardly the most moral of people so I can't say I'm bothered. The same would (and does) apply to any non-United player too. As long as they aren't breaking the law people can do what they want as far as I'm concerned, doesn't affect my life.


----------



## reDREDD

Honestly id struggle to find a football player that isnt a piece of shit nowadays. Especially in England


----------



## Liam Miller

He's image off the pitch has for sure been tarnished now.

If i was a footy player i'd probably have banged every fit "celeb" around, takes some restrain not to in that lifestyle.


----------



## Seb

He's on Ashley Cole's level now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Giggs is just as much a cunt to me as Terry, Cole, Rooney and all the other people who cheated on their wives. No ones legacy is gonna change that, imo. But shit does get blown out of proportion in private lives and whatnot, so I don't really care anyways. Never liked Giggs in the first place, he plays for THE ENEMY. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Seb said:


> He's on Ashley Cole's level now.


Not quite.

1. She was fit
2. As far as we know she is the only one.


Beckham, Woods, pitt, arnie, clinton, terry etc etc, it will be old news by next season and it will be someone new.


----------



## Seb

Actually I take that back, Ashley Cole didn't try and repress freedom of speech and then sue people for talking about his misdemeanors.

So he's more on John Terry's level now.


----------



## haribo

Yes, of course he's worse than Ashley Cole :argh:


----------



## Liam Miller

Don't forget Cole's sausage orgy.



Isn't the MP who announced it the guy who had an affair and child with he's personal assistant :lmao:lmao:lmao. you could not make this shit up, only in the UK.


----------



## Vader

I don't get why people care so much about it, fair enough if it affected you, your friends or family but it has nothing to do with anyone. I've never understood why it bothers people if a celebrity has cheated on their wife, why do you have an emotional attachment to the wife? Likewise if the cheating is the other way around. I've never been one to judge though, unless the law is broken (like previously said).


----------



## Liam Miller

Vader13 said:


> I don't get why people care so much about it, fair enough if it affected you, your friends or family but it has nothing to do with anyone. I've never understood why it bothers people if a celebrity has cheated on their wife, why do you have an emotional attachment to the wife? Likewise if the cheating is the other way around. I've never been one to judge though, unless the law is broken (like previously said).



Come on you gotta feel for Imogen i mean all this media attention she is getting and the soon to be bulging bank balance .
Have a heart god dammit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Still a legend.


----------



## Magsimus

It's just hilarious that he can't even face up to it.


----------



## Joel

I don't get why these guys get married so early.


----------



## Silent Alarm

This was going on for months so I wouldn't be surprised if he was trying to get to the end of the season before releasing a statement or something.
The media shitstorm a few days before the biggest match of the season is not welcome though :side:.


----------



## Liam Miller

Joel said:


> I don't get why these guys get married so early.


I don't get why they get married at all, especially while they are still playing.

All that temptation.

Footballer + Money = unlimited amount of clunge


----------



## Vader

I'd imagine I'd suffer the same perils that George Best did, only instead of Miss World(s) I'd be getting Essex birds. It's a good lifestyle that I'd love to have, mainly as the money they're on can get you anything.


----------



## Liam Miller

Footballers need to learn from the master Leo DiCaprio, don't get tied down with marriage and kids and just bang countless amounts of supermodels and actresses.


----------



## united_07

Vader13 said:


> I'd imagine I'd suffer the same perils that George Best did, only instead of Miss World(s) I'd be getting Essex birds. It's a good lifestyle that I'd love to have, mainly as the money they're on can get you anything.


love george best's quote about that "I used to go missing a lot... Miss Canada, Miss United Kingdom, Miss World."


----------



## Silent Alarm

Yip, if I was a footballer with all that money, I'd be knee-deep in clunge most nights.
Fuck the tabloids.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Seb said:


> ^ nice generalization there
> 
> It's been out for a couple of weeks, everyone knew it was Giggs.
> 
> He cheated on his wife, that makes him a piece of shit, regardless of the fact he then tried to gag the press and *sue twitter* lmao).


Except that's not actually true, is it? His legal advisers got a High Court order requesting Twitter itself reveal details of the users who revealed his identity, in direct violation of a legal injunction in place, in the same way they would get a High Court order if someone in a newspaper or on TV named him in breach of the injunction (SOURCE: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13482403).

Except he wasn't 'gagging the press', he got an injunction because *allegedly* Imogen Thomas was threatening to blackmail the footballer in question regarding the affair, and the injunction prevented her from doing so in a public arena as she couldn't discuss the matter. This is backed up by the fact that after he was named publically today, the injunction was looked at and _upheld again_. This is because the injunction seemingly wasn't to keep his name out of the papers (although that was obviously an intended affect), but to also protect his legal rights.

Yes, if it is true (and it would appear to be), then he was a piece of shit for having an affair, same as the likes of Ashley Cole, Wayne Rooney, etc (but not Terry IMO, as his managed to affect the working relationship between a former club and current national teammate and someone he captained on many occasions). But let's not sensational bullshit and downright lies get in the way of the facts, shall we? Everything the player in question has done is actually his legal right, and is more for future protection (alleged blackmail) than saving his name (which has been widely available for how long now?).

On a much more interesting (to me) note, saw a table today of transfer money spent between 2006-11.

http://www.transferleague.co.uk/league-tables/2006-2011.html

Of particular interest would be Manchester City's average yearly net spend over that time being *£76,024,00*. That's unbelievable. But I suppose no-one got their dick wet in this scenario, so it's probably not real footballing news.


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> love george best's quote about that "I used to go missing a lot... Miss Canada, Miss United Kingdom, Miss World."


hahaha classic, george best the original serial shagger.










Legend.


----------



## steamed hams

Quorn Burgers, the refreshing alternative to ordinary burgers.


----------



## #dealwithit

Cheating is so widespread in society that I always find it harsh when people come down heavily on famous people when they cheat. Obviously it's not completely acceptable, however I do find it odd when people villify someone they don't even know for one bad thing they've done, when they scarcely even know the circumstances of the situation. At the end of the day, whether people like to admit it or not, everyone craves sex, and most people would cheat or have sex with as many people as they could if they were able to. Most people can't though, and that's why you see it even more widespread among sportsmen and other celebrities, because unlike your average bloke on the street, they have the money and the attraction to do so. Unfortunately for them too, more often than not they get caught.


----------



## Seb

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Except that's not actually true, is it? His legal advisers got a High Court order requesting Twitter itself reveal details of the users who revealed his identity, in direct violation of a legal injunction in place, in the same way they would get a High Court order if someone in a newspaper or on TV named him in breach of the injunction (SOURCE: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13482403).


Erm, no, he tried/is trying to sue Twitter.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/may/20/twitter-sued-by-footballer-over-privacy



> Except he wasn't 'gagging the press', he got an injunction because *allegedly* Imogen Thomas was threatening to blackmail the footballer in question regarding the affair, and the injunction prevented her from doing so in a public arena as she couldn't discuss the matter.


He was gagging the press because he couldn't keep his dick in his pants.



> This is backed up by the fact that after he was named publically today, the injunction was looked at and _upheld again_. This is because the injunction seemingly wasn't to keep his name out of the papers (although that was obviously an intended affect), but to also protect his legal rights.


The injunction was upheld in court and THEN an MP used parliamentary privilege to reveal it to parliament. You're either ignorant or mis-informed. If the injunction was reviewed now, it would be thrown out, which is exactly what happened to Fred Goodwin's injunction after his injunction was named in the House of Commons.



> Yes, if it is true (and it would appear to be), then he was a piece of shit for having an affair, same as the likes of Ashley Cole, Wayne Rooney, etc (but not Terry IMO, as his managed to affect the working relationship between a former club and current national teammate and someone he captained on many occasions).


Yep, he's a piece of shit.



> But let's not sensational bullshit and downright lies get in the way of the facts, shall we? Everything the player in question has done is actually his legal right


Again, this is rubbish. 

The legal right to an injunction is a bending of laws by judges, one condemned by most (including David Cameron this morning), there is no actual privacy law in place, it's actually a twisted interpretation on the Human Rights act.

Giggs also has no legal right to sue Twitter or demand they reveal the details of their users, or do ANYTHING for that matter, as Twitter doesn't fall under British jurisdiction as it is an American company.

I'm sure Twitter were laughing their asses off at this as

A) His action was frivolous

B) His action has brought far more attention to himself than he had before.



> and is more for future protection (alleged blackmail) than saving his name (which has been widely available for how long now?).


lmao if you think this.


----------



## Liam Miller

St. Stephen said:


> Cheating is so widespread in society that I always find it harsh when people come down heavily on famous people when they cheat. Obviously it's not completely acceptable, however I do find it odd when people villify someone they don't even know for one bad thing they've done, when they scarcely even know the circumstances of the situation. At the end of the day, whether people like to admit it or not, everyone craves sex, and most people would cheat or have sex with as many people as they could if they were able to. Most people can't though, and that's why you see it even more widespread among sportsmen and other celebrities, because unlike your average bloke on the street, they have the money and the attraction to do so. Unfortunately for them too, more often than not they get caught.



Pretty much on spot on this post, well said.


----------



## Seb

St. Stephen said:


> Cheating is so widespread in society that I always find it harsh when people come down heavily on famous people when they cheat. Obviously it's not completely acceptable, however I do find it odd when people villify someone they don't even know for one bad thing they've done, when they scarcely even know the circumstances of the situation. At the end of the day, whether people like to admit it or not, everyone craves sex, and most people would cheat or have sex with as many people as they could if they were able to. Most people can't though, and that's why you see it even more widespread among sportsmen and other celebrities, because unlike your average bloke on the street, they have the money and the attraction to do so. Unfortunately for them too, more often than not they get caught.


Except the widespread public is not in the spotlight to be vilified, whereas footballers are. If you crave sex and want to sleep with as many people as possible as you claim most people do, then don't commit yourself to responsibilities and marriage. If you do, prepare to be scrutinized and accept the consequences, don't go running to court trying to hide something that is YOUR fault.


----------



## Liam Miller

On actual football terms now and away from this episode of eastenders on here.

FA youth cup final is on United vs sheff united, should be cracking game and looks like a good crowd at old trafford tonight.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

From that article: "The lawsuit lists the defendants as "Twitter Inc and *persons unknown*". The *latter* are described as those "responsible for the publication of information on the Twitter accounts" in the court document, according to reports."

AFAIK from talking to a friend of mine who is a practising lawyer, his assumption (that the wording there seems to me, a layman, to support) is that the attempt is to sue the 'tweeters' (is that the word?) in question who actually breached the order, not the website. Twitter itself would, as far as I understood from what I was told, would have been named in the lawsuit as they have had the High Court order asking them to reveal the details of the people who named him. Obviously, they would be the only people who could provide that information, so they'd have to be included in a case.

I should clarify I'm not actually pretending to know what exactly the case entails, without seeing it you couldn't know. This is semi-informed speculation based on conversations I've had with knowledgable people. The case itself, clearly, is something with very little if any historical precedent, due to the social networking aspect involved, so it's a complicated one. I wouldn't see it being a winnable case, but that doesn't mean it's one he couldn't make. Rich people don't tend to hire lawyers who put them into situations they can only come out of worse.

The local news radio report I heard stated, clearly, the injuction was upheld (if only partially) after he was named in court, so if that's inaccurate, then I was misinformed. I heard yesterday that he was likely to be named today, and nothing about the injunction being upheld until today.

As for Goodwin, unless anything's changed since 5.30 his injunction *hasn't* been thrown out? Details of the alleged affair and of the woman involved have been upheld under a privacy injunction. Basically what I speculated had happened in the CBT case, as he's also been named. (http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/may/23/sir-fred-goodwin-gagging-order).

If David Cameron condemns injunctions, then there must mean there is no law in place. I don't know, I'm not a lawyer, I just assumed because they were legally binding and prevented sources from naming him until it was protected by parliamentary privilege, they must have meant something.

lmao if you think you know his real reasons for getting an injunction (am I doing it right?). FWIW, I do think privacy/protection if his name were reasons for getting an injunction. However, if there's a slight grain of truth to the blackmail rumours, there's an entirely different spin on events, surely.

EDIT: http://www.politics.co.uk/news/cult...fter-farcical-day-in-parliament-$21388936.htm - you're spot on there, I was misinformed. The injunction was, in fact, upheld before he was named. However it would appear it's still being looked at, and hasn't been thrown out or anything. Interested to see how this progresses.


----------



## Liam Miller

1-0 on the night as it stands, Ravel Morrison with the goal, great talent even if he is a bit of a tit.


----------



## Seb

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> From that article: "The lawsuit lists the defendants as "Twitter Inc and *persons unknown*". The *latter* are described as those "responsible for the publication of information on the Twitter accounts" in the court document, according to reports."
> 
> AFAIK from talking to a friend of mine who is a practising lawyer, his assumption (that the wording there seems to me, a layman, to support) is that the attempt is to sue the 'tweeters' (is that the word?) in question who actually breached the order, not the website. Twitter itself would, as far as I understood from what I was told, would have been named in the lawsuit as they have had the High Court order asking them to reveal the details of the people who named him. Obviously, they would be the only people who could provide that information, so they'd have to be included in a case.


Yes, the purpose of the lawsuit isn't to sue Twitter (though he clearly is trying to sue Twitter as it listed as a defendant) - it's to find out who leaked the details _on_ Twitter. However it's a frivolous case, Twitter are the only people with that information, and Twitter don't have to do anything, they don't fall under the jurisdiction of the order.



> I should clarify I'm not actually pretending to know what exactly the case entails, without seeing it you couldn't know. This is semi-informed speculation based on conversations I've had with knowledgable people. The case itself, clearly, is something with very little if any historical precedent, due to the social networking aspect involved, so it's a complicated one. I wouldn't see it being a winnable case, but that doesn't mean it's one he couldn't make. Rich people don't tend to hire lawyers who put them into situations they can only come out of worse.
> 
> The local news radio report I heard stated, clearly, the injuction was upheld (if only partially) after he was named in court, so if that's inaccurate, then I was misinformed. I heard yesterday that he was likely to be named today, and nothing about the injunction being upheld until today.


You're right, it is speculation. It's known the gagging order stops the press reporting the affair. The alleged blackmail is just speculation, denied by Imogen Thomas, and obviously not confirmed or denied by Giggs as he hasn't said a word.



> As for Goodwin, unless anything's changed since 5.30 his injunction *hasn't* been thrown out? Details of the alleged affair and of the woman involved have been upheld under a privacy injunction. Basically what I speculated had happened in the CBT case, as he's also been named. (http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/may/23/sir-fred-goodwin-gagging-order).


The order was partially lifted allowing the press to report the order (in the case of Goodwin). Ask your friend about parliamentary privilege, the press do not have it, hence they can't break the injunction, so I would assume the same happened with this case.



> If David Cameron condemns injunctions, then there must mean there is no law in place. I don't know, I'm not a lawyer, I just assumed because they were legally binding and prevented sources from naming him until it was protected by parliamentary privilege, they must have meant something.


There is no injunction law in place. The injunctions are issued based on an interpretation on the Humans Right Act. That's why there's been such an uproar over this and why MP's have been breaking these injunctions.



> lmao if you think you know his real reasons for getting an injunction (am I doing it right?). FWIW, I do think privacy/protection if his name were reasons for getting an injunction. However, if there's a slight grain of truth to the blackmail rumours, there's an entirely different spin on events, surely.


I'm sorry but you're naive if you think Giggs didn't take the order to try and stop this affair coming out. I already addressed the blackmail 'rumours'.



> EDIT: http://www.politics.co.uk/news/cult...fter-farcical-day-in-parliament-$21388936.htm - you're spot on there, I was misinformed. The injunction was, in fact, upheld before he was named. However it would appear it's still being looked at, and hasn't been thrown out or anything. Interested to see how this progresses.


The injunction would be partially lifted. The press have a different, lesser type of privilege to parliamentary privilege, I forget what it's called. Parliamentary privilege gives MP's the right to say whatever they want in the House of Commons regardless of any law.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

"I do think privacy/protection if his name _was revealed_ were reasons for getting an injunction." - added in the words I missed earlier, somehow. I'm not naive, I'm fully aware it's self preservation. The rumours are speculating that there's more to it, and I'm interested in that side of things- maybe something else did happen.

It's an almost impossible, hypothetical idea, but what if Thomas was lying and attempting to blackmail him? Say, they didn't have sex, but had met as friends, and she was after money which is why he took out the injunction? Now, *I do not think this is what happened in any way, shape or form*, but that sort of thing makes me curious. It does get overlooked that an injunction order isn't actually an admission of guilt (although I do think his guilt is likely in this scenario). 

How did the injunction story originally break, anyway? I take it that it was leaked when the injunction was made, and Thomas' name was made public. Is it actually public knowledge/rumoured why the injunction came about in the first place?


----------



## Seb

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> "I do think privacy/protection if his name _was revealed_ were reasons for getting an injunction." - added in the words I missed earlier, somehow. I'm not naive, I'm fully aware it's self preservation. The rumours are speculating that there's more to it, and I'm interested in that side of things- maybe something else did happen.
> 
> It's an almost impossible, hypothetical idea, but what if Thomas was lying and attempting to blackmail him? Say, they didn't have sex, but had met as friends, and she was after money which is why he took out the injunction? Now, *I do not think this is what happened in any way, shape or form*, but that sort of thing makes me curious. It does get overlooked that an injunction order isn't actually an admission of guilt (although I do think his guilt is likely in this scenario).


Well the gagging order was on NGN International (The Sun) from reporting a premier league footballer having an affair with Imogen Thomas. The blackmail and anything else is just speculation. Is it true? Who knows.



> How did the injunction story originally break, anyway? I take it that it was leaked when the injunction was made, and Thomas' name was made public. Is it actually public knowledge/rumoured why the injunction came about in the first place?


It was reported by The Sun about a month ago. Injunctions can be reported (though obviously Giggs couldn't be named), it's only Super-Injunctions where the case in question can't even be reported or even mentioned or talked about.

It's the politics of the case that interest me, as I studied politics and find the whole injunction scenario absolutely ludicrous. Yeah sure, Giggs is a piece of shit, he's the same as Rooney/Cole/Terry (David Beckham denied ever having an affair nor did Loos provide prooft, so I don't think it's fair to include him), but I don't really care. It doesn't take anything away from him as a footballer, only as a person.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Ah, but why the injunction came about is what intrigues me. The politics I have, at best, a rudimentary understanding of, but everyone can relate to a bad break-up. Was it a pre-emptive strike after breaking up with her? Did she go bunny boiler on him? Was he threatened with a tell-all story? Did nothing actually happen and he was trying to protect his name? May never know, but it's interesting. I like the idea of a person feeling forced into taking such drastic action.

I think it's only of real interest to me because I grew up watching the guy and he was always the one player above reproach. Obviously now I'm far too old to believe in the idea of 'heroes', but it's probably left me extra interest as a result of my youth.

Reading up on the generalities of injunctions now, not something I've really looked into. Interesting stuff.

To drag this somewhat back on topic, it appears Bendtner wants out of Arsenal. http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.a1bf0c4f6861fa8bd4596b026903f37a.8a1


----------



## Liam Miller

Great crop of youngsters the likes of Paul Pogba, Ravel Morrison, Ryan Tunnicliffe, Tom Thorpe, Will Keane all standout as top talents.

currently 2-0 will keane penalty.


----------



## Seb

Likely scenario, Thomas went to The Sun to get a payday (probably more than this alleged blackmail amount, btw), spilled all, Giggs through whatever media firm or agent or lawyer he has, found out, and went to court and got the injunction to try and bury the story.

It's not even about Giggs, it's about the precedent these injunctions result in. Whilst this case wasn't really in the public interest, the Fred Goodwin case most definitely was, considering his gagging order was on him having an affair with a senior colleague at the time when he oversaw the biggest fiscal loss in the history of the UK economy (£24 BILLION), which us taxpayers had to mostly pay for in bail outs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Look at all the amateur barristers. Fuck sake, pain in the hole.

Giggs dipped his willy in a trollop, it raises his cunt rating significantly.
He is still some way off Terry & Cole levels of cuntishness though.

Still a legend but the wholesome family man image is dashed.
Scholes is the last great ginger hope.


----------



## Liam Miller

Seb said:


> Likely scenario, Thomas went to The Sun to get a payday (probably more than this alleged blackmail amount, btw), spilled all, Giggs through whatever media firm or agent or lawyer he has, found out, and went to court and got the injunction to try and bury the story.



Seems the most likely scenario.

Really disappointed in him, but still adore him as a player and will defend him like the chelsea fans defended terry.

Any United fans watching youth cup final?


----------



## united_07

that 30 yard half volley would have been a magnificent goal by pogba but it was a good save by the keeper in the youth cup


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> that 30 yard half volley would have been a magnificent goal by pogba but it was a good save by the keeper in the youth cup


Pogba is an absolute beast.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I've got high hopes for Pogba. That's usually a pretty good indication that we'll sell him, though.


----------



## Liam Miller

Ravel has some tekkers


----------



## united_07

great goal from morrison, shows why united have to stick by him

edit: morrison is brilliant in attack but very sloppy in defence, given the ball away a few times in dangerous positions


----------



## reDREDD

This entire Giggs debacle is starting to piss me off. What the hell does a football player have to do to be a worse human being than Terry?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

redeadening said:


> This entire Giggs debacle is starting to piss me off. What the hell does a football player have to do to be a worse human being than Terry?












?


----------



## reDREDD

To be fair, while that was crazy, it was still be accident. He didnt intentionally set out to shoot someone as far as I know


----------



## Liam Miller

Quality game this youth cup final.

Will Keane is a finisher 4-1 on the night 6-3 on agg.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

redeadening said:


> To be fair, while that was crazy, it was still be accident. He didnt intentionally set out to shoot someone as far as I know


But why did he have the gun, redeadening? Why did he have the gun?










Sounds like the youth cup game is going well..


----------



## Liam Miller

John Cofie time


----------



## reDREDD

You could stick the entire Chelsea squad in prison and they wouldnt look out of place. Seriously.


----------



## Liam Miller

redeadening said:


> You could stick the entire Chelsea squad in prison and they wouldnt look out of place. Seriously.


ohh god :lmao:lmao, that's harsh.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

redeadening said:


> You could stick the entire Chelsea squad in prison and they wouldnt look out of place. Seriously.


Except Benayoun, you're probably right. That guy'd get passed around like currency.


----------



## reDREDD

Well it might be a little harsh on Cech and a few of the others but damn, some of them are fucking insane. Especially Anelka.

Personally i think its a miracle Ancelotti kept control of them. Its gonna be damn near impossible to find someone who can


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Cech drops bitches, man. He'd be a believable prisoner, no doubt.


----------



## Liam Miller

redeadening said:


> Well it might be a little harsh on Cech and a few of the others but damn, some of them are fucking insane. Especially Anelka.
> 
> *Personally i think its a miracle Ancelotti kept control of them. Its gonna be damn near impossible to find someone who can*












:side:


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> You could stick the entire Chelsea squad in prison and they wouldnt look out of place. Seriously.


Torres would die from a collapsed anal passage within the first few days :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Joel said:


> Torres would die from a collapsed anal passage within the first few days :side:


Atleast he would score.


----------



## Nige™

Joel said:


> Torres would die from a collapsed anal passage within the first few days :side:


He'd love it. He'd be dropping the soap and throwing himself all over the floor like he does on the pitch.


----------



## reDREDD

Congrats on being allowed back in the thread Joel


----------



## Joel

WWE_TNA said:


> Atleast he would score.






Nige™ said:


> He'd love it. He'd be dropping the soap and throwing himself all over the floor like he does on the pitch.


:lmao:



redeadening said:


> Congrats on being allowed back in the thread Joel


You reckon there is a possibility we lost the league cause I wasn't in here?


----------



## Razor King

So Chelsea fans, who's next (to be sacked)? Mourinho? Hiddink? Benitez? Redknapp?


----------



## DB

redeadening said:


> This entire Giggs debacle is starting to piss me off. *What the hell does a football player have to do to be a worse human being than Terry?*


Easy, be Terry's brother.

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/football/850560-dale-roberts-goalkeeper-messed-up-over-paul-terry-affair-dies-at-home


----------



## Boo Radley

chelsea wherever you may be
dont leave your wife with john terry
his dad deals coke
his mum steals tea
and he cries when he misses a penalty

chelsea wherever you may be
dont leave your wife with john terry
he cannot shoot and he cant fucking pass
but he will take your missus right up the arse


----------



## Big Fat Sean

Nev's testimonial.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Beckham's passing is so ridiculously brilliant. It's class seeing him in a United shirt again.
Fergie, Fergie, sign him up!


----------



## united_07

Would have been great for beckham if that freekick would have gone in


----------



## bellywolves

Very surreal seeing Beckham in a Man Utd shirt once more!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

'Fabulous interplay between Gary Neville, David Beckham and Bebe there'- had me rolling, what a line.


----------



## united_07

GARY NEVILLE IS A RED, HE HATES SCOUSERS!










great to see some of the old team back, Beckham's passing is still brilliant, too good for the MLS.


----------



## DB

I assume Becks made sure there were no boots lying around in the changing room, just in case Fergie was about.

I know United fans love him, but I fucking hate Gary Neville.


----------



## Joel

One nice thing I will say about Neville is that England still have not replaced him.

But he's a real cunt :side:


----------



## DB

I can't believe the only former Arsenal player in the Premier League manager's team of the last decade was Cashley. Where's Henry, Bergkamp, Pires, Ljungberg, Campbell, Vieira, etc.?

The team:

Edwin van der Sar (Fulham and Manchester United); Gary Neville (Manchester United), Nemanja Vidic (Manchester United), John Terry (Chelsea), Ashley Cole (Arsenal and Chelsea); Cristiano Ronaldo (Manchester United), Paul Scholes (Manchester United), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Ryan Giggs (Manchester United); Alan Shearer (Newcastle United), Didier Drogba (Chelsea).

Substitutes: Petr Cech (Chelsea), David Beckham (Manchester United), Patrice Evra (Manchester United), Rio Ferdinand (West Ham, Leeds and Manchester United), Wayne Rooney (Everton and Manchester United).


----------



## Foreshadowed

That was a lot of fun to watch that Gary Neville Testimonial. It's just a shame that United didn't come away with the win or a draw but still, it was a night to honour the legend that is Gary Neville.

It was also fascinating to see David Beckham return to the Manchester United team one more time. He fitted right in and supplied some fantastic long balls up the pitch and some dangerous crosses. Beckham can still go and it makes me miss him even more as a United player.

A very nostalgic feeling and a trip down memory lane with a lot of the old team back together. However, this was for Gary Neville who will be sorely missed as a United player.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Drogba should be nowhere near that team. Henry & Ruud up front, Shearer can piss off.
The rest of the team seems about right.

Neville is gone, 1 down, 2 left .


----------



## Vader

I'd probably only change the strikers on that team, to van Nistelrooy and Henry.


----------



## united_07

Also it was great to see Del Piero at old trafford again, and nice to see him getting a standing ovation again. He has always been one of my favourite non-united players, can still remember the games in the 90s where united played juve a lot.


----------



## Nige™

Shearer has to be in there. No one will break his Premier League record. The guy was just unstoppable. He tortured defenders week in week out. He managed to score in every home game until the end of February in 95/96 and scored over 30 league goals for each of his three seasons before he left us. He was even injured for one and was on course before he got injured in New Year 93.

He's the ultimate goal scorer, and for people to say Ruud should be in ahead of him is just a joke. Only armchair United fans! Then again they booed Shearer for years just because he turned them down twice, not that it actually mattered. I do dread to think how well he would've done at Man U. Most people on here wouldn't have seen Shearer at his peak anyway but the guy's the best goal scorer the league will ever see.

Henry or Bergkamp should be in there with him instead of Drogba though.


----------



## Gunner14

DB said:


> I can't believe the only former Arsenal player in the Premier League manager's team of the last decade was Cashley. Where's Henry, Bergkamp, Pires, Ljungberg, Campbell, Vieira, etc.?
> 
> The team:
> 
> Edwin van der Sar (Fulham and Manchester United); Gary Neville (Manchester United), Nemanja Vidic (Manchester United), John Terry (Chelsea), Ashley Cole (Arsenal and Chelsea); Cristiano Ronaldo (Manchester United), Paul Scholes (Manchester United), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Ryan Giggs (Manchester United); Alan Shearer (Newcastle United), Didier Drogba (Chelsea).
> 
> Substitutes: Petr Cech (Chelsea), David Beckham (Manchester United), Patrice Evra (Manchester United), Rio Ferdinand (West Ham, Leeds and Manchester United), Wayne Rooney (Everton and Manchester United).


Bit of a shit list tbh.

last 10 years so 2010 to 2000. Beckham left in 2003. Any inclusion of John Terry is a disgrace. Steven Gerrard over Roy Keane and Vieira?? 

Drogba over Thierry Henry??
Rooney over Ruud?? 

Last 10 years
VDS
Neville, Desailly, Ferdinand, Cole
Ronaldo, Keane, Vieira, Pires
Ruud, Henry

Pires in is a bit of bias cant really argue with Giggs but Pires was just as good and as consistently good as Giggs has been he's never had a season like Pires in 2002 and 2004.


----------



## Vader

It is of the decade. From 00-10 I'd have Nistelrooy above Shearer every day of the week.


----------



## Silent Alarm

It's the team of the decade, Shearer doesn't deserve to be in the team of the noughties. The nineties, yeah, fair enough but it's Ruud & Henry for the noughties.
But why read the list properly when you can just take a few shots at United fans instead? Tut tut.


----------



## Magsimus

Think the managers know a bit more about football than us. Shearer could still score bucketloads after his legs had gone, in a mostly average Newcastle team, ridiculous to doubt the man.


----------



## Renegade™

Nige™ said:


> Shearer has to be in there. No one will break his Premier League record. The guy was just unstoppable. He tortured defenders week in week out. He managed to score in every home game until the end of February in 95/96 and scored over 30 league goals for each of his three seasons before he left us. He was even injured for one and was on course before he got injured in New Year 93.
> 
> He's the ultimate goal scorer, *and for people to say Ruud should be in ahead of him is just a joke. Only armchair United fans!* Then again they booed Shearer for years just because he turned them down twice, not that it actually mattered. I do dread to think how well he would've done at Man U. Most people on here wouldn't have seen Shearer at his peak anyway but the guy's the best goal scorer the league will ever see.
> 
> Henry or Bergkamp should be in there with him instead of Drogba though.


fpalm

Team of the decade son. Ruud and Henry were miles ahead of any other striker this past decade gone, end of. If it was team of the 90's then Shearer definitely would be there.


----------



## Seb

*Decade:*

VDS

Neville
Ferdinand
Vidic
Cole

Ronaldo
Gerrard
Vieria
Pires

Ruud
Henry

*Overall:*

Schmeichel

Neville
Adams
Ferdinand
Cole

Ronaldo
Keane
Vieria
Giggs

Henry
Shearer


----------



## Henry Hill

Did I just see John Terry in a best of decade team list? And here I thought that the comedy channel would give me the biggest laugh of the day.

Drogba, Henry, Rooney and Van Nistelrooy are easily the four best strikers imo hard to pick two between them.


----------



## DB

Seb said:


> *Decade:*
> 
> VDS
> 
> Neville
> Ferdinand
> Vidic
> Cole
> 
> Ronaldo
> Gerrard
> Vieria
> Pires
> 
> Ruud
> Henry


Mine would be exactly the same as this.


----------



## united_07

good news for ravel morrison and united 



> Ravel Morrison has just pleaded guilty to charge of criminal damage and fined £600. He denied assaulting girlfriend and charge dropped #mufc


would like to see him getting first team opportunities next season, when possible, in the carling cup and possibly against the weaker teams in the league, as i dont think a loan is the way to go as he needs a strong manager like fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hopefully he stops being such a little scrote now and focuses on his football.


----------



## The Monster

Properly the least interesting thing I’ll ever put in this thread below but oh well.



> Manchester United have become the first club to top the £60million mark in earnings from Premier League prize money and TV cash.
> 
> United earned £60.4million as the new record overseas TV deals saw top-flight clubs bring in up to £7million more than last season.
> 
> Blackpool were the lowest earners of the Premier League but still saw £39.1million go into their coffers, while Chelsea earned £57.7m, Manchester City £55.5m and Arsenal £56.2m.
> 
> The figures released by the Premier League also show that it has the smallest difference in earnings between the champions and the bottom club in terms of ratio of any major league in Europe.
> 
> England's top club earned 1.54 times as much as the bottom in TV money - down from 1.66 last season. In Spain, where TV rights are negotiated on a club-by-club basis, Real Madrid and Barcelona earn 12.5 times more than the smallest clubs in La Liga.
> 
> Premier League chief executive Richard Scudamore said: "We believe that our income distribution mechanism, the most equitable of Europe's major football leagues, rewards sporting success while also guaranteeing a significant amount to each club in order that they can plan from one season to the next.
> 
> "Many have commented on the competitive nature of this season's Barclays Premier League.
> 
> "The clubs deserve huge credit for putting on a fantastic competition. We believe the way we distribute broadcast income plays a part in allowing each club to compete at the highest level."
> 
> The Premier League distributes TV rights money based partly on performance, partly via equal shares of TV income, and partly on the number of times a club's matches are screened live on domestic television.
> 
> This season, each club received £13.8million as the equal share of domestic TV rights and £17.9million as the equal share of overseas TV rights.
> 
> On top of that, every place in the Premier League table is worth £756,000 - West Ham received that amount and Manchester United £15.1million.
> 
> Facility fees of £582,000 are paid to a club every time they play in a live TV match - with a minimum income of £5.82million even if a club has been involved in fewer than 10 live games.
> 
> The Premier League also pay out £15million each in parachute payments to previously relegated clubs Hull, Burnley, Portsmouth and Middlesbrough. The three relegated clubs this season will receive the same amount.
> 
> Premier League broadcast payments 2010/11 (previous season in brackets)
> 
> Aston Villa £49.1m (£45.9m)
> 
> Arsenal £56.1m (£51.7m)
> 
> Birmingham £39.8m (£41.1m)
> 
> Blackburn £42.1m (£41.3m)
> 
> Blackpool £39.1m n/a
> 
> Bolton £42.8m (£36.6m)
> 
> Chelsea £57.7m (£52.9m)
> 
> Everton £49.6m (£42.8m)
> 
> Fulham £47.4m (£38.2m)
> 
> Liverpool £55.1m (£48.0m)
> 
> Man City £55.5m (£49.6m)
> 
> Man Utd £60.4m (£53.0m)
> 
> Newcastle £47.2m (£12.4m)*
> 
> Tottenham £53.1m (£49.5m)
> 
> Stoke £43.6m (£39.0m)
> 
> Sunderland £46.4m (£37.4m)
> 
> West Brom £45.1m (£12.4m)*
> 
> West Ham £40.3m (£34.7m)
> 
> Wigan £41.3m (£35.0m)
> 
> Wolves £40.6m (£35.8m)
> 
> *£12.4m is parachute payment
> 
> Earnings: merit money: £756,000 per place in table (max £15.1m, min £756,000); domestic TV cash equal share: £13.8m, £582,000 per televised match (minimum payment £5.82m); overseas TV equal share: £17.9m.


Moving on here is our GK jersey for next season I like it actually.








Speaking of MUFC GK’s, im very glad got the GK situation wrapped up early that’s was important & just as glad that signed De Gea already said thoughts on him think his real deal & going be top class GK in few years time, bringing Family/parents & his girlfriend with him to new home in Manchester so help him settle in which wise choice.

Moving on to our next I imagine is Varane or/& A. Young, cant comment on Varane but A. Young will be good signing for us he’ll improve learning at Carrington with players at club, need natural left winger who hugs touchlines, his got pace, good movement, crossing, assists, passing, can score very much all rounder type player good squad player as well can see him working well at MUFC, also give us good options in squad with him there.

Still lacking creative CM though much needed in this side & with Cleverly to come back be good having both there to give us more CM options in the side.


----------



## united_07

Yeah the keepers top looks nice, Its good that its been wrapped up early, but de gea wont have much of a rest over the summer as i think he will be playing in the U-21s euros next month.


----------



## Evo

Yeah, that looks way better than Chelsea's new GK top. White with maroon trim. Seriously.


----------



## Liam Miller

Silent Alarm said:


> Hopefully he stops being such a little scrote now and focuses on his football.


Yep Ravel is a bit of a twat and a nutter.

Keeper top looks nice, i'll have to look at Chelsea's to see if it is that bad.

Monster does that mean we get that 60m to spend :side:


----------



## Evo

No need, I'll post it for you.










For me, the maroon just ruins it. I wouldn't mind the white if it had black trim, but even then it's a bit of a stretch. I see what they're trying to do here because I guess the cool thing for next year is to get more white involved (see Chelsea's new home kit for proof), but maroon? Seriously?


----------



## bellywolves

Has anyone heard about QPR's ticket prices for next season, the prices are absolutely ridiculous.

Ticket's start at £47 going up to £72. Gutted for the QPR fan's too because there has been a 40% rise on there season tickets too.



Source - http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/may/25/qpr-fans-anger-ticket-prices


----------



## Nige™

Renegade™ said:


> fpalm
> 
> Team of the decade son. Ruud and Henry were miles ahead of any other striker this past decade gone, end of. If it was team of the 90's then Shearer definitely would be there.


My bad. I thought it was the team of the Premier League history. It's still close between Shearer & Ruud though.

On a side note, those QPR prices are insane. What goes on in London? You can get a Rovers season ticket for between £190 & £225.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm not worried about the Chelsea GK kit, only should matter to Petr Cech I guess.






So Beckham proves he's better at stopping pitch invaders, than the dumb guards? What can't this man do?


----------



## Evo

Play in a league deserving of his abilities. 8*D

I seriously don't know how he's put up with MLS for so long.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah he's been trying to win that one MLS Cup with LA Galaxy for such a long time. He hasn't played more than one full season yet (with injuries and loans), but will probably play a full one this year. Whether they win or not I'm quite sure Beckham is on his way back to England in January. He won't retire I don't think, because he has a desire to play in the 2012 Olympic Games.

Btw, one of you useless mods unpin this thread, and sticky the summer transfers one, since that's gonna predominate football related discussion now.


----------



## STALKER

I'm liking the new utd keeper shirt.


----------



## Gunner14

Blackpool have been robbed.

For getting relegated their not eligible for the fairplay spot  so it's goes to Fulham who don't want to be in the competition.

Coefficients wise we wont be effected that badly due to the distance between us and 4th placed Italy (21 average points) So our 4 champions league spots are safe for now regardless of how bad the europa league sides do.

For going out of the Europa league in the qualifying round as Fulham, and Birmingham probably will you get 0.5 points. wooo

Things dont look good for Scotland though. 
15	Scotland	6.750	10.250	1.875	2.666	3.600	25.141	
They lose 6.75 points this year and 10.250 next year. They need someone to have a big season in europe fast otherwise they'll lose another european spot.


----------



## Liam Miller

Harry's odds to chelsea been slashed by bookies, spurs fans should love that.


----------



## united_07

What a joke, Kolo Toure has only been banned for 6 months for a failed drugs test, but it has been backdated so he will be back at the start of next season anyway :no:


----------



## CGS

So basically at most he will miss a few pre season games? Well thats pointless.


----------



## united_07

Ferdinand got 8 months for missing a drugs test, then he subsequently took a hair test which proved he didnt take any drugs, but the FA didnt want to know. A city player Christian Negouai the previous season also missed a drugs test, his punishment? a £2000 fine. Also Paddy Kenny failed a drugs test for a substance which was accidentally taken when he had some cough medicine, he got a 9 month ban, 3 months more than Toure for basically the same offence, and Kenny missed more of the actual season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Miss drugs test = 8 months
Fail drugs test = 6 months

Their logic is flawless :hmm:.


----------



## Evo

WWE_TNA said:


> Harry's odds to chelsea been slashed by bookies, spurs fans should love that.


Chelsea fans should love that as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

Didn't think many chelsea fans would want harry and i still think he is nailed on for the england job after euro 2012. But then again he would probably be sacked from chelsea by then anyway.


----------



## Joel

Evo said:


> Chelsea fans should love that as well.


Hell no, Evo. That's a big step backwards. Harry is at the level he should be right now.


----------



## Gunner14

united_07 said:


> Ferdinand got 8 months for missing a drugs test, then he subsequently took a hair test which proved he didnt take any drugs, but the FA didnt want to know. A city player Christian Negouai the previous season also missed a drugs test, his punishment? a £2000 fine. Also Paddy Kenny failed a drugs test for a substance which was accidentally taken when he had some cough medicine, he got a 9 month ban, 3 months more than Toure for basically the same offence, and Kenny missed more of the actual season.


Ferdinand's offense was running away from the ground after being told he will need to provide a sample. theres being forgetful and looking dodgy. And im sorry but being told 20 minutes before you leave that looks dodgy. (Not saying that i agree with the punishment, should have been lifetime =D) 

On Negouai at the time of his drugs test wasn't he already injured and out for 7 months anyway after a serious knee operation so a ban would have been irrelevant.

Also on the bans you get different levels of suspension for different types of failures. Theres alot more to failing a drugs test than just suspected P.E.D's


----------



## Evo

I meant to say "keep Harry away." I don't want him anywhere near a blue shirt.


----------



## Nige™

Gunner14 said:


> Blackpool have been robbed.
> 
> For getting relegated their not eligible for the fairplay spot  *so it's goes to Fulham who don't want to be in the competition.*


Sure about that?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-1387991/Mark-Hughes-wants-Europa-League-spot-Fulham.html



> Fulham manager Mark Hughes maintains the Cottagers will be 'delighted' if they get into Europe next season through UEFA's Respect Fair Play ranking, despite the prospect of playing qualifiers in June.
> 
> Fulham - the only team not to have had a player sent off in the league this season - look the most likely beneficiaries as they are in second spot in the Barclays Premier League's fair play table behind Chelsea, who have already qualified for the Champions League, with one match remaining.
> 
> The Cottagers - who host Arsenal on Sunday - reached the final of the Europa League last season under Roy Hodgson.
> 
> Hughes, appointed in July after Hodgson left for Liverpool, would relish the opportunity of another crack at Europe, having guided Manchester City to the quarter-finals of the 2009 UEFA Cup.
> 
> 'If we get into the competition, *we will be delighted* and we will try and progress as far as we can,' Hughes told the club's official website, www.fulhamfc.com.
> 
> 'I think we are very close, but a lot of things have to fall into place before we can say we are playing in Europe next season, but if we are, we will give it a go.
> 
> 'We should embrace it, and if we are in it, we will try our best to be successful.'
> 
> Northern Ireland international Aaron Hughes played in last season's Europa League final against Atletico Madrid, which the English side lost 2-1 in Hamburg.
> 
> The 31-year-old defender would relish another crack at the competition, even if it means an early return to pre-season training.
> 
> 'To play in Europe again would be a massive thing - the whole European experience was fantastic,' he said.
> 
> 'Last time pre-season was basically competitive Europa League games and we came back very early.
> 
> 'We approached every game like a Premier League game and the further we went in the competition the more the belief grew, and then we found ourselves in the final.'


Now unless delighted has a different meaning, I think Fulham might actually want that place! It is gutting for Blackpool though I have to say.


----------



## Gunner14

Nige™;9763711 said:


> Sure about that?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-1387991/Mark-Hughes-wants-Europa-League-spot-Fulham.html
> 
> 
> 
> Now unless delighted has a different meaning, I think Fulham might actually want that place! It is gutting for Blackpool though I have to say.


Were delighted yet he sends his team out to get more yellow cards in their final 3 games that meant nothing than they got in pretty much the whole of the season from august to april. 

You knew the week before the game that against Arsenal someone would get themselves sent off. Now when it comes to playing in it and they pull a Villa and send the reserves of the reserves to go play in it then you will realise.


----------



## Nige™

Gunner14 said:


> *Were delighted yet he sends his team out to get more yellow cards in their final 3 games that meant nothing than they got in pretty much the whole of the season from august to april.*
> 
> You knew the week before the game that against Arsenal someone would get themselves sent off. Now when it comes to playing in it and they pull a Villa and send the reserves of the reserves to go play in it then you will realise.


Wow. You really think a lot of your own opinion don't you?

I'll take Hughes' word over yours if you don't mind unless you've actually got some sort of proof to back up he deliberately sent his team out to get bookings and a red card.

Fulham's last run in the Europa League speaks volumes about how they treated it. I don't see why they'd treat any differently now. For a team challenging around the top 6 it can be a distraction but for Fulham like just over a year ago it was a dream. Of course they would want another crack at it having made a major final like they did against Atletico Madrid and come so close.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Silent Alarm said:


> Miss drugs test = 8 months
> Fail drugs test = 6 months
> 
> Their logic is flawless :hmm:.


That logic by itself makes sense, because if you miss a drugs test, the assumption will be that it was something more severe than the minimum in your piss, that you're trying to get away with. I think the maximum ban is 2 years, so the 8 months by itself makes sense.

However, it's the way the punishment is actually carried out that boggles my mind. Toure isn't actually missing football over the summer, he's basically banned from nothing. Ferdinand's ban over the summer meant the Euros were missed. Basically this is saying that the amount of football you miss out on is just a matter of which season it happens in? Last year, Toure would have missed the World Cup, this year he gets extra holiday instead of the pre-season games. 

A much more reasonable way of doing it would be to miss X number of months of football, ie July doesn't count if you're not playing competitive football during it. He's been punished in that he missed an FA Cup final and finishing 3rd in the league (assuming his presence didn't alter things for City), but at the same time, he's essentially received a 3 month ban, reduced to time served, and been given an extended summer holiday. He'll miss August, but that's really about it. 

Personally I think the guy just made an honest mistake, didn't really benefit in any way and deserves his punishment for basically being too stupid to check ingredients before taking pills. There's not much point in suspending someone over the summer, though, when a player who commited the same offense but got caught in August would miss substantially more games.


----------



## #dealwithit

Firstly, I wouldn't take Hughes' word that he's delighted to be in the Europa League. If he said he were annoyed at getting the spot, it would anger fans, and Fulham fans particularly enjoyed their last stint in the Europa League, so they'll be well up for it. But from Hughes point of view, qualifying for it through the fair-play league isn't worth the bother. They will go on at the earliest qualification stage, which means a shorted holiday and pre-season for his players, which could negatively affect them later in the season. Not to mention the amount of games they'll have to play to get anywhere meaningful in the competition. If they make the group stage, then that's at least 14 games they'll have to play. If they reach the quarter finals, then that's 20 games, over half a league season. It's not worth the bother in all honesty. It really should be obvious to everyone that Fulham tried to sabotage their Fair Play position to get out of the Europa League, I mean how many yellows did they get in their last 3 games? Not to mention Gera's red after being subbed on only a couple of minutes earlier.

Secondly, the drugs test bans really should be for a number of games rather than a time period. Toure's got very lucky simply because his bas occurred at the right time for him to be banned during the off-season.


----------



## Evo

Agreed on the ban being for games rather than time. Toure's pretty much getting off easy with this one.


----------



## Kenny

1421: READING v SWANSEA (1500)
Reading: Federici, Griffin, Mills, Khizanishvili, Harte, Kebe, Karacan, Leigertwood, McAnuff, Long, Hunt. Subs: McCarthy, Tabb, Church, Robson-Kanu, Howard, Cummings, Pearce.
Swansea: De Vries, Rangel, Monk, Williams, Tate, Dyer, Britton, Dobbie, Allen, Sinclair, Borini. Subs: Ma-Kalambay, Pratley, Beattie, Serran, Moore, Gower, Richards.
Referee: Phil Dowd (Staffordshire)


----------



## united_07

Hoping Reading win, dont want a welsh team in the premier league


----------



## bellywolves

Reading was in control until the penalty. Since then they can't handle Swansea's play. Tbf I expected Swansea to win this but not this easy so far.


----------



## BkB Hulk

It'd take a big effort from Reading to lift themselves back up for this one. Two goals against you in about a minute after you've dominated play would kill you mentally.


----------



## united_07

:lmao 3-0 and more terrible defending from reading


----------



## Kenny

they can draw inspiration from istanbul :side:

long needed to get that in..


----------



## Grubbs89

we are going up i said we are going up!! Swansea! quality


----------



## BkB Hulk

Long just needed to get boot to ball to give Reading some hope.


----------



## united_07

:lmao 3-2 now, C'MON READING!


----------



## Magsimus

Incredible game, loving this.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Jesus, game has been completely turned on its head. Really exciting to watch.


----------



## Kenny

Been a cracking game.


----------



## Magsimus

Griffin you moron, probably learnt that at St James'.


----------



## Grubbs89

amazing game of football... still in shock swansea have reached the premier league congrats!


----------



## BkB Hulk

Great game to watch. Swansea were deserving winners, although it was good to see Reading really bring it in the second half when they could have very easily thrown the towel in.


----------



## Gunner14

Always mixed feelings after a play off final. you feel happy for the players going up but you cant help but think they've ust won themselves a spot on the transfer list.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Was hoping Reading would go up just for Shane Long but he's going to get a move to the Premiership anyway.


----------



## NostalgicDave

Bolton are after shane long and aparntley he said hes more than tempted to join us.......

Does anyone else think that liverpool are going to be a much bigger threat next season ? If they buy a quality left back (cisshoko/coentrao) and a decent winger (elia/hazard) i rekon they could emulate the form they showed in thier last 8/9 games for a very good stretch of the season.

Its worth a bet on them getting in the champions league.


----------



## Silent Alarm

They'll challenge for Champions League qualification definitely, maybe a cup run too.
No hope of them winning the league though.


----------



## united_07

:lmao naming the FA cup after him, the oldest competition in the world



> FIFA may have cleared Nicolas Leoz, their member from Paraguay, of demanding a knighthood from England's 2018 bid but a report published tonight suggests his aide asked for the FA Cup to be named after him.
> 
> The knighthood claim was made in Parliament by ex-FA and bid chairman Lord Triesman - he also alleged impropriety by three other FIFA members.
> 
> The claims prompted the FA to commission an inquiry by barrister James Dingemans QC to report on any corroborating evidence.
> 
> FIFA said they have "found no elements in this report which would prompt the opening of any ethics proceedings".
> 
> Although there was no evidence Leoz himself asked for a knighthood, Dingemans' report says Leoz's aide Alberto Almirall had mentioned honours or having the FA Cup named after him.
> 
> An email to bid officials from England 2018's South America-based consultant Les Dickens said: "Regarding the offer to name a cup after him, Alberto's comments were 'Dr Leoz is an old man and to go to London just to meet the Prince and go to the FA Cup final is not reason enough. If this is combined, say, with the naming of the CUP [sic] after Dr Leoz then that could be reason enough' his words literally."
> 
> In an email to Dickens, Almirall, who works for the South American confederation CONMEBOL of which Leoz is president, said: "Confidentially I know that he would love to have a decoration from the British Crown or government."
> 
> There were internal discussions in England 2018 about what honour might "properly be given" to Leoz, and Triesman said there had been talks about possibly creating an FA Disability Cup named after Leoz to honour his contribution to the Special Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...Cup-bid-team-article743042.html#ixzz1NsCFpc33


----------



## Evo

I think Liverpool can be a very big threat next season. Won't be surprised at all to see them qualify for Champions League.


----------



## Vader

"There were internal discussions in England 2018 about what honour might "properly be given" to Leoz, and Triesman said there had been talks about possibly creating an FA Disability Cup named after Leoz to honour his contribution to the Special Olympics."

That sounds about right for this fucking retard.


----------



## reDREDD

Whats this guy done to earn being named after the FA cup? Or even a knighthood?


----------



## Melvis

Can Man City retain the Leoz Cup next year? We'll have to wait and see... :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk

The prestige of the Carling Cup would have gone through the roof by default.


----------



## nate_h

Mark Hughes it is then.


----------



## Nige™

I'd be amazed if Hughes walked out on Fulham if there wasn't a job ready for him. Whatever these Sky sources are saying about him not being considered, I'm sure he must be. There's been so much speculation for so long now that they've been looking at replacing Houllier with him.

Hughes is a smart guy. I just don't see him walking away from a job like that. He'd be a good choice though. Everything started to go wrong for us when he left for Citeh.


----------



## Gunner14

Mark Hughes continuing his attempt to manage or play for every side in the premiership. Good on him really. Was a shame he took the Fulham job so soon would have been a nice fit for him to slot into Villa Park last summer.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

BBC claimed that Bayern wanted Hughes too, I laughed at that. I agree that he must of had another offer to leave Fulham.


----------



## Magsimus

> MICHAEL Owen sparked a furious row with Newcastle after dismissing them as “a poor team” on Twitter.
> 
> 
> Owen had come under criticism on the social networking site for agreeing to a new 12-month contract at Manchester United, where he is sparingly used as cover. But Owen spat back, saying: “Prefer playing less often in a top team than every game in a poor team. Been there and didn’t enjoy it.” Having played for Liverpool, Real Madrid and Newcastle, there was no disguising the club in his sights.
> 
> Newcastle chairman Derek Llambias said: “I’m very disappointed. Under Kevin Keegan’s management he was offered a one-year extension at £140,000 a week which he did not take. He was already on £133,000. His time here cost £40-odd million, about £1.3m per goal.”
> 
> Former co-owner Freddy Shepherd, who paid £16m to Real for Owen, said: “We might have been a poor team but we made him a rich man. He spent more time ferrying between Cheshire and Tyneside in his £3.5m helicopter.”


Unbelievable. This little prick really does have no shame.


----------



## Kenny

He really is a classless little twat.

in before United fans start trolling.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

What a complete wanker . The reason he was playing for "poor teams" was because he is a shell of the player that was kicking a football about 10 years ago. Why in gods name United have extended his contract I don't know.


----------



## Kiz

stay classy michael.


----------



## united_07

lol how can you say a team which got relegated wasnt a poor team??, they are the one who offered him £140,000 a week, now he is only getting about £50,000 a week


----------



## 5th-Horseman

united_07 said:


> lol how can you say a team which got relegated wasnt a poor team??, they are the one who offered him £140,000 a week, now he is only getting about £50,000 a week


That isn't the point, it's completely uneeded to start ripping into a club who he was playing for 3 seasons ago. Rather than climbing on the "numpty footballer on twitter" bandwagon, he could have taken the high ground and not start insulting a club where he was being payed 140K per week. I don't particuarlty like Newcastle but to say they are poor is patently inaccurate. Club with good history albiet a shitarse owner currently. If Nicolas Anelka said this about Bolton would you still be saying it's fine???


----------



## united_07

5th-Horseman said:


> That isn't the point, it's completely uneeded to start ripping into a club who he was playing for 3 seasons ago. Rather than climbing on the "numpty footballer on twitter" bandwagon, he could have taken the high ground and not start insulting a club where he was being payed 140K per week. I don't particuarlty like Newcastle but to say they are poor is patently inaccurate. Club with good history albiet a shitarse owner currently. If Nicolas Anelka said this about Bolton would you still be saying it's fine???


That side that year were a poor team, when anelka when with bolton, they were never relegated. Newcastle fans were they ones booing him, and then abusing him on twitter, he is just giving his honest opinion. Also i'd hardly call saying they were poor is 'ripping' into them, if someone said to torres he had a poor start at chelsea i dont think he'd be that offended.


----------



## Kiz

so he got paid a shit load, did sweet fuck all for them and now calls them a poor club. it's just a dick move.


----------



## united_07

he didnt call them a poor club, he called them a poor team that season, which they were




Kiz said:


> so he got paid a shit load, did sweet fuck all for them and now calls them a poor club. it's just a dick move.


he was their top scorer that season, hardly did fuck all


----------



## 5th-Horseman

Kiz said:


> so he got paid a shit load, did sweet fuck all for them and now calls them a poor club. it's just a dick move.


This.


In reference to the previous post.Of course he got booed, he was being payed millions per year to do fuck all. It's a completely dickish move because it's history and as I previously said it is really unecessarly to start insulting a club that paid you huge amounts of money "poor" or not and treated you as the MVP and built the team around you. It is irellevant if he was being egged on by Toon fans on Twitter or not, he is a highly payed professional athlete, who was revered by Newcastle at one point, and basically failed to pay them back in performances (yes, I'm awareb injuries are not a players fault). After getting payed millions of pounds to sit on the sidelines you shouldn't start slagging off the people and fans who paid for you to do it.


Edit: Just saw the post above. Having a goal ratio of about 1 in 4 when you are a striker being payed 140k per week is not good. You are contradicting your own argument, they were a poor team that season, so being the top scorer for a poor team is not really a great achievment is it?? Would you have held much stock in being Birmingham's top scorer this season??


----------



## Kiz

16 mil, made 70 odd appearances over 4 years. getting paid what, 100k a week? you would be expecting a lot more for that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Newcastle fans gave him some stick, Owen threw a comment back at them and the Geordies hop on their high horse.

Piss right off.

Well done, Michael.
It might help a few Newcastle fans who still have delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Vader

I always enjoy having a player in our team that pisses everyone off, even better that united have about 5 of them.


----------



## united_07

5th-Horseman said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Edit: Just saw the post above. Having a goal ratio of about 1 in 4 when you are a striker being payed 140k per week is not good. You are contradicting your own argument, they were a poor team that season, so being the top scorer for a poor team is not really a great achievment is it?? Would you have held much stock in being Birmingham's top scorer this season??


a good player in a poor team will find it harder to score. compare to playing in a good team, and he had a ratio of a goal in every 2.73 games, he has to rely on service from the players around him


----------



## Silent Alarm

If United aren't being despised by every other team, we're doing something wrong :side:.


----------



## Seb

Kiz said:


> so he got paid a shit load, did sweet fuck all for them and now calls them a poor club. it's just a dick move.


he's right though, they were shite. owen was still scoring despite frequent injuries and very infrequent service. not sure why the newcastle fans booed him last season, it was hardly figo going to madrid.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

united_07 said:


> a good player in a poor team will find it harder to score. compare to playing in a good team, and he had a ratio of a goal in every 2.73 games, he has to rely on service from the players around him


Of course he will find it harder to score in a "poor" team, but as the focal point of the team everything was going to him, and he still had a shit goal ratio. His goal ratio at Madrid wasn't great either, his one at United (admittedly largely from the subs bench) isn't great, and I wouldn't exactly say United are lacking in service. I wouldn't consider that goal ratio for a goal scoring striker great, particuarly when you're paying 100k a week for him.


----------



## united_07

5th-Horseman said:


> Of course he will find it harder to score in a "poor" team, but as the focal point of the team everything was going to him, and he still had a shit goal ratio. His goal ratio at Madrid wasn't great either, his one at United (admittedly largely from the subs bench) isn't great, and I wouldn't exactly say United are lacking in service. I wouldn't consider that goal ratio for a goal scoring striker great, particuarly when you're paying 100k a week for him.


his first season alan shearer was playing with him, so i wouldnt say everything was going to him, then he was injured the next season, then the following two seasons he had to compete with obafemi martins who was rated highly so was competing with him as well


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Seb said:


> he's right though, they were shite. owen was still scoring despite frequent injuries and very infrequent service. not sure why the newcastle fans booed him last season, it was hardly figo going to madrid.


Exactly. I don't really know what Owen could do in that situation, the team was bad enough to get relegated, of course he wasn't going to be banging in one every game. The fact is, for a striker like Owen, service is everything. He's great at making space, his runs are intelligent, he's got good positioning, but if players aren't finding him then it's all for nothing. I thought he did alright in his time there.

Newcastle fans were booing him for being a greedy bastard, after taking a massive paycut to join a bigger club. He played to the end of his contract, and he left after they were relegated. It's not like he went and took a massive offer to play for Sunderland or something. I get he wasn't the best player ever when he was there, but man, shit happens. We've had some proper dross come through the club, much inferior to Owen's quality, and they don't get shit nearly two years later from our fans.

Also his brochure was pretty fucking hilarious.

EDIT: 5th Horseman, where are you getting £100k from? When he signed I'm sure it was reported as £30k basic, I can't really see it being more than £50k.


----------



## Seb

Owen is all about service. Give him service, he'll get you goals.

Look at Hernandez, basically the player Owen was 5-10 years ago. Quick, plays off the shoulder of the last defender, feeds off through balls, lethal finisher. When he gets service, he scores goals. When he doesn't, he looks anonymous (i.e. the CL final for Barcelona). When Owen was at Newcastle, he wasn't scoring as many goals and sometimes looked anonymous because he wasn't getting any service most of the time because that team was shocking and deserved to be relegated.


----------



## Evo

Or, alternatively, people could've decided to not take these comments personally to begin with, because I highly, _highly_ doubt they were.

You sign a one-year extension with United. Someone asks you why you did that instead of taking an offer from another club where you'd likely play more. You respond that you play for MANCHESTER UNITED. I don't know, makes sense, yeah?


----------



## Gunner14

Evo said:


> Or, alternatively, people could've decided to not take these comments personally to begin with, because I highly, _highly_ doubt they were.
> 
> You sign a one-year extension with United. Someone asks you why you did that instead of taking an offer from another club where you'd likely play more. You respond that you play for MANCHESTER UNITED. I don't know, makes sense, yeah?


Thats the problem though when Michael Owen says he plays for Manchester United people laugh at him and say so when exactly do you play.

16 out of 62 games. Well done Michael.

Also how bitter are Manchester United. Removing all F.A Cup games from their site because City won it. apparently the F.A cup didn't exist this season. Sad people.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Not saying what he said was right or wrong, but it seems like a needless dig from Owen.


----------



## Evo

Gunner14 said:


> Also how bitter are Manchester United. Removing all F.A Cup games from their site because City won it. apparently the F.A cup didn't exist this season. Sad people.


To be honest, I went to Man U's website well after that complete subjugation by Barcelona, because I half-expected the article to throw up some excuses a la nearly every other loss they had this campaign.

I was impressed that they really, truly just admitted defeat.


----------



## Edgehead 26

Hughes to Chelsea? Not sure if serious.


----------



## Evo

It's not by any means confirmed. If I can choose between Hughes and Hiddink, I'm taking Hiddink in a heartbeat.

EDIT (so I don't double post):

_*Chelsea's sacking of manager Carlo Ancelotti was "damaging to the game", according to the head of the League Managers' Association Richard Bevan.*

Ancelotti was dismissed after the 1-0 loss at Everton on Sunday, as Chelsea finished second in the Premier League.

"What Chelsea did was disrespectful to the manager, the fans, the club and the Premier League," Bevan told the BBC.

Bevan added that Blues owner Roman Abramovich "needs some new advisors" if he wants to win the Champions League.

"Mr Abramovich needs to look at the experience my members have got - something like 100,000 matches of experience," Bevan added on BBC Radio 5 live.

"If you want to win you have to look at building cultures, look at [Manchester United manager] Sir Alex Ferguson - he's managed 2,000 matches."_

Can't argue with any of this. I don't think Ancelotti's firing made sense to anyone except, apparently, Roman Abramovich. Really wish Carlo was still around. At least we'd have some stability.


----------



## Kenny

Just bought this yesterday. Can't wait till it comes. 

http://store.liverpoolfc.tv/Assets/Liverpool/Client/products/V/1/3/V13870_z.jpg
http://store.liverpoolfc.tv/Assets/Liverpool/Client/products/V/1/3/V13870_c_z.jpg


----------



## Nas

You should have put Kenny at the back.


----------



## Kiz

still considering a BALOTELLI 45 in the away kit


----------



## Kenny

I'm going to get an old Kenny 7 shirt from when he played. I like the combination of this new away kit + Suarez 7.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Saw the sale last night. I'll probably get a SUAREZ home jersey.


----------



## Rush

King Kenny said:


> Just bought this yesterday. Can't wait till it comes.
> 
> http://store.liverpoolfc.tv/Assets/Liverpool/Client/products/V/1/3/V13870_z.jpg
> http://store.liverpoolfc.tv/Assets/Liverpool/Client/products/V/1/3/V13870_c_z.jpg


awesome. our away kit looks pretty sick.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Will probably get "MODRIC 18" on the back of my United shirt :side:.


----------



## Kiz

that'll look a bit odd.


----------



## BkB Hulk

I hear Reney wants a Carrick 69. Nothing to do with shirts though.


----------



## Kiz

how does one 69 themself?


----------



## CC91

Which football team SHOULD you support? 

Click here to find out - http://www.footyroots.co.uk/

I support Derby & Arsenal if thats allowed, from my list I got:

1. Burton Albion (3.1 m)
Pirelli Stadium

2. Derby County (10.1 m)
Pride Park Stadium

3. Notts County (21.1 m)
Meadow Lane

4. Nottingham Forest (21.1 m)
City Ground

5. Leicester City (21.6 m)
Walkers Stadium

6. Walsall (23.3 m)
Banks's

7. Aston Villa (23.3 m)
Villa Park

8. Coventry City (23.8 m)
Ricoh Arena

9. Birmingham City (24.9 m)
St Andrews

10. West Bromwich Albion (25.3 m)
The Hawthorns


----------



## Vader

I'm a United fan, support them because of my family all supporting them and given Cantona ran wild when I was a kid it was an easy choice.

My list;
1. Rochdale (3.7 m)
Spotland

2. Oldham Athletic (6.4 m)
Boundary Park
3. Bury (9.1 m)
Gigg Lane

4. Burnley (11.1 m)
Turf Moor

5. Manchester City (12.0 m)
City of Manchester Stadium

6. Huddersfield Town (13.7 m)
Galpharm Stadium

7. Accrington Stanley (13.7 m)
Fraser Eagle Stadium

8. Manchester United (14.9 m)
Old Trafford

9. Blackburn Rovers (16.8 m)
Ewood Park

10. Stockport County (17.3 m)
Edgeley Park


----------



## DB

I support Arsenal (my family are from Islington, my grandad lived over the road to Highbury when he was a kid) and also follow Leyton Orient.

1. Tottenham Hotspur (7.2 m)
White Hart Lane
2. Leyton Orient (7.8 m)
Matchroom Stadium
3. Dagenham and Redbridge (8.4 m)
London Borough of Barking and Dagenham Stadium
4. West Ham United (8.9 m)
Boleyn Ground
5. Arsenal (10.7 m)
Emirates Stadium
6. Barnet (11.6 m)
Underhill Stadium
7. Charlton Athletic (12.0 m)
The Valley
8. Millwall (13.1 m)
The Den
9. Chelsea (16.8 m)
Stamford Bridge
10. Queens Park Rangers (16.8 m)
Loftus Road

Might as well do my uni address as well...

1. Liverpool (2.0 m)
Anfield
2. Everton (2.5 m)
Goodison Park
3. Tranmere Rovers (3.3 m)
Prenton Park
4. Wigan Athletic (16.4 m)
DW Stadium
5. Bolton Wanderers (21.6 m)
Reebok Stadium
6. Blackpool (28.0 m)
Bloomfield Road
7. Preston North End (28.0 m)
Deepdale
8. Manchester United (28.2 m)
Old Trafford
9. Blackburn Rovers (29.9 m)
Ewood Park
10. Bury (30.3 m)
Gigg Lane


----------



## Nige™

My dad's a Blackburn fan and took me to my first game on New Year's Day 1992, and his dad was a Rovers fan too. I've never had reason to support anyone else other than North End because they're my home-town team, although I mainly go to their away games.

1. Preston North End (4.8 m)
Deepdale

2. Blackburn Rovers (9.3 m)
Ewood Park

3. Wigan Athletic (11.0 m)
DW Stadium

4. Bolton Wanderers (11.1 m)
Reebok Stadium

5. Accrington Stanley (14.6 m)
Fraser Eagle Stadium

6. Blackpool (15.4 m)
Bloomfield Road

7. Bury (19.1 m)
Gigg Lane

8. Burnley (20.5 m)
Turf Moor

9. Everton (21.1 m)
Goodison Park

10. Liverpool (21.4 m)
Anfield

I was so glad the results came out like that!


----------



## Von Doom

1. Liverpool (2.7 m)
Anfield
2. Everton (3.1 m)
Goodison Park
3. Tranmere Rovers (6.1 m)
Prenton Park
4. Wigan Athletic (13.7 m)
DW Stadium
5. Bolton Wanderers (18.9 m)
Reebok Stadium
6. Manchester United (25.3 m)
Old Trafford
7. Preston North End (26.2 m)
Deepdale
8. Bury (27.4 m)
Gigg Lane
9. Blackburn Rovers (27.5 m)
Ewood Park
10. Blackpool (27.6 m)
Bloomfield Road

I'm fucking stunned that Blackpool is further away than the likes of Blackburn and Bury.

Makes no odds anyway, when there's 2 teams in the same city, in a family of Evertonians there was no way I'd ever end up a red. 

thank god


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

The house I grew up in...

1. Manchester United (1.9 m)
Old Trafford
2. Manchester City (2.1 m)
City of Manchester Stadium
3. Stockport County (6.5 m)
Edgeley Park
4. Bury (7.3 m)
Gigg Lane
5. Oldham Athletic (7.4 m)
Boundary Park
6. Rochdale (10.3 m)
Spotland
7. Bolton Wanderers (13.7 m)
Reebok Stadium
8. Macclesfield Town (17.0 m)
Moss Rose
9. Wigan Athletic (17.2 m)
DW Stadium
10. Blackburn Rovers (19.9 m)
Ewood Park

And the house I live in now...

1. Plymouth Argyle (64.1 m)
Home Park
2. Exeter City (98.3 m)
St James' Park
3. Swansea City (126.0 m)
Liberty Stadium
4. Yeovil Town (138.2 m)
Huish Park
5. Cardiff City (138.3 m)
Cardiff City Stadium
6. Bristol City (156.6 m)
Ashton Gate
7. Bristol Rovers (159.7 m)
Memorial Stadium
8. AFC Bournmouth (168.4 m)
Fitness First Stadium
9. Hereford United (181.3 m)
Edgar Street
10. Southampton (190.2 m)
The St Mary's Stadium

I don't see as much football live as I did as a kid :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

Your nearest team is 64 miles away!? Where the fuck do you live!? :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao 64 miles.

Might as well join in

1. Newcastle United (0.7 m)
St.James' Park
2. Sunderland (9.8 m)
Stadium of Light
3. Hartlepool United (25.5 m)
Victoria Park
4. Middlesbrough (31.8 m)
Riverside Stadium
5. Darlington (32.7 m)
Northern Echo
6. Carlisle United (52.2 m)
Brunton Park
7. Berwick Rangers (56.3 m)
Shielfield Park
8. Annan Athletic (65.5 m)
Galabank
9. Queen of the South (80.2 m)
Palmerston Park
10. Morecambe (80.3 m)
Christie Park

wwwyki.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Husky said:


> Your nearest team is 64 miles away!? Where the fuck do you live!? :lmao


Right down the arse end of Cornwall! Mate, it's a joke, I used to have a season ticket for OT, been to games at every ground on my first list except Moss Rose, and now it's a 9 hour train ride to get to home matches. I need to move back home :lmao


----------



## CGS

64 Miles :lmao. 

1. Millwall (2.5 m)
The Den
2. Charlton Athletic (3.8 m)
The Valley
3. Crystal Palace (4.3 m)
Selhurst Park
4. West Ham United (6.3 m)
Boleyn Ground
5. Chelsea (7.1 m)
Stamford Bridge
6. Leyton Orient (7.5 m)
Matchroom Stadium
7. Arsenal (7.8 m)
Emirates Stadium
8. Fulham (8.2 m)
Draevn Cottage
9. Queens Park Rangers (9.4 m)
Loftus Road
10. Tottenham Hotspur (10.5 m)
White Heart Lane


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

I should point out that obviously that's only Football League clubs.. there is a non-league club closer to me. Still 28 miles away though!


----------



## united_07

mine, :side: from my uni, i live a bit away from there, luckily my dad is a united fan. I had a season ticket for colchester for many years but quit going when they moved to their new ground, the atmosphere went from the loudest fans in the football league, factually proven by a survey , to one of the worst atmospheres at the new ground

1. Colchester United (2.7 m)
Weston Homes Community Stadium
2. Ipswich Town (15.0 m)
Portman Road
3. Southend United (24.9 m)
Roots Hall
4. Gillingham (37.8 m)
Priestfield Stadium
5. Dagenham and Redbridge (40.6 m)
London Borough of Barking and Dagenham Stadium
6. West Ham United (45.5 m)
Boleyn Ground
7. Leyton Orient (46.5 m)
Matchroom Stadium
8. Tottenham Hotspur (47.2 m)
White Heart Lane
9. Charlton Athletic (47.3 m)
The Valley
10. Arsenal (50.3 m)
Emirates Stadium


----------



## BkB Hulk

Postcode not found. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

Rooney is getting a hair transplant? :lmao


----------



## Evo

BkB Hulk said:


> Postcode not found. :side:


Same here brah.

And yeah, the hair transplant is apparently done already. Wanted to laugh at first, but honestly, at 25, I can't blame the guy. You either go through the rest of your career looking 15 years older, you shave your head completely (which would make Rooney look like a fuckhead), or you get a hair transplant. Honestly, why not?


----------



## BkB Hulk

Rooney is just a Warne wannabe. 8*D


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

redeadening said:


> Rooney is getting a hair transplant? :lmao


 He’s weak as water.


----------



## reDREDD

Whens Robben getting his his hair transplant? Heck, if anything being bald makes player look more badass. Robben and Schneijder pull it off pretty well.

I cant imagine rooney with hair.


----------



## Von Doom

Apparently his transplant was with Gabby Obertan


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

redeadening said:


> Whens Robben getting his his hair transplant? Heck, if anything being bald makes player look more badass. Robben and Schneijder pull it off pretty well.
> 
> I cant imagine rooney with hair.












The only word for it is 'dashing'.


----------



## Kiz

wayne jacques kallis rooney


----------



## Joel

Alright, if this is true then Giggs is fucked up:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news...in-shame-writes-coleen-nolan-115875-23182504/


----------



## Kiz

:lmao :lmao

watch out, he'll sue


----------



## Vader

Every kid should look up to Giggs, nothing like shagging around when you're still under 40...


----------



## haribo

1. Stockport County (9.8 m)
Edgeley Park
2. Oldham Athletic (11.0 m)
Boundary Park
3. Manchester City (11.1 m)
City of Manchester Stadium
4. Manchester United (14.6 m)
Old Trafford
5. Rochdale (15.8 m)
Spotland
6. Macclesfield Town (15.9 m)
Moss Rose
7. Huddersfield Town (16.2 m)
Galpharm Stadium
8. Bury (17.4 m)
Gigg Lane
9. Sheffield Wednesday (18.2 m)
Hillsborough
10. Sheffield United (19.9 m)
Bramall Lane

Though Stockport were relegated out the league this year.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Imogen must be heart-broken, poor girl .


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Silent Alarm said:


> Imogen must be heart-broken, poor girl .





Natasha Giggs said:


> ‘When I found out he was cheating with Imogen too, I was really hurt' she stated. ‘I know that sounds really strange, but he wasn’t just cheating on Stacey, he was cheating on me too. Our relationship was just about sex to him.’


http://www.marieclaire.co.uk/news/c...giggs-affair-with-sister-in-law-revealed.html

Poor girl, indeed. I hope she gets to go on This Morning and explain how badly she's been hurt by the affair with a high profile married man, too


----------



## Vader

I hope he wiped his dick on his brother's curtains in the pattern of a number 11.


----------



## Evo

Wishing I could make up a "Damn, Giggsy, you've really done it now" song on the spot, and it could be sung at him at away games. Or even home games, slimy bastard. But it'll hardly be relevant when the next season rolls around.

Still a legend, but damn.


----------



## reDREDD

Oh my god!

Finally someone worse than Terry!

:lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

While Giggsy's obviously acted like a prick in this situation, I still think Terry's actions around American tourists on 9/11 make him a much more awful human being.

Keep the dream alive, though!


----------



## reDREDD

That wasnt Terry. It was Lampard mostly. Also, they were drunk. Get your facts straight.

Plus, compared to wrecking two families, a little joking seems minor.

Its not like he shot anyone :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

:lmao My mind just won't let me see Terry compared favourably to anyone. I've always heard Gudjohnsen was more of a twat that night, rather than Lampard, but either way it's pretty disgusting behaviour, boozed up or not. Plus there's the cheating, the pissing in pint glasses in bars, the assault arrests and accusations, the alleged spitting, the alleged gambling, the parking in a disabled parking spot. Not to mention his family, mainly because it's a little harsh to blame him for their drug dealing and shoplifting.

On the plus side, though, he's a decent player.


----------



## STALKER

1. Southampton (1.7 m)
The St Mary's Stadium
2. Portsmouth (14.5 m)
Fratton Park
3. AFC Bournmouth (24.1 m)
Fitness First Stadium
4. Aldershot Town (35.3 m)
The EBB Stadium at the Recreation Ground
5. Reading (39.4 m)
Madejski Stadium
6. Swindon Town (49.3 m)
County Ground
7. Brighton and Hove Albion (52.1 m)
Withdean Stadium
8. Wycombe Wanderers (55.8 m)
Adams Park
9. Yeovil Town (57.7 m)
Huish Park
10. Brentford (60.9 m)
Griffin Park


----------



## reDREDD

We all grieve in different ways. There is no way to make sense of 9/11.

Also, he is a little better than 'decent'. He is the Premier League highest scoring midfielder. Sure here's the penalty taker but he's also got the 2nd highest assists.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

That entire post was about Terry, who as far as I'm aware, is not the Premier League's highest scoring midfielder.


----------



## Silent Alarm

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> the pissing in pint glasses in bars


What's wrong with that? :side:


----------



## reDREDD

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> That entire post was about Terry, who as far as I'm aware, is not the Premier League's highest scoring midfielder.


Probably not, but he does hold the record for defender with most time between the posts.

I dont get it, why so much hate for Terry? He has to be atleast competent at his job


----------



## Joel

redeadening said:


> Probably not, but he does hold the record for defender with most time between the posts.
> 
> I dont get it, why so much hate for Terry? He has to be atleast competent at his job


He's just not a likeable figure. If he wasn't so committed to Chelsea, I'm sure I'd hate him as well.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Of course he's competent at his job, he's club and country captain, and didn't get to his position in the game for luck. Basically, he plays for a rival club, and quite simply, acts like a bit of a prick. It's very easy for fans of other teams to dislike him; it's no different to how Scousers react to Gary Neville.


----------



## reDREDD

Nobody is arguing that he is a pretty fucking awful human being.

But, he does his job well.


----------



## Vader

A team that contained Terry, Neville, Keane, Barton, Gazza, Diouf, Bellamy and Balotelli would be fantastic entertainment.


----------



## nate_h

1. Norwich City (19.7 m)
Carrow Road
2. Ipswich Town (36.0 m)
Portman Road
3. Colchester United (52.6 m)
Weston Homes Community Stadium
4. Southend United (75.5 m)
Roots Hall
5. Peterborough United (81.5 m)
London Road
6. Gillingham (88.3 m)
Priestfield Stadium
7. Dagenham and Redbridge (90.4 m)
London Borough of Barking and Dagenham Stadium
8. West Ham United (94.9 m)
Boleyn Ground
9. Tottenham Hotspur (95.1 m)
White Heart Lane
10. Leyton Orient (95.3 m)
Matchroom Stadium


As I've said on here before I'm a Villa fan because of my dad, neither of us have ever lived in birmingham and were never born there. He just supported them as a kid cause he liked the name and then I did too. We're a unique club name wise.
Norwich use to be my second team till my mate started taking me to Ipswich games. I'm gutted I didn't stick with Norwich now hahaha


----------



## nate_h

1. Norwich City (19.7 m)
Carrow Road
2. Ipswich Town (36.0 m)
Portman Road
3. Colchester United (52.6 m)
Weston Homes Community Stadium
4. Southend United (75.5 m)
Roots Hall
5. Peterborough United (81.5 m)
London Road
6. Gillingham (88.3 m)
Priestfield Stadium
7. Dagenham and Redbridge (90.4 m)
London Borough of Barking and Dagenham Stadium
8. West Ham United (94.9 m)
Boleyn Ground
9. Tottenham Hotspur (95.1 m)
White Heart Lane
10. Leyton Orient (95.3 m)
Matchroom Stadium


As I've said on here before I'm a Villa fan because of my dad, neither of us have ever lived in birmingham and were never born there. He just supported them as a kid cause he liked the name and then I did too. We're a unique club name wise.
Norwich use to be my second team till my mate started taking me to Ipswich games. I'm gutted I didn't stick with Norwich now hahaha


As for the Manager situation - absolute shambles. There was me thinking we had a chance with Ancelotti (pretty strong rumours he'd take it as well)

We're now left with Steve fucking McLaren probably. Bloody hell.


----------

